# AMD Ryzen Motherboard Thread



## PureBlackFire

nice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nice.


Looking like a decent lineup for sure, ITX still seems to be a ways off though sadly/


----------



## ozlay

I am extremely interested in the Biostar x370 Racing GTN. Which should be an ITX but no pictures yet.


----------



## Simmons572

Still looking for SLI capable mATX.. Guess we'll have to keep waiting for more sFF options.


----------



## dragneel

I hope that taichi board has the clear cmos switch that the Z270 version has. I think it's the one I want.


----------



## AlphaC

I feel like AsRock has the best lineup this time around.

For one they don't put RGB LED on their "Pro" line


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I feel like AsRock has the best lineup this time around.
> 
> For one they don't put RGB LED on their "Pro" line


Neither does MSI


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does Gigabyte not make UD3/5/7 anymore? I really hate the Gaming branded MB.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Man my CaseLabs S5 wants a solid and fully capable MATX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does Gigabyte not make UD3/5/7 anymore? I really hate the Gaming branded MB.


It's Aorus now, they stopped UD with Z170 and debuted the Aorus name with Z270.

Update OP with more boards, still more to come but I'm only adding ones with pictures


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Man my CaseLabs S5 wants a solid and fully capable MATX.


In all honesty it looks like Biostar have a pretty awesome mATX board there with the X370 Racing GT3, full chipset on a mATX board, also looks like they've got an X370 ITX coming as well.


----------



## Zero_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does Gigabyte not make UD3/5/7 anymore? I really hate the Gaming branded MB.


Look out for motherboards under the Designaire brand soon


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In all honesty it looks like Biostar have a pretty awesome mATX board there with the X370 Racing GT3, full chipset on a mATX board, also looks like they've got an X370 ITX coming as well.


Yea they are actually. How are they Biostar boards? I've always used ASUS.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's Aorus now, they stopped UD with Z170 and debuted the Aorus name with Z270.
> 
> Update OP with more boards, still more to come but I'm only adding ones with pictures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_*
> 
> Look out for motherboards under the Designaire brand soon


Aorus is still the "Gaming". I used UD3 for Z170 build and loved it. So clean. Have A88X UD4 and Z77 UD5. Always been a UD fan. X58 UD7, P67 UD3, 990FX UD3.

Yeah Designaire might be the right stuff. I hope Gigabyte make a goo ITX MB. They do not seem to bother much with ITX in Intel from what I have seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yea they are actually. How are they Biostar boards? I've always used ASUS.


I had one for AM1 and it was fine.


----------



## rv8000

Hopefully there's a decent matx x370 board come launch time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In all honesty it looks like Biostar have a pretty awesome mATX board there with the X370 Racing GT3, full chipset on a mATX board, also looks like they've got an X370 ITX coming as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they actually. How are they Biostar boards? I've always used ASUS.
Click to expand...

Honestly I've no idea, I've not used them either but on the surface they are looking good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's Aorus now, they stopped UD with Z170 and debuted the Aorus name with Z270.
> 
> Update OP with more boards, still more to come but I'm only adding ones with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zero_*
> 
> Look out for motherboards under the Designaire brand soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aorus is still the "Gaming". I used UD3 for Z170 build and loved it. So clean. Have A88X UD4 and Z77 UD5. Always been a UD fan. X58 UD7, P67 UD3, 990FX UD3.
> 
> Yeah Designaire might be the right stuff. I hope Gigabyte make a goo ITX MB. They do not seem to bother much with ITX in Intel from what I have seen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yea they are actually. How are they Biostar boards? I've always used ASUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had one for AM1 and it was fine.
Click to expand...

I hated the 990FX UD3, for ITX you'd be looking out for a X370 WIFI from Gigabyte, otherwise you''d want the "D" lineup from them, D3H, HD3P, D3, HD3 (That's the "UD" lineup now).

from what I'm seeing there will be an AM4 version of all the 1151 boards so I don't think anyone will be left out in the cold


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Hopefully there's a decent matx x370 board come launch time.


The Biostar X370 Racing GT3 is the only one we've seen atm, I fully expect there to be more as we get closer, we're still another 10 days out from NDA lifting


----------



## Hueristic

Please add power phases (of most import to me) and a small description of the different chipsets would help, I keep forgetting if the 350 is able to OC.
Also the price is important and there are alot of leaks on that as well. Mem speeds where available.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Please add power phases (of most import to me) and a small description of the different chipsets would help, I keep forgetting if the 350 is able to OC.
> Also the price is important and there are alot of leaks on that as well. Mem speeds where available.


Pricing is still largely unavailable atm (still unconfirmed), mem speeds are only available on the Biostar boards, 2 x MSI ones (still not confirmed) and the Hero.

I'll have a look around and see what I can find, I wouldn't get your hopes up though


----------



## oxidized

nice and useful thread, thanks


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Biostar X370 Racing GT3 is the only one we've seen atm, I fully expect there to be more as we get closer, we're still another 10 days out from NDA lifting


Yea, had an old Biostar board with some FX cpu years ago and that TF2 board was a monster, holding out for a good matx board from Gigabyte though.

Also praying these vrm setups are gonna be adequate, it's a bit worrying after BD.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Honestly I've no idea, I've not used them either but on the surface they are looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated the 990FX UD3, for ITX you'd be looking out for a X370 WIFI from Gigabyte, otherwise you''d want the "D" lineup from them, D3H, HD3P, D3, HD3 (That's the "UD" lineup now).
> 
> from what I'm seeing there will be an AM4 version of all the 1151 boards so I don't think anyone will be left out in the cold


Yeah early reversions where bad. I got rev.4 which was very good.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Please add power phases (of most import to me)


Does a 95w cpu need more phases?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pricing is still largely unavailable atm (still unconfirmed), mem speeds are only available on the Biostar boards, 2 x MSI ones (still not confirmed) and the Hero.
> 
> I'll have a look around and see what I can find, I wouldn't get your hopes up though


I saw a bunch of that info yesterday, it's all in the threads on OCN. Just put a question mark on unconfirmeed info.

If you want to make a thread like this you have to correlate all the info, pictures don't cut it we need real info.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Does a 95w cpu need more phases?


When it comes to Phases, Moar is almost always better the range I've seen is 7 to 16. The mosfet types are important as well. 7 crappy fets and you see a nice little fire.

http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors
Quote:


> Motherboard TDP ratings and how they relate to VRM quality
> Motherboard TDP ratings and how they relate to VRM quality (Click to hide)
> 
> A lot of people claim that their boards are rated TDP (measure of processor heat output, but rough indicator of power consumption) at 125W-140W and it's still safe to run that processor on that board. Not that you should take these ratings with a grain of salt, but you should be reminded that all motherboards are ratified in TDP capability, with processors at stock speed and with the stock cooler installed.
> 
> At stock CPU speed and with the stock cooler (air blows past the heatsink fins and onto the board, so some air gets to the VRM area and other motherboard components for cooling) you are within that TDP limit. When you overclock or use any aftermarket CPU cooling that is not downward-blowing, you're then exceeding these limits, which may bring additional heat and instability into the VRMs (though this can be fixable with MOSFET heatsinks and fan). Overclocking is usually associated with many tower heatsinks that blow over the motherboard; this removal of VRM cooling may significantly increase chances of catastrophe. In a sample, 70% of all VRM failure incidents happened with aftermarket CPU cooling installed.
> 
> Motherboards with lower phase count and lower rated transistors usually have VRM systems that run hotter and are more prone to failure. Heat causes a lot of VRM problems including unstable power delivery and even fire hazard. Proper MOSFET/VRM cooling may help, and some boards allow you to monitor VRM temps (i.e. TMPIN2 on HWMonitor on some Gigabyte boards - for your board it may depend, TMPIN2 may exist or may not at all and it may not even be VRMs). Though different VRM systems may be rated for temperature differently, ideally the temperature should be the same as the CPU load (i.e. my VRMs load at around 60, with my CPU tagging along at slightly lower than that). Typically, proper VRM cooling installed will allow for higher TDP capability as the VRMs can run under less heat and stress - as a result the TDP is rated higher than usual for stock speed operation.


Confirmed VRM-related issues and incidents
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ylNV_H2uXUBD6wlvzkWVJJyrYWZuNBVFBvY3omiU5yg/edit?hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pricing is still largely unavailable atm (still unconfirmed), mem speeds are only available on the Biostar boards, 2 x MSI ones (still not confirmed) and the Hero.
> 
> I'll have a look around and see what I can find, I wouldn't get your hopes up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a bunch of that info yesterday, it's all in the threads on OCN. Just put a question mark on unconfirmeed info.
> 
> If you want to make a thread like this you have to correlate all the info, pictures don't cut it we need real info.
Click to expand...

I understand wanting more information but I'm not going to sit here all night counting vrm phases.

as I said, memory speeds are largely unavailable, pricing is largely unavailable, I'll add the information to some of them but most are going to stay as they are for now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I understand wanting more information but I'm not going to sit here all night counting vrm phases.
> 
> as I said, memory speeds are largely unavailable, pricing is largely unavailable, I'll add the information to some of them but most are going to stay as they are for now.


There is a chart in one of the threads with all the phases of at least 20 boards I saw, hey if you don't want to do the legwork then don't start the thread or hand it over. Never start a job you don't intend to do right.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I understand wanting more information but I'm not going to sit here all night counting vrm phases.
> 
> as I said, memory speeds are largely unavailable, pricing is largely unavailable, I'll add the information to some of them but most are going to stay as they are for now.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chart in one of the threads with all the phases of at least 20 boards I saw, hey if you don't want to do the legwork then don't start the thread or hand it over. Never start a job you don't intend to do right.
Click to expand...

Link to the chart?

I've been keeping up on the threads but I don't remember seeing that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link to the chart?
> 
> I've been keeping up on the threads but I don't remember seeing that.


I'll try to find it when I get home, like you said tons of threads and too many posts. I'd post in each thread asking for all of this info to be dropped in this thread so the mebers can provide it and then you can organize it. OCN team efforts is how we make great resource threads.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link to the chart?
> 
> I've been keeping up on the threads but I don't remember seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to find it when I get home, like you said tons of threads and too many posts. I'd post in each thread asking for all of this info to be dropped in this thread so the mebers can provide it and then you can organize it. OCN team efforts is how we make great resource threads.
Click to expand...

More data is never bad


----------



## BuZADAM

hi forum user.

which mb maker use x16 / x16 dual config. ı am looking that mb , only support x16/x8 when using dual gpu. but 990fx series uses natural x16/x16 ..

any one have idea ?

thanks


----------



## finalheaven

Yea, I'm interested mostly in prices and VRM/phases for overclocking. Surprised MSI would go $300 on a motherboard though while Asus seems to cap out at $200 with their crosshair. Wonder when we'll be able to start ordering them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> hi forum user.
> 
> which mb maker use x16 / x16 dual config. ı am looking that mb , only support x16/x8 when using dual gpu. but 990fx series uses natural x16/x16 ..
> 
> any one have idea ?
> 
> thanks


AM3/+ uses PCIe 2.0 while AM4 uses PCIe 3.0

PCIe 2.0 x16 has the same bandwidth as PCIe 3.0 x8

X370 motherboards will support SLi in a x8/x8 configuration and Crossfire in a x8/x8 and x8/x8/x4 configuration.

unless a PLX chip is added of course


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Yea, I'm interested mostly in prices and VRM/phases for overclocking. Surprised MSI would go $300 on a motherboard though while Asus seems to cap out at $200 with their crosshair. Wonder when we'll be able to start ordering them.


I'm very interested in the phase count, but does 14 phases from Biostar = 10 Phases from MSI?


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AM3/+ uses PCIe 2.0 while AM4 uses PCIe 3.0
> 
> PCIe 2.0 x16 has the same bandwidth as PCIe 3.0 x8
> 
> X370 motherboards will support SLi in a x8/x8 configuration and Crossfire in a x8/x8 and x8/x8/x4 configuration.
> 
> unless a PLX chip is added of course


thanks for interest. but when ı looking amd 990fx chip set diagram that cips support dual x16/x16 gen2 .

according that daigram ,


----------



## BuZADAM

how many pcie line have x370 chip set ? 24 ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AM3/+ uses PCIe 2.0 while AM4 uses PCIe 3.0
> 
> PCIe 2.0 x16 has the same bandwidth as PCIe 3.0 x8
> 
> X370 motherboards will support SLi in a x8/x8 configuration and Crossfire in a x8/x8 and x8/x8/x4 configuration.
> 
> unless a PLX chip is added of course
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for interest. but when ı looking amd 990fx chip set diagram that cips support dual x16/x16 gen2 .
> 
> according that daigram ,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yes, 990FX supports x16/x16 of PCIe 2.0 which has the same bandwidth of PCIe 3.0 x8/x8

the PCIe lanes on 990FX come from the chipset, not the CPU, with Ryzen it's the opposite, the CPU supplies 16 Lanes on PCIe 3.0 and the X370 Chipset supplies 8 lanes on Gen2 PCIe


----------



## Maelthras

The asus hero VI looks very sexy. I bought an am3+ asrock for 150, had been looking at the saberooth for 170, kinda kicked myself for 5 years for not getting the asus. The memory and nb on the asrock was a pain into the ass, had to tune the overclock around the nb and memory. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> how many pcie line have x370 chip set ? 24 ?



Chipset ^


CPU ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> The asus hero VI looks very sexy. I bought an am3+ asrock for 150, had been looking at the saberooth for 170, kinda kicked myself for 5 years for not getting the asus. The memory and nb on the asrock was a pain into the ass, had to tune the overclock around the nb and memory. Won't make that mistake again.


I'm torn between the Titanium and Hero myself, After using the Z170 Xpower I fell in love with it but the Hero is pretty damn nice as well.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, 990FX supports x16/x16 of PCIe 2.0 which has the same bandwidth of PCIe 3.0 x8/x8
> 
> the PCIe lanes on 990FX come from the chipset, not the CPU, with Ryzen it's the opposite, the CPU supplies 16 Lanes on PCIe 3.0 and the X370 Chipset supplies 8 lanes on Gen2 PCIe


you are rigth. x370 has no north bridge. but x370 next gen chip set and must support duat x16 / x16 speed , according to me whitout plx chip.

at the moment all showing x370 mb mid range , ı think wait gigabyte gaming 9 aurous or asus formula


----------



## Blaze051806

cant wait to see them OCd


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, 990FX supports x16/x16 of PCIe 2.0 which has the same bandwidth of PCIe 3.0 x8/x8
> 
> the PCIe lanes on 990FX come from the chipset, not the CPU, with Ryzen it's the opposite, the CPU supplies 16 Lanes on PCIe 3.0 and the X370 Chipset supplies 8 lanes on Gen2 PCIe
> 
> 
> 
> you are rigth. x370 has no north bridge. but x370 next gen chip set and must support duat x16 / x16 speed , according to me whitout plx chip.
> 
> at the moment all showing x370 mb mid range , ı think wait gigabyte gaming 9 aurous or asus formula
Click to expand...

Z270 doesn't do x16/x16 without a PLX chip either, are you saying they are mid range?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> Chipset ^
> 
> 
> CPU ^
> I'm torn between the Titanium and Hero myself, After using the Z170 Xpower I fell in love with it but the Hero is pretty damn nice as well.


You can add these to the op I think, the chart I'm talking about I think was for all the asrock boards and the phases were cut off on the right unless you enlarged the chart and it was grey.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Z270 doesn't do x16/x16 without a PLX chip either, are you saying they are mid range?


yes, asus msi and gigabyte mb mid range levet mother board. when compared gigabyte aorus gaming 9.

ı didnt see on asus crosshair mb , internal front usb 2 connector s

ı think more hi end mb comes with ryzen when release

aorus too poor when compared 990fxa ud7 mb. to me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> yes, asus msi and gigabyte mb mid range levet mother board. when compared gigabyte aorus gaming 9.
> 
> ı didnt see on asus crosshair mb , internal front usb 2 connector s
> 
> ı think more hi end mb comes with ryzen when release
> 
> aorus too poor when compared 990fxa ud7 mb. to me.


I think they just want to play it safe. Like I said before we will get the higher end MB is the second wave if Zen sells well and performs well. AMD has not had a new chip-set in ages and no new CPU since 2012. Intel in the other had has changes do many chip-sets that they had to build MBs with more features to get sales since CPUs alone where gave very little reason to upgrade.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> Chipset ^
> 
> 
> CPU ^
> I'm torn between the Titanium and Hero myself, After using the Z170 Xpower I fell in love with it but the Hero is pretty damn nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You can add these to the op I think, the chart I'm talking about I think was for all the asrock boards and the phases were cut off on the right unless you enlarged the chart and it was grey.
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Z270 doesn't do x16/x16 without a PLX chip either, are you saying they are mid range?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, asus msi and gigabyte mb mid range levet mother board. when compared gigabyte aorus gaming 9.
> 
> ı didnt see on asus crosshair mb , internal front usb 2 connector s
> 
> ı think more hi end mb comes with ryzen when release
> 
> aorus too poor when compared 990fxa ud7 mb. to me.
Click to expand...

Sorry but I don't agree with that, the 990FXA UD7 was a good board in it's day but with all the features on 1151 and AM4 boards it just doesn't cut it.

Unless you are planning on a 3 way 1080 SLI setup then the current boards we know about are enough.


----------



## Hueristic

Damn wasted an hour trying to find that damn chart. I gotta get rl stuff done!!

A few more info charts, not confirmed but accurate I believe.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Damn wasted an hour trying to find that damn chart. I gotta get rl stuff done!!
> 
> A few more info charts, not confirmed but accurate I believe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've posted them before, they are more related to the CPUs themselves.

If you find the phase count I'll add them to the OP


----------



## ozlay

I wonder if they could just add a PLX chip just to run the m.2 ports that way you get more standard lanes for GPU's. I would like to see a board with 3 m.2's. But i guess PLX chips don't really slow anything down all that much.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I wonder if they could just add a PLX chip just to run the m.2 ports that way you get more standard lanes for GPU's. I would like to see a board with 3 m.2's. But i guess PLX chips don't really slow anything down all that much.


Why do you need PLX chip? That thing is pointless and just a cost additive. Does not matter if each GPU gets X16 PCIE to PLX if the CPU still only has 1 lane of x16 to PLX. the CPU is still the bottleneck. You want PCIE? Get Intel CPU. Before we need more than x8 3.0 per GPU we will get PCIE 4.0. Also less and less people care about Dual GPUs right now.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do you need PLX chip? That thing is pointless and just a cost additive. Does not matter if each GPU gets X16 PCIE to PLX if the CPU still only has 1 lane of x16 to PLX. the CPU is still the bottleneck. You want PCIE? Get Intel CPU. Before we need more than x8 3.0 per GPU we will get PCIE 4.0. Also less and less people care about Dual GPUs right now.


What i really want is an SR-2 replacement. Stick 2 RYZEN on a board so i can have my 4way sli/crossfire and still run 3x m.2.


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> What i really want is an SR-2 replacement. Stick 2 RYZEN on a board so i can have my 4way sli/crossfire and still run 3x m.2.


I am very interested in this guy as well. But those pci-e slots look to be x8 only.


----------



## RnRollie

While interesting, not too happy with the shared native SATA ports thou.
If you hook up a 4x4Tb Harddrive RAID 10 to the 4 native ports, you've just kicked NVMe & PCI-E SSD to the curb.








_And no, i am *not* going to hook up 4x1Tb SSD RAID 10 to the native ports, with SATA topping out at 600 MB/s, you just dont get the performance for the cost of 4x1Tb SSDs._

It means that you have to hook up to 3rd party SATA from Etron & the like, and THAT is where the problems start.. like finding out that you cant boot from your OS SSD if its not hooked to a native port _(thanks a ton ASUS)_ BTW while on the subject of SSD, thanks a ton Samsung for dropping fast mode on AMD chipsets a few weeks back.

It means looking into alternatives, like a PCI-E x4 RAID card or a NAS over eSATA... although eSATA ports are also always shared.

Maybe this is not the CPU & MB i am looking for? Maybe my needs would be better served with something like an X99...

Either way, until full specs are in...too many unknowns for me, i'm not going to be pre-ordering stuff just yet.








Besides I prefer to wait until Rev 1.1 or Rev 2.0 boards are released anyways.

Lets hope that when full specs are in that isn't as doomsday as i see it at this point. I mean i DO like the Asrock boards and i'ld like to kick my ASUS board into the corner and relegate it to a dedicated rendering/handbrake machine, the FX-8350 will do very well on that.
It still doesn't sit well with me that i had to switch to an ASUS board a few months back because i broke my Asrock board, but the ASUS was the only replacement available within driving distance.
I swore 15 years ago to never ever again have something ASUS under my roof, but alas..


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, some of these motherboards are pretty nice.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I'll be getting the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'll be getting the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon


I have to admit it's looking good, I really should get one to compare it to the Z270 version but the Titanium is just too damn pretty!


----------



## lombardsoup

Liking the ASUS X370 ROG Crosshair VI Hero or the ASUS X370 Prime Pro. I prefer a minimalist color scheme.

Not sure what Gigabyte was thinking with the CAW CAW CARRION BIRDS IMMA EAT ALL UR MICE CAW design lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Looks good but still an underwhelming lack of X370 MATX... I'm not liking that, this better not turn into stupid X99 with only ATX having all the bells and whistles







.


----------



## Bluemustang

Looks like I kinda lucked out. I need a board with the same layout between the top 2 x16 slots as my z97 extreme4 for my watercooling terminal/bridge whatever to connect the cards. Most of these boards seem to have that


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I'll be getting the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon


Same. I was originally thinking about saving some cash and getting the tomahawk but the pro carbon is calling to me.


----------



## philhalo66

Even with the low TDP i'd be a nervous wreck with anything less than 8+2 phase. So many bad exp with amd frying out motherboards, kinda of an ingrained fear at this point.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Even with the low TDP i'd be a nervous wreck with anything less than 8+2 phase. So many bad exp with amd frying out motherboards, kinda of an ingrained fear at this point.


I am not afraid really of that. If CPU or MB blows up I expect warranty to cover it and they can build better MBs.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've posted them before, they are more related to the CPUs themselves.
> 
> If you find the phase count I'll add them to the OP


Gigabyte info

https://www.techpowerup.com/229365/four-gigabyte-socket-am4-motherboards-pictured

Asrock info

https://www.techpowerup.com/229423/asrock-socket-am4-motherboard-lineup-detailed?cp=2#comments

I give up on the chart, it may have been pulled. even searched my cache but that takes forever!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've posted them before, they are more related to the CPUs themselves.
> 
> If you find the phase count I'll add them to the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte info
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/229365/four-gigabyte-socket-am4-motherboards-pictured
> 
> Asrock info
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/229423/asrock-socket-am4-motherboard-lineup-detailed?cp=2#comments
> 
> I give up on the chart, it may have been pulled. even searched my cache but that takes forever!
Click to expand...

Updated OP with some of the Info


----------



## SuperZan

That MSI Pro Carbon is looking better and better. I already did the CVF/CVFZ thing on AM3+ so it might be nice to try something different. I'm almost hoping ASUS doesn't tempt me with another Saberkitty, as I've rocked that forever in both X79 and AM3+ flavours.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am not afraid really of that. If CPU or MB blows up I expect warranty to cover it and they can build better MBs.


tell that to ASUS when they denied my claim stating end user damage when my fx 6300 burned out the mosfets on my sabertooth.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That MSI Pro Carbon is looking better and better. I already did the CVF/CVFZ thing on AM3+ so it might be nice to try something different. I'm almost hoping ASUS doesn't tempt me with another Saberkitty, as I've rocked that forever in both X79 and AM3+ flavours.


Not a fan of the new sabertooth boards, they don't look as good as they used to


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it me or there are not many Blue themed MBs these days. No Green Either.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or there are not many Blue themed MBs these days. No Green Either.


That's what arr gee bee is for!









What, you don't like the Maxsun?



There's also a hint on that board btw, surprised no-one has worked it out yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what arr gee bee is for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you don't like the Maxson?
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a hint on that board btw, surprised no-one has worked it out yet


You mean the S3 Radiator?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what arr gee bee is for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you don't like the Maxson?
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a hint on that board btw, surprised no-one has worked it out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the S3 Radiator?
Click to expand...

Yep,



Kinda looks like the 1600X, 1700X and 1800X will come with an AIO instead of a wraith.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like the 1600X, 1700X and 1800X will come with an AIO instead of a wraith.


You really think AMD will uplift the price of the CPU with AIO?

Radiator also can refer to air cooler.


----------



## Ximplicite

$300 on MSI seriously?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like the 1600X, 1700X and 1800X will come with an AIO instead of a wraith.
> 
> 
> 
> You really think AMD will uplift the price of the CPU with AIO?
Click to expand...

I think there may be models with and without, or the price has already been included, it's a theory but I find it odd that the Maxsun board has "Supports AMD S3 Radiator" silk screened onto it.

Unless it's chinglish which means it supports a stock cooler


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Kinda looks like the 1600X, 1700X and 1800X will come with an AIO instead of a wraith.


Man, that would be insane.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Neither does MSI


It appears that other than Xpower or other overclocking boards with International rectifier parts the "Gaming" boards use Nikos PK632BA & Nikos PK616BA mosfets rather than that of Texas Instruments, International Rectifier, or On Semi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does Gigabyte not make UD3/5/7 anymore? I really hate the Gaming branded MB.


Gigabyte's latest Z170 UD3 / UD5 were using regular low RDS(on) mosfets from Vishay (SiRA12/SirA16) instead of IR3553/IR3550. It's quite likely Z270 is the same (and AM4 maybe). Nothing worth paying for.

Every single motherboard manufacturer has cheapened the VRM since Z87/Z97. I think it's because the removal of the integrated FIVR has made them cheapen the VRM and put the money into RGB LEDs , steel for the PCI-e slots, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not a fan of the new sabertooth boards, they don't look as good as they used to


That is a joke. 6 phases total with half un-heatsinked , that's worse than a Z270-A., Z270-K, or Z270-P How can that be called a sabertooth / TUF board?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Man, that would be insane.


Why not save the money and get H100 which is better? I got my H100i GTX for $80 CAD.

Also not paying $300 for AM4 saldy. That kills Zen price proposition and only for AMD diehards.


----------



## sage101

I don't know if this video has been posted already but here is a youtuber doing an unboxing of the Crosshair VI Hero.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVcIss7m5SM


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Man, that would be insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not save the money and get H100 which is better?
Click to expand...

Because the whole idea of being included with the CPU is at no additional cost. Hypothetically speaking. I wouldn't assume it came with an AIO without actual proof. But it's not inconceivable, given AMD's previous flagship product (Fury X).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because the whole idea of being included with the CPU is at no additional cost. Hypothetically speaking. I wouldn't assume it came with an AIO without actual proof. But it's not inconceivable, given AMD's previous flagship product (Fury X).


X CPUs cost more and no it does not come at no additional cost lol. Why would anyone use 8 Core with 120 AIO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Man, that would be insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not save the money and get H100 which is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the whole idea of being included with the CPU is at no additional cost. Hypothetically speaking. I wouldn't assume it came with an AIO without actual proof. But it's not inconceivable, given AMD's previous flagship product (Fury X).
Click to expand...

From memory the FX-9590 and 9370 came without an AIO for around $30 cheaper, it is possible that there could be separate models here.

I'm not calling it confirmed without proof but it is possible and would be a good move from AMD as it would maximise XFR clock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Neither does MSI
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that other than Xpower or other overclocking boards with International rectifier parts the "Gaming" boards use Nikos PK632BA & Nikos PK616BA mosfets rather than that of Texas Instruments, International Rectifier, or On Semi.
> 
> That is a joke. 6 phases total with half un-heatsinked , that's worse than a Z270-A., Z270-K, or Z270-P How can that be called a sabertooth / TUF board?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I'm liking the Titanium more now









And yes I agree, I actually though that the Strix lineup had replaced the sabertooth tbh till I went looking for one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I don't know if this video has been posted already but here is a youtuber doing an unboxing of the Crosshair VI Hero.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVcIss7m5SM


Yeah, he works for a retailer down here, he's posted in local forums saying that pricing, availability and performance are all under NDA but showing the board isn't.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Because the whole idea of being included with the CPU is at no additional cost. Hypothetically speaking. I wouldn't assume it came with an AIO without actual proof. But it's not inconceivable, given AMD's previous flagship product (Fury X).
> 
> 
> 
> X CPUs cost more and no it does not come at no additional cost lol. Why would anyone use 8 Core with 120 AIO.
Click to expand...

So a Wraith cooler is fine but a 120 AIO isn't?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So a Wraith cooler is fine but a 120 AIO isn't?


Yeah Wraith is fine because you can use it on small cases and run CPU at stock. 120 AIO will limited you with the case and not really that good for overclocking. The problem you are not saying is not that the price is the same. If X cost more because AIO they would cost less if they had Wraith.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So a Wraith cooler is fine but a 120 AIO isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Wraith is fine because you can use it on small cases and run CPU at stock. 120 AIO will limited you with the case and not really that good for overclocking. The problem you are not saying is not that the price is the same. If X cost more because AIO they would cost less if they had Wraith.
Click to expand...

I didn't say same price, I said it's *possible* that price is included or they will have separate models like they did with the 9370 and 9590.


----------



## ozlay

Would be interested if they could make the onboard video ports act as inputs when not using an APU so you can record video with them. Basically just have them switch to input when not using an APU









Yeah i know it would require more then just that lol


----------



## mumford

..


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I didn't say same price, I said it's *possible* that price is included or they will have separate models like they did with the 9370 and 9590.


And honestly, for us I think it would be ideal. Don't need XFR or an AIO? The 1700 is sat right there at (presumably) $319 USD. That's an outstanding value if, rather than extreme binning, it's more about XFR and AIO. I wouldn't be bothered a bit if that turned out to be the case.

It's like cosmetic versus game-altering DLC. If somebody wants to pay extra for a fancy hat and a nice new technicolour dreamcoat, great. Except in this case the hat is an AIO and the dreamcoat is obviously XFR.


----------



## finalheaven

I thought people figured out what the heatsink/cooler for the X models were. Just the bigger/quieter version of the three types of coolers? Are those just rumors?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I didn't say same price, I said it's *possible* that price is included or they will have separate models like they did with the 9370 and 9590.
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly, for us I think it would be ideal. Don't need XFR or an AIO? The 1700 is sat right there at (presumably) $319 USD. That's an outstanding value if, rather than extreme binning, it's more about XFR and AIO. I wouldn't be bothered a bit if that turned out to be the case.
> 
> It's like cosmetic versus game-altering DLC. If somebody wants to pay extra for a fancy hat and a nice new technicolour dreamcoat, great. Except in this case the hat is an AIO and the dreamcoat is obviously XFR.
Click to expand...

well XFR is dependant on cooling, that much we know so it makes sense that AMD would want the higher end X models to have a good amount of cooling so they auto clock higher thus giving "optimal" performance, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they at least offered an AIO option.

I know I'd take it, the Seidon 120XL that came with my 9590 is now being used on a 7850k haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I thought people figured out what the heatsink/cooler for the X models were. Just the bigger/quieter version of the three types of coolers? Are those just rumors?


Those are renders by HWBattle, AMD hasn't commented on them as yet, I'm ok with it only having a wraith, coming with an AIO or coming with nothing but I still think it's possible for them to release variants with different (or no) coolers like they did with the FX-9xxx series.


----------



## Bluemustang

Please! For once offer a version without a cooler for less $


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Those are renders by HWBattle, AMD hasn't commented on them as yet, I'm ok with it only having a wraith, coming with an AIO or coming with nothing but I still think it's possible for them to release variants with different (or no) coolers like they did with the FX-9xxx series.


Yea, I would prefer that they don't include any coolers and save costs. I'll be purchasing a Noctua NH-D15 or the S-model. It cools better than most water coolers and is quieter.

http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15-versus-closed-loop-liquid-coolers/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Those are renders by HWBattle, AMD hasn't commented on them as yet, I'm ok with it only having a wraith, coming with an AIO or coming with nothing but I still think it's possible for them to release variants with different (or no) coolers like they did with the FX-9xxx series.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I would prefer that they don't include any coolers and save costs. I'll be purchasing a Noctua NH-D15 or the S-model. It cools better than most water coolers and is quieter.
> 
> http://www.relaxedtech.com/reviews/noctua/nh-d15-versus-closed-loop-liquid-coolers/
Click to expand...

get the NH-D15S, It's cheaper and easier to live with over the D15, performs almost as good too









I can understand everyone here just wanting them to come without coolers to save a few bucks, I've already got my cooling sorted:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Please! For once offer a version without a cooler for less $


They did that with the FX-9370 and FX-9590, it's why I think there is a possibility of them doing it again, or at least there will be a Wraith version and an AIO version.

Price difference at launch for the FX-9590 with the 120mm AIO was $359 and $319 without any cooler, it was a $40 difference.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> get the NH-D15S, It's cheaper and easier to live with over the D15, performs almost as good too


K. I don't like how if I want a free AM4 bracket I'll have to wait 2 weeks, but I can pay for it instead. I'll be spending a lot very soon. CPU + Mobo + Ram + Heatsink/Cooler. Thank god I have everything else. 1070 GPU, Fractal Design R5 Case, and SeaSonic PRIME 750W 80+ Titanium.

Definitely been a long time coming to replace my Sandy Bridge 2500k. Its been a damn good processor though.


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can understand everyone here just wanting them to come without coolers to save a few bucks, I've already got my cooling sorted:.


Well, the EK rep said on the EK vendor thread that EK may or may not be working on an AM4 monoblock. So, more waiting....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623424/am4-monoblocks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> get the NH-D15S, It's cheaper and easier to live with over the D15, performs almost as good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K. I don't like how if I want a free AM4 bracket I'll have to wait 2 weeks, but I can pay for it instead. I'll be spending a lot very soon. CPU + Mobo + Ram + Heatsink/Cooler. Thank god I have everything else. 1070 GPU, Fractal Design R5 Case, and SeaSonic PRIME 750W 80+ Titanium.
> 
> Definitely been a long time coming to replace my Sandy Bridge 2500k. Its been a damn good processor though.
Click to expand...

2 week wait is it? bit of a pain, I still need to get my AM4 bracket from CoolerMaster as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumford*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can understand everyone here just wanting them to come without coolers to save a few bucks, I've already got my cooling sorted:.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the EK rep said on the EK vendor thread that EK may or may not be working on an AM4 monoblock. So, more waiting....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623424/am4-monoblocks
Click to expand...

I've got the upgrade kit for my predator along with the block, if I want more cooling then I'll use my water loop, if not then my predator will do the job just fine.

Not really interested in Mono blocks for the most part though.


----------



## Tisser12

I'm one of the (apparently few) people that have no problems with RGB ALL OF THE THINGS. But I also love glow in the dark stuff and anything LED. That Gigabyte board will look schmexy with my Nitro 470 and one of those super nice RGB coolers that are coming stock on the Ryzen Chips. Sucks I'm gonna have to spend almost as much on RAM (Want 16gb minimum for my next build) as I will on the Mobo lol


----------



## Niobium

*looks at full ATX boards*

*Gets turned off immediately*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niobium*
> 
> *looks at full ATX boards*
> 
> *Gets turned off immediately*


*feels need to post*


----------



## ebduncan

still no ITX boards.....

hmmm maybe later? didn't AMD say there were going to be ITX boards?

also the MSI TI is 299$ price, that's high. Compared to the Asus Crosshair....

more hmmmm.

The B350 supposedly supports overclocking, so it will be interesting to see if paying 200$ or 300$ for a board will prove beneficial in overclocking. I wish one the boards offered a factory motherboard water cooling on the VRM.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> still no ITX boards.....
> 
> hmmm maybe later? didn't AMD say there were going to be ITX boards?
> 
> also the MSI TI is 299$ price, that's high. Compared to the Asus Crosshair....
> 
> more hmmmm.
> 
> The B350 supposedly supports overclocking, so it will be interesting to see if paying 200$ or 300$ for a board will prove beneficial in overclocking. I wish one the boards offered a factory motherboard water cooling on the VRM.


Biostar have an ITX board but no pics so it's not in the OP, check the link to Videocardz then find the motherboards tab, that's the full list.

This isn't all the boards that are launching, it might be 2/3 at the most, Asus, MSI and Gigabyte all have more coming out


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think manufacturers should know by now that ITX is a thing. Way more popular than mATX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think manufacturers should know by now that ITX is a thing. Way more popular than mATX.


We are still 10 days away from NDA lifting, just because we haven't seen them doesn't mean they don't exist....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> We are still 10 days away from NDA lifting, just because we haven't seen them doesn't mean they don't exist....


Think it safe to say they will come out ~ Computex time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> We are still 10 days away from NDA lifting, just because we haven't seen them doesn't mean they don't exist....
> 
> 
> 
> Think it safe to say they will come out ~ Computex time.
Click to expand...

That's quite likely, sometime around Raven Ridge launching would be a good bet.

Still doesn't mean we won't see any at launch either, we still haven't seen anything above from the Hero from Asus or anything above a Gaming 5 from Gigabyte, I seriously doubt that Asus will leave the Hero as their flagship at the very least.


----------



## Niobium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's quite likely, sometime around Raven Ridge launching would be a good bet.
> 
> Still doesn't mean we won't see any at launch either, we still haven't seen anything above from the Hero from Asus or anything above a Gaming 5 from Gigabyte, I seriously doubt that Asus will leave the Hero as their flagship at the very least.


I dunno man, but I would think if Asus etc wanna sneak peek their AM4 launch lineup they would want to choose their best SKUs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niobium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's quite likely, sometime around Raven Ridge launching would be a good bet.
> 
> Still doesn't mean we won't see any at launch either, we still haven't seen anything above from the Hero from Asus or anything above a Gaming 5 from Gigabyte, I seriously doubt that Asus will leave the Hero as their flagship at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man, but I would think if Asus etc wanna sneak peek their AM4 launch lineup they would want to choose their best SKUs.
Click to expand...

That's assuming Asus is the ones leaking their own boards....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's quite likely, sometime around Raven Ridge launching would be a good bet.
> 
> Still doesn't mean we won't see any at launch either, we still haven't seen anything above from the Hero from Asus or anything above a Gaming 5 from Gigabyte, I seriously doubt that Asus will leave the Hero as their flagship at the very least.


For the AMD line, what models are above crossfire hero?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's quite likely, sometime around Raven Ridge launching would be a good bet.
> 
> Still doesn't mean we won't see any at launch either, we still haven't seen anything above from the Hero from Asus or anything above a Gaming 5 from Gigabyte, I seriously doubt that Asus will leave the Hero as their flagship at the very least.
> 
> 
> 
> For the AMD line, what models are above crossfire hero?
Click to expand...

Have no idea but for Intel there is the Hero, Formula, Apex, Code and Extreme so why wouldn't we see these on the AMD side?

That's also not counting the entire Strix lineup, the TUF series and the WS.

No way we'd only be getting the Prime and Hero as the only two options for X370 from Asus


----------



## Artikbot

Other than looks, what would be the advantage to getting any other boards?

Looking at ASRock's lineup for example... The Fatal1ty and the Taichi are the exact same motherboard, with different silkscreening, heatsinks and other cosmetic bits.


----------



## BuZADAM

Gigabyte aorus gaming k7 has 8 or 6 sata ports ?


----------



## BuZADAM

** ASROCK X370 FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL GAMING has 16 phase while asus 12 , gigabyte 10 phase.

** Asrock has 10 sata port connector. but rear I/O a few when compared to asus or gigabyte .

** Asus poor internal connector count usb 2.0 headers and usb3 when compared gigabyte or asrock.

** Msi titanium dead from birth. when compared to asus , gigabyte , asrock.

there are no active cooling mosfet cooler any mb . passive cooling not good enough

there are no high end mb at the moment. gigabyte must make aorus gaming 9 x370 mb or asus formula. ( according to me. )

zen cpu may be hi end but motherboard not.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> ** ASROCK X370 FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL GAMING has 16 phase while asus 12 , gigabyte 10 phase.
> 
> ** Asrock has 10 sata port connector. but rear I/O a few when compared to asus or gigabyte .
> 
> ** Asus poor internal connector count usb 2.0 headers and usb3 when compared gigabyte or asrock.
> 
> ** Msi titanium dead from birth. when compared to asus , gigabyte , asrock.
> 
> there are no active cooling mosfet cooler any mb . passive cooling not good enough
> 
> there are no high end mb at the moment. gigabyte must make aorus gaming 9 x370 mb or asus formula. ( according to me. )
> 
> zen cpu may be hi end but motherboard not.


*facepalm*


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *facepalm*


only you know best ahahahahaha .


----------



## Erick Silver

ASUS X370 ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO $209 USD?? Hells yes!!! My Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z is going for that or more used! Looks like an upgrade is in my future.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *facepalm*


open ie go google do some search. look at intel side mb and amd side mb hi-end ok. compare it. still if you dont have opinion , do facepalm your self


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> only you know best ahahahahaha .
Click to expand...

No, I'm just failing to see why the Hero, Taichi and Titanium don't qualify as high end boards.

ASRock normally use a doubler for phases so the count is essentially half, 10 SATA ports are going to come in handy when you want to plug in every drive you've ever owned.

USB 2.0 is old, USB 3.0 and 3.1 are new.

Titanium has more on it than any other shown so far

Only boards with active cooling are the TUF series and they require you to purchase the fan separately.

According to you only boards that have integrated EK blocks and PLX chips even come close to high end, guess I don't share that sentiment.....


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, I'm just failing to see why the Hero, Taichi and Titanium failure aren't high end boards.
> 
> ASRock normally use a doubler for phases so the count is essentially half, 10 SATA ports are going to come in handy when you want to plug in every drive you've ever owned.
> 
> USB 2.0 is old, USB 3.0 and 3.1 are new.
> 
> Titanium has more on it than any other shown so far
> 
> Only boards with active cooling are the TUF series and they require you to purchase the fan separately.
> 
> According to you only boards that have integrated EK blocks and PLX chips even come close to high end, guess I don't share that sentiment.....


usb 2.0 maybe old but many user have and need usb 2.0 internal connector. example corsair cooler , psu , link or etc. so user can not connect usb 3.1 internal connetor.

may be fan separately , but that mb support active cooling others no.

mb maker only see intel user 1st class user . look at amd side mb is that good enough intel side mb ? ( ı am not using intel , waiting good ryzen mb )


----------



## BuZADAM

which one do you go buy am4 mb ? which one for you . ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, I'm just failing to see why the Hero, Taichi and Titanium failure aren't high end boards.
> 
> ASRock normally use a doubler for phases so the count is essentially half, 10 SATA ports are going to come in handy when you want to plug in every drive you've ever owned.
> 
> USB 2.0 is old, USB 3.0 and 3.1 are new.
> 
> Titanium has more on it than any other shown so far
> 
> Only boards with active cooling are the TUF series and they require you to purchase the fan separately.
> 
> According to you only boards that have integrated EK blocks and PLX chips even come close to high end, guess I don't share that sentiment.....
> 
> 
> 
> usb 2.0 maybe old but many user have and need usb 2.0 internal connector. example corsair cooler , psu , link or etc. so user can not connect usb 3.1 internal connetor.
> 
> may be fan separately , but that mb support active cooling others no.
> 
> mb maker only see intel user 1st class user . look at amd side mb is that good enough intel side mb ? ( ı am not using intel , waiting good ryzen mb )
Click to expand...

And there are USB 2.0 extension cards for that purpose if you need to support older hardware.

Active cooling can be as simple as putting a fan over your VRMs (like you did on your UD7)

I've said this before, just because we haven't seen the boards does not mean they don't exist, if you feel as though the motherboards that have been show so far aren't enough for you then that's fine.

But to call them "failures: and "dead at launch" is just ignorance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> which one do you go buy am4 mb ? which one for you . ?


The dead at launch Titanium, might even make that my rig name now


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> which one do you go buy am4 mb ? which one for you . ?


I'll be buying the ASUS X370 ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO unless I see something I like better. Trying to stick to a theme for my system..... Will probably wait for a MITX board that tickles my fancy and downsize from ATX.


----------



## xx9e02

Hm, the Crosshair VI and the MSI Titanium are the only ones with the new USB 3.1 header. They couldn't have trickled it down a little bit further? I don't see it at all on Gigabyte or Asrock.

Edit: I think the Asus Prime mobo also has it, but unsure


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And there are USB 2.0 extension cards for that purpose if you need to support older hardware.
> 
> Active cooling can be as simple as putting a fan over your VRMs (like you did on your UD7)
> 
> I've said this before, just because we haven't seen the boards does not mean they don't exist, if you feel as though the motherboards that have been show so far aren't enough for you then that's fine.
> 
> But to call them "failures: and "dead at launch" is just ignorance.
> The dead at launch Titanium, might even make that my rig name now


only deat at launch mb msi titanium. hi end mb but not have a lot of i/o external or internal.

yes ud7. but mb makers do it . user have to mod cooling vrm ? ( prevent cpu throttling ) yes , because mb makers doesnt.

yes there are usb 2.0 extension cards sell separately.







if ı pay 200 - 300 usd MB , ı dont want extension card.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And there are USB 2.0 extension cards for that purpose if you need to support older hardware.
> 
> Active cooling can be as simple as putting a fan over your VRMs (like you did on your UD7)
> 
> I've said this before, just because we haven't seen the boards does not mean they don't exist, if you feel as though the motherboards that have been show so far aren't enough for you then that's fine.
> 
> But to call them "failures: and "dead at launch" is just ignorance.
> The dead at launch Titanium, might even make that my rig name now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only deat at launch mb msi titanium. hi end mb but not have a lot of i/o external or internal.
> 
> yes ud7. but mb makers do it . user have to mod cooling vrm ? ( prevent cpu throttling ) yes , because mb makers doesnt.
> 
> yes there are usb 2.0 extension cards sell separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if ı pay 200 - 300 usd MB , ı dont want extension card.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> The motherboard has a 10 phase PWM design fitted with the highest quality components. These allow higher overclockability and stability with Ryzen CPUs which will be fully supported by the AM4 socket. There are two aluminum based heatsinks fitted with heatpipe cooling that dissipate heat from the VRMs.
> 
> Four DDR4 DIMM slots with capacity of up to 64 GB and speeds running past 4000 MHz (O.C.+). Expansion slots include three PCIe 3.0 x16 slots, three PCIe 3.0 x1 slots and dual Turbo M.2 slots (32 Gb/s). Storage options on the board include 6 SATA III 6 Gb/s ports, a Turbo U.2 port and dual USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 front panel headers.
> Some overclocking friendly features that can be found on the board are an OC BIOS switch, reset/power switches and an internal USB 3.1 connector to boot up BIOS from a flash storage device. I/O on the board includes a PS/2 port, seven USB 2.0, eight USB 3.0 ports, dual USB 3.1 (Type-A + Type-C), Ethernet LAN port, HDMI, DP 1.4 ports and a 7.1 channel audio jack.


Yep, no I/O at all









You're also assuming that you have to have direct airflow over the VRMs on these boards, if Ryzen does well in power efficiency then I don't see why it'd need it.

I'm sorry, I said earlier that USB 2.0 is old didn't I? Would you prefer no USB 3.0 and all 2.0 headers instead?

Sounds like you'd be better off sticking with the UD7 tbh.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, no I/O at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're also assuming that you have to have direct airflow over the VRMs on these boards, if Ryzen does well in power efficiency then I don't see why it'd need it.
> 
> I'm sorry, I said earlier that USB 2.0 is old didn't I? Would you prefer no USB 3.0 and all 2.0 headers instead?
> 
> Sounds like you'd be better off sticking with the UD7 tbh.


you are so funny







' Sounds like you'd be better off sticking with the UD7' if ı can use sr7 1800x , ı will stick ud7

agree or disagree not important , msi titanium mb (actually showing current mb ) death when compared to competitor mb's

you would go buy rapsodi pi









and one more question . how you can feel clever ? while you are ignorant

closed.


----------



## jackalopeater

I'm no grammar Nazi, but that last question missing the ? confused me to no end.


----------



## czin125

Do they have any plans for an Apex/OCF version?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Do they have any plans for an Apex/OCF version?


No idea at this point, I haven't seen anything about one.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/

More board details


----------



## lombardsoup

Have never used an Asrock board in my life. I know they're an ASUS spinoff, but what are people's experiences with Asrock?


----------



## Erick Silver

Waiting to see some mITX boards...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Have never used an Asrock board in my life. I know they're an ASUS spinoff, but what are people's experiences with Asrock?


They are not a ASUS spinoff. They have gotten a lot better during the years.


----------



## Erick Silver

For mITX people.
Quote:


> The A320 is the essential platform for plug and play users who just want their PC to work with decent capabilities. This chipset replaces the 760G and A68H based platforms. Most of the features from B350 will be retained but there will be no overclocking support on such motherboards. This chip has 4 PCIe Gen 2 lanes and 1+2+6 (USB 3.1 Gen2, USB 3.1 Gen1, USB 2.0) support.
> The A300 is the chip designed for Small Form Factor (SFF) computers and generally, HTPC builds. This offers the ultimate power and space efficiency in the entire product stack. This is a new chip that has been exclusively built for the SFF niche. A300 has limited functionalities but will be extremely cheap and allow for great SFF setups.
> 
> ASRock A320M Pro 4
> GIGABYTE A320M-HD3
> MSI A320M Pro-VD
> AMD is also working with 15 cooler manufacturers to deliver new 3rd party thermal solutions right in time for Ryzen's launch. At launch, Noctua will be providing their flagship NH-D15 cooler and silent NH-U12S coolers with full compatibility for the AM4 socket. Similarly, EKWB will also be offering full support for the AM4 socket by offering a large number of liquid cooling solutions.


LINK


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They are not a ASUS spinoff. They have gotten a lot better during the years.


?
They used to own that company until 2002.
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/biz/archives/2007/11/09/2003386995


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> ?
> They used to own that company until 2002.
> http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/biz/archives/2007/11/09/2003386995


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They are not a ASUS spinoff. They have gotten a lot better during the years.


Pegatron was split off from Asus, Asrock was spun off from Asus, then Pegatron acquired Asrock. They are separate companies now.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Have never used an Asrock board in my life. I know they're an ASUS spinoff, but what are people's experiences with Asrock?


They did some shady stuff with their AM3+ line. Silently removing support for FX8x00 series on some of their boards, rebadging their old models into new ones by just adding stickers on top of the old ones and their overall quality left much to desire. I have used their killer AM3+ board and while it was loaded with features, it wasn't a good oc mobo.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> They did some shady stuff with their AM3+ line. Silently removing support for FX8x00 series on some of their boards, rebadging their old models into new ones by just adding stickers on top of the old ones and their overall quality left much to desire. I have used their killer AM3+ board and while it was loaded with features, it wasn't a good oc mobo.


On the flipside, they've been overall really good on the intel side. I would hope that if Ryzen delivers they would actually properly invest in AM4. Not that there's any excuse for any of that.


----------



## rudyae86

That Gigabyte Auros Gaming5/7 looks hot! Probably my new MB for my next build (as soon as I sell this 4790k lol)


----------



## Disharmonic

The Crosshair Hero has only a single 3.1 front panel connector, which doesn't seem compatible with standard 3.0 connectors. Am i seeing that right?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It appears that other than Xpower or other overclocking boards with International rectifier parts the "Gaming" boards use Nikos PK632BA & Nikos PK616BA mosfets rather than that of Texas Instruments, International Rectifier, or On Semi.
> Gigabyte's latest Z170 UD3 / UD5 were using regular low RDS(on) mosfets from Vishay (SiRA12/SirA16) instead of IR3553/IR3550. It's quite likely Z270 is the same (and AM4 maybe). Nothing worth paying for.
> 
> Every single motherboard manufacturer has cheapened the VRM since Z87/Z97. I think it's because the removal of the integrated FIVR has made them cheapen the VRM and put the money into RGB LEDs , steel for the PCI-e slots, etc.
> That is a joke. 6 phases total with half un-heatsinked , that's worse than a Z270-A., Z270-K, or Z270-P How can that be called a sabertooth / TUF board?


If it doesn't look Kewl then it isn't Extreme! LOL

RGB over phases it the mantra of this site, its really a shame.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well XFR is dependant on cooling, that much we know so it makes sense that AMD would want the higher end X models to have a good amount of cooling so they auto clock higher thus giving "optimal" performance, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they at least offered an AIO option.
> 
> I know I'd take it, the Seidon 120XL that came with my 9590 is now being used on a 7850k haha
> Those are renders by HWBattle, AMD hasn't commented on them as yet, I'm ok with it only having a wraith, coming with an AIO or coming with nothing but I still think it's possible for them to release variants with different (or no) coolers like they did with the FX-9xxx series.


Meh, XFR is going to be a fail IMO, real Overclocker will have to disable it anyway. Just paying for something you don't need and won't use.

BTW the OP is starting to look really nice, I would recommend making the board pics all small and organize by chipset as well and the phases as a subset order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the (apparently few) people that have no problems with RGB ALL OF THE THINGS. But I also love glow in the dark stuff and anything LED. That Gigabyte board will look schmexy with my Nitro 470 and one of those super nice RGB coolers that are coming stock on the Ryzen Chips. Sucks I'm gonna have to spend almost as much on RAM (Want 16gb minimum for my next build) as I will on the Mobo lol


That Asus is on my short list but you can sure as hell bet on the rgb getting deleted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think manufacturers should know by now that ITX is a thing. Way more popular than mATX.


Yup, they have no clue where the market is can you believe that they are going to use the 300 chipsets on the ITX as well!!! OMG it's so sick and later 2017 when is that gonna be! They are losing so much money on launch, they should have put the ATX on hold, no-one uses that old tech anymore!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Hm, the Crosshair VI and the MSI Titanium are the only ones with the new USB 3.1 header. They couldn't have trickled it down a little bit further? I don't see it at all on Gigabyte or Asrock.
> 
> Edit: I think the Asus Prime mobo also has it, but unsure


I saw it on quite few, it's printed on that green biostar in 2 spots so I think you just haven't looked hard enough. If the chipset supports it (they all do) then it will be there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/
> 
> More board details


Nice to see you scraped the info front hat link, Thx.









Keep this up and this will be the goto thread for making a board choice. These type threads a PITA aren't they.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> They did some shady stuff with their AM3+ line. Silently removing support for FX8x00 series on some of their boards, rebadging their old models into new ones by just adding stickers on top of the old ones and their overall quality left much to desire. I have used their killer AM3+ board and while it was loaded with features, it wasn't a good oc mobo.


I agree that their Extreme 3 series should never had held that moniker as well, This just proves that you need to do your research and not buy by the marketing, This has been true forever it's no big revelation and they all do this stuff. Remember all the kiddies crying their 4 phase MSI were blowing up when they OC'd them? Well what did they expect?


----------



## aDyerSituation

$300 for that titanium board...

ugh.


----------



## cainy1991

Bring on the ITX boards.. Just ordered a new case lol


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disharmonic*
> 
> The Crosshair Hero has only a single 3.1 front panel connector, which doesn't seem compatible with standard 3.0 connectors. Am i seeing that right?


On the unboxing video, you can see the specs at the back of the box which states 2x 3.0 usb midboard and 2x 2.0 usb midboard. Along with the 3.1 usb.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVcIss7m5SM


----------



## Redwoodz

Seriously getting a little tired of people crying for full features mATX and ITX. I mean you can only cram so much in a little space. You want SFF you should be waiting for the dual and 4 cores, not a 16 thread server cpu.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Seriously getting a little tired of people crying for full features mATX and ITX. I mean you can only cram so much in a little space. You want SFF you should be waiting for the dual and 4 cores, not a 16 thread server cpu.


Server CPU? AMD have a weird way of marketing a "server" CPU, what with all the gaming and streaming and recording. Such incompetence, not even knowing what their products are meant to do.

And, yeah, to hell with all of these people demanding basic functionality with lots of cores in ITX motherboards. It's not like you can use a 10/20 6950X with an ITX X99 Asrock full to the brim with features. How dare people expect something that totally does not constitute a currently existing paradigm?!


----------



## AmericanLoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> *And, yeah, to hell with all of these people demanding basic functionality with lots of cores in ITX motherboards*.


Have you ever entertained the possibility that maybe ITX systems are not that popular in the grand scheme of things? Motherboard manufacturers know their market and how many units they sell. They're going to design and build models that sell the most at first, and then flesh out the rest of the product line.

It's a brand new platform, with a brand new CPU. It's going to take a few months before everything is complete.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmericanLoco*
> 
> Have you ever entertained the possibility that maybe ITX systems are not that popular in the grand scheme of things? Motherboard manufacturers know their market and how many units they sell. They're going to design and build models that sell the most at first, and then flesh out the rest of the product line.
> 
> It's a brand new platform, with a brand new CPU. It's going to take a few months before everything is complete.


Well for fact ITX MB do not seem to sell any cheaper then full ATX having really less features and parts. ITX MB should cost less. ITX MB do not sell that much but these guys have like a gazillion ATX format. I can see people falling for ATX when ITX land is so scarce and empty. All I want is something like Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well for fact ITX MB do not seem to sell any cheaper then full ATX having really less features and parts. ITX MB should cost less. ITX MB do not sell that much but these guys have like a gazillion ATX format. I can see people falling for ATX when ITX land is so scarce and empty. All I want is something like Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac. Is that too much to ask?


amen!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Heres a couple ITX for you.

https://www.ocaholic.ch/uploads/extgallery/public-photo/medium/Biostar-AM4-Motherboard_X370GTN_642_9f65a.jpg

https://www.ocaholic.ch/uploads/extgallery/public-photo/medium/Biostar-AM4-Motherboard_B350GTN_642_13e31.jpg


----------



## rv8000

Where's that X370 Gaming 5MX gigabyte?!?! Need it for my upcoming 301 build


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmericanLoco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> *And, yeah, to hell with all of these people demanding basic functionality with lots of cores in ITX motherboards*.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever entertained the possibility that maybe ITX systems are not that popular in the grand scheme of things? Motherboard manufacturers know their market and how many units they sell. They're going to design and build models that sell the most at first, and then flesh out the rest of the product line.
> 
> It's a brand new platform, with a brand new CPU. It's going to take a few months before everything is complete.
Click to expand...

All true, but that wasn't really the point of my post.


----------



## The-Beast

The PC industry has done everything in its power to hinder ITX. Just about the only thing that ever came through was the SFX PSU's. Look at how large the average ITX case is 15x15x9-11? Practically a midtower. How about motherboards? 1 x99 board, 1 1050 (no OC), zero am3+. When your only legitimate upgrade path is $700 you tend not to move towards the form factor.

Now a launch where every major consumer board maker ignores ITX. Yeah you can say MB makers know their market, they know it based on a faulty premise though. Just like car manufacturers know their market, they knew electric doesn't do well based off models with 60 mile range. Then someone comes in and delivers a product that actually caters to consumer demand.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=805920186&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=AMD+AM4+&search=Search
*ASUS*
B8J6250 PRIME X370-PRO AMD RYZEN AM4 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 AURA SYNC RGB $160.16
B8J6249 ROGCROSSHAIRVIHERO AMD RYZEN AM4 DDR4 M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 AURA SYNC RGB LIGHTING $244.95

*MSI*
B8R4401 B350M GAMING PRO B350 AMD AM4 DDR4 MATX PCIEX16X1 USB3.1 M.2 DVI-D VGA HDMI $79.79
B8R4400 B350 TOMAHAWK B350 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX CFX 2PCIEX16 USB3.1 M.2 VGA DVI-D HDMI $109.50
B8R4399 X370 GAMING PRO X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLI 2PCIEX16 2M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DVI-D $176.62
B8R4398 X370 XPOWER GAMING X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLI 3PCIEX16 2M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DP $293.21

edit: for AsRock it seems the AB350 Gaming K4 is identical to the AB350 Pro4 in terms of power delivery, which makes the AB350 Pro4 an excellent value for R5 and R3 Ryzen CPUs (although if the AB350M PRO4 is even cheaper it also appears to have the same power delivery so it comes down to feature-set if you don't need SLI/CFX , although the Pro4 boards appear to lack USB3.1 and the better sound hardware).

edit 2: according to hardware.fr AsRock has the lowest return rate for 2016 although isolating to Z170 it is ASUS as the least returns and for the prior chipsets (Z97) Asus was close with AsRock , MSI, and Gigabyte
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/954-2/cartes-meres.html , http://www.hardware.fr/articles/934-2/cartes-meres.html


----------



## Agueybana_II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Heres a couple ITX for you.
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/uploads/extgallery/public-photo/medium/Biostar-AM4-Motherboard_X370GTN_642_9f65a.jpg
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/uploads/extgallery/public-photo/medium/Biostar-AM4-Motherboard_B350GTN_642_13e31.jpg


ITX are suppose to be x300 not x370 or b350. I think those will be MATX. I will really like an ITX on launch day but it's not looking promising.

Out of all of the boards on the 1st page I like these two the most
GIGABYTE AX370 AORUS GAMING 5
MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON


----------



## Nickyvida

Will the b350s support crossfire? Or only x370 mobos?

Thanks.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Will the b350s support crossfire? Or only x370 mobos?
> 
> Thanks.


Only X series.


----------



## Digitalwolf

I was leaning towards an Asus board for my Ryzen build. The reason for me is that I got kind of hooked on Asus Sync. I stopped using the actual rgb header/strips but I love the music related light effects that come through on my Claymore keyboard. However... when I look at some of the specs it's going to be difficult to use the Crosshair with the hardware I have.

My next stop would be the MSI Titanium (I have the Z170 version with an EK Monoblock and I love the look). The last update shows the Titanium with 1 M.2 slot (previously I had seen it listed as two). So if it's one.. this board wouldn't work for me either.

I guess it's possible with adapter cards depending on how the lanes are assigned to slots. My current setup is using two M.2 drives and a U.2 drive. I already have a U.2 - M.2 adapter... I just like to have at least two M.2 slots. I just got to where I kind of dislike the look of my system with adapter cards installed. In fact I prefer as few as possible beyond my GPU.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I was leaning towards an Asus board for my Ryzen build. The reason for me is that I got kind of hooked on Asus Sync. I stopped using the actual rgb header/strips but I love the music related light effects that come through on my Claymore keyboard. However... when I look at some of the specs it's going to be difficult to use the Crosshair with the hardware I have.
> 
> My next stop would be the MSI Titanium (I have the Z170 version with an EK Monoblock and I love the look). The last update shows the Titanium with 1 M.2 slot (previously I had seen it listed as two). So if it's one.. this board wouldn't work for me either.
> 
> I guess it's possible with adapter cards depending on how the lanes are assigned to slots. My current setup is using two M.2 drives and a U.2 drive. I already have a U.2 - M.2 adapter... I just like to have at least two M.2 slots. I just got to where I kind of dislike the look of my system with adapter cards installed. In fact I prefer as few as possible beyond my GPU.


The msi does have 2 m.2 slots


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm actually surprised by the lack of ITX boards so far. I thought the SFF segment was taking off. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I'm actually surprised by the lack of ITX boards so far. I thought the SFF segment was taking off. I guess I was wrong.


the industry still recognises that size matters even when its barely purposeful. ie triple fanned 750ti that is larger then a 290x. cough 750ti HOF cough

i find it funny how people still insist on using a budget atx board with only 1 GPU or even no GPU and no other expansion cards when there are itx and matx boards that can fulfil that role without having to deal with the extra bulk/dead weight.

i guess its all a dong measuring contest

give it time, itx will come


----------



## Ashura

Its laughable that people here are suggesting that major motherboard manufacturers don't know the (motherboard) market!.


----------



## Caldeio

http://prntscr.com/eayihd

am3 mounts on hero? posting in asus mb thread!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumford*
> 
> I am very interested in this guy as well. But those pci-e slots look to be x8 only.


Gotta look really close but nope, looks like its x16



Edit: to be fair, that board is using a pair of 32-core zen based Naples server chips, so I would hope they can muster up a few more PCIE lanes.


----------



## The-Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Its laughable that people here are suggesting that major motherboard manufacturers don't know the (motherboard) market!.


That's a good appeal to authority. No one has ever been wrong about the market they're in.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=805920186&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=AMD+AM4+&search=Search
> *ASUS*
> B8J6250 PRIME X370-PRO AMD RYZEN AM4 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 AURA SYNC RGB $160.16
> B8J6249 ROGCROSSHAIRVIHERO AMD RYZEN AM4 DDR4 M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 AURA SYNC RGB LIGHTING $244.95
> 
> *MSI*
> B8R4401 B350M GAMING PRO B350 AMD AM4 DDR4 MATX PCIEX16X1 USB3.1 M.2 DVI-D VGA HDMI $79.79
> B8R4400 B350 TOMAHAWK B350 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX CFX 2PCIEX16 USB3.1 M.2 VGA DVI-D HDMI $109.50
> B8R4399 X370 GAMING PRO X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLI 2PCIEX16 2M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DVI-D $176.62
> B8R4398 X370 XPOWER GAMING X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLI 3PCIEX16 2M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DP $293.21
> 
> edit: for AsRock it seems the AB350 Gaming K4 is identical to the AB350 Pro4 in terms of power delivery, which makes the AB350 Pro4 an excellent value for R5 and R3 Ryzen CPUs (although if the AB350M PRO4 is even cheaper it also appears to have the same power delivery so it comes down to feature-set if you don't need SLI/CFX , although the Pro4 boards appear to lack USB3.1 and the better sound hardware).
> 
> edit 2: according to hardware.fr AsRock has the lowest return rate for 2016 although isolating to Z170 it is ASUS as the least returns and for the prior chipsets (Z97) Asus was close with AsRock , MSI, and Gigabyte
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/954-2/cartes-meres.html , http://www.hardware.fr/articles/934-2/cartes-meres.html


Thank you, added pricing to the OP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> well XFR is dependant on cooling, that much we know so it makes sense that AMD would want the higher end X models to have a good amount of cooling so they auto clock higher thus giving "optimal" performance, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they at least offered an AIO option.
> 
> I know I'd take it, the Seidon 120XL that came with my 9590 is now being used on a 7850k haha
> Those are renders by HWBattle, AMD hasn't commented on them as yet, I'm ok with it only having a wraith, coming with an AIO or coming with nothing but I still think it's possible for them to release variants with different (or no) coolers like they did with the FX-9xxx series.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, XFR is going to be a fail IMO, real Overclocker will have to disable it anyway. Just paying for something you don't need and won't use.
> 
> BTW the OP is starting to look really nice, I would recommend making the board pics all small and organize by chipset as well and the phases as a subset order.
Click to expand...

XFR isn't targeted at us but you know that already, regardless I still want to see it in action because if it works right then it's a very cool feature for the non overclockers (not to mention it's kinda like overclocking but keeping your warranty







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/
> 
> More board details
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you scraped the info front hat link, Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this up and this will be the goto thread for making a board choice. These type threads a PITA aren't they.
Click to expand...

Most of the details came from the Videocardz link in the description, WCCF would have been planning to do a compilation post at some point and I'm glad they did









BTW: Here is a more organised list of all current AM4 boards: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EkRqcmZqt-_Z1HzQ0-tkP1Blz0v6hrbyFQPbTQMyyWI/edit#gid=250453302


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Beast*
> 
> The PC industry has done everything in its power to hinder ITX. Just about the only thing that ever came through was the SFX PSU's. Look at how large the average ITX case is 15x15x9-11? Practically a midtower. How about motherboards? 1 x99 board, 1 1050 (no OC), zero am3+. When your only legitimate upgrade path is $700 you tend not to move towards the form factor.
> 
> Now a launch where every major consumer board maker ignores ITX. Yeah you can say MB makers know their market, they know it based on a faulty premise though. Just like car manufacturers know their market, they knew electric doesn't do well based off models with 60 mile range. Then someone comes in and delivers a product that actually caters to consumer demand.


The biggest hinderance of ITX is heat. You guys just don't get it. You don't have the area to cool too many components.


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Only X series.


Very disappointing if true. Locking out multigpu capability for the cheapest mobo segment sure i can understand but when it's only a tier down...

Even intel had multigpu for thier z97(b350 equivalent) if i wasnt wrong

It wont affect me as im going x370 but those who want to build a multigpu syztem on a b350.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Only X series.
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointing if true. Locking out multigpu capability for the cheapest mobo segment sure i can understand but when it's only a tier down...
> 
> Even intel had multigpu for thier z97(b350 equivalent) if i wasnt wrong
> 
> It wont affect me as im going x370 but those who want to build a multigpu syztem on a b350.
Click to expand...

Crossfire can run on a x4 slot, SLI requires at slot at x8 speed as a minimum (PCIe 2.0 or 3.0), quite a few of the B350 boards have a x16/x8 config so might be possible so we'll see.....


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Crossfire can run on a x4 slot, SLI requires at slot at x8 speed as a minimum (PCIe 2.0 or 3.0), quite a few of the B350 boards have a x16/x8 config so might be possible so we'll see.....


Yeah but it wont be the full bandwidth you're getting, even if crossfire or sli is allowed.

Cant understand it as x370 is thier x99 equivalent which would make the b350 the z270?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Yeah but it wont be the full bandwidth you're getting, even if crossfire or sli is allowed.
> 
> Cant understand it as x370 is thier x99 equivalent which would make the b350 the z270?


I don't think it can be considered a clean 1:1 comparison like that. Besides the core counts on the CPU's, X370 is closer to Z270 than it is X99.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickyvida*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Crossfire can run on a x4 slot, SLI requires at slot at x8 speed as a minimum (PCIe 2.0 or 3.0), quite a few of the B350 boards have a x16/x8 config so might be possible so we'll see.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it wont be the full bandwidth you're getting, even if crossfire or sli is allowed.
> 
> Cant understand it as x370 is thier x99 equivalent which would make the b350 the z270?
Click to expand...

X370 is not the equivalent of X99, it's competition is Z270 with B350 is more like B250

a x8/x8 config is enough for all but 2 of the highest end cards available, there have been pretty extensive tests done with PCIe bandwidth and mGPU configs.

Since I plan do to alot of mGPU benching when I get my Ryzen chip I'm actually going for the Hero and then once a board comes out with the ability to run more cards I'll move over to that, grab a 6c/12t Ryzen chip, put it in the Hero and have myself a LAN box


----------



## Ximplicite

MSI Motherboards is overpriced


----------



## SuperZan

The Gaming Pro Carbon seems rather reasonably priced for what it offers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The Gaming Pro Carbon seems rather reasonably priced for what it offers.


I agree, $179 for the Gaming Pro Carbon and $160 for the Asus Prime Pro?

I know which one I'd rather pick.


----------



## prznar1

I hope there will be some good b350 board for overclocking with motherboard buttons and post display in upper right corner.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> The msi does have 2 m.2 slots


Well that's what I thought but then in one of the links under the Titanium it had listed:

M.2 PCI-e Expansion Slots 1

So with the way things have gone lately.. I decided my eyes had played tricks on me (lol).

The main thing is that the Crosshair would be my first choice. However, with my current setup I think only having 1 M.2 slot would not be optimal. Oh well... hopefully EK makes a mono block for this version of the Titanium.


----------



## maarten12100

The feeling Zen gives me:


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The feeling Zen gives me:


the smile in your avatar fits better.


----------



## Erick Silver

All I know is that I am tired of lugging around my HAF 922 "Midtower" with its ATX Asus Crosshair V Formula Z Motherboard. It weighs a freaking ton. When/If they do come out with a mITX board does anyone want a custom painted HAF 922? LOL.


----------



## Tgrove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> All I know is that I am tired of lugging around my HAF 922 "Midtower" with its ATX Asus Crosshair V Formula Z Motherboard. It weighs a freaking ton. When/If they do come out with a mITX board does anyone want a custom painted HAF 922? LOL.


I do!!


----------



## dieanotherday

full ATX is so stupid nowadays.

tbh even micro ATX is stupid

big computers are useless when there's much more efficiency ways to place hardware.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> full ATX is so stupid nowadays.
> 
> tbh even micro ATX is stupid
> 
> big computers are useless when there's much more efficiency ways to place hardware.


But......I wanna use more than one GPU :/


----------



## prznar1

something keeps bothering me. why X300 have dual gpu support in the charts?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> something keeps bothering me. why X300 have dual gpu support in the charts?


Small form factor doesn't necessary mean ITX.


----------



## Newwt

I really don't want anything bigger than an mATX, so looks like I might be stuck with Biostar x370GT3 at launch


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But......I wanna use more than one GPU :/


That and I want to use full board blocks, large radiators, large reservoirs, etc. Would rather not have a space heater


----------



## DuraN1

Big facepalm to MSI and Gigabyte for placing the only M.2 slot beneath PCIe slot 1 where most people place dual slot graphics cards. Learn from ASRock and ASUS.


----------



## zealord

So what would be a good and cheap motherboard be for a 1700X if I only use a single GPU and want to overclock the CPU.

I don't really need a lot of functions other than reliability and overclockability and the usual stuff of course


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So what would be a good and cheap motherboard be for a 1700X if I only use a single GPU and want to overclock the CPU.
> 
> I don't really need a lot of functions other than reliability and overclockability and the usual stuff of course


Although its very early to say, But I think the x370 Prime could be a very good board at an attractive price for users like you & me.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Although its very early to say, But I think the x370 Prime could be a very good board at an attractive price for users like you & me.


hmm not sure.

I was looking at maybe something even cheaper. 80-100$/€ ~ I guess.

I think I have to wait until the boards are on the market and I can compare real world prices with my needs


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hmm not sure.
> 
> I was looking at maybe something even cheaper. 80-100$/€ ~ I guess.
> 
> I think I have to wait until the boards are on the market and I can compare real world prices with my needs


Sounds like one of the B350 boards would be what you want. You can still overckcok, just doesn't support SLI/xfire. I'd choose the one with the best phase design in your price range.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> hmm not sure.
> 
> I was looking at maybe something even cheaper. 80-100$/€ ~ I guess.
> 
> I think I have to wait until the boards are on the market and I can compare real world prices with my needs


You'll probably want to be looking at the b350 boards for OC and single card at those prices. The gigabytes and msi tomahawk look pretty decent at first glance.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Sounds like one of the B350 boards would be what you want. You can still overckcok, just doesn't support SLI/xfire. I'd choose the one with the best phase design in your price range.


Yes, I'm also looking at the ASrock AB350M Pro4, I count 9 phases on the photos but the spec sheets say 9+2 phase design.

I was looking at the Biostar X370GT3 mATX, but their 7 phase design makes me feel iffy.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> You'll probably want to be looking at the b350 boards for OC and single card at those prices. The gigabytes and msi tomahawk look pretty decent at first glance.


ah that is nice. yeah I am planing on going single gpu. Something like 1700X + 490X + 16GB DDR4 + 1TB SSD ~ something along those lines


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> ah that is nice. yeah I am planing on going single gpu. Something like 1700X + 490X + 16GB DDR4 + 1TB SSD ~ something along those lines


Sounds like we're in the same boat.

I'll be going 1600x, 7950 until vega releases, with 16GB and a 500GB M.2


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Sounds like we're in the same boat.
> 
> I'll be going 1600x, 7950 until vega releases, with 16GB and a 500GB M.2


What are the main differences between the 1600X and the 1700X ?

Is the 1600X just the same but lower clocked?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> What are the main differences between the 1600X and the 1700X ?
> 
> Is the 1600X just the same but lower clocked?


Cores and threads. 1600X is 6/12, 1700X is 8/16.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Sounds like we're in the same boat.
> 
> I'll be going 1600x, 7950 until vega releases, with 16GB and a 500GB M.2


That would be inline with what I want. I also wonder if 1600X will be worth it over cheaper hexa-core CPU's. I have a feeling it won't. You might get 100MHz better OC on average, but that should be it.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Cores and threads. 1600X is 6/12, 1700X is 8/16.


The 1600x is the 95w TDP version of the 6 core, the 1500 being the 65w TDP. From what I think I understand about TDP the 1600x should take more power than the 1500 and overclock better. I would also think it should clock higher than the 8 core since there are 2 less cores using power, and I'll never use 16threads.

Then hopefully motherboard manufactures will figure out a way to unlock cores in bios like they did with phenoms.


----------



## Coydog

Was looking at possibly the Asus X370 ROG Crosshair VI Hero but when I looked at the back I/O I saw a dealbreaker for me. No PS2 connector for mechanical keyboard. Even though I don't have one yet, it is on my plans to get.



I do like the look of the ASrock Taichi, but not sold on it yet. May grab the MSI Pro Carbon.or Gigabyte Aurus. Since it is RGB I can change the lighting to a lighter/softer blue and will really go well with my color scheme. Issue is with Gigabyte UEFI.

Here is a shot of the Aurus 5 w/ RGB turned off


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Was looking at possibly the Asus X370 ROG Crosshair VI Hero but when I looked at the back I/O I saw a dealbreaker for me. No PS/2 connector for mechanical keyboard. Even though I don't have one yet, it is on my plans to get.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the look of the ASrock Taichi, but not sold on it yet. May grab the MSI Pro Carbon.or Gigabyte Aurus. Since it is RGB I can change the lighting to a lighter/softer blue and will really go well with my color scheme. Issue is with Gigabyte UEFI.


Mechanical keyboards do not use PS/2. Nothing uses PS/2 lol.


----------



## Coydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Mechanical keyboards do not use PS/2. Nothing uses PS/2 lol.


Code Mechanical Keyboard

Goto Specs
Then check interface.
I am sure you can see it reads PS2/USB.

It's a feature I want and as such, a MB that doesn't have it is one I wont get. Your preferences are what drives your buying habits.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Code Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Goto Specs
> Then check interface.
> I am sure you can see it reads PS2/USB.


Some can, sure. But the way you worded your post sounded like a PS2 connector is needed for mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Code Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Goto Specs
> Then check interface.
> I am sure you can see it reads PS2/USB.
> 
> It's a feature I want and as such, a MB that doesn't have it is one I wont get. Your preferences are what drives your buying habits.


actually that keyboard is usb, it includes a ps2 adapter. Unless you mean something else?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Was looking at possibly the Asus X370 ROG Crosshair VI Hero but when I looked at the back I/O I saw a dealbreaker for me. No PS2 connector for mechanical keyboard. Even though I don't have one yet, it is on my plans to get.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the look of the ASrock Taichi, but not sold on it yet. May grab the MSI Pro Carbon.or Gigabyte Aurus. Since it is RGB I can change the lighting to a lighter/softer blue and will really go well with my color scheme. Issue is with Gigabyte UEFI.
> 
> Here is a shot of the Aurus 5 w/ RGB turned off


Now whats it look like with all that stupid plastic ripped off?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Mechanical keyboards do not use PS/2. Nothing uses PS/2 lol.


WTH are you talking about, some people like their input devices to not be on a shared irq. There is one reserved so why are you wasting yours?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Code Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Goto Specs
> Then check interface.
> I am sure you can see it reads PS2/USB.
> 
> It's a feature I want and as such, a MB that doesn't have it is one I wont get. Your preferences are what drives your buying habits.


That keyboard looks like a usb mouse though


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats a USB Interface keyboard with a PS/2 adapter.......
Quote:


> *PS/2 adapter to access N-KRO or legacy systems.*


. Dont think that building a brand new Ryzen rig qualifies it as a "Legacy" system.


----------



## Tobiman

Honestly, these motherboards should be up for sale already, if the CPUs will be going on sale in two weeks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Honestly, these motherboards should be up for sale already, if the CPUs will be going on sale in two weeks.


Why get a MB beforehand if you have no clue about overclocking, memory support and how good Zen is? Pre-Order Much? What if they do not have much CPU at first?


----------



## epic1337

Asrock almost nailed it with their MATX boards, only to miss the SATA port count by 2 short of 6 total.

2x M.2, great!
1st slot PCI-e x1, fantastic!
heatsinked 6phase VRM, wicked!
4x SATA slots, sold! errr, almost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why get a MB beforehand if you have no clue about overclocking, memory support and how good Zen is? Pre-Order Much? What if they do not have much CPU at first?


yeah, and they'd get pissed when the reviews actually reveals awful/bad results, like when users pre-ordered motherboards for BD.

no i'm not saying Ryzen will become like BD, i'm saying those who'd pre-order is sticking one foot in a death-trap.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> Asrock almost had it great with their MATX boards, only to miss the SATA port count by 2 short of 6 total.
> 
> 2x M.2, great!
> 1st slot PCI-e x1, fantastic!
> heatsinked 6phase VRM, wicked!
> 4x SATA slots, errr almost.
> yeah, and they'd get pissed when the reviews actually reveals awful/bad results, like when users pre-ordered motherboards for BD.
> 
> no i'm not saying Ryzen will become like BD, i'm saying those who'd pre-order is sticking one foot in a death-trap.


We have no idea on the real quality of the VRM on any of these boards because nobody has actually reviewed anything with the heatsinks off. Z77 Extreme4 , Z87M Extreme 4, and Z87 extreme 3 were using 8 DPAKs via a doubler.

It can be garbage (DPAKS), mediocre /passable (LFPAK), decent as in 40-50 amp mosfets of the PowerPak variety, or good (NexFET / DirectFETs such as IR3550)

If it can't put out 100Amps it's rather garbage for an X370/B350 board that is supposed to be overclocking ready.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> We have no idea on the quality of the VRM on any of these boards because nobody has actually reviewed anything with the heatsinks off. Z77 Extreme4 , Z87M Extreme 4, and Z87 extreme 3 were using 8 DPAKs via a doubler.
> 
> It can be garbage (DPAKS), mediocre /passable (LFPAK), decent as in 40-50 amp mosfets of the PowerPak variety, or good (NexFET / DirectFETs such as IR3550)
> 
> If it can't put out 100Amps it's rather garbage for an X370/B350 board that is supposed to be overclocking ready.


if its Asrock's budget boards then its probably on the bad side.
but with a heatsinked 6phase even if its one of the bad ones it would push out a reasonable power before it starts to fail.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> if its Asrock's budget boards then its probably on the bad side.
> but with a heatsinked 6phase even if its one of the bad ones it would push out a reasonable power before it starts to fail.


Nah, just because it have a heatsink doesnt mean it will be good. The design is more important now than heatsink tbh. Mosfets have gone a long way from few years before.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Nah, just because it have a heatsink doesnt mean it will be good. The design is more important now than heatsink tbh. Mosfets have gone a long way from few years before.


i suppose, it is asrock though so that may end up being bad.
i wonder if asrock has changed their ways with their budget boards.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i suppose, it is asrock though so that may end up being bad.
> i wonder if asrock has changed their ways with their budget boards.


I have seen that they are most reliable manufactuer now.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I have seen that they are most reliable manufactuer now.


For AMD that would be Asus, and the second best is not even close.


----------



## Artikbot

Only for Bulldozer.


----------



## DADDYDC650

ASUS X370 ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO or the GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5? I'm guessing the Asus might be able to push the x1700x/1800x a little more and it seems to be fully compatible with DDR4 @3200Mhz+. Even the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM looks nice but again, the Asus might OC higher and they usually have a better BIOS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ASUS X370 ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO or the GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5? I'm guessing the Asus might be able to push the x1700x/1800x a little more and it seems to be fully compatible with DDR4 @3200Mhz+. Even the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM looks nice but again, the Asus might OC higher and they usually have a better BIOS.


MSI have made really big strides these past few gens, their BIOS is top notch and the boards are even better.

My Z170 Xpower was a brilliant board and the Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon I'm using atm is pretty damn good as well


----------



## Streetdragon

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/

i think for me its gonna be the ASROCK Taichi (first time asrock), because of the 2x PCI3x16 support ans the wirelesslan(hotspot for my mobile phone at home), the count of vrm-phases for overclocking(hoping) and the look. with a 1800x(because bigger is better xD)

want have. wanna touch. wanna clock!


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/
> 
> i think for me its gonna be the ASROCK Taichi (first time asrock), because of the 2x PCI3x16 support ans the wirelesslan(hotspot for my mobile phone at home), the count of vrm-phases for overclocking(hoping) and the look. with a 1800x(because bigger is better xD)
> 
> want have. wanna touch. wanna clock!


Zen only electrically supports 2x pcie3 x8 fyi regardless of the board*. They are just physically x16 to allow for multi gpu. Not that it matters a whole lot since I don't think I've seen a single test showing 8x being a limiting feature.

*unless there is a plx chip which no am4 board currently has


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Zen only electrically supports 2x pcie3 x8 fyi regardless of the board*. They are just physically x16 to allow for multi gpu. Not that it matters a whole lot since I don't think I've seen a single test showing 8x being a limiting feature.
> 
> *unless there is a plx chip which no am4 board currently has


i know that there is like no differenz... but for the "have" feeling


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Zen only electrically supports 2x pcie3 x8 fyi regardless of the board*. They are just physically x16 to allow for multi gpu. Not that it matters a whole lot since I don't think I've seen a single test showing 8x being a limiting feature.
> 
> *unless there is a plx chip which no am4 board currently has


Yeah, the chips onboard them are PCIe multiplexers, not switches.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Zen only electrically supports 2x pcie3 x8 fyi regardless of the board*. They are just physically x16 to allow for multi gpu. Not that it matters a whole lot since I don't think I've seen a single test showing 8x being a limiting feature.
> 
> *unless there is a plx chip which no am4 board currently has
> 
> 
> 
> i know that there is like no differenz... but for the "have" feeling
Click to expand...

smh


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does anyone know what is the difference between Gigabyte Gaming 7 vs Gaming K7?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the difference between Gigabyte Gaming 7 vs Gaming K7?


K5 is 6+2 Phase while the 5 is 10 Phase, not sure if the 7/K7 will be similar but we'll see









Also, Black vs White I/O covers, might be a theme.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> K5 is 6+2 Phase while the 5 is 10 Phase, not sure if the 7/K7 will be similar but we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Black vs White I/O covers, might be a theme.


I was looking at Z270 MB so see prices and where the Gigabyte models fall. Apparently they do have Z270-UD5 and UD3. Its like a Gaming 7 but different heatsinks and no LEDs. Basically Gaming 5, K7 and UD5 are ~ $250 CAD so I have to decide which is right one for me. RGB is nice but at the same time distracting. UD5 seem more in line with compatibility supporting prosumer cards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> K5 is 6+2 Phase while the 5 is 10 Phase, not sure if the 7/K7 will be similar but we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Black vs White I/O covers, might be a theme.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at Z270 MB so see prices and where the Gigabyte models fall. Apparently they do have Z270-UD5 and UD3. Its like a Gaming 7 but different heatsinks and no LEDs. Basically Gaming 5, K7 and UD5 are ~ $250 CAD so I have to decide which is right one for me. RGB is nice but at the same time distracting. UD5 seem more in line with compatibility supporting prosumer cards.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I only noticed the UD series still exists after I posted before, I'm getting my first taste of full blown RGB lighting with a Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon atm, It is quite nice but not overpowering so I don't see it as much of a distraction.

we've only got another week or so till NDA lifts and we can check out all the boards, I'm stuck on what I'm getting atm as I want to be able to bench 3-4 GPUs so I'll need to grab one board now then another one later on, Hero would be perfect except no display I/O since I'd be planning on using it for Raven Ridge later on.

looks like I'm stuck with the Titanium for my first taste of Ryzen (I say that like it's a bad thing).


----------



## Cool Mike

*Do the Asrock Motherboards (the high end Gaming) utilize two m.2 slots that are PCIe 3.0 x4 compatible? Some pics show slots with "Ultra" on both slots and other pics with just one of the two slots showing "ultra".

I have a 512gb and 1TB samsung 960 and want the full performance of both.







*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> *Do the Asrock Motherboards (the high end Gaming) utilize two m.2 slots that are PCIe 3.0 x4 compatible? Some pics show slots with "Ultra" on both slots and other pics with just one of the two slots showing "ultra".
> 
> I have a 512gb and 1TB samsung 960 and want the full performance of both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How does it work on Intel? You only got PCIE 3.0 x4 for nVME. It could be that both use that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpus-support-ddr4-memory-speeds-3600mhz/

Biostar is supporting 3600Mhz for the GT7, looks like the 4000Mhz on the Titanium isn't out of reach


----------



## SuperZan

I love that this is the polar opposite of BD. Instead of our high hopes being dashed by each new leak, our lowered expectations have been bouyed with each new bit of info.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that this is the polar opposite of BD. Instead of our high hopes being dashed by each new leak, our lowered expectations have been bouyed with each new bit of info.


I know right?

Here I was hoping that 3200 would be supported......I might be after a new kit once the prices settle down again.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Here I was hoping that 3200 would be supported......I might be after a new kit once the prices settle down again.


Well so far we do not know. X99 does support fast memory too but some CPU cant run 3200.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Here I was hoping that 3200 would be supported......I might be after a new kit once the prices settle down again.
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far we do not know. X99 does support fast memory too but some CPU cant run 3200.
Click to expand...

Moar voltage fixes everything


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpus-support-ddr4-memory-speeds-3600mhz/
> 
> Biostar is supporting 3600Mhz for the GT7, looks like the 4000Mhz on the Titanium isn't out of reach


Does this mean that the Ryzen IMC can support 3600 or just the motherboard?


----------



## EightDee8D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Does this mean that the Ryzen IMC can support 3600 or just the motherboard?


They couldn't verify unless they ran it themselves, which isn't possible unless cpu can run it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpus-support-ddr4-memory-speeds-3600mhz/
> 
> Biostar is supporting 3600Mhz for the GT7, looks like the 4000Mhz on the Titanium isn't out of reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the Ryzen IMC can support 3600 or just the motherboard?
Click to expand...

Biostar are guaranteeing that a Ryzen CPU in the GT7 can run it, interesting it's a 4x4GB kits which it's traditionally harder to run 4 DIMMs than 2 so this does bode well for us.

Officially Skylake only supports 2133Mhz DDR4 and Kaby Lake 2400Mhz DDR4.

Not saying that Ryzen will support 4000Mhz+ but it is looking good


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Here I was hoping that 3200 would be supported......I might be after a new kit once the prices settle down again.


https://videocardz.com/66204/amd-ryzen-supports-ddr4-3600-mhz-memory

according to this link, 3400 and 3600 are supported for Biostar. not sure how much truth is in it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Here I was hoping that 3200 would be supported......I might be after a new kit once the prices settle down again.
> 
> 
> 
> https://videocardz.com/66204/amd-ryzen-supports-ddr4-3600-mhz-memory
> 
> according to this link, 3400 and 3600 are supported for Biostar. not sure how much truth is in it
Click to expand...

Same link









WCCF cited VC as the source so I put the VC link in the OP and updated the spreedsheet as well


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All I need Ryzen to support is DDR4-3200 CL14-CL16. More then that and you are spending too much money in RAM.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> All I need Ryzen to support is DDR4-3200 CL14-CL16. More then that and you are spending too much money in RAM.


Same could be said for water loops, fans, cases, monitors etc.

It's all up to the individual


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same could be said for water loops, fans, cases, monitors etc.
> 
> It's all up to the individual


I understand but its about performance benefit. We do not know if Ryzen scales with faster memory.

This is what I am looking to get. https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217

3200 CL14. This is 14-14-14 kit. I could get for the similar price 3600 CL16-16-16 so not sure which would be better.
RGB Cl16-18-18 is also same price.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same could be said for water loops, fans, cases, monitors etc.
> 
> It's all up to the individual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand but its about performance benefit. We do not know if Ryzen scales with faster memory.
> 
> This is what I am looking to get. https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232217
> 
> 3200 CL14. This is 14-14-14 kit. I could get for the similar price 3600 CL16-16-16 so not sure which would be better.
> RGB Cl16-18-18 is also same price.
Click to expand...

Bandwidth over timings, 3600 kit could always be clocked down to suit.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Hmm..... asrock taichi or gigabyte gaming k5... decisions decisions.....

Is 2 m.2 slots possible, but likely 2x pci-e gen 3 lanes each?

Need to know how lanes is allocated or shared, or what SATA ports get disabled if you pick m.2 or have 2 m.2s at the same time.


----------



## DisgruntldTek37

Has there been any new leaks on the X300 boards? The 1700X is just begging to be put into a portable gaming rig.

Something similar to this Asrock Z270 board - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157752

ITX with some overclocking potential!


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DisgruntldTek37*
> 
> Has there been any new leaks on the X300 boards? The 1700X is just begging to be put into a portable gaming rig.
> 
> Something similar to this Asrock Z270 board - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157752
> 
> ITX with some overclocking potential!


Yeah, I'm also waiting for news on smaller boards..

I'm sick of ATX..

Mini ITX for me, although I'm very tempted to hold off for a bit and see where things like this go:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11052/asrock-shows-deskmini-gtxrx-using-microstx-motherboard-with-mxm-support

An 8 core Ryzen with a Vega or Volta MXM-size card in a console-form factor is all I want, not to much to ask for, right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bandwidth over timings, 3600 kit could always be clocked down to suit.


I hate to play around with memory. I just want to set XMP and forget about it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bandwidth over timings, 3600 kit could always be clocked down to suit.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to play around with memory. I just want to set XMP and forget about it.
Click to expand...

I just set the default timings and go with it, XMP has always been funky on AMD.

not sure if we're getting any memory with an AMP profile or not.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I just set the default timings and go with it, XMP has always been funky on AMD.
> 
> not sure if we're getting any memory with an AMP profile or not.


We will but we have to wait. Also 16GB or 32GB? Maybe I should get cheaper 16GB kit now and upgrade to AMP/Zen supporting RAM latter on.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I just set the default timings and go with it, XMP has always been funky on AMD.
> 
> not sure if we're getting any memory with an AMP profile or not.
> 
> 
> 
> We will but we have to wait. Also 16GB or 32GB? Maybe I should get cheaper 16GB kit now and upgrade to AMP/Zen supporting RAM latter on.
Click to expand...

That's my plan, I know 3200Mhz will work so my current kit will be fine, I want to get a better motherboard later on so I'll go with 3200Mhz and the Titanium for now then upgrade Board + Memory later on


----------



## DisgruntldTek37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Yeah, I'm also waiting for news on smaller boards..
> 
> I'm sick of ATX..
> 
> Mini ITX for me, although I'm very tempted to hold off for a bit and see where things like this go:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/11052/asrock-shows-deskmini-gtxrx-using-microstx-motherboard-with-mxm-support
> 
> An 8 core Ryzen with a Vega or Volta MXM-size card in a console-form factor is all I want, not to much to ask for, right?


200 watts is a pretty tight power envelope, but that form factor.....









The Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV ITX Mini ITX Tower Case is enough of a compromise between super small form factor and ATX, since it could fit a Phanteks PH-TC14 cooler.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> We will but we have to wait. Also 16GB or 32GB? Maybe I should get cheaper 16GB kit now and upgrade to AMP/Zen supporting RAM latter on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's my plan, I know 3200Mhz will work so my current kit will be fine, I want to get a better motherboard later on so I'll go with 3200Mhz and the Titanium for now then upgrade Board + Memory later on


I've never been one to really mess with my RAM either; though I've become curious. My 2400 sticks I think may be the limiting OC factor on my 5820k. Having never messed with RAM as much, is that possible? I've always set XMP or manual set 2400 and forget it.

My 5820k always struggled to be stable beyond 4.2, which I thought to be quite low. (Maybe my expectations were too high) Though I'm sure I LOST the "silicon lottery."

Anyway, with Ryzen, I don't want to make that mistake if I go ahead and side/slight-upgrade to it. MOAR CORES!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## axipher

Thanks for this great resource.

I'm really hoping for someone to release a X370 mATX board with 2x M.2 slots though, I really don't want to go back to ATX and love M.2 for no extra cables to manage, but a second M.2 drive in mATX on enthusiast chipset would be awesome without needing a PCIe adapter card.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bandwidth over timings, 3600 kit could always be clocked down to suit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I hate to play around with memory. I just want to set XMP and forget about it.


It goes both ways. The ram that ZealotKi11er is referring to is known to go as high as 4000 so long as he loosens the timings. So he should be able to do 3600 with that ram. I researched the hell out of it before mentioning it to him.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I've never been one to really mess with my RAM either; though I've become curious. My 2400 sticks I think may be the limiting OC factor on my 5820k. Having never messed with RAM as much, is that possible? I've always set XMP or manual set 2400 and forget it.
> 
> My 5820k always struggled to be stable beyond 4.2, which I thought to be quite low. (Maybe my expectations were too high) Though I'm sure I LOST the "silicon lottery."
> 
> Anyway, with Ryzen, I don't want to make that mistake if I go ahead and side/slight-upgrade to it. MOAR CORES!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well you leave the RAM at stock and OC. 2400MHz RAM will not affect OC ability in any way. X99 just cant run very fast memory. Most max out 3000.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks for this great resource.
> 
> I'm really hoping for someone to release a X370 mATX board with 2x M.2 slots though, I really don't want to go back to ATX and love M.2 for no extra cables to manage, but a second M.2 drive in mATX on enthusiast chipset would be awesome without needing a PCIe adapter card.


Thank VC and WCCF, they're the ones who complied the original lists








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bandwidth over timings, 3600 kit could always be clocked down to suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I hate to play around with memory. I just want to set XMP and forget about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes both ways. The ram that ZealotKi11er is referring to is known to go as high as 4000 so long as he loosens the timings. So he should be able to do 3600 with that ram. I researched the hell out of it before mentioning it to him.
Click to expand...

It's B-Die, I had a 3600 C15 kit, it could do 3866 C12.

Unknown if it will do that on Ryzen though.


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thank VC and WCCF, they're the ones who complied the original lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's B-Die, I had a 3600 C15 kit, it could do 3866 C12.
> 
> Unknown if it will do that on Ryzen though.


At 1.90v?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thank VC and WCCF, they're the ones who complied the original lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's B-Die, I had a 3600 C15 kit, it could do 3866 C12.
> 
> Unknown if it will do that on Ryzen though.
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.90v?
Click to expand...

About 1.9v yes.


----------



## tacobob89

Total noob here, and currently on my first build. I got a really good deal on 2x8gb Gskill 4266 Ram. All im waiting on is to get a ryzen chip and mobo for my build. Should I expect problems getting my new rig to post with this ram? Im not worried about clocking it (because Ill probably be underclocking for the time being) or anything at this point as Im still learning. But if I set the ram to 3200 mhz in bios that I know is supported by the board Im looking at, should it work correctly? Constructive answers only please, this stuff is fairly new to me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Total noob here, and currently on my first build. I got a really good deal on 2x8gb Gskill 4266 Ram. All im waiting on is to get a ryzen chip and mobo for my build. Should I expect problems getting my new rig to post with this ram? Im not worried about clocking it (because Ill probably be underclocking for the time being) or anything at this point as Im still learning. But if I set the ram to 3200 mhz in bios that I know is supported by the board Im looking at, should it work correctly? Constructive answers only please, this stuff is fairly new to me.


Nope. No RAM runs at that speed unless you set it. It will probably run 2133MHz out of the box.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nope. No RAM runs at that speed unless you set it. It will probably run 2133MHz out of the box.


Excellent, That is perfectly Fine at the moment. I just want the system to post period. Was worried I may have screwed up by getting this ram. Thanks.


----------



## motoray

Does that msi titanium justify its 90$ proce jump over the asus hero? It looks very nice, but thats a big price gap between.


----------



## tacobob89

One more Question, If i can get 2 more sticks of the same ram for the same price is it a bad idea?My friend has another 2x8 set he will sell me. I know 32gb ram is overkill for gaming, but I also do some music recording, producing, and a little photo shop.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Does that msi titanium justify its 90$ proce jump over the asus hero? It looks very nice, but thats a big price gap between.


It has more features than the Hero, Price gap isn't $90 either, it's $55


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It has more features than the Hero, Price gap isn't $90 either, it's $55


Origionally it showed the asus for 209 and the platinum for 300.

Edit: so now knowing that has changed. Msi will be my board lol. 55 is much easier to justify the features.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It has more features than the Hero, Price gap isn't $90 either, it's $55
> 
> 
> 
> Originally it showed the asus for 209 and the platinum for 300.
Click to expand...

the $209 pricing was calculated from an Australian listing, the $245 was from an US store, The Asus listing have been taken down now but AlphaC provided the prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=805920186&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=AMD+AM4+&search=Search
> *ASUS*
> B8J6250 PRIME X370-PRO AMD RYZEN AM4 DDR4 DP HDMI M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 AURA SYNC RGB $160.16
> B8J6249 ROGCROSSHAIRVIHERO AMD RYZEN AM4 DDR4 M.2 USB 3.1 ATX X370 AURA SYNC RGB LIGHTING $244.95
> 
> *MSI*
> B8R4401 B350M GAMING PRO B350 AMD AM4 DDR4 MATX PCIEX16X1 USB3.1 M.2 DVI-D VGA HDMI $79.79
> B8R4400 B350 TOMAHAWK B350 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX CFX 2PCIEX16 USB3.1 M.2 VGA DVI-D HDMI $109.50
> B8R4399 X370 GAMING PRO X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLI 2PCIEX16 2M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DVI-D $176.62
> B8R4398 X370 XPOWER GAMING X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLI 3PCIEX16 2M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DP $293.21


Tbh with those prices MSI wins against the Prime Pro as well, the Gaming Pro Carbon just offers more, I'm really hoping that Asus either drop the prices or really bring some good stuff to the next lot of boards.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It has more features than the Hero, Price gap isn't $90 either, it's $55


What features does the Titanium have over the Hero other than an extra M.2? I know it has less USB's and power phases. Not even sure it has WiFi/BT either.


----------



## motoray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What features does the Titanium have over the Hero other than an extra M.2? I know it has less USB's and power phases. Not even sure it has WiFi/BT either.


Iant the +4 part of the asus power phase for mem? So the msi would have more fore the cpu? Or am i just ******ed? I am more interested in the boards ability to oc than features. I can live with 1 m.2 .


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What features does the Titanium have over the Hero other than an extra M.2? I know it has less USB's and power phases. Not even sure it has WiFi/BT either.
> 
> 
> 
> Iant the +4 part of the asus power phase for mem? So the msi would have more fore the cpu? Or am i just ******ed? I am more interested in the boards ability to oc than features. I can live with 1 m.2 .
Click to expand...

More phases doesn't always mean better OC. Motherboards have been known to take a single phase and just run components in parallel on it so it looks like it has twice as many phases, or if they need that extra current output by putting two chips in parallel with each other (I know I'm over simpliflying it).

Also multiple M.2 is actually pretty damn awesome and I've been waiting for that to become more mainstream. Being able to put two M.2 drives in without PCIe add-on cards or extra SATA power and data cables is pretty damn handy, especially in smaller builds.


----------



## BobiBolivia

I just hope that somebody will do for RyZEN same thing MSI did on their A88X mATX motherboard for Kaveri APU:



That heatsink on both VRM groups might look like overkill, but it's doing its job perfectly, and I can't imagine anything else for X370 chipset.
mATX being able to run 8c/16t with 1x Vega GPU and additional PCI-e storage is workstation from heaven (for me).


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> open ie go google do some search. look at intel side mb and amd side mb hi-end ok. compare it. still if you dont have opinion , do facepalm your self


I have to agree with Sgt. Bilko. Stop whining.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Then hopefully motherboard manufactures will figure out a way to unlock cores in bios like they did with phenoms.


You know that isn't going to happen again.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Moar voltage fixes everything


and that boys and girls is called "_in the pursuit of performance_".


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and that boys and girls is called "in the pursuit of performance".





Spoiler: ?




















I am very much interested in the nitty-gritty of phase-design on these boards, though. Ryzen will undoubtedly be a large step forwards in efficiency for AMD, but Vishera has me thinking in terms of MOSFET quality and cooling out of habit.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You know that isn't going to happen again.


Maybe not in the same capacity, but if it's much more expensive for them to disable cores physically, or the 8 core chips aren't moving nearly as much as anticipated versus the 6 core chips, you never know what they'll do. After the 6950 i wouldn't have thought that would happen again, then came the 290, and the fury after that...

Since the ryzen chips are constructed with groups of 4 cores, the only chips that would have chance of unlocking would be the 6 core ones. Probably a low chance of this actually happening, but you never know, crazier things have happened.


----------



## LBear

I soo want the MSI Titanium just dont like the price tag of $299 so im considering the ASUS HERO. Is the Titanium the only board we know of thats claiming 4000mhz on memory O.C?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> I soo want the MSI Titanium just dont like the price tag of $299 so im considering the ASUS HERO. Is the Titanium the only board we know of thats claiming 4000mhz on memory O.C?


Pretty sure the Hero does 3600+.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much interested in the nitty-gritty of phase-design on these boards, though. Ryzen will undoubtedly be a large step forwards in efficiency for AMD, but Vishera has me thinking in terms of MOSFET quality and cooling out of habit.


mind you i am talking out my arse here but lets look at FX series that's what? ~5 years old? vrms were pretty lacking compared to now. i don't think the likes of asus, gigabyte or MSI (to name the big 3) could justify upgrading the power delivery components and still put out the same board.

in the meantime intel put out what? 5 different chipsets? so mobo manufactures were justified improving those vrms. iirc when sandy first came out there still were a lot of analogue vrms now everyone is digital.

so hopefully what advances intel vrms received will now be to the benefit of amd.


----------



## finalheaven

As DADDYDC650 stated, what is the difference between the Asus Hero and MSI Titanium other than the extra M.2 slot? That and the looks of course.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> mind you i am talking out my arse here but lets look at FX series that's what? ~5 years old? vrms were pretty lacking compared to now. i don't think the likes of asus, gigabyte or MSI (to name the big 3) could justify upgrading the power delivery components and still put out the same board.
> 
> in the meantime intel put out what? 5 different chipsets? so mobo manufactures were justified improving those vrms. iirc when sandy first came out there still were a lot of analogue vrms now everyone is digital.
> 
> so hopefully what advances intel vrms received will now be to the benefit of amd.


No, you're absolutely right. FM2+ received a lot of those benefits after vendors had effectively given up on AM3+, so I'm confident that AM4 will be a much better situation. Still, I'll be happy for specifics and confirmation. It's not slowing my roll, in any event. I've already parted out the X79 build and my build fund is sat in the bank waiting for launch.


----------



## denman

Has there been any word on a dual socket AM4?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Has there been any word on a dual socket AM4?


No


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Has there been any word on a dual socket AM4?


You wish lol. Do you want to bankrupt Intel.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You wish lol. Do you want to bankrupt Intel.


Actually, all these leaks are getting me pretty psyched to see the impact that zen will have on the server/workstation market


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Has there been any word on a dual socket AM4?


not yet at least, but theres announcements of dual-socket boards that would use 32core Zen chips.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-naples-32-core-zen-processors-photos.html
Quote:


> The images below show a compact server configuration with active cooling AND two Zen CPUs, each with 32 cores. So yes you are looking at a 64 cores and 128 threads configuration there. Also it should be noted that the photos reveal two Radeon Pro GPUs. You can immediately recognize the large Naples-chip configured and setup as LGA-configuration (not PGA which we have seen from the previous gen AMD server processors. The CPU has a large Naples-L3-cache, which is 512 MB.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> I soo want the MSI Titanium just dont like the price tag of $299 so im considering the ASUS HERO. Is the Titanium the only board we know of thats claiming 4000mhz on memory O.C?


One of the gigabyte boards is going to support 3600 straight out of the box, Asus Crossfire 3200+. The article on the crosshair supported up around the 3800 range over clocked if I remember right.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> not yet at least, but theres announcements of dual-socket boards that would use 32core Zen chips.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-naples-32-core-zen-processors-photos.html


I'm really interested in that 65W 8c/16t in a dual socket for my home server.









Hopefully someone makes one eventually.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> I'm really interested in that 65W 8c/16t in a dual socket for my home server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone makes one eventually.


i'm not quite sure about dual-sockets, but on that regard how would it be different from a 16C/32T processor with quad-channel ram?
if the cost of 16C/32T is not much more than buying two 8C/16T then i don't see any issues with regards to this, plus it simplifies the choice of case and cooling solutions.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It has more features than the Hero, Price gap isn't $90 either, it's $55
> 
> 
> 
> What features does the Titanium have over the Hero other than an extra M.2? I know it has less USB's and power phases. Not even sure it has WiFi/BT either.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> As DADDYDC650 stated, what is the difference between the Asus Hero and MSI Titanium other than the extra M.2 slot? That and the looks of course.


and extra M.2 (as you both stated), 2 x USB 3.0 headers vs 1 for the Hero (which matter to me) and the Titanium has DP and HDMI ports, for what I'm planning I see the value in the Titanium over the Hero since I want to get a better board later on and drop a Raven Ridge chip into the Titanium.

Looks are subjective, everyone has their own preference, I know that the memory I'll be using will look alot better in the Titanium than the Hero (since I bought them for my Z170 Xpower).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and extra M.2 (as you both stated), 2 x USB 3.0 headers vs 1 for the Hero (which matter to me) and the Titanium has DP and HDMI ports, for what I'm planning I see the value in the Titanium over the Hero since I want to get a better board later on and drop a Raven Ridge chip into the Titanium.
> 
> Looks are subjective, everyone has their own preference, I know that the memory I'll be using will look alot better in the Titanium than the Hero (since I bought them for my Z170 Xpower).


Why would you need a better board later on?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and extra M.2 (as you both stated), 2 x USB 3.0 headers vs 1 for the Hero (which matter to me) and the Titanium has DP and HDMI ports, for what I'm planning I see the value in the Titanium over the Hero since I want to get a better board later on and drop a Raven Ridge chip into the Titanium.
> 
> Looks are subjective, everyone has their own preference, I know that the memory I'll be using will look alot better in the Titanium than the Hero (since I bought them for my Z170 Xpower).
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need a better board later on?
Click to expand...

More than 3 GPUs


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than 3 GPUs


Ah, I see. I don't even bother with SLI/Xfire. Crap support these days sadly.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than 3 GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. I don't even bother with SLI/Xfire. Crap support these days sadly.
Click to expand...

It'd only be for benching purposes, Crossfire is very hit and miss, SLI is worse from what I hear which is sad, Used to love mutli GPU gaming


----------



## ryan92084

Asus boards up on Amazon US but no pricing (only first two links are currently active)
Crosshair VI https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W2L6GBX?ref=emc_b_5_t
Prime x370 pro https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WD4N297?ref=emc_b_5_t
Prime B350 Plus [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X416NJ1?ref=emc_b_5_t
Prime B350m-A/CSM (matx) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WRWZNJC?ref=emc_b_5_t

Most interesting part is this chart IMO. Either that X370 Prime supported memory is in error or it is crippled for some reason


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Asus boards up on Amazon US but no pricing (only first two links are currently active)
> Crosshair VI https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W2L6GBX?ref=emc_b_5_t
> Prime x370 pro https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WD4N297?ref=emc_b_5_t
> Prime B350 Plus [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X416NJ1?ref=emc_b_5_t
> Prime B350m-A/CSM (matx) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WRWZNJC?ref=emc_b_5_t
> 
> Most interesting part is this chart IMO. Either that X370 Prime supported memory is in error or it is crippled for some reason


Thanks for that, will update the OP

EDIT: Only the Hero and Prime Pro pages are still live.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Uhh, still need to decide between the Hero, Titanium or Aurora. Asus with possibly easier and better overclocking and more USB's, Titanium with that extra M.2 but less USB's and higher price and Aurora 5 with lots of USB's, moar RGB but only 1 M.2 and possibly harder to OC with and lesser results.


----------



## Carniflex

For a start - this thread is a bt on the light side with mATX offerings. Hopefully this situation improves closer to the launch. And ... some of the boards are bit on the pricey side I'd say? For 300$ I would expect a bit more from a motherboard than I'm seeing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey.....

Check it out: http://computers.scorptec.com.au/ppc/Ryzen


----------



## Sgt Bilko

82+ Motherboards available at launch for AM4......we've barely scratched the surface here O.O


----------



## ryan92084

AMD stating 80+ motherboards available on release so it looks like you'll have to do a lot of OP updating : P

Edit: 1 second off


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> AMD stating 80+ motherboards available on release so it looks like you'll have to do a lot of OP updating : P


I beat you by 1 second!


----------



## looniam

imma gonna leave this HERE:

EK releases monoblock for ASUS ROG Maximus IX Hero (Ryzen) motherboard


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imma gonna leave this HERE:
> 
> EK releases monoblock for ASUS ROG Maximus IX Hero (Ryzen) motherboard


That's for the Maximus though, Ryzen is only mentioned in the title :/

Guru3D done goofed


----------



## looniam

oh my! i ought to have looked.









serves me right, scanning here, twitter and what not; amazon going preorder w/ryzen and geforce just went with a teaser on the 1080TI announcement.

getting all









sorry sarge.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh my! i ought to have looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serves me right, scanning here, twitter and what not; amazon going preorder w/ryzen and geforce just went with a teaser on the 1080TI announcement.
> 
> getting all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sarge.


It's all good man, Asus just updated their site with the new boards but they are pulling them down again now









Links for the boards are in the Google Doc in the OP


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 82+ Motherboards available at launch for AM4......we've barely scratched the surface here O.O


Wow, 80 plus mobos. Watching this got me really pumped up!


----------



## looniam

btw sarge, you get a +rep for helping everyone out like you are to save them time.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw sarge, you get a +rep for helping everyone out like you are to save them time.


Same!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw sarge, you get a +rep for helping everyone out like you are to save them time.


Help is coming from all around, I'm not the only one adding to the Doc


----------



## tacobob89

#TheHypeIsReal (sorry I had to do it)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Looks like ITX MBs are coming out later. Was really hopping for a Zen build before my Final Exams. Looks like it will probably be around same time as Vega launch.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Looks like ITX MBs are coming out later. Was really hopping for a Zen build before my Final Exams. Looks like it will probably be around same time as Vega launch.


82+ Boards at launch, dare say more than 2 will be ITX


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 82+ Boards at launch, dare say more than 2 will be ITX


links for Asus at newegg:

Hero $255: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-963-_-Product

Pro $160: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-964-_-Product


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> links for Asus at newegg:
> 
> Hero $255: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-963-_-Product
> 
> Pro $160: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-964-_-Product


DDR4 2660 :/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> links for Asus at newegg:
> 
> Hero $255: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-963-_-Product
> 
> Pro $160: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-964-_-Product
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 2660 :/
Click to expand...

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/

2666Mhz seems to be Ryzen officia supported speed, Hero supports up to 3200Mhz

Thanks @finalheaven will update OP and Doc with Pricing


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/
> 
> 2666Mhz seems to be Ryzen officia supported speed, Hero supports up to 3200Mhz
> 
> Thanks @finalheaven will update OP and Doc with Pricing


Was hoping for higher


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/
> 
> 2666Mhz seems to be Ryzen officia supported speed, Hero supports up to 3200Mhz
> 
> Thanks @finalheaven will update OP and Doc with Pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping for higher
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting to see what the Gaming Pro Carbon and Titanium have for memory support, if the Hero has 3200Mhz then I find it hard to believe the Titanium is 4000Mhz.

It's very odd that the X370 Prime Pro is 2666Mhz while the B350 Prime Plus and B350 Prime A is 3200Mhz


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what the Gaming Pro Carbon and Titanium have for memory support, if the Hero has 3200Mhz then I find it hard to believe the Titanium is 4000Mhz.
> 
> It's very odd that the X370 Prime Pro is 2666Mhz while the B350 Prime Plus and B350 Prime A is 3200Mhz


Your titanium at newegg for $300

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144016&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-144-016-_-Product


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what the Gaming Pro Carbon and Titanium have for memory support, if the Hero has 3200Mhz then I find it hard to believe the Titanium is 4000Mhz.
> 
> It's very odd that the X370 Prime Pro is 2666Mhz while the B350 Prime Plus and B350 Prime A is 3200Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Your titanium at newegg for $300
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144016&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-144-016-_-Product
Click to expand...

Already in the OP









Working on adding ASRock, MSI and GIgabyte atm


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Price wise should X370 be cheaper than Z270?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

OP has been updated with alot of links and prices, working on getting the official specs done


----------



## Agueybana_II

Release date shows all over the place for Newegg boards 3/2, 3/7 and 3/9. Also memory speeds...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Release date shows all over the place for Newegg boards 3/2, 3/7 and 3/9. Also memory speeds...


Memory speeds are all 2666Mhz because that's what Ryzen "officially" supports, most of the boards are supporting 3200Mhz

I'm waiting till I get the spec page for each atm, it's alot of information to sift through


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Memory speeds are all 2666Mhz because that's what Ryzen "officially" supports, most of the boards are supporting 3200Mhz
> 
> I'm waiting till I get the spec page for each atm, it's alot of information to sift through


Yeah. 2666MHz seem to be what Intel has 2400MHz for Skylake. It seem that it can do 3400MHz no problem. Apparently with same memory AMD seems to outperform even Skylake. That is huge for Zen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Memory speeds are all 2666Mhz because that's what Ryzen "officially" supports, most of the boards are supporting 3200Mhz
> 
> I'm waiting till I get the spec page for each atm, it's alot of information to sift through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. 2666MHz seem to be what Intel has 2400MHz for Skylake. It seem that it can do 3400MHz no problem. Apparently with same memory AMD seems to outperform even Skylake. That is huge for Zen.
Click to expand...

It does seems that way, I'd heard that Ryzen would be faster with the same memory but we'll have to wait and see









I've got most of the boards updated now with Newegg links and Spec pages where I can get them, Waiting for ASRock and MSI to update theirs but Gigabyte and Asus are there.


----------



## Sand3853

Gah! The impulsive side of me says to jump on the 1700x and board right now... but the more pragmatic is wondering if I would even notice a performance hit going with the regular 1700... or if I should just wait for the 1600x as planned.... plus that Asus prime board is looking absolutely tempting!


----------



## Dotachin

Is there any difference between Asrock Taichi and Fatal1ty besides the extra ethernet port? $40 for an ethernet port seems wrong, ram speed?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Gah! The impulsive side of me says to jump on the 1700x and board right now... but the more pragmatic is wondering if I would even notice a performance hit going with the regular 1700... or if I should just wait for the 1600x as planned.... plus that Asus prime board is looking absolutely tempting!


I'd hold off until we see overclock numbers. So far the 1800X doesn't look like it will be a good clocker, but chips with lesser cores could be different


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Is there any difference between Asrock Taichi and Fatal1ty besides the extra ethernet port? $40 for an ethernet port seems wrong, ram speed?


ASRock haven't updated their site with the new boards as yet so I don't know, I'm assuming it'll be 3200Mhz across the line though.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I'd hold off until we see overclock numbers. So far the 1800X doesn't look like it will be a good clocker, but chips with lesser cores could be different


Yeah, thats been my thought... but the impulse to pull the trigger is there. I have $600 for board and CPU and its starting to burn a hole in my pocket as I keep going without a PC


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I'd hold off until we see overclock numbers. So far the 1800X doesn't look like it will be a good clocker, but chips with lesser cores could be different
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats been my thought... but the impulse to pull the trigger is there. I have $600 for board and CPU and its starting to burn a hole in my pocket as I keep going without a PC
Click to expand...

28th is when NDA supposedly lifts but there are alot more Ryzen CPUs out in the wild now so I don't doubt performance numbers will be coming thick and fast


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 28th is when NDA supposedly lifts but there are alot more Ryzen CPUs out in the wild now so I don't doubt performance numbers will be coming thick and fast


Yeah. Its more of an embargo date and NDA.


----------



## finalheaven

Ended up preordering the Asus Crosshair Hero. Is it coincidence that the motherboards are also being released on March 2nd? Shouldn't or couldn't they be available earlier?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Ended up preordering the Asus Crosshair Hero. Is it coincidence that the motherboards are also being released on March 2nd? Shouldn't or couldn't they be available earlier?


People just love to buy ASUS and ROG is too good of a brand. I have been looking at ASRock and their prices are amazing.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People just love to buy ASUS and ROG is too good of a brand. I have been looking at ASRock and their prices are amazing.


Haha right. Asus ROG boards are my favourite, last one before current intel one was an AMD. I've tried mid/lower end gigabyte, asus and msi, some problems and low overclocks.


----------



## tacobob89

I like the monochromatic color scheme of the Crosshair the best. Probably will be the board I go with.


----------



## ajc9988

Why is no one considering the MSI X370 Xpower Titanium? I'm going with an industrial water chiller, so the extra power to the PCIe to guarantee power delivery on the ram and CPU make sense to me.

Proposed build:
1800X
MSI X370 Titanium
32GB Trident Z 4133 (4x8gb scavenged from my 6700K build, BTW, know anyone that needs a 6700K and M8E)
EVGA 980 Ti (moving the TT water 3.0 ultimate over to cool it, 6x Noctua iPPC 3000 fans)
EK monoblock (evidently because of using the same phases, someone said the z270 monoblock will work with it, waiting on EK response first)!
S&A CW-5200DH w/ 13L/m and a cooling range down to 5C

Selling off my Skylake build for it!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Why is no one considering the MSI X370 Xpower Titanium? I'm going with an industrial water chiller, so the extra power to the PCIe to guarantee power delivery on the ram and CPU make sense to me.
> 
> Proposed build:
> 1800X
> MSI X370 Titanium
> 32GB Trident Z 4133 (4x8gb scavenged from my 6700K build, BTW, know anyone that needs a 6700K and M8E)
> EVGA 980 Ti (moving the TT water 3.0 ultimate over to cool it, 6x Noctua iPPC 3000 fans)
> EK monoblock (evidently because of using the same phases, someone said the z270 monoblock will work with it, waiting on EK response first)!
> S&A CW-5200DH w/ 13L/m and a cooling range down to 5C
> 
> Selling off my Skylake build for it!


Waterchiller? Are they expensive?


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Why is no one considering the MSI X370 Xpower Titanium? I'm going with an industrial water chiller, so the extra power to the PCIe to guarantee power delivery on the ram and CPU make sense to me.
> 
> Proposed build:
> 1800X
> MSI X370 Titanium
> 32GB Trident Z 4133 (4x8gb scavenged from my 6700K build, BTW, know anyone that needs a 6700K and M8E)
> EVGA 980 Ti (moving the TT water 3.0 ultimate over to cool it, 6x Noctua iPPC 3000 fans)
> EK monoblock (evidently because of using the same phases, someone said the z270 monoblock will work with it, waiting on EK response first)!
> S&A CW-5200DH w/ 13L/m and a cooling range down to 5C
> 
> Selling off my Skylake build for it!


All good points, That is the other board I am considering. And the Msi may be the best choice, I just like the color scheme of the ROG a little better.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Waterchiller? Are they expensive?


not only that. They are loud and difficult to maintain, but overclocking Has no limits


----------



## wstanci3

Never owned a MSI board, feel ike going the X370 Titanium a go. Anyone have experience with MSI boards?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Waterchiller? Are they expensive?


On ebay, not really, but I got an industrial chiller. Noise is not a factor for me, cooling is.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USA-110V-60Hz-CW-5200DH-Water-Chiller-for-8KW-Spindle-CO2-Glass-Laser-Tube-/172395656230?hash=item282394f426:g:ymQAAOSw5cNYGc83


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> not only that. They are loud and difficult to maintain, but overclocking Has no limits


not only that, condensation is a problem. Wonder if the mobo is under mineral oil to raise humidity and thus decrease condensation though


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Waterchiller? Are they expensive?


The water temp is adjustable on this one, both above and below a certain temp that you set. Check the description on ebay. You could set it to never go below the condensation point relative to your ambient temp and relative humidity if you don't want to worry about the condensation. Otherwise, you must prep your board/components.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> The water temp is adjustable on this one, both above and below a certain temp that you set. Check the description on ebay. You could set it to never go below the condensation point relative to your ambient temp and relative humidity if you don't want to worry about the condensation. Otherwise, you must prep your board/components.


How fast does it react to the heat? I mean your cpu can go from 5% to 100% in a second, does the chiller manage to cope with that and keep the desired temp at all times?

edit: genuinely curious, I wish I had the money to try

edit 2: I guess you could solve this by having a full water tank as a reservoir, heating up all that water would take longer.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> How fast does it react to the heat? I mean your cpu can go from 5% to 100% in a second, does the chiller manage to cope with that and keep the desired temp at all times?
> 
> edit: genuinely curious, I wish I had the money to try


It's made for industrial lasers, so yes!

Here is the website. Take the info for the DG for the BTU/HP, the rest match the H variants (I bought the CW-5200DH).
http://www.teyuchiller.com/Products/ChillerCW52001400Wco.html


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> It's made for industrial lasers, so yes!
> 
> Here is the website. Take the info for the DG for the BTU/HP, the rest match the H variants (I bought the CW-5200DH).
> http://www.teyuchiller.com/Products/ChillerCW52001400Wco.html


Very nice toys you have then









Do you run it 24/7? How low do you set it to? under 0ºC







?

edit: I apologise for going offtopic I will refrain my self from now on


----------



## ajc9988

Just bought it yesterday for the new build, so I'll let you know later next month! It only does 5C on the low end, but I'll figure how to remove the limiter later! If nothing else, I'll pay my uncle to build a SS for me eventually (or contract the work to someone still building them custom). But, first is building my Ryzen rig and racking up the points at HWBot.org (same handle there).


----------



## Ironcobra

Pretty excited, just ordered
1800x
Asus ROG
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series

Taking a chance, I can definitely return with amazon so i dont feel that bad. Been itching to upgrade from my 2500k for years. Hopefully I made the right choice.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Pretty excited, just ordered
> 1800x
> Asus ROG
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series
> 
> Taking a chance, I can definitely return with amazon so i dont feel that bad. Been itching to upgrade from my 2500k for years. Hopefully I made the right choice.


In fairness I think you are safe enough


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Pretty excited, just ordered
> 1800x
> Asus ROG
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series
> 
> Taking a chance, I can definitely return with amazon so i dont feel that bad. Been itching to upgrade from my 2500k for years. Hopefully I made the right choice.


What ram speed. I've got 4x8gb 4133 Trident Z (the ones before the RGB: 19-21-21-41)


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Have we seen any X370 MATX boards yet? really wanna jump on this today but without a solid board... yeah.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Have we seen any X370 MATX boards yet? really wanna jump on this today but without a solid board... yeah.


No X370 boards are mATX. Sorry. X300 are mainly mITX. I forgot the designation for the mid-boards that support overclocking (B something, please verify before purchase)...


----------



## Bluemustang

Nice a lot of the asrock boards are white/black themed which is exactly what i need.

A lot of people seem to dis asrock and hail asus (sounds like the thing to do) but asrock stepped up their game since z97. I went with the asrock extreme4 for my 4790k build because the power delivery was rock solid and higher priced boards really only gave you fluff 'gaming' extras. In fact i've only ever bought mid grade boards (usually $120ish to $150ish) because those seemed to be the best bang for the buck. Pretty much as good overclocking as you'll reasonably need without the extra fluff.

Hopefully asrock has kept up their game on AM4 because that color scheme is exactly what i'm looking for and i'm not dropping $250 on an AMD board.

One of amd's previous benefits over intels was system price not only processor (ie motherboards) and a lot of these mobo prices feel very intel (250-300$ plus).


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Have we seen any X370 MATX boards yet? really wanna jump on this today but without a solid board... yeah.


http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-ryzen-cpus-unlocked-overclocking/
So, B350 mATX boards seem to be unlocked. Start your search there!
https://www.pcper.com/news/Motherboards/Mid-Range-Gigabyte-Socket-AM4-B350-Chipset-Micro-ATX-Motherboard-Pictured


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Pretty excited, just ordered
> 1800x
> Asus ROG
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series
> 
> Taking a chance, I can definitely return with amazon so i dont feel that bad. Been itching to upgrade from my 2500k for years. Hopefully I made the right choice.


I am in the exact same shoes as you are in. Upgrading from my 2500k, pre-ordered 1800x and Asus ROG. Didn't order the ram yet since 3200 seems like the max, so thinking about going C14. Although C15 is a lot cheaper.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I am in the exact same shoes as you are in. Upgrading from my 2500k, pre-ordered 1800x and Asus ROG. Didn't order the ram yet since 3200 seems like the max, so thinking about going C14. Although C15 is a lot cheaper.


So, my M8E doesn't support over 3866+ officially. My Trident Z were able to do [email protected] 20-20-40-310 [email protected] or [email protected] 17-17-36-280 [email protected] So, if you are willing to tune your ram, you can get above the rated amount. Just hoping for something higher than 3600 at low CL with my sticks...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Why is no one considering the MSI X370 Xpower Titanium? I'm going with an industrial water chiller, so the extra power to the PCIe to guarantee power delivery on the ram and CPU make sense to me.
> 
> Proposed build:
> 1800X
> MSI X370 Titanium
> 32GB Trident Z 4133 (4x8gb scavenged from my 6700K build, BTW, know anyone that needs a 6700K and M8E)
> EVGA 980 Ti (moving the TT water 3.0 ultimate over to cool it, 6x Noctua iPPC 3000 fans)
> EK monoblock (evidently because of using the same phases, someone said the z270 monoblock will work with it, waiting on EK response first)!
> S&A CW-5200DH w/ 13L/m and a cooling range down to 5C
> 
> Selling off my Skylake build for it!


Doesn't the Asus have 12 power phases vs MSI's 10? What am I missing?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Doesn't the Asus have 12 power phases vs MSI's 10? What am I missing?


Not all phases are created equal. So, the 10 phases may be just fine for the power delivery. The other part of the equation is power supply to the motherboard. Both boards have 24-pin ATX, 8-pin EPS, and 4-pin ATX. The MSI has an additional 6-pin for the PCIe. This is important if you plan on heavy overclocking of an SLI/Crossfire setup. Both are great boards, I'm sure. I currently have an M8E. But, it will come down to my future plans on videocards, reviews on the boards, and memory overclocking, which Asrock and MSI have done quite well with the Z170/Z270 boards. Considering Asus blew off the Crosshair line, only having the Hero, there is an attitude there that I wonder if it crossed into the design. Once again, I'm sure it is a great board, but the Xpower Titanium has given me pause. So, I'll know better when I get official word on certain waterblocks and ram support...

Edit: Also, if you want more phases, the Asrock Taichi and Biostar top boards both have 16 phases and the MSI lists support for 3600MHz ram.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Not all phases are created equal. So, the 10 phases may be just fine for the power delivery. The other part of the equation is power supply to the motherboard. Both boards have 24-pin ATX, 8-pin EPS, and 4-pin ATX. The MSI has an additional 6-pin for the PCIe. This is important if you plan on heavy overclocking of an SLI/Crossfire setup. Both are great boards, I'm sure. I currently have an M8E. But, it will come down to my future plans on videocards, reviews on the boards, and memory overclocking, which Asrock and MSI have done quite well with the Z170/Z270 boards. Considering Asus blew off the Crosshair line, only having the Hero, there is an attitude there that I wonder if it crossed into the design. Once again, I'm sure it is a great board, but the Xpower Titanium has given me pause. So, I'll know better when I get official word on certain waterblocks and ram support...
> 
> Edit: Also, if you want more phases, the Asrock Taichi and Biostar top boards both have 16 phases and the MSI lists support for 3600MHz ram.


Gotcha. I really don't like the way the Asrock and Biostar boards look. Pre-ordered the Titanium and Hero. Yet to decide on one....


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Doesn't the Asus have 12 power phases vs MSI's 10? What am I missing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Gotcha. I really don't like the way the Asrock and Biostar boards look. Pre-ordered the Titanium and Hero. Yet to decide on one....


Nice! Pretty much, I wish Asrock did like they did for the OC Formula for Ryzen, maybe later. But MSI has solid products, as does Asus. I've gotten some great scores on my 6700K with them (you can see my 5.1 and 5.0 scores on HWBot under the same handle). I wrote to EK after hours asking about a monoblock (although in another thread here, I was told the VRM are solid with Ryzen because Stilt had a C6H board without any sink without a problem). Now, I may push voltage, and with two fewer phases, that may have more heat on them, but this is why I want to see the reviews....


----------



## Kriant

Ended up pre-ordering both Titanium and Crosshair Hero. I am still not sure what I want more.

On one side - more USB's in the back is rather important to me (because Oculus Rift and gamepad + daily tools = lots of USB ports required), and my front can't be fitted with a USB extension because of the radiator taking up all the space.

On the other side - U.2 and two M.2's which I might eventually use.

Phases-wise - idk what MSI and Asus have in under the hood quality-wise, so it's debatable which one is better.

The only outright thing that I don't like about Titanium is the video outputs - why would you put those in if you plan on spinning this board as your current top of the line is beyond me.


----------



## Hueristic

These prices are killer!

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&SrchInDesc=am4&Page=1&PageSize=36&order=BESTMATCH


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Ended up pre-ordering both Titanium and Crosshair Hero. I am still not sure what I want more.
> 
> On one side - more USB's in the back is rather important to me (because Oculus Rift and gamepad + daily tools = lots of USB ports required), and my front can't be fitted with a USB extension because of the radiator taking up all the space.
> 
> On the other side - U.2 and two M.2's which I might eventually use.
> 
> Phases-wise - idk what MSI and Asus have in under the hood quality-wise, so it's debatable which one is better.
> 
> The only outright thing that I don't like about Titanium is the video outputs - why would you put those in if you plan on spinning this board as your current top of the line is beyond me.


The video is because of the APU later. So, with the APU, to get more people to buy, they put it in. Only reason I would look at the APU is if you could use the HBM as a fourth level cache, especially if they did a six or eight core....


----------



## BulletSponge

If I am never going to run more than one GPU along with my current soundcard and just want to pop in some decent DDR4 (@3200) is there any real reason I should go X370 over B350?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> If I am never going to run more than one GPU along with my current soundcard and just want to pop in some decent DDR4 (@3200) is there any real reason I should go X370 over B350?


If on air or AIO, probably not. You might get a little benefit in smoother power delivery, but it sounds like you just want a decent build. That being the case, I really don't see the reason as it would likely be more than you need. You might consider the mITX X300s as well, that being the case, or just get the mATX with the B350 and do a nice little setup. Maybe even throw it in an HTPC case (just giving ideas, not trying to belittle your goals).


----------



## Agueybana_II

I'm thinking one of these two unless there is an ITX

GIGABYTE GA-AX370-GAMING 5 ATX Motherboards - AMD @ 195 Dual Lan

MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON ATX Motherboards - AMD @ 180 Dual M2 Dual PCI X 3.0 @16x


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> I'm thinking one of these two unless there is an ITX
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-AX370-GAMING 5 ATX Motherboards - AMD @ 195 Dual Lan
> 
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON ATX Motherboards - AMD @ 180 Dual M2 Dual PCI X 3.0 @16x


Look at the X300 for mITX. I forgot where the ITX are categorized...

Both of the boards you listed are fairly solid, just not on my list (and I don't remember the specs off the top of my head).


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> If I am never going to run more than one GPU along with my current soundcard and just want to pop in some decent DDR4 (@3200) is there any real reason I should go X370 over B350?


Doesn't look like it, but some of the x370 are so close in price. Comes down to the power delivery for you and me. I've never been a proponent of multi gpu unless it's for dissimilar tasks.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> If I am never going to run more than one GPU along with my current soundcard and just want to pop in some decent DDR4 (@3200) is there any real reason I should go X370 over B350?


Probably not unless you want to overclock a lot. X370 generally have better power delivery/phases for overclocking.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Doesn't look like it, but some of the x370 are so close in price. Comes down to the power delivery for you and me. I've never been a proponent of multi gpu unless it's for dissimilar tasks.


After 670sli and 280X Crossfire I swore off multi GPU setups for eternity. I'll be more than happy with a 1600X at 4.2 if it can be achieved with something Noctua flavored. B350 it is then.


----------



## finalheaven

So it looks like Asus Crosshair Hero's QVL list should be posted in one of these two links, if ever... waiting to purchase ram still...

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_QVL/

https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_QVL/


----------



## Ultracarpet

So in terms of matx is the asrock b350 pro looking like the best option? I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on a preorder to pair with my 1700.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> So in terms of matx is the asrock b350 pro looking like the best option? I am pretty close to pulling the trigger on a preorder to pair with my 1700.


There must be better mATX boards. If not atm, then a bit later


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Updated OP with MSIs Spec Pages.

All MSI B350 and X370 boards so far support 3200Mhz max, that looks like our wall.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How convenient my trident kit is exactly 3200 time to tighten the timings!
Also it looks like this time I will go with Asrock or MSI other than asus that I've had for years now.
Asrock seems to have 2x m. 2 on all their atx x370 boards, Msi aswell dont understand the issue with asus only having 1.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

well, only 1 of the two m.2 uses PCI-E connection I'm pretty sure...

now, a mATX X370 board might use PCI-E on both


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How dors that make sense?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How convenient my trident kit is exactly 3200 time to tighten the timings!
> Also it looks like this time I will go with Asrock or MSI other than asus that I've had for years now.
> Asrock seems to have 2x m. 2 on all their atx x370 boards, Msi aswell dont understand the issue with asus only having 1.


ASUS also lacks PS/2 on their mobos, they don't care about model m owners clearly


----------



## arrow0309

Not bad this B350 Mortar (for one who can only install a micro-atx board):

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-MORTAR.html#productFeature-section

Do you guys think its vrm will be enough to overclock an 1800X under water?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Not bad this B350 Mortar (for one who can only install a micro-atx board):
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-MORTAR.html#productFeature-section
> 
> Do you guys think its vrm will be enough to overclock an 1800X under water?


Really hard to say, might be worth waiting for a couple of reviews for it beforehand just in case.


----------



## Streetdragon

@OP 1800X link to newsegg is the same as the 1700X

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113430&cm_re=ryzen-_-19-113-430-_-Product


----------



## aDyerSituation

3200? That's terrible


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> 3200? That's terrible


Is it?


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Is it?


guess we will see what the actual limits are soon enough. I guess it's not too bad when I think about it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Is it?
> 
> 
> 
> guess we will see what the actual limits are soon enough. I guess it's not too bad when I think about it
Click to expand...

Just gonna point out that my Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon "only" supports up to 3800Mhz

anything over 3600Mhz is quite kit and miss, we also don't know what the IMC is like on Ryzen, it might be more efficient than what's on Kaby.

We shall see what the mem speeds are like soon enough


----------



## SuperZan

3200 is demonstrably fine unless you're really, really into Fallout 4. Forever.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> @OP 1800X link to newsegg is the same as the 1700X
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113430&cm_re=ryzen-_-19-113-430-_-Product


Updated OP, thanks for that









If anyone finds the amazon link for the 1800x that'd be awesome, not showing up in my searches for some reason :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 3200 is demonstrably fine unless you're really, really into Fallout 4. Forever.


I am curious about how memory speeds affect gaming with Ryzen, we know with Haswell, DC, Skylake and Kaby that it doesn't mean much but for Sandy Bridge, higher speed mem really helped out.

I found fairly early on that on Vishera that anything over 1866Mhz was somewhat pointless even though I could run it at 2400-2500Mhz.

all these questions and more will be answered in the coming weeks


----------



## RnRollie

The Amazon.com link came & disappeared for some reason... but i DO have a Amazon.FR link
https://www.amazon.fr/AMD-Ryzen-1800X-Processeur-Socket/dp/B06W9JXK4G


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> The Amazon.com link came & disappeared for some reason... but i DO have a Amazon.FR link
> https://www.amazon.fr/AMD-Ryzen-1800X-Processeur-Socket/dp/B06W9JXK4G


Pretty sure they sold out of them, I found the link earlier but it disappeared again.

Sorry mate, It kinda has to be a US one (I don't want the muricans angry at me)


----------



## aDyerSituation

Honestly I think I need to take a step back and actually wait for reviews and such. I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 3200 is demonstrably fine unless you're really, really into Fallout 4. Forever.


The problem is people on OCN looking at Ryzen are not after "demonstrably fine". If 3200 MHz is some sort of limit around which motherboards and/or the IMC may falter, i'd be worried.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The problem is people on OCN looking at Ryzen are not after "demonstrably fine". If 3200 MHz is some sort of limit around which motherboards and/or the IMC may falter, i'd be worried.


As I said, the IMC is better than that. Look at the top Biostar board with 3600 on their list. With that said, we need more reviews to get a better idea.


----------



## ryan92084

According to the MSI livestream Q&A last week there was also an embargo on max supported mem speeds. I don't know if it is still in effect to some degree.


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> What ram speed. I've got 4x8gb 4133 Trident Z (the ones before the RGB: 19-21-21-41)


F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The problem is people on OCN looking at Ryzen are not after "demonstrably fine". If 3200 MHz is some sort of limit around which motherboards and/or the IMC may falter, i'd be worried.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the IMC is better than that. Look at the top Biostar board with 3600 on their list. With that said, we need more reviews to get a better idea.
Click to expand...

Not that simple. These boards are supposed to be future-proof, as per AMD. My board officially supports 4133 MHz DDR4. Guess what? My 6700K can't handle more than 3766 MHz. Other units might.

Like you said, reviews will paint a clearer picture.


----------



## DVLux

So the extra PCI-E Gen 2 slots are all shared? So much for PCI-E SSD Add-in cards...X_X


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If anyone finds the amazon link for the 1800x that'd be awesome, not showing up in my searches for some reason :/


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06W9JXK4G


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If anyone finds the amazon link for the 1800x that'd be awesome, not showing up in my searches for some reason :/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06W9JXK4G
Click to expand...

Thank you! +Rep


----------



## ryan92084

I doubt there is a ton of new info but the asrock boards are on their site now.

Microsite http://www.asrock.com/microsite/AMDAM4/
Fatal1ty x370 pro http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/
Taichi http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/
Fatal1ty x370 k4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/
x370 Killer http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/
Fatal1ty ab350 k4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20AB350%20Gaming%20K4
AB350 pro4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> I doubt there is a ton of new info but the asrock boards are on their site now.
> 
> Microsite http://www.asrock.com/microsite/AMDAM4/
> Fatal1ty x370 pro http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/
> Taichi http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/
> Fatal1ty x370 k4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/
> x370 Killer http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Killer%20SLIac/
> Fatal1ty ab350 k4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20AB350%20Gaming%20K4
> AB350 pro4 http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/


Fatality x370 has comes with 5Gb/s LAN which is a nice addition.


----------



## tacobob89

Fatality X370 specs look pretty good. Too bad my build is a white black and blue.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Fatality X370 specs look pretty good. Too bad my build is a white black and blue.


Taichi then


----------



## tacobob89

That may be a viable solution. Im gonna wait for some reviews etc to come out before pulling the trigger on a board. Right now Im going back and forth with EVGA and Cablemod about a discrepancy with a cable I received. Hopefully its straightened out before Am4 hits.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

For the past 5 years I have only used ASUS boards, what do you guys think of Asrock?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Taichi then


What's the difference between the ASROCK X370 FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL GAMING and the ASROCK X370 TAICH other than a $50 price difference?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Taichi then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the ASROCK X370 FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL GAMING and the ASROCK X370 TAICH other than a $50 price difference?
Click to expand...

Onboard sound and Ethernet Chip.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Onboard sound and Ethernet Chip.


Sucks that the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro is red and black. Wish it was neutral. In regards to the Asrock Taich, can you change the blue led around the south bridge?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

CPUs are prices $ per $ same in Canada. MB in the other hard are marked up a bit. Taichi is $330 CAD which puts it same price as x99 taichi. That is not acceptable. x99 also had 45 MIR.

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Productcompare.aspx?CompareItemList=-1%7C13-157-757%5E13-157-757%2C13-157-719%5E13-157-719

NO just NO. That is terrible value proposition.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Onboard sound and Ethernet Chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro is red and black. Wish it was neutral. In regards to the Asrock Taich, can you change the blue led around the south bridge?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's RGB.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sucks that the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro is red and black. Wish it was neutral. In regards to the Asrock Taich, can you change the blue led around the south bridge?


I think the better question is can you turn off the LEDs completely? Hate this RGB craze.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sucks that the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro is red and black. Wish it was neutral. In regards to the Asrock Taich, can you change the blue led around the south bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the better question is can you turn off the LEDs completely? Hate this RGB craze.
Click to expand...

Haven't seen one yet where you can't.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think the better question is can you turn off the LEDs completely? Hate this RGB craze.


Pretty sure you can.

After looking at MB prices ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI are very close to USD prices. ASRock has gone mad.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it's RGB.


Might need to consider the Taich then. I currently have the Asus Hero and MSI Titanium on order.


----------



## aDyerSituation

If I do go with Ryzen it will be hard to justify spending the $300 on the titanium, as much as it would match my build. The Taichi is looking like a better value to me


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> If I do go with Ryzen it will be hard to justify spending the $300 on the titanium, as much as it would match my build. The Taichi is looking like a better value to me


True. Titanium is kind of a waste of money unless you like it's looks and need extra pci-e power when running SLI/Xfire.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> If I do go with Ryzen it will be hard to justify spending the $300 on the titanium, as much as it would match my build. The Taichi is looking like a better value to me


Yeah in US the price difference is just too large. Probably best to wait and see if MBs make a difference in overclocking. Here in Canada for some reason they are the same price lol.


----------



## arrow0309

Are we gettin any chance to see any better X370 class micro-atx boards?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Are we gettin any chance to see any better X370 class micro-atx boards?


Nope. No mATX or ITX on high end.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Are we gettin any chance to see any better X370 class micro-atx boards?


Rumor has it there's around 40 boards at release, I'm hoping after 2/28 there may be someone beside biostar with a x370 matx


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Are we gettin any chance to see any better X370 class micro-atx boards?
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it there's around 40 *80* boards at release, I'm hoping after 2/28 there may be someone beside biostar with a x370 matx
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## amlett

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M%20Pro4/index.asp#Specification

Interesting info about Apus in the specs. 2gb max shared ram...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Are we gettin any chance to see any better X370 class micro-atx boards?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No mATX or ITX on high end.
Click to expand...

Not a certainty unless you know what boards are being released?


----------



## Newwt

We only know of 1 at this point, Biostar x370 GT3, but that depends what you consider high end, the chipset or manufacture


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not a certainty unless you know what boards are being released?


There was some tables from a presentation that AMD gave just recently, and under x370 only ATX was listed. High end matx and mitx are going to be under the x300 chipset that has no info associated to it beyond being announced. I read that it won't come until 2h 2017 but that might be bs.

Edit, i just looked for the slide, i can't find the one i looked at, probably wasnt AMD's so nvm.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Asrock boards still not on Amazon?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock boards still not on Amazon?


Only MSI and Asus from what I've seen


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> There was some tables from a presentation that AMD gave just recently, and under x370 only ATX was listed. High end matx and mitx are going to be under the x300 chipset that has no info associated to it beyond being announced. I read that it won't come until 2h 2017 but that might be bs.


There most definitely will be X370 mATX boards, Biostar already announced one.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There most definitely will be X370 mATX boards, Biostar already announced one.


Yea just remembered that biostar one and went to try and find what i was looking at... couldn't find it. My brain is fried from all the leaks and info slamming into this news section lol


----------



## R432

Asrock Taichi and Gaming only supports 2667mhz max speed memory? I was planning to buy one but thats quite no go if others offer up to 3200mhz?


----------



## DADDYDC650

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/

"We just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two."


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yea just remembered that biostar one and went to try and find what i was looking at... couldn't find it. My brain is fried from all the leaks and info slamming into this news section lol


It's their x370 gt3 although all their promo pictures are of photoshopped b350 gt3. They also have the mitx x370 gtn


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/
> 
> "We just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two."


Interesting, curious if they tested the Titanium or Gaming Pro Carbon as they have good quality vrms but it looks like the Hero is going to be in almost every Ryzen build on here


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting, curious if they tested the Titanium or Gaming Pro Carbon as they have good quality vrms but it looks like the Hero is going to be in almost every Ryzen build on here


I was wondering the same thing about the MSI boards... as it stands, for my budget, I can get the ASUS/1700 (which I have on Amazon preorder) or could go and order the MSI Carbon/1700x. If the board is the limiting factor, than it seems the Hero/Taichi is the way to go right now.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/
> 
> "We just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two."


Glad I pre-ordered the Hero. I'm hoping the 1800x can go even farther though. Perhaps 1700x does 4.1-4.3 and 1800x does 4.3-4.5.









Also if all 1700's behave like this, it seems very telling since the 1700 reaches 3.7 on turbo. Feels like AMD did their work on binning the 1700 at least.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Thanks to @Arizonian for moving this thread over to the AMD Motherboard section!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting, curious if they tested the Titanium or Gaming Pro Carbon as they have good quality vrms but it looks like the Hero is going to be in almost every Ryzen build on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the MSI boards... as it stands, for my budget, I can get the ASUS/1700 (which I have on Amazon preorder) or could go and order the MSI Carbon/1700x. If the board is the limiting factor, than it seems the Hero/Taichi is the way to go right now.
Click to expand...

NDA lifts before the release date so there will be time to change orders etc if needed, I'd think the Titanium would be fine tbh.


----------



## Arizonian

/thread moved to AMD morherboards , no longer rumor.

This is good stuff from AMD, good times.









Currently my 4790 is doing fine or I would be trying Ryzen.


----------



## kank

i wondering asus crosshair vi hero board have 12 pin cpu atx but my power supply only have 8 pin
can i use the board with 8 pin ?
Sorry for my english


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> True. Titanium is kind of a waste of money unless you like it's looks and need extra pci-e power when running SLI/Xfire.


When would you actually need more power though? Is there any card that when overclocked actually uses more than 300-375 watts per card? (75w pcie slot + 225-300w from 8+6 or 8+8 pcie cables).


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kank*
> 
> i wondering asus crosshair vi hero board have 12 pin cpu atx but my power supply only have 8 pin
> can i use the board with 8 pin ?
> Sorry for my english


Yes you can good sir. The 4 pin is just extra juice which you won't need to populate unless you plan on doing some overclocking.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kank*
> 
> i wondering asus crosshair vi hero board have 12 pin cpu atx but my power supply only have 8 pin
> can i use the board with 8 pin ?
> Sorry for my english


So, it has 24-pin ATX, 8-pin EPS, and a 4-pin ATX. So, you use an 8-pin in that socket, then take one of the 4+4 connectors and only plug one of those in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> When would you actually need more power though? Is there any card that when overclocked actually uses more than 300-375 watts per card? (75w pcie slot + 225-300w from 8+6 or 8+8 pcie cables).


Simply, YES! Yes there is! ;-) Take the 980 Ti's that have 350W ratings. Then you have the upcoming 2 chip Vegas (like the 295X2).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dumb question, think we'll see more boards before launch or will the rest of them be on launch day?


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/
> 
> "We just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two."


Im assuming the only tested ASUS boards, they are not speaking on other brands?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Im assuming the only tested ASUS boards, they are not speaking on other brands?


I'm a bit curious as to what he meant by lower-end boards as well. He doesn't really specify further into the thread, so it's hard to make a real judgement call there.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> When would you actually need more power though? Is there any card that when overclocked actually uses more than 300-375 watts per card? (75w pcie slot + 225-300w from 8+6 or 8+8 pcie cables).


Hawaii pretty much pulls 400W when heavily OC'ed.

this one is R9-390X at factory clocks, the average is about 368W at torture load.



and the average is about 293W at gaming load.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/
> 
> "We just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two."


Doesn't sound to be very much overclocking headroom out of these chips. Hopefully after release we see better results. Also sounds like those VRMs are getting hot very easily. This might be a case where VRM waterblocks might be highly beneficial for overclocking as well as board longevity.

Personally I'm waiting until after release until all these questions are answered. Hopefully i don't pay for that decision with price gouging and/or stock issues


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Doesn't sound to be very much overclocking headroom out of these chips. Hopefully after release we see better results. Also sounds like those VRMs are getting hot very easily. This might be a case where VRM waterblocks might be highly beneficial for overclocking as well as board longevity.
> 
> Personally I'm waiting until after release until all these questions are answered. Hopefully i don't pay for that decision with price gouging and/or stock issues


This is why water chilling is essential. But, notice the average air/AIO OC of Intel BW-E with this based on an H100i 120X240 AIO. I use a TT Water 3.0 Ultimate with push/pull 6xNoctua iPPC 3000 fans, meaning getting to 4.3 should be easy, but I'm shooting for running 4.6+ all day... So, more info needed on what to cool and average OC. Also why Silicon Lottery will happen!


----------



## epic1337

now the question is, is 8C/16T @ 4.2Ghz worth spending more than getting a 6C/12T @ 4.5Ghz?
the general assumption here is the 8C/16T is heavily restricted by heat and power (current density).

if we look at most things, single-thread performance still matters more than raw core count.




so IPC aside, the extra Mhz would push higher frame-rates even on games like BF1.

take this for example, the higher clocked intel i7 chips can keep up with the i7-5960X @ 3Ghz.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> This is why water chilling is essential. But, notice the average air/AIO OC of Intel BW-E with this based on an H100i 120X240 AIO. I use a TT Water 3.0 Ultimate with push/pull 6xNoctua iPPC 3000 fans, meaning getting to 4.3 should be easy, but I'm shooting for running 4.6+ all day... So, more info needed on what to cool and average OC. Also why Silicon Lottery will happen!


I have a custom loop with 8x120mm radiator space in push/pull so cooling is not a concern for me. However i won't push it ALL the way as my limit is voltage not heat. As with my 4790k i was running 4.8 but that needed 1.33v and i was more comfortable keeping that below 1.3 so im using 4.7.

But yeah im going as far as i can where voltage (and VRM stability) will safely allow.

Though i am very happy to hear these chips are soldered. I've been using intel chips for so long it'll be interesting to see a gradual rise in temperature (better heat transfer) than the instant rises we get on intel. Plus that should make better capability cooling solutions more effective.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People just love to buy ASUS and ROG is too good of a brand. I have been looking at ASRock and their prices are amazing.


Not just ROG, asus in general has been so much better than anyone else during AM3+ era , that I found it impossible to go anywhere else. Crosshair has a pedigree of excellence as well.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> now the question is, is 8C/16T @ 4.2Ghz worth spending more than getting a 6C/12T @ 4.5Ghz?
> the general assumption here is the 8C/16T is heavily restricted by heat and power (current density).
> 
> if we look at most things, single-thread performance still matters more than raw core count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so IPC aside, the extra Mhz would push higher frame-rates even on games like BF1.
> 
> take this for example, the higher clocked intel i7 chips can keep up with the i7-5960X @ 3Ghz.


Short answer: YES! Long answer, depends on uses....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I have a custom loop with 8x120mm radiator space in push/pull so cooling is not a concern for me. However i won't push it ALL the way as my limit is voltage not heat. As with my 4790k i was running 4.8 but that needed 1.33v and i was more comfortable keeping that below 1.3 so im using 4.7.
> 
> But yeah im going as far as i can where voltage (and VRM stability) will safely allow.
> 
> Though i am very happy to hear these chips are soldered. I've been using intel chips for so long it'll be interesting to see a gradual rise in temperature (better heat transfer) than the instant rises we get on intel. Plus that should make better capability cooling solutions more effective.


You'd love my 4790K in my laptop (http://hwbot.org/image/1521172.jpg)! (I've benched my laptop at 5.1GHz in -5C ambient!)


----------



## Dennybrig

Does anyone knows if there is any 4 way sli/xfire capable MOBO for Ryzen?


----------



## Ironsight

I think it would be helpful to list which mobos are using doublers and the true amount of phases, so someone doesn't just look for the highest number thinking it is better.


----------



## cssorkinman

I see ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero has two sets of holes through the motherboard near the cpu.... is it set up to handle AM3+ coolers because of that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Does anyone knows if there is any 4 way sli/xfire capable MOBO for Ryzen?


4 way SLI is dead, 4 way CFX only if MB has 4 PCIE lanes.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero has two sets of holes through the motherboard near the cpu.... is it set up to handle AM3+ coolers because of that?


that's what people are saying. most likely yes


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero has two sets of holes through the motherboard near the cpu.... is it set up to handle AM3+ coolers because of that?
> 
> 
> 
> that's what people are saying. most likely yes
Click to expand...

I would like to see that on more boards....lol . Hoping someone would find info from asus confirming this though.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I have a question about this board's LED functions. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144017 (Sorry about another LED post)
Since I've already pre ordered it, I thought of something not really that important but I'm still curious.
I have the HUE+ and I like my settings through CAM.
I want to control the motherboard's LED through the HUE+. I don't want to connect the jumper directly into the HUE+ because I think one is 5v and the other 12v.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144017

I know MSI was selling the intel equivalent packaged with the HUE+ early last years so I'm curious if the two can be connected. From what I"ve looked up, I don't really care for the LED software that comes with this board but I like the LED placements. I just want my new board to match my current lighting effects.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero has two sets of holes through the motherboard near the cpu.... is it set up to handle AM3+ coolers because of that?
> 
> 
> 
> that's what people are saying. most likely yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see that on more boards....lol . Hoping someone would find info from asus confirming this though.
Click to expand...

Yes, Hero does have AM3 + AM4 mounting holes, not sure about other boards as yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsight*
> 
> I think it would be helpful to list which mobos are using doublers and the true amount of phases, so someone doesn't just look for the highest number thinking it is better.


It would be, as soon as I know then I'll list them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I have a question about this board's LED functions. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144017 (Sorry about another LED post)
> Since I've already pre ordered it, I thought of something not really that important but I'm still curious.
> I have the HUE+ and I like my settings through CAM.
> I want to control the motherboard's LED through the HUE+. I don't want to connect the jumper directly into the HUE+ because I think one is 5v and the other 12v.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144017
> 
> I know MSI was selling the intel equivalent packaged with the HUE+ early last years so I'm curious if the two can be connected. From what I"ve looked up, I don't really care for the LED software that comes with this board but I like the LED placements. I just want my new board to match my current lighting effects.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The RGB LEDs on that board are controlled by the MSI Gaming APP, you can also control an RGB strip with that software vis the header if you choose.

No way that I know of to control the Motherboard LEDs without it sorry.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Canceled my MSI Titanium order and going with the Asus Hero. Still deciding on which CPU to keep. 1700x or 1800x?


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Canceled my MSI Titanium order and going with the Asus Hero. Still deciding on which CPU to keep. 1700x or 1800x?


I ordered the 1800x but fearful it might not be worth the $100 premium. At this point if ryzen doesn't overclock that well, I'll be happy with a 100mhz better overclock than 1700x. Actually, I'll also be happy with lower voltage for same o/c speed to prolong life of everything as well.

But one thing to consider is that if the earlier wccftech article was right and the 1700 only goes to 3.8 in most boards (4.0 with top of the line), AMD seems to have binned pretty well considering that 1700 is 3.7ghz on turbo. Hoping this translates over to 1700x vs 1800x but who knows.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I ordered the 1800x but fearful it might not be worth the $100 premium. At this point if ryzen doesn't overclock that well, I'll be happy with a 100mhz better overclock than 1700x. Actually, I'll also be happy with lower voltage for same o/c speed to prolong life of everything as well.
> 
> *But one thing to consider is that if the earlier wccftech article was right and the 1700 only goes to 3.8 in most boards (4.0 with top of the line), AMD seems to have binned pretty well considering that 1700 is 3.7ghz on turbo. Hoping this translates over to 1700x vs 1800x but who knows*.


I was thinking the same thing. I'm hoping the 1800x clocks 100-200Mhz on average more than the 1700x. I ordered it from Amazon so at least I won't have any downtime if I decide on returning/exchanging my chips.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Just pre ordered the matx asrock pro4 to house my 1700... here's to hoping the vrms aren't terrible.

I have a friend who is needing a computer soon, and he doesnt overclock, so if I'm not happy with the mobo/processor performance beyond stock I'll just unload it to him.... lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I hate all you guys







.

I'm stuck waiting for MATX boards before I can do anything, I would pre-order the CPU but if I can't get the Mobo at the same time it's a waste of money shipping.


----------



## budgetgamer120

I just realized all the Ryzen boards have subpar sound cards.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I just realized all the Ryzen boards have subpar sound cards.


Why? What makes them so bad? I dont see anykind of issues with them after looking at their specs.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I hate all you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm stuck waiting for MATX boards before I can do anything, I would pre-order the CPU but if I can't get the Mobo at the same time it's a waste of money shipping.


And you're not alone








I'm longing for a Rog Strix X370G Gaming


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Why? What makes them so bad? I dont see anykind of issues with them after looking at their specs.


Sorry didn't mean all some. With Realtek ALC887


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Sorry didn't mean all some. With Realtek ALC887


lga 1151 have same issue, even 2011-3.. the top of the ladder platform.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> And you're not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm longing for a Rog Strix X370G Gaming


Basically what I'm waiting for, only MATX I can get is the ASUS Prime B350M-A, no thanks.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Basically what I'm waiting for, only MATX I can get is the ASUS Prime B350M-A, no thanks.


There will be 80+ motherboards at start. Sure not all will be "geimink" but some will.


----------



## Tobiman

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138444This board comes with a free 240GB M2 SSD.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> There will be 80+ motherboards at start. Sure not all will be "geimink" but some will.


Yeah I know, I was hoping to see at least 1 X370 MATX for pre-order though. Just hope on launch day Aus shops have all the damn boards







.

Been waiting the better part of a year specifically for Ryzen but in saying that I'm also waiting for the Corsair AM4 bracket for the H100i v2







.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138444This board comes with a free 240GB M2 SSD.


Hm, Biostar working hard for the money... I may go their way when I revisit Ryzen for the hex- and quad-cores for possible replacement builds on my other systems. For the first time in years, I'm legitimately looking forward to Biostar motherboard reviews.


----------



## AuraNova

At least Biostar is giving some options at launch. I mentioned in another thread that they seem to have the only mATX X370 board, and I read they have some mITX boards announced as well. Release date is unknown at the moment.

*Link*

I get the feeling all the mITX boards will be out at the time of the release of the R5.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138444This board comes with a free 240GB M2 SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, Biostar working hard for the money... I may go their way when I revisit Ryzen for the hex- and quad-cores for possible replacement builds on my other systems. For the first time in years, I'm legitimately looking forward to Biostar motherboard reviews.
Click to expand...

It's this SSD specifically: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/ssd/introduction.php?S_ID=7

Biostar are providing a good incentive there, really curious to see how they fair when the reviews go up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> At least Biostar is giving some options at launch. I mentioned in another thread that they seem to have the only mATX X370 board, and I read they have some mITX boards announced as well. Release date is unknown at the moment.
> 
> *Link*
> 
> I get the feeling all the mITX boards will be out at the time of the release of the R5.


12 mATX boards and 2 mITX boards that we know of so far, both mITX boards are Biostar with one being B350 and one being X370.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's this SSD specifically: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/ssd/introduction.php?S_ID=7
> 
> Biostar are providing a good incentive there, really curious to see how they fair when the reviews go up


Ooh, not bad at all, and very intriguing...


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 12 mATX boards and 2 mITX boards that we know of so far, both mITX boards are Biostar with one being B350 and one being X370.


There's bound to be more to come, for sure. I think Biostar wants to get the jump on everyone.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 12 mATX boards and 2 mITX boards that we know of so far, both mITX boards are Biostar with one being B350 and one being X370.
> 
> 
> 
> There's bound to be more to come, for sure. I think Biostar wants to get the jump on everyone.
Click to expand...

I don't doubt it, AMD have stated 82+ Motherboards at launch, no idea when we'll see them all pop up but I'd like to think the best is yet to come








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's this SSD specifically: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/ssd/introduction.php?S_ID=7
> 
> Biostar are providing a good incentive there, really curious to see how they fair when the reviews go up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, not bad at all, and very intriguing...
Click to expand...

So you decided on the Gaming Pro Carbon?

good stuff, can't wait to hear what you think of it


----------



## bbowseroctacore

please asus - make the crosshair vi extreme - rather dissappointed it was skipped on the v.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So you decided on the Gaming Pro Carbon?
> 
> good stuff, can't wait to hear what you think of it


I'm leaning that way, yes... but I can't stop eyeing the GT7 for some reason!







It must be nostalgia.

Maybe I'll just get both and battle them out to decide a winner.

Intel, please read this post and see the sort of impulsive buyer you've squandered with your flim-flammery!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So you decided on the Gaming Pro Carbon?
> 
> good stuff, can't wait to hear what you think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning that way, yes... but I can't stop eyeing the GT7 for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be nostalgia.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get both and battle them out to decide a winner.
> 
> Intel, please read this post and see the sort of impulsive buyer you've squandered with your flim-flammery!
Click to expand...

haha, well Biostar doesn't seem to be available here so I'll have to make do with the reviews and user experience but I did find this





Found these in the MSI Titanium user manual, might answer a few people's questions









Also, seems the mATX Biostar GT3 board supports a RIpjaws 3600 kit


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, well Biostar doesn't seem to be available here so I'll have to make do with the reviews and user experience but I did find this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found that in the Titanium user manual, might answer a few people's questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, seems the mATX Biostar GT3 board supports a RIpjaws 3600 kit


Excellent info as always!

Yeah, I haven't got any word on Biostar availability here either, but in that event I'd just make my sister order it for me.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero has two sets of holes through the motherboard near the cpu.... is it set up to handle AM3+ coolers because of that?


https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/

The answer is yes and it is specifically stated in the official spec list.

_Compatible with both AM3/AM4 coolers and LN2 pots
_

I will be using my Nepton 280L straight away it seems. Asus is always on top of their game when it comes to AMD boards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, well Biostar doesn't seem to be available here so I'll have to make do with the reviews and user experience but I did find this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found that in the Titanium user manual, might answer a few people's questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, seems the mATX Biostar GT3 board supports a RIpjaws 3600 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent info as always!
> 
> Yeah, I haven't got any word on Biostar availability here either, but in that event I'd just make my sister order it for me.
Click to expand...

Oh....the info gets better....



Now just for comparison's sake, the Z170 Titanium game boost set to 11 clocked a 6700k at 5.0Ghz so it does seem like 4.4Ghz could be the upper end of Ryzen without sub zero cooling.

Really have to hand it to MSI, this is a great manual with tons of information in it.

Top memory "officially" supported is 3200Mhz btw


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh....the info gets better....
> 
> 
> 
> Now just for comparison's sake, the Z170 Titanium game boost set to 11 clocked a 6700k at 5.0Ghz so it does seem like 4.4Ghz could be the upper end of Ryzen without sub zero cooling.
> 
> Really have to hand it to MSI, this is a great manual with tons of information in it.
> Top memory "officially" supported is 3200Mhz btw


Nice find. I'm thinking 4.5 on air/water will be golden chips.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh....the info gets better....
> 
> 
> 
> Now just for comparison's sake, the Z170 Titanium game boost set to 11 clocked a 6700k at 5.0Ghz so it does seem like 4.4Ghz could be the upper end of Ryzen without sub zero cooling.
> 
> Really have to hand it to MSI, this is a great manual with tons of information in it.
> Top memory "officially" supported is 3200Mhz btw
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. I'm thinking 4.5 on air/water will be golden chips.
Click to expand...

Could well be, I wouldn't take that as the be all, end all though.

Game boost on Intel is lower for the i5 as well so the 6 core and 4 core variants could well clock higher than the 8 cores.


----------



## SuperZan

Outstanding info. That's quite encouraging given the performance we're seeing already.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 12 mATX boards and 2 mITX boards that we know of so far, both mITX boards are Biostar with one being B350 and one being X370.


12 mATX boards, and they all suck. Hope we will get something serious by the time RyZen SR5 is launched...


----------



## mypcisugly

I am thing of going for the 6 core but I might try asrock this time around I still can not trust Biostar always had problems with Vdrop with there boards with AMD cpu in the past asus and gigabyte have been good to me


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

I am looking to get mobo and ryzen. I currently have m5a97 le 2 running 8350. I dual boot win 7 and 10 but recently i tried to put mac osx on it. For it to work it needs igpu. I had to buy cheap gt 710 which goes it pcie slot 1 x16 and rx 480 in slot 2 x4 speed. I am looking for board that has igpu and atleast 2x 16x pcie slots. I wouldn't mind 4 pcie slots. Will there be board that has these specs.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wholeeo

Where's the mitx love ?. Would love to switch from my 6700k mitx build to a 16 threaded mini monster.


----------



## mickeykool

Didn't read thru the entire thread but for the HERO, i see board has 8 pin cpu power and a 4 pin. Just wondering is the 4pin required, I don't think my Seasonic power supply has an extra 4 pin power.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Didn't read thru the entire thread but for the HERO, i see board has 8 pin cpu power and a 4 pin. Just wondering is the 4pin required, I don't think my Seasonic power supply has an extra 4 pin power.


I don't know for sure but I don't think you'd "need" it, a single 8 pin would provide enough power unders stock loads, when overclocking you'd want to have it though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Picture from Overclock3D:

Crosshair VI Hero has both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes


----------



## ryan92084

Marketing slide for confirmation


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Marketing slide for confirmation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!

Hero is going to be VERY popular.


----------



## Tobiman

Why is the AM4 Hero $40 more expensive than the Z270 one?


----------



## moonroket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Picture from Overclock3D:
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero has both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes


oh nice finding. I wonder why amd need to change mounting, are they just bored?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonroket*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Picture from Overclock3D:
> 
> Crosshair VI Hero has both AM3 and AM4 mounting holes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh nice finding. I wonder why amd need to change mounting, are they just bored?
Click to expand...

Probably because it's a bigger socket (1331 pins vs 942) so the AM4 mounting would provide a slightly better mount.

I don't mind them changing the mounting, the current mount specs have been around since AM2 (socket 939, came out in 2003) so a change is fine by me


----------



## cssorkinman

I e-mailed Koolance yesterday to ask if they would have adapters for my 380A that would allow it to work with AM4. They said they did not , but they are planning on an AM4 version of the 390 - not sure when thats going to come out though.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't know for sure but I don't think you'd "need" it, a single 8 pin would provide enough power unders stock loads, when overclocking you'd want to have it though.


Im not sure that extra 4 pin is even normal for power supplies to have, even good enough ones for overclocking. I hope the CPU itself doesn't really need it for OCing. I'd be pretty upset if the power supply I only spent $140aud on last month wasn't good enough to let me OC on ryzen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I e-mailed Koolance yesterday to ask if they would have adapters for my 380A that would allow it to work with AM4. They said they did not , but they are planning on an AM4 version of the 390 - not sure when thats going to come out though.


Good to know man, I know EK have been selling the AM4 Supremacy MX for a while now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't know for sure but I don't think you'd "need" it, a single 8 pin would provide enough power unders stock loads, when overclocking you'd want to have it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that extra 4 pin is even normal for power supplies to have, even good enough ones for overclocking. I hope the CPU itself doesn't really need it for OCing. I'd be pretty upset if the power supply I only spent $140aud on last month wasn't good enough to let me OC on ryzen.
Click to expand...

It normally isn't but under heavy loads it helps stabilise voltage and add extra power if needed.

I have 4 PSUs and they all came with the extra EPS plug, a Corsair AX1200i, Silverstone Strider Gold Evo 1200w, Thermaltake Smart DPS G 750w and a XFX Black Edition 850w.

I've run boards without the 4 pin plugged in and it's fine but like I said, under heavy clocks I'd rather have it than not.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't know for sure but I don't think you'd "need" it, a single 8 pin would provide enough power unders stock loads, when overclocking you'd want to have it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure that extra 4 pin is even normal for power supplies to have, even good enough ones for overclocking. I hope the CPU itself doesn't really need it for OCing. I'd be pretty upset if the power supply I only spent $140aud on last month wasn't good enough to let me OC on ryzen.
Click to expand...

Which PSU was that? (sorry if you mention it somewhere above)


----------



## Deisun

So I keep seeing reports of Ryzen support for DDR4 3600MHz? Yet a lot of these boards like the ASUS PRime x370 and the ASRock Taichi only show support for DDR4 2666MHz?

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpus-support-ddr4-memory-speeds-3600mhz/

Does that mean these boards would not be ideal?


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to know man, I know EK have been selling the AM4 Supremacy MX for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It normally isn't but under heavy loads it helps stabilise voltage and add extra power if needed.
> 
> I have 4 PSUs and they all came with the extra EPS plug, a Corsair AX1200i, Silverstone Strider Gold Evo 1200w, Thermaltake Smart DPS G 750w and a XFX Black Edition 850w.
> 
> I've run boards without the 4 pin plugged in and it's fine but like I said, under heavy clocks I'd rather have it than not.


Yeah, I mean I'm not looking to push it as far as possible. Just enough that I don't feel I've entirely wasted my money getting an x370 board. I do want that titanium for its looks but it seems I'm not even going to be able to give it the proper abusing it would deserve I guess. Hobbies are no fun on strict budgets, given mine I can't really call better overclocking a reasonable justification to spend $200 replacing a power supply I only just bought








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Which PSU was that? (sorry if you mention it somewhere above)


It's in the sig. SilverStone Strider Platinum 550w.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Why is the AM4 Hero $40 more expensive than the Z270 one?


a lot of AM4 boards are slightly more expensive and i wouldn't doubt that it's not just *new* (prices generally go down eventually after initial release) but also availability (preorder).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Im not sure that extra 4 pin is even normal for power supplies to have, even good enough ones for overclocking. I hope the CPU itself doesn't really need it for OCing. I'd be pretty upset if the power supply I only spent $140aud on last month wasn't good enough to let me OC on ryzen.


a 550 watt PSU wouldn't a second EPS/ATX power connection. it's around the 750 watts that you'll see them. under normal OCing conditions (air/water) you won't need it anyways. under DICE/LN2 and much higher voltage you'll start to see the chip start sucking ~300+ watt itself; then it will be needed.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> So I keep seeing reports of Ryzen support for DDR4 3600MHz? Yet a lot of these boards like the ASUS PRime x370 and the ASRock Taichi only show support for DDR4 2666MHz?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpus-support-ddr4-memory-speeds-3600mhz/
> 
> Does that mean these boards would not be ideal?


Biostar have a 3600Mhz 2x4GB kit of Ripjaws V of their QVL list, it's hard to say at this stage if that is the wall or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to know man, I know EK have been selling the AM4 Supremacy MX for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It normally isn't but under heavy loads it helps stabilise voltage and add extra power if needed.
> 
> I have 4 PSUs and they all came with the extra EPS plug, a Corsair AX1200i, Silverstone Strider Gold Evo 1200w, Thermaltake Smart DPS G 750w and a XFX Black Edition 850w.
> 
> I've run boards without the 4 pin plugged in and it's fine but like I said, under heavy clocks I'd rather have it than not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean I'm not looking to push it as far as possible. Just enough that I don't feel I've entirely wasted my money getting an x370 board. I do want that titanium for its looks but it seems I'm not even going to be able to give it the proper abusing it would deserve I guess.
Click to expand...

I completely understand, I can't give you a definate answer but I doubt it'd be a major issue for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Why is the AM4 Hero $40 more expensive than the Z270 one?
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of AM4 boards are slightly more expensive and i wouldn't doubt that it's not just *new* (prices generally go down eventually after initial release) but also availability (preorder).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Im not sure that extra 4 pin is even normal for power supplies to have, even good enough ones for overclocking. I hope the CPU itself doesn't really need it for OCing. I'd be pretty upset if the power supply I only spent $140aud on last month wasn't good enough to let me OC on ryzen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a 550 watt PSU wouldn't a second EPS/ATX power connection. it's around the 750 watts that you'll see them. under normal OCing conditions (air/water) you won't need it anyways. under DICE/LN2 and much higher voltage you'll start to see the chip start sucking ~300+ watt itself; then it will be needed.
Click to expand...

Agreed on both points.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to know man, I know EK have been selling the AM4 Supremacy MX for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It normally isn't but under heavy loads it helps stabilise voltage and add extra power if needed.
> 
> I have 4 PSUs and they all came with the extra EPS plug, a Corsair AX1200i, Silverstone Strider Gold Evo 1200w, Thermaltake Smart DPS G 750w and a XFX Black Edition 850w.
> 
> I've run boards without the 4 pin plugged in and it's fine but like I said, under heavy clocks I'd rather have it than not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean I'm not looking to push it as far as possible. Just enough that I don't feel I've entirely wasted my money getting an x370 board. I do want that titanium for its looks but it seems I'm not even going to be able to give it the proper abusing it would deserve I guess. Hobbies are no fun on strict budgets, given mine I can't really call better overclocking a reasonable justification to spend $200 replacing a power supply I only just bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Which PSU was that? (sorry if you mention it somewhere above)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the sig. SilverStone Strider Platinum 550w.
Click to expand...

I might be missing your point, but your PSU will suffice for it, since 4+4pin EPS12V has become de-facto standard a long time ago.
Regardless, you could overclock on a 4-pin alone, but that introduces risks to the _connector_ itself as times and times over that has proven to be the weak spot in EPS12V supply.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to know man, I know EK have been selling the AM4 Supremacy MX for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It normally isn't but under heavy loads it helps stabilise voltage and add extra power if needed.
> 
> I have 4 PSUs and they all came with the extra EPS plug, a Corsair AX1200i, Silverstone Strider Gold Evo 1200w, Thermaltake Smart DPS G 750w and a XFX Black Edition 850w.
> 
> I've run boards without the 4 pin plugged in and it's fine but like I said, under heavy clocks I'd rather have it than not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mean I'm not looking to push it as far as possible. Just enough that I don't feel I've entirely wasted my money getting an x370 board. I do want that titanium for its looks but it seems I'm not even going to be able to give it the proper abusing it would deserve I guess. Hobbies are no fun on strict budgets, given mine I can't really call better overclocking a reasonable justification to spend $200 replacing a power supply I only just bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Which PSU was that? (sorry if you mention it somewhere above)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in the sig. SilverStone Strider Platinum 550w.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might be missing your point, but your PSU will suffice for it, since 4+4pin EPS12V has become de-facto standard a long time ago.
> Regardless, you could overclock on a 4-pin alone, but that introduces risks to the _connector_ itself as times and times over that has proven to be the weak spot in EPS12V supply.
Click to expand...

The motherboards in question (Crosshair VI Hero + Gaming Titanium) both have a 8+4 pin EPS.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> So I keep seeing reports of Ryzen support for DDR4 3600MHz? Yet a lot of these boards like the ASUS PRime x370 and the ASRock Taichi only show support for DDR4 2666MHz?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpus-support-ddr4-memory-speeds-3600mhz/
> 
> Does that mean these boards would not be ideal?


Some of the vendors like Gigabyte have their manuals and qvl lists posted... ASRock has at least some of the manuals (msi/asus seem to at least not directly have that data listed yet).

A lot of boards are listing support for up to 3200(oc) and I've seen notes that when the A Series chips come out they will only support 2400...

Maybe we'll see something different after the NDA lifts.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Why is the AM4 Hero $40 more expensive than the Z270 one?


I have been trying to figure that out too. We thought AM4 MBs will be cheaper but they are same price if not more than Z270/X99.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The motherboards in question (Crosshair VI Hero + Gaming Titanium) both have a 8+4 pin EPS.


I should have elaborated. The 8-pin CPU connector /EPS12V/ is rated to carry 336W. In fact, that's often enough for dual-socket configurations.








My assumption would be that the extra 4-pin allowing for another 192 Watts is to provide extra power mostly for PCI-E components.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The motherboards in question (Crosshair VI Hero + Gaming Titanium) both have a 8+4 pin EPS.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have elaborated. The 8-pin CPU connector /EPS12V/ is rated to carry 336W. In fact, that's often enough for dual-socket configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My assumption would be that the extra 4-pin allowing for another 192 Watts is to provide extra power mostly for PCI-E components.
Click to expand...

I agree on the first part, the 4 pin is the supply extra power to the CPU though.

The titanium has a 6 pin power for extra juice to GPUs


----------



## cssorkinman

Some might find this interesting - the top of the QVL on the X370 Titanium
Nice that it lists the chip brand


Appears to be giving 3200 mhz the nod.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have been trying to figure that out too. We thought AM4 MBs will be cheaper but they are same price if not more than Z270/X99.


We expected AM4 to be cheaper than 2011v3 , not 1151, just roughly on par, which it is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Some might find this interesting - the top of the QVL on the X370 Titanium
> Nice that it lists the chip brand
> 
> 
> Appears to be giving 3200 mhz the nod.


Seen that a little earlier, also updated the google doc with the spec pages for ASRock and MSI









Still doesn't mean I'm not getting a faster kit later on if things hold up well enough ;p


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The motherboards in question (Crosshair VI Hero + Gaming Titanium) both have a 8+4 pin EPS.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have elaborated. The 8-pin CPU connector /EPS12V/ is rated to carry 336W. In fact, that's often enough for dual-socket configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My assumption would be that the extra 4-pin allowing for another 192 Watts is to provide extra power mostly for PCI-E components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree on the first part, the 4 pin is the supply extra power to the CPU though.
> 
> The titanium has a 6 pin power for extra juice to GPUs
Click to expand...

Nevermind the second part of my post, I was thinking about a different thing (not even a power plug next to a PCI-E socket







).
Anyway, over 500W would be needed for extreme overclocking alone. Nothing that one should even dare attempt under air or water.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> We expected AM4 to be cheaper than 2011v3 , not 1151, just roughly on par, which it is.


But its not. Here in Canada ASRock X370 Taichi is more experience than X99 Taichi.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> We expected AM4 to be cheaper than 2011v3 , not 1151, just roughly on par, which it is.
> 
> 
> 
> But its not. Here in Canada ASRock X370 Taichi is more experience than X99 Taichi.
Click to expand...


----------



## DADDYDC650




----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*


Fixed


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> a lot of AM4 boards are slightly more expensive and i wouldn't doubt that it's not just *new* (prices generally go down eventually after initial release) but also availability (preorder).
> a 550 watt PSU wouldn't a second EPS/ATX power connection. it's around the 750 watts that you'll see them. under normal OCing conditions (air/water) you won't need it anyways. under DICE/LN2 and much higher voltage you'll start to see the chip start sucking ~300+ watt itself; then it will be needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I might be missing your point, but your PSU will suffice for it, since 4+4pin EPS12V has become de-facto standard a long time ago.
> Regardless, you could overclock on a 4-pin alone, but that introduces risks to the _connector_ itself as times and times over that has proven to be the weak spot in EPS12V supply.


Thanks, I don't have much of any understanding on power delivery but that puts me at ease.









I think I'm actually leaning towards the crosshair now, I want a clear cmos button on the back I/O and it's $100 aud cheaper than the titanium.
I could be wrong, but I don't think the flashback+ button on the titanium I/O is the thing i'm after right?

Edit: I misread the promo pic because I'm stupid. I read the 7 on features, instead of 7 under rear connectors. Titanium does have a clear cmos button on the back.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> a lot of AM4 boards are slightly more expensive and i wouldn't doubt that it's not just *new* (prices generally go down eventually after initial release) but also availability (preorder).
> a 550 watt PSU wouldn't a second EPS/ATX power connection. it's around the 750 watts that you'll see them. under normal OCing conditions (air/water) you won't need it anyways. under DICE/LN2 and much higher voltage you'll start to see the chip start sucking ~300+ watt itself; then it will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I might be missing your point, but your PSU will suffice for it, since 4+4pin EPS12V has become de-facto standard a long time ago.
> Regardless, you could overclock on a 4-pin alone, but that introduces risks to the _connector_ itself as times and times over that has proven to be the weak spot in EPS12V supply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I don't have much of any understanding on power delivery but that puts me at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm actually leaning towards the crosshair now, I want a clear cmos button on the back I/O and it's $100 aud cheaper than the titanium.
> I could be wrong, but I don't think the flashback+ button on the titanium I/O is the thing i'm after right?
Click to expand...

The BIOS Flashback is a bit more drastic measure. Read more here. In two words, it can be used to recover a bricked BIOS. You can use it to reset yours, but that's a) quite drastic as it will erase all custom settings, and b) quite possibly more inconvenient and time-consuming than battery/jumper reset.

And regarding power delivery, again - unless you are into extreme overclocking, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> The BIOS Flashback is a bit more drastic measure. Read more here. In two words, it can be used to recover a bricked BIOS. You can use it to reset yours, but that's a) quite drastic as it will erase all custom settings, and b) quite possibly more inconvenient and time-consuming than battery/jumper reset.
> 
> And regarding power delivery, again - unless you are into extreme overclocking, there is nothing to worry about.


Yeah i realised what it was, and the extent of my silliness in that last post lmao. It's fixed now.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But its not. Here in Canada ASRock X370 Taichi is more experience than X99 Taichi.


Here in Finland a crosshair VI costs less than a x99 strix and half of what a X99 rampage goes for. An MSI titanium x99 goes for 450-500 , the AM4 equivalent is at around 220-230. Gigabyte gaming is a similar story with MSI . They are not even close.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Asus Hero board doesn't have Bluetooth?


----------



## Techi

Gibbo at OCUK on Ryzen DDR4 speeds:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> 
> A comment from Asus:
> 
> "I've decided to provide some recommendations on DDR4 limitations concerning AM4 currently.
> 
> As it stands the AMD code has restricted RAM tuning options which means many RAM kits at launch will not be compatible. This is the same for our competitors also.
> What we recommend is the following:
> If fully populating a system with 4 DIMMs (2DPC), use memory up to a max of 2400MHz.
> If using 1DPC (2 DIMMs) ensure they are installed in A2/B2 and use memory up to max of 3200MHz.
> 
> The indication I have received from HQ is that AMD has focused all their efforts on CPU performance so far and will release updated code in 1~2 months when we expect improved DDR4 compatibility and performance."
> 
> In short if filling all 4 DIMM's set your speed to 2400MHz and work up from there.
> If using 2 DIMM's put them in the A2/B2 slots and a max of 3200MHz should be possible.
> 
> In our testing only the Crosshair board achieved 3000-3200MHz, the others were in the 2400-2666MHz range.
> 
> BIOS updates will come!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> The BIOS Flashback is a bit more drastic measure. Read more here. In two words, it can be used to recover a bricked BIOS. You can use it to reset yours, but that's a) quite drastic as it will erase all custom settings, and b) quite possibly more inconvenient and time-consuming than battery/jumper reset.
> 
> And regarding power delivery, again - unless you are into extreme overclocking, there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i realised what it was, and the extent of my silliness in that last post lmao. It's fixed now.
Click to expand...

Nothing silly about your posts and concerns.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> Gibbo at OCUK on Ryzen DDR4 speeds:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> 
> A comment from Asus:
> 
> "I've decided to provide some recommendations on DDR4 limitations concerning AM4 currently.
> 
> As it stands the AMD code has restricted RAM tuning options which means many RAM kits at launch will not be compatible. This is the same for our competitors also.
> What we recommend is the following:
> If fully populating a system with 4 DIMMs (2DPC), use memory up to a max of 2400MHz.
> If using 1DPC (2 DIMMs) ensure they are installed in A2/B2 and use memory up to max of 3200MHz.
> 
> The indication I have received from HQ is that AMD has focused all their efforts on CPU performance so far and will release updated code in 1~2 months when we expect improved DDR4 compatibility and performance."
> 
> In short if filling all 4 DIMM's set your speed to 2400MHz and work up from there.
> If using 2 DIMM's put them in the A2/B2 slots and a max of 3200MHz should be possible.
> 
> In our testing only the Crosshair board achieved 3000-3200MHz, the others were in the 2400-2666MHz range.
> 
> BIOS updates will come!
Click to expand...

Interesting, I do find it hard to believe that the Titanium isn't at least performing similar to the Hero though.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asus Hero board doesn't have Bluetooth?


It does not. Plenty of slots for a Bluetooth card though.


----------



## Kuivamaa

If what gibbo says is accurate, asus once again proves it is above the rest of AMD board group. Buying the hero was no brainer for me.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> It does not. Plenty of slots for a Bluetooth card though.


Seems like Asus loves to go cheap and pimp us out by leaving a feature or two out for their more expensive boards coming out in the future. I should go the Asrock route. Specifically the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming or Taich.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Seems like Asus loves to go cheap and pimp us out by leaving a feature or two out for their more expensive boards coming out in the future. I should go the Asrock route. Specifically the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming or Taich.


Frankly, I don't care about much of the components on the motherboard other than the voltage regulators. Asus seems to do them right (Texas Instrument FETs), so that's why they have a good rep.

But idk, they also put on a kick ass DAC on the CH6, which they definitely did not have to do. It's pretty rare to find a Saber DAC on a board.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man I feel like we are just Beta testing Zen and AM4 MBs. Probably just wise to wait.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man I feel like we are just Beta testing Zen and AM4 MBs. Probably just wise to wait.


Yeah. I mean Rev 1.0 is a scary place sometimes, but sometimes they're the best Rev.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Man I feel like we are just Beta testing Zen and AM4 MBs. Probably just wise to wait.


You bet we're in beta. It's AMD's newest architecture so it's bound to have bugs. Good thing about AMD is you can keep the same motherboard and upgrade your CPU for 3-4 years.


----------



## tintreach

Been digging through all the X370's and I'm not super excited yet about these motherboards for the exception of Asus and that isn't exciting either. Looks to me that MSI was the only one to have 2 PCI-E M.2 slots? The 8x + 8x for SLI/CFX is somewhat of a letdown too.

Can't wait to start seeing benches and reviews. The proof will be in the pudding


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Been digging through all the X370's and I'm not super excited yet about these motherboards for the exception of Asus and that isn't exciting either. Looks to me that MSI was the only one to have 2 PCI-E M.2 slots? The 8x + 8x for SLI/CFX is somewhat of a letdown too.
> 
> Can't wait to start seeing benches and reviews. The proof will be in the pudding


ASRock also has 2 x M.2 slots.

x8/x8 isn't going to mean much tbh unless you're planning on Dual Titan XPs


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Been digging through all the X370's and I'm not super excited yet about these motherboards for the exception of Asus and that isn't exciting either. Looks to me that MSI was the only one to have 2 PCI-E M.2 slots? The 8x + 8x for SLI/CFX is somewhat of a letdown too.
> 
> Can't wait to start seeing benches and reviews. The proof will be in the pudding


How you liking your 480? I have 2 brand new Gtr's Waiting for a Ryzen chip and mobo.


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ASRock also has 2 x M.2 slots.
> 
> x8/x8 isn't going to mean much tbh unless you're planning on Dual Titan XPs


Was thinking down the road with dual Vega's but still disappointing to see it about on par with 16x + 16x pci-e 2. Not that running CFX or SLI is a huge deal anymore.

From what I read here, looks like 1x PIC-E and 1x SATA
Quote:


> 1 x Ultra M.2 Socket (M2_1), supports M Key type 2230/2242/2260/2280 M.2 SATA3 6.0Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32Gb/s) (with Ryzen Series CPU) or Gen3 x2 (16Gb/s) (with A-Series APU)*
> 1 x M.2 Socket (M2_2), supports M Key type 2230/2242/2260/2280 M.2 SATA3 6.0Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen2 x2 (10Gb/s)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> How you liking your 480? I have 2 brand new Gtr's Waiting for a Ryzen chip and mobo.


Love it, I have a 2nd one I haven't decided if it's going into my current build or will go into the Ryzen build. Lots of choices to make here in the month or so. Just a little trick on the GTR's. Flash them with the BE (RX-480P8DBA6) bios and you'll get a bit more headroom with out all the hacking


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You bet we're in beta. It's AMD's newest architecture so it's bound to have bugs. Good thing about AMD is you can keep the same motherboard and upgrade your CPU for 3-4 years.


I am more afraid of the MBs than CPU. You do not need or better said should need $250 MB but it seems like we all have to get a expensive MB just to be "safe".


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Was thinking down the road with dual Vega's but still disappointing to see it about on par with 16x + 16x pci-e 2. Not that running CFX or SLI is a huge deal anymore.
> 
> From what I read here, looks like 1x PIC-E and 1x SATA
> 
> Love it, I have a 2nd one I haven't decided if it's going into my current build or will go into the Ryzen build. Lots of choices to make here in the month or so. Just a little trick on the GTR's. Flash them with the BE (RX-480P8DBA6) bios and you'll get a bit more headroom with out all the hacking


Cool, thanks for the advice


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You bet we're in beta. It's AMD's newest architecture so it's bound to have bugs. Good thing about AMD is you can keep the same motherboard and upgrade your CPU for 3-4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I am more afraid of the MBs than CPU. You do not need or better said should need $250 MB but it seems like we all have to get a expensive MB just to be "safe".
Click to expand...

This is a big concern because the only Ryzen CPUs at launch will be the 8 cores, for the lower clocked hex and quads I don't see an issue with alot of the boards, it doesn't reflect well on the manufacturers to release a motherboard that'll break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ASRock also has 2 x M.2 slots.
> 
> x8/x8 isn't going to mean much tbh unless you're planning on Dual Titan XPs
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking down the road with dual Vega's but still disappointing to see it about on par with 16x + 16x pci-e 2. Not that running CFX or SLI is a huge deal anymore.
> 
> From what I read here, looks like 1x PIC-E and 1x SATA
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Ultra M.2 Socket (M2_1), supports M Key type 2230/2242/2260/2280 M.2 SATA3 6.0Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32Gb/s) (with Ryzen Series CPU) or Gen3 x2 (16Gb/s) (with A-Series APU)*
> 1 x M.2 Socket (M2_2), supports M Key type 2230/2242/2260/2280 M.2 SATA3 6.0Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen2 x2 (10Gb/s)*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I admit I'd like to see more lanes available but I don't doubt we'll get more options down the road, I think the main reason is because AMD has been working with these chips almost right up till launch so the motherboards manufacturers didn't really have alot of time to get all the boards finished and finalised before launch.

PCIe lanes for the Xpower Titanium and Gaming Pro Carbon are detailed below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, well Biostar doesn't seem to be available here so I'll have to make do with the reviews and user experience but I did find this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these in the MSI Titanium user manual, might answer a few people's questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, seems the mATX Biostar GT3 board supports a RIpjaws 3600 kit


----------



## Deisun

All this info basically turned me off and I just cancelled my Ryzen 1800X and ASUS Prime x370 order on Amazon.








Instead, just going to rock my core i7 920 for another month or 2 and then build the Ryzen once there's a lot more info out there.

But don't worry Ryzen....I will come for you. EVENTUALLY!


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> All this info basically turned me off and I just cancelled my Ryzen 1800X and ASUS Prime x370 order on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, just going to rock my core i7 920 for another month or 2 and then build the Ryzen once there's a lot more info out there.
> 
> But don't worry Ryzen....I will come for you. EVENTUALLY!


Yep, you'll do fine - I still have a 3,0GHz Q6600, a reference HD 6870 and a P45 motherboard with 8GB 800MHz DDR2.









I've had this system for close to nine years now so a bit more waiting doesn't matter much. There are far too few good motherboards available, I want something more like the GA-X99-SOC Champion or Maximus IX Apex, because I intend to fully jump to modern standards warp speed quadrupling the threads under water (unless I hit unexpected budget constraints which wouldn't be completely impossible as I'm a poor student).

There's not enough info on how the 1700X and 1800X are binned from plain 1700s. Also, memory performance is really important for me as well - I want a motherboard that won't max out at 3200MHz if at all possible. One thing is for sure, I won't compromise on the brand - my next PC is certainly going to be fully team red.

Time will tell, but the hype keeps going strong anyway.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> There's not enough info on how the 1700X and 1800X are binned from plain 1700s. Also, memory performance is really important for me as well - I want a motherboard that won't max out at 3200MHz if at all possible. One thing is for sure, I won't compromise on the brand - my next PC is certainly going to be fully team red.
> 
> Time will tell, but the hype keeps going strong anyway.


This


----------



## ryan92084

To add to the ram info from gibbo
Quote:


> "Some drop of info from the AIDA dev:Many review sites have problems, as a lot of boards have buggy BIOS etc, which the manufacturers trying to iron out as fast as they can. Plus there is some strange things going on with the Ryzens cache/memory latency, it's very high. The speed is great, but the latency is not so much, sources yet unknown."
> 
> "Apparently there is a hardware fault with the ryzen cpus which will require re-manufacturing...."


I do remember some of the leaks having oddly high ram latency. If real hopefully its all part of the same issue that just requires a bios update.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> To add to the ram info from gibbo
> I do remember some of the leaks having oddly high ram latency. If real hopefully its all part of the same issue that just requires a bios update.


Lets hope so, One of the leaks I read on the Hero board had it up to 3866MHz (OC). Was pretty surprised to see the actual specs on Asus website.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> To add to the ram info from gibbo
> I do remember some of the leaks having oddly high ram latency. If real hopefully its all part of the same issue that just requires a bios update.


Didn't MSI just clear 3200mhz c14 ram for Ryzen? That's pretty low no?


----------



## SteelBox

I saw that this am4 motherboard support am3 coolers. Are there any other cheaper motherboard that has this function?

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/


----------



## AlphaC

I don't want to go through the entire thread again. However I believe the ASUS Crosshair and AsRock Taichi (and its Fatal1ty Professional copy that is more pricey) are the only motherboards marketing NexFETs (Asrock calls them DSM).

Given the Asrock Taichi is less money and has more phases, unless they are using lower amperage NexFETs or botched the BIOS and rest of the board completely then the Taichi is the one to get for overclocking.


Spoiler: Taichi




http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#Specification
ASRock Super Alloy
- XXL Aluminum Alloy Heatsink
- Premium 60A Power Choke
- Premium Memory Alloy Choke (Reduces 70% core loss compared to iron powder choke)
- Dual-Stack MOSFET (DSM)
- Nichicon 12K Black Caps (100% Japan made high quality conductive polymer capacitors)



http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/
Quote:


> Extreme Engine Digi+ :
> - MicroFine Alloy Chokes
> - NexFET™ Power Block MOSFET
> - 10K Black Metallic Capacitors


----------



## Newbie2009

So it looks like the ASUS hero board fits AM3 & AM4 coolers


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I don't want to go through the entire thread again. However I believe the ASUS Crosshair and AsRock Taichi (and its Fatal1ty Professional copy that is more pricey) are the only motherboards marketing NexFETs (Asrock calls them DSM).
> 
> Given the Asrock Taichi is less money and has more phases, unless they are using lower amperage NexFETs or botched the BIOS and rest of the board completely then the Taichi is the one to get for overclocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Taichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#Specification
> ASRock Super Alloy
> - XXL Aluminum Alloy Heatsink
> - Premium 60A Power Choke
> - Premium Memory Alloy Choke (Reduces 70% core loss compared to iron powder choke)
> - Dual-Stack MOSFET (DSM)
> - Nichicon 12K Black Caps (100% Japan made high quality conductive polymer capacitors)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/specifications/


I think I've read that ASRock uses doublers to reach the high number of phases which means that it effectively has only 8 true phases. I am not sure if it applies to this model though.

But I know that ASRock's X99 Taichi model used 6 true phases but doubled it to 12. People have cited it as the reason why Asus overclocked better even with less phases.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I think I've read that ASRock uses doublers to reach the high number of phases which means that it effectively has only 8 true phases. I am not sure if it applies to this model though.
> 
> But I know that ASRock's X99 Taichi model used 6 true phases but doubled it to 12. People have cited it as the reason why Asus overclocked better even with less phases.


can doublers be partial? i mean 6phases with only 3 out of 6 being doubled, for a total of 9?


----------



## Douglaster

Can anyone confirm this ?

I was planning to get a Taichi, but want true phases.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asus Hero board doesn't have Bluetooth?


It has a dedicated e-key m.2 slot for a bluetooth/wifi card located in-between the I/O.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> can doublers be partial? i mean 6phases with only 3 out of 6 being doubled, for a total of 9?


Not sure. I assume its possible though, even if not practical. Might be easier to double it all or double none.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Douglaster*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> I was planning to get a Taichi, but want true phases.


I think we have to wait for official reviews or someone who has one to take a closer look.

Gamers Nexus also believe Taichi's phases may be doubled. http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2762-asrock-biostar-x370-b350-am4-motherboard-specs


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Douglaster*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> I was planning to get a Taichi, but want true phases.


I'm not an expert but if past knowledge holds true there's almost certainly doubling going on. 7+1 or so. It's not the worst thing in the world.

Edit: I don't know of any modern boards with 10+ 'true' phases with no doubling.


----------



## Douglaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I think we have to wait for official reviews or someone who has one to take a closer look.
> 
> Gamers Nexus also believe Taichi's phases may be doubled. http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2762-asrock-biostar-x370-b350-am4-motherboard-specs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I'm not an expert but if past knowledge holds true there's almost certainly doubling going on. 7+1 or so. It's not the worst thing in the world.


I see, guess ill wait for the reviews then.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Douglaster*
> 
> I see, guess ill wait for the reviews then.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Reviews shmeeeewwwws, just blindly empty the fun account like meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Reviews shmeeeewwwws, just blindly empty the fun account like meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


Lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> At least Biostar is giving some options at launch. I mentioned in another thread that they seem to have the only mATX X370 board, and I read they have some mITX boards announced as well. Release date is unknown at the moment.
> 
> *Link*
> 
> I get the feeling all the mITX boards will be out at the time of the release of the R5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> There's bound to be more to come, for sure. I think Biostar wants to get the jump on everyone.


I pointed this out for you guys 4 or 5 days ago, glad you caught up.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-super-thread/140#post_25855971


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I pointed this out for you guys 4 or 5 days ago, glad you caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-super-thread/140#post_25855971


I was looking at that matx x370 biostar... it looks pretty awful to be honest. Only 1 m.2 slot, couldn't find anything on the VRM's (it doesn't look like very many phases), bad looking..... I dunno, not much of an option.

edit, oh lol 7 phase... so yea, that's less than asrocks b350 board.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I pointed this out for you guys 4 or 5 days ago, glad you caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-super-thread/140#post_25855971


Oh, I saw this the day you posted it. Sometimes posts get lost in the shuffle, since someone else didn't see it. So why not bring it up again?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I pointed this out for you guys 4 or 5 days ago, glad you caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-super-thread/140#post_25855971


You'll have to excuse us, we're a little slow. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I was looking at that matx x370 biostar... it looks pretty awful to be honest. Only 1 m.2 slot, couldn't find anything on the VRM's (it doesn't look like very many phases), bad looking..... I dunno, not much of an option.
> 
> edit, oh lol 7 phase... so yea, that's less than asrocks b350 board.


Yeah, the medium and SFF options are slim thus far, but we've hardly seen the entire range of AM4 boards yet. It seems like AMD and board vendors both are targeting the big swinging case demographic first with the octa-cores and ATX boards... which works for me as I need to populate a 760T.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> You'll have to excuse us, we're a little slow.


thats not slow, it's forgetfulness which i know comes with age; so get use to it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> You'll have to excuse us, we're a little slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the medium and SFF options are slim thus far, but we've hardly seen the entire range of AM4 boards yet. It seems like AMD and board vendors both are targeting the big swinging case demographic first with the octa-cores and ATX boards... which works for me as I need to populate a 760T.


Could it be that current AM4 MB are just Intel "port". Ports suck


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Oh, I saw this the day you posted it. Sometimes posts get lost in the shuffle, since someone else didn't see it. So why not bring it up again?


I just wanted to stop hearing the no ITX crowd but they just ignored it and kept going and now the chant is not good enough ITX, there's no pleasing them.

Then again I'm really disappointed to hear there are only chinese PCB's, I've always found them to hinder OC and UC. Maybe now that Asus has a factory there the quality has improved? Stuff happens so fast it's tough to keep up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> You'll have to excuse us, we're a little slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll save you a seat on the short bus they say I can sit next to someone now as long as I keep the helmet on!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats not slow, it's forgetfulness which i know comes with age; so get use to it.


Yeah I can attest to that!!! The only thing I remeber really well is how to foget!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Could it be that current AM4 MB are just Intel "port". Ports suck


It seems that there's a bit of that going on for sure.







Some of the more expensive ATX boards are more obvious departures from their Intel counterparts that mix Zx70 and X99 features, but the mid-range boards seem to be 'ports' as you say. Once we see more boards I think things will be even better, especially seeing as how Ryzen is already raking in the pre-orders. That's going to hearten vendors to push more boundaries.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I don't want to go through the entire thread again. However I believe the ASUS Crosshair and AsRock Taichi (and its Fatal1ty Professional copy that is more pricey) are the only motherboards marketing NexFETs (Asrock calls them DSM).
> 
> Given the Asrock Taichi is less money and has more phases, unless they are using lower amperage NexFETs or botched the BIOS and rest of the board completely then the Taichi is the one to get for overclocking.


I bet that Asrock is using lower quality electric components than Asus somewhere. I would be surprised If the Taichi is as well engineered as the crosshair or without corners cut.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I just wanted to stop hearing the no ITX crowd but they just ignored it and kept going and now the chant is not good enough ITX, there's no pleasing them.


Same. One thing this place doesn't have too much of is patience. We've waited this long for AMD to get off the schneid, a couple of months longer for more product to come out won't hurt.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Love everyone complaining about other people asking for MATX or ITX. I think a lot of us were expecting to see more than 1 or 2 of the smaller low level boards before launch... In saying that I get all the companies want to get the top end stuff out and sold but they could of released some X370 MATX & ITX and sold even more on pre-orders than just ATX.

I'm personally waiting for MATX, hopefully we see some X370 boards on launch day otherwise people will be pretty pissed if they have to wait 1 - 2 months for them, I know I wont be happy if I have to wait that long, was hoping to jump on pre-order but that wont be happening







.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Does ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO support corsair Dominator Platinum 3000 MHz ?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Does ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO support corsair Dominator Platinum 3000 MHz ?


Should have no problem.


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I bet that Asrock is using lower quality electric components than Asus somewhere. I would be surprised If the Taichi is as well engineered as the crosshair or without corners cut.


Sounds like a baseless statement.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Should have no problem.


Unless he's running 4 sticks. Then you might have to lower clocks.


----------



## Coydog

Gigabyte has their QVL 1.0 list up now. PM'd Sarge with this list if he wants to add it to his list.

Aurus Gaming 3
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-GAMING-3-rev-10#support-doc

Aurus Gaming 5
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#support-doc

Aurus Gaming 7
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-doc

GA-AB350-Gaming
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-rev-10#support-doc

GA-AB350M-Gaming 3
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-doc


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Gigabyte has their QVL 1.0 list up now. PM'd Sarge with this list if he wants to add it to his list.
> 
> Aurus Gaming 3
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-GAMING-3-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> Aurus Gaming 5
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> Aurus Gaming 7
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> GA-AB350-Gaming
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> GA-AB350M-Gaming 3
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-doc


I wanted to ask people. What does K stand for on Gigabyte MB. For example on Intel K7 and 5 are same price but 7 is more than both K7 and 5. Visually they look very similar.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Gigabyte has their QVL 1.0 list up now. PM'd Sarge with this list if he wants to add it to his list.
> 
> Aurus Gaming 3
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-GAMING-3-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> Aurus Gaming 5
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> Aurus Gaming 7
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> GA-AB350-Gaming
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> GA-AB350M-Gaming 3
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-doc


I've got the spec pages listed on the OP and Google Doc, QVL lists can be accessed through there pretty easy, I don't want the OP getting too cluttered.

But thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Gigabyte has their QVL 1.0 list up now. PM'd Sarge with this list if he wants to add it to his list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Aurus Gaming 3
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-GAMING-3-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> Aurus Gaming 5
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-GAMING-5-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> Aurus Gaming 7
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> GA-AB350-Gaming
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> GA-AB350M-Gaming 3
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#support-doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask people. What does K stand for on Gigabyte MB. For example on Intel K7 and 5 are same price but 7 is more than both K7 and 5. Visually they look very similar.
Click to expand...

I don't know for certain atm but it appears as though the non K boards are white while the K boards are black, beyond that I've not looked into it.


----------



## Coydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got the spec pages listed on the OP and Google Doc, QVL lists can be accessed through there pretty easy, I don't want the OP getting too cluttered.
> 
> But thank you


Wasn't sure and agreed it can, but having dealt with students the past week, learned to never assume.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got the spec pages listed on the OP and Google Doc, QVL lists can be accessed through there pretty easy, I don't want the OP getting too cluttered.
> 
> But thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure and agreed it can, but having dealt with students the past week, learned to never assume.
Click to expand...

haha, true true.

If people have a really hard time finding it then I'll just recommend 2133 stick to them


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got the spec pages listed on the OP and Google Doc, QVL lists can be accessed through there pretty easy, I don't want the OP getting too cluttered.
> 
> But thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for certain atm but it appears as though the non K boards are white while the K boards are black, beyond that I've not looked into it.


From what I can tell the K7 vs 5 the difference is the Black Aesthetic, Extra LED Zone on IO and Turbo B-Clock chip. 6+4 Phase for both.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got the spec pages listed on the OP and Google Doc, QVL lists can be accessed through there pretty easy, I don't want the OP getting too cluttered.
> 
> But thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for certain atm but it appears as though the non K boards are white while the K boards are black, beyond that I've not looked into it.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell the K7 vs 5 the difference is the Black Aesthetic, Extra LED Zone on IO and Turbo B-Clock chip. 6+4 Phase for both.
Click to expand...

Some of the information in the OP does need updating or wiping out completely until we find out for sure but the initial specs indicated that the non K boards have more power phases.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Some of the information in the OP does need updating or wiping out completely until we find out for sure but the initial specs indicated that the non K boards have more power phases.


Yeah if you compare K7 to 7 the 7 is better. This is looking at Intel Z270 line. Still as far as X370 K7 is the best Gigabyte have. Also think Black looks less cheap than all that white plastic.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I bet that Asrock is using lower quality electric components than Asus somewhere. I would be surprised If the Taichi is as well engineered as the crosshair or without corners cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a baseless statement.
Click to expand...

some people still think that asrock is asus's budget spin off which hasn't been true for awhile.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> some people still think that asrock is asus's budget spin off which hasn't been true for awhile.


Agreed. My z97 extreme4 has been going strong for probably at least a couple years now. Actually number one reason i got it was for power stability. When i got it i had seen tests where it had the most stable power delivery of many other boards including gigabytes and i think asus's. I forget exactly what it has but the VRM area is high quality. Plus dual bios, plus extra power for pcie slots plus etc. All for $120. Compared to what my z97 board offered for its price AM4 is looking very pricey.

Gigabyte had been my go to board before that. On that round asrock exceeded gigabyte in what my most important factor was (power quality). Looks like they might yet again for AM4.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Sounds like a baseless statement.


Well it is based upon the history of Asrock on AM3+ during which they removed support for FX octocores on certain boards years after they were released.

http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/970%20Extreme3/index.asp?cat=CPU check the fine print.

In general, Asrock boards have been of poorer quality during the AM3+ era.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Douglaster*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> I was planning to get a Taichi, but want true phases.


Nobody knows because NDA is not up yet.

If it's an IR3567 PWM controller it only has 8 channels (6+2); IR3565 has only 6 total (4+2) ; IR35201 is also 6 total (4+2) or 8 total (6+2 or 8+0). It requires doublers for 16 phases no matter what.

The ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero has 12 phases. It is highly unlikely it does not use doublers unless a separate PWM controller is used for the memory VRM.

I'd rather have 16 phases doubled than 12 phases doubled if they're both using the same NexFET model. That's why I believe the Asrock has potential to be the better board.

Unfortunately there is no Asrock X370 OC Formula , but judging from the Z270 offerings the Taichi is on par with the top tier from Asrock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Well it is based upon the history of Asrock on AM3+ during which they removed support for FX octocores on certain boards years after they were released.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/970%20Extreme3/index.asp?cat=CPU check the fine print.
> 
> In general, Asrock boards have been of poorer quality during the AM3+ era.


Z97 Extreme 6 and OC Formula Asrock stuff has been better than ASUS' VRM for ROG.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does Thunderbolt 3.0 exist on AMD Mbs?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Well it is based upon the history of Asrock on AM3+ during which they removed support for FX octocores on certain boards years after they were released.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/970%20Extreme3/index.asp?cat=CPU check the fine print.
> 
> In general, Asrock boards have been of poorer quality during the AM3+ era.


Having a failure board is no exception for any manufacturer. As has been said many ties, the 3 should never had been marketed as an extreme. It was a poor choice and a extremely cheap board that should never be overclocked. But at least it didn't burst into flames like other boards have.









I'm on an AM3+ extreme 4 since release and the power delivery has been fine since day 1.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Sounds like a baseless statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is based upon the history of Asrock on AM3+ during which they removed support for FX octocores on certain boards years after they were released.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/970%20Extreme3/index.asp?cat=CPU check the fine print.
> 
> In general, Asrock boards have been of poorer quality *during the AM3+ era*.
Click to expand...

Times change


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Nobody knows because NDA is not up yet.
> 
> If it's an IR3567 PWM controller it only has 8 channels (6+2); IR3565 has only 6 total (4+2) ; IR35201 is also 6 total (4+2) or 8 total (6+2 or 8+0). It requires doublers for 16 phases no matter what.
> 
> The ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero has 12 phases. It is highly unlikely it does not use doublers unless a separate PWM controller is used for the memory VRM.
> 
> I'd rather have 16 phases doubled than 12 phases doubled if they're both using the same NexFET model. That's why I believe the Asrock has potential to be the better board.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no Asrock X370 OC Formula , but judging from the Z270 offerings the Taichi is on par with the top tier from Asrock.
> Z97 Extreme 6 and OC Formula Asrock stuff has been better than ASUS' VRM for ROG.


That's intel. AMD platform has been different. During the AM3+ era I have used, tested and reviewed about 12 different boards from Asus, Gigabyte,MSi and Asrock. In the last case specifically the killer 990FX (rich in features, so-so for overclocks) and the 990FX exteme3 (all around bad). Giga capacity in power delivery varied between revisions but their BIOS was consistently bad. MSI had typically problems with both features and Asrock had consistently underengineered boards to save costs. Asus was miles ahead of everyone. It is hard to ignore the previous records of vendors here.


----------



## Outcasst

Only reason I went for the Crosshair was because of the AM3 mounting holes. NZXT isn't going to have any AM4 kits available until mid march.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Nobody knows because NDA is not up yet.
> 
> If it's an IR3567 PWM controller it only has 8 channels (6+2); IR3565 has only 6 total (4+2) ; IR35201 is also 6 total (4+2) or 8 total (6+2 or 8+0). It requires doublers for 16 phases no matter what.
> 
> The ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero has 12 phases. It is highly unlikely it does not use doublers unless a separate PWM controller is used for the memory VRM.
> 
> I'd rather have 16 phases doubled than 12 phases doubled if they're both using the same NexFET model. That's why I believe the Asrock has potential to be the better board.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no Asrock X370 OC Formula , but judging from the Z270 offerings the Taichi is on par with the top tier from Asrock.
> Z97 Extreme 6 and OC Formula Asrock stuff has been better than ASUS' VRM for ROG.
> 
> 
> 
> That's intel. AMD platform has been different. During the AM3+ era I have used, tested and reviewed about 12 different boards from Asus, Gigabyte,MSi and Asrock. In the last case specifically the killer 990FX (rich in features, so-so for overclocks) and the 990FX exteme3 (all around bad). Giga capacity in power delivery varied between revisions but their BIOS was consistently bad. MSI had typically problems with both features and Asrock had consistently underengineered boards to save costs. Asus was miles ahead of everyone. It is hard to ignore the previous records of vendors here.
Click to expand...

Yes, most ASRock 990FX and 970 boards were pretty junk, that doesn't mean the same thing for X370 and B350 though.

Z97, Z170 and Z270 ASRock boards overall were pretty damn good, I'd expect them to bring the same level of quality to AM4


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Didn't MSI just clear 3200mhz c14 ram for Ryzen? That's pretty low no?


Latency as measured by benchmarks not CAS timings.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, most ASRock 990FX and 970 boards were pretty junk, that doesn't mean the same thing for X370 and B350 though.
> 
> Z97, Z170 and Z270 ASRock boards overall were pretty damn good, I'd expect them to bring the same level of quality to AM4


With Intel at least in IVY/SB days a $130 MB will have no problem overclocking any CPU. Does not seem to be the case with Zen.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, most ASRock 990FX and 970 boards were pretty junk, that doesn't mean the same thing for X370 and B350 though.
> 
> Z97, Z170 and Z270 ASRock boards overall were pretty damn good, I'd expect them to bring the same level of quality to AM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Intel at least in IVY/SB days a $130 MB will have no problem overclocking any CPU. Does not seem to be the case with Zen.
Click to expand...

because we also had 8c/16t CPUs on a 14nm process with Sandy and Ivy too didn't we?


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> That's intel. AMD platform has been different. During the AM3+ era I have used, tested and reviewed about 12 different boards from Asus, Gigabyte,MSi and Asrock. In the last case specifically the killer 990FX (rich in features, so-so for overclocks) and the 990FX exteme3 (all around bad). Giga capacity in power delivery varied between revisions but their BIOS was consistently bad. MSI had typically problems with both features and Asrock had consistently underengineered boards to save costs. Asus was miles ahead of everyone. It is hard to ignore the previous records of vendors here.


The ASRock fatality professional was/is an excellent board that was/is able to push the octos harder than the CHVFz according to testing over on overclockers.com. It was discontinued and replaced with the Extreme 9 later on which had a few improvements. Notably the dual broadcom NICs with Intel NICs. I would agree on the 990fx extreme 4. But after investigating I believe it was my son's carelessness that fried that board.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> That's intel. AMD platform has been different. During the AM3+ era I have used, tested and reviewed about 12 different boards from Asus, Gigabyte,MSi and Asrock. In the last case specifically the killer 990FX (rich in features, so-so for overclocks) and the 990FX exteme3 (all around bad). Giga capacity in power delivery varied between revisions but their BIOS was consistently bad. MSI had typically problems with both features and Asrock had consistently underengineered boards to save costs. Asus was miles ahead of everyone. It is hard to ignore the previous records of vendors here.
> 
> 
> 
> The ASRock fatality professional was/is an excellent board that was/is able to push the octos harder than the CHVFz according to testing over on overclockers.com. It was discontinued and replaced with the Extreme 9 later on which had a few improvements. Notably the dual broadcom NICs with Intel NICs. I would agree on the 990fx extreme 4. But after investigating I believe it was my son's carelessness that fried that board.
Click to expand...

I haven't looked , but I'm going to guess HWBOT's information would dispute that as a general rule.

Wasn't the fatality professional 12+2 but used doublers?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> because we also had 8c/16t CPUs on a 14nm process with Sandy and Ivy too didn't we?


We had 1C CPUs at one point. 8C after 6 years from SB is not that big of deal. Those were also 32nm parts.

Core i7 920 to 2600K was huge jump in terms of MB requirements. For X58 was hot power hungry and same with CPU.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> because we also had 8c/16t CPUs on a 14nm process with Sandy and Ivy too didn't we?
> 
> 
> 
> We had 1C CPUs at one point. 8C after 6 years from SB is not that big of deal. Those were also 32nm parts.
> 
> Core i7 920 to 2600K was huge jump in terms of MB requirements. For X58 was hot power hungry and same with CPU.
Click to expand...

It was and I think for the lower core count CPUs the cheaper motherboards would be fine, for the 8 cores though I'd want a higher end board.


----------



## finalheaven

According to Gigabyte's new QVL list (using GA-AX370-Gaming K7 as example), on the list for DDR4 3200, none of the ram states support for 4 Memory Socket Support. http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ax370-gaming-k7.pdf

Does that mean it will not support 4x8gb of ram of 3200? It'll only support two sticks 2x8gb or 2x16gb?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> According to Gigabyte's new QVL list (using GA-AX370-Gaming K7 as example), on the list for DDR4 3200, none of the ram states support for 4 Memory Socket Support. http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ax370-gaming-k7.pdf
> 
> Does that mean it will not support 4x8gb of ram of 3200? It'll only support two sticks 2x8gb or 2x16gb?


At the moment. AMD will apparently work on some tuning fixes that will help with RAM and provide them to motherboard vendors to be included in BIOS updates. The current ETA is 1-2 months from launch as AMD has primarily focused on CPU performance leading up to the launch. It'd be ideal for everything to be ironed out to perfection immediately but realistically, Intel launches still have problems and they employ more people in some of their locations than AMD employs en toto.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It was and I think for the lower core count CPUs the cheaper motherboards would be fine, for the 8 cores though I'd want a higher end board.


You can technically put 1800X on A320 correct? There should not be any reason why 1700 can hit 4GHz on B350 unless 1700 is really a bad sku.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Unless he's running 4 sticks. Then you might have to lower clocks.


Yes i will full all four slots.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It was and I think for the lower core count CPUs the cheaper motherboards would be fine, for the 8 cores though I'd want a higher end board.
> 
> 
> 
> You can technically put 1800X on A320 correct? There should not be any reason why 1700 can hit 4GHz on B350 unless 1700 is really a bad sku.
Click to expand...

You could yes, would you though?

Asus have the B350m Prime-A listed as capable of handling the 1800x, either they've screwed up royally or it can handle the CPU.

We don't know these things yet, I'm not sure how many times I need to repeat myself about this.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You could yes, would you though?
> 
> Asus have the B350m Prime-A listed as capable of handling the 1800x, either they've screwed up royally or it can handle the CPU.
> 
> We don't know these things yet, I'm not sure how many times I need to repeat myself about this.


Handling and being suitable (for Ocing) are two different things. It could very well not turbo most of the time.

I noticed a few boutique OEMs selling $2k+ systems with garbage VRMs but those generally don't advertise any overclocking. Instead you pay for painted cases and lots of RGB LEDs









i.e.
Origin PC https://www.originpc.com/gaming/desktops/genesis/: GIGABYTE AB350-Gaming 3 (garbage) , MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon , ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
Maingear https://www.maingear.com/custom/desktops/f131/index.php MSI B350M Gaming Pro (LED garbage)
Velocity Micro http://www.velocitymicro.com/wizard.php?iid=255 ASUS B350M-A (unheatsinked mATX ...)
Xotic PC http://www.xoticpc.com/g5-shadow-ryzen.html?startcustomization=1 MSI B350M Gaming Pro , MSI B350 Tomahawk ,ASUS Prime B350 Plus

Cyberpower advertises a 10% overclock even on these B350 boards which I feel is a bad idea (see http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Hyper_Liquid_Ryzen_X):

ASRock AB350 Pro4 AM4 ATX w/ RGB, Realtek LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 4 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 2 M.2 SATA/PCIe (Pro OC Certified)
ASRock AB350 Gaming K4 AM4 ATX w/ RGB, Realtek LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 4 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 2 M.2 SATA/PCIe (Pro OC Certified)
GIGABYTE B350 GAMING AM4 ATX W/RGB CROSSFIRE SLI SATA3 M.2/PCIE (Pro OC Certified)
GIGABYTE B350 GAMING 3 AM4 ATX W/RGB CROSSFIRE SLI SATA3 M.2/PCIE (Pro OC Certified)
MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 ATX w/ RGB, Intel LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 2 PCIe x1, 2 PCI, 4 SATA3, 1 M.2 SATA/PCIe (Pro OC Certified)


----------



## AuraNova

The Origin Millennium/Genesis cases look too bulky for my taste.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You could yes, would you though?
> 
> Asus have the B350m Prime-A listed as capable of handling the 1800x, either they've screwed up royally or it can handle the CPU.
> 
> We don't know these things yet, I'm not sure how many times I need to repeat myself about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Handling and being suitable (for Ocing) are two different things.
> 
> I noticed a few boutique OEMs selling $2k+ systems with garbage VRMs but those generally don't advertise any overclocking. Instead you pay for painted cases and lots of RGB LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.e.
> Origin PC https://www.originpc.com/gaming/desktops/genesis/: GIGABYTE AB350-Gaming 3 (garbage) , MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon , ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
> Maingear https://www.maingear.com/custom/desktops/f131/index.php MSI B350M Gaming Pro (LED garbage)
> Velocity Micro http://www.velocitymicro.com/wizard.php?iid=255 ASUS B350M-A (unheatsinked mATX ...)
> Xotic PC http://www.xoticpc.com/g5-shadow-ryzen.html?startcustomization=1 MSI B350M Gaming Pro , MSI B350 Tomahawk ,ASUS Prime B350 Plus
> 
> Cyberpower advertises a 10% overclock even on these B350 boards which I feel is a bad idea (see http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Hyper_Liquid_Ryzen_X):
> 
> ASRock AB350 Pro4 AM4 ATX w/ RGB, Realtek LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 4 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 2 M.2 SATA/PCIe (Pro OC Certified)
> ASRock AB350 Gaming K4 AM4 ATX w/ RGB, Realtek LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 4 PCIe x1, 6 SATA3, 2 M.2 SATA/PCIe (Pro OC Certified)
> GIGABYTE B350 GAMING AM4 ATX W/RGB CROSSFIRE SLI SATA3 M.2/PCIE (Pro OC Certified)
> GIGABYTE B350 GAMING 3 AM4 ATX W/RGB CROSSFIRE SLI SATA3 M.2/PCIE (Pro OC Certified)
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 ATX w/ RGB, Intel LAN, 2 PCIe x16, 2 PCIe x1, 2 PCI, 4 SATA3, 1 M.2 SATA/PCIe (Pro OC Certified)
Click to expand...

Of course, I never suggested otherwise.

I find it concerning that Cyberpower is doing that tbh, I have a feeling that B350 will end up like the 970 chipset for AMD last gen, can handle it but overclocking is not recommended


----------



## arrow0309

I've just (pre)ordered my new 1800X from amazon.fr at a nice price.








Now I'll only have to wait for a decent x370 micro-atx board with at least 8 phases


----------



## kingduqc

Where can I get a motherboard 101? Apparently motherboard has an impact on oc, i always choose the cheap option but for razer I might as was very a nicer Motherboard.


----------



## RnRollie

I've got a feeling that waiting till the Summer Sales is gonna be the best thing to do.
By then there should be no issues with CPU & RAM availability and most other issues will be ironed out with Rev 1.1 or Rev 2 boards and bios updates.
Not to mention there will be lots more user and in-depth reviews putting it all in context.
Also by then we'll KNOW whats happening on GPU market, no more speculation


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Where can I get a motherboard 101? Apparently motherboard has an impact on oc, i always choose the cheap option but for razer I might as was very a nicer Motherboard.


Motherboard 101 : You get what you pay for.









$300,- price differences between low and hi-end do not exist because of fancy gold plating or inlaid diamonds









There are plenty of MB specific sections, and info on MB & OC in general... a couple of minutes browsing through the available sections will help you on your merry way to find more detailed info.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Motherboard 101 : You get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300,- price differences between low and hi-end do not exist because of fancy gold plating or inlaid diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of MB specific sections, and info on MB & OC in general... a couple of minutes browsing through the available sections will help you on your merry way to find more detailed info.


however there are price differences because of features such as wifi, bluetooth, audio and dual NICs to name a few.

plenty of ~$140- $180 mobos OC as well if not better than their much more expensive counter parts.


----------



## dansi

Any Gene board from Asus?

Their current offering looks paltry. The matx B350M is weak sauce.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> plenty of ~$140- $180 mobos OC as well if not better than their much more expensive counter parts.


In my experience, mainstream mobos are not a bottleneck in OC-ing; CPU's and DIMM's are. In fact, if one just wants a performance oriented, no frills motherboard, the $140-180 segment you mentioned is the right spot.

Of course, all of the neat add-ons and features come with $250+.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Any Gene board from Asus?
> 
> Their current offering looks paltry. The matx B350M is weak sauce.


Not yet. But I would expect a lot more motherboards to roll out over the coming month.

Not even half the boards that should be available at launch have been shown so far, its just one more week.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In my experience, mainstream mobos are not a bottleneck in OC-ing; CPU's and DIMM's are. In fact, if one just wants a performance oriented, no frills motherboard, the $140-180 segment you mentioned is the right spot.
> 
> Of course, all of the neat add-ons and features come with $250+.


I agree, you can find damn good boards with strong VRMs in $100-150 range, one just gotta do their research and not buy the first blinky thing.
Sure 8 cores are gonna eat some decent power compared to what many are used to from 4 core Intels but it shouldn't be that bad or unmanageable VRM wise. The VRMs don't cost as much as mobo makers would have you believe and a nice big piece of alu heatsink neither.
Usually, forget the most popular brands, right now that's probably Asus and MSI, look at other mobo makers that will offer more for less $$$. Many boards are not released yet, it will take time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Motherboard 101 : You get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $300,- price differences between low and hi-end do not exist because of fancy gold plating or inlaid diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of MB specific sections, and info on MB & OC in general... a couple of minutes browsing through the available sections will help you on your merry way to find more detailed info.


Not really. Back in the day I got my Z77X-UD5H for $180 CAD. An ASUS ROG or Deluxe MB where a lot more expnsive. UD5H has all the features I needs and the ability to OC my 3770K to the CHIPs limit. What more do you need. Even UD3H would have done the same.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I agree, you can find damn good boards with strong VRMs in $100-150 range, one just gotta do their research and not buy the first blinky thing.
> Sure 8 cores are gonna eat some decent power compared to what many are used to from 4 core Intels but it shouldn't be that bad or unmanageable VRM wise. The VRMs don't cost as much as mobo makers would have you believe and a nice big piece of alu heatsink neither.
> Usually, forget the most popular brands, right now that's probably Asus and MSI, look at other mobo makers that will offer more for less $$$. Many boards are not released yet, it will take time.


I've stuck with Asus' $140-180 segment because they've always worked for me, regardless of which brand has the best bang/buck, and i'll continue to do so till they give me issues.

Though, for Z170, Asus and MSI were the only brands with an ITX board with support for 4000 MHz memory and well reviewed CPU OC capabilities, so i wouldn't have been able to choose a different brand if i wanted to. And for the $150, they even gave me a key for Doom.

Good deal if you ask me!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In my experience, mainstream mobos are not a bottleneck in OC-ing; CPU's and DIMM's are. In fact, if one just wants a performance oriented, no frills motherboard, the $140-180 segment you mentioned is the right spot.
> 
> Of course, all of the neat add-ons and features come with $250+.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, you can find damn good boards with strong VRMs in $100-150 range, *one just gotta do their research and not buy the first blinky thing.*
> Sure 8 cores are gonna eat some decent power compared to what many are used to from 4 core Intels but it shouldn't be that bad or unmanageable VRM wise. The VRMs don't cost as much as mobo makers would have you believe and a nice big piece of alu heatsink neither.
> Usually, forget the most popular brands, right now that's probably Asus and MSI, look at other mobo makers that will offer more for less $$$. Many boards are not released yet, it will take time.
Click to expand...

*^THAT*

and i am going to pimp out this forum's Sin0822 who does the mobo reviews for tweaktown. stripping down the mobo to do a circuit analysis and FLIR shots while OCing to me is helpful.

most reviews just show a few glamour shots, "this is the usb header."


----------



## Ultracarpet

People are making me nervous by not even mentioning the ab350m pro4 ive decided to go with. Is there a matx with more phases? Even that x370 matx biostar only has 7...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In my experience, mainstream mobos are not a bottleneck in OC-ing; CPU's and DIMM's are. In fact, if one just wants a performance oriented, no frills motherboard, the $140-180 segment you mentioned is the right spot.
> 
> Of course, all of the neat add-ons and features come with $250+.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, you can find damn good boards with strong VRMs in $100-150 range, *one just gotta do their research and not buy the first blinky thing.*
> Sure 8 cores are gonna eat some decent power compared to what many are used to from 4 core Intels but it shouldn't be that bad or unmanageable VRM wise. The VRMs don't cost as much as mobo makers would have you believe and a nice big piece of alu heatsink neither.
> Usually, forget the most popular brands, right now that's probably Asus and MSI, look at other mobo makers that will offer more for less $$$. Many boards are not released yet, it will take time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *^THAT*
> 
> and i am going to pimp out this forum's Sin0822 who does the mobo reviews for tweaktown. stripping down the mobo to do a circuit analysis and FLIR shots while OCing to me is helpful.
> 
> most reviews just show a few glamour shots, "this is the usb header."
Click to expand...

Love Sins mobo reviews, you can be sure they'll be linked here when they go live


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In my experience, mainstream mobos are not a bottleneck in OC-ing; CPU's and DIMM's are. In fact, if one just wants a performance oriented, no frills motherboard, the $140-180 segment you mentioned is the right spot.
> 
> Of course, all of the neat add-ons and features come with $250+.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, you can find damn good boards with strong VRMs in $100-150 range, *one just gotta do their research and not buy the first blinky thing.*
> Sure 8 cores are gonna eat some decent power compared to what many are used to from 4 core Intels but it shouldn't be that bad or unmanageable VRM wise. The VRMs don't cost as much as mobo makers would have you believe and a nice big piece of alu heatsink neither.
> Usually, forget the most popular brands, right now that's probably Asus and MSI, look at other mobo makers that will offer more for less $$$. Many boards are not released yet, it will take time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *^THAT*
> 
> and i am going to pimp out this forum's Sin0822 who does the mobo reviews for tweaktown. stripping down the mobo to do a circuit analysis and FLIR shots while OCing to me is helpful.
> 
> most reviews just show a few glamour shots, "this is the usb header."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love Sins mobo reviews, you can be sure they'll be linked here when they go live
Click to expand...

Top notch fellow - look forward to the reviews as well.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> People are making me nervous by not even mentioning the ab350m pro4 ive decided to go with. Is there a matx with more phases? Even that x370 matx biostar only has 7...


looking at the biostar X370GT7 Ver. 5.x i d/l the data sheet (docx file) and it has some nice buzz words like:

IR's digital PWM controller and PowIRstage™
Low RdsOn P-Pak MOS
Super Durable Ferrite Choke
sounds good.









edit; however w.o knowing exact part numbers could be 35Amps a phase or up to 60Amps a phase.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> however there are price differences because of features such as wifi, bluetooth, audio and dual NICs to name a few.
> 
> plenty of ~$140- $180 mobos OC as well if not better than their much more expensive counter parts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In my experience, mainstream mobos are not a bottleneck in OC-ing; CPU's and DIMM's are. In fact, if one just wants a performance oriented, no frills motherboard, the $140-180 segment you mentioned is the right spot.
> 
> Of course, all of the neat add-ons and features come with $250+.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I agree, you can find damn good boards with strong VRMs in $100-150 range, one just gotta do their research and not buy the first blinky thing.
> Sure 8 cores are gonna eat some decent power compared to what many are used to from 4 core Intels but it shouldn't be that bad or unmanageable VRM wise. The VRMs don't cost as much as mobo makers would have you believe and a nice big piece of alu heatsink neither.
> Usually, forget the most popular brands, right now that's probably Asus and MSI, look at other mobo makers that will offer more for less $$$. Many boards are not released yet, it will take time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I've stuck with Asus' $140-180 segment because they've always worked for me, regardless of which brand has the best bang/buck, and i'll continue to do so till they give me issues.
> 
> Though, for Z170, Asus and MSI were the only brands with an ITX board with support for 4000 MHz memory and well reviewed CPU OC capabilities, so i wouldn't have been able to choose a different brand if i wanted to. And for the $150, they even gave me a key for Doom.
> 
> Good deal if you ask me!


There is one report out that the for the 1700, it was only able to reach 4.0ghz with the highest end motherboards, while others only reached 3.8ghz. Current intel processors may not be picky with motherboards or phases but it seems like Ryzen may be different.

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700-overclocked-4ghz/
Quote:


> We just tested a 1700, it hit 4.0GHz stable in everything, but ONLY in the Crosshair mainboard, the lower-end boards it was hovering around 3.80GHz as the VRM's were cooking with extra voltage. It however was maxing around 4050MHz, so I'd say 1700 can do 3.9-4.1GHz, of course the 1800X will probably do 4.1-4.3 as no doubt better binned, but if your clocking the motherboard has a big impact on the overclock and so far Asus Crosshair and Asrock Taichi seem the best two.


Will have to wait for more reports but Ryzen may be more picky with phases. Definitely choose better phases (not just more, quality matters).


----------



## looniam

whats a lower end board? a ~$99 B350 or . . . ?

and there is a $60+ ($75 w/rebate) difference between the taichi and crosshair.


----------



## OneB1t

someone allready tryed to sumarize which motherboard have best VRM for price/performance?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> someone allready tryed to sumarize which motherboard have best VRM for price/performance?


You get what you pay for.


----------



## 364901

Forgive me if someone has noticed this already.

Reading through Gigabyte's AX370 Gaming 5 manual, I noticed that ECC memory can be used, but it just won't run in ECC mode.


----------



## AlphaC

MSI's X370 Xpower Titanium is advertising 4.4GHz on 8 core CPUs and 4.3GHz on 6 cores (see the manual page with GAME BOOST knob).



I sure hope with how expensive it is that those are International Rectifier 60A parts.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI's X370 Xpower Titanium is advertising 4.4GHz on 8 core CPUs and 4.3GHz on 6 cores (see the manual page with GAME BOOST knob).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope with how expensive it is that those are International Rectifier 60A parts.


I could have sworn I posted that a while ago, probably got buried.

It's a good manual though, full of nice info


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> At the moment. AMD will apparently work on some tuning fixes that will help with RAM and provide them to motherboard vendors to be included in BIOS updates. The current ETA is 1-2 months from launch as AMD has primarily focused on CPU performance leading up to the launch. It'd be ideal for everything to be ironed out to perfection immediately but realistically, Intel launches still have problems and they employ more people in some of their locations than AMD employs en toto.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5w2gma/clickbait_sites_spreading_false_rumor_that_ryzen/

If that is true, it appears crosshair hero will support 4 dimms at 3200! that would be awesome.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> At the moment. AMD will apparently work on some tuning fixes that will help with RAM and provide them to motherboard vendors to be included in BIOS updates. The current ETA is 1-2 months from launch as AMD has primarily focused on CPU performance leading up to the launch. It'd be ideal for everything to be ironed out to perfection immediately but realistically, Intel launches still have problems and they employ more people in some of their locations than AMD employs en toto.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5w2gma/clickbait_sites_spreading_false_rumor_that_ryzen/
> 
> If that is true, it appears crosshair hero will support 4 dimms at 3200! that would be awesome.
Click to expand...

Seen something a while ago that stated Gigabyte has already rolled out a new Bios for memory compatibility on their new boards


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seen something a while ago that stated Gigabyte has already rolled out a new Bios for memory compatibility on their new boards


Yes, I'm glad because Gigabyte's current QVL list has no support for 4 dimms above 2800mhz. Hoping in time, all the high end motherboards can at least do 4 dimms at 3200mhz.


----------



## miklkit

Hoo boy. As an FX user I have a different attitude towards motherboards than some posting here. The motherboard is more important than the cpu.

There has been a steady stream of people coming through who put a penthouse price cpu on a bargain basement motherboard and then come here complaining about poor performance. Something like a 9590 sitting on a MSI G45. That is a fire looking for a place to happen, literally.

Over the next year there will be a steady stream of people who put an 1800x on some bargain basement board and will be complaining about poor performance. They will not be getting much sympathy.

Personally when I go shopping I will be buying the motherboard first, probably the MSI Titanium because it has the best heat sinks. Cpu? Umm, some 8 core will do nicely.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hoo boy. As an FX user I have a different attitude towards motherboards than some posting here. The motherboard is more important than the cpu.
> 
> There has been a steady stream of people coming through who put a penthouse price cpu on a bargain basement motherboard and then come here complaining about poor performance. Something like a 9590 sitting on a MSI G45. That is a fire looking for a place to happen, literally.
> 
> Over the next year there will be a steady stream of people who put an 1800x on some bargain basement board and will be complaining about poor performance. They will not be getting much sympathy.
> 
> Personally when I go shopping I will be buying the motherboard first, probably the MSI Titanium because it has the best heat sinks. Cpu? Umm, some 8 core will do nicely.


As far as I'm aware VRM heatsinks make no real world difference, seeing as high quality VRMs should have no issue sitting at 120c~. A cheaper board does not necessarily mean poor power delivery and a more expensive board doesn't necessarily make much difference, the quality of the VRMs and mosfets are much more important than whether or not they have a big chunk of metal and plastic sitting on top of them.

I'm not recommending anyone go and overclock an 1800x on a $50 motherboard, but it almost sounds like you believe spending $300 on a flagship board is absolutely necessary.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Im not sure that extra 4 pin is even normal for power supplies to have, even good enough ones for overclocking. I hope the CPU itself doesn't really need it for OCing. I'd be pretty upset if the power supply I only spent $140aud on last month wasn't good enough to let me OC on ryzen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI's X370 Xpower Titanium is advertising 4.4GHz on 8 core CPUs and 4.3GHz on 6 cores (see the manual page with GAME BOOST knob).
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope with how expensive it is that those are International Rectifier 60A parts.


This is why you wait for the reviews and roundups that will likely drop next Tuesday. Then you purchase your board. Don't forget other supplies like art eraser! Then order all other components. Last, you purchase the binned chip. If the stars align, you're up and running mid-March...


----------



## finalheaven

For those going for new builds, how much ram are you guys getting?

It feels like for gaming and for the future, 16gb is minimum since at least a few games now recommend 16gb of ram. However, is 32gb too much if you're not doing any video, picture, or graphics editing? Will some games recommend 32gb of ram 3 years from now?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> As far as I'm aware VRM heatsinks make no real world difference, seeing as high quality VRMs should have no issue sitting at 120c~. A cheaper board does not necessarily mean poor power delivery and a more expensive board doesn't necessarily make much difference, the quality of the VRMs and mosfets are much more important than whether or not they have a big chunk of metal and plastic sitting on top of them.
> 
> I'm not recommending anyone go and overclock an 1800x on a $50 motherboard, but it almost sounds like you believe spending $300 on a flagship board is absolutely necessary.


It's an AM3+ thing. The only really great boards for that platform were the tippy-top models. I anticipate AM4 to receive much better treatment from mobo vendors.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For those going for new builds, how much ram are you guys getting?
> 
> It feels like for gaming and for the future, 16gb is minimum since at least a few games now recommend 16gb of ram. However, is 32gb too much if you're not doing any video, picture, or graphics editing? Will some games recommend 32gb of ram 3 years from now?


I bought a 4 x 8 gb set for these reasons. 2x4 isn't enough for some of the things I do. 2x8 in 2 slots should give a good balance of ram needed and overclock speed . At some point I'll have 2 setups needing DDR4, I can have a 16 gb set for both or combine them for benches etc. that make use of the 32 gb. I went with CL 14 / 3200 mhz , the best specs on the QVL for the MSI Titanium at the moment.

My first DDR3 was a 2x1 gb set of 1800 MHZ cl7 OCZ the last was a CL 10 4x4gb set of 2400 mhz Avexir - hard to say where DDR4 will lead me.

I doubt games will call for 32 gb of ram for quite a while though.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's an AM3+ thing. The only really great boards for that platform were the tippy-top models. I anticipate AM4 to receive much better treatment from mobo vendors.


I guess tbf, my perspective on this is skewed from the last cpu I bought being on a platform where a "bargain basement" board has managed to maintain a decent overclock for the past 6 years.








I sort of just already expected that if the cpus are competitive, vendors would provide the same level of quality that intel normally gets.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For those going for new builds, how much ram are you guys getting?
> 
> It feels like for gaming and for the future, 16gb is minimum since at least a few games now recommend 16gb of ram. However, is 32gb too much if you're not doing any video, picture, or graphics editing? Will some games recommend 32gb of ram 3 years from now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I bought a 4 x 8 gb set for these reasons. 2x4 isn't enough for some of the things I do. 2x8 in 2 slots should give a good balance of ram needed and overclock speed . At some point I'll have 2 setups needing DDR4, I can have a 16 gb set for both or combine them for benches etc. that make use of the 32 gb. I went with CL 14 / 3200 mhz , the best specs on the QVL for the MSI Titanium at the moment.
> 
> My first DDR3 was a 2x1 gb set of 1800 MHZ cl7 OCZ the last was a CL 10 4x4gb set of 2400 mhz Avexir - hard to say where DDR4 will lead me.
> 
> I doubt games will call for 32 gb of ram for quite a while though.


I need 32GB just with word, excel, and my web browser (literally 200-400 tabs open). I run out of memory off of that. Now, to be fair, I went and bought 2 2x8GB G.skill 4133 CL19 21-21-41 kits and get [email protected] 17-17-36-280 2T and [email protected] CL16 20-20-40-310 2T. They work wonderfully (although my M8E took awhile to get 4000 to work because it's highest rating is 3866 on one DIMM).

So start watching your memory usage and needs, and remember, with faster memory, you may not need as much. Also remember an 8-core will suck down more memory than a Quad...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> I guess tbf, my perspective on this is skewed from the last cpu I bought being on a platform where a "bargain basement" board has managed to maintain a decent overclock for the past 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of just already expected that if the cpus are competitive, vendors would provide the same level of quality that intel normally gets.


I agree and I'm expecting the same, especially seeing as how FM2+ has received a bit more parity from vendors in terms of quality. Having had several Vishera chips I know where the AM3+ folks are coming from, but I think Vishera owners are in for the biggest treat of all: parity and motherboard choice!


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> I need 32GB just with word, excel, and my web browser (literally 200-400 tabs open). I run out of memory off of that. Now, to be fair, I went and bought 2 2x8GB G.skill 4133 CL19 21-21-41 kits and get [email protected] 17-17-36-280 2T and [email protected] CL16 20-20-40-310 2T. They work wonderfully (although my M8E took awhile to get 4000 to work because it's highest rating is 3866 on one DIMM).
> 
> So start watching your memory usage and needs, and remember, with faster memory, you may not need as much. Also remember an 8-core will suck down more memory than a Quad...


Hmm I did not know that an 8-core would utilize more memory. I use my PC both a server (just for media) and for gaming. I believe 16gb is minimum for gaming nowadays with more and more games recommending 16gb. Added to the fact that I game at 1440p, intend to move to 4k gaming, and kept my 2500k for 6 years, perhaps I should go for 32gb for future proofing.

8 core Ryzen and 32gb ram should last for a long while...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's an AM3+ thing. The only really great boards for that platform were *the tippy-top models.* I anticipate AM4 to receive much better treatment from mobo vendors.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hoo boy. As an FX user I have a different attitude towards motherboards than some posting here. The motherboard is more important than the cpu.
> 
> There has been a steady stream of people coming through who put a penthouse price cpu on a bargain basement motherboard and then come here complaining about poor performance. Something like a 9590 sitting on a MSI G45. That is a fire looking for a place to happen, literally.
> 
> Over the next year there will be a steady stream of people who put an 1800x on some bargain basement board and will be complaining about poor performance. They will not be getting much sympathy.
> 
> Personally when I go shopping I will be buying the motherboard first, probably the MSI Titanium because it has the best heat sinks. Cpu? Umm, some 8 core will do nicely.


As a recent fx user with a 4.6ghz oc, I think psu is much more important. My cheap 990FX motherboard handled 24/7. Oc until I sold it 6 or so years later


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
Click to expand...


----------



## KGPrime

Looks like the Asrock K4 is the only one that has done most everything proper thus far. Best all arounder. Sub $150 on sale. Dual M.2, Led Post the standard current decent sound codec.

Imo Asus kind of failed on the Crosshair, which is odd because the z270 Hero is stellar. No Dual m.2. I don't get why they wouldn't basically copy them 1:1. In fact unless supposed guaranteed ram speeds out of the gate is your main goal i don't see much value in that board, even though i love the sound stuff. Pisses me off rally as i really liked the z270 a lot and was hoping for a clone of that for Ryzen.

The MSI Pro Carbon is bad design all around having one of the m.2 under the V card making it a non start. Pretty much the worst board of them all or perhaps the Gigabyte for the price, SINGLE M.2 slot for the money and being again under the video card. The dual front /back panel audio is redundant where dual m.2 would be better imo. I don't know, i do music production on my pc and i wouldn't even need or use that. Maybe someone else would find a very specific use for it i'm not considering.

The Biostar are somewhat lacking. At least, no Dual m.2. I guess that's the bottom line for me







Dual m.2. lol. Or at least One in a good spot. But any $200 dollar board better godamn well have dual M.2 if a $150 to sub $150 board has it everything else being somewhat nich/trivial or equal.


----------



## AlphaC

Back on topic... anyone waiting for ITX should be aware there is apparently a Crosshair VI impact in the works with EIGHT IR3553 (40A per phase).



https://www.profesionalreview.com/2016/06/27/mini-itx-am4-asus-rog-crosshair/ , http://pclab.pl/news70370.html


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For those going for new builds, how much ram are you guys getting?
> 
> It feels like for gaming and for the future, 16gb is minimum since at least a few games now recommend 16gb of ram. However, is 32gb too much if you're not doing any video, picture, or graphics editing? Will some games recommend 32gb of ram 3 years from now?


Ram, I'll be going 2x16GB however I'll be doing video recording, 3d modelling etc but I'm also going 32GB because I play a lot of "alpha" games so most of them have memory leaks of one kind or another.

As for games in general they may need more ram in the future but by than DDR4 should be a bit cheaper so I'd say 16GB now to be safe, just my







.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> The Biostar are somewhat lacking. At least, no Dual m.2. I guess that's the bottom line for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual m.2. lol. Or at least One in a good spot. But any $200 dollar board better godamn well have dual M.2 if a $150 to sub $150 board has it everything else being somewhat nich/trivial or equal.


The price sort of justifies itself when you realize they include a free SATA M.2 with the motherboard. However, I already have an M.2 drive. More and more, I am leaning towards the Carbon.


----------



## kittysox

So still no confirmed itx boards available at launch?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> The price sort of justifies itself when you realize they include a free SATA M.2 with the motherboard. However, I already have an M.2 drive. More and more, I am leaning towards the Carbon.


Their m.2 cooling feature has been well-reviewed also. For me a single m.2 slot isn't a dealbreaker, but we all have our foibles.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Back on topic... anyone waiting for ITX should be aware there is apparently a Crosshair VI impact in the works with EIGHT IR3553 (40A per phase).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.profesionalreview.com/2016/06/27/mini-itx-am4-asus-rog-crosshair/ , http://pclab.pl/news70370.html


That's great even if not really an exclusive news, it was presented last summer for the first time:

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52796/amds-next-gen-am4-socket-pictured-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-impact/index.html

Hopefully they'll gonna produce it this time and even a new micro-atx Gene as well


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Their m.2 cooling feature has been well-reviewed also. For me a single m.2 slot isn't a dealbreaker, but we all have our foibles.


I've read MSI's m.2 cooling increases temperatures.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2781-msi-m2-heat-shield-increases-temperatures


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I've read MSI's m.2 cooling increases temperatures.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2781-msi-m2-heat-shield-increases-temperatures


I was speaking of Biostar's.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8046/biostar-z270gt6-motherboard-review/index2.html

Interesting about MSI's, though. Cheers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How would this ITX Z270 MB fair in terms of power delivery compared to high end X370 MB?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-Z270I-Gaming/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Their m.2 cooling feature has been well-reviewed also. For me a single m.2 slot isn't a dealbreaker, but we all have our foibles.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read MSI's m.2 cooling increases temperatures.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2781-msi-m2-heat-shield-increases-temperatures
Click to expand...

In my opinion gamers nexus's journalistic integrity = 0 but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my opinion gamers nexus's journalistic integrity = 0 but that's just my opinion.


How come? They try to be a bit more professional then other sites.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my opinion gamers nexus's journalistic integrity = 0 but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> How come? They try to be a bit more professional then other sites.
Click to expand...

0 was probably a bit harsh , but I have my reasons







.


----------



## Osjur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hopefully they'll gonna produce it this time and even a new micro-atx Gene as well


Also hoping for ROG m-atx board.


----------



## kittysox

Here's to hope by for that crosshair vi impact!


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How would this ITX Z270 MB fair in terms of power delivery compared to high end X370 MB?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-Z270I-Gaming/


Whenever they put "gaming" on anything it seems like it's a cut down version. Probably better?

The impact has a daughter board for more components compared to the Strix at least.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How would this ITX Z270 MB fair in terms of power delivery compared to high end X370 MB?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-Z270I-Gaming/


Decent if Sin's assessment of the X99 is correct and they put out 50A
Quote:


> could not find the datasheet for the power blocks, but they are Infineon BSG0812NDI. Datasheets for the BSG0810NDI, BSG0811NDI, and BSG0813NDI are available from Infineon's website, and the 0810 has the lowest RDS(ON) and the 0813 has the highest, but all of them are rated 50A so I would assume the 0812 is as too, with an RDS(ON) in between those of the 0811 and 0813. Either way, 50A per phase sounds about right for a motherboard in this price range from ASUS.
> 
> Since these power blocks are not fully integrated power stages, they require external drivers.


(http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7751/asus-rog-strix-x99-gaming-intel-motherboard-review/index3.html)

OCAHOLIC gallery of the VRM https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-album.php?start=30&id=889&orderby=ASC&sortby=photo_name

https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=35480

mosfet = 4C86N

which is this www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFD4C86N-D.PDF

NTMFD4C86N PowerPhase, Dual N-Channel SO8FL 30 V, High Side 20 A / Low Side 32 A *for the memory*

and Infineon BSG0812ND x 6 for the CPU

as per http://www.hw4all.com/asus-z170i-pro-gaming-review-motherboard/ , http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/asus-h170i-pro.shtml , http://www.itocp.com/htmls/39/n-6439-2.html

this is what you want as in the Maximus VIII Impact:

https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=21992


https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=22012

or even the Asrock Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac with 6 of the Texas Instruments CSD87350D NexFETs
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8018/asrock-fatal1ty-z270-gaming-itx-ac-motherboard-review/index3.html

*** edited for correctness , the NTMFD4C86N was used for memory


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI's X370 Xpower Titanium is advertising 4.4GHz on 8 core CPUs and 4.3GHz on 6 cores (see the manual page with GAME BOOST knob).
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope with how expensive it is that those are International Rectifier 60A parts.


Yeah same - like on their Z270 Xpower.

We're going to need at some point to create a list of which boards have good VRMs and which ones are well ... paying for fancy LEDs with poor VRMs. They used the 60A IR3555A on the Z270 XPower, which is basically the top tier of VRMs in a 10 + 4 configuration. Having re-drivers on the Z270 was also good for signal quality.

I think the X370 is a 10 + 4 configuration. No idea what's underneath though. What's disappointing is that the X370 Xpower costs almost as much as the Z270 XPower but has a weaker VRM.

Z270 XPower (currently 330 USD)
 

X370 XPower (currently 300 USD)
 

The Z270 XPower just seems like a much higher end board. VRM design, but also in terms of PCB layout. The older XPower boards were even more overkill, with a PLX PEX 8747 (I have a Z87 XPower like that).

You lose (Z270 vs X370 XPower):

1x M.2 slot
2x SATA 3.0 ports
All 4 PCIe x16 slots are metal reinforced
Power design doesn't seem to have as many phases (and keep in mind the Z270 has 60A phases)
Second LAN (XPower has a second i211V)
Voltage checkpoints
Some USB ports in the rear

This is not a good value board at all, considering the price. It needs to go down, at least as much as 1/3 in price or more.

Here's the X99 XPower Titanium for a comparison:
 

That is 12x 55A Mosfets (Fairchild) under that heatsink. I think losing the second LAN was a mistake (the non-Titanium XPower which I own has the older i210 LAN as a second NIC), and I wish there were a few more USB ports, but otherwise a solid design. Maybe the Mosfet could have been DirectFET and the chokes upgraded as well (not sure how good the Ti chokes are though).

The MSI XPower is just an example. It's the same with every board. I'm not against paying a lot for a high end motherboard, but it has to have a solid overkill VRM and features to justify the price.

Edit:

This is Asrock's flagship, the X370 Fata1ty Professional Gaming, but what's underneath?



The choke is the standard 60A choke that they use in Intel boards - Dual Stack Mosfet probably means the same NextFET CSD87350Q5D 40A mosfet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Not great.
> 
> OCAHOLIC gallery of the VRM https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-album.php?start=30&id=889&orderby=ASC&sortby=photo_name
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=35480
> 
> mosfet = 4C86N
> 
> which is this www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFD4C86N-D.PDF
> 
> NTMFD4C86N PowerPhase, Dual N-Channel SO8FL 30 V, High Side 20 A / Low Side 32 A
> 
> as per http://www.hw4all.com/asus-z170i-pro-gaming-review-motherboard/ , http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/asus-h170i-pro.shtml , http://www.itocp.com/htmls/39/n-6439-2.html
> 
> this is what you want as in the Maximus VIII Impact:
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=21992
> 
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=22012
> 
> or even the Asrock Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac with 6 of the Texas Instruments CSD87350D NexFETs
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8018/asrock-fatal1ty-z270-gaming-itx-ac-motherboard-review/index3.html


Dam the Impact is as expnsive as full ATX MB. Well it looks like there is no getting away. Only problem with that MB is that I might not be able to fit 240 RAD on the top of my Nano S.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> As far as I'm aware VRM heatsinks make no real world difference, seeing as high quality VRMs should have no issue sitting at 120c~. A cheaper board does not necessarily mean poor power delivery and a more expensive board doesn't necessarily make much difference, the quality of the VRMs and mosfets are much more important than whether or not they have a big chunk of metal and plastic sitting on top of them.
> 
> I'm not recommending anyone go and overclock an 1800x on a $50 motherboard, but it almost sounds like you believe spending $300 on a flagship board is absolutely necessary.


You've never run AMD, have you? It is a whole other world where the loads are very high and none of the motherboards are very good and most are just plain awful.

I know that the VRMs on my Sabertooth fail at 82C. It's kinda sorta a been there, done that thing. I also know that the MSI GD80 has by far the best heat sinks of any AM3+ board and its VRMs have never touched even 50C. And I've pushed 1.6 volts into both boards with air cooling only.

All I know right now is what some pictures show and the MSI Titanium has the same style of heat sinks as the GD80 while the rest look like junk. I don't know how accurate it is but I read somewhere that Ryzen puts more strain on the VRMs than intel CPUs do. So for me yes, the VRMs and their heat sinks are core and LEDs and M2 are at the bottom of the list.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Decent if Sin's assessment of the X99 is correct and they put out 50A
> (http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7751/asus-rog-strix-x99-gaming-intel-motherboard-review/index3.html)
> 
> OCAHOLIC gallery of the VRM https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-album.php?start=30&id=889&orderby=ASC&sortby=photo_name
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=35480
> 
> mosfet = 4C86N
> 
> which is this www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFD4C86N-D.PDF
> 
> NTMFD4C86N PowerPhase, Dual N-Channel SO8FL 30 V, High Side 20 A / Low Side 32 A *for the memory*
> 
> and Infineon BSG0812ND x 6 for the CPU
> 
> as per http://www.hw4all.com/asus-z170i-pro-gaming-review-motherboard/ , http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/asus-h170i-pro.shtml , http://www.itocp.com/htmls/39/n-6439-2.html
> 
> this is what you want as in the Maximus VIII Impact:
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=21992
> 
> 
> https://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=22012
> 
> or even the Asrock Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac with 6 of the Texas Instruments CSD87350D NexFETs
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8018/asrock-fatal1ty-z270-gaming-itx-ac-motherboard-review/index3.html
> 
> *** edited for correctness , the NTMFD4C86N was used for memory


For the CPU: http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/product/power/mosfet/20v-300v-n-channel-power-mosfet/20v-30v-n-channel-power-mosfet/BSG0813NDI/productType.html?productType=5546d4624bcaebcf014c285bd7db5d84#ispnTab2

Is 50A good?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You've never run AMD, have you? It is a whole other world where the loads are very high and none of the motherboards are very good and most are just plain awful.
> 
> I know that the VRMs on my Sabertooth fail at 82C. It's kinda sorta a been there, done that thing. I also know that the MSI GD80 has by far the best heat sinks of any AM3+ board and its VRMs have never touched even 50C. And I've pushed 1.6 volts into both boards with air cooling only.
> 
> All I know right now is what some pictures show and the MSI Titanium has the same style of heat sinks as the GD80 while the rest look like junk. I don't know how accurate it is but I read somewhere that Ryzen puts more strain on the VRMs than intel CPUs do. So for me yes, the VRMs and their heat sinks are core and LEDs and M2 are at the bottom of the list.


Yeah i started to sort of let this part slip my mind but I too have not used amd in a very long time (aside from building systems for other people) and this was one my concerns and hopes too (not just how good the cpu performance is). I kind of understood amd was not as stable or reliable and things didnt always work as well as the intel side. So this is one of the things im waiting to see and get experience of others and wait for problems to be ironed out before i adopt the platform. Perhaps like someone else said i'll wait for rev 2.0.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> ASUS also lacks PS/2 on their mobos, they don't care about model m owners clearly


Noticed that as well. Any high performance packaged board leaves out our PS/2 socket.

You have to purchase the mainstream junk here with little to no power, to enjoy our old IBM keyboards. Something you have to put up with when using higher quality input devices verses the cheapo usb garbage keyboards, which are universally available.

Would be nice for at least ONE manufacturer to build a performance motherboard to run any PS/2 based keyboard.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Yeah i started to sort of let this part slip my mind but I too have not used amd in a very long time (aside from building systems for other people) and this was one my concerns and hopes too (not just how good the cpu performance is). I kind of understood *amd was not as stable or reliable* and things didnt always work as well as the intel side. So this is one of the things im waiting to see and get experience of others and wait for problems to be ironed out before i adopt the platform. Perhaps like someone else said i'll wait for rev 2.0.


In what sense? In stock systems, that's just plainly false and in overclocked systems, stability and reliability falls on the user.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> So it looks like the ASUS hero board fits AM3 & AM4 coolers


Liking the CH6







, had nice experience with Asus mobos. Like the nice meaty VRM HS with HP







defo could use the AM3 holes to reuse the TR Archon SB-E







. Like also the voltage read out points by the ATX connector. After noting the slot in I/O I'm wondering if and when an ALPHA version or "one above" board is released







.

Wasn't gonna go Ryzen, but seriously tempted to flog i5 and go Ryzen







. I said I wasn't gonna board the "hype train"







, but nabbed a set of G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200MHz C14 2x8GB kit, now just resisting pulling the trigger on an AM4 board, will I hold out till R5 is out or am I spirally out of control and heading to go for R7 as soon as reviews are out







.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> In what sense? In stock systems, that's just plainly false and in overclocked systems, stability and reliability falls on the user.


Sounds like something I would hear at Bestbuy


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I've read MSI's m.2 cooling increases temperatures.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2781-msi-m2-heat-shield-increases-temperatures


Other tests have shown it works but the m.2 drive needs to have the chips only on top and not be double sided.

I don't know if that was in the manual when gamers nexus did their review but it is now.


----------



## aberrero

Haven't read this whole thread, but I feel I'm not the only one here disappointed by these motherboards. Where is the 100W USB-C ports? Dual M.2 slots? Compared to X99 these boards are much much weaker. And they're not cheap.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Haven't read this whole thread, but I feel I'm not the only one here disappointed by these motherboards. Where is the 100W USB-C ports? Dual M.2 slots? Compared to X99 these boards are much much weaker. And they're not cheap.


To be fair, these boards are more comparable to the z270 range, and while they might be a little more expensive initially, they should have a longer life since this platform is supposed to be used for the next 4 years.


----------



## SuperZan

^ exactly. The platform is not an attempt at a 1:1 replacement of Intel's HEDT platform. It's a way to create a room for AMD's products with elements of HEDT (mainly on the processor side) and Intel's mainstream desktop platform. For x16/x16 SLI and RAID 0 m.2 you'll have to look to HEDT, at least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> The ASRock fatality professional was/is an excellent board that was/is able to push the octos harder than the CHVFz according to testing over on overclockers.com. It was discontinued and replaced with the Extreme 9 later on which had a few improvements. Notably the dual broadcom NICs with Intel NICs. I would agree on the 990fx extreme 4. But after investigating I believe it was my son's carelessness that fried that board.


Extreme 9 was way inferior to Crosshair V in power delivery. There is a very specific reason why top LN2 runs on AMD happen on crosshair boards. They are the best.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Sounds like something I would hear at Bestbuy


Lol, i recently read a few of the comments on neweggs Facebook ad for ryzen. It was hard to read them through all the face palming i was doing.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> In what sense? In stock systems, that's just plainly false and in overclocked systems, stability and reliability falls on the user.


I'm not a lawyer and sometimes don't express meself well. What I meant was that when the VRMs hit 82C, then the overclock fails. That 120C number comes from where the solder starts melting.

It should be well known that as its temperature rises a vrm is less capable of handling the current going through it so that at some point it can't handle the load. On my system that temperature is 82C. This is why one sees AMD FX motherboards with a layer of fans covering them trying to keep them cool so they can be OCed higher.

It doesn't matter what the quality of the parts are if they are not kept cool. While some of us have managed to kill a cpu in our misadventures, almost all the time it is the motherboard that dies. This is why I'm concerned about things like heat sinks.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm not a lawyer and sometimes don't express meself well. What I meant was that when the VRMs hit 82C, then the overclock fails. That 120C number comes from where the solder starts melting.
> 
> It should be well known that as its temperature rises a vrm is less capable of handling the current going through it so that at some point it can't handle the load. On my system that temperature is 82C. *This is why one sees AMD FX motherboards with a layer of fans covering them trying to keep them cool so they can be OCed higher.*
> 
> It doesn't matter what the quality of the parts are if they are not kept cool. While some of us have managed to kill a cpu in our misadventures, almost all the time it is the motherboard that dies. This is why I'm concerned about things like heat sinks.


What


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For the CPU: http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/product/power/mosfet/20v-300v-n-channel-power-mosfet/20v-30v-n-channel-power-mosfet/BSG0813NDI/productType.html?productType=5546d4624bcaebcf014c285bd7db5d84#ispnTab2
> 
> Is 50A good?


Yes they are decent considering there's 8 of them. That means that you can have 8 x 50A = 400A of current maximum. That's comparable to the Asus X99 Deluxe 2, a full sized motherboard, also with 8x 50A. That said, the X99 Deluxe 2 has a large metal heatsink. While it doesn't have a ton of surface area, even a modest heat-sink can lower temperatures by 20C with a bit of airflow over it.

The top phases put out 60A (IR3555A) or in the case of the DirectFET, they do (72A @ 125C low side and IIRC 32A @120C high side).

The Impact has always commanded a premium over even many mid-ranged ATX full sized boards, due to the ROG brand and the overbuilt ITX VRMs. Much like laptops, it seems you pay for the small form factor.

If you buy the board and have an aggressive OC, I'd advise you put a modest cooling heatsink (whatever will fit) over some thermal pads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> As far as I'm aware VRM heatsinks make no real world difference, seeing as high quality VRMs should have no issue sitting at 120c~. A cheaper board does not necessarily mean poor power delivery and a more expensive board doesn't necessarily make much difference, the quality of the VRMs and mosfets are much more important than whether or not they have a big chunk of metal and plastic sitting on top of them.
> 
> I'm not recommending anyone go and overclock an 1800x on a $50 motherboard, but it almost sounds like you believe spending $300 on a flagship board is absolutely necessary.


Good quality VRMs have always meant cooler VRM operation temperatures because there are more phases/better phases to distribute current on. While the absolute top boards are not needed, I'd advise anyone overclocking to get at least mid-ranged motherboards. A high end board will run cooler and that is good for the longevity of the board. Perhaps it will also deliver cleaner power, which may mean a slightly better OC.

There have been some pretty bad low end boards out there, on both the AMD and Intel sides. Worse, with AMD boards, the low end is often cheaper, which means that manufacturers tend to cut corners. I strongly would advise that people not get a low end board for overclocking. Strongly. Keep in mind that VRMs have blown up before on lower end boards. You don't have to buy the top end board, but mid-range should is highly advised. That was a lesson a few people learned the hard way on the FX 9590.

VRM shouldn't be the only thing to consider when buying a board, but a poor quality VRM should immediately remove any board from your list of choices. I get nervous when the VRMs go near maximum capacity or exceed 90C.

I am finding that many of the boards, even some of the more costly X370 boards, leave something to be desired on this front _relative to Intel Z270 boards at a similar price point_. That's bad because we're talking 8 rather than 4 cores here and although they will be at a lower clockspeed per core, that's more current on fewer phases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You've never run AMD, have you? It is a whole other world where the loads are very high and none of the motherboards are very good and most are just plain awful.
> 
> I know that the VRMs on my Sabertooth fail at 82C. It's kinda sorta a been there, done that thing. I also know that the MSI GD80 has by far the best heat sinks of any AM3+ board and its VRMs have never touched even 50C. And I've pushed 1.6 volts into both boards with air cooling only.
> 
> All I know right now is what some pictures show and the MSI Titanium has the same style of heat sinks as the GD80 while the rest look like junk. I don't know how accurate it is but I read somewhere that Ryzen puts more strain on the VRMs than intel CPUs do. So for me yes, the VRMs and their heat sinks are core and LEDs and M2 are at the bottom of the list.


Even on Intel boards, particularly with platforms like X79 and heavily overclocked X58, it is necessary to have good quality VRMs with good quality heatsinks. With X79, I would even advise considering watercooling VRMs for high overclocks.

X99 somewhat addressed the issue due to the improvements in VRM quality, the addition of FIVR (but that came at the cost of a hotter CPU, so I'm glad its gone for Skylake), and in most cases did not need watercooling for the Mosfets, but it will all depend on the future.

It will be very interesting to see the Skylake E motherboards when they do come out and if we see progression on the motherboard VRM front with Zen+.

Solutions like this have always existed for those pushing - I'm sure we will see some on X370 given the popularity of the platform:


----------



## ChronoBodi

Microcenter seems to be limited to these boards at launch when you preorder, keeping in mind its $30 off the mobo doing so.



Sooo...... I've had a bad experience with Asus in x99 land, but maybe they will do fine for X370, and i'm eyeing the Gigabyte mobo, provided it doesn't run out of stock.

If not, it's one of the Asuses then. What's the difference between Crosshair and Prime?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm not a lawyer and sometimes don't express meself well. What I meant was that when the VRMs hit 82C, then the overclock fails. That 120C number comes from where the solder starts melting.
> 
> It should be well known that as its temperature rises a vrm is less capable of handling the current going through it so that at some point it can't handle the load. On my system that temperature is 82C. This is why one sees AMD FX motherboards with a layer of fans covering them trying to keep them cool so they can be OCed higher.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the quality of the parts are if they are not kept cool. While some of us have managed to kill a cpu in our misadventures, almost all the time it is the motherboard that dies. This is why I'm concerned about things like heat sinks.


Wrong reply-to? I don't disagree with any of that. The post you quoted was referring to the guy who said that he 'knows amd is less stable and/or reliable'.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Microcenter seems to be limited to these boards at launch when you preorder, keeping in mind its $30 off the mobo doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...... I've had a bad experience with Asus in x99 land, but maybe they will do fine for X370, and i'm eyeing the Gigabyte mobo, provided it doesn't run out of stock.
> 
> If not, it's one of the Asuses then. What's the difference between Crosshair and Prime?


What issue you had with Asus X99? I had terrible ram issues with it


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What issue you had with Asus X99? I had terrible ram issues with it


It's just that my Asus RVE (i sold it) was so finicky in booting consistency, weird issues, etc. compared to my super-stable X99 Gigabyte Phoenix by comparison.

I'm hoping this is not a repeat of x99 for Asus, but if anything i'll grab the Gigabyte but it's the "limited" stock vs the top row, which seems to be more available.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's just that my Asus RVE (i sold it) was so finicky in booting consistency, weird issues, etc. compared to my super-stable X99 Gigabyte Phoenix by comparison.
> 
> I'm hoping this is not a repeat of x99 for Asus, but if anything i'll grab the Gigabyte but it's the "limited" stock vs the top row, which seems to be more available.


Yeah I think this is my last Asus board. Always bought Gigabyte and never had an issue. I should have just continue to buy gigabyte.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's just that my Asus RVE (i sold it) was so finicky in booting consistency, weird issues, etc. compared to my super-stable X99 Gigabyte Phoenix by comparison.
> 
> I'm hoping this is not a repeat of x99 for Asus, but if anything i'll grab the Gigabyte but it's the "limited" stock vs the top row, which seems to be more available.


I am fairly certain that's an isolated issue. Though, to be fair Gigabyte has some sturdy products and I haven't been disappointed in any of their products to date.


----------



## Flamingo

Just wondering ... why are VRMs relevant in this generation? I remember it being a thing to look out for when looking for FX8350 processors, but when looking for a 6700k, this wasnt something that was discussed in the Intel mobo circles..

Does it still apply to newer gen lower TDP CPUs?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What


That is the literal truth. The boards made for AMD FX are so under engineered that it is necessary for most overclockers to mount fans on both the front and back sides of the motherboards to keep them from overheating as badly. It's like they have a layer of fans all over them. That is with water cooling. I run air cooling with aggressive fans and can get away with no fans on the motherboard.

I'm looking forward to running lower voltages and temperatures with Ryzen but from the comments so far from intel users it might just be more of the same. It is VRMs not just exploding but actually catching on fire. Anyone who is thinking about OCing Ryzen on a bargain basement motherboard had better have a fire extinguisher close by if past experience is any guide.

I should say that I suspect that Ryzen loads will be somewhere between intel and FX loads as far as motherboards are concerned. I hope I'm wrong and these motherboards will be able to handle the loads just fine.

@SuperZan I was trying to combine two posts into one and made a mess out of it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Back on topic... anyone waiting for ITX should be aware there is apparently a Crosshair VI impact in the works with EIGHT IR3553 (40A per phase).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.profesionalreview.com/2016/06/27/mini-itx-am4-asus-rog-crosshair/ , http://pclab.pl/news70370.html
> 
> 
> 
> That's great even if not really an exclusive news, it was presented last summer for the first time:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52796/amds-next-gen-am4-socket-pictured-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-impact/index.html
> 
> Hopefully they'll gonna produce it this time and even a new micro-atx Gene as well
Click to expand...

That board is a render done by someone to purposefully trick the media into reporting on it, I wish it weren't so but there might still be one in the works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> I've read MSI's m.2 cooling increases temperatures.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2781-msi-m2-heat-shield-increases-temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking of Biostar's.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8046/biostar-z270gt6-motherboard-review/index2.html
> 
> Interesting about MSI's, though. Cheers.
Click to expand...

I'm using the M.2 Shield on my drive atm, without the shield my Predator sits at 45c, with the shield it's at 44c, much of a muchness really, looks alot nicer with it on though









Also, EK is currently working on a Crosshair VI Hero Monoblock, not sure about the other boards but I'll be doing some checking.


----------



## epic1337

i'm quite curious why MATX and ATX boards doesn't use this, is it because its inferior to direct board mounting or the cost doesn't justify it?
i'd say the space saved for using a daughter board for the VRM can be used to put another M.2 on that spot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So it looks like EK is currently deciding about making a monoblock for the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, Msi Xpower TItanium, Aorus Gaming 5 and Aorus Gaming K7.

There are no plans to make one for the ASRock Taichi.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm using the M.2 Shield on my drive atm, without the shield my Predator sits at 45c, with the shield it's at 44c, much of a muchness really, looks alot nicer with it on though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, EK is currently working on a Crosshair VI Hero Monoblock, not sure about the other boards but I'll be doing some checking.


Well that's not bad, in any event! m.2 cooling is certainly one of those 'nice if I can get it' type of features, but I'd certainly not avoid MSI over a feature like that not being groundbreaking. Of course, I'm much more interested in magnifying closeup pics of the boards to pick out caps and chokes so your info has been godly.









I do like all the looky-bits I can get, though, and MSI certainly does make a nice looking board. Whichever I end up going with, I can't wait to post the pics of the build. It's going to be an RGB hater's literal nightmare.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm using the M.2 Shield on my drive atm, without the shield my Predator sits at 45c, with the shield it's at 44c, much of a muchness really, looks alot nicer with it on though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, EK is currently working on a Crosshair VI Hero Monoblock, not sure about the other boards but I'll be doing some checking.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not bad, in any event! m.2 cooling is certainly one of those 'nice if I can get it' type of features, but I'd certainly not avoid MSI over a feature like that not being groundbreaking. Of course, I'm much more interested in magnifying closeup pics of the boards to pick out caps and chokes so your info has been godly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like all the looky-bits I can get, though, and MSI certainly does make a nice looking board. Whichever I end up going with, I can't wait to post the pics of the build. It's going to be an RGB hater's literal nightmare.
Click to expand...

I agree, It's a nice to have but need to have type deal.

I like RGB but I think by the way your talking even I'm going to feel queasy when you finish it


----------



## lukart

Still wondering if I should go with X370 Taichi or Fatal1ty, It seems both feature 16 power phases?


----------



## gupsterg

60A 16 phase of Asrock X370 Taichi/Fatal1ty may have the edge on count/cooler running IMO. Will it yield best OC? dunno, IIRC after certain phase count "clean" power doesn't aid OC?

As the Crosshair V Formula Z had 10 CPU phase, if that was go to board for AMD OC'ing? Then I reckon Crosshair VI Hero should be OK?
Quote:


> Extreme Engine Digi+ :
> - MicroFine Alloy Chokes
> - NexFET™ Power Block MOSFET
> - 10K Black Metallic Capacitors


Looks like 12 phases to CPU, dual phase RAM. NexFET are by Ti IIRC, been used on various ROG boards, do not think there is uncertainty about quality of VRM? Opinions?

As really liking most features of CH6, look of board and really liked UEFI on my M7 Ranger and CH6 seems will have same level of tweakability in UEFI.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is the literal truth. The boards made for AMD FX are so under engineered that it is necessary for most overclockers to mount fans on both the front and back sides of the motherboards to keep them from overheating as badly. It's like they have a layer of fans all over them. That is with water cooling. I run air cooling with aggressive fans and can get away with no fans on the motherboard.
> 
> I'm looking forward to running lower voltages and temperatures with Ryzen but from the comments so far from intel users it might just be more of the same. It is VRMs not just exploding but actually catching on fire. Anyone who is thinking about OCing Ryzen on a bargain basement motherboard had better have a fire extinguisher close by if past experience is any guide.
> 
> I should say that I suspect that Ryzen loads will be somewhere between intel and FX loads as far as motherboards are concerned. I hope I'm wrong and these motherboards will be able to handle the loads just fine.
> 
> @SuperZan I was trying to combine two posts into one and made a mess out of it.


I had an 8 core FX at 4.6 ghz... Never mounted a fan anywhere.

The Ryzen chips are low power. Did you look at the specs?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Just wondering ... why are VRMs relevant in this generation? I remember it being a thing to look out for when looking for FX8350 processors, but when looking for a 6700k, this wasnt something that was discussed in the Intel mobo circles..
> 
> Does it still apply to newer gen lower TDP CPUs?


It will. Ryzen octos might be just 65-95W TDP units but once you start adding clock and voltage, the pressure will be immense, unlike intel 1151 CPUs which are just quads. In that sense AM4 boards need more robust power delivery.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It will. Ryzen octos might be just 65-95W TDP units but once you start adding clock and voltage, the pressure will be immense, unlike intel 1151 CPUs which are just quads. In that sense AM4 boards need more robust power delivery.


What do you mean unlike the the 1151 that are just quads... That has nothing to do with it. Overclocked i7 with ht uses a lot of power and are hard to cool sometimes.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> What do you mean unlike the the 1151 that are just quads... That has nothing to do with it. Overclocked i7 with ht uses a lot of power and are hard to cool sometimes.


CPU die area is larger on Ryzen vs 1151 chips. There is no question about it, when both clocked to the max ryzen will consume way more than say a 6700k or 7700k. Have you seen the BW-E oc numbers?


----------



## gupsterg

Saw this yesterday link, and today below image within few of the MSI mobo product pages I viewed.



Getting so hyped about IMC efficiency/testing 3200MHz RAM, getting harder not to pre-order







.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> CPU die area is larger on Ryzen vs 1151 chips. There is no question about it, when both clocked to the max ryzen will consume way more than say a 6700k or 7700k. Have you seen the BW-E oc numbers?


Ryzen die is 194mm2 i think. i7 7700k is 122mm2 i think. Ryzen could use WAY more power.

That being said Broadwell-E is like 246mm2.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> CPU die area is larger on Ryzen vs 1151 chips. There is no question about it, when both clocked to the max ryzen will consume way more than say a 6700k or 7700k. Have you seen the BW-E oc numbers?


When reviews are out we will see about that. I didn't know that die size had anything to do with power consumption...

That is a myth as of now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Saw this yesterday link, and today below image within few of the MSI mobo product pages I viewed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting so hyped about IMC efficiency/testing 3200MHz RAM, getting harder not to pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is interesting indeed, Thanks for the info.

IMC isn't weak, it's just really efficient which is excellent news









Expanding for those that don't want to click links:
Quote:


> Some food for thought which I posted in the memory thread.
> 
> First off we had some rumours about weak IMC due to supposedly low speed. This was followed by a rumour that actually Zen had insane efficiency way above Intel and as such lower speeds actually had same performance as higher on Intel.
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_r...e4dceadceddae3c5b78aba9cf99ca191b7c4f9c9&l=en
> 
> This is a Zen getting 33.99GB/s out of 2133Mhz memory, which has a theoretical maximum bandwidth of 34.128GB/s... meaning, epic efficiency.
> 
> For comparison you have
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_r...e4dcefdae3d5e7c1b38ebe98fd98a595b3c0fdcd&l=en
> 
> Broadwell-e with 3200Mhz memory achieving 74.97GB/s with max theoretical of 102.4GB/s, so around 75% efficiency.
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_r...e4d3ebd3ead3e6c0b28fbf99fc99a494b2c1fccc&l=en
> 
> Skylake with similar (lower latency though) memory achieving 26.52GB/s at 2133Mhz, with obviously max theoretical of 34.128GB/s. A little over 75% efficiency. Another way to look at the results, if true, is that Zen has 28% higher bandwidth at the same memory speed.
> 
> If that scales at the same rate then 2666Mhz on Zen would give the same bandwidth that Skylake(and thus Kaby) would at 3400Mhz.
> 
> Along with those rumours was a mention that Zen was currently locked at 1t, we also have Asus managing to get higher memory speed. I wonder if Asus unlocked some settings that aren't supposed to be unlocked yet and in doing so managed to lower timings to up memory speeds, but sacrificing efficiency.
> 
> Basically I'm just trying to say, heads up, new platform, don't assume 2666Mhz is even bad, OR that 3200Mhz(at potentially much lower timings) is automatically better than 2666Mhz.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/blog/2014/september/ddr3_vs_ddr4_synthetic
> 
> Posted this before, but another thing to bear in mind, Haswell tanked in bandwidth efficiency after 2400mhz. We absolutely do not know that super fast memory speeds will bring ANY better performance yet. I mean Sisoft doesn't usually get faked afaik, and the result fits with some rumour 1-2 weeks back, it would also explain most issues of getting higher memory speeds.
> 
> I would say, don't jump on a £250 board because someone is telling you 3200Mhz needs a £250 board, because we don't even know if 3200Mhz is faster, besides the fact that I fully expect lots of cheaper boards to be updated and tweaked to achieve ballpark similar clock speeds at some point anyway.


.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, just help me Sgt







, as it looks like I'm sold on Ryzen







.

What with that CH6 beckoning plus the G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz C14 DDR4 landing before Wednesday in my hands I don't think I may last til R5 out!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just help me Sgt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as it looks like I'm sold on Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well you (and everyone else here) may find this interesting:

https://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/overclocked-bundles/all

First up: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1700-asus-b350-plus-8gb-corsair-ddr4-bequiet-dark-rock
Quote:


> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1700 Processor. The *R7 1700* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3GHz to 3.8GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a be quiet! Dark Rock air cooler and installed in an *ASUS Prime B350* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.


Second: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1700x-asus-x370-pro-16gb-corsair-ddr4-corsair-h100i
Quote:


> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1700X Processor. The *R7 1700X* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3.4GHz to 4GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a Corsair Hydro H100i cooler and installed in an *ASUS X370-Pro* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.


Third: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1800x-asus-x370-pro-16gb-corsair-ddr4-corsair-h100i
Quote:


> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1800X Processor. The *R7 1800X* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3.6GHz to 4.2GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a Corsair Hydro H100i cooler and installed in an *ASUS X370-Pro* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.


And finally: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1800x-asus-x370-crosshair-16gb-corsair-ddr4-corsair-h100i
Quote:


> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1800X Processor. The *R7 1800X* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3.6GHz to 4.2GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a Corsair Hydro H100i cooler and installed in an *ASUS X370-Crosshair* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.


I did replace a few typos in that but this is really good info for alot of people here simply because all of these pre-overclocked setups carry a 3 year warranty meaning that Scan is guaranteeing 3.8Ghz on a B350 Prime Pro board with a Dark Rock air cooler


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah seen those







and yes interesting







.

Viewing the Intel bundles 4.8GHz i5/i7 Kaby is there, IIRC general consensus is 5GHz is possible on Kaby for most enthusiasts. Perhaps we're looking at another ~200MHz on Ryzen with enthusiasts tweaking, which puts it on par with Intel 8C/16T?

So I'm hoping R5 with 6C/12T may possibly be close to 5GHz. For me going R5 will be helluva upgrade from 4C/4T.

Plus the possibility of upgrade path on AM4 to R7 later or another AMD offering is enticing. This is what is making me spend a bit more on mobo. I find the way more of the IO is on CPU interesting. I'm hoping this means AM4 may last a lot longer than even other AMD sockets, as newer CPU will just sorta upgrade mobo for I/O to a degree if understood info.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

5.0 on any Ryzen part I think is beyond the reach of anyone using ambient cooling tbh, from the clocks were seeing it's very close to the clocks that broadwell reaches.

But yeah, 6c/12t from 4c/4t will be one hell of a step up


----------



## gupsterg

What's the consensus on :-

ASRock Hyper BCLK Engine II

Gigabyte Turbo B-Clock

for OC'ing, handy? useless? did the past AMD boards have? been on Intel since 2007 and not read much about AMD CPU stuff TBH. A feature which Asus board don't have AFAIK, shame they have not placed manual, etc on site.

IIRC Ryzen has 25MHz granularity for clocks, so if a board without those ICs is stuck at 100MHz the the CPU must have multipliers of 0.25 steps. Which would be enough for me and not worry if CH6 does not have B-CLK IC.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What's the consensus on :-
> 
> ASRock Hyper BCLK Engine II
> 
> Gigabyte Turbo B-Clock
> 
> for OC'ing, handy? useless? did the past AMD boards have? been on Intel since 2007 and not read much about AMD CPU stuff TBH.
> 
> A feature which Asus board don't have AFAIK, shame they have not placed manual. etc on site.


It came about with Skylake and the non-K bclk overclocking, not sure how bclk is going to go on Ryzen though, if it's anything like Steamroller then it's very limited so I dare say most of Ryzen will be Multiplier based (plus they are all unlocked anyway) so it's a feature but not sure how much it'll impact your overclock at this stage.

I'm thinking not much tbh


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

I see in your sig you have FX-8370 + Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z . As posted earlier 10 phases to CPU how you found VRM?

Trying to use your experience on it as a "guestimate" that CH6 with 12 phase gonna be ample on even Ryzen 8C/16T. Appreciate that VRM components differ plus guessing FX must be heavier on VRM than what a Ryzen maybe.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I see in your sig you have FX-8370 + Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z . As posted earlier 10 phases to CPU how you found VRM?
> 
> Trying to use your experience on it as a "guestimate" that CH6 with 12 phase gonna be ample on even Ryzen 8C/16T. Appreciate that VRM components differ plus guessing FX must be heavier on VRM than what a Ryzen maybe.


CVF-Z is a great board overall really, was always pricy though.

VRMs were got toasty during heavy overclocking though but on 990FX the Northbridge was also on the board and it was using the same heatsink as the vrms so that factors in as well.

Honestly I can't see an issue with any of the X370 boards atm but obviously I've no idea what components any of them are using and I'm not well versed in which vrms are better than others for the most part.

I do need to update my sig though


----------



## OneB1t

motherboard is hard choice







we still dont know if beefy VRM will have impact or not...

so 1700X + B350
or
1700 + X370

does someone have better information on parts used on VRM? as phasecount is not really 100% proof of good design
??


----------



## gupsterg

Well the Asus Prime B350 Plus is 6 phase VRM.
Quote:


> - ASUS DIGI+ VRM: 6 Phase digital power design


Scan bundle R7 1700 @3.8GHz from stock 3.7GHz. Gotta be the bare min they can get away with, VRM must restrict further OC ability and run hotter than other offerings.

Asus Prime X370 Pro is 10 phase VRM.
Quote:


> - ASUS DIGI+ VRM: 10 Phase digital power design


Scan bundle R7 1700X @4.0GHz from stock 3.8GHz. This I reckon will allow some OC ability in the hands of enthusiast, VRM may run warm but may not be huge issue due to count. I reckon inductors/fets/caps are same as Prime B350 Plus, just count is improved.

Asus Crosshair VI Hero is 12 phase VRM.
Quote:


> Extreme Engine Digi+ :
> - MicroFine Alloy Chokes
> - NexFET™ Power Block MOSFET
> - 10K Black Metallic Capacitors


Scan bundle R7 1800X @4.2GHz from stock 4.0GHz. This has differing inductors/fets to the other boards, caps in images also seem differing markings. NexFET are TI, used in other Asus boards and good AFAIK. Chunkier heatsink on VRM with connecting heatpipe.

This I reckon is gonna be ample







, as the Crosshair VI Hero has a VRM temp sensor I'm hoping reviewers state info from it. Viewing the OC3D Crosshair VI Hero preview YT video, I'm making out as 12 drivers and 6 doublers.



TBH got no issue with doubled VRM, my M7 Ranger is 4 doubled to 8. At one point I thought a M7 Hero with true 8 phase VRM was what I needed, luckily the 2nd i5 4690K I got, proved to me M7 Ranger had it in it for 4.9GHz+ even on air







.

M7 Ranger:-
Quote:


> Extreme Engine Digi+ III :
> - NexFET™ Power Block MOSFET
> - New Alloy Chokes
> - 10K Black Metallic Capacitors


Viewing the 1st image in Z97 VRM thread pretty much NexFET = CSD87350Q5D .

Having read all of the Z97 VRM thread when getting Z97/i5 setup plus Sin's VRM guide, it seems as long as doubled VRM is implemented well it's not an issue.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So it looks like EK is currently deciding about making a monoblock for the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, Msi Xpower TItanium, Aorus Gaming 5 and Aorus Gaming K7.
> 
> There are no plans to make one for the ASRock Taichi.


Z270 monoblock won't fit to the X370 MSI Titanium board.
We are still deciding which X370 motherboards will be supported with monoblocks.
(the email received from EK)


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero is 12 phase VRM.
> Scan bundle R7 1800X @4.2GHz from stock 4.0GHz. This has differing inductors/fets to the other boards, caps in images also seem differing markings. NexFET are TI, used in other Asus boards and good AFAIK. Chunkier heatsink on VRM with connecting heatpipe.
> 
> This I reckon is gonna be ample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as the Crosshair VI Hero has a VRM temp sensor I'm hoping reviewers state info from it. Viewing the OC3D Crosshair VI Hero preview YT video, I'm making out as 12 drivers and 6 doublers.


Would you recommend the Crosshair VI Hero or the something like the Asrock Taichi (16 phases doubled from 8). I was leaning towards Asus for their better known stability, quality, and bios/firmware.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So it looks like EK is currently deciding about making a monoblock for the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, Msi Xpower TItanium, Aorus Gaming 5 and Aorus Gaming K7.
> 
> There are no plans to make one for the ASRock Taichi.
> 
> 
> 
> Z270 monoblock won't fit to the X370 MSI Titanium board.
> We are still deciding which X370 motherboards will be supported with monoblocks.
> (the email received from EK)
Click to expand...

I know the Hero will be getting one, EK have it listed as "coming soon"

depending on how toasty the vrms get I might get one.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know the Hero will be getting one, EK have it listed as "coming soon"
> 
> depending on how toasty the vrms get I might get one.


And that may be a factor in which board I get. I'd like to cool them down while using my chiller (which so long as a block is available for the MB, I'm good). I'm waiting for the reviews, which will likely pour out on Tuesday or Wednesday (after the C&C event on Tuesday).

Everyone pre-ordering boards and chips has me somewhat nervous on availability, but I will remain calm and wait for what I want. Just hoping I can get the board to do the pre-setup with art eraser before my nephew comes for spring break. I'm going to teach him how to assemble a rig and do some light overclocking, but would prefer the water chiller to be his first experience while I explain everything (otherwise, he'll learn on my 6700K with an AIO)...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Would you recommend the Crosshair VI Hero or the something like the Asrock Taichi (16 phases doubled from 8). I was leaning towards Asus for their better known stability, quality, and bios/firmware.


Oh this is a good idea to look at the back of the boards , although it seems only Asrock has the back of the motherboard pictured along with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 & K7. I'm assuming that picture is form Videocardz?

Judging by the size of what looks to be the doublers on the back they're likely IR parts, IR3598 or similar. That's what was used in conjunction with the NexFETs on the Z170 OC Formula at least.

The next lower tier down (x370 Killer and X370 Gaming K4) does not have those parts on the back but you can see the connections for 12 MOSFETs.

This is backside of the X370 Killer/ ac


Gigabyte Gaming 5 using 6+4 International rectifier PowIRstages (note the 4 solder points for each PowIRStage close together in a rectangle):


Gigabyte Gaming K7 using 6+4 International rectifier PowIRstages :


It's quite clear which board is using PowIRstages by the soldering job on the back. (i.e. a Gigabyte Z270X-UD5 without them : http://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/8/0/8064_07_gigabyte-z270x-ud5-motherboard-review_full.jpg)

Someone needs to find a backside photo of the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM

from Gamers Nexus the PWM controller is definitely an IR35201.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

+ Rep









Good info


----------



## gupsterg

@AlphaC

+ rep







.

@finalheaven

The Tachi I'm considering as well. Not just due to VRM but some other features. Price between Tachi & CH6 is same if I shop around where I am so not a factor. I am more at comfort with buying the Asus for various reasons.

- Had good experience with the Asus boards I've owned.
- Liked the UEFI options on my M7 Ranger so hope it's as good.
- Cheaper than MSI X370 xPower, that seems like 10 phase doubled from 5. Gigabyte is 10 phases as well.
- CH6 has 4 & 8 pin CPU power plugs, only the MSI X370 xPower has those also as well so far, don't know if that extra 4 pin is worth considering though.
- AM3 bracket holes, wanna reuse the TR Archon SB-E X2, make upgrade cheaper.
- Voltage read pads.
- Number/location of fans headers.
- WC element headers (temps/flow,etc), if go that way in future.
- Look of board I like a lot (low priority though).

TBH quite like the Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7, Gigabyte have been doing some solid VRMs IIRC and seen good results with their boards. I reckon you've gotta work through features you like and decide which you want, all these boards are good IMO. To me though CH6 seems it







, finding it hard not to buy it. Even though I don't need an R7, I'm contemplating getting one just so can have a play and later sell it, then get an R5 when out.

I gotta stop reading Ryzen stuff or I'm done for!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Oh this is a good idea to look at the back of the boards , although it seems only Asrock has the back of the motherboard pictured along with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 & K7. I'm assuming that picture is form Videocardz?
> 
> Judging by the size of what looks to be the doublers on the back they're likely IR parts, IR3598 or similar. That's what was used in conjunction with the NexFETs on the Z170 OC Formula at least.
> 
> The next lower tier down (x370 Killer and X370 Gaming K4) does not have those parts on the back but you can see the connections for 12 MOSFETs.
> 
> This is backside of the X370 Killer/ ac
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming 5 using 6+4 International rectifier PowIRstages (note the 4 solder points for each PowIRStage close together in a rectangle):
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming K7 using 6+4 International rectifier PowIRstages :
> 
> 
> It's quite clear which board is using PowIRstages by the soldering job on the back. (i.e. a Gigabyte Z270X-UD5 without them : http://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/8/0/8064_07_gigabyte-z270x-ud5-motherboard-review_full.jpg)
> 
> Someone needs to find a backside photo of the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> 
> from Gamers Nexus the PWM controller is definitely an IR35201.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAZA6bgZh0o
Asus CH6 back can be seen here.


----------



## Kriant

Asus Crosshair VI Hero's back




Thanks to KWASTEK channel on Youtube.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is the situation with older CPU water blocks from EK for example? Are they going to provide kits? I have EK Supreme HF. This really limits my options to CH6. Not a bad thing but could save some mone going with G5


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the situation with older CPU water blocks from EK for example? Are they going to provide kits? I have EK Supreme HF. This really limits my options to CH6. Not a bad thing but could save some money going with G5


EK have the Supremacy MX avaliable for AM4 plus brackets for the Supremacy Evo.

Could always ask @Akira749 though?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the situation with older CPU water blocks from EK for example? Are they going to provide kits? I have EK Supreme HF. This really limits my options to CH6. Not a bad thing but could save some mone going with G5


Why that instead of a Raystorm Pro AMD? It, in many tests, performs as well or better than EK Supreme. Meanwhile, primarily only EK and Bitspower provide monoblocks, so if they don't get them out soon, I'll get universal VRM blocks and the RS Pro. I'm getting one of the two best overclocking boards, willing to sacrifice only a couple things in order to get other benefits though.


----------



## mumford

Someone needs to find a backside photo of the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM

from Gamers Nexus the PWM controller is definitely an IR35201.[/quote]

Per IRF datasheet

IR35201 is a "Ultra Low Quiescent Power Dual output 8 phase(8+0/7+1/ 6+2) PWM Controller"

Good enough? not?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero's back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to KWASTEK channel on Youtube.


There's 12 ICs on the back for the VRM which I'm guessing means there is some sort of dual driver/ doubler business going on there. From reviews of the older Maximus VII and Maximus VIII boards it seems ASUS puts the same number of doublers (IR3599) as phases on the back.

The CH VI is a good board based on what OCUK has tested and also the fact that Scan UK is selling 4.2GHz R7 1800X with that board, it's just expensive.

Look at this gorgeous graph of TI NexFET CSD87350Q5D performance:



This is a IR3553 PowIRStage graph V_IN=12V, V_OUT=1.2V, ƒ_SW = 400kHz:


and IR3550


note the higher switching frequency of 500Hz on the NexFET

edit: apparently the 3 boards being sent out to reviewers are the Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 , the MSI XPower Titanium ,and ASUS Crosshair VI Hero , along with 16 GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz Corsair LPX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumford*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to find a backside photo of the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM
> 
> from Gamers Nexus the PWM controller is definitely an IR35201.
> 
> 
> 
> Per IRF datasheet
> 
> IR35201 is a "Ultra Low Quiescent Power Dual output 8 phase(8+0/7+1/ 6+2) PWM Controller"
> 
> Good enough? not?
Click to expand...

It's only the controller, we don't know anything on the MOSFETs currently and how the phases are setup. It could be any of those 3 modes, 8+0, 7+1, or 6+2. It is more likely it is 8+0 if is an overclocking board with another PWM controller for the memory. Hopefully it will be 60A IR3555 like the Z170 Xpower: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7386/msi-z170a-xpower-gaming-titanium-ed-intel-z170-motherboard-review/index3.html

You can use the IR35201 to drive many things including PowerPAKs, NexFETS (like ASUS ROG X370 Crosshair Hero , Asrock X370 OC formula / Asrock X370 Taichi), or DirectFETs/PowIRStages such as 60A IR3555 (MSI Z270 Xpower) or 40A IR3553M (Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force & Z170 Gaming G1 as well as Aorus Z270X Gaming 9 ).

The main thing is the continuous amperage (current) rating above the ambient 25°C (i.e. the MOSFETs is not going to be at 25°C more like 40-70°C), followed by other things including switching frequency (related to duty cycle) , current loss , and thermal resistance. That's what Low RDS(on) means: low resistance from drain to source when the MOSFET is on. If you think of it is as an electricity on-off switch it makes it more simple to understand.

see http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-motherboard-voltage-regulator-circuit/4/
and http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Gonna guess and say we haven't had any leaks on new motherboards as of yet?


----------



## SuperZan

Haven't seen anything super-new today, but thanks @AlphaC for loads of useful information.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Why that instead of a Raystorm Pro AMD? It, in many tests, performs as well or better than EK Supreme. Meanwhile, primarily only EK and Bitspower provide monoblocks, so if they don't get them out soon, I'll get universal VRM blocks and the RS Pro. I'm getting one of the two best overclocking boards, willing to sacrifice only a couple things in order to get other benefits though.


I already have 2 x EK Supreme HF. They do the job perfectly fine. I do not see the need to spend $120 for a new CPU Block.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I already have 2 x EK Supreme HF. They do the job perfectly fine. I do not see the need to spend $120 for a new CPU Block.


Completely understand then! I agree, if you have the hardware and don't need to buy new, don't! I thought you didn't have the blocks yet...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Completely understand then! I agree, if you have the hardware and don't need to buy new, don't! I thought you didn't have the blocks yet...


I also have 100i GTX which I could use. That needs AM4 bracket also.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Completely understand then! I agree, if you have the hardware and don't need to buy new, don't! I thought you didn't have the blocks yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 100i GTX which I could use. That needs AM4 bracket also.
Click to expand...

Are those available yet? I haven't managed to find one







- I'd like to be able to use that on my daily rig .


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I also have 100i GTX which I could use. That needs AM4 bracket also.


I'm moving my TT water 3.0 U over to my 980 Ti Classy with a Kracken G10...


----------



## arrow0309

According to EK:

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-confirms-amd-socket-am4-compatibility/

We'll gonna need to acquire these two AM4 (back)plates for our Supremacy (Evo):

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy

Also the block's inner jet plate and insert will probably change (or have a specific combination) for the Ryzen 8/16 best performance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> According to EK:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-confirms-amd-socket-am4-compatibility/
> 
> We'll gonna need to acquire these two AM4 (back)plates for our Supremacy (Evo):
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy


Maybe I could just buy the Supremacy Backplate and drill holes on my mounting plate that comes with Supreme HF.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> According to EK:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-confirms-amd-socket-am4-compatibility/
> 
> We'll gonna need to acquire these two AM4 (back)plates for our Supremacy (Evo):
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy


Got one of these ordered: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-supremacy-evo-amd-nickel-acetal.html

Seems like it doesn't come with a backplate though, which is a bit strange.


----------



## 99belle99

Which is the best Gigabyte board to go for? Or even the best board altogether for overclocking a 1700X?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Which is the best Gigabyte board to go for? Or even the best board altogether for overclocking a 1700X?


Gaming 5 and K7 are about the same. We do not know yet but CH6 and Titanium are 2 other good ones.

Basically G5, CH6 and Titanium are the MBs reviewers got in their kits so they bound to be good.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I also have 100i GTX which I could use. That needs AM4 bracket also.


Sucks that the h100i does not need a back plate but the h100i GTX does.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Gaming 5 and K7 are about the same. We do not know yet but CH6 and Titanium are 2 other good ones.
> 
> Basically G5, CH6 and Titanium are the MBs reviewers got in their kits so they bound to be good.


Thanks. I may go for a G5.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> According to EK:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-confirms-amd-socket-am4-compatibility/
> 
> We'll gonna need to acquire these two AM4 (back)plates for our Supremacy (Evo):
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I could just buy the Supremacy Backplate and drill holes on my mounting plate that comes with Supreme HF.
Click to expand...

Right, I could do that too on my AM3+ plate


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Right, I could do that too on my AM3+ plate


All to save money







or just buy CH6 and no need for AM4 mount.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> According to EK:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-confirms-amd-socket-am4-compatibility/
> 
> We'll gonna need to acquire these two AM4 (back)plates for our Supremacy (Evo):
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/mounting-plate-supremacy-amd-black
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-backplate-supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I could just buy the Supremacy Backplate and drill holes on my mounting plate that comes with Supreme HF.
Click to expand...

Sticky tape and rubber bands costs even less!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I also have 100i GTX which I could use. That needs AM4 bracket also.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that the h100i does not need a back plate but the h100i GTX does.
Click to expand...

CoolIT vs Asetek there, H110i GT also doesn't need it along with the H80i thanks to their awesome AMD mounting system (probably the easiest I've ever used)


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> When reviews are out we will see about that. I didn't know that die size had anything to do with power consumption...
> 
> That is a myth as of now.


Do you really dispute that when all else (part of wafer, voltage,freq, type of core etc) is equal, the larger die will generate more heat than the smaller one? More cores have more transistors, obviously.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Do you really dispute that when all else (part of wafer, voltage,freq, type of core etc) is equal, the larger die will generate more heat than the smaller one? More cores have more transistors, obviously.


If we are talking about "heat" TDP is 95w.

So no i do not agree with you about die size and heat. Other things play a part in heat and power consumption.

If what you are saying is true every advancement with more transistors would be hotter than the rest. So far they have gotten cooler and cooler.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> If we are talking about "heat" TDP is 95w.
> 
> So no i do not agree with you about die size and heat. Other things play a part in heat and power consumption.
> 
> If what you are saying is true every advancement with more transistors would be hotter than the rest. So far they have gotten cooler and cooler.


You are not following what I say at all. Again,when ALL ELSE is equal (ceteris paribus- including the wafer used, ergo the same process) CPU x (small die) will consume less than CPU y (big die). Therefore your comment about advancement is irrelevant- we do not compare across different lithographies because we introduce a new variable there. We are talking about the die size in relation to heat generation.

Now you also mentioned TDP. The fact that two chips of different die sizes can share the same TDP does't prove anything because
1. Manufacturers often create only a few TDP categories ( which serve as a general, rough indication to OEM and pc builders of what heat to expect on dissipating) and lump together chips not identical at all
2. Again there are all sorts of variables at play. A smaller chip that consumes the same with a larger chip of the same design, either comes from a leakier wafer or runs at higher frequency.

So yes, the bigger die will consume more than the smaller one. A direct 1:1 comparison between different chips from different lithographies is very hard to be done like in the case of 1800x vs the 7700k but experience and reason dictate that once you are starting to push volts and overclock, the ryzen chip will consume more than the kaby. That's why AM4 boards need to be beefier.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You are not following what I say at all. Again,when ALL ELSE is equal (ceteris paribus- including the wafer used, ergo the same process) CPU x (small die) will consume less than CPU y (big die). Therefore your comment about advancement is irrelevant- we do not compare across different lithographies because we introduce a new variable there. We are talking about the die size in relation to heat generation.
> 
> Now you also mentioned TDP. The fact that two chips of different die sizes can share the same TDP does't prove anything because
> 1. Manufacturers often create only a few TDP categories ( which serve as a general, rough indication to OEM and pc builders of what heat to expect on dissipating) and lump together chips not identical at all
> 2. Again there are all sorts of variables at play. A smaller chip that consumes the same with a larger chip of the same design, either comes from a leakier wafer or runs at higher frequency.
> 
> So yes, the bigger die will consume more than the smaller one. A direct 1:1 comparison between different chips from different lithographies is very hard to be done like in the case of 1800x vs the 7700k but experience and reason dictate that once you are starting to push volts and overclock, the ryzen chip will consume more than the kaby. That's why AM4 boards need to be beefier.


I do not agree... We will see when reviews are out. You can't just say somethibg will consume lots of power because of transistor count. Thats now how technological advancements work....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Right, I could do that too on my AM3+ plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All to save money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just buy CH6 and no need for AM4 mount.
Click to expand...

That's tempting - sure would take a lot of the work out of swapping platforms back and forth on the only custom loop I have. ( or Icould buy some more dripless disconnect , but wow that gets expensive).


----------



## ozlay

I wonder when the quad core parts will be out. I wan't to see how far they can be undervolted.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I do not agree... We will see when reviews are out. You can't just say somethibg will consume lots of power because of transistor count. Thats now how technological advancements work....


.

You are arguing against physics. Yes for a given type of transistor made of the same material ,two transistors will consume more than one transistor. Also an apple has less calories than two identical apples.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> .
> 
> You are arguing against physics. Yes for a given type of transistor made of the same material ,two transistors will consume more than one transistor. Also an apple has less calories than two identical apples.


I am not arguing against physics. What are you comparing Ryzen? Nothing.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I am not arguing against physics. What are you comparing Ryzen? Nothing.


Also one Ryzen CPU will consume less than two Ryzen CPUs. Like 8 cores from one CPU consuming less than 16 cores of two combined. Or do you think the physics are fundamentally different when we are talking about a quad vs an octo?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Also one Ryzen CPU will consume less than two Ryzen CPUs. Like 8 cores from one CPU consuming less than 16 cores of two combined. Or do you think the physics are fundamentally different when we are talking about a quad vs an octo?


he does actually make sense though, take Fury Nano vs R9-390X for example.
Fury Nano has a bigger die than R9-390X, yet R9-390X consumes much more power than Fury Nano.

even when comparing Fury X to R9-390X, the power consumption of Fury X is still lower.

with that in mind, it depends on how the architecture is designed, and what else is attached.
in Fury cards they used HBM memory controller and HBM vram, which reduced a large chunk of power consumption.
BUT, the percentage of vram power consumption isn't that drastic, the main difference is on the uarch.



simply put, GDDR5 vs HBM power consumption difference is quite less than 100W as shown on this image.
but looking at the specs of the cards, the difference between core config can't be compensated by that amount.

R9-390X = (6.2B transistors) 2816:176:64 @ 1050Mhz = 553W
Fury X = (8.9B transistors) 4096:256:64 @ 1050Mhz = 467W
8.9B / 6.2B = +43.5% more transistors


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Also one Ryzen CPU will consume less than two Ryzen CPUs. Like 8 cores from one CPU consuming less than 16 cores of two combined. Or do you think the physics are fundamentally different when we are talking about a quad vs an octo?


Has nothing to do with physics, but how things are made.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Has nothing to do with physics, but how things are made.


exactly, how else would perf/Watt improve.
or in intel's case perf is nearly constant, yet the "Watt" keeps going down.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> There's 12 ICs on the back for the VRM which I'm guessing means there is some sort of dual driver/ doubler business going on there. From reviews of the older Maximus VII and Maximus VIII boards it seems ASUS puts the same number of doublers (IR3599) as phases on the back.
> 
> The CH VI is a good board based on what OCUK has tested and also the fact that Scan UK is selling 4.2GHz R7 1800X with that board, it's just expensive.
> 
> Look at this gorgeous graph of TI NexFET CSD87350Q5D performance:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a IR3553 PowIRStage graph V_IN=12V, V_OUT=1.2V, ƒ_SW = 400kHz:
> 
> 
> and IR3550
> 
> 
> note the higher switching frequency of 500Hz on the NexFET
> 
> edit: apparently the 3 boards being sent out to reviewers are the Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 , the MSI XPower Titanium ,and ASUS Crosshair VI Hero , along with 16 GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz Corsair LPX
> It's only the controller, we don't know anything on the MOSFETs currently and how the phases are setup. It could be any of those 3 modes, 8+0, 7+1, or 6+2. It is more likely it is 8+0 if is an overclocking board with another PWM controller for the memory. Hopefully it will be 60A IR3555 like the Z170 Xpower: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7386/msi-z170a-xpower-gaming-titanium-ed-intel-z170-motherboard-review/index3.html
> 
> You can use the IR35201 to drive many things including PowerPAKs, NexFETS (like ASUS ROG X370 Crosshair Hero , Asrock X370 OC formula / Asrock X370 Taichi), or DirectFETs/PowIRStages such as 60A IR3555 (MSI Z270 Xpower) or 40A IR3553M (Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force & Z170 Gaming G1 as well as Aorus Z270X Gaming 9 ).
> 
> The main thing is the continuous amperage (current) rating above the ambient 25°C (i.e. the MOSFETs is not going to be at 25°C more like 40-70°C), followed by other things including switching frequency (related to duty cycle) , current loss , and thermal resistance. That's what Low RDS(on) means: low resistance from drain to source when the MOSFET is on. If you think of it is as an electricity on-off switch it makes it more simple to understand.
> 
> see http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-motherboard-voltage-regulator-circuit/4/
> and http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide


Since you seem to have a deep understanding of motherboards i hope you don't mind me asking you about the motherboard i purchased. I bought the BIOSTAR GT7 http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874

I saw on reddit that it had 14 phases, and it also came bundled with a 240 GB M.2 SSD from newegg so i thought it was a good buy. I was hoping if you could provide some thoughts on what you think about it.

Thanks!

(Rep will be had for responses









)


----------



## SuperZan

It's using the 'super' ferrite chokes, 10k solid caps (APAQ by the look), and the 8-pin low rdsOn powerpak mosfets (their Z270 boards used Sinopower, don't know if supplier will be the same for x370). They've used an IR digital pwm controller and powIRstage IC as well, don't know the specifics on units yet, though. Phase design looks like 12+2 but I can't be certain with what we've got to go on thus far.

AlphaC will know much more about the specifics of the components; I would say that they're not the absolute best, but they're not the worst either. They're not at the level of the best-clocking Asrock and ASUS boards, but they're competitive with MSI/Gigabyte builds in that price range.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's using the 'super' ferrite chokes, 10k solid caps (APAQ by the look), and the 8-pin low rdsOn powerpak mosfets (their Z270 boards used Sinopower, don't know if supplier will be the same for x370). They've used an IR digital pwm controller and powIRstage IC as well, don't know the specifics on units yet, though. Phase design looks like 12+2 but I can't be certain with what we've got to go on thus far.
> 
> AlphaC will know much more about the specifics of the components; I would say that they're not the absolute best, but they're not the worst either. They're not at the level of the best-clocking Asrock and ASUS boards, but they're competitive with MSI/Gigabyte builds in that price range.


Probably better than the Asus x370 prime pro at 159.99 i was looking at. Thought this was a better deal with the bundled 240GB M.2 SSD.

Thanks









Edit: You bought it too?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Probably better than the Asus x370 prime pro at 159.99 i was looking at. Thought this was a better deal with the bundled 240GB M.2 SSD.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You bought it too?


I did. They're a nostalgia brand for me and nothing else was really blowing me away so I figure it'll be fun to give it a whirl.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I did. They're a nostalgia brand for me and nothing else was really blowing me away so I figure it'll be fun to give it a whirl.


I wasn't going to buy it originally. I had the ASUS X370 Prime pro (10 VRM's) pre-ordered on amazon. My first time not ordering hardware like this from newegg. I thought since the shipping was cheaper it was a better idea. I was reading around, and quickly lost confidence in amazon fulfilling the order on the 2nd, and thus saw this on newegg. Since they are trying to bundle the biostar with a 240GB M2 SSD i figured they aren't selling them to quickly, and not only is it a better board with more VRM's but i would likely get it the 2nd. So i pulled the trigger not being all that familiar with Biostar. Biostar did themselves a dis-service putting that racing flag on this thing. It would've moved quite a few more units without it IMO.


----------



## SuperZan

Well, on the bright side, their Z270 boards (which have been reviewed well at TT) had the same flag silkscreen and reviewers said it sort of disappears in a case.







I've still got an MSI Pro Carbon pre-order active as well, but I'm more intrigued by Biostar putting out the GT7, honestly. They had some real dark-horse boards for AM3 then went back under the radar but they've had well-reviewed designs since. It was their move back into the 'gaming' scene with Z170 and Z270 that caught my attention as they've put out decent boards for those platforms at a really nice price/performance ratio. For absolute tip-top performance I'd still advise anyone with that in mind to look at the extreme boards but those usually come with extreme price stickers. If Biostar is really pushing to make a comeback and offer some nice price/performance I can't help but admire it and it suits my needs well - much like the 1700X.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Well, on the bright side, their Z270 boards (which have been reviewed well at TT) had the same flag silkscreen and reviewers said it sort of disappears in a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've still got an MSI Pro Carbon pre-order active as well, but I'm more intrigued by Biostar putting out the GT7, honestly. They had some real dark-horse boards for AM3 then went back under the radar but they've had well-reviewed designs since. It was their move back into the 'gaming' scene with Z170 and Z270 that caught my attention as they've put out decent boards for those platforms at a really nice price/performance ratio. For absolute tip-top performance I'd still advise anyone with that in mind to look at the extreme boards but those usually come with extreme price stickers. If Biostar is really pushing to make a comeback and offer some nice price/performance I can't help but admire it and it suits my needs well - much like the 1700X.


Wow. I thought Biostar was exclusive to AMD boards. Looks like they like bundling SSD's with their boards to move units.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138439&cm_re=biostar-_-13-138-439-_-Product

Hopefully they bundle the same Intel 600p SSD with the GT7. That'd be great.


----------



## Tobiman

Looks like AM4 isn't getting Tier 4 boards like that from AIBs yet. I'm guessing they are probably watching to see how far ryzen takes off.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Right, I could do that too on my AM3+ plate


Remember to clamp it down securely, center punch, make a pilot hole, drill straight and level if not using a drill press , use lubrication on the bit, counter sink , and sand/file the edges and clean up the shavings.









If it's a thin sheet metal then a low rake angle drill bit is advised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Since you seem to have a deep understanding of motherboards i hope you don't mind me asking you about the motherboard i purchased. I bought the BIOSTAR GT7 http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874
> 
> I saw on reddit that it had 14 phases, and it also came bundled with a 240 GB M.2 SSD from newegg so i thought it was a good buy. I was hoping if you could provide some thoughts on what you think about it.


I'll put it to you this way: if you have 14 phases but they're capable of only 20 - 35A a phase = 280A to 490A , with a phase doubler depending on the implementation it can be as low as half that (depending if the doubler is interleaving), compared to 50A or 60A high quality phases and only 6 or 8 phases (6x 50A =300A , 6x 60A = 360A , 8 x 60 A = 480A). Also it is likely that some of those phases are for the memory (some IR Digital PWMs are set up for 4+2 or 6+2) since 14 is not divisible by 4, 6 , or 8. My guess is 6+2 with doublers on the CPU phases.

We don't have enough information on the GT7 right now : having an IR digital PWM with "Low RdsOn P-Pak MOS" doesn't tell you which MOSFET it is using. PowerPAKs can vary. It won't be bad but the price they're asking ($210ish on Newegg) is a bit high compared to the Asrock X370 Taichi which definitely has top tier components. Granted a 240GB M.2 SSD is running about $80USD.

I don't have the deepest understanding of motherboards around here but enough to know the major parts of voltage control. If buying a board like that Biostar I'd wait for informed reviews.

One thing to watch out for with BIOSTAR boards and some boards by Gigabyte in the past is some ITE SuperIO controller chips used may or may not allow fan control of fans individually. i.e. You can control CPU , Fan1 , Fan 2+ 3 coupled together, and Fan 4 runs full blast.


----------



## ChronoBodi

should i get Asus Crosshair VI or Prime?

Or Gigabyte Aorus?

Actually i just noticed the Asrock X370 Fatat1y PRO is very similar or same to Asrock Taichi and that's the one available on launch day at Microcenter.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I did. They're a nostalgia brand for me and nothing else was really blowing me away so I figure it'll be fun to give it a whirl.


Don't know if you saw this:
https://videocardz.com/65996/a-very-close-look-at-biostar-racing-x370-gt7


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ryzen owners club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/0_50

Will add to the OP


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> should i get Asus Crosshair VI or Prime?
> 
> Or Gigabyte Aorus?
> 
> Actually i just noticed the Asrock X370 Fatat1y PRO is very similar or same to Asrock Taichi and that's the one available on launch day at Microcenter.


The Crosshair VI Hero will likely be the board to get from Microcenter on launch day , largely due to AM3 CPU cooler compatibility.

The Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 has potential to provide from 240 to 360A to the CPU (6+4 PowIRStages of unknown amperage rating). It's definitely competitive since AMD was sending reviewers that board with 3000MHz Corsair LPX kits. However, it will be in limited quantities at Microcenter.

AsRock X370 Fatal1ty Pro appears to be the X370 Taichi (which Gibbo at OCUK said along with the CH VI Hero would be ok VRM-wise to overclock 8 cores) with a 5 gigabit Ethernet adapter. Be aware it is in "limited quantities" at Microcenter , whatever that means.

I wouldn't get the ASUS X370 Prime Pro _unless it is at Microcenter_ and the other boards are not available, without the combo $30 off it's kind of pricey for what it offers. We don't know what quality the mosfets are so it could be potentially a mediocre deal.

*Approximate Pricing based on Newegg & Amazon , NCIXUS*
ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 ATX $255 <--- known to be 4.GHz+ able due to Scan UK overclocked Ryzen PCs
ASRock X370 FATAL1TY PRO GAMING AM4 ATX $195 - $260 <--- rated 300W capable by Asrock site , similar to X370 Taichi suggested by Gibbo @ OCUK
Gigabyte GA-AX370-GAMING 5 AM4 ATX $190-195 (220 in Europe)
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO AM4 ATX $160-170 ---- VRM components unknown
ASRock X370 FATAL1TY GAMING K4 $145-160 --- VRM components unknown

The only wrong choices (IMO) among the 8 Microcenter boards would be the ATX sized B350 boards.Those 4+3 / 4 +2 boards are sorely lacking and might only be good for only occasional boost clocks with or minimal XFR.

I am of the opinion that all ATX size should have been X370 boards at launch, B350 should be mATX due to lack of SLI and CFX. AMD launching two B350 ATX boards at Microcenter doesn't make sense when there's no Ryzen 5 CPUs and Ryzen 7 1700 is still overclockable. The B350M MORTAR or B350M GAMING PRO would have better launch choices if keeping with MSI ; AsRock AB350M Pro4 would be a more muted choice.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> There's 12 ICs on the back for the VRM which I'm guessing means there is some sort of dual driver/ doubler business going on there. From reviews of the older Maximus VII and Maximus VIII boards it seems ASUS puts the same number of doublers (IR3599) as phases on the back.


What do you make of the 6 ICs near the 12 on back of CH6? image in post 721.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The Crosshair VI Hero will likely be the board to get from Microcenter on launch day , largely due to AM3 CPU cooler compatibility.
> 
> The Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 has potential to provide from 240 to 360A to the CPU (6+4 PowIRStages of unknown amperage rating). It's definitely competitive since AMD was sending reviewers that board with 3000MHz Corsair LPX kits. However, it will be in limited quantities at Microcenter.
> 
> AsRock X370 Fatal1ty Pro appears to be the X370 Taichi (which Gibbo at OCUK said along with the CH VI Hero would be ok VRM-wise to overclock 8 cores) with a 5 gigabit Ethernet adapter. Be aware it is in "limited quantities" at Microcenter , whatever that means.
> 
> I wouldn't get the ASUS X370 Prime Pro _unless it is at Microcenter_ and the other boards are not available, without the combo $30 off it's kind of pricey for what it offers. We don't know what quality the mosfets are so it could be potentially a mediocre deal.
> 
> *Approximate Pricing based on Newegg & Amazon , NCIXUS*
> ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO X370 AM4 ATX $255 <--- known to be 4.GHz+ able due to Scan UK overclocked Ryzen PCs
> ASRock X370 FATAL1TY PRO GAMING AM4 ATX $195 - $260 <--- rated 300W capable by Asrock site , similar to X370 Taichi suggested by Gibbo @ OCUK
> Gigabyte GA-AX370-GAMING 5 AM4 ATX $190-195 (220 in Europe)
> ASUS PRIME X370-PRO AM4 ATX $160-170 ---- VRM components unknown
> ASRock X370 FATAL1TY GAMING K4 $145-160 --- VRM components unknown
> 
> The only wrong choices (IMO) among the 8 Microcenter boards would be the ATX sized B350 boards.Those 4+3 / 4 +2 boards are sorely lacking and might only be good for only occasional boost clocks with or minimal XFR.
> 
> I am of the opinion that all ATX size should have been X370 boards at launch, B350 should be mATX due to lack of SLI and CFX. AMD launching two B350 ATX boards at Microcenter doesn't make sense when there's no Ryzen 5 CPUs and Ryzen 7 1700 is still overclockable. The B350M MORTAR or B350M GAMING PRO would have better launch choices if keeping with MSI ; AsRock AB350M Pro4 would be a more muted choice.


Hope you don't mind me asking you more questions









https://videocardz.com/65996/a-very-close-look-at-biostar-racing-x370-gt7

Does that give any additional insight into the power delivery of the GT7?

Thanks +Rep!


----------



## Merkurio

I'm planning to build a Ryzen rig (I already bought the 1800X), but can't decide which motherboard between the Asus CH6 or the MSI Titanium yet.

My case is a Jonsbo UMX4:





I think the MSI would give a nice touch of clean contrast, but the CH6 would also do match very well with its dark color, allowing me to make a very nice blackout scheme with the correct parts.

I don't want to put RGB (maybe a subtle white light from my future GPU, but nothing else apart from the MOBO LEDs). I really want to make an elegant, clean but also eye-catching PC.

What would you choice?


----------



## gupsterg

Interesting post on OCuk







.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Interesting post on OCuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


4.2 on my 1700x would have me ecstatic.







4.3 Would be like.......Mega gravy.


----------



## gupsterg

Checking out Zhuni's profile/posts I think a bit of chain pulling is going on














.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Checking out Zhuni's profile/posts I think a bit of chain pulling is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Checking out Zhuni's profile/posts I think a bit of chain pulling is going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No permission


----------



## finalheaven

Only real question is whether or not there will be a difference between 1700x and 1800x in overclocking. I'm betting 1700 is definitely binned for failing something, probably one or two cores on it that couldn't go as high. But 1700x and 1800x difference might be minor if at all existent? Maybe as someone has suggested 1800x is just merely from the center of the pile.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Don't know if you saw this:
> https://videocardz.com/65996/a-very-close-look-at-biostar-racing-x370-gt7


Cheers, yeah, I had a look at that. That's actually how I ID'd the APAQ caps, saw an AP-CON colour scheme so I rotated and zoomed on one of the photos.









RE: The Sinopower MOSFETs, we still need confirmation on which they're using specifically but Asrock used these Sinopowers for their Extreme4: http://www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4336NSKP_datasheet.pdf , http://www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4337NSKP_datasheet.pdf . I think they used the same for their Z170 Fatal1ty K6 Gaming. They're not NexFets or anything, but Sinopower has decent products available which I'm inclined to believe Biostar would go for given the positioning of the board. This obviously isn't conclusive in any fashion until we know components and phase design with certainty.

I honestly can't wait to test it out and write up a little review. To be clear, I'm not expecting absolute Hero/Titanium/Taichi parity, but I think it will acquit itself well and the m.2 on top will make it compelling as a price/performance option if it holds up.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Cheers, yeah, I had a look at that. That's actually how I ID'd the APAQ caps, saw an AP-CON colour scheme so I rotated and zoomed on one of the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE: The Sinopower MOSFETs, we still need confirmation on which they're using specifically but Asrock used these Sinopowers for their Extreme4: http://www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4336NSKP_datasheet.pdf , http://www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4337NSKP_datasheet.pdf . I think they used the same for their Z170 Fatal1ty K6 Gaming. They're not NexFets or anything, but Sinopower has decent products available which I'm inclined to believe Biostar would go for given the positioning of the board. This obviously isn't conclusive in any fashion until we know components and phase design with certainty.
> 
> I honestly can't wait to test it out and write up a little review. To be clear, I'm not expecting absolute Hero/Titanium/Taichi parity, but I think it will acquit itself well and the m.2 on top will make it compelling as a price/performance option if it holds up.


I'm not expecting parity with the Hero, that is for sure. I just hope it isn't an extreme hindrance on the overclock achieved









I'm praying for 4.2


----------



## gupsterg

One thing I'm surprised about on the CH6 compared with Intel ROG boards is there's no backplate on VRM section. Do the AMD boards not get as much "love" as Intel? (not had AMD CPU/mobo since 2007)


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> One thing I'm surprised about on the CH6 compared with Intel ROG boards is there's no backplate on VRM section. Do the AMD boards not get as much "love" as Intel? (not had AMD CPU/mobo since 2007)


Zambezi/Vishera boards certainly did not. There were few boards of note, to the point that the FX owner's thread will (rightfully) only recommend three or four boards for the platform.

FM2+ was balanced better and I think that, now that mobo vendors have seen the hype around Ryzen, we'll see a bit more parity in terms of quality ranges.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Zambezi/Vishera boards certainly did not. There were few boards of note, to the point that the FX owner's thread will (rightfully) only recommend three or four boards for the platform.
> 
> FM2+ was balanced better and I think that, now that mobo vendors have seen the hype around Ryzen, we'll see a bit more parity in terms of quality ranges.


7 years with lack of parity. Forget parity now. It is time to crush them with their line of bad boards.

#CrushIntel


----------



## gupsterg

@SuperZan

From recent quick searches, yes seemed AMD platform had lack of diversity. Hoping now with Zen we have nice flooding of boards. Fun times prior to my Q6600 on AMD, luv'd the DFI Lanparty I had, recall doing pencil mods on Abit NF7 as well







.

Looking forward to long use on AM4 platform for mobo. When chatting to my sibling we both agreed we'd never had more than 1 CPU on Intel mobo, but can recall at least 3 nice CPU upgrades on S939.

I guess this is why I'm willing to go CH6, otherwise £100-£150 was my previous mobo buying price point.


----------



## Gamingboy

I just want to ask if which chipset is considered as a "midrange" motherboard?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamingboy*
> 
> I just want to ask if which chipset is considered as a "midrange" motherboard?


B350 are the midrange for AM4


----------



## gupsterg

Soon be 1/3 of the way on parts







.



Not that I need more hyping







.



Source link.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Soon be 1/3 of the way on parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I need more hyping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Source link.


i think the Hypetrain is reaching transwarp!

same/most time more performence with less powerusage!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i think the Hypetrain is reaching transwarp!










.

Well mine has come to a bit of a stand still







. Um'ing and ah'ing about CH6 meant I missed out on lower preorder price than other etailers, if order now, paying ~7-10% more







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> same/most time more performence with less powerusage!


As long as legit







.


----------



## L1amrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 60A 16 phase of Asrock X370 Taichi/Fatal1ty may have the edge on count/cooler running IMO. Will it yield best OC? dunno, IIRC after certain phase count "clean" power doesn't aid OC?
> 
> As the Crosshair V Formula Z had 10 CPU phase, if that was go to board for AMD OC'ing? Then I reckon Crosshair VI Hero should be OK?
> Looks like 12 phases to CPU, dual phase RAM. NexFET are by Ti IIRC, been used on various ROG boards, do not think there is uncertainty about quality of VRM? Opinions?
> 
> As really liking most features of CH6, look of board and really liked UEFI on my M7 Ranger and CH6 seems will have same level of tweakability in UEFI.


I might opt for the Fatal1ty, looks great and 16 power phases looks a like a solid board to me.
Besides Asrock has been my brand of choice if I want to overclock.


----------



## gupsterg

I prefer the X370 Tachi, as Fatal1ty X370 Pro ~17% more in cost where I am, for only minor differences/colour scheme.

The VRM is biggest on count so far. Going by the Asrock Z97 boards on Sin's VRM list I reckon the components should be good (I never read info on later Intel boards as was not gonna buy). Also seen some good OC results within Devil's Canyon club on Asrock, so don't doubt Asrock OC'ing capability on AMD.
Quote:


> Dual M.2 For SSD
> 
> One PCIe Gen3 x4 Ultra M.2 interface that pushes data transfer speeds up to 32Gb/s, and is compatible with ASRock's U.2 Kit for installing some of the world's fastest U.2 PCIe Gen3 x4 SSD. The other one supports PCIe Gen2 x4 20Gb/s transfer speed.


Above feature, coupled others plus thinking I'd be on AM4 for while does make Asrock offering enticing.


----------



## Zhuni

My apologies for being mis lead by my post on ocuk gents. We were just having a bit of wccf lols.


----------



## beatfried

I didn't read the whole thread, but did you see that the Asrock Fatality Professional blah, got 5GbE onboard?!

Niiiiice. But why not 10GbE??!

Does any board have 10GbE onboard?


----------



## Simmons572

Realized there were over 200 posts since the last time I checked this thread, and I opted to skip to present.









Any news on any new upper-tier mATX boards yet?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Nope, nothing that we know so far. All mATX boards that we've seen so far are disappointing....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread, but did you see that the Asrock Fatality Professional blah, got 5GbE onboard?!
> 
> Niiiiice. But why not 10GbE??!
> 
> Does any board have 10GbE onboard?


Yes but they expensive.

ASUS X99-E-10G-WS

5Gb seems like a better idea to me. Will get us SSD speeds.


----------



## t3haxle

anybody know if the prime x370-pro also supports am3 coolers like the crosshair


----------



## andydabeast

Why is black and white so popular? for the x370 boards I see very little color options for people who care about that. It is essentially black and red or black and white. Why put RGB all over it if there are parts permanently white on it? Or will those white parts show the color you set the rgb to?


----------



## Evontroy

I got a black and white board because my case is white =)


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Why is black and white so popular? for the x370 boards I see very little color options for people who care about that. It is essentially black and red or black and white. Why put RGB all over it if there are parts permanently white on it? Or will those white parts show the color you set the rgb to?


If you add RGB LED strips, the white usually reflects the color fairly well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> anybody know if the prime x370-pro also supports am3 coolers like the crosshair


No. I have no idea why it does not. It just 4 extra holes.


----------



## Streetdragon

Do you think the prices for cpu and motherboard will drop a bit when they get released?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> If you add RGB LED strips, the white usually reflects the color fairly well.


Good to know. Last time I bought a mobo was 2011 and RGB wasn't as popular back then. I still hope by the time I decide to upgrade there are more flat black options, or of course my black and green color scheme







would be perfect.


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Thought this was a better deal with the bundled 240GB M.2 SSD.


I hope you're not expecting too much out of that free SSD. Feels like it's being marketed like "Oh look, M.2 equals fast! Think of a 960 Pro, but for no cost!". It's M.2, but not PCIe NVMe - just SATA. So it's cheap, slow and there's no info on the reliability.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> I hope you're not expecting too much out of that free SSD. Feels like it's being marketed like "Oh look, M.2 equals fast! Think of a 960 Pro, but for no cost!". It's M.2, but not PCIe NVMe - just SATA. So it's cheap, slow and there's no info on the reliability.


10 second startup vs 7 seconds. People saying any SSD is slow make me laugh. It's like comparing automobiles today and saying one is way faster than the other when it wasn't too long ago that the only way to get around was by locomotive (HDD's lol). Comparatively, pretty much every SSD is insanely fast. The point on reliability I will give to you though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Do you think the prices for cpu and motherboard will drop a bit when they get released?


Probably the MBs but do not see it happening with CPUs.


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes but they expensive.
> 
> ASUS X99-E-10G-WS
> 
> 5Gb seems like a better idea to me. Will get us SSD speeds.


yeah I know about the Intel ones but I want an AMD one...
... I know they're expensive, so is the rest of my 10GbE stuff, I just want a board with it onboard so I don't need to use the add-on card again.


----------



## budgetgamer120

I think the Asus Prime B350 is my board of choice.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

ASUS release X370 TUF & Formula!


----------



## bigjdubb

Have there been any rumors of higher end Asus boards yet?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Have there been any rumors of higher end Asus boards yet?


Hero is the highest end Asus board at launch, more will come later.


----------



## miklkit

Uh ohh. The best air coolers that I know of are the Silverstone HE01 with a 2nd fan added and the Thermalright sbe/ibe Extreme. Neither outfit seems interested in AM4 at the moment, which means I will be restricted to the ASUS Hero only.

Sniff. Wanted the MSI Titanium.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle*
> 
> anybody know if the prime x370-pro also supports am3 coolers like the crosshair


Nope.

Look closely at Hero photo below, then prime and there are no extra holes.





Most cooler companies are offering AM4 brackets, which is cheaper option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Uh ohh. The best air coolers that I know of are the Silverstone HE01 with a 2nd fan added and the Thermalright sbe/ibe Extreme. Neither outfit seems interested in AM4 at the moment, which means I will be restricted to the ASUS Hero only.
> 
> Sniff. Wanted the MSI Titanium.


I contacted TR and waiting on info if there is compatible bracket for my Archon SB-E X2.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hero is the highest end Asus board at launch, more will come later.


That's unfortunate. It looks like MSI is the only game in town for 2x m.2 slots right now.


----------



## miklkit

I emailed both companies already too but don't expect much as both are almost completely out of the American market. In fact I don't know where to get a Silver Arrow Extreme at all.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hero is the highest end Asus board at launch, more will come later.
> 
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate. It looks like MSI is the only game in town for 2x m.2 slots right now.
Click to expand...

ASRock also has 2 x M.2 slots as well


----------



## unseen0

Question what are factors on which you decide a motherboard, besides the chipset?

I personally want an ITX or mATX mobo. I have on interest in OCing at this time. What would you recommend for someone like myself?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ASRock also has 2 x M.2 slots as well


I missed that, they were so fugly I didn't even read the specs.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Look closely at Hero photo below, then prime and there are no extra holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most cooler companies are offering AM4 brackets, which is cheaper option.
> I contacted TR and waiting on info if there is compatible bracket for my Archon SB-E X2.


On the C6H, the holes slide into the right position. So one set of holes that are movable!


----------



## Colossus1090

Any sightings of the X370, M-ATX models? I don't really care how Mobos look, but that Biostar one is probably the ugliest I have ever seen! I think gigabyte was also making one?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Question what are factors on which you decide a motherboard, besides the chipset?
> 
> I personally want an ITX or mATX mobo. I have on interest in OCing at this time. What would you recommend for someone like myself?


brand quality, user experience, professional reviews, features, aesthetics, quality of power delivery, storage options, I/O, BIOS.

There are alot of factors that go into choosing the right board for you, right now there are only two ITX boards that we know of at the moment, there are a few mATX options as well but there will be more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ASRock also has 2 x M.2 slots as well
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that, they were so fugly I didn't even read the specs.
Click to expand...

Each to their own, The Taichi is growing on me


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Any sightings of the X370, M-ATX models? I don't really care how Mobos look, but that Biostar one is probably the ugliest I have ever seen! I think gigabyte was also making one?


Check the google doc in the OP, there's more details in there of the boards we know of atm.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> On the C6H, the holes slide into the right position. So one set of holes that are movable!


Not understanding, sorry.

I was also using this as ref.



Once AM3 bracket mounted wouldn't think there is movement?


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Check the google doc in the OP, there's more details in there of the boards we know of atm.


Wow! Thanks for putting the work into that spreatsheet! I can now do my shopping and compairisons at work without anyone blinking an eye


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Check the google doc in the OP, there's more details in there of the boards we know of atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thanks for putting the work into that spreatsheet! I can now do my shopping and compairisons at work without anyone blinking an eye
Click to expand...

I only did some of the work for that, main credit goes to a user on the overclockers australia forums


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Any sightings of the X370, M-ATX models? I don't really care how Mobos look, but that Biostar one is probably the ugliest I have ever seen! I think gigabyte was also making one?


Yep, the B350 Gaming 3 only, for now (and you get 6 sata ports as well)









http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#kf

And coming back to the "poor" vrm phase numbers on these microatx I wanted to point you out the newest review on Techpowerup of the Biostar Z270GT4 (same 4+3 phases) getting only 41.5°C vrm temp under OC at 1.325 Vcore (7700K @5Ghz)









https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Biostar/Z270GT4/8.html

I really don't see why it cant be enough for a medium oc on a 95W 8core as well (especially if under liquid cooling like I'm gonna do)


----------



## DNMock

I know nobody can offer anything but speculation, but since AM4 will be used for all AMD chips for the next 3 or 4 years I think is what I saw, does that mean we won't see PCIE 4.0 or more PCIE lanes on future zen+ CPUs?

Or, is that where AM4+ comes into play and be backwards compatible with current Ryzen chips but they may only be able to run the PCIE slots in 3.0 without the newest Zen+ CPU?


----------



## Mithan

Hi guys
I am thinking about putting in a pre-order today, but I am stuck debating between the
*Asus Crosshair 6 Hero* and the *MSI Titanium.*

This will go with a 1800X of course and will be using a Noctuaha C14S to start with.

I know reviews are not out... just some leaks saying the Hero OC's awesomly.

Some of you guys are experts. Want to venture a guess as to what to buy? (No I dont want to wait until reviews come out, mostly because I worry it will be out of stock for weeks/months after).


----------



## NoDestiny

Don't know if anybody posted this already, but I saw Asrock has two more mATX mobos listed (though, nothing higher-end)

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M/index.asp
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M-HDV/index.asp

Thinking about the AB350M myself, as I don't need 4x the ram slots nor all the extra PCI-Express slots. Price and reviews will help guide soon enough, though!


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Yep, the B350 Gaming 3 only, for now (and you get 6 sata ports as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#kf
> 
> And coming back to the "poor" vrm phase numbers on these microatx I wanted to point you out the newest review on Techpowerup of the Biostar Z270GT4 (same 4+3 phases) getting only 41.5°C vrm temp under OC at 1.325 Vcore (7700K @5Ghz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Biostar/Z270GT4/8.html
> 
> I really don't see why it cant be enough for a medium oc on a 95W 8core as well (especially if under liquid cooling like I'm gonna do)


Yeah it is looking more attractive for each day a new X370 matx isn't announched. Thankfully if I go that route, I don't have a windowed case haha


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> I'm planning to build a Ryzen rig (I already bought the 1800X), but can't decide which motherboard between the Asus CH6 or the MSI Titanium yet.
> 
> My case is a Jonsbo UMX4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the MSI would give a nice touch of clean contrast, but the CH6 would also do match very well with its dark color, allowing me to make a very nice blackout scheme with the correct parts.
> 
> I don't want to put RGB (maybe a subtle white light from my future GPU, but nothing else apart from the MOBO LEDs). I really want to make an elegant, clean but also eye-catching PC.
> 
> What would you choice?


Bump.


----------



## Vlada011

ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero look great.
I would go with that motherboard now. But if someone want premium motherboard for 1800X, high end should wait to CPU show up and very soon ASUS will launch and something stronger and some mATX
motherboards. ASUS motherboards are main culprits why many enthusiasts upgrade Intel even if they didn't had reason for that in previous 2-3 years.
I almost can feel in air Crosshair 6 Extreme, E-ATX motherboard.

ASUS ROG Motherboards will be imporatant part of Ryzen configuration because life time of AMD socket and chipsets are longer usually than Intels and maybe customers will be able to install newer generation in Crosshair 6.
I had Crosshair 4, he could work with Athlon II X2, Phenom II X2 and X4, later Thuban with 6 cores, than Bulldozer, but when I hear that even FX9590 work I was shocked.
Maybe AMD repeat this and now, who knows, that will bring them MANY customers now when they customers could reach i7-6950X speed for 500$.




But it would be really nice to see AMD Ryzen R7 1800X in mATX RIGs on ASUS ROG mATX mobo.
How strong PSU is enough for 1800X + RX 480 CF. 600-700W?








Customers don't even need ATX Format. SFX, or something else...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> I'm planning to build a Ryzen rig (I already bought the 1800X), but can't decide which motherboard between the Asus CH6 or the MSI Titanium yet.
> 
> My case is a Jonsbo UMX4:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the MSI would give a nice touch of clean contrast, but the CH6 would also do match very well with its dark color, allowing me to make a very nice blackout scheme with the correct parts.
> 
> I don't want to put RGB (maybe a subtle white light from my future GPU, but nothing else apart from the MOBO LEDs). I really want to make an elegant, clean but also eye-catching PC.
> 
> What would you choice?
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
Click to expand...

From an aesthetic point of view I'm gonna have to say the Titanium would be a much better suit imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> Don't know if anybody posted this already, but I saw Asrock has two more mATX mobos listed (though, nothing higher-end)
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M/index.asp
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M-HDV/index.asp
> 
> Thinking about the AB350M myself, as I don't need 4x the ram slots nor all the extra PCI-Express slots. Price and reviews will help guide soon enough, though!


Thanks, will add them to the OP


----------



## jesyjames

Have an 1800x on order and am looking for a motherboard to pair it with. Will all of the x370 models be good for pairing it with a NVME Samsung 960 Pro? I've only ever used sata drives and this NVME is a bit confusing. Related-- do any of those models stand out as far as overclocking goes? And finally, are any of the AIO liquid coolers ready to go out of the box or do they all require an extra AM4 mounting bracket that will need to be obtained separately? Thanks for the help!


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesyjames*
> 
> Have an 1800x on order and am looking for a motherboard to pair it with. Will all of the x370 models be good for pairing it with a NVME Samsung 960 Pro? I've only ever used sata drives and this NVME is a bit confusing. Related-- do any of those models stand out as far as overclocking goes? And finally, are any of the AIO liquid coolers ready to go out of the box or do they all require an extra AM4 mounting bracket that will need to be obtained separately? Thanks for the help!


As far as standing out for overclocking, reviews in a couple days will really answer this question. As far as an answer right now, there is power phase differences between the x370 boards, so learning what they are or finding an expert in power phase design (not me) to answer the question would be the way to go.

EDIT after reading around a little bit. I think it is the more the merrier with power phases. The electricity goes through these power phases and they cut the power down to what the cpu needs, so more of them = more stability and less heat on the VRM. You can see that all the B350 boards have less phases.

As far as the difference between the Fatality gaming K4 and the Taichi having 12+2+1 and 16 respectively I have no idea.

MORE EDIT:
some spreadsheets in here list boards and their phases


----------



## aDyerSituation

Why is there no 3200mhz CL14 ram available?

I swear that was a thing not too long ago. Lowest I can find is CL16


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Each to their own, The Taichi is growing on me


I just don't like the stuff printed on the board. I use a P5 case so I would have to see it all the time...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Each to their own, The Taichi is growing on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like the stuff printed on the board. I use a P5 case so I would have to see it all the time...
Click to expand...

Fair point, X370 Gaming Pro Carbon is looking like the board for you then


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Why is there no 3200mhz CL14 ram available?
> 
> I swear that was a thing not too long ago. Lowest I can find is CL16


Depends on how much you want. I found 16 GB. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232409


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Depends on how much you want. I found 16 GB. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232409


Also where you are even searching it. I found plenty of sources in Europe. 8 or 16GB modules as well.


----------



## Master Chicken

Nice to see dual M.2 from both ASRock and MSI. Hopefully they each get 4 lanes and don't split 2/2 when both are populated. Hard to complain even if they did.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> Nice to see dual M.2 from both ASRock and MSI. Hopefully they each get 4 lanes and don't split 2/2 when both are populated. Hard to complain even if they did.


From the Titanium user manual:


----------



## Master Chicken

Ok, so the second M.2 slot will run at half the data rate of the primary is seems. That's my take. Also, it will be sharing it's bandwidth with an array of peripherals versus the primary. I suppose there's only so many PCIe lanes coming out of the desktop CPUs and we can't have everything. Perhaps there will be 40 lane Ryzen parts some day.

I'm just nit-picking of course. This is all still a big win ... a more competitive landscape.


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> Nice to see dual M.2 from both ASRock and MSI. Hopefully they each get 4 lanes and don't split 2/2 when both are populated. Hard to complain even if they did.


Those slots aren't equal. Main M.2 gets PCIe 3.0 x4 lanes directly from the CPU, other solutions (any manufacturer offering a second slot) are routed through the chipset which gets (PCIe 3.0 x4 turned into) PCIe 2.0 x8 and shares the bandwidth. So the second M.2 is just PCIe 2.0 x4. Personally I don't see a big problem with this, at least there's a directly connected full bandwidth slot unlike with Z270.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASRock X370 Taichi*
> 
> 10 SATA3, 1 Ultra M.2 (PCIe Gen3 x4 & SATA3), 1 M.2 (PCIe Gen2 x4)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI X370 Titanium*
> 
> 2 x M.2 ports (Key M)
> - M2_1 slot supports PCIe 3.0 x4 (RYZEN series processor) or PCIe 3.0 x2 (7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ processors) and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/2260/2280/22110 storage devices
> - M2_2 slot supports PCIe 2.0 x4 and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/2260/2280 storage device


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> Ok, so the second M.2 slot will run at half the data rate of the primary is seems. That's my take. Also, it will be sharing it's bandwidth with an array of peripherals versus the primary. I suppose there's only so many PCIe lanes coming out of the desktop CPUs and we can't have everything. Perhaps there will be 40 lane Ryzen parts some day.
> 
> I'm just nit-picking of course. This is all still a big win ... a more competitive landscape.


First M.2 use x4 3.0 lanes from the CPU, second one uses x4 2.0 lanes from the chipset, doing so might disable 2 Sata ports though (If I understand it correctly)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> First M.2 use x4 3.0 lanes from the CPU, second one uses x4 2.0 lanes from the chipset, doing so might disable 2 Sata ports though (If I understand it correctly)


Why do people want 2 x M.2?


----------



## looniam

why not 2?

one "enthusiast grade" 256Gbs for OS and apps and another "entry level" 1Tb for games and storage.

no power/data cables and every thing is on the mobo. if i had the $$$ i'd do it no question.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do people want 2 x M.2?


Personally I run 2 x M.2 and 1 x U.2 in my main rig... so why wouldn't I want multiple slots?

It's like asking why people want more than 1 SATA slot...

Obviously if you are only using 1 M.2 or none.. then you don't need more than one and possibly don't need any.

*edited to add* I use one M.2 drive as my OS the U.2 which is an Intel 750 has my games on it. The other M.2 and my Sata drives all have specific purposes for other things I do. You can obviously use a PCIE adapter depending on lane assignments for M.2 or U.2... personally I prefer to not use adapters unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesyjames*
> 
> And finally, are any of the AIO liquid coolers ready to go out of the box or do they all require an extra AM4 mounting bracket that will need to be obtained separately?


Corsair H110i works out iof the box for AM4


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do people want 2 x M.2?


If it were up to me I would have one for boot and programs and another for games....but thats dreaming


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone know what is required to use wifi with the crosshair and asrock K4 ? Do I have to both buy an intel 8265/8260 and cables + antennas to get that to work?
Quote:


> - 1 x M.2 Socket (Key E), supports type 2230 WiFi/BT module


Also if I use wi-fi, then I cant add a second m.2 drive?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> First M.2 use x4 3.0 lanes from the CPU, second one uses x4 2.0 lanes from the chipset, doing so might disable 2 Sata ports though (If I understand it correctly)
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people want 2 x M.2?
Click to expand...

I've got 2 x M.2 drives?

I have an Intel 600p 256GB and a Predator 240GB, one for OS and the other has a few games on it that I want to load quickly.

The Sata based drives are pretty much the same price as the 2.5" variants but take up less space and use no cables so if you can use them instead why not?

Higher end NVMe drives are obviously blazing fast but you only notice the speed to a certain extent tbh so I don't get the hate surrounding the Sata based drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Why do people want 2 x M.2?
> 
> 
> 
> If it were up to me I would have one for boot and programs and another for games....but thats dreaming
Click to expand...

They aren't as expensive as they used to be provided you aren't planning on 2 x 950 Pros


----------



## looniam

and don't forget, though i haven't followed all the newest, a lot of cases seem not only anemic w/hard drive cages but brackets for 2.5" SSDs aren't plentiful; one maybe two . . .


----------



## gupsterg

16GB DC DDR4 3400MHz 18-17-17-37-1T on Ryzen 1700 + CH6, Link.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and don't forget, though i haven't followed all the newest, a lot of cases seem not only anemic w/hard drive cages but brackets for 2.5" SSDs aren't plentiful; one maybe two . . .


Very true that.


----------



## Sand3853

Any thoughts on the MSI Carbon? I currently have that on preorder right now. I had the z170 version, and rather liked the performance I got out of it. On paper the AM4 Carbon looks like it should be a good board, just curious what other more knowledgeable peeps might have to say.


----------



## Kriant

In the end of the day I think I'll stick to CH6 over Titanium. While having 2 M.2 and U.2 ports is a big fat plus, the $50 premium, the lackluster USB outputs on the back of the board (but hey, instead you get that HDMI/DVI output....which I still don't understand why it's there...on a flagship lunch-date mobo...I mean, if you were buying entry level APU's, you'd buy an entry level mobo....) and a possibility that MSI's 10 phase will be worse than Asus 12 phase VRM makes me gear towards ASUS. (Oh, and Asus generally has better BIOS).


----------



## aDyerSituation

NZXT won't have their AM4 brackets ready until mid march and then it will take 2 weeks to receive after that.

Even if I wait for Cryorig to send me a bracket I still won't have that till mid march. Looks like I am waiting another month


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Have you guys noticed price jumps on the AM4 boards? was looking at a site called PC Case Gear here in Aus and the Crosshair VI was $340 on pre-order day now it's $400...







.

Also any word on Corsairs AM4 brackets?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking you more questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://videocardz.com/65996/a-very-close-look-at-biostar-racing-x370-gt7
> 
> Does that give any additional insight into the power delivery of the GT7?
> 
> Thanks +Rep!


That's just marketing drivel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Only real question is whether or not there will be a difference between 1700x and 1800x in overclocking. I'm betting 1700 is definitely binned for failing something, probably one or two cores on it that couldn't go as high. But 1700x and 1800x difference might be minor if at all existent? Maybe as someone has suggested 1800x is just merely from the center of the pile.


Depending on how the binning occurs , it may be dependent on the location on the wafer. However, it may also be tested for power efficiency and leakage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Uh ohh. The best air coolers that I know of are the Silverstone HE01 with a 2nd fan added and the Thermalright sbe/ibe Extreme. Neither outfit seems interested in AM4 at the moment, which means I will be restricted to the ASUS Hero only.
> 
> Sniff. Wanted the MSI Titanium.


Thermalright is offering the AM4 kits.

http://thermalright.com/2017/02/21/thermalright-amd-am4-cpu-mount-upgrade/

Also, *please* do not read the motherboard manufacturer spec sheet and believe them on everything , whether it is ASUS, Asrock, Gigabyte , or MSI let alone Biostar.

If they list 60A parts , 45A, or 40A parts they don't tell you that that is only possible at 25°C ambient temperatures. On the motherboard manufacturers' sites so far I only see the amperage rating for the chokes/inductors which is meaningless without the same capability on the MOSFETs and at realistic temperatures of 40 to 50°C.

edit: relevant information on reading thermal dissipation https://www.digikey.com/en/articles/techzone/2011/oct/proper-use-of-thermal-derating-curves-for-power-modules


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If they list 60A parts , 45A, or 40A parts they don't tell you that that is only possible at 25°C ambient temperatures. On the motherboard manufacturers' sites so far I only see the amperage rating for the chokes/inductors which is meaningless without the same capability on the MOSFETs and at realistic temperatures of 40 to 50°C.


Of course, but we can see what companies used for Z270 and look up the spec-sheets from the component vendors, which is what I did. There's obviously no guarantee that they're going to use the exact same parts, but for those of us pre-ordering it's the best extrapolation we've got. At the very least, it's an indicator of what each vendor is willing to use at a given price-point.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Have you guys noticed price jumps on the AM4 boards? was looking at a site called PC Case Gear here in Aus and the Crosshair VI was $340 on pre-order day now it's $400...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also any word on Corsairs AM4 brackets?


Prices haven't jumped up anywhere else in the country besides PCCG, was a crappy move by them and as such they've lost me as a customer


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Prices haven't jumped up anywhere else in the country besides PCCG, was a crappy move by them and as such they've lost me as a customer


Really? I hadn't checked anywhere else apart from them. looking at Umart now the Crosshair isn't as cheap as PCCG first had but still cheaper than now.

PCCG have been getting more and more shady over the last couple years so I suppose I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Merkurio

Does anybody know if the Asus X370-PRO supports DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 memory?

The motherboard is pretty damn cheap now and it could be a good deal in order to save money for the RAM.

Any remarkable disadvantage respect to the top-tier ones, like de CH6 or the Titanium?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Does anybody know if the Asus X370-PRO supports DDR4 3200 MHz CL14 memory?
> 
> The motherboard is pretty damn cheap now and it could be a good deal in order to save money for the RAM.
> 
> Any remarkable disadvantage respect to the top-tier ones, like de CH6 or the Titanium?


3200 CL14 is pretty aggressive.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> That's just marketing drivel.
> Depending on how the binning occurs , it may be dependent on the location on the wafer. However, it may also be tested for power efficiency and leakage.
> Thermalright is offering the AM4 kits.
> 
> http://thermalright.com/2017/02/21/thermalright-amd-am4-cpu-mount-upgrade/
> 
> Also, *please* do not read the motherboard manufacturer spec sheet and believe them on everything , whether it is ASUS, Asrock, Gigabyte , or MSI let alone Biostar.
> 
> If they list 60A parts , 45A, or 40A parts they don't tell you that that is only possible at 25°C ambient temperatures. On the motherboard manufacturers' sites so far I only see the amperage rating for the chokes/inductors which is meaningless without the same capability on the MOSFETs and at realistic temperatures of 40 to 50°C.
> 
> edit: relevant information on reading thermal dissipation https://www.digikey.com/en/articles/techzone/2011/oct/proper-use-of-thermal-derating-curves-for-power-modules


Thanks! I was at the Thermalright site and did email them but did not see that notice. One down and one to go.

Umm, what do you mean by realistic temperatures of 40-50C? As an FX user and abuser the only board that could do that was the MSI GD80. I have an ASUS 990FX Sabertooth where the VRMs run at 43C while it's sitting there idling doing nothing, and go over 80C when stress testing. You don't want to know what happens on the cheap boards.


----------



## Kriant

Soooo NDA is march 2nd or February 28th?


----------



## Merkurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3200 CL14 is pretty aggressive.


Aggressive for the MOBO or the platform itself?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merkurio*
> 
> Aggressive for the MOBO or the platform itself?


I am willing to bet, that that user meant aggressive timings =) CL14 is pretty aggressive for 3200 out of the box.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Soooo NDA is march 2nd or February 28th?


That is the question. I think it was pre announcement when I was hearing February 28th. March 2nd NDA lift makes a lot more sense, the NDA usually lifts on launch day... doesn't it??


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Soooo NDA is march 2nd or February 28th?


2nd is most likely since that is the embargo date for a lot of the tech day information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That is the question. I think it was pre announcement when I was hearing February 28th. March 2nd NDA lift makes a lot more sense, the NDA usually lifts on launch day... doesn't it??


AMD does seem to favor launch day embargos.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> That is the question. I think it was pre announcement when I was hearing February 28th. March 2nd NDA lift makes a lot more sense, the NDA usually lifts on launch day... doesn't it??


Depends on the confidence of the company-manufacturer/developer (and also the NDA contract, naturally







). But yeah, 2nd sounds more likely, 28th was kinda my wishful thinking.


----------



## SeriousTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *AMD Ryzen 7 1700 $330 USD* Newegg Amazon
> 
> *ASUS X370 ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO* $255 USD
> 
> Chipset : AMD X370
> Form Factor : ATX
> PCI-E 3.0 x16 / x1 : 3× / 3×
> M.2 : 1x
> 12 phase digital VRM
> 3200Mhz (OC+) Memory
> Has both AM3+ and AM4 Mounting Holes.
> *Amazon*: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W2L6GBX?ref=emc_b_5_t
> *Newegg*: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963&cm_re=ryzen-_-13-132-963-_-Product
> *Asus Spec Page:* https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/


Is that right about the ROG Crosshair having both AM3+ and AM4 Mounting holes ?
I went to the site and didn't see any mention of this.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> Is that right about the ROG Crosshair having both AM3+ and AM4 Mounting holes ?
> I went to the site and didn't see any mention of this.


Yes, I posted the marketing slide somewhere up thread.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> ---snip---


Is that right about the ROG Crosshair having both AM3+ and AM4 Mounting holes ?
I went to the site and didn't see any mention of this.[/quote]

EDIT: Ok i stand corrected.. damn ninja's

Anything is possible... thou, I would be surprised ASUS doing this...

Asrock yes, afaik they have been doing that with each MB in between two socket generations. My Fatality 1155 has 775 mounting holes. My Crosshair Form-Z only has AM3+ provisions.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Some of my devices act really weird in USB3

kind of annoying how there aren't any USB2 ports on a lot of these boards


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Some of my devices act really weird in USB3
> 
> kind of annoying how there aren't any USB2 ports on a lot of these boards


I feel you there... my racing wheel/pedal setup doesn't like the Etron or AsMedia USB3s very much
The only way to get it to behave is to plug into native USB2

I cant remember for sure know, but it apparently has something to do with the Etron or AsMedia USB3 not being really 100% USB2 compatible. Plugging into a native USB3 should work thou. iirc

Although i could not verify this, since the Crosshair Form-Z does not have native USB3, only USB2


----------



## DADDYDC650

I have a Corsair h100i v2 which comes with an AM3 bracket. I ordered an Asus Hero mobo. Am ready to go or do I need to wait for Corsair's AM4 bracket?


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> I feel you there... my racing wheel/pedal setup doesn't like the Etron or AsMedia USB3s very much
> The only way to get it to behave is to plug into native USB2
> 
> I cant remember for sure know, but it apparently has something to do with the Etron or AsMedia USB3 not being really 100% USB2 compatible. Plugging into a native USB3 should work thou. iirc
> 
> Although i could not verify this, since the Crosshair Form-Z does not have native USB3, only USB2


Wow thanks for the info. I didn't know there were different USB3's


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have a Corsair h100i v2 which comes with an AM3 bracket. I ordered an Asus Hero mobo. Am ready to go or do I need to wait for Corsair's AM4 bracket?


Clearly you can use it


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Clearly you can use it


awkward, but i appreciate their attempt to support both brackets.

the change in AM4 mounting made existing HSFs harder to adopt, either wait for a bracket update or wait for an entirely revised cooler.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> awkward, but i appreciate their attempt to support both brackets.
> 
> the change in AM4 mounting made existing HSFs harder to adopt, either wait for a bracket update or wait for an entirely revised cooler.


Nearly every even half decent HSF manufacturer is either already sending out free AM4 mounting hardware, or has them available for a reasonable price. I'd say it isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Some of my devices act really weird in USB3
> 
> kind of annoying how there aren't any USB2 ports on a lot of these boards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> I feel you there... my racing wheel/pedal setup doesn't like the Etron or AsMedia USB3s very much
> The only way to get it to behave is to plug into native USB2
> 
> I cant remember for sure know, but it apparently has something to do with the Etron or AsMedia USB3 not being really 100% USB2 compatible. Plugging into a native USB3 should work thou. iirc
> 
> Although i could not verify this, since the Crosshair Form-Z does not have native USB3, only USB2


Thats one thing about Asrock I've always liked is they tend to make their boards backward compatible, for instance I bought the only board in the world that you could run AGP and PCI-E simultaneously from them. I think it was from a uli 165 or some such chip that nividia quickly bought up and quelched.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Nearly every even half decent HSF manufacturer is either already sending out free AM4 mounting hardware, or has them available for a reasonable price. I'd say it isn't much of an issue.


And seriously fabbing a bracket is as easy as it gets.


----------



## ChronoBodi

so let me get this straight, Does the Asus Crosshair and Asrock Fatality have AM3/AM4 mounting holes? Just wondering what mobo does and does not have those.


----------



## AuraNova

Only the ASUS does, as far as I have seen.


----------



## gupsterg

So far only Asus Crosshair VI Hero has AM3/4 mounting holes.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Thats one thing about Asrock I've always liked is they tend to make their boards backward compatible, for instance I bought the only board in the world that you could run AGP and PCI-E simultaneously from them. I think it was from a uli 165 or some such chip that nividia quickly bought up and quelched.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Nearly every even half decent HSF manufacturer is either already sending out free AM4 mounting hardware, or has them available for a reasonable price. I'd say it isn't much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> And seriously fabbing a bracket is as easy as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ooooh, the ULi boards...yes... blast from the past... Asrock had a few of them .. i had one, an Asrock 939Dual-Sata2 after i threw an ASUS P4 eggcooker board out of the window...

As far as i know it is still running as a Linux "media server" at my sisters


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Nearly every even half decent HSF manufacturer is either already sending out free AM4 mounting hardware, or has them available for a reasonable price. I'd say it isn't much of an issue.


only if the retailers would get them to ship the updated bracket, thats why theres still a wait-time between release and purchase.

take the retailers on my area for example, they have no LGA2011 mounting brackets for Noctua HSFs despite selling LGA2011 platforms, its annoying.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So far only Asus Crosshair VI Hero has AM3/4 mounting holes.


Looking at fashioning an adapter for my 380A , is there an AM4 cooler mount template out there?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looking at fashioning an adapter for my 380A , is there an AM4 cooler mount template out there?


Only info I have seen with measurements for mounting holes is this.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> ooooh, the ULi boards...yes... blast from the past... Asrock had a few of them .. i had one, an Asrock 939Dual-Sata2 after i threw an ASUS P4 eggcooker board out of the window...
> 
> As far as i know it is still running as a Linux "media server" at my sisters


Yup, that was the board, I actually put up a agp X850PE card on the physx charts with a 8800gs just running the physx. LOL


----------



## jezzer

Isn't there another reason why there is a new mounting system, i mean there has to be more than manufacturers deciding to put the holes on a different place right for no real reason?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Some of my devices act really weird in USB3
> 
> kind of annoying how there aren't any USB2 ports on a lot of these boards


I'm happy they are getting reid of is 2.0... Its time for USB 3 to take over.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I'm happy they are getting reid of is 2.0... Its time for USB 3 to take over.


yeah good thing my keyboard doesn't detect some inputs in USB 3

or that my headset disconnects randomly in USB 3


----------



## kaseki

Anyone intending to run Linux and in the process of choosing a motherboard should take note of Phoronix article: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Ryzen-Newer-Kernel, particularly the last paragraph.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Anyone intending to run Linux and in the process of choosing a motherboard should take note of Phoronix article: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Ryzen-Newer-Kernel, particularly the last paragraph.


ohh, ohh, in short old linux sees 8C/16T Ryzen as 16C/16T processors.
this is bad since poorly distributed workloads on hyperthread can collide with each other.


----------



## aberrero

So the HDMI out won't even work with Ryzen? Why do all these boards support it?


----------



## looniam

for the yet to be released APUs?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> So the HDMI out won't even work with Ryzen? Why do all these boards support it?


That's for anyone running AM4 APUs.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> yeah good thing my keyboard doesn't detect some inputs in USB 3
> 
> or that my headset disconnects randomly in USB 3


Ok here is another worry. Asmedia usb3. Usb3 worked fine in our 990FX Sabertooth boards until the latest driver update last week. Now our usb3 ports do not work at all.

Do the Ryzen boards use a different version of usb3?


----------



## waltercaorle

that almost wb use the original amd bracket am3,and of course I have not .. ...in the packaging of crosshair is only am4.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Do the Ryzen boards use a different version of usb3?


Probably. The Sabertooth 990fx is 8 years old now (right?) and was using an extremely early USB 3 implementation.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Probably. The Sabertooth 990fx is 8 years old now (right?) and was using an extremely early USB 3 implementation.


When specs change they get renamed, hence version numbers so no. But newer versions are usually backwards compatible. but if it states the same version then it is the same.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for the yet to be released APUs?


AM4 APUs are out, they actually released before Ryzen did


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Probably. The Sabertooth 990fx is 8 years old now (right?) and was using an extremely early USB 3 implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> When specs change they get renamed, hence version numbers so no. But newer versions are *usually backwards compatible*. but if it states the same version then it is the same.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like when Intel dreamed up Sandy Bridge. On itself the Sandy Bridge CPU generation was far better as what has been released since.. it was also the last CPU with GOOD TIM/soldering

Unfortunately, Intel also decided to change USB polling frequency resulting in USB 2's downwards compatibility with 1/1.1 being virtually non-existent.
As long as you had "simple" USB 1/1.1 devices, there wasn't too much of problem except the occasional unexplained issue.
But for the "smart" devices it was a fiasco. Head over to the Aquacomputer section and ask them how much fun it was for them to get their Aquaero to work again.

Now, it has to be said that Intel was only partially at fault here... The biggest problem came from.... Vista

Here's what happened: the (much) higher polling frequency caused flooding on 1/1.1 devices. These then responded with _"ERROR, hang on there a second"_.

And you know what Vista did when ANY device threw an error X times in a row?...

Vista blacklisted the device for the connected port (in the hardware ACPI list iirc)

And since a common human reaction for an external device that stops working is to plug it into another USB port, before the day was over, it was blacklisted on ALL ports. And for devices connected to an internal MB header, well you run out of ports even quicker.

A LOT of expensive devices ended up in the trash because of this.. because "it doesn't work in any USB port, so it must be broken" - logic.

I remember someone writing a little application that allowed you to dig into the USB part of Vista's "brains" to clear the blacklist, so you no longer had to resort to installing a "clean" copy of Vista, but by then the damage was done.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AM4 APUs are out, they actually released before Ryzen did


I'm actually curious how big of an impact 3000+mhz ddr4 would have in apu performance...

And actually just in general how they would perform in a decent board.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Probably a dumb question but will there be something like the Strix motherboards for AM4?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Probably a dumb question but will there be something like the Strix motherboards for AM4?


Don't see why not?


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AM4 APUs are out, they actually released before Ryzen did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually curious how big of an impact 3000+mhz ddr4 would have in apu performance...
> 
> And actually just in general how they would perform in a decent board.
Click to expand...

*AsRock X370 Killer SLI/ac*:

Code:



Code:


- Dual Channel DDR4 Memory Technology
- 4 x DDR4 DIMM Slots
- Supports DDR4 2667/2400/2133 ECC & non-ECC un-buffered memory*
- Max. capacity of system memory: 64GB**
- 15μ Gold Contact in DIMM Slots* Please refer to below table for DDR4 UDIMM maximum frequency support.

*A-Series APUs:
UDIMM Memory Slot       Frequency(MHZ)
A1      A2      B1      B2
-       SR      -       -       2400
-       DR      -       -       2400
-       SR      -       SR      2400
-       DR      -       DR      2133
SR      SR      SR      SR      1866
SR/DR   DR      SR/DR   DR      1866

Ryzen Series CPUs:
UDIMM Memory Slot       Frequency(MHZ)
A1      A2      B1      B2
-       SR      -       -       2667
-       DR      -       -       2667
-       SR      -       SR      2667
-       DR      -       DR      2400-2667
SR      SR      SR      SR      2133-2400
SR/DR   DR      SR/DR   DR      1866-2133

SR: Single rank DIMM, 1Rx4 or 1Rx8 on DIMM module label
DR: Dual rank DIMM, 2Rx4 or 2Rx8 on DIMM module label

**Due to the operating system limitation, the actual memory size may be less than 4GB for the reservation for system usage under Windows® 32-bit OS. For Windows® 64-bit OS with 64-bit CPU, there is no such limitation.

One can assume this to be similar for all X370 boards..: *Max 2400 for APUs*


----------



## dragneel

Do we know yet if the Taichi will have good VRMs etc. Looking like my favourite one in terms of price/features/aesthetics.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AM4 APUs are out, they actually released before Ryzen did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually curious how big of an impact 3000+mhz ddr4 would have in apu performance...
> 
> And actually just in general how they would perform in a decent board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *AsRock X370 Killer SLI/ac*:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> - Dual Channel DDR4 Memory Technology
> - 4 x DDR4 DIMM Slots
> - Supports DDR4 2667/2400/2133 ECC & non-ECC un-buffered memory*
> - Max. capacity of system memory: 64GB**
> - 15μ Gold Contact in DIMM Slots* Please refer to below table for DDR4 UDIMM maximum frequency support.
> 
> *A-Series APUs:
> UDIMM Memory Slot       Frequency(MHZ)
> A1      A2      B1      B2
> -       SR      -       -       2400
> -       DR      -       -       2400
> -       SR      -       SR      2400
> -       DR      -       DR      2133
> SR      SR      SR      SR      1866
> SR/DR   DR      SR/DR   DR      1866
> 
> Ryzen Series CPUs:
> UDIMM Memory Slot       Frequency(MHZ)
> A1      A2      B1      B2
> -       SR      -       -       2667
> -       DR      -       -       2667
> -       SR      -       SR      2667
> -       DR      -       DR      2400-2667
> SR      SR      SR      SR      2133-2400
> SR/DR   DR      SR/DR   DR      1866-2133
> 
> SR: Single rank DIMM, 1Rx4 or 1Rx8 on DIMM module label
> DR: Dual rank DIMM, 2Rx4 or 2Rx8 on DIMM module label
> 
> **Due to the operating system limitation, the actual memory size may be less than 4GB for the reservation for system usage under Windows® 32-bit OS. For Windows® 64-bit OS with 64-bit CPU, there is no such limitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can assume this to be similar for all X370 boards..: *Max 2400 for APUs*
Click to expand...

MSI: 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon ™ processors support a maximum of 2400 MHz.

Gigabyte isn't supporting Bristol Ridge on the Gaming 5 or Gaming K7 (not sure about other models)

Asus: AMD 7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors 4 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR4 2400/2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory *

Biostar: Support Dual Channel DDR4 2667/ 2400/ 2133/ 1866 MHz 4 x DDR4 DIMM Memory Slot Max. Supports up to 64GB Memory * DDR4 2667 for AMD Ryzen CPU

Also, Max on the 7th Gen APUs, future chips will be able to handle higher speed DDR4


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Do we know yet if the Taichi will have good VRMs etc. Looking like my favourite one in terms of price/features/aesthetics.


mine too. From the look and that there are 16 phases(or 8 double) it should be very nice


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Don't see why not?


That's what I was thinking, question is would it be release day or 6 months down the track.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> mine too. From the look and that there are 16 phases(or 8 double) it should be very nice


This is their marketing stuff, but I'd be lying if I said I knew what any of it meant.


----------



## Motley01

Looks like Microcenter finally posted the available motherboards ready for purchase on March 2nd.

I will be at my local MC on Thursday when they open.

http://www.microcenter.com/site/content/AMDRyzen.aspx#Rmotherboards


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> *AsRock X370 Killer SLI/ac*:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> - Dual Channel DDR4 Memory Technology
> - 4 x DDR4 DIMM Slots
> - Supports DDR4 2667/2400/2133 ECC & non-ECC un-buffered memory*
> - Max. capacity of system memory: 64GB**
> - 15μ Gold Contact in DIMM Slots* Please refer to below table for DDR4 UDIMM maximum frequency support.
> 
> *A-Series APUs:
> UDIMM Memory Slot       Frequency(MHZ)
> A1      A2      B1      B2
> -       SR      -       -       2400
> -       DR      -       -       2400
> -       SR      -       SR      2400
> -       DR      -       DR      2133
> SR      SR      SR      SR      1866
> SR/DR   DR      SR/DR   DR      1866
> 
> Ryzen Series CPUs:
> UDIMM Memory Slot       Frequency(MHZ)
> A1      A2      B1      B2
> -       SR      -       -       2667
> -       DR      -       -       2667
> -       SR      -       SR      2667
> -       DR      -       DR      2400-2667
> SR      SR      SR      SR      2133-2400
> SR/DR   DR      SR/DR   DR      1866-2133
> 
> SR: Single rank DIMM, 1Rx4 or 1Rx8 on DIMM module label
> DR: Dual rank DIMM, 2Rx4 or 2Rx8 on DIMM module label
> 
> **Due to the operating system limitation, the actual memory size may be less than 4GB for the reservation for system usage under Windows® 32-bit OS. For Windows® 64-bit OS with 64-bit CPU, there is no such limitation.
> 
> One can assume this to be similar for all X370 boards..: *Max 2400 for APUs*


Glad to see my memory is single sided, although i run 4 sticks. Guess i'll be tweaking the timings.


----------



## aberrero

What is MSIs VR boost stuff?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> What is MSIs VR boost stuff?


https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/msi_adds_vr_optimised_usb_ports_on_their_next_generation_gaming_motherboards/1
Quote:


> This new VR Boost technology uses what MSI call a "smart chip", which in simple terms will allow these USB ports to be controlled independently to reduce latency and prevent other USB accessories from competing with your VR headset for bandwidth.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/msi_adds_vr_optimised_usb_ports_on_their_next_generation_gaming_motherboards/1


That is actually quite interesting.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I want to switch from the Asus Hero to a Asrock Fata1ity Pro. I love that it has 16 power phases as well as built in WiFi and BT 4.2. I used to own a Fata1ty board for years and I kinda miss owning one. Treated me and my 3770k well. Anyway, cool video below!









Possible issues with Asus Hero + Ryzen at launch?


----------



## Streetdragon

this is tha back of the taichi. looks like 8 double phases

https://youtu.be/m9OmTSivcyU?t=563
Closer look of the cpus


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/msi_adds_vr_optimised_usb_ports_on_their_next_generation_gaming_motherboards/1
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually quite interesting.
Click to expand...

To me it seems a run-of-the-mill Plex chip with red painted lettering


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I want to switch from the Asus Hero to a Asrock Fata1ity Pro. I love that it has 16 power phases as well as built in WiFi and BT 4.2. I used to own a Fata1ty board for years and I kinda miss owning one. Treated me and my 3770k well. Anyway, cool video below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible issues with Asus Hero + Ryzen at launch?


While i feel the hype welling up in my blood myself... i do expect (minor) issues with everything at launch, issues which might need to be resolved with Rev 1.1 or Rev 2.0 boards and certainly with BIOS updates.

Even if they were coding bios updates today, a lot of boards are already stacked in shipping containers on big cargo ships weathering storms & pirates on route to the distributers locations.

We'll soon enough see the threads explode with _"this sucks"_ posts within a few hours after the unpacking (with glimmering eyes & mildly shaking hands) of the first batch









I expect a lot of post like _"i've buyed 4x 32 GB 4000 trillionherz ram and it can only do 2000, iam gonna sue them"_
(THAT spelling included)

I also expect tumblr posts like _"Ryzen sucks, i've entered ↑↑↓↓←→←→BA and my inflatable girlfriend did NOT come to life"_

Then again, who am i to say? Everything could go flawless. (except the inflatable part)









sorry for this post, but i need to reality check myself every now and then


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I want to switch from the Asus Hero to a Asrock Fata1ity Pro. I love that it has 16 power phases as well as built in WiFi and BT 4.2. I used to own a Fata1ty board for years and I kinda miss owning one. Treated me and my 3770k well. Anyway, cool video below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible issues with Asus Hero + Ryzen at launch?


He probably got a lemon mobo.


----------



## ryan92084

MSI Pro series teaser pic

https://www.msi.com/Landing/AMD-AM4-motherboard-rise-ryzen


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> He probably got a lemon mobo.


Did I somehow miss during the past few years a break-through in motherboard construction such that they became safe from ESD no matter how handled? This video looks to me like a "what not to do" video for an ESD training course. All those parts that were handled in the video, if constructed for any serious purchaser, (that is, a government that would provide its own inspectors on the production line), would have to be rejected, unless there is ESD protection being employed (e.g., ankle strap, conductive table top, ionizers, etc.) that is hidden from the camera. Otherwise, I am not surprised that the Asus C6H gave the speaker a lot of problems, and I would expect yet more from the boards he handled in such a cavalier style.

ESD doesn't always fry components; it can change ESD-sensitive components properties and even their lifetimes to failure.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> MSI Pro series teaser pic
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Landing/AMD-AM4-motherboard-rise-ryzen


Nice!

SLI Plus confirmed


----------



## rv8000

Man motherboards have gotten expensive, sad to see the Gaming 5 pushing $200 when the Z87/Z97 boards were barely $130.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> SLI Plus confirmed


More than mobos, the tagline got me!

_RISE BACK TO GLORY_


----------



## Papa Emeritus

"COMPLETE AM4 MOTHERBOARD LINEUP" Lol they got to be kidding..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> "COMPLETE AM4 MOTHERBOARD LINEUP" Lol they got to be kidding..


That's in reference to the Pro series, Enthusiast Gaming series, Arsenal Gaming series and Performance Gaming series.

each of those series has at least 3 boards in it.


----------



## Colossus1090

Even though it isn't the highest end chipset, that ASRock AB350 matx is looking pretty attractive with the 2x M.2 and VRM. Anyone see downsides other than no SLI?


----------



## RnRollie

yes, you cant use both M.2's at the same time while also having a few SATA drives plugged in (eg raid 10)


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Even though it isn't the highest end chipset, that ASRock AB350 matx is looking pretty attractive with the 2x M.2 and VRM. Anyone see downsides other than no SLI?


I just saw something claiming that the asrock taichi was using doublers on the VRM's... which could mean doublers on the matx pro4. So the VRM's might not be that good. Other than that, though; the board looks pretty dece.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I just saw something claiming that the asrock taichi was using doublers on the VRM's... which could mean doublers on the matx pro4. So the VRM's might not be that good. Other than that, though; the board looks pretty dece.


Anything with more than 10 chokes without being able to see revealed shots of the entire VRM is using some kind of doubling scheme. Most of the high end boards from z87-z170 don't have more than 8 true phases.

Both the taichi and fatality professional are likely 6+2 or 8 phase using doubling.

I'd venture to guess most of the boards north of $160 are using adequate enough VRM setups, minimum of 6 phases, with the more premium boards using 8 true phases with some funky doubling here and there.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Anything with more than 10 chokes without being able to see revealed shots of the entire VRM is using some kind of doubling scheme. Most of the high end boards from z87-z170 don't have more than 8 true phases.
> 
> Both the taichi and fatality professional are likely 6+2 or 8 phase using doubling.
> 
> I'd venture to guess most of the boards north of $160 are using adequate enough VRM setups, minimum of 6 phases, with the more premium boards using 8 true phases with some funky doubling here and there.


The asrock pro4 matx is a 9 phase which makes me curious.. can they just partially double them?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

It just occurred to me that within a month, I'll go from one end of the spectrum to the other in terms of power consumption.
I have a 9590 now and I will be going to a 1700 with a nano.

The excitement I feel is almost unbearable. All of these things I'm getting with the MSI carbon are exciting to me.
The CPUs i've had over the years have been the 8120, 8350, and 9590. Thats almost 8 years of CPUs falling short of anything intel does. And the boards themselves.....
I'm getting M.2, PCIe 3, DDR4, etc. I've had ok boards with all of my former chips Crosshair, sabertooth, etc. but its still short.
Ive watched intel users get stuff like this one their boards for a while and now I finally get the extras.

Hell if I just got my board now, I would just open the box and drool on it for days before the rest of my stuff gets here.
I did have the issue with the mounting. Performance PC is out of the brackets so I ordered directly from EKWB but I live in Indiana so who knows when I'll get it.

On the note of building; I've been doing this for years. 23 years or close to that.
For years I've never really cared about aesthetics. I appreciated it but didn't bother. It wasn't until I got the CoreP5 that I actually wanted it to look nice. Since I have kids, I have roughly 4 hours to put a build together before my wife starts getting irritated that I'm hogging the kitchen table. Now I have my own PC room and a nice desk, I plan on taking a while on this. As long as I need and that feels good too.


----------



## Colossus1090

Thanks for the replies all. I will keep looking for my best matx option for overclocking


----------



## candy_van

I'm not overly impressed with any of the mATX options so far, still hoping some more enthusiast grade ones get released.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> SLI Plus confirmed


What does this mean?

That's a nice looking board but with the Ti at $300... I'm not willing to pay more than that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> SLI Plus confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> That's a nice looking board but with the Ti at $300... I'm not willing to pay more than that.
Click to expand...

The Z270 SLI Plus is a $150 board and is very similar to the Gaming Pro Carbon but without the RGB and other gaming-esque features

That's why it's nice


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm not overly impressed with any of the mATX options so far, still hoping some more enthusiast grade ones get released.


Yeah I'll probably hold out for the GIGABYTE AX370 AORUS D3 unless I hear of a high end Asus board close to launch


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> The asrock pro4 matx is a 9 phase which makes me curious.. can they just partially double them?


Most likely 4+1 with doubling.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm not overly impressed with any of the mATX options so far, still hoping some more enthusiast grade ones get released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll probably hold out for the *GIGABYTE AX370 AORUS D3* unless I hear of a high end Asus board close to launch
Click to expand...

And what is this mb actually?
Never hear and never seen it
Any pics / links?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm not overly impressed with any of the mATX options so far, still hoping some more enthusiast grade ones get released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll probably hold out for the *GIGABYTE AX370 AORUS D3* unless I hear of a high end Asus board close to launch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what is this mb actually?
> Never hear and never seen it
> Any pics / links?
Click to expand...

Best you'll get atm: https://videocardz.net/mobo/gigabyte-ax370-aorus-d3/


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> And what is this mb actually?
> Never hear and never seen it
> Any pics / links?


It is also in the google drive link in the OP. This is where I found out about it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> And what is this mb actually?
> Never hear and never seen it
> Any pics / links?
> 
> 
> 
> It is also in the google drive link in the OP. This is where I found out about it
Click to expand...

I have a feeling come launch day I'm going to be doing alot of updating to that.....


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a feeling come launch day I'm going to be doing alot of updating to that.....


The more motherboards the better! That is a lot of work though


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

TTL over at OC3D has put up a few preview videos if you guys haven't seen them. He got 2 coolers for his testing a Noctua one and an EK Predator Ryzen version.

1800X Package.

Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5.

Asus Prime X370 Pro.

Asus Crosshair VI which everyone's probably already seen.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> TTL over at OC3D has put up a few preview videos if you guys haven't seen them. He got 2 coolers for his testing a Noctua one and an EK Predator Ryzen version.
> 
> 1800X Package.
> 
> Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5.
> 
> Asus Prime X370 Pro.
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI which everyone's probably already seen.


That Gigabyte Aorus looks really cool, a lot of hype that I'm getting









hope the Aorus D3 microatx will be also cool


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> TTL over at OC3D has put up a few preview videos if you guys haven't seen them. He got 2 coolers for his testing a Noctua one and an EK Predator Ryzen version.
> 
> 1800X Package.
> 
> Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5.
> 
> Asus Prime X370 Pro.
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI which everyone's probably already seen.


Thanks for sharing. Loving that satin black on that Gigabyte board!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

Sold my Z170 mobo, sending my CPU back for a refund.

Getting a 1700X + a X370. My setup will be under water (custom loop)

I've looked at the Crosshair, but it is very overpriced IMO, 80$ more than the Aorus 5 from Gigabyte.

I am wondering about going for the Aorus 5, do you belive that would be a dumb move? Should I pay the extra for the Crosshair?

I use my CPU for gaming and folding. I only use a couple of USB ports, 1 ethernet, only 1 GPU, no M2 SSD etc. Just a normal build, really.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> That Gigabyte Aorus looks really cool, a lot of hype that I'm getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope the Aorus D3 microatx will be also cool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Loving that satin black on that Gigabyte board!


I'm loving the light bar near the 24 pin on the Gigabyte board, looks awesome lit up from the product pics I've seen. Also curious to see if his EK Predator leaks like a lot of people have said in the Predator thread on here.

Still waiting for some X370 MATX boards to start popping up







whoever decided that it should be an ATX only launch should be poisoned, shot, burnt and shot again, was by far the stupidest decision of this whole launch







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> TTL over at OC3D has put up a few preview videos if you guys haven't seen them. He got 2 coolers for his testing a Noctua one and an EK Predator Ryzen version.
> 
> 1800X Package.
> 
> Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5.
> 
> Asus Prime X370 Pro.
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI which everyone's probably already seen.


Thanks for that, now im super glad i went with the gigabyte gaming 5. Super psyched to get it.


----------



## bigjdubb

I think board makers are rightfully skeptical at this point. With the launch being nothing but high performance parts the mostly ATX launch boards make sense to me. If they were launching mid tier and APU's at the same time, we would probably see more small format boards.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think board makers are rightfully skeptical at this point. With the launch being nothing but high performance parts the mostly ATX launch boards make sense to me. If they were launching mid tier and APU's at the same time, we would probably see more small format boards.


In a way that makes sense but remember there's also high end MATX and even ITX boards on Intel's side and with GPU's getting smaller and more powerful, SSD's, M.2's etc making powerful small PC's is becoming more common. That's why I don't understand why smaller form factors have basically been ignored, a lot of people go smaller because 1. either they don't have the room or 2. they simply don't need an ATX.

That's why I'm so pissed it's only ATX or lower tier MATX, AMD have less crap on there boards than Intel now so making good overclocking MATX pr even ITX boards shouldn't be that hard at all but they haven't bothered for the pre-order period. I'm expecting to see some ROG / Strix MATX on launch day and if not than that's just bull crap.

Also waiting to see if Corsair have AM4 brackets on launch day for the AIO's or not







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Also waiting to see if Corsair have AM4 brackets on launch day for the AIO's or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They're ready, but ofc, good old Corsair, they're not free. Massive margins on their products and yet no free brackets for their existing costumers.









http://www.corsair.com/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers

I guess you get what you pay for, or rather don't.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They're ready, but ofc, good old Corsair, they're not free. Massive margins on their products and yet no free brackets for their existing costumers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers
> 
> I guess you get what you pay for, or rather don't.


And thats why i bought a Noctua cooler and ekwb block lol. Honestly, write them a strongly worded letter, guaranteed they'll send you one for free. Almost every manufacturer is doing so, and they already have em made and hell some people have already received em.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They're ready, but ofc, good old Corsair, they're not free. Massive margins on their products and yet no free brackets for their existing costumers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers
> 
> I guess you get what you pay for, or rather don't.


Didn't think they were ready. I thought they said they would be free upgrades for people who bought an AM4 motherboard and have a supported cooler?

Honestly if it comes in stock in Aus shops day of launch and I find parts I want I'll just buy the damn thing, no point stuffing around and waiting, still crap move on there part but to be expected, gotta milk dat $$$$ where you can







.


----------



## Colossus1090

Use this code and the link below to get the corsair bracket for free: *CORSAIRAM4BR*

http://www.corsair.com/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> Use this code and the link below to get the corsair bracket for free: *CORSAIRAM4BR*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/am4-amd-retention-bracket-kit-for-hydro-series-coolers


I'm getting this error. "Coupon code "CORSAIRAM4BR" is not valid."


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I'm getting this error. "Coupon code "CORSAIRAM4BR" is not valid."


Hopefully they aren't out. Keep trying, I saw this on slick deals.net so it might be high traffic. Also, it might be USA only. Not sure


----------



## Caldeio

log in and try again. i got mine earlier today


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> log in and try again. i got mine earlier today


I got an email saying further action is required, so you may want to double check you are done.


----------



## AuraNova

I certainly hope by the time Ryzen 5 comes out, we'll have AM4 brackets included in the box with the cooler. Either that, or retailers sending it alongside "older" boxes.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Most likely 4+1 with doubling.


It's 6+3 on OCUK's site.

I think a larger issue is the lack of USB 3.1 on the board. The Gigabyte mATX one (GA-AB350M-Gaming 3) does have USB 3.1 as does the bargain bin ASUS Prime B350M-A (via ASMedia® USB 3.1 controller).


----------



## finalheaven

@AlphaC what are you going with? cpu and mobo?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> I got an email saying further action is required, so you may want to double check you are done.


That fine, it's because it's a preorder. It'll ship out in a few days at the earliest:thumb:


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's 6+3 on OCUK's site.
> 
> I think a larger issue is the lack of USB 3.1 on the board. The Gigabyte mATX one (GA-AB350M-Gaming 3) does have USB 3.1 as does the bargain bin ASUS Prime B350M-A (via ASMedia® USB 3.1 controller).


Interesting, going to be nice to read up on Ryzen and the chipset in the details with the power delivery being very different from z77-z270 vrm designs.


----------



## dirtyvu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Did I somehow miss during the past few years a break-through in motherboard construction such that they became safe from ESD no matter how handled? This video looks to me like a "what not to do" video for an ESD training course. All those parts that were handled in the video, if constructed for any serious purchaser, (that is, a government that would provide its own inspectors on the production line), would have to be rejected, unless there is ESD protection being employed (e.g., ankle strap, conductive table top, ionizers, etc.) that is hidden from the camera. Otherwise, I am not surprised that the Asus C6H gave the speaker a lot of problems, and I would expect yet more from the boards he handled in such a cavalier style.
> 
> ESD doesn't always fry components; it can change ESD-sensitive components properties and even their lifetimes to failure.


that's funny because I was watching the TechReport unboxing and they had livestreamed it. and a commenter asked the guy why he wasn't more careful about ESD and the guy straight up said he never worried about ESD and never protected his equipment in any way and had zero problems ever. I think a lot of these builders don't really care. It's not their own equpment and they don't care how long it lasts. Build it, run your tests, move on to your next build, etc. etc. I think people don't care until they experience it themselves. Like people who never wear seatbelts until they get into an accident or get an expensive ticket.


----------



## Zhuni

I feel well taken care of by noctua. 10 mins after uploading a receipt I got a dispatch notice for the am4 bracket. Class act


----------



## dirtyvu

Help appreciated! The motherboard and GPU are the last things I'm deciding for my new build. I think I'm down to the ASRock Taichi and the Gigabyte Gaming 5...

here's what I have so far:

AMD Ryzen 1800X
Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 CPU cooler
16 GB Patriot Viper 4 DDR4 (this may go to 32GB because I do a lot of 4K video editing)
Corsair 760T white case
Samsung 250 GB 960 Evo NVMe M.2 SSD
EVGA SuperNOVA 850G2 850W PSU
Windows 10 Home

graphics card TBD
motherboard TBD (looking strongly at ASRock Taichi)

I am reusing some parts from other systems because I don't feel like buying everything (like BluRay burner, keyboard, mouse, HDDs, etc.)

For the GPU, I'm waiting to see what Vega is like.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

And this is one of the rrasons u buy noctua!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> I feel well taken care of by noctua. 10 mins after uploading a receipt I got a dispatch notice for the am4 bracket. Class act


Yep, had my brackets for a couple of weeks now, awesome customer service








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> And this is one of the rrasons u buy noctua!


Agreed.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> that's funny because I was watching the TechReport unboxing and they had livestreamed it. and a commenter asked the guy why he wasn't more careful about ESD and the guy straight up said he never worried about ESD and never protected his equipment in any way and had zero problems ever. I think a lot of these builders don't really care. It's not their own equpment and they don't care how long it lasts. Build it, run your tests, move on to your next build, etc. etc. I think people don't care until they experience it themselves. Like people who never wear seatbelts until they get into an accident or get an expensive ticket.


I doubt that the guy, or the rest of us including myself, would be able to recognize that a problem was due to ESD. ESD damage can be insidious. Confirming that a problem, assuming that it could be localized, was due to ESD might require destructive microscopic examination of millions of junctions. This isn't your grandfather's ESD that is of concern here; our risk isn't damage to a 1970 FET in a TO-18 that was grabbed by someone who just finished petting his cat while scuffing his way across a nylon rug. Rather, we have circuits with feature sizes 10,000 times smaller, for which the static charge on a nearby piece of paper can be a hazard. Fortunately for many, some mitigation to component risk results from being soldered into the circuit board and gaining partial protection from other circuit elements, some included to mitigate ESD. But such elements can only provide protection to some level; hence the need to use good practices.

Very modest costs and procedure inconveniences like using a wrist strap can greatly reduce risk of ESD damage. There is a lot of information out there. Here is one representative link that should scare the concerned into being careful.

http://www.emcsociety.org/2008%20Events/IEEE_ESD_April_2_2008.pdf


----------



## Covin

Hi Guys!

I was tempted to buy a 1700X cpu, but I need an mATX motherboard with it and I would like to overclock it as well, what motherboard you recommend? The MSI seem's the best but I'm not sure!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covin*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I was tempted to buy a 1700X cpu, but I need an mATX motherboard with it and I would like to overclock it as well, what motherboard you recommend? The MSI seem's the best but I'm not sure!


I'd wait till release day, atm there's crap all mATX boards, should hopefully be more soon.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Ordered the CH6 as I got some extra money just today. Sold my Ultraflex 150HP steering for twice of what i payed for almost. ^^

CH6 or Taichi?

I have heard that those were the best motherboards for overclocking? That the VRMs were boiling on the lower-end? I will have active cooling on the VRMs, but I don't want to loose 2-300mhz just because I cheaped out..









Or 1800X with X370-Pro?
Vs
1700X with CH6

I will overclock as this will be under water.

I am sorry about going back and forth. ^^


----------



## ryan92084

Haven't seen this posted here but I may have just missed it. This german source has a pretty good motherboard spec breakdown http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/Specials/Ryzen-Sockel-AM4-1221923/


----------



## madmalkav

SO, if I'm understanding correctly, none of this boards come with integrated waterblock for VRMs, right? After seeing some boards for Intel having those, I had high hopes...


----------



## Kriant

Crytek should've approached AMD to do a "RYZEN" game


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> SO, if I'm understanding correctly, none of this boards come with integrated waterblock for VRMs, right? After seeing some boards for Intel having those, I had high hopes...


You will have to wait for Asus to come out with a high end board. Seeing how the Hero is priced means that an Asus "extreme" is going to be pricey though.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I ordered my bracket from EK on Friday and it just shipped a couple hours ago. Delivery date says Friday but that can't be right. Slovenia to Indiana in 3 days? That cant be right. I ordered 5-7 days shipping so if it gets here early, I'll start my build sooner. Wicked excited.


----------



## Osirus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> Haven't seen this posted here but I may have just missed it. This german source has a pretty good motherboard spec breakdown http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/Specials/Ryzen-Sockel-AM4-1221923/


They list the Gigabyte boards (Gaming 5 specifically) as having internal USB 3.0 headers instead of 3.1. The specs for the board on Gigabyte's site say they have internal 3.1 headers.

Normally, I'd go with the manufacturer specs opposed to some website, but the headers on the board are still labeled F_USB30_1 and F_USB30_2. I also didn't think there was such thing as 'USB 3.1 headers'. I thought those peripherals were using SATA Express connectors instead.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> SO, if I'm understanding correctly, none of this boards come with integrated waterblock for VRMs, right? After seeing some boards for Intel having those, I had high hopes...


Wait for other higher end options from Gigabyte and ASUS, aside from those manf. I doubt we'll see many other boards with integrated watercooling for vrms.


----------



## Kriant

Hmmm why does Newegg has ASUS CH6 release date set as March 9th =\. My Zen just got shipped out, I would hate to wait for Mobo for a week.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hmmm why does Newegg has ASUS CH6 release date set as March 9th =\. My Zen just got shipped out, I would hate to wait for Mobo for a week.


Which CPU did you go for?

I am really tempted to spend the extra on Gigabyte Aorus 5 with 1800X instead of 1700X with CH6


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> They list the Gigabyte boards (Gaming 5 specifically) as having internal USB 3.0 headers instead of 3.1. The specs for the board on Gigabyte's site say they have internal 3.1 headers.
> 
> Normally, I'd go with the manufacturer specs opposed to some website, but the headers on the board are still labeled F_USB30_1 and F_USB30_2. I also didn't think there was such thing as 'USB 3.1 headers'. I thought those peripherals were using SATA Express connectors instead.


The msi titanium has 3.1 usb front port on the mobo


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Which CPU did you go for?
> 
> I am really tempted to spend the extra on Gigabyte Aorus 5 with 1800X instead of 1700X with CH6


1800x.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> He probably got a lemon mobo.


The power phases on the Asrock board are undoubtedly inferior to Asus Crosshair VI Hero. Asrock has a nasty habit of putting more of something on their boards , but it is total crap. I will bet my bottom dollar that is true in this case. Asrock boards have never had as high overclocks as the Asus ROG boards. Goes to show you get what you pay for. The only real competitor to the Crosshair VI Hero at this point is the MSI Xpower Titanium X370. It is a more solidly built board with additional steel reinforcement of memory slots. It uses very high grade electronics and it is possible their 8x2 power phase may be every bit as good or better than the Crosshair VI 8x4 power phase. The jury is out. I am torn between buying the MSI board and the Asus Crosshair board. The MSI board is $45 more and has a few more bells and whistles that the Asus board does not have.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hmmm why does Newegg has ASUS CH6 release date set as March 9th =\. My Zen just got shipped out, I would hate to wait for Mobo for a week.


Same with the MSI pro carbon. This is exactly why i cancelled Newegg and re ordered from Amazon. That and Newegg's awful shipping.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> He probably got a lemon mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> The power phases on the Asrock board are undoubtedly inferior to Asus Crosshair VI Hero. Asrock has a nasty habit of putting more of something on their boards , but it is total crap. I will bet my bottom dollar that is true in this case. Asrock boards have never had as high overclocks as the Asus ROG boards. Goes to show you get what you pay for. The only real competitor to the Crosshair VI Hero at this point is the MSI Xpower Titanium X370. It is a more solidly built board with additional steel reinforcement of memory slots. It uses very high grade electronics and it is possible their 8x2 power phase may be every bit as good or better as the Crosshair VI 8x4 power phase. The jury is out. I am torn between buying the MSI board and the Asus Crosshair board. The MSI board is $45 more and has a few more bells and whistles that the Asus board does not have.
Click to expand...

I have both the Crosshair and Titanium heading my way - might take a while to compare them but when I do - I'll post some here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Same with the MSI pro carbon. This is exactly why i cancelled Newegg and re ordered from Amazon. That and Newegg's awful shipping.


Amazon might end up with the same date thats the problem.


----------



## finalheaven

Get a good motherboard with quality VRM/Phases to overclock... might be pushing 300 watts... [Although this is early sample/ES model I believe]

Better to be prepared just in case...


----------



## RnRollie

While Amazon France is starting to show some credible listings of both CPU and MBs; on Amazon Germany it is still a bit of an issue to find anything... unless you count this little gem...



and i am NOT going to pay THAT for a HERO board

That said, one of the first things that showed up on Amazon.de over a week ago already when searching for AM4 was a whole slew of Pre-Build variants that can be pre-ordered for the "soft" price of like € 1000... you know the type: $15 case, $35 PSU, no-name keyb & mouse included...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> While Amazon France is starting to show some credible listings of both CPU and MBs; on Amazon Germany it is still a bit of an issue to find anything... unless you count this little gem...
> 
> 
> 
> and i am NOT going to pay THAT for a HERO board
> 
> That said, one of the first things that showed up on Amazon.de over a week ago already when searching for AM4 was a whole slew of Pre-Build variants that can be pre-ordered for the "soft" price of like € 1000... you know the type: $15 case, $35 PSU, no-name keyb & mouse included...


I looked there as well and was shocked i couldnt see anything. I ordered from amazon.fr and they are now saying limited quantities/stock.

"Précommande processeur AMD Ryzen 7 - Sortie officielle le 2 mars 2017.
Stock limité, expédition des produits dans l'ordre de réception des commandes clients."

In short, limited stock, product in shipped in order of placed order. I placed mine the 24th, they went on pre-order on the 22nd so im hoping it ships tomorrow for me. My Aorus is also in stock from ldlc.com so I'm hoping that ships tomorrow as well. My ram should be in tomorrow just need to wait for the ekwb bracket and backplate now.


----------



## RnRollie

I think Amazon.de is in shambles.. for Germany it is probably better to go directly to the bigger retailers, and yes that includes Caseking if need be








And LDLC for France i guess


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> I think Amazon.de is in shambles.. for Germany it is probably better to go directly to the bigger retailers, and yes that includes Caseking if need be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And LDLC for France i guess


You can order from amazon.fr as well. I've ordered some things from amazon.de and amazon.co.uk and have it shipped to France no problems. I even get my motor oil from some place in Germany, quite a lot cheaper then in France.

I don't think LDLC chips to Germany but they are a killer site, sometimes prices are a little bit higher then amazon or materiel.net or rueduecommerce.com but they have discounts and coupons daily. Hell i got 7% my not even released Aorus Gaming 5 when i ordered it haha. 7% off turned into 17€ off, had to pay for shipping and 3x payment fees but its not a worry still made out for the better. Got my 16gb ram on rueduecommerce on a daily sale 3200mhz 2x8gb vengeance lpx for 135€ (its about 145€ on amazon) was free shipping if picked up in a store 5mins from my house so again not an issue. Picked up my r7 1700x on amazon.fr (probably a typo on their part) for 429€ instead of 449€ so i jumped on that deal. All in all ended up saving like 55€ or so. Funny thing is, i just built my PC about 1-2yrs ago lol.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The power phases on the Asrock board are undoubtedly inferior to Asus Crosshair VI Hero. Asrock has a nasty habit of putting more of something on their boards , but it is total crap. I will bet my bottom dollar that is true in this case. Asrock boards have never had as high overclocks as the Asus ROG boards. Goes to show you get what you pay for. The only real competitor to the Crosshair VI Hero at this point is the MSI Xpower Titanium X370. It is a more solidly built board with additional steel reinforcement of memory slots. It uses very high grade electronics and it is possible their 8x2 power phase may be every bit as good or better than the Crosshair VI 8x4 power phase. The jury is out. I am torn between buying the MSI board and the Asus Crosshair board. The MSI board is $45 more and has a few more bells and whistles that the Asus board does not have.


Gibbo at OCUK endorsed the X370 Taichi (the Fatal1ty Professional w/ 5Gigabit ethernet is a similar setup) as being similarly capable as the CH VI Hero. I trust his judgement more than your pure conjecture, especially when Asrock lists _300W EX OC_ , NexFETs (might be a different amperage rating but the same type of mosfets), and 60A chokes on those two boards and not on the rest of their lineup. Buying off pure brand recognition of ROG would be foolish ; you'd have a legitimate argument if you wanted the CH VI Hero for an AM3 cooler.

Also if it's anything like Intel chipset the Taichi had a decent VRM setup on par with ROG boards. Asrock can make a decent VRM if they _try to_, see the OC Formula line. As far as I can tell the only higher boards than the Taichi in the Z270 lineup was the Supercarrier. The X370 Taichi has a similar VRM to that.

At MSRP it isn't that great but at the $175 or so they were asking on Newegg I think the Asrock X370 Taichi would be a better proposition than say an ASUS X370 Prime Pro for $160-170.

* Also the last thing you want to do when building a workstation for someone is to explain why there is *gaming* branding and LEDs all over: ROG stands for Republic of *Gamers*. Incidentally the Ryzen CPUs are not expected be the greatest gaming CPUs mainly due to scaling of cores and the clock speeds on initial stepping models , but extremely solid for Handbrake, POVRay, computation, etc.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Gibbo at OCUK endorsed the X370 Taichi (the Fatal1ty Professional w/ 5Gigabit ethernet is a similar setup) as being similarly capable as the CH VI Hero. I trust his judgement more than your pure conjecture, especially when Asrock lists _300W EX OC_ , NexFETs (might be a different amperage rating but the same type of mosfets), and 60A chokes on those two boards and not on the rest of their lineup. Buying off pure brand recognition of ROG would be foolish ; you'd have a legitimate argument if you wanted the CH VI Hero for an AM3 cooler.
> 
> Also if it's anything like Intel chipset the Taichi had a decent VRM setup on par with ROG boards. Asrock can make a decent VRM if they _try to_, see the OC Formula line. As far as I can tell the only higher boards than the Taichi in the Z270 lineup was the Supercarrier. The X370 Taichi has a similar VRM to that.
> 
> At MSRP it isn't that great but at the $175 or so they were asking on Newegg I think the Asrock X370 Taichi would be a better proposition than say an ASUS X370 Prime Pro for $160-170.
> 
> * Also the last thing you want to do when building a workstation for someone is to explain why there is *gaming* branding and LEDs all over: ROG stands for Republic of *Gamers*. Incidentally the Ryzen CPUs are not expected be the greatest gaming CPUs mainly due to scaling of cores and the clock speeds on initial stepping models , but extremely solid for Handbrake, POVRay, computation, etc.


8c/16t not for gaming? Are you crazy haha.

I just bought the 1700x for the hell of it honestly. My second 4690k was such a disappointment in overclocking that i already knew i was ready to upgrade. Considering (from leaks and wtv else we can believe) it seems like the r7 ryzen do just as well in gaming as a 7700k. And i'm not looking at max frames as thats totally pointless. I mean yea we haven't seen enough reviews or enough games but it seems to do pretty damn well for an 8 core. Quick example.



P.S. This also from an iranian site that had problems overclocking, memory, and wtv other issues as they were only using a b350 board for reviewing. Memory was even running at 2133, 7700k i believe was at 3200 memory. Grain of salt. +


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The CH6 is better than Taichi at the same pricepoint?


----------



## aDyerSituation

For me it's going to come down to the Taichi or MSI Gaming Carbon.

Unless the Asus board really warrants that extra $75


----------



## AuraNova

While I know more motherboards are coming out in due time, I wonder if MSI is planning their _Gaming M series_ for X370 like they have for the Z270.


----------



## gupsterg

@AlphaC

Agree CH6 is not great purchase if you're buying it just for ROG/VRM. Yes, AM3 support is great idea, but again not a feature on to base purchase IMO as well. Most cooler companies are providing AM4 brackets for cheaper then increased price of CH6 vs say another board.

I reckon for me it did boil down to some other features I wanted on board like the WC headers (besides the above) and then it was price, X370 Taichi ~£225, CH6 ~£233. Even though I didn't go with the particular etailer who had it ~£233, due to how they would support RMA, Warranty, etc. Even then buying from Amazon at £260, the £35 difference I was able to justify for CH6 for several reasons.

@bluej511

Agree even for a gamer Ryzen is valid purchase. Bare in mind the charts are from a review with ES Ryzen, mobo had early bios, etc.

How I see it AM4 has more to offer as upgrade/support of socket than Intel offerings as well. One of the big reasons I'm dumping i5/Z97. SKL / KL is just incremental as you know and no upgrade path to higher cores, etc. Perhaps Intel will change strategy if more go over to Ryzen/not buy from them.

@GreedyMuffin

Both boards are good IMO. I would look closely at other features you may require from those boards for your build. Other than just purely VRM/AM3 cooler support, etc and you will know the answer which is better for you







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The Taichi cost the same as the CH6 for me..


----------



## finalheaven

I believe historically Asrock has generally been inferior to Asus. However, it is a fallacy to believe that because Asrock has been inferior, that they will remain to be inferior for this generation or in the future. Asrock may very much well provide the same quality or better with their Taichi compared to Asus CH6.

Notwithstanding, I am purchasing Asus CH6 because of their consistent quality (always used Asus motherboards) and primarily their excellent BIOS support. However, with this comes a price, literally an increase in price, when in the end the Asrock Taichi may be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## AlphaC

If they're the same price and you need more memory bandwidth (i.e. because Ryzen is dual channel and not quad channel) then the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI guarantees higher memory clocks. If there's an $80 difference then the Taichi is a better value IMO, since that's RAM /SSD money essentially.

I don't understand what the fuss is about CPU fan headers.

X370 Taichi has everything but the water tach , so unless you are running a custom loop it is irrelevant:
Quote:


> - 1 x CPU Fan Connector (4-pin)**
> - 1 x CPU Optional/Water Pump Fan Connector (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)***
> - 2 x Chassis Fan Connectors (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)****
> - 1 x Chassis Optional/Water Pump Fan Connector (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)*****


Crosshair VI hero:
Quote:


> 1 x CPU Fan connector(s)
> 1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s)
> 3 x Chassis Fan connector(s)
> 1 x W_PUMP+ connector
> 1 x AIO_PUMP connector


Also, don't get me wrong, Ryzen 7 may be decent for the newer titles but for older titles then IPC and clockspeed are still king. For DX12 scaling past 6 cores it still is diminishing returns , which is why I think for pure gaming / graphical workloads the Ryzen 5 hexcore will be the best choice on a performance/$ basis , cache per core, and thermal headroom.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If they're the same price and you need more memory bandwidth (i.e. because Ryzen is dual channel and not quad channel) then the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI guarantees higher memory clocks. If there's an $80 difference then the Taichi is a better value IMO, since that's RAM /SSD money essentially.
> 
> I don't understand what the fuss is about CPU fan headers.
> 
> X370 Taichi has everything but the water tach , so unless you are running a custom loop it is irrelevant:
> Crosshair VI hero:
> Also, don't get me wrong, Ryzen 7 may be decent for the newer titles but for older titles then IPC and clockspeed are still king. For DX12 scaling past 6 cores it still is diminishing returns , which is why I think for pure gaming / graphical workloads the Ryzen 5 hexcore will be the best choice on a performance/$ basis , cache per core, and thermal headroom.


Not a total guarantee and not exactly true. Press reviews are shipping with the Aorus which is itself rated at 3200mhz in dual channel. It's even shipping with 3000mhz ram. Every single x370 is going to be able to push 3000+mhz just fine (some probably after a bios update). The issue is, the same issue Intel z270 and z97 and blah blah blah have, they are all DUAL channel.

The Asus, AsRock, MSI, Gigabyte x370 boards are all going to run the same speeds no problem.


----------



## Kriant

Aaaaaand got my invoice, payment charged, Ryzen shipped.

I will have a fun weekend cleaning my rads, re-doing my loop, and gutting out my X99 rigs (which will go into my brother's PC).









Time for AMD to rise Complete with an overkill two pumps, two 360 rads CPU loop...mostly because I'm done with water cooling GPUs for a while.


----------



## Sand3853

It seems those who ordered through Newegg are seeing their units shipped....anyone who ordered through Amazon have theirs shipped yet?


----------



## gupsterg

@AlphaC

I plan full custom WC later this year some time.

The Water tach stuff I value as when I may do things like 3DM13 Fury X 250+ bench runs I may want the data logged by SW, I'm hoping HWiNFO will have full support for CH6.

When I looked at something that would achieve the same Aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller it's £46 ex shipping.

Yeah I did think about R5 for purchase. After seeing speculative price of R5, the R7 1700 was basically 25% more for 25% more real cores. Yeah the R5 may OC further or it just may not. It could well be that it OC so little further that you may decide you want the cores, for a more rounded PC for uses other than gaming.


----------



## Mr Splash

I've been around a while, but I just read don't post much .... Just wanted to say thanks to all. Some good reading, I'll be going 1800x too but I'm waiting to see some things that I want to know before I purchase. The wife already gave me the OK to get what I wanted. Also interested to see how ram is going to go, theres some tight timed Ripjaw V series out there and I'm wondering if the 14-14-14- CL14 stuff is going to do. Like I say lots of questions. Peace all ....... Splash


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> It seems those who ordered through Newegg are seeing their units shipped....anyone who ordered through Amazon have theirs shipped yet?


B&H Photo not shipped yet







Who am I kidding I don't even have a motherboard picked out yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Splash*
> 
> I've been around a while, but I just read don't post much .... Just wanted to say thanks to all. Some good reading, I'll be going 1800x too but I'm waiting to see some things that I want to know before I purchase. The wife already gave me the OK to get what I wanted. Also interested to see how ram is going to go, theres some tight timed Ripjaw V series out there and I'm wondering if the 14-14-14- CL14 stuff is going to do. Like I say lots of questions. Peace all ....... Splash


I also got the okay from my wife for this new build. This will be my last build for a long time as we will be having kids soon enough so I'm getting a little ambitious with my components...1800X as well


----------



## Outcasst

So just worked out that just because the Hero has AM3 mounting holes, doesn't mean you can use an AM3 cooler out of the box. My cooler, at least the Kraken x62 I just bought, doesn't come with a backplate as the manual tells you to use the stock AM3 one. Well, I've never had an AMD board before and I don't have an AM3 backplate to use on the Crosshair...

Edit: Just found this on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KHSM4UY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A50DZI580G3JX

That would work, right?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The power phases on the Asrock board are undoubtedly inferior to Asus Crosshair VI Hero. Asrock has a nasty habit of putting more of something on their boards , but it is total crap. I will bet my bottom dollar that is true in this case. Asrock boards have never had as high overclocks as the Asus ROG boards. Goes to show you get what you pay for. The only real competitor to the Crosshair VI Hero at this point is the MSI Xpower Titanium X370. It is a more solidly built board with additional steel reinforcement of memory slots. It uses very high grade electronics and it is possible their 8x2 power phase may be every bit as good or better than the Crosshair VI 8x4 power phase. The jury is out. I am torn between buying the MSI board and the Asus Crosshair board. The MSI board is $45 more and has a few more bells and whistles that the Asus board does not have.


You are wrong. The Z170 OC formula still has higher overclocks than the Asus impact and extreme. So, just so you know, you are wrong.


----------



## Hueristic

OK, so whats the best B350 power phase boards. X370 isn't needed for most of us so I'm taking the price break with a 1700 if I can get some solid power delivery. XFR is worthless to most of us and IMO multi card setups are only worthwhile for multi workloads. All the info just seems to be confirming the best budget combo will be b350/1700. But may have to wait a little for the binning not to matter if it is actual. The one variable we don't know for sure.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> OK, so whats the best B350 power phase boards. X370 isn't needed for most of us so I'm taking the price break with a 1700 if I can get some solid power delivery. XFR is worthless to most of us and IMO multi card setups are only worthwhile for multi workloads. All the info just seems to be confirming the best budget combo will be b350/1700. But may have to wait a little for the binning not to matter if it is actual. The one variable we don't know for sure.


Actually waiting is when binning occurs. At launch they do not have time to bin.

All b350 boards seem terrible phase wise. Wont stop me from grabbing one though.


----------



## BobiBolivia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> OK, so whats the best B350 power phase boards. X370 isn't needed for most of us so I'm taking the price break with a 1700 if I can get some solid power delivery. XFR is worthless to most of us and IMO multi card setups are only worthwhile for multi workloads. All the info just seems to be confirming the best budget combo will be b350/1700. But may have to wait a little for the binning not to matter if it is actual. The one variable we don't know for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Actually waiting is when binning occurs. At launch they do not have time to bin.
> 
> All b350 boards seem terrible phase wise. Wont stop me from grabbing one though.


For me ASROCK AB350M PRO4 wins in terms of phases - 9+2 and heatsink is all over them.
Agree though, I'd like to see something like MSI Titanium in mATX format with B350.


----------



## aberrero

Do we know if we can set custom XFR values for overclocking?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Do we know if we can set custom XFR values for overclocking?


I'm really hoping yes so i can set it to 4.0+ on ALL cores. I have the cooling so its a none issue. Otherwise its just going to be like Intel probably. Set the boost clock to what you want and thats it. Make sure it downclocks, i dont need 8c/16t running at 3.8ghz to surf chrome lol.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Actually waiting is when binning occurs. At launch they do not have time to bin.
> 
> All b350 boards seem terrible phase wise. Wont stop me from grabbing one though.


Actually as process matures binning becomes less and less m00t.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Edit: Just found this on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KHSM4UY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A50DZI580G3JX
> 
> That would work, right?


Seems right to me. Be aware that market place seller is based in HK, so will be slow delivery.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Actually as process matures binning becomes less and less m00t.


Regardless the better chips will go 1800x and yhe terrible ones will be 1700.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems right to me. Be aware that market place seller is based in HK, so will be slow delivery.


Yeah luckily there was an option to get it fulfilled by amazon, so it should be here by tomorrow. Of course, won't matter if the Hero doesn't turn up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone have any shipping dates for Titanium or Hero boards they've ordered?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Regardless the better chips will go 1800x and yhe terrible ones will be 1700.


And show me where I said otherwise?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, since this is the AM4 mobo super thread, haha super thread thats funny. I guess this is the place to ask if anyone has any experience with ASRock please?

I've been an Enthusiast since the days before these websites existed and been building computers since 1987, with the Enthusiast bug bite in 1994. However for a very long time, since the original Crosshair in fact, I've just settled onto Asus mostly. Currently rocking my 3rd Rampage Extreme, but I've had many different ROG boards and Deluxe's over the years, but mostly I only go with ROG series boards due to their support of Xeon chips which usually and naturally drop in pricing over the years. I was planning on an return to AMD with the 1800X but I am not liking what I am seeing with the Crosshair at all. It just seems to me to be an upper Mainstream board. I bet Asus is working on some Enthusiast level boards such as maybe a Formula and a Extreme I hope, but I don't want to wait to find out.

However, in the meantime I am really liking both the looks and the features of the *ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming*. I want my next board to have TWO M.2 mounting slots, no USB 2.0 at all, and to be either black and red, black and green or just all black. I wanted onboard video output ports for possible future Bristol Ridge upgrades when this gets retired, and I do see some decent AM4 boards with them, but not any true Enthusiast level boards with video ports.

So, it looks like I am leaning towards the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming with 16 Phase power delivery and two M.2 ports. Can anyone tell me if ASRock is a talented board builder, and if they ever stumble at certain things, like RMA returns, decent power delivery (I'm going to try for 4.5 on water) and timely firmware updates etc please? Will my TridentZ 3200Mhz CL14 RAM work on it, or will I need to lax settings out of the box? Asus has been brilliant for me for many years now but I want to purchase the 1800X before the prices rise too far and I don't want to wait on a possible Formula or Extreme level boards from them. And that ASRock board looks beautiful enough for me, lol.

I know its probably too soon to ask about certain boards, but not about certain manufacturers and their policies. So is ASRock a trusted overclocking brand name? I've never once owned an ASRock product before so zero experience with the company. Should I look for reviews, or is the company good enough to not bother with that? I've always known about them, just never had the opportunity to try anything from them. Thanks


----------



## ban25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone have any shipping dates for Titanium or Hero boards they've ordered?


Ordered 2 CH6 boards from Amazon last week. No shipping notification yet. My 1800X has already shipped from Newegg.


----------



## gupsterg

Can't recall if it was this thread or cpu thread, here is link to Asus Crosshair VI Hero RAM QVL, currently not on there main site


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> You are wrong. The Z170 OC formula still has higher overclocks than the Asus impact and extreme. So, just so you know, you are wrong.


The smaller one can do 2x8GB at 4500mhz 16-16-16-36 on air cooling ( as part of gskill's demonstration in 2016 ). They do have a qvl of 2x4GB of 4500mhz on asrock's site.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, since this is the AM4 mobo super thread, haha super thread thats funny. I guess this is the place to ask if anyone has any experience with ASRock please?
> 
> I've been an Enthusiast since the days before these websites existed and been building computers since 1987, with the Enthusiast bug bite in 1994. However for a very long time, since the original Crosshair in fact, I've just settled onto Asus mostly. Currently rocking my 3rd Rampage Extreme, but I've had many different ROG boards and Deluxe's over the years, but mostly I only go with ROG series boards due to their support of Xeon chips which usually and naturally drop in pricing over the years. I was planning on an return to AMD with the 1800X but I am not liking what I am seeing with the Crosshair at all. It just seems to me to be an upper Mainstream board. I bet Asus is working on some Enthusiast level boards such as maybe a Formula and a Extreme I hope, but I don't want to wait to find out.
> 
> However, in the meantime I am really liking both the looks and the features of the *ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming*. I want my next board to have TWO M.2 mounting slots, no USB 2.0 at all, and to be either black and red, black and green or just all black. I wanted onboard video output ports for possible future Bristol Ridge upgrades when this gets retired, and I do see some decent AM4 boards with them, but not any true Enthusiast level boards with video ports.
> 
> So, it looks like I am leaning towards the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming with 16 Phase power delivery and two M.2 ports. Can anyone tell me if ASRock is a talented board builder, and if they ever stumble at certain things, like RMA returns, decent power delivery (I'm going to try for 4.5 on water) and timely firmware updates etc please? Will my TridentZ 3200Mhz CL14 RAM work on it, or will I need to lax settings out of the box? Asus has been brilliant for me for many years now but I want to purchase the 1800X before the prices rise too far and I don't want to wait on a possible Formula or Extreme level boards from them. And that ASRock board looks beautiful enough for me, lol.
> 
> I know its probably too soon to ask about certain boards, but not about certain manufacturers and their policies. So is ASRock a trusted overclocking brand name? I've never once owned an ASRock product before so zero experience with the company. Should I look for reviews, or is the company good enough to not bother with that? I've always known about them, just never had the opportunity to try anything from them. Thanks


I have tested two Asrock AMD boards during the AM3+ socket era and they were from poor to mediocre, typically underengineered. People have had better experience than me with Asrock on the intel side especially, but I personally would never buy an asrock board for an octocore. It will take the full lifespan of AM4 and a stellar reliability and perf record for me to consider their boards again.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> The smaller one can do 2x8GB at 4500mhz 16-16-16-36 on air cooling ( as part of gskill's demonstration in 2016 ). They do have a qvl of 2x4GB of 4500mhz on asrock's site.


Yes, but 5000MHz was on the Asrock, if memory serves. The Asrock and MSI Xpower both overclocked memory better than the Asus. Asus can OC the CPU well, but overall, Asrock OC Formula is the tops overall.

Meanwhile, for memory over 3866, ALL Asus boards had to be binned. I got lucky and can do 4000MHz on my M8E, but very few can run that stable...
To be fair, I'm taking overall experience, CPU and Ram OC. In fact, what sometimes separates the top scores is final ram OC (but those golden chips)...


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, since this is the AM4 mobo super thread, haha super thread thats funny. I guess this is the place to ask if anyone has any experience with ASRock please?
> 
> I've been an Enthusiast since the days before these websites existed and been building computers since 1987, with the Enthusiast bug bite in 1994. However for a very long time, since the original Crosshair in fact, I've just settled onto Asus mostly. Currently rocking my 3rd Rampage Extreme, but I've had many different ROG boards and Deluxe's over the years, but mostly I only go with ROG series boards due to their support of Xeon chips which usually and naturally drop in pricing over the years. I was planning on an return to AMD with the 1800X but I am not liking what I am seeing with the Crosshair at all. It just seems to me to be an upper Mainstream board. I bet Asus is working on some Enthusiast level boards such as maybe a Formula and a Extreme I hope, but I don't want to wait to find out.
> 
> However, in the meantime I am really liking both the looks and the features of the *ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming*. I want my next board to have TWO M.2 mounting slots, no USB 2.0 at all, and to be either black and red, black and green or just all black. I wanted onboard video output ports for possible future Bristol Ridge upgrades when this gets retired, and I do see some decent AM4 boards with them, but not any true Enthusiast level boards with video ports.
> 
> So, it looks like I am leaning towards the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming with 16 Phase power delivery and two M.2 ports. Can anyone tell me if ASRock is a talented board builder, and if they ever stumble at certain things, like RMA returns, decent power delivery (I'm going to try for 4.5 on water) and timely firmware updates etc please? Will my TridentZ 3200Mhz CL14 RAM work on it, or will I need to lax settings out of the box? Asus has been brilliant for me for many years now but I want to purchase the 1800X before the prices rise too far and I don't want to wait on a possible Formula or Extreme level boards from them. And that ASRock board looks beautiful enough for me, lol.
> 
> I know its probably too soon to ask about certain boards, but not about certain manufacturers and their policies. So is ASRock a trusted overclocking brand name? I've never once owned an ASRock product before so zero experience with the company. Should I look for reviews, or is the company good enough to not bother with that? I've always known about them, just never had the opportunity to try anything from them. Thanks


I've owned 3 ASRock boards never had a DOA or RMA. As far as overclocking goes I've been able to get some decent OC's out of the 1 "gamer" board I got the other 2 were budget. I hope someone else can give you a better response, but that has been my experience with them. I would look at newegg reviews for intel boards and see how they fare or you can wait for the official Ryzen ASRock reviews to trickle out. GL









*I should mention all my boards were intel.


----------



## czin125

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/most-reliable-brand-of-motherboards.2499756/
They had the lowest RMA rate in 2016 according to that thread.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobiBolivia*
> 
> For me ASROCK AB350M PRO4 wins in terms of phases - 9+2 and heatsink is all over them.
> Agree though, I'd like to see something like MSI Titanium in mATX format with B350.


This does look like a decent choice ATM. Although I'd grab the AB350 PRO4


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colossus1090*
> 
> I've owned 3 ASRock boards never had a DOA or RMA. As far as overclocking goes I've been able to get some decent OC's out of the 1 "gamer" board I got the other 2 were budget. I hope someone else can give you a better response, but that has been my experience with them. I would look at newegg reviews for intel boards and see how they fare or you can wait for the official Ryzen ASRock reviews to trickle out. GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I should mention all my boards were intel.


Yeah, I've had two RMA experiences with Asus and both times it was a easy experience, of course that was a long time ago. The ROG mobo I replaced Asus didn't even ask any questions, just replaced it asap, but I sorta had to fight with them on my 4870x2 RMA. Other manufacturers have been hit and miss but I've had a higher return experience with non-Asus branded stuff. I bet the Crosshair is a better engineered board out of the box, but I also could get lucky with Asrock as well and when I look at that 16 phase power delivery I think 4.5 easy, but I digress. At $300 it better be a decent board, lol.

Maybe I should pick up the 1800X now, like I did with the RAM and then wait a few weeks/months longer for more boards to come to market. I really want two M.2 slots though as I cant stand the idea of using adapters (things like that just get in the way), and it needs to look good as my case is a custom Temjin I spent 3 months building. Aesthetics is a must as well for me.

I think you and Kuivamaa talked me into waiting for reviews on that particular board. Thanks again. Anyone else like or dislike ASRock by chance?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I've had two RMA experiences with Asus and both times it was a easy experience, of course that was a long time ago. The ROG mobo I replaced Asus didn't even ask any questions, just replaced it asap, but I sorta had to fight with them on my 4870x2 RMA. Other manufacturers have been hit and miss but I've had a higher return experience with non-Asus branded stuff. I bet the Crosshair is a better engineered board out of the box, but I also could get lucky with Asrock as well and when I look at that 16 phase power delivery I think 4.5 easy, but I digress. At $300 it better be a decent board, lol.
> 
> Maybe I should pick up the 1800X now, like I did with the RAM and then wait a few weeks/months longer for more boards to come to market. I really want two M.2 slots though as I cant stand the idea of using adapters (things like that just get in the way), and it needs to look good as my case is a custom Temjin I spent 3 months building. Aesthetics is a must as well for me.
> 
> I think you and Kuivamaa talked me into waiting for reviews on that particular board. Thanks again. Anyone else like or dislike ASRock by chance?


Wow 4870x2 was AGES ago. From what I've heard, Asus has been going into the absolute gutter lately with customer service. Personally I've only dealt with Antec (absolutely amazing customer service, they need to make more parts) and Corsair (was super easy to RMA my TX650, after 5yrs at that) and was sent a brand new TX650v2.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/most-reliable-brand-of-motherboards.2499756/
> They had the lowest RMA rate in 2016 according to that thread.


Hmm, so really that points to no better or worse for Asrock than any other manufacturer. Still will wait for the first Overclocking review based off that board, and I hope its with an X SKU.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Wow 4870x2 was AGES ago. From what I've heard, Asus has been going into the absolute gutter lately with customer service. Personally I've only dealt with Antec (absolutely amazing customer service, they need to make more parts) and Corsair (was super easy to RMA my TX650, after 5yrs at that) and was sent a brand new TX650v2.


Yeah well were talking boards, not cases or power supplies. Might never replace my Case though. Yeah my 4870x2 was a very long time ago and it only lasted me 9 months. I had to fight a bit to get it replaced correctly, but with a little fight I got them to replace it with a 5870. Yes a long time ago. Nothing Asus has broken on me since. lol


----------



## Colossus1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Maybe I should pick up the 1800X now, like I did with the RAM and then wait a few weeks/months longer for more boards to come to market.


Exactly what I'm doing







I have everything I need but the mobo. I always cheap out and regret it....NOT THIS TIME!!


----------



## RnRollie

I must say that i never had any issues with AsRock boards (which is not something i can say for ASUS ..or ECS... or MSI.. or Gigabyte).
And while Asrock may have had its up & downs, they have never neglected to give ASUS a kick in the nadgers when it mattered ever since they broke away from them 15 years ago.









Thus, unless Asrock seriously messes up these AM4 boards, it will most likely be an Asrock board- dunno which one tou, Taichi & Fatality Pro are a bit on the fat side with stuff i dont need or want.

The i look at the HERO board, and think "yeah, maybe" But then i come to my senses when i remember my past with ASUS and the unjustified high number of "fanboys" and their tendency to be just that tad little bit too expensive for the offering.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

MSI board looks smexy, but sold out already at Newegg...nothing left but the ASUS, never used Asrock


----------



## Okalchemist

I've used the same Haswell-e chips in both Asus and Asrock boards and I haven't seen a difference in OC. I've been a dedicated Asus user, but Asrock gave me similar performance without paying the extra price for features I'll never need or use.


----------



## Paul17041993

:U

Probably going for the gigabyte gaming 5, was looking at the crosshair hero but the gigabyte seems to have better value (and I don't need those USB ports). I make use of the thermal headers on my crosshairV in my water loop so if I were to get a different board I'll also need a dedicated fan controller with thermal headers.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> :U
> 
> Probably going for the gigabyte gaming 5, was looking at the crosshair hero but the gigabyte seems to have better value (and I don't need those USB ports). I make use of the thermal headers on my crosshairV in my water loop so if I were to get a different board I'll also need a dedicated fan controller with thermal headers.


Why not contact ekwb and have them ship you the bracket and backplate for free?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Anyone's cards get charged from newegg for their board yet? (Mine haven't)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> I must say that i never had any issues with AsRock boards (which is not something i can say for ASUS ..or ECS... or MSI.. or Gigabyte).
> And while Asrock may have had its up & downs, they have never neglected to give ASUS a kick in the nadgers when it mattered ever since they broke away from them 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, unless Asrock seriously messes up these AM4 boards, it will most likely be an Asrock board- dunno which one tou, Taichi & Fatality Pro are a bit on the fat side with stuff i dont need or want.
> 
> The i look at the HERO board, and think "yeah, maybe" But then i come to my senses when i remember my past with ASUS and the unjustified high number of "fanboys" and their tendency to be just that tad little bit too expensive for the offering.


Thank you for sharing that experience with us.


----------



## Mr Splash

Ya I've never had 1 single problem with my ASRock 990FX Extreme 9 [Dual-Stack MOSFET (DSM), Digi Power, 12 + 2 power phase design]. Bought in 2013 with my 8350 on it, and have voltage set at 1.53 running at 4.7 and 24/7 water cooled of course but that board keeps pumping, only thing I don't like even with LLC at 100% it has a 0.05 droop in voltage wich keeps me from not doing 4.8 because I have to go 1.56 to be 100% Prime stable. Its also a different setup compared to say ASUS CH6. Anyhow point being its been great board and I punished it, On it right now. Peace, Splash


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Why not contact ekwb and have them ship you the bracket and backplate for free?


How do you mean? I'm in AU and the brackets aren't local so I'd doubt they would send them for free...

edit; some news from gigabyte!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Splash*
> 
> Ya I've never had 1 single problem with my ASRock 990FX Extreme 9 [Dual-Stack MOSFET (DSM), Digi Power, 12 + 2 power phase design]. Bought in 2013 with my 8350 on it, and have voltage set at 1.53 running at 4.7 and 24/7 water cooled of course but that board keeps pumping, only thing I don't like even with LLC at 100% it has a 0.05 droop in voltage wich keeps me from not doing 4.8 because I have to go 1.56 to be 100% Prime stable. Its also a different setup compared to say ASUS CH6. Anyhow point being its been great board and I punished it, On it right now. Peace, Splash


Thank you very much for sharing that experience with ASRock. Sounds like it won't hurt me to try them for the first time. Lets hope a review of this board hits soon because that is what I am leaning towards.

One question, what is the difference with firmware between ASRock and Asus? Do they have a solid reputation of firmware releases or are they slow?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing that experience with ASRock. Sounds like it won't hurt me to try them for the first time. Lets hope a review of this board hits soon because that is what I am leaning towards.
> 
> One question, what is the difference with firmware between ASRock and Asus? Do they have a solid reputation of firmware releases or are they slow?


Well from my experience with ASUS; if it doesn't work currently then it wont work _ever._


----------



## aberrero

Is the asrock fatality available anywhere?

Can I reliably use two cables to get 2gbps from the dual Ethernet ports to my 1gbps router? Any 5GBps switches out there?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, since this is the AM4 mobo super thread, haha super thread thats funny. I guess this is the place to ask if anyone has any experience with ASRock please?...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing that experience with ASRock. Sounds like it won't hurt me to try them for the first time. Lets hope a review of this board hits soon because that is what I am leaning towards.
> 
> One question, what is the difference with firmware between ASRock and Asus? Do they have a solid reputation of firmware releases or are they slow?


Asrock makes some solid boards and bios updates are timely and not needed from their side often. As long as you get one with good phases you'll be happy. They had a few issues with calling mainstream boards "extreme" which cost them some credibility as the budget marketed were buying $79 extreme 3 boards with 4+1 (IIRC) and trying to push 5 gigs Lol


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing that experience with ASRock. Sounds like it won't hurt me to try them for the first time. Lets hope a review of this board hits soon because that is what I am leaning towards.
> 
> One question, what is the difference with firmware between ASRock and Asus? Do they have a solid reputation of firmware releases or are they slow?


Asrock is one of the best now.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well from my experience with ASUS; if it doesn't work currently then it wont work _ever._


Yeah, my Rampage has USB 3.0 and I could never boot from it, just from the 2.0. I thought a firmware update would eventually fix it but sadly nope. Other than that it held a reliable 4Ghz over clock for almost 5 years now, until last year when I finally dropped the clocks a bit to force this CPU to last until Ryzen came out. My plan was originally to retire this 6 core Xeon for a 4 core Skylake, but then it turned into "wait for Kaby Lake" and then that turned into "wait for Ryzen". I think 3rd wait will be the charm though because I'm just not waiting any more, lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Is the asrock fatality available anywhere?
> 
> Can I reliably use two cables to get 2gbps from the dual Ethernet ports to my 1gbps router? Any 5GBps switches out there?


This is a broad question for the 2gbps. I mean, if you use ESXi it can load balance, sure. If you use windows you could configure each interface with an ip address, and change the routes accordingly.

I think NIC teaming might work with windows, but i think that is a server only feature.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Asrock is one of the best now.


I also heard something recently about MSI stepping up to the quality plate as well. Is this true?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

You guys seen the motherboard list on Reddit? a few more than is listed here but still crap all under ATX.

I'll be surprised if we see any serious X370 ITX or mATX tomorrow, bet they'll be months away







. Yeah I'm still waiting to order... getting bored now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Is the asrock fatality available anywhere?
> 
> Can I reliably use two cables to get 2gbps from the dual Ethernet ports to my 1gbps router? Any 5GBps switches out there?


Normally, the method of doubling bandwidth with two Ethernet ports is to configure them as a Link Aggregation Group (LAG). There is some variety in possible ways the data can use the two lines, that is, there is more than one LAG configuration. Linux can do LAGs, and I assume Windows can, but normally the cable pairs would terminate on a switch with the same capability. I have a Synology NAS configured with a LAG to my switch (Cisco SG200-26) and this works without any problem. The two lines operate as a single IP address at the NAS. I do not recall my router, a ZyXEL, having this capability, explicitly, but I think two ports can be bonded in an equivalent way. I'm not sure what that would accomplish unless one had two 1 Gbps WAN connections.

In any case, I recall seeing in a user manual for one of the AM4 motherboards -- forget which one -- that its two Ethernet ports could not be LAG'd, although I think a synonym was used for LAG. Of course, two ports could be connected to a switch or router without a LAG configuration, using two IP addresses, but then the appliance, your PC say, needs some internal rules for determining which port a given program communicates with. I don't know how this configuration would be set up.

The internal bandwidth of the SG200-26 is 24 Gbps. It is not safe to assume without further information that a router's n ports connect to an internal fabric having a bandwidth of n x 1 Gbps.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Normally, the method of doubling bandwidth with two Ethernet ports is to configure them as a Link Aggregation Group (LAG). There is some variety in possible ways the data can use the two lines, that is, there is more than one LAG configuration. Linux can do LAGs, and I assume Windows can, but normally the cable pairs would terminate on a switch with the same capability. I have a Synology NAS configured with a LAG to my switch (Cisco SG200-26) and this works without any problem. The two lines operate as a single IP address at the NAS. I do not recall my router, a ZyXEL, having this capability, explicitly, but I think two ports can be bonded in an equivalent way. I'm not sure what that would accomplish unless one had two 1 Gbps WAN connections.
> 
> In any case, I recall seeing in a user manual for one of the AM4 motherboards -- forget which one -- that its two Ethernet ports could not be LAG'd, although I think a synonym was used for LAG. Of course, two ports could be connected to a switch or router without a LAG configuration, using two IP addresses, but then the appliance, your PC say, needs some internal rules for determining which port a given program communicates with. I don't know how this configuration would be set up.
> 
> The internal bandwidth of the SG200-26 is 24 Gbps. It is not safe to assume without further information that a router's n ports connect to an internal fabric having a bandwidth of n x 1 Gbps.


Quick, now explain the difference between LACP, and PagP


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Normally, the method of doubling bandwidth with two Ethernet ports is to configure them as a Link Aggregation Group (LAG). There is some variety in possible ways the data can use the two lines, that is, there is more than one LAG configuration. Linux can do LAGs, and I assume Windows can, but normally the cable pairs would terminate on a switch with the same capability. I have a Synology NAS configured with a LAG to my switch (Cisco SG200-26) and this works without any problem. The two lines operate as a single IP address at the NAS. I do not recall my router, a ZyXEL, having this capability, explicitly, but I think two ports can be bonded in an equivalent way. I'm not sure what that would accomplish unless one had two 1 Gbps WAN connections.
> 
> In any case, I recall seeing in a user manual for one of the AM4 motherboards -- forget which one -- that its two Ethernet ports could not be LAG'd, although I think a synonym was used for LAG. Of course, two ports could be connected to a switch or router without a LAG configuration, using two IP addresses, but then the appliance, your PC say, needs some internal rules for determining which port a given program communicates with. I don't know how this configuration would be set up.
> 
> The internal bandwidth of the SG200-26 is 24 Gbps. It is not safe to assume without further information that a router's n ports connect to an internal fabric having a bandwidth of n x 1 Gbps.


Yes, I have a NAS with LAG'd Gigabit ports and I want a way to access them at 2Gbps from a single client. Perhaps down the line I can get a 5GBps switch and connect that to my desktop with a single 5Gbps cable, and use two 1GBps cables to connect the switch to the NAS.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I also heard something recently about MSI stepping up to the quality plate as well. Is this true?


They make the best video cards, IMO. Never tried their motherboards but I'd be willing to now. I've used Asus for a while but frankly I'm not too impressed with them anymore.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Is the asrock fatality available anywhere?
> 
> Can I reliably use two cables to get 2gbps from the dual Ethernet ports to my 1gbps router? Any 5GBps switches out there?


Yes and no, as they're different adapters you'll only be able to team them on a software level, which is not easy to set up.

Pretty sure the idea is that you can connect the adapters to either two separate networks, or the same network with different IPs, and tell applications to go to either network for better latency.

Otherwise it's just there for convenience, if one isn't working then you can simply switch to the other, or you could have a redundant router for 4G or a different cable connection.

If you want true high speed ethernet then look for 10Gbps hardware, connect directly to your NAS/server if you cant afford a 10Gbps switch.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quick, now explain the difference between LACP, and PagP


Heh! Ask a networking guru.

The NAS has been set up to use Dynamic Link Aggregation (IEEE 802.3.ad LACP), which is one of its simply selectable options. As far as I am aware, PagP is not in use, or perhaps not supported at the switch.

Correction to the internal bandwidth of the switch, it is 52 Gbps. These switches are presently relatively inexpensive. The switch can handle up to four LAG groups of four ports each, if you want to go wild. However, a single GbE link, providing around 400 Mbps each way, should be sufficient for compressed 4K movie streams at 24 fps whenever such are conveniently available.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Heh! Ask a networking guru.
> 
> The NAS has been set up to use Dynamic Link Aggregation (IEEE 802.3.ad LACP), which is one of its simply selectable options. As far as I am aware, PagP is not in use, or perhaps not supported at the switch.
> 
> Correction to the internal bandwidth of the switch, it is 52 Gbps. These switches are presently relatively inexpensive. The switch can handle up to four LAG groups of four ports each, if you want to go wild. However, a single GbE link, providing around 400 Mbps each way, should be sufficient for compressed 4K movie streams at 24 fps whenever such are conveniently available.


I was testing you. PagP is the Cisco standard. It came out before LACP.









Have a rep.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I was testing you. PagP is the Cisco standard. It came out before LACP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a rep.


Thanks. I should have noted that YouTube has some 4K streams for exercising one's 4K TV or monitor. I don't know what bandwidth they occupy before decompression, but each of my two WANs is only 30 Mbps down and that bandwidth is degraded by filtering at the router. So I would guess that one of these 4K streams cannot be using more than about 15 Mbps -- not a challenge for a single GbE LAN link.


----------



## Motley01

Ok well if we're talking about networking questions. I have one.

If you have two ISP WAN Links. How do you configure BGP to prioritize routing based on the slower of the two links?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ok well if we're talking about networking questions. I have one.
> 
> If you have two ISP WAN Links. How do you configure BGP to prioritize routing based on the slower of the two links?


I mean. It depends on how you run your internal routing protocol, which i would presume is OSPF, or EIGRP. If you redistribute your default originate route from BGP into OSPF you could edit the OSPF metrics internally to make the faster link the "closer" route by way of editing the OSPF cost. Now if you are talking iBGP that'd be a different scenario, and weird. I wouldn't want a "slower" routing protocol like BGP running internally. I am also not aware of how iBGP reacts to metrics, but i know eBGP takes the path that traverses the least amount of autonomous systems.

Sauce: I work at a data center as a T2 Network Technician. We don't play with BGP a lot though.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I mean. It depends on how you run your internal routing protocol, which i would presume is OSPF, or EIGRP. If you redistribute your default originate route from BGP into OSPF you could edit the OSPF metrics internally to make the faster link the "closer" route by way of editing the OSPF cost. Now if you are talking iBGP that'd be a different scenario, and weird. I wouldn't want a "slower" routing protocol like BGP running internally. I am also not aware of how iBGP reacts to metrics, but i know eBGP takes the path that traverses the least amount of autonomous systems.


Yes I was talking about redistributing from BGP into OSPF. So you are the Networking Guru indeed.

btw, i'm a CCNP, but you must be a CCIE level?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Yes I was talking about redistributing from BGP into OSPF. So you are the Networking Guru indeed.
> 
> btw, i'm a CCNP, but you must be a CCIE level?


No. I'm a CCNA.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> No. I'm a CCNA.


Wow, well you must be well on your way to CCNP, keep studying1


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Wow, well you must be well on your way to CCNP, keep studying1


Most of it just comes from working at a data center. You run into some interesting problems here.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Most of it just comes from working at a data center. You run into some interesting problems here.


Very nice. I've been a network engineer for like 14 years now. And the best thing you can do is keep working and get some experience. And then get your certs. Most companies want both experience and Cisco certifications.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Very nice. I've been a network engineer for like 14 years now. And the best thing you can do is keep working and get some experience. And then get your certs. Most companies want both experience and Cisco certifications.


I've only had my CCNA for 2.5 years. I'm studying to take the CCNP switch. Although i enjoy my job, and i'm not really looking to move anywhere else so, meh.


----------



## kaseki

For those whose dual WAN requirements are more modest than those of a data center, SOHO grade dual-WAN routers conveniently offer a few options for choice of controlling the next out-going connection. I use least load first. This algorithm seems to balance well for most conditions, including multiple Bit Torrent streams.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Yes, I have a NAS with LAG'd Gigabit ports and I want a way to access them at 2Gbps from a single client. Perhaps down the line I can get a 5GBps switch and connect that to my desktop with a single 5Gbps cable, and use two 1GBps cables to connect the switch to the NAS.


I think I missed this comment. Given a switch such as the Cisco that I have described, (and at least with Linux), one can with a dual port network card that supports LAG create a LAG connection to the switch. The NAS, if like my Synology, can also establish a LAG to the switch. Hence, the bandwidth from NAS to desktop will be 2 Gbps (1 Gbps each way). The dual port NIC is needed to unburden the CPU from having to control the LAG; at least that is my impression from reading Linux "how-tos." Someone better informed about LAG under Windows than I am should be consulted for LAG how-to on the Windows desktop.

Alternatively, one could add a networking card with dual LAN ports that supported LAG and connect the card's ports directly to the NAS. Of course, this only works if the NAS is not intended to connect to any other desktop or to the Internet unless the NAS has more than two ports. (Synology NAS, however, need an internet connection for software updates.) Do-it-yourself NAS could in principle be configured for a larger number of ports.

At some LAG bandwidth, it will also be necessary that the NAS be populated with SSDs and not spinning hard drives to keep the channel full.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think I missed this comment. Given a switch such as the Cisco that I have described, (and at least with Linux), one can with a dual port network card that supports LAG create a LAG connection to the switch. The NAS, if like my Synology, can also establish a LAG to the switch. Hence, the bandwidth from NAS to desktop will be 2 Gbps (1 Gbps each way). The dual port NIC is needed to unburden the CPU from having to control the LAG; at least that is my impression from reading Linux "how-tos." Someone better informed about LAG under Windows than I am should be consulted for LAG how-to on the Windows desktop.
> 
> Alternatively, one could add a networking card with dual LAN ports that supported LAG and connect the card's ports directly to the NAS. Of course, this only works if the NAS is not intended to connect to any other desktop or to the Internet unless the NAS has more than two ports. (Synology NAS, however, need an internet connection for software updates.) Do-it-yourself NAS could in principle be configured for a larger number of ports.
> 
> At some LAG bandwidth, it will also be necessary that the NAS be populated with SSDs and not spinning hard drives to keep the channel full.


Intel's NIC drivers for windows support LAG, but you need dual Intel ports. I don't think any X370 board has dual Intel.


----------



## bluej511

Well my order of my Aorus Gaming 5 is prepared and should ship today, score!!!! Probably get it in a couple days, should be getting my ram today as well. Here's hoping amazon ships my 1700x today (dropped another 20€ and i have lowest price guarantee so getting it for 409€ instead of 449€, even if it doesn't ship today its worth the wait for 40€ off, and more bugs getting ironed out).


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Is the asrock fatality available anywhere?
> 
> Can I reliably use two cables to get 2gbps from the dual Ethernet ports to my 1gbps router? Any 5GBps switches out there?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a broad question for the 2gbps. I mean, if you use ESXi it can load balance, sure. If you use windows you could configure each interface with an ip address, and change the routes accordingly.
> 
> I think NIC teaming might work with windows, but i think that is a server only feature.
Click to expand...

TL;DR
1. yeah with a 2x 1Gbps you can get 1.4 to 1.7 Gbps out of your router at your end (not out of the internet connection though)
2. I dont know if 5Gbps switches are actually a thing. . but i haven't been following the market, so who knows?

It wont be in Home edition, but Prof should be possible if you are also willing to fiddle with settings buried deeper somewhere.
Even if there is a one-button-team, i would rely on it too much.. Microsoft has some weird ideas about networking sometimes









In the past i've done a few nic team setups at home, just for the hell of it.
Working in an environment in a company that was raking money and being basically a one-man-IT-department and nobody knows what you're doing kind made that easy.









But for more as 10 years i haven't had any networked PCs at home, so i couldn't be bothered for nic teaming.. what is the use of having 2x 1Gbps ethernet link if your internet downstream is only 8Mbps?









And even for (home) networks one has to consider that ethernet is Collision Detection which makes for a poor throughput at load (10 Mbps is in reality only 4-6Mbps)

---lots of ranting about TokenRing, Ethernet, poor corporate decisions, etc----

So, if you want nic teaming and profit from 2x 1Gbit then the rest of your (home) network needs to be up for it.. this means Cat-6 cabling and a GOOD (rack mounted) switch, not one of those $29.95 plastic boxes for maximum throughput on your home network

Of course, if you want to "talk" to another machine on the network and that other machine is hooked up with only 100Mbps, then you can only "talk" at 100Mbps (actually less, but we'll allow full duplex and even then its not 100Mbps)

So to get max performance, all of your machines need to be double nic'ed







Which brings me back to the need of a really GOOD Switch that can handle 1Gbps full duplex on all ports and now it isn't cheap anymore.

Of course you can go for 10Gbps switches nowadays, but then we are talking real money.

It will give you the possibility to copy files from one machine to another on your network really fast if that is something you need.
If i had to choose between a file transfer taking 5 mins on regular (cheap) hardware, and 3 mins for 10-20 time the cost.. i'ld start the transfer and go make a cup of coffee., that 'll keep me busy for 5 mins.

BTW, even with a 10Gbit switched (home) network, your internet will still not become faster.









But you could try one of ThioJoes' methods of course https://youtu.be/UqLHE0_NRFo














... Remember to check out his "free money" video also









EDIT1: damn network specialst ninjas
EDIT2: i've been using GBITs & GBps throughout as if they are interchangable.. but i'm too lazy to go back to correct them


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Ok well if we're talking about networking questions. I have one.
> 
> If you have two ISP WAN Links. How do you configure BGP to prioritize routing based on the slower of the two links?


--snip---

EDIT:

Damn, why do i keep inserting myself in posts which are over 2 hrs old?
And engaging active working network specialists when i haven't done that in +10 years?


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I've had two RMA experiences with Asus and both times it was a easy experience, of course that was a long time ago. The ROG mobo I replaced Asus didn't even ask any questions, just replaced it asap, but I sorta had to fight with them on my 4870x2 RMA. Other manufacturers have been hit and miss but I've had a higher return experience with non-Asus branded stuff. I bet the Crosshair is a better engineered board out of the box, but I also could get lucky with Asrock as well and when I look at that 16 phase power delivery I think 4.5 easy, but I digress. At $300 it better be a decent board, lol.
> 
> Maybe I should pick up the 1800X now, like I did with the RAM and then wait a few weeks/months longer for more boards to come to market. I really want two M.2 slots though as I cant stand the idea of using adapters (things like that just get in the way), and it needs to look good as my case is a custom Temjin I spent 3 months building. Aesthetics is a must as well for me.
> 
> I think you and Kuivamaa talked me into waiting for reviews on that particular board. Thanks again. Anyone else like or dislike ASRock by chance?


I will say my very budget asrock p67 board is still keeping my 2500k at 4.5ghz 6 years later. Despite the phases being 8 doubled instead of true 16, the Taichi is still at the top of my shortlist simply because I had such a good experience with this one. Pending reviews of course.


----------



## budgetgamer120

hmmm seems like most boards are coming on the 7th.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> hmmm seems like most boards are coming on the 7th.


Not mine, ships out today. Should have it hopefully by weekend if not then Monday. My ram arrives today as well and hopefully my cpu arrives saturday as well.

Edit: Sweet, so good thing i ordered my Aorus when i did. I ordered as soon as it became available on ldlc.fr, got prepared yesterday, shipped out now, its already on backorder. Was only on the site for 4 days. Glad i pre-ordered it when i did. Come on amazon.fr don't let me down, customer service told me yesterday it was being prepared so should ship sometime today hopefully.


----------



## AlphaC

X370 Taichi has memory QVL up
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#Memory


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> X370 Taichi has memory QVL up
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370%20Taichi/index.asp#Memory


Nice, thank you


----------



## Cool Mike

My 1800X is out for delivery today. Only problem is I can't secure a X370 Motherboard.


----------



## Zeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> My 1800X is out for delivery today. Only problem is I can't secure a X370 Motherboard.


Yeah same here. The one I pre-ordered on amazon now says out of stock.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> My 1800X is out for delivery today. Only problem is I can't secure a X370 Motherboard.


Hero, Taichi, TItanium, those are the top choices imo.


----------



## Cool Mike

I'm waiting on the Asrock X370 Gaming Professional. I need the two M.2 slots, Wifi and red color scheme.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I'm waiting on the Asrock X370 Gaming Professional. I need the two M.2 slots, Wifi and red color scheme.


Ahhh, that's fair enough man


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeddicus*
> 
> Yeah same here. The one I pre-ordered on amazon now says out of stock.


I just got off chat with Amazon customer service. They said it could be 1-2 months before any new stock of the MSI Pro Carbon board I ordered gets restocked.
I told them that the release date on their site said "release date March 2nd, 2017" and thats why I pre ordered it a week ago.

They said that it was NEVER available for pre order and that I never pre ordered it. They said I ordered this when it was already out of stock and I have to now wait 1-2 months.
I kept the screenshot of the motherboard and that I ordered it on the 26th and sent it to them. They said it was a fabricated picture and it was never available for preorder.

I know some boards are coming out on the 7th and 9th but I ordered from amazon specifically due to the release date.


----------



## Cool Mike

So happy!









Just did a refresh and the Asrock X370 professional is available for order at Newegg. Not preorder, ORDER!
Did overnight ship and will receive tomorrow. 1800X cpu in my hands now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a refresh and the Asrock X370 professional is available for order at Newegg. Not preorder, ORDER!
> Did overnight ship and will receive tomorrow. 1800X cpu in my hands now.


Nice!

Congrats


----------



## Osirus23

Gigabyte GA-AX370 GAMING 5 back in stock at Newegg as of this posting. I just ordered one and its listed as being packaged right now.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128992

Update: And its out of stock again.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-AX370 GAMING 5 back in stock at Newegg as of this posting. I just ordered one and its listed as being packaged right now.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128992


I considered that but I really want the Carbon so it looks as if i'm waiting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Titanium ordered from Newegg is now "packaging"







I hope the fed ex driver has a heavy foot lol

No update on the Hero ordered from Amazon


----------



## Cool Mike

Build will be complete when I have a custom cooler 1080ti. Times are good with this new hardware hitting the market within 2-3 weeks.

Asrock Gaming professional in packaging now.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

How's the uefi on MSI boards compared to ASUS? I'm interested in the titanium, but i've never used anything other than ASUS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papa Emeritus*
> 
> How's the uefi on MSI boards compared to ASUS? I'm interested in the titanium, but i've never used anything other than ASUS.


Good, Asus is probably a little better but MSI is really up there now.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-AX370 GAMING 5 back in stock at Newegg as of this posting. I just ordered one and its listed as being packaged right now.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128992
> 
> Update: And its out of stock again.


The xtremesystems 1700 review seemed to have a pretty poor opinion of the gaming 5


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan92084*
> 
> The xtremesystems 1700 review seemed to have a pretty poor opinion of the gaming 5


Seems the same for the asus, someones already died lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems the same for the asus, someones already died lol.


I like Asus but they try to nickel and dime their customers way too much. So many models and they charge a premium for a feature or 2. Correct me if I'm wrong but the Asrock Pro F has more features and should perform the same as the Asus Hero and while costing less @newegg.


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Seems the same for the asus, someones already died lol.


Oof yeah that is rough.
Quote:


> Your review has so many more benchmarks than mine lol looks good man I am glad to hear I wasn't the only one with board issues. For those curious the chvi is as bad if not worse.
> 
> Oh and here are my current feelings on the asus board.
> (Pic)
> It died


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?293130-Ryzen-Return-of-the-Jedi&s=ada0d1db3d2eddec9749bb129320ef89&p=5254476&viewfull=1#post5254476


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good, Asus is probably a little better but MSI is really up there now.


Thanks


----------



## Vlada011

People now could build Ryzen in small cases for Lanparty
Now will start attack of motherboards. They will completely push in shadow Z170 and Z270 and X99 and 6 months Intel owners will be in position of second best of two. No one every thought that i7 Kaby Lake and Broadwell-EX will not be high end any more.
I expect arround 20% Intel customers to change side and about 20% during next 6 months when they figure out that beating 1800X with intel will cost them much more than 500$ and plus they need to wait a long time. Instead to jump now on AMD.

AMD build Ryzen with hope to launch and revision for 18 months, in mean time maybe even Ryzen 10 cores.
But they don't need. Enthusiasts enough attacked AMD because rumors about 10 cores Bulldozer for competition with Ivy Bridge i7-3770K,
and now they can't even to think to compare 10 cores Intel with 8 cores AMD. Because a lof of people laugh to that before 3-4 years.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Still no motherboard in my area


----------



## SuperZan

Mine is en route.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Mine is en route.


Nice!

I'm waiting another 40mins till I call to see if I can intercept the courier, otherwise I'll be waiting till monday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Still no motherboard in my area


And that sucks, I know your pain though


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Release day is upon us... any X370 mATX boards?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Release day is upon us... any X370 mATX boards?


Still don't see any trace (of the Aorus X370 D3 for instance)








And I have a slight wish to get a Strix Z270G Gaming


----------



## Kriant

Newegg almost shipped both Titanium and CH6 to me. Ended up canceling on Titanium, since it doesn't seem to be better than CH6 overclocking-wise.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Newegg almost shipped both Titanium and CH6 to me. Ended up canceling on Titanium, since it doesn't seem to be better than CH6 overclocking-wise.


As long as you have a decent board with decent cooling, all overclocks between boards and the same chip should be very similar. It's just like the GTX 1080 founders edition vs something like a 1080 Classified. Not going to be a difference because it's always up to the silicon Gods.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Still don't see any trace (of the Aorus X370 D3 for instance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a slight wish to get a Strix Z270G Gaming


Typical, just checked ASRock, Asus, MSI and Gigbytes websites, nothing on mATX / ITX boards... looks like I'll be waiting weeks - months







great







. Yeah I'm hoping for some Strix boards, they look awesome.

So now I'm stuck, do I order CPU, SSD's coolers etc and wait for motherboard and RAM or wait for the lot...







.


----------



## looniam

ATX boards look like mATX to us EATX size guys.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> As long as you have a decent board with decent cooling, all overclocks between boards and the same chip should be very similar. It's just like the GTX 1080 founders edition vs something like a 1080 Classified. Not going to be a difference because it's always up to the silicon Gods.


Well, my only worry are the reports that CH6 has some major issues, but I am yet to find a Ryzen review which would have Titanium review embedded that would go into details about the board that is


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Well, my only worry are the reports that CH6 has some major issues, but I am yet to find a Ryzen review which would have Titanium review embedded that would go into details about the board that is


Couple asus boards have already gone up in SMOKE. Thank God i stayed away from that, i dont mind the locked baseclock on gigabyte provided they fix it with a bios, better then a mobo that fails on DAY 1.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ATX boards look like mATX to us EATX size guys.


ATX look like EATX to us mATX guys







.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ATX boards look like mATX to us EATX size guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATX look like EATX to us mATX guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah.. dont know about the CH6 anymore.. Maybe Aorus 5 instead? 80USD cheape, and better for my use.


----------



## AuraNova

I think I am going to hold out for later releases. I get this feeling that within the month, we're going to see more ATX boards. Not to mention finally more mATX boards for a good selection.

If MSI ever makes an X370 Gaming M7, I'm in for one.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah.. dont know about the CH6 anymore.. Maybe Aorus 5 instead? 80USD cheape, and better for my use.


Its also got locked baseclock in the BIOS though so youd only per able to use core multiplier and not baseclock together. Honestly the way the OCing is going i don't think it matter one bit. I'm hoping mine just uses the boost clock and xfr since ill be on water should run cool enough.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Couple asus boards have already gone up in SMOKE. Thank God i stayed away from that, i dont mind the locked baseclock on gigabyte provided they fix it with a bios, better then a mobo that fails on DAY 1.


Can you link me to the CH6 problems?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ATX boards look like mATX to us EATX size guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATX look like EATX to us mATX guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Couple asus boards have already gone up in SMOKE. Thank God i stayed away from that, i dont mind the locked baseclock on gigabyte provided they fix it with a bios, better then a mobo that fails on DAY 1.


Didn't see the "SMOKE" part - can you link these reviews?

Lol, now I am beginning to regret canceling Titanium


----------



## Sgt Bilko

It's just sooooo pretty


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> It's just sooooo pretty


I hope you'll post some test results etc - my CHVI doesn't come until next week, my Titanium is canceled, and I am having dreaded thoughts now that CHVI will end up being bad.

And yeah, looks shiny!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> It's just sooooo pretty


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just sooooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll post some test results etc - my CHVI doesn't come until next week, my Titanium is canceled, and I am having dreaded thoughts now that CHVI will end up being bad.
> 
> And yeah, looks shiny!
Click to expand...

I will be doing so, not sure about installing a fresh OS today, been up for over 24 hours already tracking this down so I am wiped......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just sooooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I'm sorry....I really am


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ATX boards look like mATX to us EATX size guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATX look like EATX to us mATX guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hah, now add ITX to the mix ...


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I will be doing so, not sure about installing a fresh OS today, been up for over 24 hours already tracking this down so I am wiped......
> I'm sorry....I really am

































My 1800x coming tomorrow. EK Supremacy EVO arrived today, as well as new tubing and mayhem cleaning kit to clean rads.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm sorry....I really am


Hahah, don't mind me, I'm just annoyed I'm stuck waiting on mATX boards














. Think I may order CPU and stuff today than wait on boards and RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> hah, now add ITX to the mix ...


mATX looks like ATX to ITX guys







.


----------



## rv8000

Any motherboard is gonna make us beta testers at this point, I wouldn't get too caught up in the hubbub.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Didn't see the "SMOKE" part - can you link these reviews?
> 
> Lol, now I am beginning to regret canceling Titanium


Gone up in smoke as in it died haha.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Gone up in smoke as in it died haha.


Are you referring to Xtreme Systems post? Or there's another incident?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Are you referring to Xtreme Systems post? Or there's another incident?


Xtreme one, but ive heard someone else had problems in the asus forums.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Xtreme one, but ive heard someone else had problems in the asus forums.


I c. I've checked ROG forums earlier today, didn't see anything, but I sure hope I won't get a brick :/. Otherwise it seems that only a handful of reviewers got Titanium, and kinda remained silent on RAM timungs issue.

I wonder if ASUS will release a bios update that clearly identifies NB voltage regulation, as I saw on Kitguru that that option was ambiguous on CH6


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I c. I've checked ROG forums earlier today, didn't see anything, but I sure hope I won't get a brick :/. Otherwise it seems that only a handful of reviewers got Titanium, and kinda remained silent on RAM timungs issue.
> 
> I wonder if ASUS will release a bios update that clearly identifies NB voltage regulation, as I saw on Kitguru that that option was ambiguous on CH6


Asus released a beta bios yesterday. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## TomiKazi

Call me crazy but I'm a bit put off by the lack of a ps/2 port on the Crosshair


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Asus released a beta bios yesterday. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Latest here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its also got locked baseclock in the BIOS though so youd only per able to use core multiplier and not baseclock together. Honestly the way the OCing is going i don't think it matter one bit. I'm hoping mine just uses the boost clock and xfr since ill be on water should run cool enough.


Read The Stilt's thread on Ryzen technical







. As BCLK is linked with other clocks you may not want to play with it, Ryzen is not like SKL onwards where it has been detached from other clocks.

It will be interesting to know when better reviews are out where boards have BCLK IC that being marketed is worth it/good feature.
Quote:


> Overclocking the base clock (BCLK) on AM4 platform is possible, however generally not recommended. This is due to its frequency relations with other interfaces, such as the PCIe. Unlike with Intel's more recent CPUs, there is no asynchronous mode (straps / gears) available, which would allow stepping down the PCIe frequency at certain intervals. The PCIe frequency relation is fixed and therefore it increases at the same rate with the BCLK. Gen. 3 operation can generally be sustained up to ~107MHz frequency and higher speeds will usually require forcing the links to either Gen. 2 or to Gen. 1 modes.
> 
> Unstable PCIe can cause various issues, such as system crashes, data corruption (M.2 SSDs), graphical artifacts and various kinds of other undefined behavior.


The Stilt's Ryzen: Strictly technical link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Latest here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167530


+ rep and thank you as always







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Asus released a beta bios yesterday. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Elmor's is newer and he know his Asus







.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What do you guys think about the Aorus 7 versus the CH6?

Sorry for the 100th post, But I am so uncertain, so please excuse me


----------



## AuraNova

I believe many of us are uncertain. Especially since it seems the motherboard is a major factor in determining results for Ryzen.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What do you guys think about the Aorus 7 versus the CH6?
> 
> Sorry for the 100th post, But I am so uncertain, so please excuse me


Gigabyte Gaming K7 is flagship of their range currently and not the Gaming 5. Do compare between the two and use googlefu.

Gigabyte when I last looked (when going Z97) from mid range onwards nice VRM, etc. UEFI layout/features may differ from Asus, but not vastly. I was tempted to get one this time, but wanted CH6 for what it offer me on what I want.

*What are you expecting that CH6 is guaranteed OC potential vs another board?* if so don't get CH6. Especially if it costing you vastly more.

My M7 Ranger is 4 phases doubled to 8, it is 2nd lowest ROG board, did I have ROG before, *no*. As too pricey ROG usually.

Look at my OC on 2nd i5 4690K in my sig. I had 2x i5 4690K, same parts in rig for both instances. What made biggest difference? "silicon lottery" on CPU.

Look at features/price/what you want, as I said before and decide. If you prefer CH6 go for it and same goes for K7 or any other board that interest you.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> What do you guys think about the Aorus 7 versus the CH6?
> 
> Sorry for the 100th post, But I am so uncertain, so please excuse me


To tack on a few other things...

The ASUS bios will give you more robust/granular bios options over the K7/G5 (almost identical boards). The CH6 will have slightly better quality/cost VRM setups in terms of components themselves. The last improvement *may* be that ASUS gives you better fan control options in the bios; this may not be the case as I haven't gotten a chance to play with any Z270 boards from Gigabyte and as far as I've read a lot of options have changed. I just pray there's no more arbitrary fan speed settings PWM vs Temp (it's just so awful/awkward







)

I personally don't think the CH6 warrants a $260 price tag, and seeing as the K7 and Gaming 5 are almost identical from what we've seen, I'd recommend the Gaming 5 from gigabyte if you aren't brand loyal. There are way too many issues/limitations with these early bios, but if bug fixes and updates don't allow users to push the R7 cpus much further than 3.8-4, then there is zero reason to spend $60-70 more on the CH6. Time will paint us a better picture.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quick question, what RAM do you guys think? (I cant decide) Seeing I cant get a board yet but I thought I may as well buy the main bulk of the stuff today than get motherboard later when (or if) they come.

Corsair Vengeance LED $355 32GB C15 3000MHz.

Corsair Vengeance LPX $355 32GB C15 3000MHz.

G.Skill Trident X $459 32GB C14 3200MHz.

Leaning toward the LPX atm but the Trident X looks pretty.


----------



## gupsterg

Would not pay $104 extra for 3200MHz C14.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Would not pay $104 extra for 3200MHz C14.


Yeah I'm thinking I might, just cautious because the last "top end" G.Skill kit I got (Trident X DDR3 2400MHz) I could never get close to the 2400MHz but I think that was more my 2500k being crappy.

Also not sure if AM4 will play nice with it seeing it is having some problems with RAM.

Edit, screw it, I ordered. Looks a bit sad without a motherboard or cooler but they'll come later







.


----------



## gupsterg

I haven't seen any "true" data to point to we need xxxxMHz RAM as it give us discernable performance gain for daily use. Maybe I missed it, but will look soon/test.

The Stilt somewhat touched on it in his thread. Only thing I saw was MSI on their AM4 mobo pages showing TW3 FPS difference with xxxxMHz RAM. Which could be just marketing patter.

If you find 2400MHz is vastly cheaper, you will probably not be losing discernable performance IMO. This will be more "plug and play", especially in the early stages we are in on Ryzen/AM4.

I reckon 2400-3000MHz will be best compatibility. From what gibbo/8 pack stated on OCuk for in house testing. Looking at Ryzen OC bundles Scan.co.uk do.

I went 16GB 3200MHz C14 only as it was coming in cheaper than slower RAM. Amazon uk misprice I'm thinking. I'm happy to meddle with UEFI to get it going or run it slower.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking I might, just cautious because the last "top end" G.Skill kit I got (Trident X DDR3 2400MHz) I could never get close to the 2400MHz but I think that was more my 2500k being crappy.
> 
> Also not sure if AM4 will play nice with it seeing it is having some problems with RAM.
> 
> Edit, screw it, I ordered. Looks a bit sad without a motherboard or cooler but they'll come later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


$699? isn't that $200 overpriced?


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> $699? isn't that $200 overpriced?


That'd be Australian prices there...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Was fun posting in this thread. Think my expectations where too high for Ryzen. Looks like 3770K will keep me company for long time.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> $699? isn't that $200 overpriced?


Aus pricing, we get screwed at every turn, not even cheaper to order from USA because shipping would be at least $50 - $100 on just that small order.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Aus pricing, we get screwed at every turn, not even cheaper to order from USA because shipping would be at least $50 - $100 on just that small order.


TBF, your salary is way higher than it would be in most other countries, so it evens out.


----------



## Kriant

Mobo shipped....but will arrive only on Tuesday =(


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Mobo shipped....but will arrive only on Tuesday =(


Where did you order from?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Where did you order from?


Newegg. But I opted for "da cheap" shipping, because usually their Fedex is pretty good at delivering within 3 days. If Newegg would to ship CH6 yesterday, like they did with 1800x I would've had it tomorrow, but alas.

Guess I'll just clean the rads this weekend and wait for Tuesday.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> Where did you order from?
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg. But I opted for "da cheap" shipping, because usually their Fedex is pretty good at delivering within 3 days. If Newegg would to ship CH6 yesterday, like they did with 1800x I would've had it tomorrow, but alas.
> 
> Guess I'll just clean the rads this weekend and wait for Tuesday.
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat, should take advantage of the weekend to re-plumb my loop and make the P-5 ready for the new board etc.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Sorry if this is a repost. Asus Crosshair VI Hero VRM analysis


----------



## KSIMP88

Why a super thread? Just a bunch of unorganized info if it isn't in the OP. Is this going to be one of those things where if a member creates a thread about one of these boards, others will comment that he shouldn't be stupid and he should use the official threads, and a mod deletes his very specific question?


----------



## ban25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ban25*
> 
> Ordered 2 CH6 boards from Amazon last week. No shipping notification yet. My 1800X has already shipped from Newegg.


Update: The 1800X I ordered from Newegg will arrive tomorrow. The one I ordered from Amazon is now scheduled to arrive Tuesday. No word from Amazon on when the two CH6s I ordered will ship. Today I put in an order for a Taichi X370 with Newegg, but of course they're backordered...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ban25*
> 
> Update: The 1800X I ordered from Newegg will arrive tomorrow. The one I ordered from Amazon is now scheduled to arrive Tuesday. No word from Amazon on when the two CH6s I ordered will ship. Today I put in an order for a Taichi X370 with Newegg, but of course they're backordered...


Glad i cancelled mine on amazon and went with a local retailer instead. Yesterday and today just did not change from your order is processed to getting ready for delivery so i didn't bother. A place here as the 1700x in stock so either tomorrow or monday ill have it. My mobo and ekwb bracket arent even in yet, my /appdata and game files are all backed up already.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming K7 is flagship of their range currently and not the Gaming 5. Do compare between the two and use googlefu.
> 
> Gigabyte when I last looked (when going Z97) from mid range onwards nice VRM, etc. UEFI layout/features may differ from Asus, but not vastly. I was tempted to get one this time, but wanted CH6 for what it offer me on what I want.
> 
> *What are you expecting that CH6 is guaranteed OC potential vs another board?* if so don't get CH6. Especially if it costing you vastly more.
> 
> My M7 Ranger is 4 phases doubled to 8, it is 2nd lowest ROG board, did I have ROG before, *no*. As too pricey ROG usually.
> 
> Look at my OC on 2nd i5 4690K in my sig. I had 2x i5 4690K, same parts in rig for both instances. What made biggest difference? "silicon lottery" on CPU.
> 
> Look at features/price/what you want, as I said before and decide. If you prefer CH6 go for it and same goes for K7 or any other board that interest you.


The G5 is 70 USD cheaper than the CH6, and the G7 is 10 USD cheaper than the CH6. Only reason for getting the CH6 for me is due "better OCing" and good bis updates/support. But I do like the G7 more personally, and the G5 would not be stupid either..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> To tack on a few other things...
> 
> The ASUS bios will give you more robust/granular bios options over the K7/G5 (almost identical boards). The CH6 will have slightly better quality/cost VRM setups in terms of components themselves. The last improvement *may* be that ASUS gives you better fan control options in the bios; this may not be the case as I haven't gotten a chance to play with any Z270 boards from Gigabyte and as far as I've read a lot of options have changed. I just pray there's no more arbitrary fan speed settings PWM vs Temp (it's just so awful/awkward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I personally don't think the CH6 warrants a $260 price tag, and seeing as the K7 and Gaming 5 are almost identical from what we've seen, I'd recommend the Gaming 5 from gigabyte if you aren't brand loyal. There are way too many issues/limitations with these early bios, but if bug fixes and updates don't allow users to push the R7 cpus much further than 3.8-4, then there is zero reason to spend $60-70 more on the CH6. Time will paint us a better picture.


So the CH6 will not guantee me a 200mhz better OC for an example? If so, tje 1700 + Aorus 5 might be a good choice.

EDIT: The biggest difference with G5 vs G7 is that the G7 have an BCLK adjuster like the CH6, the G5 do not have that.


----------



## bluej511

Looks like ill get my Aorus 5 tomorrow, now to wait for my 1700x woohoo.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> The G5 is 70 USD cheaper than the CH6, and the G7 is 10 USD cheaper than the CH6. Only reason for getting the CH6 for me is due "better OCing" and good bis updates/support. But I do like the G7 more personally, and the G5 would not be stupid either..
> So the CH6 will not guantee me a 200mhz better OC for an example? If so, tje 1700 + Aorus 5 might be a good choice.
> 
> EDIT: The biggest difference with G5 vs G7 is that the G7 have an BCLK adjuster like the CH6, the G5 do not have that.


From what we've seen so far, overclocking is a CPU limitation and not a motherboard limitation, so yes it will not guarantee you a better OC.

After reading Stilt's review, without AM4 supporting bclk straps/external clock gen, bclk overclocking could be very poor for 24/7 stability and only useful for LN2 benching. Not really an expert on the topic.

With everything we know right now, and have seen so far, the MSI carbon, taichi, Gaming 5, Asus prime and probably the middle end Biostar X370 board are going to achieve very similar results to the top end boards if it's a architectural/process limitation. I'd *personally* avoid buying boards like the ASrock fatality Pro, CH6, and Titanium unless you specifically want them for features or themed builds.


----------



## gupsterg

@GreedyMuffin

+1 to rv8000 post.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks!

Got the 1700 with a G5 for less than a 1800X.









Hoping for 4000mhz then.


----------



## becks

Still to this date I haven't seen any mItx boards out there which is the only thing keeping me away from enjoying a Ryzen...
Have bought everything else for a new build except mobo/cpu/gpu...will wait till end of march to see what I order...

Edit: This is the only one i could find currently - Mini-ITX BioStar X370-GTN (but... Biostar of them all!!!, had bad experience with them in the past)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Got the 1700 with a G5 for less than a 1800X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for 4000mhz then.


Nice







, enjoy and hope to see your results shares soon







.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Aus pricing, we get screwed at every turn, not even cheaper to order from USA because shipping would be at least $50 - $100 on just that small order.


This is one of the things we actually aren't being screwed on. Given our 10% gst, import tariffs, shipping.. it seems we're technically paying less than people in the US.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> This is one of the things we actually aren't being screwed on. Given our 10% gst, import tariffs, shipping.. it seems we're technically paying less than people in the US.


Try the PayPal converter, Googles one is off by $15 - $20 I've found







. Will admit I was expecting $800 - $900 for the 1800X here so $700 is good nuff.

Edit, either way it's half the price of the 6900K, performs close enough and the motherboards don't start at $350 so I'm happy.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Try the PayPal converter, Googles one is off by $15 - $20 I've found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will admit I was expecting $800 - $900 for the 1800X here so $700 is good nuff.


even if we add $20 though, i mean that difference can pretty much be accounted for by our GST alone. Our dollar just sucks right now


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> even if we add $20 though, i mean that difference can pretty much be accounted for by our GST alone. Our dollar just sucks right now


Yeah that's true. Oh our dollar, our dollar... it's been up the creek for years now







.


----------



## osaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Still to this date I haven't seen any mItx boards out there which is the only thing keeping me away from enjoying a Ryzen...


I hope the reason for this is the existence X300 and A?B?300... And it all will be worth the wait. _Please don't make them underestimate the mini-ITX market._ I fear they associate mini-ITX only with APUs and so there is no reason for them to release anything untill bristol ridge/raven ridge...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , enjoy and hope to see your results shares soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! I will! I am at least hoping for a 4000 as 24/7, If not I will buy a new 1700 when the newer revisions come and sell my old one with a little loss. We'll see!

From what I can tell, the Aorus 5 seem to be actually pretty nice, even when you compare it to the CH6.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> This is one of the things we actually aren't being screwed on. Given our 10% gst, import tariffs, shipping.. it seems we're technically paying less than people in the US.


You guys also have a WAY higher minimum wage then most countries.

I'm in France, with a US bank account, so i not only pay in euros, i then need to convert it to USD and add 2% bank fees.

For me an r7 1700x comes out to 477$ +2%, about 490$ instead of 399 lol. I love people who complain, oh and btw I'm on disability so it's not like I make a butt load of money haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Try the PayPal converter, Googles one is off by $15 - $20 I've found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will admit I was expecting $800 - $900 for the 1800X here so $700 is good nuff.
> 
> Edit, either way it's half the price of the 6900K, performs close enough and the motherboards don't start at $350 so I'm happy.


The paypal converter is their own converter, they charge extra to make profit. The yahoo link is actual stock market prices, my bank usually uses that by 1-2c more or so. All dependent on your bank. If you're just converting for the sake of converting that's just stupid haha.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> I hope the reason for this is the existence X300 and A?B?300... And it all will be worth the wait. _Please don't make them underestimate the mini-ITX market._ I fear they associate mini-ITX only with APUs and so there is no reason for them to release anything untill bristol ridge/raven ridge...


See Biostar's Facebook page. Enjoy.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Try the PayPal converter, Googles one is off by $15 - $20 I've found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will admit I was expecting $800 - $900 for the 1800X here so $700 is good nuff.
> 
> Edit, either way it's half the price of the 6900K, performs close enough and the motherboards don't start at $350 so I'm happy.


Actually, the google one follows ForEx market rates. Paypal adds on the cost of conversion and they handling fees (which all banks vary on what they charge for these). So, it is not that Google is wrong, it is that they don't include the other associated costs that add to the transaction. That is the difference. Also, paypal uses a set date for the conversion, plus a little, to make sure they do not lose money on the fluctuating transfer rate. So, in effect, the conversion rate is higher than the raw amount when doing transactions of these sorts.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Anyone interested in taking over this thread?


----------



## looniam




----------



## elmor

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/0_100


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> 1:33 am Returning package to shipper
> Multiple shipping labels on shipment - Unable to deliver shipment - Returning to shipper


Newegg, why are you doing this to me.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Newegg, why are you doing this to me.


Oh boy would I be having an angry conversation with a newegg rep!

Sorry to hear


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Newegg, why are you doing this to me.


Get mad at customer service and demand a T-shirt. Everyone likes T-shirts


----------



## Osirus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Newegg, why are you doing this to me.




Contact Newegg. I'd expect them to overnight you a new shipment if this is their mess-up.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Get mad at customer service and demand a T-shirt. Everyone likes T-shirts


They better give me a cool T-shirt then, like Foxconn did for some of their mobos


----------



## Kriant

Welps, they issued a "replacement" RMA, problem is, Newegg will not wait for the board to return, process the thing, and then ship a replacement. =\ I am not a fan of new newegg support =\. A few years back they were better, as I recall.


----------



## Osirus23

Will coolers with the AM2/3 style "clip" mount work as-is for AM4?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Will coolers with the AM2/3 style "clip" mount work as-is for AM4?


If you refer to the original mounting brackets, made out of plastic then the answer in yes.


----------



## Osirus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If you refer to the original mounting brackets, made out of plastic then the answer in yes.


The metal clips that hook onto the plastic bracket on the motherboard. The things in the lower-right corner of this pic.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Got 20% off a new CH6 + 1700! So changed to that instead.







It's a special campaign that is going.

Expert.no FTW!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Got 20% off a new CH6 + 1700! So changed to that instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a special campaign that is going.
> 
> Expert.no FTW!

















.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> The metal clips that hook onto the plastic bracket on the motherboard. The things in the lower-right corner of this pic.


Like The Stilt said. Yes it will fit. But do not use that toy in your picture. This one is a much better choice for a stock clocked to mildly OCed cpu. Scroll down to the bottom of the page for mounting instructions.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005

Remember that the 1700 comes with the very nice Wraith cooler, but the 1700X and 1800X do not come with a cooler. That tells me that no cooler made to fit on the stock mounting brackets is good enough for the X models.


----------



## arrow0309

New Biostar X370 Mini Itx!









https://videocardz.com/66953/biostar-shows-off-first-x370-mini-itx-motherboard


----------



## Code-Red

Anyone know the difference between the Aorus Gaming 5 and the Gaming K7? Some sites are listing the K7 as more expensive at $299CAD (vs. $250 G5), some sites are listing it as cheaper ($210).

Is it a better board, or is a more budget board? These naming schemes really suck...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Anyone know the difference between the Aorus Gaming 5 and the Gaming K7? Some sites are listing the K7 as more expensive at $299CAD (vs. $250 G5), some sites are listing it as cheaper ($210).
> 
> Is it a better board, or is a more budget board? These naming schemes really suck...


They are about the same. K7 is only slightly better. Maybe $10 better. Oh and its black.


----------



## 7850K

I noticed the various brands of B350 boards have between 6 and 10 power phases. There seem to be more phases on the AM4 boards than similar mid range FM2+.

If all I wanted was to lock a 1700 at 3.5Ghz all core would 6 phases be enough?

What about 3.7Ghz all core? 10 phase maybe?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> New Biostar X370 Mini Itx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://videocardz.com/66953/biostar-shows-off-first-x370-mini-itx-motherboard


Ah! It's about time we saw a pic of it. I knew it was coming, but when was another story.


----------



## Mr Splash

Really agree these chips are pretty locked down, but If you plan on upgrading to Zen 2 or Zen 3 later you might not want to go too cheap on motherboard choice. Assuming the new chip will plug right in ect. you might regret later getting a cheap 1, just me thinking can't wait to get 1 have fun guys. Splash


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Splash*
> 
> Really agree these chips are pretty locked down, but If you plan on upgrading to Zen 2 or Zen 3 later you might not want to go too cheap on motherboard choice. Assuming the new chip will plug right in ect. you might regret later getting a cheap 1, just me thinking can't wait to get 1 have fun guys. Splash


The chips aren't "locked down". They are just clocked basically as far as they'll go.


----------



## awildo

Hello,
I'm interested in buying a r1700 and I would like to know what motherboard would you proposing me with good o/c possibility.
I don't really have budget for a +200€ motherboard so I would like to know what are the good b350 motherboards for o/c. Don't really need a lot of satas or usb or anything else. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Splash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The chips aren't "locked down". They are just clocked basically as far as they'll go.


Ya that's what I was referring to.... guess wrong term.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7850K*
> 
> I noticed the various brands of B350 boards have between 6 and 10 power phases. There seem to be more phases on the AM4 boards than similar mid range FM2+.
> 
> If all I wanted was to lock a 1700 at 3.5Ghz all core would 6 phases be enough?
> 
> What about 3.7Ghz all core? 10 phase maybe?


Unless you are going for a MicroATX setup (be aware that the Asrock Pro4 boards do not have USB 3.1 , Gigabyte's AB350M GAMING 3 does however as does MSI's B350M MORTAR and B350M GAMING PRO) I'd go with something like a Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 (slotted higher in Asrock's lineup than the Killer SLI but lower than the Taichi , audio is better for starters). For $30-40 more over a B350 it offers a better board overall.

It's a bit early to make final judgements on B350 boards: not as many will buy B350 boards with Ryzen 7.

Also I believe the CH VI Hero may be overhyped. The buildzoid review suggests it is 4+2 doubled (4 for CPU, 2 for SOC).

Due to the lower power requirement of the R7 1700 on X370 platform it seems that more true phases (at the PWM controller) with higher quality could be better than simply more phases.

Also the X370 Taichi is packing 16 phases of NexFETs which leads me to believe that it is 6+2 doubled.

In this nature the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 board with 6+4 PowIRStage could be superior to ASUS' CH VI Hero even though it has less phases in total (unless they used 3+2 doubled).

More phases means less ripple and cleaner power, it doesn't matter what the power use or wattage is.

More testing is required for sure.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Unless you are going for a MicroATX setup (be aware that the Asrock Pro4 boards do not have USB 3.1 , Gigabyte's AB350M GAMING 3 does however as does MSI's B350M MORTAR and B350M GAMING PRO) I'd go with something like a Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 (slotted higher in Asrock's lineup than the Killer SLI but lower than the Taichi , audio is better for starters). For $30-40 more over a B350 it offers a better board overall.
> 
> It's a bit early to make final judgements on B350 boards: not as many will buy B350 boards with Ryzen 7.
> 
> Also I believe the CH VI Hero may be overhyped. The buildzoid review suggests it is 4+2 doubled (4 for CPU, 2 for SOC).
> 
> Due to the lower power requirement of the R7 1700 on X370 platform it seems that more true phases (at the PWM controller) with higher quality could be better than simply more phases.
> 
> Also the X370 Taichi is packing 16 phases of NexFETs which leads me to believe that it is 6+2 doubled.
> 
> In this nature the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 board with 6+4 PowIRStage could be superior to ASUS' CH VI Hero even though it has less phases in total (unless they used 3+2 doubled).
> 
> More phases means less ripple and cleaner power, it doesn't matter what the power use or wattage is.
> 
> More testing is required for sure.


Interesting. I think I'm still going to end up getting the Taichi.


----------



## aberrero

Are there any boards in stock anywhere in the US?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Unless you are going for a MicroATX setup (be aware that the Asrock Pro4 boards do not have USB 3.1 , Gigabyte's AB350M GAMING 3 does however as does MSI's B350M MORTAR and B350M GAMING PRO) I'd go with something like a Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 (slotted higher in Asrock's lineup than the Killer SLI but lower than the Taichi , audio is better for starters). For $30-40 more over a B350 it offers a better board overall.
> 
> It's a bit early to make final judgements on B350 boards: not as many will buy B350 boards with Ryzen 7.
> 
> Also I believe the CH VI Hero may be overhyped. The buildzoid review suggests it is 4+2 doubled (4 for CPU, 2 for SOC).
> 
> Due to the lower power requirement of the R7 1700 on X370 platform it seems that more true phases (at the PWM controller) with higher quality could be better than simply more phases.
> 
> Also the X370 Taichi is packing 16 phases of NexFETs which leads me to believe that it is 6+2 doubled.
> 
> In this nature the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 board with 6+4 PowIRStage could be superior to ASUS' CH VI Hero even though it has less phases in total (unless they used 3+2 doubled).
> 
> More phases means less ripple and cleaner power, it doesn't matter what the power use or wattage is.
> 
> More testing is required for sure.


As soon as my Gaming 5 comes in I'm taking it apart and identifying all the controllers/components on the VRM


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> More phases means less ripple and cleaner power, it doesn't matter what the power use or wattage is.


Depends on how you attain "more phases". If they're doubled correctly with a frequency divider you still get the same improvement in output ripple. Essentially an output PWM frequency from the controller of 500 KHz becomes 250 KHz when doubled. The C6H uses this way of doubling which buildzoid mentions in his video and it's the same proven design that's used on Z170 and Z270 ROG boards. The PWM frequency is tunable from BIOS from 300 default to 500 KHz (that's for each phase, so 600 KHz to 1 MHz PWM output frequency from the controller). Additionally two very important factors for output ripple are the choke and output capactiors, it doesn't matter how many phases you put on a board if those are sub par.



http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ir3599.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a4015355cdb56a176f

TLDR;

Phase count is a useless measurement for VRM capability.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Unless you are going for a MicroATX setup (be aware that the Asrock Pro4 boards do not have USB 3.1 , Gigabyte's AB350M GAMING 3 does however as does MSI's B350M MORTAR and B350M GAMING PRO) I'd go with something like a Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 (slotted higher in Asrock's lineup than the Killer SLI but lower than the Taichi , audio is better for starters). For $30-40 more over a B350 it offers a better board overall.
> 
> It's a bit early to make final judgements on B350 boards: not as many will buy B350 boards with Ryzen 7.
> 
> Also I believe the CH VI Hero may be overhyped. The buildzoid review suggests it is 4+2 doubled (4 for CPU, 2 for SOC).
> 
> Due to the lower power requirement of the R7 1700 on X370 platform it seems that more true phases (at the PWM controller) with higher quality could be better than simply more phases.
> 
> Also the X370 Taichi is packing 16 phases of NexFETs which leads me to believe that it is 6+2 doubled.
> 
> In this nature the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 board with 6+4 PowIRStage could be superior to ASUS' CH VI Hero even though it has less phases in total (unless they used 3+2 doubled).
> 
> More phases means less ripple and cleaner power, it doesn't matter what the power use or wattage is.
> 
> More testing is required for sure.


Should have mine tomorrow (today here), woud love to take it apart for you guys. Im guessing theres thermal pads under the heatsinks though and id hate to destroy em and not have spares. I wonder if higher rated thermal pads would help the vrms run cooler for even better temps.


----------



## bloodshot45

I'm wondering if someone could shed some light on my new AMD Ryzen setup. I purchased the following :

Ryzen 1800X
Asus Crosshair VI Hero motherboard
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 16GBx2 (CMD32GX4M2B3000C15)

1. Does the Asus Crosshair VI Hero motherboard support DDR4 over 2933+ mhz using BIOS 5704? I read the GN review and they had issues getting passed 2933. I also noticed another 5803 BIOS floating around but wasn't sure on stability.
2. Is the Crosshair Dominator Platinum above the best for overclocking with this board?

I haven't opened anything I purchased so I can still return it and get whatever is recommended.

Thanks!


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> I'm wondering if someone could shed some light on my new AMD Ryzen setup. I purchased the following :
> 
> Ryzen 1800X
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero motherboard
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 16GBx2 (CMD32GX4M2B3000C15)
> 
> 1. Does the Asus Crosshair VI Hero motherboard support DDR4 over 2933+ mhz using BIOS 5704? I read the GN review and they had issues getting passed 2933. I also noticed another 5803 BIOS floating around but wasn't sure on stability.
> 2. Is the Crosshair Dominator Platinum above the best for overclocking with this board?
> 
> I haven't opened anything I purchased so I can still return it and get whatever is recommended.
> 
> Thanks!




http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread

2x16GB is unfortunately one of the worst combinations for this platform at the moment as they most definitely are dual rank. Dropping in 4x16GB will actually give you better results. Hopefully this improves with firmware updates in the future.

Because C6H is the only board which can adjust reference clock, all other boards are limited to 2666 when not using 2x single rank modules.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They are about the same. K7 is only slightly better. Maybe $10 better. Oh and its black.


K7 is the flagship board but for some reason hasn't been stocked across US or most places idk why.
They are basically same board can't speak if components are slightly different, but they are all in the same place, besides a addition of a Turbo-Bclock chip which may help improve overclock tweaking.

And... it being black is the best part x3 Else I would have ordered a Asus Crosshair

Fyi will get my k7 hopefully next week sometime.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 2x16GB is unfortunately one of the worst combinations for this platform at the moment as they most definitely are dual rank. Dropping in 4x16GB will actually give you better results. Hopefully this improves with firmware updates in the future..


Is that just for the Crosshair VI or AM4 in general? bought me a 2x16GB C14 kit







.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is that just for the Crosshair VI or AM4 in general? bought me a 2x16GB C14 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The ratio support is universal for AM4 and relies on AMD firmware. In terms of absolute frequency (using ref clk) the base situation is the same for all but there are a few things that can be tuned from the board side.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread
> 
> 2x16GB is unfortunately one of the worst combinations for this platform at the moment as they most definitely are dual rank. Dropping in 4x16GB will actually give you better results. Hopefully this improves with firmware updates in the future.
> 
> Because C6H is the only board which can adjust reference clock, all other boards are limited to 2666 when not using 2x single rank modules.


Thanks for the amazing input. I just have two more questions regarding DDR4 RAM. Since I need at least 32GB, going by your thread it seems 4xSR is the best choice.

1. If I went with 4x8GB, which SR sticks would you recommend for C6H?
2. If I went with 4x16GB, which DR sticks would you recommend for C6H?

Also, I am not sure how to confirm the RAM I am buying is indeed "Samsung B-die based DIMM".

Thanks again


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Thanks for the amazing input. I just have one more question regarding DDR4 RAM. Since I need at least 32GB, going by your thread it seems 4xSR is the best choice. Which 8GB SR sticks do you recommend for C6H? I am not sure how to confirm the SR stick I am buying is indeed "Samsung B-die based DIMM".
> 
> Thanks again


That's the current recommendation, the dilemma is 2x16 might improve in the future. Early adopters don't have it easy for sure.

Samsung B (K4A8G085WB) are 8Gbit dies so look for 8GB sticks, mostly found on high frequency or low latency kits. In terms of vendors it's mainly used by Corsair and G.Skill.

These two threads can be very useful as well

http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769399-Memory-IC-s-manufacturer-for-DDR4-desktop


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> The ratio support is universal for AM4 and relies on AMD firmware. In terms of absolute frequency (using ref clk) the base situation is the same for all but there are a few things that can be tuned from the board side.


I might have to adjust that statement because I just saw the GA-AX-Gaming 5 has QVL at 3200 of a few dual rank kits, will check that when back in the office on Monday.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's the current recommendation, the dilemma is 2x16 might improve in the future. Early adopters don't have it easy for sure.
> 
> Samsung B (K4A8G085WB) are 8Gbit dies so look for 8GB sticks, mostly found on high frequency or low latency kits. In terms of vendors it's mainly used by Corsair and G.Skill.
> 
> These two threads can be very useful as well
> 
> http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769399-Memory-IC-s-manufacturer-for-DDR4-desktop


Thanks! Which RAM did you use during your OC testing of the CH6? I couldn't find any hardware specifics other than the motherboard.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Thanks! Which RAM did you use during your OC testing of the CH6? I couldn't find any hardware specifics other than the motherboard.


G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Man I hope a ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming review is released soon, as I have seen enough Crosshair info already. That has the exact layout I like and want, but I have usually gone with Asus boards. I actually like that the memory slots are using two phases per channel on the CH Hero as Ryzen seems a little weak in the DDR4 department. However, maybe the 16 phases on the ASRock boards would be better to try and hit 4.5Ghz?


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ


Perfect! That made my search really easy, I just ordered 2 of them. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man I hope a ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming review is released soon, as I have seen enough Crosshair info already. That has the exact layout I like and want, but I have usually gone with Asus boards. I actually like that the memory slots are using two phases per channel on the CH Hero as Ryzen seems a little weak in the DDR4 department. However, maybe the 16 phases on the ASRock boards would be better to try and hit 4.5Ghz?


I think that Asrock Fatal1ty Pro has 2 phases per channel as well from the pix I've seen.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZ


UPDATE: I just discovered that the CH6 board supports both AM3 and AM4 coolers. Glad I bought this motherboard =)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> UPDATE: I just discovered that the CH6 board supports both AM3 and AM4 coolers. Glad I bought this motherboard =)


Yeah as was revealed back on Feb 24th. Not sure but I think my old Apogee GTZ came with a AM3 mount. I wish all the boards did this kind of thing to increase the chances of mounting compatibility.

https://youtu.be/O2zyjSqPAFs?t=13m6s


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I think that Asrock Fatal1ty Pro has 2 phases per channel as well from the pix I've seen.


Yeah both are two phases, but what I meant is that the CH6 has 4 mosphets supplying a higher amperage output. The Asrock has 2 phases and only 2 mosphets total. However, this is nitpicking as both are probably equal in possibilities due to DDR4's low power needs. I guess I was nitpicking, lol... At second look maybe the ASRocks two mosphets are of higher quality because they do look larger. Hmm

Here is where he shows the 4 mosphets. He clearly says its overkill, but I like overkill sometimes because parts can last longer when they are hardly ever working.

https://youtu.be/3xfLYLRsPZ0?t=8m47s


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah both are two phases, but what I meant is that the CH6 has 4 mosphets supplying a higher amperage output. The Asrock has 2 phases and only 2 mosphets total. However, this is nitpicking as both are probably equal in possibilities due to DDR4's low power needs. I guess I was nitpicking, lol... At second look maybe the ASRocks two mosphets are of higher quality because they do look larger. Hmm
> 
> Here is where he shows the 4 mosphets. He clearly says its overkill, but I like overkill sometimes because parts can last longer when they are hardly ever working.
> 
> https://youtu.be/3xfLYLRsPZ0?t=8m47s


Both of these boards are overkill for Ryzen and I'm sure both will do the job very well. What CPU did you go with?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Also I believe the CH VI Hero may be overhyped. The buildzoid review suggests it is 4+2 doubled (4 for CPU, 2 for SOC).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 4+2 phase, doubled.
> IR Salem-series controller, IR3599 doublers, IR3535 high-current drivers and CSD87350Q5D PowerBlocks from TI.
> *Pretty much as good as you can get.*
> 
> ~185A sustained for VDDCR_CPU @ 100°C, ~92.5A sustained for VDDCR_SOC @ 100°C.


I'd take The Stilt's information on VRM







_and_ Elmor







.

I guess what you mean by "overhyped" maybe it is the most desirable, I say this as many ask advice shall I get it?

I'm not gonna go over my reasons, so I'd just say people have to see what they want from a board.

"_one size does not fit all_"







.


----------



## MadOver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah both are two phases, but what I meant is that the CH6 has 4 mosphets supplying a higher amperage output. The Asrock has 2 phases and only 2 mosphets total. However, this is nitpicking as both are probably equal in possibilities due to DDR4's low power needs. I guess I was nitpicking, lol... At second look maybe the ASRocks two mosphets are of higher quality because they do look larger. Hmm
> 
> Here is where he shows the 4 mosphets. He clearly says its overkill, but I like overkill sometimes because parts can last longer when they are hardly ever working.
> 
> https://youtu.be/3xfLYLRsPZ0?t=8m47s


Never too overkill if you run 24/7 overclocked system.
Less stress in the componenets.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both of these boards are overkill for Ryzen and I'm sure both will do the job very well. What CPU did you go with?


I have not chosen a cpu yet. I wanted the 1800X at first until it was suggested by Anand that a 1900X is already in the works for 2H. Then all the negative crap going around made me think to get a smaller more affordable sku until all kinks are worked out and things mature, and that's not a bad idea actually since I may want to build a server from Ryzen. And then there's both timing and pricing. I won't be getting Ryzen until probably May or even June.

However, like I said on one of the YouTube videos, if the 1600X hits the market at $249, then I will have to go to church, sit in a confessional and ask God for some advice. Me: Oh God what would you do? The 1600X or the 1700? Please show me a sign, any sign will do...


----------



## gupsterg

Tables from Bit Tech Ryzen review.



The 1700 is 27% more in $ than a 1600X, but the 1700 has 25% more cores. I've gone 1700 and plan to sell the Wraith Spire, as it's RGB (plus few other reasons) I expect it to do well on ebay







(will sell via a FVF promo).


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man I hope a ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming review is released soon, as I have seen enough Crosshair info already. That has the exact layout I like and want, but I have usually gone with Asus boards. I actually like that the memory slots are using two phases per channel on the CH Hero as Ryzen seems a little weak in the DDR4 department. However, maybe the 16 phases on the ASRock boards would be better to try and hit 4.5Ghz?


Doesn't seem like 4.5Ghz is gonna happen on these easily if at all so I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'd wait for a bit anyway, in fact i'd wait until the 1600x comes as it's going to be by far the best bang for buck. I think we've seen the basically the general idea of productivity and overclock out of the first release of Ryzen sans some lucky bastard with a golden chip. More bios releases and Ram optimizations will help a bit a little but i think we can get an idea of where this is at. They need to work on gaming performance and it is what it is. It will also be short lived. Cannon Lake is going to hit and attempt to put a hurt on this train in the gaming department, Intel may or may not need to drop prices depending on how good it is, and AMD will need to respond. Intel may not even bother with x core price drops too much and just attempt to grab the gaming segment by the throat, it would be enough really. And i'm sure AMD have no intention of losing this momentum so we should expect more to come.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I suspect the 1600X will overclock better and I really want 4.5 and more preferably 4.6 so I can start a Ryzen 1Ghz overclocking club.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Tables from Bit Tech Ryzen review.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1700 is 27% more in $ than a 1600X, but the 1700 has 25% more cores. I've gone 1700 and plan to sell the Wraith Spire, as it's RGB (plus few other reasons) I expect it to do well on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (will sell via a FVF promo).


Yeah, I really hope there will be 1600(non-X) as if I was picking a 8-core I would definitely go with 1700(non-X)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> PSA:
> 
> I finally got my system working and the issue was the EK waterblock on my Hero, removing one of the mounting screws allowed me to POST and make quick changes in the BIOS but swapping over to a Noctua cooler allowed me to fully boot and mess around.
> 
> Not 100% atm but there could be an issue with the Hero and EKs mounting system, I may try again in the future but there is a problem there somewhere.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I suspect the 1600X will overclock better and I really want 4.5 and more preferably 4.6 so I can start a Ryzen 1Ghz overclocking club.


Could well be, I guess I'm going for 1700 as want a more rounded PC. Yeah primary use is gaming but I do like to do some video editing of home videos and that seems to take forever on 4C/4T. When I do have my 1700+CH6 will be testing if disabling cores allow more headroom.

I don't think it will hugely. I reckon this is down to the "tech", read The Stilt's Ryzen technical guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yeah, I really hope there will be 1600(non-X) as if I was picking a 8-core I would definitely go with 1700(non-X)


A non X 1600 would be nice IMO, as I reckon it would come with a HSF, once sold off would place it at price level of ~1500X = major "bang for $" for 6C/12T.


----------



## Steele84

This is the board I have that is in back order right now. I'm worried about the temps on those VRM's. I was wanting at 4.0 24x7 I have faith that updates to this board will make this possible but I don't want to cook the MB. I have a 1700X.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> That's the current recommendation, the dilemma is 2x16 might improve in the future. Early adopters don't have it easy for sure.
> 
> Samsung B (K4A8G085WB) are 8Gbit dies so look for 8GB sticks, mostly found on high frequency or low latency kits. In terms of vendors it's mainly used by Corsair and G.Skill.
> 
> These two threads can be very useful as well
> 
> http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=58422
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769399-Memory-IC-s-manufacturer-for-DDR4-desktop


Just thought I'd let you know that I found another great thread maintained by Woomack with an excellent memory test list

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list


----------



## twistedspace

Has anyone preordered an Crosshair V Hero from amazon and had it shipped.


----------



## RushiMP

I have a couple of Asus Crosshair VI Boards coming in tomorrow. Does anyone know if the CMD32GX4M2B3000C15 memory is dual rank or single rank? I have 64 GB in 4 16GB sticks. I was planning on using 2 per board.


----------



## Nestala

I went with the Gigabyte A orus GA-AX 370-Gaming K7 myself.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the board I have that is in back order right now. I'm worried about the temps on those VRM's. I was wanting at 4.0 24x7 I have faith that updates to this board will make this possible but I don't want to cook the MB. I have a 1700X.


Great link!

VRM at higher temps due to Sinopower parts is not surprising but 63°C is nothing alarming at the voltage he pumped through it (1.356V IIRC). SM4336 low side and SM4337 high side , @T_C=100°C 40A and 35A max respectively. Then you pull the datasheets and it's thermally limited to about 15-20A.

http://www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4336NSKP_datasheet.pdf


http://www.sinopowersemi.com/temp/SM4337NSKP_datasheet.pdf


It's more or less the same VRM as on the Intel Z170 Fatal1ty K6 but with 45A Chokes , with 4+2 doubled to 8+4. Unlike Intel CPUs the 2 phase doubled to 4 is used for SOC .

It's a $130ish board I wouldn't expect too much. In fact I'd argue being able to set p-States means it is a better mainstream/midrange board than a pricier ASUS X370-Pro


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have a couple of Asus Crosshair VI Boards coming in tomorrow. Does anyone know if the CMD32GX4M2B3000C15 memory is dual rank or single rank? I have 64 GB in 4 16GB sticks. I was planning on using 2 per board.


Funnily enough you'll actually do better with all 4 sticks in one board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's a $130ish board I wouldn't expect too much. In fact I'd argue being able to set p-States means it is a better mainstream/mi:thumb:drange board than a pricier ASUS X370-Pro


You have the same AMD CBS menu on Asus boards.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have a couple of Asus Crosshair VI Boards coming in tomorrow. Does anyone know if the CMD32GX4M2B3000C15 memory is dual rank or single rank? I have 64 GB in 4 16GB sticks. I was planning on using 2 per board.


Its DS and not on the Crosshair QVL although it IS on the PRIME PRO QVL and will probably max out at 2666 with 15-17-17-35 timings


----------



## variant

What appears to be the best Micro-ATX motherboard for overclocking?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Its DS and not on the Crosshair QVL although it IS on the PRIME PRO QVL and will probably max out at 2666 with 15-17-17-35 timings


Thanks for the info. I will update once I get everything together.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Funnily enough you'll actually do better with all 4 sticks in one board.
> You have the same AMD CBS menu on Asus boards.


I thought it's just dual channel.Why would 4 sticks be better?


----------



## 364901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I suspect the 1600X will overclock better and I really want 4.5 and more preferably 4.6 so I can start a Ryzen 1Ghz overclocking club.


You can do that straight away with the R7 1700. That has a base clock of 3.0GHz, and only an all-core boost of 3.1GHz (which gets disabled the second you enable overclocking in Ryzen Master). Getting it up to 4.0GHz on all cores is a 1.0GHz overclock over the base clock. ;-)


----------



## ryan92084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Yeah, I really hope there will be 1600(non-X) as if I was picking a 8-core I would definitely go with 1700(non-X)


Same here.The X variants just seem plain worse if you aren't afraid of overclocking. They run hotter, take more volts, and don't seem to provide any extra headroom without extreme cooling. Maybe in time things will change.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> Has anyone preordered an Crosshair V Hero from amazon and had it shipped.


Pre-ordered it the 26th... not shipped yet...







Not that it matters as I ordered the 1800x from Frys at 1:00am CST on the 23rd... and the status on that has never been anything but "Back-ordered"







Not that either of those orders matters... as the only real video card on the market at the moment is some flavor of a 1080... not expecting anything RX Vega until mid April. So... meh?


----------



## xLegendary

Was hoping for the X370 oc-formula to come around, you guys think it will ever be announced?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLegendary*
> 
> Was hoping for the X370 oc-formula to come around, you guys think it will ever be announced?


In time, still waiting on an SOC Force and Extreme/Apex as well, they normally release a little bit after launch


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I thought it's just dual channel.Why would 4 sticks be better?


In terms of how high frequency you'll be able to run them at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread
> 
> 2x16GB is unfortunately one of the worst combinations for this platform at the moment as they most definitely are dual rank. Dropping in 4x16GB will actually give you better results. Hopefully this improves with firmware updates in the future.
> 
> Because C6H is the only board which can adjust reference clock, all other boards are limited to 2666 when not using 2x single rank modules.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In time, still waiting on an SOC Force and Extreme/Apex as well, they normally release a little bit after launch


I want more MSI boards to come out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In time, still waiting on an SOC Force and Extreme/Apex as well, they normally release a little bit after launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want more MSI boards to come out.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see if we get a Godlike for AM4, I know it's been hinted at and I thinks most manufactouers want to wait until the platform matures a bit first before releasing the really good stuff


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can't wait to see if we get a Godlike for AM4, I know it's been hinted at and I thinks most manufactouers want to wait until the platform matures a bit first before releasing the really good stuff


I still predict we'll see more announced as Ryzen 5 is days or weeks from release. I'm holding out for a Gaming M7 version of the X370. I'm fairly certain we'll see more mATX and more mITX boards at that time as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can't wait to see if we get a Godlike for AM4, I know it's been hinted at and I thinks most manufactouers want to wait until the platform matures a bit first before releasing the really good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still predict we'll see more announced as Ryzen 5 is days or weeks from release. I'm holding out for a Gaming M7 version of the X370. I'm fairly certain we'll see more mATX and more mITX boards at that time as well.
Click to expand...

I agree, pretty sure MSI has said they'll have an AM4 version of almost every Intel board they have so I dare say you'll get you gaming 7









Little dissapointed we didn't get more on release though, guess that was 82+ motherboards confirmed at launch


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I agree, pretty sure MSI has said they'll have an AM4 version of almost every Intel board they have so I dare say you'll get you gaming 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little dissapointed we didn't get more on release though, guess that was 82+ motherboards confirmed at launch


The thing that I kind of wonder is if the 82+ boards they were talking about included OEM. Or did they say retail products? Either way, I would just about expect a nice line of boards by Summer. Although, that means I will have an even harder time to decide on what I want......maybe...


----------



## DADDYDC650

It's here


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a good looking board!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's a good looking board!


Ur a good looking board!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's a good looking board!
> 
> 
> 
> Ur a good looking board!
Click to expand...

Not really sure how to reply to that......

Thank....you?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not really sure how to reply to that......
> 
> Thank....you?


NP! U get ur board yet?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not really sure how to reply to that......
> 
> Thank....you?
> 
> 
> 
> NP! U get ur board yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Very nice! How do u like the board and Ryzen's performance? What's the voltate 4.0 stable? Can't make it out on my laptop.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! How do u like the board and Ryzen's performance? What's the voltate 4.0 stable? Can't make it out on my laptop.
Click to expand...

I'm loving the board, had a few issues at the start but working through it, 4.0 for my chip takes 1.5v in BIOS (drops to 1.461v under Multi load) so it's not viable for 24/7 stable, 3.9Ghz however can be had at 1.387v which is ok I guess, I just like even numbers









I'm loving Ryzens performance so far, haven't done a massive amount of gaming but I've tried Titanfall 2, Battlefield 1 and Star Wars: Battlefront and they've all played very well for me


----------



## bluej511

If anyone uses a Aorus Gaming 5 and has front port sound issues, just unplug the usb2.0 header from the mobo and problem solved. I don't use my 2.0 ports anyway. My MSI z97 gaming 5 had on issues same case but this one does so go figure. Mobo might be using the same ground for all the lower ports.


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLegendary*
> 
> Was hoping for the X370 oc-formula to come around, you guys think it will ever be announced?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/20
Probably some time after August?


----------



## gupsterg

Yesterday when watching L1 Techs on YT (can't recall how I got there







). Asus Formula was mentioned as being on the cards.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> Has anyone preordered an Crosshair V Hero from amazon and had it shipped.


Talked to Amazon about my order as well. They insinuated that they received a very small quantity of this board, as well as many others, and the expected quantity was far greater. But they also told me that there had been multiple "tickets" sent to their inventory team to reach out to get faster drop shipments of the x370 boards. The same thing happened when I preordered a 1800x.









BTW, if anyone is interested to know the difference between the K7 and K5 Gigabyte boards, the main reason for price increase is the memory support of the K7 is actually 3600mhz versus the 3200 K5 offers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> Has anyone preordered an Crosshair V Hero from amazon and had it shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to Amazon about my order as well. They insinuated that they received a very small quantity of this board, as well as many others, and the expected quantity was far greater. But they also told me that there had been multiple "tickets" sent to their inventory team to reach out to get faster drop shipments of the x370 boards. The same thing happened when I preordered a 1800x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone is interested to know the difference between the K7 and K5 Gigabyte boards, the main reason for price increase is the memory support of the K7 is actually 3600mhz versus the 3200 K5 offers.
Click to expand...

K7 also has an external bclk chip as well.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> K7 also has an external bclk chip as well.


Ah, nice find. Only peaks my interest for that board that much more.


----------



## gupsterg

Has anyone seen reviews or info on Gigabyte / Asrock mobo which have BCLK chip on it's implementation? ie it detaches it self from other clocks.

Why I ask, we see from The Stilts tech info on Ryzen this :-
Quote:


> The base-clock (BCLK)
> 
> Overclocking the base clock (BCLK) on AM4 platform is possible, however generally not recommended. This is due to its frequency relations with other interfaces, such as the PCIe. Unlike with Intel's more recent CPUs, there is no asynchronous mode (straps / gears) available, which would allow stepping down the PCIe frequency at certain intervals. The PCIe frequency relation is fixed and therefore it increases at the same rate with the BCLK. Gen. 3 operation can generally be sustained up to ~107MHz frequency and higher speeds will usually require forcing the links to either Gen. 2 or to Gen. 1 modes.
> 
> Unstable PCIe can cause various issues, such as system crashes, data corruption (M.2 SSDs), graphical artifacts and various kinds of other undefined behavior.


SO you would think maybe I don't want BCLK adjusting but you may, why? From Elmor's CH6 OC guide:-
Quote:


> - If ratio is set above default (on 1800X = 36.25x), the CPU will enter "OC Mode" and disable CPU/XFR and any power saving or limitations.


So CPU has entered OC mode, we have lost power saving/downclocking from what I gather we are also only able to OC in a fashion like on Skylake non K, link also see this post.

So if Gigabyte / Asrock mobo with BCLK chip have implemented it so other bus clocks are not affected, then we could OC CPU using that and have power saving/downclocking like we have on Intel.


----------



## Outcasst

Anybody read anything regarding rumors that the CH6 has been pulled from sale?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anybody read anything regarding rumors that the CH6 has been pulled from sale?


First I have heard of it.

Not privy to what Asus does in acceptability testing, but I would be surprised if it was much more than basic JTAG. Leaving some room for quality escapes.

My only concern with my own C6H on pre-order in this regard is the potential for Asus cutting corners to make delivery commitments and knowingly relying on RMA'n boards that don't stick with end users. Adding 4-6 weeks to any build, time gone in build and re-builds, time lost on the phone... on and on.

I strongly suspect that "if" this was the case, that Amazon, at some point, would email those with pre-orders something to that effect and attempt to peddle something else to them.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Has anyone seen reviews or info on Gigabyte / Asrock mobo which have BCLK chip on it's implementation? ie it detaches it self from other clocks.
> 
> Why I ask, we see from The Stilts tech info on Ryzen this :-
> SO you would think maybe I don't want BCLK adjusting but you may, why? From Elmor's CH6 OC guide:-
> So CPU has entered OC mode, we have lost power saving/downclocking from what I gather we are also only able to OC in a fashion like on Skylake non K, link also see this post.
> 
> So if Gigabyte / Asrock mobo with BCLK chip have implemented it so other bus clocks are not affected, then we could OC CPU using that and have power saving/downclocking like we have on Intel.


I think Elmor suggested that you can preserve powersaving/downclocking by using offset instead of manual mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> . . . If you want to keep power savings enabled use offset mode, otherwise use manual mode. BCLK always increases PCIE frequency, up to 105 should be completely safe and above that the Auto rules kick in which lowers it to Gen 2. CPB is automatically disabled by the CPU when overclocking. At this stage each updated bios has a lot of bug fixes and improved compability especially for DRAM.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's here


You're one of the first to get that board. Let us know how well it deals with 1.4-1.45V









If you could post the VRM info it would be great too.

There's only a few boards with extra base clock generators:
ASUS X370 CH VI Hero
Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7
Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Professional
Asrock X370 Taichi
MSI X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium might have it (not listed on spec sheet or website AFAIK)


----------



## outofmyheadyo

So only ridiculously priced boards have it, such a shame.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

For those who are interested, OC3D did a review of the Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5. Seems like he could get 3200MHz run on the Gigabyte board (Trident X) without much of a problem but the Corsair 2666MHz kit wouldn't work right







.






Written review.


----------



## jeffdamann

Is the Auros K7 anywhere other than newegg? I got the corsshair backordered at newegg for the 9th because my AM3 Formula overclocked so well, but Im leaning towards the Auros for its lighting, and 2 m.2 slots.


----------



## ozlay

Still waiting for that BIOSTAR RACING X370GTN


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's here


Wow, let us know EVERYTHING that you discover please. Maybe even a review if you have the means. THAT is the board that is competing with the C6H for my money.









What wins me over is the HDMI port, TWO M.2 ports, 16 Phase power, NO stinking USB 2.0, 5 GB/s Ethernet and the Black/Red look. However, there is more info and hype on the C6H which means more support and info readily available especially in the near term, which is big.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> For those who are interested, OC3D did a review of the Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5. Seems like he could get 3200MHz run on the Gigabyte board (Trident X) without much of a problem but the Corsair 2666MHz kit wouldn't work right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written review.


I may just watch that even though they're knobs at oc3d lol. My corsair 3200mhz on the aorus just doesnt go anywhere, stuck at 2133 no matter what i do. The BIOS is also god awful for vcore, idk if its Gigabyte BIOS causing it or something to do with amd and xfr. No matter what i set it to, juts does NOT stay there. If i set it manual to 1.2 it will go to 1.260 without fail, in windows will even show as 1.334.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I may just watch that even though they're knobs at oc3d lol. My corsair 3200mhz on the aorus just doesnt go anywhere, stuck at 2133 no matter what i do. The BIOS is also god awful for vcore, idk if its Gigabyte BIOS causing it or something to do with amd and xfr. No matter what i set it to, juts does NOT stay there. If i set it manual to 1.2 it will go to 1.260 without fail, in windows will even show as 1.334.


DDR4 memory wont be a problem anymore once Flare X is released.

https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> DDR4 memory wont be a problem anymore once Flare X is released.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


Its already on sale on newegg, check the thread on it. The timings are god awful lol.


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its already on sale on newegg, check the thread on it. The timings are god awful lol.


I don't see any 3200 or 3466 modules listed on newegg.


----------



## haszek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I may just watch that even though they're knobs at oc3d lol. My corsair 3200mhz on the aorus just doesnt go anywhere, stuck at 2133 no matter what i do. The BIOS is also god awful for vcore, idk if its Gigabyte BIOS causing it or something to do with amd and xfr. No matter what i set it to, juts does NOT stay there. If i set it manual to 1.2 it will go to 1.260 without fail, in windows will even show as 1.334.


Did you even read what you quoted?


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its already on sale on newegg, check the thread on it. The timings are god awful lol.


64GB (4x16GB) kit DDR4-3200MHz with timings of CL14-14-14-34
32GB (4x8GB) kit DDR4-3466 with timings of CL16-16-16-36

These are definitely not "god awful"...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> Did you even read what you quoted?


I'm watching the video now, but Tom is still a total idiot. Anyone who tries over 2 dozen fans on an aio cooler is an idiot lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> 64GB (4x16GB) kit DDR4-3200MHz with timings of CL14-14-14-34
> 32GB (4x8GB) kit DDR4-3466 with timings of CL16-16-16-36
> 
> These are definitely not "god awful"...


Yea its bad haha. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232511&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=izxbillh95000kb500053

Timing 18-18-18-43


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I'm watching the video now, but Tom is still a total idiot. Anyone who tries over 2 dozen fans on an aio cooler is an idiot lol.
> Yea its bad haha. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232511&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=izxbillh95000kb500053
> 
> Timing 18-18-18-43


Did you even read the article or what I posted? Clearly not.... You keep referring to the low-end Flare X modules. The higher performance modules have NOT been released. Let me quote the article

"The Flare X and FORTIS series will both be available in DDR4-2133MHz and DDR4-2400MHz upon release under various capacity configurations, ranging from 16GB to 64GB. *Flare X series will be available in higher memory frequency speeds of DDR4-3200MHz and DDR4-3466MHz*. Both Flare X and FORTIS series will be available via G.SKILL worldwide distribution partners in March 2017."


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Did you even read the article or what I posted? Clearly not.... You keep referring to the low-end Flare X modules. The higher performance modules have NOT been released.


I didn't know 2666 was low end but alright then.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea its bad haha. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232511&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=izxbillh95000kb500053
> 
> Timing 18-18-18-43


Wouldn't be the first time a retailer lists the wrong timings.

The initial specs provided by GSKILL showed timings of max 16-16-16-39 on low end Flare X / Fortis and max 16-16-16-36 on high-end Flare X.

Until GSKILL actually puts up an official product page, its hard to know for sure.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time a retailer lists the wrong timings.
> 
> The initial specs provided by GSKILL showed timings of max 16-16-16-39 on low end Flare X / Fortis and max 16-16-16-36 on high-end Flare X.
> 
> Until GSKILL actually puts up an official product page, its hard to know for sure.


True, but I'm wondering if the 16t timing is the SPD timing and not the xmp one, same way Corsair lists 2 timings on their website.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I didn't know 2666 was low end but alright then.


Flare X modules will be 3200 14-14-14-34 and 3466 16-16-16-36 according to all the news reports, and all pre-tested on AM4. No one here at OCN is probably even looking at the lower end Flare X modules. Its at least 3200 Mhz 14-14-14-34 for me or go home, as I wont accept anything less. Which is why I'm waiting for platform maturity a wee bit longer.


----------



## jprovido

There you go! how did I miss this thread?!?

ok here's my question. is it possible to overclock the r7 1700 to 3.8ghz with a matx board? TIA OCN


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> There you go! how did I miss this thread?!?
> 
> ok here's my question. is it possible to overclock the r7 1700 to 3.8ghz with a matx board? TIA OCN


Yes, that has already been done. Paul's Hardware got it to 3.9 without much trouble, but he did not test for long.

EDIT: Just saw the matx requirement. Please forgive me as I can't read full sentences today.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> There you go! how did I miss this thread?!?
> 
> ok here's my question. is it possible to overclock the r7 1700 to 3.8ghz with a matx board? TIA OCN


There are no high-end or even upper mid range mATX boards available yet, but in theory mATX boards can be just as capable as ATX.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There are no high-end or even upper mid range mATX boards available yet, but in theory mATX boards can be just as capable as ATX.


I was hoping the last 200mhz oc was the hard part to achieve. was hoping 3.8ghz would be achievable with a decent matx board









will hold off till I get actual owners here in OCN. I have ordered the cpu still holding off on the motherboard


----------



## mumford

Flare X can use better looking heat spreaders.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumford*
> 
> Flare X can use better looking heat spreaders.


at least it isn't some gigantic led-lit heat spreaders.


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> at least it isn't some gigantic led-lit heat spreaders.


true. But comparing to Trident Z?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumford*
> 
> true. But comparing to Trident Z?


you mean the rainbow christmas lights?


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you mean the rainbow christmas lights?


I mean the regular, non-RGB version, much better looking. RGB Trident-Z is OK I suppose. Maybe turning green on reads, orange on writes, and red on crashes. And disco effects whenever Trump tweets something ridiculous.


----------



## epic1337

i dunno, the colors doesn't make it any faster either.

i prefer something like crucial's ballistix tactical LP.




its both simple and practical, on top of being low profile while using very-low profile dimms.
look, they're even half the height of a friggin corsair terminator dominator.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i prefer something like crucial's ballistix tactical LP.


Unfortunately, high performance VLP DDR4 is nonexistent. The only ones that are out there are very expensive high latency, ECC dimms. Kind of odd that no one's making more performance oriented, consumer targeted ones, especially with SFF builds gaining in popularity.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Unfortunately, high performance VLP DDR4 is nonexistent. The only ones that are out there are very expensive high latency, ECC dimms. Kind of odd that no one's making more performance oriented, consumer targeted ones, especially with SFF builds gaining in popularity.


Crucial hasn't released any ballistix VLP DDR4 as of yet, it could be due to yield issues for smaller dies.


----------



## WallySimmonds

Does anyone have the Asrock Taichi yet? I had ordered it from my retailer here in Australia, but it's quite expensive compartively ($329). I'm starting to look at the Asrock X370 Gaming K4, which is $110 cheaper. Apart from board look, is there really a lot of difference (I think the sound card is different as well).

I'm looking at pairing it with a 1700 (although have ordered a 1700x) but given the OC results I think I'm going to downgrade to a 1700.

Downgrading both board and CPU would save me about $200, which could be put towards a 1080TI


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> 64GB (4x16GB) kit DDR4-3200MHz with timings of CL14-14-14-34
> 32GB (4x8GB) kit DDR4-3466 with timings of CL16-16-16-36
> 
> These are definitely not "god awful"...


LOL theyre charging $130 for:

2x8GB DD4 2400MHz
timings: 16-16-16-39

That's an absurd premium they're charging. What're their 3200+MHz kits gonna cost? $250?


----------



## AuraNova

Now I'm wondering if the 16-18-18-36 Trident Z I have was worth it. I got them (2x8GB 3200MHz) for $110. I hope I can at least bring the timings down one.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Can ANYONE on OCN confirm getting 3000MHz+ on their DDR4 speeds yet? All the reviews I've seen have stated topping out @ 2400/2666MHz -- which is annoying because every motherboard vendor is listing MUCH MUCH higher QVL DDR4 speeds.

The only motherboard company that seems to be honest about their QVL is Asrock....who's has no DDR4 DIMMs confirmed above 2400MHz on their QVL.....


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> LOL theyre charging $130 for:
> 
> 2x8GB DD4 2400MHz
> timings: 16-16-16-39
> 
> That's an absurd premium they're charging. What're their 3200+MHz kits gonna cost? $250?


That is a bit high for those timings. Hopefully they don't price their better kits too high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Can ANYONE on OCN confirm getting 3000MHz+ on their DDR4 speeds yet? All the reviews I've seen have stated topping out @ 2400/2666MHz -- which is annoying because every motherboard vendor is listing MUCH MUCH higher QVL DDR4 speeds.
> 
> The only motherboard company that seems to be honest about their QVL is Asrock....who's has no DDR4 DIMMs confirmed above 2400MHz on their QVL.....


Asus posted their QVL here

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVL_forAMDRyzenProcessors.pdf?_ga=1.155310651.1471326646.1488498463

Has anyone confirmed the modules on list did not reach what is stated in the QVL?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Has anyone confirmed the modules on list did not reach what is stated in the QVL?


Basically every Ryzen review video that I've watched, that used the ASUS CH6, was topping out an absolute maximum 2666MHz (some even being locked @ the baseline 2133MHz).

Now I know all of this can be solved via UEFI updates but those take an unforeseen amount of time. I really wanna pull the trigger on the Asrock Taichi (16 phase power design) but the highest rated RAM on their QVL is 2400MHz.

Not that it matters right now, I suppose....nobody has any damned AM4 mobos left in stock so I'll be waiting a few weeks regardless, it looks like!


----------



## SuperZan

Had to do it manually, but I'm running 2928 16-16-16-38 on a Biostar X370 GT7.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I can only assume that this will improve with updates to Windows and the firmware.


----------



## miklkit

You got a Biostar! How is it doing?


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Basically every Ryzen review video that I've watched, that used the ASUS CH6, was topping out an absolute maximum 2666MHz (some even being locked @ the baseline 2133MHz).
> 
> Now I know all of this can be solved via UEFI updates but those take an unforeseen amount of time. I really wanna pull the trigger on the Asrock Taichi (16 phase power design) but the highest rated RAM on their QVL is 2400MHz.
> 
> Not that it matters right now, I suppose....nobody has any damned AM4 mobos left in stock so I'll be waiting a few weeks regardless, it looks like!


Then it is probably best to wait for the new Flare X 3200 or 3466 kits which are designed for Ryzen. This is the only reason why my CH6 and Ryzen 1800X still remain unopened.

https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Then it is probably best to wait for the new Flare X 3200 or 3466 kits which are designed for Ryzen. This is the only reason why my CH6 and Ryzen 1800X still remain unopened.


Again the potential prices of this RAM concerns me. They're charging $130 for 16GB of 2400MHz timed @ 16-16-16-39! What kinda premium are they gonna try charging on a kit of 3200MHZ 14-14-14-34?


----------



## bloodshot45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Again the potential prices of this RAM concerns me. They're charging $130 for 16GB of 2400MHz timed @ 16-16-16-39! What kinda premium are they gonna try charging on a kit of 3200MHZ 14-14-14-34?


No idea but it doesn't look like there are any better alternatives if you want the best performance.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You got a Biostar! How is it doing?


So far, so good!







UEFI needs a bit of work, but that's to be expected as they're all a bit rough at the moment. I've had pretty good luck with the memory thus far, so I can't complain on that front. I've only started pushing a bit of an OC, but 3.8GHz all-core with C-states enabled at 1.325v adaptive voltage is working like a charm and Y-Cruncher stable. It's got a well-grained six-option LLC. At Level 2 vdroop is right where I'd like it to be for stable power. I haven't got an IR at the moment, but I've not experienced anything close to thermal throttling in terms of the board and Temp 2 in HWinfo which has traditionally been the power-delivery sensor stays under 62c even during C17 AVX2 in y-cruncher which is the most difficult workload for Ryzen.


----------



## miklkit

That sounds solid. It looks like there is room for more there.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> So far, so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI needs a bit of work, but that's to be expected as they're all a bit rough at the moment. I've had pretty good luck with the memory thus far, so I can't complain on that front. I've only started pushing a bit of an OC, but 3.8GHz all-core with C-states enabled at 1.325v adaptive voltage is working like a charm and Y-Cruncher stable. It's got a well-grained six-option LLC. At Level 2 vdroop is right where I'd like it to be for stable power. I haven't got an IR at the moment, but I've not experienced anything close to thermal throttling in terms of the board and Temp 2 in HWinfo which has traditionally been the power-delivery sensor stays under 62c even during C17 AVX2 in y-cruncher which is the most difficult workload for Ryzen.


Thats great news! Lol didn't read your sig rig.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That sounds solid. It looks like there is room for more there.


Indeed. I'm looking forward to pushing 4.0 and beyond. I'm thinking I'll probably tap out around 4.0 / 4.1 before we get microcode and Windows updates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Thats great news! Which board did you get and CPU and mem. Might as well link the combo.


Much appreciated! I'm quite pleased thus far. It looks as though Asrock owners are all smiles as well. Gigabyte seems to be in a fairly good place, though from what I understand the Hero is in need of some work (though really, all the boards are this early in a launch). Prime Pro looks to have dodged most of the Hero's issues, though.









1700X - Biostar X370 GT7 - F4-3200C16D-16GTZR DDR4



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Indeed. I'm looking forward to pushing 4.0 and beyond. I'm thinking I'll probably tap out around 4.0 / 4.1 before we get microcode and Windows updates.
> 
> Much appreciated! I'm quite pleased thus far. It looks as though Asrock owners are all smiles as well. Gigabyte seems to be in a fairly good place, though from what I understand the Hero is in need of some work (though really, all the boards are this early in a launch). Prime Pro looks to have dodged most of the Hero's issues, though.


Really looking forward to your results.


----------



## SuperZan

Threw in a pic of my ongoing y-cruncher work above.







Ryzen Master is pretty good. It's a bit of a bother as you've got to enable HPET to get your settings finalised and then disable HPET for best performance but the good news is that once settings are enabled, turning off HPET doesn't affect the settings.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Threw in a pic of my ongoing y-cruncher work above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master is pretty good. It's a bit of a bother as you've got to enable HPET to get your settings finalised and then disable HPET for best performance but the good news is that once settings are enabled, turning off HPET doesn't affect the settings.


I read there was going to have to be a HPET patch pushed out from AMD to manufacturers, IIRC that and the scheduler were having issues with each other but I'm not sure if thats what I read. I forget too easily these days.


----------



## AuraNova

I have a feeling those Biostar boards might be a sleeper in all of this. Still considering a GT7 for myself. So far, it seems like Gigabyte (Aorus) seems to be the X370 mobo of choice for many people. I haven't heard many complaints about them, if any.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I have a feeling those Biostar boards might be a sleeper in all of this. Still considering a GT7 for myself. So far, it seems like Gigabyte (Aorus) seems to be the X370 mobo of choice for many people. I haven't heard many complaints about them, if any.


Besides the horrid bios and the ram stuck at 2133hz seems alright haha. Mine has front audio issues as well which is super annoying as i use my headphones/mic to discord/game.


----------



## Hueristic

Should add to the op what boards we have had tested and if they have had issues or not. Before the comments get lost in all these pages.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Besides the horrid bios and the ram stuck at 2133hz seems alright haha. Mine has front audio issues as well which is super annoying as i use my headphones/mic to discord/game.


Yeah, but all the boards right now have some issue with memory. Only one other person I talked to had no major issues with the RAM speed on his GT5. Maybe he was lucky. Maybe it was because of the GT5. I don't know.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Yeah, but all the boards right now have some issue with memory. Only one other person I talked to had no major issues with the RAM speed on his GT5. Maybe he was lucky. Maybe it was because of the GT5. I don't know.


We need to log the combos that don't have issues.


----------



## jeffdamann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Besides the horrid bios and the ram stuck at 2133hz seems alright haha. Mine has front audio issues as well which is super annoying as i use my headphones/mic to discord/game.


I was considering the K7, do you not suppose it will be slightly better quality than the plain old 5? The price premium has to account for something.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Yeah, but all the boards right now have some issue with memory. Only one other person I talked to had no major issues with the RAM speed on his GT5. Maybe he was lucky. Maybe it was because of the GT5. I don't know.


I think its because he used a kit that was actually on the memory list and it worked right away. For me its stuck at 2133mhz, idk whats causing the sound issue hope it doesnt need an RMA.

It sounds like static/emi noise, if i unplug it and back in goes away. If i unplug the mic i get it right away, sometimes it happens on boot up other times it starts randomly or while watching youtube. Then the incoming audio becomes awful.

Shame because the sound on this board is amazing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdamann*
> 
> I was considering the K7, do you not suppose it will be slightly better quality than the plain old 5? The price premium has to account for something.


I think that has different bclock ic and thats it. Better for ocing with bclock i guess. The rest is the same.


----------



## pyrox509

So I have an 1800x sitting in my closet and a 1700 on the way. My goal was to overclock both and test results then return the one that had less impact. I think I'm going to go with the 1700. My big wrench in my plan? Amazon just informed me that they would not be receiving my motherboard (Asus Crosshair) until April 6th. My first thought was despair. Then I realized that I would be forced to RMA if I had a bad cpu for whatever reason so I ended up ordering an Asus B350 Prime board. At least now I have a platform. I also cancelled my Pre-order and went with the new MSI Titanium. Looks way better and it fits my theme better. But really how poorly planned is that? That the Mobo manufactures have back orders to April. Unbelievable to me. I can handle the first bugs and Early Adopters fees but to not be able to really use my new CPU for a month.....


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrox509*
> 
> So I have an 1800x sitting in my closet and a 1700 on the way. My goal was to overclock both and test results then return the one that had less impact. I think I'm going to go with the 1700. My big wrench in my plan? Amazon just informed me that they would not be receiving my motherboard (Asus Crosshair) until April 6th. My first thought was despair. Then I realized that I would be forced to RMA if I had a bad cpu for whatever reason so I ended up ordering an Asus B350 Prime board. At least now I have a platform. I also cancelled my Pre-order and went with the new MSI Titanium. Looks way better and it fits my theme better. But really how poorly planned is that? That the Mobo manufactures have back orders to April. Unbelievable to me. I can handle the first bugs and Early Adopters fees but to not be able to really use my new CPU for a month.....


How did Amazon tell you this? Email or did you call/initiate chat? Reason I ask is that their chat support does not seem to know much at all.


----------



## pyrox509

I started with initiating chat and then called them and eventually they told me that they had not received the motherboards from the manufacturer yet and had no ETA but when I clicked my order the automatic would say April 6th with Delivery by April 10th. I have talked to them multiple times. Maybe I just gother trigger happy but I can't stand just letting my processer sit on the shelf. I'll kick myself later if they ship them all tomorrow but I was definitely upset about this. Even after pre order.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrox509*
> 
> I started with initiating chat and then called them and eventually they told me that they had not received the motherboards from the manufacturer yet and had no ETA but when I clicked my order the automatic would say April 6th with Delivery by April 10th. I have talked to them multiple times. Maybe I just gother trigger happy but I can't stand just letting my processer sit on the shelf. I'll kick myself later if they ship them all tomorrow but I was definitely upset about this. Even after pre order.


Hmm my order still says "Not yet shipped" and "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." When did you pre-order? But yea, if it told me April, I would be cancelling my order too.


----------



## pyrox509

Yeah that is exactly what mine said too. Like I said no reason to not keep the pre order but I just went to Newegg and pre ordered the MSI. 10 minutes after it went live. I was camping it

was just afraid that they would both charge at the same time and I couldn't risk that. Hopefully the tech support live chat was wrong and you get your board soon. I just think for a Pre-Order and it releasing on the 3rd then id have had my build by now.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Think we'll be seeing any AM4 specific 2x16GB C14 RAM kits by say April?

I'm currently waiting on mATX boards anyway but ordered my CPU SSD's RAM etc, RAM I went with is the G.Skill Trident X 32G F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW but it's on back order, wondering if I should remove it from my order and wait for verified AM4 RAM







.


----------



## pyrox509

I think you will be fine with that kit. The Bios updates will eventually smooth out the issues. The manufactures only had 3 weeks to prep a bios for Ryzen. More then likely AMD was trying to limit exposure and leaks before launch.


----------



## finalheaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Think we'll be seeing any AM4 specific 2x16GB C14 RAM kits by say April?
> 
> I'm currently waiting on mATX boards anyway but ordered my CPU SSD's RAM etc, RAM I went with is the G.Skill Trident X 32G F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW but it's on back order, wondering if I should remove it from my order and wait for verified AM4 RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Technically there is no verified ram. All the manufacturers get the ram from samung, hynix, etc. and then bin them.

But to answer your question, I guess that depends on what motherboard you go with. Elmor has reported that for Asus Crosshair Hero VI, he is testing out new bios that is 2x16gb C14 ram like yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'm just testing a new bios as we speak, 3200+ on 2x16GB Samsung B-die (2666 ratio + 120.2 MHz REFCLK).
> Hynix is pretty much limited to 2666 still ...


----------



## pyrox509

Some of the reviewers were talking about right now it depends on the dye at the moment. The Samsung dye is doing well right now but like I said it's just Early Adopter fees


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I have a feeling those Biostar boards might be a sleeper in all of this. Still considering a GT7 for myself. So far, it seems like Gigabyte (Aorus) seems to be the X370 mobo of choice for many people. I haven't heard many complaints about them, if any.


Maybe. Their BIOS while the features may be there they are hidden in a weird structure. The overclocking isn't in a tab all by itself which could be helpful. I also cannot find a way to control my fan speed from the bios. I see it has an option to control the 4 pin speed faster depending on the temperature, but my fans are 3 pins, and so is my pump so no dice. I'm at work so i can't really poke around further right now.

Ninja Edit: I got my single rank 4 stick kit up to 2666Mhz on the GT7. The kit is rated for 3200 Mhz though.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I might have to adjust that statement because I just saw the GA-AX-Gaming 5 has QVL at 3200 of a few dual rank kits, will check that when back in the office on Monday.


We should have a bios this week which improves things for 2x16GB Samsung B-die based sticks.

Standings as of latest internal test bios on C6H for 2x16GB:

2x16 Samsung B (2 sticks from G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-64GVK) 3200 MHz (122 MHz REFCLK and 2666 ratio)
2x16 Micron (F4-2400C15D-32GIS) 2800 MHz (105 MHz REFCLK and 2666 ratio)
2x16 Hynix (OEM) 2666 MHz (2666 ratio)


----------



## Playapplepie

I'm looking to nab the ASUS X370 Prime board as my next upgrade, along with a 1600X when it is released. With the X370 board I feel I have a little more flex to upgrade to a higher processor somewhere down the line.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*
> 
> I'm looking to nab the ASUS X370 Prime board as my next upgrade, along with a 1600X when it is released. With the X370 board I feel I have a little more flex to upgrade to a higher processor somewhere down the line.


Yeah. All of the B350 boards look to be very low mid range. Even if you don't want a better CPU down the road you are giving up a lot of features with a B350. They could have at least included 1220 sound instead of 897 with the B350 boards. I wouldn't be surprised if we see them with 100mbps NICS instead of 1000mbps.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You're one of the first to get that board. Let us know how well it deals with 1.4-1.45V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could post the VRM info it would be great too.
> 
> There's only a few boards with extra base clock generators:
> ASUS X370 CH VI Hero
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7
> Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Professional
> Asrock X370 Taichi
> MSI X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium might have it (not listed on spec sheet or website AFAIK)


Where can I find the VRAM info? I'm still waiting on Corsair to send me the AM4 bracket so I won't have anything running until then.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Where can I find the VRAM info? I'm still waiting on Corsair to send me the AM4 bracket so I won't have anything running until then.


For which board?


----------



## jacqlittle

Sorry if someone has posted it, but this thread is so looooong and I can't read it all...

I want to ask which mobo do you think is best of the following: ASUS Prime B350-Plus or MSI B350 Tomahawk?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Sorry if someone has posted it, but this thread is so looooong and I can't read it all...
> 
> I want to ask which mobo do you think is best of the following: ASUS Prime B350-Plus or MSI B350 Tomahawk?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They're very similar. Go with the Asus if you want extra USB ports. It also has a better M.2 slot location. The MSI might have better onboard audio if you will be using that.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> They're very similar. Go with the Asus if you want extra USB ports. It also has a better M.2 slot location. The MSI might have better onboard audio if you will be using that.


I'm more interesting in knowing which of the two has best RAM support and OC potential for a R7 1700, and if it has a more UEFI Menu friendly, thanks!!!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> They're very similar. Go with the Asus if you want extra USB ports. It also has a better M.2 slot location. The MSI might have better onboard audio if you will be using that.


After looking at the marketing page, and presumably what the BIOS looks like for the MSI B350 Tomahawk i will never buy a biostar board again. I don't care if its the last one in stock like it was. The BIOS on my board is such aids.


----------



## becks

@bluej511

have you tried something like this







just to eliminate the MB as a cause..
NB. Also on my old system due to RAM OC ( I know..its strange, but only manifested than and there ) I had this problem with SoundMAX AD1988B Audio Driver where it kept on cutting my front headphones and pop a message on the screen saying to select what I have plugged in....really annoying..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Yeah, but all the boards right now have some issue with memory. Only one other person I talked to had no major issues with the RAM speed on his GT5. Maybe he was lucky. Maybe it was because of the GT5. I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to log the combos that don't have issues.
Click to expand...

Some people with the same boards and same memory are getting different results but if you wish to take over the OP then I'm not against it, I asked a couple of days ago but no-one responded.....


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> After looking at the marketing page, and presumably what the BIOS looks like for the MSI B350 Tomahawk i will never buy a biostar board again. I don't care if its the last one in stock like it was. The BIOS on my board is such aids.


I've become a convert to buying quality boards with good support and software. The performance difference between boards is virtually non-existent these days anyway. My Asus Z97 board has been terrible though in supporting RAID, so I'm going for Gigabyte this round.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I've become a convert to buying quality boards with good support and software. The performance difference between boards is virtually non-existent these days anyway. My Asus Z97 board has been terrible though in supporting RAID, so I'm going for Gigabyte this round.


I've just had so many boards, but i never knew it was possible to exclude fan settings in the BIOS. Like i can set my fans up for smart control. Ooooooo, but whats that going to do if i only have 3 pin fans like i do. I can't set the voltage for the fans so they just do whatever they want.

Not happy.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> For which board?


Asrock Fatal1ty Pro.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Asrock Fatal1ty Pro.


It is on the front page of this thread as having 16 phases.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> It is on the front page of this thread as having 16 phases.


Nah. Someone asked me to find out the VRM info on my board.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nah. Someone asked me to find out the VRM info on my board.


Are you looking for more description than the 16 phases on the front of this thread?

It is also listed on this reddit thread as having 16:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5v4hqt/overview_ryzen_cpu_am4_mainboard_lineup_updated/


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Are you looking for more description than the 16 phases on the front of this thread?
> 
> It is also listed on this reddit thread as having 16:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5v4hqt/overview_ryzen_cpu_am4_mainboard_lineup_updated/


Not talking about phases.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nah. Someone asked me to find out the VRM info on my board.


Here you are:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/40#post_25897311

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/30#post_25894736


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Here you are:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/40#post_25897311
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/30#post_25894736


Ty sir. Guessing the Taichi is exactly the same as the Fatal1ty Pro?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ty sir. Guessing the Taichi is exactly the same as the Fatal1ty Pro?


According to the rep, yep, same VRM design, just features and aesthetics to separate them.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> According to the rep, yep, same VRM design, just features and aesthetics to separate them.


Looks to be similar to the z97 OC Formula boards.


----------



## SuperZan

From what I've seen, the mobo vendors used their Z270 boards as bases for X370 so it makes sense given that most vendors have used the same components supplier and similar power designs since Z77. What with Ryzen finally coming down to rough parity with intel in terms of power draw, they were probably able to repurpose large portions of previous designs. Talk about a change from Piledriver, where only a couple of configurations could handle OC'ed Vishera draw.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Anyone got an Asus Prime B350-Plus running with Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 MHz (15-17-17-35)? I can't get past 2400 MHz - anything higher and I just don't get to the POST.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I was hoping the last 200mhz oc was the hard part to achieve. was hoping 3.8ghz would be achievable with a decent matx board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will hold off till I get actual owners here in OCN. I have ordered the cpu still holding off on the motherboard


A few people have OC'd the R7 1700 on B350 motherboards and got results of 3.9 to 4.0Ghz, none of them were mATX, but I'd say 3.8Ghz should be quite doable considering. Although there really isn't enough testing done to know for sure that this will be possible on every B350 motherboard with every R7 1700.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I was hoping the last 200mhz oc was the hard part to achieve. was hoping 3.8ghz would be achievable with a decent matx board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will hold off till I get actual owners here in OCN. I have ordered the cpu still holding off on the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> A few people have OC'd the R7 1700 on B350 motherboards and got results of 3.9 to 4.0Ghz, none of them were mATX, but I'd say 3.8Ghz should be quite doable considering. Although there really isn't enough testing done to know for sure that this will be possible on every B350 motherboard with every R7 1700.
Click to expand...

asus prime b350m-a matx over 4ghz:
http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/414d442052797a656e203720313730302045696768742d436f72652050726f636573736f72


----------



## Covin

The lack of VRM heatsink can be a problem?


----------



## AngryLobster

The lack of fan headers is the real problem.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

What is everyone using to monitor temps?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> The lack of fan headers is the real problem.


oh yeah, fan headers. lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrox509*
> 
> So I have an 1800x sitting in my closet and a 1700 on the way. My goal was to overclock both and test results then return the one that had less impact. I think I'm going to go with the 1700. My big wrench in my plan? Amazon just informed me that they would not be receiving my motherboard (Asus Crosshair) until April 6th. My first thought was despair. Then I realized that I would be forced to RMA if I had a bad cpu for whatever reason so I ended up ordering an Asus B350 Prime board. At least now I have a platform. I also cancelled my Pre-order and went with the new MSI Titanium. Looks way better and it fits my theme better. But really how poorly planned is that? That the Mobo manufactures have back orders to April. Unbelievable to me. I can handle the first bugs and Early Adopters fees but to not be able to really use my new CPU for a month.....


Looking forward to the OC comparison, It looks to me like the Asus high end boards are the worst of the lot AFA getting Mem to work at decent speeds, so going with the Prime is probably a good idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Some people with the same boards and same memory are getting different results but if you wish to take over the OP then I'm not against it, I asked a couple of days ago but no-one responded.....


What people with what boards?

I told you this thread would become a serious PITA, if you can't or don't want to keep it up then rename it.

I don't have the patience nor the inclination to organize all this data. I don't need a day job.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covin*
> 
> The lack of VRM heatsink can be a problem?


Not really, those vrms should be good good for 125c I believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> asus prime b350m-a matx over 4ghz:
> http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/414d442052797a656e203720313730302045696768742d436f72652050726f636573736f72


Nice link, looks like the prime is a good choice. I wish that chart had bios version, but i'm sure they are all up to date. And it looks like the B350 is keeping up with the X370 even. Everything we guessed seems to have come true. 1700/b350 is the Gem combo. Next question is what is the X300 going to be able to handle?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> The lack of fan headers is the real problem.


Glad mine has a total of 8 fan headers for fans and water pumps. im using a fan controller anyways since im water cooled but nice ot have.


----------



## Covin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Not really, those vrms should be good good for 125c I believe.


I asked because I'm choosing between the Asus Prime B350M-A and the MSI B350M MORTAR but I'm not sure wich to buy, I would want to push the OC as much the motherboard can on air.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Some people with the same boards and same memory are getting different results but if you wish to take over the OP then I'm not against it, I asked a couple of days ago but no-one responded.....
> 
> 
> 
> What people with what boards?
> 
> I told you this thread would become a serious PITA, if you can't or don't want to keep it up then rename it.
> 
> I don't have the patience nor the inclination to organize all this data. I don't need a day job.
Click to expand...

Perfect example is the reviewers kits, all the same mem kit and some on Heros got 2933 while others got 2400, same with the Gaming 5.

I'm not putting information in the OP until it's conclusive, there is zero point in handing out bad information to people.

Again, no point in updating until there is actually something to update.....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Perfect example is the reviewers kits, all the same mem kit and some on Heros got 2933 while others got 2400, same with the Gaming 5.
> 
> I'm not putting information in the OP until it's conclusive, there is zero point in handing out bad information to people.
> 
> Again, no point in updating until there is actually something to update.....


Those posting in this thread are our data points for instance that biostar setup. Are you keeping that info in a offsite sheet or are you just waiting for some review site to say "this is a good combo"? This is OCN, this is what we do. If you don't want to do the legwork then don't start the threads and rename this one because without that info there is nothing SUPER about it except a super amount of worthless posts to wade through to find real information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covin*
> 
> I asked because I'm choosing between the Asus Prime B350M-A and the MSI B350M MORTAR but I'm not sure wich to buy, I would want to push the OC as much the motherboard can on air.


Yup, this is the current info that this thread should produce. So far it looks like the prime is doing well, at least I haven't seen any complaints about it but the data is just not here yet to make an informed decision.


----------



## Hueristic

Just add a google sheet for each board thats been tested by members with what kit and CPU and their results with their name and that will give some idea of what to expect and as the list gets longer the trend will show itself.

AFA the initial reviews kit, we know the bioses were borked and the vast majority of the reviewers were to stupid to check for updates before running their test suite and now they are crying about having to do it again. If those are the resources you want to use for credible information then I don't know what to say except that is not how OCN does things.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Just add a google sheet for each board thats been tested by members with what kit and CPU and their results with their name and that will give some idea of what to expect and as the list gets longer the trend will show itself.
> 
> AFA the initial reviews kit, we know the bioses were borked and the vast majority of the reviewers were to stupid to check for updates before running their test suite and now they are crying about having to do it again. If those are the resources you want to use for credible information then I don't know what to say except that is not how OCN does things.


You mean like this? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DqctoWXeutgIqkxScE53g6CXDVy6Xp8oyHDucYrVnC0/

You have @gupsterg to thank for that.

I'm not just in this thread alone, there is alot of information that he is collecting and has been for a while, users need to actually post that information for it to be recorded as well.

One memory kit that won't boot above 2133 could be hitting 3000Mhz on the next BIOS update, this is why i find it rather pointless, I'm sorry if that's not how "OCN does things".


----------



## Simmons572

I suppose that if somebody wants to compile the data for you, and send it your way, that could always be an option. As a co-maintainer of one of the case owner's clubs, I understand the pains of compiling and maintaining charts.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You mean like this? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DqctoWXeutgIqkxScE53g6CXDVy6Xp8oyHDucYrVnC0/
> 
> You have @gupsterg to thank for that.
> 
> I'm not just in this thread alone, there is alot of information that he is collecting and has been for a while, users need to actually post that information for it to be recorded as well.
> 
> One memory kit that won't boot above 2133 could be hitting 3000Mhz on the next BIOS update, this is why i find it rather pointless, I'm sorry if that's not how "OCN does things".


Yes something just like that spreadsheet, maybe you would like to invite him to have access to the main OP so he can integrate that info. Also he doesn't have many bios versions added, that is important. And IC SuperZan's Mem kit is not listed and he has a very nice mem setup going.

I also would recommend that he give tags to the user names so we know where the data came from. I.E. [OCN]Sgt Bilko.

Basically I would expect this is a thread you would want as a resource for people to goto to see specific setups that they can buy that members have found to be working and sound.

I see you took the super out of the title, cool.

BTW, I'm not trying to harp on you. Just pointing out that this thread is getting all the Mobo attention so it should be a good resource for making informed purchase decisions. And I'm sure no-one else started one because you had made this one. I think your doing a good job but like I said earlier in the threas it's gonna be a PITA.









Also to make like easier giving write only to a spreadsheet like the one @gupsterg created an allow people to fill in the info themselfs and then you can just cut and paste them into the OP sheets to make things easier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I suppose that if somebody wants to compile the data for you, and send it your way, that could always be an option. As a co-maintainer of one of the case owner's clubs, I understand the pains of compiling and maintaining charts.


Yes, It is a big undertaking and giving multiple account access can make life alot easier.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You mean like this? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DqctoWXeutgIqkxScE53g6CXDVy6Xp8oyHDucYrVnC0/
> 
> You have @gupsterg to thank for that.
> 
> I'm not just in this thread alone, there is alot of information that he is collecting and has been for a while, users need to actually post that information for it to be recorded as well.
> 
> One memory kit that won't boot above 2133 could be hitting 3000Mhz on the next BIOS update, this is why i find it rather pointless, I'm sorry if that's not how "OCN does things".
> 
> 
> 
> Yes something just like that spreadsheet, maybe you would like to invite him to have access to the main OP so he can integrate that info. Also he doesn't have many bios versions added, that is important. And IC SuperZan's Mem kit is not listed and he has a very nice mem setup going.
> 
> I also would recommend that he give tags to the user names so we know where the data came from. I.E. [OCN]Sgt Bilko.
> 
> Basically I would expect this is a thread you would want as a resource for people to go to to see specific setups that they can buy that members have found to be working and sound.
> 
> I see you took the super out of the title, cool.
> 
> BTW, I'm not trying to harp on you. Just pointing out that this thread is getting all the Mobo attention so it should be a good resource for making informed purchase decisions. And I'm sure no-one else started one because you had made this one. I think your doing a good job but like I said earlier in the threas it's gonna be a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to make like easier giving write only to a spreadsheet like the one @gupsterg created an allow people to fill in the info themselves and then you can just cut and paste them into the OP sheets to make things easier.
Click to expand...

The information in that is supplied by either Gup researching and writing it in himself or given to him by members directly, since Zan hasn't supplied those numbers they aren't in there.

The other Doc wasn't created by me, it was write only until some kiddies decided to mess it all up, since then it has been locked down to two users.

I'll agree this is a PITA but this thread isn't my main priority when I get up in the morning, I'll keep up to date on it where I can and will link reviews and specs where applicable.

The biggest problem is reliable data, without people posting and informing others the blank spaces are going to stay as such.


----------



## amlett

1700 UA 1707SUT here and no mobo to mount it yet :-(

I'm planning ITX, but until they get released (Impact I hope), I'll use a mATX. Thinking about the ASRock AB350M Pro4... but no stock anywhere in europe.

PS: my sig was already sold two months ago.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The information in that is supplied by either Gup researching and writing it in himself or given to him by members directly, since Zan hasn't supplied those numbers they aren't in there.
> 
> The other Doc wasn't created by me, it was write only until some kiddies decided to mess it all up, since then it has been locked down to two users.
> 
> I'll agree this is a PITA but this thread isn't my main priority when I get up in the morning, I'll keep up to date on it where I can and will link reviews and specs where applicable.
> 
> The biggest problem is reliable data, without people posting and informing others the blank spaces are going to stay as such.


Is there a Post in the OP to PM Gup ythis info?

@SuperZan did drop it with cpuz screenie as well in this thread with links to his hardware.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The information in that is supplied by either Gup researching and writing it in himself or given to him by members directly, since Zan hasn't supplied those numbers they aren't in there.
> 
> The other Doc wasn't created by me, it was write only until some kiddies decided to mess it all up, since then it has been locked down to two users.
> 
> I'll agree this is a PITA but this thread isn't my main priority when I get up in the morning, I'll keep up to date on it where I can and will link reviews and specs where applicable.
> 
> The biggest problem is reliable data, without people posting and informing others the blank spaces are going to stay as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Post in the OP to PM Gup ythis info?
> 
> @SuperZan did drop it with cpuz screenie as well in this thread with links to his hardware.
Click to expand...

No, I hadn't asked them as yet if they wanted people to PM them about it.

Zan will update their information later on I'm sure of it (as you probably noticed they are still in process of stress testing).


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Not really, those vrms should be good good for 125c I believe.


As others have stated that is not true. The solder holding it all together melts in the 110-125C range. The VRMs themselves are able to handle less loads as they get hotter.

For instance the VRMs on my 990FX Sabertooth fail to carry the loads of my overclock when they hit 82C. At 81C it is stable but 82C fails.

People who OC using cheap motherboards with no heat sinks are the ones with the stories about them catching on fire.


----------



## straha20

Ok...just snagged an MSI B350 Tomahawk from Newegg...still back in stock as of a few minutes ago. This is going to be a stand in until I can get my hands on a Carbon...which I have preordered, but we all know how that has gone...

Anyway...I know there has been some mention of the Tomahawk in this thread, but is the general consensus still that it is a surprisingly solid board for the price?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> As others have stated that is not true. The solder holding it all together melts in the 110-125C range. The VRMs themselves are able to handle less loads as they get hotter.
> 
> For instance the VRMs on my 990FX Sabertooth fail to carry the loads of my overclock when they hit 82C. At 81C it is stable but 82C fails.
> 
> People who OC using cheap motherboards with no heat sinks are the ones with the stories about them catching on fire.


They are rated for 40 amps correct? When do you see a decent amount of phases exceeding 30?

Link me to the solder info plz. Did your ST use the IR32501?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's here


Hello,

Quick question on your ASRock board. I drew in some arrows showing a few spots I am curious about. For one, does this board not also come with the 4-pin power connector, or is the processor only powered by the 8-pin?

Also, what is the funny looking thing under the IO shield? It looks like either a connector for something else, or maybe a heatsink? I can't seem to ID what I am looking at. Thanks for any info on this board again.

How is it running so far? Getting any new bios files yet for it? What RAM speeds have you managed so far? Thanks


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Quick question on your ASRock board. I drew in some arrows showing a few spots I am curious about. For one, does this board not also come with the 4-pin power connector, or is the processor only powered by the 8-pin?
> 
> Also, what is the funny looking thing under the IO shield? It looks like either a connector for something else, or maybe a heatsink? I can't seem to ID what I am looking at. Thanks for any info on this board again.
> 
> How is it running so far? Getting any new bios files yet for it? What RAM speeds have you managed so far? Thanks


Disclaimer: I don't own this board. With that said - yeah, All Asrock boards (so far) have only 1 8 pin CPU connector, the only two boards that have 8+4 are MSI Titanium and Asus CH6.

As for how is it running - I ventured to Asrock Forums and found posts from 1 or 2 guys - there's a new bios, yes; board has similar AM4 teething issues with ram, as others it seems. Finally, the worst I heard about this board so far is a) hard to update bios (not because it's not updating, just procedure wise) b) RGB (MOAAAAR RGB) not working properly c) can't measure temperatures on the board. Basically nothing too bad, it doesn't commit suicide with a USB stick during Bios update, so that's a plus.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> ... it doesn't commit suicide with a USB stick during Bios update, so that's a plus.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## gupsterg

@Hueristic,

I do not know how to set up a form for the DB I'm doing, will look into it.

TBH I'm engaging owners in appropriate thread and getting data. The only forum users I'm engaging are on OCN so see no point in tag but will add to notes on googlesheet.

Why is SuperZan info partial or others? I started to fill it in and then as I'm self employed I had to attend to my job. As soon as I had time I started to update sheet and someone on the googlesheet started chatting to me, I felt it rude not to engage someone wishing to chat about PC/Ryzen. Then another job came up that I had to attend. After that I was on my mobile when posting, now I'm on my PC and not working so will update sheet







.

I have been actively pestering members for info when they post Ryzen rig shares, sometimes there is delay on their end to give me data, which I can appreciate as they are probably busy with life or enjoying their new rig.

I do not know how things are done on OCN, but having done a few threads like Hawaii/Fiji bios mod as OP it can take a lotta time and effort that some may not know. Looking at your started threads I can't say I can learn how things are done on OCN, so please do help me out







.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Hueristic,
> 
> I do not know how to set up a form for the DB I'm doing, will look into it.
> 
> TBH I'm engaging owners in appropriate thread and getting data. The only forum users I'm engaging are on OCN so see no point in tag but will add to notes on googlesheet.
> 
> Why is SuperZan info partial or others? I started to fill it in and then as I'm self employed I had to attend to my job. As soon as I had time I started to update sheet and someone on the googlesheet started chatting to me, I felt it rude not to engage someone wishing to chat about PC/Ryzen. Then another job came up that I had to attend. After that I was on my mobile when posting, now I'm on my PC and not working so will update sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have been actively pestering members for info when they post Ryzen rig shares, sometimes there is delay on their end to give me data, which I can appreciate as they are probably busy with life or enjoying their new rig.
> 
> I do not know how things are done on OCN, but having done a few threads like Hawaii/Fiji bios mod as OP it can take a lotta time and effort that some may not know. Looking at your started threads I can't say I can learn how things are done on OCN, so please do help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hah, no pressure. I do not do these threads just because of the time to do them right. I do however try to give relevant data to those that do. The only reason I mentioned the two of you might want to combine your efforts is for dupicities sake and the fact that SGT stated that he didn't want to do the same work you were already doing. AFA Zans info I just pointed out that he had dropped it in this thread, like others and it is just going to get lost in the pages. AFA as the TAG I requested that because some may wish to weigh results by where that info came from and not just a bunch of monikers that most don't know. For instance if I see [Nexus] before a name I will not waste the time to look at it. Unfortunately my time is precious as well so I try to help streamline things so that everyones time is put to good use, yours mine SGT's and anyone looking for this info. There was no insult meant and I hope you didn't take it that way, sometimes my abrupt manner comes across that way.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> There was no insult meant and I hope you didn't take it that way, sometimes my abrupt manner comes across that way.


I appreciate you stating this for sure







.

Due to lack of time I won't be chasing members on other forums, which I am visiting for Ryzen shares, etc. I have added to sheet now that it's only OCN owners







.

Hopefully soon the DB will improve.

Once I have my mobo and have gained some experience on R7/AM4, I may do a thread, which maybe like Haswell OC thread with statistics







. Just getting some Ryzen essential OC info together for a google doc as well







. Which will have info like this:-
Quote:


> AMD Ryzen processors do not use pre-programmed VID tables.
> 1. Therefore, there is no fixed Vcore when the CPU runs in its out-of-box condition.
> 2. Default Vcore will vary depending on workload and will range from 1.2-1.3625V.
> 3. Overclocking an AMD Ryzen processor will snap the voltage to 1.3625V, but this value can be changed.


Above is official info, then there will be pearls of wisdom I'm referencing from The Stilt's thread, Elmor's OC guide, Chew's thread on XSO.

These I'm happy to research and share as I need them







, so no point in constructing doc just for myself is there?







.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone read the tweaktown Ryzen+960 EVO review yet? I somehow expected NVMe to be far worse on Ryzen being all new and AMD's first. However, it wasn't all that bad at all really. Looks like it was tested on the AX370 Gaming 5 mobo too.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8073/amd-ryzen-ssd-storage-performance-preview/index.html


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ... The Stilt's thread, , Chew's thread on XSO....


LOL, these 2 don't need monikers. LOL










And AFA
Quote:


> Elmor's OC guide


I found that informative and very well done. Thats the guy that delidded his correct?


----------



## Majorhi

My Newegg order arrived today, 1700x, Asrock Taichi, 16gb ddr4 3000, nvme 500gb m2 . So I tear into my current rig, and get it already for new pieces.....Deepcool Genome 2 doesn't have AM4 brackets. Also CPU didn't come with stock cooler. So right now in a holding pattern after getting pc put back together. I emailed Deepcool and messaged them and still no word.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> My Newegg order arrived today, 1700x, Asrock Taichi, 16gb ddr4 3000, nvme 500gb m2 . So I tear into my current rig, and get it already for new pieces.....Deepcool Genome 2 doesn't have AM4 brackets. Also CPU didn't come with stock cooler. So right now in a holding pattern after getting pc put back together. I emailed Deepcool and messaged them and still no word.


Time to get fabricating one! Talk about jonesing, thats worse than running out of crack at midnight!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I found that informative and very well done. Thats the guy that delidded his correct?


Nope that's der8auer







.

Elmor has his own section on HWBot forum







. OP of the CH6 OC thread has his job info







. Truly a great guy from help he gave me in the past, would not even take a gesture of goodwill to himself from me







.

The Stilt, well I take my hat off to him with all his patience and time he has given in questions I've had for him. In the past, present and perhaps future







.

And der8auer is also a very approachable guy from my experience online with questions.

All have such sound knowledge and experience, a real asset to our communities online







.


----------



## Apokalyx420

Which of these boards aren't having issues with xmp profiles???


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope that's der8auer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Elmor has his own section on HWBot forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OP of the CH6 OC thread has his job info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Truly a great guy from help he gave me in the past, would not even take a gesture of goodwill to himself from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Stilt, well I take my hat off to him with all his patience and time he has given in questions I've had for him. In the past, present and perhaps future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And der8auer is also a very approachable guy from my experience online with questions.
> 
> All have such sound knowledge and experience, a real asset to our communities online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


About to check this out, didn't see it posted anywhere what the results were.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz_-Q5QzRqg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lance01

Anyone know where to buy asrock x370 fatal1y or taichi. Only one available I have seen is is the killer and I'm not sure that is going to be ok with overclocking. Got everything on the way except been having a difficult time locating the motherboards.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Anyone know where to buy asrock x370 fatal1y or taichi. Only one available I have seen is is the killer and I'm not sure that is going to be ok with overclocking. *Got everything on the way except been having a difficult time locating the motherboards.*


Join the club.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Join the club.


Pretty much. I preordered on the 23rd, within the first hour that the C6H appeared for sale in Finland. Waiting still.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Time to get fabricating one! Talk about jonesing, thats worse than running out of crack at midnight!


Yeah no fabricating here. Just hoping Deepcool comes through with mounts for their all in one water cooled case. And fast! Hate looking at new parts in boxes and not able to do anything with them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I have a similar problem. I spent a lot of money on fully powder coating my entire TJ07 and every piece of metal I could find including my Apogee GTZ brackets. And now Swiftech tells me they have no plans to make AM4 compatible with their older Apogee series. And I cleaned up and interior polished that block to perfection. So, either I spend money on a new EK block which will probably net me oh nothing at all in the way of better temps, or get the C6H so I can use the older AM3 mounts.

Decisions decisions....


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have a similar problem. I spent a lot of money on fully powder coating my entire TJ07 and every piece of metal I could find including my Apogee GTZ brackets. And now Swiftech tells me they have no plans to make AM4 compatible with their older Apogee series. And I cleaned up and interior polished that block to perfection. So, either I spend money on a new EK block which will probably net me oh nothing at all in the way of better temps, or get the C6H so I can use the older AM3 mounts.
> 
> Decisions decisions....


zip ties


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> zip ties


Zip Ties? Only if their RGB zip ties.... and not a moment sooner...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have a similar problem. I spent a lot of money on fully powder coating my entire TJ07 and every piece of metal I could find including my Apogee GTZ brackets. And now Swiftech tells me they have no plans to make AM4 compatible with their older Apogee series. And I cleaned up and interior polished that block to perfection. So, either I spend money on a new EK block which will probably net me oh nothing at all in the way of better temps, or get the C6H so I can use the older AM3 mounts.
> 
> Decisions decisions....


have you checked if there might be enough space on the bracket for AM4 holes? Its a pretty small difference, so you might be able to modify it/get it modified.

Edit: Never mind, forgot what the backplate on the GTZ looked like.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> have you checked if there might be enough space on the bracket for AM4 holes? Its a pretty small difference, so you might be able to modify it/get it modified.


VERY good idea actually. I will probably need the new AM4 board first to check for that. And I'm not jumping on AM4 until May or June perhaps. If I don't talk myself into a new EK block, its because I broke down and got the Crosshair, lol. The only other board that so far turns me on is the $300 ASRock Pro Gaming, plus the new EK block, so that's probably well over an extra 100 spot just to keep my loop and probably the exact same performance in the end. The Crosshair is looking better and better every day... lol


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Yeah no fabricating here. Just hoping Deepcool comes through with mounts for their all in one water cooled case. And fast! Hate looking at new parts in boxes and not able to do anything with them.


I have the Wraith LED air cooler from my 1700 that I'm not using.

PM me if you want it, I can sell it cheap like $20.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have a similar problem. I spent a lot of money on fully powder coating my entire TJ07 and every piece of metal I could find including my Apogee GTZ brackets. And now Swiftech tells me they have no plans to make AM4 compatible with their older Apogee series. And I cleaned up and interior polished that block to perfection. So, either I spend money on a new EK block which will probably net me oh nothing at all in the way of better temps, or get the C6H so I can use the older AM3 mounts.
> 
> Decisions decisions....


There are so many mounts for Am4 that are literally bolt onto existing intel solutions and just put a bar across.

EK Sells one like this and believe Swift-techs is like this as well. I believe... should work fairrrlly universally at least with a hammer ingenuity should work universally.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> There are so many mounts for Am4 that are literally bolt onto existing intel solutions and just put a bar across.
> 
> EK Sells one like this and believe Swift-techs is like this as well. I believe... should work fairrrlly universally at least with a hammer ingenuity should work universally.


Yup, I honestly could've machined what Swiftech sent me over at my pop's shop, but it was cheap and shiny new so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> LOL, these 2 don't need monikers. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AFA
> I found that informative and very well done. Thats the guy that delidded his correct?






No point in deliding. Also in his other video he say that deliding ryzen is very difficult, due to solder.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Heads up for anyone considering an ASRock AB350 Pro4, there are currently no overclocking options in the BIOS.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodshot45*
> 
> Then it is probably best to wait for the new Flare X 3200 or 3466 kits which are designed for Ryzen. This is the only reason why my CH6 and Ryzen 1800X still remain unopened.
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-flare-x-series-and-fortis-series-ddr4-memory-for-amd-ryzen


Has nothing to do with the motherboard unless you are not using the most up to date bios. The beta bios for CH VI that is the best bios is 5803. For four 8GB single rank dimms you will be able to get 2666. for two 8GB single rank dimms you can get 2900mhz with the 5803 bios. Anything above that is a crapshoot. The IMC of Ryzen has problems dealing with double rank dimms and 16GB dimm modules are ALL double rank.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Has nothing to do with the motherboard unless you are not using the most up to date bios. The beta bios for CH VI that is the best bios is 5803. For four 8GB single rank dimms you will be able to get 2666. for two 8GB single rank dimms you can get 2900mhz with the 5803 bios. Anything above that is a crapshoot. The IMC of Ryzen has problems dealing with double rank dimms and 16GB dimm modules are ALL double rank.


So much misinformation there it's not even funny haha.

Its a crap shoot anyways no matter what bios. It really really is dependent of the ram more so then the bios. Again still in infancy. Some people even with the beta bios on the ch6 can't get the ram to work at all.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> No point in deliding. Also in his other video he say that deliding ryzen is very difficult, due to solder.


I'd like to know if he could lower the voltage of his Stable OC after delidding.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I'd like to know if he could lower the voltage of his Stable OC after delidding.


Very doubtful, the oc isn't a heat issue but a voltage issue. 1.25 gets you 3.8 EASY. After that, getting to 3.9 or 4.0 requires like another 100mv if not more. They are def pushed pretty high from the factory.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> There are so many mounts for Am4 that are literally bolt onto existing intel solutions and just put a bar across.
> 
> EK Sells one like this and believe Swift-techs is like this as well. I believe... should work fairrrlly universally at least with a hammer ingenuity should work universally.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yup, I honestly could've machined what Swiftech sent me over at my pop's shop, but it was cheap and shiny new so I'm not too worried about it.


Are you guys thinking or trying to say that it shouldn't be too hard for me to re-use this block and block bracket? I know I can re-use the block, but I was thinking the block hold down bracket would no longer be used and that I would need something from Swiftech.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> There are so many mounts for Am4 that are literally bolt onto existing intel solutions and just put a bar across.
> 
> EK Sells one like this and believe Swift-techs is like this as well. I believe... should work fairrrlly universally at least with a hammer ingenuity should work universally.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yup, I honestly could've machined what Swiftech sent me over at my pop's shop, but it was cheap and shiny new so I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you guys thinking or trying to say that it shouldn't be too hard for me to re-use this block and block bracket? I know I can re-use the block, but I was thinking the block hold down bracket would no longer be used and that I would need something from Swiftech.
Click to expand...

I can't guarentee it, but this is what EK is offering sorry the one from Swiftech is different actually. I thought it was crossmounted bars.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-amd-upgrade-kit-5140

This is currently sold out everywhere maybe a company offers something like it, but far as I can tell its using a intel sized bracket for a regular Haswell/Skylake socket, and then just bolting it underneath where those normally screw through.

I'm not 100% sure how the swiftech one mounts up it MIGHT work Just not 100% confident, again this is all their sized fittings screws etc, might need to get screws from hardware store or custom ordered etc to make these things work. I don't know if it includes backplate imagine it does

http://www.swiftech.com/AM4MountingKit.aspx

Here's how Swiftech one mounts up, it hooks into the bracket from the top as I can tell, the intel bracket and bolts in, then reaches out to the Am4 holes.

http://www.swiftech.org/images/products/detail/APOGEE-DRIVE-II-AMDX600.jpg


----------



## dirtyvu

why is it so hard to buy a Gigabyte GA-AX370 motherboard???? I had finally decided to buy the Gaming 7 board and I can't find it anywhere. Have a hard time finding the Gaming 5 as well. ugh...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> why is it so hard to buy a Gigabyte GA-AX370 motherboard???? I had finally decided to buy the Gaming 7 board and I can't find it anywhere. Have a hard time finding the Gaming 5 as well. ugh...


Well the rumors are because AMD pushed Ryzen out the door a month or two too soon and thus Motherboard manufacturers are holding back stock so they can pre-flash them with working UEFI. The other idea is that Ryzen's hype causing leaks really worked and millions of people started ordering the moment they went on sale.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well the rumors are because AMD pushed Ryzen out the door a month or two too soon and thus Motherboard manufacturers are holding back stock so they can pre-flash them with working UEFI. The other idea is that Ryzen's hype causing leaks really worked and millions of people started ordering the moment they went on sale.


Or has to do with that 3.1 usb chip they were talking about for the past 6months that was in short supply hence why no mobos to be found?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> why is it so hard to buy a Gigabyte GA-AX370 motherboard???? I had finally decided to buy the Gaming 7 board and I can't find it anywhere. Have a hard time finding the Gaming 5 as well. ugh...


The Gaming 7 motherboard is released in very select area's I don't know exactly WHY, I have one preordered should release and ship in a day or two.

Far as I'm aware, it was only released for Overclockers.co.uk, Newegg.ca, and some Aus PC site.

NCIX Canada had a Gaming k5 avaliable for pre-order for only 140$! CAD


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Or has to do with that 3.1 usb chip they were talking about for the past 6months that was in short supply hence why no mobos to be found?


I don't know, possibly. If you know something I don't please provide a link. But I thought the USB 3.1 was integrated on die into the chipset. I have a USB 3.1 ASmedia controller, which works fantastic by the way, so they can have my chip if they need it, lol they could have a recall haha... But I'm willing to bet its not that, and that some manufacturers are holding shipments in order to flash safer bios files, along with a higher than expected demand. Its hard to imagine USB 3.1 holding everything up. But maybe ASMedia can't handle the demand? You know what, I would expect that the chipsets were finished, in the millions a long damn time ago so something else is at play here.

Again, AMD is a small company when compared to the behemoth Intel, so when adopting AMD a little more patience is necessary imo. Let's just hope with 7nm everything is on the SoC and we need no more stinking chipsets.


----------



## Xeno1

Do any Ryzen boards support DDR3? I was thinking maybe some boards will come out during the Ryzen 5 and 3 releases that will support DDR3


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Can we stop it with the ddr3 it's dead just bury it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Do any Ryzen boards support DDR3? I was thinking maybe some boards will come out during the Ryzen 5 and 3 releases that will support DDR3


Really dude?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Sorry if someone has posted it, but this thread is so looooong and I can't read it all...
> 
> I want to ask which mobo do you think is best of the following: ASUS Prime B350-Plus or MSI B350 Tomahawk?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> They're very similar. Go with the Asus if you want extra USB ports. It also has a better M.2 slot location. The MSI might have better onboard audio if you will be using that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> I'm more interesting in knowing which of the two has best RAM support and OC potential for a R7 1700, and if it has a more UEFI Menu friendly, thanks!!!


Bump...


----------



## Xeno1

no just wanted to waste your time.


----------



## Xeno1

we? are you ready to bury it?

I could nt get confirmation. I did google for a bit and decided to come the understanding and never terse OCnet. You guys didnt disapoint


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> we? are you ready to bury it?
> I could nt get confirmation. I did google for a bit and decided to come the understanding and never terse OCnet. You guys didnt disapoint


No, Ryzen does not have a DDR3 memory controller and as such will not support DDR3 memory in any capacity.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Sorry if someone has posted it, but this thread is so looooong and I can't read it all...
> 
> I want to ask which mobo do you think is best of the following: ASUS Prime B350-Plus or MSI B350 Tomahawk?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> They're very similar. Go with the Asus if you want extra USB ports. It also has a better M.2 slot location. The MSI might have better onboard audio if you will be using that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> I'm more interesting in knowing which of the two has best RAM support and OC potential for a R7 1700, and if it has a more UEFI Menu friendly, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump...
Click to expand...

Very hard to say at this point, the Titanium just got a BIOS update which allowed a friend of mine to go from 2666 to 3000Mhz straight away.

at the present moment the best board for memory seems to be the Gigabyte Gaming 5 (It's also had the most BIOS updates but 3200 Max) but the Crosshair Hero also does well with memory and in a couple of months time I fully expect most of the higher tier X370 boards to all support 3200Mhz pretty easy.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very hard to say at this point, the Titanium just got a BIOS update which allowed a friend of mine to go from 2666 to 3000Mhz straight away.
> 
> at the present moment the best board for memory seems to be the Gigabyte Gaming 5 (It's also had the most BIOS updates but 3200 Max) but the Crosshair Hero also does well with memory and in a couple of months time I fully expect most of the higher tier X370 boards to all support 3200Mhz pretty easy.


Thanks for answering but it's for a cheap system, the mobo's you say are high end and much more expensive than budget of the person who wants to buy the computer, it must be between those 2 mobo's what I said (or others at the sime prize, but I think those 2 are well prize/quality).

Greetings.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very hard to say at this point, the Titanium just got a BIOS update which allowed a friend of mine to go from 2666 to 3000Mhz straight away.
> 
> at the present moment the best board for memory seems to be the Gigabyte Gaming 5 (It's also had the most BIOS updates but 3200 Max) but the Crosshair Hero also does well with memory and in a couple of months time I fully expect most of the higher tier X370 boards to all support 3200Mhz pretty easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering but it's for a cheap system, the mobo's you say are high end and much more expensive than budget of the person who wants toy buy the computer, it must be between those 2 mobo's what I said ...
> 
> Greetings.
Click to expand...

I admit I didn't read all of your post, I have a friend with the Tomahawk and he really likes it, he's currently using it as a go between until the next batch of boards come out.

Between the two I'd be leaning more towards the Tomahawk but that's only because MSI have been pretty solid lately and it's a prettier board, but that doesn't mean the Prime Plus isn't a bad board at all, honestly it's still rather early to tell.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I admit I didn't read all of your post, I have a friend with the Tomahawk and he really likes it, he's currently using it as a go between until the next batch of boards come out.
> 
> Between the two I'd be leaning more towards the Tomahawk but that's only because MSI have been pretty solid lately and it's a prettier board, but that doesn't mean the Prime Plus isn't a bad board at all, honestly it's still rather early to tell.


I read in some places that Tomahawk supports some 3200MHz RAM without issues, I guess it will depend on the brand and model, and it's not for an entusiast overclocker, if he can hit 3.6-3.8GHz on all cores he will be more than satisfied...









Thanks!!!


----------



## GamerDork

Does the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 not do SLi?

All this time I've been thinking if the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 can get a 1700 to 4.1hz I would get that board, but I'd like SLi function and I don't see that listed in the specs?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I admit I didn't read all of your post, I have a friend with the Tomahawk and he really likes it, he's currently using it as a go between until the next batch of boards come out.
> 
> Between the two I'd be leaning more towards the Tomahawk but that's only because MSI have been pretty solid lately and it's a prettier board, but that doesn't mean the Prime Plus isn't a bad board at all, honestly it's still rather early to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I read in some places that Tomahawk supports some 3200MHz RAM without issues, I guess it will depend on the brand and model, and it's not for an enthusiast overclocker, if he can hit 3.6-3.8GHz on all cores he will be more than satisfied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
Click to expand...

My friend has his 1700x sitting at 3.7 daily with a H80i, memory is a bit limited atm but again I fully expect that to get better in time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Does the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 not do SLi?
> 
> All this time I've been thinking if the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 can get a 1700 to 4.1hz I would get that board, but I'd like SLi function and I don't see that listed in the specs?


From the Spec page in the google doc: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/#Specification
Quote:


> - 2 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 Slots (PCIE2: x16 mode; PCIE4: x8 mode)*
> - 4 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 Slots
> - Supports AMD Quad CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™**
> - Supports NVIDIA® Quad SLI™ and SLI™**


Yes it supports SLI and Crossfire, the Quad just means it supports 2 x Dual GPU cards for 4 way (Titan Z and 295x2 for example)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Does the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 not do SLi?
> 
> All this time I've been thinking if the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 can get a 1700 to 4.1hz I would get that board, but I'd like SLi function and I don't see that listed in the specs?


All the X370 boards should have it. I think JayzTwoCents on YouTube has two Titan X's on his Ryzen board.

Talking about YouTube. AdoredTV for President please.... Quite possibly the single most intelligent reviewer I have ever seen on YouTube. Just love the fact that he constantly uses easily found links to data to backup everything he says. Brilliant. I can't wait to see his Ryzen reviews.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko

When you have time this table maybe good to place in OP







.



Or the graphical version







.



Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc







, soon to be in sig







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> When you have time this table maybe good to place in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Or the graphical version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , soon to be in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cheers mate, will update the OP now


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Wait for other higher end options from Gigabyte and ASUS, aside from those manf. I doubt we'll see many other boards with integrated watercooling for vrms.


My only reason to consider a high-end board will be good VRMs + integrated watercooling. I don't need anything else. If I understood the diagrams correctly, I could do with a mobo withouot chipset, only with the controllers integrated on the CPU. So If they are going to be much pricier thancurrent boards I will wait for a B350 board with good VRM and probably resort to ghetto-customized VRM cooler.

PS: I confess I love Gigabyte added RGBW headers. Not enough love for RGBW.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> When you have time this table maybe good to place in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Or the graphical version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , soon to be in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, will update the OP now
Click to expand...

Haven't gotten my board yet, but what I've seen so far has me feeling very good about memory benches. (provided I'm not completely off base with one of my assumptions). I'll be a hero or a goat very soon lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> When you have time this table maybe good to place in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the graphical version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be part of Ryzen Essential info doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , soon to be in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, will update the OP now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gotten my board yet, but what I've seen so far has me feeling very good about memory benches. (provided I'm not completely off base with one of my assumptions). I'll be a hero or a goat very soon lol.
Click to expand...

I'll be grabbing another mem kit in the next few weeks so hopefully you are on the right track and it saves me some work


----------



## gupsterg

@Sgt Bilko

This maybe helpful in OP regarding mobos with BCLK adjustment for purchasers to know, link.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Do any Ryzen boards support DDR3? I was thinking maybe some boards will come out during the Ryzen 5 and 3 releases that will support DDR3


The only way Ryzen could possibly use anything other than DDR4 is with an mobo onboard Mem controller and a Conversion circuit, I don't think there would be enough room for that circuit on slot convertors with current chips available. To give you an Idea of what is involved check out this link on the difference between the interfaces.

http://www.keysight.com/upload/cmc_upload/All/5Micron.pdf?&cc=US&lc=eng

And here is some reading on chips that may be needed to build that circuit, I've just done about an hour research into this so this is just a quick look at what your getting into to add backward compatibility to the Ryzen line. But there are companies that specialize in backwards comparability so there is hope that boards may show up in the future but I would consider it low. It would be much easier if the Mem controller wasn't on die but that would be a reversal of CPU design directions for generations now.

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/475f/4dd52e34e89a439f5eca925c7c24cd7392f9.pdf

Possible components

http://www.richtek.com/en/Products/Switching%20Regulators/Buck-Boost%20Converter

https://www.synopsys.com/dw/ipdir.php?ds=dwc_ddr_universal_umctl2

https://www.synopsys.com/dw/ipdir.php?ds=dwc_ddr_universal_upctl2

And gotta run, my mosfets came in for an old 7950.


----------



## DampMonkey

Finally got some more info from Amazon, they are now telling me the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 will ship on the 13th arrive next Wednesday the 15th. FWIW i ordered early on Feb 22nd.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Finally got some more info from Amazon, they are now telling me the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 will ship on the 13th arrive next Wednesday the 15th. FWIW i ordered early on Feb 22nd.


I ordered mine from a french online retailer. As soon as i saw it on their site i ordered it (even got 7% off), it shipped as soon as it was in stock a couple days later, been running it for 3-4 days now.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> This maybe helpful in OP regarding mobos with BCLK adjustment for purchasers to know, link.


Summit Ridge (Ryzen) does not allow reference clock change without an external glock generator on the motherboard. Very few PCI Express devices have issues with high reference clock and we haven't seen any data corruption. You do however need to step down to Gen 2 for really high frequencies which means you'll lose some bandwidth, but if you're using SATA devices or an M.2 drive which is not saturated by the PCIE BW you won't be affected. See the Auto rules and resulting bandwidth below.



For example an M.2 drive running at Gen 2 x4 with 140 RECLK will give you 2800MB/s of bandwidth.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> Pre-ordered it the 26th... not shipped yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters as I ordered the 1800x from Frys at 1:00am CST on the 23rd... and the status on that has never been anything but "Back-ordered"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that either of those orders matters... as the only real video card on the market at the moment is some flavor of a 1080... not expecting anything RX Vega until mid April. So... meh?


I preordered an 1800x from newegg and got it on the third. My Trident RGB the week before. I got a new psu for the ryzen build that has duel eps on the 6th. I have everything but the mobo and it hasnt shipped. Amazons release date was the 2nd.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
theres a quad channel ddr4 kit going cheaper than normal, will this work on an amd dual channel mobo please?


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> This is their marketing stuff, but I'd be lying if I said I knew what any of it meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


It means that the chokes have 60A per phase x 16 phases = 960A maximum

Actually the limit is probably 40A from the TI Mosfets = 640A

What does that mean for you? Asrock has a way overkill Mosfet.







That's good for temperature and lifespan of the Mosfets.

As far as the PWM, that means t hat they have a digital PWM controller that controls current to the Mosfets and the CPU.

See this:
http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide

It is looking though that the Asrock X370 has by far the most powerful VRM on their higher end boards. It's so powerful, you could probably run 5 Ryzen CPUs without any problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone read the tweaktown Ryzen+960 EVO review yet? I somehow expected NVMe to be far worse on Ryzen being all new and AMD's first. However, it wasn't all that bad at all really. Looks like it was tested on the AX370 Gaming 5 mobo too.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8073/amd-ryzen-ssd-storage-performance-preview/index.html


I actually thought it should be as good, if not better than Intel provided that the Ryzen controller was good.

This is the X370 Block Diagram:


Here is a Z270 Block Diagram


On X370 the CPU controls the M.2 board. On Z270, it has to go from the M.2 socket through the PCH to the CPU. The problem is that when it goes through, it shares the DMI 3.0 (the Z270 PCH to CPU link) with everything else connected to the PCH.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Summit Ridge (Ryzen) does not allow reference clock change without an external glock generator on the motherboard. Very few PCI Express devices have issues with high reference clock and we haven't seen any data corruption. You do however need to step down to Gen 2 for really high frequencies which means you'll lose some bandwidth, but if you're using SATA devices or an M.2 drive which is not saturated by the PCIE BW you won't be affected. See the Auto rules and resulting bandwidth below.
> 
> 
> 
> For example an M.2 drive running at Gen 2 x4 with 140 RECLK will give you 2800MB/s of bandwidth.


Cheers, yep posted that image/text over there earlier







, from here onwards, should have updated post here as well







.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> It means that the chokes have 60A per phase x 16 phases = 960A maximum
> 
> Actually the limit is probably 40A from the TI Mosfets = 640A
> 
> What does that mean for you? Asrock has a way overkill Mosfet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good for temperature and lifespan of the Mosfets.
> 
> As far as the PWM, that means t hat they have a digital PWM controller that controls current to the Mosfets and the CPU.
> 
> See this:
> http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide
> 
> It is looking though that the Asrock X370 has by far the most powerful VRM on their higher end boards. It's so powerful, you could probably run 5 Ryzen CPUs without any problems.
> I actually thought it should be as good, if not better than Intel provided that the Ryzen controller was good.
> 
> This is the X370 Block Diagram:
> 
> 
> Here is a Z270 Block Diagram
> 
> 
> On X370 the CPU controls the M.2 board. On Z270, it has to go from the M.2 socket through the PCH to the CPU. The problem is that when it goes through, it shares the DMI 3.0 (the Z270 PCH to CPU link) with everything else connected to the PCH.


Wonderful. I was already completely set on the Taichi before launch so I guess I've made the right choice.








Especially considering all the people apparently having problems with the CH6


----------



## variant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Wonderful. I was already completely set on the Taichi before launch so I guess I've made the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially considering all the people apparently having problems with the CH6


Unfortunately the Taichi seems to be nowhere to be found.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Unfortunately the Taichi seems to be nowhere to be found.


For once, it's great to be an Australian.



Not that it really affects me, gonna be a while before I can afford the upgrade


----------



## Lance01

I went ahead and picked up a Asus Prime X370 Pro which is only a mid level board but I may have to pick up a nicer board later on when they have been out a while, are available and have been tested. I have a few questions for any of you running this board.

1. Is the sound any good on this board or should I buy a sound card?
2. Is the board running hot even with stock configuration? I will be running a Noctua NH-D15 (Air) which may pull away the air cooling the motherboard.
3. I have 2 different sets of ram on the way and one of them I will return. The ram modules are below. They both state they are compatible in the spec sheet but it also says 2133mhz for Ryzen CPU. Is there a decent overclock bios for overclocking CPU and Ram and which should I keep?

a. CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4 21300) memory kit for DDR4 Systems Model CMK32GX4M4A2666C16R
b. G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## note235

So is the census to keep the Gigabyte Gaming 5?
Right now that's supposed to be arriving today. I wanted the Taichi but that's backordered.


----------



## straha20

Has anyone heard anything about the MSI Carbons? Newegg is now showing them as out of stock with an ETA of 3/9. They originally had it listed as being released tomorrow 3/8...I have one preordered through Amazon, and they have no information to give about them at all.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> The only way Ryzen could possibly use anything other than DDR4 is with an mobo onboard Mem controller and a Conversion circuit, I don't think there would be enough room for that circuit on slot convertors with current chips available. To give you an Idea of what is involved check out this link on the difference between the interfaces.
> 
> http://www.keysight.com/upload/cmc_upload/All/5Micron.pdf?&cc=US&lc=eng
> 
> And here is some reading on chips that may be needed to build that circuit, I've just done about an hour research into this so this is just a quick look at what your getting into to add backward compatibility to the Ryzen line. But there are companies that specialize in backwards comparability so there is hope that boards may show up in the future but I would consider it low. It would be much easier if the Mem controller wasn't on die but that would be a reversal of CPU design directions for generations now.
> 
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/475f/4dd52e34e89a439f5eca925c7c24cd7392f9.pdf
> 
> Possible components
> 
> http://www.richtek.com/en/Products/Switching%20Regulators/Buck-Boost%20Converter
> 
> https://www.synopsys.com/dw/ipdir.php?ds=dwc_ddr_universal_umctl2
> 
> https://www.synopsys.com/dw/ipdir.php?ds=dwc_ddr_universal_upctl2
> 
> And gotta run, my mosfets came in for an old 7950.


ty


----------



## twistedspace

I emailed amazon support and the release date for the crosshair on amazon was supposed to be march 9.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about the MSI Carbons? Newegg is now showing them as out of stock with an ETA of 3/9. They originally had it listed as being released tomorrow 3/8...I have one preordered through Amazon, and they have no information to give about them at all.


Same here. Amazon is of little help. If I had to guess, I would bet they just got the release date wrong. What I do not like is having a "mystery ETA"


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> I went ahead and picked up a Asus Prime X370 Pro which is only a mid level board but I may have to pick up a nicer board later on when they have been out a while, are available and have been tested. I have a few questions for any of you running this board.
> 
> 1. Is the sound any good on this board or should I buy a sound card?
> 2. Is the board running hot even with stock configuration? I will be running a Noctua NH-D15 (Air) which may pull away the air cooling the motherboard.
> 3. I have 2 different sets of ram on the way and one of them I will return. The ram modules are below. They both state they are compatible in the spec sheet but it also says 2133mhz for Ryzen CPU. Is there a decent overclock bios for overclocking CPU and Ram and which should I keep?
> 
> a. CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2666 (PC4 21300) memory kit for DDR4 Systems Model CMK32GX4M4A2666C16R
> b. G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


This seems to be the board I'll be getting too, barring any other evidence. From what I've gathered:

1) Asus sound is usually pretty good, seems like the Realtek 1220A audio codec is nice from what I've read. That said, I always recommend a USB DAC if you own decent headphones or powered speakers. To me, the sound difference is easily heard.

2) These boards don't run hot. All indications are that the VRMs on these boards (X370 at least) are well cooled and don't run very warm regardless. The NH-D15(S) will not pull air away from the motherboard, it's a front-to-back dual tower cooler so as long as you have sufficient intake for you case, you'll be fine.

3) So far it looks like your best bet the G.Skill kit... they've been overclocking really well. Running all 4 DIMMS does seem to limit your OC potential for right now, though that may be alleviated some with BIOS updates and Windows microcode updates.


----------



## bigjdubb

I wonder if there will be more manufacturers following G.Skills lead and making Ryzen specific memory kits.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Finally got some more info from Amazon, they are now telling me the Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 will ship on the 13th arrive next Wednesday the 15th. FWIW i ordered early on Feb 22nd.


I get a similar story here in Finland, ordered on the 23rd, date given is the 13th. It is as if after the first batch of boards went in the wild , vendors held on. BIOS work perhaps?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> ty


NP.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> no just wanted to waste your time.


Yes you did. With years of publicity about ZEN and AM4 how could anyone, anyone think there would be DDR3 compatibility? Failing that there is this thing called Google.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Any news on new motherboards yet?


----------



## epic1337

*checks local shops today*
*sees R7 1700, R7 1700X, R7 1800X, and _only_ A320 AM4 boards*
*...*

who the heck would buy an octa-core with an A320 board?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> *checks local shops today*
> *sees R7 1700, R7 1700X, R7 1800X, and _only_ A320 AM4 boards*
> *...*
> 
> who the heck would buy an octa-core with an A320 board?


Peasants man, peasants.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Peasants man, peasants.


can they even afford an octa-core?

the local price for these things here is $380 for the R7-1700 and $600 for the R7-1800X.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> can they even afford an octa-core?
> 
> the local price for these things here is $380 for the R7-1700 and $600 for the R7-1800X.


No they can't, that's why they buy the octa core, then save up for another Month and then buy the mobo.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> No they can't, that's why they buy the octa core, then save up for another Month and then buy the mobo.


i think thats even worse, how would you know whether the CPU you bought isn't defective without a motherboard to test it on?
after a month the store replacement warranty runs out, you can only ship it to AMD for replacement which would set you back way more.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Most people are already set back with the lack of motherboards and or coolers anyway...

Personally I was going to buy CPU, RAM etc and wait on the motherboard but probably gonna end up waiting till there's actually motherboards before I do seeing how many bios and RAM problems there are now







. I doubt the CPU would be dodgy though, has anyone had a bad one yet?







.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I doubt the CPU would be dodgy though, has anyone had a bad one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep. Had a bad 1800X. After fixing my cooler mount issues (EK-Supremacy EVO water block rubber backplate gasket sometimes causes boot issues) it kept getting an "8" POST code even with no RAM installed. Swapped it out for a 1700 since they all OC about the same and it's working fine.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i think thats even worse, how would you know whether the CPU you bought isn't defective without a motherboard to test it on?


Answer: You wouldn't

Second Answer: Chances of that is very rare, so if you have to that is where you take the risk first. Motherboard and RAM are far more likely to be bad out of the box then the CPU. Though, of course its best to save and purchase all items at the same time.

Three winters ago, my little brother got his AMD APU for Christmas from Mom. 6 Months later he finally purchased the ram and motherboard, and then a month later the SSD. Everything worked perfectly. Risk was taken, but he had no choice.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Answer: You wouldn't
> 
> Second Answer: Chances of that is very rare, so if you have to that is where you take the risk first. Motherboard and RAM are far more likely to be bad out of the box then the CPU. Though, of course its best to save and purchase all items at the same time.
> 
> Three winters ago, my little brother got his AMD APU for Christmas from Mom. 6 Months later he finally purchased the ram and motherboard, and then a month later the SSD. Everything worked perfectly. Risk was taken, but he had no choice.


indeed, buying the CPU in advance increases the risk, no matter how small the chances are its still a risk.
plus, whats the point of buying the CPU first and letting it sit on a shelf for a month instead of buying the whole package a month later?

theres even the possibility of the CPU being a bit cheaper a month later due to either a sale or a bundle promo.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> This maybe helpful in OP regarding mobos with BCLK adjustment for purchasers to know, link.
> 
> 
> 
> Summit Ridge (Ryzen) does not allow reference clock change without an external glock generator on the motherboard. Very few PCI Express devices have issues with high reference clock and we haven't seen any data corruption. You do however need to step down to Gen 2 for really high frequencies which means you'll lose some bandwidth, but if you're using SATA devices or an M.2 drive which is not saturated by the PCIE BW you won't be affected. See the Auto rules and resulting bandwidth below.
> 
> 
> 
> For example an M.2 drive running at Gen 2 x4 with 140 RECLK will give you 2800MB/s of bandwidth.
Click to expand...

That's a handy little graph, thanks to both of you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> theres a quad channel ddr4 kit going cheaper than normal, will this work on an amd dual channel mobo please?


1

Yes it will, you'll have a hard time running 4 Dimms over 2 though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> indeed, buying the CPU in advance increases the risk, no matter how small the chances are its still a risk.
> plus, whats the point of buying the CPU first and letting it sit on a shelf for a month instead of buying the whole package a month later?
> 
> theres even the possibility of the CPU being a bit cheaper a month later due to either a sale or a bundle promo.


Yep, exactly what you said, no point, we already know that. Unless someone has no choice in the matter.


----------



## GamerDork

After reading for a while and looking around at reviews, I don't really see a front runner for the best board to OC on?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> After reading for a while and looking around at reviews, I don't really see a front runner for the best board to OC on?


Same, I cancelled my CH6 order today (the board was ready for pickup) because of all the bricks. Waiting for the MSI Carbon, which was my first choice, too bad it's taking so long ..


----------



## Zhuni

There's around 10 European vendors' listing the ch6 as v2.2 and a UK vendor just updated their listing.


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Summit Ridge (Ryzen) does not allow reference clock change without an external glock generator on the motherboard. Very few PCI Express devices have issues with high reference clock and we haven't seen any data corruption. You do however need to step down to Gen 2 for really high frequencies which means you'll lose some bandwidth, but if you're using SATA devices or an M.2 drive which is not saturated by the PCIE BW you won't be affected. See the Auto rules and resulting bandwidth below.
> 
> 
> 
> For example an M.2 drive running at Gen 2 x4 with 140 RECLK will give you 2800MB/s of bandwidth.


I'm not sure if I'm understanding this right. The bandwidth loss will occur no matter if the motherboard have an external clock generator or not?

And, slighty offtopic, does this apply to 990FX motherboards? I thought my graphics card was working on PCIe 2.0 x8 because of some contact issue but perhaps is related to this...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> After reading for a while and looking around at reviews, I don't really see a front runner for the best board to OC on?
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I cancelled my CH6 order today (the board was ready for pickup) because of all the bricks. Waiting for the MSI Carbon, which was my first choice, too bad it's taking so long ..
Click to expand...

Most of the bricking issues seem to be from people not flashing the BIOS properly, I've done 13 flashes on mine and it's still working...


----------



## shalafi

I'm more worried about the people turning their PC off and then coming back to a CH6 brick.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most of the bricking issues seem to be from people not flashing the BIOS properly, I've done 13 flashes on mine and it's still working...


When I see the part about how at some point on a reboot or cold start... some people are getting the "updating bios" screen like they just flashed. You know.. even tho they didn't just flash and then at least some end up "bricked" after that.

I've seen this before at a certain point in time on some of the Z170 boards. I have never seen it on my Hero IX as an example.

In fact somewhere in my post history will be a post I made about my Z170 Formula appearing to be dead all of a sudden. That was actually what happened on that board. It didn't happen the next reboot or cold start after a flash... it was a few days. Suddenly it said it was updating bios and then the only thing that happened was what people describe with the CH6. I used the usb bios flash back and it still appeared dead... at that point I hit the clear cmos button (which I had done before but not after a flash back) and the board was alive again. The issue never appeared again on the Formula but I did see the "updating bios" screen on one of my other Asus Z170 boards... but that one just went through the process like it normally would after a flash (beyond the fact I hadn't flashed the bios) and then was ok.

Then it never happened again on any of my boards... personally I always through it was something that potentially happened with certain bios versions (and maybe certain hardware). Of course the CH6 episode could be completely different.. other than the similar "bios updating" screen coming up.


----------



## epic1337

spontaneous "bios updating" is never normal, either a 3rd-party software initiated an update, or a glitch in the bios had triggered the sequence.

this isn't a windows OS which just suddenly hits you with a "please restart your computer to update" announcement and forcibly restarts your PC after a few minutes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> I'm more worried about the people turning their PC off and then coming back to a CH6 brick.


Not sure what kind of percentage that is tbh, I've had mine since launch day and rebooted around 30-40 times and I've not had any issues beyond my initial one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most of the bricking issues seem to be from people not flashing the BIOS properly, I've done 13 flashes on mine and it's still working...
> 
> 
> 
> When I see the part about how at some point on a reboot or cold start... some people are getting the "updating bios" screen like they just flashed. You know.. even tho they didn't just flash and then at least some end up "bricked" after that.
> 
> I've seen this before at a certain point in time on some of the Z170 boards. I have never seen it on my Hero IX as an example.
> 
> In fact somewhere in my post history will be a post I made about my Z170 Formula appearing to be dead all of a sudden. That was actually what happened on that board. It didn't happen the next reboot or cold start after a flash... it was a few days. Suddenly it said it was updating bios and then the only thing that happened was what people describe with the CH6. I used the usb bios flash back and it still appeared dead... at that point I hit the clear cmos button (which I had done before but not after a flash back) and the board was alive again. The issue never appeared again on the Formula but I did see the "updating bios" screen on one of my other Asus Z170 boards... but that one just went through the process like it normally would after a flash (beyond the fact I hadn't flashed the bios) and then was ok.
> 
> Then it never happened again on any of my boards... personally I always through it was something that potentially happened with certain bios versions (and maybe certain hardware). Of course the CH6 episode could be completely different.. other than the similar "bios updating" screen coming up.
Click to expand...

I agree it is a concern and Asus are taking the topic seriously but if they cannot replicate it before or after launch then what does it tell you?


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I agree it is a concern and Asus are taking the topic seriously but if they cannot replicate it before or after launch then what does it tell you?


Like most things... it tells me there is an almost endless combination of hardware that can occur and replicating things can be super difficult. (sometimes pretty much impossible.. and this is why sometimes its a user that stumbles on the cause).

The CH6 is the board I wanted but I couldn't find one in stock... I wish I could. Simply because I didn't really think the episode with my Formula was a big deal after I figured it out.. so I would be curious if the CH6 "issue" would be relatively the same.. and obviously that's if it even happens.. because it's not happening to everyone.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I agree it is a concern and Asus are taking the topic seriously but if they cannot replicate it before or after launch then what does it tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> Like most things... it tells me there is an almost endless combination of hardware that can occur and replicating things can be super difficult. (sometimes pretty much impossible.. and this is why sometimes its a user that stumbles on the cause).
> 
> The CH6 is the board I wanted but I couldn't find one in stock... I wish I could. Simply because I didn't really think the episode with my Formula was a big deal after I figured it out.. so I would be curious if the CH6 "issue" would be relatively the same.. and obviously that's if it even happens.. because it's not happening to everyone.
Click to expand...

Again I agree, most of the users don't seem to be using the same hardware so that would limit it to being the board only.


----------



## Satanello

Damn.... The only card available in France, Italy, Germany is the Biostar 370GT7 (from Germany)........
But i can't find any info about cpu/memory mosfet and high speed mem compatibility :-x

Inviato da mTalk


----------



## twistedspace

There no way it could have anything to to with how they rerouted the reference pcb traces to accommodate am3 and am4 mounting and those are the traces for the memory busses.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Damn.... The only card available in France, Italy, Germany is the Biostar 370GT7 (from Germany)........
> But i can't find any info about cpu/memory mosfet and high speed mem compatibility :-x
> 
> Inviato da mTalk


I've seen some good results from people with that board @SuperZan probably has the most time on it atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> There no way it could have anything to to with how they rerouted the reference pcb traces to accommodate am3 and am4 mounting and those are the traces for the memory busses.


Very possible but that's something that you'd think would have been an issue they had internally too.


----------



## SteelBox

Regarding this newswill Zen 2 and Zen 3 support current AM4 motherboards? I was thinking of buying Asrock x370 K4 and some R5 cpu, and later upgraded it to Zen 3...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Regarding this newswill Zen 2 and Zen 3 support current AM4 motherboards? I was thinking of buying Asrock x370 K4 and some R5 cpu, and later upgraded it to Zen 3...


Zen 2 will fit, no doubt on that. Zen 3 , we simply do not know. I suspect it will come with its own chipset ( and perhaps PCIe 4.0 support) but on the AM4 socket, compatible with X370.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Regarding this newswill Zen 2 and Zen 3 support current AM4 motherboards? I was thinking of buying Asrock x370 K4 and some R5 cpu, and later upgraded it to Zen 3...


AM4 will be supported until 2021.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Regarding this newswill Zen 2 and Zen 3 support current AM4 motherboards? I was thinking of buying Asrock x370 K4 and some R5 cpu, and later upgraded it to Zen 3...
> 
> 
> 
> AM4 will be supported until 2021.
Click to expand...

That's not to say that all CPUs can be used on older boards though, I dare say only the higher end ones will get BIOS updates that allow newer chips to be used in them.


----------



## Lance01

If any of you all live near a Microcenter looks like they have store stock at some stores for the MSI X370 Pro Carbon AM4 ATX! Not available for shipping though just store pickup.


----------



## nosequeponer

Almost there..









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I wonder if there will be more manufacturers following G.Skills lead and making Ryzen specific memory kits.


I had an opportunity to talk to JJ from Asus after the podcast on Monday. He stated that we should be seeing RAM kits validated for Zen hitting the market Soon™. I also got an earful of information about memory controllers, voltages and DDR as a whole, but it was so much information, I didn't really retain all of it.


----------



## ManofGod1000

What do you guys think of the Asus Prime B350 motherboard? It will be used 24/7 in place of my FX8350 and MSI 970 Gaming. I would pick up a 1700 Non X to go with that.


----------



## kundica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Like most things... it tells me there is an almost endless combination of hardware that can occur and replicating things can be super difficult. (sometimes pretty much impossible.. and this is why sometimes its a user that stumbles on the cause).
> 
> The CH6 is the board I wanted but I couldn't find one in stock... I wish I could. Simply because I didn't really think the episode with my Formula was a big deal after I figured it out.. so I would be curious if the CH6 "issue" would be relatively the same.. and obviously that's if it even happens.. because it's not happening to everyone.


It's not happening to everyone, but it is happening to a lot of people. I listened to a gaming podcast this morning where it happened to one of the hosts.

My C6H didn't have the update bug but it randomly doesn't post. On several occasions it would hang indefinitely, often from a cold boot. I've tried 4 different sets of ram and 2 processors with it. It's definitely the board. The Prime Pro I picked up instead has been a heck of a lot more stable.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> If any of you all live near a Microcenter looks like they have store stock at some stores for the MSI X370 Pro Carbon AM4 ATX! Not available for shipping though just store pickup.



















No microcenters in Indiana.

I'm going to call Amazon again. I don't mind something being on back order. If that's the case, then tell me. This mystery crap is what is so frustrating.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No microcenters in Indiana.
> 
> I'm going to call Amazon again. I don't mind something being on back order. If that's the case, then tell me. This mystery crap is what is so frustrating.


Its why i cancelled my order of the 1700x thru them (even though at the time it was 40€ cheaper then anywhere else), ended up being it from a french retailer, got 7% off and got it the next day


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No microcenters in Indiana.
> 
> I'm going to call Amazon again. I don't mind something being on back order. If that's the case, then tell me. This mystery crap is what is so frustrating.


Depending on where in Indiana you live...there are two Microcenters in the Chicago area, and both have 10 Carbons listed. I am about two hours away, and damned tempted...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Flare X mem kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx

G.Skills QVL shows the Crosshair VI Hero and ASRock Taichi as supported.

MSI also list the X370 Titanium, B350 Tomahawk and X370 Gaming Pro Carbon as supporting the 3200 kits on their QVL as well but they list it as Hynix ICs?


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Flare X mem kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> 
> G.Skills QVL shows the Crosshair VI Hero and ASRock Taichi as supported.
> 
> MSI also list the X370 Titanium, B350 Tomahawk and X370 Gaming Pro Carbon as supporting the 3200 kits on their QVL as well but they list it as Hynix ICs?


They also have a 3466 kit inbound



http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-ryzen-flare-x-fortis-ddr4,33807.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 Flare X mem kit: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx
> 
> G.Skills QVL shows the Crosshair VI Hero and ASRock Taichi as supported.
> 
> MSI also list the X370 Titanium, B350 Tomahawk and X370 Gaming Pro Carbon as supporting the 3200 kits on their QVL as well but they list it as Hynix ICs?
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a 3466 kit inbound
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gskill-ryzen-flare-x-fortis-ddr4,33807.html
Click to expand...

Yep, will only work on board with an external bclk generator though.


----------



## Jflisk

SGT. B Keeping up the good work , I see . Just placing this here for future usage . I have been looking at the Ryzen CPU Motherboard and RAM . When the 1800X becomes available again I may grab one. Thanks


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Damn.... The only card available in France, Italy, Germany is the Biostar 370GT7 (from Germany)........
> But i can't find any info about cpu/memory mosfet and high speed mem compatibility :-x
> 
> Inviato da mTalk


BIOS needs work but board quality is very good. I haven't had any issues with overclocking and memory support has been good as well. I'm about to try their beta BIOS to see how it improves memory performance/compatibility.

It has a good phase design, IR35201 digital controller, IR3555 mosfets are rated at 60a, it's good enough that NameGT at HWBOT has been using it for extreme OC, so it's more than capable of handling our ambient overclocks.


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No microcenters in Indiana.
> 
> I'm going to call Amazon again. I don't mind something being on back order. If that's the case, then tell me. This mystery crap is what is so frustrating.


Did you call Fry's in Indy?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Did you call Fry's in Indy?


Yeah the only AM4 board they have is the CH6. They have the AM3+ version of the Carbon


----------



## bigjdubb

It appears that AMD have done a good job of predicting and meeting the demand for Ryzen. It looks like the board manufacturers were a bit too cautious in their predictions though.


----------



## Satanello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Satanello*
> 
> Damn.... The only card available in France, Italy, Germany is the Biostar 370GT7 (from Germany)........
> But i can't find any info about cpu/memory mosfet and high speed mem compatibility :-x
> 
> Inviato da mTalk
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS needs work but board quality is very good. I haven't had any issues with overclocking and memory support has been good as well. I'm about to try their beta BIOS to see how it improves memory performance/compatibility.
> 
> It has a good phase design, IR35201 digital controller, IR3555 mosfets are rated at 60a, it's good enough that NameGT at HWBOT has been using it for extreme OC, so it's more than capable of handling our ambient overclocks.
Click to expand...

Excellent!! Tnx for your info!









Inviato da mTalk


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I talked with Amazon. They have two orders of the MSI carbon expected between now and the weekend.


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I talked with Amazon. They have two orders of the MSI carbon expected between now and the weekend.


Sounds like a viable next day option then


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> It appears that AMD have done a good job of predicting and meeting the demand for Ryzen. It looks like the board manufacturers were a bit too cautious in their predictions though.


The word out is that AMD was quite late providing Ryzen to the board manufacturers. There probably wasn't a lot of time between the "good enough for development" engineering sample and final Ryzen.

And its a completely new architecture after all, board manufacturers have had it easy for a while, they're probably not used to it anymore.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I talked with Amazon. They have two orders of the MSI carbon expected between now and the weekend.


I have had mine ordered since Mar 2, set for over night delivery, so hopefully I get one of those...


----------



## jezzer

Just got comfirmation my 2 carbon boards will be shipped, guess they both where mine

EDIT

just kidding obviously


----------



## Steele84

Really regretting cancelling my asrock pro 370x... seems like the wait is on!

**EDIT**
I'll roll a B350 for now, I need to get this thing put together!

I just bought: MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD
www.newegg.com


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Motherboard manufacturers had how much time with these? A lot of people considered AMD to be a joke and probably dismissed it? I dunno. My PC is in parts right now. Old motherboard is out and in its original box. Most of my hard tubing and fittings are beside my kitchen sink. Fluid is covered and in the fridge. My impatience is haunting me. To add to this, the one and only review on newegg for the board I want is negative. Great.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Motherboard manufacturers had how much time with these? A lot of people considered AMD to be a joke and probably dismissed it? I dunno. My PC is in parts right now. Old motherboard is out and in its original box. Most of my hard tubing and fittings are beside my kitchen sink. Fluid is covered and in the fridge. My impatience is haunting me. To add to this, the one and only review on newegg for the board I want is negative. Great.


Well, we know that the negative review did not come from someone who bought the board on Newegg









I already have a Killer SLI/ac and 1700 that is going into a new build, and I have an MSI Tomahawk and 1700 just to play around with, and keep as a spare board, but I am wanting the Carbon to be my final build in my main system...

edit...and one Microcenter still has 8 in stock, and the other one that was sold out earlier is showing 5 in stock now...


----------



## smqn45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Depending on where in Indiana you live...there are two Microcenters in the Chicago area, and both have 10 Carbons listed. I am about two hours away, and damned tempted...


Yes and also plenty of B350 Tomahawks, a few Aourus boads and Asus boards. Most of them are the B350 types.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> No they can't, that's why they buy the octa core, then save up for another Month and then buy the mobo.


...and in a way that sorta' works out... considering all the decent mobos are sold out or back-ordered:rolleyess!


----------



## CJRhoades

Just talked to a Newegg rep about my Carbon pre-order from 2/25. Apparently they received a shipment and processed some of the orders but they have no ETA for when the next batch is coming in. It's really frustrating to have everything ready for a build except a motherboard with no estimate on when it'll even be available to ship.

EDIT: They tried to offer me a 2-day shipping upgrade for my trouble. Turns out the live chat agent doesn't actually have access to the "security code" to do so and now I have to call them tomorrow. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> ...and in a way that sorta' works out... considering all the decent mobos are sold out or back-ordered:rolleyess!


I have been unable to find any B350 reviews. It is a theoretical possibility that some of these might be "decent" as well. We ofc do not know atm because of no reviews so just pure speculation. The main difference between B350 and X370 is that B350 is limited to only 1x PCIe x16 and has only 2 natively connected SATA. Most mATX boards are apparently B350 instead of X370.

Edit: A quick table of cheapest end B350 mobos currently available in Estonia for under 100 EUR. Anyone knows what is the difference between MSI Mortar and MSI Mortrar Arctic other than the color?

Numbers wise MSI Artic seems pretty decent - has even a Displayport (although with R7 its ofc irrelevant). But my google fu cant find _any_ reviews for it nothing at all.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I have been unable to find any B350 reviews. It is a theoretical possibility that some of these might be "decent" as well. We ofc do not know atm because of no reviews so just pure speculation. The main difference between B350 and X370 is that B350 is limited to only 1x PCIe x16 and has only 2 natively connected SATA. Most mATX boards are apparently B350 instead of X370.
> 
> Edit: A quick table of cheapest end B350 mobos currently available in Estonia for under 100 EUR. Anyone knows what is the difference between MSI Mortar and MSI Mortrar Arctic other than the color?
> 
> Numbers wise MSI Artic seems pretty decent - has even a Displayport (although with R7 its ofc irrelevant). But my google fu cant find _any_ reviews for it nothing at all.


What's the point of a mATX case with only one PCIe slot? That's what ITX is for. I would seriously consider an X370 mATX for a tiny SLI build


----------



## budgetgamer120

Looking for a Ryzen motherboard I now see that RGB lights are a thing


----------



## bigjdubb

Been a thing for a while but they started being the standard on all but the bottom end boards when Z270 mobos launched. It's pretty awesome actually, the best part about these RGB boards is that the lights on the boards now have an off switch.


----------



## straha20

CH6 currently available on Newegg...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963


----------



## HexagonRabbit




----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*


That is from Amazon customer service???


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Yes


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Yes


Well, what a load of crap. Think I am taking the morning off of work tomorrow and heading to MicroCenter.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I just ordered a board from newegg. I got the gigabyte board. It will be here tomorrow. Sick of waiting.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I just ordered a board from newegg. I got the gigabyte board. It will be here tomorrow. Sick of waiting.


Just reserved my Carbon from MicroCenter. Going to pick it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I just ordered a board from newegg. I got the gigabyte board. It will be here tomorrow. Sick of waiting.


How did you manage that? I've been waiting a week and mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*


I would politely tell em to stick the motherboard where the sun doesn't shine and ask ur money back what a load of crap.


----------



## GamerDork

Do I need special AM4 only DDR4 ram or something? After looking around at different boards I'm not seeing much of a choice for recommended DDR4 kits to purchase..

I have 16gb's of DDR4 2400mhz ram and 16gb's of 3600mhz DDR4 ram already from my Intel builds and was hoping to use either or on my Ryzen build.


----------



## dirtyvu

it's crazy how hard it is to get these motherboards. still waiting for the Gigabyte ones to be available. someone is selling the Gigabyte Gaming 5 for $300 on Amazon! craziness!

have an 1800X that is awaiting a motherboard...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> it's crazy how hard it is to get these motherboards. still waiting for the Gigabyte ones to be available. someone is selling the Gigabyte Gaming 5 for $300 on Amazon! craziness!
> 
> have an 1800X that is awaiting a motherboard...


I got a Gaming 5 just fine but unfortunately its now dead. problem now is getting an RMA or replacement board especially with the short supply so idk. Im hoping i get one before people who already ordered since i already own it but idk kinda scared


----------



## Kriant

CH6 is available again on Newegg. (or at least was 30 minutes ago, last time I checked).
Per Elmor, anti-brick bios might be coming sometime this week (though he specifically stated "no promises").


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> This seems to be the board I'll be getting too, barring any other evidence. From what I've gathered:
> 
> 1) Asus sound is usually pretty good, seems like the Realtek 1220A audio codec is nice from what I've read. That said, I always recommend a USB DAC if you own decent headphones or powered speakers. To me, the sound difference is easily heard.
> 
> 2) These boards don't run hot. All indications are that the VRMs on these boards (X370 at least) are well cooled and don't run very warm regardless. The NH-D15(S) will not pull air away from the motherboard, it's a front-to-back dual tower cooler so as long as you have sufficient intake for you case, you'll be fine.
> 
> 3) So far it looks like your best bet the G.Skill kit... they've been overclocking really well. Running all 4 DIMMS does seem to limit your OC potential for right now, though that may be alleviated some with BIOS updates and Windows microcode updates.


Since I changed motherboards and now have the MSI X370 carbon it appears the support page supports the 2666 corsair but not the 3000 gskill with lower timings. I am still torn which one to choose as I may have better overclock abilities with the gskill even though that specific skew doesn't show support. Which set do you all think I should use?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Since I changed motherboards and now have the MSI X370 carbon it appears the support page supports the 2666 corsair but not the 3000 gskill with lower timings. I am still torn which one to choose as I may have better overclock abilities with the gskill even though that specific skew doesn't show support. Which set do you all think I should use?


From what I've seen and heard so far, the G.Skill RAM kits work better with Ryzen in general as opposed to the Corsair kits. Any of the experts feel free to correct me.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

As luck would have it, the Asus x370 prime is available on newegg which was one of the boards I wanted on the first place. Ordered it and cancelled the gigabyte.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> As luck would have it, the Asus x370 prime is available on newegg which was one of the boards I wanted on the first place. Ordered it and cancelled the gigabyte.


That was one of the boards I was looking at as well, and MicroCenter has a bunch in stock. I was also looking at the Gigabyte G5, but the MSI one has onboard 600ohm audio amp...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> That was one of the boards I was looking at as well, and MicroCenter has a bunch in stock, but the MSI one has onboard 600ohm audio amp...


Bah! If you're serious about driving headphones like that, get a good AMP / DAC combo that'll really do the job.









/disengageaudiophilesnobbery


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Bah! If you're serious about driving headphones like that, get a good AMP / DAC combo that'll really do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /disengageaudiophilesnobbery


True that, but I currently have an MSI Krait for my 6700k system with the onboard audio and amp, and it is really really nice driving my Sennheisers


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> True that, but I currently have an MSI Krait for my 6700k system with the onboard audio and amp, and it is really really nice driving my Sennheisers


Fair enough... I'm really glad they've focused so much on mobo audio lately. Good audio makes such a huge difference!


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Fair enough... I'm really glad they've focused so much on mobo audio lately. Good audio makes such a huge difference!


A huge reason I went with the CH6...tired of audio cards and want something with guaranteed no interference. Even my Xonar DG (dedicated card) has terrible interference issues. Granted...$15 card.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey everyone! Can't help but notice we've got some new members on board, welcome to everyone! Within a handful of days I'll be one of these new members, gotta run to my Microcenter this weekend to grab my proc and mobo!

Anywho, this is a shameless plug for @gupsterg and his Ryzen Essential Info thread located *here*. Please stop on by, soak up all the good information, and please, for the love of the Silicon Gods, contribute to our Ryzen Information Database!

Step 1: Take a picture of your processor *before you install it*
Step 2: Install processor
Step 3: Abuse processor!
Step 4: Track your testing data, then contribute to the Database Google Spreadsheet here
Step 5: Profit!!! $$$

Here's a little teaser with some of the work I've been doing so far... I need A LOT more information, get to work!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> A huge reason I went with the CH6...tired of audio cards and want something with guaranteed no interference. Even my Xonar DG (dedicated card) has terrible interference issues. Granted...$15 card.


Dude, if interference is your issue, get a good USB soundcard like the Asus Xonar U7. That's what I got to hold me over until I get a big boy AMP / DAC and headphones and it sounds pretty good. Plus it's really nice having the controls right there in front of you... I can leave my headset and speakers plugged in and easily switch between them. Take a look, I know Creative has some USB soundcards too.


----------



## tintreach

*** is going on?? I keep following this thread and why in gods name are there not enough motherboards to even support the demand?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Most of you wont care but for the Aussies, Scorptec has the new G.Skill Fortis & Flare X listed







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> *** is going on?? I keep following this thread and why in gods name are there not enough motherboards to even support the demand?


Probably because everyone wasn't sure on Ryzen and AMD didn't give them enough time to do mass production...


----------



## rv8000

So my G5 finally came in...

All 10 mosfets are IR 3553m, rated @ 40a (cant find temp limit info atm); so 240a for the CPU and 160a for the SOC (afaik this is more for later support for APUs according to some material ive read).

Phase controller is an IR 35201 rated for 8+0/7+1/6+2 true phases; I would hazard a guess that the true phase count is 6+2, while the marketing states 6+4 (the soc mosfets being doubled).

More details and pictures later when im home from class.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dunno if you guys seen this, Wendell over at Level1Techs reviewed the ASRock X370 TaiChi.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Looking for a Ryzen motherboard I now see that RGB lights are a thing


It's been scientifically shown that lights make it go faster!!! Vroom VrooM!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> It's been scientifically shown that lights make it go faster!!! Vroom VrooM!


And that is why my build looks like a disco inferno.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> What's the point of a mATX case with only one PCIe slot? That's what ITX is for. I would seriously consider an X370 mATX for a tiny SLI build


For mATX as a motherboard standard. To be able to install a sound card/WiFi card ? In addition to a gfx card. Also ITX comes with at least 30% price premium around here and/or the number of offering is much more limited than when considering also mATX. Lack of 4 DIMM slots as well. And all that for saving only approx 50mm.

But for cases .... I have no clue. I have seen a fully custom mATX case with only 1 slot with GTX 970 with dual radiators, fully water cooled and all that coming in approx 13L size so that makes perfect sense for me. But then you have all these "traditional" mATX cases that are larger than some full ATX cases and I have no idea why did they not add that 40mm more to make it full ATX case if they are already going that big.


----------



## Tyrael

Hey guys,

can anyone tell me the value of the power choke of the GA-AX370-Gaming K7 in comparison to the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming motherboard?
I can not find it, only the information that both boards have the same Controller.

The ASRock has 60A. Would it be in reasons of quality bad if the Gigabyte had less?
Is a higher value better or does it not really matter?


----------



## GamerDork

Should I avoid a C6H all together?

There's some in stock locally to me, no other X370 boards are. Should I take the chance and grab one or just wait?


----------



## pyrox509

I have been reading that Asus is already getting ready to start shipping their revision board in the coming weeks. I'd wait.


----------



## Carniflex

Day 8 of the "Age of Ryzen". Still no B350 motherboard reviews.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Day 8 of the "Age of Ryzen". Still no B350 motherboard reviews.


It honestly feels like the media didn't really care about Ryzen.

I mean they could be holding out waiting for BIOS updates etc as well but once the initial Ryzen reviews were done the press kind of just threw it on the back burner while the 1080Ti is the new hotness.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It honestly feels like the media didn't really care about Ryzen.
> 
> I mean they could be holding out waiting for BIOS updates etc as well but once the initial Ryzen reviews were done the press kind of just threw it on the back burner while the 1080Ti is the new hotness.


Didn't Nvidia hold off on the Ti...

Edit, could also be the lack of stock as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It honestly feels like the media didn't really care about Ryzen.
> 
> I mean they could be holding out waiting for BIOS updates etc as well but once the initial Ryzen reviews were done the press kind of just threw it on the back burner while the 1080Ti is the new hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Nvidia hold off on the Ti...
> 
> Edit, could also be the lack of stock as well.
Click to expand...

Reviewers are normally priority for boards anyway, Ryzen has been out for a week and most reviewers got their Ti cards the day of Ryzens launch from what I've seen.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Reviewers are normally priority for boards anyway, Ryzen has been out for a week and most reviewers got their Ti cards the day of Ryzens launch from what I've seen.


If they did get the Ti on Ryzen launch that could be why most of them don't have reviews. They'd want to get the CPU one's done which most have than do the boards but with a new top end GPU that would push time away from the boards. Seeing most only had what a week at most with Ryzen before launch, it's not surprising.


----------



## Osirus23

I got my AX370 Gaming 5, 2 issues so far:


My Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666 appears to only be running at 2133 (CPUZ says 1067 MHz as the NB Frequency). My BIOS settings for everything is stock, no OCing going on.
The Intel Ethernet adapter appears in Windows 10 as a removable device. I installed the drivers from the motherboard's page, no change.


----------



## ihatelolcats

reading some motherboard reviews on newegg, i see stuff like "worst board i have ever used." yikes. i hope things settle down soon.

is there a list of samsung b-die ram? i have some crucial ballistic 2x4gb 2400mhz. just wondering what chips they use


----------



## Kriant

My new board is coming....*drum roll* on the 14th. One week setback, ah well.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrox509*
> 
> I have been reading that Asus is already getting ready to start shipping their revision board in the coming weeks. I'd wait.


There's no revision board. The issue has been identified and will be assessed through a BIOS update next week. For current users the random BIOS update issue can be resolved by limiting CPU SOC Voltage to default. The EK compability issue is solved by a replacement rubber gasket from EK.


----------



## pyrox509

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> There's no revision board. The issue has been identified and will be assessed through a BIOS update next week. For current users the random BIOS update issue can be resolved by limiting CPU SOC Voltage to default. The EK compability issue is solved by a replacement rubver gasket from EK.


Dammit that's what I get for listening to rumors! Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Newwt

Since we are talking about the 1080ti in here. I watched the LTT review of the 1080TI where he used a Ryzen and 7700k test bench. To my surprise the 1800x beat the 7700k in most benchmarks by a few FPS. He never mentioned it which I find funny seeing as that was all the rage last week.


----------



## MAMOLII

ASROCK TAICHI NAKED.... https://news.xfastest.com/review/32324/asrock-x370-taichi/


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> ASROCK TAICHI NAKED.... https://news.xfastest.com/review/32324/asrock-x370-taichi/


do we know how good the vrms are on this board?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Since we are talking about the 1080ti in here. I watched the LTT review of the 1080TI where he used a Ryzen and 7700k test bench. To my surprise the 1800x beat the 7700k in most benchmarks by a few FPS. He never mentioned it which I find funny seeing as that was all the rage last week.


I'm happier with the 1700x over the 7700k tbh, gives me more flexibility and since I don't game at 1080p 240hz







I'm perfectly happy with the frame rate I'm seeing in gaming


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> ASROCK TAICHI NAKED.... https://news.xfastest.com/review/32324/asrock-x370-taichi/
> 
> 
> 
> do we know how good the vrms are on this board?
Click to expand...

very good apparently. check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/60#post_25903065


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> A huge reason I went with the CH6...tired of audio cards and want something with guaranteed no interference. Even my Xonar DG (dedicated card) has terrible interference issues. Granted...$15 card.


If audio is an issue for you get an external dac/amp. Even a budget setup like a Schiit stack. And high-ish end, like a Cavalli Liquid Carbon, is a game changer.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAMOLII*
> 
> ASROCK TAICHI NAKED.... https://news.xfastest.com/review/32324/asrock-x370-taichi/
> 
> 
> 
> do we know how good the vrms are on this board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very good apparently. check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/60#post_25903065
Click to expand...

Good read, thanks









Also sad there might not be an OC Formula from ASRock, Taichi is looking to be a great board but with memory speed being a key factor on Ryzen an OC Formula would be beastly.

Guess it's up the others to fill in the blanks now


----------



## Nizzen

3200 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1T works here with 1800x and Asrock x370 fatal1ty professional gaming:thumb:.

Newest betabios from yesterday.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 3200 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1T works here with 1800x and Asrock x370 fatal1ty professional gaming:thumb:.
> 
> Newest betabios from yesterday.


Good to hear, I've seen someone running the same speed and timings on the Hero earlier

TridentZ kit I assume?


----------



## xSpartan

Hi guys, Is there somebody who can say to me which mosfets are using for x370 power titanium? Nikos?

Inviato dal mio Vodafone Smart ultra 6 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> If audio is an issue for you get an external dac/amp. Even a budget setup like a Schiit stack. And high-ish end, like a Cavalli Liquid Carbon, is a game changer.


From everything I've read the CH6 standalone has a very nice DAC and a pretty good OpAmp. I'll give them a shot before dropping money on external.

ESS Sabre ES9023P DAC and Texas Instruments RC4580 OpAmp.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to hear, I've seen someone running the same speed and timings on the Hero earlier
> 
> TridentZ kit I assume?


Corsair 2x8 4000









Will try G.skill 3600 cl15 2x8 next week.

On this MB, I can't set higher than 3200







Need biosupdate


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> If audio is an issue for you get an external dac/amp. Even a budget setup like a Schiit stack. And high-ish end, like a Cavalli Liquid Carbon, is a game changer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> From everything I've read the CH6 standalone has a very nice DAC and a pretty good OpAmp. I'll give them a shot before dropping money on external.
> 
> ESS Sabre ES9023P DAC and Texas Instruments RC4580 OpAmp.


A good external setup means you can move that equipment from one build to the next which means not having to deal with different mobo audio with every new mobo. Find an external setup you like and use it for years!

I'm not saying the mobo audio isn't good, it certainly is and light-years ahead of what it used to be! I am saying there's nothing like getting a good external audio setup, it makes a massive difference. Getting a Schiit stack and some good headphones like these Sennheisers or these Beyerdynamics will last you a long time and sound amazing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good to hear, I've seen someone running the same speed and timings on the Hero earlier
> 
> TridentZ kit I assume?
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 2x8 4000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try G.skill 3600 cl15 2x8 next week.
> 
> On this MB, I can't set higher than 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need biosupdate
Click to expand...

Pretty sure anything over 3200 requires a higher bclk.


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 3200 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1T works here with 1800x and Asrock x370 fatal1ty professional gaming:thumb:.
> 
> Newest betabios from yesterday.


Damn it that was the board I was going to get but got tired of waiting!!! Very cool that updates seem to have the memory sorted out!









**EDIT**
How many Dimms are you using ?? all 4 ???


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Damn it that was the board I was going to get but got tired of waiting!!! Very cool that updates seem to have the memory sorted out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **EDIT**
> How many Dimms are you using ?? all 4 ???


2x8 corsair 4000 kit


----------



## jprovido

still have no motherboard almost all my parts for my ryzen build are here. I wonder when the matx board will be on stock. was looking into the ASUS Prime B350M-A/CSM


----------



## elmor

Updated BIOS for C6H which prevents the BIOS updating brick. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).

C6H 0902


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Updated BIOS for C6H which prevents the BIOS updating brick. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902


Thanks for this -- didn't expect the new BIOS to be out yet. Had a couple of the random "Updating BIOS" loops yesterday that I was able to USB BIOS Flashback out of, so the new BIOS is good news.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Updated BIOS for C6H which prevents the BIOS updating brick. I still recommend playing it safe on the CPU SOC Voltage, something like 1.15V should be good on this and work for any DRAM frequency. Remember to go defaults or lower on the CPU SOC Voltage before flashing (or use USB BIOS Flashback).
> 
> C6H 0902


Sweet, Will add this to the OP


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Not the Pro carbon but it will do.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Pro carbon but it will do.


Shiny









If you've got the EK rubber gasket back there make sure you remove the inner part of it first









If you're using the stock AM4 backplate then enjoy









Also make sure you relay your details to @gupsterg, Batch number, Clock speeds etc as well.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Pro carbon but it will do.


Good choice!







I have the same thing at home but I am using a Noctua NH-D15. However, the latest bios has bad temp readings, too high from what I can tell but, hopefully, they will fix that soon.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Pro carbon but it will do.


Aaaand...that is awesome! I'll let you know how my Carbon is







In the mean time, think you could take a look at my new thread in Watercooling? I have a few questions in it...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625219/first-time-going-under-water


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dunno if it's been posted already, TTL at OC3D did a review of the Asus Crosshair VI.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Nvm


----------



## Deisun

Any info on the ITX boards yet? All I've heard about so far is the Biostar ITX board.


----------



## Nizzen

Asrock Fatality pro gaming + 1800x. I finally broke 4.1ghz and using 3232 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1t memory


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Asrock Fatality pro gaming + 1800x. I finally broke 4.1ghz and using 3232 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1t memory


What are you using to cool it? Nice job btw.


----------



## Nizzen

Ek evo watercooling


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Asrock Fatality pro gaming + 1800x. I finally broke 4.1ghz and using 3232 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1t memory


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Asrock Fatality pro gaming + 1800x. I finally broke 4.1ghz and using 3232 mhz cl14-14-14-34-1t memory


How's the board performing, what's the bios like and are they updating the bios regularly???

Experiencing any bugs with the board/bios?

is the boot time slow? any memory compatibility issues?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Computer is up and running. No problems so far and didn't bother to reinstall windows coming from my x99 setup. Will do so later tonight + OC. thumb.gif


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> How's the board performing, what's the bios like and are they updating the bios regularly???
> 
> Experiencing any bugs with the board/bios?
> 
> is the boot time slow? any memory compatibility issues?


New bios is just 2 days old, and Asrock is very good at making new bioses. The boot is very fast! I using an sm961nvme 1TB, and it boots faster than x99 Rampage extreme









My Corsair 2x 8 4000 works great for me @ ~3200mhz cl14

Not coming in bios bug. Restart like 8 times in a row


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Anyone got the MSI B350M Gaming PRO? thinking of grabbing one for now then upgrading to an X370 mATX when they come.


----------



## Neokolzia

No one has a Gigabyte X370 K7 yet right?

Newegg is jerking me around saying that they shipped some out on 22/23rd which makes no sense since I was to my knowledge Preorder #3 on the entirety of the pre-order.

I don't think ANYONE has recieved a Gigabyte k7 yet, so just misinformation.


----------



## waltercaorle

hi !!!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18496174?

1700x
crosshair
16gb tridentz 3600 c16


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It honestly feels like the media didn't really care about Ryzen.
> 
> I mean they could be holding out waiting for BIOS updates etc as well but once the initial Ryzen reviews were done the press kind of just threw it on the back burner while the 1080Ti is the new hotness.


Most "media" I saw on it concerned the stock prices for AMD and armchair speculation for options trading. There was a good bit of deleveraging of the stock right before R7 was made available, which is very much to be expected considering the gartner hype cycle. The stock appears to be very bullish at the moment, and should remain that way for the next few months.


----------



## GamerDork

I'm confused on the memory for Ryzen. I find DDR4 deals that clearly state 'Intel Z170 Platform' in the specs. Does that mean I can only use those kits with that Intel chipset?

I try to find the recommended memory for each manufacturer and can't even find that ram anywhere for sale, or I can't find ddr4 3000 in 2 x 8gb sticks..


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

RAM will work on most but AM4 is being picky atm with exactly which kit's it'll use, G.Skill has Flare X and Fortis RAM which is "for AMD", has 2x8GB 3200MHz kit.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> How's the board performing, what's the bios like and are they updating the bios regularly???
> 
> Experiencing any bugs with the board/bios?
> 
> is the boot time slow? any memory compatibility issues?


Which settings did you change to hit 4Ghz? I have the same board as you and a 1800x.


----------



## one111

I have r7 1700 and asus prime b350 plus and from time to time,mostly when idle i get bsod or plain restart.Sistem is stable sometimes 4-6 hours in gaming just to restart when is idle.I find some thread on another forum and when i bench that file in 1-2minute sistem crash.
Srry for my english and hope that someone want to duplicate that problem.I tried new bios,old bios,ram at 2133,stoc cpu,undervolt etc.Every time i have same results.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167605


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Pro carbon but it will do.


Great result!

Getting the same board for a 1700 and tridentZ 3000c14 this monday. Which bios are you using?
Any issue I should be awared?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Great result!
> 
> Getting the same board for a 1700 and tridentZ 3000c14 this monday. Which bios are you using?
> Any issue I should be awared?




Still working on it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Great result!
> 
> Getting the same board for a 1700 and tridentZ 3000c14 this monday. Which bios are you using?
> Any issue I should be awared?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on it.
Click to expand...

Very nice!
What pump/res are you using?


----------



## PiOfPie

Are there any good resources that compare B350 boards yet? I don't have any interest in multi-GPU, but I would like a board that has good VRMs and stability for OCing, even if Ryzen doesn't seem like much of a clocker.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Almost done. CPU block started leaking so huge delay.


----------



## Hueristic

Is there a list of the most problematic boards? Just from reading threads it seems ASUS are having the most issues but that may just be because it looks like they have the most volume.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is BCLK overclocking worth paying more for?

I could buy a K7 from GIgabyte (that board is so sexy imho) or a CH6..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is BCLK overclocking worth paying more for?
> 
> I could buy a K7 from GIgabyte (that board is so sexy imho) or a CH6..


It doesn't look like it if your not doing extreme cooling, also it looks like the CH6 has a pretty high return rate (was that the one that got recalled?).


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> It doesn't look like it if your not doing extreme cooling, also it looks like the CH6 has a pretty high return rate (was that the one that got recalled?).


Got a normal custom loop, 360 (60mm) + 280 (45mm).

The CH6 had some serious issues. The card bricked itself. Latest BIOS fixed that. ^^


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Got a normal custom loop, 360 (60mm) + 280 (45mm).
> 
> The CH6 had some serious issues. The card bricked itself. Latest BIOS fixed that. ^^


I'm not sure I've seen any boards that peops had not had various issues with, maybe biostar but thats a small sample size. I'f your just looking for a 3.9-4.0 set and forget I've seen a few Giga (I think it was K7) comments that said they got 3200 out of the box I also think I read that about Biostar (@Superzans) but I forget the model and a few Asrock posts of no mem issues. Sorry I can;t remember better my mem is spotty these days and there are too many threads to keep track of and it seems everyone is recommending their favorite manufacturer even while they are fighting with the bios to work. Lol I would buy a cheap B350 with good Phases (think the is a Asrock with 9+2) if I was running non sli/crossfire and wait until a clear picture comes out on what are going to be the most dependable boards and then do a mobo switch. But everyone has different use cases. I almost feel lucky that I went on a bender and blew all my spare cash and have to wait now. Lol


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiOfPie*
> 
> Are there any good resources that compare B350 boards yet? I don't have any interest in multi-GPU, but I would like a board that has good VRMs and stability for OCing, even if Ryzen doesn't seem like much of a clocker.


PiOFPie: I'm presently running an Asus Prime B350 Plus mb with 2 reference RX 480s in CF with a Ryzen 7 1800x stock, Corsair MP400 NVMe M.2 2280 ssd (blazing fast) and 2 sticks of Gskill 8g DDR4-3200 CL16 Trident Z which via the newest BIOS for this mb is solidly running at 2666.

I had ordered an Asus ROG Crosshair VI mb but they are so backordered I drove down to the Philadelphia MicroCenter last Saturday to see if they had any X370 mbs in stock. They did not and one of the techs said they were having tons of ploblems with the X370 BIOS in the Asus. He pointed out the $99 Prime B350 Plus and said though not a speed demon, it should work and even supports CF although the second slot runs at 4x instead of 8x.

I had a $50 gift card and all my parts except the mb so I took a chance.

Guess what? He was right. It has been pretty solid. Not flashy but good.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> I'm confused on the memory for Ryzen. I find DDR4 deals that clearly state 'Intel Z170 Platform' in the specs. Does that mean I can only use those kits with that Intel chipset?
> 
> I try to find the recommended memory for each manufacturer and can't even find that ram anywhere for sale, or I can't find ddr4 3000 in 2 x 8gb sticks..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> I'm confused on the memory for Ryzen. I find DDR4 deals that clearly state 'Intel Z170 Platform' in the specs. Does that mean I can only use those kits with that Intel chipset?
> 
> I try to find the recommended memory for each manufacturer and can't even find that ram anywhere for sale, or I can't find ddr4 3000 in 2 x 8gb sticks..


No, it is not specific to only the Z170. Like the current crop of AMD boards, the Z170 could be very finicky with RAM early on as well. From what I've seen so far, Gigabyte (K7) seems to have the largest QVL selection of RAM at 3200mhz


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> PiOFPie: I'm presently running an Asus Prime B350 Plus mb with 2 reference RX 480s in CF with a Ryzen 7 1800x stock, Corsair MP400 NVMe M.2 2280 ssd (blazing fast) and 2 sticks of Gskill 8g DDR4-3200 CL16 Trident Z which via the newest BIOS for this mb is solidly running at 2666.
> 
> I had ordered an Asus ROG Crosshair VI mb but they are so backordered I drove down to the Philadelphia MicroCenter last Saturday to see if they had any X370 mbs in stock. They did not and one of the techs said they were having tons of ploblems with the X370 BIOS in the Asus. He pointed out the $99 Prime B350 Plus and said though not a speed demon, it should work and even supports CF although the second slot runs at 4x instead of 8x.
> 
> I had a $50 gift card and all my parts except the mb so I took a chance.
> 
> Guess what? He was right. It has been pretty solid. Not flashy but good.


Now thats what I like to hear! Good for you man.









I didn't know the B350 would allow crossfire I thought it would only do Hybrid crossfire when the apu's come out *baffled now*. So the "X" really is just for more lanes and the auto OC I guess.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I can't seem to get into BIOS with mine. Gonna try the USB 2.0 port.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I can't seem to get into BIOS with mine. Gonna try the USB 2.0 port.


ps/2 port?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> ps/2 port?


Gonna try and track down another keyboard. I reset cmos and now f1 doesn't work. I think it's a Logitech thing. I've removed other usb devices in case it was a conflict and nothing still. Until I can flash BIOS, it's gonna drive me crazy.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Gonna try and track down another keyboard. I reset cmos and now f1 doesn't work. I think it's a Logitech thing. I've removed other usb devices in case it was a conflict and nothing still. Until I can flash BIOS, it's gonna drive me crazy.


Sometimes the bios will default to usb legacy support off. It's pretty stupid but not unheard of. If you have a ps/2 to usb adapter that may work. ps/2 is a serial port.

EDIT: Btw for keyboard adapter color should be purple or orange and mouse is green. black is a crapshoot.


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

anyone else's stuff take foreeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvveeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr to post?


----------



## SuperZan

My POST time is currently slower than my Z170 system, but faster than the X79 system I was running as my 'main' before Ryzen.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> anyone else's stuff take foreeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvveeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr to post?


Only the first boot after changing RAM settings. Restarts and cold boots after that are nice and quick.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Only the first boot after changing RAM settings. Restarts and cold boots after that are nice and quick.


I think he means actual post and not boot lol. Mine posts ridiculously fast if my monitor is asleep by the time i hear the post beep and monitor beep if i dont press DEL its already past the post screen. Booting seems a tiny bit slower then my z97 does if i check tqsk manager start up time. Im at around 15-16sec my z97 is around 9sec.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> My POST time is currently slower than my Z170 system, but faster than the X79 system I was running as my 'main' before Ryzen.


Same here, Z170 and 270 was a bit quicker but it's only taking forever when I'm messing around with memory.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think he means actual post and not boot lol.


And that's exactly what I meant as well. After changing RAM settings, the POST takes forever (I'd estimate 30-60 seconds but haven't actually kept track) before I hear the coveted single beep. But every POST after that (from cold boot or restart) is nice and quick ... until I change RAM settings again.

Note: I do have Quick Boot disabled. That may or may not have something to do with it, as I don't know exactly what it affects.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> And that's exactly what I meant as well. After changing RAM settings, the POST takes forever (I'd estimate 30-60 seconds but haven't actually kept track) before I hear the coveted single beep. But every POST after that (from cold boot or restart) is nice and quick ... until I change RAM settings again.
> 
> Note: I do have Quick Boot disabled. That may or may not have something to do with it, as I don't know exactly what it affects.


Oh thats because it seems to test the memory speed after you change the setting. Ive noticed this as well on my Gaming 5, if i try 3200mhz it takes a serious min to post and goes thru the DRAM 15 sequence TWICE then tells me BIOS was reset. After that, if i wait for my screen to come out of sleep mode (literally takes 2secs lol) i would have missed the post display, i pretty much hit DEL as soon as i hear the beep and not wait for the screen


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> PiOFPie: I'm presently running an Asus Prime B350 Plus mb with 2 reference RX 480s in CF with a Ryzen 7 1800x stock, Corsair MP400 NVMe M.2 2280 ssd (blazing fast) and 2 sticks of Gskill 8g DDR4-3200 CL16 Trident Z which via the newest BIOS for this mb is solidly running at 2666.
> 
> I had ordered an Asus ROG Crosshair VI mb but they are so backordered I drove down to the Philadelphia MicroCenter last Saturday to see if they had any X370 mbs in stock. They did not and one of the techs said they were having tons of ploblems with the X370 BIOS in the Asus. He pointed out the $99 Prime B350 Plus and said though not a speed demon, it should work and even supports CF although the second slot runs at 4x instead of 8x.
> 
> I had a $50 gift card and all my parts except the mb so I took a chance.
> 
> Guess what? He was right. It has been pretty solid. Not flashy but good.


Awww man, I could have gone for one of those but bought another Asus Prime X370 Pro for my second computer instead. I was concerned about reports of instability but it looks like I would have been ok after all. Oh well, the computer is up and running nonetheless on the first try so that alone makes me happy.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> My POST time is currently slower than my Z170 system, but faster than the X79 system I was running as my 'main' before Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, Z170 and 270 was a bit quicker but it's only taking forever when I'm messing around with memory.
Click to expand...

15 second boots on the FX rig has me spoiled.

Memory changes seem to take the most time , but any change in bios slows things down a bit for me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Any of you guys tried the Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo?

Haven't seen any of the AM4 Noctua coolers pop up in Aus yet







.


----------



## Scotty99

How is the asrock x370 killer ac? Paid 145 bucks for it, AC card is a nice value add bonus tho.


----------



## cssorkinman

Working on 4125 mhz settings. 1.4 volts - LLC set to allow just a smidgen of droop .


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Working on 4125 mhz settings. 1.4 volts - LLC set to allow just a smidgen of droop .


liquid unobtanium ...LOL

What are your temps like @1.4v and what cooler?


----------



## east river

Are there certain boards that seem to support 3000MHz+ memory well or is it all just random?


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is the asrock x370 killer ac? Paid 145 bucks for it, AC card is a nice value add bonus tho.


I have this board. I'm bugged there's no blck generator.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Are there certain boards that seem to support 3000MHz+ memory well or is it all just random?


All the boards I've seen so far will hit 2666Mhz at the very least, above that seems to require Samsung B-Die memory.


----------



## aberrero

Why does PCIE even exist anymore? The only thing I'd use it for is an SSD or a wifi card. Motherboards should be M.2 only except for video cards. And even video cards would be better connected using a cable and mounted away from the motherboard.


----------



## Peet1

I have a Asus Prime B350-Plus with a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Cooler.
R7 1700 at 4025mhz, 1.437volts max and 71°celsius max on all cores after several ours of stress testing.

Unpatiently awaiting a Bios update though, cause my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz 2x8gb Kit only runs at 2133mhz CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.
Strangly enough, the same type of Ram only with 3000mhz and C15 seems to be supported allready.

I thought, well this time i go with asus, after all the years going straight with Intel and Gigabyte, still having a delidded 3570k @ 4,9ghz going strong as hell on a Z77x-D3H.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Working on 4125 mhz settings. 1.4 volts - LLC set to allow just a smidgen of droop .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liquid unobtanium ...LOL
> 
> What are your temps like @1.4v and what cooler?
Click to expand...

Its under an H100 at the moment - the temps would be too high for long duration stressors etc. I see dips in my scores when I let the temps go above 75 ( core)- not sure if its actually throttling or not - software doesn't show it. Highest Ive seen was about 81 c..


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Working on 4125 mhz settings. 1.4 volts - LLC set to allow just a smidgen of droop .


Is that even stable, like to see it run Prime for an hour or two.....my guess is it would fail pretty quickly with those volts, may be wrong but


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> New bios is just 2 days old, and Asrock is very good at making new bioses. The boot is very fast! I using an sm961nvme 1TB, and it boots faster than x99 Rampage extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair 2x 8 4000 works great for me @ ~3200mhz cl14
> 
> Not coming in bios bug. Restart like 8 times in a row


Restarts 8 times in a row....wait?......WHAT!!!!....... what does that mean????


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Is that even stable, like to see it run Prime for an hour or two.....my guess is it would fail pretty quickly with those volts, may be wrong but


He knows what he's about. He won't claim stability unless he has stability, looks to me like he's just benching at the moment.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Is that even stable, like to see it run Prime for an hour or two.....my guess is it would fail pretty quickly with those volts, may be wrong but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows what he's about. He won't claim stability unless he has stability, looks to me like he's just benching at the moment.
Click to expand...

^ Yup


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Is that even stable, like to see it run Prime for an hour or two.....my guess is it would fail pretty quickly with those volts, may be wrong but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows what he's about. He won't claim stability unless he has stability, looks to me like he's just benching at the moment.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lowdog*
> 
> Is that even stable, like to see it run Prime for an hour or two.....my guess is it would fail pretty quickly with those volts, may be wrong but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows what he's about. He won't claim stability unless he has stability, looks to me like he's just benching at the moment.
Click to expand...

You are exactly right. Closing in on benchmark stable for at 4125 @ 1.4 volts with an ever so slight droop.
I don't believe you are ever 100% stable ... no matter what , but I do feel pretty good about the chances of this being close at 4 ghz below 1.4 volts given proper cooling. Stress testing at these clocks and volts is too much for my H-100 ( the thing is 5 years old to boot ).
I've played BF1 , Crysis 3 and Counterstrike source at 4125 mhz without a crash at these settings - pretty stoked about that .









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.316 volts 4 ghz IBT AVX that's as hot as I want to see it . Gaming at the 4125 settings it only gets to about 65 C .

I was hoping some others would post IBT AVX results just to compare .


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peet1*
> 
> I have a Asus Prime B350-Plus with a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Cooler.
> R7 1700 at 4025mhz, 1.437volts max and 71°celsius max on all cores after several ours of stress testing.
> 
> Unpatiently awaiting a Bios update though, cause my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz 2x8gb Kit only runs at 2133mhz CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.
> Strangly enough, the same type of Ram only with 3000mhz and C15 seems to be supported allready.
> 
> I thought, well this time i go with asus, after all the years going straight with Intel and Gigabyte, still having a delidded 3570k @ 4,9ghz going strong as hell on a Z77x-D3H.


This is impressive considering the lower end board you are using for this clock. Best I've spotted yet with a B350.

I want details on temperatures and how stable is it. what tests have you run? VRM temps?

Manual memory timings? Looking at the memory I've bought a similiar set rated 2666C16 and they are QVL on the gigabyte boards. It they are 2R8, DS(double sided) I think you will be hard pressed getting any faster speed than that from them. All faster memory needs to be 1R8, SS (singlesided) I've gathered.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are exactly right. Closing in on benchmark stable for at 4125 @ 1.4 volts with an ever so slight droop.
> I don't believe you are ever 100% stable ... no matter what , but I do feel pretty good about the chances of this being close at 4 ghz below 1.4 volts given proper cooling. Stress testing at these clocks and volts is too much for my H-100 ( the thing is 5 years old to boot ).
> I've played BF1 , Crysis 3 and Counterstrike source at 4125 mhz without a crash at these settings - pretty stoked about that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.316 volts 4 ghz IBT AVX that's as hot as I want to see it . Gaming at the 4125 settings it only gets to about 65 C .
> 
> I was hoping some others would post IBT AVX results just to compare .


It's not quite exact as a comparison but I get similar temps on YCruncher after three or four runs on the stress test. Highest temps in AVX, FFT, and AVX2 tests.


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are exactly right. Closing in on benchmark stable for at 4125 @ 1.4 volts with an ever so slight droop.
> I don't believe you are ever 100% stable ... no matter what , but I do feel pretty good about the chances of this being close at 4 ghz below 1.4 volts given proper cooling. Stress testing at these clocks and volts is too much for my H-100 ( the thing is 5 years old to boot ).
> I've played BF1 , Crysis 3 and Counterstrike source at 4125 mhz without a crash at these settings - pretty stoked about that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.316 volts 4 ghz IBT AVX that's as hot as I want to see it . Gaming at the 4125 settings it only gets to about 65 C .
> 
> I was hoping some others would post IBT AVX results just to compare .


Wasn't by any means trying to call you in to question with my comment just that I had my 1700 at 3.9GHz with 1.30v with LLC 4 which gave real load vcore of 1.288v and it gamed fine and pretty much everything else except it **** itself after 28 mins of Prime small FFT......had to bump volts to 1.3250 with LLC 4 for 1.312 - 1.320v real volts load.









Haven't even tried for 4GHz yet, can't see the benefit of the increased heat that the 1.4v realm will ensure..That's just me anyway.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

What a strange beast. Doesn't seem to be any ryhme or reason as to why it boots or won't. I've set my RAM speed and it's a coin toss.

Also, are the former AND settings gone like cool and quiet and turbo? Because those aren't there.


----------



## BuZADAM

@Sgt Bilko.

Hi bilko. Did you buy msi x370 titanium ?


----------



## BuZADAM

Hi all ,

which mainboard best for throttle free (without vrm overheat ,bios issue , etc ) best gaming experience

ASUS X370 HERO

GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K7

MSI X370 TITANIUM

thanks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko.
> 
> Hi bilko. Did you buy msi x370 titanium ?


Nope, was delayed by 2 weeks so I went with the Hero
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Hi all ,
> 
> which mainboard best for throttle free (without vrm overheat ,bios issue , etc ) best gaming experience
> 
> ASUS X370 HERO
> 
> GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K7
> 
> MSI X370 TITANIUM
> 
> thanks.


None of these boards overheat, vrms barely get warm on any of them.

Hero used to have BIOS issues but are leveling out, Titanium is overall a good board but no external clock generator, the Gaming K7 has one but haven't heard anything about it as yet.


----------



## BuZADAM

I used Gigabyte 990fxa ud7 (rev 1.0), 990fxa-ud3 (rev 4.0) , 990fxa gaming g1 (rev1.0) . All these model am3+ mb have same issue. Vrm overheat without oc. So overheat cause cpu throttle and fps drop.
can someone share experience with own new am4 motherboard?


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, was delayed by 2 weeks so I went with the Titanium
> None of these boards overheat, vrms barely get warm on any of them.
> 
> Hero used to have BIOS issues but are leveling out, Titanium is overall a good board but no external clock generator, the Gaming K7 has one but haven't heard anything about it as yet.


Thanks.

Msi x370 titanium have 8+4 cpu power plug and 6pın pcı plug . This mean msi x370 mb better stability and oc than gigabyte's x370 ?

https://us.hardware.info/product/386378/msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium/photos

at this link Show msi x370 titanium bios menu tab,.

this mb have more specific spec than gigabyte bios menu. especially under tab digital power menu.

so can we say msi x370 titanium good oc and best gaming experience than gigabyte and asus x370's mb ?


----------



## BuZADAM

For example added Picture about msi x370 titanium digitall power menu selection. there are tons of option for cpu and dram. but gigabyte mb doesnt have


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, was delayed by 2 weeks so I went with the Titanium
> None of these boards overheat, vrms barely get warm on any of them.
> 
> Hero used to have BIOS issues but are leveling out, Titanium is overall a good board but no external clock generator, the Gaming K7 has one but haven't heard anything about it as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Msi x370 titanium have 8+4 cpu power plug and 6pın pcı plug . This mean msi x370 mb better stability and oc than gigabyte's x370 ?
> 
> https://us.hardware.info/product/386378/msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium/photos
> 
> at this link Show msi x370 titanium bios menu tab,.
> 
> this mb have more specific spec than gigabyte bios menu. especially under tab digital power menu.
> 
> so can we say msi x370 titanium good oc and best gaming experience than gigabyte and asus x370's mb ?
Click to expand...

Hard to compare X370 and 990FX simply because of the advancements made over that time period.

The BIOS on the Hero is awesome and imo (maybe a little biased here) it's the best of the bunch but the Gaming K7 should also be very good.

Any way you go you should be happy, I think the Titanium is a bit pricy but you seem to be bent on getting it and you don't seem to be bothered by the price so why not?

If the lack of an external clock gen doesn't worry then ok.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Where are you guys able to get the latest bios for your board please? Thanks. Basically, the Asus website has only the old ones for both of the X370 boards and I have not been able to find anything later than the 0504 for my Prime X370 Pro.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hard to compare X370 and 990FX simply because of the advancements made over that time period.
> 
> The BIOS on the Hero is awesome and imo (maybe a little biased here) it's the best of the bunch but the Gaming K7 should also be very good.
> 
> Any way you go you should be happy, I think the Titanium is a bit pricy but you seem to be bent on getting it and you don't seem to be bothered by the price so why not?
> 
> If the lack of an external clock gen doesn't worry then ok.


I cant decide between msi x370 titanium and gigabyte x370 gaming k7 so I think wait some review gaming k7.

according to you , msi better oc than gigabyte ? (x370 based mb )

whats your favorite mb model x370 based?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hard to compare X370 and 990FX simply because of the advancements made over that time period.
> 
> The BIOS on the Hero is awesome and imo (maybe a little biased here) it's the best of the bunch but the Gaming K7 should also be very good.
> 
> Any way you go you should be happy, I think the Titanium is a bit pricy but you seem to be bent on getting it and you don't seem to be bothered by the price so why not?
> 
> If the lack of an external clock gen doesn't worry then ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant decide between msi x370 titanium and gigabyte x370 gaming k7 so I think wait some review gaming k7.
> 
> according to you , msi better oc than gigabyte ? (x370 based mb )
> 
> whats your favorite mb model x370 based?
Click to expand...

I haven't seen anyone on a Gaming K7 as yet so it's very hard to tell atm.

I personally like the Hero and I think the Gaming K7 will be a solid board, the Titanium is also a very good board but for me the higher price and lack of external bclk generator put me off it.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone on a Gaming K7 as yet so it's very hard to tell atm.
> 
> I personally like the Hero and I think the Gaming K7 will be a solid board, the Titanium is also a very good board but for me the higher price and lack of external bclk generator put me off it.


thanks bilko , Hero have external bclk generator ? I will continue wait gaming k7 or upper model gaming 8 or 9


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone on a Gaming K7 as yet so it's very hard to tell atm.
> 
> I personally like the Hero and I think the Gaming K7 will be a solid board, the Titanium is also a very good board but for me the higher price and lack of external bclk generator put me off it.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bilko , Hero have external bclk generator ? I will continue wait gaming k7 or upper model gaming 8 or 9
Click to expand...

Hero has external bclk generator yes, only 4 models have it atm:

Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming K7
ASRock Fatality Professional Gaming
ASRock Taichi

K7 is looking like a very solid board, most people with the Gaming 5 have been reporting good amounts of BIOS updates and good memory compatibility so I expect the K7 will follow in its footsteps shortly.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Where are you guys able to get the latest bios for your board please? Thanks. Basically, the Asus website has only the old ones for both of the X370 boards and I have not been able to find anything later than the 0504 for my Prime X370 Pro.


I posted this answer in the other thread you asked this question in...

The only place I have seen non-official BIOSes for ASUS originate is on this forum. If there is nothing here, then the official ones are the only ones available.

The only reason we have non-official BIOSes for the Crosshair VI board is because elmor is ASUS R&D and shares them with us for testing. I don't know if he has anything available for other boards.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hero has external bclk generator yes, only 4 models have it atm:
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Gigabyte Aorus Gaming K7
> ASRock Fatality Professional Gaming
> ASRock Taichi
> 
> K7 is looking like a very solid board, most people with the Gaming 5 have been reporting good amounts of BIOS updates and good memory compatibility so I expect the K7 will follow in its footsteps shortly.


What's so useful about the external bclk generator on those mobo's?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hero has external bclk generator yes, only 4 models have it atm:
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero
> Gigabyte Aorus Gaming K7
> ASRock Fatality Professional Gaming
> ASRock Taichi
> 
> K7 is looking like a very solid board, most people with the Gaming 5 have been reporting good amounts of BIOS updates and good memory compatibility so I expect the K7 will follow in its footsteps shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> What's so useful about the external bclk generator on those mobo's?
Click to expand...

It allows for higher memory speed and also bumps and fine tuning core, mem and fabric frequency.

Also means I don't have to look at 3899Mhz all day


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It allows for higher memory speed and also bumps and fine tuning core, mem and fabric frequency.
> 
> Also means I don't have to look at 3899Mhz all day


Ah very nice. You're so smart and beautiful.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Well....its been a series of headaches. Asus drivers and utilities were causing crashes so I wanted a clean install of Windows. And it made it worse. Lol. That is if it decides to boot to Windows. Sometimes it wants to post, other times not. I had to go find a ps2 keyboard just to get into BIOS and keep everything at default and it will still randomly not boot. When it does.....its a very, VERY long boot cycle.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Well....its been a series of headaches. Asus drivers and utilities were causing crashes so I wanted a clean install of Windows. And it made it worse. Lol. That is if it decides to boot to Windows. Sometimes it wants to post, other times not. I had to go find a ps2 keyboard just to get into BIOS and keep everything at default and it will still randomly not boot. When it does.....its a very, VERY long boot cycle.


Make sure its a fresh download of w10. Maybe use the media creation tool. Its what i did had no issues. Still have to download drivers obviously


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Make sure its a fresh download of w10. Maybe use the media creation tool. Its what i did had no issues. Still have to download drivers obviously


Did that. Windows is up for about 10 seconds before I BSOD. I've narrowed it down to the virtual drive ASUS insists I have through BIOS or the ultrawide.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Did that. Windows is up for about 10 seconds before I BSOD. I've narrowed it down to the virtual drive ASUS insists I have through BIOS or the ultrawide.


I have an ultrawide no issues here, you try saving your settings/profile to your drive then resetting CMOS?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I have an ultrawide no issues here, you try saving your settings/profile to your drive then resetting CMOS?


No. Hooked up another monitor. Gonna clean install Windows again to get out of the BSOD loop. BIOS is in optimized defaults.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peet1*
> 
> I have a Asus Prime B350-Plus with a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Cooler.
> R7 1700 at 4025mhz, 1.437volts max and 71°celsius max on all cores after several ours of stress testing.
> 
> Unpatiently awaiting a Bios update though, cause my Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz 2x8gb Kit only runs at 2133mhz CMK16GX4M2B3200C16.
> Strangly enough, the same type of Ram only with 3000mhz and C15 seems to be supported allready.
> 
> I thought, well this time i go with asus, after all the years going straight with Intel and Gigabyte, still having a delidded 3570k @ 4,9ghz going strong as hell on a Z77x-D3H.


I have the exact same system (CPU, board, cooler) expect for the RAM - I have the corsair vengeance lpx 3000 MHz CL15 DIMMs and they don't work as well with their XMP profile. Max clock I got for the RAM was 2400 MHz. Also waiting for a Bios with better RAM compatibility.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Ok. I'm somewhat stumped now. If I change anything in BIOS other than boot order or fastboot (I switched to off) and it wont post. If it does post, I get this....


----------



## Peet1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> This is impressive considering the lower end board you are using for this clock. Best I've spotted yet with a B350.
> 
> I want details on temperatures and how stable is it. what tests have you run? VRM temps?
> 
> Manual memory timings? Looking at the memory I've bought a similiar set rated 2666C16 and they are QVL on the gigabyte boards. It they are 2R8, DS(double sided) I think you will be hard pressed getting any faster speed than that from them. All faster memory needs to be 1R8, SS (singlesided) I've gathered.


Looking at how it lasted several ours stress testing at all cores i will consider it pretty stable.

Is there a way to read out VRM temps with like Aida extreme, is the "motherboard" or maybe the "CPU diode" reading the VRM's? Or do i need a laser thermometer.

Ive tried anything but it keeps boot looping and after the several loops it restarts with telling me the Ram overclock has failed.

Ive deinstalled the Ram and was taking a look at them. Looks like they are doublesided. Looking at the QVL list at the moment, the only Ram that is working with 3200mhz right now, is a 3600mhz Kit from corsair, that seems awfully lot similar like mine, but it costs like 200 bucks where i live right now.

Considering the costs and the minimal gains i would get out of it, i will take the gamble waiting for a future bios update.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Ok. I'm somewhat stumped now. If I change anything in BIOS other than boot order or fastboot (I switched to off) and it wont post. If it does post, I get this....


Give it a shot see if it helps at all.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-3128638/fix-windows-thread-stuck-device-driver-error.html


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peet1*
> 
> Looking at how it lasted several ours stress testing at all cores i will consider it pretty stable.
> 
> Is there a way to read out VRM temps with like Aida extreme, is the "motherboard" or maybe the "CPU diode" reading the VRM's? Or do i need a laser thermometer.
> 
> Ive tried anything but it keeps boot looping and after the several loops it restarts with telling me the Ram overclock has failed.
> 
> Ive deinstalled the Ram and was taking a look at them. Looks like they are doublesided. Looking at the QVL list at the moment, the only Ram that is working with 3200mhz right now, is a 3600mhz Kit from corsair, that seems awfully lot similar like mine, but it costs like 200 bucks where i live right now.
> 
> Considering the costs and the minimal gains i would get out of it, i will take the gamble waiting for a future bios update.


Most x370 mobos have sensors for the VRM temp. Just look under hwinfo64 for whatever has the max temp besides the cpu and theres your VRM sensor.


----------



## dirtyvu

Did you guys read this? Now it all makes sense. Still have no MB to build a computer with. Where is my Gigabyte GA-AX370 K7???

http://www.legitreviews.com/one-motherboard-maker-explains-why-amd-am4-boards-are-missing_192470#tDhl4dXI3eUtqJsD.99

"It's all about the bad coordination, bad communication, bad support and bad timing to launch this platform in my opinion. With all these issues, none of us could start manufacture the boards sooner. Also, in January and February, all board vendors' production lines were occupied with Intel 200 series boards before Chinese New Year and tried to ship as much boards as we can to ensure we won't have stock issues while Asia was on New Year vacation.

In late December, AMD decided to pull in the launch date (it was scheduled to launch in late Q2) and launched it right after Chinese New Year but AMD keep the CPU supply quantity secret from us the whole time. They only shared the data 2 weeks before the launch, we didn't understand why they were doing it. Also, their BIOS team and engineers were doing terrible jobs on supporting us on the BIOS microcode updates, driver updates, CPU samples for testing. They have done nothing they should have been doing to support the launch platform partners and always delay or give no response on support requests. We were all having huge issues to debug with limited AMD resource support including validating the parts, and fixing the memory clock speed that is all limited by AMD.

In general, it's been too long for AMD to launch a new CPU, so they forgot how to do it, so they launched the CPU just like they were launching the graphics card. They didn't care about the platform eco-system, so the eco-system is suffering and stock is delayed.

We are flying in new batches every 3 days to try to fulfill the back orders ASAP, so they should be all back in stock soon. With all the board reviews released, per Newegg and Amazon, the AMD memory limitation issue is slowing down the sales though.

We need your help to feedback that to AMD as well on their supports issues." - Anonymous Motherboard Manufacture


----------



## BuZADAM

@bilko

what do you think about asrock fatality x370 pro gaming mb ? 16 phase while k7 10 phase

how is asrock companent and build quality when compared with gigabyte mb's

ı can preorder this model mb. which one beter than other on the paper

thanks.


----------



## rv8000

Sort of a duplicate of my earlier post but figured I'd ad some naked vrm AX370 G5 pics...

- Digital phase controller, IR 35201, 6+2 config, SOC doubled for 6+4
- Mosfets are IR3553m rated for 40a (couldn't find temp info)
- Model number on the chokes were R30 L1639 (can't find much info)
- Memory, can't really tell/too lazy to identify, but I think it may be a 2 phase memory VRM.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Give it a shot see if it helps at all.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-3128638/fix-windows-thread-stuck-device-driver-error.html


I can't get into Windows. This is before the first boot on a clean install.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I can't get into Windows. This is before the first boot on a clean install.


Did you tried troubleshooting individual parts ? Only 1 ram + fresh install so the os is not corrupted by bad ram, change hard drive etc etc ?! (what is it set in bios ? Ide ? Ahci ? Raid ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> @bilko
> 
> what do you think about asrock fatality x370 pro gaming mb ? 16 phase while k7 10 phase
> 
> how is asrock companent and build quality when compared with gigabyte mb's
> 
> ı can preorder this model mb. which one beter than other on the paper
> 
> thanks.


I'm far from an expert on boards but the Fatality overall looks pretty solid right now tbh

Phases on the ASRock and Biostar boards are using doublers but they still carry a 60A rating iirc

I know @alphac has been looking at the vrms pretty closely and @DADDYDC650 owns one so they might be able to answer your question better when they have the time for it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm far from an expert on boards but the Fatality overall looks pretty solid right now tbh
> 
> Phases on the ASRock and Biostar boards are using doublers but they still carry a 60A rating iirc
> 
> I know @AlphaC has been looking at the vrms pretty closely and @DADDYDC650 owns one so they might be able to answer your question better when they have the time for it.


AFAIK, the Taichi and Fatality professional are also using the IR 35201, so the taichi and fatality are 6+2 doubled (12+4 for marketing), with similar rated mosfets to the CH6 (good quality). Not sure about the chokes, but both the Taichi and Fatality professional are very nice boards. There should be zero issues on air/water setups with 3.8-4.2ghz ocs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm far from an expert on boards but the Fatality overall looks pretty solid right now tbh
> 
> Phases on the ASRock and Biostar boards are using doublers but they still carry a 60A rating iirc
> 
> I know @alphac has been looking at the vrms pretty closely and @DADDYDC650 owns one so they might be able to answer your question better when they have the time for it.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the Taichi and Fatality professional are also using the IR 35201, so the taichi and fatality are 6+2 doubled (12+4 for marketing), with similar rated mosfets to the CH6 (good quality). Not sure about the chokes, but both the Taichi and Fatality professional are very nice boards. There should be zero issues on air/water setups with 3.8-4.2ghz ocs.
Click to expand...

That's what I'd been hearing but I wasn't sure, thanks for chiming in


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Did you tried troubleshooting individual parts ? Only 1 ram + fresh install so the os is not corrupted by bad ram, change hard drive etc etc ?! (what is it set in bios ? Ide ? Ahci ? Raid ?


I think my m.2 is the culprit.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> @bilko
> 
> what do you think about asrock fatality x370 pro gaming mb ? 16 phase while k7 10 phase
> 
> how is asrock companent and build quality when compared with gigabyte mb's
> 
> ı can preorder this model mb. which one beter than other on the paper
> 
> thanks.


Go with the Asrock Taichi or Asrock Fatal1ty Pro. Rock solid boards that won't let you down. 2 M.2's and WiFi/BT 4.2 on the Pro is a +.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I think my m.2 is the culprit.


It might be just the way is set and not the m.2 itself instead of chasing your tail take it with logic from one end to the other and eliminate possible causes


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> It might be just the way is set and not the m.2 itself instead of chasing your tail take it with logic from one end to the other and eliminate possible causes


it's a driver issue.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallySimmonds*
> 
> Does anyone have the Asrock Taichi yet? I had ordered it from my retailer here in Australia, but it's quite expensive compartively ($329). I'm starting to look at the Asrock X370 Gaming K4, which is $110 cheaper. Apart from board look, is there really a lot of difference (I think the sound card is different as well).
> 
> I'm looking at pairing it with a 1700 (although have ordered a 1700x) but given the OC results I think I'm going to downgrade to a 1700.
> 
> Downgrading both board and CPU would save me about $200, which could be put towards a 1080TI


The Taichi is a stronger board for overclocking (the power components don't heat up nearly as much , faster frequency response, baseclock overclocking) and has better audio but regardless of board I think you should get the Ryzen 7 1700. The issue is the overclocking on Ryzen 7 isn't all it's cracked up to be (for air/water) and the Ryzen 7 1700 runs cooler by 10°C+ at the 3.9-4GHz overclocks as per OCUK, which would alleviate any concerns with respect to CPU temperature.

The X370 Gaming K4 has USB 3.1 and the Post Code LED going for it. All Asrock boards under its tier lack USB 3.1 (X370 Fatal1ty Gaming Pro >X370 Taichi >X370 Gaming K4 > X370 Killer SLI (no USB 3.1 AFAIK) )

There's other sub $250 (330 AUD) options that you have such as the ASUS Prime X370-Pro which has no Post Code QLED , Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5, and the MSI X370 Pro Carbon. The Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 has superior power components and two LANs but less power phases; the Pro Carbon has many more USB 3.1 ports. The Gigabyte Gaming 5 doesn't seem to have as many BIOS issues.

If you're on a tight budget I'd wait a month or maybe a quarter (3 months) for some sales to pop up and the Ryzen 5 which arrives Q2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggysilicon*
> 
> It's been scientifically shown that lights make it go faster!!! Vroom VrooM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> And that is why my build looks like a disco inferno.


VIVID LED DJ !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Sort of a duplicate of my earlier post but figured I'd ad some naked vrm AX370 G5 pics...
> 
> - Digital phase controller, IR 35201, 6+2 config, SOC doubled for 6+4
> - Mosfets are IR3553m rated for 40a (couldn't find temp info)
> - Model number on the chokes were R30 L1639 (can't find much info)
> - Memory, can't really tell/too lazy to identify, but I think it may be a 2 phase memory VRM.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmm someone else posted that it was using IR3558 earlier on the VRM thread. That means they just read the label wrong I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Msi x370 titanium have 8+4 cpu power plug and 6pın pcı plug . This mean msi x370 mb better stability and oc than gigabyte's x370 ?
> 
> https://us.hardware.info/product/386378/msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium/photos
> 
> at this link Show msi x370 titanium bios menu tab,.
> 
> this mb have more specific spec than gigabyte bios menu. especially under tab digital power menu.
> 
> so can we say msi x370 titanium good oc and best gaming experience than gigabyte and asus x370's mb ?


The MSI X370 is actually overpriced for what it is (by at least $50USD) whereas the CH VI Hero and the X370 Gaming 5 are priced relatively conservatively. Unless you planning on GPU overclocking to the point that the PCIe slot is overdrawn out of spec it should not be even on your list of motherboards to buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> @bilko
> 
> what do you think about asrock fatality x370 pro gaming mb ? 16 phase while k7 10 phase
> 
> how is asrock companent and build quality when compared with gigabyte mb's
> 
> ı can preorder this model mb. which one beter than other on the paper
> 
> thanks.


Asrock Fatal1ty Pro and Taichi have better current capability VRM wise (they are packing 6 CPU phases +2 SOC phases doubled to 12+4 and each phase is a 40A TI NexfET), even if the Gigabyte motherboard solution uses 6+4 phases of 60A (the Gaming 5 uses 40A ones) then it is capable of 360A to the CPU (240A with the 40A parts). In reality all of them are pretty overkill for 4GHz @ 1.4V since that is roughly 100A.


----------



## Scotty99

Been so long since ive setup a computer so gonna ask here lol. When i get my asrock killer ac what is the best way to update the bios? I see asrock offers three options, one being dos in the bios, or the same utility in windows, or i could download their app which has a bios update tool baked in.

Also should i update bios before i install windows or vice versa?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Been so long since ive setup a computer so gonna ask here lol. When i get my asrock killer ac what is the best way to update the bios? I see asrock offers three options, one being dos in the bios, or the same utility in windows, or i could download their app which has a bios update tool baked in.
> 
> Also should i update bios before i install windows or vice versa?
> 
> Thanks peeps.


I do my bios updates in Windows.


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I do my bios updates in Windows.


Whoa there nelly, you should never ever update you BIOS in Windows, its just not recommended. Specially on a new platform.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motley01*
> 
> Whoa there nelly, you should never ever update you BIOS in Windows, its just not recommended. Specially on a new platform.


Never failed me so I do it. Even my GPU bios I flash in Windows


----------



## Motley01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Never failed me so I do it. Even my GPU bios I flash in Windows


Well with new AM4 and AMD architecture, and the fact that motherboard manufactures were not given any time to get reliable BIOS code. There is just no way I would ever try it!


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The Taichi is a stronger board for overclocking (the power components don't heat up nearly as much , faster frequency response, baseclock overclocking) and has better audio but regardless of board I think you should get the Ryzen 7 1700. The issue is the overclocking on Ryzen 7 isn't all it's cracked up to be (for air/water) and the Ryzen 7 1700 runs cooler by 10°C+ at the 3.9-4GHz overclocks as per OCUK, which would alleviate any concerns with respect to CPU temperature.
> 
> The X370 Gaming K4 has USB 3.1 and the Post Code LED going for it. All Asrock boards under its tier lack USB 3.1 (X370 Fatal1ty Gaming Pro >X370 Taichi >X370 Gaming K4 > X370 Killer SLI (no USB 3.1 AFAIK) )
> 
> There's other sub $250 (330 AUD) options that you have such as the ASUS Prime X370-Pro which has no Post Code QLED , Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5, and the MSI X370 Pro Carbon. The Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 has superior power components and two LANs but less power phases; the Pro Carbon has many more USB 3.1 ports. The Gigabyte Gaming 5 doesn't seem to have as many BIOS issues.
> 
> If you're on a tight budget I'd wait a month or maybe a quarter (3 months) for some sales to pop up and the Ryzen 5 which arrives Q2.
> 
> VIVID LED DJ !
> Hmmm someone else posted that it was using IR3558 earlier on the VRM thread. That means they just read the label wrong I guess.
> The MSI X370 is actually overpriced for what it is (by at least $50USD) whereas the CH VI Hero and the X370 Gaming 5 are priced relatively conservatively. Unless you planning on GPU overclocking to the point that the PCIe slot is overdrawn out of spec it should not be even on your list of motherboards to buy.
> Asrock Fatal1ty Pro and Taichi have better current capability VRM wise (they are packing 6 CPU phases +2 SOC phases doubled to 12+4 and each phase is a 40A TI NexfET), even if the Gigabyte motherboard solution uses 6+4 phases of 60A (the Gaming 5 uses 40A ones) then it is capable of 360A to the CPU (240A with the 40A parts). In reality all of them are pretty overkill for 4GHz @ 1.4V since that is roughly 100A.


thanks for highly interest. that time ı give my order for gigabyte aorus gaming k7


----------



## aberrero

I'm happy with my gigabyte. Running my 64GB Trident Z ram at 3000 CL15 at 1.2v with no issues. It's rated for 1.35v, so I'm going to see if it can push even further.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I'm happy with my gigabyte. Running my 64GB Trident Z ram at 3000 CL15 at 1.2v with no issues. It's rated for 1.35v, so I'm going to see if it can push even further.


how about vrm temp ? any throttling cpu or drop fps ?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> how about vrm temp ? any throttling cpu or drop fps ?


I haven't noticed any, but then again my CPU does not want to overclock at all, so I'm running it at stock.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The Taichi is a stronger board for overclocking (the power components don't heat up nearly as much , faster frequency response, baseclock overclocking) and has better audio[..snip..]
> There's other sub $250 (330 AUD) options that you have such as the ASUS Prime X370-Pro which has no Post Code QLED , Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5, and the MSI X370 Pro Carbon. The Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 has superior power components and two LANs but less power phases; the Pro Carbon has many more USB 3.1 ports. The Gigabyte Gaming 5 doesn't seem to have as many BIOS issues.


I was eyeing the Carbon since it was leaked/introduced as to me it looks very sleek and decent, unlike a lot of the other ones (looking at you, Biostar!). However, it doesn't seem to have a BCLK generator, correct? Not even the Titanium has one, if I'm not mistaken.

So my first choice would be the Taichi, though the longer I look at it, the more it looks like someone has sneezed out a random assortment of unrelated gears


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Have you guys received AM4 bracket from corsair, I was excepting free but Corsair are charging and shipping is limited to the countries. Is there any I can but the bracket for H100i v2 ?


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Have you guys received AM4 bracket from corsair, I was excepting free but Corsair are charging and shipping is limited to the countries. Is there any I can but the bracket for H100i v2 ?


Fck that corsair. CORSAIR NOT READY FOR ZEN. because corsair dont care customers. I created ticket 03/02/17 still no answer even speak with live chat.

corsair not ready because kit made by asetek . and corsair only support usa and some eu counrty. if you out of supportted country you cant get free am4 kit. so that your cooler go to garbage.

when ı looking noctua and arctic cooler. can get free am4 kit only prove invoice. these company support worlwide

corsair fail.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I haven't noticed any, but then again my CPU does not want to overclock at all, so I'm running it at stock.


what do you using cpu ? how much temp at vrm you get under load ?


----------



## NIGH7MARE

People are not buying Taichi why because of price ?


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> People are not buying Taichi why because of price ?


price not important for me when ı looking for qualitiy. Gigabyte and msi more close to me than asrock or asus.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> I was eyeing the Carbon since it was leaked/introduced as to me it looks very sleek and decent, unlike a lot of the other ones (looking at you, Biostar!). However, it doesn't seem to have a BCLK generator, correct? Not even the Titanium has one, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> So my first choice would be the Taichi, though the longer I look at it, the more it looks like someone has sneezed out a random assortment of unrelated gears


Biostar actually has a superior VRM setup to the Pro Carbon on the GT7.







. The Taichi is great, but would've thrown off my whole aesthetic. As far as external clock gen, that's Asrock's Taichi and Fatal1ty Pro, the Hero, and I believe the Giga K7.


----------



## aberrero

The asrock boards are great on paper, but aesthetically they're abbot of a disaster. The worst of "gaming" aesthetics. The fatal1ty boards are fine looking as long as you're okay with red.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Hopefully my adventure with my board will help someone.

After installing the board initially, everything seemed to run other than a few issues.
Windows issues were limited. ASUS software would not open and immediately crash on start.

I updated to the current BIOS and the issues are/were as follows:
*Cant enter BIOS through a USB keyboard, have to use PS2. (still)
*Changing ANYTHING frequency related prevents restart or boot. RAM is Gskill Trident 2400 running at 2133. Changing it or the timings results in a no boot that requires a CMOS reset.
**And this one I still haven't pinpointed; will not reset correctly. Sometimes it shuts off, other times the tower will appear to restart but without a video signal. It's seemingly random.*

I needed to gauge these symptoms from a baseline perspective so I decided to reinstall windows with a clean install. I like doing this from time to time anyway and I was long over due.
This line of thinking kept me confused for 30 hours following.

After installing windows, I had roughly 20 or so seconds before I would get a "looking for display driver" notice then a blue screen with a "Thread stuck in device driver". The image was too large for my screen and not displaying properly across my ultrawide. It would obviously seem like display driver issue but I needed to double check. Others' with this issue seemed it was almost always a GPU driver issue.
I didn't think I had any faulty hardware because no symptoms occurred before the clean install.
So being convinced it was a driver issue, I would just need to install the GPU driver asap after the clean install. Then, after each install, the time between installing and crashing was getting shorter and after a while, I was getting a blue screen before installation completed but only if I took a while such as walking away for a few minutes or reading while doing it. Since this was a time issue, I would just have to install the GPU driver quickly. It wasn't enough time to unpack and install. I went into safe mode and looked at device manager and windows identified my GPU. There were no tags on anything but the monitor and a unidentified PCI item. I could stay in safe mode indefinitely so it had to be a driver issue.
The only problem was that I couldn't unpack and install the AMD drivers in safe mode and I didn't have enough time in a regular windows environment install. This is with two different USB drives with new data in the event something was corrupted.
However since device manager had a tag on unidentified PCI item i suspected the M.2. It started to make sense since the GPU was identified. I did all of the installs correctly through BIOS UEFI and such (which is the only change I could make)
I couldn't load Windows on two different drives (m.2 corsair mp500, r7 radeon). Same symptoms on both drives independently.
I tried the RAM one at a time and still the same.
I installed monitor drivers during install.
At this point I couldn't make any changes in BIOS after repeatedly flashing different version then back to current.
I couldn't install in safemode (possibly .net issues) and windows was crashing 10 seconds after starting with a stuck in device driver.
I knew it was a driver issue I just didn't know how to solve it.
11 different installs with as many criteria factors I could think of all produced the same results.
At this point I'm so angry I cant make a sound decision about anything.

Last try out of whimsy, I disabled freesync through my monitor's menu.
Fixed everything other than my RAM settings and reset issue.
lol


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AiiGee*
> 
> Are there certain boards that seem to support 3000MHz+ memory well or is it all just random?
> 
> 
> 
> All the boards I've seen so far will hit 2666Mhz at the very least, above that seems to require Samsung B-Die memory.
Click to expand...

is there a list of this memory somewhere


----------



## StarfireX

I've gotten my crosshair up to 2933 on my 3600 trident rgb but cannot get anything faster just fails to post. I also have 3200 EVGA And same 2933 and no more. I have some evo potenza but that's even slower so haven't bothered


----------



## DADDYDC650

So what boards other than the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro and Taichi are able to run RAM @3200+ fully stable?


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/unannounced-msi-x370-sli-plus-sufaces.html

MSI X370 SLI Plus spotted.


I believe a Krait Gaming was also spotted


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Hopefully my adventure with my board will help someone.
> 
> After installing the board initially, everything seemed to run other than a few issues.
> Windows issues were limited. ASUS software would not open and immediately crash on start.
> 
> I updated to the current BIOS and the issues are/were as follows:
> *Cant enter BIOS through a USB keyboard, have to use PS2. (still)
> *Changing ANYTHING frequency related prevents restart or boot. RAM is Gskill Trident 2400 running at 2133. Changing it or the timings results in a no boot that requires a CMOS reset.
> **And this one I still haven't pinpointed; will not reset correctly. Sometimes it shuts off, other times the tower will appear to restart but without a video signal. It's seemingly random.*
> 
> I needed to gauge these symptoms from a baseline perspective so I decided to reinstall windows with a clean install. I like doing this from time to time anyway and I was long over due.
> This line of thinking kept me confused for 30 hours following.
> 
> After installing windows, I had roughly 20 or so seconds before I would get a "looking for display driver" notice then a blue screen with a "Thread stuck in device driver". The image was too large for my screen and not displaying properly across my ultrawide. It would obviously seem like display driver issue but I needed to double check. Others' with this issue seemed it was almost always a GPU driver issue.
> I didn't think I had any faulty hardware because no symptoms occurred before the clean install.
> So being convinced it was a driver issue, I would just need to install the GPU driver asap after the clean install. Then, after each install, the time between installing and crashing was getting shorter and after a while, I was getting a blue screen before installation completed but only if I took a while such as walking away for a few minutes or reading while doing it. Since this was a time issue, I would just have to install the GPU driver quickly. It wasn't enough time to unpack and install. I went into safe mode and looked at device manager and windows identified my GPU. There were no tags on anything but the monitor and a unidentified PCI item. I could stay in safe mode indefinitely so it had to be a driver issue.
> The only problem was that I couldn't unpack and install the AMD drivers in safe mode and I didn't have enough time in a regular windows environment install. This is with two different USB drives with new data in the event something was corrupted.
> However since device manager had a tag on unidentified PCI item i suspected the M.2. It started to make sense since the GPU was identified. I did all of the installs correctly through BIOS UEFI and such (which is the only change I could make)
> I couldn't load Windows on two different drives (m.2 corsair mp500, r7 radeon). Same symptoms on both drives independently.
> I tried the RAM one at a time and still the same.
> I installed monitor drivers during install.
> At this point I couldn't make any changes in BIOS after repeatedly flashing different version then back to current.
> I couldn't install in safemode (possibly .net issues) and windows was crashing 10 seconds after starting with a stuck in device driver.
> I knew it was a driver issue I just didn't know how to solve it.
> 11 different installs with as many criteria factors I could think of all produced the same results.
> At this point I'm so angry I cant make a sound decision about anything.
> 
> Last try out of whimsy, I disabled freesync through my monitor's menu.
> Fixed everything other than my RAM settings and reset issue.
> lol


Crazy lol. No issues here with freesync was all smooth sailing.


----------



## entropiq

Hello all you wonderful people, i've been following this thread for quite a while now, waiting on my own mobo and it finally arrived today

as you can see from the image, its an asus prime x370-pro, with a 505 beta bios
i've got 2x8 gb corsair vengeance 3200 c16 and as you can see im running them at 2933, unfortunately 3200 is unstable, boots to bios fine but doesn't go past that


----------



## Osirus23

Realtek LAN Driver download was added to the GA-AX370 Gaming 5's download page today. Just a mistake?

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Realtek LAN Driver download was added to the GA-AX370 Gaming 5's download page today. Just a mistake?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl


Why? It has both Realtek and Intel. Thanks for the heads up btw, I haven't been able to get my Realtek working


----------



## Osirus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Why? It has both Realtek and Intel. Thanks for the heads up btw, I haven't been able to get my Realtek working


It has Intel and Killer NIC, not Realtek.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Why? It has both Realtek and Intel. Thanks for the heads up btw, I haven't been able to get my Realtek working


It has killer network AND intel, i didnt know that killer network was realtek.


----------



## Osirus23

BTW a drivers-only install for the Killer Networks ethernet adapter can be downloaded from their site:

http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads/category/other-downloads

The installer from Gigabyte forces you to install their bloatware alongside the device drivers.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> BTW a drivers-only install for the Killer Networks ethernet adapter can be downloaded from their site:
> 
> http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads/category/other-downloads
> 
> The installer from Gigabyte forces you to install their bloatware alongside the device drivers.


yea i saw that as well, i hate the killer network software, was using the intel lan port but may switch to the killer. The intel one seems to fall asleep with the pc off screwing up my bios and windows time.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarfireX*
> 
> I've gotten my crosshair up to 2933 on my 3600 trident rgb but cannot get anything faster just fails to post. I also have 3200 EVGA And same 2933 and no more. I have some evo potenza but that's even slower so haven't bothered


What CL Trident RGB? 16 or the higher one?

From what I understand the CL14 3200mhz is whats working right now, Higher binned 3600 CL16 should be same?


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Guys wrote on Corsair forum like company like noctua providing free AM4 socket and Asetek manufacture for corsair and I receive this message

"*Hi, please not that promotions of competitors are not allowed and these posts have been removed. If you continue to do this, your forum account will be suspended*."

Seriously now the company threatening like this instead of improving the service and communicating the customer, really shame on the company. Even after paying if don't reply so what you will do.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> So my first choice would be the Taichi, though the longer I look at it, the more it looks like someone has sneezed out a random assortment of unrelated gears


Thank you for that apt image; the day is young but you may have made my day already.


----------



## Osirus23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> yea i saw that as well, i hate the killer network software, was using the intel lan port but may switch to the killer. The intel one seems to fall asleep with the pc off screwing up my bios and windows time.


Does your Intel LAN appear as a removable device in Windows? Mine does. Tried the drivers from Gigabyte first then newer ones directly from Intel, no change. Very annoying.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> So my first choice would be the Taichi, though the longer I look at it, the more it looks like someone has sneezed out a random assortment of unrelated gears


Lol glad Im not the only one that noticed. How hard would it have been to make the gears appear to actually work together?


----------



## madweazl

Anyone spotted news on the Gigabyte K7 release?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Does your Intel LAN appear as a removable device in Windows? Mine does. Tried the drivers from Gigabyte first then newer ones directly from Intel, no change. Very annoying.


Does as well but didnt bother me. The fact that it sleeps while shut down does so once i get my new board may try the killer driver only and use that instead.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Does as well but didnt bother me. The fact that it sleeps while shut down does so once i get my new board may try the killer driver only and use that instead.


Was that a BIOS selection that could have been toggled (or perhaps not working properly)?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Was that a BIOS selection that could have been toggled (or perhaps not working properly)?


I tried in the bios and in windows but i think the fact that it shows up as an external device is probably why it goes to shut down mode. The e2500 prob doesnt


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Guys wrote on Corsair forum like company like noctua providing free AM4 socket and Asetek manufacture for corsair and I receive this message
> 
> "*Hi, please not that promotions of competitors are not allowed and these posts have been removed. If you continue to do this, your forum account will be suspended*."
> 
> Seriously now the company threatening like this instead of improving the service and communicating the customer, really shame on the company. Even after paying if don't reply so what you will do.


You were using other competitors names on their forum : they have a right to be angry at you.

You could have just asked for an ETA for the AM4 bracket for your CPU but instead you probably wrote that some other companies have already shipped their brackets.

For Corsair coolers some of them work out of the box with AM4 so I don't know why there's such a fuss, most cooling companies are supposedly mailing their kits out within 2-3 weeks. It's only the 13th (less than 7 business days since the March 2 launch). If you buy the Ryzen 7 1700 you can just use the Spire cooler for 3.7 or 3.8GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> Lol glad Im not the only one that noticed. How hard would it have been to make the gears appear to actually work together?


It's a poor stylistic choice to make the gears so huge but it's a lost cause since the Taichi line has already been established with Intel chipsets.

If you intend to buy the Taichi, get a case with a tinted window or without a window. If it bothers you that much there's the ASUS CH VI Hero , Gigabyte Gaming K7 , Asrock Fatal1ty Pro that also have bclk overclocking.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You were using other competitors names on their forum : they have a right to be angry at you.
> 
> You could have just asked for an ETA for the AM4 bracket for your CPU but instead you probably wrote that some other companies have already shipped their brackets.
> 
> For Corsair coolers some of them work out of the box with AM4 so I don't know why there's such a fuss, most cooling companies are supposedly mailing their kits out within 2-3 weeks. It's only the 13th (less than 7 business days since the March 2 launch). If you buy the Ryzen 7 1700 you can just use the Spire cooler for 3.7 or 3.8GHz.
> It's a poor stylistic choice to make the gears so huge but it's a lost cause since the Taichi line has already been established with Intel chipsets.
> 
> If you intend to buy the Taichi, get a case with a tinted window or without a window. If it bothers you that much there's the ASUS CH VI Hero , Gigabyte Gaming K7 , Asrock Fatal1ty Pro that also have bclk overclocking.


Hey Alpha you do know most companies had their brackets/backplates already made way long before launch right? I ordered my ekwb one a week before launch and thats when it shipped, i ordered my Noctua kit a couple days later and that shipped same day as well.

Any company saying they don't have em made yet and aren't shipping em is utter bs.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Anyone spotted news on the Gigabyte K7 release?


Not K7 but looks like Gigabyte has ITX coming out..








https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/gigabyte-mini-itx-mainboard-am4-ryzen/


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Not K7 but looks like Gigabyte has ITX coming out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/gigabyte-mini-itx-mainboard-am4-ryzen/


Bah! I have an Enthoo Primo LOL.


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You were using other competitors names on their forum : they have a right to be angry at you.
> 
> You could have just asked for an ETA for the AM4 bracket for your CPU but instead you probably wrote that some other companies have already shipped their brackets.
> 
> For Corsair coolers some of them work out of the box with AM4 so I don't know why there's such a fuss, most cooling companies are supposedly mailing their kits out within 2-3 weeks. It's only the 13th (less than 7 business days since the March 2 launch). If you buy the Ryzen 7 1700 you can just use the Spire cooler for 3.7 or 3.8GHz.
> It's a poor stylistic choice to make the gears so huge but it's a lost cause since the Taichi line has already been established with Intel chipsets.
> 
> If you intend to buy the Taichi, get a case with a tinted window or without a window. If it bothers you that much there's the ASUS CH VI Hero , Gigabyte Gaming K7 , Asrock Fatal1ty Pro that also have bclk overclocking.


Think you misunderstood me pal. I really like the look and theme of the board and If I could I would have purchased one. What I am saying is that with computers, mobo design, technology in general, can we not screen print gears with the proper mesh and gear pitch so that they look like they would physically work together?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> It has Intel and Killer NIC, not Realtek.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> BTW a drivers-only install for the Killer Networks ethernet adapter can be downloaded from their site:
> 
> http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads/category/other-downloads
> 
> The installer from Gigabyte forces you to install their bloatware alongside the device drivers.


Thanks; I thought that the Killer was Intel hardware with Killer bloatware on top. You're right, the Realtek is a mistake; the Killer software you linked works great.


----------



## AlphaC

Spoiler: Irrelevant to thread



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Hey Alpha you do know most companies had their brackets/backplates already made way long before launch right? I ordered my ekwb one a week before launch and thats when it shipped, i ordered my Noctua kit a couple days later and that shipped same day as well.
> 
> Any company saying they don't have em made yet and aren't shipping em is utter bs.


Most places require proof that you own both the cooler and the motherboard. It is unlikely to own the motherboard before launch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Not K7 but looks like Gigabyte has ITX coming out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/gigabyte-mini-itx-mainboard-am4-ryzen/


That looks to be a board to possibly get if it is designed right
It has USB 3.1 Gen 2 , ALC1220 , Wifi+BT, DualBIOS.
The only real limitation is 2 DIMM slots, which is not a large issue given that Ryzen is dual channel and has issues with 4 DIMMS over 2666MHz.

The K5 looks to be disappointing other than packing a turbo B-clock (base clock gen) unlike the Gaming 5


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> People are not buying Taichi why because of price ?


Sold out maybe?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Irrelevant to thread
> 
> 
> 
> Most places require proof that you own both the cooler and the motherboard. It is unlikely to own the motherboard before launch.


Correct BUT a preorder receipt worked for me for Noctua. Ekwb didnt even require anything lol.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Correct BUT a preorder receipt worked for me for Noctua. Ekwb didnt even require anything lol.


Wish I could put my NH-D14 on, but they never gave me a tracking number for the kit and who knows when itll get here







.

Got some WHEA errors at stock though, think I may have had some OS corruption for some reason. Lots to figure out in the next week.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Anyone spotted news on the Gigabyte K7 release?


I can tell you mine hasn't shipped or been charged yet xD I'll be crying out across the forum when that happens. Preordered at 4am on Newegg.ca on Feb 23rd. I'm Preorder #3 in all of North america to my knowledge... because Newegg.ca was first one to offer the board for like a week before everyone else.

But apparently they suck at getting stock xD I don't think ANYONE has a k7 at all yet tho =(


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Wish I could put my NH-D14 on, but they never gave me a tracking number for the kit and who knows when itll get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Got some WHEA errors at stock though, think I may have had some OS corruption for some reason. Lots to figure out in the next week.


Got mine fairly quick from Austria but i am in France. Came by post as well in a small envelope. Got here quicker then my ekwb dide.

I always do a fresh clean install of Windows after any big upgrade. I've had zero errors and zero BSOD in the 4 days leading to my board not working anymore.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I can tell you mine hasn't shipped or been charged yet xD I'll be crying out across the forum when that happens. Preordered at 4am on Newegg.ca on Feb 23rd. I'm Preorder #3 in all of North america to my knowledge... because Newegg.ca was first one to offer the board for like a week before everyone else.
> 
> But apparently they suck at getting stock xD I don't think ANYONE has a k7 at all yet tho =(


It looks like they've shipped to a few countries from various things I've read so I'm wondering if they're stuck in customs.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Irrelevant to thread
> 
> 
> 
> Most places require proof that you own both the cooler and the motherboard. It is unlikely to own the motherboard before launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct BUT a preorder receipt worked for me for Noctua. Ekwb didnt even require anything lol.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I can tell you mine hasn't shipped or been charged yet xD I'll be crying out across the forum when that happens. Preordered at 4am on Newegg.ca on Feb 23rd. I'm Preorder #3 in all of North america to my knowledge... because Newegg.ca was first one to offer the board for like a week before everyone else.
> 
> But apparently they suck at getting stock xD I don't think ANYONE has a k7 at all yet tho =(
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like they've shipped to a few countries from various things I've read so I'm wondering if they're stuck in customs.
Click to expand...

I've searched around daily I haven't seen 1 person post a picture of a k7 yet o-o so do share if you have details


----------



## aberrero

Whats a reliable tool for figuring out my ram speed and timings? I wan to make sure they're applied correctly. Also, what's a good stress test that can handle 64GB?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I'm having a hard time figuring out the difference between having a new platform where few things work as they should including bios
or
just having a bad board.

Granted, my RAM isn't on the compatibility chart, i am well aware of this factor. It was with the MSI i pre ordered but not the Prime.
However, I'm getting all kinds of wonky behavior. Getting some random reset/crashes with no video signal, random lag and fast soft locks, etc. I don't think it would be a power supply issue as that was fine with the Crosshair.
Gonna try some different PS cables tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## Lance01

Something strange is going on with the MSI Carbon bios and there are no updates as of yet. Sometimes it runs smooth and I can get around in it and make changes but sometimes it lags up and freezes. Does not matter if I am using overclocked settings or default settings. But in windows everything runs smooth. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Something strange is going on with the MSI Carbon bios and there are no updates as of yet. Sometimes it runs smooth and I can get around in it and make changes but sometimes it lags up and freezes. Does not matter if I am using overclocked settings or default settings. But in windows everything runs smooth. Any ideas what this could be?


Could always try reflashing the existing one?


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Could always try reflashing the existing one?


I can give that a shot, just was curious if anyone else was seeing this issue but not sure if anyone else is running the same motherboard


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Could always try reflashing the existing one?
> 
> 
> 
> I can give that a shot, just was curious if anyone else was seeing this issue but not sure if anyone else is running the same motherboard
Click to expand...

I don't think there are many with the Gaming Pro Carbon that I've seen.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think there are many with the Gaming Pro Carbon that I've seen.


Ok, thanks. I reflashed will see over the next few days if the problem persists or not.


----------



## SliceTbone

Does anyone know if Taichi also has the BLCK found in Fatal1ty X370?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SliceTbone*
> 
> Does anyone know if Taichi also has the BLCK found in Fatal1ty X370?


Yes it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think there are many with the Gaming Pro Carbon that I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks. I reflashed will see over the next few days if the problem persists or not.
Click to expand...

Let us know how you go


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You were using other competitors names on their forum : they have a right to be angry at you.
> 
> You could have just asked for an ETA for the AM4 bracket for your CPU but instead you probably wrote that some other companies have already shipped their brackets.
> 
> For Corsair coolers some of them work out of the box with AM4 so I don't know why there's such a fuss, most cooling companies are supposedly mailing their kits out within 2-3 weeks. It's only the 13th (less than 7 business days since the March 2 launch). If you buy the Ryzen 7 1700 you can just use the Spire cooler for 3.7 or 3.8GHz.
> It's a poor stylistic choice to make the gears so huge but it's a lost cause since the Taichi line has already been established with Intel chipsets.
> .


There is no update first thing and corsair sending AM4 socket to selected country and other companies sending worldwide and for free. So it will piss off if they are sending to selected country even they didn't give any ETA date for them god know when they will send to other country.

"The AM4 bracket is currently available at no cost for limited time only (while supplies last). It is available in the US, UK, Germany, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland. Please note that you must be logged in to your CORSAIR account to apply the promo code and there is a limit of one per customer. "


----------



## aberrero

I think my Gigabyte board is reporting high ram clocks but actualy running it at a low speed. What do people get in AIDA for Memory copy test? I get 29675MB/s and it is reporting DDR4-2133, when it should be DDR4-3200. Is my boot failing at these ram speeds and the system is setting a lower one? The BIOS and Gigabyte app both report 3200MHz.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I think my Gigabyte board is reporting high ram clocks but actualy running it at a low speed. What do people get in AIDA for Memory copy test? I get 29675MB/s and it is reporting DDR4-2133, when it should be DDR4-3200. Is my boot failing at these ram speeds and the system is setting a lower one? The BIOS and Gigabyte app both report 3200MHz.


AIDA reads mine as 2672Mhz (Which it is).


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AIDA reads mine as 2672Mhz (Which it is).


Mind telling me your copy test score?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AIDA reads mine as 2672Mhz (Which it is).
> 
> 
> 
> Mind telling me your copy test score?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes it does.
> Let us know how you go


Well this did not fix the problem. Wondering if it may be ram related since it only shows 2 sticks being compatible in the spec sheet and I am running 4. Does not seem to be unstable though in windows as I ran tm5 several times with no crashes


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes it does.
> Let us know how you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this did not fix the problem. Wondering if it may be ram related since it only shows 2 sticks being compatible in the spec sheet and I am running 4. Does not seem to be unstable though in windows as I ran tm5 several times with no crashes
Click to expand...

Hmm, can always pop out a couple of stick and see if that helps?


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmm, can always pop out a couple of stick and see if that helps?


I will give that a try later today


----------



## StarfireX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> What CL Trident RGB? 16 or the higher one?
> 
> From what I understand the CL14 3200mhz is whats working right now, Higher binned 3600 CL16 should be same?


It's cl17 but I've gotten it up to 3164 now at 15-17-17


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Back to previous problems. It crashes with no video signal as soon as I'm into Windows again. I don't believe it's one single driver or anything either because it's a gradual decline. It's starts with a crash 1 hour into Windows, then after 30 minutes, then after 10 minutes, and so on. Now the crash occurs 5 seconds after logging in.
I'm considering RMA at this point.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> There is no update first thing and corsair sending AM4 socket to selected country and other companies sending worldwide and for free. So it will piss off if they are sending to selected country even they didn't give any ETA date for them god know when they will send to other country.
> 
> "The AM4 bracket is currently available at no cost for limited time only (while supplies last). It is available in the US, UK, Germany, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland. Please note that you must be logged in to your CORSAIR account to apply the promo code and there is a limit of one per customer. "


I told you before , every one take that WHO using corsair h series cooler , Corsair fail to support ryzen. Corsair not ready RYZEN.

Corsair only support u.s.a and some eu counrty. If you are out of supported country no chance take am4 kit. corsair lose customer trust only for 4 euro kit. And asetek not ready for that kit so you will so much wait than this.

h115i under their waranty and ı have invoice but corsair support dont care







ı asked corsair support team ' ı am live in out of supportted country and our online and reseller store doesnt support am4 kit .what can ı do for using h115i on am4 mb ' only says me we cannot help sorry

corsair has been finished for me.









when ı looking noctua and arctic cooler , only sent email with invoice thats all. you can get free kit at World wide.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> I told you before , every one take that WHO using corsair h series cooler , Corsair fail to support ryzen. Corsair not ready RYZEN.
> 
> Corsair only support u.s.a and some eu counrty. If you are out of supported country no chance take am4 kit. corsair lose customer trust only for 4 euro kit. And asetek not ready for that kit so you will so much wait than this.
> 
> h115i under their waranty and ı have invoice but corsair support dont care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ı asked corsair support team ' ı am live in out of supportted country and our online and reseller store doesnt support am4 kit .what can ı do for using h115i on am4 mb ' only says me we cannot help sorry
> 
> corsair has been finished for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when ı looking noctua and arctic cooler , only sent email with invoice thats all. you can get free kit at World wide.


Agreed. Still there is no place from where we can buy.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Agreed. Still there is no place from where we can buy.


All cooler maker brand know what am4 spec before ryzen launch. but they arent care with their customers WHO using their product. (excluding noctua) , all makers has been fail. because still no kit for am4.

because corsair h series or arctic cooler freezer series , etc made by asetek. Noctua ready ryzen because customers important. Noctua only make one job . make the best cooling solution. Noctua am4 kit by nocuta. corsair am4 kit made by asetek.

Maybe can buy after couple of months at amazon or newegg , etc. pay 4 - 10 Euro + shippment ,

some amd user waiting mb or cpu cooler for enable using system. for example me , there is no mb and no cpu cooler. ı will replace my garbage h115 i with noctua am4 supported cooler. or buy arctic freezer 360 , cooler master.

never buy again CORSAIR product.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Agreed. Still there is no place from where we can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> All cooler maker brand know what am4 spec before ryzen launch. but they arent care with their customers WHO using their product. (excluding noctua) , all makers has been fail. because still no kit for am4.
> 
> because corsair h series or arctic cooler freezer series , etc made by asetek. Noctua ready ryzen because customers important. Noctua only make one job . make the best cooling solution. Noctua am4 kit by nocuta. corsair am4 kit made by asetek.
> 
> Maybe can buy after couple of months at amazon or newegg , etc. pay 4 - 10 Euro + shippment ,
> 
> some amd user waiting mb or cpu cooler for enable using system. for example me , there is no mb and no cpu cooler. ı will replace my garbage h115 i with noctua am4 supported cooler. or buy arctic freezer 360 , cooler master.
> 
> never buy again CORSAIR product.
Click to expand...

The answer here is the never buy an Asetek made product........

the CoolIT designed Corsair AIOs fit without needing a bracket fyi


----------



## amlett

Ryzen 1700
Gskill 2x8GB 3000C14
ASUS Prime Pro X370 with last Beta BIOS 0505 (updated from 0502)

RAM seems pefrectly fine at 3200C14 at 1.35v. CPU with stock cooling at 3.6 1.2v


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> Gskill 2x8GB 3000C14
> ASUS Prime Pro X370 with last *Beta BIOS 0505* (updated from 0502)
> 
> RAM seems pefrectly fine at 3200C14 at 1.35v. CPU with stock cooling at 3.6 1.2v


Where are you getting this from? What changes does it have from the 0504?


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? What changes does it have from the 0504?


I found it here:

https://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=939975&postcount=102

No issues at all. H5 AM4 can't come soon enough

By the way, the kit I'm using is TridentZ F4-3000C14D-16GTZ


----------



## Game256

Are there significant internal differences in quality of parts between B350 and X370, particularly made by Asus?

On paper they look almost the same.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> All cooler maker brand know what am4 spec before ryzen launch. but they arent care with their customers WHO using their product. (excluding noctua) , all makers has been fail. because still no kit for am4.
> 
> because corsair h series or arctic cooler freezer series , etc made by asetek. Noctua ready ryzen because customers important. Noctua only make one job . make the best cooling solution. Noctua am4 kit by nocuta. corsair am4 kit made by asetek.
> 
> Maybe can buy after couple of months at amazon or newegg , etc. pay 4 - 10 Euro + shippment ,
> 
> some amd user waiting mb or cpu cooler for enable using system. for example me , there is no mb and no cpu cooler. ı will replace my garbage h115 i with noctua am4 supported cooler. or buy arctic freezer 360 , cooler master.
> 
> never buy again CORSAIR product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The answer here is the never buy an Asetek made product........
> 
> the CoolIT designed Corsair AIOs fit without needing a bracket fyi


I feel bad when in corsair forum mod said don't do advertisement about other company, I told me I paid for something and there is no communication from your end and you sending AM4 bracket to only few countries, so of course I will compare with other, if it was free so definitely I will not say word but I paid for the cooler. Finally I sale my CPU & MOB to friend so he can use it and I will wait for a month so hopefully all motherboard get to their stable stage and in meanwhile I will sell my H100i v2. So which radiator cooling should I buy NZXT or any other which good service support. Well I honestly I never had RMA issue corsair recently my 780t I/O panel lights was not working so I received the replacement in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The answer here is the never buy an Asetek made product........
> 
> the CoolIT designed Corsair AIOs fit without needing a bracket fyi


I feel bad when in corsair forum mod said don't do advertisement about other company, I told me I paid for something and there is no communication from your end and you sending AM4 bracket to only few countries, so of course I will compare with other, if it was free so definitely I will not say word but I paid for the cooler. Finally I sale my CPU & MOB to friend so he can use it and I will wait for a month so hopefully all motherboard get to their stable stage and in meanwhile I will sell my H100i v2. So which radiator cooling should I buy NZXT or any other which good service support. Well I honestly I never had RMA issue corsair recently my 780t I/O panel lights was not working so I received the replacement in 2 weeks.[/quote]

I understand the frustration, believe me I do.

Best thing you can hope for is for Corsair to lift their game and ship these brackets out to everyone.

Think you might be able to pick up a Hyper 212 or Wraith cooler 2nd hand in the meantime, would be better than nothing right?

I have never bought an AseTek cooler and I'm not going to start anytime soon, I've had an H100i, H110i GT, Nepton 240m, Seidon 120XL, Fractal Design Kelvin S36 and the EK Predator, can't stand what AseTek has done to the AIO market tbh but that's my rant with them.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I found it here:
> 
> https://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=939975&postcount=102
> 
> No issues at all. H5 AM4 can't come soon enough
> 
> By the way, the kit I'm using is TridentZ F4-3000C14D-16GTZ


Is that RAM on the compatibility list?


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I feel bad when in corsair forum mod said don't do advertisement about other company, I told me I paid for something and there is no communication from your end and you sending AM4 bracket to only few countries, so of course I will compare with other, if it was free so definitely I will not say word but I paid for the cooler. Finally I sale my CPU & MOB to friend so he can use it and I will wait for a month so hopefully all motherboard get to their stable stage and in meanwhile I will sell my H100i v2. So which radiator cooling should I buy NZXT or any other which good service support. Well I honestly I never had RMA issue corsair recently my 780t I/O panel lights was not working so I received the replacement in 2 weeks.


I understand the frustration, believe me I do.

Best thing you can hope for is for Corsair to lift their game and ship these brackets out to everyone.

Think you might be able to pick up a Hyper 212 or Wraith cooler 2nd hand in the meantime, would be better than nothing right?

I have never bought an AseTek cooler and I'm not going to start anytime soon, I've had an H100i, H110i GT, Nepton 240m, Seidon 120XL, Fractal Design Kelvin S36 and the EK Predator, can't stand what AseTek has done to the AIO market tbh but that's my rant with them.[/quote]

Thanks


----------



## NoDestiny

Motherboard reviews seem to be lacking... curious is B350 overclocks existing Ryzen to their limits as well as the X370. Anywho know?


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Is that RAM on the compatibility list?


I didn't look for it. I had already this sticks. one side samsung IMCs if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Newwt

MSI pro carbon instock on newegg...

I was waiting on the taichi, does anyone know how they compare?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> MSI pro carbon instock on newegg...
> 
> I was waiting on the taichi, does anyone know how they compare?


Risky purchase with the cheaper VRM components used on the Titanium. I don't think anyone has posted bare pcb shots for VRM analysis yet, board could also be over priced like its more expensive brother.

The Taichi is pretty much the best board at it's price, I'd personally wait for it. BCLK gen, better power delivery, built in wifi, dual M.2, and just a super rich feature set all around.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Risky purchase with the cheaper VRM components used on the Titanium. I don't think anyone has posted bare pcb shots for VRM analysis yet, board could also be over priced like its more expensive brother.
> 
> The Taichi is pretty much the best board at it's price, I'd personally wait for it. BCLK gen, better power delivery, built in wifi, dual M.2, and just a super rich feature set all around.


Thanks , guess the waiting continues


----------



## Zhany

And the MSI pro carbon is already sold out on newegg lol. Still waiting on the C6 Hero myself from either amazon or newegg whoever gets it in first.


----------



## AlphaC

Bad news
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://hardforum.com/members/ansz.299810/*
> Hey guys, Alan here and I'm a GIGABYTE staff member.
> 
> Our inventory stock supposed to pull through this week. Haven't seen it yet, but even afterwards it'll take ~1-3 days to ship out to storefront/e-tailers. Expected limited quantity of our boards until 2 weeks later when we have a gigantic shipment incoming.
> 
> *(another post)...*
> 
> The AX370-Gaming K7 will be the flagship board for our Ryzen product lineup.


https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k7.1926752/

Expect 2-3 weeks for the Gigabyte X370 boards

Expect the K7 with bclk to be the flagship for now.

More bad news:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/members/asrockmb.189529/*
> End of March is the same info we were just given too - more preorders than boards. Sorry about this.


https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-8#post-30601251

Pull the trigger on other boards? Nah...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I didn't look for it. I had already this sticks. one side samsung IMCs if I'm not wrong.


Thank you for posting the bios update. Unfortunately, my ram I have in my second computer still will only boot at 2133 speeds. DOCP recognizes the ram and even gives the 2933 option but, no joy. Everything else is still solid, though.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey all! Quick update on the Ryzen Information Database! If you haven't submitted your information or updated it after further tweaking, please do so right meow! Thank you for your overclocking service!

Database Metrics as of 9MAR17:




Database Metrics as of 9MAR17:




Keep those overclocks coming, we need more information! Also, again, please keep your information updated (new cooling, new OC, new RAM, etc)!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Bad news
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *https://hardforum.com/members/ansz.299810/*
> Hey guys, Alan here and I'm a GIGABYTE staff member.
> 
> Our inventory stock supposed to pull through this week. Haven't seen it yet, but even afterwards it'll take ~1-3 days to ship out to storefront/e-tailers. Expected limited quantity of our boards until 2 weeks later when we have a gigantic shipment incoming.
> 
> *(another post)...*
> 
> The AX370-Gaming K7 will be the flagship board for our Ryzen product lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k7.1926752/
> 
> Expect 2-3 weeks for the Gigabyte X370 boards
> 
> Expect the K7 with bclk to be the flagship for now.
> 
> More bad news:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/members/asrockmb.189529/*
> End of March is the same info we were just given too - more preorders than boards. Sorry about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/the-asrock-thread-support-feedback-etc.18760683/page-8#post-30601251
> 
> Pull the trigger on other boards? Nah...
Click to expand...

Considering pre-ordered the board on Feb 23rd I really hope I get in on that first shipment =( I understand the later shipments being more a "mass buy" but like far as I'm aware I'm Pre-order #3 in all of NA right now. I contacted NCIX and trying to get a ETA when they expect to be able to deliver the boards.

me and a friend with similar builds are just waiting on this now. Have everything else


----------



## Newwt

3 msi titaniums left

$359
https://www.amazon.com/MSI-X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM/dp/B06WLNZ1JH/ref=sr_1_9?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489523990&sr=1-9&keywords=asrock+x370


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> 3 msi titaniums left
> 
> $359
> https://www.amazon.com/MSI-X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM/dp/B06WLNZ1JH/ref=sr_1_9?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489523990&sr=1-9&keywords=asrock+x370


Wow that is incredibly overpriced, aren't the Titanium as well considered to have super subpar VRM? And be a poor overclocker, and no Bclk gen


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Wow that is incredibly overpriced, aren't the Titanium as well considered to have super subpar VRM? And be a poor overclocker, and no Bclk gen


from what I've read, yes


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey all! Quick update on the Ryzen Information Database! If you haven't submitted your information or updated it after further tweaking, please do so.
> 
> Keep those overclocks coming, we need more information! Also, again, please keep your information updated (new cooling, new OC, new RAM, etc)!


I think clarity would be improved if the 'X' models temps are noted as either "as reported" or "as reported minus 20C."


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I think clarity would be improved if the 'X' models temps are noted as either "as reported" or "as reported minus 20C."


This is just a very basic display, there are not enough observations to have any meaningful information. Once we get more responses, we'll do a more in-depth analysis for sure! Keep the info coming!


----------



## opty165

Looks like Newegg got their stock of Taichi's in! Just got an order verification email that it should be shipping within 24hrs. Finally!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> Looks like Newegg got their stock of Taichi's in! Just got an order verification email that it should be shipping within 24hrs. Finally!
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Nice







Still waiting on a Crosshair VI Hero myself, was going to go with the MSI Titanium until I found out they used Nikos for the VRMs


----------



## PewnFlavorTang

anyone know if the BIOSTAR X370GT7 has bclk generator?


----------



## Newwt

I see the killer is in but taichi says notify still


----------



## HexagonRabbit

::edit for correction::


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> That's It! I'm tapping out. The ASUS x370 prime is absolute.......
> A week ago I'm playing Diablo and overwatch on my old MB. Today I lose a video signal every 5 minutes or get stuck in a driver loop. Sometimes it restarts, other times it just shuts off. I have tried everything I can think of and I'm at the point I'm just sick of it.
> I understand a new architecture is buggy. I get it.
> What I refuse to expect is well over $550 in new parts to just "wait for BIOS updates before it's any good.


I think you are the only one with this issue which is odd, on overclockers.com bunch of people have the prime and ive yet to see anyone with the same issue. Im curious as to whats going on with yours, and honestly doesnt seem to be a hardware issue, im assuming your using a video card obviously, maybe you need to set its bios to uefi only if you did a uefi install of w10 i know some people have issues like that. Id copy and paste the event viewer youre getting for your bsod and google it see where it ends up.


----------



## Code-Red

Finally found a Gaming 5 in stock, once it arrives I can finally start the build. Just waiting on my AM4 adapter from EK.


----------



## Nighthog

Seems the Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 isn't such a good overclocker looking at VRM temperatures.

Currently just quick testing what I can get with the stock spire cooler that came with the Ryzen 7 1700.

Only at 1.176-1.188 volts under Prime95 small FFT full load I'm hitting between 72-80C on the VRM MOS on this motherboard.

Clocked at 3500Mhz and 2666Mhz memory. cpu going between 65-70C at 2700rpm. (varies by test running)

I only have 1x 120mm exhaust fan on it though in the back of the chassis.


----------



## Scottland

Hmm, it looks like I'll have a CH6 and Gigabyte K7 both with me by the end of the week. Any thoughts which one I should keep? They're both costing the same, CH6 seems to be better spec but also seems to have lots of teething issues regarding the BIOS?


----------



## AngryLobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Seems the Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 isn't such a good overclocker looking at VRM temperatures.
> 
> Currently just quick testing what I can get with the stock spire cooler that came with the Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> Only at 1.176-1.188 volts under Prime95 small FFT full load I'm hitting between 72-80C on the VRM MOS on this motherboard.
> 
> Clocked at 3500Mhz and 2666Mhz memory. cpu going between 65-70C at 2700rpm. (varies by test running)
> 
> I only have 1x 120mm exhaust fan on it though in the back of the chassis.


ASRock X370 Killers VRM temps for me are in the mid/high 60's under stress testing. Not really that much better.

I'm going to add Ramsinks to the VRM IC's that are naked on my Gigabyte board just for peace of mind. I know it has individual temp sensors for each side.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Hmm, it looks like I'll have a CH6 and Gigabyte K7 both with me by the end of the week. Any thoughts which one I should keep? They're both costing the same, CH6 seems to be better spec but also seems to have lots of teething issues regarding the BIOS?


You got confirmation of shipment of the k7? Gigabyte posted a teaser of them unboxing K7's finally 8 hours ago. Had a preorder in since Feb 23rd =( been waiting lonnnnng time. No word yet from Newegg when its gonna ship.

Assuming once rest of the world starts to get them should see it around same time hopefully.


----------



## Scottland

Yep, the K7 shipped this morning (I was originally given the 20th as a date). CH6 should ship on Friday


----------



## Medusa666

Do you guys think ASUS or the likes will release any more high-end boards, I think that the Crosshair IV is good but would be nice to see something close to the Rampage 10th year ann. or MSI Godlike motherboards?

Any information on this or rumors?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think you are the only one with this issue which is odd, on overclockers.com bunch of people have the prime and ive yet to see anyone with the same issue. Im curious as to whats going on with yours, and honestly doesnt seem to be a hardware issue, im assuming your using a video card obviously, maybe you need to set its bios to uefi only if you did a uefi install of w10 i know some people have issues like that. Id copy and paste the event viewer youre getting for your bsod and google it see where it ends up.


...
I've done all of that.

::edit::
NVM. I've got one more thing to try and I think I may be on to something. The symptoms act very much like a PCI issue so I tried two different riser cables.
If I plug the GPU straight into the MB and it fixes it, then I have to be an idiot. The MB is a 3.0 and I'm coming from a AM3+ board that didn't have 3.0.
I'm not sure if this explains crashing while in BIOS or not.


----------



## Carniflex

There is now a first B350 review visible in the internet (as far as I am aware). No overclocking part in there at all though :/

https://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/7456-gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3

Day 13 of the age of Ryzen - still no mATX B350 reviews, sill no B350 reviews including overclocking.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> ...
> I've done all of that.
> 
> ::edit::
> NVM. I've got one more thing to try and I think I may be on to something. The symptoms act very much like a PCI issue so I tried two different riser cables.
> If I plug the GPU straight into the MB and it fixes it, then I have to be an idiot. The MB is a 3.0 and I'm coming from a AM3+ board that didn't have 3.0.
> I'm not sure if this explains crashing while in BIOS or not.


It could. If i had known you were using a riser cable i would have suggested that instantly. Its a possibility yea.


----------



## twistedspace

Why does amazon assume it will take more than a month to restock CH6


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> Why does amazon assume it will take more than a month to restock CH6


Pretty sure someone stated that they were indeed pulled from sales because of the BIOS bug. Might be why its taking a while.


----------



## hammelgammler

Does anyone know if you can run DDR4-3200 CL14 RAM with the AsRock X370 Killer SLI and 1700X? I could get the Mobo/CPU combo for an okay price, and 3200 CL14 should be fine I think.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can run DDR4-3200 CL14 RAM with the AsRock X370 Killer SLI and 1700X? I could get the Mobo/CPU combo for an okay price, and 3200 CL14 should be fine I think.


I have that board, and cannot get it to post past 2400 right now. I have seen others who, with certain ram kits, have been able to get higher but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I have that board, and cannot get it to post past 2400 right now. I have seen others who, with certain ram kits, have been able to get higher but your mileage may vary.


I cant even get past 2133...

I tried xmp timings with lowered clocks, every single bios available, nada.


----------



## Ultracarpet

I have the asus prime b350 matx board... I couldn't move my ram clocks at all, but then i flashed the bios to the latest one, and i can run 2933mhz @ the xmp timings designed for 3200mhz (16,18,18,38). Only crappy thing is, I lost the ability to change secondary timings (they disappeared from the bios).

Also, I have no idea what my VRM temps are, pretty sure what I've been looking at has not been right. I have CPU temps which seem correct, and then the only other temp I can assume VRM's would be is motherboard temp. However, that temperature is always lower than my CPU, and I feel like that isn't right considering my VRM's don't have a heatsink.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I cant even get past 2133...
> 
> I tried xmp timings with lowered clocks, every single bios available, nada.


What you are talking about seems to be the norm atm. I may have a bit of explanation that could help you out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I had an opportunity to talk to JJ from Asus after the podcast on Monday. He stated that we should be seeing RAM kits validated for Zen hitting the market Soon™. I also got an earful of information about memory controllers, voltages and DDR as a whole, but it was so much information, I didn't really retain all of it.


What JJ told me was that AMD and Intel have different memory controllers (makes sense really), and because of that, they both handle DDR4 differently. The motherboard manufacturers have been adding a controller that translate the AMD memory instructions to something that Intel validated RAM can use.

I foresee that we will be seeing "AMD validated RAM" hit the market soon, if not already. When we start getting that, I believe that a lot of the RAM issues that people are happening may be corrected.

This is my rough interpretation of what JJ told me, so please take this info with a grain of salt


----------



## ihatelolcats

is there a way to disable or avoid using SMT in windows if it is not allowed in BIOS?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> It could. If i had known you were using a riser cable i would have suggested that instantly. Its a possibility yea.


In my defense, I bought a brand new one to eliminate one of the possibilities.


----------



## jprovido

my asus prime b350 matx motherboard will be delievered today. tomorrow the 1700x. how good is the prime b350 matx boards in overclocking? no heatsinks on the vrms is a bit worrying


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What you are talking about seems to be the norm atm. I may have a bit of explanation that could help you out.
> What JJ told me was that AMD and Intel have different memory controllers (makes sense really), and because of that, they both handle DDR4 differently. The motherboard manufacturers have been adding a controller that translate the AMD memory instructions to something that Intel validated RAM can use.
> 
> I foresee that we will be seeing "AMD validated RAM" hit the market soon, if not already. When we start getting that, I believe that a lot of the RAM issues that people are happening may be corrected.
> 
> This is my rough interpretation of what JJ told me, so please take this info with a grain of salt


So no need to buy new RAM I can use my corsair dominator 3000 Mhz in Ryzen board ?

Well as far I seen none of you guys purchased asrock taichi its due to stock availability.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> So no need to buy new RAM I can use my corsair dominator 3000 Mhz in Ryzen board ?


I think the best thing to do is wait and see what RAM gets validated for these new motherboards. I am sure that companies will post that kind of information soon enough,


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What you are talking about seems to be the norm atm. I may have a bit of explanation that could help you out.
> What JJ told me was that AMD and Intel have different memory controllers (makes sense really), and because of that, they both handle DDR4 differently. The motherboard manufacturers have been adding a controller that translate the AMD memory instructions to something that Intel validated RAM can use.
> 
> I foresee that we will be seeing "AMD validated RAM" hit the market soon, if not already. When we start getting that, I believe that a lot of the RAM issues that people are happening may be corrected.
> 
> This is my rough interpretation of what JJ told me, so please take this info with a grain of salt


like what I said in this thread a few days ago I was planning on taking out the 2 sticks of 8gb 3200mhz from my kaby rig to my ryzen build. will that be ok or should I buy a specific ram kit? I'm down to buying a new one as long as it works better


----------



## Simmons572

I'd recommend just using what you have. If you have issues, get new RAM.

No sense spending money if you don't have to.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I'd recommend just using what you have. If you have issues, get new RAM.
> 
> No sense spending money if you don't have to.


I'm actually looking for an excuse to buy one. I like how fully populated ram slots look tbh. not that I need it (I only use my pc for gaming) but If there IS a ram kit that works better/perfectly with ryzen then I'd buy it


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I'm actually looking for an excuse to buy one. I like how fully populated ram slots look tbh. not that I need it (I only use my pc for gaming) but If there IS a ram kit that works better/perfectly with ryzen then I'd buy it


Yeah, I am with you, that fully populated RAM looks great.

I am not sure which mobo you have (for Zen), but I would recommend going to the mobo vendors' sites to see if you can find any information on approved RAM

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/HelpDesk_QVL/

On Asus's page, they have a pdf list of RAM validated to run at specified clock speeds on the Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Seems the Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 isn't such a good overclocker looking at VRM temperatures.
> 
> Currently just quick testing what I can get with the stock spire cooler that came with the Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> Only at 1.176-1.188 volts under Prime95 small FFT full load I'm hitting between 72-80C on the VRM MOS on this motherboard.
> 
> Clocked at 3500Mhz and 2666Mhz memory. cpu going between 65-70C at 2700rpm. (varies by test running)
> 
> I only have 1x 120mm exhaust fan on it though in the back of the chassis.


I should have matx gaming 3 tonight maybe i can get some quick numbers i have an AiO, 1800x and some Trident Z 3200 C14. Ill steal some fans out my current rig and give it a try.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Seems the Gigabyte AB350-Gaming 3 isn't such a good overclocker looking at VRM temperatures.
> 
> Currently just quick testing what I can get with the stock spire cooler that came with the Ryzen 7 1700.
> 
> Only at 1.176-1.188 volts under Prime95 small FFT full load I'm hitting between 72-80C on the VRM MOS on this motherboard.
> 
> Clocked at 3500Mhz and 2666Mhz memory. cpu going between 65-70C at 2700rpm. (varies by test running)
> 
> I only have 1x 120mm exhaust fan on it though in the back of the chassis.


Do you have any fps drop issue , caused by high temp vrm ?

Hi all ,

in our seller store asus x370 hero 289 usd. should ı wait gigabyte gaming k7 or go buy asus ? which one have better gaming experience and stability ?

any recommendation ?

thanks.


----------



## Kagetora3581

All of them loo sweet but I've yet to find anything review wise for the Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7. I don't think it's going to be that different from the Gaming 5 just that the K7 comes with 2 extra headers for System Fan/Water Pump. So I'm assuming those 2 extra headers could theoretically be used for either water pump OR 2 extra fans, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Hi all ,
> 
> in our seller store asus x370 hero 289 usd. should ı wait gigabyte gaming k7 or go buy asus ? which one have better gaming experience and stability ?
> 
> any recommendation ?
> 
> thanks.


The ASUS Hero looks awesome but he Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 is just as nice and isn't as expensive since it's only $209 to $210 USD so I'd recommend going with Gigabyte and maybe use the money left over on something else like Graphics card or something like that.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagetora3581*
> 
> All of them loo sweet but I've yet to find anything review wise for the Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7. I don't think it's going to be that different from the Gaming 5 just that the K7 comes with 2 extra headers for System Fan/Water Pump. So I'm assuming those 2 extra headers could theoretically be used for either water pump OR 2 extra fans, correct?
> The ASUS Hero looks awesome but he Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 is just as nice and isn't as expensive since it's only $209 to $210 USD so I'd recommend going with Gigabyte and maybe use the money left over on something else like Graphics card or something like that.


thanks for your recommend. all my pc parts ready only ı dont have mb and h115i am4 kit.

can I get other recommendation please ?

in this thread WHO using gigabyte gaming 5 or other gigabyte am4 mb ? please can tell us , how much get vrm temp under loading ?


----------



## Alwrath

FLARE X IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> in this thread WHO using gigabyte gaming 5 or other gigabyte am4 mb ? please can tell us , how much get vrm temp under loading ?


Theyll reach about 60°C under stress testing.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> in this thread WHO using gigabyte gaming 5 or other gigabyte am4 mb ? please can tell us , how much get vrm temp under loading ?


If you can wait, I would not get the Gaming 5 as it looks like it is already being replaced:

"We have 2 AORUS boards that will be entering the market real soon, in fact the Gaming K7 will already be in this week.

The AX370-Gaming K7 and K5 will have BLCK, while the earlier launch MB Gaming 5 does not.

The K7 will be priced higher than the 5 at MSRP $209.99 in the US, but the Gaming K5 will be priced lower than the launch board at MSRP $169.99."

Posted Today on: https://hardforum.com/threads/am4-bclk-overclocking.1927053/


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> If you can wait, I would not get the Gaming 5 as it looks like it is already being replaced:
> 
> "We have 2 AORUS boards that will be entering the market real soon, in fact the Gaming K7 will already be in this week.
> 
> The AX370-Gaming K7 and K5 will have BLCK, while the earlier launch MB Gaming 5 does not.
> 
> The K7 will be priced higher than the 5 at MSRP $209.99 in the US, but the Gaming K5 will be priced lower than the launch board at MSRP $169.99."
> 
> Posted Today on: https://hardforum.com/threads/am4-bclk-overclocking.1927053/


Thanks man


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> FLARE X IS UP https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=F4-3200C14D-16GFX&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


awesome, but those heat spreaders are ugly


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> If you can wait, I would not get the Gaming 5 as it looks like it is already being replaced:
> 
> "We have 2 AORUS boards that will be entering the market real soon, in fact the Gaming K7 will already be in this week.
> 
> The AX370-Gaming K7 and K5 will have BLCK, while the earlier launch MB Gaming 5 does not.
> 
> The K7 will be priced higher than the 5 at MSRP $209.99 in the US, but the Gaming K5 will be priced lower than the launch board at MSRP $169.99."
> 
> Posted Today on: https://hardforum.com/threads/am4-bclk-overclocking.1927053/


The K5 will have a weaker/cheaper VRM setup. The gaming 5 is almost identical to the K7, which will be their current flagship board and is not being replaced by the K5; the G5 simply lacks the bclk gen IC.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I went with the CH6 instead of the K7 as the price was the same, but the CH6 was in stock.

If you guys were get either the either the K7 or the CH6, what would you use?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I went with the CH6 instead of the K7 as the price was the same, but the CH6 was in stock.
> 
> If you guys were get either the either the K7 or the CH6, what would you use?


I have a CH6 on the way, should have it next week. I liked the VRM quality from what I was seeing in VRM reviews.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmm, can always pop out a couple of stick and see if that helps?


Updated to the Beta bios 1.0C and this seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## Osirus23

A new beta BIOS for the AX370 Gaming 5 enables XSplit Broadcaster/Gamecaster premium license? Why would that be a BIOS function?

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> If you guys were get either the either the K7 or the CH6, what would you use?


Even with all of the problems, if I were given the chance to choose any Ryzen board, I would choose the C6H (again).


----------



## hammelgammler

Can someone tell me the difference between ASRock X370 Killer SLI and ASRock X370 Fatal1ty K4?

I saw that the Killer SLI doesn't have USB 3.1 and worse audio, but I don't really need both things.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference between ASRock X370 Killer SLI and ASRock X370 Fatal1ty K4?
> 
> I saw that the Killer SLI doesn't have USB 3.1 and worse audio, but I don't really need both things.


Looks like mainly the audio, USB 3.1 and wifi capability are the primary differences. They have the same number of power phases using the same components. That and the color schemes


----------



## tacobob89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Looks like mainly the audio, USB 3.1 and wifi capability are the primary differences. They have the same number of power phases using the same components. That and the color schemes


and price!


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacobob89*
> 
> and price!


True, Although that difference is 10 dollars between the K4 and the Fatal1ty just depends on what features are important


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Newegg has the AX370-Gaming K7 in. Just ordered one.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I have a CH6 on the way, should have it next week. I liked the VRM quality from what I was seeing in VRM reviews.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> Even with all of the problems, if I were given the chance to choose any Ryzen board, I would choose the C6H (again).


Thanks! Glad I went with the CH6 then. Main reason being the UEFI and I know that the CH6 will receive good support in the future.


----------



## dirtyvu

Newegg finally got the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming K7 in stock so now my 1800X has a home! Can't get here soon enough. Happy times ahead!

Also picked up the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 CPU cooler to go with it.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> Newegg finally got the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming K7 in stock so now my 1800X has a home! Can't get here soon enough. Happy times ahead!
> 
> Also picked up the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 CPU cooler to go with it.


Very Nice









Looks like I might get my tax return on Friday, so I might be able to order my 1800x then. Probably going to go with a cheap air cooler to hold me over until my corsair AM4 adapter arrives.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> Newegg finally got the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming K7 in stock so now my 1800X has a home! Can't get here soon enough. Happy times ahead!
> 
> Also picked up the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 CPU cooler to go with it.


is there any difference from the regular version other than mounting?


----------



## cssorkinman

GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming K7 incoming! - Should have it Tuesday.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyvu*
> 
> Newegg finally got the GIGABYTE GA-AX370-Gaming K7 in stock so now my 1800X has a home! Can't get here soon enough. Happy times ahead!
> 
> Also picked up the Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 CPU cooler to go with it.


Thankyou for that. Canceled my Asus prime x370 order and grabbed one too


----------



## dirtyvu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is there any difference from the regular version other than mounting?


Are you talking the Noctua? From what I know, it's the same except for the mounting.


----------



## Zhany

Aaand the K7 is sold out already


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Aaand the K7 is sold out already


Yeah, I had just stumbled upon it and saw it in stock on the page. I refreshed 15-20 seconds later, it was out.


----------



## mumford

You guys crashed the Newegg server.


----------



## Alwrath

Me and my brother got one. Sorry guys. On the bright side theres gonna be a msi carbon and asus prime in stock soonish


----------



## Zhany

Just got an e-mail that my CH6 just shipped WOOT WOOT, will be here Thursday the 23rd. It has a long journey from California to South Carolina


----------



## rv8000

Could someone with the Gigabye gaming 5 hop into the bios and hover over the right side monitoring tab (the one that shows clock, bckl, memory speed, temps etc)? I noticed that any mouse movement is making my bclk jump from 100.29 up to 149 and in between while moving the cursor. Wondering if it's just a monitoring bug or if something is up with my board.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Could someone with the Gigabye gaming 5 hop into the bios and hover over the right side monitoring tab (the one that shows clock, bckl, memory speed, temps etc)? I noticed that any mouse movement is making my bclk jump from 100.29 up to 149 and in between while moving the cursor. Wondering if it's just a monitoring bug or if something is up with my board.


What BIOS are you on? Mousing in the BIOS was really funky in F3.


----------



## Lance01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is there any difference from the regular version other than mounting?


Noctua has a specific bracket. I think you can order the bracket separate but I picked up a new one on newegg.

NEW
NH-D15 SE-AM4


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> What BIOS are you on? Mousing in the BIOS was really funky in F3.


F5c, just recently updated to F5d. F3 had the same issue for me.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lance01*
> 
> Noctua has a specific bracket. I think you can order the bracket separate but I picked up a new one on newegg.
> 
> NEW
> NH-D15 SE-AM4


Theyll send em out for free if you fill in the form on their site. Got one for my nh-u14s


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> F5c, just recently updated to F5d. F3 had the same issue for me.


Where are you downloading these bios versions from?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Where are you downloading these bios versions from?


Gigabyte's website on the mobo page. http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl

The @BIOS app has been unable to download new BIOSs since I bought my first Gigabyte motherboard in 2004. I don't know why it even exists still.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Gigabyte's website on the mobo page. http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl
> 
> The @BIOS app has been unable to download new BIOSs since I bought my first Gigabyte motherboard in 2004. I don't know why it even exists still.


@BIOS just worked on the Z270 build I put together with a Z270M Gaming 5. Forgot my USB at home while at a friends place setting up their machine


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> @BIOS just worked on the Z270 build I put together with a Z270M Gaming 5. Forgot my USB at home while at a friends place setting up their machine


It flashes fine. But if you click the update button (a least on all the boards I've had) it only loads up super out of date BIOSs.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Well I was wrong and stand corrected. The Prime is running well.
I replaced my riser cable roughly 6 months ago because due to similar issues but different enough to send me on another direction.
When my new board arrived and I was getting issues, I replaced the cable again. Two days ago I didn't think it would be statistically probable to happen a third so I got yet another cable. Still had issues including crashing in BIOS which made me think it was the chip. Yesterday I had to know and plugged my card straight in.
Runs like a champ (other than previous mentions that can be cured with a BIOS update).

3 bad riser cables and 2 were bad out of the box. Don't care for the way it looks but I'm glad my stuff is in working order.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Well I was wrong and stand corrected. The Prime is running well.
> I replaced my riser cable roughly 6 months ago because due to similar issues but different enough to send me on another direction.
> When my new board arrived and I was getting issues, I replaced the cable again. Two days ago I didn't think it would be statistically probable to happen a third so I got yet another cable. Still had issues including crashing in BIOS which made me think it was the chip. Yesterday I had to know and plugged my card straight in.
> Runs like a champ (other than previous mentions that can be cured with a BIOS update).
> 
> 3 bad riser cables and 2 were bad out of the box. Don't care for the way it looks but I'm glad my stuff is in working order.


Can you provide a link for the raiser you have at the moment ?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

All three were thermaltakes.


----------



## xzamples

how frequent are the bios versions being released?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> how frequent are the bios versions being released?


Not fast enough for asrock lol.

They have done 4 since release, and my memory is still stuck at 2133...


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> F5c, just recently updated to F5d. F3 had the same issue for me.


I'm not seeing this issue in F5D, and I dont' remember it in F5C or F3 either.

By the way, is there a way to adjust BCLK on the Gaming 5? It is greyed out for me. I thought it should be available if you're willing to also change the PCIe clock.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I'm not seeing this issue in F5D, and I dont' remember it in F5C or F3 either.
> 
> By the way, is there a way to adjust BCLK on the Gaming 5? It is greyed out for me. I thought it should be available if you're willing to also change the PCIe clock.


Unless your board has a physical clock generator chip on it, it cannot change the BCLK. Only around four boards have one so far. I don't think the 5 has it. The 7 does though.


----------



## Newwt

cant believe that only 4 boards allow you to change the bclk, that's like the basic feature of overclocking...


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> cant believe that only 4 boards allow you to change the bclk, that's like the basic feature of overclocking...


Not any more. The vast majority of overclocking is done with multiplier, and has been for years.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> cant believe that only 4 boards allow you to change the bclk, that's like the basic feature of overclocking...


It requires an added chip on the motherboard, that is not included with x370 chipset.


----------



## NoDestiny

AMD overclocking has had FSB/BCLK adjustability since back when AMD overclocking became a thing.

Anywho, Tom's reviewed the Taichi: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-x370-taichi-amd-ryzen-am4-atx-motherboard,4967.html


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I'm not seeing this issue in F5D, and I dont' remember it in F5C or F3 either.
> 
> By the way, is there a way to adjust BCLK on the Gaming 5? It is greyed out for me. I thought it should be available if you're willing to also change the PCIe clock.


Do you have your mouse connected through PS/2 or one of the DacUp ports?


----------



## Scotty99

Does scrolling in chrome feel choppy to anyone? I swear it was smoother on my 2500k somehow lol.


----------



## GamerDork

Well I found a Gigabyte Gaming K7 AORUS in stock and ordered it along with a standard 1700 with the fan included. I guess I'll need a bracket for my watercooler as I don't think there are AM3+ mounting holes on this board like the CH6 has?

I hope this board was a good choice.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Well I found a Gigabyte Gaming K7 AORUS in stock and ordered it along with a standard 1700 with the fan included. I guess I'll need a bracket for my watercooler as I don't think there are AM3+ mounting holes on this board like the CH6 has?
> 
> I hope this board was a good choice.


Gigabyte usually makes pretty solid boards, thier UEFI can be a bit on the clunky to use side from what I've heard. As for your water block you should be able to get a new bracket from the company that made your water block for free or on the cheap.


----------



## Newwt

any updates on the Taichi, how about a contact for ASrock?

Seems like other boards are going in and out of stock daily....


----------



## Taylor121

Relocating question.


----------



## ban25

My Taichi arrived today from Newegg -- planning to build it tonight. I cancelled the order I had for two CHVI boards, so my point of reference will be the Gigabyte B350 board I have now.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do you have your mouse connected through PS/2 or one of the DacUp ports?


No, its on a hub on one of the standard ports


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> No, its on a hub on one of the standard ports


I think I'll try swapping ports when I'm back home, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not fast enough for asrock lol.
> 
> They have done 4 since release, and my memory is still stuck at 2133...


Asrock fatality pro here with 3200mhz cl 14-13-13-13. Impossible to set cl 13 or higher than 3200mhz. 3200+ with bclk, but the soundcard hates it in bf1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Not fast enough for asrock lol.
> 
> They have done 4 since release, and my memory is still stuck at 2133...
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock fatality pro here with 3200mhz cl 14-13-13-13. Impossible to set cl 13 or higher than 3200mhz. 3200+ with bclk, but the soundcard hates it in bf1
Click to expand...

PCI -E soundcard?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Asrock fatality pro here with 3200mhz cl 14-13-13-13. Impossible to set cl 13 or higher than 3200mhz. 3200+ with bclk, but the soundcard hates it in bf1


Did you try 3500? I read that is the next jump Rizen likes.

BTW let us know your experience VS 6900k after youve played with it awhile.


----------



## ihatelolcats

is the ASUS Prime B350-Plus a good motherboard? i also was looking at the ASRock AB350 Pro4. pretty much all the B350 boards have mixed or bad reviews


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is the ASUS Prime B350-Plus a good motherboard? i also was looking at the ASRock AB350 Pro4. pretty much all the B350 boards have mixed or bad reviews


this doesn't

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157759

or this x370

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157758

And they are in stock. Nice prices to boot.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> cant believe that only 4 boards allow you to change the bclk, that's like the basic feature of overclocking...


bclk on ryzen is different. it also affects pci-express and can cause some issues with select devices. which ones? who knows. its a game of russian roulette.

the gaming 5 seems like a nice board if all you want is a solid, stock running, basic overclocking board. only thing i don't like about it is the m2 placement. directly underneath the first pci-express 16x slot.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> PCI -E soundcard?


No the integrated soundcard, It stops working one second now and then when playing Bf1.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is the ASUS Prime B350-Plus a good motherboard? i also was looking at the ASRock AB350 Pro4. pretty much all the B350 boards have mixed or bad reviews
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn't
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157759
> 
> or this x370
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157758
> 
> And they are in stock. Nice prices to boot.
Click to expand...

the asrock gaming k4 looks identical to the pro 4 other than audio. am i missing something?


----------



## L1amrob

Probably higher power phases as well?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the asrock gaming k4 looks identical to the pro 4 other than audio. am i missing something?


Power/reset
Dual/5Gb Ethernet
Faster second M2 slot
Faster PCIe slots

Still though, that's a great deal.


----------



## GamerDork

I'm beginning my build now, hopefully I'll be on in an hour or two with results... if all goes well!

Maybe my Gigabye K7 will overclock to 4.1ghz on default voltage??


----------



## Spongeboy5040

Does the X370 Prime have a clock generator?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Does the X370 Prime have a clock generator?


Why are people so concerned about this?

You shouldn't even use bclk for overclocking unless you are anal and are trying to up it a little bit to try and get an even number lol.

Just buy the motherboard that looks the best to you, there is so little room for OC'ing they will all do the job equally as well.


----------



## Newwt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Does the X370 Prime have a clock generator?


Dont think so, I think only the Crosshair, titanium, taichi and fatality pro do


----------



## GamerDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Dont think so, I think only the Crosshair, titanium, taichi and fatality pro do


The Gigabyte Aorus K7 has a 3rd-party clock generator as well.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> I'm beginning my build now, hopefully I'll be on in an hour or two with results... if all goes well!
> 
> Maybe my Gigabye K7 will overclock to 4.1ghz on default voltage??


Me and my bro got the same motherboard, please keep us updated with your results. Also what ram are you using?


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Dont think so, I think only the Crosshair, titanium, taichi and fatality pro do


The Titanium does NOT have a bclk generator, and I would advise people NOT touch the bclk because it also changes PCI-E clocks and this can lead to data corruption on SATA, NVME devices connected to said PCI-E bus.


----------



## Darkholl0w

what mobo to go with ASROCK x370 taichi or MSI Titanium ? both cost the same price for me, since if i need the taichii will have to import it?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkholl0w*
> 
> what mobo to go with ASROCK x370 taichi or MSI Titanium ? both cost the same price for me, since if i need the taichii will have to import it?


Look into the asrock killer sli. I have had really good luck with overclocks on it and unlike many other boards cool n quiet works right out of the box with a multi change and offset voltages.

memory is still a crap shoot so be aware of that until bios updates. I think the high end boards are a waste of money for ryzen unless you need a specific feature the mid range boards dont offer.


----------



## Darkholl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Look into the asrock killer sli. I have had really good luck with overclocks on it and unlike many other boards cool n quiet works right out of the box with a multi change and offset voltages.
> 
> memory is still a crap shoot so be aware of that until bios updates. I think the high end boards are a waste of money for ryzen unless you need a specific feature the mid range boards dont offer.


it doesnt matter mid range or high end it will end up the same price point when u add the shipping on the asrock side since they are not sold, here the MSI Titanium is in stock locally and the price on par with the ASrock taichi +shipping or any other mobo for that matter its down to performance wise


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> I'm beginning my build now, hopefully I'll be on in an hour or two with results... if all goes well!
> 
> Maybe my Gigabye K7 will overclock to 4.1ghz on default voltage??


How is going your building process ? I am look forward that. Can you add some Picture for your gaming k7 please


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spongeboy5040*
> 
> Does the X370 Prime have a clock generator?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think so, I think only the Crosshair, titanium, taichi and fatality pro do
Click to expand...

Titanium doesn't have one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Dont think so, I think only the Crosshair, titanium, taichi and fatality pro do
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte Aorus K7 has a 3rd-party clock generator as well.
Click to expand...

Hero, Tachi, Fatality Pro and Gaming K7 have it, there is a Gaming K5 coming as well which should have it as well.


----------



## GamerDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> How is going your building process ? I am look forward that. Can you add some Picture for your gaming k7 please


Sorry about the wait, had a setback last night, the NZXT case I'd purchased for the build was very poorly manufactured and the case was damaged. I have no idea how it made it passed quality check to be honest. I was just able to exchange at the store today for a replacement and I'm finally able to put everything together.

Here's a few pictures of the motherboard with CPU/Wraith Cooler/M.2 SSD/16GB's Ram installed:


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> How is going your building process ? I am look forward that. Can you add some Picture for your gaming k7 please
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the wait, had a setback last night, the NZXT case I'd purchased for the build was very poorly manufactured and the case was damaged. I have no idea how it made it passed quality check to be honest. I was just able to exchange at the store today for a replacement and I'm finally able to put everything together.
> 
> Here's a few pictures of the motherboard with CPU/Wraith Cooler/M.2 SSD/16GB's Ram installed:
Click to expand...

Reeeeeeee, As I Patiently wait still for my k7 q-q arrive already. Beautiful. Thats first pics I've seen of the k7, no ones reviewed it or really posted pics of it online that I've seen last few days.


----------



## GamerDork

Have the VRM chips been identified yet? I could take a peek before installing it in the case if that's of interest to anyone.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Sorry about the wait, had a setback last night, the NZXT case I'd purchased for the build was very poorly manufactured and the case was damaged. I have no idea how it made it passed quality check to be honest. I was just able to exchange at the store today for a replacement and I'm finally able to put everything together.
> 
> Here's a few pictures of the motherboard with CPU/Wraith Cooler/M.2 SSD/16GB's Ram installed:


THANKS MAN. this is the first real gaming 7 pictures taken by user.

so can you tell us how is your first impression about board quality etc ?

and why do you choose gigabyte k7 ? while asus hero still up there

thanks.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Have the VRM chips been identified yet? I could take a peek before installing it in the case if that's of interest to anyone.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards

Please confirm whether it is IR3553M as suspected & help out br0da on https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html.


----------



## GamerDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards
> 
> Please confirm whether it is IR3553M as suspected & help out br0da on https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html.


I can confirm that is in fact the IR3553M VRM's. Here's a picture of my VRM's with the heatsink removed:


----------



## GamerDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> THANKS MAN. this is the first real gaming 7 pictures taken by user.
> 
> so can you tell us how is your first impression about board quality etc ?
> 
> and why do you choose gigabyte k7 ? while asus hero still up there
> 
> thanks.


The packaging is very standard, it's not what you'd get from Asus or EVGA.. but the board itself seems to be very nice and high quality. I've owned a lot of top of the line boards over the years and this is definitely very well made. I'm uncertain why they chose the VRM's they chose for this board, perhaps to keep the temperatures at bay. I'll have to see with some testing.

The accessories are well made, and there's some nice temp sensors included and some cable tie backs and such that are nice. I'd liked to have seen higher quality SATA cables included, and more of them.

I chose this board because it was in-stock and it was 50 bucks cheaper than the Hero 6. After all of the brick complains etc. with the Hero 6 I decided to give a different brand a chance, I can always switch to another brand if need be. I also like the lighting options on the board and I'm hoping it gives me more options to run higher frequency ram than some of the other brands seem to be able to handle.


----------



## gregt

Just picked up the asus ROG at microcenter

how do I not brick it? Just flash it immediately?


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> I can confirm that is in fact the IR3553M VRM's. Here's a picture of my VRM's with the heatsink removed:


how is IR3553M VRM's when compared asus x370 hero and msi x370 titanium


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> The packaging is very standard, it's not what you'd get from Asus or EVGA.. but the board itself seems to be very nice and high quality. I've owned a lot of top of the line boards over the years and this is definitely very well made. I'm uncertain why they chose the VRM's they chose for this board, perhaps to keep the temperatures at bay. I'll have to see with some testing.
> 
> The accessories are well made, and there's some nice temp sensors included and some cable tie backs and such that are nice. I'd liked to have seen higher quality SATA cables included, and more of them.
> 
> I chose this board because it was in-stock and it was 50 bucks cheaper than the Hero 6. After all of the brick complains etc. with the Hero 6 I decided to give a different brand a chance, I can always switch to another brand if need be. I also like the lighting options on the board and I'm hoping it gives me more options to run higher frequency ram than some of the other brands seem to be able to handle.


thank you so much , for share your opinion with me.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> Just picked up the asus ROG at microcenter
> 
> how do I not brick it? Just flash it immediately?


Exactly you can either use bios flashback or the utility inside of the bios itself to flash. Set SOC voltage to 0.95v before flashing to be safest. After you are on the latest bios keep SOC under 1.2 volts to be safe.


----------



## miklkit

Generic question.

The only AMD FX motherboards that come with temperature sensors on the VRMs are the ASUS Sabertooth and the MSI GD80.

So, how many Ryzen boards come with vrm temperature sensors? I'm pretty used to them by now and want to continue having that feature.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> how is IR3553M VRM's when compared asus x370 hero and msi x370 titanium


The Asus X370 Hero VRMs seems to be the best out of all of them, the MSI x370 is bleh especially at the price point as its using Nikos.

The IR3553M appears to be good, but there are those that are far more versed the the subject that will be able to comment better on the topic. The differences that I can find is that the ASUS VRMs are rated to 40 amps at 125C and have a max switching frequency of 1.5 Mhz where as the IR3553M can do 1.0 Mhz and assuming I'm reading the data sheet right it is also rated for 40 amps at 125C.


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Exactly you can either use bios flashback or the utility inside of the bios itself to flash. Set SOC voltage to 0.95v before flashing to be safest. After you are on the latest bios keep SOC under 1.2 volts to be safe.


Alright Thanks!

I never did the bios flashback before so I'll try that out.

fat32 formatted flash drive with the CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0902.CAP in it and only that
put it in and plug in the psu, and hold the bios button for about 3 seconds, let it blink and do it's thing for a few minutes.

looks like those are the steps...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> Alright Thanks!
> 
> I never did the bios flashback before so I'll try that out.
> 
> fat32 formatted flash drive with the CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0902.CAP in it and only that
> put it in and plug in the psu, and hold the bios button for about 3 seconds, let it blink and do it's thing for a few minutes.
> 
> looks like those are the steps...


You gotta change the file name to C6H.CAP i believe


----------



## blahtibla

Anyone else here waiting for a high end/quality m-atx board? I mean in the league of Taichi or C6H, with solid/overkill vrm and good memory overclocking. I dont want to ditch my enthoo evolv matx case.

Will we ever see 370x matx boards??

The Asrock AB350M Pro4 seems like the best so far?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Anyone else here waiting for a high end/quality m-atx board? I mean in the league of Taichi or C6H, with solid/overkill vrm and good memory overclocking. I dont want to ditch my enthoo evolv matx case.
> 
> Will we ever see 370x matx boards??
> 
> The Asrock AB350M Pro4 seems like the best so far?


i like the Asrock AB350M Pro4 since it has VRM heatsinks (unlike asus matx) but it isn't available anywhere


----------



## becks

@blahtibla
@ihatelolcats

Gigabyte microATX GA-AB350M-D3H is coming...at some point












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Source : Here

Oky! I take it back, only now I saw that you were asking about a mATX with 370x


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You gotta change the file name to C6H.CAP i believe


yes I did, thank you!

flashed successfully

won't post now ~.~


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> yes I did, thank you!
> 
> flashed successfully
> 
> won't post now ~.~


Are you getting a Qcode? Did you clear CMOS after flashing?


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Are you getting a Qcode? Did you clear CMOS after flashing?


I flashed it and it started to blink (the bios button) I went to the store, it was like 20 minutes.. I came home it was done (not blinking anymore)
I pressed the clear CMOS button ( done it a few times by now)

I pressed the "START" button on the bottom of the motherboard, everything blinks and then it powers off and powers back on (and by powers off I mean the motherboard RGB turns off and on)

never seen anything like it, I'm going to try a different GPU

my monitor gets a signal from my GPU for that split second it turns off & on

the debug code LED doesn't do anything it blinks with 88 which is default on booting I believe? I've taken out 1 ram stick as well to test.. it's not "booted" for more than half a second


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> I flashed it and it started to blink (the bios button) I went to the store, it was like 20 minutes.. I came home it was done (not blinking anymore)
> I pressed the clear CMOS button ( done it a few times by now)
> 
> I pressed the "START" button on the bottom of the motherboard, everything blinks and then it powers off and powers back on (and by powers off I mean the motherboard RGB turns off and on)
> 
> never seen anything like it, I'm going to try a different GPU
> 
> my monitor gets a signal from my GPU for that split second it turns off & on
> 
> the debug code LED doesn't do anything it blinks with 88 which is default on booting I believe? I've taken out 1 ram stick as well to test.. it's not "booted" for more than half a second


If needed you can try the flashback again, there is a specific port that you have to put the flash drive in, should be labeled on the IO shield. Trying to cover all bases


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> If needed you can try the flashback again, there is a specific port that you have to put the flash drive in, should be labeled on the IO shield. Trying to cover all bases


after taking apart my other computer to test stuff individually.... apparently my seasonic 1050watt platinum power supply came DOA?
I really didn't even consider that possible but apparently seasonic can deliver DOA things..
after thinking that was the issue, I plugged it up to my other computer to test it out and it did the exact same thing as my ryzen

however the PSU was able to power the motherboard to do a bios flash without issues

from my testing when I short the green & black wires the PSU won't even stay on, so something internally that is supposed to tell the PSU to stay on.. isn't staying on & since the BIOS only requires the ambient power I guess it worked fine..

That's kind of dumb though, the PSU works 100% I'm sure, just the mechanism that tells it to stay on, isn't working..


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> after taking apart my other computer to test stuff individually.... apparently my seasonic 1050watt platinum power supply came DOA?
> I really didn't even consider that possible but apparently seasonic can deliver DOA things..
> after thinking that was the issue, I plugged it up to my other computer to test it out and it did the exact same thing as my ryzen
> 
> however the PSU was able to power the motherboard to do a bios flash without issues
> 
> from my testing when I short the green & black wires the PSU won't even stay on, so something internally that is supposed to tell the PSU to stay on.. isn't staying on & since the BIOS only requires the ambient power I guess it worked fine..
> 
> That's kind of dumb though, the PSU works 100% I'm sure, just the mechanism that tells it to stay on, isn't working..


The good news is though is that you tracked down the issue, I've never heard of a seasonic power supply being DOA either but I guess even the best of them can have a bad day.


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> The good news is though is that you tracked down the issue, I've never heard of a seasonic power supply being DOA either but I guess even the best of them can have a bad day.


yea I'm sad I don't have my 4+4 cpu cable for my other psu so I can't plug in the ryzen board since it has 8 and a 4 hahaha
the wait game 2.0 begins


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> yea I'm sad I don't have my 4+4 cpu cable for my other psu so I can't plug in the ryzen board since it has 8 and a 4 hahaha
> the wait game 2.0 begins


You only need the 8 pin cable, per the manual you can have 8 pin only or 8 + 4 pin if you are doing extreme overclocking.

If you only have the 4 pin though then yes wait 2.0 begins


----------



## gregt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> You only need the 8 pin cable, per the manual you can have 8 pin only or 8 + 4 pin if you are doing extreme overclocking.
> 
> If you only have the 4 pin though then yes wait 2.0 begins


oh really? I was thinking that was the case but the book on page 1-25 said to have both connected otherwise the system will not boot

I'll give it a try then!


----------



## LazarusIV

Yay!!! Got my minty fresh Win7 install finished on my desktop and got some new HDDs installed as well. Sig rig is updated, still installing all my software and games and whatnot, so no tweaking yet. Also still waiting on AM4 bracket for the Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 280, which CM USA has told me should be in stock by about mid-April. Slightly disappointing, but the Wraith Spire is excellent so not that big a deal. I will probably wait to OC with the MasterLiquid and just use the system stock (except RAM of course). Then when I OC hopefully I'll be able to notice a difference.

The Stilt's Win7 driver slipstream guide linked in the Ryzen Essentials Thread here on OCN is excellent, very simple and quick to do!


----------



## Newwt

Well, I couldn't hold out for a Taichi... -___-

The Crosshair VI is back in stock on newegg, I just couldn't wait any longer...


----------



## LazarusIV

What kind of RAM clocks are people getting with the Ryzen 7 1700, Asus PRIME X370-PRO and 2x8GB single-sided RAM sticks? I'm just looking for a general idea of what to shoot for. To be quite honest, I don't care if I top out at 2400MHz or 2666MHz for right now.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregt*
> 
> oh really? I was thinking that was the case but the book on page 1-25 said to have both connected otherwise the system will not boot
> 
> I'll give it a try then!


Page 2-7 shows the 8 pin only or 8 + 4 pin


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> What kind of RAM clocks are people getting with the Ryzen 7 1700, Asus PRIME X370-PRO and 2x8GB single-sided RAM sticks? I'm just looking for a general idea of what to shoot for. To be quite honest, I don't care if I top out at 2400MHz or 2666MHz for right now.


2400MHz and 2666Mhz seem to be pretty easily achieved so far on most configurations. Bios updates should help improve these numbers. Single Sided Samsung B chips seems to be doing the best in terms of speeds.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> 2400MHz and 2666Mhz seem to be pretty easily achieved so far on most configurations. Bios updates should help improve these numbers. Single Sided Samsung B chips seems to be doing the best in terms of speeds.


Ah sweet, my RAM kit is the TridentZ that seems to have Samsung B-side chips. Hopefully I'll get some decent speeds out of 'em! If not then I'll just wait for the BIOS profile, I'm not one for serious RAM overclocking


----------



## GamerDork

Tried my first overclock with Ryzen on my K7 board today. With the stock Wraith cooler I'm stable at 3.6ghz with 1.18 vcore and 3200Mhz on my 2 x 8Gb G.skill kit. Will try a higher OC in a while, going to try out a few games before doing so. Impressed so far with Ryzen, hoping to hit 4.0ghz when my watercooler bracket arrives.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerDork*
> 
> Tried my first overclock with Ryzen on my K7 board today. With the stock Wraith cooler I'm stable at 3.6ghz with 1.18 vcore and 3200Mhz on my 2 x 8Gb G.skill kit. Will try a higher OC in a while, going to try out a few games before doing so. Impressed so far with Ryzen, hoping to hit 4.0ghz when my watercooler bracket arrives.


Hi GamerDork , did your arrive pc case ? can you added new pictures your system.

* How much did you get temp vrm ?
* Did you try at game that mainboard.
* Do you have any fps drop or cpu throttle issue with this motherboard ?
* According to you is vrm heatsink enough for cooling vrm without heatpipe ?


----------



## Darkholl0w

Best mobo between Msi Ti vs asrock thaichi an pro fatt vs asus ?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkholl0w*
> 
> Best mobo between Msi Ti vs asrock thaichi an pro fatt vs asus ?


I'd learn towards the Taichi / Fatal1ty Pro myself. Prime Pro is a good value on the ASUS side as well, though if the Taichi can be had for a good price I'd still go that route. Crosshair VI is a good board and ASUS has been very engaged in terms of support in these forums. If you follow elmor's advice in the Owner's thread, you'll be just fine with the Hero. The MSI Xpower Gaming isn't a _bad_ board, but I don't think the price is justified relative to other boards.

In terms of OC potential, all of the top-end boards from each vendor are solid. Features-wise, the Fatal1ty Pro, Titanium, and Hero are best in your list. In terms of VRM quality, Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro and Hero are a cut above the Titanium, though performance-wise it's still just fine with the limited headroom and power demands of these chips.

Taichi will give you the most for your money. Fatal1ty Pro and Hero are both more expensive, but offer a few more niceties with similar component quality. The Titanium is a good board that costs $100 more than it should.


----------



## StarfireX

I'd have to recommend the Asus crosshairs, it has one of the most complete and feature rich bios and seems to have better memory compatibility.

I picked up a taichi just to try it and the bios is quite a bit more simple, not even a way to save settings and I could not gent any memory to run over 2133, that same memory runs just shy of 3200 on the asus board.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> What kind of RAM clocks are people getting with the Ryzen 7 1700, Asus PRIME X370-PRO and 2x8GB single-sided RAM sticks? I'm just looking for a general idea of what to shoot for. To be quite honest, I don't care if I top out at 2400MHz or 2666MHz for right now.












Gskill tridentz 2x8gb 3000c14 oced to 3200c14 1.35v

In a couple of days I'll push more the cpu when my d15 arrives


----------



## gupsterg

For Asus mobo owners, 3rd update from Martin Malik in last 6 days







.

If only paid apps got this kinda support







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Users of C6H and PRIME X370 will get another bonus in the next build of HWiNFO - CPU current and power measurement via on-board circuitry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might give more reliable numbers since the CPU own power measurement doesn't seem to work well sometimes...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The latest build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hw64_547_3111.zip
> 
> For anyone else, this build should also show the new CPU Current/Power values under the ASUS EC sensor.


I would urge members who find his app invaluable to donate via his site, the community needs the likes of Martin Malik IMO.


----------



## bluej511

i see to be getting quite a lot of rep for helpful posts in here so lets sticky this post. Anyone having issues with Gigabyte boards here is their recommendation, i am not sure if it works for Asus/Asrock/Biostar/MSI/etc but if it does could be very helpful.

"Please try a full reset:

Switch off power supply and wait 30 s
Remove CMOS battery.
Shortcircuit the contacts in the battery holder for about 2s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Reinstall CMOS battery.
Now shortcircuit Clear CMOS jumper for 10 s.
Remove shortcircuit.
Turn on the PSU switch.
Start system and immediately boot into the bios setup.

Load Optimized Defaults. Check Time and date. Check SATA Mode setting.
If you did set SATA Mode to RAID Mode before you did Clear CMOS, please set SATA Mode back to RAID. Finish bios setup with Save & Exit."

On another note, using dcop standard on the ch6 booted me up into 3200mhz no issues.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> i see to be getting quite a lot of rep for helpful posts in here so lets sticky this post. Anyone having issues with Gigabyte boards here is their recommendation, i am not sure if it works for Asus/Asrock/Biostar/MSI/etc but if it does could be very helpful.
> 
> "Please try a full reset:
> 
> Switch off power supply and wait 30 s
> Remove CMOS battery.
> Shortcircuit the contacts in the battery holder for about 2s.
> Remove shortcircuit.
> Reinstall CMOS battery.
> Now shortcircuit Clear CMOS jumper for 10 s.
> Remove shortcircuit.
> Turn on the PSU switch.
> Start system and immediately boot into the bios setup.
> 
> Load Optimized Defaults. Check Time and date. Check SATA Mode setting.
> If you did set SATA Mode to RAID Mode before you did Clear CMOS, please set SATA Mode back to RAID. Finish bios setup with Save & Exit."
> 
> On another note, using dcop standard on the ch6 booted me up into 3200mhz no issues.


Why would someone do this?


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Why would someone do this?


looking at the steps, it's obviously the procedure to summon our lord and saviour - Cthulhu.


----------



## Code-Red

Still waiting for a motherboard


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Still waiting for a motherboard


That's got to be awfully frustrating - hopefully it arrives soon and the install goes flawlessly.

Should be an amazing build - good luck!


----------



## bluej511

Crazy people are still waiting for mobos, ive gone thru two and got em both in decent times. The French arent huge in PC building so they get decent stock but no one buys em. They even have decent stock here still already and most mobos are available within a week.


----------



## Renner

Can anyone tell me is Aorus Gaming 5 having built in WiFi, and I don't have to buy a WiFi adapter separately?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renner*
> 
> Can anyone tell me is Aorus Gaming 5 having built in WiFi, and I don't have to buy a WiFi adapter separately?


It doesn't. Only asrock boards do.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> It doesn't. Only asrock boards do.


Correct, the Asus CH6 has a wifi slot just no ccard.


----------



## Scotty99

One of the reasons i picked asrock, not for wifi but just nice to have bluetooth on your desktop PC sometimes.


----------



## chris89

Any word on MSI B350M micro atx? I see 1 review, only real thing I want to know more about is memory speed and what brand is ideal for 3200mhz. I have seen reviews running 3200mhz on B350M chipset. Also the Newegg reviews, the 1 review that is there says 4Ghz R7 1700 is possible. Just would like to actually look at the bios and what options are available? Thanks

By the way I'm replacing a Dell Precision T7500 with dual X5650's, 48GB Ram, 390X 8GB, Marvell HyperDuo SSD+HDD. I thought I saw the BIOS had HyperDuo-like support? Create the logical array of 1x SSD with 1x HDD for combination speed/ latency.

My Dual X5650's compared to reference 6950x CPUz Multithread is just behind the 6950x, and more multithreading than 5960x. I think the 4Ghz R7 1700 would beat my current system from what I have seen. Though it's hard to believe 1 cpu can surpass 20,000 multi threading points on CPUz multi threading. It would be interesting. Since my dual Xeon's hits over 20,000 points multithreading CPUz.


----------



## Renner

Thx, guys. I'll have to order AsRock then.


----------



## straha20

Well, now finalizing all the things that are going into my case, I have both an MSI Carbon, and an ASRock Taichi on my work table and the only decision left is which one to put in with the 1700.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Well, now finalizing all the things that are going into my case, I have both an MSI Carbon, and an ASRock Taichi on my work table and the only decision left is which one to put in with the 1700.


Return the MSI.


----------



## Nolove

My AB350-GAMING 3 is coming in tomorrow. Has anyone seem to get issues when flashing bios to F5 with windows 10? Afraid i might brick my board and void the warranty. ha. I usually go by "if it isnt broken don't fix it" motto.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Well, now finalizing all the things that are going into my case, I have both an MSI Carbon, and an ASRock Taichi on my work table and the only decision left is which one to put in with the 1700.


The Pro Carbon is aesthetically superior (in my opinion, of course) but the Taichi is objectively superior in component quality. I'd go Taichi if you're looking to push that 1700 at or near 4GHz.


----------



## Sodalink

Ah Ebay GeekDeal cancelled my 1700.... which I got for $279 after Ebay bucks. Worst thing is that Newegg shipped my Asrock Fatality today. Now I don't know if I should just wait for the Ryzen 5, another 1700 deal or just wait for Ryzen second generation and sell the motherboard.


----------



## opty165

I just got my Taichi hooked up last night, and I'm wondering if anyone else here who has there's have had issues or not with RAM and NVME drives? I've updated the bios to the latest beta, and I've tried every combination I can think of for components. However I cannot get my Samsung 960 NVME to show up at all. Let alone get my RAM (Trident Z' 3200) to run at anything but 2133. Also this board has a very slow boot time, and initially when I had both my video cards installed, it would not boot properly until I removed one, then went into the bios to change the PCIe settings to 2x8 instead of 16x1.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> Ah Ebay GeekDeal cancelled my 1700.... which I got for $279 after Ebay bucks. Worst thing is that Newegg shipped my Asrock Fatality today. Now I don't know if I should just wait for the Ryzen 5, another 1700 deal or just wait for Ryzen second generation and sell the motherboard.


Read the latest Rep, always read the neg feedback before buying on fleabay, why would you buy from this vendor? 98.1 is crap Feedback.

http://feedback.half.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=geekdeal&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=neutral&interval=365


----------



## StarfireX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> I just got my Taichi hooked up last night, and I'm wondering if anyone else here who has there's have had issues or not with RAM and NVME drives? I've updated the bios to the latest beta, and I've tried every combination I can think of for components. However I cannot get my Samsung 960 NVME to show up at all. Let alone get my RAM (Trident Z' 3200) to run at anything but 2133. Also this board has a very slow boot time, and initially when I had both my video cards installed, it would not boot properly until I removed one, then went into the bios to change the PCIe settings to 2x8 instead of 16x1.


I ended up returning my Taichi, I couldn't get any better speeds either, I tried 3 different RAM kits, from 2666-3600.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Read the latest Rep, always read the neg feedback before buying on fleabay, why would you buy from this vendor? 98.1 is crap Feedback.
> 
> http://feedback.half.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=geekdeal&myworld=true&items=25&iid=-1&de=off&which=neutral&interval=365


I buy things on eBay all the time. I don't buy from sellers have 200,000 feedbacks. I stay away from professional sellers as they are the worst. I buy from individual people who are selling stuff. Not fly by night yahoos who sell everything that isn't nailed down.


----------



## hammelgammler

Could someone help me choosing a good mainboard for my needs?

- R7 1700 (with the highest frequency I can get with about 1.4V)
- G.Skill TridentZ 3200MHz CL14 RAM (at least 3200 CL14, would like to go higher then this though)
- Noctua D15 Cooler
- only 1 GPU ever (Nvidia 1070)
- maybe in the future a Samsung 960 Evo M.2 SSD

I don't really need the ability to change the BCLK to get a bit more performance, and yeah you get some fps more with SMT off (which I think only the X370 can do?).
So I would think that a B350 is as much as I need, do you think that SMT off is really worth it to have? I will game most of the time, but have lots of programs open at once (3 monitors).

My choice is currently the *ASUS Prime B350-Plus* as I heard it as the best components from all B350 boards.
I would love some suggestions as I want to order it before I go to bed in 1h or so.









Edit: In theory I don't even need ATX, but wouldn't mind it, as having a normal ATX case gives a bit more room for airflow.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Could someone help me choosing a good mainboard for my needs?
> 
> - R7 1700 (with the highest frequency I can get with about 1.4V)
> - G.Skill TridentZ 3200MHz CL14 RAM (at least 3200 CL14, would like to go higher then this though)
> - Noctua D15 Cooler
> - only 1 GPU ever (Nvidia 1070)
> - maybe in the future a Samsung 960 Evo M.2 SSD
> 
> I don't really need the ability to change the BCLK to get a bit more performance, and yeah you get some fps more with SMT off (which I think only the X370 can do?).
> So I would think that a B350 is as much as I need, do you think that SMT off is really worth it to have? I will game most of the time, but have lots of programs open at once (3 monitors).
> 
> My choice is currently the *ASUS Prime B350-Plus* as I heard it as the best components from all B350 boards.
> I would love some suggestions as I want to order it before I go to bed in 1h or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In theory I don't even need ATX, but wouldn't mind it, as having a normal ATX case gives a bit more room for airflow.


Where are you located? I think dropping another $20-30 for the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 would be worth it.

Also as far as motherboards MSI announced a bunch of new boards:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-enables-a-xmp-for-better-ryzen-ddr4-perf-also-adds-new-models.html
X370 KRAIT GAMING ... looks like 8+2 ? (probably like pro carbon) https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-KRAIT-GAMING.html#productFeature-section
X370 GAMING PRO ... 8+2? (probably like pro carbon)
B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC & B350M MORTAR ARCTIC .... 4+2 like the non-white versions
B350M BAZOOKA ... 4+2? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-BAZOOKA.html#productFeature-section
PRO SERIES MOTHERBOARDS <-- looking forward to these
X370 SLI PLUS 8+2 https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#productFeature-section
* https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#support-mem lists over 10 kits for DDR4 3200MHz
B350 PC MATE.... 4+2? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350-PC-MATE.html#productFeature-section


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opty165*
> 
> I just got my Taichi hooked up last night, and I'm wondering if anyone else here who has there's have had issues or not with RAM and NVME drives? I've updated the bios to the latest beta, and I've tried every combination I can think of for components. However I cannot get my Samsung 960 NVME to show up at all. Let alone get my RAM (Trident Z' 3200) to run at anything but 2133. Also this board has a very slow boot time, and initially when I had both my video cards installed, it would not boot properly until I removed one, then went into the bios to change the PCIe settings to 2x8 instead of 16x1.


I've got my Trident Z's at 3200Mhz CAS 14 without issue on my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro. All I did was enable XMP.


----------



## Alwrath

Ryzen build up and running. Same settings as my brothers Ryzen setup, we have the same cpu, mb, and ram combo. Gigabyte K7. 1700 @ 3.5 mhz 1.24 V, G skill Flare X @2400 mhz 14-14-14-36 1.25 V ( its a 3200 mhz kit but waiting for bios update or might try 2933 tomorrow ), EVGA Geforce 1080ti stock voltage @ 1950-2000 mhz ( think I got a decent ti here ), 1 TB sandisk ultra ii SSD, getting 110 - 120 fps in overwatch @ 4K @ 60hz. Best setup I have ever experienced. Blows away my intel core i5 setup out of the water. I notice a certain smoothness to my gaming that I didnt notice before on my quad core. Even at the same fps, the game feels smoother. To everyone who thinks Ryzen isnt for gaming... heh... well... I bought it just for gaming and couldn't be happier. Also, my zen 2 socket upgrade next year will blow away any intel cpu released this year so if you want my 1700 one day it will be on ebay. Im not worried about intel atm, even with skylake-e coming out. Im gaming now with 8 cores and its a blast.























































Will update with more overclocking results when my corsar bracket comes in for my h100i V2


----------



## murakume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've got my Trident Z's at 3200Mhz CAS 14 without issue on my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro. All I did was enable XMP.


That's depressing. I bought the 3200 CL16 RGB and have been beating my head against a wall at 2400 since Saturday. Trying to decide if I want to wait for my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro to gain compatibility through updates or get the better CL14 sticks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murakume*
> 
> That's depressing. I bought the 3200 CL16 RGB and have been beating my head against a wall at 2400 since Saturday. Trying to decide if I want to wait for my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro to gain compatibility through updates or get the better CL14 sticks.


Weird. Sucks that you're having trouble with the RAM. What BIOS are you running?


----------



## murakume

1.55, it's likely down to the difference between the CL14 And CL16 sticks. I think the CL16 are Hynix and don't get along with the current state of things.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murakume*
> 
> 1.55, it's likely down to the difference between the CL14 And CL16 sticks. I think the CL16 are Hynix and don't get along with the current state of things.


Correct, the cl16 are Hynix and aren't playing well with any board. B-die or bust at the moment.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murakume*
> 
> 1.55, it's likely down to the difference between the CL14 And CL16 sticks. I think the CL16 are Hynix and don't get along with the current state of things.


Bah, stupid Hynex.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Bah, stupid Hynex.


You're not kidding. I've ordered CL14 TridentZ's as well as some of the new Flare X to try them out to see which respond best with my system. The CL16's are about to make my Green Goblin bedroom rig that much more flash, I suppose.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> You're not kidding. I've ordered CL14 TridentZ's as well as some of the new Flare X to try them out to see which respond best with my system. The CL16's are about to make my Green Goblin bedroom rig that much more flash, I suppose.


Are the Flare X already out? Wonder what the differences are if any with the Samsung modules already out.


----------



## SuperZan

That's what I'm looking to find out. having the B-die CL14 TridentZ's, I should be able to draw a comparison. I'll stick with the C14's long-term if they work with my system, as they fit my theme far better. I'm intrigued by the Flare kits, though, and it won't hurt to have them for the next Ryzen build whether it be octa, hexa, or quad.


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Where are you located? I think dropping another $20-30 for the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 would be worth it.
> 
> Also as far as motherboards MSI announced a bunch of new boards:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-enables-a-xmp-for-better-ryzen-ddr4-perf-also-adds-new-models.html
> X370 KRAIT GAMING ... looks like 8+2 ? (probably like pro carbon) https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-KRAIT-GAMING.html#productFeature-section
> X370 GAMING PRO ... 8+2? (probably like pro carbon)
> B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC & B350M MORTAR ARCTIC .... 4+2 like the non-white versions
> B350M BAZOOKA ... 4+2? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-BAZOOKA.html#productFeature-section
> PRO SERIES MOTHERBOARDS <-- looking forward to these
> X370 SLI PLUS 8+2 https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#productFeature-section
> * https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#support-mem lists over 10 kits for DDR4 3200MHz
> B350 PC MATE.... 4+2? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350-PC-MATE.html#productFeature-section


I live in Germany, and the Asus B350-PLUS costs 105€, the AsRock comes at 175€ (but is not available).
I read that some B350 boards have the option to disable SMT, maybe the Asus will get it with a BIOS update?

I'm a little AsRock fanboy as those were the boards I never had trouble with overclocking and stability, but I always hear that the Asus is, at least on paper, the "better" board. The Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 has the option to disable SMT, what is the max voltage you can get with those boards? 1.4V would be enough as I don't need those Benchmark OC settings, I just need a stable 24/7 OC with about 1.35V-1.4V.


----------



## chris89

I think this SMT jazz is kinda non sense. Disabling SMT will reduce temeratures & performance.

I almost went Ryzen, but it's just nuts how you need 3600mhz ram to run 3200Mhz. It's the memory compatibility that is so troubling. You need a $500 32GB kit to run 3200mhz. You can't/ shouldn't? just buy any cheap ram, as far as I understand. It's picky about ram. I just wasn't quite ready to do it yet. It's that memory compatibility chart on the MSI-B350M that gave me a headache. 99% of all kits I found weren't on the chart, and only the extremely expensive or extremely slow kits were compatible as far as the chart goes. 99.9% of all kits will either run at their specified speed, slower than specified speed. Only 1% roughly of the 3200Mhz modules would actually run at their advertised speed, particularly HyperX was said to be ideal.

When I went i7 930 back in the day from a Q8200, it was a huge hop. Priced low to high, bought the 1st cheapest OCZ 1600mhz kit and it worked. I guess when were talking about hugely fast modules in (OC) status. The Pre-BIOS settings need to be by default "Highly Relaxed". Meaning 16-16-16-32-2T is said to be 100% trouble free at 3200Mhz from one reviewer who went over it in detail.

I would go Ryzen, but there is no details on the memory compatibility and memory is Bonkers Nuts expensive. It's like a solid 15fps slower 2133 to 2933, that's pretty huge. I found a kit for less than 200 32gb ddr4-2400... But didn't end up buying anything in the end of hours of memory research.

My advice to BIOS research and revisions is for the manufacturers to get the kits everyone is looking at. The cheapest ones... Price low to high, the cheapest. Those are the kits people are buying and want to buy. Make those kits compatible to run at their advertised speed. Set static 16-16-16-32-2T or the most highly compatible timings possible that "ALL" kits will fall under. Timings aren't as important as much as they are to getting the dang thing to operate at said speed in the first place... Timings are "If too low, high speed will not boot" "If too high, minimal difference and bootable and working". That's all that matters, get it to work... haha with 0 errors.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/22/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-5-review/9

Lower power consumption than a Crosshair at stock clocks but slightly more power consumption at 4GHz







Quote:


> We've already covered the vast majority of Gigabyte's EFI and software, which you can read about in our review of the Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7. There are one or two exceptions, though, such as fewer/different overclocking options in EasyTune and in the EFI, but apart from this, the features are practically identical.
> 
> We used AMD's Ryzen Master software to overclock our Ryzen 7 1700, and it was immediately obvious that the Aorus AX370-Gaming 5 is much more polished than the Crosshair VI Hero. We didn't need to touch the CMOS clear switch once and the board never failed to boot properly - something the Crosshair was very prone to doing for no apparent reason a lot of the time. We even tried the newer 0902 BIOS for the Crosshair but this didn't solve much. In fact, we were then unable to boot stably with the memory at our usual 2933MHz. The Aorus AX370-Gaming 5 was a pleasure by comparison.
> 
> We've tweaked our overclocking methodology with Ryzen, too. With Intel, things are much more mature, but with Ryzen, getting to a CPU's maximum has been a bit of a pain, especially with the Crosshair VI Hero. As a result, we've dialled back from AMD's overclocking-recommended 1.45V, which it says is likely too high for a 24/7 overclock, to 1.425V, which is tameable by a good air cooler. Once this voltage is set, we simply increase the CPU multiplier to find the maximum stable overclock. The Crosshair VI Hero managed 4.05GHz with a Vcore of 1.425V, while the Aorus AX370-Gaming 5 could only get to 4.025GHz - still a decent effort and well worth doing considering the CPU's base frequency is just 3.0GHz.


also scan has the X370 K3 https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k3-amd-ryzen-am4-atx-motherboard
However, it is likely a poor value unless it is < £130 , since Asus PRIME X370-PRO , MSI X370 SLI PLUS and the Asrock Fatal1ty Gaming K4 are around £150 and their own Gaming 3 is £116.99

Edit: Same goes for the K5 https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k5-amd-ryzen-am4-atx-motherboard
Even if it does have the turbo B clock clock generator as per videocardz, it is likely lacking in terms of power delivery for that to be a great asset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> I live in Germany, and the Asus B350-PLUS costs 105€, the AsRock comes at 175€ (but is not available).
> I read that some B350 boards have the option to disable SMT, maybe the Asus will get it with a BIOS update?
> 
> I'm a little AsRock fanboy as those were the boards I never had trouble with overclocking and stability, but I always hear that the Asus is, at least on paper, the "better" board. The Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 has the option to disable SMT, what is the max voltage you can get with those boards? 1.4V would be enough as I don't need those Benchmark OC settings, I just need a stable 24/7 OC with about 1.35V-1.4V.


ASUS Prime X370-Pro at € 157,21 might be a better buy for those in Germany than the Asrock Fatal1ty K4.

The Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 is the only B350 board thus far with ALC1220 audio.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/22/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-5-review/9
> 
> Lower power consumption than a Crosshair at stock clocks but slightly more power consumption at 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also scan has the X370 K3 https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k3-amd-ryzen-am4-atx-motherboard
> However, it is likely a poor value unless it is < £130 , since Asus PRIME X370-PRO , MSI X370 SLI PLUS and the Asrock Fatal1ty Gaming K4 are around £150 and their own Gaming 3 is £116.99


Was the opposite for me, the Aorus was garbage and had to clear CMOS more then ive had to with the ch6. CH6 2933 stable, aorus 5 nothing above 2666 even on beta bios.

So yea reviewers are utter useless when it comes to reviews. Weve had more people have useless gigabyte am4s then asus and thats on this forum alone.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Was the opposite for me, the Aorus was garbage and had to clear CMOS more then ive had to with the ch6. CH6 2933 stable, aorus 5 nothing above 2666 even on beta bios.
> 
> So yea reviewers are utter useless when it comes to reviews. Weve had more people have useless gigabyte am4s then asus and thats on this forum alone.


Yeah, it looks like alot of K5's and most of the asus line are bricking. From what i';ve gleaned. I cannot keep up with all threads though and it looks like the Killer SLI and Fatality are 2 of the best out of the gate.


----------



## Nighthog

Sent my ddr4 ram for RMA, will probably take more than a week before I have my Ryzen machine running again.

Back to my old trust worthy Phenom 9750.

I found the Gigabyte gaming 3 quite easy to work with. I could boot my 2666Mhz ram at 2933Mhz but they were giving errors with that so I didn't test that more than a short moment, 3200Mhz was no go with that kit.
Hopefully my RMA on my RAM goes well and I'll be working things out with that board again later.

There is a issue with the board needing lots of volts to clear high cpu speeds. We are talking about needing more than 1.450volts for vcore to be stable at 4Ghz. And the VRM will reach +90C then under stress(some loads) even with a 70mm old cpu fan spinning 3000rpm on the heat sink. Usually it might be in the middle 80-ish at max.
Though gaming will not even get close to these temps though.

I was only "stable" for 3975Mhz in single channel mode(less stress) at around 1.450-1.460V. Need that new ram kit to be sure not both sticks were bad.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

In case you guys haven't seen it, Tech City did an overclocking guide for Ryzen.


----------



## christoph

has someone runned a Disk array in the ASrock Fatality or the Taichi (whichever) how does it handle the arrays?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, it looks like alot of K5's and most of the asus line are bricking. From what i';ve gleaned. I cannot keep up with all threads though and it looks like the Killer SLI and Fatality are 2 of the best out of the gate.


There's little hard data on Asrock reliability at this point. Everything in the oc forums is anecdotal in nature. Fewer"my board is dead" posts can't be extrapolated.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> has someone runned a Disk array in the ASrock Fatality or the Taichi (whichever) how does it handle the arrays?


I tried to create a RAD 0 in the Gigabyte board and the AMD RAIDExpert is complete garbage compared to Intel's chipsets. I ended up doing a software RAD in windows because I just couldn't deal with the AMD crap while constantly switching/reseting the BIOS.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> There's little hard data on Asrock reliability at this point. Everything in the oc forums is anecdotal in nature. Fewer"my board is dead" posts can't be extrapolated.


True, but what can be said for asrock is its out of the box overclocking experience is superior to any of the boards.....at least from what ive read on here.

From what i understand asrock is the only board that all you have to do to keep all the power savings features active is change multi and use offset volts, other boards require you to edit p states which i personally have never done and would have been an annoying process to learn. Some boards once you change the multi it actually removes maximum and minimum power states in windows balanced profile, i find that incredibly odd and glad i didnt go with asus.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> There's little hard data on Asrock reliability at this point. Everything in the oc forums is anecdotal in nature. Fewer"my board is dead" posts can't be extrapolated.


Hence why I used the qualifier statement. But I have not seen anyone saying Asrock or Biostar for that matter bricked and I've seen many say they could do 3200 out of the box with the Asrock line.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Was the opposite for me, the Aorus was garbage and had to clear CMOS more then ive had to with the ch6. CH6 2933 stable, aorus 5 nothing above 2666 even on beta bios.
> 
> So yea reviewers are utter useless when it comes to reviews. Weve had more people have useless gigabyte am4s then asus and thats on this forum alone.


Umm, I'd say thats pretty harsh considering the CH6 has had numerous problems. I also have my g.skill kit running at 3200. Both problems on the CH6 and Gigabyte G5 have been recoverable in most cases, with the CH6 having on average more reports (probably had more @ launch and or sold better).

Needless to say, neither board is garbage.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Umm, I'd say thats pretty harsh considering the CH6 has had numerous problems. I also have my g.skill kit running at 3200. Both problems on the CH6 and Gigabyte G5 have been recoverable in most cases, with the CH6 having on average more reports (probably had more @ launch and or sold better).
> 
> Needless to say, neither board is garbage.


But neither is for the faint of heart Either! Lol


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Hence why I used the qualifier statement. But I have not seen anyone saying Asrock or Biostar for that matter bricked and I've seen many say they could do 3200 out of the box with the Asrock line.


It's almost like motherboard roulette. One minute, I read about a board that seems like it's great. The next minute, it's bad. Vice versa. At least, that's how I've been reading it. The only motherboard that seems consistent is the ASRock X370 Taichi. Than again, no one really talks about Biostar either.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Umm, I'd say thats pretty harsh considering the CH6 has had numerous problems. I also have my g.skill kit running at 3200. Both problems on the CH6 and Gigabyte G5 have been recoverable in most cases, with the CH6 having on average more reports (probably had more @ launch and or sold better).
> 
> Needless to say, neither board is garbage.


Oh i had NOTHING but issues with my Gaming 5 man wasnt even funny. From the LEDs going out randomly to my board not even booting up and being sent back for a refund. The BIOS options in the CH6 make it much more worth it to begin with.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> But neither is for the faint of heart Either! Lol


The entire platform isn't


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> It's almost like motherboard roulette. One minute, I read about a board that seems like it's great. The next minute, it's bad. Vice versa. At least, that's how I've been reading it. The only motherboard that seems consistent is the ASRock X370 Taichi. Than again, no one really talks about Biostar either.


I don't think I've seen people hitting 3200 on the taichi out of the box though which is kind of weird. But like I said, I can't keep up with all these threads.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The entire platform isn't


Kek


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I don't think I've seen people hitting 3200 on the taichi out of the box though which is kind of weird. But like I said, I can't keep up with all these threads.


Tell me about it! It's been making me dizzy. I've settled on the Gigabyte K7, and now I am floundering in my decision again. Now I'm back to choosing between 3 different boards.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Tell me about it! It's been making me dizzy. I've settled on the Gigabyte K7, and now I am floundering in my decision again. Now I'm back to choosing between 3 different boards.


I'm almost glad I lost all my play money and have to wait now. Lol


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Tell me about it! It's been making me dizzy. I've settled on the Gigabyte K7, and now I am floundering in my decision again. Now I'm back to choosing between 3 different boards.


I am kind of in the same boat.

I just received a K7, but have not opened it because I might return it. Just before it was delivered, I got noticed that my seemingly endless Amazon pre-order of a C6H, was due to arrive this Friday.

There are things I like about both the Gigabyte K7 and the Asus 6 Hero.

I think I am going with the C6H though because I purchased a 960 Pro m.2 and I like that it mounts out in the open on Asus and do not like that it mounts under the video card on Gigabyte.

So I will likely be returning my K7 to Newegg.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> It's almost like motherboard roulette. One minute, I read about a board that seems like it's great. The next minute, it's bad. Vice versa. At least, that's how I've been reading it. The only motherboard that seems consistent is the ASRock X370 Taichi. Than again, no one really talks about Biostar either.


There's five or six of us sharing experiences on the GT7 in the Ryzen Owners thread. It's a small sample size but for the most part all i've seen is complaints about the UEFI layout (mostly resolved in 314 BIOS) and the same RAM dice roll as the other boards. The posts aren't very prominent because we lack any cool horror stories like some of the mobos out there.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I tried to create a RAD 0 in the Gigabyte board and the AMD RAIDExpert is complete garbage compared to Intel's chipsets. I ended up doing a software RAD in windows because I just couldn't deal with the AMD crap while constantly switching/reseting the BIOS.


when you run a speed test for that array, let me know


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Tell me about it! It's been making me dizzy. I've settled on the Gigabyte K7, and now I am floundering in my decision again. Now I'm back to choosing between 3 different boards.


Thats where the admittedly skewed user experiences come in handy. Bios version shipped on boards available at launch generally appears less than perfect across all vendors. Asus is clearly working to improve their offerings and no one else is standing still. Visibility on the other hand? No clue in some cases other than the updates on manufacturers download pages.


----------



## divideoverflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> There's five or six of us sharing experiences on the GT7 in the Ryzen Owners thread. It's a small sample size but for the most part all i've seen is complaints about the UEFI layout (mostly resolved in 314 BIOS) and the same RAM dice roll as the other boards. The posts aren't very prominent because we lack any cool horror stories like some of the mobos out there.


I'm new to these forums, I've got a Biostar X370GT7, myself. I was complaining about memory support on reddit, but no bricked board, my overclock/undervolt is 100% stable, and I think my memory problems stem from now having access to the command rate. I've got 32GB of 16x2 G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 CL15 ram, best I can do reliably is 2666 cl18 because it is stuck at 1T. For some reason, 2400 is set to 2T, so I have timings down to 12-12-12-30 on that. I figure it will work itself out with newer bios updates once the manufacturers get the microcode from AMD.

I have to say, I was concerned reading about the ASUS boards bricking themselves - thankfully no such problems here! I've messed with the memory settings enough times to have to reset the bios via jumper a bunch; no problems! I like the little dual bios hardware switch as well...lol. It is the only hardware toggle I've had on a mobo since the 90s.

I feel like going back to the original bios version to test the ram subtimings (I think some of them were unlocked in the initial bios release, and then they disappeared in the subsequent releases).


----------



## JedixJarf

Any mfg's give out targets for an itx release?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> I am kind of in the same boat.
> 
> I just received a K7, but have not opened it because I might return it. Just before it was delivered, I got noticed that my seemingly endless Amazon pre-order of a C6H, was due to arrive this Friday.
> 
> There are things I like about both the Gigabyte K7 and the Asus 6 Hero.
> 
> I think I am going with the C6H though because I purchased a 960 Pro m.2 and I like that it mounts out in the open on Asus and do not like that it mounts under the video card on Gigabyte.
> 
> So I will likely be returning my K7 to Newegg.


I'm glad I was accounting for the wait. I wasn't bound to get a Ryzen 7 anyway, so I figured why not wait a little longer so that when the Ryzen 5 comes out, I'd have a board. I was in no hurry to get anything just yet. Just do some extra research. Now that it's getting closer and closer, I want to have a board lined up and decided on so I can finish this thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> There's five or six of us sharing experiences on the GT7 in the Ryzen Owners thread. It's a small sample size but for the most part all i've seen is complaints about the UEFI layout (mostly resolved in 314 BIOS) and the same RAM dice roll as the other boards. The posts aren't very prominent because we lack any cool horror stories like some of the mobos out there.


Funny enough, the GT7 is actually a first choice board. The only reason why I haven't really bought it yet is because I am not too keen on the wiring layout. (i.e. fan headers, USB 3.0 header, etc.) I still have it in my wish list, along with the Gigaybte K7, MSI SLI Plus, and the MSI Carbon.


----------



## yendor

Asrock has a supported forum here and alas they are not working out of the box better than Asus.

Gigabyte has ...erm. something like forums, at different places and I suppose this is better than Tom's or Tweaktown.

MSI has a relevant forum section here

I'm going to be lazy and leave the asus forums out of this as I'm sure there are links elsewhere.

Remember you will not be seeing a truly representative example of all user's experience on ANY forum. "It all works" is not something people will generally post.

Hmm, that asrock forum. Looks like there were plenty of doa boards.

Biostar needs a forum


----------



## LBear

I know its been years since i looked into this but whats the performance on AMD ACHI drivers now ? Still avoid and use MS drivers?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divideoverflow*
> 
> I'm new to these forums, I've got a Biostar X370GT7, myself. I was complaining about memory support on reddit, but no bricked board, my overclock/undervolt is 100% stable, and I think my memory problems stem from now having access to the command rate. I've got 32GB of 16x2 G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 CL15 ram, best I can do reliably is 2666 cl18 because it is stuck at 1T. For some reason, 2400 is set to 2T, so I have timings down to 12-12-12-30 on that. I figure it will work itself out with newer bios updates once the manufacturers get the microcode from AMD.
> 
> I have to say, I was concerned reading about the ASUS boards bricking themselves - thankfully no such problems here! I've messed with the memory settings enough times to have to reset the bios via jumper a bunch; no problems! I like the little dual bios hardware switch as well...lol. It is the only hardware toggle I've had on a mobo since the 90s.
> 
> I feel like going back to the original bios version to test the ram subtimings (I think some of them were unlocked in the initial bios release, and then they disappeared in the subsequent releases).


Cheers, welcome to the forum.  I actually had better luck on the release BIOS with my Hynix sticks than I did on the subsequent releases, but performance and stability were improved through 314 so I decided to grin and bear it. I've got Sammy B-dies and some of the new Flare X RAM headed my way, so I'll see if the improved microcode from a couple of days ago makes a difference in the next BIOS update.

As far as the Hero, it's definitely got more than its share of bad press, though elmor and raja have been doing a great job supporting users here in the Crosshair thread. At the end of the day it's still a rather nice board and I'm sure ASUS will get everybody sorted. That said, I've not regretted going Biostar with X370, though it wasn't as much of a risky decision as some might think given how well their Z170 and Z270 boards were received. The dual BIOS switch is fantastic, especially for someone who loves to tweak memory as much as I do. Playing with timings, I've had to do just the same as you, but being able to flash two BIOS options and make spot comparisons is quite nice.

One thing to be aware of, which I posted about in the Ryzen owner's thread, is that the board does seem to underreport voltages under load in software. Using a DMM I found a bit of variance, though it's in the same realm as what other boards are showing which I chalk up to Ryzen's youth relative to the monitoring software available. It wasn't anything dangerous or even particularly disconcerting, but something to be aware of. On the bright side, readings at idle were quite accurate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Funny enough, the GT7 is actually a first choice board. The only reason why I haven't really bought it yet is because I am not too keen on the wiring layout. (i.e. fan headers, USB 3.0 header, etc.) I still have it in my wish list, along with the Gigaybte K7, MSI SLI Plus, and the MSI Carbon.


I know what you mean. Some of the headers are a bit wonkily placed, I must agree. It wasn't enough to sway me off the board, but it made for some new and inventive cable management.  I was just so bored with ASUS, MSI wasn't showing me enough for the money (Taichi and GT7 use better components than the Titanium while being near the same price as the Pro Carbon), and I already have Asrock going on a Z97 rig (and had them for Z77 as well). Likewise, I've got Gigabyte running on an FM2+ system and I used them for two Z170 builds. It doesn't hurt that the Vivid LED DJ plays very well with my disco theme.


----------



## kckyle

guys i need an opinion on this, is my bios playing tricks or is cpuz displaying wrong


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> guys i need an opinion on this, is my bios playing tricks or is cpuz displaying wrong


I have the exact same problem. I think the BIOS is broken, based on my benchmark results.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> True, but what can be said for asrock is its out of the box overclocking experience is superior to any of the boards.....at least from what ive read on here.
> 
> From what i understand asrock is the only board that all you have to do to keep all the power savings features active is change multi and use offset volts, other boards require you to edit p states which i personally have never done and would have been an annoying process to learn. Some boards once you change the multi it actually removes maximum and minimum power states in windows balanced profile, i find that incredibly odd and glad i didnt go with asus.


The Gigabyte board did give me down clocking and lower p-states when using fraction multipliers. Like use 39.25, 39.50 etc and windows would downclock cores.
When you used even multipliers it didn't downclock cores when overclocking 38.00, 40.00 etc.
I did have trouble with stability though so I disabled the CnQ, c-states & coreboost after that.

It seemed random when windows would allow downclocking as well. Not every boot enabled this feature(I was constantly trying different bios settings). I never really explored the "feature" that much.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I have the exact same problem. I think the BIOS is broken, based on my benchmark results.


My gaming 3 was reporting stuff correctly in bios and cpu-z but gigabyte APP's didn't.


----------



## mus1mus

For Gigabyte users suffering BIOS resets after a failed/crash/black screen inside Windows, to prevent resetting the BIOS, Hold the Power Button to shut down the Board > Press Power button again to return to previous state. Reset Button will automatically bring you to a BIOS Reset Prompt as well as turning Off the PSU.. thumb.gif


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Asrock has a supported forum here and alas they are not working out of the box better than Asus.
> 
> Gigabyte has ...erm. something like forums, at different places and I suppose this is better than Tom's or Tweaktown.
> 
> MSI has a relevant forum section here
> 
> I'm going to be lazy and leave the asus forums out of this as I'm sure there are links elsewhere.
> 
> Remember you will not be seeing a truly representative example of all user's experience on ANY forum. "It all works" is not something people will generally post.
> 
> Hmm, that asrock forum. Looks like there were plenty of doa boards.
> 
> Biostar needs a forum


where are you seeing a "plenty of doa boards" for asrock? I see nothing in their forum - or this forum, that supports your version of the asrock story.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Cheers, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had better luck on the release BIOS with my Hynix sticks than I did on the subsequent releases, but performance and stability were improved through 314 so I decided to grin and bear it. I've got Sammy B-dies and some of the new Flare X RAM headed my way, so I'll see if the improved microcode from a couple of days ago makes a difference in the next BIOS update.
> 
> As far as the Hero, it's definitely got more than its share of bad press, though elmor and raja have been doing a great job supporting users here in the Crosshair thread. At the end of the day it's still a rather nice board and I'm sure ASUS will get everybody sorted. That said, I've not regretted going Biostar with X370, though it wasn't as much of a risky decision as some might think given how well their Z170 and Z270 boards were received. The dual BIOS switch is fantastic, especially for someone who loves to tweak memory as much as I do. Playing with timings, I've had to do just the same as you, but being able to flash two BIOS options and make spot comparisons is quite nice.
> 
> One thing to be aware of, which I posted about in the Ryzen owner's thread, is that the board does seem to underreport voltages under load in software. Using a DMM I found a bit of variance, though it's in the same realm as what other boards are showing which I chalk up to Ryzen's youth relative to the monitoring software available. It wasn't anything dangerous or even particularly disconcerting, but something to be aware of. On the bright side, readings at idle were quite accurate.
> 
> I know what you mean. Some of the headers are a bit wonkily placed, I must agree. It wasn't enough to sway me off the board, but it made for some new and inventive cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just so bored with ASUS, MSI wasn't showing me enough for the money (Taichi and GT7 use better components than the Titanium while being near the same price as the Pro Carbon), and I already have Asrock going on a Z97 rig (and had them for Z77 as well). Likewise, I've got Gigabyte running on an FM2+ system and I used them for two Z170 builds. It doesn't hurt that the Vivid LED DJ plays very well with my disco theme.


Add another user of the Biostar GT7. I bought it because the components were up to snuff and it was in stock. I wanted a Taichi, but patience isn't my strong suit when I have money in my pocket. I have G.Skill TridentZ 3200 CL14. I can get it to run stable @ 2933. 3200 will boot every so often, but not worth the trouble. The lower row of headers are a bit different, but that depends on your case layout and fan needs. My case has no issues with the layout and I use a fan power splitter for my water cooler anyways. Everything, but the main CPU header and an aux lighting header goes to the rear of the case and is hidden. I highly recommend them for cleaning the build up. Other than that the board is rock solid.


----------



## Y0shi

I just received my Gaming K7 today, bought because i thought my PRIME X370-PRO was dead. But it isn't, so question is: keep the PRIME and sent back the GA-AX370 Gaming K7 or vice versa? I'm not 100% happy with the PRIME because of the RAM issues, I THINK Gigabyte has it working better. I've got 2x 8GB Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (SK Hynix). What would you do now?


----------



## AlphaC

https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7269/9/asrock-fatal1ty-x370-gaming-k4-review-eerste-am4-van-asrock-geluidskwaliteit

X370 Fatal1ty K4 review

https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7246/amd-ryzen-platform-review-de-eerste-am4-moederborden-voor-zen
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero ,
Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 ,
Gigabyte AX370 Aorus Gaming 5 ,
MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium

I'm surprised about USB 3.1 performance on the CH VI Hero.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7269/9/asrock-fatal1ty-x370-gaming-k4-review-eerste-am4-van-asrock-geluidskwaliteit
> 
> X370 Fatal1ty K4 review
> 
> https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7246/amd-ryzen-platform-review-de-eerste-am4-moederborden-voor-zen
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero ,
> Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 ,
> Gigabyte AX370 Aorus Gaming 5 ,
> MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium


Was the first link selected to the sound testing page specifically?

If so Gigabyte has the wrong/older driver for the Realtek 1220 on the Gaming 5's webpage. A newer driver can be found the the X270 Gaming 5 page noting "improved" SNR.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> where are you seeing a "plenty of doa boards" for asrock? I see nothing in their forum - or this forum, that supports your version of the asrock story.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> where are you seeing a "plenty of doa boards" for asrock? I see nothing in their forum - or this forum, that supports your version of the asrock story.


Search for "no post" you'll see one 4 page thread with more than one user and an apparently dead Asrock motherboard. Further searching elsewhere will reward you with more results. Newegg reviews, amd's own cpu support forum,reddit. And no, even though there are DOA boards it does not mean Asrock is bad or is meant to imply they have a high rate of DOA's. Every manny has a few arrive dead . Happens.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Well...fu**

I tried to update the UEFI of my Asus Prime B350-Plus with the Asus software under windows. After the progress bar was stuck for 1,5 h I ended up rebooting, but now I'm not getting any POST. Even my displays are switching into standby mode.

I tried to use that Crashfree Bios 3 feature, described in the manual, but from what I understand, you should at least see some kind of message on the screen, about a corrupted bios. I tried to do it anyway with a freshly FAT32-formatted 4 GB pendrive with the correctly renamed file on it. But it's not doing anything. I see the pendrives LEDs flashing for 10 seconds after I hit the power button, but even 20 min later, nothing has happend.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chris89

I just think the stock bios has too tight of timings for most memory. I did a lot of research and most sticks you find that are cheap aren't on the list. They may be on there as well but running lower than advertised. So it's important to set loose timings in bios first, then install said modules. Like have a 512MB or 1GB ddr4 stick that works, go into bios set loose timings "16-16-16-32-64-2T" at 1.35v. Then try 16-32GB kit... 2x modules is ideal I have heard.

I had this issue before not on Ryzen (yet since I don't have one) but Intel system that would no post at 1600mhz. Had to set loose timings manually and it works perfectly. It's all about setting the "loose" working timings that work. Loose or Tight timings means nothing except working or not working, simple as that. Higher scores from tighter timings? You won't get higher throughput from timings, just lower latency. Which is such a tiny nano second difference. It isn't worth it, because stability is more important than anything else. Am I right?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Well...fu**
> 
> I tried to update the UEFI of my Asus Prime B350-Plus with the Asus software under windows. After the progress bar was stuck for 1,5 h I ended up rebooting, but now I'm not getting any POST. Even my displays are switching into standby mode.
> 
> I tried to use that Crashfree Bios 3 feature, described in the manual, but from what I understand, you should at least see some kind of message on the screen, about a corrupted bios. I tried to do it anyway with a freshly FAT32-formatted 4 GB pendrive with the correctly renamed file on it. But it's not doing anything. I see the pendrives LEDs flashing for 10 seconds after I hit the power button, but even 20 min later, nothing has happend.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Clear cmos by pulling battery and shorting two pin connector as described in your manual, "clear rtc ram" section 1-8 methinks


----------



## sterob

Currently what mainboard is the most stable for Ryzen? I google a bit around and seem like Asrock and Asus are bricking themselves, some other brand users claim they can't make ram go pass 2333 mhz (RAM speed is an important factor for Ryzen right?) ...


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterob*
> 
> Currently what mainboard is the most stable for Ryzen? I google a bit around and seem like Asrock and Asus are bricking themselves, some other brand users claim they can't make ram go pass 2333 mhz (RAM speed is an important factor for Ryzen right?) ...


We cant really tell at the moment as far as I have seen. What little information there is in the net it is all anecdotal with majority of boards (if they are available) lacking proper reviews even now three weeks after release of them. For example, there is no reviews for _any_ B350 based mATX motherboards. I have been looking for these every few days and ... nope ... no reviews. For B350 in general there is only couple of reviews and in these the overclocking aspect is not addressed at all other than mentioning that it should be possible.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Clear cmos by pulling battery and shorting two pin connector as described in your manual, "clear rtc ram" section 1-8 methinks


Thanks - I tried that already but it didn't help initially.

After tinkering for 2 h I was able to boot into EZ-Update and update the Bios. I think what helped, was

- Pulling all USB devices out
- use a freshly formatted pendrive with the bios
- connect the display to a DVI port instead of displayport


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm far from an expert on boards but the Fatality overall looks pretty solid right now tbh
> 
> Phases on the ASRock and Biostar boards are using doublers but they still carry a 60A rating iirc
> 
> I know @AlphaC has been looking at the vrms pretty closely and @DADDYDC650 owns one so they might be able to answer your question better when they have the time for it.


Some questions looking at the x370 boards-

1. Is OC potential tied directly to the quality and number of power phases?
2. On paper Asrock looks the best with 12+2 up to 16 phases and Gigabite looks the worst offering some boards with a mere 6+2. I hear that less phases at high quality is better than more phases at low quality, but if you say that Asrock has a 60A rating on theirs (which I understand is high???) then won't Asrock boards be the kings of overclocking?

The number of phases is a huge difference between the X370 and AB350 so I am trying to understand.


----------



## divideoverflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Some questions looking at the x370 boards-
> 
> 1. Is OC potential tied directly to the quality and number of power phases?
> 2. On paper Asrock looks the best with 12+2 up to 16 phases and Gigabite looks the worst offering some boards with a mere 6+2. I hear that less phases at high quality is better than more phases at low quality, but if you say that Asrock has a 60A rating on theirs (which I understand is high???) then won't Asrock boards be the kings of overclocking?
> 
> The number of phases is a huge difference between the X370 and AB350 so I am trying to understand.


Honestly, the chips are frequency limited with a big voltage wall between 3.9 and 4.1ghz depending on your individual chip. People on the B series are overclocking just as high as X370s. I don't think the VRMs are that critical unless you are pushing north of 1.4v.


----------



## mus1mus

I know for a fact that my VRMs on the Gigabyte K7 are not breaking past 55C. Nothing in the board heats up that you will be alarmed with.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know for a fact that my VRMs on the Gigabyte K7 are not breaking past 55C. Nothing in the board heats up that you will be alarmed with.


I think my CH6 reach like 50°C max with 1.258v but i havent really checked, they dont seem to run hot so doesnt matter, my g5 would get to 65°C though or around there.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive never paid attention to VRM temps, arent they good to like 120c?

What sensor in HWinfo shows vrm temps?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive never paid attention to VRM temps, arent they good to like 120c?
> 
> What sensor in HWinfo shows vrm temps?


Its under motherboard under VRM or might be under one of your temp sensor, usually the highest temp besides cpu is vrm. They are good to 120° but the cooler they run the better.


----------



## Scotty99

VR T1: 44c
VR T2: 41c

Those it?

In stress test goes to like 55c.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divideoverflow*
> 
> Honestly, the chips are frequency limited with a big voltage wall between 3.9 and 4.1ghz depending on your individual chip. People on the B series are overclocking just as high as X370s. I don't think the VRMs are that critical unless you are pushing north of 1.4v.


AM4 will be around till 2020 and Ryzen 2.0 is launching in less than a year. We may have Ryzen 3.0 and even 4.0 on this socket. It is extremely short sighted to say that getting a lower quality AM4 board is fine because the first third of Ryzen 1.0 chips don't clock high. There will most likely be a fantastic upgrade path on AM4 so it doesn't really make sense to buy the cheapest board when you will have it for 3+ years.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I think my CH6 reach like 50°C max with 1.258v but i havent really checked, they dont seem to run hot so doesnt matter, my g5 would get to 65°C though or around there.


The K5 has 6+2 phases so that is great to know.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> VR T1: 44c
> VR T2: 41c
> 
> Those it?
> 
> In stress test goes to like 55c.


Yea that sounds about right, there the 2 sensors youll see going up and down with load. Not as fast as cpu but youll notice.


----------



## divideoverflow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> AM4 will be around till 2020 and Ryzen 2.0 is launching in less than a year. We may have Ryzen 3.0 and even 4.0 on this socket. It is extremely short sighted to say that getting a lower quality AM4 board is fine because the first third of Ryzen 1.0 chips don't clock high. There will most likely be a fantastic upgrade path on AM4 so it doesn't really make sense to buy the cheapest board when you will have it for 3+ years.


That's an excellent point. If purchasing with the plans of upgrading to a future chip that could take more power, sure.

I went for the GT7, which has 8+4 phases, supporting 60a/phase, but that was a preorder before we knew what the current crop of chips will require.

If someone wants to plan for the unknown future, it would be a good move to spend more on a board. If they want to plan for a budget right now, and are concerned about VRM temps, there is no reason to be concerned and spend more with the current 8 core chips, let alone any chips released with fewer cores.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Some questions looking at the x370 boards-
> 
> 1. Is OC potential tied directly to the quality and number of power phases?
> 2. On paper Asrock looks the best with 12+2 up to 16 phases and Gigabite looks the worst offering some boards with a mere 6+2. I hear that less phases at high quality is better than more phases at low quality, but if you say that Asrock has a 60A rating on theirs (which I understand is high???) then won't Asrock boards be the kings of overclocking?
> 
> The number of phases is a huge difference between the X370 and AB350 so I am trying to understand.


The number of phases can be misleading and at times just considered a marketing ploy. In every case I know of, if they are advertising 12 or more phases, the extra phases are be created by running the signal from the pwm through a double or splitter. This does create more phases, but each with half the power.

The purpose of having phases to link the pulse waves togeather and try to create a smooth, consistent flat line of power. Many tests have shown little to no benefit to using more than 6 phases, assuming all the parts are equal quality. Sometimes more phases and compensate for lower quality parts. A great many motherboards work very well with only 4 phases.

The quality of the parts are much more important than the number of phases.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive never paid attention to VRM temps, arent they good to like 120c?
> 
> What sensor in HWinfo shows vrm temps?


They won't fry under 120 °C, but generally, the hotter they become the more resistance they have, meaning they are allowing less current to pass through while creating even more heat. At some point it rises exponentially, and generally, cooler is better due to efficiency issues.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Some questions looking at the x370 boards-
> 
> 1. Is OC potential tied directly to the quality and number of power phases?
> 2. On paper Asrock looks the best with 12+2 up to 16 phases and Gigabite looks the worst offering some boards with a mere 6+2. I hear that less phases at high quality is better than more phases at low quality, but if you say that Asrock has a 60A rating on theirs (which I understand is high???) then won't Asrock boards be the kings of overclocking?
> 
> The number of phases is a huge difference between the X370 and AB350 so I am trying to understand.


The NexFETs on the ASUS CH VI Hero & Asrock Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro are 40A rating but you won't want to run them at 40A. I would say 25-30A max. Power loss is about 5W at ~ 28A _(see figure 1)_, at 1.4V it is x 1.025 due to the chart being normalized _(see figure 8)_ = 5.13W power loss at ~ 28A.
http://www.ti.com/product/CSD87350Q5D/technicaldocuments

The Gigabyte Gaming K7 & Gaming 5's 40A IR 3553 parts can be run closer to their limits since they are a percent or two more efficient and include the driver mosfet built in. So they're better for light overclocks (i.e. at AMD recommended 24/7 voltages ~ 1.4V or less) & power efficiency at lower clocks. I would say 30A would be the most you could push it depending on mosfet cooling. You lose just under 5W at 30A and assuming 1.4V that is 1.1X so 5.5W per phase x 6 = 33W that you need to cool.
http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/product/power/dc-dc-converter/dc-dc-integrated-power-stage/powlrstage-integrated-power-stage/IR3553/productType.html?productType=5546d462533600a401533d250a5a5e1e

Most of the hwinfo screenshots I've seen have 100-110A power out at 4.0GHz so you still have headroom on the Gigabyte board.

Calculating for 110A:

110A / 12 CPU phases for the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro / Taichi ---> 9.17A per phase ---> ~ 1.1W lost per phase _(see figure 1)_ x 12 phases x 1.025 _(see figure 8 for 1.4V output)_ ~ 13.5W power loss , *plus driver losses*

110A / 8 CPU phases for the ASUS CH VI Hero = 13.75A per phase ---> ~ 1.7W lost per phase _(see figure 1)_ x 8 x 1.025 _(see figure 8 for 1.4V output)_ ~ 13.94W power loss for high/low side mosfet , *plus driver losses*

110A / 6 CPU phases for the Gigabyte K7 / Gaming 5 = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.4W lost per phase _(see figure 8)_ x 6 x 1.1 _(see figure 10 factor for 1.4V output)_ ~15.8W lost from CPU phases

110A / 6 CPU phases for the ASUS X370 Prime Pro = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.6W lost per phase _(see figure 1)_ x 6 x 1.025 _(see figure 8 for 1.4V output)_ ~ 15.99W power loss for high/low side mosfet , *plus driver losses*

~20A continuous is what you can expect out of a Low RDs(on) mosfet LFPAK/PowerPAK/TrenchFET from On Semi / Sinopower / NIKOS but the heat will be much higher.


----------



## cssorkinman

MSI Titanium/1800X running prime 95 blend @ bios settings for 4125 mhz 1.424 volts, LLC2 boost to 1.432 under load ( 70F ) ambient


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## miklkit

These last 2 posts illustrate something that has been bothering me. There is more to motherboard design than the VRMs.

For instance the Asrock boards for FX have a thinner pcb that lets them overheat easily. Yes they have lots of VRMs but they still overheat and fail in 6-8 months when pushed hard.

For FX the Sabertooth is the best all around board but it too has problems. At 5 ghz I saw the VRMs running at 43C while it was idling, doing nothing. 82+C happened when stress testing.

Meanwhile the VRMs in the MSI GD80 never ever hit 50C and were usually in the 34-44C range while running even higher voltages. 1.6 volts happens.

This is due to heat sink design. The GD80 +has the best heat sinks I have seen in any board, the Titanium included.

So it is good to know which boards have the best parts but it would be nice to know which ones have the thickest PCB and which ones have the most functional heat sinks.

Which ones actually have the coolest running VRMs at 1.45 volts?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI Titanium/1800X running prime 95 blend @ bios settings for 4125 mhz 1.424 volts, LLC2 boost to 1.432 under load ( 70F ) ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That chip!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI Titanium/1800X running prime 95 blend @ bios settings for 4125 mhz 1.424 volts, LLC2 boost to 1.432 under load ( 70F ) ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I push like 10-20 more watts with mine at only 1.25v haha.


----------



## hammelgammler

Does someone know if "Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GVK" are also Samsung B Dies?

I currently have the TridentZ 3200 CL14 (which seems to be like Samsung B all the time?), but I could get the other RAM much cheaper right now. Please help.









Maybe someone knows the difference between the TridentZ and Ripjaws, is it only the look?

Edit: Oh right, is it possible to update the BIOS even though it won't even post and beep?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> Does someone know if "Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GVK" are also Samsung B Dies?
> 
> I currently have the TridentZ 3200 CL14 (which seems to be like Samsung B all the time?), but I could get the other RAM much cheaper right now. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone knows the difference between the TridentZ and Ripjaws, is it only the look?
> 
> Edit: Oh right, is it possible to update the BIOS even though it won't even post and beep?


According to this post that 3600C16 kit has Samsung B dies. The letter before the dash in the Samsung part number is a B.

And yes, the C6H board can be flashed without fully powering up.

1. Format a USB stick as FAT32.
2. Download the 1002 BIOS from the first post of this thread.
3. Extract the BIOS file and rename it C6H.CAP.
4. Copy the C6H.CAP file to the USB stick.
5. Insert the USB stick into the bottom USB2 (black) port in the second USB stack from the top at the back of the board.
6. Hold the USB BIOS Flashback button on the back of the board for several seconds.
7. The USB BIOS Flashback button will flash blue for several minutes.
8. When the flashing stops, it's done. Remove the USB stick.
9. Hit the BIOS reset button on the back of the board.
10. Boot and go into BIOS to change the settings.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI Titanium/1800X running prime 95 blend @ bios settings for 4125 mhz 1.424 volts, LLC2 boost to 1.432 under load ( 70F ) ambient
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I push like 10-20 more watts with mine at only 1.25v haha.
Click to expand...

Would really like to see screen shots with the same information posted for other machines with different motherboards during prime 95 blend at that clockspeed for comparison's sake.


----------



## Benzh

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I'm looking for a motherboard for my Ryzen build. I don't need the best so not looking to pay several hundred for one. Something that I can do a small overclock on and is just an all round decent board for the price. It seems like from what I have read they all pretty much have problems but that will hopefully be sorted out over the next month or two.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys maybe you could shed some light on my issue with choosing a motherboard







I have the Taichi ordered but the GB K7 has sprung into existence from where i'm buying. Which one is the better choice? They're both about the same price ( K7 cheaper by 5 euros) so i'm only interested in performance opinions.

K7 has a weaker phase design but Taichi's overkill. K7 has dual audio ( don't really know how much that makes a difference) and a higher rated memory oc potential. What do you think?

The Taichi does mesh better with the color scheme i have but that wouldn't bother me that much. Thanks.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys maybe you could shed some light on my issue with choosing a motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Taichi ordered but the GB K7 has sprung into existence from where i'm buying. Which one is the better choice? They're both about the same price ( K7 cheaper by 5 euros) so i'm only interested in performance opinions.
> 
> K7 has a weaker phase design but Taichi's overkill. K7 has dual audio ( don't really know how much that makes a difference) and a higher rated memory oc potential. What do you think?
> 
> The Taichi does mesh better with the color scheme i have but that wouldn't bother me that much. Thanks.


3600 support include unicorn? If it's on their QVL rated at 3600 and running I has a bridge for sale


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 3600 support include unicorn? If it's on their QVL rated at 3600 and running I has a bridge for sale


Eh they have a disclaimer on their page







"Support for higher than DDR4 2667 MHz may vary by CPU." Still which one would you choose?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would really like to see screen shots with the same information posted for other machines with different motherboards during prime 95 blend at that clockspeed for comparison's sake.


Seems to me like Blend is Light and Slow for these chips


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Eh they have a disclaimer on their page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Support for higher than DDR4 2667 MHz may vary by CPU." Still which one would you choose?


Taichi, gigabytes got some work to do, I have not been impressed with quality presented in their bios and the Taichi flat out has better vrm. On the other hand the k7 was not in their launch ready products and several here have had good experience with them


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would really like to see screen shots with the same information posted for other machines with different motherboards during prime 95 blend at that clockspeed for comparison's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like Blend is Light and Slow for these chips
Click to expand...

Could be - just looking for a cost free standardized way to compare systems against each other so people can make better choices about motherboards, chips, memory, cooling and power.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would really like to see screen shots with the same information posted for other machines with different motherboards during prime 95 blend at that clockspeed for comparison's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like Blend is Light and Slow for these chips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be - just looking for a cost free standardized way to compare systems against each other so people can make better choices about motherboards, chips, memory, cooling and power.
Click to expand...

Mine sucks big time.







Just finishing the prep for Win7. Will post one for you in a bit.









EDIT:
my chip's power envelope would eat yours.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> 24 HOURS ONLY!
> 10% OFF SELECT DDR4 MEMORY*
> SHOP NOW > With Code EMCRDCF36


https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&N=8000&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PPSSBYWLGQKEWU&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=EXPRESS032517&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS032517-_-EMC-032517-Index-_-DDR4memory-_-LEB0A


----------



## Blinky7

is there any news on a Crosshair VI Formula, or any other X370 motherboard with stock VRM watercooling?
I am planning a custom loop and am very interested in this....especially a Formula since I love the armor too...


----------



## dsmwookie

What's the recommendation on motherboard?


----------



## CrazyElf

I am thinking that many users here should wait a couple of months for the platform to mature.

I for one am waiting for my personal circumstances, but also for X390 news, and finally to see the memory controller's abilities. We expect that in a couple of months, AMD will release the ability to overclock the RAM. Considering how all the clocks are tied to RAM, it's very important to know how powerful the RAM overclocks will be.

I should also note that in a couple of months, the motherboard shortages will be resolved, and any markups will stop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> What's the recommendation on motherboard?


Right now I'd go with the X370 Taichi.

If Asus has the X370 Crosshair fixed, it might also be worth looking at.

The Gigabyte X370 K7 would be a tier 2 choice due to weaker VRM due to the IR 3553. The X370 Fata1ty Professional Gaming is worth considering if you need a high speed LAN (it's got a 5 Gbps one).

OF course, all of this depends on your budget, so we need more details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys maybe you could shed some light on my issue with choosing a motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Taichi ordered but the GB K7 has sprung into existence from where i'm buying. Which one is the better choice? They're both about the same price ( K7 cheaper by 5 euros) so i'm only interested in performance opinions.
> 
> K7 has a weaker phase design but Taichi's overkill. K7 has dual audio ( don't really know how much that makes a difference) and a higher rated memory oc potential. What do you think?
> 
> The Taichi does mesh better with the color scheme i have but that wouldn't bother me that much. Thanks.


Well if we look at it:
http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-K7-rev-10#kf

It has a Realtek ALC 1220 and just custom software. I'm not seeing a second sound processor.

Anyways, Creative offers custom OEM software solutions. So from where I'm standing, it's just a Realtek with some addon software:
http://www.creative.com/oem/products/software/x-fimb.asp

It's not really that much reason to buy or not to buy. Asus offers custom software as well as MSI for audio.

That said, they do offer a custom USB port for external DACs, which they claim to improve noise and allow for longer cables. No idea if independent testing has validated this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> is there any news on a Crosshair VI Formula, or any other X370 motherboard with stock VRM watercooling?
> I am planning a custom loop and am very interested in this....especially a Formula since I love the armor too...


Given how overkill the X370 Taichi is, from a performance standpoint, there's no point in watercooling the VRMs. Actually you might even make them warmer in some cases.

As for if you are doing it for the looks, wait and see what EK and the other custom watercooling block manufacturers say.


----------



## dsmwookie

I'm looking for m.2, Xfire/sli, best memory clocks, and 4.0 clocks on a 1700. Cost isn't a facor, but the 1800x just seems too expensive when the 1700 can do the same. IMoving from a 3930k build and I just want a more stable motherboard this Asus has been meh.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I'm looking for m.2, Xfire/sli, best memory clocks, and 4.0 clocks on a 1700. Cost isn't a facor, but the 1800x just seems too expensive when the 1700 can do the same. IMoving from a 3930k build and I just want a more stable motherboard this Asus has been meh.


I really like my board, i can only do 2400 memory but im 99% sure thats because i have hynix cas 16 instead of samsung cas 14.

Otherwise my OC is stable and everything has worked as planned


----------



## MishelLngelo

Any experience with http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20K4/ for R5 1600x ? Would like to OC on it to.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> What's the recommendation on motherboard?


ı would recommend msi or asus. many years ı used gigabyte mother board. But their x370 gaming k7 and 5 poor bios menü and settings, when compared msi or asus. especially when compared to digitall power settings or tweaker paradise . gigabyte doesnt have similar settings in their bios. all mb maker using heat pipe, their vrm heatsink and beefy . when we are looked gigabyte mb very poor solution. and gigabyte only have cpu llc settings while msi and asus tons of overclock settings under bios menu . so its time to change mb brand to msi.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I'm looking for m.2, Xfire/sli, best memory clocks, and 4.0 clocks on a 1700. Cost isn't a facor, but the 1800x just seems too expensive when the 1700 can do the same. IMoving from a 3930k build and I just want a more stable motherboard this Asus has been meh.


Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte, Biostar, MSI.

Asus, because they're working on at least their top tier boards, The CH6 and X370 Pro having decent vrm and have the 'easier' uefi if you're not comfortable digging into arcana... Not that it can't be arcane

Asrock 's top 3 look reasonable. Their flagship has what some consider the best vrm and their other two aren't terrible. Everyone's behind asus in the bios department.

Gigabyte might have stumbled a bit out of the gate and (imo) seemed to have had qc headaches but their later released k7 seems to have avoided the nastier tricks of it's earlier kin and is performing well for a couple of users here. Like the Asus CH6 it's a flagship product that "should" get more timely support than the bottom of the stack. And the earlier released motherboards are getting some attention. It being gigabyte the uefi's can mystify you at first.

Biostar's top tier gt7 has had relatively few complaints aside from memory support, which is a universal complaint for everyone on average and "should" have changed in may. As a group the users here seem pretty satisfied. @superzan seems to enjoy ... a disco theme. /headdesk It might fit the definition of arcane when it comes to bios and biostar is legendary for it's bios update cycle, that's probably not going to change.

If MSI had avoided using Nikos again most of us with long memories would be happier. The fact that, at least as of yesterday, they had their top tier $300.00 product using amd's buggy agesa from january, (I hope they've noticed amd's got two NEWER ones available to them.) makes me wonder if the same lack of attention to detail hasn't spread down the product stack. Also, MSI is proof positive that sticking leds everywhere can be done ... wrong. Based on personal experience their bios is easier to navigate than Gigabyte's.

Everyone's top tier's are able to do 4.0 if the silicon is willing.
Most of the b350's can hit it but the vrm's are better suited to lower clocks long term or aggressive cooling not currently available in my opinion.
All the x370's should xfire, sli is something that the board manufacturer's have to pay nvidia for, whether the end user winds up using it or not. Not necessarily part of their pricing when they leave it out but if it's not I hope the savings are going into component quality.
B350's and xfire, possible for some.
So far the everyone's entire stack has m2, usually 1 pcie 3.0 x4 with some having 2 however the second will always be sata and using it will cost you the last two sata on the board.

For a better idea of vrm components this translated page has a table with the parts. I'd read through the rest of the translated thread as well for more insight. Be better if you read it in the native language though

This thread started by @gupsterg has some useful information . I found the Rymem link interesting though it's not as thrilling as reading qvls.


----------



## mus1mus

So the Gigabytes with 6-phases of IR mosfets have the weakest design? :hmm:


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So the Gigabytes with 6-phases of IR mosfets have the weakest design? :hmm:


PWM fine. Except yours, is terrible, Willing to take off your hands. Small favor.

Ah yes, love responding out of context.. I totally agree with him and redouble my offer to take that horrible k7 off your hands Mus. I'll even reluctantly give the cpu a home.


----------



## mus1mus

Double that and we have a deal.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My plan is to sell the 1700 when Zen2 arrives.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why not wait for Zen3, should be even better ????


----------



## Performer81

Or Zen 4, should be even more better.


----------



## mus1mus

Zen 5 more betterer.


----------



## miklkit

You guys have more dollars than sense.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You guys have more dollars than sense.


And we are not ashamed by that


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Well it looks like I have to RMA the Asus prime anyway.
Various issues all over the place.
Can't get into BIOS unless I'm using a PS2 keyboard.
After a crash I can't get back into BIOS with out a complete CMOS reset. Any frequency change, however minor, will crash without a video signal.
I have the same RAM issues everyone else does but it has since stopped recognizing 1 stick and just has it as "undefined".
And two days ago, the rgb function has completely stopped.

I did get the opportunity to OC the 1700 but I had to do it through the Asus utility through windows. I got 3.8 stable and my temps would hover around 45c. Since I knew I was returning the board, i didn't want to push it in the event some components might be failing.
So I dropped it back down to stock and things got really weird.
Temps at stock previously hung around 34c.
Now my temps bounce around like crazy. 34 to 46 to 36 to 49 etc. in around a 5 second time frame. I could hear my pump in a constant state of revving up and down.
Then I started disabling things. Rainmeter was the culprit. Prior to the first OC, rainmeter running still wouldn't push temps over 35-37. Now, all over the place.

I went ahead and ordered the Biostar x370 GT7 and it should be here in a few days.


----------



## Zhany

With the biostar boards how come they don't seem all that popular? Are they low quality or just bad looking?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> With the biostar boards how come they don't seem all that popular? Are they low quality or just bad looking?


Bios. Biostar gives gigabyte a run for the money when it comes to confusing end users. They're also not known for pushing bios updates out quickly. Its hard to equate the lower number of complaints I've seen about them to any real metric for reliability but the components on the gt7 look pretty good. They also don't have the marketing engine behind them that Asus, Gigabyte or MSI do.

What is really important is that their rgb is miles ahead of msi. but then again so is my 20 year old string of christmas lights.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You guys have more dollars than sense.


A life revolving around sensuality is boring.


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure what that comment even means tbh lol.

I was upgrading from a 2500k system, i built a whole 8 core machine for under a grand.....that wasnt possible a month ago









I think i got great value for money, and sadly i have more sense than dollars lol.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> With the biostar boards how come they don't seem all that popular? Are they low quality or just bad looking?


Their high-end presence has been limited in recent years, many people simply don't have any experience with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Bios. Biostar gives gigabyte a run for the money when it comes to confusing end users. They're also not known for pushing bios updates out quickly. Its hard to equate the lower number of complaints I've seen about them to any real metric for reliability but the components on the gt7 look pretty good. They also don't have the marketing engine behind them that Asus, Gigabyte or MSI do.
> 
> What is really important is that their rgb is miles ahead of msi. but then again so is my 20 year old string of christmas lights.


True to a point, the Biostar BIOS can be an ordeal to work through, though each revision on X370 has removed obfuscation from common/important options. Their latest is significantly improved from the AM3-era BIOS revisions. Also true that BIOS updates aren't pushed out at the pace of ASUS or Gigabyte, but their conservative approach also means that updates are relatively risk-free. That's of some importance on a platform where some vendors cannot say the same. As long as I get the updates required to comply with the latest AGESA microcode and which squash known bugs, I'm not going to stress about missing out on bi-weekly flashes.

Components-wise, the GT7 sits right below the Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro and the Hero. Nothing to complain about there.

RGB-wise, there is an easily accessible option in BIOS to disable them completely in addition to the GT software which does the same. I personally enjoy the aesthetics and the racing-flag silk screen isn't very prominent in a dark case but I can understand people who are deathly afraid of being judged for having a motherboard with a racing flag on it. Wouldn't want our Stoic Super Tough Guy club card revoked, after all.


----------



## Scotty99

For what its worth my biostar p67 board is still going strong overlocked 2500k for 6 years. The bios updates stopped not long after release, but it works so whatever lol.

I woulda bought biostar again, but wanted to give asrock a try.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

This is something that is odd. Occasionally, the voltage will increase itself to 1.55 according to Hwinfo. I left the room, came back in to a black screen. No response from keyboard or mouse but the tower was still on. I hit reset and after a reboot, opened up hwinfo to see the new voltage. I should probably stop trying to use it.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is something that is odd. Occasionally, the voltage will increase itself to 1.55 according to Hwinfo. I left the room, came back in to a black screen. No response from keyboard or mouse but the tower was still on. I hit reset and after a reboot, opened up hwinfo to see the new voltage. I should probably stop trying to use it.


VID is not Vcore. It is a common bug. Your actual voltage will be in the CPU section that comes after RAM timings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is something that is odd. Occasionally, the voltage will increase itself to 1.55 according to Hwinfo. I left the room, came back in to a black screen. No response from keyboard or mouse but the tower was still on. I hit reset and after a reboot, opened up hwinfo to see the new voltage. I should probably stop trying to use it.


1.55 VID is a bug.

You hitting the RESET Button may have triggered a BIOS Clear command without prompting you for one. As a personal rule, I don't Reset when I crash inside Windows. Press the Power Button for about 3 secs or wait til the board is forced shutdown. Then Power Button again to boot into previous settings. Worked like a charm on my notorious Gigabyte K7.


----------



## chris89

Any of you guy's have AIDA64 GPGPU Benchmark using a new tech PCIe 3.0 GPU?

Maybe comparison 2400Mhz memory to 3200Mhz... So i can see if it's really worth hundreds of extra dollars.

Also to encourage a score from the R7 1700, that waxes my 24 thread dual xeon rig with 48GB ram.

It's difficult to do so I'm sure. Total cpu throughput is quite a lot when you have 2 CPU's with 12 threads each at 3067Mhz.

I'd like to see the R7 1700 outrun my 24 threads on Cyberlink Power Director latest 4k ultra edition. It's an amazing piece of encoding software and works so well and intuitively as much, without throwing too busy of settings at ya. It's to the point with it's advanced video settings. You want video enhancement, you shall have it (HAHA) (appearace of beyond 4k on 1080p video). Throw some denoise at it, very well done and then hit it with MP4 4k 60fps encode with GPU acceleration enabled. It speeds it up a lot. For me from 37 min on a hefty encode to 15 minutes. That's on say one card. Then at that point, I would on occasion then use Xilisoft 4k Video Converter and encode it further down in size while add a few tweaks before the final file is complete. A bit of contrast and color enhancements.

I see a generic 32GB kit of DDR4-2400 on ebay for $188, that's why I ask.

Thanks


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah, about the keyboard thing..

My old Logitech G510 I cannot get into the bios. The same issue with the Z170 HERO. The Z97/Z87 Hero and X99-E WS worked fine (Damn, I am switching HW to often xD)

How do you fix it? Pretty tired of having to have to keyboards at my desk..


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah, about the keyboard thing..
> 
> My old Logitech G510 I cannot get into the bios. The same issue with the Z170 HERO. The Z97/Z87 Hero and X99-E WS worked fine (Damn, I am switching HW to often xD)
> 
> How do you fix it? Pretty tired of having to have to keyboards at my desk..


Well looks like we found a common problem because I am also using the G510.
I'm using an old Compaq keyboard to get into bios.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benzh*
> 
> Hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I'm looking for a motherboard for my Ryzen build. I don't need the best so not looking to pay several hundred for one. Something that I can do a small overclock on and is just an all round decent board for the price. It seems like from what I have read they all pretty much have problems but that will hopefully be sorted out over the next month or two.
> 
> What would you guys suggest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> What's the recommendation on motherboard?


I've been using the Asus PRIME X370-PRO and I have been loving it. A lot of the nice features of the C6H but $100 less. Really solid and since there have been growing pains I've been taking it easy with OC for CPU and Mem... Asrock Taichi X370 is really great for a great price too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Well it looks like I have to RMA the Asus prime anyway.
> Various issues all over the place.
> Can't get into BIOS unless I'm using a PS2 keyboard.
> After a crash I can't get back into BIOS with out a complete CMOS reset. Any frequency change, however minor, will crash without a video signal.
> I have the same RAM issues everyone else does but it has since stopped recognizing 1 stick and just has it as "undefined".
> And two days ago, the rgb function has completely stopped.
> 
> I did get the opportunity to OC the 1700 but I had to do it through the Asus utility through windows. I got 3.8 stable and my temps would hover around 45c. Since I knew I was returning the board, i didn't want to push it in the event some components might be failing.
> So I dropped it back down to stock and things got really weird.
> Temps at stock previously hung around 34c.
> Now my temps bounce around like crazy. 34 to 46 to 36 to 49 etc. in around a 5 second time frame. I could hear my pump in a constant state of revving up and down.
> Then I started disabling things. Rainmeter was the culprit. Prior to the first OC, rainmeter running still wouldn't push temps over 35-37. Now, all over the place.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the Biostar x370 GT7 and it should be here in a few days.


Sorry to hear that man! Did you have the *PRIME X370* or B350? I thought you had the X370... Judging from your continuous issues I think you got a bunk board, which does happen unfortunately. I'm curious to hear about your experience with Biostar, good luck!









Edit: nm, saw your later post!


----------



## hammelgammler

So I finally got some G.Skill Ripjaws 3600MHz CL16 which are stable with 3200MHz CL14 on the Asus B350 Plus.









Does someone know which Load Line Calibration setting is good for 24/7 ~1.375V? Besides that there's an LLC option for SOC.
If anyone didn't knew it, the Asus B350 Plus max SOC voltage is 1.1V, which is kind of sad? Luckily 3200MHz CL14 works with 1.1V, but I think that could be a problem once we get the divider to set 3600MHz. That would be not so great.

3.9GHz (~1.375V) 3200MHz CL14 (1.1V SOC, 1.35V RAM) was not stable for me, although I don't know if the combination is the problem (maybe a too low SOC for the combination?) or if my CPU just don't go as high.

Oh yeah, it's a R7 1700.


----------



## dsmwookie

Is one board having better luck with memory clocks?


----------



## christoph

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The NexFETs on the ASUS CH VI Hero & Asrock Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro are 40A rating but you won't want to run them at 40A. I would say 25-30A max. Power loss is about 5W at ~ 28A _(see figure 1)_, at 1.4V it is x 1.025 due to the chart being normalized _(see figure 8)_ = 5.13W power loss at ~ 28A.
> http://www.ti.com/product/CSD87350Q5D/technicaldocuments
> 
> The Gigabyte Gaming K7 & Gaming 5's 40A IR 3553 parts can be run closer to their limits since they are a percent or two more efficient and include the driver mosfet built in. So they're better for light overclocks (i.e. at AMD recommended 24/7 voltages ~ 1.4V or less) & power efficiency at lower clocks. I would say 30A would be the most you could push it depending on mosfet cooling. You lose just under 5W at 30A and assuming 1.4V that is 1.1X so 5.5W per phase x 6 = 33W that you need to cool.
> http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/product/power/dc-dc-converter/dc-dc-integrated-power-stage/powlrstage-integrated-power-stage/IR3553/productType.html?productType=5546d462533600a401533d250a5a5e1e
> 
> Most of the hwinfo screenshots I've seen have 100-110A power out at 4.0GHz so you still have headroom on the Gigabyte board.
> 
> Calculating for 110A:
> 
> 110A / 12 CPU phases for the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro / Taichi ---> 9.17A per phase ---> ~ 1.1W lost per phase _(see figure 1)_ x 12 phases x 1.025 _(see figure 8 for 1.4V output)_ ~ 13.5W power loss , *plus driver losses*
> 
> 110A / 8 CPU phases for the ASUS CH VI Hero = 13.75A per phase ---> ~ 1.7W lost per phase _(see figure 1)_ x 8 x 1.025 _(see figure 8 for 1.4V output)_ ~ 13.94W power loss for high/low side mosfet , *plus driver losses*
> 
> 110A / 6 CPU phases for the Gigabyte K7 / Gaming 5 = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.4W lost per phase _(see figure 8)_ x 6 x 1.1 _(see figure 10 factor for 1.4V output)_ ~15.8W lost from CPU phases
> 
> 110A / 6 CPU phases for the ASUS X370 Prime Pro = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.6W lost per phase _(see figure 1)_ x 6 x 1.025 _(see figure 8 for 1.4V output)_ ~ 15.99W power loss for high/low side mosfet , *plus driver losses*
> 
> ~20A continuous is what you can expect out of a Low RDs(on) mosfet LFPAK/PowerPAK/TrenchFET from On Semi / Sinopower / NIKOS but the heat will be much higher.






isn't the Taichi a 16 phases MOBO? or those 16 phases are divided between what?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> AM4 will be around till 2020 and Ryzen 2.0 is launching in less than a year. We may have Ryzen 3.0 and even 4.0 on this socket. It is extremely short sighted to say that getting a lower quality AM4 board is fine because the first third of Ryzen 1.0 chips don't clock high. There will most likely be a fantastic upgrade path on AM4 so it doesn't really make sense to buy the cheapest board when you will have it for 3+ years.


I think that there was a rumor that current am4 mbo will only support Zen2. Zen3 will probably be supported by am4+ mbo.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think that there was a rumor that current am4 mbo will only support Zen2. Zen3 will probably be supported by am4+ mbo.












http://www.pcworld.com/article/3155129/components-processors/amd-says-its-zen-cpu-architecture-is-expected-to-last-four-years.html


----------



## AuraNova

Soooo, I have a preorder on an MSI Gaming Pro Carbon.
Part of me is saying, "Cancel it! Bad board!"
Part of me is saying, "Nah, it'll be fine."

I'm just going to go with my instincts. I think it'll be fine, despite the not-so-great words I hear about the VRMs.


----------



## abso

Im looking to buy an R7 1700 + MB + RAM and try to OC it a little. All that I'm sure to get is th 1700 but no clue about mb or ram. There is no SLI/Crossfire etc planned features from B350 Boards should be enough. I'm not sure if x370 if better for oc though? Anyone can help me out what to buy? I was thinking about the Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 as it is the only B350 with Realtek ALC1220. Anything wrong with this board for my config?


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> isn't the Taichi a 16 phases MOBO? or those 16 phases are divided between what?


Only 12 of those 16 phases are used to provide the CPU VCC. Four of them are for the SoC VCC.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Soooo, I have a preorder on an MSI Gaming Pro Carbon.
> Part of me is saying, "Cancel it! Bad board!"
> Part of me is saying, "Nah, it'll be fine."
> 
> I'm just going to go with my instincts. I think it'll be fine, despite the not-so-great words I hear about the VRMs.


I can't see it being an issue, personally. For the average overclock that these chips will support under 1.4v, none of the X370 boards are at imminent risk for catastrophic hardware failure. If you like the board aesthetics and features, go with it.


----------



## miklkit

Yes, as I understand it those are the same VRMs that are in their current am3+ boards. They get hot enough in those to melt the thermal pad between them and the heat sink and still work. People have been replacing the thermal pads and they still work ok.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I can't see it being an issue, personally. For the average overclock that these chips will support under 1.4v, none of the X370 boards are at imminent risk for catastrophic hardware failure. If you like the board aesthetics and features, go with it.


Yeah, I'm really looking more towards a decent overclock, and layout. So far, the MSI boards have the better layouts for me. I've never had an issue with MSI anything before, so might as well stick with it. (Famous last words, right?







) I hope this board won't give me any operating issues.


----------



## chris89

Can anyone post AIDA GPGPU Ryzen CPU? There are none yet so you would be the first...


----------



## TH558

I have a 1800x and Asus Prime X370 Pro MB and i cant get my corsair 3000Mhz LPX above 2400. In the Memory QVL document it says corsair 3600Mhz should run at 3200 but I want to be 100% sure that I can run it at atleast 3200 without changing the BLCK. Shall i buy 3600 or 3866.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Not sure what to do with the fan that comes with my new board. I'm using a core P5 without a riser. Any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I have a 1800x and Asus Prime X370 Pro MB and i cant get my corsair 3000Mhz LPX above 2400. In the Memory QVL document it says corsair 3600Mhz should run at 3200 but I want to be 100% sure that I can run it at atleast 3200 without changing the BLCK. Shall i buy 3600 or 3866.


Go into your "ez mode" BIOS screen and in the top left hand corner, it should have your RAM either correctly identified or "undefined". What does it say?

I actually called AMD with some questions regarding the VAL for RAM and how I was using RAM not on the list. Asus told me that list was supplied to them as a reference on what they have tested. AMD said it is testing preformed by the manufacturer and not AMD. AMD said lol....a customer service rep, said my trident 2400 z shouldn't be a problem on any x370 board at all and that the QVL is negligible. Take that however you'd like.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Which boards are best for overclocking? I have a 1700 on the way and hoping to at least hit 3.8-4.0 ghz underwater.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Which boards are best for overclocking? I have a 1700 on the way and hoping to at least hit 3.8-4.0 ghz underwater.


Asrock X370 Taichi, Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Pro , and ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Asrock X370 Taichi, Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Pro , and ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero


gigabytes k7 , biostars gt7 and asus x370 pro are also good. Look at feature sets and layout


----------



## Tisser12

So what are the thoughts on the Aorus boards? I've liked what I've seen so far, and chances are I'll be getting a 1700 at max, but looking more like the 1500 or 1600x and I'll only be gaming 1080 so I doubt I'll need to worry about OC (yet lol) But I just like having an overly robust board no matter what and my current Gigabyte board (F2A85x-UP4) has been very nice to me even pushing my almost 5ghz OC on my a10-6800k during everyday use and gaming alike. Definitley can't wait to upgrade because Battlefield 1 64 player matches peg my CPU bad dropping me down to 30fps at times with a med-high settings mixture.

Also I'm a sucker for RGB anything and I really like that most of these newer boards are including a RGBW header right on the board itself. Does anyone know if you can use the individually adressable (IC) strips with those headers? I'd assume you could but would only be able to utilize RGB strips since the control usually has it's own pin. But I don't have a board to test.

I plan on buying a new case and board sometime soon, RAM some time after that, and then save up/wait for prices to (hopefully) lower a little bit and bugs to get worked out to buy my chip, that way I'll be pretty much ready to go by time I get the cash saved for one of the new ryzen chips. Also I like to watch reviews and updates to make my purchase descision. I didn't really wait very long to pick up my Nitro 470 so the price was still up, but the bugs had been fixed and reviews had been very very good for it. Aside from fairly high VRM temps I love it, but also wanna see what these RX570s can do before I call it quits on the upgrades haha.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can anyone post AIDA GPGPU Ryzen CPU? There are none yet so you would be the first...


FWIW


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> Which boards are best for overclocking? I have a 1700 on the way and hoping to at least hit 3.8-4.0 ghz underwater.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Titanium


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Titanium


That pic is of the 1800x right? Hes getting the 1700 and you can hit 3.8 stable. Here is my cinebench at stock and at 3.8 respectively.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is of the 1800x right? Hes getting the 1700 and you can hit 3.8 stable. Here is my cinebench at stock and at 3.8 respectively.
Click to expand...

Yes it is the 1800x. I'm calling 4.1ghz stable and working on 4125mhz settings. The picture was of the 1800X running prime 95 at 4150 mhz.
An example of R15


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FWIW


Nice man! Yeah it appears it hangs right up with a Dual Xeon X5650 NUMA Mode at 3066Mhz boosted on 24 threads. I compared both SMP and NUMA. I didn't know this but when in NUMA Mode it connects the Hexa-Channel Memory bus into a memory bus of 384-bit. Compared to SMP which uses only each Triple-Channel memory bus seperately (Dual Triple-Channel Mode). SMP is way faster in rendering, but is slower for games and benchmarks. Benchmarks and Games love NUMA mode. If only it could dynamically switch between such tasks.

PCIe 3.0 Ryzen really shows in the GPU Memory Department, or PCIe 3.0 in general. The gains over PCIe 2.0 I run. I'm sure though if I test my 390x on PCIe 3.0, my GPU Number's would be much higher.

I am certainly eager to run R7 1700 build to replace my enormous workstation. I'll use 32GB ram, R7 1700, B350 mATX, Whatever GPU is available RX 480/ 390X or better?









It's also interesting my 390x still surpassed the Fury, DeLimited.

Top 2 results on the left are 1.5Ghz on the Xeon's in low power mode SMP. I can't hardly tell a difference from 1.5Ghz to 3.06Ghz. Except in rendering and compute tasks. I bet 1.5Ghz NUMA would do quite well. I didn't compare SpeedStep enabled so maybe that would help. I don't care that much though. haha


----------



## Kamikaze127

Jealous of all you K7 owners. I need one.


----------



## chris89

Yeah me too. Since I run Intel mainly. I went all out and bought 3 full build parts for 2x AMD Opteron 1389's, and an WMW 95W rare Fx 8120. haha. I actually have 4 boards, so I need another 1389 to have a round table of AMD. haha


----------



## Kamikaze127

I just want something that won't bottleneck my Fury X.. been waiting on Ryzen for about a year now, and it's disappointing that motherboard availability is so limited. I almost ordered a Gaming 5 board from Hong Kong earlier today I'm getting so desperate haha.


----------



## mus1mus

If I can still add a bit.


----------



## chris89

Nice scores man, really. I think all I'd like to see is Ryzen with L1 cache beyond 1TB/s, like my dual x5650's at 1.086TB/s.

Specially tuned bios, it's possible to go beyond 1.1TB/s... If you can do that, it'll be a no brainer decision. Like, yes please. haha


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3155129/components-processors/amd-says-its-zen-cpu-architecture-is-expected-to-last-four-years.html


This news.

"It's possible that even Zen 3 processors will be compatible with a *updated revision of the socket* while allowing backwards compatibility with older (by then) Zen 2 and Zen based desktops chips"


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice scores man, really. I think all I'd like to see is Ryzen with L1 cache beyond 1TB/s, like my dual x5650's at 1.086TB/s.
> 
> Specially tuned bios, it's possible to go beyond 1.1TB/s... If you can do that, it'll be a no brainer decision. Like, yes please. haha


If you come over to the AMD Ryzen Owners thread, this is what I ran earlier.


----------



## chris89

Can you link me? Amazing just amazing results. Insane performance.


----------



## mus1mus

I doubt someone can ever catch that. lol


----------



## chris89

The R7 1700, is pretty much like having Quad Hexa-Core Hyperthreaded X5650's with 48 threads, literally. I mean the L1, L2, L3 combined is very fast. Plus nearly 64GB/s memory bandwidth on 2933mhz ram, crazy.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Guys how is MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM and I can't find taichi in market


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got the MSI B350M Mortar Arctic, ran a test setup just to make sure everything was working right today before I rebuild tomorrow.

Got a question, anyone else's heatsinks get literally burning hot? the chipset was so hot after being on for 15 mins







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIGH7MARE*
> 
> Guys how is MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM and I can't find taichi in market


I would hope for more at 300 USD....


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got the MSI B350M Mortar Arctic, ran a test setup just to make sure everything was working right today before I rebuild tomorrow.
> 
> Got a question, anyone else's heatsinks get literally burning hot? the chipset was so hot after being on for 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How hot, under what kind of load etc? They could be in spec.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> How hot, under what kind of load etc? They could be in spec.


Cant say how hot exactly but enough to almost hurt as for load I was in the BIOS... It was just a quick test to make sure the RAM was going to work and to set the timings and crap up, I'll be rebuilding tomorrow or the day after so I'll see then.

Just checked my Gene V chipset and power heatsinks and there actually about the same temps, probably is in spec, I've never really taken note of the chipset and power delivery temps, just didn't expect to nearly get burnt off the damn thing







.


----------



## BuZADAM

ı am still confused choosing x370 motherboard. ı am between msi x370 titanium vs gigabyte gaming k7. need some help please









ı have 2x sapphire 290 vapor x

32 gb dominator platinum memory ( 8+8+8+8) 3200 CL14

AX1200i psu.

cosmos 2 case

h115i cooler.

2x sandisk pro ssd 480 gb in raid 0


----------



## mus1mus

You already dismissed the Gigabyte in another thread. So, MSI.

lololol


----------



## BuZADAM

ahaaaaahaha AMUŞ1AMUŞ


----------



## NoDestiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got the MSI B350M Mortar Arctic, ran a test setup just to make sure everything was working right today before I rebuild tomorrow.
> 
> Got a question, anyone else's heatsinks get literally burning hot? the chipset was so hot after being on for 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Curious how this motherboard works for ya! Keep us posted.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> This news.
> 
> "It's possible that even Zen 3 processors will be compatible with a *updated revision of the socket* while allowing backwards compatibility with older (by then) Zen 2 and Zen based desktops chips"


I am pretty sure that is WCCF speculation. I guess My assumption is also partly speculation as well. Thanks for the article. The artical also did just get done saying directly before your quote "Furthermore, the new Pinnacle Ridge family will remain compatible with the AM4 socket as *AMD has already stated that they plan to stick with AM4 for a long time*. " So it is really impossible to tell right now aside from the mouth of AMD saying AM4 till 2020. That would suck if we saw AM4+ half way through.


----------



## epic1337

AM4 socket itself is sufficient unless they plan to increase *native* PCI-E lanes, which is impossible without shifting to a higher pin-count socket.
the things that could change for AM4 boards are new chipsets to integrate newer features, such as newer USB version, or native 10gbps NICs.


----------



## beatfried

is there a board yet that runs ECC RAM?


----------



## SteelBox

First I was thinking to buy some x370 mbo + R5 4c/8t and later to upgrade it to Zen2/3 6c/12t but with this speculation I will buy b350 mbo + 6c/12t, I think it is the best option since I am on the tight budget.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> is there a board yet that runs ECC RAM?


Taichi does. Level1 Techs YouTube video tested ECC with it


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Taichi does. Level1 Techs YouTube video tested ECC with it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> is there a board yet that runs ECC RAM?


Asrock's Ab350 pro4 bios 1.4 works. Later bios had issues. There is at least one more but it escapes the memory.... probably several .


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.aorus.com/product_html/167/GAAX370GamingK5/ or www.aorus.com/product-detail.php?p=167&t=53&t2=57&t3=
GA-AX370-Gaming K5
comes with
* Turbo B-Clock, Built-in Advanced Performance Tuning IC
* ALC 1220
* Intel Gigabit LAN
* ASMedia® USB 3.1 Gen 2 Controller: 1 x USB Type-C™ port on the back panel, with USB 3.1 Gen 2 support , 1 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A port (red) on the back panel
* Chipset: 2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A ports (red) on the back panel
* 2 way SLI /CFX
* Dual BIOS

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-k5-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-satae-m2-2-way-sli-crossfire-intel-gbe-usb-31-gen
listed at £150.49 (close to ASUS X370 Prime Pro ,MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING , ASRock X370 Gaming K4)

The inclusion of a clock generator on this board is interesting but the pricing and likely the voltage regulator are underwhelming


----------



## DADDYDC650

Retailers still have supply issues with these motherboards? Geez...


----------



## Halo_003

I know there is low supply of all of the boards, but do we know yet if any other manufacturers than Biostar plan to make an ITX board? If ASUS put out a board in the $200-300 range I would be quite keen on it.


----------



## AuraNova

Well, right now, the higher end boards are in stock right now on Newegg: The *Asus CH6* and *MSI XPower*. Just in case anyone still wanted any of those.

I was hoping for a Aorus K7 to be among them, but it's all good.


----------



## Nighthog

Ok I've come around to realize this Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 can't do 4.0Ghz stable which I had hoped it would do.

I pushed it all it had to give with +0.300 volts to the core on mine Ryzen 7 1700 and it failed Intelburntest on round 5 of 10 I think. There was just not enough juice in this thing to squeeze.

It would give me some paltry *3966*Mhz only.


I have this water cooled with a Alphacool Xp3 Light with am4 bracket and 360XT45 radiator with ddc-1t bayres/pump-combo. I put a 70mm old AMD heatsink stock fan on the VRM heatsink to keep those temps in check.
I've just read a moment ago people have had those at 110+ with less voltage.









I tried this with my second memory kit "CMK16GX4M2A2666C16R" after the first kit died on me.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.aorus.com/product_html/167/GAAX370GamingK5/ or www.aorus.com/product-detail.php?p=167&t=53&t2=57&t3=
> GA-AX370-Gaming K5
> comes with
> * Turbo B-Clock, Built-in Advanced Performance Tuning IC
> * ALC 1220
> * Intel Gigabit LAN
> * ASMedia® USB 3.1 Gen 2 Controller: 1 x USB Type-C™ port on the back panel, with USB 3.1 Gen 2 support , 1 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A port (red) on the back panel
> * Chipset: 2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A ports (red) on the back panel
> * 2 way SLI /CFX
> * Dual BIOS
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-k5-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-satae-m2-2-way-sli-crossfire-intel-gbe-usb-31-gen
> listed at £150.49 (close to ASUS X370 Prime Pro ,MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING , ASRock X370 Gaming K4)
> 
> The inclusion of a clock generator on this board is interesting but the pricing and likely the voltage regulator are underwhelming


I don't understand... is this new board taking the place of the K7? Because the only difference between the K5 and the K7 was the BCLK and now the K5 has it?


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> I know there is low supply of all of the boards, but do we know yet if any other manufacturers than Biostar plan to make an ITX board?


Gigabyte already talked about their AB350N-Gaming WiFi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> I don't understand... is this new board taking the place of the K7? Because the only difference between the K5 and the K7 was the BCLK and now the K5 has it?


Don't mess up Gaming (non-K) and Gaming K series.








Gaming 5 and Gaming K7 are except for the BCLK OC nearly the same, but the Gaming K5 will be cheaper and not as good as Gaming 5 or K7.


----------



## Oceaon

Ah, Thanks for the explanation. I didn't look at the "k" part as I should have


----------



## Damn_Smooth

Crosshair VI is up on Newegg right now if anybody is looking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> Gigabyte already talked about their AB350N-Gaming WiFi.
> Don't mess up Gaming (non-K) and Gaming K series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming 5 and Gaming K7 are except for the BCLK OC nearly the same, but the Gaming K5 will be cheaper and not as good as Gaming 5 or K7.


Ridiculous idea from Gigabyte!. Putting a clock generator unto a low-end, 4-phase board! The feature should have been made native to both the G5 and the K7.


----------



## Deathviper

Asrock X370 Taichi was listed on Newegg this morning as in stock for about 10 minutes then it was back to not available.

No clue how many boards they got in.


----------



## chris89

Someone should pickup the cheapest MSI B350 micro atx it's $79. Throw a R7 1700 & 32GB ram & RX 480 or better... I'm interested about memory compatibility... haha before I take the leap...

I found $188 32GB DDR4-2400 Generic on ebay... I wonder if it works? I think I could deal with 2400 ram with 4Ghz R7 1700... Make sure to spread paste on CPU by finger covering the whole chip...

Every single person is putting a single dot except 1 reviewer who applied by finger... Load temps are 30C less when the entire Spreader has a layer of thermal paste before bolting cooler down... Rather than 85C, 65-75C and way more stable... since the Spreader will have hot spots in excess of 90C on the edges and center 75-80C so that's why stability for many is low and temperatures far too high...

Does that make sense? The spreader is there to increase the surface area at which the heat is dissipated... By applying a tiny dot and only compress to 3/4 of the Spreader in thermal paste. Still leaves 33.33% or 1/4 of the CPU Spreader not Utilized for Cooling...


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think that there was a rumor that current am4 mbo will only support Zen2. Zen3 will probably be supported by am4+ mbo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Someone should pickup the cheapest MSI B350 micro atx it's $79. Throw a R7 1700 & 32GB ram & RX 480 or better... I'm interested about memory compatibility... haha before I take the leap...
> 
> I found $188 32GB DDR4-2400 Generic on ebay... I wonder if it works? I think I could deal with 2400 ram with 4Ghz R7 1700... Make sure to spread paste on CPU by finger covering the whole chip...
> 
> Every single person is putting a single dot except 1 reviewer who applied by finger... Load temps are 30C less when the entire Spreader has a layer of thermal paste before bolting cooler down... Rather than 85C, 65-75C and way more stable... since the Spreader will hot parts in excess of 90C on the edges and center 75-80C so that's why stability for many is low and temperatures far too high...
> 
> Does that make sense? The spreader is there to increase the surface area at which the heat is dissipated... By applying a tiny dot and only compress to 3/4 of the Spreader in thermal paste. Still leaves 33.33% or 1/4 of the CPU Spreader not Utilized for Cooling...


I did the X Method with my CoolerMaster t2 I'm using for the moment and I top out at 75C at stock on my 1800x


----------



## chris89

HardOCP TV does a perfect thermal paste of the R7 1700 here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMn-9V3WbCw

As far as contamination I mean if u don't see particles on the spread your golden, make sure your finger is clean obviously.

I used to go all out with alcohol and over time realize it's not required and same amazing temps come from 2 buffed surfaces and a perfect paste job covering the whole spreader completely. You can see with your eyes the whole spreader has thermal paste, so you will know with compress the entire surface will have a perfect bond with the heatsink.

Also for the fan I would actually probably use a tiny flat head and pull the fan header and de-pin 12v red and ground black and wire them straight to a 4-pin molex.
Red 12v into Yellow 4-pin, and Ground Black into Red 5v to force a static 9v operation. Perfect mix of continuous much higher airflow and totally bareable noise level. That could lower temperatures by an even more significant margin than tweaking bios fan profiles. As long as 9v can hold true under load since 12v is way too loud.


----------



## Nizzen

Personal best with Ryzen on 3dmark Physics benchmark:



Using;
Asrock Fatality Pro Gaming Bios 1.60
1800x
G.skill 3600 cl15
Ek water cooling


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> HardOCP TV does a perfect thermal paste of the R7 1700 here...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMn-9V3WbCw


He used his bare finger







, that made me cringe


----------



## chris89

I'm sure not many know but if you compare all other methods to finger application. You would find that a perfect nano bead spread evenly like art across the spreader will exceed all other methods.

It's like art spreading that bead by finger. I use Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 which is very good for spreading by finger... You can't spread all pastes by finger... actually pretty much none except the stuff he used and Arctic Silver Ceramique 2. You can't rush the thermal application, if it's rushed and you didn't appreciate and really love how the application looks it surely won't give appreciative thermal performance. Appreciate the application, and the application will appreciate you for better thermal performance. HAHA True story.


----------



## kaseki

Back in the day (ca. 15 years ago, I think) during the CPU cooler wars, the consensus that was reached was to spread and then scrape very thin with such as a credit card edge (must be straight and flat) to bring down the paste thickness to the lowest that was practical, as the paste's purpose is to fill microscopic voids. Paste itself has a thermal resistance, so thinner is better unless the chip and the cooler are really irregular in flatness.


----------



## miklkit

That is pretty much my system. I put a pea in the center and then use the spatula thingy that comes with it to spread it around and then use it to keep spreading it and removing the excess.

This still doesn't work so well all the time because every FX cpu I have is low in the center and high on the sides, resulting in a puddle in the center and metal to metal contact on the edges. Until they got lapped.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm sure not many know but if you compare all other methods to finger application. You would find that a perfect nano bead spread evenly like art across the spreader will exceed all other methods.
> 
> It's like art spreading that bead by finger. I use Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 which is very good for spreading by finger... You can't spread all pastes by finger... actually pretty much none except the stuff he used and Arctic Silver Ceramique 2. You can't rush the thermal application, if it's rushed and you didn't appreciate and really love how the application looks it surely won't give appreciative thermal performance. Appreciate the application, and the application will appreciate you for better thermal performance. HAHA True story.


I use Ceramique 2. (Used the original as well.) I've never had to spread it, but overall, it's a really good paste to work with and gets the job done. I don't prefer to spread the paste.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ridiculous idea from Gigabyte!. Putting a clock generator unto a low-end, 4-phase board! The feature should have been made native to both the G5 and the K7.


I think they should have done away with the Gaming 5 and just released the K7. Right now the K7 is also using IR3553M so it doesn't have any significant cost differences. If the K7 had the same layout and had a BCLK gen and 50A or 60A phases (and maybe an extra memory phase would be a nice add) then it would be worth adding an additional SKU. I believe adding an extra SKU probably costs more R & D time and packaging / retooling / marketing time than it is worth. They could have sold different colored heatsink shields. The Aorus branding is severely diluted to the point it is almost meaningless ; had they eliminated the RGB stuff and Killer LAN off the K series boards that would have made sense as a flat black board would have been the understated choice.

For now the *K*5 exists merely for people that want SLI and RGB lighting but also Realtek ALC1220 and Intel LAN, similar to the B350 Gaming 3's clientele but with an Intel LAN and a few more USB 3.1 Gen2. IMHO It's a $120 board masquerading as a $150 board _but with some price drops_ what will happen is the B350 Gaming 3 and other ATX sized B350 boards will be cannibalized.

A Gigabyte rep on HardOCP suggested there will be no Gaming 8 or Gaming 9. This means we can only hope for a Gigabyte SOC or SOC Force. Asrock's Nick Shih has stated there will not be a X370 OC Formula.

It seems every motherboard manufacturer has failed us in some fashion , as far as boards go.


Spoiler: Opinion spiel



The easiest thing by far to do would have been to go with 6+2 for ALL X370 boards in the lineup. Then for the highest end one use the 60A phases and double them for the ultra high end. Strip off ICs as necessary to hit pricepoints. Have RGB kits as a plug in option on midrange boards. $20 granularity is going to hurt all motherboard manufacturers after 6 months go by. You can't discount the motherboards much then.

i.e.
Ultra high end $350 board = BLCK gen ,8+4 CPU power, 60A phases 12 (doubled) +4 (doubled) and 2 phase memory with heatpipe heatsink , 60A chokes, Tantalum capacitors, monoblock water cooling kit available for order, extra PCIE power for GPU overclocking, dual Intel LAN , ALC1220 w/ AMP & extra shielding, 2x M.2 PCIE , Asmedia extra USB 3.1 gen 2 backpanel and header, 1 M.2 (Key E) wifi add-in kit included, Tri or Quad SLI / CFX with PCi-e lane switching likely requiring PLX chip, debug LED, OC buttons including LN2 mode, V-check points, clear CMOS button,Power + Reset Switch , Multi BIOS or extra drop in BIOS chip included,Steel reinforced PCIE, RGB headers with RGB included , water-pump-fan header, NO display outputs on backpanel , quality check with certificate in every box (no DOA)
* nonexistent on the X370 platform , see ASUS ROG Extreme / MSI XPower on non AMD boards

High end $250 board = BCLK gen, 8+4 CPU power, 60A phases 12 (doubled) +4 (doubled) and 2 phases memory with heatpipe heatsink , 60A chokes/inductors, 10K or 12K caps, dual Intel LAN , ALC1220 w/ AMP & extra shielding, 2x M.2 PCIE, Asmedia extra USB 3.1 gen 2 backpanel and/or header, 1 M.2 (Key E) wifi add-in kit , water-pump-fan header, SLI / CFX, debug LED, clear CMOS button, V-check points, Multi BIOS, Steel reinforced PCIE, SLI Bridge, RGB headers with RGB included, NO display outputs on backpanel , quality check with certificate in every box (no DOA)

enthusiast $200 board = BLCK gen , 60A phases 6+4 (doubled) and 2 phases memory with functional heatsink, 60A chokes/inductors, 10K or 12K caps, 1x Intel LAN , ALC1220 w/ extra shielding, Asmedia extra USB 3.1 gen 2 back panel, 1 M.2 (Key E) wifi slot , SLI/CFX, debug LED, clear CMOS button, Steel reinforced PCIE, SLI Bridge , RGB headers only, NO display outputs on backpanel
* i.e. Asrock X370 Taichi , ASUS Crosshair VI Hero, Gigabyte Gaming K7 / Biostar GT7 , X370 GAMING PRO CARBON ... all with changes

midrange $150 board = no BCLK gen, 45A phases 6+2 and 2 phase memory , 45A chokes/inductors, 10K or 12K caps, 1x Intel LAN, ALC1220 ,USB 3.1 Gen 2 from chipset , SLI/CFX, debug LED,Steel reinforced PCIE, RGB headers only
* i.e. ASUS X370 Prime Pro

entry X370 $120 board = no BLCK gen , 40A phases 6+2 and 2 phase memory , 45A chokes/inductors, 10K caps, 1 X Intel LAN, ALC1220 , USB 3.1 Gen 2 from chipset , SLI/CFX, Steel reinforced PCIE, Displayport , RGB header only
* i.e. Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4, Gigabyte X370 Gaming K5 , MSI SLI PLUS

B350 $100 board = no BCLK gen, 4+3 phases Low RDS(on) mosfets ~ 30A with doubled low side and 2 phase memory , 45A chokes/inductors, 10K caps, ALC 892 , Realtek LAN, mATX , USB 3.1 Gen 2 from chipset , Steel reinforced PCIE, Displayport + HDMI , RGB header only (with add on RGB kit available for purchase)
* i.e. GA-AB350M-Gaming 3, MSI B350M Mortar with changes

B350 $80 board = no BCLK gen, 4+3 phase Low RDS(on) mosfets with ~30A doubled low side and 1 phase memory , 45A chokes/inductors, 5K caps, ALC 892 , Realtek LAN, mATX , USB 3.1 Gen 2 from chipset , Displayport + HDMI , RGB header only
* i.e. B350 PC Mate , GA-AB350M-D3H


----------



## JackCY

Dunno if it was posted before, but it belongs here for sure:

*AM4 mobo VRM list*

There have been a lot of cutting down on Intel mobos and well with AMD mobos they didn't stop. The phase count doesn't mean much, 4 is fine, 6 is good, above 6 it gets pointless fast from what I remember. Quality components don't need 12 phases to have quality output and large capacity. Do they use good parts... who knows, always gotta check before buying.
Biggest disappointment is that even ASRock started to cut down stuff and their AM4 doesn't even have dual UEFI







Only GB has it but it didn't seem very userfriendly at all.
Overall mobo makers are very keen to use the cheaper Realtek Audio and LAN to cut down cost even on mid range boards now, which sucks.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Dunno if it was posted before, but it belongs here for sure:
> 
> *AM4 mobo VRM list*
> 
> There have been a lot of cutting down on Intel mobos and well with AMD mobos they didn't stop. The phase count doesn't mean much, 4 is fine, 6 is good, above 6 it gets pointless fast from what I remember. Quality components don't need 12 phases to have quality output and large capacity. Do they use good parts... who knows, always gotta check before buying.
> Biggest disappointment is that even ASRock started to cut down stuff and their AM4 doesn't even have dual UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only GB has it but it didn't seem very userfriendly at all.
> Overall mobo makers are very keen to use the cheaper Realtek Audio and LAN to cut down cost even on mid range boards now, which sucks.


Speaking empirically, I've yet to be negatively impacted by the Realtek LAN. It's been a pleasant surprise as the last time I'd had a board with Realtek LAN was around four years ago and I don't remember it fondly. Also, the GT7 has dual BIOS with a handy hardware switch.







It made testing the Flare X kit on multiple BIOS revisions go twice as quickly.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Dunno if it was posted before, but it belongs here for sure:
> 
> *AM4 mobo VRM list*
> 
> There have been a lot of cutting down on Intel mobos and well with AMD mobos they didn't stop. The phase count doesn't mean much, 4 is fine, 6 is good, above 6 it gets pointless fast from what I remember. Quality components don't need 12 phases to have quality output and large capacity. Do they use good parts... who knows, always gotta check before buying.
> Biggest disappointment is that even ASRock started to cut down stuff and their AM4 doesn't even have dual UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only GB has it but it didn't seem very userfriendly at all.
> Overall mobo makers are very keen to use the cheaper Realtek Audio and LAN to cut down cost even on mid range boards now, which sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking empirically, I've yet to be negatively impacted by the Realtek LAN. It's been a pleasant surprise as the last time I'd had a board with Realtek LAN was around four years ago and I don't remember it fondly. Also, the GT7 has dual BIOS with a handy hardware switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made testing the Flare X kit on multiple BIOS revisions go twice as quickly.
Click to expand...

To be perfectly honest, I emplore ANYONE outside of synthetic benchmarks, and SAN networks to prove that realtek isnt on par with Intel, Or that the killer NICs are bad.

Truth of the matter, it doesn't matter outside dense Enterprise networks, and even then it's hard to prove.

SOURCES : people pay me for my network expertise. Lol


----------



## mus1mus

haha.

Apparently, 1Gbps network cards bottleneck some people's need.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I emplore ANYONE outside of synthetic benchmarks, and SAN networks to prove that realtek isnt on par with Intel, Or that the killer NICs are bad.
> 
> Truth of the matter, it doesn't matter outside dense Enterprise networks, and even then it's hard to prove.
> 
> SOURCES : people pay me for my network expertise. Lol


Oh, I'm inclined to agree, hence my phrasing. It's one of those things in which I'd need to measure precisely to discern a difference and at that point, I'm very unconcerned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> haha.
> 
> Apparently, 1Gbps network cards bottleneck some people's need.


I like to download and upload the entire Oxford Digital Library several times a day. How dare you minimise my workload!


----------



## chris89

Anyone using MSI mATX B350?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The cheapest board currently available? I'd rather visit a diseased hooker.


I suppose that's better than visiting a deceased hooker.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I suppose that's better than visiting a deceased hooker.


That depends on the cause of death.

Like many of us I want to build a small rig with a shiny new processor. But having already gone through the experience of small rig, Smoking DEAD processor on more than one occasion I'm in no hurry to experiment with what clearly seems to be inferior vrms and 700usd, or more, worth of components, including that shiny new processor. That's leaving aside a feature set that is lacking. I mean maybe if they got their rgb act together. Such a nice uefi, such a terrible rgb implementation.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> That depends on the cause of death.
> 
> Like many of us I want to build a small rig with a shiny new processor. But having already gone through the experience of small rig, Smoking DEAD processor on more than one occasion I'm in no hurry to experiment with what clearly seems to be inferior vrms and 700usd, or more, worth of components, including that shiny new processor. That's leaving aside a feature set that is lacking. I mean maybe if they got their rgb act together. Such a nice uefi, such a terrible rgb implementation.


The present SFF options are lacklustre at best, that is very true. Personal antipathies/fixations aside, a subjectively enjoyable RGB implementation does not preclude the use of quality components or a well-designed UEFI. I'd square the blame for poor SFF options more on such builds representing a niche of a niche. Given that Ryzen led with 8c/16t processors, really more a niche of a niche of a niche, like Liechtenstein.

Once we've got the quads we should hopefully see at least a couple of quality SFF boards though I'm not sure if R5 will provide the necessary impetus. Maybe R3?


----------



## geoxile

What's the best board for overclocking currently and what seems like it'll have the most (manufacturer) support in the future?


----------



## potyec

Best board to OC the high end x370 .
Mid range X370 do fine to .

A B350 can OC as well but depands what you need it for .


----------



## potyec

Says the person who have not owned a B350 mobo yet ...

I recommend you just talk after you know exactly what you talk about .

Im running an ASRock AB350 1700 ( 3.9 Ghz ) 1.37 ( Its working on 1.35 to ) stable not hot at all on Air even 4Ghz was under 69C under load .

It has 9 power phases tell me "Mr.Expert " why is not enough to OC the Ryzen ?!

Maybe the person has not enough money to buy the x370 if that's the case he can buy it because it's not that bad .

I hate people like you ... Buying more expensive mobo and thinking thats the only one which works and pulling down the people who can't afford else .

I could afford any mobo on the market Im using my PC for 3D work but It was not neededto have x370 Mobo for Ryzen to OC .


----------



## mus1mus

Who angered this guy?


----------



## potyec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Who angered this guy?


I did not liked yendor reply for a person who asked about the b350 mobo .

Fact that B350M is more worse than a B350 but it might still work ..


----------



## geoxile

I'm fine with spending money on a good x370. But probably $250 at most. From what I can figure it's between the ASRock Taichi and the ASUS Crosshair VI?


----------



## chris89

@everyone
does anyone know of a better way to scale dpi for 4k in windows? GPUz hangs off too much and can't see "Render Test" button... Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potyec*
> 
> I did not liked yendor reply for a person who asked about the b350 mobo .
> 
> Fact that B350M is more worse than a B350 but it might still work ..


Everyone has opinion. You are entitled to one.


----------



## chris89

@potyec
Thanks man yeah cool, so memory compatibility fine? I wanna go cheap board until x370 micro atx... Something like the Rampage Gene AM4 would be awesome, with a heat pipe connected VRM to an actively cooled Northbridge chipset cooling the VRM as well... $99.99 mATX Rampage Gene, ASUS?









Or better yet, no heat pipes, just a cast heatsink that attaches to northbridge and all VRM with 60mm fan? quieter and all Copper









Well duh about Northbridge, um there isn't one? it's integrated in the CPU... So idk haha whatever works cheaply... ASUS Rampage Gene on the cheap for AM4 so I can afford it... haha

If only just ONE manufacturer would release or if AMD could add Registered ECC support, now THAT would be unreal... Error Correcting Buffered and it's gonna be way cheaper than Non-ECC... Non-ECC is so expensive.

This is the one I'm speaking of : 79 bucks haha

MSI B350M Gaming PRO

Only "problem" really isn't a problem the 4 VRM above the CPU socket are so close you just need 2 Cheap Adhesive heatsinks to add to each and then All VRM are cooled...

Not to mention if the boards or some would Advertise about Marvell HyperDuo Integrated support... So i don't need a huge SSD... just a 128GB LiteOn M9S for $30 and a cheap 7200rpm HDD for combination is what I prefer.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Who angered this guy?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potyec*
> 
> I did not liked yendor reply for a person who asked about the b350 mobo .
> 
> Fact that B350M is more worse than a B350 but it might still work ..


I'm confused. The only thing I've said about your board recently was in reply to a question about ECC memory. Your board did/does work with ECC ram though I hear recent bios did bad things to that. Probably fixed for a stable release I hope. It's not the cheapest board available. Ah a light dawns!

The "cheapest motherboard available" and desiring it as much as a diseased hooker? I stand by that comment about the msi b350m gaming pro. 40 cents per mosfet and they saved 1.70 per board over their other offerings? Probably spent the savings on their rgb implementation.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @potyec
> Thanks man yeah cool, so memory compatibility fine? I wanna go cheap board until x370 micro atx... Something like the Rampage Gene AM4 would be awesome, with a heat pipe connected VRM to an actively cooled Northbridge chipset cooling the VRM as well... $99.99 mATX Rampage Gene, ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, no heat pipes, just a cast heatsink that attaches to northbridge and all VRM with 60mm fan? quieter and all Copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh about Northbridge, um there isn't one? it's integrated in the CPU... So idk haha whatever works cheaply... ASUS Rampage Gene on the cheap for AM4 so I can afford it... haha
> 
> If only just ONE manufacturer would release or if AMD could add Registered ECC support, now THAT would be unreal... Error Correcting Buffered and it's gonna be way cheaper than Non-ECC... Non-ECC is so expensive.
> 
> This is the one I'm speaking of : 79 bucks haha
> 
> MSI B350M Gaming PRO
> 
> Only "problem" really isn't a problem the 4 VRM above the CPU socket are so close you just need 2 Cheap Adhesive heatsinks to add to each and then All VRM are cooled...
> 
> Not to mention if the boards or some would Advertise about Marvell HyperDuo Integrated support... So i don't need a huge SSD... just a 128GB LiteOn M9S for $30 and a cheap 7200rpm HDD for combination is what I prefer.


That's the diseased hooker.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/#Overview

And that one, which I believe is the one pyotec has, worked with ecc.

Yes it's 10 dollars more.


----------



## chris89

Only problem is ECC un-buffered is more expensive than non-ecc... haha the Registered Buffered ECC stuff is dirt cheap.

Would love to see it on a mainstream board, save lots of money... memory is a pain.

Heck if the bios just had some type of Registered Buffered emulation, problem solved... heck idk if its even working or not? only thing I do know is never a crash ever on ECC Buffered Registered.

I suppose the emulation method would use software rather than hardware for the registered buffered part... If only it would work is all I care about... Pop it in and boot it up... if registered buffered is supported yet disabled that's all that matters is if it works.


----------



## epic1337

not to mention ECC dimms are normally clocked low, i've yet to see an ECC dimm with 3400Mhz or higher clock speed.


----------



## yendor

@chris89 One can carry bargain hunting too far. Aside from my distaste for the vrm no 16gb dual ranked chips are hitting 3200 to the best of my knowledge at this time. Not even samsung bdie though people are really trying hard to make it work on many different boards. Once the agesa has been implemented in everyone's bios offerings that may change but amd's timetable of may for better memory support suggests the most recent release is not the last improvement we'll see. For what it's worth 10 dollars more will get you slightly better vrm, 2 MORE dimm's, at least one board that is known to work with ecc . Possibly two nvme slots in the asrock board for example and definitely better rgb.


----------



## chris89

Thanks. Yeah at this point I just want 32GB ram to come close to my 48GB dual xeon. On Micro ATX of all things. I only really run 1 GPU, maybe 2x PCIe x16 3.0 on mATX would be nice. I like fast ram but I'm not a stickler on a couple frames here and there... If 2400Mhz 32GB for less than $100 would be my kinda ram, haha

Though looking really I found Intel NUC DDR4-2133 16GB stick for $75... if I could run 2x $75 sticks for 149.99 that would be fine.. I just want to upgrade.. I'll get better ram if needed later..

Looks like cheapest stuff is $188 for 2x 16GB anyway for 32GB.

Basically only thing holding me back is overall general DDR4 cost, it's too expensive for me. It's like I did this in the past and blew a whole bunch of money just to have it be lower cost later... I don't feel like blowing that much this time around. I bought my T7500 with the dual xeons and 16gb ram for $400 total... ram was cheap so 48GB is a lot but not expensive at all...

So yeah to sum up mATX for me.. best one and maybe MSI will make their bargain board at least boot and operate on Buffered Registered ECC, I'm In! haha


----------



## epic1337

just take note that Ryzen performs horribly inefficient with low-speed rams, you need to hit upwards of 3000Mhz to see their worth.


----------



## RWGTROLL

This is for people that have am MSI B350 Tomahawk motherboard they took all the beta bios down. I have them in my drive, If you want other versions DM me
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2T2RCJPC-NnX1RjQ3ZraENYbk0/view?usp=sharing

I will not be responsible if you brick your board or any thing else happens. I'm using that bios right now and is functioning.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> just take note that Ryzen performs horribly inefficient with low-speed rams, you need to hit upwards of 3000Mhz to see their worth.


whats the fastest ram that is in use with the ryzen cpu?


----------



## mus1mus

3200 C14 TridentZ 2*GB. Although some people are having issues getting into that speed.

Gigabytes G5 and K7 has no issues. So is the MSI Titanium.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> whats the fastest ram that is in use with the ryzen cpu?


highest known record is 3200Mhz.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> highest known record is 3200Mhz.


3600 is the highest I've seen yet but that doesnt mean somebody doesnt have it running higher.


----------



## mus1mus

3600MHz and you will especially need the Crosshair. Sorry fellas Gigabyte lied.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 3600 is the highest I've seen yet but that doesnt mean somebody doesnt have it running higher.


whats wrong with having it running at a higher speed? its just plain good news to me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> whats wrong with having it running at a higher speed? its just plain good news to me.


Especially if someone can


----------



## christoph

and there's a big advantage, so no problem with the G5 ans K7 running at 3200, ok taking notes


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> and there's a big advantage, so no problem with the G5 ans K7 running at 3200, ok taking notes


With my G5, and Samsung B-die ram from G.skill, I've had no issues with my ram @ 3200 cas 14. I also haven't had any cold booting issues this week; some boards will fail to post from a cold boot with kits set to 3200 by multi alone.


----------



## chris89

For anyone who is the experimental type, this is the safest way to pull more overclocks...

Place on top of clean cpu... mount clean cooler... Tighten .. Good to go.. never need to paste ever again and have crazy high performance...

10 to 20 times more conductive than any paste. $12 shipped for 2...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-TWO-2-THIN-SQUARE-ALUMINA-CERAMIC-SUBSTRATE-2-x-2-x-025-No-503-/291493677133?hash=item43de60884d:g:1T8AAOSw~OdVgAGA


----------



## AuraNova

It figures...

After finally deciding on a motherboard and making the purchase last night, the Aorus Gaming K7 went in stock the day after. Well, I waited long enough. I'm going to be happy with the mobo I got.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> For anyone who is the experimental type, this is the safest way to pull more overclocks...
> 
> Place on top of clean cpu... mount clean cooler... Tighten .. Good to go.. never need to paste ever again and have crazy high performance...
> 
> 10 to 20 times more conductive than any paste. $12 shipped for 2...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-TWO-2-THIN-SQUARE-ALUMINA-CERAMIC-SUBSTRATE-2-x-2-x-025-No-503-/291493677133?hash=item43de60884d:g:1T8AAOSw~OdVgAGA


Quote:


> This material has very high hardness, very high stiffness


This wouldn't work for the same reason jamming a copper shim between your CPU and cooler doesn't work, poor contact.

Also, its only about twice as thermally conductive as high end paste and not even close to half as thermally conductive as liquid metal.

But you're right, its probably the safest way to overclock, as you won't even get into the bios long enough to apply any.


----------



## CryWin

Microcenter in St. Louis had a lot of AM4 boards that are not even on their website. I picked up a Gigabyte AX370-GAMING K7.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I just bought a Gigabyte X370 Aorus Gaming K7, should have I waited for an Asrock Taichi? I can always sell this one i guess!


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I just bought a Gigabyte X370 Aorus Gaming K7, should have I waited for an Asrock Taichi? I can always sell this one i guess!


The Gigabyte has a better I/O selection IMO (more USB, dual ethernet). The ASRock has Wi-Fi though which is nice.


----------



## RWGTROLL

I bought it also. I have been waiting weeks for it.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> I just bought a Gigabyte X370 Aorus Gaming K7, should have I waited for an Asrock Taichi? I can always sell this one i guess!


The K7 has more RGB LEDs , dual audio codecs, dual NIC, dual BIOs, and non OC features such as SATA express if you're into that. It also doesn't have a massive gear in the middle which is a plus aesthetically. It has a less capable VRM so it's less future-proof for Zen+ or whatever comes after Ryzen 7. It's the Gigabyte AM4 flagship for the foreseeable future since a Gigabyte rep claims there will be no Gaming 8 or Gaming 9.

There's a K7 at Beltway MD Microcenter and multiple at the Detroit MI , Central Ohio/Columbus , Northeast Ohio/Mayfield Heights, Cincinnati/Sharonville, and Paterson NJ locations.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Fail + no Wifi/BT included for a high end board? So dumb.


It also lacks a heatpipe compared the Z270 variant, so there's cost cutting from Z270 side. However, the lack of Wifi+BT is something prevalent on the X370 Xpower Titanium + Crosshair VI hero and the Z270 variant also. The Z270 gaming 7 is gifting this wifi card: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800987009


----------



## AuraNova

You know, an AM4 Designare would have been nice down the road.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The K7 has more RGB LEDs , dual audio codecs, dual NIC, dual BIOs, and non OC features such as SATA express if you're into that. It also doesn't have a massive gear in the middle which is a plus aesthetically. *It has a less capable VRM so it's less future-proof for Zen+* or whatever comes after Ryzen 7. It's the Gigabyte AM4 flagship for the foreseeable future since a Gigabyte rep claims there will be no Gaming 8 or Gaming 9.
> 
> There's a K7 at Beltway MD Microcenter and multiple at the Detroit MI , Central Ohio/Columbus , Northeast Ohio/Mayfield Heights, Cincinnati/Sharonville, and Paterson NJ locations.


Fail + no Wifi/BT included for a high end board? So dumb.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> With my G5, and Samsung B-die ram from G.skill, I've had no issues with my ram @ 3200 cas 14. I also haven't had any cold booting issues this week; some boards will fail to post from a cold boot with kits set to 3200 by multi alone.


nice, taking notes, but are your actual timings set to 14 at 3200 MHz?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Fail + no Wifi/BT included for a high end board? So dumb.


WiFi and BT? How did those become synonymous with high end? No thanks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> WiFi and BT? How did those become synonymous with high end? No thanks.


So you like less features with your high end boards? Makes sense. Asrock and Asus include WiFi/BT on their high end boards. Look at the Asus Hero. No WiFi/BT but it does have the the space for it and screw holes. I'm positive they'll release a higher end board that will have it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> nice, taking notes, but are your actual timings set to 14 at 3200 MHz?


Both cpuz and hwinfo are reporting 14-14-14-34 1T


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So you like less features with your high end boards? Makes sense. Asrock and Asus include WiFi/BT on their high end boards. Look at the Asus Hero. No WiFi/BT but it does have the the space for it and screw holes. I'm positive they'll release a higher end board that will have it.


No, I want things like better sound; you know, things that are actually high end. I couldnt care less about WiFi or BT that have no business on my desktop that should have a physical connection.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> No, I want things like better sound; you know, things that are actually high end. I couldnt care less about WiFi or BT that have no business on my desktop that should have a physical connection.


You'll need a sound card or seperate amp/dac for better sound bud. You won't find anything amazing on a motherboard. Also, not sure how you think WiFi and BT don't belong on a desktop. Very useful for most folks. BT in particular. I can connect speakers to my desktop, wireless headphones/headsets and my Xbox One controller.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You'll need a sound card or seperate amp/dac for better sound bud. You won't find anything amazing on a motherboard.


So WiFi is high end but quality sound isnt? Got it...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So WiFi is high end but quality sound isnt? Got it...


No you don't got it, lol. I'm saying you aren't going to get Creative ZXR sound from a motherboard. That'll make the cost skyrocket. WiFi/BT is very useful and doesn't cost much. Should be standard in high end boards.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So WiFi is high end but quality sound isnt? Got it...


It doesn't have quality sound. It's just less crappy sound. My DAC costs more than my motherboard.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Fail + no Wifi/BT included for a high end board? So dumb.


Wi-Fi and BT have never been standard.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> It doesn't have quality sound. It's just less crappy sound. My DAC costs more than my motherboard.


I wasnt insinuating it had good sound, I was saying I'd rather have good sound integrated into a "high end" motherboard vice WiFi/BT that really has no business on a "high end" motherboard.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> Wi-Fi and BT have never been standard.


Usually is with higher end ASrock and Asus boards. Never said it was an industry standard.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm not the only person that thinks WiFi/BT should be included on more expensive boards.


----------



## geoxile

Are there any estimates of when the Taichi will be restocked?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any estimates of when the Taichi will be restocked?


Newegg had some yesterday for a couple of minutes.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Newegg had some yesterday for a couple of minutes.


I hope that's not the last of it...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Both cpuz and hwinfo are reporting 14-14-14-34 1T


good, thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> So WiFi is high end but quality sound isnt? Got it...


the Sound is not high end cuz you will need a seperate DAC or PCI sound card to have a good sound, although the Gigabyte offers some pretty good sound setup.

the Wifi may or may not be high end, but the chips offered by Asrock are really good, is not the excellent nor the best but definitely it can be use by a lot a folks out there...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I hope that's not the last of it...


LoL, they aren't limited edition. Just need to keep an eye out.


----------



## aberrero

Every motherboard should have bluetoooth at least.


----------



## AlphaC

MSI supposedly launching a X370 GAMING PLUS?

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=140313
MSI X370 Gaming Plus ATX AM4 DDR4 3PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 CrossFire SLI SATA3 M.2 USB3.1 Motherboard
http://www.provantage.com/msi-x370-gaming-plus~7MSTB0T7.htm ~ $130
MSI X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX Slicf 3PCIEX16 M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI Dvid
http://www.shopblt.com/item/msi-computer-x370-gaming-plus-amd-am4-ddr4/mstar_x370gamingplus.html ~ $130
X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLICF 3PCIEX16 M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DVID
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1329198-REG/msi_x370_gaming_plus_motherboard.html


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI supposedly launching a X370 GAMING PLUS?
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=140313
> MSI X370 Gaming Plus ATX AM4 DDR4 3PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 CrossFire SLI SATA3 M.2 USB3.1 Motherboard
> http://www.provantage.com/msi-x370-gaming-plus~7MSTB0T7.htm ~ $130
> MSI X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX Slicf 3PCIEX16 M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI Dvid
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/msi-computer-x370-gaming-plus-amd-am4-ddr4/mstar_x370gamingplus.html ~ $130
> X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLICF 3PCIEX16 M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DVID
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1329198-REG/msi_x370_gaming_plus_motherboard.html


That 2nd board looks old school. Pretty neat looking.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> LoL, they aren't limited edition. Just need to keep an eye out.


Coulda fooled me. I haven't seen it in stock anywhere in weeks, except that newegg you mentioned but I guess they found some more in a box or something.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Coulda fooled me. I haven't seen it in stock anywhere in weeks, except that newegg you mentioned but I guess they found some more in a box or something.


It's frustrating for sure. Guess Ryzen is selling well because these boards are going fast.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI supposedly launching a X370 GAMING PLUS?
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=140313
> MSI X370 Gaming Plus ATX AM4 DDR4 3PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 CrossFire SLI SATA3 M.2 USB3.1 Motherboard
> http://www.provantage.com/msi-x370-gaming-plus~7MSTB0T7.htm ~ $130
> MSI X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX Slicf 3PCIEX16 M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI Dvid
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/msi-computer-x370-gaming-plus-amd-am4-ddr4/mstar_x370gamingplus.html ~ $130
> X370 AMD AM4 DDR4 ATX SLICF 3PCIEX16 M.2 USB3.1GEN2 HDMI DVID
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1329198-REG/msi_x370_gaming_plus_motherboard.html


https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#productSpecification-section


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#productSpecification-section
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2997014/width/500/height/1000


That's the $140 SLI PLUS not a GAMING PLUS.

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any estimates of when the Taichi will be restocked?


There's a few sprinkled around Microcenters around the USA with at most 2-3 in a store. Newegg has them sell out almost immediately.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2 in Beltway MD
3 in Detroit
1 in Brooklyn/ Gowanus Expy
4 in Central Ohio/Columbus
3 in Northeast Ohio/Mayfield Heights



There's 2 in Fatal1ty Pro in Northeast Ohio/Mayfield Heights and 2 open box Fatal1ty Professional boards , one in Paterson NJ and one Central Ohio /Columbus.
----

In other news, another Taichi review is up
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75001-asrock-x370-taichi-am4-motherboard-review-16.html


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, my bad.

In other news.



Another Gigabyte K board. AX370-K3

Has the latest bios in the bunch.


----------



## potyec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> That's the diseased hooker.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350%20Pro4/#Overview
> 
> And that one, which I believe is the one pyotec has, worked with ecc.
> 
> Yes it's 10 dollars more.


Can I ask you something ?

What If B350 mobos actually good enough for 3.9Ghz OC ?! Impossible or what ?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, my bad.
> 
> In other news.
> 
> 
> 
> Another Gigabyte K board. AX370-K3
> 
> Has the latest bios in the bunch.


It seems like more new motherboards are coming right in time for Ryzen 5. I wonder if we'll see the K3 for sale by the 11th.


----------



## mus1mus

Not sure.

Now, I have terrible idea. That could have the new microcode in the BIOS. AGESA update the bios for K7, anyone?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> It seems like more new motherboards are coming right in time for Ryzen 5.


well technically they had a backlog of orders due to chipset shortage and poor coordination with AMD's software department, they had a really great time debugging what little microcode they had.
so yeah, not only did they have not enough time to develop what boards they have right now, they also not have enough time to supply motherboards in general, thats why X370 had so few stocks.

now that the supply had started to catch up, and the bugs had been mostly ironed out, they can freely develop and release new motherboards.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potyec*
> 
> Can I ask you something ?
> 
> What If B350 mobos actually good enough for 3.9Ghz OC ?! Impossible or what ?


There is no reason in the chipset specification for them to be less capable of higher oc.


----------



## chris89

I picked up the 2" x 2" x 0.63mm thick square's of Ceramic Aluminum Oxide thermal substrate for CPU cooling. Just two, but that's enough to test on AMD Opteron 1389 & FX-8120 95W WMW model.

I'll compare thermal paste to the ceramic substrate and see what kind of thermal/ performance yields I gain.

Throw that on a molten Ryzen core and do a whole lot. Just to let ya know, I once used Laird Graphite on an FX-9590 on stock heatsink. Hit 5Ghz and completely stable 1.45v core/ 1.45v NB or some such haha. 50C load, from 80C stock load.


----------



## straha20

Ok, so now I have a Gigabyte K7 to go along my Gaming Pro Carbon, ASRock Taichi, and am really debating which one to actually use in my main build. Aesthetically, I honestly thing the K7 will look the best, but it is close to the Carbon...Decisions decisions...


----------



## chris89

I couldn't help on that one. If it waxes the other options on thermal performance, that's the one I would use. Performance and stability above all else. haha


----------



## abso

Does anyone here have the Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 or has a review for that board? I plan to combine it with a R7 1700 and overclock it a little. It has all the features I need, so is there any downside to more expensive X370 boards? Also what RAM would you recommend with that board. Was hoping to get RAM to run with >=3000mhz.


----------



## chris89

Check memory compatibility list on motherboards site. HyperX seems to be the most compatible. Compared to GSkill & Crucial. Make sure the kit you buy is said to operate at the proper speed as well.

Would need 1.35v memory voltage 16-16-16-32-2T for 3200mhz and yeah the B350M boards are all said to go to 4Ghz on 1700 and 3200Mhz ram. I read some reviews on the low end boards.

The cheap boards sometimes don't have all the VRM cooling is all. They are very capable just make sure case is small and is packed with fans, probably run cheap quiet 12v fans at full speed all the time is ideal. Fill all fan slots is what I would do on cheap 12v quiet fans.

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ab350-gaming3.pdf


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Ok, so now I have a Gigabyte K7 to go along my Gaming Pro Carbon, ASRock Taichi, and am really debating which one to actually use in my main build. Aesthetically, I honestly thing the K7 will look the best, but it is close to the Carbon...Decisions decisions...


I would get rid of the X370 Pro Carbon and the X370 Taichi. If aesthetics matter to you and you feel the K7 look is better fit to your taste then the K7 is the one to keep. The K7 also happens to have more overclocking oriented features such as Dual Bios, Post Code LED, BCLK generator, thermistor jacks, etc. It does lack a second M.2 slot + Wifi+ BT though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Does anyone here have the Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 or has a review for that board? I plan to combine it with a R7 1700 and overclock it a little. It has all the features I need, so is there any downside to more expensive X370 boards? Also what RAM would you recommend with that board. Was hoping to get RAM to run with >=3000mhz.


For up to 3.8GHz (typically 1.25V or so) the B350 boards are OK with cooling (i.e. fans supplying airflow over the CPU socket area).

Get what is on the QVL for the RAM if you want to play it safer.
I'd say GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GFX is a good bet based on all the boards' success with Samsung B die based RAM.
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ab350-gaming3.pdf

As far as reviews:
https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/29/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3-review/
http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3-motherboard-review-fun-flexibility/
https://uk.hardware.info/product/386364/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3/testresults (https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7246/8/amd-ryzen-platform-review-de-eerste-am4-moederborden-voor-zen-gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3)


----------



## mus1mus

@chris89

Lots of things you mentioned contradict common belief.

1. For 3200 MHz - you only need to consider single sided B-die RAM kits. TridentZ 3200 C14-14-14 or 3000C14 GTZ

2. 4GHz will be dictated by CPUs and a little by the board.

3. Cheap boards not only lack the heatsink for VRMs. They also lack VRM Phases if not using low quality VRMs.

4. Small cases always lose in thermal compared to bigger cases. And it's not just about fans. It's about air flow oftimisations especially on Air Cooling.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I would get rid of the X370 Pro Carbon and the X370 Taichi. If aesthetics matter to you and you feel the K7 look is better fit to your taste then the K7 is the one to keep. The K7 also happens to have more overclocking oriented features such as Dual Bios, Post Code LED, BCLK generator, thermistor jacks, etc. It does lack a second M.2 slot + Wifi+ BT though.
> For up to 3.8GHz (typically 1.25V or so) the B350 boards are OK with cooling (i.e. fans supplying airflow over the CPU socket area).
> 
> Get what is on the QVL for the RAM if you want to play it safer.
> I'd say GSkill F4-3200C14D-16GFX is a good bet based on all the boards' success with Samsung B die based RAM.
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ab350-gaming3.pdf
> 
> As far as reviews:
> https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/03/29/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3-review/
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3-motherboard-review-fun-flexibility/
> https://uk.hardware.info/product/386364/gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3/testresults (https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/7246/8/amd-ryzen-platform-review-de-eerste-am4-moederborden-voor-zen-gigabyte-ab350-gaming-3)


Isn't the K7's VRM set up worse than the Taichi's? Convenience features aside it seems like the Taichi should be the choice for overclocking.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Guys I want to buy Asrock Taichi but unfortunately no stock in Dubai and due to this I'm planning to buy MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM so should I go for it.

And this cooler because corsair is messed up big time with AM4 bracket.

Thermaltake Contac Silent 12 CPU Cooler 150W INTEL/AMD with AM4 Support 120mm | CL-P039-AL12BL-A


----------



## Loosenut

anyone having luck getting the G.Skill TridentZ to clock higher than ddr4-2400 on the Asrock Fatal1y Pro Gaming? looking for tips to get the memory to run even @ 2663


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Isn't the K7's VRM set up worse than the Taichi's? Convenience features aside it seems like the Taichi should be the choice for overclocking.


AFAIK, theyre both 6+2. The Taichi is just using doubling to get 12+4. The Taichi does have higher amperage drivers, but I think the G5/K7 boards have slightly better efficiency. There shouldn't be any difference on air/water in terms of relative overclocking/power delivery.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> AFAIK, theyre both 6+2. The Taichi is just using doubling to get 12+4. The Taichi does have higher amperage drivers, but I think the G5/K7 boards have slightly better efficiency. There shouldn't be any difference on air/water in terms of relative overclocking/power delivery.


I'm not seeing a CMOS reset button on the K7. Do you rely on the board to reset itself after a bad OC or do you have to use the OG CMOS jumper?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> AFAIK, theyre both 6+2. The Taichi is just using doubling to get 12+4. The Taichi does have higher amperage drivers, but I think the G5/K7 boards have slightly better efficiency. There shouldn't be any difference on air/water in terms of relative overclocking/power delivery.


The K7 is near identical to the Gaming 5 you have right? What OC did you get on your 1700 and have you recorded VRM temps?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm not seeing a CMOS reset button on the K7. Do you rely on the board to reset itself after a bad OC or do you have to use the OG CMOS jumper?


Theres a cmos reset near the fpanel connector afaik, same on the G5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> The K7 is near identical to the Gaming 5 you have right? What OC did you get on your 1700 and have you recorded VRM temps?


3.8ghz, 1.3375v set in the bios, with ram at 3200 14-14-14-34 1T @ 1.35v

HWinfo has several different vcore reports (3 to be exact) so I'm not sure which to trust currently. Two report ~1.318v under sustained load and the third reports ~1.272v under sustained load. VR T1 peaked at 63c under an hour of x264, VR T2 peaked at 44c, and the Mosfet VRM reading peaked at 67c,


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Theres a cmos reset near the fpanel connector afaik, same on the G5


Figured. Kind of annoying when you are trying to find all your OC sweet spots. Wish it had a CMOS reset button in the back.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Figured. Kind of annoying when you are trying to find all your OC sweet spots. Wish it had a CMOS reset button in the back.


It can be a pain, and I admit it's a nice feature to see on the rear i/o for the CH6, but not a deal breaker to me. When putting most rigs together I generally have the side panel off for awhile; checking post codes, reseating parts, pulling parts, making sure fans are running etc...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It can be a pain, and I admit it's a nice feature to see on the rear i/o for the CH6, but not a deal breaker to me. When putting most rigs together I generally have the side panel off for awhile; checking post codes, reseating parts, pulling parts, making sure fans are running etc...


My x99 GB Ultra Gaming mobo would usually reset itself after a bad OC but I did run into instances where I had to use the damn jumper. Anyway, I love the way the k7 looks but no Bluetooth bugs me since it's their high end board and the lack of a heat pipe from the VRM headstink to the I/O heatsink is interesting. Could be a slight issue with Zen 2/3 if those chips OC higher and cause higher temps.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My x99 GB Ultra Gaming mobo would usually reset itself after a bad OC but I did run into instances where I had to use the damn jumper. Anyway, I love the way the k7 looks but no Bluetooth bugs me since it's their high end board and the lack of a heat pipe from the VRM headstink to the I/O heatsink is interesting. Could be a slight issue with Zen 2/3 if those chips OC higher and cause higher temps.


For me, no bluetooth doesn't matter since the only bluetooth device I own is my phone. If I need to transfer files or something, I just use USB or my home wifi. And as far as not having wireless on the mb...again no need what so ever since I am ethernet connected and never move my rig.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> The K7 is near identical to the Gaming 5 you have right? What OC did you get on your 1700 and have you recorded VRM temps?


yeah the k7 and gaming 5 are identical outside the black i/o shield and bclk generator. both use a 6+*4* design. my vrm's after running intel burn test avx, prime95, and linx don't go above 60c according to hwinfo. that's with stock settings on my 1800x. it runs at 3.7ghz when all cores are under load. granted i do have active cooling on the vrms thanks to my d15s and two corsair ml120 pros slapped to it.

when i had my ek loop setup my vrms would hit into the high 70c range. i had to ditch the ek loop since i got a new case (corsair air 740) and was to lazy to redesign it and honestly i'm really pleased with the d15s with my ryzen. really keeps it cool. i would have used it for the start if it didn't take so long to get my free am4 mounting kit from noctua. but i understand, shipping from europe to us takes awhile.

so if you have some sort of active cooling around the vrms they will stay cool. if you go water cooling probably wouldn't hurt to toss some small fans around the vrms. i wonder if ek will make a vrm block for the gaming 5 / k7.

also having two 140mm's fans underneath blowing cool air up towards my gpu, and samsung 950 pro which is housed underneath it in the m2 port really dropped the 950 temp when my 1080 is under load. stays under 50c now. around 45c.


----------



## geoxile

VRMs are typically good up to 90C right? I might just go with the Gigabyte K7 over the Taichi. Though I'd prefer a white color scheme.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> VRMs are typically good up to 90C right? I might just go with the Gigabyte K7 over the Taichi. Though I'd prefer a white color scheme.


120°C but theyll never get that high. Mine only reach like 50°C


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Question, anyone with the MSI B350M Mortar / Mortar Arctic have problems with an NVMe drive?

Got my rig setup last night and after a bunch of "clock-watchdog-timeout" BSOD with the NVMe drive on a fresh install, updated drivers and updated Windows however when I swapped to my 3 year old Windows install from my previous Intel build I haven't had any crashes... and I haven't bothered updating Windows or drivers.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Isn't the K7's VRM set up worse than the Taichi's? Convenience features aside it seems like the Taichi should be the choice for overclocking.


It is. However, he was looking for the K7 aesthetic. If someone is looking for RGB features and such the K7 is the only board to look at.

The Taichi is bit more future proof as far power delivery for CPU , SOC, and memory. The Taichi has limitations as well (no Power/Reset switch unlike the Fatal1ty Pro ; no Dual BIOS ; only two USB 3.1 Gen2 ; no V-check points ; aesthetically polarizing gear in middle), so no board out there is perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 1700 3.8GHz 1.275v
> 1.1v SOC
> 1.35v ram 16gbx2 3200mhz CL14
> 
> Using latest BIOS for X370 Taichi
> 
> Set timings to 20-20-20-46, tested 2400, 2667, 2933, 3200. Worked until i hit 3200, so even with very loose timings 3200 is a no go for me.
> 
> Went back to 2933, started tightening the timings and currently using 18-17-17-40. Need to still run memory tests to see how stable it is. Curiously the command rate is 1T and i don't think the Taichi lets you change it to 2T or i may have overlooked it. Reason im bringing it up is because im using dual rank b die ram and on a z270 system it was running 14-14-14-34 2T. Changing to 1T and system wouldn't post. Wondering if i can get 3200Mhz with loose timings if i set the command rate to 2T.


You can push more voltage into the CPU with the Taichi provided you can cool the CPU.

Your biggest problem is running 16GB sticks with dual rank. A user on reddit had GSkill 3200CL14 32gtz @ 3200mhz with 17-17-17-36 timings for 16GB x2.


----------



## Malinkadink

1700 3.8GHz 1.275v
1.1v SOC
1.35v ram 16gbx2 3200mhz CL14

Using latest BIOS for X370 Taichi

Set timings to 20-20-20-46, tested 2400, 2667, 2933, 3200. Worked until i hit 3200, so even with very loose timings 3200 is a no go for me.

Went back to 2933, started tightening the timings and currently using 18-17-17-40. Need to still run memory tests to see how stable it is. Curiously the command rate is 1T and i don't think the Taichi lets you change it to 2T or i may have overlooked it. Reason im bringing it up is because im using dual rank b die ram and on a z270 system it was running 14-14-14-34 2T. Changing to 1T and system wouldn't post. Wondering if i can get 3200Mhz with loose timings if i set the command rate to 2T.


----------



## wstanci3

*Quick*: I have the Asus X370 Hero unopened from MC. I have access to the Taichi and/or K7. Is going to either going to make a difference or a better bios experience for overclocking?


----------



## geoxile

I noticed the Crosshair VI Hero is listed as being expected April 7 on BHphotovideo and April 5 by one amazon 3rd party seller (with a pre-order being available directly from Amazon). Seems it'll be back by next week. Maybe I'll grab that instead of the K7.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It is. However, he was looking for the K7 aesthetic. If someone is looking for RGB features and such the K7 is the only board to look at.
> 
> The Taichi is bit more future proof as far power delivery for CPU , SOC, and memory. The Taichi has limitations as well (no Power/Reset switch unlike the Fatal1ty Pro ; no Dual BIOS ; only two USB 3.1 Gen2 ; no V-check points ; aesthetically polarizing gear in middle), so no board out there is perfect.
> You can push more voltage into the CPU with the Taichi provided you can cool the CPU.
> 
> Your biggest problem is running 16GB sticks with are dual rank. A user on reddit had GSkill 3200CL14 32gtz @ 3200mhz with 17-17-17-36 timings for 16GB x2.


I saw that post on reddit, i tried the same timings and CAS 17 defaults to 18 for me and at 18-17-17-40 3200Mhz wouldn't work anyways. Maybe i need to play with voltages some more. I'm using 1.275v for the core because that was all i needed to have 3.8ghz pass loops of x264 stress which is good enough for me and i consider it stable. I was having a lot of issues trying to get 3.9ghz to not crash, went as high as 1.4v and it still wasn't stable so i just lost the silicon lottery. I never expected to get 4.0ghz, but am a bit disappointed 3.9ghz needs a lot of voltage.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I noticed the Crosshair VI Hero is listed as being expected April 7 on BHphotovideo and April 5 by one amazon 3rd party seller (with a pre-order being available directly from Amazon). Seems it'll be back by next week. Maybe I'll grab that instead of the K7.


I've bought quite a bit from B&H in the past. They are awesome to deal with. I would buy from B&H instead of Amazon if available. Before I bought my board from Newegg, I had it on preorder from B&H.


----------



## microchidism

Taichis in stock on newegg


----------



## geoxile

Now I can't decide! K7, Taichi, or Crosshair VI?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Now I can't decide! K7, Taichi, or Crosshair VI?


Up to personal Preference, Taichi has best VRMs and Wifi, K7 has lots of lighting not sure on much else on it but I hear good things for the most part, and Crosshair VI has a nice UEFI and feature set.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Up to personal Preference, Taichi has best VRMs and Wifi, K7 has lots of lighting not sure on much else on it but I hear good things for the most part, and Crosshair VI has a nice UEFI and feature set.


Define "best VRM."


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Now I can't decide! K7, Taichi, or Crosshair VI?


Taichi seems to be where most everyone is going.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Define "best VRM."


Best component wise of the current offerings from what was being said here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Now I can't decide! K7, Taichi, or Crosshair VI?


I'd go Taichi or Crosshair.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'd go Taichi or Crosshair.


I gotta ask, is there a real difference between 6 true phases vs. 4 phases doubled like on the Crosshair. It seems like the Taichi is head over heels better in VRM but dual BIOS and more USB ports would be nice.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I gotta ask, is there a real difference between 6 true phases vs. 4 phases doubled like on the Crosshair. It seems like the Taichi is head over heels better in VRM but dual BIOS and more USB ports would be nice.


From what we've seen, lower temps on the VRM. That is the only advantage, tangible, visible, measurable.

All other considerations are up in the air (durability...).

Maybe one could argue more future proof? But let's be real, is AMD going to launch a AM4 CPU that would be such a powerplant that would cause issues on VRM's... capable of 300W on the socket??? NO. Never. Forget it.

Wont overclock any better too. The limitation is on the CPU side, for current CPU's anyway.

Just choose the one you like best, have better support, features you like etc.

The VRM's on both are more than adequate.....


----------



## Malinkadink

Okay so i wasn't crazy, Taichi has no BIOS control for command rate. It defaults to 1T, and i believe this is factoring into why i cannot achieve 3200Mhz regardless of the timings. I mean i already tried 20-20-20-46 which is super loose, but the best i can do is 2933 18-17-17-36. When i had this ram in an intel system XMP 2.0 worked fine with 14-14-14-34 with 2T CR. Changing the CR manually to 1T caused the system to BSOD when trying to load into windows. Not sure why AsRock has omitted that option, do any of the other boards have the option to adjust command rate?

Pretty sure unless i can set my dual rank dimms to 2T i wont ever be able to hit 3200Mhz unless i go out and buy a SR 16GB kit which won't be ideal.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> From what we've seen, lower temps on the VRM. That is the only advantage, tangible, visible, measurable.
> 
> All other considerations are up in the air (durability...).
> 
> Maybe one could argue more future proof? But let's be real, is AMD going to launch a AM4 CPU that would be such a powerplant that would cause issues on VRM's... capable of 300W on the socket??? NO. Never. Forget it.
> 
> Wont overclock any better too. The limitation is on the CPU side, for current CPU's anyway.
> 
> Just choose the one you like best, have better support, features you like etc.
> 
> The VRM's on both are more than adequate.....


After looking at AlphaC's post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/10#post_25869726

It does seem like the amp limit is far higher than anything the Zen would experience. So I guess it is kind of a crapshoot. Though I've heard people say only the Hero and Taichi/Fatality Pro could hit 4Ghz on the 1700.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> After looking at AlphaC's post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/10#post_25869726
> 
> It does seem like the amp limit is far higher than anything the Zen would experience. So I guess it is kind of a crapshoot. Though I've heard people say only the Hero and Taichi/Fatality Pro could hit 4Ghz on the 1700.


Pretty much every single motherboard can handle 4Ghz on the 1700, on the B350's side you do have to be cautious because the VRM's are poor, so you can hit that or more, but you cannot sustain it 24/7 without hitting uncomfortable temps. Just to prove a point: http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/414d442052797a656e203720313730302045696768742d436f72652050726f636573736f72

You have plenty of other motherboards hitting that(4ghz) or more stable here. MSI titanium certainly can do it no issues. So can the others you mentioned or the gigabyte....etc 4Ghz is not difficult at all, it is just a question of how high will your voltages have to be (cpu by cpu dependent) and can your VRM's handle it. And your CPU cooling too, but that goes without saying.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Pretty much every single motherboard can handle 4Ghz on the 1700, on the B350's side you do have to be cautious because the VRM's are poor, so you can hit that or more, but you cannot sustain it 24/7 without hitting uncomfortable temps. Just to prove a point: http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/414d442052797a656e203720313730302045696768742d436f72652050726f636573736f72
> 
> You have plenty of other motherboards hitting that or more stable here. MSI titanium certainly can do it no issues. So can the others you mentioned or the gigabyte.... 4Ghz is not difficult at all, it is just a question of how high will your voltages have to be (cpu by cpu dependent) and can your VRM's handle it. And your CPU cooling too, but that goes without saying.


Well it's good to know the Gigabyte x370 boards can handle it. It also seems like I hear more about problems with the ASUS Crosshair (bricking) or ASRock (poor BIOS) than any of the GIgabyte boards, but perhaps that's because they're the most popular.

I assume Zen 2 will be more efficient so I figure futureproofing probably won't be a big deal as far as VRMs are concerned.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> After looking at AlphaC's post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/10#post_25869726
> 
> It does seem like the amp limit is far higher than anything the Zen would experience. So I guess it is kind of a crapshoot. Though I've heard people say only the Hero and Taichi/Fatality Pro could hit 4Ghz on the 1700.


Other boards can and have.

You want the vrms to stay in spec. While they function at high temps their performance goes south. I've got dead cpus that died when this happened


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Okay so i wasn't crazy, Taichi has no BIOS control for command rate. It defaults to 1T, and i believe this is factoring into why i cannot achieve 3200Mhz regardless of the timings. I mean i already tried 20-20-20-46 which is super loose, but the best i can do is 2933 18-17-17-36. When i had this ram in an intel system XMP 2.0 worked fine with 14-14-14-34 with 2T CR. Changing the CR manually to 1T caused the system to BSOD when trying to load into windows. Not sure why AsRock has omitted that option, do any of the other boards have the option to adjust command rate?
> 
> Pretty sure unless i can set my dual rank dimms to 2T i wont ever be able to hit 3200Mhz unless i go out and buy a SR 16GB kit which won't be ideal.


None that I've seen (caveat: I haven't seem them all) are allowing command rate adjustments yet. I assume that access to subtimings will include access to command rate. I think for now, running 2933 with a dual rank kit is better than most people have done with those kits. I absolutely understand wanting to run a kit at spec, but a new architecture will always react in unexpected ways with subtimings which were optimised for previous architectures. Designing new kits around new architectural realities is easier than working backwards, which is why the new Flare X kits and such are booting up with optimal timings and minimal fuss. AMD says they're targetting May for significant RAM compatibility improvements, which is tough noogies for us as consumers, but it makes sense given the size of the task.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Other boards can and have.
> 
> You want the vrms to stay in spec. While they function at high temps their performance goes south. I've got dead cpus that died when this happened


So it seems like the big difference between the boards is just features and vendor support. Any ideas if GIgabyte and ASRock provide as much support as ASUS? Especially since all the BIOS are in their infancy.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> None that I've seen (caveat: I haven't seem them all) are allowing command rate adjustments yet. I assume that access to subtimings will include access to command rate. I think for now, running 2933 with a dual rank kit is better than most people have done with those kits. I absolutely understand wanting to run a kit at spec, but a new architecture will always react in unexpected ways with subtimings which were optimised for previous architectures. Designing new kits around new architectural realities is easier than working backwards, which is why the new Flare X kits and such are booting up with optimal timings and minimal fuss. AMD says they're targetting May for significant RAM compatibility improvements, which is tough noogies for us as consumers, but it makes sense given the size of the task.


Yea i have a hynx 3200 c16 kit running at 2933 c14 right now, i consider myself pretty lucky.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> After looking at AlphaC's post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/10#post_25869726
> 
> It does seem like the amp limit is far higher than anything the Zen would experience. So I guess it is kind of a crapshoot. Though I've heard people say only the Hero and Taichi/Fatality Pro could hit 4Ghz on the 1700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Okay so i wasn't crazy, Taichi has no BIOS control for command rate. It defaults to 1T, and i believe this is factoring into why i cannot achieve 3200Mhz regardless of the timings. I mean i already tried 20-20-20-46 which is super loose, but the best i can do is 2933 18-17-17-36. When i had this ram in an intel system XMP 2.0 worked fine with 14-14-14-34 with 2T CR. Changing the CR manually to 1T caused the system to BSOD when trying to load into windows. Not sure why AsRock has omitted that option, do any of the other boards have the option to adjust command rate?
> 
> Pretty sure unless i can set my dual rank dimms to 2T i wont ever be able to hit 3200Mhz unless i go out and buy a SR 16GB kit which won't be ideal.


Post screenshots of bios settings if you can I'd like to help. Just so you/ us know I'm sure all of us do, the memory controller is not said to support 3200mhz unless overclocking which needs overvolting.

It just needs more voltage on the multiple various integrated controller voltages. Post screenshot of hardware monitor and all overclock/ voltage/ advanced cpu/ memory pages in bios.

Thanks


----------



## christoph

do we have any information about overall bandwidth of sata 3.0 ports when all of them are populated?


----------



## chris89

I would say the southbridge is limited by the PCIe bus, as I'm sure it's an integrated PCIe device usually.

Limited by either PCIe 2.0 x1-16 or PCIe 3.0 x1-16. Anywhere between 500MB/s up to 15,750 Mega Bytes per second.

Would need to look into the pdf on the specific southbridge model number. Considering Ryzen Infinity Fabric, could be as much a couple Gigs per second per port...?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> After looking at AlphaC's post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/10#post_25869726
> 
> It does seem like the amp limit is far higher than anything the Zen would experience. So I guess it is kind of a crapshoot. Though I've heard people say only the Hero and Taichi/Fatality Pro could hit 4Ghz on the 1700.


That doesn't account for thermals / different temps / different output voltage than 1.2V or 1.3V. While the NexFETs and PowIRStages are about 90%-94% efficient , the MSI boards' PK632BA lowside and 4C06N on the B350 Gigabyte/ASUS boards will lose about double the power.

Realistically you can get ~28A each out of the 40A rated NexFETs on the ASUS X370 Prime Pro, and ~ 30A out of IR353M on Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 / K7 , while only ~110A is required for Ryzen @4GHz at max. What really bothers me is the K3 / K5 boards appear to be using 4 phases for CPU. If those are IR3553M they will do alright for air overclocks, if not then they are priced higher than they should be over the B350 Gaming 3. I would have liked to see 6+2 with the 4C06N lowside as well on the K3 and K5 but with doubled lowside as in the MSI Xpower Titanium , it'd cost Gigabyte about $0.30 each (so 2 phases with doubled low side is $1.80 in parts) unlike the IR3553M which is about $2 to $3. The reason they didn't do this is likely board real estate: the IR3553M saves so much board space.

Posted about this more in depth a few days back:


Spoiler: http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-thread/2050#post_25953514



Calculating for 110A:

110A / 12 CPU phases for the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro / Taichi ---> 9.17A per phase ---> ~ 1.1W lost per phase (see figure 1) x 12 phases x 1.025 (see figure 8 for 1.4V output) ~ 13.5W power loss , plus driver losses

110A / 8 CPU phases for the ASUS CH VI Hero = 13.75A per phase ---> ~ 1.7W lost per phase (see figure 1) x 8 x 1.025 (see figure 8 for 1.4V output) ~ 13.94W power loss for high/low side mosfet , plus driver losses

110A / 6 CPU phases for the Gigabyte K7 / Gaming 5 = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.4W lost per phase (see figure 8) x 6 x 1.1 (see figure 10 factor for 1.4V output) ~15.8W lost from CPU phases

110A / 6 CPU phases for the ASUS X370 Prime Pro = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.6W lost per phase (see figure 1) x 6 x 1.025 (see figure 8 for 1.4V output) ~ 15.99W power loss for high/low side mosfet , plus driver losses



To be more thorough you would need account for the drain at the inductors & capacitors.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

*READ ME







*

Just wanted to let you guys know, if your having the "clock-watchdog-timeout" BSOD on a fresh install, download and manually install the *KB4012606* update.

Inject it to the ISO or stick it on a USB stick and install it the second it boots you into Windows and you should be good







.

I spent almost a day working this out







.

I cant guarantee this will work for everybody







.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> *READ ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know, if your having the "clock-watchdog-timeout" BSOD on a fresh install, download and manually install the *KB4012606* update.
> 
> Inject it to the ISO or stick it on a USB stick and install it the second it boots you into Windows and you should be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I spent almost a day working this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I cant guarantee this will work for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> That doesn't account for thermals / different temps / different output voltage than 1.2V or 1.3V. While the NexFETs and PowIRStages are about 90%-94% efficient , the MSI boards' PK632BA lowside and 4C06N on the B350 Gigabyte/ASUS boards will lose about double the power.
> 
> Realistically you can get ~28A each out of the 40A rated NexFETs on the ASUS X370 Prime Pro, and ~ 30A out of IR353M on Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 / K7 , while only ~110A is required for Ryzen @4GHz at max. What really bothers me is the K3 / K5 boards appear to be using 4 phases for CPU. If those are IR3553M they will do alright for air overclocks, if not then they are priced higher than they should be over the B350 Gaming 3. I would have liked to see 6+2 with the 4C06N lowside as well on the K3 and K5 but with doubled lowside as in the MSI Xpower Titanium , it'd cost Gigabyte about $0.30 each (so 2 phases with doubled low side is $1.80 in parts) unlike the IR3553M which is about $2 to $3. The reason they didn't do this is likely board real estate: the IR3553M saves so much board space.
> 
> Posted about this more in depth a few days back:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: http://www.overclock.net/t/1623547/amd-ryzen-motherboard-thread/2050#post_25953514
> 
> 
> 
> Calculating for 110A:
> 
> 110A / 12 CPU phases for the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro / Taichi ---> 9.17A per phase ---> ~ 1.1W lost per phase (see figure 1) x 12 phases x 1.025 (see figure 8 for 1.4V output) ~ 13.5W power loss , plus driver losses
> 
> 110A / 8 CPU phases for the ASUS CH VI Hero = 13.75A per phase ---> ~ 1.7W lost per phase (see figure 1) x 8 x 1.025 (see figure 8 for 1.4V output) ~ 13.94W power loss for high/low side mosfet , plus driver losses
> 
> 110A / 6 CPU phases for the Gigabyte K7 / Gaming 5 = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.4W lost per phase (see figure 8) x 6 x 1.1 (see figure 10 factor for 1.4V output) ~15.8W lost from CPU phases
> 
> 110A / 6 CPU phases for the ASUS X370 Prime Pro = 18.34A per phase ---> ~ 2.6W lost per phase (see figure 1) x 6 x 1.025 (see figure 8 for 1.4V output) ~ 15.99W power loss for high/low side mosfet , plus driver losses
> 
> 
> 
> To be more thorough you would need account for the drain at the inductors & capacitors.


Would you consider the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro and Asus Crosshair equals in regards to VRM's and what not?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Would you consider the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro and Asus Crosshair equals in regards to VRM's and what not?


ASrock Fatalty Pro
IR35201 (6+2) (6 real phase)
CSD 87350

Crosshair
ASP1405I (4+2) (4 real phase) (Most likely Asus branded IR35201)
CSD 87350

Per one of the reviews for the Crosshair
Quote:


> The first PWM is providing eight true phases for the CPU VCore and the second PWM is providing 4 PWM phases for the iGPU. Each power stage uses an IR3555, which is a second generation IR3550, which are the famous 60A fully integrated PowIRstages from International Rectifier. To add a little more zing, ASUS upgraded from their 10K capacitors to 12K solid polymer capacitors for extended capacitor life.


----------



## SpanglishKing

Thanks for this post . FYI the Gigabyte GA-ax370 Gaming k7 is $209.99 USD on Newegg:thumb:.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> ASrock Fatalty Pro
> IR35201 (6+2) (6 real phase)
> CSD 87350
> 
> Crosshair
> ASP1405I (4+2) (4 real phase) (Most likely Asus branded IR35201)
> CSD 87350
> 
> Per one of the reviews for the Crosshair


Interesting. Guess the Asrock is a little better from the looks of it.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I would say the southbridge is limited by the PCIe bus, as I'm sure it's an integrated PCIe device usually.
> 
> Limited by either PCIe 2.0 x1-16 or PCIe 3.0 x1-16. Anywhere between 500MB/s up to 15,750 Mega Bytes per second.
> 
> Would need to look into the pdf on the specific southbridge model number. Considering Ryzen Infinity Fabric, could be as much a couple Gigs per second per port...?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


No problem, thought if it saves other people some rage and headaches lol.

I was pretty annoyed when it did it to me because it was with my M.2, took the better part of a day to work out.


----------



## MishelLngelo

If there is 2 point reset studs on MB, I use a start or reset button and from an old case. If it's 3 point than a momentary NC/NO (3 way/lead) switch is needed.


----------



## SteelBox

In manual of Gigabyte B350 gaming 3 I saw this: "The front audio header supports Intel High definition audio (HD) and AC`97 audio." Shouldn`t this mobo support ALC1220 audio?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> In manual of Gigabyte B350 gaming 3 I saw this: "The front audio header supports Intel High definition audio (HD) and AC`97 audio." Shouldn`t this mobo support ALC1220 audio?


No, those are not same things. HD Audio and Ac97 are just connection standard but both use CODEC chip on board, in this case ALC1220 or whatever it is on that particular MB.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> No, those are not same things. HD Audio and Ac97 are just connection standard but both use CODEC chip on board, in this case ALC1220 or whatever it is on that particular MB.


OK thank you







Also somewhere on this forum I read that front panel audio on Gigabyte gaming 3 doesn`t support headphone amplifier. Is that true? Big difference?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> OK thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also somewhere on this forum I read that front panel audio on Gigabyte gaming 3 doesn`t support headphone amplifier. Is that true? Big difference?


Sorry, that I don't know.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> OK thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also somewhere on this forum I read that front panel audio on Gigabyte gaming 3 doesn`t support headphone amplifier. Is that true? Big difference?


The only models that have it are the ones with the dual ALC1220. Gaming 5 and k7.

On the b350 Gaming 3 you have to use the direct motherboard output to get amplification.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> The only models that have it are the ones with the dual ALC1220. Gaming 5 and k7.
> 
> On the b350 Gaming 3 you have to use the direct motherboard output to get amplification.


Is that amplification important?


----------



## The L33t

Not a matter of importance, but of needing it or not. This depends on what type of audio setup you have and are planning to use.

Some headphones for example without an amp you will not have any volume. This is because some headphones are made to be used with an amp. Pretty much every audiophile level headphones will need it.

Then again many gamers/non-audiophile users do not have such headphones and have really low impedance ones that will be able to have decent volume without amp.

So the question is... What do you have?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Got the Biostar GT7 yesterday. Boots right up. Can't get into BIOS with the G510 still but that's minor.
One of my sticks of RAM were bad and it wouldn't post with it in so I got to play a little with just one stick before I went to FedEx to return it to Newegg. New RAM should be here tomorrow.
Nice looking board.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Not a matter of importance, but of needing it or not. This depends on what type of audio setup you have and are planning to use.
> 
> Some headphones for example without an amp you will not have any volume. This is because some headphones are made to be used with an amp. Pretty much every audiophile level headphones will need it.
> 
> Then again many gamers/non-audiophile users do not have such headphones and have really low impedance ones that will be able to have decent volume without amp.
> 
> So the question is... What do you have?


I am coming from mbo that was using Alc892 so I am really exited about Alc1220 because I heard many good thing about quality difference. Now I have some budget headphones but in the future I will probably buy some quality headphones 70-100€. I am not big audiophile, I will use headphones on front panel for gaming and movies, I don't know is that amp really that important. X370 mbo are probably out of my budget range...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Interesting. Guess the Asrock is a little better from the looks of it.


There was a more detailed component dissection of the CH6, I forgot who linked it, but the 4+2 on the CH6 is functionally better than a traditional doubled schemed. It had something to do with the switching frequency for the component handling the doubling, making it more akin to 8 true phases and overall being more efficient/better than a doubled 4.

I'm no expert, but on air/water the CH6, Fatality Pro, Taichi, K7, and Gaming 5 are pretty much going to be just as good as the next in terms of power delivery for the foreseeable future. Someone else mentioned it but the biggest difference, however still small, will be in the temperature of the VRM (going to the Taichi and F. Pro depending on Heastink/thermal pad quality). I honestly don't expect to see Zen 2/3 being an issue in terms of power on any of these boards.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> There was a more detailed component dissection of the CH6, I forgot who linked it, but the 4+2 on the CH6 is functionally better than a traditional doubled schemed. It had something to do with the switching frequency for the component handling the doubling, making it more akin to 8 true phases and overall being more efficient/better than a doubled 4.
> 
> I'm no expert, but on air/water the CH6, Fatality Pro, Taichi, K7, and Gaming 5 are pretty much going to be just as good as the next in terms of power delivery for the foreseeable future. Someone else mentioned it but the biggest difference, however still small, will be in the temperature of the VRM (going to the Taichi and F. Pro depending on Heastink/thermal pad quality). I honestly don't expect to see Zen 2/3 being an issue in terms of power on any of these boards.


Which would you buy if price wasn't an issue?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Which would you buy if price wasn't an issue?


CH6, due to the bios alone. The board is incredibly ugly though


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> CH6, due to the bios alone. The board is incredibly ugly though


Does it have BIOS settings that other boards don't?


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Which would you buy if price wasn't an issue?


I bought the C6H on release day and based on my experience I would buy it again no question. I would also recommend it to anyone who asked.

We get support directly from a couple of ASUS people, plus frequent pre-release BIOS versions to play with and test before they are placed on the official page. I like tweaking settings and tinkering with things to get them to work, so this is perfect for me.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> anyone having luck getting the G.Skill TridentZ to clock higher than ddr4-2400 on the Asrock Fatal1y Pro Gaming? looking for tips to get the memory to run even @ 2663


The 2400 isn't on the QVL which is the answer you will get from most people. Its the RAM i had until 1 stick failed. i went ahead and returned it for some faster RAM that is on one of the QVLs but not all. With the 2400, its really hard to say for me. I couldn't change the timings at all but I believe it was probably a combination of the board and RAM. Its a brand new architecture so you have to be comfortable, at least to some extent, with things being a tad wonky until everything is updated. Expect at least 3 months before the rest of the market catches up. Personally, if I were you, I'd settle for the 2663 if everything is running well until then.
Personally, I don't mind running at stock for a little while. I don't really do anything incredibly demanding so for me, its ok. I really want my 1700 to run a safe 3.8 but i'm in no hurry. Once my new RAM comes in, i'll be happy as hell if it all works and I can push it later.

This is the longest I've gone in at least 10 years without my rig running and at this point, I could push a nun down a flight of stairs or kick a kitten.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Does it have BIOS settings that other boards don't?


It has more settings then most people would know waht to do with lol.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Does it have BIOS settings that other boards don't?


Yes, ASrock may be the closest in terms of bios similarity however.

With ASUS bios you get a lot of extra settings, like boot vdimm for ram which can help boot at higher frequency; lots of beneficial tweak settings like this for really fine tuning an overclock or for serious benchmarking.

Are they necessary for the general overclocker, no I don't think so, and generally you will never use half of the options available in my experience. I couldn't justify the $70 price difference between the CH6 and Gigabyte G5 for a few bios options. In terms of hardware quality I also find they enjoy making people pay an ASUS brand tax, though I gotta admit shame on MSI for the sadness that is the X370 Titanium. Hat's off to them for price gouging this round


----------



## BuZADAM

Finally My am4 install kit has been arrived . Sent by ARCTIC COOLER ( FREE )

Thanks to arctic cooler for support World wide country.

that kit compatible with h115i ( because made by asetek )

yes corsair , ı hope take some example from arctic cooler .how to support customer and how to stand behind product !


----------



## joeh4384

Has anyone heard of any potential release dates for a high end ITX board?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Got the Biostar GT7 yesterday. Boots right up. Can't get into BIOS with the G510 still but that's minor.
> One of my sticks of RAM were bad and it wouldn't post with it in so I got to play a little with just one stick before I went to FedEx to return it to Newegg. New RAM should be here tomorrow.
> Nice looking board.


Looking great man! Hopefully you'll have better luck with the replacement ram







How do you like that "case?"

Also, returned my Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 280 to newegg.com, got an AM4 bracket from Thermalright on the way for my Le Grand Macho RT! Can't wait to try that beast out on my 1700!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I am coming from mbo that was using Alc892 so I am really exited about Alc1220 because I heard many good thing about quality difference. Now I have some budget headphones but in the future I will probably buy some quality headphones 70-100€. I am not big audiophile, I will use headphones on front panel for gaming and movies, I don't know is that amp really that important. X370 mbo are probably out of my budget range...


I highly recommend the Superlux HD668 Semi-Open headphones, especially with these replacement earpads. Very good budget headphones and with the replacement pads, very comfortable. Stock pads are ok, but the replacement pads are inexpensive and very comfy.

Another quick note, if you don't have a sound card a really budget-friendly option is the Schiit Fulla (original model) for $59USD or the new Schiit Fulla 2 for $99USD. Excellent sound quality, inexpensive and very easily portable. Also, if you need a mic hookup, the Asus Xonar U7 USB Soundcard is very good. I use the Schiit Fulla at work and the Xonar U7 at home. Great products, both of 'em!


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Finally My am4 install kit has been arrived . Sent by ARCTIC COOLER ( FREE )
> 
> Thanks to arctic cooler for support World wide country.
> 
> that kit compatible with h115i ( because made by asetek )
> 
> yes corsair , ı hope take some example from arctic cooler .how to support customer and how to stand behind product !


Nice, I'm still waiting on an new adapter for my H105 looks like it might be a while yet still, so for now it just sits


----------



## Lance01

I am bulding a second ryzen setup with a asrock x370 taichi and I picked up some trident F4 3200 3200C14D-32GTZSW (14-14-14-34). I have not read all the posts on here but have seen people were able to overclock it but just not to its full potential. Was this a good choice in a ram kit? I wanted 32 gb so the specific 16gb 3200 ryzen set was out of the picture.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Nice, I'm still waiting on an new adapter for my H105 looks like it might be a while yet still, so for now it just sits


Any company that uses Asetek as OEM has their hands tied. As for Corsair, their Coolit-based AIOs works fine on Ryzen launch day due to using stock amd am4 backplate.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Not a matter of importance, but of needing it or not. This depends on what type of audio setup you have and are planning to use.
> 
> Some headphones for example without an amp you will not have any volume. This is because some headphones are made to be used with an amp. Pretty much every audiophile level headphones will need it.
> 
> Then again many gamers/non-audiophile users do not have such headphones and have really low impedance ones that will be able to have decent volume without amp.
> 
> So the question is... What do you have?


If you want to pump decent volume and definition in any 100ohm plus headphone youll need an amplifier. A sound card amplifier can do I believe 300 ohms or so. I am not sure how powerful a motherboard amp/dac is but I don't think itll lack any ability to drive high ambidence headphones but with all the electro interference in a PC it definitely isn't the best amp to use. My sound card xonar xense does 600ohms which is what I need to power my sennheiser 650 and AKG 702, it also has an IMF shield, I hope the motherboard amps have one too.

Plugging them directly to any port like your phone or front panel will seem like you are listening at 10% volume at max losing all definition/sound stage and clarity.

Of course if you are plugging in a $200 headphone or less it'll probably be fine without an amp. The ones ranging around $200 may need small amplification for perfect sound but will drive fine through the port. Generally if your headphones need (really needs) amplification, it will be equipped with a 1/4 plug instead of the normal 1/8 headphone jack.

Okay but honestly if you have to ask you probably don't need an amp. A standalone amp goes for $100 - $10k+(hell even 100k), so it goes to show that there is only so much a motherboard amp can do so much.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> If you want to pump decent volume and definition in any 100ohm plus headphone youll need an amplifier. A sound card amplifier can do I believe 300 ohms or so. I am not sure how powerful a motherboard amp/dac is but I don't think itll lack any ability to drive high ambidence headphones but with all the electro interference in a PC it definitely isn't the best amp to use. My sound card xonar xense does 600ohms which is what I need to power my sennheiser 650 and AKG 702, it also has an IMF shield, I hope the motherboard amps have one too.
> 
> Plugging them directly to any port like your phone or front panel will seem like you are listening at 10% volume at max losing all definition/sound stage and clarity.
> 
> Of course if you are plugging in a $200 headphone or less it'll probably be fine without an amp. The ones ranging around $200 may need small amplification for perfect sound but will drive fine through the port. Generally if your headphones need (really needs) amplification, it will be equipped with a 1/4 plug instead of the normal 1/8 headphone jack.
> 
> Okay but honestly if you have to ask you probably don't need an amp. A standalone amp goes for $100 - $10k+(hell even 100k), so it goes to show that there is only so much a motherboard amp can do so much.


I was really hoping the K7 would have the same audio solution as the Z170 Gaming 7 which actually sounds really good. I've since connected the optical out to an older Onkyo receiver but it honestly doesnt sound much different.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Nice, I'm still waiting on an new adapter for my H105 looks like it might be a while yet still, so for now it just sits


Thanks. good luck man. corsair still say 1 - 2 weeks for am4 kit. I have arctic freezer 360 . ı sent only invoice my cooler and than arctic sent my free am4 kit . that kit compatible corsair h115i .

THANKS AGAIN ARCTIC AND THANKS AGAIN JUSTIN FROM ARCTIC SUPPORT TEAM.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I am coming from mbo that was using Alc892 so I am really exited about Alc1220 because I heard many good thing about quality difference. Now I have some budget headphones but in the future I will probably buy some quality headphones 70-100€. I am not big audiophile, I will use headphones on front panel for gaming and movies, I don't know is that amp really that important. X370 mbo are probably out of my budget range...


Just make sure you buy a low impedance headphone when the time comes. You will be fine. And if you are fine up to now without it on your current setup you won't miss the amplification.

What you must understand is, low impedance means high efficiency(nothing to do with quality)

So low impedance phones are able to do "more"(volume) with less(energy). It just so happends to be that most audiophile level headphones are designed in a way where efficiency is not what they are designed for, as such most require an amp do have decent volume. Most have the big jack (6.3mm) and not the 3.5mm you will most likely be used to seeing (and is what you have in the front panel of your case I pressume).

Low impedance is what is most common, because such devices have the ability to be directly driven from low powered devices such as mp3 players, cellphones, etc.


----------



## THUMPer1

Bought the K7 and a 1700 today. I have some Gskill RAM to go with it. Lets hope all goes well. Won't have it all together until next week.


----------



## geoxile

Are the G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D and F4-3600* the only Samsung B-die kits from G.Skill right now?


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are the G.Skill TridentZ F4-3200C14D and F4-3600* the only Samsung B-die kits from G.Skill right now?


I guess their AMD specific range of memory, aka the Flare X line, uses B-Die as well.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I guess their AMD specific range of memory, aka the Flare X line, uses B-Die as well.


The MSI QVL indicates they do indeed use Samsung. https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem

F4-3200C14D-16GFX = Samsung


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> The MSI QVL indicates they do indeed use Samsung.


Even the lower clocked ones or just the 3200 ones? Which only seem to come in 2x8GB kits.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> The MSI QVL indicates they do indeed use Samsung. https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM.html#support-mem
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GFX = Samsung


Have a look at my AM4 rig, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is what I have. Works like a charm at 3200MHz. But on a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, a board well know for its success rate with B-Die memories.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Even the lower clocked ones or just the 3200 ones? Which only seem to come in 2x8GB kits.


Just the 3200. Other models use SK hynix.

From all accounts the Flare X is just a rebrand of the TridentZ/RipjawV 3200 CL14..... different heat spreader.

Buy the one that is cheaper. No magic on those flare X, they just are garanteed to be Samsung b-die. But that can be had elsewhere on gskill and other manufacturers like we know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Have a look at my AM4 rig, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ is what I have. Works like a charm at 3200MHz. But on a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, a board well know for its success rate with B-Die memories.


I know this.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PewnFlavorTang*
> 
> I can't recommend this piece of **** asrock x370 killer to anyone. This has been the absolute worst experience and board I've ever used...period. And it's not even close.


Why do you say that? Besides the memory teething issues that should be fixed down the road, ive had a fine experience with this board.

Overclocking is dead easy, set your offset voltage and go into P state 0 and set FID. Boom everything works as expected.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I'm quiet liking the MSI B350M Mortar Arctic, installed the newest BIOS just before and while it didn't seem to change heaps it's made the case fans work at the correct voltage (AP-15 fans so no PWM).

Aside from that manual vcore seems to do very well in the few tests I've run, set it to 1.35v (CPU at stock) and it doesn't seem to go over 1.375v. Considering this board has none of the fancy power management stuff like the CH6 I'd say that's damn good.

I have noticed something that could be a problem (I haven't test yet to make sure), the PCI-e lane on my 290 is registered as 8x 1.1... yeah if that's reading right it's a little annoying, I'll install Company of Heroes 2 today and run a benchmark to check.

CPU-Z for the hell of it to.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Anyone here try or read any review on the MSI Krait or SLI X370 boards?

That SLI board is sexy and I love my current(similar) Z97 board

Here's the one I am talking about: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W05JC0679


----------



## Scotty99

First time ive seen that one, sli killer still sexier : )


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Anyone here try or read any review on the MSI Krait or SLI X370 boards?
> 
> That SLI board is sexy and I love my current(similar) Z97 board
> 
> Here's the one I am talking about: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W05JC0679


It looks nice for the price.

This stuck out to me
Quote:


> Ryzen / Athlon / A-Series
> DDR4 3200(OC)+/ 2933(OC)/ 2667(OC)/ 2400/ 2133/ 1866 *
> * 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon processors support a maximum of 2400 MHz..


I wonder what the "Athlon" version of Ryzen will be like and why the ram speeds are limited.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I was really hoping the K7 would have the same audio solution as the Z170 Gaming 7 which actually sounds really good. I've since connected the optical out to an older Onkyo receiver but it honestly doesnt sound much different.


I just looked it up, seems like they are rated to run high impedance headphones. Has an amp/dac combination so you are actually losing sound quality through optical as it is a digital signal like HDMI.

I'd recommend getting a decent quality analog cable (the red/white one) with a female jack so you can plug your 1/4inch or 1/8inch into.
Analogs are best if there is a DAC onboard as you can skip the extra processing from a digital signal.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I highly recommend the Superlux HD668 Semi-Open headphones, especially with these replacement earpads. Very good budget headphones and with the replacement pads, very comfortable. Stock pads are ok, but the replacement pads are inexpensive and very comfy.
> 
> Another quick note, if you don't have a sound card a really budget-friendly option is the Schiit Fulla (original model) for $59USD or the new Schiit Fulla 2 for $99USD. Excellent sound quality, inexpensive and very easily portable. Also, if you need a mic hookup, the Asus Xonar U7 USB Soundcard is very good. I use the Schiit Fulla at work and the Xonar U7 at home. Great products, both of 'em!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> If you want to pump decent volume and definition in any 100ohm plus headphone youll need an amplifier. A sound card amplifier can do I believe 300 ohms or so. I am not sure how powerful a motherboard amp/dac is but I don't think itll lack any ability to drive high ambidence headphones but with all the electro interference in a PC it definitely isn't the best amp to use. My sound card xonar xense does 600ohms which is what I need to power my sennheiser 650 and AKG 702, it also has an IMF shield, I hope the motherboard amps have one too.
> 
> Plugging them directly to any port like your phone or front panel will seem like you are listening at 10% volume at max losing all definition/sound stage and clarity.
> 
> Of course if you are plugging in a $200 headphone or less it'll probably be fine without an amp. The ones ranging around $200 may need small amplification for perfect sound but will drive fine through the port. Generally if your headphones need (really needs) amplification, it will be equipped with a 1/4 plug instead of the normal 1/8 headphone jack.
> 
> Okay but honestly if you have to ask you probably don't need an amp. A standalone amp goes for $100 - $10k+(hell even 100k), so it goes to show that there is only so much a motherboard amp can do so much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Just make sure you buy a low impedance headphone when the time comes. You will be fine. And if you are fine up to now without it on your current setup you won't miss the amplification.
> 
> What you must understand is, low impedance means high efficiency(nothing to do with quality)
> 
> So low impedance phones are able to do "more"(volume) with less(energy). It just so happends to be that most audiophile level headphones are designed in a way where efficiency is not what they are designed for, as such most require an amp do have decent volume. Most have the big jack (6.3mm) and not the 3.5mm you will most likely be used to seeing (and is what you have in the front panel of your case I pressume).
> 
> Low impedance is what is most common, because such devices have the ability to be directly driven from low powered devices such as mp3 players, cellphones, etc.


Thank you all for your answers, I will probably buy Gigabyte gaming 3 unless some new board comes out before R5 release. One more offtopic question: Is it better to buy gaming headphones like Hyper Cloud (5.1 surround) or something like Superlux or Sennheiser in that price range?


----------



## chris89

JVC X580 FTW









$14.98 - 7hz low end - 21khz high end - http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-JVC-HA-V570-DJ-Headphone-Stereo-Silver-Mini-phone-Wired-/311836645395?hash=item489ae99813:g:jSMAAOSwUKxYknD-

Technical Features
Impedance 32ohm
Sensitivity 107 dB

$59.95 or $109 for real audio enthusiasts haha

or these - btw jvc sounds incredible - hi fidelity bruh









Both have 8hz low end to 25khz high end. Surprisingly even the v570's sound as good which is top notch. Though with a mic and or Bluetooth wireless/ wired.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Hafr100Xb-XX-Series-Elation-/391698336378?hash=item5b330a4a7a:g:GMgAAOSwTglYmrmH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-SBT200X-XX-Elation-Series-On-ear-Wireless-Headphones-with-Remote-Mic-/201349575225?hash=item2ee15eb239:g:jmcAAOSw3v5YtKX7


----------



## Heimdallr

Tired of waiting i've bought a crosshair VI, I hope to build the pc next weekend.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Tired of waiting i've bought a crosshair VI, I hope to build the pc next weekend.


AMAZING board, you won't regret it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I just looked it up, seems like they are rated to run high impedance headphones. Has an amp/dac combination so you are actually losing sound quality through optical as it is a digital signal like HDMI.
> 
> I'd recommend getting a decent quality analog cable (the red/white one) with a female jack so you can plug your 1/4inch or 1/8inch into.
> Analogs are best if there is a DAC onboard as you can skip the extra processing from a digital signal.


Is there a reason to not just plug the headphones into the back panel headphone jack? At what point are they considered high ohm? The 598s are 50ohm.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> At what point are they considered high ohm? The 598s are 50ohm.
> Is there a reason to not just plug the headphones into the back panel headphone jack? At what point are they considered high ohm? The 598s are 50ohm.


50ohms is usually considered quite low, I don't think you will have problems without an amp.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> 50ohms is usually considered quite low, I don't think you will have problems without an amp.


51 and up is where you need some amount of amperage.


----------



## thebishopp

I'm in the process of getting all the parts for a new build, and waiting for the R5 chips. I've seen a LOT about the X370 boards, but is there a standout among the B350 boards? Budget means they are most likely the boards I can get.

I've currently ordered the following, so still CPU, GPU, Mobo and RAM to add:

Item: Fractal Design Define R5 Black Pearl Computer Case - Qty: 1
Item: Crucial MX300 525GB Solid State Drive - Qty: 1
Item: Corsair RM650x High Performance Power Supply - Qty: 1
Item: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 4 Heatpipes/1x120mm Fan CPU Air Cooler - Qty: 1
Item: Fractal Design Silent Series R3 (140mm) Case Fan - Qty: 1


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebishopp*
> 
> I'm in the process of getting all the parts for a new build, and waiting for the R5 chips. I've seen a LOT about the X370 boards, but is there a standout among the B350 boards? Budget means they are most likely the boards I can get.
> 
> I've currently ordered the following, so still CPU, GPU, Mobo and RAM to add:
> 
> Item: Fractal Design Define R5 Black Pearl Computer Case - Qty: 1
> Item: Crucial MX300 525GB Solid State Drive - Qty: 1
> Item: Corsair RM650x High Performance Power Supply - Qty: 1
> Item: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 4 Heatpipes/1x120mm Fan CPU Air Cooler - Qty: 1
> Item: Fractal Design Silent Series R3 (140mm) Case Fan - Qty: 1


I think the R7 1700 is a no brainer, even for most people not on a budget, but especially so for those on a budget. The good part is that the 1700 comes with a Wraith cooler that is actually a damned good cooler. I am currently using it on a 1700 clocked to 3.7 24/7 and the temps are great..so if you can still return the Hyper 212, that would give you more money to work with as far as motherboards go

As far as motherboards go, the B350's see to be pretty much in the same boat as the X370's in that the CPU is the limiting factor in over clocking, so you can pretty much look at other factors such as features, aesthetics, customer support, etc.

All that said, I have a 1700 running in an X370 ASRock Killer SLI/ac, as well as a 1700 running in an B350 MSI Tomahawk, both using the stock cooler and they are both fantastic little systems.


----------



## thebishopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> I think the R7 1700 is a no brainer, even for most people not on a budget, but especially so for those on a budget. The good part is that the 1700 comes with a Wraith cooler that is actually a damned good cooler. I am currently using it on a 1700 clocked to 3.7 24/7 and the temps are great..so if you can still return the Hyper 212, that would give you more money to work with as far as motherboards go
> 
> As far as motherboards go, the B350's see to be pretty much in the same boat as the X370's in that the CPU is the limiting factor in over clocking, so you can pretty much look at other factors such as features, aesthetics, customer support, etc.
> 
> All that said, I have a 1700 running in an X370 ASRock Killer SLI/ac, as well as a 1700 running in an B350 MSI Tomahawk, both using the stock cooler and they are both fantastic little systems.


£319 over £219 for the R1600 which is the one I'm looking at. That isn't a no brainer at all. I'm considering long term with the AM4 boards so I can upgrade the CPU down the line. I'm still using a Q9550 on the original Asus P5B board I built 11 years ago, upgraded that CPU twice (E6600 to Q6600 to Q9550). 1700 might *seem* like a no brainer, but I am buying all the parts for a new build, not just a few, so some things are squeezed and others aren't. You'll notice only a 500GB SSD and no HDD in that list - I'll be using my existing HDDs for additional storage until a while down the line when I can afford new, larger ones. Also why I've only bought those parts right now, CPU and Mobo will be next, then in maybe a month, ram and GPU. Budget is a MUCH bigger constraint than people seem to realise when it isn't a constraint for them. You've spent over £600 on 2 CPUs alone. That's more than half of my entire budget here.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebishopp*
> 
> £319 over £219 for the R1600 which is the one I'm looking at. That isn't a no brainer at all. I'm considering long term with the AM4 boards so I can upgrade the CPU down the line. I'm still using a Q9550 on the original Asus P5B board I built 11 years ago, upgraded that CPU twice (E6600 to Q6600 to Q9550). 1700 might *seem* like a no brainer, but I am buying all the parts for a new build, not just a few, so some things are squeezed and others aren't. You'll notice only a 500GB SSD and no HDD in that list - I'll be using my existing HDDs for additional storage until a while down the line when I can afford new, larger ones. Also why I've only bought those parts right now, CPU and Mobo will be next, then in maybe a month, ram and GPU. Budget is a MUCH bigger constraint than people seem to realise when it isn't a constraint for them. You've spent over £600 on 2 CPUs alone. That's more than half of my entire budget here.


Sorry...went back and reread your post and saw that you were planning on waiting for the R5, so yeah, the 1600 would be more budget friendly....I was thinking alone the lines of 1800x vs 1700.

That said, the rest of what I said is still true, likely more so even. The current B350 boards are performing on par with the X370's as far as overclocking, VRM temps, memory management, etc, and one would presume that the R5 line will be less demanding of the motherboard overall than the R7. Assuming the 1600 ships with a Wraith, send back your Hyper 212 and use that money somewhere else on the build.


----------



## thebishopp

Thanks, I'd forgotten the 1600 comes with a cooler. I think it;s only the 1600x that doesn't.


----------



## cutterjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> I think the R7 1700 is a no brainer, even for most people not on a budget, but especially so for those on a budget. The good part is that the 1700 comes with a Wraith cooler that is actually a damned good cooler. I am currently using it on a 1700 clocked to 3.7 24/7 and the temps are great..so if you can still return the Hyper 212, that would give you more money to work with as far as motherboards go
> 
> As far as motherboards go, the B350's see to be pretty much in the same boat as the X370's in that the CPU is the limiting factor in over clocking, so you can pretty much look at other factors such as features, aesthetics, customer support, etc.
> 
> All that said, I have a 1700 running in an X370 ASRock Killer SLI/ac, as well as a 1700 running in an B350 MSI Tomahawk, both using the stock cooler and they are both fantastic little systems.


Hyper 212s seem to only be c. $30 nowadays, while the price difference between the top R5 and the 1700 is c. $100, so that would be a net loss of budget of c. $70.

ADD to that, what IF these R5s CAN unlock cores? That would make THEM and even MORE INSANE deal than the 1700... all of that said I pre-ordered and went 1800X as I was expecting yields and binnings(more) for the R7s which apparently really isn't the case. So had I known then what we now know, yeah I would've gone 1700 myself. It would appear that they must be getting damned good yields from these Ryzens...as so far in realistic terms, one seems to be about as good as the other as far as R7s go... I mean what 4 v. 4.1 OC at this point for the VERY BEST?! 1700s regularly getting 3.8 -4?!

I'm beginning to believe the wcctech report of HEDT as with these results I think that core count(and probably quad channel mem) is REALLY going to be their ONLY way of differentiating especially if they ALL continue to have similar clocking characteristics. That is UNLESS there are design tweaks that they can do to make Ryzen more amenable to a wider range of OCing on that Samsung process, or maybe further refinement to that process to give more OC headroom. I really don't know much about their mfg process at all, but I do KNOW that AMD especially likes to use automated tools for processor design w/minimal hand tweaking(some always has to be done as the automated tools ALWAYS run into unresolveable conditions, or at least all of the ones that I've seen) and they're usually also not the most efficient, they just save some 'labor' and theoretically, testing. Intel USED to be more hands on in contrast, but they have more employees/design groups(those layout guys could be some of the cockiest bastards).

[EDIT]
As to mobos, personally I'd really wait as all but a handful(all X370s) are IMNHO not very good. Personally I'd still strongly suggest X370 based board over B350 or lower given what you lose in I/O, especially if you do like I do and add on to builds as the years go by, e.g. more drives, memory, maybe upgrade CPU(more likely here as AM4 is SUPPOSED to hang around for a while)... hell if you can wait they probably will be even better X370 boards that are finally WORTHY of being called 'high' end, so personally if you can/want to I'd wait or maybe go a super el cheapo board for right now(I hate doing rebuilds, so I don't like to do this personally).
[/EDIT]


----------



## HexagonRabbit

So far the Biostar GT7 is pretty solid. No hiccups yet.
Some issues (that i'm ok with) is that the G510 cant get into BIOS, doesn't recognize the DDR4 3000, and the BIOS seems to have been translated.
HWinfo doesn't read correctly at all.....and thats about it.


----------



## AuraNova

I probably would own a Biostar GT7, if it wasn't for the layout. That's about the only thing I didn't like about it.


----------



## Zhany

Anyone using the Gigabyte K5 and K7 what are your VRM temps usually like?, are they on par as to what we see on the Crosshair VI?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I probably would own a Biostar GT7, if it wasn't for the layout. That's about the only thing I didn't like about it.


If you're talking about the flag then yeah....its a little goofy but you can hardly see it. The power delivery is fantastic which is why I jumped on when I did. Which makes me wonder why so few are talking about it.
The BIOS is a little odd for me. Over the last 8 years or so I think I've only had gigabyte and Asus boards so I have to get use to this.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> If you're talking about the flag then yeah....its a little goofy but you can hardly see it. The power delivery is fantastic which is why I jumped on when I did. Which makes me wonder why so few are talking about it.
> The BIOS is a little odd for me. Over the last 8 years or so I think I've only had gigabyte and Asus boards so I have to get use to this.


Nah, it's the connectivity I didn't like. I actually liked the flag screen printing. (I'm in the minority here.) One thing I didn't particularly care for was the way they had the fan header positions.


----------



## cutterjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I probably would own a Biostar GT7, if it wasn't for the layout. That's about the only thing I didn't like about it.


Kind of the same for me since Biostar was damned good in socket 939 years BUT not QUITE sure of power design for Ryzen, so I had fatal1ty pro show up(also thought of taichi) and nabbed it... I also didn't care much for the color scheme as I really liked the 'monochrome' boards, almost didn't go for the fatal1ty pro because of the red, but I knew that sooner or later I'd really use the 5Gbps ether...

Not unhappy w/the choice.. all I can say about Biostar in 939 days, NO STATUS LEDs[EDIT2] Well it had basic ones, just no 7 segment [/EDIT2]... AND I HAD a NEED for them... ah well... even talked to one of their 'engineers'.

[EDIT] their board worked fine back in the day and still does today exepting that it was it was one of the nvidia chipset ether that just self borked...
[/EDIT2]


----------



## chris89

I had a question on watercooling the cpu... i have a 1366 waterblock pump with 120mm radiator but i drained and cleaned it and used clear vinyl tubing.

Using a heat blower I slipped the tube's on the drippy water nipples so perfect seal









Don't know about filling... submerge radiator in distilled with pump on bleeding air bubbles submerged?


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Anyone using the Gigabyte K5 and K7 what are your VRM temps usually like?, are they on par as to what we see on the Crosshair VI?


K5 isn't available yet so no one can answer this question, wait a week or two and ask again.


----------



## ChronoBodi

the gigabyte naming doesn't make sense, you would think a Gaming K5 sounds better than a Gaming 5, but no.

The Gaming 5 has better VRM/power delivery than the K5 and is equal to the K7 minus the BCLK generator.

It should be Gaming 5, K5, and K7, not K5, 5, K7 in terms of tiers of mobo VRMs/features.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I apologize if this was already brought up but I think it's an interesting list.
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


----------



## weebeast

I ordered the taichi but the price is so high(271 euro). Should i get the MSI carbon instead since that one sells for 190 euro and it has all stuff i need, but i like asrock more to be honest.
The asrock K4 is also an option but it has no cmos button(187 euro), and the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero cost 220 euro (need a m2 adapter since i got 2 m2's)

Which one is the better choice? I would want 6 SATA ports, cmos button, second M2 slot.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> I ordered the taichi but the price is so high(271 euro). Should i get the MSI carbon instead since that one sells for 190 euro and it has all stuff i need, but i like asrock more to be honest.
> The asrock K4 is also an option but it has no cmos button(187 euro), and the Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero cost 220 euro (need a m2 adapter since i got 2 m2's)
> 
> Which one is the better choice? I would want 6 SATA ports, cmos button, second M2 slot.


But doesnt removing the battery have the same effect as a CMOS button? A bit more hassle but yea.


----------



## chris89

Some of you guy's might find better cpu thermal performance with no paste at all... I mean if the cooler is flat and the cpu is flat... as ryzen is... performance will be as good as it can be for what you have.

here's my opteron 1389 load testing with no paste... with paste is higher just an fyi and less stable. Plus paste bends the shiz-niz out of the pins with removal of the cooler which i dislike very much... no paste is so nice and easy and performs great.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> But doesnt removing the battery have the same effect as a CMOS button? A bit more hassle but yea.


Yes or just use a jumper. To be honest i feel so bad because i cancelled the K4 and now i need to wait 2-5 weeks if i want it again.

I guess i will just buy the K4 and accept the cmos thing.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Yes or just use a jumper. To be honest i feel so bad because i cancelled the K4 and now i need to wait 2-5 weeks if i want it again.
> 
> I guess i will just buy the K4 and accept the cmos thing.


I'm really close to ordering the K4 myself, only problem is I bought memory beforehand and they are currently not on the memory qvl but some other asrock models have it on the list.

Also do you know how the K4 VRM's match up with other X370 boards?


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> I'm really close to ordering the K4 myself, only problem is I bought memory beforehand and they are currently not on the memory qvl but some other asrock models have it on the list.
> 
> Also do you know how the K4 VRM's match up with other X370 boards?


Yeah i did the same to be honest. Not sure if they will work, just hoping for the best.

I did read that the K4 mosfets are less good then the taichi ones but i don't think it really matters. it should be a descent board, Tech Deals also checked it out.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *druni*
> 
> Also do you know how the K4 VRM's match up with other X370 boards?


Both the ASUS X370-Pro and the Gigabyte G5 are better.
The VRMs of the ASRock board look decent but compared to the X370-Pro and the G5 the K4 is definitley less efficient.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> Both the ASUS X370-Pro and the Gigabyte G5 are better.
> The VRMs of the ASRock board look decent but compared to the X370-Pro and the G5 the K4 is definitley less efficient.


Ok thanks for the info!

The ASUS X370-Pro is 162€ here which is 60€ cheaper than the G5.

I guess If I'm looking for a X370 board under 200€ The ASUS X370 Pro would be my best choice?


----------



## br0da

I'd go for it.


----------



## druni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> I'd go for it.


Only problem is my memory (cmk16gx4m2b3000c15) is listed as 2133 under their Memory QVL, i've seen it run at 2933mhz on other motherboards. Do you think the memory will be supported in later bioses?


----------



## br0da

I really don't know.
But there is one user at the hardwareluxx forum who was able to run it at least @2400MHz on this board.
Also take a look at this. There is one guy running it @2928MHz with 16-17-17-35 timings.
Unfortunately I don't know about the voltage of the DIMMs or the CPU SoC voltage.

But of course you can try tweaking on your own.


----------



## Raephen

Br0da, what's your view on the AB350M Pro4 vrm spec-wise?

I looked at the table on hardwaeluxx.de and tried to do some research myself on the individual components, but couldn't really find any useful info.

I'm thinking of getting one and pairing it with a 1600x when they release.


----------



## br0da

I don't like those cheap ASRock B350 boards.
If you've got space for an ATX board I'd recommend you to choose the ASUS B350-Plus.

Elsewise if you need a µATX board I'd prefer one of the 4+2 MSI B350M boards instead of the ones from ASRock.

First of all the MSI design has got four instead of three real phases which effects in better transient response performance, also the controller itself might be able to handle such voltage drops better and is more precise since it is a digital one. Also LLC of the controller from MSI is awesome.
In addition the FETs in the design on the MSI boards are most likely more efficient than what ASRock built.
I calculated the switching- and on-state-losses of both designs (just for the FETs!) a while ago and even when putting in a most likely better FET for the highside one of the ASRock board (because I haven't got a datasheet from the real one unfortunately) the losses on the ASRock board where ~22W while the MSI board just lost about 17W @1,41V @~106A @800kHz @50°C.

Last but not least there are only three interleaved phases on the ASRock boards against four interleaved MSI phases and the secondary capacity of the ASRock boards isn't that huge so the ripple suppression on the ASRock board might also be inferior. Even the maximum lowside-current @100°C from ASRock ins't as good the MSIs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Some of you guy's might find better cpu thermal performance with no paste at all... I mean if the cooler is flat and the cpu is flat... as ryzen is... performance will be as good as it can be for what you have.
> 
> here's my opteron 1389 load testing with no paste... with paste is higher just an fyi and less stable. Plus paste bends the shiz-niz out of the pins with removal of the cooler which i dislike very much... no paste is so nice and easy and performs great.


Stop spreading this BS.


----------



## Raephen

Thank you for your insights, Master Br0da.

I'll be looking for a Mortar Arctic sometime soon, I guess. I wonder, how much of an impact wll the lack of a heatsink on the top vrm's have? I really don't need more than a matx board, though my case can house bigger.

May the Amps be with you ;-)


----------



## br0da

You're welcome! But what I'm doing is just spotting indicators, the real overclocking performance still can be different since things I can't really rate are important influences on OC performance too aside of the used hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> I wonder, how much of an impact wll the lack of a heatsink on the top vrm's have?


These are just the two phases for the SoC voltage, there'll not be many amps pulled through them.


----------



## chris89

Isn't it hilarious. If you say hey I'm running no paste. Just cranked down the Absolutely Flat Cooler on the Absolutely Flat AMD CPU. They are like wh-wh-what in the fizzsickles its gonna burn out!?!









Well one would only know, if they actually tried something different for once. HAHA


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Isn't it hilarious. If you say hey I'm running no paste. Just cranked down the Absolutely Flat Cooler on the Absolutely Flat AMD CPU. They are like wh-wh-what in the fizzsickles its gonna burn out!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well one would only know, if they actually tried something different for once. HAHA


Even if you have a perfectly flat cooler and a perfectly flat CPU heat spreader there are still microscopic gaps that the thermal paste fills in, and your CPU won't come out of its socket if you know to slide or twist the heatsink after removing the mounting hardware, instead of just pulling straight up without breaking the grip of the thermal paste. I admit I made that mistake once and pulled a 1090T out of its socket and broke a couple pins, replaced it with an 1100t and never made that mistake again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Isn't it hilarious. If you say hey I'm running no paste. Just cranked down the Absolutely Flat Cooler on the Absolutely Flat AMD CPU. They are like wh-wh-what in the fizzsickles its gonna burn out!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well one would only know, if they actually tried something different for once. HAHA


You will certainly understand it when you try to put a good paste on to that Opteron or you simply don't know how to correctly apply pastes.


----------



## chris89

haha yeah I hear ya man. It's just a pain, you know? The removal of amd heatsink with thermal paste. The cpu is so flat that it actually does the same or better with no paste. I have been testing this without paste for some time now. Its completely stable and as cool as can be. With paste I have the potenital of core temperature deviation and un-even performance from each core. I find with no paste or using a super ultra thin graphite sheet. Stability is perfect as well as all core's synced up and totally stable.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> haha yeah I hear ya man. It's just a pain, you know? The removal of amd heatsink with thermal paste. The cpu is so flat that it actually does the same or better with no paste. I have been testing this without paste for some time now. Its completely stable and as cool as can be. With paste I have the potenital of core temperature deviation and un-even performance from each core. I find with no paste or using a super ultra thin graphite sheet. Stability is perfect as well as all core's synced up and totally stable.


----------



## microchidism

I gotta admit these recent ram prices are pretty depressing, to make things worse newegg is the only one to carry them so I get hit with a 9%+ sales tax.

Are the g.skill 3200, CL14s still considered the most likely to work?


----------



## chris89

I don't often make videos with commentary but I suppose I wouldn't mind. HAHA Would be helpful I'm sure. Since you can only get so much across by text.

I made a short video showing it as it is, not under load. It's simply a CPU Opteron in the socket with a Heatsink clamped down with no paste. On this CPU in particular being AMD CPU's this works no different than with paste which is simply great. No mess! HAHA

What kind of Proof would you prefer? Would pictures be sufficient? HAHA


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I don't often make videos with commentary but I suppose I wouldn't mind. HAHA Would be helpful I'm sure. Since you can only get so much across by text.
> 
> I made a short video showing it as it is, not under load. It's simply a CPU Opteron in the socket with a Heatsink clamped down with no paste. On this CPU in particular being AMD CPU's this works no different than with paste which is simply great. No mess! HAHA
> 
> What kind of Proof would you prefer? Would pictures be sufficient? HAHA


I'd be willing to try this out with my chip too.
I have ran my i7 6700k without paste before accidentally , it isn't chip instadeath on that chip it just slowly crept to 70 degrees idle.

I will try with Opteron and see








He is right, if it is flush enough, it will be fine, the paste is just there for conductivity of the heat anyways.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Even if you have a perfectly flat cooler and a perfectly flat CPU heat spreader there are still microscopic gaps that the thermal paste fills in, and your CPU won't come out of its socket if you know to slide or twist the heatsink after removing the mounting hardware, instead of just pulling straight up without breaking the grip of the thermal paste. I admit I made that mistake once and pulled a 1090T out of its socket and broke a couple pins, replaced it with an 1100t and never made that mistake again.


Absolutely correct and air (the thing between the cooler and cpu ihs) is the worst thermal conductor imaginable, hence why we use paste/liquid metal. I think if anything worked as good as pastes we would be using it already.


----------



## chris89

*AMD_OPTERON_NO_THERMAL_PASTE.mp4*

Yeah cool thing about AMD is as long as your heatsink is tight and flush it will work. Always important to how high the heatsink contact is, being about 1mm too low to increase compression.

This video is ultra lame and may not be sufficient but should be clear what I'm talking about. I'm literally seeing 43C across all core's at full load.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> I gotta admit these recent ram prices are pretty depressing, to make things worse newegg is the only one to carry them so I get hit with a 9%+ sales tax.
> 
> Are the g.skill 3200, CL14s still considered the most likely to work?


Or the 3600C16. Got mine running at 3200 14-14-14-14-34-1T at 1.35v on my C6H board.


----------



## chris89

By the way using a cooler with 4 screws. Especially with no paste, don't rush the installation. The care and delicate installation is key to success.

If you have 4 screws, begin each one to start with a 1/4 turn. Then start on any screw do 1 full turn and in a clockwise or counterclockwise fashion, turn each screw 1 full turn at a time slowly and precisely. This way you absolutely guarantee the exact same amount of pressure and contact in all 4 directions of contact and pressure.

Even one screw being too tight too early could offset the compression symmetry. This applies to these super hot super high end Ryzen CPU's.


----------



## mus1mus

Stop this BS. There's a reason why even Intel opted to put a paste between the die and IHS for crying out loud. In case that is not obvious enough.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Stop this BS. There's a reason why even Intel opted to put a paste between the die and IHS for crying out loud. In case that is not obvious enough.


Yea I dont plan on trying this out on ryzen, its already soldered. If anything i may use CLU between the ihs and waterblock but not sure.


----------



## AlphaC

MSI is killing it on the GSkill FlareX 3200MHz QVL right now

*ASRock*
X370 Taichi
*ASUS*
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
*GIGABYTE*
GA-AB350-GAMING 3
GA-AX370-GAMING 5
GA-AX370-Gaming K7
*MSI*
B350 PC MATE
B350 TOMAHAWK
B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC
B350M BAZOOKA
B350M GAMING PRO
B350M MORTAR
B350M MORTAR ARCTIC
X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
X370 KRAIT GAMING
X370 SLI PLUS
X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/F4-3200C14D-16GFX

I also noticed the Crosshair VI Hero support for 32GB including
G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GFX 32GB(8GB*4) SS 16-16-16-36 1.35V , with 4 DIMMs
and F4-3200C16Q-32GFXR 32GB(8GB*4) SS 16-16-16-36 1.35V
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_DRAM_QVLforAMDRyzenProcessors_0316.pdf


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea I dont plan on trying this out on ryzen, its already soldered. If anything i may use CLU between the ihs and waterblock but not sure.


We'll leave it here. For those trying to neglect common knowledge.


----------



## chris89

I'll stop, sure. If anyone had a wraith or some such and was willing to give it a shot. It may show something unexpected or expected. Nothing to lose. If expected results (too hot) means too little compression/ unflat cpu and heatsink. Which isn't the case, as the cpu and wraith are perfectly flat edge-to-edge. Not to mention a thermal reaction occurs between both surfaces when heated... ie Both Expand... What's that mean? They become tighter, an ever closer bond as the metal surfaces forge temporarily under heat expansion.

As for Intel, well Intel CPU's are not flat. This is well known. Use a razor blade on an Intel chip and see for yourself. AMD however is near perfectly flat out of the box.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'll stop, sure. If anyone had a wraith or some such and was willing to give it a shot. It may show something unexpected or expected. Nothing to lose. If expected results (too hot) means too little compression/ unflat cpu and heatsink. Which isn't the case, as the cpu and wrait are perfectly flat edge-to-edge. Not to mention a thermal reaction occurs between both surfaces when heated... ie Both Expand... What's that mean? They become tighter, an ever closer bond as the metal surfaces forge temporarily under heat expansion.
> 
> As for Intel, well Intel CPU's are not flat. This is well known. Use a razor blade on an Intel chip and see for yourself. AMD however is near perfectly flat out of the box.


Oh my , that is a whopper right there.


----------



## chris89

Maybe they are as hilly as the rocky mountains in reality? I don't know... haha *AMD Ryzen 7 1700 CPU Unboxing - CPU and Wraith Cooler Flatness*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Maybe they are as hilly as the rocky mountains in reality? I don't know... haha *AMD Ryzen 7 1700 CPU Unboxing - CPU and Wraith Cooler Flatness*


Holy sweet Jesus, he used one of the most untrue methods of measuring flatness to measure flatness? Say it aint so.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'll stop, sure. If anyone had a wraith or some such and was willing to give it a shot. It may show something unexpected or expected. Nothing to lose. If expected results (too hot) means too little compression/ unflat cpu and heatsink. Which isn't the case, as the cpu and wraith are perfectly flat edge-to-edge. Not to mention a thermal reaction occurs between both surfaces when heated... ie Both Expand... What's that mean? They become tighter, an ever closer bond as the metal surfaces forge temporarily under heat expansion.
> 
> As for Intel, well Intel CPU's are not flat. This is well known. Use a razor blade on an Intel chip and see for yourself. AMD however is near perfectly flat out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my , that is a whopper right there.
Click to expand...

I am not even tempted to pull out my IHS flatness check.. lol


----------



## chris89

Your right. Best way to check flatness is with a slightly larger square or circular piece of glass pane. Add water or some viscous substance and press against. Ever tried it? I did on my i7. Had to lap the cooler and cpu to total flatness. Now it's cooled passively without a cpu fan, around 45C load.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'll stop, sure. If anyone had a wraith or some such and was willing to give it a shot. It may show something unexpected or expected. Nothing to lose. If expected results (too hot) means too little compression/ unflat cpu and heatsink. Which isn't the case, as the cpu and wraith are perfectly flat edge-to-edge. Not to mention a thermal reaction occurs between both surfaces when heated... ie Both Expand... What's that mean? They become tighter, an ever closer bond as the metal surfaces forge temporarily under heat expansion.
> 
> As for Intel, well Intel CPU's are not flat. This is well known. Use a razor blade on an Intel chip and see for yourself. AMD however is near perfectly flat out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my , that is a whopper right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not even tempted to pull out my IHS flatness check.. lol
Click to expand...

My FX -9370 was so high in the center of the heatspreader that the razor blade was like a child's rocking horse on it.


----------



## chris89

@cssorkinman


----------



## mus1mus

POISED!


----------



## cutterjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> From what we've seen, lower temps on the VRM. That is the only advantage, tangible, visible, measurable.
> 
> All other considerations are up in the air (durability...).
> 
> Maybe one could argue more future proof? But let's be real, is AMD going to launch a AM4 CPU that would be such a powerplant that would cause issues on VRM's... capable of 300W on the socket??? NO. Never. Forget it.
> 
> Wont overclock any better too. The limitation is on the CPU side, for current CPU's anyway.
> 
> Just choose the one you like best, have better support, features you like etc.
> 
> The VRM's on both are more than adequate.....


FYI lower temperatures are ALWAYS BETTER for DURABILITY(THIS is a RULE OF THUMB crap production won't help IF efficiency drops like a rock at low-moderate temps). Beyond that YES MSI DID make a POOR choice in VRM components PERIOD. It's pretty damned well disgusting given their pricing + lack of 'features', worst 'high' end board available IMNHO.

I'm running 1800x/fatal1ty x370 pro/h110i/now 2x16GB G.skill F4-3200C16D-32GVK(HYNIX according to hwinfo 547b-1325) @ 2667 BUT I just swapped those in from 2x8GB G.Skill 3200s CL16s(SAMSUNG according to hwinfo 547b-1325 probably 2T so I'm doing good here 2667 1T on BOTH of these kits IMNHO) which ALSO I was ONLY able to get 2667 stable on BUT they match Taichi mobo reviews w/CPU @ 4GHz and mem @ 2993, so I'm happy, CPU is stock 3.6GHz as I'm gonna wait for stable BIOS to bother OCing that as OCing memory seems to provide FAR more perf than OCing the CPU...

[EDIT]
All of that said I am EXTRMELY disappointed with ALL of the mobo offerings for Ryzens. NOT a SINGLE TRUE HIGH END board in there, and going below x370 results in junk boards IMNHO.
[/EDIT]

My VRMs by the ASROCK sensor haven't gone above 36C yet or by the IR35204 not above 43C That said I'm not at ALL sure which is MORE ACCURATE, but whichever even 43C under load is a good number for VRMs.

[EDIT2]
IF you have a Frys OR ucenter near you try them for Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro/even crosshair. My 'local' ucenter seems to be getting c. 10 Taichi in a week and a couple Fatal1ty pro/c6h plus from what I've been reading there are more boards likely in stock on the shelf not listed online. I didn't check when I nabbed my Fatal1ty pro as I was POed at being burned by crapazon pre-order c6h, and it was a 100m round trip so I just picked up the pro(also had a taichi held but decided on the pro for the 5Gbps ether) got it and left for the hike home... I just wish that there was a second closer ucenter here, as I'd actually be likely to go browse/buy but NOT driving 50m to the other side of the city, screw that!
[/EDIT2]


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> POISED!


Would be very curious to see the gb/s on maxmemm with that config


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> POISED!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very curious to see the gb/s on maxmemm with that config
Click to expand...

Maxxmem download site seems down at the moment. If you have one, maybe I can DL it from here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> POISED!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very curious to see the gb/s on maxmemm with that config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maxxmem download site seems down at the moment. If you have one, maybe I can DL it from here.
Click to expand...

 MaxxMEM2_Preview.zip 1230k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> POISED!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very curious to see the gb/s on maxmemm with that config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maxxmem download site seems down at the moment. If you have one, maybe I can DL it from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxxMEM2_Preview.zip 1230k .zip file
Click to expand...

Not soo pretty.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> POISED!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very curious to see the gb/s on maxmemm with that config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maxxmem download site seems down at the moment. If you have one, maybe I can DL it from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaxxMEM2_Preview.zip 1230k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not soo pretty.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mus









Best I get with 2x8 is same latecy * misread pretty sure* and 28.32 gb/s + 1 rep


----------



## mus1mus

No doubt.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We'll leave it here. For those trying to neglect common knowledge.


Chocolate -- Its not just for breakfast anymore.

Well, this brings back memories. I just dug out five ancient tubes of thermal compound and found some to be too old for this list. Also interesting that my Arctic Silver 5 from the past appears to beat* the Noctua compound that was supplied with my NH-D15 I just bought. (*At these levels of small differences, excessive film thickness is going to dominate performance.)

The polishing comment earlier should have stated that the glass has to be an optical flat (maybe 1/8th wave would do), and the polishing would have to be done watching the interference fringes to make the other surfaces sufficiently flat. Even so, I don't think the mounting schemes and material stiffnesses involved will support a near zero air gap. Also, polishing the metals involved in this interface can leave more microscopic surface structure than polishing glass. More likely, the thinnest possible film of CVD diamond deposited on one now "perfectly flat" surface and compressed between the flattened surfaces at great pressure, would likely be better than residual air. In any case, I would guess that the weak link in the thermal path is the chip to lid thermal resistance.

So, was the chocolate Hershey's, Nestle's, Green and Black's 70%, ..., full disclosure please. Anyone have a link to a description of the test conditions?


----------



## chris89

@kaseki







choclate.. they probably didn't get scientific either just threw a mini hershey under the cpu and clamped it down.. *Smoosh* *Splat* haha

Yeah I hear ya on the silicon to "lid" is what we call it but isn't it a "spreader" basically?

Your right about the conductivity between silicon to the spreader but I think under all that paint is pure copper right?

I once lapped my i7 from like 250 to 2500 or 4500 .. took forever. Then I used ETI something or other xtreme haha.. it had to melt under the cpu at high temperature to spread. Temps went from 85C at 4ghz or more to mid 60C and allowed nearly 5Ghz on i7 930 insanity. Sadly once I found out about dual xeon i was like "What was I thinking?!?" haha when it came to encoding the xeon's were 10x faster and used less power. I guess the i7 had higher gaming fps but not by much and had you on the edge of your chair constantly at that clock .. haha kind of a rush i guess

I don't think its worth messing with on amd at least, they are pretty flat. On my i7 though the surfaces were so uneven temperatures would soar under load... no paste could ruin the cpu in seconds under load (no contact basically). At least AMD has some contact and can be usable without throttling with no paste i have found...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *AMD_OPTERON_NO_THERMAL_PASTE.mp4*
> 
> Yeah cool thing about AMD is as long as your heatsink is tight and flush it will work. Always important to how high the heatsink contact is, being about 1mm too low to increase compression.
> 
> This video is ultra lame and may not be sufficient but should be clear what I'm talking about. I'm literally seeing 43C across all core's at full load.


FYI, if your getting higher temps with paste then your using too much.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> FYI, if your getting higher temps with paste then your using too much.


Actually luke from linus found that too little was the only real method that produced measurable negative results:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2MEAnZ3swQ#t=5m17s

Off course too much is gross, but thermally it will technically be fine (as the excess will just spill onto the board once you tigheten stuff down).


----------



## chris89

Right, yeah as for this case it's about the same. For this particular Opteron 1352/1389 possibly a few celsius less than arctic silver ceramique 2. Only these have done well. My intel chips run way cooler with paste than without.


----------



## mus1mus

It could be due to the opteron's power saving scheme too.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Anyone have a link to a description of the test conditions?


The answer to this question is http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/thermal-compound-roundup-january-2012/ and http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/thermal-compound-roundup-december-2011/.

My impression from reading their application directions in earlier reports is that the applicator puts on too much paste, at least for decently flat surfaces. The more high thermal conductivity material in the mix relative to the grease component, the harder for the compound to squeeze out to a uniform and thin thickness, thereby thwarting the goal of using the paste as a means of correcting irregularities without adding too much thermal resistance.

My personal opinion, which I think was informed from some article somewhere, is that the paste should be smeared out thinly and scraped flat with a straight edge softer than the material being coated, such as the edge of a credit card, to yield a very thin, uniform coating. As always for conductive materials, care has to be taken that the paste not end up where it could short connections. Use of a Q-tip for application, as in http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/how-to-correctly-apply-thermal-paste/5/ Figure 15 is not wise in my view, as leaving behind fine threads would cause more of a gap on compression than the irregularities in the surface flatness. This may not have mattered for the flatness quality of a decade ago, but I think it matters now.

From a total thermal performance point of view, it is only necessary that the thermal paste thermal resistance be significantly less than that of the combined much thicker sections of aluminum, copper, and solder materials being used between the chip and the fins. We could predict adequate thinness if we knew the thermal resistances of the pastes to compare with those materials.


----------



## chris89

I'm not one to lie about something like this haha like who would want to think they are cool to lie about something so lame?

I wouldn't even bother if I knew this didn't work, until I up and just tried it. It's like "I have nothing to lose, but only to gain the experience".

Would give me a chance to tell someone, don't ever run your cpu without thermal paste or northbridge. It will overheat is what I would say if I had not tried no thermal paste on clearly flat CPU's & Heatsinks. If someone asked me about LGA 771 up to LGA 2011, then I'd say "Absolutely use thermal paste, and never ever forget it". They will overheat in seconds, temps will rise sky high. However with another little side project I tested this once again.

If this offends anyone, I dearly apologize. I have no intention to spread lies, that's not what I'm all about. Total waste of time otherwise. Nothing to gain, but only to lose. What you would lose is a bit of ego, and a whole bunch of logic.

Here, Take a Gander.









*Ancient-Old-School-Rig-Tech-Club*


----------



## mus1mus

I don't think the logic applies especially when you said AMD chips have very flat IHS.


----------



## chris89

haha Well I'm not gonna say it's working perfectly on the dual xeon's. Fans are ramping up far more than usual and temps are pretty darn high.

I'm going to compare with paste on that thread.


----------



## mus1mus

Fact remains.

The gaps are microscopic. Those gaps need fillers. TIM.



And no, that CPU is not burnt. It's called lapped. If that is unknown. lol


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fact remains.
> 
> The gaps are microscopic. Those gaps need fillers. TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, that CPU is not burnt. It's called lapped. If that is unknown. lol


I don't know why people keep this idiocy going lol. No IHS and no cooler/waterblock/heatsink is perfectly flat from the factory. They are designed to work where the cores are and thats dead center. The edges of the IHS don't mean a damn thing for cooling. Even a microscopic gap of .00000000000001mm is still a gap, any air between the IHS and cooler is bad, very bad.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fact remains.
> 
> The gaps are microscopic. Those gaps need fillers. TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, that CPU is not burnt. It's called lapped. If that is unknown. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why people keep this idiocy going lol. No IHS and no cooler/waterblock/heatsink is perfectly flat from the factory. They are designed to work where the cores are and thats dead center. *The edges of the IHS don't mean a damn thing for cooling*. Even a microscopic gap of .00000000000001mm is still a gap, any air between the IHS and cooler is bad, very bad.
Click to expand...

They do. Check out my CPU up there ^ raised edges. That is after a bunch of laps in a 100 Grit Paper.









I know what you mean. J/K.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They do. Check out my CPU up there ^ raised edges. That is after a bunch of laps in a 100 Grit Paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. J/K.


Well yea if they are unbelievably off they will raise your heatsink but most are convex in the middle to begin with so doesnt really matter.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Well yea if they are unbelievably off they will raise your heatsink but most are convex in the middle to begin with so doesnt really matter.


That's a misconception. They vary from Heatsink to Heatsink. Block to Block.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's a misconception. They vary from Heatsink to Heatsink. Block to Block.


Agreed but if were going with majority here, most of the ones ive measured and tested (anything from stock coolers to ekwb anniversary edition) probably 95% of em are convex.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Agreed but if were going with majority here, most of the ones ive measured and tested (anything from stock coolers to ekwb anniversary edition) probably 95% of em are convex.


The heavy ones are (can afford some bow). The lighter (thinner based) ones can't IMO. Alphacools, XSPCs, Corsairs, you know where this is going.


----------



## druni

Does anyone have a list of AM4 motherboards that support pstate overclocking?

Thanks


----------



## chris89

Here, Take another Gander.









I wanted to have no bias between no paste and paste. I even gave more effort towards the pasting, and gave it more of a chance.

The results are very interesting.

*Ancient-Old-School-Rig-Tech-Club*


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> You're welcome! But what I'm doing is just spotting indicators, the real overclocking performance still can be different since things I can't really rate are important influences on OC performance too aside of the used hardware.
> These are just the two phases for the SoC voltage, there'll not be many amps pulled through them.


The base of a stable system is the quality of it's components ;-p

And seeing RyZen doesn't really overclock that far, I'd rather have stable and clean voltage through my chip than "exceptional" overclocks.

And I think the Arctic would go well in my case: a black NZXT Phantom 630 with a modded window and lots of white leds.

That, or maybe a Prime X370- Pro, but I've seen a lot of talk about the quality of the board that concerns me.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> POISED!


Very nice. Can you pass on very high? Perhaps I'm being too ambitious. I had mine at 3900 yesterday and i fail on the 8-9th pass or something like that. Its not ideal but I would like mine to pass all stress tests.
I think I'm going to roll mine back down to stock and wait until I can run my RAM at 3000. XMP puts me in a restart loop and manually setting my timings doesn't appear to be too effective since I can't adjust my voltage correctly. I'm just happy its working at this point so I'll play the waiting game and see how long it takes Biostar to update the BIOS again. Hopefully my RAM will be included in the next update.


----------



## zeroibis

Tested: CPU works better with no thermal paste.

Evidence:


Yea it just worked better without the TIM....


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Tested: CPU works better with no thermal paste.
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> 
> Yea it just worked better without the TIM....


I cringed, cried, and threw up a little at that pictures


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Very nice. Can you pass on very high? Perhaps I'm being too ambitious. I had mine at 3900 yesterday and i fail on the 8-9th pass or something like that. Its not ideal but I would like mine to pass all stress tests.
> I think I'm going to roll mine back down to stock and wait until I can run my RAM at 3000. XMP puts me in a restart loop and manually setting my timings doesn't appear to be too effective since I can't adjust my voltage correctly. I'm just happy its working at this point so I'll play the waiting game and see how long it takes Biostar to update the BIOS again. Hopefully my RAM will be included in the next update.


That's what I am doing atm. But the system is more sensitive with all DIMM slots occupied.


----------



## Obvcop

Has anybody put the VRM's under water yet?
EK are releasing Monoblocks for 3 of the motherboards, the Gigabyte K7, Asus Ch6 and the Msi Tatanium.
Since the UK has stock problems and I still need to start on my TJ07 mods I have plenty of time to wait, but would does anybody know which would be the best of these three boards to get? All the features seem basically the same, so none of them really jump out but as I will be putting it under water can anybody tell me the best board to get for overclocking/VRM design. I really can't seem to pick a winner out of the three, the gigabytes 6 true phases vs the Ch6's doubled 4 doesn't seem to have a clear winner.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obvcop*
> 
> Has anybody put the VRM's under water yet?
> EK are releasing Monoblocks for 3 of the motherboards, the Gigabyte K7, Asus Ch6 and the Msi Tatanium.
> Since the UK has stock problems and I still need to start on my TJ07 mods I have plenty of time to wait, but would does anybody know which would be the best of these three boards to get? All the features seem basically the same, so none of them really jump out but as I will be putting it under water can anybody tell me the best board to get for overclocking/VRM design. I really can't seem to pick a winner out of the three, the gigabytes 6 true phases vs the Ch6's doubled 4 doesn't seem to have a clear winner.


Simply put, CH6 has more overclocking-oriented tweaks you will love if you are a bencher. Otherwise, any of the 3 boards will function the same in normal usage. With -- the Gigabyte and MSI edging the Asus in ease of attaining max 3200 RAM OC without spending time on BCLK Tuning.

In terms of watercooling the VRMs, not saying they don't need such, but on stock, they don't seem to be that alarming.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obvcop*
> 
> Has anybody put the VRM's under water yet?
> EK are releasing Monoblocks for 3 of the motherboards, the Gigabyte K7, Asus Ch6 and the Msi Tatanium.
> Since the UK has stock problems and I still need to start on my TJ07 mods I have plenty of time to wait, but would does anybody know which would be the best of these three boards to get? All the features seem basically the same, so none of them really jump out but as I will be putting it under water can anybody tell me the best board to get for overclocking/VRM design. I really can't seem to pick a winner out of the three, the gigabytes 6 true phases vs the Ch6's doubled 4 doesn't seem to have a clear winner.


Read up on all of them. To be honest, its kind of a shame that EK is making blocks for the MSI when it clearly isn't worth it's price tag. In fact, it doesn't deserve that price tag by a long shot. MSI price gouging this go around may have turned me away from them permanently.
I get it. Business is business but did they think nobody would notice?
As far as I'm concerned, my GT7 is better than the MSI Titanium.


----------



## mus1mus

But looks better? No way.


----------



## Obvcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Read up on all of them. To be honest, its kind of a shame that EK is making blocks for the MSI when it clearly isn't worth it's price tag. In fact, it doesn't deserve that price tag by a long shot. MSI price gouging this go around may have turned me away from them permanently.
> I get it. Business is business but did they think nobody would notice?
> As far as I'm concerned, my GT7 is better than the MSI Titanium.


Yeah, I had originally wanted the taichi because of that monster 12 phase config, but after EK announced this I had already had my heart set on a monoblock for this build. I'm edging towards the CH6 but from what I've read the K7 might just be as good. I just don't know enough about power delivery systems to know which VRM config is better, the gigabytes 6 phase or the CH6's 2x4


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simply put, CH6 has more overclocking-oriented tweaks you will love if you are a bencher. Otherwise, any of the 3 boards will function the same in normal usage. With -- the Gigabyte and MSI edging the Asus in ease of attaining max 3200 RAM OC without spending time on BCLK Tuning.
> 
> In terms of watercooling the VRMs, not saying they don't need such, but on stock, they don't seem to be that alarming.


Ive yet to even see 50°C on my VRMs on my ch6 lol, provided its reading accurately they seem to run much cooler then the other boards. They do have a heatpipe running between both VRM heatsinks as well seems to be working. And this is at around 1.2-1.25v on my slight OC.


----------



## mus1mus

Again, not as good in benching. People with Asus will leave these Gigas in limbo even with a +100MHz on Core and Memory in Cinebench. Otherwise, they're pretty much around the same in daily usage.

And ohh, just sharing.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Again, not as good in benching. People with Asus will leave these Gigas in limbo even with a +100MHz on Core and Memory in Cinebench. Otherwise, they're pretty much around the same in daily usage.
> 
> And ohh, just sharing.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908


How are you liking your K7? What are the cons so far?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive yet to even see 50°C on my VRMs on my ch6 lol, provided its reading accurately they seem to run much cooler then the other boards. They do have a heatpipe running between both VRM heatsinks as well seems to be working. And this is at around 1.2-1.25v on my slight OC.


60C on mine with decent airflow stress testing. Daily, not reaching 40C. The heatsink really are thin though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How are you liking your K7? What are the cons so far?


Cons, low BCLK range compared to Asus. Double posting on due to memory training.

Pros, easy 3200MHz even with 4 sticks.

Simpler UEFI is not an issue for me nor the lack of P-State control. A little bit more BCLK range will seal the deal for me.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obvcop*
> 
> Yeah, I had originally wanted the taichi because of that monster 12 phase config, but after EK announced this I had already had my heart set on a monoblock for this build. I'm edging towards the CH6 but from what I've read the K7 might just be as good. I just don't know enough about power delivery systems to know which VRM config is better, the gigabytes 6 phase or the CH6's 2x4


If you combine quality, reviews, power delivery, BIOS, etc. I have to give this first round of MBs to asrock with gigabyte coming in second. If you have choice, pick one of these.
The amount of Asus boards that were bricked at the beginning is poor business. Now I don't know all of the ins-and-outs of that, it still speaks volumes. I would recommend the GT7 but the BIOS feels translated and a little weird. Not for the beginner.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> If you combine quality, reviews, power delivery, BIOS, etc. I have to give this first round of MBs to asrock with gigabyte coming in second. If you have choice, pick one of these.
> The amount of Asus boards that were bricked at the beginning is poor business. Now I don't know all of the ins-and-outs of that, it still speaks volumes. I would recommend the GT7 but the BIOS feels translated and a little weird. Not for the beginner.


Actually ud be surprised that the number was quite low, my gigabyte died within 4 days, my Asus has been going on a week no bricking issues. A lot of people had it brick because they were using very high SOC voltages while on a beta bios.

A lot of people on that BIOS didn't even brick their boards was just a handful of people on this board pushing things where they shouldnt. As far as BIOS options go, the Asus is hands down the best. Theres more options then people know what to do with em lol.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually ud be surprised that the number was quite low, my gigabyte died within 4 days, my Asus has been going on a week no bricking issues. A lot of people had it brick because they were using very high SOC voltages while on a beta bios.
> 
> A lot of people on that BIOS didn't even brick their boards was just a handful of people on this board pushing things where they shouldnt. As far as BIOS options go, the Asus is hands down the best. Theres more options then people know what to do with em lol.


This is true Asus does indeed have very user friendly BIOS.
But....value. The CH6 is very nice and I would take it if it were offered but man....the Taichi is IMHO is where the sweet spot is on value.


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> The 2400 isn't on the QVL which is the answer you will get from most people. Its the RAM i had until 1 stick failed. i went ahead and returned it for some faster RAM that is on one of the QVLs but not all. With the 2400, its really hard to say for me. I couldn't change the timings at all but I believe it was probably a combination of the board and RAM. Its a brand new architecture so you have to be comfortable, at least to some extent, with things being a tad wonky until everything is updated. Expect at least 3 months before the rest of the market catches up. Personally, if I were you, I'd settle for the 2663 if everything is running well until then.
> Personally, I don't mind running at stock for a little while. I don't really do anything incredibly demanding so for me, its ok. I really want my 1700 to run a safe 3.8 but i'm in no hurry. Once my new RAM comes in, i'll be happy as hell if it all works and I can push it later.
> 
> This is the longest I've gone in at least 10 years without my rig running and at this point, I could push a nun down a flight of stairs or kick a kitten.


update on this from a few days ago, updated to beta bios 1.93D on my asrock pro gaming and immediately was able to hit 3200 in XMP profile


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Actually ud be surprised that the number was quite low, my gigabyte died within 4 days, my Asus has been going on a week no bricking issues. A lot of people had it brick because they were using very high SOC voltages while on a beta bios.
> 
> A lot of people on that BIOS didn't even brick their boards was just a handful of people on this board pushing things where they shouldnt. As far as BIOS options go, the Asus is hands down the best. Theres more options then people know what to do with em lol.


Having kept up with the C6H overclocking thread, the cause of bricking was that the initial BIOS could easily overvoltage the EC (electronic controller, I think) microchip on the board. This is why Asus whipped out a safer replacement BIOS as soon as they discovered what the bricking cause was. As far as I can tell from the traffic on the overclocking thread (now past 6500 posts), there have been no new bricks using the newer BIOSes.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone have a link to info on the EK monoblock for the CH6 please? I searched but not finding anything, even at EK. Is Asus planning on selling one with the same overall aesthetic as the CH6 perhaps?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Well my "super-stock" machine is done. Now I just wait for an updated BIOS.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Well my "super-stock" machine is done. Now I just wait for an updated BIOS.


Wow how tall is that res?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow how tall is that res?


It's the Bitspower 400z. Not sure exactly how tall it is. I kind of gimped myself by getting it. So mow if I want a new case, chances are I have to get a new res.


----------



## MNMadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Well my "super-stock" machine is done. Now I just wait for an updated BIOS.


Very nice! I have the same case, but in neon green. Loving it so far and definitely would use again ... the black version next time though.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone have a link to info on the EK monoblock for the CH6 please? I searched but not finding anything, even at EK. Is Asus planning on selling one with the same overall aesthetic as the CH6 perhaps?


Posted by akira749.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Actually luke from linus found that too little was the only real method that produced measurable negative results:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2MEAnZ3swQ#t=5m17s
> 
> Off course too much is gross, but thermally it will technically be fine (as the excess will just spill onto the board once you tigheten stuff down).






Where is none on that list? It's a science thing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Tested: CPU works better with no thermal paste.
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> 
> Yea it just worked better without the TIM....


That is killa!


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is none on that list? It's a science thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is killa!


Since this topic is resurrected, I guess I should add another realization with respect to the Hardware Secrets chart. I looked into the two Dow Corning types shown in the graph, expecting them to be documented. Indeed, they were, and the parameters were not consistent with the graph results. The chart's winner, DOW TC-5121, has a thermal conductivity of 2.5 watts per meter-kelvin. (C.f. copper at 401, aluminum at 205, and diamond at 1000.) With the paste laid down and processed according to their directions (I won't describe but can be found on-line), the thermal resistance becomes 0.1 degC-sq. cm per watt at 40 PSI clamping pressure.

On the other hand, the DOW TC-1996 has a thermal conductivity of 4 W/m-K, and a correspondingly lower thermal resistance of 0.06 degC-cm^2/W at the same pressure. With proper application, the TC-1996 should have resulted in a lower temperature gain than the TC-5121 thus putting it higher on the graph. Hence, I suspect the Hardware Secrets tester just smeared each of them on and tested, without screening them on and without letting their solvents evaporate as required.

For the TC-5121 to achieve 0.1 degC/W/cm^2 from 2.5 W/m-K, it has to be applied very thin. 1 mm would yield 4 C/W/cm^2, 0.1 mm would yield 0.4 C/W/cm^2, so to achieve 0.1, the thickness would have to be a 40th of a millimeter, or one thousandth of an inch. This is not likely to achieved by hand. (Also, measurements of this sort are likely performed with lapped surfaces having an irregularity well under the paste material thickness to be used.

As a result, my hope was demolished that the quantified Dow Corning pastes would allow me to estimate the thermal resistances of the other materials on the graph.

Also, a significant fraction of the 30 plus degrees temperature gain of the graphed candidates results should be due to the cooler to air thermal resistance; if this had been removed the thermal performances of the different pastes would have been easier to see, if not materially more important.

It may be instructive to see what happens if the TC-5121 is applied at a 0.1-mm thickness by hand and this value remains after cooler clamping pressure is applied (whatever it is). With 0.4 degC/W/cm^2, and a power flow of, say, 40 W/cm^2, the temperature delta across the paste would be 16 deg Celsius. This is pretty high, supporting the goal of thinness. I believe that the results of the video above would have confirmed this if the actual thickness could have been measured with the cooler (water block) in place. We also have to consider that the silver based pastes more widely used with hand application may have an intrinsic thermal conductivity that is higher than the oxide based DOW pastes, and may tolerate greater thickness as a result.

Last, I think the video shows that given a paste with sufficiently low viscosity, the clamping will achieve a thin thermal paste film in spite of the shape of the initial application, thereby countering my argument for squeegee like application.


----------



## zeroibis

^ There is a problem that your assuming the thermal conductivity they give you is accurate but unfortunately the number is just an indication of performance and can only be directly compared to the value for another product from the same manufacture as from what I have seen over the years they all appear to somehow calculate it differently.

Also many different TIMs have a cure time before they reach optimal efficiency which will mess with results in tests that did not allow time for this.

The issue you get when too much paste is often the chance for a bubble. (we are talking about crazy small). The reason why the spread method has faded over time relative to the line and dot method is meant to reduce the odds of air working its way into the paste. You do not want to treat your TIM like pizza dough.


----------



## ITAngel

Which of these two motherboard is better the ASRock X370 Taichi AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard or the MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard? I want a white motherboard with black or silver for my setup so is why I am looking at these two motherboards. Thanks!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Which of these two motherboard is better the ASRock X370 Taichi AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard or the MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard? I want a white motherboard with black or silver for my setup so is why I am looking at these two motherboards. Thanks!


Taichi hands down.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Which of these two motherboard is better the ASRock X370 Taichi AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard or the MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard? I want a white motherboard with black or silver for my setup so is why I am looking at these two motherboards. Thanks!


Sometimes when you have a layout or color scheme in your head, it can be hard to put equipment first. Always try and make your design and color schemes around your equipment rather than forcing equipment around what you already have in your mind. In this case, the Taichi is a fantastic board. Considerably better than the MSI IMO.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Sometimes when you have a layout or color scheme in your head, it can be hard to put equipment first. Always try and make your design and color schemes around your equipment rather than forcing equipment around what you already have in your mind. In this case, the Taichi is a fantastic board. Considerably better than the MSI IMO.


I see, I have a theme in mind and it only can work between those two boards at the moment. I have a GALAX GTX 1070 HOF so is white and black so will work pretty well with it. Also what makes the Taichi board better?

I have current the EVGA Z270 Classified K and i7-6700k CPU and even though is not a bad setup my buddy thinks I should go with the Ryzen instead for the long hall.

My purpose for the setup is for Audio Recording, Video Editing and Recording games while gaming.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh no, for a GPU as clean as the Galax, I'll pick MSI for sure.

They are saying TAICHI is *Better* -- in one area (overclocking past average clocks). But they don't consider chip quality to the mix.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh no, for a GPU as clean as the Galax, I'll pick MSI for sure.
> 
> They are saying TAICHI is *Better* -- in one area (overclocking past average clocks). But they don't consider chip quality to the mix.


Thank you for your input, I was thinking the same. XD Plus I have Dominator Rams that will look better with the MSI.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Thank you for your input, I was thinking the same. XD Plus I have Dominator Rams that will look better with the MSI.


Don't listen to them Asrock fans.









You will only need the *BETTER* board when you are shooting for Benchmark scores. Otherwise, most boards are doing just fine. Besides, they (TAICHI) are still inferior to Asus anyways.


----------



## LazarusIV

Cross-post from Ryzen owner's thread, update on Ryzen metrics. Please remember: Update your Ryzen info with @gupsterg or if you haven't reported your Ryzen Shenanigans, *please do so!!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So here's the latest! I've included the old information too so we can compare info from 14MARCH, 22MARCH, and 3APRIL.
> 
> *Note:* Please don't forget to go in and update / change / edit your information if you refine your OC or get different coolers. If you haven't added your Ryzen info, GET TO IT!!!
> 
> Frequency of Ryzen Models
> 
> 
> 
> So we can see here that over time, the Ryzen models have started to even out in distribution with the Ryzen 7 1700 having the biggest gain. I'm curious to see if the Ryzen 1700 continues to increase in "market share" given it's phenomenal value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see here the OC numbers starting to normalize: The 1700 is averaging around 3.922GHz, the 1700X is averaging around 3.911GHz, and the 1800X is averaging around 4.005GHz. Interesting note, the 1800X does not have a very large sample size. Also interesting is despite the large number of 1700s, the report rate for the 1700X is much higher comparatively. Seems like people who purchase the 1700X seem to be more likely to overclock and report it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like as time goes on we get more reported information, which is to be expected. Overclocks for Ryzen in general are normalizing around 3.933. Not too bad for 8 cores and 16 threads on a brand-new architecture! As soon as I get the bracket for my Le Grand Macho I'll see what OC I can get for mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are testing for a significant difference between average overclock by model (first test) and average RAM speed by model (second test). It looks like there is no significant difference between models in regards to average OC or RAM Speed. Not only do they not have a significant F-score, but the R² for each is low. I would assume even if they become significant the R² would remain low-ish. Quick lesson: the R² value denotes the proportion of the variability in the dependent variable that is explained by the independent variable. I.E. 14.8% of the variance in the average overclock is explained by the model of CPU. My supposition is that even if the test came back significant (which it's not terribly far off from) the explainable variance would still be fairly low.
> 
> Again: Don't forget to update your Ryzen info or, if you haven't submitted the info, *DO EEEEEET!*


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I see, I have a theme in mind and it only can work between those two boards at the moment. I have a GALAX GTX 1070 HOF so is white and black so will work pretty well with it. Also what makes the Taichi board better?
> 
> I have current the EVGA Z270 Classified K and i7-6700k CPU and even though is not a bad setup my buddy thinks I should go with the Ryzen instead for the long hall.


Taichi's vrm components are more expensive than the titaniums. More efficient and thus less waste heat but the titanium cools it's vrms well enough to negate that one difference.

When we bash titanium's here it's mostly for the feature set and price point. If you're thinking all white though why not the HoF ram? It and the HoF gpu definitely would look better with the Titanium.

I heard the rgb software for msi just improved


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Taichi's vrm components are more expensive than the titaniums. More efficient and thus less waste heat but the titanium cools it's vrms well enough to negate that one difference.
> 
> When we bash titanium's here it's mostly for the feature set and price point. If you're thinking all white though why not the HoF ram? It and the HoF gpu definitely would look better with the Titanium.
> 
> I heard the rgb software for msi just improved


Oh i didn't know that there was HOF rams. lol nice, that is cool on the update of the MSI RGB. That is good to know about the VRMs between the two boards and why they are the way they are.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Taichi's vrm components are more expensive than the titaniums. More efficient and thus less waste heat but the titanium cools it's vrms well enough to negate that one difference.
> 
> When we bash titanium's here it's mostly for the feature set and price point. If you're thinking all white though why not the HoF ram? It and the HoF gpu definitely would look better with the Titanium.
> 
> I heard the rgb software for msi just improved


Titanium can't negate the difference in quality parts and one of the best VRM temps on a motherboard in regards to the Taichi. Don't think it matters too much with first gen Ryzen since the chips don't OC much but it might make a difference with Ryzen 2 or 3 and long term usage in general


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Titanium can't negate the difference in quality parts and one of the best VRM temps on a motherboard in regards to the Taichi. Don't think it matters too much with first gen Ryzen since the chips don't OC much but it might make a difference with Ryzen 2 or 3 and long term usage in general


Haven't seen enough Taichi temps, nor spec sheet data on rated hours @ temp for either set of components. Speculating about zen+ tends to make me regard all boards as replaceable. And eh, want 6 phase at a minimum, good bclk. More expensive vrm. Unicorn board at the moment


----------



## aklambda

Thinking of switching to a ryzen budget build once the R5 chips are coming out since my old i5-2500k won't do me much good anymore.

I am planing to get a R5 1600 which I want to OC either as far as I can with the stock cooler or maybe a cheap aftermarket cooler (something similar to a Hyper 212 Evo). What I am looking for now is a cheap AM4 motherboard that will fit my needs. It should allow me to OC my R5 1600 (~4GHz would be nice) as well as my RAM to 3200MHz+. The other thing I am looking for is good audio. Any recommendations? Or should I rather spend more for a good x370 board?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aklambda*
> 
> Thinking of switching to a ryzen budget build once the R5 chips are coming out since my old i5-2500k won't do me much good anymore.
> 
> I am planing to get a R5 1600 which I want to OC either as far as I can with the stock cooler or maybe a cheap aftermarket cooler (something similar to a Hyper 212 Evo). What I am looking for now is a cheap AM4 motherboard that will fit my needs. It should allow me to OC my R5 1600 (~4GHz would be nice) as well as my RAM to 3200MHz+. The other thing I am looking for is good audio. Any recommendations? Or should I rather spend more for a good x370 board?


Gigabyte and Asus seem to be the ones focusing more on audio lately, but to be quite honest if you want to get some good audio for a low-ish price, I'd check out either the Asus Xonar U5 or Xonar U7 depending on prices in your area. I got the U7 and really enjoy its audio quality and the ease-of-use of having all the controls right there next to me.

Also, something to consider would be a Schiit Fulla (they've got the old model for $59 on their website) or the updated Schiit Fulla 2 that is quite refined. I'm using the original Schiit Fulla at work and it has driven 2 different headphones and 2 different IEMs very very well.


----------



## ITAngel

Anyone know if these rams will work wth Ryzen motherboards and cpu?

Dominator® Platinum Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M2B3200C16)

I am looking at the MSI X370 Titanium Platinum and the AsRock X370 Taichi just in case anyone was wondering were these rams will be used.


----------



## mogdy

Hi

i have an crosshair, a 1800x and 2 fury x.
i have a issue with the pcie, it's stucked at pcie 1.1 (checked with gpu-z), i can't figure how to get pcie 3.
i tried bios 038 and 1002.
has anyone a solution ?

thanks


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K3-rev-10#kf

Another Gigabyte board with Turbo B- clock on 4 phase CPU VRM









Realtek ALC1220 codec
Killer E2500 LAN
2 x SATA Express connectors <--- very rarely used
CFX support, no SLI listed
 







2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A ports
6 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports (2 on back panel)
less RGB stuff compared to Gigabye B350 Gaming 3 , replaced with ambient LED bar thing at the ATX connector side

£150.49 on https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k3-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-satae-m2-(pcie-sata)-2-way-crossfire-killer-gbe-usb31-g
£150.49 (K5 has intel LAN , more RGB) https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-k5-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-satae-m2-2-way-sli-crossfire-intel-gbe-usb-31-gen

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-rev-10#kf
ALC 892...
Realtek LAN
CFX support, no SLI listed








2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A ports
4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports on the back

Another Gigabyte board with Turbo B- clock on 4 CPU phase VRM









...Gigabyte, why are you doing this? X370 is supposed to have SLI support.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aklambda*
> 
> Thinking of switching to a ryzen budget build once the R5 chips are coming out since my old i5-2500k won't do me much good anymore.
> 
> I am planing to get a R5 1600 which I want to OC either as far as I can with the stock cooler or maybe a cheap aftermarket cooler (something similar to a Hyper 212 Evo). What I am looking for now is a cheap AM4 motherboard that will fit my needs. It should allow me to OC my R5 1600 (~4GHz would be nice) as well as my RAM to 3200MHz+. The other thing I am looking for is good audio. Any recommendations? Or should I rather spend more for a good x370 board?


What confuses me is where did all the SPDIF coaxial connectors go? I mean the entire reason for SPDIF is an external DAC and who is buying an external DAC that also wants the jitter from optical...


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> What confuses me is where did all the SPDIF coaxial connectors go? I mean the entire reason for SPDIF is an external DAC and who is buying an external DAC that also wants the jitter from optical...


Hmm...Good point but when I use my external DAC, I run it through my dedicated sound card.

IMO, I think most people who have an external amp and/or dac are going to be running their PC audio through a decent sound card. So it wasn't worth it for them to put the SPDIF anymore.

I don't think I've ever seen a motherboard with a 1/4" plug for my headphones either.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Hmm...Good point but when I use my external DAC, I run it through my dedicated sound card.
> 
> IMO, I think most people who have an external amp and/or dac are going to be running their PC audio through a decent sound card. So it wasn't worth it for them to put the SPDIF anymore.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a motherboard with a 1/4" plug for my headphones either.


My point is that they used to have the connection and they dropped it for the inferior optical version.

Also you are comparing totally different things. A analog connection requires an actual DAC and amp to process the signal. SPDIF is an output, the on board or PCIE sound device does nothing to this.


----------



## Code-Red

Finally receiving my Taichi this Friday or Monday. My 1080Ti has grown a beard in the time its taken to get a proper frigging motherboard for this build.

Easily the worst launch I've seen. Not even the self-immolating 1156 boards compare.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> My point is that they used to have the connection and they dropped it for the inferior optical version.
> 
> Also you are comparing totally different things. A analog connection requires an actual DAC and amp to process the signal. SPDIF is an output, the on board or PCIE sound device does nothing to this.


Well I mean I've opted out of the motherboard audio all together disabling it in BIOS.

What I'm trying to say is that if you require a SPDIF output to your DAC you probably own/definitely should own a dedicated sound card to do so.
Most dedicated sound cards will have their own amp/dac onboard the sound card with much better chipsets.

If you own the headphone/speaker setup to warrant an external DAC and Amp you probably won't settle for motherboard SPDIF output and audio processing. Hell I wouldn't even trust it to amp my HD 650s or AKG 702s.

I have switched a Burson opamp into my xonar xense and it uses a Cirrus Logic CS5381 dac.

More people use that "inferior" version just for connections to a/v receivers.

edit:

You would also just use USB dacs if you were looking for an output to an external dac.
Since you only need the digital source USB is perfectly fine and the default method for a lot of dac/amp combos.


----------



## ITAngel

I seem to like so far the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero. Is this motherboard doing better now with the new updates?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I seem to like so far the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero. Is this motherboard doing better now with the new updates?


Get it,put a samsung b-die ram kit in it, flash to bios 0902 or newer and enjoy a trouble free CL14 3200MHz ryzen experience. I know I do. Great board so far.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I have noticed something that could be a problem (I haven't test yet to make sure), the PCI-e lane on my 290 is registered as 8x 1.1... yeah if that's reading right it's a little annoying,


This is normal if there is no significant load on GFX card. I mean it going into 1.1 mode from 3.0 for power savings. I'm not aware if it can also reduce the link width without restart though (i.e., from x16 to x8, for example).


----------



## mogdy

even under load, the link is pcie 1.1


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogdy*
> 
> even under load, the link is pcie 1.1


Have you tried manually changing your pcie gen in the BIOS setting? Its what ive done on all my PCs i dont let em auto decide i set it to gen3 right awya.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Get it,put a samsung b-die ram kit in it, flash to bios 0902 or newer and enjoy a trouble free CL14 3200MHz ryzen experience. I know I do. Great board so far.


I see thanks for the info any recommendations for a kit I can pick at Newegg or Amazon? I am not familiar with the Samsung b-die thing. Lol sadly. All I know I have Dominator ram that is 3200Mhz two sticks 16GB total.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3200c16

These will not work?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K3-rev-10#kf
> 
> *Another Gigabyte board with Turbo B- clock on 4 phase CPU VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this on VRM a really bad thing? I was thinking of buying this board as alternative to my first choice B350 gaming 3...


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3733c17
http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3200c14

These ones^


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3733mhz-c17-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3733c17
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b3200c14
> 
> These ones^


Nice except all those ram are more expensive. To bad I can't use mine, a AMD build is becoming to look more frustrating than my current build.









I came across this page maybe I can find one that is not expensive here. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/ryzen
I may also check other brands see if there are much cheaper ram to get.

Also what about these here?
https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-3200MHz-PC4-25600-Memory/dp/B0143UM4TC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=legirevi03-20&linkId=44a56f9bb819f3e0ab6f226058ac760f


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Is this on VRM a really bad thing? I was thinking of buying this board as alternative to my first choice B350 gaming 3...


The overclocking potential would be limited before you start running into issues with the Mosfets running too hot. Less phases mean that each phase of the VRM has to do more work and therefore higher heat generation.


----------



## ITAngel

Wish motherboard is better the X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM or ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AM4 AMD X370?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Wish motherboard is better the X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM or ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AM4 AMD X370?


ASUS CH6 by a long shot. Better components, generally cheaper, best bios.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> ASUS CH6 by a long shot. Better components, generally cheaper, best bios.


Thanks!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Nice except all those ram are more expensive. To bad I can't use mine, a AMD build is becoming to look more frustrating than my current build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this page maybe I can find one that is not expensive here. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/ryzen
> I may also check other brands see if there are much cheaper ram to get.
> 
> Also what about these here?
> https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-3200MHz-PC4-25600-Memory/dp/B0143UM4TC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=legirevi03-20&linkId=44a56f9bb819f3e0ab6f226058ac760f


You'll be needing the B-Die for easier access to maximum speed.

TridentZ 3200C14


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You'll be needing the B-Die for easier access to maximum speed.
> 
> TridentZ 3200C14


Like these right here?

https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-3000MHz-F4-3000C16D-16GTZR/dp/B06WP4L3D7/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1491403615&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=TridentZ+3200C14


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Like these right here?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-3000MHz-F4-3000C16D-16GTZR/dp/B06WP4L3D7/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1491403615&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=TridentZ+3200C14


Those are 3000c16.

The 3200c14's are these...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485

https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-3200MHz-F4-3200C14D-16GTZR/dp/B06XFH6R73/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491403997&sr=8-1&keywords=F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Those are 3000c16.
> 
> The 3200c14's are these...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-3200MHz-F4-3200C14D-16GTZR/dp/B06XFH6R73/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491403997&sr=8-1&keywords=F4-3200C14D-16GTZR


Oh thank you, I just order the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AM4 AMD X370 and AMD R7 1700 CPU. I plan to test my dominator ram first on it, and slowly increase the ram speed before I go out and purchase any ram. I should be able to do that right? I mean I don't need the system running 3200Mhz right away just need to get it going before I can grab a set of new rams. Funding is limited so I am just taking my time with it.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Oh thank you, I just order the ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AM4 AMD X370 and AMD R7 1700 CPU. I plan to test my dominator ram first on it, and slowly increase the ram speed before I go out and purchase any ram. I should be able to do that right? I mean I don't need the system running 3200Mhz right away just need to get it going before I can grab a set of new rams. Funding is limited so I am just taking my time with it.


Oh yeah, throw what ever you have in there and just play around with it and see what you can do with it


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *straha20*
> 
> Oh yeah, throw what ever you have in there and just play around with it and see what you can do with it


Cool once I have it going I will report back here with my finding. Maybe I get lucky and it will work just fine or maybe not who knows. Is a Mystery coming back form the dead (Risen) I mean Ryzen.


----------



## Reptile

Is there news of any new motherboard with the release of the R5 cpu's?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> Is there news of any new motherboard with the release of the R5 cpu's?


More board showing up at online stores.check Newegg. Manufacturers also show products not yet on shelves.


----------



## microchidism

Is it plausible to assume that at some point most 3200 memory kits will work after enough bios updates?

I'm thinking about picking up the Vengeance LPX 3200 and calling it a day as I cant see myself paying 200 dollars for 16gb of memory!


----------



## mus1mus

That's a gamble for now. And shooting for Max Memory clock has been that way no matter what platform it is.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Is it plausible to assume that at some point most 3200 memory kits will work after enough bios updates?
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up the Vengeance LPX 3200 and calling it a day as I cant see myself paying 200 dollars for 16gb of memory!


There has been a whole lot of improvement in the past month, so I see no reason to think that is going to stop all of a sudden. I think there is a reasonable possibly that most memory kits are going to see decent performance before too long.


----------



## AuraNova

Out of curiosity, does anyone else here have a Gaming Pro Carbon, or am I seemingly the only one? I haven't seen too many people with this board. I wanted to ask how well their boards are running. Any issues? How's the 1.2 BIOS working out? Anything out of the ordinary to look for?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's a gamble for now. And shooting for Max Memory clock has been that way no matter what platform it is.


On debating on buying a 4266Mhz 2x8GB RGB G.Skill kit. Just for flexibility whenever these x370 boards allow us to push memory even further. Just need confirmation if they are Samsung B-Die/Single Rank and if they can do 3200Mhz CAS 14 1.35V/3600 CAS 16 1.35V without issue.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> It may be instructive to see what happens if the TC-5121 is applied at a 0.1-mm thickness by hand and this value remains after cooler clamping pressure is applied (whatever it is). With 0.4 degC/W/cm^2, and a power flow of, say, 40 W/cm^2, the temperature delta across the paste would be 16 deg Celsius. This is pretty high, supporting the goal of thinness. I believe that the results of the video above would have confirmed this if the actual thickness could have been measured with the cooler (water block) in place. We also have to consider that the silver based pastes more widely used with hand application may have an intrinsic thermal conductivity that is higher than the oxide based DOW pastes, and may tolerate greater thickness as a result.
> 
> Last, I think the video shows that given a paste with sufficiently low viscosity, the clamping will achieve a thin thermal paste film in spite of the shape of the initial application, thereby countering my argument for squeegee like application.


You my friend have too much time on your hands.







Have some Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> ^ There is a problem that your assuming the thermal conductivity they give you is accurate but unfortunately the number is just an indication of performance and can only be directly compared to the value for another product from the same manufacture as from what I have seen over the years they all appear to somehow calculate it differently.
> 
> Also many different TIMs have a cure time before they reach optimal efficiency which will mess with results in tests that did not allow time for this.
> 
> The issue you get when too much paste is often the chance for a bubble. (we are talking about crazy small). The reason why the spread method has faded over time relative to the line and dot method is meant to reduce the odds of air working its way into the paste. You do not want to treat your TIM like pizza dough.


Stop pointing out the theoretical in practical terms.









And have some rep too.









BTW I have been using a method I made up decades ago with fine results I'll describe it here.

I place a glob (technically speaking) in the center I place the cpu on the glob then while applying small pressure I push the chip to the top right (i'm right handed so it's just natural) until the edge of the glob gets to the corner (i know from experience how far the glob with spread but you can push down the remove the chip and see the size) then I drag it to the bottom right then bottom left then top left then back to top right then center then I twist 45 degrees left and right and then I pull on the chip straight up and if the chip lifts the edge of the board without separating I lock it down.

I've never bothered to mention this as there are far to many arguments on how to apply Goop (that is the technical term







). Just do what works best for you after awhile you will be comfortable with applying it and won't even think about it anymore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> On debating on buying a 4266Mhz 2x8GB RGB G.Skill kit. Just for flexibility whenever these x370 boards allow us to push memory even further. Just need confirmation if they are Samsung B-Die/Single Rank and if they can do 3200Mhz CAS 14 1.35V/3600 CAS 16 1.35V without issue.


The secret really for B-Dies are the timings. So if you can find a kit that has better timings than others at the same rated speed, they'll surely be B-dies.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> On debating on buying a 4266Mhz 2x8GB RGB G.Skill kit. Just for flexibility whenever these x370 boards allow us to push memory even further. Just need confirmation if they are Samsung B-Die/Single Rank and if they can do 3200Mhz CAS 14 1.35V/3600 CAS 16 1.35V without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> The secret really for B-Dies are the timings. So if you can find a kit that has better timings than others at the same rated speed, they'll surely be B-dies.
Click to expand...

anything over 3600Mhz is B-die


----------



## epic1337

waiting for the revision boards would be ideal, and might as well wait for the next stepping for the CPUs themselves.
this wouldn't have the issues that plagued the early release boards, and they'll purposefully scale better as well.

i await the time when 4000Mhz kits costs less than $8/GB.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i await the time when 4000Mhz kits costs less than $8/GB.


New fabs spinning up I think? But mobile market is ram hungry , higher margin/volume ... could be long wait


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> New fabs spinning up I think? But mobile market is ram hungry , higher margin/volume ... could be long wait


it'll take most likely a year at the latest, purely conjecture but i'm basing it on the fact that DDR4 is still very young.
i mean take DDR3 for example, 1600Mhz started off almost costing twice as much as a 1066Mhz DDR3, but quickly became cheap in general.

PS: i just realized that they have a proper term for DDR data rate, "MT/s" or Mega Transfers per Second.
so let me rephrase what i said before, i await the time when 4000 MT/s kits costs less than $8/GB.


----------



## yendor

New yes, but prices HAD been much lower. In some cases ram kits have doubled in price in the last 9 months.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> New yes, but prices HAD been much lower. In some cases ram kits have doubled in price in the last 9 months.


market inflation most probably, i often look at the value of dollar to see whether goods actually got more expensive instead of the market simply inflating.

on that note, its quite likely that 2133 MT/s DDR4 would die out within the next few years, with 2400 MT/s DDR4 replacing as the defacto minimum.
this is like how DDR3 started off as 800 MT/s kits, now a days its already hard to find 1066 MT/s kits, let alone the slower 800 MT/s kits.

the key point here is the supply of goods, along side the market demand which encourages the production of goods.
for example DDR4 above 3400 MT/s are so few which makes them expensive, you can bundle all of the kits above 3400 MT/s and they'd still be fewer than 3000 MT/s kits alone.

with this in mind, 2400 MT/s DDR4 would still get cheaper, albeit slowly, while the upper ranking kits will quickly get cheaper.
for example, 3000 MT/s DDR4 have already reached below $6.50/GB despite being amongst the faster kits.
soon, 3000 MT/s DDR4 would reach below $6.00/GB, while upper 3400 MT/s DDR4 kits would trickle below $8.00/GB.

at the moment, the cheapest kits are 1600 MT/s DDR3 @ $4.50~/GB, followed by 1866 MT/s DDR3 @ $5.00~/GB.
the cheapest DDR4 at the moment is 2133 MT/s DDR4 @ $5.30/GB, this means it still has room to drop some more.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> You my friend have too much time on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some Rep


Thanks.
Quote:


> BTW I have been using a method I made up decades ago with fine results I'll describe it here.
> 
> I place a glob (technically speaking) in the center I place the cpu on the glob then while applying small pressure I push the chip to the top right (i'm right handed so it's just natural) until the edge of the glob gets to the corner (i know from experience how far the glob with spread but you can push down the remove the chip and see the size) then I drag it to the bottom right then bottom left then top left then back to top right then center then I twist 45 degrees left and right and then I pull on the chip straight up and if the chip lifts the edge of the board without separating I lock it down.
> 
> I've never bothered to mention this as there are far to many arguments on how to apply Goop (that is the technical term
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Just do what works best for you after awhile you will be comfortable with applying it and won't even think about it anymore.


Good advice.

On the earlier related subject of lapping, if a cooler interface is flat and the CPU lid is not, one would like to flatten the CPU lid. I am aware that someone went to the trouble and risk of delidding a Ryzen 7, but I haven't seen any mention of how thick the lid actually is. Anyone know?

Lapping the CPU would require a means of doing so in a fully ESD safe, and bent pin safe manner. The practicality of this step is unclear.


----------



## os2wiz

The Titanium hands down. Better quality components, more solidly constructed. The other guy doesn't know jack.


----------



## cutterjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> market inflation most probably, i often look at the value of dollar to see whether goods actually got more expensive instead of the market simply inflating.


supposedly demand for DDR4 suddenly increasing as apparently more phones and tablets are using it now as well. Adding to that apparently some DDR fabs got switched over to flash memory production as there HAD been a glut of DDR4 and it was SUPER cheap in 2015/early to mid 16 which was around the time that I bought 2x8GB kit in anticipation of an upcoming build.

Apparently ECC memory is about as cheap as non-ECC DDR4 which is unusual as I never got around to checking it's pricing since I bought the non-ECC RAM and essentially locked myself into a consumer/HEDT build rather than the idea that I had been toying with, namely a server/workstation oriented build...

I DID SPLURGE on a 2x16GB kit too as 16GB just wasn't going to cut it for my purposes and even IF I get the 2x8GB (Samsung apparently 'E'-die) AND 2x16GB(HYNIX BOTH CL16 G.Skill) running at decent rates together I could still use more RAM BUT I'll be in your boat awaiting saner memory pricing. The key will be getting the two odd kits working together at decent clock rates though. I'll be happy IF I can get BOTH(all 4 slots populated) running at 2667. as individually I can get both kits to 2667 BUT no higher. I suspect that is because they are 2T rated BUT are RUNNING at 2667 @ 1T. BOTH seem pass stress tests, OTOH they're underclocked in all other respects other than command rate.

As to OCing, my personal thinking is that it IS process related, possibly with a bit of design limitations as AMD LIKES to use ALOT MORE automated layout tools than Intel does, but I suspect that has more to do with it requiring fewer resources. i.e. they might hand tweak newer steppings a bit and maybe process maturation/tweaking will combine to give a bit more OCing room but I am HARDLY an expert on either topic as mfg and layout are not my things, nor TBH of any interest.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Titanium hands down. Better quality components, more solidly constructed. The other guy doesn't know jack.


Thats a joke right? The titanium uses subpar VRMs that should be on b370 boards and not an x370.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutterjohn*
> 
> I DID SPLURGE on a 2x16GB kit too as 16GB just wasn't going to cut it for my purposes and even IF I get the 2x8GB (Samsung apparently 'E'-die) AND 2x16GB(HYNIX BOTH CL16 G.Skill) running at decent rates together I could still use more RAM BUT I'll be in your boat awaiting saner memory pricing.


DDR4 in general would get cheaper in the long run as DDR4 speeds gets faster, along with yields improving.
e.g. 2000+ MT/s becomes worthless while 3000+ MT/s becomes the cheapest kits, where as 6000+ MT/s becomes the upper-tier kits, etc.
simply put, what is "fast" right now would get pushed back into mediocrity as faster kits comes out, they get cheaper as a result.

although by the time 6000+ MT/s DDR4 comes out we'd probably have DDR5 released as well.


----------



## Batman1982

Hm, i have a Asus Crosshair and a Taichi x370, is there any big difference or should i take this one with better look? My cpu is a 1800x and in want oc to 3.9 or 4 ghz.
My opinion is bios in Asus is better, but with asus my Voltage spikes to 2v ( Hw Monitor say that ) voltage with Taichi and llc1 perfect no hopping one Line. But maybe in It's a failure in hw i don't know.


----------



## dieanotherday

this is so stupid, i'm ready to go ryzen cpu anytime but can't find a good mobo worth a dam


----------



## cutterjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Thats a joke right? The titanium uses subpar VRMs that should be on b370 boards and not an x370.


True. IF it cost c. $170 ~ GT7 I'd say it's an OK board at that price but >=$200 NO FSCKING WAY! I'd put the Gigabyte K7 over it easily.

All boards SHOULD have fairly similar build qualities as long as they're from one of the more major mfgs which LEAVES 'features'/'feature'/BIOS as primary differentiators. Even NOT seeing the price of the MSI BUT KNOWING their other products plus what we had on the various X370 boards at the time, it was CLEAR to me that the Titanium was NOT really a 'high' end board. That said I'm still fairly UNIMPRESSED with the 'high' end X370 boards and am REALLY HOPING that HEDT rumor is credible, or might still end up doing a Naples server/workstation build later and ditch the X370 as I'm ALREADY feeling the paucity of PCIe channels and have my doubts still about dual channel mem being effective at feeding >=6 cores regardless of cache amount.

ASROCK took a step back today w/it's 'release' BIOS (G.Skill 2x16GB HYNIX CL16) went from being able to run 2667 18-18-18-43 1T to 2400 w/2T same timings. I didn't really try to loosen it too much maxed 20-20-20-45 before I ran out of time/patience. I'm guessing that the command rate is autoset as I didn't see any new entries in OC regarding setting CR HOWEVER I did NOT trawl through the 'advanced' settings for new entries, as I wasted all the time waiting for reboot loops. I REALLY wish that it'd try ONCE, give up, and go straight to base 2133MHz or BETTER BIOS to let me try new timings as that reboot cycle has done squat for me so far. It always ends up at base default 2133 JEDEC even though HIGHER timings works great. 2667 was STABLE(1.93D beta), haven't had time to test 2400 under 2.0.

Additionally they claimed new agesa w/Ryzen support BUT hwinfo shows the same old 800111C that it's had since 1.50(IIRC or maybe 1.55).

Board quality looks fine on the fatal1ty pro to me(could do w/o red which is why I ALMOST went Taichi). Features are a nice mix(a bit more USB would've been NICE which is one of the things that I liked about c6h). BIOS is OK BUT I've NEVER really had a problem with BIOSes BEYOND OEM, e.g. Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc. (of they cheap out alot and use insyde *blech* godawful, I like clevo, msi, asus too notebooks, HP has nice easily stripped down cases which I ADORE one screw usually and yer in and that's IF it's installe o.w. a slide). VRM is really probably overkill on alot of these boards especially if you're never going LN2 crazy and going crazy Voltages.

So given all of that I stuck with ASROCK and ASUS as having my favorite 3 'high' end boards. #1 (tie) fatal1ty(5Gbps)/taichi(aesthetics o.w. same) #2 c65 (screwed by amazon pre-order, so made a 100m round trip to the 'local' ucenter to decide fatal1ty or taichi(had held). Decided 5Gbps is something that I'd be using sooner or later, more likely sooner so save a few bucks(well probably more than the $20 diff btwn taichi & fatal1ty at ucenter) and a PCIe slot. I still probably would've been happy with the c6h as my old primary desktop is an ASUS X79 w/3930k (stock or OC/4.2GHz).

I also have a Gigabyte UD5(IIRC) which was nice(hackintosh 4770k), A88XPro FM2+ (a10-7850k), and ASROCK 990FX Extreme9(features/'high' end were disappointing on this but that is what they that would drive an fx9590 which I got a while ago at fx8350 price from ucenter). All are nice boards other than the extreme9 felt a little lacking(similar to the X370s) for being supposedly 'highest' end especially when compared to the x79 board. The Gigabyte/ASUS(FM2+) were what I would consider more mid-range and were exactly what I expected, good enough for their price range(and still running). The two AMD systems handled OCed DDR3 RAM very well, 2400 in the A88X and 2133 in the extreme9. IIRC I left the Gigabyte at stock.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutterjohn*
> 
> True. IF it cost c. $170 ~ GT7 I'd say it's an OK board at that price but >=$200 NO FSCKING WAY! I'd put the Gigabyte K7 over it easily.


To be fair, I could make the case that it did cost around that much as I got a free m.2 drive (SATA, but whatever, still worth more than $30) and in terms of components, it's in the top flight.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> To be fair, I could make the case that it did cost around that much as I got a free m.2 drive (SATA, but whatever, still worth more than $30) and in terms of components, it's in the top flight.


It's been available, on and off, at 179 without the "free" ssd on newegg .


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It's been available, on and off, at 179 without the "free" ssd on newegg .


Fair play, I haven't exactly been watching. As to considering the SSD a freebie, I think the board is worth a $170-180 tag, relative to the competition, without any other incentive and most 240GB SSD's run more than $30, so I consider it a decent value. Given the component quality of the board, I'd put it and the Taichi head of the class as value propositions.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutterjohn*
> 
> True. IF it cost c. $170 ~ GT7 I'd say it's an OK board at that price but >=$200 NO FSCKING WAY! I'd put the Gigabyte K7 over it easily.
> 
> All boards SHOULD have fairly similar build qualities as long as they're from one of the more major mfgs which LEAVES 'features'/'feature'/BIOS as primary differentiators. Even NOT seeing the price of the MSI BUT KNOWING their other products plus what we had on the various X370 boards at the time, it was CLEAR to me that the Titanium was NOT really a 'high' end board. That said I'm still fairly UNIMPRESSED with the 'high' end X370 boards and am REALLY HOPING that HEDT rumor is credible, or might still end up doing a Naples server/workstation build later and ditch the X370 as I'm ALREADY feeling the paucity of PCIe channels and have my doubts still about dual channel mem being effective at feeding >=6 cores regardless of cache amount.
> 
> ASROCK took a step back today w/it's 'release' BIOS (G.Skill 2x16GB HYNIX CL16) went from being able to run 2667 18-18-18-43 1T to 2400 w/2T same timings. I didn't really try to loosen it too much maxed 20-20-20-45 before I ran out of time/patience. I'm guessing that the command rate is autoset as I didn't see any new entries in OC regarding setting CR HOWEVER I did NOT trawl through the 'advanced' settings for new entries, as I wasted all the time waiting for reboot loops. I REALLY wish that it'd try ONCE, give up, and go straight to base 2133MHz or BETTER BIOS to let me try new timings as that reboot cycle has done squat for me so far. It always ends up at base default 2133 JEDEC even though HIGHER timings works great. 2667 was STABLE(1.93D beta), haven't had time to test 2400 under 2.0.
> 
> Additionally they claimed new agesa w/Ryzen support BUT hwinfo shows the same old 800111C that it's had since 1.50(IIRC or maybe 1.55).
> 
> Board quality looks fine on the fatal1ty pro to me(could do w/o red which is why I ALMOST went Taichi). Features are a nice mix(a bit more USB would've been NICE which is one of the things that I liked about c6h). BIOS is OK BUT I've NEVER really had a problem with BIOSes BEYOND OEM, e.g. Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc. (of they cheap out alot and use insyde *blech* godawful, I like clevo, msi, asus too notebooks, HP has nice easily stripped down cases which I ADORE one screw usually and yer in and that's IF it's installe o.w. a slide). VRM is really probably overkill on alot of these boards especially if you're never going LN2 crazy and going crazy Voltages.
> 
> So given all of that I stuck with ASROCK and ASUS as having my favorite 3 'high' end boards. #1 (tie) fatal1ty(5Gbps)/taichi(aesthetics o.w. same) #2 c65 (screwed by amazon pre-order, so made a 100m round trip to the 'local' ucenter to decide fatal1ty or taichi(had held). Decided 5Gbps is something that I'd be using sooner or later, more likely sooner so save a few bucks(well probably more than the $20 diff btwn taichi & fatal1ty at ucenter) and a PCIe slot. I still probably would've been happy with the c6h as my old primary desktop is an ASUS X79 w/3930k (stock or OC/4.2GHz).
> 
> I also have a Gigabyte UD5(IIRC) which was nice(hackintosh 4770k), A88XPro FM2+ (a10-7850k), and ASROCK 990FX Extreme9(features/'high' end were disappointing on this but that is what they that would drive an fx9590 which I got a while ago at fx8350 price from ucenter). All are nice boards other than the extreme9 felt a little lacking(similar to the X370s) for being supposedly 'highest' end especially when compared to the x79 board. The Gigabyte/ASUS(FM2+) were what I would consider more mid-range and were exactly what I expected, good enough for their price range(and still running). The two AMD systems handled OCed DDR3 RAM very well, 2400 in the A88X and 2133 in the extreme9. IIRC I left the Gigabyte at stock.


To put it into perspective _none_ of the X370 boards provide the value for money of a Z87 / Z97 era board. A Z87X-UD5H (and also the Z87X-UD3H) you mentioned used 8x IR3553M for CPU with 10K hr rated Chemi-con black caps, voltage detection points, OC-PEG for added power to PCi-e slot at GPU, buttons for Power/Reset/CLR_CMOS , debug LED, ALC892, 10 USB 3.0, and dual Gigabit LAN. The UD3H was ~$160 board.

edit: The same goes for the Asrock Z97 Extreme6 which had MSRP $170 but could typically be found for $150. IT had ALC1150 , TI NexFETs 6 phases doubled to 12 for the CPU & 12K caps, 10 USB 3.0 (2 via Asmedia), Power/CMOS/Reset switch, Debug LED, Dual LAN, dual BIOS chips, ALC1150, Ultra M.2 slot, etc


----------



## dieanotherday

i can't go itx i7 cuz it feels like a rip off with ryzen

but ryzen mobos suck and no itx

i have money buy it seems like no one cares or wants it.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> To put it into perspective none of the X370 boards provide the value for money of a Z87 / Z97 era board. A Z87X-UD5H (and also the Z87X-UD3H) you mentioned used 8x IR3553M for CPU with 10K hr rated Chemi-con black caps, voltage detection points, OC-PEG for added power to PCi-e slot at GPU, buttons for Power/Reset/CLR_CMOS , debug LED, ALC892, 10 USB 3.0, and dual Gigabit LAN. The UD3H was ~$160 board.


Very true. At this point, value is a relative thing because even going from Z170/270 to X370, we're seeing some vendors offering less for the money. One of the reasons I took a chance with the GT7 was that it's one of the few boards using better components than its Intel counterpart (Z270 GT boards still using Sinopower, etc.)


----------



## ITAngel

Finally got home today! After work is time to get a beer open and get busy removing my motherboard and replacing it with this new one. Anything I need to do let me know since all I know is to update the bios first. Then work with the memory I think.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> i can't go itx i7 cuz it feels like a rip off with ryzen
> 
> but ryzen mobos suck and no itx
> 
> i have money buy it seems like no one cares or wants it.


Ryzen 5 is officially released next week. If we don't start seeing itx boards I will be surprised.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> To put it into perspective _none_ of the X370 boards provide the value for money of a Z87 / Z97 era board.


I'd agree with this.

I got a M7R for ~£133 delivered with free Asus Front Base. Sold Front base on ebay FVF promo, netted me ~£33. IIRC the M7H also was at some point earlier than my M7R purchase on similar bundle deal but at ~£165.

The C6H is expensive when compared to those boards, I was able to justify it down to only a few features that I wanted.

ThermalRight when contacted for "free" AM4 bracket to use with the Archon SB-E X2 said I need new mounting kit, so that's 9.99€ for mounting kit + 15.90€ shipping with "free AM4 bracket"







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> i can't go itx i7 cuz it feels like a rip off with ryzen
> 
> but ryzen mobos suck and no itx
> 
> i have money buy it seems like no one cares or wants it.


Pretty sure they want it. What I and some others seem to be disappointed with is the lack of faith most of the vendor's displayed with their first round of available boards.
But they're not in business on faith. Demand is more than demonstrably there for motherboards. Some of them have new products listed on their company sites that aren't available yet which I'm really eager to see.
As for the lack of itx? Well I wouldn't have gone in on itx on a new chipset from anyone. Second round from same company or first from companies that wait to release their first products because I'm conservative.. usually. We won't talk about the wild plunges past. nope. Not gonna dig them up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very true. At this point, value is a relative thing because even going from Z170/270 to X370, we're seeing some vendors offering less for the money. One of the reasons I took a chance with the GT7 was that it's one of the few boards using better components than its Intel counterpart (Z270 GT boards still using Sinopower, etc.)


Historically they just don't put the same emphasis on bios interface as others do. Probably costs them more potential sales than any vague build concerns. But better rgb software than a larger player. I'm amused


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Historically they just don't put the same emphasis on bios interface as others do. Probably costs them more potential sales than any vague build concerns. But better rgb software than a larger player. I'm amused


True enough, and I've used enough of their boards to be well-aware of the issues. However, since Z170 they've had marked improvements on that front such that TweakTown commented positively on their developments to that end. As of the 314 revision, the GT7 BIOS is easily navigable and has all necessary OC options readily apparent on the O.N.E. tab. All that's missing is base clock adjustment, but that's supposedly something that can be added with the evolving AGESA code. The Day One BIOS was the definition of arcane and experience was my only guide in finding the necessary options.

Buying blind is always a bad idea, but paying attention to Biostar reviews for their SL/KL boards, it was apparent that there was a renewed effort to put out a competitive performance-oriented board. When I was able to confirm the component specs it became an easy decision to give them a try for X370. I'll never claim that it's a perfect board, but it's quite good and deserving of a better shake than 'lol biostar sux'. The circle-service products rarely need advocacy in enthusiast spaces. Finding and discussing underrated products and finding good price/performance options are more enjoyable for me.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> To put it into perspective _none_ of the X370 boards provide the value for money of a Z87 / Z97 era board. A Z87X-UD5H (and also the Z87X-UD3H) you mentioned used 8x IR3553M for CPU with 10K hr rated Chemi-con black caps, voltage detection points, OC-PEG for added power to PCi-e slot at GPU, buttons for Power/Reset/CLR_CMOS , debug LED, ALC892, 10 USB 3.0, and dual Gigabit LAN. The UD3H was ~$160 board.
> 
> edit: The same goes for the Asrock Z97 Extreme6 which had MSRP $170 but could typically be found for $150. IT had ALC1150 , TI NexFETs 6 phases doubled to 12 for the CPU & 12K caps, 10 USB 3.0 (2 via Asmedia), Power/CMOS/Reset switch, Debug LED, Dual LAN, dual BIOS chips, ALC1150, Ultra M.2 slot, etc


Z87/Z97 are now several years old and you have to take into account that Haswell had a different power design with the on chip VR, costs of tech and general inflation over the years, and current process limitations don't allow Ryzen to really go above 4-4.1ghz at a reasonable voltage. Outside of LN2/DICE and other extreme cooling, enthusiast boards didn't have much over mainstream premium boards in terms power delivery correlating to achievable clocks on air/water for Intel. After years of development on the Intel Motherboard side of things, I'm sure companies have a better idea of what features are even worth putting on boards at their respective price points; how many of these features were used/never used.

While some of the cheap B350 boards do concern mean in terms of VRM temperatures, it's generally always been like that for cheaper boards. The Majority of mid-range/premium X370 boards seem to do well enough in terms of power delivery and overall temps, while the main differences are left to board features. Honestly, the only board that makes absolutely no sense at it's price point is the Titanium. I will continue to say shame on MSI for cheaping out the way they did









If I compare my Z170 Gaming 7 in terms of features to my gaming 5, I actually paid LESS for the same features on the Gaming 5; $229 for the Z170 Gaming 7 and $195 for the AX370 Gaming 5. The only major differences are the lack of voltage readout points on the 370 board, and the exclusion of a potentially more expensive sound solution (dual ALC1220 vs SC 3D). To me the pricing seems to be justified.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> To put it into perspective _none_ of the X370 boards provide the value for money of a Z87 / Z97 era board. A Z87X-UD5H (and also the Z87X-UD3H) you mentioned used 8x IR3553M for CPU with 10K hr rated Chemi-con black caps, voltage detection points, OC-PEG for added power to PCi-e slot at GPU, buttons for Power/Reset/CLR_CMOS , debug LED, ALC892, 10 USB 3.0, and dual Gigabit LAN. The UD3H was ~$160 board.
> 
> edit: The same goes for the Asrock Z97 Extreme6 which had MSRP $170 but could typically be found for $150. IT had ALC1150 , TI NexFETs 6 phases doubled to 12 for the CPU & 12K caps, 10 USB 3.0 (2 via Asmedia), Power/CMOS/Reset switch, Debug LED, Dual LAN, dual BIOS chips, ALC1150, Ultra M.2 slot, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Z87/Z97 are now several years old and you have to take into account that Haswell had a different power design with the on chip VR, costs of tech and general inflation over the years, and current process limitations don't allow Ryzen to really go above 4-4.1ghz at a reasonable voltage. Outside of LN2/DICE and other extreme cooling, enthusiast boards didn't have much over mainstream premium boards in terms power delivery correlating to achievable clocks on air/water for Intel. After years of development on the Intel Motherboard side of things, I'm sure companies have a better idea of what features are even worth putting on boards at their respective price points; how many of these features were used/never used.
> 
> While some of the cheap B350 boards do concern mean in terms of VRM temperatures, it's generally always been like that for cheaper boards. The Majority of mid-range/premium X370 boards seem to do well enough in terms of power delivery and overall temps, while the main differences are left to board features. Honestly, the only board that makes absolutely no sense at it's price point is the Titanium. I will continue to say shame on MSI for cheaping out the way they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I compare my Z170 Gaming 7 in terms of features to my gaming 5, I actually paid LESS for the same features on the Gaming 5; $229 for the Z170 Gaming 7 and $195 for the AX370 Gaming 5. The only major differences are the lack of voltage readout points on the 370 board, and the exclusion of a potentially more expensive sound solution (dual ALC1220 vs SC 3D). To me the pricing seems to be justified.
Click to expand...

My 4790k would use nearly as much power as my FX 8370e when both were clocked at 4.9 ghz running prime 95.


----------



## ITAngel

So I was looking at my ram and it seem the one I have is working with the Ryzen and ASUS motherboard. CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Memory Kit Model CMD16GX4M2B3200C16. What am I looking for that people are having issues with? I have it everything on auto and default with bios 1002.

Motherboard is ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero AMD Ryzen AM4
AMD Ryzen R7 1700.

Thanks!


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Hey everyone. Simple question, should I get the c6h used? There's one in a store near me for 60 dollars off only thing missing is the i/o


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Hey everyone. Simple question, should I get the c6h used? There's one in a store near me for 60 dollars off only thing missing is the i/o


Open box with warranty = money in your pocket..


----------



## druni

Do I need a motherboard that supports pstate overclocking for my cpu to downclock during idle?


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Hey everyone. Simple question, should I get the c6h used? There's one in a store near me for 60 dollars off only thing missing is the i/o


I would get it even without the io. Check ebay they will start selling io for cheap later on. Save some money and grab it as long as it works you are Golden.


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Open box with warranty = money in your pocket..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I would get it even without the io. Check ebay they will start selling io for cheap later on. Save some money and grab it as long as it works you are Golden.


Wouldn't the motherboard having an issue be a reason why the user returned them? Also does microcenter also do the promotions with open box? I was thinking of picking up the c6h and the 1700x for 399.99 and 95$ (open box) if the promotion would go through.

I also have a taichi waiting for me at another microcenter with the 1700x for 399 and 99. Opinions on which to pick?


----------



## molang2

Dumb question, but do QVL lists memory get updated through BIOS updates?

My RAM ( Corsair Vegeance LED 3200) is not compatible with my Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming 3 motherboard's QVL. I am wondering if i should exchange the RAM if BIOS cannot fix this.


----------



## epic1337

any news for new MATX boards? specially X370 MATX boards.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Wouldn't the motherboard having an issue be a reason why the user returned them? Also does microcenter also do the promotions with open box? I was thinking of picking up the c6h and the 1700x for 399.99 and 95$ (open box) if the promotion would go through.
> 
> I also have a taichi waiting for me at another microcenter with the 1700x for 399 and 99. Opinions on which to pick?


Personally I have had luck with many motherboards used and no issues what so ever. Some people just don't like their theme it clashes with there idea of a setup and forget to put the IO in the box. Very common which is why I would look at the board and see how new it is. If it looks like is been used, scratched , dirty etc... I would pass on it and move on.







You also have to test it to make sure it is working so you can return it right away if you find something odd on it.


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Personally I have had luck with many motherboards used and no issues what so ever. Some people just don't like their theme it clashes with there idea of a setup and forget to put the IO in the box. Very common which is why I would look at the board and see how new it is. If it looks like is been used, scratched , dirty etc... I would pass on it and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to test it to make sure it is working so you can return it right away if you find something odd on it.


Ah, I see. Thank you! I'll check it out today to see if they'll give me the discount with the open box and if they will I'll try it out.

I can also get these ram chips https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018GK2G9S/?tag=pcpapi-20 for cheap but I'm wondering if they'll work with the x370 taichi. It works with the c6h according to the qvl. Does anyone know?


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Ah, I see. Thank you! I'll check it out today to see if they'll give me the discount with the open box and if they will I'll try it out.
> 
> I can also get these ram chips https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018GK2G9S/?tag=pcpapi-20 for cheap but I'm wondering if they'll work with the x370 taichi. It works with the c6h according to the qvl. Does anyone know?


Honestly i have those rams and it works fine on my motherboard just make sure to update the bios, then update the chip set and other stuff from the motherboard. You should be fine, I have yet to find any issues with the rams but then again I am not shooting for 3200Mhz + or anything crazy like that. lol


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Honestly i have those rams and it works fine on my motherboard just make sure to update the bios, then update the chip set and other stuff from the motherboard. You should be fine, I have yet to find any issues with the rams but then again I am not shooting for 3200Mhz + or anything crazy like that. lol


I'm not either but ram cards are expensive atm and all i have are the 1033 ddr3 cards I have in my current build.


----------



## NoDestiny

Been eyeballing the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4. Seems to be a great bang/buck mobo. Anybody rocking it?


----------



## ITAngel

So far system is looking better.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> Been eyeballing the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4. Seems to be a great bang/buck mobo. Anybody rocking it?


That motherboard looks sweet, nice design and I do enjoy AsRock motherboards a lot. Normally if I don't get a ASUS I go after a AsRock.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molang2*
> 
> Dumb question, but do QVL lists memory get updated through BIOS updates?
> 
> My RAM ( Corsair Vegeance LED 3200) is not compatible with my Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming 3 motherboard's QVL. I am wondering if i should exchange the RAM if BIOS cannot fix this.


I have the same RAM but it varies quite a bit by version. I have 4.4x and it is Samsung E-die (max I could get was 2800) but others have 5.3x and it has Hynix ICs so it is a bit of a crap shoot. Some people have been able to get 3200 using it.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

This is odd and I wonder if it was done on purpose.
If you look at Biostar's official product page, not the GT7's RAM standard or compatibility. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download
Now look at Newegg's. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138447

Newegg did have it matching Biostar's original but they changed it by removing the OC speeds. I wonder why.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> So far system is looking better.


Dude, I like the GPU-support


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Dude, I like the GPU-support


Thanks!, It help keep that card in place since is pretty heavy.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Thanks!, It help keep that card in place since is pretty heavy.


I noticed. That grill-array looks beastly. A 2.5 slot card?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is odd and I wonder if it was done on purpose.
> If you look at Biostar's official product page, not the GT7's RAM standard or compatibility. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download
> Now look at Newegg's. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138447
> 
> Newegg did have it matching Biostar's original but they changed it by removing the OC speeds. I wonder why.


Biostar itself does not have to deal with angry customers who can't run their ram at rated speed. Newegg paying attention to current state of ram compatibility and saving itself some potential headaches.

There are, or were, last time I looked, still other manufacturer's pages with 3600 ram compatibility in the marketing.

Now for giggles go find the asus b350m-a/csm product support page.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> I noticed. That grill-array looks beastly. A 2.5 slot card?


Yup, that is pretty much how wide that card is, and pretty close to my 3 slot old Devil 13 295x2 card I use to own. Also had a pole to keep that card up since it was pretty much all metal except the fans.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks.
> Good advice.
> 
> On the earlier related subject of lapping, if a cooler interface is flat and the CPU lid is not, one would like to flatten the CPU lid. I am aware that someone went to the trouble and risk of delidding a Ryzen 7, but I haven't seen any mention of how thick the lid actually is. Anyone know?
> 
> Lapping the CPU would require a means of doing so in a fully ESD safe, and bent pin safe manner. The practicality of this step is unclear.


Not sure but the delidding was only to find out if the die was soldered, it is. AFA Lapping, cpu's are not that esd sensitive.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Not sure but the delidding was only to find out if the die was soldered, it is. AFA Lapping, cpu's are not that esd sensitive.


I would have expected that the number of nanocoulombs of ESD needed to blow a 16 nm feature sized FET would not be many. Perhaps AMD has put zener diodes on all ~1400 pins. *Hueristic*: Does AMD literature or some other source you are aware of specify the degree of ESD protection that the CPU assemblies require?


----------



## mus1mus

That's already taking things too far.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I would have expected that the number of nanocoulombs of ESD needed to blow a 16 nm feature sized FET would not be many. Perhaps AMD has put zener diodes on all ~1400 pins. *Hueristic*: Does AMD literature or some other source you are aware of specify the degree of ESD protection that the CPU assemblies require?


I believe it's more of you don't get a continuous path to ground with the chip out. You would have to have the esd cross in a very specific fashion and I just don't think that is happening unless you ground the chip and apply esd to susceptible pins, of which I don't think there are any around the edges if any at all. You shouldn't be touching the pins at all anyway. And no I don't think they have the realestate for zeners on each circuit. I'm not up on cpu design so I could be wrong, feel free to do some research.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> ... I'm not up on cpu design so I could be wrong, feel free to do some research.


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I believe it's more of you don't get a continuous path to ground with the chip out. You would have to have the esd cross in a very specific fashion and I just don't think that is happening unless you ground the chip and apply esd to susceptible pins, of which I don't think there are any around the edges if any at all. You shouldn't be touching the pins at all anyway.


This likely explains why there isn't a mountain of dead Ryzens back at RMA Central.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This likely explains why there isn't a mountain of dead Ryzens back at RMA Central.


NP, or any series cpu for that matter. I can't remember ever seeing one die from handling except from physical damage.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's already taking things too far.


Hehe. I hesitate to tell him my lapping method as he might have a medical emergency. The cpu I'm on now is lapped.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hehe. I hesitate to tell him my lapping method as he might have a medical emergency. The cpu I'm on now is lapped.


Hit me with it; I'm sitting down in a nice swivel rocker with a soothing mug of tea.







(And I can include as much or little ESD equipment as might be needed.)


----------



## miklkit

Ok, the first 2 cpus I lapped went like this. I laid a sheet of glass down on the kitchen counter next to the sink. Laid the wet and dry sandpaper down and held the corners down with coke cans. Holding the cpu between thumb and fore finger I held it under the faucet to wet it. Then did the basic figure eight on the paper with the right hand while doing the basic bent elbow drinking beer routine with the left. Periodically the cpu went under the faucet to wash the crud off. Many beers later they were good enough. Cleaned them up and set them on a window sill to dry off. They next day they ran fine.

The only difference with the 3rd one is that I took the box that the last video card came in and cut off a cpu size chunk. Set it against the pins and wrapped it all up in duct tape. I did this because I did slightly bend a few pins on the others. That was the cpu I'm using right now.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, the first 2 cpus I lapped went like this. I laid a sheet of glass down on the kitchen counter next to the sink. Laid the wet and dry sandpaper down and held the corners down with coke cans. Holding the cpu between thumb and fore finger I held it under the faucet to wet it. Then did the basic figure eight on the paper with the right hand while doing the basic bent elbow drinking beer routine with the left. Periodically the cpu went under the faucet to wash the crud off. Many beers later they were good enough. Cleaned them up and set them on a window sill to dry off. They next day they ran fine.
> 
> The only difference with the 3rd one is that I took the box that the last video card came in and cut off a cpu size chunk. Set it against the pins and wrapped it all up in duct tape. I did this because I did slightly bend a few pins on the others. That was the cpu I'm using right now.


OK, the grit was attached to the wet&dry paper. What grit size was it (or series of grit sizes)? √

In addition, I assume this was due to the surface being concave or convex. How much material did you have to remove (less than it was thick, evidently)?


----------



## miklkit

I started with 600 grit and then went to 1000 grit paper. They were all quite concave. They would be making hard metal to metal contact on the edges while there was a big puddle of TIM in the center. They actually marred the finish of the heat sinks, showing a square pattern.

The lid is plenty thick enough as I have never heard of anyone going all the way through one. All that is needed is to remove all the zinc coating and get it down to bare copper. Musimus used polishing compound on his to give it a very nice mirror finish.

Note that this was with FX, not Ryzen.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, finally got the ryzen build up and running but i have a question. I'm trying to update the taichi bios but the UEFI Update Utility section of tools is missing entirely. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, finally got the ryzen build up and running but i have a question. I'm trying to update the taichi bios but the UEFI Update Utility section of tools is missing entirely. What am i doing wrong?


You'll have to update to BIOS 2.0 via the 2nd method as seen on the link below. After updating, the instant update tool will be available in the BIOS.

http://www.asrock.com/support/BIOSIG.asp?cat=BIOS8


----------



## FoamyV

Thanks for the input, F6 does nothing when i hit it though


----------



## Shau76434

Is this normal ? It's like the plastic starts from under and just ends halfway ? Or is this normal for the Taichi boards ?



The reason why I'm not sure about this , is becuase this is how my cpu arrived.


And the packaging of the taichi just looks used.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks for the input, F6 does nothing when i hit it though


Try F11

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3354854/asrock-x370-gaming-bios-issue.html


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barca130*
> 
> Is this normal ? It's like the plastic starts from under and just ends halfway ? Or is this normal for the Taichi boards ?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I'm not sure about this , is becuase this is how my cpu arrived.
> 
> 
> And the packaging of the taichi just looks used.


For the chokes or the cover over the heatsink?


----------



## FoamyV

Thank you for the tips, i ended up flashing the bios with a bootable dos disk. F6 and the menu is now avaiable.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thank you for the tips, i ended up flashing the bios with a bootable dos disk. F6 and the menu is now avaiable.


Sweet, np.


----------



## Shau76434

The reason why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> For the chokes or the cover over the heatsink?


The cover.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barca130*
> 
> The reason why
> The cover.


It's normal, all the images I'm finding of the Taichi look the same way, and my Fatal1ty board looks similar to it as well


----------



## Shau76434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> It's normal, all the images I'm finding of the Taichi look the same way, and my Fatal1ty board looks similar to it as well


Alright , thanks for the help.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barca130*
> 
> Alright , thanks for the help.


You're welcome, also since you said the box had a "used" look to it the easiest way to tell would be how the foam padding is attached, its held on by 4 black zip ties 3 near the corners and 1 kinda in-between the VRM heatsink and the Plastic IO cover at the top of the board. If that was missing when you opened the box that would be a bad sign


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Barca130*
> 
> Alright , thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, also since you said the box had a "used" look to it the easiest way to tell would be how the foam padding is attached, its held on by 4 black zip ties 3 near the corners and 1 kinda in-between the VRM heatsink and the Plastic IO cover at the top of the board. If that was missing when you opened the box that would be a bad sign
Click to expand...

I couldn't tell, what is the problem we are looking at?


----------



## ozlay

Going to start collecting parts for a new build in a few weeks. A black and white theme built around Ryzen.

PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rLXvcc

CPU: AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($319.98 @ NCIX US) 
CPU Cooler: CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ Newegg Marketplace) 
Motherboard: MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM ATX AM4 Motherboard ($289.88 @ OutletPC) 
Memory: G.Skill TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($321.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Samsung 960 Evo 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H) 
Case: Thermaltake Core P3 Snow Edition ATX Mid Tower Case ($120.98 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: SeaSonic Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($139.98 @ B&H) 
Total: $1512.79

Not sure if the ram will work however i think ill take the chance









I look forward to reading all of these posts. lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Going to start collecting parts for a new build in a few weeks. A black and white theme built around Ryzen.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rLXvcc
> 
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($319.98 @ NCIX US)
> 
> CPU Cooler: CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ Newegg Marketplace)
> 
> Motherboard: MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM ATX AM4 Motherboard ($289.88 @ OutletPC)
> 
> Memory: G.Skill TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($321.99 @ Newegg)
> 
> Storage: Samsung 960 Evo 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> 
> Case: Thermaltake Core P3 Snow Edition ATX Mid Tower Case ($120.98 @ Newegg)
> 
> Power Supply: SeaSonic Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($139.98 @ B&H)
> 
> Total: $1512.79
> 
> Not sure if the ram will work however i think ill take the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to reading all of these posts. lol


I'd go G.Skill 2x8GB 3200 CL14 instead of 2x16. GL Trying to hit 3200Mhz with that kit. If you need 32GB, go with 4x8GB. Should still have better results than dual rank 16gb sticks. Also, Unless you love the looks of the Titanium, I'd save $50-$100 and go with a Gigabyte K7 or Asrock x370 Taichi or Fatal1ty Pro. The Asrocks currently have mail in rebates at Newegg and you'll also save more cash (about $30) by writing a review and including your serial number.

http://www.asrock.com/events/usretailer/newegg-AM4-Apr/


----------



## Shau76434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> You're welcome, also since you said the box had a "used" look to it the easiest way to tell would be how the foam padding is attached, its held on by 4 black zip ties 3 near the corners and 1 kinda in-between the VRM heatsink and the Plastic IO cover at the top of the board. If that was missing when you opened the box that would be a bad sign


Those are luckily there and again thanks for the help


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

I have had problems with motherboards before but I have never seen some of the stuff I'm seeing with the Asus Crosshair VI. Everything I though I knew no longer applies and what I have learned is not replicatable. Just gonna get it to where it will boot and continue on with my build. I don't hear many other people saying anything about the problems with this board but man it's not like the last Crosshair I owned. I honestly don't think they ASUS/AMD will be able to fix it. Great CPU if it just worked, great MB if it just worked. Really don't know where to place fault.. Oh well.

Could be my fault because I bought parts before launch like my ram. But I figured GSkill Trident Z RGB F4-3000C15D-16GTZR would work. Not the fastest ram but very stable ram. Timings are a little tight at C15-16-16-35 but not no where near the tightest ram I've bought. Already have my block but when I tried the initial boot I knew that I have better just put an air cooler on it until I got a boot and some stability. Most aggravating system I've ever seen. I did have problems with Z170 and x99 but nothing like this. I've really never seen it being left up to the community to find a stable BIOS but I guess this is a whole new process. Really kinda seems like Asus just turned their backs on Ryzen as far as official support goes. Don't know what to feel about this. Pretty flustered with the whole deal right now. Maybe by the time I get my case mods done and the dual loop built it will be better. I bet the number of these boards getting RMAd is crazy high. I, at first, could not even get the BIOS to flash and it won't flash without the CPU and the BIOS renamer. You have to use the renamer, you just cant rename it yourslef and I haven't seen this posted yet. When my new ram arrives next week I will have almost $500 in ram for this board. But I can use the ram in other builds I guess. Just venting a little tonight, first time I've spoken of my problems with this CPU/MB but man it has some issues.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I have had problems with motherboards before but I have never seen some of the stuff I'm seeing with the Asus Crosshair VI. Everything I though I knew no longer applies and what I have learned is not replicatable. Just gonna get it to where it will boot and continue on with my build. I don't hear many other people saying anything about the problems with this board but man it's not like the last Crosshair I owned. I honestly don't think they ASUS/AMD will be able to fix it. Great CPU if it just worked, great MB if it just worked. Really don't know where to place fault.. Oh well.
> 
> Could be my fault because I bought parts before launch like my ram. But I figured GSkill Trident Z RGB F4-3000C15D-16GTZR would work. Not the fastest ram but very stable ram. Timings are a little tight at C15-16-16-35 but not no where near the tightest ram I've bought. Already have my block but when I tried the initial boot I knew that I have better just put an air cooler on it until I got a boot and some stability. Most aggravating system I've ever seen. I did have problems with Z170 and x99 but nothing like this. I've really never seen it being left up to the community to find a stable BIOS but I guess this is a whole new process. Really kinda seems like Asus just turned their backs on Ryzen as far as official support goes. Don't know what to feel about this. Pretty flustered with the whole deal right now. Maybe by the time I get my case mods done and the dual loop built it will be better. I bet the number of these boards getting RMAd is crazy high. I, at first, could not even get the BIOS to flash and it won't flash without the CPU and the BIOS renamer. You have to use the renamer, you just cant rename it yourslef and I haven't seen this posted yet. When my new ram arrives next week I will have almost $500 in ram for this board. But I can use the ram in other builds I guess. Just venting a little tonight, first time I've spoken of my problems with this CPU/MB but man it has some issues.


Try using all even number timings on your ram, I can't recall if it was AMD or a Motherboard manufacture said that even number timings work better on this platform. I actually replaced a Crosshair VI with the Professional Gaming I'm using now, no issues on my new board.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'd go G.Skill 2x8GB 3200 CL14 instead of 2x16. GL Trying to hit 3200Mhz with that kit. If you need 32GB, go with 4x8GB. Should still have better results than double sided 16gb sticks. Also, Unless you love the looks of the Titanium, I'd save $50-$100 and go with a Gigabyte K7 or Asrock x370 Taichi or Fatal1ty Pro. The Asrocks currently have mail in rebates at Newegg and you'll also save more cash (about $30) by writing a review and including your serial number.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/events/usretailer/newegg-AM4-Apr/


White and black build so id like to stick with the Titanium. As it has more white then the Taichi. However I am open to suggestions.

How is the ASRock X370 Killer?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> White and black build so id like to stick with the Titanium. As it has more white then the Taichi. However I am open to suggestions.
> 
> How is the ASRock X370 Killer?


MSI Titanium looks silver to me. I've seen it in a white case. Still looks nice.

As for RAM, go with a 2x8GB or 4x8GB G.Skill 3200Mhz CAS 14 kit. RGB or not, doesn't matter. At this moment, only 2 sticks can run at 3200Mhz CL14 at this time.


----------



## Hueristic

This is some important info if anyone hasn't seen it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625647/ddr4-for-ryzen/70#post_25984436

And chew has dual rank 32g running @3200 on tiachi if you read a bit farther.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> This is some important info if anyone hasn't seen it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625647/ddr4-for-ryzen/70#post_25984436
> 
> And chew has dual rank 32g running @3200 on tiachi if you read a bit farther.


Nice. Not exactly plug and play though. Takes work.


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I have had problems with motherboards before but I have never seen some of the stuff I'm seeing with the Asus Crosshair VI. Everything I though I knew no longer applies and what I have learned is not replicatable. Just gonna get it to where it will boot and continue on with my build. I don't hear many other people saying anything about the problems with this board but man it's not like the last Crosshair I owned. I honestly don't think they ASUS/AMD will be able to fix it. Great CPU if it just worked, great MB if it just worked. Really don't know where to place fault.. Oh well.
> 
> Could be my fault because I bought parts before launch like my ram. But I figured GSkill Trident Z RGB F4-3000C15D-16GTZR would work. Not the fastest ram but very stable ram. Timings are a little tight at C15-16-16-35 but not no where near the tightest ram I've bought. Already have my block but when I tried the initial boot I knew that I have better just put an air cooler on it until I got a boot and some stability. Most aggravating system I've ever seen. I did have problems with Z170 and x99 but nothing like this. I've really never seen it being left up to the community to find a stable BIOS but I guess this is a whole new process. Really kinda seems like Asus just turned their backs on Ryzen as far as official support goes. Don't know what to feel about this. Pretty flustered with the whole deal right now. Maybe by the time I get my case mods done and the dual loop built it will be better. I bet the number of these boards getting RMAd is crazy high. I, at first, could not even get the BIOS to flash and it won't flash without the CPU and the BIOS renamer. You have to use the renamer, you just cant rename it yourslef and I haven't seen this posted yet. When my new ram arrives next week I will have almost $500 in ram for this board. But I can use the ram in other builds I guess. Just venting a little tonight, first time I've spoken of my problems with this CPU/MB but man it has some issues.


I suggest a tour through the depths of the ROG Crosshair VI Overclocking thread (approaching 8000 posts at this writing). BIOSes are now more mature (albeit not without issues, mostly related to overclocking), and no further board damaging should occur with the new BIOSes. It is not necessary to have a CPU present to flash the BIOS; it is necessary to have the new BIOS on a USB as a correctly named file (written by another PC). Memory performance (beyond its JEDEC specified performance) depends on settings, and who made the chips. There is a wealth of information, but it does take a while to digest. A pre-digested summary may be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db/0_30.


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Are a lot of people having trouble with their x370 taichis ?


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'm looking to build my dad a computer for Father's Day. I really want to do an AMD build but I have heard a lot of bad things about the Ryzen boards. Have these issues been rectified by now? All I really need is a board that I can trust to run error free for ~5 years at stock speeds. I'm open to any manufacturer except for Asrock. I've seen way too many failures from them to even consider them anymore. Thank you.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Going to start collecting parts for a new build in a few weeks. A black and white theme built around Ryzen.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rLXvcc
> 
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($319.98 @ NCIX US)
> 
> CPU Cooler: CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ Newegg Marketplace)
> 
> Motherboard: MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM ATX AM4 Motherboard ($289.88 @ OutletPC)
> 
> Memory: G.Skill TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($321.99 @ Newegg)
> 
> Storage: Samsung 960 Evo 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($249.99 @ B&H)
> 
> Case: Thermaltake Core P3 Snow Edition ATX Mid Tower Case ($120.98 @ Newegg)
> 
> Power Supply: SeaSonic Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($139.98 @ B&H)
> 
> Total: $1512.79
> 
> Not sure if the ram will work however i think ill take the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to reading all of these posts. lol


Galax, HoF ram. Definitely white, haven't heard of a kit that wasn't bdie and it's not as expensive as tridentz or the rebranded ryzen flavor. . Only 8 gig single rank dimms though. There's a 2x8 3600 kit of HoF ram on a qvl listed at 3200 docp.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I'm looking to build my dad a computer for Father's Day. I really want to do an AMD build but I have heard a lot of bad things about the Ryzen boards. Have these issues been rectified by now? All I really need is a board that I can trust to run error free for ~5 years at stock speeds. I'm open to any manufacturer except for Asrock. I've seen way too many failures from them to even consider them anymore. Thank you.


Plenty of us are stable and worry free, however, having built PCs for my mom and dad i would say absolutely wait a while until the BIOSes mature even more. Some people even on stock speeds are having issues especially with xfr (its why for people that just plan on using em for daily needs, just get non x chips instead).

Otherwise i have been rock solid stable for over 2 weeks now with OCed 1700x and ram at 2933.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I'm looking to build my dad a computer for Father's Day. I really want to do an AMD build but I have heard a lot of bad things about the Ryzen boards. Have these issues been rectified by now? All I really need is a board that I can trust to run error free for ~5 years at stock speeds. I'm open to any manufacturer except for Asrock. I've seen way too many failures from them to even consider them anymore. Thank you.


Most of the "bad" things have been rectified for weeks now. The biggest thing that's left is wider ram compatibility at higher speed. It works, just not necessarily as fast as it's rated without some tweaking. We expect most of it will wind up working near it's rated speed. That has improved, keeps improving even.

So what's your dad going to do on the pc?


----------



## FoamyV

Me again, got a few questions, what are the tips and tricks for setting mem. freq, i had some patriot viper 3200 laying around that i used for this build. It's running at 2133 atm, xmp profile bootloops the system. What should i look into to get it as high as possible aside from buying some new ram. Also, HWMONITOR - do the temps there reflect the real scenario or do you substract 20 from them for a 1800x? Thank you.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Thank you for your reply. What I need and as a pretty avid PC builder, it pains me to ask this, is some stable settings on my CH6 MB to get my 1800x working normally. 3.6 with xfr working is fine for me or an oc profile that holds it at 4ghz. It's going to be under water with it's own 480 rad (dual loop) so temp is not really an issue but I would really like for it to only boost up when needed and idle at 3.6 or lower to keep fans off. Just the rad should keep it cool without fans running at 3.6 (lord I hope so). Here is the build specs.

Asus ch6, 1800x, 256 960evo, dual 480mm ek 60mm thickness, dual d5 revos, dual big Vega (figure they should be out by the time the build is complete), dual 250ml res, primochill fittings and petg, 19 ek 1200rpm fans, gutted and plexi'd ehthoo primo, NZXT 6" LED, Corsair 1200AXi, cable mod cables,

This is a pic of my current pc that I will be selling: 6700k, Gigabyte Xtreme 980ti, all EK, enthoo primo


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> Are a lot of people having trouble with their x370 taichis ?


Not that I've really heard outside of the normal issues that all the boards were having, the latest BIOS on the Taichi seems to working quite well.

Chew was pushing the board to its limits he just posted a screenshot with ref clock at 120 which caused WIFI to stop working, but issues at that high of a reference clock is to be expected.


----------



## Scorpion49

Can anyone help me out?? I've got a 1700X with two motherboard, the Asus B350 Prime and the Gigabyte Gaming K7. I am using a 2x8 kit of G-skill 2666 mhz RAM. On the B350 board with the 0513 BIOS I was able to run it at 3200mhz with just a slight bump in voltage to 1.250V at the original CAS15 for weeks with zero issues.

Then I got the K7 in and moved everything over to that. I was able to run XMP at 2666 with the F2 BIOS so I upgraded to the F3b and then it wouldn't even POST if anything above 2133 was selected. OK, so I moved everything back to the B350 board and since I had BIOS on my mind, I went and checked - lo and behold they released the AGESA update. Well guess what, now THAT board is stuck at 2133mhz too! Same kit that ran at 3200 since launch now won't budge past 2133 no matter what, I spent hours and hours trying to get it to work. I am able to run 2133mhz at CAS10 on both boards, so it is responding to the parameters I put in but both just go into boot loops if I go even to 2400.

What gives? I thought the AGESA update was suppose to improve compatibility, not completely disable overclocking on the RAM.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Me again, got a few questions, what are the tips and tricks for setting mem. freq, i had some patriot viper 3200 laying around that i used for this build. It's running at 2133 atm, xmp profile bootloops the system. What should i look into to get it as high as possible aside from buying some new ram. Also, HWMONITOR - do the temps there reflect the real scenario or do you u7substract 20 from them for a 1800x? Thank you.


Loosen the timings. up the vdimm, set vtt to 1/2 vdimm. default speed usually includes default vdimm of 1.2 whiel your ram is rated at speed with 1.35.. usually. As for temps when the reading is tctl temp that's the one that's 20 degrees higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I have had problems with motherboards before but I have never seen some of the stuff I'm seeing with the Asus Crosshair VI. Everything I though I knew no longer applies and what I have learned is not replicatable. Just gonna get it to where it will boot and continue on with my build. I don't hear many other people saying anything about the problems with this board
> 
> .


You missed the party. LOTS of people were experiencing problems with that board especially with the release bios and the nasty self bricking. DId you flash the bios to the latest version and how's it running at stock?


----------



## MadOver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I'm looking to build my dad a computer for Father's Day. I really want to do an AMD build but I have heard a lot of bad things about the Ryzen boards. Have these issues been rectified by now? All I really need is a board that I can trust to run error free for ~5 years at stock speeds. I'm open to any manufacturer except for Asrock. I've seen way too many failures from them to even consider them anymore. Thank you.


Well, been running their stuff for the last few years, several rigs build and zero issues, actually fewer builds done using MSI and some got some nasty bugs that took me a while to get around


----------



## Code-Red

Excuse the ugly cable management and stock cooling. THIS is how AsRock should have sold these boards, without all that gaudy Taichi crap. A quick tape job and some Plasti-dip later and she looks fantastic (pictures don't so it justice). Just waiting on a 1080Ti block, some acrylic sheet to cover the PSU/wires/pump, and she's all set.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

...Why did you plastidip your motherboard?


----------



## Artikbot

Personally I think the vanilla Taichi looks much better, but different strokes for different folks.

Any news on the updated BIOS for the AX370 Gaming 5? Word is the 11th this month, but I find it strange there's been no beta or anything yet.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ...Why did you plastidip your motherboard?


Cuts down on deadly motherboard glare while you're scanning the Matrix.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Loosen the timings. up the vdimm, set vtt to 1/2 vdimm. default speed usually includes default vdimm of 1.2 whiel your ram is rated at speed with 1.35.. usually. As for temps when the reading is tctl temp that's the one that's 20 degrees higher.
> You missed the party. LOTS of people were experiencing problems with that board especially with the release bios and the nasty self bricking. DId you flash the bios to the latest version and how's it running at stock?


Thanks, will try it out, to what extent should i loosen the timings? And another question, i have an m2 drive and 2 ssd-s all samsung, the m2 drive runs at the advertised speeds but the two sdd's don't go over 220 for reading and 180 for writing. Both are rated at 540/520. What could be the cause?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Personally I think the vanilla Taichi looks much better, but different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Any news on the updated BIOS for the AX370 Gaming 5? Word is the 11th this month, but I find it strange there's been no beta or anything yet.


Two new beta bios have been posted on their forums; F5G and F5J


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ...Why did you plastidip your motherboard?


Because I'm not a 14 year old who enjoys sparkles and glitter. I want a motherboard that works and isn't obtrusively tacky.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Because I'm not a 14 year old who enjoys sparkles and glitter. I want a motherboard that works and isn't obtrusively tacky.


I'm a 30-year old who enjoys sparkles and glitter. My motherboard still works, incidentally. Subjective opinions on aesthetics don't carry an age qualifier and I wouldn't have snarked on yours had your first post on the subject (in this thread, anyway) been less dismissive.

You made your motherboard look better (to you). Great!







No reason to sneer at people who like different things.


----------



## yendor

Sparkles make it go faster!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Sparkles make it go faster!


Sure, why not? Obvious disdain aside, subjective appreciation is a thing.

I paid less for my GT7 than I did for my 990FX and X79 Saberteeth, neither of which were LED fantasias and neither of which offered any additional headroom over the GT7 relative to the limits of my cooling and the limits of their respective chips under ambient cooling. The sparkly pony princess LED's aren't taking anything away, so if they're causing one an existential crisis, one can turn them off and plastidip their board without being a knob.


----------



## Simmons572

Any word on mATX with x8/x8 PCI-E and SLI Support?


----------



## FoamyV

iAny reason why sdd's should have lower speed when an m2 pcie ssd is present? (1.5 x slower)


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Two new beta bios have been posted on their forums; F5G and F5J


DAAAYUM

Missed that completely. Off I go. Cheers lad!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Sure, why not? Obvious disdain aside, subjective appreciation is a thing.
> 
> I paid less for my GT7 than I did for my 990FX and X79 Saberteeth, neither of which were LED fantasias and neither of which offered any additional headroom over the GT7 relative to the limits of my cooling and the limits of their respective chips under ambient cooling. The sparkly pony princess LED's aren't taking anything away, so if they're causing one an existential crisis, one can turn them off and plastidip their board without being a knob.


edit- I said that forgetting that we haven't seen it here, but Zeneffect achieved better results on a gt7 after just turning on the leds. And setting them to "breathe". I do admit to a disdain for aesthetic OVER function, but other people's don't hurt me... Kinda annnoyed by marketing emphasis and I'll make fun of msi's rgb software because it was definitely sub par. Improved, or so I hear.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> iAny reason why sdd's should have lower speed when an m2 pcie ssd is present? (1.5 x slower)


does the m2 slot in question share lanes with the sata drives? Check your boards documentation...


----------



## thebishopp

Are there ANY AM4 boards (350 or 370) without all the led ****e? I appreciate some people like it, but I want a PC, not a bloody christmas tree! The case I bought has no window, but if there are good quality boards without the lights, I'll take them over lights anyday.

Seems utterly superficial as well - when you're using a pc, are you looking at the monitor or the box itself? I don't understand the appeal. Fair play to those who do, and I should qualify after that little vent that I have Asperger's so constantly flashing (or "breathing") lights will hurt my brain.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebishopp*
> 
> Are there ANY AM4 boards (350 or 370) without all the led ****e? I appreciate some people like it, but I want a PC, not a bloody christmas tree! The case I bought has no window, but if there are good quality boards without the lights, I'll take them over lights anyday.
> 
> Seems utterly superficial as well - when you're using a pc, are you looking at the monitor or the box itself? I don't understand the appeal. Fair play to those who do, and I should qualify after that little vent that I have Asperger's so constantly flashing (or "breathing") lights will hurt my brain.


Buy one with it and turn it off, all of em can be turned off in the BIOS.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebishopp*
> 
> Are there ANY AM4 boards (350 or 370) without all the led ****e? I appreciate some people like it, but I want a PC, not a bloody christmas tree! The case I bought has no window, but if there are good quality boards without the lights, I'll take them over lights anyday.
> 
> Seems utterly superficial as well - when you're using a pc, are you looking at the monitor or the box itself? I don't understand the appeal. Fair play to those who do, and I should qualify after that little vent that I have Asperger's so constantly flashing (or "breathing") lights will hurt my brain.


ASUS Prime Pro. I don't think it's completely sans, but it's quite stripped down. Most boards also allow you to switch off any LED's, so i wouldn't choose a lesser board if you're willing to spend on a high-end model, but are concerned by LED's.

Incidentally, my PC is sat in a place where I can frequently see my disco lightshow and I fairly exude whimsy. I freely acknowledge that it's not for everybody, but I like the option.


----------



## thebishopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ASUS Prime Pro.


http://www.ebuyer.com/779120-asus-amd-prime-x370-pro-am4-socket-motherboard-90mb0td0-m0eay0 this one? If so it's £149 at ebuyer right now so I may well order it tonight...


----------



## SuperZan

That's the one. What lighting it does have is as minimal as you'll get from a high-end board on this platform, and ASUS makes it fairly easy to switch off. Besides that, it's about as utilitarian an X370 design as we've got.


----------



## thebishopp

Thanks. Budget wise I'd prefer a 350 board, but this would give me the option of crossfire later on...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> DAAAYUM
> 
> Missed that completely. Off I go. Cheers lad!


This might also be relevant to the G5.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_50#post_25993168


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Any word on mATX with x8/x8 PCI-E and SLI Support?


Biostar X370GT3 Micro?

Edit: NVM its an x370 but its only 16x/4x


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebishopp*
> 
> Thanks. Budget wise I'd prefer a 350 board, but this would give me the option of crossfire later on...


Budgets the word. B350 can crossfire, board may not. B350 has a few less pcie lanes. Some boards won't have a feature you'd really like ( why are we missing usb 3.1 on some?) or lack the expansion.slot that'd make crossfire possible and as almost always "for a few dollars more" can get more of what you want...


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Loosen the timings. up the vdimm, set vtt to 1/2 vdimm. default speed usually includes default vdimm of 1.2 whiel your ram is rated at speed with 1.35.. usually. As for temps when the reading is tctl temp that's the one that's 20 degrees higher.
> You missed the party. LOTS of people were experiencing problems with that board especially with the release bios and the nasty self bricking. DId you flash the bios to the latest version and how's it running at stock?[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Loosen the timings. up the vdimm, set vtt to 1/2 vdimm. default speed usually includes default vdimm of 1.2 whiel your ram is rated at speed with 1.35.. usually. As for temps when the reading is tctl temp that's the one that's 20 degrees higher.
> You missed the party. LOTS of people were experiencing problems with that board especially with the release bios and the nasty self bricking. DId you flash the bios to the latest version and how's it running at stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 1001. It's sorta ok at stock. Now when I enter any timings the board cycles through about a dozen codes and then posts to the default settings. Ughhh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Buy one with it and turn it off, all of em can be turned off in the BIOS.


And there are some that the leds just stop working depending on bios! Lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ASUS Prime Pro. I don't think it's completely sans, but it's quite stripped down. Most boards also allow you to switch off any LED's, so i wouldn't choose a lesser board if you're willing to spend on a high-end model, but are concerned by LED's.
> 
> Incidentally, my PC is sat in a place where I can frequently see my disco lightshow and I fairly exude whimsy. I freely acknowledge that it's not for everybody, but I like the option.


Yeah that was going to be my first choice depending on Asrocks release and it's still between that one and an asrock when I finally decide to pull the trigger. By then all the bios issues should be worked out.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ASUS Prime Pro. I don't think it's completely sans, but it's quite stripped down. Most boards also allow you to switch off any LED's, so i wouldn't choose a lesser board if you're willing to spend on a high-end model, but are concerned by LED's.
> 
> Incidentally, my PC is sat in a place where I can frequently see my disco lightshow and I fairly exude whimsy. I freely acknowledge that it's not for everybody, but I like the option.


Wasn't intended to be snarky toward you in particular (my apologies if it came off that way), but the industry in general. I'm sick and tired of these overpriced glitter boxes. I want a machine that works, and that looks minimal. Absolutely NO aib's at all stepped up to the plate during the Ryzen launch which really put sand in my crotch, if you catch my drift.

Plan was always to buy the board, ensure it worked when overclocked to 4Ghz, used my TridentZ RGB B-die ram at 3200 (which I'll be turning the LED's off ASAP), and be good and happy that my machine isn't lighting up my room during late nights of gaming.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Biostar X370GT3 Micro?


Nope. Spec sheet says xfire not sli. This one I would pass on.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Nope. Spec sheet says xfire not sli. This one I would pass on.


Indeed the second 16x slot is a pcie 2.0 4x. which is odd considering it is an x370. I wonder why they made it an x370 if it only has one 16x slot. So much wasted PCIE lanes?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> 1001. It's sorta ok at stock. Now when I enter any timings the board cycles through about a dozen codes and then posts to the default settings. Ughhh.


Ryzen has a very specific, annoying, and long training cycle. Small steps as you oc the ram seem to work better. Chew* posted his method which cut down the wait, worth the time to look for.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Ryzen has a very specific, annoying, and long training cycle. Small steps as you oc the ram seem to work better. Chew* posted his method which cut down the wait, worth the time to look for.


Yea it does, they are however getting much much faster, the test BIOSes for Asus are making it post a bit faster, from what i hear x99 also has a very slow post time, my z97 was instant.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Indeed the second 16x slot is a pcie 2.0 4x. which is odd considering it is an x370. I wonder why they made it an x370 if it only has one 16x slot. So much wasted PCIE lanes?


I don't see it on sale anywhere. Might not exist outside of marketing department. Larger players manage to do this from time to time.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Wasn't intended to be snarky toward you in particular (my apologies if it came off that way), but the industry in general. I'm sick and tired of these overpriced glitter boxes. I want a machine that works, and that looks minimal. Absolutely NO aib's at all stepped up to the plate during the Ryzen launch which really put sand in my crotch, if you catch my drift.
> 
> Plan was always to buy the board, ensure it worked when overclocked to 4Ghz, used my TridentZ RGB B-die ram at 3200 (which I'll be turning the LED's off ASAP), and be good and happy that my machine isn't lighting up my room during late nights of gaming.


RGBs can be glitter boxes if you have it on different settings. My friend has a computer that has an ambient white light in his case (and some parts) that is not too flashy, and quite pleasing. It's all in a matter of how you do it. He likes to showcase it a little. That's fine for him.

I get that there are some people that don't prefer any aesthetics, just a plain black box of computer. However, many AIB's won't heavily consider much to make more stuff without RGB, let alone LEDs in general. This especially includes the higher end boards. You'd be used to seeing lower to mid-range boards have a simpler look. Those who prefer any type of LEDs are in the majority. So manufacturers will make more product with such. I'm semi in the same boat, which is why at the end of the day, I opted for the MSI Carbon. It's not flashy, and has minimal LED lights, which probably won't even be seen all that much anyway, and a full black board, which is simple, yet still sleek. I wouldn't have minded the Biostar board either, as the flag pattern doesn't bother me at all. Most of it will be hidden anyway.

I'm not knocking your preference on this. I understand it. Some RGB heavy builds I have seen are worthy of an eye roll or two. Although, I wouldn't go as far as plasti-dip myself to hide the board.


----------



## shhek0

Any rumors of the MSI's "M" line-up. My patience is near the end but at this time I still do not want to buy a Pro Carbon. Would like an M5 like from the Z270 lineup for example.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Any rumors of the MSI's "M" line-up. My patience is near the end but at this time I still do not want to buy a Pro Carbon. Would like an M5 like from the Z270 lineup for example.


I was holding out for the possibility of an M7 of some sort, but I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon. So I am not holding my breath for that. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> RGBs can be glitter boxes if you have it on different settings. My friend has a computer that has an ambient white light in his case (and some parts) that is not too flashy, and quite pleasing. It's all in a matter of how you do it. He likes to showcase it a little. That's fine for him.
> 
> I get that there are some people that don't prefer any aesthetics, just a plain black box of computer. However, many AIB's won't heavily consider much to make more stuff without RGB, let alone LEDs in general. This especially includes the higher end boards. You'd be used to seeing lower to mid-range boards have a simpler look. Those who prefer any type of LEDs are in the majority. So manufacturers will make more product with such. I'm semi in the same boat, which is why at the end of the day, I opted for the MSI Carbon. It's not flashy, and has minimal LED lights, which probably won't even be seen all that much anyway, and a full black board, which is simple, yet still sleek. I wouldn't have minded the Biostar board either, as the flag pattern doesn't bother me at all. Most of it will be hidden anyway.
> 
> I'm not knocking your preference on this. I understand it. Some RGB heavy builds I have seen are worthy of an eye roll or two. Although, I wouldn't go as far as plasti-dip myself to hide the board.


Thats exactly what i did, my nzxt h440 light is white and so is my evga gtx 1060, so the only RGB is the 1700's stock cooler and looks awesome when its just one thing imo.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I was holding out for the possibility of an M7 of some sort, but I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon. So I am not holding my breath for that. I could be wrong though.


More boards are coming. Any manufacturer who didn't step up because of demand would be leaving money on the table for the competition.

I keep wandering over to manufacturer web sites hoping to see my unicorn board. Ah well. There's always pizza.

Gigabyte has the first a320 board out? Asrock with a new b350? Both priced at ~70 us on the egg.


----------



## Scotty99

The ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 is hands down the best board for the money, too bad its red tho so i had to go with the killer lol.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.msi.com/pdf/presale/x370-gaming-plus
https://www.msi.com/pdf/presale/x370-gaming-pro
https://www.msi.com/pdf/presale/b350-gaming-pro-carbon <---- 2x USB 3.1 Gen 2 + Intel LAN ... also I think it has 8 chokes on left side which is a good sign that it is the X370 sans SLI
https://www.msi.com/pdf/presale/b350-krait-gaming
https://www.msi.com/pdf/presale/b350m-pro-vdh
https://www.msi.com/pdf/presale/a320m-gaming-pro

B350 Pro carbon supposedly $135 per B&H https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1329199-REG/msi_b350_gaming_pro_carbon.html


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> does the m2 slot in question share lanes with the sata drives? Check your boards documentation...


Nope, checked the manual, doesn't mention anything about that. My board is an Asrock x370 Taichi, if it's of any help. The system freezes quite often when i have the two ssd's connected.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Nope, checked the manual, doesn't mention anything about that. My board is an Asrock x370 Taichi, if it's of any help. The system freezes quite often when i have the two ssd's connected.


I've got an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro with 3 SSD's connected. System never freezes.

According to Tweaktown in regards to the M.2's, "Two M.2 Slots : Almost all X370 motherboards feature one x4 PCI-E 3.0 M.2 slot that offers 32Gb/s of bandwidth. ASRock also decided to add in a second M.2 slot, but instead of getting x4 PCI-E 3.0 it gets x4 PCI-E 2.0. It shares that x4 PCI-E 2.0 with the last x16 slot, and can offer 20Gb/s of bandwidth. So if your drive doesn't really go over 2000Mbps, then you won't face a performance penalty by using the second slot."


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> More boards are coming. Any manufacturer who didn't step up because of demand would be leaving money on the table for the competition.
> 
> I keep wandering over to manufacturer web sites hoping to see my unicorn board. Ah well. *There's always pizza.*
> 
> Gigabyte has the first a320 board out? Asrock with a new b350? Both priced at ~70 us on the egg.


Pizza is always the answer.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've got an Asrock Fatal1ty Pro with 3 SSD's connected. System never freezes.
> 
> According to Tweaktown in regards to the M.2's, "Two M.2 Slots : Almost all X370 motherboards feature one x4 PCI-E 3.0 M.2 slot that offers 32Gb/s of bandwidth. ASRock also decided to add in a second M.2 slot, but instead of getting x4 PCI-E 3.0 it gets x4 PCI-E 2.0. It shares that x4 PCI-E 2.0 with the last x16 slot, and can offer 20Gb/s of bandwidth. So if your drive doesn't really go over 2000Mbps, then you won't face a performance penalty by using the second slot."


Yeah it doesn't mention anything with sata, right now i have the main m2 slot with an 960evo and two separate ssd's on sata. The m2 ssd speed is right on the money but the two ssd's are just a bit better than a hard drive. Aside from that, the lan/wireless driver seems to randomly fail. Maybe updating through bioses from 1.4 to 2 botched something up and i should reinstall the operating system. What extra drivres do you install? or you're only letting windows choose?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Nope, checked the manual, doesn't mention anything about that. My board is an Asrock x370 Taichi, if it's of any help. The system freezes quite often when i have the two ssd's connected.


actually other than the 16 lanes dedicated to graphics the rest are sent to the chipset and can be shared. M2_1 does not share lanes for you as far as I can tell. Since m2_2 population disables sata... 5? It shares lanes there. The two sata that are controlled by the asmedia chip are split off of something though it's not clear what.

There was some vague, to me at least, issue with the wifi/bluetooth module for a couple of people. I doubt it's appliable but you could disable/uninstall it to see if it does make a difference easily enough.

And, given you have it available, bclk ~107 , maybe bit higher? causes pcie to drop to gen 2 with attendant drop in speed.

And then there's the tweaktown review . which points out the sharing of lanes for m2_2 and the last x16 slot?

Stuff to eliminate. Maybe see something that does give you a better clue to fix it.

Lan/wireless problem ? Definitely start by disabling the wireless parts


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> actually other than the 16 lanes dedicated to graphics the rest are sent to the chipset and can be shared. M2_1 does not share lanes for you as far as I can tell. Since m2_2 population disables sata... 5? It shares lanes there. The two sata that are controlled by the asmedia chip are split off of something though it's not clear what.
> 
> There was some vague, to me at least, issue with the wifi/bluetooth module for a couple of people. I doubt it's appliable but you could disable/uninstall it to see if it does make a difference easily enough.
> 
> And, given you have it available, bclk ~107 , maybe bit higher? causes pcie to drop to gen 2 with attendant drop in speed.
> 
> And then there's the tweaktown review . which points out the sharing of lanes for m2_2 and the last x16 slot?
> 
> Stuff to eliminate. Maybe see something that does give you a better clue to fix it.
> 
> Lan/wireless problem ? Definitely start by disabling the wireless parts


Thanks, disabled wireless/bluetooth to see if the connection fails again. Everything's stock on the bios so bclk @ 107 is out of question i guess. m2_2 isn't populated, the only populated slots are m2_1 and sata3_2 and sata3_3. I have only one card on the pcie 1 slot.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Yeah it doesn't mention anything with sata, right now i have the main m2 slot with an 960evo and two separate ssd's on sata. The m2 ssd speed is right on the money but the two ssd's are just a bit better than a hard drive. Aside from that, the lan/wireless driver seems to randomly fail. Maybe updating through bioses from 1.4 to 2 botched something up and i should reinstall the operating system. What extra drivres do you install? or you're only letting windows choose?


Only Windows 10 drivers installed. No problem with Bluetooth after installing the antenna's. No driver crashes at all.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just can't see a point in using a top notch processor on mediocre MB and chipset.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Only Windows 10 drivers installed. No problem with Bluetooth after installing the antenna's. No driver crashes at all.


Welp, i'm sad, going to reformat and try again. What's the general consensus on ram, which ram would 3200 without a hitch or mostly without a hitch? Looking into gettin a pair of new sticks since these patriots aren't cutting it.


----------



## Artikbot

GSKill Ripjaws Z 3200MHz CL14 is guaranteed pretty much.


----------



## yendor

And the ryzen essential info thread has a link to rymem , a handy spot to see if a particular kit is working well on your board, or any board.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> And the ryzen essential info thread has a link to rymem , a handy spot to see if a particular kit is working well on your board, or any board.


Thanks, will have a look through the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> GSKill Ripjaws Z 3200MHz CL14 is guaranteed pretty much.


I'm only seeing Ripjaws V and Trident Z where i'm from, which one are you referring to?

here's a link, are these the ones?

http://www.shop4pc.ro/memorie-gskill-ripjaws-v-classic-black-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-3200mhz-cl14-135v-dual-channel-kit-f43200c14d16gvk-p-45450.html


----------



## Artikbot

Oh yeah idiot me, I meant Trident Zs lol

But AFAIK all GSkill 3200MHz CL14 kits are near enough guaranteed to use Samsung memory - Hynix doesn't have chips that tight at those speeds I don't think.

Though if you want a 100% guarantee - get my memory. KFA2 HOF DDR4-3600 CL17. Samsung B dies, clock to 3200 CL14 on 1.35V all day long. I paid a whole 130 EUR for mines.


----------



## NoDestiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just can't see a point in using a top notch processor on mediocre MB and chipset.


For me and what I need, I don't care much for these high end boards...
1. I don't need SLI or Crossfire.
2. I'm not willing to spend $100+ more to overclock a potential ~100Mhz more.
3. I don't need onboard wifi.
4. I don't need onboard video (though few come without).
5. I don't need the majority of other features high end boards offer.

High end boards aren't for everybody. As long as it will run the processor, ram, videocard, and storage drives... I'd rather spend ~$100 than $200-350 to essential do the same thing. Rarely does a low or mid range motherboard not satisfy me. A decent B350 board should fit all my needs.

On top of that, I'd rather save the money this early in the Ryzen game, getting a basic board, and waiting until AM4+ comes out to splurge on a higher end board, if the features are warranted at that time. I'm guessing 2 years out? Though, future tech is kind of an irrelevant excuse... I expect all technologies involved in Ryzen 2, or 2+, or whatever it will be called, to be much more mature and hold better value. Just my own speculation, though.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Oh yeah idiot me, I meant Trident Zs lol
> 
> But AFAIK all GSkill 3200MHz CL14 kits are near enough guaranteed to use Samsung memory - Hynix doesn't have chips that tight at those speeds I don't think.
> 
> Though if you want a 100% guarantee - get my memory. KFA2 HOF DDR4-3600 CL17. Samsung B dies, clock to 3200 CL14 on 1.35V all day long. I paid a whole 130 EUR for mines.


Those look pretty enticing and match the color scheme though i can't find them anywhere, where have you bought them from?


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Those look pretty enticing and match the color scheme though i can't find them anywhere, where have you bought them from?


A local retailer here... I know they're relatively easy to find in Europe, not sure about anywhere else. KFA2 is known as Galax in other parts of the globe if that helps.

This is them sold under the Galax brand:

http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3600.html


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> A local retailer here... I know they're relatively easy to find in Europe, not sure about anywhere else. KFA2 is known as Galax in other parts of the globe if that helps.
> 
> This is them sold under the Galax brand:
> 
> http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3600.html


It was on sale, lower than comparable gskill


----------



## SteelBox

When will Gigabyte release new boards? They already have them on their page.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It was on sale, lower than comparable gskill


Cheaper than anything else - including bottom of the barrel cheapass Corsair LPX.

Still MSRP is 165 EUR, well below anything else in that same tier.


----------



## jigzaw

Just like to know what is voltage for VDDP on Asrock AB350 Pro4 used for?


----------



## mus1mus

The 1.8V?

Nothing. It won't affect your OC.


----------



## jigzaw

At auto, the value shown 0.945V, I did a manual and placed it at 0.980V


----------



## Despoiler

I've been in contract with Biostar support reporting a few bugs in their most recent 314 BIOS. They are responsive. I get a reply within 24 hours. Though when I am reporting bugs they always point me to some documentation on how to do something. Obviously if I am already doing that something I don't need to read the directions again. Anyways, they confirmed a new BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.4 is dropping in April.


----------



## ITAngel

The system and setup is coming out pretty nice so far.




Love to set up the system LED to response to the audio tracks and my kids love it.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I've been in contract with Biostar support reporting a few bugs in their most recent 314 BIOS. They are responsive. I get a reply within 24 hours. Though when I am reporting bugs they always point me to some documentation on how to do something. Obviously if I am already doing that something I don't need to read the directions again. Anyways, they confirmed a new BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.4 is dropping in April.


Cheers. Yeah, they've been responsive to my information regarding memory tweaks from BIOS to BIOS.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Cheaper than anything else - including bottom of the barrel cheapass Corsair LPX.
> 
> Still MSRP is 165 EUR, well below anything else in that same tier.


My god, that ram is like the holy grail, can't find it anywhere, especially for the price you paid for it. Is this the equivalent chip only different trademark?

http://www.shop4pc.ro/memorie-gskill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-3600mhz-135v-cl17-dual-channel-kit-f43600c17d16gtz-p-45422.html

It costs 220 euros though.


----------



## SteelBox

I am thinking of buying Asus x370 prime. If somehow bios update brick board does it fall under warranty?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So... am I correct in assuming MSI is now the slowest to be getting BIOS updates out? they still haven't gotten AGESA 1.0.0.4 out yet







.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> My god, that ram is like the holy grail, can't find it anywhere, especially for the price you paid for it. Is this the equivalent chip only different trademark?
> 
> http://www.shop4pc.ro/memorie-gskill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-3600mhz-135v-cl17-dual-channel-kit-f43600c17d16gtz-p-45422.html
> 
> It costs 220 euros though.


That kit is not.

I suppose for 142 euros this might be ok....

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Memoire-PC/Memoire-DDR4/KFA2/4976653-Memoire-PC-HOF-DDR4-3600MHz-16Go-DDR4-CAS17.htm

I kid. it's the same kit. Less? I'm not up on conversion rates and scratch my head when the term VAT pops up.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I am thinking of buying Asus x370 prime. If somehow bios update brick board does it fall under warranty?


Yes. But the x370 prime wasn't the one most likely to do this, if it ever did. If you update the bios to the latest version it won't happen the same way.

@Aussiejuggalo Waiting sucks Maybe it'll be better for the possibly longer amount of work. Or they left early for easter weekend. Second biggest msi holiday after chinese new year? (lamest excuse given for motherboard shortages and bios states EVER) Eh... scratch that last remark. No motherboard maker ever came up with that excuse.


----------



## FoamyV

Got some reporting to do, maybe you guys can help, the ssd's have gotten progressively slower and slower. Last time i ran AS SSD it reported 10mb read speed an 8 mb write. First time i ran the benchmark it was 200 read and 120 write ( still a ton slower than normal). The lan/wireless goes out almost immediately after 10 minutes(event viewers says it had to close the adapter cause of an error). When i restart the system, logging into windows usually has intermittent hangs (mouse skipping across the screen) and it doesn't do anything until i restart the system from the button. Not always the first restart resolves the problem.

I checked one of the ssd's on my 4790k and it's working flawlessly. I removed one stick of ram, the m2ssd and any motherboard connection apart from the power up switch, i can't even reinstall windows without the m2 ssd. It usually hangs. I tried loading up ubuntu, ran speed tests there, same ~8mb read/write.

I don't know what else i should do, i reset the cmos, loaded up different bios versions, things are only getting worse. The system ran fine for the first few hours of it's life, even managed to get a game or two of overwatch with the friends.

Any ideas? It's the first time i've bought an asrock motherboard and i'm kind of starting to hate them







Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## WheresWally

It almost seems as if MSI just doesn't want to put any effort into AM4.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> It almost seems as if MSI just doesn't want to put any effort into AM4.


My thinking exactly, the MSI forum mods keep saying it's not MSI's fault and putting the blame on AMD... that could be the case if all the other companies were having problems but there not.

Hope we start to see more motherboards soon, I don't mind the one I've got now but if it's going to be months between critical BIOS updates...


----------



## shhek0

How is your B350 board. Also the big thing was to fix as much as possible the B350 boards as they are the mainstream ones which are the target for most people. Next the x370 would follow up. The big fix so to say is expected around May I think.


----------



## moonroket

Anyone know the deference between gigabyte ga-ax370 gamming 5 and k5?
They have quite deference in price but i cant find k5 in gigabyte website.


----------



## mus1mus

BCLK Generator and number of VRM Phases.

G5 Has no BCLK Gen but with more VRM Phases than the K5.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Got some reporting to do, maybe you guys can help, the ssd's have gotten progressively slower and slower. Last time i ran AS SSD it reported 10mb read speed an 8 mb write. First time i ran the benchmark it was 200 read and 120 write ( still a ton slower than normal). The lan/wireless goes out almost immediately after 10 minutes(event viewers says it had to close the adapter cause of an error). When i restart the system, logging into windows usually has intermittent hangs (mouse skipping across the screen) and it doesn't do anything until i restart the system from the button. Not always the first restart resolves the problem.
> 
> I checked one of the ssd's on my 4790k and it's working flawlessly. I removed one stick of ram, the m2ssd and any motherboard connection apart from the power up switch, i can't even reinstall windows without the m2 ssd. It usually hangs. I tried loading up ubuntu, ran speed tests there, same ~8mb read/write.
> 
> I don't know what else i should do, i reset the cmos, loaded up different bios versions, things are only getting worse. The system ran fine for the first few hours of it's life, even managed to get a game or two of overwatch with the friends.
> 
> Any ideas? It's the first time i've bought an asrock motherboard and i'm kind of starting to hate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Lots of different tests spring to mind. Changing mode to force different drivers to be used. Connecting them to different headers might find an issue you can work around.
If you have a working mechanical sata just testing the read/write speed on one of the two headers that you used would pretty much nail it down as a driver error if it worked at normal speed or if it also has reduced transfer rates bios issue, problem with board traces , possibly still driver issue if you haven't forced a driver change, or hard as it is to imagine these days a classic irq conflict. In which case one drive, no wireless module, nothing in the slot marked pcie 1 in your manual 'should' show normal read/write for everything. I mean you disconnected just about everything else last night and speed's dropped to 1/20th of normal.

Different os check? Linux on a stick. different drivers for sure. Have had corrupted drivers on my win install media in the past drive me nuts.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonroket*
> 
> Anyone know the deference between gigabyte ga-ax370 gamming 5 and k5?
> They have quite deference in price but i cant find k5 in gigabyte website.


#1 VRM
# 2 BLCK on K5 (kind of superfluous given weaker VRM)
#3 K5 missing second ALC1220
#4 K5 missing debug LED
#5 K5 missing U.2 port
#6 less system fans
#7 no thermal sensor header on K5

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-k5-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-satae-m2-2-way-sli-crossfire-intel-gbe-usb-31-gen


----------



## DADDYDC650

TechPowerUp gave the Taichi a perfect 10/10.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/X370_Taichi/


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

MSI's latest B350 BIOS's aren't AGESA 1.0.0.4, it's "AMD AGESA Version: SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.3"







.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Lots of different tests spring to mind. Changing mode to force different drivers to be used. Connecting them to different headers might find an issue you can work around.
> If you have a working mechanical sata just testing the read/write speed on one of the two headers that you used would pretty much nail it down as a driver error if it worked at normal speed or if it also has reduced transfer rates bios issue, problem with board traces , possibly still driver issue if you haven't forced a driver change, or hard as it is to imagine these days a classic irq conflict. In which case one drive, no wireless module, nothing in the slot marked pcie 1 in your manual 'should' show normal read/write for everything. I mean you disconnected just about everything else last night and speed's dropped to 1/20th of normal.
> 
> Different os check? Linux on a stick. different drivers for sure. Have had corrupted drivers on my win install media in the past drive me nuts.


It's dead jim ... it's dead

Got down to one ssd, it's seeing it in the bios but trying to do anything like installing windows on it freezes. I have no freaking idea why that is. Like i said i tried linux and the disk bench goes 8mb on read/write for the ssd. Going to get a hold of a normal disk drive and see what that does. It puzzles me what could have happened.

*LE:* tried a fresh ubuntu usb and connected a spinning disk, still no go, 20 read 8 write, what could be the cause of this ? :/


----------



## moonroket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> #1 VRM
> # 2 BLCK on K5 (kind of superfluous given weaker VRM)
> #3 K5 missing second ALC1220
> #4 K5 missing debug LED
> #5 K5 missing U.2 port
> #6 less system fans
> #7 no thermal sensor header on K5
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-k5-amd-x370-s-am4-ddr4-satae-m2-2-way-sli-crossfire-intel-gbe-usb-31-gen


k5 have blck oc, ar u sure? Dont really want the other fiture, but vrm. Ill put it in i might buy this list.
Thank u

+rep


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just can't see a point in using a top notch processor on mediocre MB and chipset.


Why pay extra if a cheaper things gets the job done just as well with all the features one needs? I mean the CPU would still be the same top notch things regardless the other hardware involved.


----------



## MishelLngelo

That "IF" part is a killer. MB is a base for everything and also cheaper MBs with less features are most of the time also not made as good. Once you have that base a lot of other things are possible and easier and cheaper in long run to upgrade CPU and other parts. Now, I'm not saying that top end and most expensive MB is best solution but there should be some balance of parts used.


----------



## Aquineas

Hey folks, I have an Asrock Taichi that I preordered that I am happy with for the 1800x in my primary system. I happen to have another 1800X on hand that I want to build out for another purpose, and am currently missing everything but the MB. The fact that the high-end Asrocks are still in scarce supply more than a month after CPU release is frustrating (on a tangent, does anyone know why that is!??)

In any case, I'm thinking of biting the bullet and getting a CH6 since those seem to be in stock. I know there were some bricking problems with those that have since been resolved with bios updates. Aside from the bricking problems, how are they now with the latest bios? Are there any problems with it? For RAM I have a set of Flare X I intend to use.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> It's dead jim ... it's dead
> 
> Got down to one ssd, it's seeing it in the bios but trying to do anything like installing windows on it freezes. I have no freaking idea why that is. Like i said i tried linux and the disk bench goes 8mb on read/write for the ssd. Going to get a hold of a normal disk drive and see what that does. It puzzles me what could have happened.
> 
> *LE:* tried a fresh ubuntu usb and connected a spinning disk, still no go, 20 read 8 write, what could be the cause of this ? :/


lanes go from cpu to chipset to consumer devices but zen manages most of it's own io. chipset gets to decide how it splits them up. This is a very inexact generalization but essentially true.
NVME has been happy all along. Good sign.
Wireless taking a dump. bad
Sata drive performance on a declining curve regardless of drivers used says chipset. or cpu. , physical problem with traces on motherboard.
The two asmedia controlled sata headers on your board are the same as the rest?
Bios version change? x370 chipset drivers up to date?

I'm about to sacrifice a goat . Win stalled on installation because careless self misplaced correct install media. Now which of these flash drives has the right bloody files..


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> lanes go from cpu to chipset to consumer devices but zen manages most of it's own io. chipset gets to decide how it splits them up. This is a very inexact generalization but essentially true.
> NVME has been happy all along. Good sign.
> Wireless taking a dump. bad
> Sata drive performance on a declining curve regardless of drivers used says chipset. or cpu. , physical problem with traces on motherboard.
> The two asmedia controlled sata headers on your board are the same as the rest?
> Bios version change? x370 chipset drivers up to date?
> 
> I'm about to sacrifice a goat . Win stalled on installation because careless self misplaced correct install media. Now which of these flash drives has the right bloody files..


Oh boy i hope it's not the cpu, haven't tried the two asmedia sata's yet. Will do when i get home. I went through each bios version on the site but nothing changes. It's weird cause it was behaving extremely well, quite impressed with the performance on sunday apart from the wireless internet failing.

I put the motherboard on the work bench so i can try things easier. I'll remove everything aside from the cpu cooler for the moment and start from scratch.

Good luck with those windows files


----------



## 99belle99

What motherboard would any of you guys recommend for a for a Ryzen 5 1600?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> What motherboard would any of you guys recommend for a for a Ryzen 5 1600?


Features, depends on which features you intend to use. Sli means x370 for example. Some boards have 2 nvme .


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Features, depends on which features you intend to use. Sli means x370 for example. Some boards have 2 nvme .


Well I will not be SLi/crossfiring. I just want a reasonably priced overclocking motherboard.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody has an opinion on https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/ + R5 1600(x) ?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Anybody has an opinion on https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/specifications/ + R5 1600(x) ?


It's a very suitable combination. The Prime Pro is the best of the midrange X370, IMO, and you'll be able to get the most out of a 1600 or 1600x with it.


----------



## MrPerforations

am i missing something or is it me?
theres no voltage off-set mode on this msi carbon mobo???, the voltage stay on full???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> am i missing something or is it me?
> theres no voltage off-set mode on this msi carbon mobo???, the voltage stay on full???


Try balanced power plan in windows.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonroket*
> 
> k5 have blck oc, ar u sure? Dont really want the other fiture, but vrm. Ill put it in i might buy this list.
> Thank u
> 
> +rep


That's what Turbo B-clock is , a BCLK generator
Quote:


> Turbo B-Clock: Built-in Advanced Performance Tuning IC
> Turbo B-Clock Tuning IC in the AORUS X370 series motherboards enable overclockers to have the ability to change their BCLK frequency to a desired value of their choice. With the new linear range adjustment option of the Tuning IC, ranges from 100MHz to 300MHz are now possible.
> *Turbo B-Clock overclocking range may vary according to CPU capabilities.


Given the choice between an underpowered VRM based off a B350 board with an added BCLK and a X370 Gaming 5 I'd choose the Gaming 5 every time. Gigabyte really messed up their priorities on the K3 and K5. Even if they used top tier 60A IR3555 it would still have less phases than the Gaming 5 and Gaming K7. I would also say the pricing of the K3 & K5 aren't stellar given the 150GBP pricetag and the feature differences relative to a Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. In Europe the GA-AX370-Gaming K5 is ~ € 173 which is close to the € 182 of the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon and ~ € 185 Biostar GT7.

For Ryzen 5 1600 I would say ~$160 ASUS X370 Prime Pro is likely the best bet as SuperZan stated . Another great alternative if you're in North America and you are going to buy some sort of wifi+BT solution , the AsRock X370 Taichi is a top tier board at ~$180-200 .


----------



## Hueristic

Just got this email.


----------



## Osirus23

Has anyone with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 got the Intel LAN to not show as a removable device in Windows?


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osirus23*
> 
> Has anyone with the Gigabyte Gaming 5 got the Intel LAN to not show as a removable device in Windows?


Same issue on my k7. Kind of silly.


----------



## SteelBox

What is the difference in VRM between gigabyte b350 gaming 3, x370 k3 and k5?


----------



## yendor

@SteelBoxhttps://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html&prev=search


----------



## SteelBox

So VRM is the same at all 3 boards, I am paying extra just for features.


----------



## Heimdallr

The shop from whom i've bought the CH told me they couldn't ship it








I had to buy one from amazon for 260€ but now i've a Ryzen 1700 sitting on my desk all alone.


----------



## AlphaC

Seems Gigabyte is releasing many illogically specced X370 boards with Ryzen 5 launch.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-rev-10#kf
Another 4+3 phase board with BCLK modifier
audio is ALC 892 , no extra shielding / AMP / etc
LAN is Realtek
1 M.2 slot
only two USB 3.1 gen2 ,both type A
no SLI support
only 4 fan headers


----------



## AuraNova

For anyone not in the specific MSI threads, MSI is releasing a few BIOS updates. The XPower and Carbon specifically. I posted the Carbon in another thread, but I will do both here as well.

*Carbon updated to 1.3*
*XPower updated to 1.4*


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Seems Gigabyte is releasing many illogically specced X370 boards with Ryzen 5 launch.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-rev-10#kf
> Another 4+3 phase board with BCLK modifier
> audio is ALC 892 , no extra shielding / AMP / etc
> LAN is Realtek
> 1 M.2 slot
> only two USB 3.1 gen2 ,both type A
> no SLI support
> only 4 fan headers


Well it's got bclk and 4 fan headers.

I'll raise you one Biostar

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138450

2 rgb headers 2 fans. .
usb 3.1 type c pulling away.
only 6 sata
low number of sata. well now I see

ok, i hate some things about it, but again I'm tempted.

least expensive x370. Then again the lack of a product page, manual etc. And the recycled pictures from the gt5....probably sign of adventure


----------



## MrPerforations

just had an odd problem,

i reboot and its changed back to stock, so I enter bios and both my mouse and keyboard are freezing while in bios.
started to freak out as I think it broken, I then removed my mobile phone from the usb port and it returned back to normal.
please advise if you hear of this issue.


----------



## SteelBox

Will there be any mbo price drop in the next 1-2 weeks? Maybe when Gigabyte K3 and K5 arrives?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Will there be any mbo price drop in the next 1-2 weeks? Maybe when Gigabyte K3 and K5 arrives?


Seriously doubt, Ryzen market is nowhere close to be saturated and prices are already comparable to Intel platform.


----------



## SteelBox

Ok, but when are K3 and K5 going to be released?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Ok, but when are K3 and K5 going to be released?


Predictions like that are already anybody's guess.


----------



## Performer81

They are already in stores in Germany.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> just had an odd problem,
> 
> i reboot and its changed back to stock, so I enter bios and both my mouse and keyboard are freezing while in bios.
> started to freak out as I think it broken, I then removed my mobile phone from the usb port and it returned back to normal.
> please advise if you hear of this issue.


Trying to sync with new usb device that shows up as storage. Charger software ?


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/mainboards/42385-msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-im-test.html
"MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium in the test - XPower or MPower?"








Maybe a review with that heading will push a revision 2


----------



## b0oMeR

Can I just say one word?

Bulldozer.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Can I just say one word?
> 
> Bulldozer.


What about it?


----------



## SteelBox

What mbo offer holes for AM3 cooler on AM4 boards?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/mainboards/42385-msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-im-test.html
> "MSI X370 XPower Gaming Titanium in the test - XPower or MPower?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a review with that heading will push a revision 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> What mbo offer holes for AM3 cooler on AM4 boards?


Only the crosshair hero 6 has am3 compatible mounting holes

However if your cooler latches onto am3 brackets it should work with the am4 brackets. I believe the h100i's do for example.

Amusingly the cooler that ships with the r7 1700 requires removing the top mounting brackets as it screws directly into the backplate.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Can I just say one word?
> 
> Bulldozer.


Itanic


----------



## jopy

is it silly to pair a 1600 with x370?
i only needs the processing power on 1600,

but the b350 boards seem to be either missing this better audio codec or that usb 3.1 gen 2 port, or that upright facing sata port etc and etc.
I can't find something that I really like, the closest will be the b350 tomahawk and gigabyte gaming 3.

power phase and vrm wise 370 vs 350 I'm not sure if it makes a whole lot of differences,
since most b350 build around the web/forum/youtube seem to oc just as well.


----------



## By-Tor

Wow no Mini ITX boards...


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> is it silly to pair a 1600 with x370?
> i only needs the processing power on 1600,
> 
> but the b350 boards seem to be either missing this better audio codec or that usb 3.1 gen 2 port, or that upright facing sata port etc and etc.
> I can't find something that I really like, the closest will be the b350 tomahawk and gigabyte gaming 3.
> 
> power phase and vrm wise 370 vs 350 I'm not sure if it makes a whole lot of differences,
> since most b350 build around the web/forum/youtube seem to oc just as well.


Maybe get an X370 for "future proofing" (IE: A new Ryzen cpu for AM4 2-3 years from now).


----------



## Czarcastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Only the crosshair hero 6 has am3 compatible mounting holes
> 
> However if your cooler latches onto am3 brackets it should work with the am4 brackets. I believe the h100i's do for example.
> 
> Amusingly the cooler that ships with the r7 1700 requires removing the top mounting brackets as it screws directly into the backplate.


The 110i's do, they came with the latch that fits am4 out of the box: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvuN2Y_aaz8


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Oh yeah idiot me, I meant Trident Zs lol
> 
> But AFAIK all GSkill 3200MHz CL14 kits are near enough guaranteed to use Samsung memory - Hynix doesn't have chips that tight at those speeds I don't think.
> 
> Though if you want a 100% guarantee - get my memory. KFA2 HOF DDR4-3600 CL17. Samsung B dies, clock to 3200 CL14 on 1.35V all day long. I paid a whole 130 EUR for mines.


Lucky. I cant get my RAM to do anything past 2400 ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485 )

XMP or manually setting the frequency puts me into a boot cycle. I can however change the timings and voltage.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Lucky. I cant get my RAM to do anything past 2400 ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485 )
> 
> XMP or manually setting the frequency puts me into a boot cycle. I can however change the timings and voltage.


What board?


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Wow no Mini ITX boards...


One word...

Bulldozer had no m-itx boards at launch either.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> One word...
> 
> Bulldozer had no m-itx boards at launch either.


Not intel 1155/1150 either


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> One word...
> 
> Bulldozer had no m-itx boards at launch either.


And nothing high end never came to be..


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> And nothing high end never came to be..


Sounds like Ryzen = Bullldozer 3.0


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Sounds like Ryzen = Bullldozer 3.0


Definitely. It's really bad. You should probably just hop on out of any Ryzen threads because it's just not worth the time.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> What board?


Biostar x370 GT7

and I'm in. The OC took on restart. Not sure why...I didn't do anything dramatic other than lower my RAM voltage from 156 to 144 but I've booted on both before.


----------



## ITAngel

Overclocked my 1700 and got 3.9Ghz on 1.351v, Ram at 2133Mhz, Without OCing the ram I got the CPU to 29% OC that is 3.9Ghz Turbo with around 3886Mhz avg speed. 4.0 to 4.1 I will have to increase the voltage and currently I got 29% with 1.351v. Other than that is an amazing achievement to this that and maintain on idle 30C on the CPU. I am sure I can hit 4.0 to 4.1 but it may require some crazy voltages and is not worth it. Even for 4.0Ghz it would be nice but I don't think is needed. Ram I got it to 2667Mhz maxed since is the double sided memory 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz. I plan to pick up another kit to increase the memory to 32GB which means I will be running it at 2400Mhz on all sticks. So it will work for me.


----------



## colorfuel

Is the VAXG Loadline calibration setting I see in the bios of my Gigabyte Gaming K7 used to for controlling the SOC voltages? Since there is no iGPU on this chip?

I dont see any changes to SoC Voltage in HWMonitor, whether I leave the setting on Auto or put it on High.

edit: Under load or idle.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Definitely. It's really bad. You should probably just hop on out of any Ryzen threads because it's just not worth the time.


He must be one of those silly console peasants. Doesn't know any better.


----------



## Gauvi

In an event hosted by Asrock this Saturday in Japan, they mentioned their mini-itx motherboard with the following features:
- X370 chipset
- PCI-E steel slot
- Creative Sound Blaster Cinema 3
- Intel I211AT gigabit LAN
- 2x2 wifi ac antenna / bluetooth 4.2
- ultra M.2 slot (PCI-E 3.0 x4)
- 2 HDMI outputs
- rgb led header

Release planned for June.

Report here


----------



## Despoiler

I saw a Biostar rep say their mITX boards are due to be released real soon. End of this month. It's in the comments of this article.

https://videocardz.com/68526/amd-radeon-rx-580-first-benchmarks-and-overclocking

For all you GT7 owners, Biostar dropped a new 412 BIOS on their Taiwan site.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Most ITX MBs are best served by APU processors and AMD still didn't put them on market, that's where delay is (probably).


----------



## Simmons572

Are there any mATX boards that support SLI yet?


----------



## doom26464

Any idea when the b350 msi carbon is launching?

Having a hard time finding a good board in b350 for my 1600 :/


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Any idea when the b350 msi carbon is launching?
> 
> Having a hard time finding a good board in b350 for my 1600 :/


The price most probably would be too close to an x370 board.

And.. little bit off topic would be glad if somebody shed some light.. I see that the RGB header is 12V and the Nzxt hue+ for example is 5V. Other LED strips( compatible with Aura sync for example) are rated
+12V. Is there any issues with the hue+ being paired with the Asus C6H board(or any other 12V RGB board headers).

Thanks.

EDIT: Please ignore. So stupid. Havent checked that they do not plug into the RGB headers on the mobo. Dont know why I decided so xD


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I saw a Biostar rep say their mITX boards are due to be released real soon. End of this month. It's in the comments of this article.
> 
> https://videocardz.com/68526/amd-radeon-rx-580-first-benchmarks-and-overclocking


I know Biostar was probably the first to say they had one ready for release. So it's not too surprising they would be the first to actually release it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Most ITX MBs are best served by APU processors and AMD still didn't put them on market, that's where delay is (probably).


This was what I was thinking when Ryzen was coming out. mITX boards aren't usually associated with higher end processors. More and more people prefer doing a smaller system, so having a decently built higher end mITX board would be nice to see out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Are there any mATX boards that support SLI yet?


I swear I thought Biostar already had an X370 mATX board out, but I was wrong. This board is supposed to come out soon: X370 GT3


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Any idea when the b350 msi carbon is launching?
> 
> Having a hard time finding a good board in b350 for my 1600 :/


Honestly I don't see the point in an ATX B350 board for most people. The B350 Pro Carbon if launched at $135-150 isn't going to be a stellar deal , merely a decent one given the other B350 boards' performance. If it were up to me to design motherboards, since every B350 is going to omit SLI (B350 chipset doesn't have SLI) I would just use EATX for ultra high end $300+ overclocking boards, ATX for X370 midrange ~ $150-170 boards and high end $200-250, mATX for B350 ~$110-140.

The VRM is the same one as the X370 Pro Carbon , X370 Krait Gaming , & X370 SLI PLUS.

The review from tweaktown (from Sin0822 , a OCN user) has 59°C VRM at stock clocks which is not stellar but would be decent for a B350 board. http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8132/msi-x370-krait-gaming-motherboard-review/index10.html


----------



## aepseidhe

Hi all, maybe someone will know ...
does following memory will work with Ryzen 7 @ 3200mhz :
F4-3200C15Q-32GVK
specification
when used as 2x8 ? *half of available as here is 4x8.
Cannot find anywhere if it is single rank or dual rank per stick, leave alone if samsung or hynix based...
thanks


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I know Biostar was probably the first to say they had one ready for release. So it's not too surprising they would be the first to actually release it.
> This was what I was thinking when Ryzen was coming out. mITX boards aren't usually associated with higher end processors. More and more people prefer doing a smaller system, so having a decently built higher end mITX board would be nice to see out there.
> I swear I thought Biostar already had an X370 mATX board out, but I was wrong. This board is supposed to come out soon: X370 GT3


The biostar mATX board supports crossfire. Looks like the second physical slot is only x4.
Things it's nice to see on a board this small

2 Chassis Fan headers
Dual Bios
USB 3.1 gen 2
USB C connectors
a nice collection of io headers on the board
and 2 rgb headers.

I/m really a sucker for heatsinks, pwm fan headers. are like sprinkles on ice cream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> Hi all, maybe someone will know ...
> does following memory will work with Ryzen 7 @ 3200mhz :
> F4-3200C15Q-32GVK
> specification
> when used as 2x8 ? *half of available as here is 4x8.
> Cannot find anywhere if it is single rank or dual rank per stick, leave alone if samsung or hynix based...
> thanks


CAS 15 3200 ram has been problematic at rated speed. If you're good at manually tuning and depending on the board maybe. If you're not good at manually tuning not so much. And when the anticipated may round of bios updates is finished it will probably work fine.


----------



## RyzenMan

After reading this
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/13.html

I am really wondering is it even worth it to go through all the pain with memory issues. I know overclocking means getting every ounce out of your setup. But, 3200 reliable sticks are just too expensive and add to it the fact that it may or may not work with intended speeds.

I am seriously considering getting https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232519 and calling it a day.
What do you guys say?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenMan*
> 
> After reading this
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/13.html
> 
> I am really wondering is it even worth it to go through all the pain with memory issues. I know overclocking means getting every ounce out of your setup. But, 3200 reliable sticks are just too expensive and add to it the fact that it may or may not work with intended speeds.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232519 and calling it a day.
> What do you guys say?


Even my worst case scenario sticks do 26


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenMan*
> 
> After reading this
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/13.html
> 
> I am really wondering is it even worth it to go through all the pain with memory issues. I know overclocking means getting every ounce out of your setup. But, 3200 reliable sticks are just too expensive and add to it the fact that it may or may not work with intended speeds.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232519 and calling it a day.
> What do you guys say?


Years ago I was shopping cars... a Chrysler Crossfire and a Crossfire SRT-6... and I asked a friend for advice... and he said, one day you'll be in that Crossfire and pull up at a light and next to you will be that SRT-6, and the light will go green and you will regret that decision.

I bought the SRT-6...

About two months after that purchase I was at a light, next to a regular Crossfire...









https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232409









3200 14s out of the box at 1.35v

Treat yourself, your worth it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyzenMan*
> 
> After reading this
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Analysis/13.html
> 
> I am really wondering is it even worth it to go through all the pain with memory issues. I know overclocking means getting every ounce out of your setup. But, 3200 reliable sticks are just too expensive and add to it the fact that it may or may not work with intended speeds.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232519 and calling it a day.
> What do you guys say?


My lpx couldnt do 3200 but finally figure out how, needs a reset hit at boot but it boots up fine and loads. Saw some gains in Grid Autosport and haven't tried out my other games yet but bf1 felt the same to me (if you cap your fps or use vsync and are already easily hitting your native hz faster rate probably wont help, it may in mins but thats about it)


----------



## bloot

What do you guys think about the Biostar X370GT7? Is their BIOS polished enough? Is it true it comes with a 240GB M2 sata pre-installed?

Thanks


----------



## zeroibis

Does anyone know when to expect Asus WS boards to come out? I know it is usually something that comes out after everything else but just wanted to know if anyone had an idea of how many months after a new socket/chipset we usually start to see WS boards.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I swear I thought Biostar already had an X370 mATX board out, but I was wrong. This board is supposed to come out soon: X370 GT3


I was looking at that one, but it's not sufficient for what I am trying to do. If you look at the specs, the second x16 slot is actually an x4 slot. I will be running 2 GPUs in my system, and anything less than x8 per GPU is unacceptable.









Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## WheresWally

I would love to know this information too. I would love a TUF Sabertooth AM4 X370 board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Does anyone know when to expect Asus WS boards to come out? I know it is usually something that comes out after everything else but just wanted to know if anyone had an idea of how many months after a new socket/chipset we usually start to see WS boards.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> What do you guys think about the Biostar X370GT7? Is their BIOS polished enough? Is it true it comes with a 240GB M2 sata pre-installed?
> 
> Thanks


OCN users seem satisified. Negative purchaser reviews mostly appear to be caused by the bios. It may never be "award winning" but it worked at launch and has gotten a bit easier to use.
Did come with that m2 sata drive pre-installed. If you're a region where you can still get it with the "free" drive it's a good value.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> OCN users seem satisified. Negative purchaser reviews mostly appear to be caused by the bios. It may never be "award winning" but it worked at launch and has gotten a bit easier to use.
> Did come with that m2 sata drive pre-installed. If you're a region where you can still get it with the "free" drive it's a good value.


Yes the biggest concern is the bios, I'll think about it. Thanks!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes the biggest concern is the bios, I'll think about it. Thanks!


For what it's worth, this is the state of the BIOS currently. This is a shot of the O.N.E tab, where all OC options (and RGB options for extra speed) are centralised.



Not as harrowing as most Newegg review clowns make it out to be. Pstate settings at the top there are where you'll find the way to set Pstate 0 which is, for practical purposes, the same as a multiplier OC and the preferred method in quite a few BIOS's besides Biostar's.

No real complaints with the board thus far. The first BIOS was Chinglish, but we've had several revisions since then. The m.2 drive is SATA, but it works well enough. I've got my Windows install on it, no empirical difference from the 850 Pro I had it on before. It has a VRM that is competitive with any of the top boards and while the heatsink design isn't as good as the Titanium's, the board does cost a lot less and the heatsinks are still more than sufficient. BIOS revisions take about a week longer than competitors, but on the plus side I haven't suffered any debilitating or stability-breaking revisions thus far, so I'm not complaining about the methodical release schedule.

Overall, I haven't got any regrets in picking this board up as I've not been held back by it and it looks good in a windowed case.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> For what it's worth, this is the state of the BIOS currently. This is a shot of the O.N.E tab, where all OC options (and RGB options for extra speed) are centralised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as harrowing as most Newegg review clowns make it out to be. Pstate settings at the top there are where you'll find the way to set Pstate 0 which is, for practical purposes, the same as a multiplier OC and the preferred method in quite a few BIOS's besides Biostar's.
> 
> No real complaints with the board thus far. The first BIOS was Chinglish, but we've had several revisions since then. The m.2 drive is SATA, but it works well enough. I've got my Windows install on it, no empirical difference from the 850 Pro I had it on before. It has a VRM that is competitive with any of the top boards and while the heatsink design isn't as good as the Titanium's, the board does cost a lot less and the heatsinks are still more than sufficient. BIOS revisions take about a week longer than competitors, but on the plus side I haven't suffered any debilitating or stability-breaking revisions thus far, so I'm not complaining about the methodical release schedule.
> 
> Overall, I haven't got any regrets in picking this board up as I've not been held back by it and it looks good in a windowed case.


Hey many thanks for that information, appreciated









I see you can change the cpu clock but as far as I know this board has no bclk generator, did they added it in the newer bios? As MSI did with some of their boards. That's a nice feature to have.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Hey many thanks for that information, appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you can change the cpu clock but as far as I know this board has no bclk generator, did they added it in the newer bios? As MSI did with some of their boards. That's a nice feature to have.


Yeah, I believe it was an option opened up by the newer AGESA update. It's not an external clock gen, just access to ref clock inasmuch as AMD allows vía microcode update.


----------



## mus1mus

You are getting goodies on that board with BIOS revisions?









BIOSTAR seems to be doing it right!


----------



## oneofmanysuns

anyone have any advice on what boards to pair with an 1800x? b350 or an x370? Or maybe I should get a 1700x since its only 20 dollars more than the 1700 when I factor in the b350/x370 price at microcenter.


----------



## keikei

That 1700X deal sounds more enticing.


----------



## msgclb

I finally get my basic Ryzen rig parts but I really had problems getting it to boot.

My basic configuration is:

MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING

AMD RYZEN 7 1700 w/ Wrath Spire

G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX

The motherboard powered up but no video.

After restarting several times I finally had a CPU dbug light that blinked on and off but still no video.

Each time I'd wait about 20 minutes to shutdown and restart then finally I noticed my video popped up with the press F1 to configure the BIOS message.

Was I supposed to wait an hour or more?

My bank finally shows my federal IRS refund pending so I'm going to wait until it clears to finish this build.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I finally get my basic Ryzen rig parts but I really had problems getting it to boot.
> 
> My basic configuration is:
> MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING
> AMD RYZEN 7 1700 w/ Wrath Spire
> G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX
> 
> The motherboard powered up but no video.
> After restarting several times I finally had a CPU dbug light that blinked on and off but still no video.
> Each time I'd wait about 20 minutes to shutdown and restart then finally I noticed my video popped up with the press F1 to configure the BIOS message.
> Was I supposed to wait an hour or more?
> 
> My bank finally shows my federal IRS refund pending so I'm going to wait until it clears to finish this build.


Should have gotten DDR4 3200 CAS 14 instead of 16. Way less headaches.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have gotten DDR4 3200 CAS 14 instead of 16. Way less headaches.


I thought the one he got was CAS 14?


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have gotten DDR4 3200 CAS 14 instead of 16. Way less headaches.


That memory is CAS 14 (C14D) and 16 GB (2 x 8 GB).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have gotten DDR4 3200 CAS 14 instead of 16. Way less headaches.


c14 is cas 14.
16 gfx is 16 gigabytes flare x...............

@msgclb

What video card are you using?


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should have gotten DDR4 3200 CAS 14 instead of 16. Way less headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> c14 is cas 14.
> 16 gfx is 16 gigabytes flare x...............
> 
> @msgclb
> 
> What video card are you using?
Click to expand...

EVGA GTX 960 4GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card

It was in the rig that this MB, etc will replace.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> That memory is CAS 14 (C14D) and 16 GB (2 x 8 GB).


Damn, read that wrong. Was eating. Ignore!


----------



## AlphaC

https://videocardz.com/press-release/biostar-debuts-worlds-first-mini-itx-motherboard-for-amd-ryzen , https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/biostar-adds-x370gtn-and-b350gtn-mini-itx-ryzen-motherboards.html
RACING X370GTN , RACING B350GTN Mini ITX boards
At least BIOSTAR had USB3.1 Gen2







& M.2 NVMe





The BIOSTAR RACING X370GTN will have an MSRP of $129 and the RACING B350GTN has a $109 MSRP.
I'm not sure why they felt the need to release 2 boards with what looks to be the same featureset.

edit: also from reddit:


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/665jho/response_from_asrock_about_miniitx/


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/664fk2/response_from_gigabyte_about_miniitx/


----------



## SuperZan

I appreciate how excited they seem to be about the platform but it is an odd decision, isn't it? I could see picking one up for a little 1400 or 1500x ITX build once I've manufactured a need for another rig.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I appreciate how excited they seem to be about the platform but it is an odd decision, isn't it? I could see picking one up for a little 1400 or 1500x ITX build once I've manufactured a need for another rig.


As long as they have two headers....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone know of any great RGBW LED strips? Thinking of pairing it with m K7 + MasterCase Maker 5.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneofmanysuns*
> 
> anyone have any advice on what boards to pair with an 1800x? b350 or an x370? Or maybe I should get a 1700x since its only 20 dollars more than the 1700 when I factor in the b350/x370 price at microcenter.


I like the asus crosshair vi am4 ryzen motherboard. I run that with a 1700 and been very successful in overclocking and doing anything I want with it. =)


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I like the asus crosshair vi am4 ryzen motherboard. I run that with a 1700 and been very successful in overclocking and doing anything I want with it. =)


how much overclock?


----------



## SteelBox

I read that gigabyte gaming 3 has 2 mosfets on the backside of motherboard. Is that really bad?


----------



## keikei

As a side question, anyone running an M.2? Im running a sata ssd currently, so would i notice any difference in normal usage? It defifinitely would look more flush in my case.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> how much overclock?


Well I can hit 4.0Ghz easy but it all depends on your chip.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Recommendations for am4 boards under 200usd?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Recommendations for am4 boards under 200usd?


Biostar x370GT7 has been very good to me thus far. I had issues with the x370 Prime but I think i just got a bad board.


----------



## NIGH7MARE

Don't what asrock is doing Taichi is not available in market


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I read that gigabyte gaming 3 has 2 mosfets on the backside of motherboard. Is that really bad?


it might be harder to cool them but it's not "bad" in itself.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> it might be harder to cool them but it's not "bad" in itself.


I think they will become big problem if I push R5 1600 to 3,7-3,8Ghz. I will wait and see does Giga x370 K3 have this problem.


----------



## Backflash

I probably messed up. Simple question: will Ryzen 5 1600x work on stock f3 BIOS Gigabyte Gaming 5?
I got the board assuming it's same CPU family it will just work, 1600x not in stock yet, got board today because they go out of stock fast and found out that it may not work just now, though from gaming 3 accounts on R51600. Anyone tried it?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think they will become big problem if I push R5 1600 to 3,7-3,8Ghz. I will wait and see does Giga x370 K3 have this problem.


There's a recognizable hurdle with ryzen chips at which point the voltage to clock speed goes up considerably. It's generally north of 3.8 but varies from chip to chip. If vrm cooling is your concern staying on the conservative side will net you much lower temps for both vrm and cpu. Case air flow matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> I probably messed up. Simple question: will Ryzen 5 1600x work on stock f3 BIOS Gigabyte Gaming 5?
> I got the board assuming it's same CPU family it will just work, 1600x not in stock yet, got board today because they go out of stock fast and found out that it may not work just now, though from gaming 3 accounts on R51600. Anyone tried it?


It should work as well as the R7's do. They are the same die.


----------



## Amhro

MSI B350 TOMAHAWK vs ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS... which one would you recommend for an R5 1600?
Or... are there any better boards in this price range?


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It should work as well as the R7's do. They are the same die.


I ask because I've seen two accounts of system not posting. Trying to increase information sample, maybe people put their R5s in new boards etc.. It would be easier to buy 1700x, really, than return board where I live.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I will wait and see does Giga x370 K3 have this problem.


-> https://www.techpowerup.com/229076/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k3-socket-am4-motherboard-pcb-pictured
If the PCB design is still the same today all the FETs are on the "right" side.


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> I probably messed up. Simple question: will Ryzen 5 1600x work on stock f3 BIOS Gigabyte Gaming 5?
> I got the board assuming it's same CPU family it will just work, 1600x not in stock yet, got board today because they go out of stock fast and found out that it may not work just now, though from gaming 3 accounts on R51600. Anyone tried it?


Okay, sorry, apparently https://twitter.com/Thracks/status/854052505088667649

"That's right. All Ryzen are drop-in supported, regardless of the BIOS revision."

Had to apply my google skillZ harder it seems.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> -> https://www.techpowerup.com/229076/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k3-socket-am4-motherboard-pcb-pictured
> If the PCB design is still the same today all the FETs are on the "right" side.


So there are on the backside, then Vrm cooler won't have big effect...I will probably decide in monday, I am tired of waiting, maybe will price of gaming 3 drop now when are new mbo released...If am I lucky VRM wont't be too hot on 3,6-3,7, I won't change anything until am5(6) ?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Okay, sorry, apparently https://twitter.com/Thracks/status/854052505088667649
> 
> "That's right. All Ryzen are drop-in supported, regardless of the BIOS revision."
> 
> Had to apply my google skillZ harder it seems.


Welcome to the interwebz! No worries. Easier to find stories of "zomg it won't work/thing sucks" than 'works fine'. As with all platforms, there are many ways to not get system to post.
For a happier life I build outside the case and test first. Easier than endless cursing only to find motherboard grounded in case,, or cheap case switch is bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So there are on the backside, then Vrm cooler won't have big effect...I will probably decide in monday, I am tired of waiting, maybe will price of gaming 3 drop now when are new mbo released...If am I lucky VRM wont't be too hot on 3,6-3,7, I won't change anything until am5(6) ?


3.7- 3.8 ghz should be fine for temps everywhere unless you're building in the worst enclosure possible.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> I probably messed up. Simple question: will Ryzen 5 1600x work on stock f3 BIOS Gigabyte Gaming 5?
> I got the board assuming it's same CPU family it will just work, 1600x not in stock yet, got board today because they go out of stock fast and found out that it may not work just now, though from gaming 3 accounts on R51600. Anyone tried it?


I imagine it should. My 1600x worked flawlessly on the MSI B350M Mortar Arctic I had ordered a week before the RyZen 5 launch. Same architecture and all that jazz.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So there are on the backside, then Vrm cooler won't have big effect...I will probably decide in monday, I am tired of waiting, maybe will price of gaming 3 drop now when are new mbo released...If am I lucky VRM wont't be too hot on 3,6-3,7, I won't change anything until am5(6) ?


There are no MOSFETS on the backside of the board. Not one single picture in that thread is of the backside of the board, no idea how you decided their were some on the backside.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> There are no MOSFETS on the backside of the board. Not one single picture in that thread is of the backside of the board, no idea how you decided their were some on the backside.


Here it is:

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e6/e6951254_mos.png

Couple of users on reddit reported that.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e6/e6951254_mos.png
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of users on reddit reported that.


It might be helpful to link to the thread itself. much as I abhor reddit. Passionately...

Yes, the ab350 gaming 3 has 2 mosfets on the back. Reference links on the page that was linked previously, (at hardwareluxx ), show it clearly when pictured. @br0da may even have mentioned it more than once. The reddit owner identifies them as the same mosfets used on the low side and you can count them on one of the referenced pages. front and back.

ax370 gaming k3 is a different beast.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.techpowerup.com/img/16-12-29/0d5c3a268239.jpg



Count the heatsinks?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It might be helpful to link to the thread itself. much as I abhor reddit. Passionately...
> 
> Yes, the ab350 gaming 3 has 2 mosfets on the back. Reference links on the page that was linked previously, (at hardwareluxx ), show it clearly when pictured. @br0da may even have mentioned it more than once. The reddit owner identifies them as the same mosfets used on the low side and you can count them on one of the referenced pages. front and back.
> 
> ax370 gaming k3 is a different beast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/img/16-12-29/0d5c3a268239.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Count the heatsinks?


Yes but beast with 4+3 VRM







I saw this on this post on reddit. Gigabyte b350 gaming 3, x370 gaming, x370 K3 and K5 are one and the same mbo just with a little better cooling and more led lights.


----------



## br0da

Nope. Take a look at the pictures we post.


----------



## SteelBox

I don't understand







What is different other than cooling?


----------



## br0da

All the FETs of the K3 / K5 are on the frontside under a heatsink.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is different other than cooling?


And you can see them, in photo's, without the cute little shield. to verify this. for comparison you can visit the referenced links in br0da's hardwareluxx vrm table and see the ab350 front and back and count mosfets there.


----------



## SteelBox

Oohh that, that good







waiting for some review that I will buy it. I would be happier if giga would release some thin cheaper version of gaming 5, same vrm but without dual lan, audio and other features.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Anyone know what mid-range x370 boards are doing the best in terms of RAM compatibility/speed? Specifically boards like the asrock killer, msi pro carbon, gigabyte k5 etc..


----------



## yendor

Still about the same. If you are sitting on ram you might try the link to rymem from gupsterg's ryzen essential information thread.
You can actually use your ram's part number to look for boards it's qualified on and at what speed.
Otherwise it looks like anyone who's not using bclk is in the same boat. Gigabyte's gaming k3 , bclk. MSI opened cpu based bclk adjustments on .. some of it's boards? Could make it all, but adjusting base clock without an external generator is probably as annoying as it was back when we had math co-processor sockets on motherboards.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Still about the same. If you are sitting on ram you might try the link to rymem from gupsterg's ryzen essential information thread.
> You can actually use your ram's part number to look for boards it's qualified on and at what speed.
> Otherwise it looks like anyone who's not using bclk is in the same boat. Gigabyte's gaming k3 , bclk. MSI opened cpu based bclk adjustments on .. some of it's boards? Could make it all, but adjusting base clock without an external generator is probably as annoying as it was back when we had math co-processor sockets on motherboards.


Well, i have the ram already, and was using it with the prime b350-a in my sig... it was running at 2933 cl14, which was pretty decent. That motherboard bricked randomly tho, so I am getting a new one. I just don't want to get a motherboard that can't post my sticks above like 2400

These are the sticks I'm using. The part number at the bottom says F4-3200C16D-16GTZB... can't really find any QVL's with it on the list, but like i said they were running pretty decent on my previous board.


----------



## yendor

Right, those are not bdie with cas 16 at 3200. It's annoyed more than a few of us. Rymem, check there if you haven't been through all of the qvl's for memory yet for boards you think you'd like. A few have updated their lists in the last couple of weeks and there have been bios releases since your board died. Could swear someone hear dropped that kit into a board and got 3200...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Right, those are not bdie with cas 16 at 3200. It's annoyed more than a few of us. Rymem, check there if you haven't been through all of the qvl's for memory yet for boards you think you'd like. A few have updated their lists in the last couple of weeks and there have been bios releases since your board died. Could swear someone hear dropped that kit into a board and got 3200...


The weird thing is, when my computer was running, I remember looking in hwinfo and it had listed my sticks as hynix... which was disappointing but the whole b-die thing wasn't exactly known when i first purchased the sticks. However, I came across this article which mentions that the sticks are samsung based: "The freezer trick did not work for this kit, so we went to software to verify the ICs and were shown this kit is also Samsung based. Also, it should be known that these sticks are 44mm in height, and with no removable parts, room needs to be left with the cooler choice."


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> The weird thing is, when my computer was running, I remember looking in hwinfo and it had listed my sticks as hynix... which was disappointing but the whole b-die thing wasn't exactly known when i first purchased the sticks. However, I came across this article which mentions that the sticks are samsung based: "The freezer trick did not work for this kit, so we went to software to verify the ICs and were shown this kit is also Samsung based. Also, it should be known that these sticks are 44mm in height, and with no removable parts, room needs to be left with the cooler choice."


16-18-18-38 *2T* Ryzen didn't like. That's changed for a bios or two I hear. so eventually every board. I'd focus on other features.
Like fan headers, you can have more than 1 ya know. (Only one on the asus b350ma. >.< ) and heatsinks!


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 16-18-18-38 *2T* Ryzen didn't like. That's changed for a bios or two I hear. so eventually every board. I'd focus on other features.
> Like fan headers, you can have more than 1 ya know. (Only one on the asus b350ma. >.< ) and heatsinks!


haha i know, but it was the cheapest board i could get, and was just a placeholder to begin with... which is why i wasn't too disappointed when it bricked. Other than the fact I've been without a computer almost a month.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> haha i know, but it was the cheapest board i could get, and was just a placeholder to begin with... which is why i wasn't too disappointed when it bricked. Other than the fact I've been without a computer almost a month.


I hear that. It was supposed to be my placeholder,then it became one of my placeholders. now I'm ready to build an r5 .. or two. at this rate maybe 3. I expected to build a couple anyway so eh. At least I have a backup mobo and ram ready.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I hear that. It was supposed to be my placeholder,then it became one of my placeholders. now I'm ready to build an r5 .. or two. at this rate maybe 3. I expected to build a couple anyway so eh. At least I have a backup mobo and ram ready.


Well i just ordered an asrock x370 killer sli wish me luck.


----------



## yendor

You might even get cpu based refclk with that. MSI has it on the titanium, it's not much but if it's available a very little bit can make a difference for ram speed and timings.







other vendors gotta roll with the times.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Anyone know what mid-range x370 boards are doing the best in terms of RAM compatibility/speed? Specifically boards like the asrock killer, msi pro carbon, gigabyte k5 etc..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well i just ordered an asrock x370 killer sli wish me luck.


Hah, was going to say everyone thats posted about the Killer that I've seen has been very happy. Hopefully you'll join that crowd.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I'm torn between the Hero and the Killer. The Hero looks much better to me but the Killer has better future proof features as far as I can tell. Just the fact it has TWO M.2 slots and a HDMI port damn near wins me over. Just wish I did not hate white and silvers on my boards. Lol I'm almost tempted to get it and hope it can be professionally painted or powder coated to be black.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm torn between the Hero and the Killer. The Hero looks much better to me but the Killer has better future proof features as far as I can tell. Just the fact it has TWO M.2 slots and a HDMI port damn near wins me over. Just wish I did not hate white and silvers on my boards. Lol I'm almost tempted to get it and hope it can be professionally painted or powder coated to be black.


Someone plasti dipped their board. Lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Someone plasti dipped their board. Lol


Haha I wonder how they managed that without ruining the flat surface side?

My entire case is black and set me back $400 for the case and $200 for the powder coating. Plus I spent 2 months cutting and dremeling like a mad man to perfect the entire thing as my own. So I want boards that don't throw off my Black and Green/Red theme. I could handle Red's and or Green's on the board, but sorry not whites or silvers. All my power cables are green (including cable lighting and fans) or blacks and cost me a ton of time sleeving them to perfection.

I wish these manufacturers offered their boards in several rainbow colors actually, red green blue and or blacks or whites. Or at least found a way to make all the fancy plastic shields and sinks more like fiber so light can transfer into them. That way LEDs could change their colors more precisely. Even a easy peel off paint would have been much appreciated







White non-removable paint on a board just reduces how many people can buy that board, I know because its the only reason I don't want it. Black does not... as far as I know, lol.

With that said, I bet you (I) could carefully tape up the board and paint it safely, with enough energy and determination. And I don't believe I have any of that left over in me.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Hah, was going to say everyone thats posted about the Killer that I've seen has been very happy. Hopefully you'll join that crowd.


Wooot!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Wooot!


Good luck with your new board.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Haha I wonder how they managed that without ruining the flat surface side?...


It's in this thread somewhere, My concern would be that will hinder heat dissipation thereby lowering the boards lifespan, probably significantly.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I am thinking of buying Asus x370 prime. If somehow bios update brick board does it fall under warranty?


Here in Convict Town where I buy everything with PAYPAL, all you need to do is apply for a claim and get your money back in full. Downside, you have to ship back the broken motherboard, in a decent condition.

Meaning no wrapping of the board in your fish and chips wrapping or leave crumbs on the motherboard for them to see. Remember they (the seller) wants the item back in the same condition they sold it to you.

Have saved heaps of my own money by using Paypal but I have some stores that HATE my guts and won't deal with me anymore.

AAAhhhhh well, that's Life







.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Definitely. It's really bad. You should probably just hop on out of any Ryzen threads because it's just not worth the time.


What leads you to that conclusion??? I have been on a Ryzen 1800X and MSI X370 Titanium since launch. I did exchange my memory at Micro center to get G. Skill Flare X which is Ryzen certified. All is running quite well other than using all 4 dimm slots at high speed. That issue will be resolved to a degree. I am now running two dimms total16GB at speed ddr4 3200 c14-14-14-34. The performance is outstanding in both gaming and productivity apps. What is your compiaint,that it is not Intel Inside????


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What leads you to that conclusion??? I have been on a Ryzen 1800X and MSI X370 Titanium since launch. I did exchange my memory at Micro center to get G. Skill Flare X which is Ryzen certified. All is running quite well other than using all 4 dimm slots at high speed. That issue will be resolved to a degree. I am now running two dimms total16GB at speed ddr4 3200 c14-14-14-34. The performance is outstanding in both gaming and productivity apps. What is your compiaint,that it is not Intel Inside????


It was sarcasm, which I thought was readily apparent. You could've just taken a quick glance at my sig rigs or my post history if you were in doubt, though you seem to have thrown yourself full-force into jumping to conclusions.

But no, you're right. My problem is that it's not "Intel Inside."


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Can I just say one word?
> 
> Bulldozer.


If you are an Intel fanboy, you really do not belong here to start a flame war. Ryzen is not Bulldozer. And you will not be allowed to bulldoze people here. This thread is to duiscuss Ryzen positives and problems and what solutions exist or soon will exist to resolve problems.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

This is odd. After a week of my OC settings, my MB decided to reject all RAM OC even as low as 2400.


----------



## SuperZan

Odd indeed. I'm assuming you were on the same BIOS all week? Have you tried walking it back up slowly? i.e. loose timings at 2133, walk the speed up boot by boot then tighten down?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is odd. After a week of my OC settings, my MB decided to reject all RAM OC even as low as 2400.


Both bios?

eh. Zan asked that. I think.

Zan looked at bclk in latest bios?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is odd. After a week of my OC settings, my MB decided to reject all RAM OC even as low as 2400.


Maybe Ryzen is so intelligent that it needed an extra week to determine if it was OK with its owners settings.

Call me old fashion but the moment computers get smart enough to change their own settings because it feels better to them, well I'm finding a new hobby right away. Even the recent AMD Vega "it's got a soul, it's got a brain, it's almost human" is not a very effective way to sell me on a piece of technology


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Both bios?
> 
> eh. Zan asked that. I think.
> 
> Zan looked at bclk in latest bios?


Yeah, it's a bit touchy but workable. I haven't had the time to push very far with it yet, but weak tuning up to 103 has been relatively simple to stabilise without digging in to PCIe gen settings. I'll be interested in seeing how far I can go with it, if only for my edification.


----------



## Tyrael

Hey guys,

I have also some question. All my parts came finally that I could build my first ryzen pc. But I have big problems with the memory.

I bought ADATA XPG Z1 64 GB (16 GB x 4) DDR4 3000 MHz CL16 Memory Modules because it was said they were ryzen compatible.

I can not even use all 4 modules, it always reboots after some seconds after starting into windows 10 creators update.

It always falls back automatically to 2400 MHZ. After some tinckering and reading threads here and there I put only 2 modules in it.

Also after tinkering here I could get it stable after I put the PCIE clock to 101 and voltage constant at 1.3 V, CPU_Load_line and VDDRC_SOC Load line to Level 2.
By tinkering I figured out before this settings it always rebooted by loading the GPU driver (Nvidia). I tried it with a AMD 290x and it also rebooted always when it had to load the GPU driver?

I have now the strange behaviour, when I want to start the newest setup of the AMD ryzen chipset it also hangs up and reboots. Beside that the build works stable.

Has anyone an idea how to stop this behaviour?

Has anyone an Idea how I can get all 4 modules running?
There are not running stable even at 1866 Mhz when I put all 4 in it. XMP Profiles activated always let the build reboot....

How can I find the efficients way stable memory clocks?
I tinkered yesterday until 2 a.m....

My build is:
- AMD Ryzen 1800x
- NZXT Kraken x62
- this ADATA RAM (HWinfo shows that these are Hynix chips of 2017)
- Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming Pro
- Nvidia GTX 970
- Samsung Evo 850 SSD
- be quiet PSU


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I read that gigabyte gaming 3 has 2 mosfets on the backside of motherboard. Is that really bad?


Where are they located? They could simply be just for 5V regulation, not anything power-heavy. Cooling VRM's is often best done via the PCB anyway instead of putting heatsinks everywhere, especially when many models end up transferring heat directly to the PCB anyway instead of their outer surface...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> As a side question, anyone running an M.2? Im running a sata ssd currently, so would i notice any difference in normal usage? It defifinitely would look more flush in my case.


Low end M.2's can have performance issues with large amounts of data, simply due to a lack of flash IC's, however many mid to high end M.2's are generally better than SATA, especially when it comes to latency. You'll possibly see some significant performance differences between the two mainly due to SATA having to run through multiple controllers and a cable, of which said cable can often have reliability issues.

TLDR; upgrade to a decent M.2 if you have the budget, you can then use your SATA SSD for other things. The more SSD capacity the better these days, they're universally superior to HDD's and other magnetic storage besides their still higher cost/GB (which is getting pretty close to HDD's now mind you).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> One word...
> 
> Bulldozer had no m-itx boards at launch either.


Actually, it did, but it was a hack that was neither supported or at all useful, you were better off just sticking with the phenomII or athlonII quads.

Nowadays, CPU and VRM efficiency is at a point that you can actually put 8 decent cores into an ITX because you're neither power limited, nor have massive chipsets to cram in anywhere.


----------



## ressonantia

Does anyone know of or has heard if there are mATX motherboards coming out with proper PCI-e bifurcation (x8/x8)? I've looked and the only mATX board with an X370 chipset (Biostar X370GT3 ver 6.x) has the second PCI-e x16 slot run at x4.


----------



## shhek0

Getting so impatient for a M7 from MSI. I would definetily pull the trigger before it lauches :S


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> This is odd. After a week of my OC settings, my MB decided to reject all RAM OC even as low as 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Ryzen is so intelligent that it needed an extra week to determine if it was OK with its owners settings.
> 
> Call me old fashion but the moment computers get smart enough to change their own settings because it feels better to them, well I'm finding a new hobby right away. Even the recent AMD Vega "it's got a soul, it's got a brain, it's almost human" is not a very effective way to sell me on a piece of technology
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...
> 
> I have now the strange behaviour, when I want to start the newest setup of the AMD ryzen chipset it also hangs up and reboots. Beside that the build works stable.
> 
> Has anyone an idea how to stop this behaviour?
> 
> Has anyone an Idea how I can get all 4 modules running?
> There are not running stable even at 1866 Mhz when I put all 4 in it. XMP Profiles activated always let the build reboot....
> 
> How can I find the efficients way stable memory clocks?
> I tinkered yesterday until 2 a.m....


I hate to suggest this potential torture, but if you are using an Asus C6H you may want to read the ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread (now past 10000 posts) about the many ways the various BIOSes on their own or in concert with Windows and/or Asus software can behave in "nefarious" ways. There you will find fixes to go with many of the problems.

In particular, it is possible for the system to crash and auto reboot to default settings. This has ramifications about voltage applied to the CPU, so anytime such a case is suspected, the voltages should be checked.

AMD's May firmware update should greatly extend (rumor has it) the ability of the boards to handle a range of different DRAM.

The devil is in the details, but so is salvation. -- Adm. H. Rickover


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> I hate to suggest this potential torture, but if you are using an Asus C6H you may want to read the ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread (now past 10000 posts) about the many ways the various BIOSes on their own or in concert with Windows and/or Asus software can behave in "nefarious" ways. There you will find fixes to go with many of the problems.


Just one more reason to select the Hero over the others. Having its own thread is a great way to find tech support, something not many boards get. Definitely an unintended feature one should consider.

Can't wait to see what May's BIOS release brings to the table. Although not needed for most, myself included, I hope to see maximum DDR4 speeds obtained from it, maybe in the 4000 Mhz range or higher.


----------



## Blizniak

I was hoping to get Taichi but they're still expensive and barely available in Europe so I got my choices down to Asus Prime X370-Pro and Biostar X370GT7.
I know Asus uses Intel NIC and has better audio (I got a sound card anyway) and Biostar has p-state oc. Any other reasons to pick one over the other?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> As a side question, anyone running an M.2? Im running a sata ssd currently, so would i notice any difference in normal usage? It defifinitely would look more flush in my case.


250 Gig Samsung EVO Nvme PCI x4 M.2 on a C6H. Perceptibly its no faster than a run of the mill ssd, in large file processing its a little quicker than my older aged ssd. Using it as primary boot and for a cache for wd blacks seems to help them out a good bit as well. (Atleast in benches) Being on the PCI lane just be aware if tinkering with any of the clocks PLLs or DLLs on those lines. Like any ssd sort' of goes without saying, keep a scheduled backup just in case. Typical usage it seems to stay in the low 30s C, case has a side fan putting air on it.

If you got some extra coins to toss at something sure why not?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizniak*
> 
> I was hoping to get Taichi but they're still expensive and barely available in Europe so I got my choices down to Asus Prime X370-Pro and Biostar X370GT7.
> I know Asus uses Intel NIC and has better audio (I got a sound card anyway) and Biostar has p-state oc. Any other reasons to pick one over the other?


Down to features. Both a good choice. I'd look over manuals to see if any expansion slots or Io headers shared lanes. Is annoying to find Sata ports disabled, or expansion slot limited to x2 when using another ...


----------



## chrisjames61

Anybody know if the ASUS Prime X370-Pro is compatible with AM3/FM2 coolers like the Crosshair IV is?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have also some question. All my parts came finally that I could build my first ryzen pc. But I have big problems with the memory.
> 
> I bought ADATA XPG Z1 64 GB (16 GB x 4) DDR4 3000 MHz CL16 Memory Modules because it was said they were ryzen compatible.
> 
> I can not even use all 4 modules, it always reboots after some seconds after starting into windows 10 creators update.
> 
> It always falls back automatically to 2400 MHZ. After some tinckering and reading threads here and there I put only 2 modules in it.
> 
> Also after tinkering here I could get it stable after I put the PCIE clock to 101 and voltage constant at 1.3 V, CPU_Load_line and VDDRC_SOC Load line to Level 2.
> By tinkering I figured out before this settings it always rebooted by loading the GPU driver (Nvidia). I tried it with a AMD 290x and it also rebooted always when it had to load the GPU driver?
> 
> I have now the strange behaviour, when I want to start the newest setup of the AMD ryzen chipset it also hangs up and reboots. Beside that the build works stable.
> 
> Has anyone an idea how to stop this behaviour?
> 
> Has anyone an Idea how I can get all 4 modules running?
> There are not running stable even at 1866 Mhz when I put all 4 in it. XMP Profiles activated always let the build reboot....
> 
> How can I find the efficients way stable memory clocks?
> I tinkered yesterday until 2 a.m....
> 
> My build is:
> - AMD Ryzen 1800x
> - NZXT Kraken x62
> - this ADATA RAM (HWinfo shows that these are Hynix chips of 2017)
> - Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming Pro
> - Nvidia GTX 970
> - Samsung Evo 850 SSD
> - be quiet PSU


Very often you can only run 2 sticks at high clocks, but first make sure your BIOS is up to date and that the loaded XMP profile timings are actually correct, you may also need to nudge some CPU voltages (haven't got AM4 just yet to tell you which one it is, but on AM3+ it was CPU-NB I'm pretty sure).


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Anybody know if the ASUS Prime X370-Pro is compatible with AM3/FM2 coolers like the Crosshair IV is?


Only coolers that latch onto existing mounts


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Only coolers that latch onto existing mounts


Like stock AMD coolers?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Like stock AMD coolers?


From what I've seen the Ryzen stock coolers don't use the clip system they screw into the AM4 back-plate, however the older clip style coolers are compatible. The Crosshair VI has the holes for the AM3 and AM4 back-plate but only comes with the AM4 backplate so you will need an AM3 back-plate to use non clip AM3 coolers


----------



## yendor

Old stock amd coolers, yes. But.... they sucked

I believe the 65 watt version of the wraith uses existing clips


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Old stock amd coolers, yes. But.... they sucked


I disagree. An AM3+ Wraith cooler would be great for a 65 watt R5 1600. I have a NH-D15, Phanteks TC14PE, NH-U14S, Thermalright True Spirit 140 among others. I am done with huge, ugly cpu coolers. I am not going to even bother trying to get new AM4 mounting gear.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Old stock amd coolers, yes. But.... they sucked
> 
> I believe the 65 watt version of the wraith uses existing clips


And so does the new Wraith Max. And the old H80I I still had lying arround in a cupboard...

Which I decided to replace immediatly when I was reminded why it was in a cupboard to begin with: noisy as f***.

I decided to give the budget Arctic Freezer 12 a go and it performs just as well -- if not better -- than that old clc.

I'm content with my B350M Mortar Arctic. I got my RAM up to 2667 and my 6 cores at an apparant stable 3.8GHz.

Here's a HWInfo screenshot after a few hours of Fallout 4:


----------



## microchidism

Personally I think the wraith is a neat little cooler, I was all set and prepared to order a custom loop and thought, I might as well assemble my Ryzen pc to see how it sounds.

It is quiet enough that I postponed the loop for another month. ...The fx8350 stock cooler was the exact opposite... super loud etc. Plus in a time where everyone is getting flashy lights for their comp, the RGB is a neat addition.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Personally I think the wraith is a neat little cooler, I was all set and prepared to order a custom loop and thought, I might as well assemble my Ryzen pc to see how it sounds.
> 
> It is quiet enough that I postponed the loop for another month. ...The fx8350 stock cooler was the exact opposite... super loud etc. Plus in a time where everyone is getting flashy lights for their comp, the RGB is a neat addition.


Curious which stock cooler your 8350 came with. Did the fan blades have a straight edge on the back side of the blade or were they curved?


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious which stock cooler your 8350 came with. Did the fan blades have a straight edge on the back side of the blade or were they curved?


Wouldn't be able to answer than its been quite some time since I saw it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious which stock cooler your 8350 came with. Did the fan blades have a straight edge on the back side of the blade or were they curved?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be able to answer than its been quite some time since I saw it.
Click to expand...

Ok thank you for the reply


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I disagree. An AM3+ Wraith cooler would be great for a 65 watt R5 1600. I have a NH-D15, Phanteks TC14PE, NH-U14S, Thermalright True Spirit 140 among others. I am done with huge, ugly cpu coolers. I am not going to even bother trying to get new AM4 mounting gear.


Eh the True Spirit 140 Direct is about the same size as a Cooler Master 212 Evo and comes with a AM4 mount if produced after January 2017...


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Very often you can only run 2 sticks at high clocks, but first make sure your BIOS is up to date and that the loaded XMP profile timings are actually correct, you may also need to nudge some CPU voltages (haven't got AM4 just yet to tell you which one it is, but on AM3+ it was CPU-NB I'm pretty sure).


I am using the newest Bios 2.00. With 4 Modules it doesnt even run on the lowest frequencies. Like I said before enabling XMP Profiles let it always reboot, regardless of the used profile.
With 2 Modules I run them at 2492 Mhz

I will read thr asus ch6 overclocking thread maybe I find there a hint.
Thabk you guys for your hints.


----------



## weebeast

Asus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> I am using the newest Bios 2.00. With 4 Modules it doesnt even run on the lowest frequencies. Like I said before enabling XMP Profiles let it always reboot, regardless of the used profile.
> With 2 Modules I run them at 2492 Mhz
> 
> I will read thr asus ch6 overclocking thread maybe I find there a hint.
> Thabk you guys for your hints.


I finished my build yesterday using a 1700x and a taichi.

I installed 4 * 8 gb 3200cl15 ram sticks but I can only get them running on 1866mhz. Windows also shows that I can only use 16gb of the 32 gb of ram. Does your windows show you all ram as usable?


----------



## kaseki

If there is enough DRAM, DRAM training may only find two sticks operating at their standard timing and may proceed with a reduced amount and put the rest into an unavailable pool. A possible fix is to reseat the DRAM.

As pointed out by someone on the C6H OC thread, the Ryzen has an extremely complicated training approach to setting DRAM timing. It can easily (in my view following the OC thread) become confused. And there exists an AMD spec on different RAM sizes and what their default frequency of operation is. You may be there already. Everything past that is an OC condition. To get beyond that threshold you may have to set the timing manually to be very loose. If it works, then try raising the frequency, then try tightening the timing, etc. Also both DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage should be around 1.35V for higher frequency work. More on the OC thread.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If there is enough DRAM, DRAM training may only find two sticks operating at their standard timing and may proceed with a reduced amount and put the rest into an unavailable pool. A possible fix is to reseat the DRAM.
> 
> As pointed out by someone on the C6H OC thread, the Ryzen has an extremely complicated training approach to setting DRAM timing. It can easily (in my view following the OC thread) become confused. And there exists an AMD spec on different RAM sizes and what their default frequency of operation is. You may be there already. Everything past that is an OC condition. To get beyond that threshold you may have to set the timing manually to be very loose. If it works, then try raising the frequency, then try tightening the timing, etc. Also both DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage should be around 1.35V for higher frequency work. More on the OC thread.


My cpu cooler doesn't allow me to remove a1 and a2 ram. So I removed b1 and b2. Windows saw 16 gb of ram that was usable. Memtest showed after 7 hours no errors and I could run both rams at 2667mhz cl15.

I placed 1 ram back in b1 and Windows could use 24gb. I replaced the same ram in b2 and Windows still could use 24 gb. It also runned at 2667 mhz and dual channel mode was activated for the first time in bios. After I placed the other stick in my motherboard and the problems started again. Also after removing the good ram that was in 1 of the B slots my Pc was stuck at 1866 mhz and Windows only showed 16gb of ram and 8 gb was unavailable.

So it seems 1 my ram sticks is malfunctioning. I also had read that it could be caused by a broken cpu pin but this seems highly unlikely since 1 of the rams is causing problems.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> I am using the newest Bios 2.00. With 4 Modules it doesnt even run on the lowest frequencies. Like I said before enabling XMP Profiles let it always reboot, regardless of the used profile.
> With 2 Modules I run them at 2492 Mhz
> 
> I will read thr asus ch6 overclocking thread maybe I find there a hint.
> Thabk you guys for your hints.


You checked each stick with each slot to see if one of the sticks or slots are defective? do it in pairs to start with or just remove one stick at a time until it POST's.

It's not uncommon to have a bad stick, I had to RMA the vengeance kit in my raven when I got them as one of the sticks had a bad block (always the one section of addresses that would have an error), a bad block in the right place can cause POST to always fail.

If one or more of the slots isn't working however then try re-seating the CPU, otherwise you may have a defective board or CPU (pretty rare, but does occur from time to time).


----------



## kaseki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> If there is enough DRAM, DRAM training may only find two sticks operating at their standard timing and may proceed with a reduced amount and put the rest into an unavailable pool. A possible fix is to reseat the DRAM.
> 
> As pointed out by someone on the C6H OC thread, the Ryzen has an extremely complicated training approach to setting DRAM timing. It can easily (in my view following the OC thread) become confused. And there exists an AMD spec on different RAM sizes and what their default frequency of operation is. You may be there already. Everything past that is an OC condition. To get beyond that threshold you may have to set the timing manually to be very loose. If it works, then try raising the frequency, then try tightening the timing, etc. Also both DRAM voltage and DRAM boot voltage should be around 1.35V for higher frequency work. More on the OC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu cooler doesn't allow me to remove a1 and a2 ram. So I removed b1 and b2. Windows saw 16 gb of ram that was usable. Memtest showed after 7 hours no errors and I could run both rams at 2667mhz cl15.
> 
> I placed 1 ram back in b1 and Windows could use 24gb. I replaced the same ram in b2 and Windows still could use 24 gb. It also runned at 2667 mhz and dual channel mode was activated for the first time in bios. After I placed the other stick in my motherboard and the problems started again. Also after removing the good ram that was in 1 of the B slots my Pc was stuck at 1866 mhz and Windows only showed 16gb of ram and 8 gb was unavailable.
> 
> So it seems 1 my ram sticks is malfunctioning. I also had read that it could be caused by a broken cpu pin but this seems highly unlikely since 1 of the rams is causing problems.
Click to expand...

Besides the bad stick, normal operation calls for a pair of sticks in A1/B1 or A2/B2, not A1/A2 or B1/B2. See page 1-5 of Asus C6H User Guide, if you are using this MB.


----------



## weebeast

Yes that's tr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseki*
> 
> Besides the bad stick, normal operation calls for a pair of sticks in A1/B1 or A2/B2, not A1/A2 or B1/B2. See page 1-5 of Asus C6H User Guide, if you are using this MB.


Yes i got the taichi but it has the same principle. I did it for testing since i can't remove A1, A2 without removing my cpu cooler. In the end it seems 1 of my ram sticks is not working well. After removing it, i can run my pc with 24 gb on 2667 mhz CL16

I also removed my cpu cooler and checked all pins and they were fine. So i asked amazon for a replacement,


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I disagree. An AM3+ Wraith cooler would be great for a 65 watt R5 1600. I have a NH-D15, Phanteks TC14PE, NH-U14S, Thermalright True Spirit 140 among others. I am done with huge, ugly cpu coolers. I am not going to even bother trying to get new AM4 mounting gear.


The Deepcool Gammax 400 uses the stock AMD mounting system with clips. As far as I know so does the Wraith. Click the link and scroll down the page to see how it mounts. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005

Perhaps someone who has the Wraith can clarify.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just found a great utility to find a lot of data about Particular RAM in your system: Thaiphoon Burner http://www.softnology.biz/index.html


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The Deepcool Gammax 400 uses the stock AMD mounting system with clips. As far as I know so does the Wraith. Click the link and scroll down the page to see how it mounts. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005
> 
> Perhaps someone who has the Wraith can clarify.


There are 3 versions of wraith cooler. 2 do not clip in but instead are screwed into the motherboard's existing backplate after the clip mountings are removed.
The third uses the latches.


----------



## miklkit

So, which one comes with which cpu? Or are they all mixed up and the only way to know is to open the box?

Wait, if the motherboard comes with the clip mounts then won't any cooler that uses them work?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So, which one comes with which cpu? Or are they all mixed up and the only way to know is to open the box?
> 
> Wait, if the motherboard comes with the clip mounts then won't any cooler that uses them work?


I believe the R5 1400's included wraith stealth is the only one that uses the clips.

"Most" clip mounted coolers seem to work but there was an exception or two.

The Wraiths are a cut above the old stock coolers in terms of cooling. And significantly quieter.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

1700 comes with the Wraith Spire RGB. Screw in. I use the clips for my H110i tho.


----------



## miklkit

IRRC the Wraith Stealth is the version that comes with the FX 8370. If that also fits the AM4 mounts, then any cooler that uses the stock AM3+ mounts SHOULD also fit Ryzen. This doesn't matter to me as I already have the AM4 mount I need but it is important to get this correct before shooting from the lip.


----------



## shhek0

Here is good list:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5y1xmx/am4_cpu_cooler_compatibility_list_for_the/

Basically every AM3+ where the mounts is done with a clip and not directly to the mobo wholes.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> IRRC the Wraith Stealth is the version that comes with the FX 8370. If that also fits the AM4 mounts, then any cooler that uses the stock AM3+ mounts SHOULD also fit Ryzen. This doesn't matter to me as I already have the AM4 mount I need but it is important to get this correct before shooting from the lip.


I too thought there had been a prior wraith version referred to as the stealth with the 8370 but googlefoo does not return any quick hits.

The first Wraith on the 8370 could only be referred to as "stealth" by a marketing man with a really active imagination. ..

This link is to amd's page listing their coolers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Here is good list:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5y1xmx/am4_cpu_cooler_compatibility_list_for_the/
> 
> Basically every AM3+ where the mounts is done with a clip and not directly to the mobo wholes.


Yep, that was noted in this thread ages ago.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, we didn't grab that name out of thin air. Currently the Stealth only comes with the 1400 according to that site.

That list is incomplete. Every Thermalright cooler made this year comes with an AM4 bracket included and I have had the AM4 bracket for my Silver Arrow for some time now.


----------



## gordesky1

Does anyone know if the ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac AM4 AMD Promontory X370 a good board? I know the am3 ones was not that great. I do have a asrock socket a with a duron 1600 my first custom build back in 2003 and that thing is still going. And i was thinking of giving asrock a try for my ryzen build. But not sure if that's a good idea or a bad one:/

This will be paired with a 1600 for now.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac AM4 AMD Promontory X370 a good board? I know the am3 ones was not that great. I do have a asrock socket a with a duron 1600 my first custom build back in 2003 and that thing is still going. And i was thinking of giving asrock a try for my ryzen build. But not sure if that's a good idea or a bad one:/
> 
> This will be paired with a 1600 for now.


It'd be ok. Lots of R7 owners certainly have them.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> It'd be ok. Lots of R7 owners certainly have them.


*AsRock* is a subsidiary of *Asus*, they're both very solid, my last X99 board was an Asrock Extrem6, no issues!









But personally I'd recommend the Crosshair Hero

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963

The convenience of the AM3 mounting holes make your cpu cooler possibilities endless.









You will need one of *these* though, as the board doesn't supply one.


----------



## gordesky1

Would love to get the hero but thats way out of my budget lol...

Will asrock board i listed get to 3.9 or 4ghz?

Also forgot to add in my first post will it do good with this memory? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158162&ignorebbr=1


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Would love to get the hero but thats way out of my budget lol...
> 
> *Will asrock board i listed get to 3.9 or 4ghz?*
> 
> Also forgot to add in my first post will it do good with this memory? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158162&ignorebbr=1


ANY x370 board can get a Ryzen chip to 3.9-4Ghz. That's if the chip itself permits it.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ANY x370 board can get a Ryzen chip to 3.9-4Ghz. That's if the chip itself permits it.


Silicon Lottery!









And there's also the literal Silicon Lottery...

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Silicon Lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's also the literal Silicon Lottery...
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all


That's where I purchased a 4.4Ghz 6800k and my 1800x 4Ghz.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's where I purchased a 4.4Ghz 6800k and my 1800x 4Ghz.


1800x is guaranteed 4.0Ghz though isn't it?

You could've bought it from anywhere, I'd like to see him do more with that Sku, maybe 4.1,4.2,4.3 etc...

*EDIT:* According to his listing of the 1700 26% of the ones he tested can do 4.0, I can run mine up to 4.1 so I guess I'm very fortunate.

I'm hoping with new microcode updates, bios' and drivers we'll see the current batches of RyZen CPUs clock higher in the near future


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Would love to get the hero but thats way out of my budget lol...
> 
> Will asrock board i listed get to 3.9 or 4ghz?
> 
> Also forgot to add in my first post will it do good with this memory? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158162&ignorebbr=1


It probably would be capable but it's up to the silicon lottery whether it will be at voltages that are practical.

As for the geil evo ram you linked if it's on the qvl then it should work at the speed the qvl lists. If it's not then it 'might' work once the may round of bios updates is complete.
Or it could work with some experienced ram overclocking. There are probably people running it at 3200, and almost certainly people who haven't managed to get it that fast.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 1800x is guaranteed 4.0Ghz though isn't it?
> 
> You could've bought it from anywhere, I'd like to see him do more with that Sku, maybe 4.1,4.2,4.3 etc...
> 
> *EDIT:* According to his listing of the 1700 26% of the ones he tested can do 4.0, I can run mine up to 4.1 so I guess I'm very fortunate.
> 
> I'm hoping with new microcode updates, bios' and drivers we'll see the current batches of RyZen CPUs clock higher in the near future


I believe you're thinking about the turbo speed. Only 1 core hits 4-4.1Ghz. Rest of the cores run at up to 3.6-3.7Ghz.

Highly doubt a BIOS update will improve CPU overclocks.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe you're thinking about the turbo speed. Only 1 core hits 4-4.1Ghz. Rest of the cores run at up to 3.6-3.7Ghz.


Oh what?!? Didn't know that. Thanks!









*EDIT:* Have you managed to clock higher than 4.0? I've seen a few people claiming 4.2-4.3 with the 1800X


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Oh what?!? Didn't know that. Thanks!


Go with a 3.9-4Ghz 1700 from silicon lottery if you don't want to play the lottery.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Go with a 3.9-4Ghz 1700 from silicon lottery if you don't want to play the lottery.


No issues here, I can bench 4.1 with 1.5V. I am running 4.0 @1.4 24/7 for my daily.



Was $300 shipped factoring in the combo deal newegg had with my mobo.









I'd *LOVE* to hit 4.2-4.3+ if possible in the future though, my old 6950x was able to do 4.3ghz daily with 1.337v!







*That chip REALLY was 1337!







*


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> No issues here, I can bench 4.1 with 1.5V. I am running 4.0 @1.4 24/7 for my daily.
> 
> 
> 
> Was $300 shipped factoring in the combo deal newegg had with my mobo.


Is that Prime95 stable though? I can run at 4Ghz with less than 1.35v all day while gaming.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is that Prime95 stable though? I can run at 4Ghz with less than 1.35v all day while gaming.


Dunno bout P95, but it did pass over an hour of Aida64.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Dunno bout P95, but it did pass over an hour of Aida64.


1 hour of aida only tells me your stable with 1 hour of aida and probably gaming. Good chip regardless. I got my mobo for free so I only paid $499 for my setup.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 1800x is guaranteed 4.0Ghz though isn't it?
> 
> You could've bought it from anywhere, I'd like to see him do more with that Sku, maybe 4.1,4.2,4.3 etc...


Silicon lottery's binning results are available with percentages for each sku.

14nm Low Power Plus , (look at the name!) is the process ryzen is manufactured with. It may have limitations going forward for higher clocks.
Good thing noone is standing still....


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1 hour of aida only tells me your stable with 1 hour of aida and probably gaming. Good chip regardless. I got my mobo for free so I only paid $499 for my setup.


Free Mobo huh? #Jealous...









Sounds like you got a good deal!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Free Mobo huh? #Jealous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a good deal!


Indeed I did. I had $200 worth of credit from my perks at work account so I used it. I'll enjoy this 1800x until next year and then I'll move onto Ryzen 2.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Free Mobo huh? #Jealous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a good deal!


Microcenter is offering $100 off of a motherboard CPU combo with R7's.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Indeed I did. I had $200 worth of credit from my perks at work account so I used it. I'll enjoy this 1800x until next year and then I'll move onto Ryzen 2.


Awesome man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Microcenter is offering $100 off of a motherboard CPU combo with R7's.


Dang, I missed out.









*Also*, doesn't P95 have the potential to kill chips with AVX instructions due to the high synthetic load causing sever over-volting? I remember that being a big deal with my Intel chips OC'd with adaptive voltage.

Another reason I opted not to use P95 was I think the last update was from 2012 or something like that and I wanted a more current bench/stabilty test, so Aida64 and CPU-z bench/stability tests felt like they made more sense.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Microcenter is offering $100 off of a motherboard CPU combo with R7's.


I miss my "local" Micro Center. It was located in Santa Clara, CA. before they closed. Now the Bay Area has 0 which makes no sense.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I missed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also*, doesn't P95 have the potential to kill chips with AVX instructions due to the high synthetic load causing sever over-volting? I remember that being a big deal with my Intel chips OC'd with adaptive voltage.
> 
> Another reason I opted not to use P95 was I think the last update was from 2012 or something like that and I wanted a more current bench/stabilty test, so Aida64 and CPU-z bench/stability tests felt like they made more sense.


Best way to stress test is to use your rig like you normally would. If it crashes, up the voltage.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> *Best way to stress test is to use your rig like you normally would.* If it crashes, up the voltage.


Yea, agreed! No issues gaming, rendering or doing day-to-day operations. Can't say I miss my 6950x when this chip is a 5th of the price and clocks so well, not to mention it's using *LESS THAN HALF* the wattage too! 100w here vs ~225-250 on the 6950x @ 4.3Ghz.









I sold that chip, old board, and the ram, got a new case, new cpu, new board, new ram, a 2nd 1080ti with 2 hybrid kits, and a new cpu cooler... still had money left over.









Christmas came early this year


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Yea, agreed! No issues gaming, rendering or doing day-to-day operations. Can't say I miss my 6950x when this chip is a 5th of the price and clocks so well, not to mention it's using *LESS THAN HALF* the wattage too! 100w here vs ~225-250 on the 6950x @ 4.3Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold that chip, old board, and the ram, got a new case, new cpu, new board, new ram, a 2nd 1080ti with 2 hybrid kits, and a new cpu cooler... still had money left over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came early this year


Very smart of you. I'm hoping to stick with AMD for the next 2-4 years. I'm sure it'll be a lot cheaper than going Intel if I do.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Very smart of you. I'm hoping to stick with AMD for the next 2-4 years. I'm sure it'll be a lot cheaper than going Intel if I do.


We'll see, you'd *HAVE* to think Intel has something *BIG* in store to compete. Time will tell though.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> We'll see, you'd *HAVE* to think Intel has something *BIG* in store to compete. Time will tell though.


You mean other than pushing skylake-x out the door in june? That might qualify......


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You mean other than pushing skylake-x out the door in june? That might qualify......


I mean let's make a 10,12,16 core consume grade non-extreme chip that costs *LESS* than $1000 USD that might actually innovate.


----------



## milkguru

Does anyone have any solid info regarding mATX x370 boards? I'm kind of getting annoyed waiting around indefinitely - why are all manufacturers keeping so quiet? Surely it wouldn't hurt to let us know what boards they plan on releasing in the coming months?

KabyLake on the other hand has a stupid amount of boards... Asus alone have released at least 15 different boards on the z270 chipset alone. Seriously, that's like almost the total amount of boards on the entire AM4 platform from all manufactuers...


----------



## MishelLngelo

KabyLake is an extension of Skylake so it has a head start on Ryzen platform. AMD has always played second fiddle to Intel (with a surprise now and than) so MB manufacturers probably want to make sure Ryzen succeeds to some extent. Now they seem to be a bit surprised and got late out of the gate. Besides, "A" and Athlon processors most suited for mATX are not out yet. For me, bigger surprise was installation of video output on MBs without processors to use on them. Now who the heck would stick an APU on a top end MB ?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkguru*
> 
> Does anyone have any solid info regarding mATX x370 boards? I'm kind of getting annoyed waiting around indefinitely - why are all manufacturers keeping so quiet? Surely it wouldn't hurt to let us know what boards they plan on releasing in the coming months?
> 
> KabyLake on the other hand has a stupid amount of boards... Asus alone have released at least 15 different boards on the z270 chipset alone. Seriously, that's like almost the total amount of boards on the entire AM4 platform from all manufactuers...


i'm not even sure why Intel's 200 series LGA1151 boards has so many variations that its nearly pointlessly wasteful.


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Asus
> I finished my build yesterday using a 1700x and a taichi.
> 
> I installed 4 * 8 gb 3200cl15 ram sticks but I can only get them running on 1866mhz. Windows also shows that I can only use 16gb of the 32 gb of ram. Does your windows show you all ram as usable?


Yes all are shown usable. As long as I install gpu drivers no reboots and everything ok so far. It uses than microsoft display adapter. When i install gpu drivers of nvidia or amd it always reboot.


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkguru*
> 
> Does anyone have any solid info regarding mATX x370 boards? I'm kind of getting annoyed waiting around indefinitely - why are all manufacturers keeping so quiet? Surely it wouldn't hurt to let us know what boards they plan on releasing in the coming months?
> 
> KabyLake on the other hand has a stupid amount of boards... Asus alone have released at least 15 different boards on the z270 chipset alone. Seriously, that's like almost the total amount of boards on the entire AM4 platform from all manufactuers...


It is in german but you can use google translate https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/biostar-x370-gtn-mini-itx-mainboard-ryzen-am4-update/


----------



## milkguru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> It is in german but you can use google translate https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/biostar-x370-gtn-mini-itx-mainboard-ryzen-am4-update/


yeah, i'm aware of the biostar mITX board - saw that posted on the AMD subreddit. According to a few people that contacted reps, Asrock will be releasing an mITX around mid June, and Gigabyte 2nd week of July

as far the biostar board goes - i hadn't actually ever heard of biostar until like a month or so ago. not a single retailer sells their boards in australia. and from what i've now read about biostar, most people aren't really big fans.

however these are mITX - i'm more interested in mATX


----------



## HexagonRabbit

My odd occurrence has been rectified...at least for now. I got a soft lock while playing D3 and dropping into a busy rift with others. I went ahead and reset then got into a boot loop. What makes this odd is that resets don't do this on my current OC or at least didn't. This was after close to a week of running and gaming without any issues. So I tried to up the voltage a tad and it wouldn't boot. I decided to reset everything, clear the CMOS and start from scratch and nothing would stick. Bumping the RAM to 2400 would result in another loop. Even something minor such as switching the fan control parameters would cause a smaller loop that would restart twice.

I reflashed BIOS, dropped my RAM voltage down to .0144%, and put my GPU back to stock and everything is running pretty close to what it was. (3.9 @1.3 {..ish I'm at work} / 2933).
IBT stable at very high and Cine score of around 1710. But as I said before, it was fine for a while.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So people are recommending AGAINST Prime95 again? Could this be why I am seeing erratic voltage numbers under load? I will investigate because I can't reach stable 4GHz w/ Prime 95 unless I am at 1,435v.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Prime95 was never good for AMD platform despite all offsets etc. I always preferred AOD or OCCT. First one because it was more appropriate and second for adjustability and more details.


----------



## epic1337

from what i read, prime95 is stressing parts that are normally not under load no matter the circumstance.
this means it pushes the chip's load over it's intended design, and furthermore messes up the power delivery within the circuit.

in other words, prime95 is literally acting like a power-virus.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm gonna start using OCCT then. Previously, I used IBT/Linpack but my issue isn't heat it's stability.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So people are recommending AGAINST Prime95 again? Could this be why I am seeing erratic voltage numbers under load? I will investigate because I can't reach stable 4GHz w/ Prime 95 unless I am at 1,435v.


Did you adjust soc/nb ? At default prime would crap out a thread at a time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> from what i read, prime95 is stressing parts that are normally not under load no matter the circumstance.
> this means it pushes the chip's load over it's intended design, and furthermore messes up the power delivery within the circuit.
> 
> in other words, prime95 is literally acting like a power-virus.


It's a stress test. We have members who run them for long periods. 24 hour prime custom . Hard to argue about stability .

If the stability test works for you, go with it. Prime finds stability issues faster for me. If someone damages their silicon running it I suspect they dialed it up to 11 without doing proper testing at lower clocks/voltages first. Impatience is the problem


----------



## alucardis666

So general consensuses is you test with OCCT?


----------



## mus1mus

OCCT is pretty weak. You can test it for hours only to encounter a black screen when encoding.

X264 Stability Test used by Intel folks is even faster to force a black screen than OCCT. Even Realbench is faster.


----------



## os2wiz

The recent version of OCCT claims to have augmented their stress testing


----------



## gordesky1

Guys what would you do get a pretty good board most likely a gigabyte k7 and a 1600, Or get a 1700 with a cheaper board most likely tomahawk? Im on a strict tight budget cant have both worlds lol..

Kinda leaning on the 1600 and k7 cause it probably have best support for future cpus.. but idk...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys what would you do get a pretty good board most likely a gigabyte k7 and a 1600, Or get a 1700 with a cheaper board most likely tomahawk? Im on a strict tight budget cant have both worlds lol..
> 
> Kinda leaning on the 1600 and k7 cause it probably have best support for future cpus.. but idk...


1700 all day or wait it out and save up some more and get a x370. That MSI board is fine though. Just don't expect to ever go SLI.

Here's a 1700x on sale for $320. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AMD-RYZEN-7-1700X-8-Core-3-4-GHz-AM4-Skt-95W-YD170XBCAEWOF-Desktop-CPU-/262900101141?hash=item3d36113015:g:T9YAAOSwzgBYzQ5C


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm yea im not looking into going dual cards. i did in the pass but was a pain lol.. So will the tomahawk be supported for awhile for newer cpus in the future tho? Than again the 1700 will last a long long time lol...

And will it overclock to 3.9 4ghz? I know that also depends on the cpu tho. I just feel going cheaper on the board i be missing out.... lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm yea im not looking into going dual cards. i did in the pass but was a pain lol.. So will the tomahawk be supported for awhile for newer cpus in the future tho? Than again the 1700 will last a long long time lol...
> 
> And will it overclock to 3.9 4ghz? I know that also depends on the cpu tho. I just feel going cheaper on the board i be missing out.... lol


OC will depend on the chip and not the board in question. 3.8-3.9 should be your goal with 1.4v or less.

If you don't want to play the lottery, you can grab a binned 3.9Ghz 1700 for $330.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/1700a39g


----------



## AlphaC

First AM4 block for CH VI Hero

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-releases-am4-monoblock-asus-crosshair-vi-hero/


----------



## SuperZan

Not a bad look for a monoblock, and I normally dislike them from an aesthetic standpoint. It's also a bit more appealing given what we've been led to believe about X370's lifespan. If I had a CH6, I'd consider a loop with that block given that it should work just as well for potential drop-ins come Zen+ or whatever they decide to call it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1700 all day or wait it out and save up some more and get a x370. That MSI board is fine though. Just don't expect to ever go SLI.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys what would you do get a pretty good board most likely a gigabyte k7 and a 1600, Or get a 1700 with a cheaper board most likely tomahawk? Im on a strict tight budget cant have both worlds lol..
> 
> Kinda leaning on the 1600 and k7 cause it probably have best support for future cpus.. but idk...
> 
> 
> 
> Micro Center has deals now when you buy a Ryzen cpu and motherboard they will give you at least $100 off. Check them out . That way you can get an x370 motherboard that has more features than a Tomahawk and better vrm support.
Click to expand...


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm yea im not looking into going dual cards. i did in the pass but was a pain lol.. So will the tomahawk be supported for awhile for newer cpus in the future tho? Than again the 1700 will last a long long time lol...

And will it overclock to 3.9 4ghz? I know that also depends on the cpu tho. I just feel going cheaper on the board i be missing out.... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Micro Center has deals now when you buy a Ryzen cpu and motherboard they will give you at least $100 off. Check them out . That way you can get an x370 motherboard that has more features than a Tomahawk and better vrm support.


Would be nice if i had one around me Do they do that shopping online?

Nope says instore ony for cpus

closest one in pa is 293miles lol...


----------



## gordesky1

So update. Friend says he would buy my ps4 so if that goes threw i can up my budget.

So yea build i was looking at is this

k7 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128997&ignorebbr=1

with the 1700

and this memory https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038&ignorebbr=1 sense its on the list for the motherboard.

totals around 654 with the coupons on the 1700 and memory.

would get the ASUS Prime X370-Pro and save a little money https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=asus_x370-_-13-132-964-_-Product

But why not go for the k7 for a bit more if i can afford it .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So update. Friend says he would buy my ps4 so if that goes threw i can up my budget.
> 
> So yea build i was looking at is this
> 
> k7 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128997&ignorebbr=1
> 
> with the 1700
> 
> and this memory https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038&ignorebbr=1 sense its on the list for the motherboard.
> 
> totals around 654 with the coupons on the 1700 and memory.
> 
> would get the ASUS Prime X370-Pro and save a little money https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=asus_x370-_-13-132-964-_-Product
> 
> But why not go for the k7 for a bit more if i can afford it .


Don't buy that RAM. Asking for trouble. By G.Skill 2x8GB 3200Mhz CAS 14. I believe the RGB version is on sale until the end of today.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Don't buy that RAM. Asking for trouble. By G.Skill 2x8GB 3200Mhz CAS 14. I believe the RGB version is on sale until the end of today.


Is it the one that costs 180 something tho?...

When i look on gigabyte site it says it supports the corsair memory. And for reviews says the Compatibility works for ryzen.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Is it the one that costs 180 something tho?...
> 
> When i look on gigabyte site it says it supports the corsair memory. And for reviews says the Compatibility works for ryzen.


Yeah it's compatible. GL trying to run it at marketed speeds though.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Don't buy that RAM. Asking for trouble. By G.Skill 2x8GB 3200Mhz CAS 14. I believe the RGB version is on sale until the end of today.


Is it the one that costs 180 something tho?...

When i look on gigabyte site it says it supports the corsair memory. And for reviews says the Compatability works for ryzen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Yeah it's compatible. GL trying to run it at marketed speeds though.


What about the GeIL EVO X series ? that's also on their list.


----------



## b0oMeR

Does a Bulldozer processor fit in the new socket?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Is it the one that costs 180 something tho?...
> 
> When i look on gigabyte site it says it supports the corsair memory. And for reviews says the Compatability works for ryzen.
> What about the GeIL EVO X series ? that's also on their list.


For 3200Mhz, any of these kits, https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20601190328%20600006072%20600546709%208000%20600561668


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Does a Bulldozer processor fit in the new socket?


Nope doesint support am3 cpus.


----------



## milkguru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Yeah it's compatible. GL trying to run it at marketed speeds though.


But the Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 uses Samsung B die ram? And Samsung B die ram is exactly what people are saying to get for Ryzen...

Edit: Just looked into this a bit more. Some of these kits are v4.31 which ARE Samsung B die, some are v5.39 which are not. However, there are reports of people being able to run the v5.39 at 2933MHz perfectly stable at default timings.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkguru*
> 
> But the Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 uses Samsung B die ram? And Samsung B die ram is exactly what people are saying to get for Ryzen...


The cas 16 ram kits at 3200 have not been bdie most of the time.


----------



## milkguru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The cas 16 ram kits at 3200 have not been bdie most of the time.


yeah i just edited my post. some of the corsair kits ARE samsung b die (version 4.31) however version 5.39 is hynix.
i'm not too sure how to tell which version you'd be getting other than contacting the seller?


----------



## gordesky1

I wouldn't mind 2933MHz stable. Tho i also have a choice of geil evo x. What would be best to get out of the 2?

edit went for the corsair. will find out how they are when i get everything.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkguru*
> 
> yeah i just edited my post. some of the corsair kits ARE samsung b die (version 4.31) however version 5.39 is hynix.
> i'm not too sure how to tell which version you'd be getting other than contacting the seller?


Could try, depends on how thorough the inventory control gets. Fwiw there are hynix kits running at 32, and the may round of bios updates has ram compatibility as a goal.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> *AsRock* is a subsidiary of *Asus*, they're both very solid, my last X99 board was an Asrock Extrem6, no issues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But personally I'd recommend the Crosshair Hero
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963
> 
> The convenience of the AM3 mounting holes make your cpu cooler possibilities endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need one of *these* though, as the board doesn't supply one.


ASROCK is NOT a Subsidiary of ASUS. IIRC ASROCK is owned by Pegatron.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ANY x370 board can get a Ryzen chip to 3.9-4Ghz. That's if the chip itself permits it.


Unless is bricks.








Many B350 can as well, thats why people ask these questions while doing their homework. anyone can say buy the most expensive parts and you can do it. Your posts are not answering the question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1700 all day or wait it out and save up some more and get a x370. That MSI board is fine though. Just don't expect to ever go SLI.


B350 can as well, X370 is not necessary unless you need the additional onchip support.
Spending more does not always guarantee anything.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> ASROCK is NOT a Subsidiary of ASUS. IIRC ASROCK is owned by Pegatron.
> Unless is bricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many B350 can as well, thats why people ask these questions while doing their homework. anyone can say buy the most expensive parts and you can do it. Your posts are not answering the question.
> B350 can as well, X370 is not necessary unless you need the additional onchip support.
> Spending more does not always guarantee anything.


I believe the board in question only supports Crossfire. I also told him he'd be fine with that board. That answered his question.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac AM4 AMD Promontory X370 a good board? I know the am3 ones was not that great. I do have a asrock socket a with a duron 1600 my first custom build back in 2003 and that thing is still going. And i was thinking of giving asrock a try for my ryzen build. But not sure if that's a good idea or a bad one:/
> 
> *This will be paired with a 1600 for now.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Would love to get the hero but *thats way out of my budget* lol...
> 
> Will asrock board i listed get to 3.9 or 4ghz?
> 
> Also forgot to add in my first post will it do good with this memory? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158162&ignorebbr=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe the board in question only supports Crossfire. I also told him he'd be fine with that board. That answered his question.


Looks like we are interpreting his posts differently, It looks to me like he is trying to make a decent OC'ing ryzen build on a budget so I would recommend he looks at the B350 or a lower priced Asrock X370. Maybe he is intending to crossfire in the future but does not specifically state as such so he really is not giving us the info we need. I can see hw you would interpret his post differently as he pointed out the board he wanted had the CF/SLI but was out oif his price range.

@gordesky1, Do you need the x370 chipset? Read the specs for both. B350 does do crossfire but the X370 has more lanes. And the killer is a great board from what I've read of the posts from people that own it. Also I'm not sure if the killer is the Asrock board that your referring to? Remember this thread is flying by and no-one can go back pages to find what you mean unless you drop a link or quote yourself.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> ASROCK is NOT a Subsidiary of ASUS. IIRC ASROCK is owned by Pegatron.


Asrock branched off Asustek in 2002, later was bought by Pegatron in 2010 in exchange for IP rights and manufacturing contracts.
https://successstory.com/companies/asrock

so yeah, Asrock is, or rather was, part of Asus during it's early years.


----------



## Simmons572

Another week, another check in









Any word of a mATX mobo w/ 2-way SLI yet?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe the board in question only supports Crossfire. I also told him he'd be fine with that board. That answered his question.


If some wants to overclock most of the B350 boards will limit their overclock ability as their vrm support is just not as good as the high end X370 boards. This is a serious consideration. You look at the top overclock scores on this web site for Ryzen. Few B350 booards are on that list. Penny pinching when overclocking is foolhardy in my opinion.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If some wants to overclock most of the B350 boards will limit their overclock ability as their vrm support is just not as good as the high end X370 boards. This is a serious consideration. You look at the top overclock scores on this web site for Ryzen. Few B350 booards are on that list. Penny pinching when overclocking is foolhardy in my opinion.


As long as he's not trying to be on any leaderboards. he should be fine with overclocking his 1700. Can't tell you about Ryzen 2 or 3 though.


----------



## SteelBox

Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth?


----------



## SLK

I don't think the Taichi does but the Asrock X370 Killer does.


----------



## SteelBox

hmm...I read that these wifi module are not quite durable? is that true?


----------



## SLK

Never heard of that.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> hmm...I read that these wifi module are not quite durable? is that true?


they are standard Intel m.2 AC wifi.

not the best, but you could do MUCH worse.


----------



## epic1337

you could always buy a USB-based wifi module, preferably the ones with extension cables instead of direct plugin.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkguru*
> 
> But the Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 uses Samsung B die ram? And Samsung B die ram is exactly what people are saying to get for Ryzen...
> 
> Edit: Just looked into this a bit more. Some of these kits are v4.31 which ARE Samsung B die, some are v5.39 which are not. However, there are reports of people being able to run the v5.39 at 2933MHz perfectly stable at default timings.


The easiest way to get the fastest ram for Ryzen is to buy G. Skill Flare X ram. I have a 16GB kit (two 8GB dimms) DDR4 3200 cas 14-14-14-34. Just load the xmp profile 2 in bios and it will be up and running at full speed. This particular kIt is Samsung b-die.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If some wants to overclock most of the B350 boards will limit their overclock ability as their vrm support is just not as good as the high end X370 boards. This is a serious consideration. You look at the top overclock scores on this web site for Ryzen. Few B350 booards are on that list. Penny pinching when overclocking is foolhardy in my opinion.


MSI B350 Pro carbon would like to have a word with you , it's the same VRM as the X370 Pro Carbon.

Also the Ryzen 5 1600 would only use up about 80A at 4GHz , based on 100-110A 8 cores as well as buildzoid's core disabled testing. 80A/4 phases = 20A so as long as you get a board with doubled low side (i.e. every ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI) and not a Asrock B350 board with 3 phases variants carrying two 26A lowside mosfets per phase it should be fine.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Looks like we are interpreting his posts differently, It looks to me like he is trying to make a decent OC'ing ryzen build on a budget so I would recommend he looks at the B350 or a lower priced Asrock X370. Maybe he is intending to crossfire in the future but does not specifically state as such so he really is not giving us the info we need. I can see hw you would interpret his post differently as he pointed out the board he wanted had the CF/SLI but was out oif his price range.
> 
> @gordesky1, Do you need the x370 chipset? Read the specs for both. B350 does do crossfire but the X370 has more lanes. And the killer is a great board from what I've read of the posts from people that own it. Also I'm not sure if the killer is the Asrock board that your referring to? Remember this thread is flying by and no-one can go back pages to find what you mean unless you drop a link or quote yourself.


Yep I did say ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac AM4 AMD Promontory which you quoted it too in this post

But things change and i pretty much went all all out cause i sold my ps4.

So got the gigabyte x370 k7 and the 1700 and the corsair vengeance 3200 memory should have it in 2 days Posted that 2 pages back but yea as you said this thread flys

I figured its best to go all out and spend a extra 50-60$ and get a pretty good board for future upgrades and support for cpus known support for overclocking that comes out which im sure the k7 will have sense it is their top board. Im sure a 350 board or even the x370 asrock killer would've been fine tho but my pass boards was always in the top tier boards and it probably would bother me which im sure some others would feel the same too lol

Would've got the asrock tachi but not in stock anywere...


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth?


I own the x370 professional gaming and it comes with intel 3168 wifi card. I bet the Taichi has the same. Comparing pictures of the wifi part looks similar. On my board the m.2 card is screwed in a type of box where you can connect the antennas. It is a 2 in 1 device. If it brokes. I think you can replace it by changing the unit.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does Asrock Taichi have portable wifi module? In situation if it broke I can switch-replace wifi modul? Also portable bluetooth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own the x370 professional gaming and it comes with intel 3168 wifi card. I bet the Taichi has the same. Comparing pictures of the wifi part looks similar. On my board the m.2 card is screwed in a type of box where you can connect the antennas. It is a 2 in 1 device. If it brokes. I think you can replace it by changing the unit.
Click to expand...

They are all the same (taichi/fat pro/killer ac) and you can replace them, I replaced mine with a killer-ac (1535).. It performs better than the 3xxx Intel series (for me of course)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI B350 Pro carbon would like to have a word with you , it's the same VRM as the X370 Pro Carbon.
> 
> Also the Ryzen 5 1600 would only use up about 80A at 4GHz , based on 100-110A 8 cores as well as buildzoid's core disabled testing. 80A/4 phases = 20A so as long as you get a board with doubled low side (i.e. every ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI) and not a Asrock B350 board with 3 phases variants carrying two 26A lowside mosfets per phase it should be fine.


When I was talking about high end x370 boards I was not talking Pro Carbon x370. I was talking Crosshair VI Hero and MSI Titanium, and Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5.. Their vrms and heatsinks are superior to the lesser x370. Some say the Titanium VRM is inferior,but not true. Yes it has less phases than Crosshair but its vrm components are of higher specs and its vrm heatsink is the best of the x370 class. Once again look at the list of top Ryzen overclockers on this website. Yes there are 1 or 2 B350 boards,but most the rest are MSI Titanium and Asus Crosshair VI.


----------



## frellingfahrbot

It has been quite a while since I had AMD setup up and running, is there a consensus about AMD ACHI drivers? Use the default Windows driver or install AMD one? I see that the chipset driver package includes the ACHI drivers but does not install them.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> When I was talking about high end x370 boards I was not talking Pro Carbon x370. I was talking Crosshair VI Hero and MSI Titanium, and Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5.. Their vrms and heatsinks are superior to the lesser x370. Some say the Titanium VRM is inferior,but not true. Yes it has less phases than Crosshair but its vrm components are of higher specs and its vrm heatsink is the best of the x370 class. Once again look at the list of top Ryzen overclockers on this website. Yes there are 1 or 2 B350 boards,but most the rest are MSI Titanium and Asus Crosshair VI.


Titanium has more phases than crosshair, nice pwm controller. Not so crazy about fets. They do the job.

You're missing some boards there. One or two that are a wee bit cheaper than even the gaming 5....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The recent version of OCCT claims to have augmented their stress testing


Still a weak test. Version 4.5 can run for like 15 minutes on my unstable OC of 4.075 @ 1.5V while Prime 29.1 will force a reboot in just a couple of minutes. Even AIDA64 Cache only test is faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frellingfahrbot*
> 
> It has been quite a while since I had AMD setup up and running, is there a consensus about AMD ACHI drivers? Use the default Windows driver or install AMD one? I see that the chipset driver package includes the ACHI drivers but does not install them.


Pretty good. Unless you go W7, you won't need to manually install AHCI Drivers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The recent version of OCCT claims to have augmented their stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> Still a weak test. Version 4.5 can run for like 15 minutes on my unstable OC of 4.075 @ 1.5V while Prime 29.1 will force a reboot in just a couple of minutes. Even AIDA64 Cache only test is faster.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frellingfahrbot*
> 
> It has been quite a while since I had AMD setup up and running, is there a consensus about AMD ACHI drivers? Use the default Windows driver or install AMD one? I see that the chipset driver package includes the ACHI drivers but does not install them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good. Unless you go W7, you won't need to manually install AHCI Drivers.
Click to expand...

Kind of weird on my system I'd say - Real bench stability testing< Aida 64 stability test < Cinebench R11.5 < prime 95 blend< OCCT < Cinebench R15 based on crash behavior.

Like I said.... kinda weird - wondering what that would point to as a comparitive weakness to other systems.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> Asrock branched off Asustek in 2002, later was bought by Pegatron in 2010 in exchange for IP rights and manufacturing contracts.
> https://successstory.com/companies/asrock
> 
> so yeah, Asrock is, or rather was, part of Asus during it's early years.


Apparently you have an issue with the word "NOT".

It is NOT a Subsidiary of ASUS. As I stated.

I am fully aware of where AsRock came from.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep I did say ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac AM4 AMD Promontory which you quoted it too in this post
> 
> But things change and i pretty much went all all out cause i sold my ps4.
> 
> So got the gigabyte x370 k7 and the 1700 and the corsair vengeance 3200 memory should have it in 2 days Posted that 2 pages back but yea as you said this thread flys
> 
> I figured its best to go all out and spend a extra 50-60$ and get a pretty good board for future upgrades and support for cpus known support for overclocking that comes out which im sure the k7 will have sense it is their top board. Im sure a 350 board or even the x370 asrock killer would've been fine tho but my pass boards was always in the top tier boards and it probably would bother me which im sure some others would feel the same too lol
> 
> Would've got the asrock tachi but not in stock anywere...


GL, Looking forward to your results.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Apparently you have an issue with the word "NOT".
> 
> It is NOT a Subsidiary of ASUS. As I stated.
> 
> I am fully aware of where AsRock came from.


how is that any different?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The recent version of OCCT claims to have augmented their stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> Still a weak test. Version 4.5 can run for like 15 minutes on my unstable OC of 4.075 @ 1.5V while Prime 29.1 will force a reboot in just a couple of minutes. Even AIDA64 Cache only test is faster.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frellingfahrbot*
> 
> It has been quite a while since I had AMD setup up and running, is there a consensus about AMD ACHI drivers? Use the default Windows driver or install AMD one? I see that the chipset driver package includes the ACHI drivers but does not install them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of weird on my system I'd say - Real bench stability testing< Aida 64 stability test < Cinebench R11.5 < prime 95 blend< OCCT < Cinebench R15 based on crash behavior.
> 
> Like I said.... kinda weird - wondering what that would point to as a comparitive weakness to other systems.
Click to expand...

What crashes do you get?

I have no issues running both version of CB. It's IBT that will not stabilise on me. Needs a good 0.0375V more than Prime 29.1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The recent version of OCCT claims to have augmented their stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> Still a weak test. Version 4.5 can run for like 15 minutes on my unstable OC of 4.075 @ 1.5V while Prime 29.1 will force a reboot in just a couple of minutes. Even AIDA64 Cache only test is faster.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frellingfahrbot*
> 
> It has been quite a while since I had AMD setup up and running, is there a consensus about AMD ACHI drivers? Use the default Windows driver or install AMD one? I see that the chipset driver package includes the ACHI drivers but does not install them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of weird on my system I'd say - Real bench stability testing< Aida 64 stability test < Cinebench R11.5 < prime 95 blend< OCCT < Cinebench R15 based on crash behavior.
> 
> Like I said.... kinda weird - wondering what that would point to as a comparitive weakness to other systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What crashes do you get?
> 
> I have no issues running both version of CB. It's IBT that will not stabilise on me. Needs a good 0.0375V more than Prime 29.1
Click to expand...

For instance my 4100 mhz setting will pass RB, Aida64 , 11.5 and prime blend then OCCT does the ducky quack after about 20 min and R 15 goes blackscreen.

I'll bump up the v-core and it will pass, then the same scenario repeats itself at 4125. 4150mhz requires me to dial up the voltage to 1.45+ and that takes a little finess. I've ran for a couple weeks at 4150 mhz 1.432 volts LLC 2 without crashing for my normal usage - BF1 etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmm. I have just reinstalled W10. I will try that approach before saying good bye to my chip.

Apparently, money is needed on some things more important. Not giving away the board though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmm. I have just reinstalled W10. I will try that approach before saying good bye to my chip.
> 
> Apparently, money is needed on some things more important. Not giving away the board though.


I'm thinking that maybe I need to go with higher voltage and lesser V core. R 15 is quite a shock to the system as are the cycles in OCCT. I sometimes get the feeling that something is messing with me ( ocp? ) when I push 1.45 volts + though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I need to go with higher voltage and lesser V core. R 15 is quite a shock to the system as are the cycles in OCCT. I sometimes get the feeling that something is messing with me ( ocp? ) when I push 1.45 volts + though


You are not yet changing OCP settings? Probably it.









You guys have a lot to tweak with your boards. We on Giga only have a handful of things useful.


----------



## astagea

Hi
Just put together my first PC build and apart from a dodgy Power switch cable (using the reset button for now) it POSTed and I could get into BIOS

Then had a look around the BIOS and noted my Crucial MX300 M.2 SATA SSD was not recognised at all. The Samsung 960EVO was recognised.

I have the Samsung in M2_1 and the Crucial in slot M2_2.

Upon re-reading the manual, am I right to assume that M2_1 is the only M.2 slot that accepts SATA drives (as well as PCIe Gen3x4)? It seems the M2_2 slot only accepts PCIe Gen2x4 drives and doesn't recognise SATA M.2 drives.

If this is right, then to get both drives to work I would need to swap them over and lose the extra speed PCIe speed of the M2_1 slot. Would the PC still boot from the M2_2 slot?

Also, any suggestions on the power switch issue?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Hi
> Just put together my first PC build and apart from a dodgy Power switch cable (using the reset button for now) it POSTed and I could get into BIOS
> 
> Then had a look around the BIOS and noted my Crucial MX300 M.2 SATA SSD was not recognised at all. The Samsung 960EVO was recognised.
> 
> I have the Samsung in M2_1 and the Crucial in slot M2_2.
> 
> Upon re-reading the manual, am I right to assume that M2_1 is the only M.2 slot that accepts SATA drives (as well as PCIe Gen3x4)? It seems the M2_2 slot only accepts PCIe Gen2x4 drives and doesn't recognise SATA M.2 drives.
> 
> If this is right, then to get both drives to work I would need to swap them over and lose the extra speed PCIe speed of the M2_1 slot. Would the PC still boot from the M2_2 slot?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on the power switch issue?


Each motherboard can be different when it comes to how lanes are handled. Not many have two nvme slots.
In the bios your other sata drives may not be enabled, though present and connected.

Which motherboard do you have?

If your case is new the manufacturer may be persuaded to ship you a new power switch or simply rma the entire thing. What case do you have?

Welcome to Ryzen and OCN by the way. If you haven't been nudged yet, try creating a signature rig for your build. It'll save questions , well in theory, about what motherboard, cpu, ram etc that will come up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I need to go with higher voltage and lesser V core. R 15 is quite a shock to the system as are the cycles in OCCT. I sometimes get the feeling that something is messing with me ( ocp? ) when I push 1.45 volts + though


Did some tests before giving off my chip.

OCCT 4.5 does consume more Power than Prime. At least that's what HWInfo says.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did some tests before giving off my chip.
> 
> OCCT 4.5 does consume more Power than Prime. At least that's what HWInfo says.


that could be seen on temperature as well, more power consumption means more heat.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> that could be seen on temperature as well, more power consumption means more heat.


A couple more degrees IIRC.










Edit:


----------



## gordesky1

Think im having issues with this k7 board Everything was working great gaming etc than i fell asleep watching a video on youtube. Woke up and pc was off than i turn it on and every fan revs repeatedly and l lights also blink.... Couldn't get it out of it..

So after about 5 times power it on and off it finally boot but it wont go in bios now just loads windows... Than sometimes when i can get in bios the keyboard or mouse will not work...

So i tried the 2nd bios and that went right in bios normal also has the old f2 bios on it.

Is this a board issue?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Think im having issues with this k7 board Everything was working great gaming etc than i fell asleep watching a video on youtube. Woke up and pc was off than i turn it on and every fan revs repeatedly and l lights also blink.... Couldn't get it out of it..
> 
> So after about 5 times power it on and off it finally boot but it wont go in bios now just loads windows... Than sometimes when i can get in bios the keyboard or mouse will not work...
> 
> So i tried the 2nd bios and that went right in bios normal also has the old f2 bios on it.
> 
> Is this a board issue?


I haven't ran into that issue. Only issue I've ran into was my BIOS complaining about not being able to load the ROM image. This is after a fresh install of Windows 10 Creators update. Flashed F3 again and all is well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Think im having issues with this k7 board Everything was working great gaming etc than i fell asleep watching a video on youtube. Woke up and pc was off than i turn it on and every fan revs repeatedly and l lights also blink.... Couldn't get it out of it..
> 
> So after about 5 times power it on and off it finally boot but it wont go in bios now just loads windows... Than sometimes when i can get in bios the keyboard or mouse will not work...
> 
> So i tried the 2nd bios and that went right in bios normal also has the old f2 bios on it.
> 
> Is this a board issue?


Did you disable Dual BIOS?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ordered a Gigabyte PCI-e Wi-Fi/BT 4.2 expansion card for $15 after using my last perk at work credits. Figured I might as well get every feature I wanted in my build. Combined with the sweet looks of my board and RGB RAM + RGB KB, RGB mouse and RGB mousepad, I'm all set.









https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16800987009


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you disable Dual BIOS?


How you do that?

Im back on the bios i was on again had to flash to f3 again cause it went down to f2 when switching.

But the weird thing is sometimes if i do a cold shut it still does that on and off crap...

And when it does boot normal mouse doesn't work but there is a delay in the keyboard like 5secs delay... But if i plug the keyboard and mouse in the very top ports by the ps2 keyboard and mouse works perfect. Any other usb ports doeisnt work...

But if i switch the bios switch over to the other bios mouse and keyboard works???? What is going on... lol

I really hope this board is not dieing already


----------



## mus1mus

I would advise to start you BIOS tweaks again from scratch.

1. Disable DUAL BIOS - if you have switched BIOS positions, you can see the other Switch beside it. And a Marking on the PCB to tell you which position is Enabling Single BIOS Mode.
2. Pull the CMOS Battery out for several minutes. 10 minutes would be good.
3. After plugging in the battery back, Flash F3. Reboot to BIOS again and reflash. (I flash F1 first thinking it might wipe my previous BIOS' problems then flash the intended BIOS twice.
4. Redo your OC.

You can flash both BIOS positions before redoing your OC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> How you do that?
> 
> Im back on the bios i was on again had to flash to f3 again cause it went down to f2 when switching.
> 
> But the weird thing is sometimes if i do a cold shut it still does that on and off crap...
> 
> And when it does boot normal mouse doesn't work but there is a delay in the keyboard like 5secs delay... But if i plug the keyboard and mouse in the very top ports by the ps2 keyboard and mouse works perfect. Any other usb ports doeisnt work...
> 
> But if i switch the bios switch over to the other bios mouse and keyboard works???? What is going on... lol
> 
> I really hope this board is not dieing already


I bet it's that RAM causing issues.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would advise to start you BIOS tweaks again from scratch.
> 
> 1. Disable DUAL BIOS - if you have switched BIOS positions, you can see the other Switch beside it. And a Marking on the PCB to tell you which position is Enabling Single BIOS Mode.
> 2. Pull the CMOS Battery out for several minutes. 10 minutes would be good.
> 3. After plugging in the battery back, Flash F3. Reboot to BIOS again and reflash. (I flash F1 first thinking it might wipe my previous BIOS' problems then flash the intended BIOS twice.
> 4. Redo your OC.
> 
> You can flash both BIOS positions before redoing your OC.


Oh i see now i thought sb meant something for the sound card sound blaster or something.... lol im new to this dual bios hing lol

So for normal used that should be in the sb position? Its in dual right now as it came to me.

Both of my switch's are to the right.

would this cause the issue im having?

cause even when it was at stock settings sometimes when i power off it does that power and on crap like less than a sec when i power on.. Like maybe the bios are switching back and forth.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I bet it's that RAM causing issues.


Did the same when i took both rams out lol i thought the ram was the issue too. but even when i took them out it kept powering on and off less than a sec each time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Oh i see now i thought sb meant something for the sound card sound blaster or something.... lol im new to this dual bios hing lol
> 
> So for normal used that should be in the sb position? Its in dual right now as it came to me.
> 
> Both of my switch's are to the right.
> 
> would this cause the issue im having?
> 
> cause even when it was at stock settings sometimes when i power off it does that power and on crap like less than a sec when i power on.. Like maybe the bios are switching back and forth.


Not really sure if it will. But the notion is that you will have the control when to switch to the other BIOS. I have had a couple of chances tweaking stuff and after a reboot, it went to the other position. You just wanna avoid that for chances of borking both BIOS.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Did the same when i took both rams out lol i thought the ram was the issue too. but even when i took them out it kept powering on and off less than a sec each time.


Didn't think you could boot the board without RAM installed...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Didn't think you could boot the board without RAM installed...


Well what i mean it didint boot up but it just kept turning on and off very fast and also the lights kept binking with the revs.

Edit also it seems like the vcore is droping down even tho the mhzs stays the same? I got cool n quite off. in cpuz and hwin the lowest the vcore went was .0440 Like i said im very new to ryzen and also this bios.. lol Im so used to my asus sabber kitty lol...

Also the switch's seems to be in the right places for the bios main bios is on the right and sb is also on the right... Could've sworn it was on the left but i didn't get much sleep soo... lol

Not even sure maybe its my psu causing the reving of the fans and lights... Than again it powered my fx rig with out any problems and that uses more power hmm...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> that could be seen on temperature as well, more power consumption means more heat.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more degrees IIRC.
> 
> Edit:
Click to expand...

Thanks a bunch - OCP might be the culprit by the look of things.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm playing with an X99 Raider at work. Quite surprised by the plethora of options in the BIOS. Guess MSI has applied those DigitAll VRM options to the Titanium?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm playing with an X99 Raider at work. Quite surprised by the plethora of options in the BIOS. Guess MSI has applied those DigitAll VRM options to the Titanium?


It has quite a few power delivery related options - the only other MSI AMD board I've had with Digitall options was this one https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130663

Which is an absolute beast.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm playing with an X99 Raider at work. Quite surprised by the plethora of options in the BIOS. Guess MSI has applied those DigitAll VRM options to the Titanium?
> 
> 
> 
> It has quite a few power delivery related options - the only other MSI AMD board I've had with Digitall options was this one https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130663
> 
> Which is an absolute beast.
Click to expand...

I get that feeling with the Raider. It doesn't look the part but it seems to be doing solid. Same capabilities as the RVE on the chips that I have tested. Temps are nice too.

I don't need to look down the VRM specs for those. X99 is always limited by the Internal VRegs anyway.

I will pull one and do some benching tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky Strike

almost may and we still do not have very good options of mATX or ITX, more phases, x370...
Motherboards wi-fi for example...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Well what i mean it didint boot up but it just kept turning on and off very fast and also the lights kept binking with the revs.
> 
> Edit also it seems like the vcore is droping down even tho the mhzs stays the same? I got cool n quite off. in cpuz and hwin the lowest the vcore went was .0440 Like i said im very new to ryzen and also this bios.. lol Im so used to my asus sabber kitty lol...
> 
> Also the switch's seems to be in the right places for the bios main bios is on the right and sb is also on the right... Could've sworn it was on the left but i didn't get much sleep soo... lol
> 
> Not even sure maybe its my psu causing the reving of the fans and lights... Than again it powered my fx rig with out any problems and that uses more power hmm...


The am4 gigabyte's dual bios can allegedly do nasty things when it thinks there's a boot failure if you don't take precautions.

-Edit Dual bios with less potential for funny stuff is an attractive feature for overclocking . The funny stuff is, I'm sure, getting harder to do accidently.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> almost may and we still do not have very good options of mATX or ITX, more phases, x370...
> Motherboards wi-fi for example...


I don't fault vendors for not committing resources at launch to a still niche form factor. Very popular yes, getting the most out of it without getting really cheesy with a new arch/chipset and unknown level of demand? They're in business to make money. mATX and ITX have never, to the best of my recollection admittedly imperfect, been first out the gate with new architecture for anyone. I'm hoping for better from the second round of offerings in all form factors. Kinda glad no itx with cheapskate / cautious approach was available at launch.


----------



## astagea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Each motherboard can be different when it comes to how lanes are handled. Not many have two nvme slots.
> In the bios your other sata drives may not be enabled, though present and connected.
> 
> Which motherboard do you have?
> 
> If your case is new the manufacturer may be persuaded to ship you a new power switch or simply rma the entire thing. What case do you have?
> 
> Welcome to Ryzen and OCN by the way. If you haven't been nudged yet, try creating a signature rig for your build. It'll save questions , well in theory, about what motherboard, cpu, ram etc that will come up.


Thanks for the reply

I have an X370 ASRock Taichi board and a Fractal Design R5 Define case.

The front IO cables on that case are very flimsy.

It does seem that the Taichi only supports SATA M.2 drives in the first slot and only PCIe drives in either slot. So either swap them over and sacrifice speed or try and get the Crucial exchanged for another 906 EVO.

I will create a signature rig as recommended.

Cheers


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The am4 gigabyte's dual bios can allegedly do nasty things when it thinks there's a boot failure if you don't take precautions.
> 
> -Edit Dual bios with less potential for funny stuff is an attractive feature for overclocking . The funny stuff is, I'm sure, getting harder to do accidently.


Were should i have the switchs at? should i leave them all on the right?

The thing is even at stock it still does that reving crap and no boot till couple power downs than it says the bios has reset cause there was issues...

Now when its booted up in windows everything runs solid even at the clocks i have it at the moment 3.6ghz 2933 memory. But if i shut it down sometimes it will shut down but than lights blink for a split sec and i will have to turn the psu switch off and on to get power.. than that's when the reving and light blinks non stop still i shut the switch off again... and sometimes will keep doing it for 4 switch resets and it goes in bios and says something was wrong

This is the same psu i had in my fx build 4.8ghz no issues at all. I also check the rails with my volt tester and they read 12.09 idle and 12.06 at load, and 5v is always over 5..

My cousin said it seems like its staving on power when it does that issue. but i cant see that being the issue... Too me it seems like maybe the bios is switching back and forth if that makes sense... The led display will show 00 when its doing that.

But yea its been running great all day so far but i haven't tried restarting it or shutting it down yet..

Also is the vrm mos the vrms? it says the max it went up to in hwin is 76 is that safe?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Were should i have the switchs at? should i leave them all on the right?
> 
> The thing is even at stock it still does that reving crap and no boot till couple power downs than it says the bios has reset cause there was issues...
> 
> Now when its booted up in windows everything runs solid even at the clocks i have it at the moment 3.6ghz 2933 memory. But if i shut it down sometimes it will shut down but than lights blink for a split sec and i will have to turn the psu switch off and on to get power.. than that's when the reving and light blinks non stop still i shut the switch off again... and sometimes will keep doing it for 4 switch resets and it goes in bios and says something was wrong
> 
> This is the same psu i had in my fx build 4.8ghz no issues at all. I also check the rails with my volt tester and they read 12.09 idle and 12.06 at load, and 5v is always over 5..
> 
> My cousin said it seems like its staving on power when it does that issue. but i cant see that being the issue... Too me it seems like maybe the bios is switching back and forth if that makes sense... The led display will show 00 when its doing that.
> 
> But yea its been running great all day so far but i haven't tried restarting it or shutting it down yet..
> 
> Also is the vrm mos the vrms? it says the max it went up to in hwin is 76 is that safe?


Manual should say how to set bios so it only uses one of them.

Behaviour you describe is ryzen trying to train ram to match settings for speed, timings, voltage that were set in bios by xmp or manual entry.
Don't interrupt it. It won't help if you power on/off or use reset switch . Is normal so far.
When it gets to bios your cpu oc may be back to stock speed and ram timings speed. settings for these however may stll be for unhappy ryzen reboot cycle so change ram to last known working settings and reboot. With luck those aren't too hard for it to handle and you can proceed with different steps to reach desired goal for oc cpu and ram.

Good luck.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Manual should say how to set bios so it only uses one of them.
> 
> Behaviour you describe is ryzen trying to train ram to match settings for speed, timings, voltage that were set in bios by xmp or manual entry.
> Don't interrupt it. It won't help if you power on/off or use reset switch . Is normal so far.
> When it gets to bios your cpu oc may be back to stock speed and ram timings speed. settings for these however may stll be for unhappy ryzen reboot cycle so change ram to last known working settings and reboot. With luck those aren't too hard for it to handle and you can proceed with different steps to reach desired goal for oc cpu and ram.
> 
> Good luck.


So the repeated boot loops is cause of the ram? The thing is even at stock settings and with the ram at 2133 it will still do those boot loops sometimes...

I even took the ram out and one time it was still doing the boot loop cause i wanted to see if it gave me a ram beep from them not being installed. But nope just repeated reboots like 0.5 secs.

The weird thing too mouse and keyboard doeisnt work other than the 2 ports by the ps2 port on the first bios. But on the 2nd bios with the switch towards the left mouse and keyboard works....

I also notice the front usbs is not providing enough power to devices. Like if i have 2 phones plug in to charge which i normal did with my asus saber kitty am3 they will keep disconnecting and connecting...

They are not high powered phones either.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

What's the maximum bclk where it starts messing up with nvme drive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> What's the maximum bclk where it starts messing up with nvme drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its roughly around 107MHz


----------



## seanpatrick

Just thought I'd throw in some RAM info -

I spent HOURS researching Samsung B-die then said the heck with it and got the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 that some people poo-poo. Though it wasn't on my QVL at 3200 8gb (was listed as 2666 at 4gb) I took the chance and bought it. Sure enough (and according to newegg reviews) it booted up no problem at 2933 on my Asrock X370 Sli.

Though it doesn't do 3200 (yet) - I've no problem waiting a month or two for a bios update to max out the last 260ish mhz to 3200. It sure beats the heck out of spending 250+ dollars for Samsung B-die ram which will become irrelevant once AMD / Motherboard vendors put out a final update.

Here's the ram - super reasonable at the moment in terms of price (in Canada): https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0143UM4TC/ref=pe_1086170_134824320_cm_rv_eml_rv0_dp



c


----------



## microchidism

I recall reading that the LPX 3200 was hit or miss, some versions were samsung b others were not but the price is definitely good.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> What's the maximum bclk where it starts messing up with nvme drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think its roughly around 107MHz
Click to expand...

What happens when I go over that? I was able to hit 107 bclk and my ram to 3146 roughly. Close enough to 3200 lol. I put it back to stock though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> I recall reading that the LPX 3200 was hit or miss, some versions were samsung b others were not but the price is definitely good.


Yeah I read that the 4.3 something version was Samsung B-die, where the 5.39 is Hynix. That being said unless you physically purchase from a store and look at the ram yourself you don't know what you're getting. I suspect that most of the newer corsair being sold is the later model, however for cheap 3200 ram that runs well at 2933 for Ryzen I think the Hynix version is still a great deal.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> What happens when I go over that? I was able to hit 107 bclk and my ram to 3146 roughly. Close enough to 3200 lol. I put it back to stock though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For boards that don't have an external Bclk generator, it messes with the PCIe signals somehow and drops it back down to 2.0 or something. I can't remember where I read all of this so take with loads of grains of salt.

Found the source!
The Stilts Anandtech forum post
Quote:


> The base-clock (BCLK)
> 
> Overclocking the base clock (BCLK) on AM4 platform is possible, however generally not recommended. This is due to its frequency relations with other interfaces, such as the PCIe. Unlike with Intel's more recent CPUs, there is no asynchronous mode (straps / gears) available, which would allow stepping down the PCIe frequency at certain intervals. The PCIe frequency relation is fixed and therefore it increases at the same rate with the BCLK. Gen. 3 operation can generally be sustained up to ~107MHz frequency and higher speeds will usually require forcing the links to either Gen. 2 or to Gen. 1 modes.
> 
> Unstable PCIe can cause various issues, such as system crashes, data corruption (M.2 SSDs), graphical artifacts and various kinds of other undefined behavior.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> For boards that don't have an external Bclk generator, it messes with the PCIe signals somehow and drops it back down to 2.0 or something. I can't remember where I read all of this so take with loads of grains of salt.


That was happening before too, overclocking with BLCK/FSB tends to get PCIe frequency over 100MHz and that may play havoc with GPUs. If possible, PCIe should always be locked manually to 100MHz to prevent it.


----------



## mus1mus

101-103 should be good. But honestly, even with an external BCLK Gen, you would really need to force PCIe 2.0 or 1.0.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 101-103 should be good. But honestly, even with an external BCLK Gen, you would really need to force PCIe 2.0 or 1.0.


That's (PCIe 2.0 ) not disastrous either and has very small impact am all but very top end GPUs anyway.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Yeah I read that the 4.3 something version was Samsung B-die, where the 5.39 is Hynix. That being said unless you physically purchase from a store and look at the ram yourself you don't know what you're getting. I suspect that most of the newer corsair being sold is the later model, however for cheap 3200 ram that runs well at 2933 for Ryzen I think the Hynix version is still a great deal.


Changing soc gets mine to 3200 though not reliably. Pressing the reset button once helps it train then its fine but needs to be done everytime.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's (PCIe 2.0 ) not disastrous either and has very small impact am all but very top end GPUs anyway.


Very small. Unless you bench Catzilla, the difference is tiny.


----------



## taem

Are memory issues improved at all? I have Trident Z 3200mhz 14 CL ram. I heard those have a good chance to run at 3200. Also heard I need a board with external clockgen. Only boards I know of with clkgen are GB K7 and Asrock Taichi/Fat Pro.

Do I still need a board with external clkgen? Will this ram run at 3200 on those boards?

Also -- Fatality Pro is same as Taichi right? Taichi sold out forever. I can get Fat Pro now for a +$50 premium which I will pay to spare myself more months of waiting. Better yet if 3200 ram will work on another board like GB 5.

Post 3000 on thread!!!!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> The am4 gigabyte's dual bios can allegedly do nasty things when it thinks there's a boot failure if you don't take precautions.
> 
> -Edit Dual bios with less potential for funny stuff is an attractive feature for overclocking . The funny stuff is, I'm sure, getting harder to do accidently.


There is a bug where high BCLK (e.g. 135) will boot you into the second BIOS if you fail to Post (usually after a Q-Code of 15 or 54).

At least this is my experience with it. Very odd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Changing soc gets mine to 3200 though not reliably. Pressing the reset button once helps it train then its fine but needs to be done everytime.


This might be part of the reason why I am having so many Q-Code 15/54/E4 errors while trying to boot 112.5 or 135 Mhz BCLKs


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> There is a bug where high BCLK (e.g. 135) will boot you into the second BIOS if you fail to Post (usually after a Q-Code of 15 or 54).
> 
> At least this is my experience with it. Very odd.
> This might be part of the reason why I am having so many Q-Code 15/54/E4 errors while trying to boot 112.5 or 135 Mhz BCLKs


Could be, seems like SoC fixes a lot of issues but i could be wrong. I get stuck on 54 as well sometimes just randomly without tweaking bclk which is lame.


----------



## SteelBox

Is there any review of Gigabyte x370 k3?


----------



## Lucky Strike

I am between GB gaming 3 and the Gb D3h...
almost the same motherboard...

One thing that I did not notice, was the RGB header, for the wraith spire for example.

Do you guys know if there is this header on these models?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I haven't seen any Ryzen MB without RGB header.


----------



## greg1184

Hey folks, I am making the switch and going red. Haven't had an AMD system since the Athlon 64. Any recommendations on motherboards? I will be getting a 1700 with X370.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Hey folks, I am making the switch and going red. Haven't had an AMD system since the Athlon 64. Any recommendations on motherboards? I will be getting a 1700 with X370.


ASROCK X370 FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL GAMING and some other Asrock MBs have great black - red teamed MBs. http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/index.asp


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> ASROCK X370 FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL GAMING and some other Asrock MBs have great black - red teamed MBs. http://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/index.asp


Hehe, color scheme doesn't matter to me. I meant by going red "going AMD". I'll look into that one though. Looks like Newegg is out of stock on that one.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Hehe, color scheme doesn't matter to me. I meant by going red "going AMD". I'll look into that one though. Looks like Newegg is out of stock on that one.


Ah, OK, should have specified. I went for Asus PRIME X370 PRO as mid upper end (almost top end) MB that should be readily available everywhere.


----------



## oneofmanysuns

Managed to get my board to post with 3.8 ghz at 1.35 and 3200mhz at 1.35, I'm getting a c voltage in cpuz of around 2.6 is that normal?


----------



## astagea

Still trying to get my new Ryzen rig up and running after resolving the SSD slot issues.

I swapped the 960 EVO from M2_1 to M2_2 and put the Crucial MX300 into M2_1 (as that slot recognises SATA devices)

I installed Windows 10 onto the EVO drive and it worked as expected and booted from that drive. The BIOS recognised both SSD drives.

When in Windows, I couldn't see the Crucial drive so I went into Disk Management and it required me to format the Crucial drive, which I did.It allocated Drive 0 to the Crucial having allocated Drive 1 to the Samsung.

Then i restarted and it would no longer boot.

The BIOS no longer recognised the Samsung drive (only the Crucial) and I have no other drives connected. I tried disabling CMS but nothing changed.

I cannot select the Samsung drive as the boot drive and it isn't showing up as an option when pressing F11 to access the boot options.

Not sure what to try next other than pulling out the Crucial (which means removing the graphics card) and trying to boot again but then would mean I cannot use the Crucial in that slot.

Could it be that the BIOS looks in M2_1 first and if there is a drive there, it doesn't look in slot M2_2?


----------



## yendor

Asrock Taichi eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Still trying to get my new Ryzen rig up and running after resolving the SSD slot issues.
> 
> I swapped the 960 EVO from M2_1 to M2_2 and put the Crucial MX300 into M2_1 (as that slot recognises SATA devices)
> 
> I installed Windows 10 onto the EVO drive and it worked as expected and booted from that drive. The BIOS recognised both SSD drives.
> 
> When in Windows, I couldn't see the Crucial drive so I went into Disk Management and it required me to format the Crucial drive, which I did.It allocated Drive 0 to the Crucial having allocated Drive 1 to the Samsung.
> 
> Then i restarted and it would no longer boot.
> 
> The BIOS no longer recognised the Samsung drive (only the Crucial) and I have no other drives connected. I tried disabling CMS but nothing changed.
> 
> I cannot select the Samsung drive as the boot drive and it isn't showing up as an option when pressing F11 to access the boot options.
> 
> Not sure what to try next other than pulling out the Crucial (which means removing the graphics card) and trying to boot again but then would mean I cannot use the Crucial in that slot.
> 
> Could it be that the BIOS looks in M2_1 first and if there is a drive there, it doesn't look in slot M2_2?


bios have option to enable/disable rives? I have to reenable them, though they've been there all along, after some updates.
Its not near the boot settings nor does opening theat menu if i have more than one drive enabled, show the devices that are plugged in and functional .

Ver annoying to poke around and check .

Oh but to make it more fun the devices may show up during post (not always) to really confuse the issue.


----------



## greg1184

How does the Asrock Killer compare to the Taichi, fatality k4 and some other similarly priced boards?


----------



## taem

Anyone know if there is any difference between Flare X and Trident Z with the same specs, for purposes of hitting the rated speed on Ryzen?

Specifically, https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530 and https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205

Both are 3200, 14-14-14-34, CL 14, 1.35v.

But is there other stuff in Flare X that makes it more likely to hit higher speeds on Ryzen?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Anyone know if there is any difference between Flare X and Trident Z with the same specs, for purposes of hitting the rated speed on Ryzen?
> 
> Specifically, https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530 and https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205
> 
> Both are 3200, 14-14-14-34, CL 14, 1.35v.
> 
> But is there other stuff in Flare X that makes it more likely to hit higher speeds on Ryzen?


Subtimings either already were more friendly with ryzen on the xmp profile or were flashed to be more friendly.

Literally seconds of work to flash for manufacturer. then it's off to get different heatsinks and packaging.

Alternately it's possible that they're using higher binned bdie that they could be selling as faster ram for the intel platform.

Either reason works. Bottom line is better chance with ryzen flavor to hit rated speed right now. Maybe no difference at all in a few weeks time.


----------



## ITAngel

Question, is it worth getting the 1800X over the 1700?


----------



## greg1184

I just ordered the Asrock gaming k4 motherboard. The same reviewer who gave the Taichi a 10 had nice things to say about this motherboard as well.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I just ordered the Asrock gaming k4 motherboard. The same reviewer who gave the Taichi a 10 had nice things to say about this motherboard as well.


sorry I didn't see your earlier post - but the gaming K4 is pretty good (so is the killer - killer/AC - same board)
as I have LPX ram in all of mine - i haven't seen over 2933 14-14-14-36; (overclocking is chip dependant, so no stats really here)

zero actual issues with all 4 of the K4/Killer systems I build.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> sorry I didn't see your earlier post - but the gaming K4 is pretty good (so is the killer - killer/AC - same board)
> as I have LPX ram in all of mine - i haven't seen over 2933 14-14-14-36; (overclocking is chip dependant, so no stats really here)
> 
> zero actual issues with all 4 of the K4/Killer systems I build.


Thanks. I ended up choosing the K4 because it has USB 3.1. The Wi-Fi thing isn't a big deal since either I can use Ethernet or get a card.

In other news I made 150 dollars switching from x99 to Ryzen . That's a win there for me.


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Thanks. I ended up choosing the K4 because it has USB 3.1. The Wi-Fi thing isn't a big deal since either I can use Ethernet or get a card.
> 
> In other news I made 150 dollars switching from x99 to Ryzen . That's a win there for me.


see, they were both advertised with 3.1 Gen 2 originally - and since they are essentially the SAME board - I don't know why the killer "Doesn't" have it and the K4 does;
BUT
I don't have any devices that can use it, haven't seen any, and haven't see anyone actually use it on either; so i'm not concerned.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Subtimings either already were more friendly with ryzen on the xmp profile or were flashed to be more friendly.
> 
> Literally seconds of work to flash for manufacturer. then it's off to get different heatsinks and packaging.
> 
> Alternately it's possible that they're using higher binned bdie that they could be selling as faster ram for the intel platform.
> 
> Either reason works. Bottom line is better chance with ryzen flavor to hit rated speed right now. Maybe no difference at all in a few weeks time.


He asked about Flare X not Ryzen your response is muddled. Substitute Flare X for Ryzen and your response would have been coherent.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Question, is it worth getting the 1800X over the 1700?


The difference is the 1800X is more highly binned than the 1700. If you intend to overclock, the 1800X will have a greater chance of reaching 4.0 gigahertz than a 1700. You can look at the forum which lists the highest overclocks on Ryzen and it will validate what I am saying. Whether it is worth the price difference is solely your decision.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> There is a bug where high BCLK (e.g. 135) will boot you into the second BIOS if you fail to Post (usually after a Q-Code of 15 or 54).
> 
> At least this is my experience with it. Very odd.
> This might be part of the reason why I am having so many Q-Code 15/54/E4 errors while trying to boot 112.5 or 135 Mhz BCLKs


135 Bclock is much too high a setting.You are undoubtedly messing with the pciE by doing so.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> MSI B350 Pro carbon would like to have a word with you , it's the same VRM as the X370 Pro Carbon.
> 
> Also the Ryzen 5 1600 would only use up about 80A at 4GHz , based on 100-110A 8 cores as well as buildzoid's core disabled testing. 80A/4 phases = 20A so as long as you get a board with doubled low side (i.e. every ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI) and not a Asrock B350 board with 3 phases variants carrying two 26A lowside mosfets per phase it should be fine.


There is only 1 high end MSI x370 board,the MSI Xpower Titanium. It has superior vrm components and heatsink to all other MSI x370 and B350 boards.


----------



## NightAntilli

The Asus Prime X370 Pro is now $150 at Amazon. That seems like a good deal. Is there any reason I should not go with this motherboard? Is there a better deal out there right now?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> The Asus Prime X370 Pro is now $150 at Amazon. That seems like a good deal. Is there any reason I should not go with this motherboard? Is there a better deal out there right now?


Decent board. Best vrm on non flagship motherboard. If you like all the features it's a solid buy at the ptice


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> He asked about Flare X not Ryzen your response is muddled. Substitute Flare X for Ryzen and your response would have been coherent.


Only one of two products asked about is marketed as ryzen chipset compatible. Hopefully is bright enough to figure it out. Perhaps we should clarify, and cut the over the top incoherent muttering

Flare X better chance run rated speed.

Happy now?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Decent board. Best vrm on non flagship motherboard. If you like all the features it's a solid buy at the ptice


Does x370 prime still have bricking problems or it was solved with bios updates?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Does x370 prime still have bricking problems or it was solved with bios updates?


To my knowledge that's been fixed ages ago, same with the Crosshair VI. Been fixed for a month now.


----------



## saberkick

Hi,
how is the MSI X370 Carbon Pro ?
would Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz be ok with it ? Thanks !


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> would Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz be ok with it ? Thanks !


*No*. That RAM is cheap for a reason. I've heard nothing but bad things about it.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> *No*. That RAM is cheap for a reason. I've heard nothing but bad things about it.


How the hell did i get tagged in that, i didnt write that haha.


----------



## 0m3g4

I think my eyes just melted from all the lights on those AORUS boards.


----------



## saberkick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> *No*. That RAM is cheap for a reason. I've heard nothing but bad things about it.


Ok and would these be good then ?
F4-3200C16D-16GTZB


----------



## drdrache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> *No*. That RAM is cheap for a reason. I've heard nothing but bad things about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> How the hell did i get tagged in that, i didnt write that haha.


Also want to know where got his made up information, I have LPX on two systems, no issues (even get 2933) and there are quite a few people even getting better. There are NO more problems with LPX than any other brands. Stop spreading FUD


----------



## br0da

RAMs with Samsung 8Gb B-Die DRAM ICs seems to be the best choice for running in a RyZen system with high clock speeds.
You can refer to this list to figure out which kits come with them: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/die-ultimate-hardwareluxx-samsung-8gb-b-die-liste-alle-hersteller-entstehung-1161530.html


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdrache*
> 
> Also want to know where got his made up information, I have LPX on two systems, no issues (even get 2933) and there are quite a few people even getting better. There are NO more problems with LPX than any other brands. Stop spreading FUD


I hit 2933 to begin with on my ch6, 2666 on my Gaming 5 and now im at 3200 (without bclk) on my ch6. Nothing wrong with hynix ram.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Only one of two products asked about is marketed as ryzen chipset compatible. Hopefully is bright enough to figure it out. Perhaps we should clarify, and cut the over the top incoherent muttering
> 
> Flare X better chance run rated speed.


I appreciated the answer but yeah it was a bit unclear. Because what I'm asking is why Flare X is more compatible -- is it due to Samsung b die and timings, in which case the CL 14 Trident Z would be the same, or is there updated jedec in there that improves compatibility?


----------



## seanpatrick

Yeah I booted up at 2933 no problem with my LPX 3200 hynix ram. Not worth the extra $$$ to hit 3200 as opposed to waiting a month.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Hoping to get some help here guys. Been so busy with work I haven't been really keeping up with AMD news/bios issues. I'm building a new pc for the office and I need some help on choosing a motherboard.

Ryzen 7 1700
EVGA 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Samsung 960 EVO 256GB
EVGA 550W G2
NZXT S340
RX460 (laying around at home)

I'm looking for a decent B350 board thats ATX/mATX from Micro Center. Nothing fancy needed. Here's what I'm choosing from:

ASRock AB350M Pro4
Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming
ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4
MSI B350 TOMAHAWK

i just need it to work and be stable. Might overclock at some point down the line. I'm leaning towards the MSI B350 Tomahawk based on features but would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Zhany

The Biostar mITX board is listed on newegg now as an auto-notify, X370 chip, not sure the reasoning behind using the x370 on an mITX board though, since there is only one PCI-E slot.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138452


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Hoping to get some help here guys. Been so busy with work I haven't been really keeping up with AMD news/bios issues. I'm building a new pc for the office and I need some help on choosing a motherboard.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> EVGA 2x8GB DDR4-3000
> Samsung 960 EVO 256GB
> EVGA 550W G2
> NZXT S340
> RX460 (laying around at home)
> 
> I'm looking for a decent B350 board thats ATX/mATX from Micro Center. Nothing fancy needed. Here's what I'm choosing from:
> 
> ASRock AB350M Pro4
> Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming
> ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
> ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK
> 
> i just need it to work and be stable. Might overclock at some point down the line. I'm leaning towards the MSI B350 Tomahawk based on features but would love to hear your thoughts.


I have the Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 and it works well, the CPU VCORE VRM does get a bit warm with [email protected] CPU only I get up to 74C with GPU at idle, and 82-83C with GPU and CPU running [email protected] room ambient is 25.5C, This is at stock settings on an 1800X

With Memory I'm only stable at 2133 MHZ due to my ram not being on the QVL

Airflow over the VRM is imperative if you plan on doing any overclock, In my Node 804 case just adding two exhaust fans to the top of the case dropped my VRM temps by 15C

I will say the BIOS is limited in function for overclock, offset voltage increases for VCORE and SOC are the only options I've seen so far.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I appreciated the answer but yeah it was a bit unclear. Because what I'm asking is why Flare X is more compatible -- is it due to Samsung b die and timings, in which case the CL 14 Trident Z would be the same, or is there updated jedec in there that improves compatibility?


Most probably bdie and a check or flash of xmp subtimings to match known compatible ryzen preferences. Time to market suggests they did not go in for a big deep dive into research. No jdecc at all.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Hoping to get some help here guys. Been so busy with work I haven't been really keeping up with AMD news/bios issues. I'm building a new pc for the office and I need some help on choosing a motherboard.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> EVGA 2x8GB DDR4-3000
> Samsung 960 EVO 256GB
> EVGA 550W G2
> NZXT S340
> RX460 (laying around at home)
> 
> I'm looking for a decent B350 board thats ATX/mATX from Micro Center. Nothing fancy needed. Here's what I'm choosing from:
> 
> ASRock AB350M Pro4
> Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming
> ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
> ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK
> 
> i just need it to work and be stable. Might overclock at some point down the line. I'm leaning towards the MSI B350 Tomahawk based on features but would love to hear your thoughts.


I just ordered the AsRock Gamer K4 off ebay for 147. I'll post some feedback on it once I get it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Hoping to get some help here guys. Been so busy with work I haven't been really keeping up with AMD news/bios issues. I'm building a new pc for the office and I need some help on choosing a motherboard.
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> EVGA 2x8GB DDR4-3000
> Samsung 960 EVO 256GB
> EVGA 550W G2
> NZXT S340
> RX460 (laying around at home)
> 
> I'm looking for a decent B350 board thats ATX/mATX from Micro Center. Nothing fancy needed. Here's what I'm choosing from:
> 
> ASRock AB350M Pro4
> Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming
> ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
> ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK
> 
> i just need it to work and be stable. Might overclock at some point down the line. I'm leaning towards the MSI B350 Tomahawk based on features but would love to hear your thoughts.


Depends on the features I want out of a build. I find myself counting fan headers as a feature worthy of attention. The lane management varies from board to board and the nvme can, regrettably, share it's lanes. This can impact your 960 Evo's performance. Sometimes the marketing is clear. Unfortunately it is sometimes vague.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> The Biostar mITX board is listed on newegg now as an auto-notify, X370 chip, not sure the reasoning behind using the x370 on an mITX board though, since there is only one PCI-E slot.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138452


The X370 chipset is not only just there to have SLI capabilities over other chipsets. X370 has more SATA and USB 3.0 availability. Even X300 is still more limited in that notion than X370. Then again, it depends on the mITX board and its layout.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> The X370 chipset is not only just there to have SLI capabilities over other chipsets. X370 has more SATA and USB 3.0 availability. Even X300 is still more limited in that notion than X370. Then again, it depends on the mITX board and its layout.


Ahh that would explain it, I took a closer look at the specs and it has quite a bit of USB 3.0 capability 4x 3.1 Gen 1 and 2x 3.1 gen 2 ports one is type C and the other is Type A I think it is and that is just on the rear IO.

It will be interesting to see what components they used on its VRM, based on the pictures assuming the Chokes represent the number of phases it appears to be a 4+3 Phase.


----------



## abso

Looking to buy a B350 ATX board atm to combine with a r7 1700 but I have absolutely no clue which one to get. Just looking at their features pretty much all of them got what I need. So which one has the best quality components / cooling and price+performance in your opinion? Also I read some boards have problems with sencond party coolers because of glued backplates. I will probably get a thermalright hr-02 macho rev. b for cooling + oc but not 100% on that yet either.


----------



## denman

So, is there any confirmed working ECC boards yet?

Confirmed and developer supported***


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Looking to buy a B350 ATX board atm to combine with a r7 1700 but I have absolutely no clue which one to get. Just looking at their features pretty much all of them got what I need. So which one has the best quality components / cooling and price+performance in your opinion? Also I read some boards have problems with sencond party coolers because of glued backplates. I will probably get a thermalright hr-02 macho rev. b for cooling + oc but not 100% on that yet either.


Eh? Glued on backing plates? That is a deal beaker right there as those boards are restricted to something like the Gammax 400 which uses the stock backing plate.

I was told by Thermalright that all of their coolers made this year come with an AM4 adaptor. If you can find one you would be happier with a Silver Arrow. I'm using one now on my FX and intend to use it on my Ryzen when I update.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was told by Thermalright that all of their coolers made this year come with an AM4 adaptor. If you can find one you would be happier with a Silver Arrow. I'm using one now on my FX and intend to use it on my Ryzen when I update.


They are also offering free am4 mounting plates for (some of) their coolers. Luckily, the True Spirit 140 Power I recently ordered was already updated with the suitable mounting plates -- I only had to make some extra holes in the mylar that's stuck between the backplate and the motherboard.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I haven't seen any Ryzen MB without RGB header.


many of the the mATX options are "headeless"


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> many of the the mATX options are "headeless"


Well, whole idea is to make everything smaller so........


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well, whole idea is to make everything smaller so........


Your Avy looks just like bubble gum cards I used to collect in the 70's! Man I loved those.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Your Avy looks just like bubble gum cards I used to collect in the 70's! Man I loved those.


Planet of the Grapes


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Planet of the Grapes


Not sure what that is but they were called Odd Rods.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/odd-rods


----------



## Lucky Strike

yeah....

Well I decided to go with the MSI Mortar anyway....

I just saw like a hundred posts on MSI forum about the configs taking 60 seconds to post...
bizarre


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Your Avy looks just like bubble gum cards I used to collect in the 70's! Man I loved those.


It's Ratfink, had one of those stickers on my '70 Mach1.
Anyway, my R5 1600x + Asus PRIME X370 PRO + DDR4 Kingston 3000MHz is now running and here it is. Still on factory defaults because of CPU cooler which is from FX 8350 (didn't get mounting kit for CM Nepton 140XL yet). BIOS is 0504 so I didn't attempt any tinkering with it. W10, Creators edition took it like a champ, just changed some drivers automatically during first boot.


----------



## abso

Hi guys, I was planning to get a ASUS Prime B350-Plus with my r7 1700 but I found out in time that it has a glued backplate. This means the board is not compatible with a Macho cooler unless you remove it with a heat gun. What other boards do have a glued backplate? What board should I get instead for r7 1700 + overclocking?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Hi guys, I was planning to get a ASUS Prime B350-Plus with my r7 1700 but I found out in time that it has a glued backplate. This means the board is not compatible with a Macho cooler unless you remove it with a heat gun. What other boards do have a glued backplate? What board should I get instead for r7 1700 + overclocking?


Well, I'll recommend the PRIME X370-PRO. Great board at a good price, all of the great and useful features of the CH6 without some of the fluff and other features I don't care about. I know it's X370, not B350, but for its price, I think you get a lot. Otherwise, I've heard good things about the MSI B350 TOMAHAWK. No personal experience with it though.

The PRIME X370-PRO is a very solid board and the backplate was attached with something like Scotch tape. I pulled mine off this past Sunday to put on my Le Grand Macho. All I did was push from the front side with a long screw driver (pushing into the screw posts I mean) and when it started to give some, I found an edge on the back side and pulled some too. I left it attached in my case for this. I rotated through working each corner and eventually was able to just pull it off, it left minimal residue.

Edit: Derp, in a different thread than I thought!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Yeah I booted up at 2933 no problem with my LPX 3200 hynix ram. Not worth the extra $$$ to hit 3200 as opposed to waiting a month.


Who says you will be running at 3200 in a month? AMD issued no announcement guaranteeing 3200 for everyone with cheap memory. They only said they would improve memory speed limits. You have already gotten a bump upward. Don't count your chicks before the eggs are hatched.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Who says you will be running at 3200 in a month? AMD issued no announcement guaranteeing 3200 for everyone with cheap memory. They only said they would improve memory speed limits. You have already gotten a bump upward. Don't count your chicks before the eggs are hatched.


Yes well, sadly that extra money you spent on a price inflated set of Samsung b-die sticks was just early adopter fee. You are high if you think that the AM4 platform will sit stagnant while memory kits run at their advertised speeds only on Intel platforms. It will be updated, it's just a question of when.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yes well, sadly that extra money you spent on a price inflated set of Samsung b-die sticks was just early adopter fee. You are high if you think that the AM4 platform will sit stagnant while memory kits run at their advertised speeds only on Intel platforms. It will be updated, it's just a question of when.


That's true. This is why I am holding off till the end of may to see what the bios updates would bring to people with cheaper memory. I mean at least in my country b-die kit is almost as the C6H...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yes well, sadly that extra money you spent on a price inflated set of Samsung b-die sticks was just early adopter fee. You are high if you think that the AM4 platform will sit stagnant while memory kits run at their advertised speeds only on Intel platforms. It will be updated, it's just a question of when.


Ram prices were already going up for reasons that had little to do with ryzen. Demands going up with new product from Intel expected within 3 months? And manufacturing not increased yet? Could get higher pricing . Even for "cheap" ram.


----------



## mus1mus

Put it in a simpler way, with Intel pushing the MHz numbers supported with their new CPUs, it's no non-sense why Samsung B-Dies cost higher and higher. Them being the most reliable ICs for high memory clocks, doesn't need much thought for high enthusiast demand.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Ram prices were already going up for reasons that had little to do with ryzen. Demands going up with new product from Intel expected within 3 months? And manufacturing not increased yet? Could get higher pricing . Even for "cheap" ram.


Ddr4 had been on the market for a long time before ryzen released, prices had somewhat stabilized. I figured with AMD moving to ddr4 that the prices would start going up, so i went out and bought a 16gb kit 2 weeks before ryzen even launched. I paid $160cad, that same kit is $192 now... and that isn't even Samsung b-die. The cheapest Samsung b-die 16gb kit right now is $240, and in February that same kit was below $200. Hell, the flare kit is $260 lol. That is straight up gouging, and there is no doubt in my mind a big part of it is ryzen.


----------



## Infinis

Hi. I'm quite confused with all the ddr/overclocking mess happening right now and would need some advice.

I have a 1600 on the way and am looking for a motherboard satisfying following conditions:

-Overclock the 1600 to 3.9-4 Ghz
-Supports ram to 2666 in the future.

My build would be

1600
Rx 580 8gb
2*8 gigs ddr4

I was set on the B350 Tomahawk, but it got up in price and got some competition.

So now my options are:

ASUS Prime B350-PLUS (Cheapest 140$ CAD)
MSI B350 TOMAHAWK (155$ CAD)
MSI X370 SLI Plus (190$ CAD)
ASRock X370 Killer SLI (185$ CAD)
ASRock FATAL1TY X370 Gaming K4 (200 CAD)

Would the X370 premium be worth anything in my case? I heard good things on the ASUS Prime, is Tomahawk still superior.

Also should I buy a 3200 ram kit or just set on the 2666?

Thank you


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinis*
> 
> Hi. I'm quite confused with all the ddr/overclocking mess happening right now and would need some advice.
> 
> I have a 1600 on the way and am looking for a motherboard satisfying following conditions:
> 
> -Overclock the 1600 to 3.9-4 Ghz
> -Supports ram to 2666 in the future.
> 
> My build would be
> 
> 1600
> Rx 580 8gb
> 2*8 gigs ddr4
> 
> I was set on the B350 Tomahawk, but it got up in price and got some competition.
> 
> So now my options are:
> 
> ASUS Prime B350-PLUS (Cheapest 140$ CAD)
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK (155$ CAD)
> MSI X370 SLI Plus (190$ CAD)
> ASRock X370 Killer SLI (185$ CAD)
> ASRock FATAL1TY X370 Gaming K4 (200 CAD)
> 
> Would the X370 premium be worth anything in my case? I heard good things on the ASUS Prime, is Tomahawk still superior.
> 
> Also should I buy a 3200 ram kit or just set on the 2666?
> 
> Thank you


I'm quite happy with the AsRock X370 sli. It was only 30 bucks more expensive then the b350 board, and it supports p-state overclocking and runs Hynix Corsair 3200 ram (inexpensive hynix) at 2933 right off the hop with the latest BIOS. I was able to get a stable 3.925 OC without too much voltage with my ryzen 1600 - and so far it's worked superbly.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinis*
> 
> Hi. I'm quite confused with all the ddr/overclocking mess happening right now and would need some advice.
> 
> I have a 1600 on the way and am looking for a motherboard satisfying following conditions:
> 
> -Overclock the 1600 to 3.9-4 Ghz
> -Supports ram to 2666 in the future.
> 
> My build would be
> 
> 1600
> Rx 580 8gb
> 2*8 gigs ddr4
> 
> I was set on the B350 Tomahawk, but it got up in price and got some competition.
> 
> So now my options are:
> 
> ASUS Prime B350-PLUS (Cheapest 140$ CAD)
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK (155$ CAD)
> MSI X370 SLI Plus (190$ CAD)
> ASRock X370 Killer SLI (185$ CAD)
> ASRock FATAL1TY X370 Gaming K4 (200 CAD)
> 
> Would the X370 premium be worth anything in my case? I heard good things on the ASUS Prime, is Tomahawk still superior.
> 
> Also should I buy a 3200 ram kit or just set on the 2666?
> 
> Thank you


The B350 boards are all not great pretty much. The B350 Pro carbon does a pretty good job (VRM,USB 3.1 gen2,ALC1220 audio with shielding,LAN) but its price is more or less the price of an Asrock X370 K4.

Some pluses and minuses of the boards you listed off the top of my head:

Asus B350 Prime PLUS : heatsinks on VRM , VRM uses Onsemi parts, has USB 3.1 Gen2, worst audio among B350 boards in the ALC 887, NVme slot not in idiotic spot, unrefined BIOs , memory support is iffy with more than DDR 2400 , check QVL
MSI B350 Tomahawk = heatsinks on VRM and lowside mosfet bit less lossy compared to ASUS/Gigabyte/Asrock B350 boards with high side having higher switching loss vs the ASUS/Gigabyte B350 boards, comes in white "arctic version", audio is ALC892 which is alright, no USB 3.1 gen 2 , decent memory support, BIOS has clock adjustment for baseclock
MSI X370 SLI PLUS = same VRM parts as B350 Tomahawk but instead of 1 mosfet per high side it uses two (not truly proper), capacitors cheapened out in the lifetime rating vs Krait gaming / Pro carbon/Tomahawk, unshielded audio ALC892 which is poor for X370 , no USB 3.1 Gen2
Asrock X370 Killer SLI = audio ALC892, VRM is gambling since you may get Sinopower or maybe random unnamed mosfets on high side mosfet (same VRM setup as X370 SLI plus but with superior PWM controller and a gamble on mosfets), NVMe is not in idiotic spot, audio ALC892, wireless slot, p-state OC, Intel LAN , no USB 3.1 gen2 ... default budget board for all cyberpowerPC x370 Ryzen 7 builds
Asrock X370 K4 = same randomness on VRM so check under heatsink for sinopower, NVme is not in idiotic spot, ALC 1220 audio with proper shielding , wireless slot, p-state OC, Intel LAN, debugging features such as debug LED
If you're looking up to $200CAD ASUS X370 Prime Pro uses top tier VRM parts, ALC1220 audio (although no EMI shield), p-state OC just launched (in OS only), Intel LAN, USB 3.1 gen 2. It's another option to look at.

MSI B350 Tomahawk is better than the ASUS B350 Prime PLUS in audio. VRM power delivery is more or less the same but Tomahawk has more BIOS refinement (plus more memory support) because ASUS could care less about the B350 boards it seems. Tomahawk is worth the money over the ASUS B350 Prime Plus unless you need USB 3.1 gen 2 and/or cook your NVMe SSD easily.

If you get any Asrock board other than the Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro you might get mosfets that have no specsheets anywhere to be found or you might get Sinopower SM4336+SM4337 (not great but better than unnamed)


----------



## Infinis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The B350 boards are all not great pretty much. The B350 Pro carbon does a pretty good job (VRM,USB 3.1 gen2,ALC1220 audio with shielding,LAN) but its price is more or less the price of an Asrock X370 K4.
> 
> Some pluses and minuses of the boards you listed off the top of my head:
> 
> Asus B350 Prime PLUS : heatsinks on VRM , VRM uses Onsemi parts, has USB 3.1 Gen2, worst audio among B350 boards in the ALC 887, NVme slot not in idiotic spot, unrefined BIOs , memory support is iffy with more than DDR 2400 , check QVL
> MSI B350 Tomahawk = heatsinks on VRM and lowside mosfet bit less lossy compared to ASUS/Gigabyte/Asrock B350 boards with high side having higher switching loss vs the ASUS/Gigabyte B350 boards, comes in white "arctic version", audio is ALC892 which is alright, no USB 3.1 gen 2 , decent memory support, BIOS has clock adjustment for baseclock
> MSI X370 SLI PLUS = same VRM parts as B350 Tomahawk but instead of 1 mosfet per high side it uses two (not truly proper), capacitors cheapened out in the lifetime rating vs Krait gaming / Pro carbon/Tomahawk, unshielded audio ALC892 which is poor for X370 , no USB 3.1 Gen2
> Asrock X370 Killer SLI = audio ALC892, VRM is gambling since you may get Sinopower or maybe random unnamed mosfets on high side mosfet (same VRM setup as X370 SLI plus but with superior PWM controller and a gamble on mosfets), NVMe is not in idiotic spot, audio ALC892, wireless slot, p-state OC, Intel LAN , no USB 3.1 gen2 ... default budget board for all cyberpowerPC x370 Ryzen 7 builds
> Asrock X370 K4 = same randomness on VRM so check under heatsink for sinopower, NVme is not in idiotic spot, ALC 1220 audio with proper shielding , wireless slot, p-state OC, Intel LAN, debugging features such as debug LED
> If you're looking up to $200CAD ASUS X370 Prime Pro uses top tier VRM parts, ALC1220 audio (although no EMI shield), p-state OC just launched (in OS only), Intel LAN, USB 3.1 gen 2. It's another option to look at.
> 
> MSI B350 Tomahawk is better than the ASUS B350 Prime PLUS in audio. VRM power delivery is more or less the same but Tomahawk has more BIOS refinement (plus more memory support) because ASUS could care less about the B350 boards it seems. Tomahawk is worth the money over the ASUS B350 Prime Plus unless you need USB 3.1 gen 2 and/or cook your NVMe SSD easily.
> 
> If you get any Asrock board other than the Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro you might get mosfets that have no specsheets anywhere to be found or you might get Sinopower SM4336+SM4337 (not great but better than unnamed)


AUDIO Is less of an issue, since I have a dedicated sound card. I was looking at the ASUS pro before, but the cheapest they go is 225$ (The Msi X370 Gaming Pro Carbon would be just 10$ more). Since you mentioned x370 Krait gaming, how does it compare vs X370 K4? I can get it at the same 200$

Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yes well, sadly that extra money you spent on a price inflated set of Samsung b-die sticks was just early adopter fee. You are high if you think that the AM4 platform will sit stagnant while memory kits run at their advertised speeds only on Intel platforms. It will be updated, it's just a question of when.


Yes, it will improve, but not everyone will be going up to 3200mhz. Not on the IMC of Ryzen and not on these chip sets. I expect when Zen + comes out the issues will be resolved but not fully in this edition of Ryzen.I have my own issue because I want to run 4 sticks of 8GB dimms and on the latest 1.5 bios for the MSI Titanium I am limited to 2667mhz . That was a bump up from the previous 2400mhz.Some time this month when the final bios memory improvements come I expect to be running 4 dimms at 2933mhz.I do NOT expect 3200mhz. Of course I hope AMD will pleasantly surprise all of us.


----------



## os2wiz

No, the biggest reason by far for ddr4 price spiking is that many cell phones are using ddr4 memory.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinis*
> 
> Hi. I'm quite confused with all the ddr/overclocking mess happening right now and would need some advice.
> 
> I have a 1600 on the way and am looking for a motherboard satisfying following conditions:
> 
> -*Overclock the 1600 to 3.9-4 Ghz*
> -Supports ram to 2666 in the future.
> 
> My build would be
> 
> 1600
> Rx 580 8gb
> 2*8 gigs ddr4
> 
> I was set on the B350 Tomahawk, but it got up in price and got some competition.
> 
> So now my options are:
> 
> ASUS Prime B350-PLUS (Cheapest 140$ CAD)
> MSI B350 TOMAHAWK (155$ CAD)
> MSI X370 SLI Plus (190$ CAD)
> ASRock X370 Killer SLI (185$ CAD)
> ASRock FATAL1TY X370 Gaming K4 (200 CAD)
> 
> Would the X370 premium be worth anything in my case? I heard good things on the ASUS Prime, is Tomahawk still superior.
> 
> Also should I buy a 3200 ram kit or just set on the 2666?
> 
> Thank you


If you're planning on those speeds, what cooler are you going to use? I also wouldn't count on any future compatibility. Although it's likely most ram will be, its not a promise. A lot of things need to go into board considerations. And if you want those speeds, look at VRM cooling designs. I would go with the 370 chipset. The prime is _ok_ I suppose. I didn't care for the VRM design on mine but I'm also jaded because I think I got a fluke bad board.
In comparison to what I have now (Biostar X370 GT7) I am very pleased. Its 6+2 phase which isn't on all of the X370s. I feel its a grossly under appreciated board and could use some love. And not because I have one but rather, I have no complaints. Ok,......well there is one complaint. The BIOS seems translated but other than that, its nice.
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8137/biostar-x370gt7-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## Lucky Strike

I was decided to go with MSI Mortar b350m, but i saw the foruns of MSI and the fact that this board does not have recover for the bios, scarys me a lot.

SO, I´m going with gigabyte gaming 3 and 32gb ripjaws 3200....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Problems with RAM compatibility better improve fast or this platform is going to sink. AMD used to play nice with memory before, I had ram working well above above IMC on Phenom and FX processors. Phenom II at above 1600 and even 1866 and FX 6350 at ~2300.
Now on R5 1600x, Asus PRIME X370 PRO (latest bios 0604) , Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX with XMP2.0 setting of 1333MHz locks right up and will not go over 2400MHz. It runs on Skyleke at 2996 with no problems.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Problems with RAM compatibility better improve fast or this platform is going to sink. AMD used to play nice with memory before, I had ram working well above above IMC on Phenom and FX processors. Phenom II at above 1600 and even 1866 and FX 6350 at ~2300.
> Now on R5 1600x, Asus PRIME X370 PRO (latest bios 0604) , Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX with XMP2.0 setting of 1333MHz locks right up and will not go over 2400MHz. It runs on Skyleke at 2996 with no problems.


Problems? what problems? Im at 3200 with ease, lots of people are at 3600mhz with ease. If your ram can't do its advertised speed stop using xmp, its an Intel thing to begin with the amd equivalent is a-xmp. Set everything manually and change ram voltage/soc and see what happens. AM4 does not seem to like 3000mhz so youll probably run it at 2933 which is pretty close, if not just do it with bclk overclocking.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There's no external clock on this MB and it could be set manually only in set increments when XMP is not set. There are only some RAMs that can hit those rated speeds, notably ones with Samsung "b" die but they are either expensive or/and not readily available.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> There's no external clock on this MB and it could be set manually only in set increments when XMP is not set. There are only some RAMs that can hit those rated speeds, notably ones with Samsung "b" die but they are either expensive or/and not readily available.


Corsair hynix lpx works fine as well im on 3200mhz. Some with the same ram cant get it to work some can. A bios update fixed it for me.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Corsair hynix lpx works fine as well im on 3200mhz. Some with the same ram cant get it to work some can. A bios update fixed it for me.


As Isaid before, can't find 100% compatible RAM everywhere. Ryzen itself doesn't care about brand or anything RAM itself but MB manufacturers make MBs and BIOS with XMP settings so any RAM with it should be able to use it. If it doesn't it's their fault. Ever since DDR1 which did have some problems with compatibility with single and double sided chips was there so many problems with compatibility. DDR2 was much better that way and with DDR3 you could practically mix and match almost anything and would work. Now have to have a cow to find compatible combination while unsuccessful combinations hurt CPU potential performance. So, if CPU and RAM can be set to desired settings and even go over with OC, guess who's left to blame. Clearly, the ball is in MB manufacturer's court.
IT almost sounds like some "anti AMD conspiracy". Skylake had dozens of compatible MBs from word go and for AMD barely few ones and those are mostly with problems.


----------



## greg1184

Have everything I need for my conversion to AMD.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> As Isaid before, can't find 100% compatible RAM everywhere. Ryzen itself doesn't care about brand or anything RAM itself but MB manufacturers make MBs and BIOS with XMP settings so any RAM with it should be able to use it. If it doesn't it's their fault. Ever since DDR1 which did have some problems with compatibility with single and double sided chips was there so many problems with compatibility. DDR2 was much better that way and with DDR3 you could practically mix and match almost anything and would work. Now have to have a cow to find compatible combination while unsuccessful combinations hurt CPU potential performance. So, if CPU and RAM can be set to desired settings and even go over with OC, guess who's left to blame. Clearly, the ball is in MB manufacturer's court.
> IT almost sounds like some "anti AMD conspiracy". Skylake had dozens of compatible MBs from word go and for AMD barely few ones and those are mostly with problems.


XMP on ram for intel? No guarantee there. "Could" work up to this speed, could work faster. Might not. Manufacturer forums have examples of unhappy skylake users on a variety of boards who , surprise surprise, find that they're not getting the speed they want from their ram. Perception does not equal reality.

New cpu architecture. (skylake, new what? ) , new chipset,, new bios.? relax. Improvement's only a matter of time.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> XMP on ram for intel? No guarantee there. "Could" work up to this speed, could work faster. Might not. Manufacturer forums have examples of unhappy skylake users on a variety of boards who , surprise surprise, find that they're not getting the speed they want from their ram. Perception does not equal reality.
> 
> New cpu architecture. (skylake, new what? ) , new chipset,, new bios.? relax. Improvement's only a matter of time.


1000 times this, patience is a virtue. Ryzen has been out for 2 months. Skylake (and kaby lake, essentially) has been out much longer. Of course it's more polished...


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> I was decided to go with MSI Mortar b350m, but i saw the foruns of MSI and the fact that this board does not have recover for the bios, scarys me a lot.
> 
> SO, I´m going with gigabyte gaming 3 and 32gb ripjaws 3200....


I own the Mortar Arctic and it isn't that bad. Sure, it hangs on a bad memory OC, but switching the pc off and then rebooting helps it realise it isn't stable and it reboots on it's own once again, reset to defaults.

Appart from that, the only real gripe I have with it is the auto voltages - they seem way to high. But it's served me well, so far.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

My Mortar Arctic hasn't been to bad with the voltages but a few days ago I think my M.2 slot died... I'll find out in a few hours for sure, had to order an M.2 to PCI adapter.

What happened, I was making a Windows ISO for another PC, my Ryzen system locked up then was fine then crashed, restarted fine, I was working on this other PC turned around and seen mine in the BIOS not being able to see the M.2, restarted again, got no display on any of the 3 screens, checked the debug LED's and it hung on GPU, only way to fix that was pull the M.2 and boots fine. Really strange thing is it worked fine when I pulled my 290 and stuck in a heavy overclocked (modded BIOS) 750 Ti...

Next suspects are PSU, GPU and MOBO, in that order.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have everything I need for my conversion to AMD.


I would like to hear some feedback about the Mobo. It looks very solid. I wonder if going for 3200 would be possible.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> I would like to hear some feedback about the Mobo. It looks very solid. I wonder if going for 3200 would be possible.








Pardon the random reservoir I'm temporarily using stock cooling until I get the am4 mounting kit for my water block.

The board is very solid. There is not much bling in terms of LED lighting. Overall Not as spectacular as the asus I had before, but it's also not a 600 dollar motherboard.

After I built it there were some hiccups. I was having memory issues particularly with the first slot. Windows was locking up at boot every time. Had to put a chip in a different slot. After I updated my bios everything is working much smoother.

Software and features not as robust as the asus 10 edition I had but again it's not a 600 dollar board. The UEFI I'm going to have to get used to. I'm used to ASUS. It seems nice enough though.

The boot time is much faster than x99. So far i am impressed. Seems very nice for the price. I'm in with AM4 for the long haul. Can't wait for future updates.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the random reservoir I'm temporarily using stock cooling until I get the am4 mounting kit for my water block.
> 
> The board is very solid. There is not much bling in terms of LED lighting. Overall Not as spectacular as the asus I had before, but it's also not a 600 dollar motherboard.
> 
> After I built it there were some hiccups. I was having memory issues particularly with the first slot. Windows was locking up at boot every time. Had to put a chip in a different slot. After I updated my bios everything is working much smoother.
> 
> Software and features not as robust as the asus 10 edition I had but again it's not a 600 dollar board. The UEFI I'm going to have to get used to. I'm used to ASUS. It seems nice enough though.
> 
> The boot time is much faster than x99. So far i am impressed. Seems very nice for the price. I'm in with AM4 for the long haul. Can't wait for future updates.


any issues about the ripjaws V?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> any issues about the ripjaws V?


After the BIOS update no issues so far. Running it on stock though. Will tweak it when I get back from out of town.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> After the BIOS update no issues so far. Running it on stock though. Will tweak it when I get back from out of town.


by stock you mean 2400? or 3200?


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> My Mortar Arctic hasn't been to bad with the voltages but a few days ago I think my M.2 slot died... I'll find out in a few hours for sure, had to order an M.2 to PCI adapter..


Must be silicon lotery, I guess...

What I find perplexing is that 3.8 GHz seems stable on a set Vcore of 1.3v and llc 1, but 4.0 isn't stable a 1.4v. I can't complain, but I just think it's odd. I'm content with 3.8. For measure, I'll just give the Vcore a bump ad maybe loosen the llc a bit.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Must be silicon lotery, I guess...
> 
> What I find perplexing is that 3.8 GHz seems stable on a set Vcore of 1.3v and llc 1, but 4.0 isn't stable a 1.4v. I can't complain, but I just think it's odd. I'm content with 3.8. For measure, I'll just give the Vcore a bump ad maybe loosen the llc a bit.


The Stilt's thread at https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/ covers all of the summit ridge cpu's performance/watt characteristics and they're the same for this generation whether their are two, four, six or 8 cores and will most likely hold true with naples.

tldr;.

There's a point where the volts required to gain mhz increases massively in an upward accelerating curve. Somewhere past 3.8 but it varies a bit from chip to chip.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> My Mortar Arctic hasn't been to bad with the voltages but a few days ago I think my M.2 slot died... I'll find out in a few hours for sure, had to order an M.2 to PCI adapter.
> 
> What happened, I was making a Windows ISO for another PC, my Ryzen system locked up then was fine then crashed, restarted fine, I was working on this other PC turned around and seen mine in the BIOS not being able to see the M.2, restarted again, got no display on any of the 3 screens, checked the debug LED's and it hung on GPU, only way to fix that was pull the M.2 and boots fine. Really strange thing is it worked fine when I pulled my 290 and stuck in a heavy overclocked (modded BIOS) 750 Ti...
> 
> Next suspects are PSU, GPU and MOBO, in that order.


The Mortar Arctic has been treating me well.

No issues with the M.2 slot.


----------



## shhek0

@greg1184

Thank you! The board does look very good indeed. I also like the no RGB stuff as I would put some white LED just to put some light during night time. For example- I can not even look at the new Gigabyte boards. I was really wandering between the MSI Pro Carbon but I think I would definitely go with the Asrock. A red MSI gpu would be perfect


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> by stock you mean 2400? or 3200?


I think the BIOS sets it to 2133 or something without XMP.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_am4_x370-f_and_b350-f_strix_pictured/1
Quote:


> X370-F Strix comes with the same AM3+/AM4 mounting holes as the CrossHair VI Hero and a similar design for PCIe lanes and storage options, though the Strix does come with a different power design that looks like it has fewer phases.



Quote:


> Update - The ASUS X370-F Strix Gaming and the ASUS B350-F Strix Gaming has been priced at £183.62 and £111.59 in the UK respectively.


Please use NexFETs.












https://www.komplett.no/product/921438/datautstyr/pc-komponenter/hovedkort/amd-socket/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-socket-am4#
https://www.cclonline.com/product/232776/90MB0UJ0-M0AAY0/Motherboards/ASUS-ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-Socket-AM4-ATX-Motherboard/MBD2162/

^ This B350 board would put all others to shame if it comes with ALC1220 + NexFETs.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_am4_x370-f_and_b350-f_strix_pictured/1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please use NexFETs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.komplett.no/product/921438/datautstyr/pc-komponenter/hovedkort/amd-socket/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-socket-am4#
> https://www.cclonline.com/product/232776/90MB0UJ0-M0AAY0/Motherboards/ASUS-ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-Socket-AM4-ATX-Motherboard/MBD2162/
> 
> 
> ^ This B350 board would put all others to shame if it comes with ALC1220 + NexFETs.


fan headers?









Oh I suppose sound and vrm are good too.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> Please use NexFETs.


I'd expect this thing to use NexFETs since the chokes and caps make the VRM look identical to the VRMs of the X370-Pro.


----------



## maekier

Hi.

Im looking for good and stable motherboard. I would like start my overclocking (on Air Cooling) with this motherboard and use for some years. Actually im thinking about.

Budget motherboard

X370 GAMING PRO CARBON

PRIME X370-PRO

For future harder OC.

X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM

X370 Taichi

I dont know if more expensive motherboards will be worth for me. I never OC before but i like gain my experience.

Specs PC:

CPU: Ryzen 5 1600X
GPU: Sapphire Nitro+ 4GB rx480
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z DDR4, 2x8GB, 3200MHz, CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZB)
i will start with 1TB HDD.

Im planing to buy this, so if someone have better suggestion i will listen.


----------



## MishelLngelo

With "X" processor and any X370 MB you don't really need (much) OC for some time to come. As you probably have seen already memory compatibility is still a bit of problem and if that's solved OC will not be paramount because it can scale up fine. Non X models may need OC to catch up to X. So it's best just to choose MB and RAM to suit your needs and not OC ability alone.


----------



## maekier

Okay i understand, but im new in OC so i dont know how to good choose specs for me. About CPU i only have in mind 1600 and 1600X. RAM only what i need is 16GB for best performance to price.

Actually i have 500W and rx 480 and CPU to choose (1600 or 1600X).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> Okay i understand, but im new in OC so i dont know how to good choose specs for me. About CPU i only have in mind 1600 and 1600X. RAM only what i need is 16GB for best performance to price.
> 
> Actually i have 500W and rx 480 and CPU to choose (1600 or 1600X).


!600X doesn't come with it's cooler so you'll have to calculate that in but on the other hand to OC non-x properly you'd need a better cooler than stock so I think that 1600x is better deal although processor is somewhat more expensive. With Rx 480 and cards of that performance, 1600x is more than good enough.


----------



## maekier

Okay so 1600X is good then. So i should choose cheaper or more expesive like Taichi Motherboard. I like OC to 4,1 because it is stable, idk if i could overclock to highter GHz. I like spend less money if it is possible so im not going to spend more money for 1-3% boost.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> Okay so 1600X is good then. So i should choose cheaper or more expesive like Taichi Motherboard. I like OC to 4,1 because it is stable, idk if i could overclock to highter GHz. I like spend less money if it is possible so im not going to spend more money for 1-3% boost.


MB I would and did choose by it's features like dual GPUs, number of USB, M2, PCIe ports etc. All x370 MBs have about same OC potential, that's top chipset for now. I chose Asus Prime x370 pro because I'm not a real gamer and need features other than SLI. I'm hesitant to recommend any particular MB just because others may need other features than I do. For me, no "Gaming MB" would bring anything more than this one.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> fan headers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I suppose sound and vrm are good too.


B350 one = 1 x CPU Fan header • 1 x CPU_OPT Fan header • 3 x Chassis Fan headers • 1 x AIO Pump header from CCLonline

X370 one = 1 x CPU Fan header • 1 x CPU_OPT Fan header • 3 x Chassis Fan headers • 1 x AIO_PUMP header • 1 x W_PUMP+ header from CCLonline


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> Okay i understand, but im new in OC so i dont know how to good choose specs for me. About CPU i only have in mind 1600 and 1600X. RAM only what i need is 16GB for best performance to price.
> 
> Actually i have 500W and rx 480 and CPU to choose (1600 or 1600X).


Check features. Even right now one of the boards that have the ability to use high bclk might be the 'best' choice.

Right now that's 1 board from asus, the crosshair, 2 boards from gigabyte, k7 and k5? Taichi and fatality pro from asrock.

For the possible harder overclocking you mention down the road boards without bclk are less desireable.

More will be released. I'd skip the msi and biostar lines right now for "only" that reason although their respective flagship products are fine mainstream boards

I don't recommend anyone's least expensive boards to the uninitiated without strong warnings. You do tend to get what you pay for. Spend less? Get less. Unfortunately the reverse isn't true. You can spend more and still not gain significantly.

Pick an amount you'd be willing to spend for motherboard. then go compare features. Don't get dazzled by advertising, more to motherboards than rgb
despite focus of marketers...


----------



## maekier

I have 1 GPU and maybe but im not sure about second one. So cross-fire to 2 GPU, good audio because i like good quallity sound. I wont use more than 2 PCIe ports so i prefer 2x16 because 3rd one will be TV card so that can be 8x or 4x. About lan 1gigabit, about SATA i dont care because i only need 2, one for HDD and one for SSD. So i think X370 GAMING PRO CARBON, Taichi or Prime x370 if is better for OC and more stable. I will use RAM to max 3200MHz.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> B350 one = 1 x CPU Fan header • 1 x CPU_OPT Fan header • 3 x Chassis Fan headers • 1 x AIO Pump header from CCLonline
> 
> X370 one = 1 x CPU Fan header • 1 x CPU_OPT Fan header • 3 x Chassis Fan headers • 1 x AIO_PUMP header • 1 x W_PUMP+ header from CCLonline


identical? hmm. They dont' have anything up as of 12 hours ago on the asus website I see placeholder mention of the b350 in the forums at that time.

Promising. MSI's cosmetic later offerings havent' brought "new" anything to the table as far as I can tell. Gigabyte also. Haven't seen the latest biostar but at price point I am not expecting unicorn board.. more like hedgehog. and not sonic.

So... mostly need mobo manufacturers to step the F up already. =p

MOAR!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Check features. Even right now one of the boards that have the ability to use high bclk might be the 'best' choice.
> 
> Right now that's 1 board from asus, the crosshair, 2 boards from gigabyte, k7 and k5? Taichi and fatality pro from asrock.
> 
> For the possible harder overclocking you mention down the road boards without bclk are less desireable.
> 
> More will be released. I'd skip the msi and biostar lines right now for "only" that reason although their respective flagship products are fine mainstream boards
> 
> I don't recommend anyone's least expensive boards to the uninitiated without strong warnings. You do tend to get what you pay for. Spend less? Get less. Unfortunately the reverse isn't true. You can spend more and still not gain significantly.
> 
> Pick an amount you'd be willing to spend for motherboard. then go compare features. Don't get dazzled by advertising, more to motherboards than rgb
> despite focus of marketers...


K5 is pretty horrible for what it costs. It is too cut down from the K7 for $160-170. It has a 4+3 VRM with cheaper capacitors, ditched second LAN + audio codec, no thermistor headers , no POST code LED (a big difference even for non OCers for troubleshooting), etc

I believe it is using OnSemi parts similar to the B350 boards and not IR3553.

Still waiting to see more sub $160 boards that aren't rubbish , the ASUS X370 Prime Pro is pretty much the "standard" / baseline now. I don't think a $130ish MSI B350 Pro Carbon can compete with a properly made $110-115 ASUS B350 STRIX F ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING, if it does come out with decent VRM.

I'm counting 8 chokes with black capacitors unlike 6 for B350 Prime Plus, so 6+2 with possibly doubled low side , fingers crossed?


http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/asus-strix-b350-f-gaming-x370-f-gaming-plyty-glowne-do-gier-pod.html

For reference the STRIX Z270 F has 10 chokes and the STRIX H270-F 9 chokes.


----------



## miklkit

You mentioned that you will be air cooling your rig but did not say what kind of air cooling. I recommend twin tower coolers with adjustable fans like the Noctua D15 or the Phanteks 14 PE. And then powerful case fans as most stock case fans don't make any noise but also do not move any air.


----------



## maekier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You mentioned that you will be air cooling your rig but did not say what kind of air cooling. I recommend twin tower coolers with adjustable fans like the Noctua D15 or the Phanteks 14 PE. And then powerful case fans as most stock case fans don't make any noise but also do not move any air.


Actually i think about Noctua D15 or something smaller like cryorig h7[cr-h7h].


----------



## miklkit

Think D15. The H7 is much smaller with a single small fan. The reason I recommend the D15 is that the center fan can be lowered closer to the motherboard so it can blow cool air across the face of the board and its traces and then blow directly onto the VRMs, thus cooling them further. You will achieve a better OC and a cooler motherboard.


----------



## Lucky Strike

it is curious that righ now we still not having really good options for matx, itx...
i think Ryzen platform had prove that it is very good platform, so to motherboards companys start invest more


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> it is curious that righ now we still not having really good options for matx, itx...
> i think Ryzen platform had prove that it is very good platform, so to motherboards companys start invest more


Methinks that they are waiting with those small MBs until APUs come out as they are more suited for them.


----------



## maekier

In the end i should invest in Taichii or stay with Prime Pro?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Methinks that they are waiting with those small MBs until APUs come out as they are more suited for them.


Doesn't make sense to wait for APUs for mATX boards.

For ITX boards maybe.

The real issue I believe is that Intel Z270 design & production occurred right before AM4 and we know that Intel would be prioritized due to laziness (copy paste Z170 + tweaks) and profit. Maybe ITX/mATX boards are still in debugging stages due to the atrocity that is memory compatibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> In the end i should invest in Taichii or stay with Prime Pro?


If you have an X370 Prime Pro I'd wait since the Taichi is perpetually out of stock, unless you can return the X370 Prime Pro for no charge.

The X370 Prime Pro is decent enough.

If you had some other board with cheap parts and cheap audio I'd jump at the chance to get the Taichi.


----------



## maekier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Doesn't make sense to wait for APUs for mATX boards.
> 
> For ITX boards maybe.
> 
> The real issue I believe is that Intel Z270 design & production occurred right before AM4 and we know that Intel would be prioritized due to laziness (copy paste Z170 + tweaks) and profit. Maybe ITX/mATX boards are still in debugging stages due to the atrocity that is memory compatibility.
> If you have an X370 Prime Pro I'd wait since the Taichi is perpetually out of stock, unless you can return the X370 Prime Pro for no charge.
> 
> The X370 Prime Pro is decent enough.
> 
> If you had some other board with cheap parts and cheap audio I'd jump at the chance to get the Taichi.


Actually i dont have Prime Pro and im from Poland and i can buy Taichi without problems because we have many in stock.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> Actually i dont have Prime Pro and im from Poland and i can buy Taichi without problems because we have many in stock.


What's the price difference between Taichi and X370 Crosshair VI Hero?

The Taichi is generally cheaper by about 10% (so maybe $200-220 vs Crosshair VI hero at $250 and X370 Prime Pro at about $160) when I checked for other countries in Europe.
The Taichi has wifi/BT + reference clock generator (for overclocking) + BIOS p-state overclocking + top tier VRM + Post Code LED.

X370 Prime Pro has top tier VRM parts but half the mosfets for CPU V_core. It would only matter for heat output and past 1.4V / 110A (above 4GHz usually) with OCP (overcurrent protection) off.


----------



## maekier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> What's the price difference between Taichi and X370 Crosshair VI Hero?
> 
> The Taichi is generally cheaper by about 10% (so maybe $200-220 vs Crosshair VI hero at $250 and X370 Prime Pro at about $160) when I checked for other countries in Europe.
> The Taichi has wifi/BT + reference clock generator (for overclocking) + BIOS p-state overclocking + top tier VRM + Post Code LED.
> 
> X370 Prime Pro has top tier VRM parts but half the mosfets for CPU V_core. It would only matter for heat output and past 1.4V / 110A (above 4GHz usually) with OCP (overcurrent protection) off.


They are same price 1 129PLN (u can convert because we have diffrent prices than suggest) and Prime Pro for 720PLN


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> They are same price 1 129PLN (u can convert because we have diffrent prices than suggest) and Prime Pro for 720PLN


Taichi then. It has more of what anyone might want in the future


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> They are same price 1 129PLN (u can convert because we have diffrent prices than suggest) and Prime Pro for 720PLN


Well I can't decide for you between the Taichi and the CH VI Hero. There's too many factors involved.

CH VI hero has more _forum_ support from Emor/Raja @ ASUS. It also has a EK monoblock for watercooling if you decide to go that route. The main thing is it has AM3 mounting holes for CPU coolers, since I'm not sure if you already have an AM4 ready cooling solution. At launch it had the most reviews due to the AM3 mounting holes. It has voltage read points in case software is wrong , power/reset button, water flow sensors (niche use), LN2 mode (_very_ niche use), and more USB 3.1 gen 2 ports if you use the internal USB 3.1 gen 2 header. The audio may be better but we're talking a few dB SNR and dynamic range (it's the same codec, ALC1220 but with a DAC). It has a much less polarizing aesthetic , many people dislike the gigantic gear on the Taichi.

The Taichi has more VRM phases at the V_core and a heatpipe heatsink for better V_core VRM cooling (CHVI hero has a heatpipe heatsink too but it looks to have poorer fin area). It has more output capacitance _by roughly 2,000uF (about 50% more)_ to lower ripple but the CH VI Hero VRM is decent excellent enough that this should not matter. The chokes may/may not be better but they're the same 60A choke style as on older Maximus VI Extreme but without side fins. It has wifi+BT included (CH VI hero has the slot though). It has a better memory VRM by a long shot. More importantly _for some people_ it has a second M.2 slot for PCIe SSDs and a PS/2 connection.

If the Taichi was 15-30% cheaper then it's a clear choice (i.e. $180 vs $250). At roughly the same price? You need to decide what is important to you.


----------



## maekier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Well I can't decide for you between the Taichi and the CH VI Hero. There's too many factors involved.
> 
> CH VI hero has more _forum_ support from Emor/Raja @ ASUS. It also has a EK monoblock for watercooling if you decide to go that route. The main thing is it has AM3 mounting holes for CPU coolers, since I'm not sure if you already have an AM4 ready cooling solution. At launch it had the most reviews due to the AM3 mounting holes. It has voltage read points in case software is wrong , power/reset button, water flow sensors (niche use), LN2 mode (_very_ niche use), and more USB 3.1 gen 2 ports. The audio may be better but we're talking a few dB SNR and dynamic range (it's the same codec, ALC1220 but with a DAC). It has a much less polarizing aesthetic , many people dislike the gigantic gear on the Taichi.
> 
> The Taichi has more VRM phases at the V_core and a heatpipe heatsink for better V_core VRM cooling (CHVI hero has a heatpipe heatsink too but it looks to have poorer fin area). It has more output capacitance _by roughly 2,000uF (about 50% more)_ to lower ripple but the CH VI Hero VRM is decent excellent enough that this should not matter. The chokes may/may not be better but they're the same 60A choke style as on older Maximus VI Extreme but without side fins. It has wifi+BT included (CH VI hero has the slot though). It has a better memory VRM by a long shot. More importantly _for some people_ it has a second M.2 slot for PCIe SSDs and a PS/2 connection.
> 
> If the Taichi was 15-30% cheaper then it's a clear choice (i.e. $180 vs $250). At roughly the same price? You need to decide what is important to you.


i think Taichi looks better than Hero, about mounting air coolers they have dedicated for AM4 but this needs to send request for this. If i will use WaterCooling ever i think this will be standard like kraken (but this is plan which i will do for about 2 years). Sound is important more or less, i dont care about usb ports or additional slots for fans.More important is performance in daily using with more or less OC. And booting time for me can be 1min so idc.


----------



## SLK

Asrock X370 Gaming K4 with 16gb x 2 RipJaws V 3200mhz @ 2133mhz and also used a set of 3000mhz Dominator Platinums, I keep getting a random 55 memory code on 1-10 boots and then my NVME drive goes MIA then I have to reset the CMOS. Any secrets to getting this board to POST consistently?

Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yes well, sadly that extra money you spent on a price inflated set of Samsung b-die sticks was just early adopter fee. You are high if you think that the AM4 platform will sit stagnant while memory kits run at their advertised speeds only on Intel platforms. It will be updated, it's just a question of when.


I did NOT say anything about stagnation. And jealousy does no one well. I merely and correctly stated they never guaranteed everyone will reach 3200mha. It would be nice if it happens, It may or may not. I hope my 4 dimms reach 3200mhz,so I can stop using only 2 dimms to reach 3200mhz. I am not counting on it/ Your response to me was uncalled for.


----------



## DoubleNorm

Hey all. Do someone have a problem with 3-pin cooler full speed at the all time? I cant control it with DC mode, Im changed settings but it stay at full speed((. 4-pin cooler working well. Motherboard MSI B350M gaming pro.


----------



## NoDestiny

I'm debating if the Taichi is worth it over the Fatal1ty X370. I'm not after the top overclock (will be air cooling). I like to overclock to the max, but ultimately, I'll usually find the middle ground between an overclock and lower voltage point. I don't care about the AC wireless at all. Can anybody point to a good reason to spend the extra ~$45 for the Taichi over the Fatal1ty?


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleNorm*
> 
> Hey all. Do someone have a problem with 3-pin cooler full speed at the all time? I cant control it with DC mode, Im changed settings but it stay at full speed((. 4-pin cooler working well. Motherboard MSI B350M gaming pro.


The one extra fan I have plugged into my Mortar Arctic (besides cpu fan - the 4 others are hooked to a fan controller) works fine.

I switced that to DC in the UEFI and used the smart fan feature to set a fan curve.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> I'm debating if the Taichi is worth it over the Fatal1ty X370. I'm not after the top overclock (will be air cooling). I like to overclock to the max, but ultimately, I'll usually find the middle ground between an overclock and lower voltage point. I don't care about the AC wireless at all. Can anybody point to a good reason to spend the extra ~$45 for the Taichi over the Fatal1ty?


refclock, bclk, whatever you want to call an external clock generator.
It gives any board that has it more potential for overclocking cpu and ram.

Taichi has it, fatal1ty does not.

vrm. taichi's is vastly superior to the fatal1ty cooler components will live longer and it delivers better quality power to cpu...

Name does not include stupid l337 reference...

Three reasons.


----------



## DoubleNorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> The one extra fan I have plugged into my Mortar Arctic (besides cpu fan - the 4 others are hooked to a fan controller) works fine.
> 
> I switced that to DC in the UEFI and used the smart fan feature to set a fan curve.


I switced that too in DC mode, and use smart with curve, but nothing, only full speed.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleNorm*
> 
> I switced that too in DC mode, and use smart with curve, but nothing, only full speed.


Odd. Have you tried another header?


----------



## DoubleNorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Odd. Have you tried another header?










ofcource! Every fan have its own header, own curve, own PWM\DC switcher.

In cpu_fan1

3-pin fan have a normal work in DC mode, 4-pin fan normal work in a both mode.

In sys_fan1\2

3-pin fan only full speed, it doesnt matter on DC mode and curve preset. But 4-pin fan working well in a both mode again!


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleNorm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcource! Every fan have its own header, own curve, own PWM\DC switcher.
> 
> In cpu_fan1
> 
> 3-pin fan have a normal work in DC mode, 4-pin fan normal work in a both mode.
> 
> In sys_fan1\2
> 
> 3-pin fan only full speed, it doesnt matter on DC mode and curve preset. But 4-pin fan working well in a both mode again!


Very odd.

Sounds like the UEFI DC mode is bugged for your case fan headers. Have you tried any software solution? Like Speedfan or whatever MSI ships with your board?


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, need a bit of help. I had a broken Taichi that i rmaed, they tried to get a new one but it seems there's no stock anywhere ( they've supposedly searched for 2 weeks). I'm thinking i'll probably get my money back but i'm kind of disappointed i can't have another Taichi.

What would you recommend me do? Tell them i'll wait until stock becomes available ( as i said i've waited 2 weeks and 3 days already) or get another board. If so which one? The K7 looked ok but i didn't like the color and no other board had the same vrm setup as Taichi from what i gathered.

Any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, need a bit of help. I had a broken Taichi that i rmaed, they tried to get a new one but it seems there's no stock anywhere ( they've supposedly searched for 2 weeks). I'm thinking i'll probably get my money back but i'm kind of disappointed i can't have another Taichi.
> 
> What would you recommend me do? Tell them i'll wait until stock becomes available ( as i said i've waited 2 weeks and 3 days already) or get another board. If so which one? The K7 looked ok but i didn't like the color and no other board had the same vrm setup as Taichi from what i gathered.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


I would go with the crosshair...


----------



## FoamyV

Kind of started to get sick of Asus, i mostly had Asus boards, can't disregard the fact that i never had an issue with them so far but i wanted something fresh, what are the top x370 boards in your opinion?


----------



## mus1mus

Without Asus?

Asrock Taichi, MSI Titanium and Gigabyte K7.

The Titanium has no BCLK Generator.

Looks, Titanium and K7 hands down are the purtiest!


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Kind of started to get sick of Asus, i mostly had Asus boards, can't disregard the fact that i never had an issue with them so far but i wanted something fresh, what are the top x370 boards in your opinion?


Don't go MSI then... ASUS Bios are the most simple and quick to learn around. They are normally more mature then the remain manufacturers... So don't get upset as there are worst than them!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Don't go MSI then... *ASUS Bios are the most simple and quick to learn around.* They are normally more mature then the remain manufacturers... So don't get upset as there are worst than them!


Really?


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Really?


That's my personal opinion!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> That's my personal opinion!


Yeah, I have no qualms with that.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Without Asus?
> 
> Asrock Taichi, MSI Titanium and Gigabyte K7.
> 
> The Titanium has no BCLK Generator.
> 
> Looks, Titanium and K7 hands down are the purtiest!


Which one would you get? From what i've been told, only taichi and fatality pro (exact same vrm setup) seem to have the best vrm/oc-ing capability.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Which one would you get? From what i've been told, only taichi and fatality pro (exact same vrm setup) seem to have the best vrm/oc-ing capability.


In terms of overclocking on air? Either of them can give you good results (all the boards I have mentioned) I am biased towards the Giga though. Coz I have seen what it can do primarily. And looks!


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In terms of overclocking on air? Either of them can give you good results (all the boards I have mentioned) I am biased towards the Giga though. Coz I have seen what it can do primarily. And looks!


I'm water cooling if it has any influence on what to buy. The 1800x went up to 4100 on multiple cores @ stock without any tampering on the oc settings, that's why i'm pretty sad i can't have the same board







Not sure the rest will do the same. ( judging by hwinfo reading)


----------



## mus1mus

Water will not give you a lot of headroom for these chips sad to say. On my tests, a 10C drop in Ambient didn't really correlate to a 10C drop in Core temps -- thus my logic. 480 RAD + 4K Fans









I know @cssorkinman is cruising at 4150 on his 1800X/Titanium.








My 1700X can only do 4050 with debatable Vcore on a K7.









Pretty much limited to chip capabilities than boards' when not using Extreme Cooling.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Don't go MSI then... ASUS Bios are the most simple and quick to learn around. They are normally more mature then the remain manufacturers... So don't get upset as there are worst than them!


Disagree strongly Asus especially ROG bioses have so many more settings than most boards and therefore are more complex to navigate through. I had 2 Asus ROG boards for bulldozer and Piledriver. And you damn well know that the inital Crosshair VI bios caused more than half of those boards to be useless bricks, including the one I bought on launch date March 3rd. So your truisms are no longer true about Asus. I am not saying there are no issues with MSI Titanium . Tech support is totally inadequate and bios support has been weak,but slowly improving.. The b clock issue is true but you can only do limited b clock overclocking unless you want your pci Express 3.0 lanes to be downgraded to picE 2.0. So it really is a minor issue not a major one I franly state that the Titanium is built more solidly than the Crosshair VI Hero and looks a hell of a lot nicer as well.


----------



## DoubleNorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Very odd.
> 
> Sounds like the UEFI DC mode is bugged for your case fan headers. Have you tried any software solution? Like Speedfan or whatever MSI ships with your board?


Yep, I`ll try MSI command center and nothing changed.


----------



## Mozarts2Geige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> refclock, bclk, whatever you want to call an external clock generator.
> It gives any board that has it more potential for overclocking cpu and ram.
> 
> Taichi has it, fatal1ty does not.
> 
> vrm. taichi's is vastly superior to the fatal1ty cooler components will live longer and it delivers better quality power to cpu...
> 
> Name does not include stupid l337 reference...
> 
> Three reasons.


How certain are you the X370 Pro doesn't have a BCLK gen? I thought it did..
So according to asrock.com it does

Code:



Code:


http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Professional%20Gaming/index.asp


----------



## yendor

Asrock's most expensive board? Yes. Asus prime x370 pro? No

The original question was about the difference between the fatal1ty gaming k4 and the taichi.

I can see where my answer could lead to confusion.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleNorm*
> 
> Yep, I`ll try MSI command center and nothing changed.


Very odd. The last thing I can suggest to try is: contact MSI.

Good luck.


----------



## FoamyV

Welp, today they refunded me the Taichi without waiting for an answer from me, they can't get stock from anywhere, is a refresh coming or what?

In other news, GB k7, Asus Hero, Asrock Fat Pro or MSI Titanium? I'm pushing a 1800x, water cooling and looking for best clocks. Cast your votes please


----------



## mus1mus

Hero. For Cinebench.
K7 may edge up a bit in 3D.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hero. For Cinebench.
> K7 may edge up a bit in 3D.


Thanks, leaning towards the k7, don't think i ever had a gigabyte. How are the VRM's compared to the Hero?


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks, leaning towards the k7, don't think i ever had a gigabyte. How are the VRM's compared to the Hero?


Check "Actually Hardcore Overclocking" channel in youtube.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks, leaning towards the k7, don't think i ever had a gigabyte. How are the VRM's compared to the Hero?


I don't have the Hero to compare (yet) but the Giga has slimmer heat sinks for the VRMs compared to the Hero. They can get into 80C without active cooling or airflow. With a fan, didn't get near that even when pumping 1.475 VCore.

If these info can help:

BIOS has limited options so far -- but ghey said the upcoming BIOS may offer P-States Options, 20+ memory registers and so on.

Forum support on this venue is limited to a couple of threads here. A dedicated forum is available though.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks, leaning towards the k7, don't think i ever had a gigabyte. How are the VRM's compared to the Hero?


They've been up to the job. Could make some improvements. chew* had one on the bench

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN124-DNpQA


----------



## MishelLngelo

Did anybody manage to do a Windows 7 installation ?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Did anybody manage to do a Windows 7 installation ?


Many people have.

Gupsterg's ryzen essential info thread has some links.

Several manufacturers have installers that will combine their drivers with your windows 7 iso


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx. I had a problem not having UEFI/GPT installation on SSD and when tried to install W7 like that it was missing some driver, my guess it's USB/Chipset driver so right now I'm making a boot USB with those drivers.


----------



## mus1mus

USB Drivers mostly.

Follow these simple steps.

Download your board's W7 drivers. Especially USB 3 and use the guide to integrate them into the installer.









http://codeabitwiser.com/2014/03/how-to-install-windows-7-with-only-usb-3-0-ports/


----------



## saberkick

Hi,
I'm hesitating still what motheboard to get. b350 or x370 ? What I'm most concern about is Sata ports, I want at least 6.
Then the VRM, good and properly cooled but then again how much perfomance I would gain by ocing a 1600 ?
And of course the looks... but then the price.

From the choices I have available it would either be:
Gigabyte b350 gaming 3 for 139€
Gigabyte x370 gaming k7 for 270€

Quite a difference in price but I usually don't like to buy cheap motherboards.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saberkick*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm hesitating still what motheboard to get. b350 or x370 ? What I'm most concern about is Sata ports, I want at least 6.
> Then the VRM, good and properly cooled but then again how much perfomance I would gain by ocing a 1600 ?
> And of course the looks... but then the price.
> 
> From the choices I have available it would either be:
> Gigabyte b350 gaming 3 for 139€
> Gigabyte x370 gaming k7 for 270€
> 
> Quite a difference in price but I usually don't like to buy cheap motherboards.


So, what's wrong with Asus PRIME X370 PRO has all you are asking for except maybe looks and fits in that price bracket ?


----------



## saberkick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> So, what's wrong with Asus PRIME X370 PRO has all you are asking for except maybe looks and fits in that price bracket ?


I've read on another thread some people complaining about it, that's what's wrong. Even if I know any piece of hardware can be faulty and especially with Ryzen it seems there are people complaining a lot about motherboards and ram sticks.

And by the way I love to have good control over the fans in my case and it seems Gigabyte are on top with that.


----------



## Mozarts2Geige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saberkick*
> 
> From the choices I have available it would either be:
> Gigabyte b350 gaming 3 for 139€
> Gigabyte x370 gaming k7 for 270€
> 
> Quite a difference in price but I usually don't like to buy cheap motherboards.


basically what I've gathered from the Gigabyte am4 series:
K series for bclk oc.
x370 Gaming 5 is the same as K7 feature-wise minus the K. K5 has less features than both.

diff b350 gaming 3 and gaming 5
6/8 sata ports. gaming 5 2 sata express. g5 2-3 more usb ports. lan chip. and some PCI express difference
Quote:


> And by the way I love to have good control over the fans in my case and it seems Gigabyte are on top with that.


yea buildzoid prefers gigabyte over asrock b/c of the BIOS backup feature and I think after the ASRock stream fiasco (when changing BCLK it resets everything) he doesn't look kindly on ASRock.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saberkick*
> 
> I've read on another thread some people complaining about it, that's what's wrong. Even if I know any piece of hardware can be faulty and especially with Ryzen it seems there are people complaining a lot about motherboards and ram sticks.
> 
> And by the way I love to have good control over the fans in my case and it seems Gigabyte are on top with that.


Something to complain about with all.boards.

Gigabyte- vrm temp, lack of switching frequency control, higher system power consumption. Dual bios that can overwrite main bios. Still ok boards. No one perfect

1600 if it is oc'd to 3.7 or 3.8 is a huge performance gain. Very easy for most if not all boards


----------



## MishelLngelo

Except fo RAM not going over 2400MHz, I have no other problems with Asus Prime x370 Pro. Only thing I'm missing (because I'm old school) is BCLK/FSB to fine tune memory and bus.


----------



## Mozarts2Geige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> PRIME B350M-A


How fast is your RAM running on that board?
I guess *MishelLngelo* somewhat answered it. But I'm still curious.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Except fo RAM not going over 2400MHz, I have no other problems with Asus Prime x370 Pro. Only thing I'm missing (because I'm old school) is BCLK/FSB to fine tune memory and bus.


The same issue on the MSI X370 Titanium no B clock generator. Too much B clock, I believe anything above 104.5 B clock will cause your pciE 3.0 slot to become pciE 2.0. That is a no no for many of us as we need that gen 3.0 capacity for newer high-end graphics card like Vega or 1080 Ti. Nice meeting a guy from the Balkans. Been in the international labor movement my whole life.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The same issue on the MSI X370 Titanium no B clock generator. Too much B clock, I believe anything above 104.5 B clock will cause your pciE 3.0 slot to become pciE 2.0. That is a no no for many of us as we need that gen 3.0 capacity for newer high-end graphics card like Vega or 1080 Ti. Nice meeting a guy from the Balkans. Been in the international labor movement my whole life.


Unless you set manually to 3.0 and it works, a few people with the ch6 have gone over 104.5 and set 3.0 manually and still works that way. It's if set on auto that it can become an issue.

Btw between 2.0 and 3.0 even with high end cars there's not much difference. The cards don't even come close to saturating pcie lanes.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mozarts2Geige*
> 
> How fast is your RAM running on that board?
> I guess *MishelLngelo* somewhat answered it. But I'm still curious.


Mine? 3200 xmp worked on release bios .. higher bin bdie


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The same issue on the MSI X370 Titanium no B clock generator. Too much B clock, I believe anything above 104.5 B clock will cause your pciE 3.0 slot to become pciE 2.0. That is a no no for many of us as we need that gen 3.0 capacity for newer high-end graphics card like Vega or 1080 Ti. Nice meeting a guy from the Balkans. Been in the international labor movement my whole life.


I always like to keep PCIe clock at 100, no problems with that speed.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saberkick*
> 
> I've read on another thread some people complaining about it, that's what's wrong. Even if I know any piece of hardware can be faulty and especially with Ryzen it seems there are people complaining a lot about motherboards and ram sticks.
> 
> And by the way I love to have good control over the fans in my case and it seems Gigabyte are on top with that.


Since the 990/990FX days, I've mostly used Asus boards. My Z77 Maximus V Gene I used and loved until about a month ago when I opted for a MSI B350 board + a 1600X.

While my new MSI board allows for individual fan control in UEFI, the software (Command Centre) has nothing on the AI Suite by Asus I've grown used to over the years.

I have never owned a Gigabyte board, so I don't know how that stack up, but Asus AI Suite always gave me enough control to suit my needs.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Except fo RAM not going over 2400MHz, I have no other problems with Asus Prime x370 Pro. Only thing I'm missing (because I'm old school) is BCLK/FSB to fine tune memory and bus.


there is no FSB option on cheaper boards?

Only the multiplier?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Since the 990/990FX days, I've mostly used Asus boards. My Z77 Maximus V Gene I used and loved until about a month ago when I opted for a MSI B350 board + a 1600X.
> 
> While my new MSI board allows for individual fan control in UEFI, the software (Command Centre) has nothing on the AI Suite by Asus I've grown used to over the years.
> 
> I have never owned a Gigabyte board, so I don't know how that stack up, but Asus AI Suite always gave me enough control to suit my needs.


But AI Suite has always been extremely buggy. I had Crosshair V and Crosshair IV with Bulldozer and multiple Piledriver chips. Everybody has always been leery of AI Suite.I manage my fan speedsin bios. It is the best waytogo. I NEVER update my bios in windows either.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> But AI Suite has always been extremely buggy. I had Crosshair V and Crosshair IV with Bulldozer and multiple Piledriver chips. Everybody has always been leery of AI Suite.I manage my fan speedsin bios. It is the best waytogo. I NEVER update my bios in windows either.


Noone should update bios in windows. Too much potential for mischief that can be avoided.

Ai suite got buggy after I updated the version then flashed to an earlier bios. Probably worked fine with later bios. Disabled easier to manage.

The fan software looks neat. Fun to play with. Fan profile hard to gauge with fans that don't make significant noise at less than full speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> there is no FSB option on cheaper boards?
> 
> Only the multiplier?


Gigabyte has a less expensive board with an ics chip on it for bclk/refclk/fsb overclocking. Gaming k5?

Asus is releasing two strix boards , one b350 and one x370. The x370 appears to have a clock generator (ics) chip . Not out yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The same issue on the MSI X370 Titanium no B clock generator. Too much B clock, I believe anything above 104.5 B clock will cause your pciE 3.0 slot to become pciE 2.0. That is a no no for many of us as we need that gen 3.0 capacity for newer high-end graphics card like Vega or 1080 Ti. Nice meeting a guy from the Balkans. Been in the international labor movement my whole life.


Did recent msi bios remove the limited access to bus speed? Was hoping that wiggle room would help a bit. Even if it was limited to 103 that 'might' be enough to get problematic ram to fall into line .

I've seen bus speeds up to !07 not affect pcie reliability. Devices tend to have different levels of tolerance though. Graphics cards are usually robust (on the other hand there are a few that just puke when you touch bclk). . drives on the other hand are 'usualy' not.

Frame rate hits from gen 3 vs gen 2 are not terrible. Trade off can be worth it on that end. PCIe drives still faster than sata based drives? Almost certainly. Trade off depends on what you need the drives for.


----------



## AlphaC

The B350-F STRIX , if released at $110-115 may outright rip apart the B350 market. ALC1220 + USB 3.1 Gen 2 , 6 phases (hopefully not doubled components like Asrock B350), Intel LAN. It also has the NVMe slot above the GPU PCIe slot.

The other $110 boards are _severely_ lacking unless you're using a Ryzen 5 with it.

The MSI B350 Pro Carbon had a shot (ALC 1220 + USB 3.1 Gen 2 + Intel LAN) but it is retailing for $135 and it uses a 4+2 PWM so it's not a true 8 phase.

OCUK now has it up also https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-amd-b350-socket-am4-ddr4-atx-motherboard-mb-69v-as.html

edit: Did I mention how annoying it is that the mATX boards are so deficient? The entire B350 line should have been mATX IMHO , with the cheaper X370 boards as what B350 ATX boards are.

i.e.
MSI X370 Pro Carbon should be priced at B350 Pro Carbon pricing. B350 Pro Carbon ought to be mATX
Gigabyte X370 Gaming K3 should be much cheaper as it is a lowend board with a BCLK chip
Why does GIGABYTE GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 use ALC887?
Why is the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K5 priced that high when it cut the VRM as well?
Why bother making B350 boards that have un-heatsinked CPU VRM such as the Asrock AB350M-HDV / Gigabyte AB350M-HD3? Leave those to A320.
Why is the Biostar X370GT5 a X370 board?
See Biostar X370 GTN at $110 with ALC892 + USB 3.1 gen 2 + USB 3.1 Gen 1 header (aka USB 3.0 speed) ... how can B350 ATX boards not outdo this for $110...


----------



## Heimdallr

someone with the Crosshair VI can tell me where to buy the M.2 module to mount a 960 EVO?
I'm reading in the mobo manual that it must be purchased separately but i can't find any info about that.

thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> someone with the Crosshair VI can tell me where to buy the M.2 module to mount a 960 EVO?
> I'm reading in the mobo manual that it must be purchased separately but i can't find any info about that.
> 
> thanks


As far as I can see, it does have M2 socket to mount that drive directly.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> As far as I can see, it does have M2 socket to mount that drive directly.


Yes there's a m2 socket, that's why I thought it was strange what I read in the manual.
I've probably misinterpreted it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Yes there's a m2 socket, that's why I thought it was strange what I read in the manual.
> I've probably misinterpreted it.


They meant that SSD itself has to be purchased separately, ie. MB doesn't come with it.


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> They meant that SSD itself has to be purchased separately, ie. MB doesn't come with it.











i think you are right

thank you both.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Noone should update bios in windows. Too much potential for mischief that can be avoided.
> 
> Ai suite got buggy after I updated the version then flashed to an earlier bios. Probably worked fine with later bios. Disabled easier to manage.
> 
> The fan software looks neat. Fun to play with. Fan profile hard to gauge with fans that don't make significant noise at less than full speed.
> Gigabyte has a less expensive board with an ics chip on it for bclk/refclk/fsb overclocking. Gaming k5?
> 
> Asus is releasing two strix boards , one b350 and one x370. The x370 appears to have a clock generator (ics) chip . Not out yet.
> Did recent msi bios remove the limited access to bus speed? Was hoping that wiggle room would help a bit. Even if it was limited to 103 that 'might' be enough to get problematic ram to fall into line .
> 
> I've seen bus speeds up to !07 not affect pcie reliability. Devices tend to have different levels of tolerance though. Graphics cards are usually robust (on the other hand there are a few that just puke when you touch bclk). . drives on the other hand are 'usualy' not.
> 
> Frame rate hits from gen 3 vs gen 2 are not terrible. Trade off can be worth it on that end. PCIe drives still faster than sata based drives? Almost certainly. Trade off depends on what you need the drives for.


That was in an early beta and was removed with all subsequent updates.


----------



## greg1184

I sold my Fatality G4 and ordered the Taichi from newegg since it is in stock again.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I sold my Fatality G4 and ordered the Taichi from newegg since it is in stock again.


Also in stock at superbiiz

----
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-WI-FI-AC/

ASUS UK has a wifi version of the CH VI HEro


----------



## SteelBox

Will asus b350 strix be released next week?


----------



## AlphaC

May 18th per https://www.komplett.no/product/921438/datautstyr/pc-komponenter/hovedkort/amd-socket/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-socket-am4#

May 23rd per https://www.proshop.fi/Emolevy/ASUS-ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-Emolevy-AMD-B350-AMD-AM4-socket-DDR4-RAM-ATX-/2592994

UK has it for preorder ~ £120 : https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-amd-b350-socket-am4-ddr4-atx-motherboard-mb-69v-as.html and https://www.cclonline.com/product/232776/90MB0UJ0-M0AAY0/Motherboards/ASUS-ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-Socket-AM4-ATX-Motherboard/MBD2162/

ASUS Forum thread https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=STRIX+B350-F+GAMING&id=20170504135339885&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Hoping it's the B350 Prime Plus with a 6+2 PWM controller driving 2 more of the same phases (4C09N + two 4C06N per phase) OR the X370 Prime Pro (TI NexFET CSD87350 per phase) with B350 chipset and audio EMI shielding.









In other news there's a X370 Prime *A* but I think that's just a Prime Plus with X370 chipset judging by PCB
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-A/
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-prime-x370-a-amd-x370-socket-am4-ddr4-atx-motherboard-mb-69t-as.html
Realtek RTL8111H LAN
ALC887
2 USB 3.1 Type A (Gen2)


If this is more pricey than the B350-F STRIX it would be a depressing cannibalization for most users (i.e. SLI would be a slim chance on a mediocre board such as this).

Gigabyte also has a AX370-Gaming presumably based on their abysmal B350 Gaming http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-rev-10#kf
ALC892
Realtek LAN
2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A


----------



## SteelBox

Thanks for informations









Are there any news about x370 strix VRM? According to this page (1, 2) x370 will be 113€ more expensive. Except better VRM I don`t see any reason to spend 113€ more for x370 strix. If that for B350 strix VRM is true it will be very good deal for the price, I think that in future it wil hold Zen2 8c without problem


----------



## AlphaC

X370-F STRIX looks to be using X370 Prime Pro PCB but I noticed it has 3 fan headers at the top, AM3 cooler support, and M.2 slot is moved. It also has shielding on the audio, black capacitors which may be the better 10K hr ones, IO cover (useless to me but some people like it), and chew* theorized that it has an iCS chip for BCLK. Without the BCLK chip I'd be hesitant to even think about it given the price of other boards.

At the $180-200 price point it (X370-F STRIX) competes with the Gigabyte X370 K7 (mostly LED stuff), Biostar X370 GT7, Asrock X370 Taichi (in USA pricing only, in EU it costs more),and MSI X370 Pro Carbon (not that great for price).


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> X370-F STRIX looks to be using X370 Prime Pro PCB but I noticed it has 3 fan headers at the top, AM3 cooler support, and M.2 slot is moved. It also has shielding on the audio, black capacitors which may be the better 10K hr ones, IO cover (useless to me but some people like it), and chew* theorized that it has an iCS chip for BCLK. Without the BCLK chip I'd be hesitant to even think about it given the price of other boards.
> 
> At the $180-200 price point it (X370-F STRIX) competes with the Gigabyte X370 K7 (mostly LED stuff), Biostar X370 GT7, Asrock X370 Taichi (in USA pricing only, in EU it costs more),and MSI X370 Pro Carbon (not that great for price).


*Fan headers* - not a problem, if I need more fan simply can use pump (universal) header on b350
*M.2 slot is moved* - it is not under GPU, so no worry
*Shielding on audio* - my last mbo didn`t have shielding, didn`t have any problems, no crackling
*10k capacitors* - found this on other site for 5k capacitors:

The capacitors lifetime doubles by reducing 10° C.
Here the math for 5 K cap for "normal" usage for small gaming (5 Hr each day):
5000÷5÷365 = 2.739726027 ~= 2.74
So, 5 K caps have a lifetime of 2.74 year of 5 Hr each day running at 105° Celsius.

2.74 years at 105° C while running 5 Hr each day
5.48 years at 95° C while running 5 Hr each day
10.96 years at 85° C while running 5 Hr each day
21.29 years at 75° C while running 5 Hr each day

I would say, even 5 K caps would run 20 years, if not under constantly stress.

Question: at what temp capatitors usually works? I know that in load mbo temp is around 30-40c...

*IO cover* - estetics
*BCLK* - some says it is not so good, no big difference










Also won`t do sli/cf.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> *Fan headers* - not a problem, if I need more fan simply can use pump (universal) header on b350
> *M.2 slot is moved* - it is not under GPU, so no worry
> *Shielding on audio* - my last mbo didn`t have shielding, didn`t have any problems, no crackling
> *10k capacitors* - found this on other site for 5k capacitors:
> 
> The capacitors lifetime doubles by reducing 10° C.
> Here the math for 5 K cap for "normal" usage for small gaming (5 Hr each day):
> 5000÷5÷365 = 2.739726027 ~= 2.74
> So, 5 K caps have a lifetime of 2.74 year of 5 Hr each day running at 105° Celsius.
> 
> 2.74 years at 105° C while running 5 Hr each day
> 5.48 years at 95° C while running 5 Hr each day
> 10.96 years at 85° C while running 5 Hr each day
> 21.29 years at 75° C while running 5 Hr each day
> 
> I would say, even 5 K caps would run 20 years, if not under constantly stress.
> 
> Question: at what temp capatitors usually works? I know that in load mbo temp is around 30-40c...
> 
> *IO cover* - estetics
> *BCLK* - some says it is not so good, no big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also won`t do sli/cf.


Those who fear dropping to gen 2 or gen 1 for video would be well served to read this

Napkin math will tell you the changes to maximum throughput for other devices. Sata should not see an effective difference. PCIe based ssd's will take the largest hit, in theory, for throughput. For them it is definitely a use/case trade-off where moving large files is going to impact end users more.

Our current round of motherboards with bclk are managing to avoid data corruption. Unstable ram settings are more likely to be an issue and if there's one thing bclk helps you achieve it's higher ram speeds and better, hopefully more stable, timings. 3200 memory divider has issues beyond the ability to get there. maybe agesa will fix. hasn't yet.

tldr bclk is big difference.


----------



## SliceTbone

The K4 has less VRMs than Taichi right?
But the Fatal1ty K6 already has the same I believe..


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SliceTbone*
> 
> The K4 has less VRMs than Taichi right?
> But the Fatal1ty K6 already has the same I believe..


There's no K6.

Also it's not just VRM count but _quality_ and how the phases are wired to the PWM. The Taichi is massively better than the K4.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> There's no K6.
> 
> Also it's not just VRM count but _quality_ and how the phases are wired to the PWM. The Taichi is massively better than the K4.


You are gunna make me cry


----------



## Dicehunter

Odd question but I read somewhere that overclocking disables SenseMI, Is this accurate or just false ?

I thought overclocking only disabled XFR.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dicehunter*
> 
> Odd question but I read somewhere that overclocking disables SenseMI, Is this accurate or just false ?
> 
> I thought overclocking only disabled XFR.


https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## greg1184

So I hook up the Taichi board and now the power button of my case will not turn it on. Any tips about how I can figure out what is causing It? Does this board have a manual way of turning it On?

The power switch cable is plugged to the proper pin.

The blue LED lights are on so the motherboard is getting power.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> So I hook up the Taichi board and now the power button of my case will not turn it on. Any tips about how I can figure out what is causing It? Does this board have a manual way of turning it On?
> 
> The power switch cable is plugged to the proper pin.
> 
> The blue LED lights are on so the motherboard is getting power.


no manual power/reset on the board.

Common causes have been heatsink mounting pressure on the cpu. Mostly with water.

Traditionally one finds one has grounded the motherboard accidently during installation.

Any code on the LED?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> no manual power/reset on the board.
> 
> Common causes have been heatsink mounting pressure on the cpu. Mostly with water.
> 
> Traditionally one finds one has grounded the motherboard accidently during installation.
> 
> Any code on the LED?


Nope. The board does nothing. I usually hear a click from the power supply when I push the power button and goes on. Nothing. It was working before with the fatality.

I'm just trying to figure out if it's the motherboard or case or even the power supply before I rma stuff


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Nope. The board does nothing. I usually hear a click from the power supply when I push the power button and goes on. Nothing. It was working before with the fatality.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if it's the motherboard or case or even the power supply before I rma stuff


Did you try shorting the pins on MB in place of start switch ?


----------



## Tisser12

Reading back through some (many) missed posts trying to get up to speed on the newest updates and everything. I just got a 1600 on a sale for 175, so I'm pretty stoked about that, but I still need the mobo, RAM and a case. I keep going back and forth on everything, but I think I wanna get the Trident RGB 3000 for the RAM, and the Panteks P400s Tepered glass case, but the mobo I can't make up my mind.

I like the Aorus/Gigabyte boards, I have a GB board currently with my a10 6800k and I've loved the board, so I've grown to trust Gigabyte, and I REALLY like the dual Bios they offer.

-The Gigabyte Gaming 3 is back in stock, I've heard it's "Good enough" for OC ryzen chips and fairly decent features, and it's only $110.

-Gaming K5 I've heard is "Plenty good" and has tons more lighting options (I do love me some RGB) and seemingly better build quality (not to mention heatsinks on everything).
I want to have a board that's more than I need for now so in the future if I decide to get another chip I can keep the same MOBO and be ready to go. But is the K5 even worth getting? I see people saying simply the 5 or K7 are some of the best boards there are.

I debated grabbing the K3, but I don't like ONLY red LED's and that board just seems... stripped and painted? Like, less _actual_ features and more "fluff" features - LED ram slots and metal covered PCI slots, but lower quality/less VRMs and additional connectors.

Should I pick up the 3 and just call it a good day, or wait for a sale on the K5? Is it worth the extra cash for the K5, or am I just totally wrong and need to look at another brand alltogether?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Reading back through some (many) missed posts trying to get up to speed on the newest updates and everything. I just got a 1600 on a sale for 175, so I'm pretty stoked about that, but I still need the mobo, RAM and a case. I keep going back and forth on everything, but I think I wanna get the Trident RGB 3000 for the RAM, and the Panteks P400s Tepered glass case, but the mobo I can't make up my mind.
> 
> I like the Aorus/Gigabyte boards, I have a GB board currently with my a10 6800k and I've loved the board, so I've grown to trust Gigabyte, and I REALLY like the dual Bios they offer.
> 
> -The Gigabyte Gaming 3 is back in stock, I've heard it's "Good enough" for OC ryzen chips and fairly decent features, and it's only $110.
> 
> -Gaming K5 I've heard is "Plenty good" and has tons more lighting options (I do love me some RGB) and seemingly better build quality (not to mention heatsinks on everything).
> I want to have a board that's more than I need for now so in the future if I decide to get another chip I can keep the same MOBO and be ready to go. But is the K5 even worth getting? I see people saying simply the 5 or K7 are some of the best boards there are.
> 
> I debated grabbing the K3, but I don't like ONLY red LED's and that board just seems... stripped and painted? Like, less _actual_ features and more "fluff" features - LED ram slots and metal covered PCI slots, but lower quality/less VRMs and additional connectors.
> 
> Should I pick up the 3 and just call it a good day, or wait for a sale on the K5? Is it worth the extra cash for the K5, or am I just totally wrong and need to look at another brand alltogether?


They run the vrm a bit hotter than some of us like, but not the hottest vrm. Would be nice if they let you lower switching frequency in bios. Reduction in vrm temps would be nifty.
Dual bios mode has nasty habit of occasionally overwriting main bios after failed boot attempt. Stick to single bios mode and no problem. More lighting sounds like it'd be worth waiting for.
One warning, apparently some rgb sticks are getting messed up... when you use the rgb. spd corruption. Avoidable but it puts a damper on just playing with rgb til it's fully sorted.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Did you try shorting the pins on MB in place of start switch ?


I tried the screwdriver method with no luck. I used my 24 pin motherboard cable thing to run the power supply and the power supply worked fine. Im just assuming a DOA board and am RMAing with newegg.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Reading back through some (many) missed posts trying to get up to speed on the newest updates and everything. I just got a 1600 on a sale for 175, so I'm pretty stoked about that, but I still need the mobo, RAM and a case. I keep going back and forth on everything, but I think I wanna get the Trident RGB 3000 for the RAM, and the Panteks P400s Tepered glass case, but the mobo I can't make up my mind.
> 
> I like the Aorus/Gigabyte boards, I have a GB board currently with my a10 6800k and I've loved the board, so I've grown to trust Gigabyte, and I REALLY like the dual Bios they offer.
> 
> -The Gigabyte Gaming 3 is back in stock, I've heard it's "Good enough" for OC ryzen chips and fairly decent features, and it's only $110.
> 
> -Gaming K5 I've heard is "Plenty good" and has tons more lighting options (I do love me some RGB) and seemingly better build quality (not to mention heatsinks on everything).
> I want to have a board that's more than I need for now so in the future if I decide to get another chip I can keep the same MOBO and be ready to go. But is the K5 even worth getting? I see people saying simply the 5 or K7 are some of the best boards there are.
> 
> I debated grabbing the K3, but I don't like ONLY red LED's and that board just seems... stripped and painted? Like, less _actual_ features and more "fluff" features - LED ram slots and metal covered PCI slots, but lower quality/less VRMs and additional connectors.
> 
> Should I pick up the 3 and just call it a good day, or wait for a sale on the K5? Is it worth the extra cash for the K5, or am I just totally wrong and need to look at another brand alltogether?
> 
> 
> 
> They run the vrm a bit hotter than some of us like, but not the hottest vrm. Would be nice if they let you lower switching frequency in bios. Reduction in vrm temps would be nifty.
> Dual bios mode has nasty habit of occasionally overwriting main bios after failed boot attempt. Stick to single bios mode and no problem. More lighting sounds like it'd be worth waiting for.
> One warning, apparently some rgb sticks are getting messed up... when you use the rgb. spd corruption. Avoidable but it puts a damper on just playing with rgb til it's fully sorted.
Click to expand...

Yeah I was reading up on the Tridentz RGB sticks, and the software doesn't really work right now. Rainbow effect is plenty good for me. I think the sticks that are on sale have 16-18-18-38 timing or something like that, which isn't horrible, but the non sale stuff is at 15-16-16-35 which is a bit nicer, but I can always tighten timings in XMP, right?

Deff gonna wait or cave and get the K5. I'd rather get the Gaming 5 for the better VRMs but the K5 is gonna be expensive enough as it is.

My vacation pay isn't going to be in my posession very long.


----------



## AlphaC

Update on B350-F STRIX was posted

https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=STRIX+B350-F+GAMING&id=20170504135339885&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

links to https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/overview/

User's Manual
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Manual/

Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_QVL/

CPU Support List
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_CPU/

BIOS Revisions & Drivers
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

FAQ
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Knowledge/

KEY POINTS:
ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A
*- Dual Headphone Amplifiers*
- Impedance sense for front and rear headphone outputs
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
- High quality 120 dB SNR stereo playback output and 113 dB SNR recording input
- SupremeFX Shielding Technology
- Supports up to 32-Bit/192kHz playback

Back panel:
2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A <--- missing Type C :S
4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1

fan headers:
1 x CPU Fan connector(s)
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s)
3 x Chassis Fan connector(s)
1 x AIO_PUMP connector

Memory t-topology (marketing perhaps)


----------



## SteelBox

Seems like a best buy b350 board, also it can compete with low-mid x370 models without problem







Release date in some stores was moved from today to 26.5. One thing bother me: they put a fan header just beneath VRM heatsink, on that header I was thinking to connect my exhaust fan. Usually they put that header on the top of the board. What is fan cable touches heatsink, will it meltdown?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> What is fan cable touches heatsink, will it meltdown?


Not likely, if it got that hot computer would shut down.


----------



## Lucky Strike

so few USB....

Can we please have a strix, aorus, etc etc mATX version pls?


----------



## curlyp

I probably should have posted my question here prior to starting a new thread (since I received no responses)!

I am looking for some recommendations on mATX mobos. I know the mATX line is very slim and on top of it, the issues in general folks are experiencing with the Ryzen. I would like to see what mobos folks are using and if they would recommend it or not based on compatibility, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I tried the screwdriver method with no luck. I used my 24 pin motherboard cable thing to run the power supply and the power supply worked fine. Im just assuming a DOA board and am RMAing with newegg.


Did you test the board before installing in the case?


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Update on B350-F STRIX was posted
> 
> https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=STRIX+B350-F+GAMING&id=20170504135339885&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> links to https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/overview/
> 
> User's Manual
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Manual/
> 
> Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_QVL/
> 
> CPU Support List
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> BIOS Revisions & Drivers
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> FAQ
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Knowledge/
> 
> KEY POINTS:
> ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A
> *- Dual Headphone Amplifiers*
> - Impedance sense for front and rear headphone outputs
> - Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
> - High quality 120 dB SNR stereo playback output and 113 dB SNR recording input
> - SupremeFX Shielding Technology
> - Supports up to 32-Bit/192kHz playback
> 
> Back panel:
> 2 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A <--- missing Type C :S
> 4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1
> 
> fan headers:
> 1 x CPU Fan connector(s)
> 1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s)
> 3 x Chassis Fan connector(s)
> 1 x AIO_PUMP connector
> 
> Memory t-topology (marketing perhaps)


The ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING has these features that the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO does?

I'm asking for that because neither the ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) nor the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING show that in their overview pages. It seems the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO is more focused on silence. Is it right?

My highlights (ASUS PRIME X370-PRO):

_*Comprehensive fan controls*
Fan speeds, hysteresis, and fan-stop modes on every header can be fully controlled via Fan Xpert 4 or the UEFI BIOS.

*Extreme Quiet mode*
All fan speeds automatically adjust to below the default minimum, for extra-quiet operation and power savings during light loads._



Also, does the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO only suport this for CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2 (excluding WPUMP_FAN and AIO_FAN)? Note that it is different to the other top ASUS AM4 motherboards.


*ASUS PRIME X370-PRO*


*ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO*

In a budget, which to choose, ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING or PRIME X370-PRO? My main concern is with silence.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> I probably should have posted my question here prior to starting a new thread (since I received no responses)!
> 
> I am looking for some recommendations on mATX mobos. I know the mATX line is very slim and on top of it, the issues in general folks are experiencing with the Ryzen. I would like to see what mobos folks are using and if they would recommend it or not based on compatibility, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I have no real complaints about my MSI B350M Mortar Arctic. Sure, I'd love to run my Corsair LPX 3000 closer to it's rated speed instead of 2667 mt/s with very decent timings. And sure, I'd love the option of having control over my pStates instead of having one constant voltage when I overclock/undervolt.

But have I had any real issues? Appart from having to manually reset the UEFI on an earlier version of said UEFI, no.

Would I recommend it? Yeah, why not. I mean, it serves more like a place holder for me until the really good boards arrive (and I decide they are worth the extra caps). The board has been going steady and stable for just over a month, so there's really nothing much I can say about it other than it works just fine.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> I probably should have posted my question here prior to starting a new thread (since I received no responses)!
> 
> I am looking for some recommendations on mATX mobos. I know the mATX line is very slim and on top of it, the issues in general folks are experiencing with the Ryzen. I would like to see what mobos folks are using and if they would recommend it or not based on compatibility, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on what cpu you want to pair with it, what speeds you hope to achieve, and what other features you value. The chipsets are limited with only one mATX or smaller motherboard with an x370 chipset. The rest are either b350 or a320.

I have no experience with the a320's but looking at the vrm I'm in no hurry to try an 8 core chip in any of them. The b350's vary so as I said, cpu, speed desired, other features.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> The ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING has these features that the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO does?
> 
> I'm asking for that because neither the ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO (WI-FI AC) nor the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING show that in their overview pages. It seems the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO is more focused on silence. Is it right?
> 
> My highlights (ASUS PRIME X370-PRO):
> 
> _*Comprehensive fan controls*
> Fan speeds, hysteresis, and fan-stop modes on every header can be fully controlled via Fan Xpert 4 or the UEFI BIOS.
> 
> *Extreme Quiet mode*
> All fan speeds automatically adjust to below the default minimum, for extra-quiet operation and power savings during light loads._
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO only suport this for CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2 (excluding WPUMP_FAN and AIO_FAN)? Note that it is different to the other top ASUS AM4 motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS PRIME X370-PRO*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO*
> 
> In a budget, which to choose, ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING or PRIME X370-PRO? My main concern is with silence.


If silence is your only goal then a much cheaper motherboard at stock speed using the wraith coolers is ridiculously quiet.

For performance + silence? better fans? It's not all about low rpm I hear....


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> If silence is your only goal then a much cheaper motherboard at stock speed using the wraith coolers is ridiculously quiet.
> 
> For performance + silence? better fans? It's not all about low rpm I hear....


Not "only", so "main" goal. OC is also a goal (this may seem like a paradox, but it is not).

According to SilentPCReview.com, Whraithes are not suitable for quietness: http://www.silentpcreview.com/AMD_Wraith

I'd choose an ASUS AM4 motherbopard. I just don't know which one. I'm between ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING and ASUS PRIME X370-PRO.

I'm planing something like that:

Code:



Code:


Core System                                                          Notes:                                              
AMD Ryzen 7 1700 (YD1700BBAEBOX)                                     Roughly 4.0GHz @ 1.35V                              
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO                                                  Best fan control                                    
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3600MHz C18 (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18)     3200MHz on QVL                                      
MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 GAMING X+ 8G                                    Quietest GTX 1080 ever                              
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 2.5" SATA III 1TB (MZ-75E1T0B/AM)

Chassis, Power and Cooling                                           Notes:                                              
Fractal Design Define C (FD-CA-DEF-C-BK)                             Unobstructed airflow path from the front intake     
Corsair RMx RM550x (CP-9020090-NA)                                   Excelent fan speed profile and LAMBDA-A++           
Thermalright Macho Rev.B                                             The Best C/P CPU Cooler for Overclockers & Gamer !

Accessories                                                          Notes:                                              
Logitech G413 Carbon (920-008300)                                    Quiet and cheap                                     
Logitech G Pro Gaming Mouse (910-004855)                                                                                 
Logitech G640 (943-000088)                                                                                               
Microsoft Xbox Controller + Cable for Windows (4N6-00001)                                                                
ViewSonic XG2703-GS                                                  https://goo.gl/C7QceX

Audio                                                                Notes:                                              
HyperX Cloud (KHX-H3CL/WR)                                           Cheap                                               
JBL Professional LSR305                                              Nearfiled, directivity, active crossover            
JBL Professional LSR305                                              Nearfiled, directivity, active crossover            
Auralex MoPAD                                                                                                            
Hosa Technology 3.5 mm TRS to Dual 1/4 in TS (CMP-159)

But I'm in doubt about motherboard.


----------



## AlphaC

The B350-F STRIX is not for sale yet so unless someone is an ASUS employee they won't be able to give you a definitive answer.

The B350-F STRIX page lists _Fan Xpert 4 featuring Fan Auto Tuning function and multiple thermistors_

X370 Prime Pro lists ASUS Fan Xpert 4


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The B350-F STRIX is not for sale yet so unless someone is an ASUS employee they won't be able to give you a definitive answer.
> 
> The B350-F STRIX page lists _Fan Xpert 4 featuring Fan Auto Tuning function and multiple thermistors_
> 
> X370 Prime Pro lists ASUS Fan Xpert 4


Copy and paste marketing though.

"To go faster than fast you need ultra-accurate power control - so Maximus IX Z270 series motherboards are kitted out with ASUS Digi+ Power Control for maxed-out overclocking potential, enhanced system stability and superb power efficiency. Digi+ Power Control is the industry's leading digital power controller and it's fully compliant with the Intel® IMVP8 specifications, for smoother, safer power."

Someone is not paying attention to his or her job. Yet again.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> I have no real complaints about my MSI B350M Mortar Arctic. Sure, I'd love to run my Corsair LPX 3000 closer to it's rated speed instead of 2667 mt/s with very decent timings. And sure, I'd love the option of having control over my pStates instead of having one constant voltage when I overclock/undervolt.
> 
> But have I had any real issues? Appart from having to manually reset the UEFI on an earlier version of said UEFI, no.
> 
> Would I recommend it? Yeah, why not. I mean, it serves more like a place holder for me until the really good boards arrive (and I decide they are worth the extra caps). The board has been going steady and stable for just over a month, so there's really nothing much I can say about it other than it works just fine.


Thanks for the info and recommendation. What is pstates? How often do you have to manually rest the UEFI?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Depends on what cpu you want to pair with it, what speeds you hope to achieve, and what other features you value. The chipsets are limited with only one mATX or smaller motherboard with an x370 chipset. The rest are either b350 or a320.
> 
> I have no experience with the a320's but looking at the vrm I'm in no hurry to try an 8 core chip in any of them. The b350's vary so as I said, cpu, speed desired, other features.


I was thinking more or less the 1700X running at stock speeds (with possible OC). I don't see the need to spend the extra couple hundred for the 1800X. I believe the rep at micocenter told me that the 320 boards does not having OCing, and the 350's can never run SLI (not that I run dual cards anyways). I am in the market to upgrade from my i7 3770K running at 4.7. Microcenter has great bundles right now on Ryzen processors, $100 off any mono with the purchase of the CPU. I haven't had an AMD processor since the Athlon days and was thinking to give them a try again. I know in June Intel is coming out with the x299 chipsets and shortly after AMD should have the 16 core. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Thanks for the info and recommendation. What is pstates? How often do you have to manually rest the UEFI?
> I was thinking more or less the 1700X running at stock speeds (with possible OC). I don't see the need to spend the extra couple hundred for the 1800X. I believe the rep at micocenter told me that the 320 boards does not having OCing, and the 350's can never run SLI (not that I run dual cards anyways). I am in the market to upgrade from my i7 3770K running at 4.7. Microcenter has great bundles right now on Ryzen processors, $100 off any mono with the purchase of the CPU. I haven't had an AMD processor since the Athlon days and was thinking to give them a try again. I know in June Intel is coming out with the x299 chipsets and shortly after AMD should have the 16 core. Decisions, decisions.


Lol, thinking like that you would never get new system. There will always be something "New and improved". Manufacturers of electronics always have at least 2 or 3 generations in some stage of development because it takes long time.
My philosophy is when I need a change, to think up a budget, adhere to it as much as possible and look for immediate solutions available.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Thanks for the info and recommendation. What is pstates? How often do you have to manually rest the UEFI?
> I was thinking more or less the 1700X running at stock speeds (with possible OC). I don't see the need to spend the extra couple hundred for the 1800X. I believe the rep at micocenter told me that the 320 boards does not having OCing, and the 350's can never run SLI (not that I run dual cards anyways). I am in the market to upgrade from my i7 3770K running at 4.7. Microcenter has great bundles right now on Ryzen processors, $100 off any mono with the purchase of the CPU. I haven't had an AMD processor since the Athlon days and was thinking to give them a try again. I know in June Intel is coming out with the x299 chipsets and shortly after AMD should have the 16 core. Decisions, decisions.


Microcenter drives a lot of sales with bundle deals.

mATX gets shorted a bit in the vrm department. I would skip asrock's b350's mATX offerings for a 1700x because of this. MSI's arsenal boards , the mortars and bazooka , might be ok though their vrm's run warmer than I'd prefer at least they have heatsinks unlike Asus which I'd also suggest skipping for that reason. Gigabyte's ab350 hd3 and gaming 3 finish out the list.

The mortar boards have extra fan headers as does the gigabyte gaming 3. None of them appear to have superior sound though I could be wrong. MSI's rgb software is a running joke though that could change at any time, Gigabyte's is known to screw up gskill's rgb ram so call that a push. also probably going to change sooner than later because both gigabyte and gskill like money. features that cost them money by making components non-functional are going to get fixed faster...

I'm sure I've missed something and my opinions are of course, my own. Watch this space for angry b350 mATX owners to come eager to lynch me for maligning their wee board.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Lol, thinking like that you would never get new system. There will always be something "New and improved". Manufacturers of electronics always have at least 2 or 3 generations in some stage of development because it takes long time.
> My philosophy is when I need a change, to think up a budget, adhere to it as much as possible and look for immediate solutions available.


Very true! I normally, don't care about it, but since we are a month out from new processors dropping, I was wondering if I should keep that in my radar, or just work with what is out? Also, the new processor could drop the current CPU prices (hopefully)?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Microcenter drives a lot of sales with bundle deals.
> 
> mATX gets shorted a bit in the vrm department. I would skip asrock's b350's mATX offerings for a 1700x because of this. MSI's arsenal boards , the mortars and bazooka , might be ok though their vrm's run warmer than I'd prefer at least they have heatsinks unlike Asus which I'd also suggest skipping for that reason. Gigabyte's ab350 hd3 and gaming 3 finish out the list.
> 
> The mortar boards have extra fan headers as does the gigabyte gaming 3. None of them appear to have superior sound though I could be wrong. MSI's rgb software is a running joke though that could change at any time, Gigabyte's is known to screw up gskill's rgb ram so call that a push. also probably going to change sooner than later because both gigabyte and gskill like money. features that cost them money by making components non-functional are going to get fixed faster...
> 
> I'm sure I've missed something and my opinions are of course, my own. Watch this space for angry b350 mATX owners to come eager to lynch me for maligning their wee board.


Oh wow, thanks for the detailed information. Currently, out of the mATX boards released, which one would you recommend, MSI or Gigabyte? I am hoping that Gigabyte pushes an update for the GSKILL ram. I am really interested in the GSKILL TridentZ RGB ram.

Do you know of any other mATX's that will be released soon?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryzen is just a ranging shot, heavy artillery is yet to come.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Ryzen is just a ranging shot, heavy artillery is yet to come.


Are you suggesting I wait based on your comment?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Are you suggesting I wait based on your comment?


Not really, unless you want to go full tilt to what it will essentially be a server system.


----------



## curlyp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Not really, unless you want to go full tilt to what it will essentially be a server system.


Okay. I thought the 16 core was more consumer grade and the 32 was more data center?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Okay. I thought the 16 core was more consumer grade and the 32 was more data center?


AMD has a desktop version of the naples family coming. Threadripper

Different socket

quad channel memory

more pcie lanes

higher tdp

serious workstation cpu's. As opposed to the casual ryzen 8 cores.









There are mATX boards in the pipeline but nothing's jumped out as really interesting yet. Fancy way of saying I can't remember any of them.

As far as waiting is concerned eh. set your budget and time frame, buy the best available for your needs under the budget when it's time to buy and move ahead.


----------



## bigjdubb

I am really behind on Ryzen motherboards, I haven't kept up with anything since the launch. I am thinking about building a Ryzen rig that will eventually transfer over to my desktop at work. I am Looking at getting a 1600(x) but I'm not sure which motherboards to look at. Mainly I want something that has decent memory support (at least 3200mhz) but reading reviews is pointless since so many boards have better support now than they did at launch.

Ideally I would like to have a 1600(x) running at 4.0ghz with 16 gigs of 3200 mhz (or higher) ram. What brand would you guys suggest I look at for updated memory support?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I am really behind on Ryzen motherboards, I haven't kept up with anything since the launch. I am thinking about building a Ryzen rig that will eventually transfer over to my desktop at work. I am Looking at getting a 1600(x) but I'm not sure which motherboards to look at. Mainly I want something that has decent memory support (at least 3200mhz) but reading reviews is pointless since so many boards have better support now than they did at launch.
> 
> Ideally I would like to have a 1600(x) running at 4.0ghz with 16 gigs of 3200 mhz (or higher) ram. What brand would you guys suggest I look at for updated memory support?


ASUS is probably the most consistent in this arena and the CH6 in particular, though Gigabyte isn't bad either. Asrock is good at the high-end of its offerings, but the mid and lower-tier boards have struggled with memory. Biostar and MSI are hit or miss depending on the board; GT7 and Titanium have decent memory support, the rest are spotty.


----------



## bigjdubb

I figured the CH6 would be the best, the only problem with the CH6 is that it makes me feel like I should be sticking a 1700 in it instead of a 1600. Maybe that's what I should do....

Is it best to go with 2 x 8gb instead of 4 x 4gb for higher speed memory support? I was thinking of getting the 2 x 8gb G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz kit since it is supposedly made for Ryzen.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I like to have a properly matched set, MB + CPU+ RAM. Don't see it as any good with best but most expensive MB and a low end CPU or other way around. Could you just imagine an A320 MB with 1800x CPU. Or an 2 core APU in some Hero MB.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I figured the CH6 would be the best, the only problem with the CH6 is that it makes me feel like I should be sticking a 1700 in it instead of a 1600. Maybe that's what I should do....
> 
> Is it best to go with 2 x 8gb instead of 4 x 4gb for higher speed memory support? I was thinking of getting the 2 x 8gb G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz kit since it is supposedly made for Ryzen.


2x8GB is very consistent with B-Die RAM (and the Flare X 3200 should give you better compatibility).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 2x8GB is very consistent with B-Die RAM (and the Flare X 3200 should give you better compatibility).


There's no quad channel in Ryzen so 4x4 wouldn't be of any help. Might as well have 2 empty RAM slots for future considerations.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> There's no quad channel in Ryzen so 4x4 wouldn't be of any help. Might as well have 2 empty RAM slots for future considerations.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well from what I was reading higher memory speeds seem to be easier to achieve with 2 sticks instead of 4. I think I will give the 1600 & Asus Prime a shot with the FlareX 3200mhz 2x 8gb kit. It will only be a temporary gaming machine until the AMD HEDT and Intel HEDT lineups come out, once that system gets built I will use this machine to replace my sandybridge machine at work. I really don't need any more than the 6 core at work and if I can't quite get 3200mhz it won't matter much. I think the extra $200 would be better spent towards an NVME drive.


----------



## mus1mus

Some rigs can run 3200 with 4*8GB single sided sticks. chew* ran 2*16GB double sided sticks on his Taichi IIRC. It's a bit dependent on the CPU sometimes.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curlyp*
> 
> Thanks for the info and recommendation. What is pstates? How often do you have to manually rest the UEFI?
> I was thinking more or less the 1700X running at stock speeds (with possible OC). I don't see the need to spend the extra couple hundred for the 1800X. I believe the rep at micocenter told me that the 320 boards does not having OCing, and the 350's can never run SLI (not that I run dual cards anyways). I am in the market to upgrade from my i7 3770K running at 4.7. Microcenter has great bundles right now on Ryzen processors, $100 off any mono with the purchase of the CPU. I haven't had an AMD processor since the Athlon days and was thinking to give them a try again. I know in June Intel is coming out with the x299 chipsets and shortly after AMD should have the 16 core. Decisions, decisions.


Pstates. Guessing by what they do, I guess it's short for "power states". It's like on AM3(+) motherboards how CnQ was able to lower the core voltage when it lowered the clocks in idle. I can get CnQ + Windows Power management to lower clocks when doing nothing much, yet the voltage I have set in the bios / uefi remains constant (excepting Vdroop).

Some of the more expensive X370 boards have Pstate control - allong side voltage offsets. Maybe a future uefi update would bring somethingof the like, but I won't hold my breath. My board is, after all, a budget solution.

And the manual uefi resets I only did 2 or 3 times. After the before last uefi update, my motherboard has the ability that after it fails to boot and I power it down and then turn it on again, it knows it failed to boot, reboots on it's own once again and asks me to enter setup.

An 8 core on a B350 board might be doable - if left at stock. From what I've seen and read, if you want to overclock a Ryzen 7 at all, you might want a beefier VRM than most B350 boards offer us, up to date.


----------



## SteelBox

Is today a release date for Asus Strix motherboards?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Is today a release date for Asus Strix motherboards?


I dunno, but the Strix B350-F is the best B350 moBo so far. Now all we need is mATX version of it.


----------



## zeroibis

I am still waiting for WS level boards to be announced... I just hope not much longer b/c at this rate I am going to be able to buy the 2066 socket WS boards first and those chips are not even out yet.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> I am still waiting for WS level boards to be announced... I just hope not much longer b/c at this rate I am going to be able to buy the 2066 socket WS boards first and those chips are not even out yet.


I have a feeling that those types of boards will be coming with the X399 lineup.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I have a feeling that those types of boards will be coming with the X399 lineup.


Which is stupid because they make things like the: Z270-WS

I mean why would I want a board like that to put an i7 in there when the Ryzen is such a better WS CPU...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Which is stupid because they make things like the: Z270-WS


I think it comes down to how many units they sell. It seems like all the motherboard manufacturers were a little tentative with the Ryzen launch. The sales numbers of the Intel mainstream lineup have been quite good, designing lots of sku's for it isn't much of a gamble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> I mean why would I want a board like that to put an i7 in there when the Ryzen is such a better WS CPU...


That same logic could be applied to x370 Ryzen once x399 Ryzen gets here.


----------



## SteelBox

There is a rumor that Asus stix b350 strix will have VRM 6+2(4). Regarding that Gigabyte x370 Gaming 5 have VRM 6+4, is it that pretty much the same quality VRM? In VRM first number is for CPU voltage and the second is for RAM voltage (not so important)? I won`t do SLI so Strix is a much cheaper buy and same quality as Gaming 5?


----------



## yendor

Rd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> There is a rumor that Asus stix b350 strix will have VRM 6+2(4). Regarding that Gigabyte x370 Gaming 5 have VRM 6+4, is it that pretty much the same quality VRM? In VRM first number is for CPU voltage and the second is for RAM voltage (not so important)? I won`t do SLI so Strix is a much cheaper buy and same quality as Gaming 5?


It should be a good board . if it's the same 6+2 the x370 pro has then it'll be arguably superior to the gaming 5 for component quality. That is all however speculation and therefore pointless at this time.
Wait for facts.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Rd
> It should be a good board . if it's the same 6+2 the x370 pro has then it'll be arguably superior to the gaming 5 for component quality. That is all however speculation and therefore pointless at this time.
> Wait for facts.


Exactly, it's speculation til someone removes the heatsinks and uncovers the PWM Controller. If it's 3 phases doubled up in a half-baked way similar to the Asrock B350 boards i.e. (without doubling the low side for a total of 12 low side mosfets for CPU and onyl 3 phases at the PWM controller), it isn't going to be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> There is a rumor that Asus stix b350 strix will have VRM 6+2(4). Regarding that Gigabyte x370 Gaming 5 have VRM 6+4, is it that pretty much the same quality VRM? In VRM first number is for CPU voltage and the second is for RAM voltage (not so important)? I won`t do SLI so Strix is a much cheaper buy and same quality as Gaming 5?


Phase quality matters and not just the count.


Spoiler: things that belong in the Am4 VRM thread on not on the motherboard thread



The 40A rated IR3553 on the X370 Gaming 5 are very efficient. If the B350-F STRIX comes with 6+2 and uses 20-25A mosfets of the standard Low RDs(on) type (Powerpak / LFPAK / trenchfet / etc) then it won't be as good. A datasheet may list something ridiculous as 88A but have fine print and thermal limitations. Obviously if it comes out with 6+2 and doubled low side it will be on par with the MSI X370 Xpower (i.e. extremely good for a B350 board). If it comes with 6 phases of Powerpaks and no doubled low side it may be better or worse than the 4 phases with doubled low side depending on the PWM controller and mosfets used.

Generally when you see a doubled low side it halves the conduction RDS(on) per phase. It doesn't double the phase count.The switching losses per high side mosfet still are the same.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I tried the screwdriver method with no luck. I used my 24 pin motherboard cable thing to run the power supply and the power supply worked fine. Im just assuming a DOA board and am RMAing with newegg.


I got my replacement board and the power switch turns it on. However, I am currently stuck on code 0D and it won't post. Didn't have this problem with the Gamer K4. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> *Exactly, it's speculation til someone removes the heatsinks and uncovers the PWM Controller.* If it's 3 phases doubled up in a half-baked way similar to the Asrock B350 boards i.e. (without doubling the low side for a total of 12 low side mosfets for CPU and onyl 3 phases at the PWM controller), it isn't going to be great.
> Phase quality matters and not just the count.


I wonder when it will happen One guy on reddit told that two days ago he wrote Asus support and they told him that Strix will be released with 2-3 weeks. That wouldn`t be strange that some store already have some mbo in sale


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I got my replacement board and the power switch turns it on. However, I am currently stuck on code 0D and it won't post. Didn't have this problem with the Gamer K4. Anyone else have this issue?


I believe 0D is one of those codes where you need to remove everything that isn't required to boot and start working your way through things to find the culprit. Reseat the video card, start with a single stick of ram and unplug everything from the motherboard I/O; give it a shot and replace parts until it works.

Most likely ram is the culprit.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> I tried the screwdriver method with no luck. I used my 24 pin motherboard cable thing to run the power supply and the power supply worked fine. Im just assuming a DOA board and am RMAing with newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my replacement board and the power switch turns it on. However, I am currently stuck on code 0D and it won't post. Didn't have this problem with the Gamer K4. Anyone else have this issue?
Click to expand...

DrDebug code for your MB

*0d* Problem related to memory, VGA card or other devices.
Please *clear CMOS*, re-install the memory and VGA card,
and remove other USB, PCI devices

As others have stated, probably RAM. I guess its XMP related
Boot in bare minimum, dont even have the HD connected, just KB, mouse & GPU & 1 stick of RAM and < del > to get into bios.

Check the bios version, it might need flashing, the latest release (at this time of writing) is 2.30 , but 2.40 will be coming soon. Another PC & an USB thumb drive are probably the best option for DL

Good luck


----------



## greg1184

It won't post with one stick in any slot. Can't update the BIOS if it doesn't post. I am starting to miss ASUS's ability to flash without turning on the system.

I am going to try reseating the CPU, reapplying thermal paste/cooling, resetting CMOS, reinstalling the RAM/GPU, etc.

If that doesn't work I will buy another RAM stick, even though the RAM worked with the AsRock x370 Gamer K4 I had before. I am amazed that this TaiChi board got a perfect 10 in a website. No power/reset button on the board and no way to flash bios without turning on the system. First board I got was DOA, second board won't post.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> It won't post with one stick in any slot. Can't update the BIOS if it doesn't post. I am starting to miss ASUS's ability to flash without turning on the system.
> 
> I am going to try reseating the CPU, reapplying thermal paste/cooling, resetting CMOS, reinstalling the RAM/GPU, etc.
> 
> If that doesn't work I will buy another RAM stick, even though the RAM worked with the AsRock x370 Gamer K4 I had before. I am amazed that this TaiChi board got a perfect 10 in a website. No power/reset button on the board and no way to flash bios without turning on the system. First board I got was DOA, second board won't post.


You've got to take a lot of those websites with a grain of salt. Though the Taichi seems to be a *fairly* decent board overall, many websites get paid $$$ to give fantastic reviews. The audio world is the WORST for that kind of thing, but same idea.

There are a few decent ones (I like Gamers Nexus myself) but you still have to realize that many are giving great reviews & awards based on the size of the check they receive. Caveat emptor as they say.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> You've got to take a lot of those websites with a grain of salt. Though the Taichi seems to be a *fairly* decent board overall, many websites get paid $$$ to give fantastic reviews. The audio world is the WORST for that kind of thing, but same idea.
> 
> There are a few decent ones (I like Gamers Nexus myself) but you still have to realize that many are giving great reviews & awards based on the size of the check they receive. Caveat emptor as they say.


Gamersnexus is one of those thats paid and then some haha. I don't take most websites and youtubers seriously, i will however take reviewers seriously who actually own it more then 5mins.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Gamersnexus is one of those thats paid and then some haha. I don't take most websites and youtubers seriously, i will however take reviewers seriously who actually own it more then 5mins.


I'm not sure if that is an accurate assessment of GamersNexus. I am pretty sure that their channel is supported by patreon and standard youtube ad revenue. I'm not exactly a fan of their youtube videos but they never seem to shy away from telling it like it is or giving a bad review of something.

I do like the fact that they have full written reviews on their website and not just stupid youtube video reviews.


----------



## ITAngel

Anyone know if the new Corsair Vengeance RGB work with Ryzen? I was planning to buy some since my Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz can only run as high as 2666Mhz. Thanks!

CMR16GX4M2C3000C15


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm not sure if that is an accurate assessment of GamersNexus. I am pretty sure that their channel is supported by patreon and standard youtube ad revenue. I'm not exactly a fan of their youtube videos but they never seem to shy away from telling it like it is or giving a bad review of something.
> 
> I do like the fact that they have full written reviews on their website and not just stupid youtube video reviews.


He does unless it concerns Intel or Nvidia, then hes a total suck up. Same for most youtubers, pcper is probably the worst offender in that regard. Except for a few, they pretty much all trashed Ryzen at launch, and now that its better none of are redoing reviews except for hardwareunboxed whose videos are fantastic. Only tech vids I watch lately.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Anyone know if the new Corsair Vengeance RGB work with Ryzen? I was planning to buy some since my Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz can only run as high as 2666Mhz. Thanks!
> 
> CMR16GX4M2C3000C15


I know that the G.Skill RGB ram has the right samsung memory on them, not sure about corsair.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Anyone know if the new Corsair Vengeance RGB work with Ryzen? I was planning to buy some since my Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz can only run as high as 2666Mhz. Thanks!
> 
> CMR16GX4M2C3000C15


You might want to wait a bit as AMD is about to release a fix (AGESA v1.0.0.6) for higher RAM speeds, then ASUS will release new BIOS'es with the fix


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> You might want to wait a bit as AMD is about to release a fix (AGESA v1.0.0.6) for higher RAM speeds, then ASUS will release new BIOS'es with the fix


That's good news!


----------



## greg1184

Reseated the CPU and reconnected everything and it works now. Now I can update my bios and live happily ever after.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Anyone know if the new Corsair Vengeance RGB work with Ryzen? I was planning to buy some since my Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz can only run as high as 2666Mhz. Thanks!
> 
> CMR16GX4M2C3000C15
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the G.Skill RGB ram has the right samsung memory on them, not sure about corsair.
Click to expand...

Only the CL14 RGB is the B-die, the CL 15 and up are Hynix. I'm ordering the 3000mhz 15-16-16-35 16gb kit for my 1600 build with my Killer Sli/ac and hoping for the best.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> You might want to wait a bit as AMD is about to release a fix (AGESA v1.0.0.6) for higher RAM speeds, then ASUS will release new BIOS'es with the fix


Thanks you for letting me know this, I will hold off and wait. Thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJD1bTyLaUE


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJD1bTyLaUE


Yup I saw that right after and I am excited to see what happens. Maybe I can run my 16GB rams at 3200MHz or maybe I will end up getting 4 sticks of 32GB and run them at 2666MHz.


----------



## SteelBox

I found this, picture of B350f strix without heatsink. Can anyone tell how good their VRM is?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I found this, picture of B350f strix without heatsink. Can anyone tell how good their VRM is?


According to pictures VRM chips have heat sinks, only coils are exposed.


----------



## br0da

That's not as great as I've had expected it.








It's a 4+4 configuration so it seems to be the VRM from the B350-Plus just with doubled SoC phases.


----------



## kd5151




----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> That's not as great as I've had expected it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 4+4 configuration so it seems to be the VRM from the B350-Plus just with doubled SoC phases.


I am not good with VRM knowledge so I will ask this:

How much is that Strix VRM better of Asus b350 plus and how much is worse of Asus x370 prime?

I know that bulldzoid told that MSI b350 carbon has the best b350 vrm, but before carbon release on Hardware luxx forum Asus b350 was the best b350 pick. This was stated on that forum:

"_With the B350 boards, the ASUS Prime B350-Plus is currently the best figure; Four real phases are the highest of emotions for B350 boards, digital control otherwise provides only MSI in conjunction with a B350 FCH and the MOSFETs are so efficient that even at 100 ° C, 1.45V VCC and 145W power consumption the processor's power dissipation Of all FETs in the conversion for the CPU VCC is only 20W.
Even with heating coils, drivers and capacitors quite harmless.
The MSI motherboards with Richtek RT8894A controller and four phases consisting of a PK616BA and two PK632BA MOSFETs for the CPU VCC represent a not insignificant alternative_."

I am waiting for this strix mbo so that I can complete my ryzen build after months of delaying and waiting. I nearly bought Asrock x370 K4 weeks ago but then I saw that strix board will be released. Does Strix board have better VRM that ASrock x370 K4?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't know if anything will change but highest (and most expensive) MBs with highest chipsets always had best VRM.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> How much is that Strix VRM better of Asus b350 plus and how much is worse of Asus x370 prime?


If the Strix VRM is what it looks like there is no significant difference between the Strix and B350 Plus.
If it had a clock gen that would be a difference but afaik there is none.

X370 Pro is a lot better then both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> This was stated on that forum:
> [...]


I'd still say that a B350 Plus, B350 Strix or one of those MSI boards are the best B350 boards when it comes to VRMs and you forget about the B350 carbon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I nearly bought Asrock x370 K4 weeks ago but then I saw that strix board will be released. Does Strix board have better VRM that ASrock x370 K4?


It doesn't seem to have, no.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbox*
> 
> Does Strix board have better VRM that ASrock x370 K4?.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> It doesn't seem to have, no.


So x370 K4 has better VRM, even if I get K4 with bad version of mosfet, that mosfet version that someone wrote here that has limit of mere 26A??









Some guy on reddit wrote that Asus support before 3-4 days told him that Asus strix will be available in the rest of Europe for 2-3 weeks, so my choice is wait for Strix or buy X370 K4









Won`t buy x370 prime pro because I read only bad reviews from the beginning of Ryzen release. No other choice in that price range.


----------



## Nizzen

Who cares about VRM on Ryzen MB? All cpu's OC to 3900-4100 no mather what VRM the MB has.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So x370 K4 has better VRM, even if I get K4 with bad version of mosfet, that mosfet version that someone wrote here that has limit of mere 26A??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some guy on reddit wrote that Asus support before 3-4 days told him that Asus strix will be available in the rest of Europe for 2-3 weeks, so my choice is wait for Strix or buy X370 K4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won`t buy x370 prime pro because I read only bad reviews from the beginning of Ryzen release. No other choice in that price range.


You should stop reading only bad reviews.
Your previously mentioned concerns are not relevant. They are based on old information at best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Who cares about VRM on Ryzen MB? All cpu's OC to 3900-4100 no mather what VRM the MB has.


ryzen processors, just as all cpu's. benefit from quality power delivery. properly designed multi-phase pwm delivers. cheap 'good enough' vrm does not achieve this.
In addition to this the less expensive vrm components do not deliver as effectively when they get hotter and a lot of them do in fact get hotter.
finally the bloody things may well overheat and die.despite idiotic claims that they can 'run at 125c just fine'.
when they die, cpu's can die or be damaged.

So, I care.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Who cares about VRM on Ryzen MB? All cpu's OC to 3900-4100 no mather what VRM the MB has.


For now !! Also it doesn't matter which frequency it goes to as long as it uses some set amount of power. At OC of 4.0GHz I had my 1600x draw more than 125W. instead of max. 78W I observed when in full load with automatic OC.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So x370 K4 has better VRM, even if I get K4 with bad version of mosfet, that mosfet version that someone wrote here that has limit of mere 26A??


There is not limit of 26A.
Every X370 K4 is better than a B350 Plus.


----------



## SteelBox

I think that there was some value 26A, don`t remember, but mostly everyone on this forum said that X370 k4 has very bad VRM. I was planning to OC r5 1600 to 3.8Ghz and after 3-4 years I would buy a Zen2/Zen3 8 core cpu so I am worried will that 8c be too much for x370 k4 motherboard (or b350 strix)


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> [...] but mostly everyone on this forum said that X370 k4 has very bad VRM.


The VRMs of the K4 aren't very bad.
IMHO the board is just not interesting due to pricing of the X370 Pro.
But since you aren't interested in that board the X370 K4 is a good alternative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I am worried will that 8c be too much for x370 k4 motherboard (or b350 strix)


No it'll not.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> The VRMs of the K4 aren't very bad.
> IMHO the board is just not interesting due to pricing of the X370 Pro.
> But since you aren't interested in that board the X370 K4 is a good alternative.
> No it'll not.


I found out where I heard about 26A. One forum member told me this about x370 k4 VRM:

"The issue with the PK616 is the package limit is a mere 26A."

My friend have x370 k4 with r7 1700 (1.3V, 3.7) - Fans around mbo - 2 top intake fan above mbo, 1 rear exhaust. Prime95 - VRM temp 75C, 2-3 hours video render, handbrake - VRM temp 66C. This temps seems average, not particularly good to me because I want will not use top fans. <80C is a safe VRM temp?

One of reason I avoided before x370 K4 is because it uses Nikos (?), I remember that MSI was using Nikos on am3 and they were horrible (mbo faulty, fluid leaking)....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I found out where I heard about 26A. One forum member told me this about x370 k4 VRM:
> 
> "The issue with the PK616 is the package limit is a mere 26A."
> 
> My friend have x370 k4 with r7 1700 (1.3V, 3.7) - Fans around mbo - 2 top intake fan above mbo, 1 rear exhaust. Prime95 - VRM temp 75C, 2-3 hours video render, handbrake - VRM temp 66C. This temps seems average, not particularly good to me because I want will not use top fans. <80C is a safe VRM temp?
> 
> One of reason I avoided before x370 K4 is because it uses Nikos (?), I remember that MSI was using Nikos on am3 and they were horrible (mbo faulty, fluid leaking)....


The Nikos vrms have improved since the AM3 days. My vrm temps and cpu core tremps under load are about 67-68Celcius which are perfectly acceptable. What people here do NOT understand is that VRMS on Ryzen do NOT have to be as beefy due to lower TDP and the fact that Ryzen is more voltage constrained than heat constrained. WE must adapt our understandings from previous Piledriver generation to a new reality.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Nikos vrms have improved since the AM3 days. My vrm temps and cpu core tremps under load are about 67-68Celcius which are perfectly acceptable. What people here do NOT understand is that VRMS on Ryzen do NOT have to be as beefy due to lower TDP and the fact that Ryzen is more voltage constrained than heat constrained. WE must adapt our understandings from previous Piledriver generation to a new reality.


exactly, this whole thing is going to be different


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Nikos vrms have improved since the AM3 days. My vrm temps and cpu core tremps under load are about 67-68Celcius which are perfectly acceptable. What people here do NOT understand is that VRMS on Ryzen do NOT have to be as beefy due to lower TDP and the fact that Ryzen is more voltage constrained than heat constrained. WE must adapt our understandings from previous Piledriver generation to a new reality.


You have a honking huge awesome heatsink for your vrm. It keeps them cool. good for you and other owners of your motherboard.
Those same less expensive parts are not faring as well regarding temps on other motherboards.
Hotter vrm, less efficient vrm. They don't magically get better as the temps go up.

This "good enough" argument is flawed. The fact is the present vrm aren't beefy enough by any measurement. Good enough to get out the gate sure. In that case go buy a pcmate, it's good enough. run your 1800x in a case with a b350+ at 4k and a regular load all summer, knock yourself out.

Just don't cry when "good enough" drops dead and takes a cpu with it.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> "The issue with the PK616 is the package limit is a mere 26A."


It's PK61*8* on the X370 K4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> <80C is a safe VRM temp?


Yes it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> One of reason I avoided before x370 K4 is because it uses Nikos (?), I remember that MSI was using Nikos on am3 and they were horrible (mbo faulty, fluid leaking)....


FETs shouldn't be rated by their manufacturer. It's all about the product itself.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Finally a new ITX board!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think that there was some value 26A, don`t remember, but mostly everyone on this forum said that X370 k4 has very bad VRM. I was planning to OC r5 1600 to 3.8Ghz and after 3-4 years I would buy a Zen2/Zen3 8 core cpu so I am worried will that 8c be too much for x370 k4 motherboard (or b350 strix)


If the Asrock X370 Fatal1ty K4 has a bad VRM then the MSI Pro Carbon isn't great either (and Gigabyte X370 K3/K5 are garbage for what they ask). Both are not amazing but using double the components halves RDS(on) and the load on high side switching. Keep in mind there is a Sinopower variant of the Asrock.
If br0da is correct then the STRIX is just B350 Plus with decent audio +Intel LAN, so it cannot be priced higher than B350 Pro Carbon. It would be a worthy addition to the ASUS lineup but not a must-have board.

The only boards that should get any praise are the CHVI Hero (with proper BIOs) & Asrock Taichi / Fatal1ty Pro (hardware-wise).


----------



## SteelBox

Will Asrock x370 K4 board suppport 3200mhz ram in future? In specification is stated that it only support 2933mhz which is strange to me comparing to other boards.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Will Asrock x370 K4 board suppport 3200mhz ram in future? In specification is stated that it only support 2933mhz which is strange to me comparing to other boards.


you're looking at marketing approved info. it tends to either lag behind development or be wildly optimistic.

agesa 1.0.0.6 is reasonably successful in all the beta's. there will be outliers, kits and cpu's that don't play well with others but the broad answer to your question is.

yes.


----------



## AlphaC

B350-F STRIX reviews rolling in https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/06/02/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-review/1

pricing is $130 USD
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-SB350FG


----------



## PiOfPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> B350-F STRIX reviews rolling in https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/06/02/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-review/1
> 
> pricing is $130 USD
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-SB350FG


It looks like this one and the B350 Pro Carbon will be the class leaders among the B350s at least as far as integrated audio/LAN/etc. go. How are the VRMs on the Strix? The review doesn't mention that.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> B350-F STRIX reviews rolling in https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/06/02/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-review/1
> 
> pricing is $130 USD
> https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-SB350FG


Great, another reason to build another Ryzen computer.


----------



## lb_felipe

Is an ASUS PRIME X370-PRO a safe buy? It'd intended for Ryzen 7 1700 and Corsair 2x8GB DDR4-3000 C15 @ 2933MHz DOCP.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Is an ASUS PRIME X370-PRO a safe buy? It'd intended for Ryzen 7 1700 and Corsair 2x8GB DDR4-3000 C15 @ 2933MHz DOCP.


You might be unlucky with the Hynix DIMMs and/or the memory controller on the CPU but X370 Prime Pro has gotten AGESA 1.0.0.6 (BETA BIOS 801) so it should work. (https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html)

The motherboard itself is fine. The chokes run a bit hot when pushing the voltages for 4GHz but chokes don't fail usually.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You might be unlucky with the Hynix DIMMs and/or the memory controller on the CPU but X370 Prime Pro has gotten AGESA 1.0.0.6 (BETA BIOS 801) so it should work. (https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html)
> 
> The motherboard itself is fine. The chokes run a bit hot when pushing the voltages for 4GHz but chokes don't fail usually.


Thanks.

I'll build a Ryzen 5 1600 system too. Do you have any alternatives for this board? Is the GIGABYTE GA-AB350-Gaming 3 that bad? What motherboard to choose for that CPU, or PRIME X370-PRO is the best choice again?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'll build a Ryzen 5 1600 system too. Do you have any alternatives for this board? Is the GIGABYTE GA-AB350-Gaming 3 that bad? What motherboard to choose for that CPU, or PRIME X370-PRO is the best choice again?


Depending on pricing I'd opt for a MSI B350 Pro Carbon over a Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. The ~$130 B350 Pro carbon takes away the major advantage of USB 3.1 gen 2 + ALC1220 and RGB IO cover the Gigabyte has over most B350 boards. The power delivery is on one side of the motherboard and is on par with the $180 X370 MSI Pro Carbon.

We don't anything definitive on the ASUS B350-F STRIX but we do know it has two USB 3.1 gen 2 type A instead of one of type A and one type C (likely a competitor to the B350 Gaming 3 in terms of I/O).

I didn't see any of those boards on the Brazilian retailer Kabum though. If you can put up with ALC892 and no USB 3.1 gen 2 it opens up your options. Given the price of the X370 Prime Pro ( R$ 1,000 roughly and terabyteshop has it R$ 782,13) I believe that is the best option if you do need USB 3.1 gen 2, ALC1220, and decent VRM.


----------



## SteelBox

On Asrock page I see that they have put X370 Gaming X. What is the difference between this and K4? Is VRM all identical? I was going to order today k4 but than I saw this gaming X

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20X/index.us.asp


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> On Asrock page I see that they have put X370 Gaming X. What is the difference between this and K4? Is VRM all identical? I was going to order today k4 but than I saw this gaming X
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming%20X/index.us.asp


does not appear to have usb 3.1

release date? not showing up.

.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> does not appear to have usb 3.1
> 
> release date? not showing up.
> 
> .


Searched on google but didn t find anything. My greatest concern is vrm all the same...


----------



## br0da

For sure it is.
But since ASRock is using different FETs in the same design you can't even say that two different boards of the same model have the same VRMs.


----------



## SteelBox

If gaming x doesn t have that usb ports than it should be logical that it won t have better vrm...if it is just usb port than asrock wouldn t hurry about releasing news about this board because it not so attractive. What now, shall I order today K4 or wait for this?


----------



## AlphaC

I wouldn't place any bets on the Fatal1ty Gaming X because on their page they list 45A chokes + USB 3.0 so it's a Killer SLI clone with ALC1220 (+amp) at best. They do have a Debug LED so it is closer to a stripped down Fatal1ty K4 most likely.

My valuation of it is likely the $140 range based off the Fatal1ty K4 and Killer SLI pricing (something in between).

In Europe and other places the Fatal1ty K4 is a board that is more expensive than the X370 Prime Pro due to distribution channels or whatever. This means this board will have a rough time in those markets.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I wouldn't place any bets on the Fatal1ty Gaming X because on their page they list 45A chokes + USB 3.0 so it's a Killer SLI clone with ALC1220 (+amp) at best. They do have a Debug LED so it is closer to a stripped down Fatal1ty K4 most likely.
> 
> My valuation of it is likely the $140 range based off the Fatal1ty K4 and Killer SLI pricing (something in between).
> 
> In Europe and other places the Fatal1ty K4 is a board that is more expensive than the X370 Prime Pro due to distribution channels or whatever. This means this board will have a rough time in those markets.


In store that I buy X370 K4 is 165€ and x370 prime is 160€, not a big difference.

I will order today K4, I am tired of waiting. I would wait eventually Asus x370 strix but I think the price will be in range of Gaming 5 (218€).


----------



## grinny

Anyone here tried to mount Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E on a AM4 mATX / mITX board? I'm trying to figure out which boards have enough space between CPU slot and PCIe 16 slot.

SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Depending on pricing I'd opt for a MSI B350 Pro Carbon over a Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3. The ~$130 B350 Pro carbon takes away the major advantage of USB 3.1 gen 2 + ALC1220 and RGB IO cover the Gigabyte has over most B350 boards. The power delivery is on one side of the motherboard and is on par with the $180 X370 MSI Pro Carbon.
> 
> We don't anything definitive on the ASUS B350-F STRIX but we do know it has two USB 3.1 gen 2 type A instead of one of type A and one type C (likely a competitor to the B350 Gaming 3 in terms of I/O).
> 
> I didn't see any of those boards on the Brazilian retailer Kabum though. If you can put up with ALC892 and no USB 3.1 gen 2 it opens up your options. Given the price of the X370 Prime Pro ( R$ 1,000 roughly and terabyteshop has it R$ 782,13) I believe that is the best option if you do need USB 3.1 gen 2, ALC1220, and decent VRM.


Yes, the ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING is my dream motherboard. It's perfect for its purposes. USB-C on the rear for what? It is useful for front. Front USB-C gen 2 "ASUS/MSI/?" exclusive header on the middle board for what? Most cases don't have that actual IO panel.

But, unfortunately, as you have said, here in Brazil it isn't available. I think my best bet for any AM4 CPU is indeed the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO. My only concern is about which DRAM to choose. Please help me.

By the way, you know very well the Brazilian hardware market (or hardware Brazilian market?; I alway puzzle myself with the order of adjectives in English).

Thank you.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Yes, the ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING is my dream motherboard. It's perfect for its purposes. USB-C on the rear for what? It is useful for front. Front USB-C gen 2 "ASUS/MSI/?" exclusive header on the middle board for what? Most cases don't have that actual IO panel.
> 
> But, unfortunately, as you have said, here in Brazil it isn't available. I think my best bet for any AM4 CPU is indeed the ASUS PRIME X370-PRO. My only concern is about which DRAM to choose. Please help me.
> 
> By the way, you know very well the Brazilian hardware market (or hardware Brazilian market?; I alway puzzle myself with the order of adjectives in English).
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome , I try to find out about hardware prices around the world when recommending things. I utilize the AMD authorized retailers to get a sense of the cost of things.

Anyhow, the DRAM you get should be DDR4 3200MHz CL14 or DDR4 3600+ in order to be Samsung B Die. Samsung B-die has had the greatest success with reaching high clocks. See https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html

If you want to save money and can deal with the DDR4 2666MHz speed if things don't work out on the AGESA 1.0.0.6 BETA BIOS from hardwareluxx then you might want to try DDR4 3200MHz CL15 or CL16 Hynix single rank modules from Corsair/GSkill/Kingston.

AMD only requires single rank modules for DDR4 2666MHz so if DDR4 3200 or higher speed modules are within 10% of the cost of DDR4 2400MHz or DDR4 2666MHz, you might want to go for those if your budget is tight.

Reference : http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread

edit:
Possibly Samsung B-die
R$ 1.019,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87949/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-15-f4-3200c15d-16gtzsk/?tag=3200C15D-16GTZ
R$ 1.019,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87947/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-15-f4-3200c15d-16gtzsw/?tag=F4-3200C15D-
R$ 1.019,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87945/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-15-f4-3200c15d-16gtzky/?tag=F4-3200C15D-

Hynix
R$ 799,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87933/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-16-f4-3200c16d-16gtzky/?tag=ddr4
R$ 799,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87931/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-16-f4-3200c16d-16gtzb/?tag=ddr4
R$ 759,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87914/memoria-g-skill-ripjaws-v-16gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-16-f4-3200c16s-16gvk/?tag=ddr4
R$ 764,66 http://www.formigari.com.br/memoria-ddr4-corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16w-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-white.html

RGB kits are risky some people burned their sticks out, since they aren't designed for Ryzen use.

Keep in mind reaching higher than DDR4 2666MHz not only depends on the motherboard and DRAM but also the CPU's IMC (integrated memory controller). It's not guaranteed at all.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You're welcome , I try to find out about hardware prices around the world when recommending things. I utilize the AMD authorized retailers to get a sense of the cost of things.
> 
> Anyhow, the DRAM you get should be DDR4 3200MHz CL14 or DDR4 3600+ in order to be Samsung B Die. Samsung B-die has had the greatest success with reaching high clocks. See https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html
> 
> If you want to save money and can deal with the DDR4 2666MHz speed if things don't work out on the AGESA 1.0.0.6 BETA BIOS from hardwareluxx then you might want to try DDR4 3200MHz CL15 or CL16 Hynix single rank modules from Corsair/GSkill/Kingston.
> 
> AMD only requires single rank modules for DDR4 2666MHz so if DDR4 3200 or higher speed modules are within 10% of the cost of DDR4 2400MHz or DDR4 2666MHz, you might want to go for those if your budget is tight.
> 
> Reference : http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread
> 
> edit:
> Possibly Samsung B-die
> R$ 1.019,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87949/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-15-f4-3200c15d-16gtzsk/?tag=3200C15D-16GTZ
> R$ 1.019,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87947/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-15-f4-3200c15d-16gtzsw/?tag=F4-3200C15D-
> R$ 1.019,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87945/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-15-f4-3200c15d-16gtzky/?tag=F4-3200C15D-
> 
> Hynix
> R$ 799,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87933/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-16-f4-3200c16d-16gtzky/?tag=ddr4
> R$ 799,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87931/memoria-g-skill-trident-z-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-16-f4-3200c16d-16gtzb/?tag=ddr4
> R$ 759,90 https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/87914/memoria-g-skill-ripjaws-v-16gb-3200mhz-ddr4-cl-16-f4-3200c16s-16gvk/?tag=ddr4
> R$ 764,66 http://www.formigari.com.br/memoria-ddr4-corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16w-16gb-2x8gb-3200mhz-white.html
> 
> RGB kits are risky some people burned their sticks out, since they aren't designed for Ryzen use.
> 
> Keep in mind reaching higher than DDR4 2666MHz not only depends on the motherboard and DRAM but also the CPU's IMC (integrated memory controller). It's not guaranteed at all.


Thanks.

Unfortunately all the kits that you have linked are out of stock.

I think I'll end up getting a DDR4-2666 same. Here in Brazil it's a struggle to find properly hardware. Prices are extremely high or there is no availability.

My budget for ram is R$ 800,00. The number one priority is stability. So I settle for 2666MHz. I think there is no DDR4 3200 at most 110% from the price of DDR4-2400/2666 in stock. What should I do? Is CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 that bad? I can get it for R$ 726,15 thus roughly the same price of DDR4-2400.


----------



## SteelBox

I asked Asrock support yesterday what is the difference between x370 k4 and x370 gaming X:

First response from Asrock:

"X370 Gaming K4 includes USB 3.1 type A&C in rear panel, and X370 Gaming X only have USB 3.0.
For memory compatibility, X370 Gaming X can support up to 3200 MHz, and X370 Gaming K4 is supported to 2933 MHz."

My respornse:

"So only difference is usb port. X370 k4 will support higer memory in future with bios updates?"

Their response:

"X370 Gaming X would have better memory compatibility for sure becuase they have different memory hardware design.
AMD Agesa code is still improved the memory architecture, X370 Gaming K4 "may" have better performance but not sure if it could support up to 3200.
The function need to be tested after the latest Agesa code released.

Now, I'll tell you the difference is USB ports, memory frequency, layout and PCB are all different.
Therefore, if you cares about the memory performance, i would recommend you to choose X370 Gaming X."

I ordered today K4, couple of days before ordered 3200mhz memory. It would be stupid that x370 k4 wouldn`t support 3200mhz memory, I think that every b350 supports that. This is just their cautious response, by some logic it will 100% support 3200mhz?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I asked Asrock support yesterday what is the difference between x370 k4 and x370 gaming X:
> 
> First response from Asrock:
> 
> "X370 Gaming K4 includes USB 3.1 type A&C in rear panel, and X370 Gaming X only have USB 3.0.
> For memory compatibility, X370 Gaming X can support up to 3200 MHz, and X370 Gaming K4 is supported to 2933 MHz."
> 
> My respornse:
> 
> "So only difference is usb port. X370 k4 will support higer memory in future with bios updates?"
> 
> Their response:
> 
> "X370 Gaming X would have better memory compatibility for sure becuase they have different memory hardware design.
> AMD Agesa code is still improved the memory architecture, X370 Gaming K4 "may" have better performance but not sure if it could support up to 3200.
> The function need to be tested after the latest Agesa code released.
> 
> Now, I'll tell you the difference is USB ports, memory frequency, layout and PCB are all different.
> Therefore, if you cares about the memory performance, i would recommend you to choose X370 Gaming X."
> 
> I ordered today K4, couple of days before ordered 3200mhz memory. It would be stupid that x370 k4 wouldn`t support 3200mhz memory, I think that every b350 supports that. This is just their cautious response, by some logic it will 100% support 3200mhz?


Well, AGESA 1.0.0.6 is supposed to support up to 4000MHz memory so any BIOS version should be able to do same thing. As all X370 chipsets are same none should be crippled to lower values.


----------



## mus1mus

Still has to differ on Memory Circuit Topologies used between differing boards.


----------



## Covin

Hi guys!

I'm tempted about buying a Ryzen 5 1600X, but I need to choose a motherboard that complement it and I need a MATX one.
I Was thinking about the MSI B350 Mortar, I think is the best one right one, or you recommend to wait other MATX mobo before buying anything?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Anyone here tried to mount Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E on a AM4 mATX / mITX board? I'm trying to figure out which boards have enough space between CPU slot and PCIe 16 slot.
> 
> SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


That cooler has 8 heat pipes and is a little wide. I have the IB-E version which is offset and it has no problems, which is no help to you.

That cooler MIGHT fit them all but the only way to know for sure is to measure them.

But! The top PCI slot is even with the center mounting hole which is just below the In/Out panel. All the mATX boards I looked at use that slot except for the ASROCK and ASUS ones. They place the PCIe slot a little lower in the 2nd spot so that one is a guaranteed fit.


----------



## grinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Anyone here tried to mount Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E on a AM4 mATX / mITX board? I'm trying to figure out which boards have enough space between CPU slot and PCIe 16 slot.
> 
> SM-G935F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi
> 
> 
> 
> That cooler has 8 heat pipes and is a little wide. I have the IB-E version which is offset and it has no problems, which is no help to you.
> 
> That cooler MIGHT fit them all but the only way to know for sure is to measure them.
> 
> But! The top PCI slot is even with the center mounting hole which is just below the In/Out panel. All the mATX boards I looked at use that slot except for the ASROCK and ASUS ones. They place the PCIe slot a little lower in the 2nd spot so that one is a guaranteed fit.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the answer. What I am trying to do now is to figure out how much space there is between CPU slot and top PCIe slot.

For example in my measurements MSI B350M MORTAR doesn't have enough space but for example Asus B350M-A Prime's space is enough (Probably because having only one 16X PCIe slot)

Honestly I could go with Prime for starters, because it's really cheap but I read somewhere that Thermalright's backplates doesn't fit on the board properly.

I think also ASrock AB350M Pro has enough space too, but getting confirmation from someone would be much better ofc. I might wait for ASrock's ITX motherboard and be done with it. (Heck, the cooler is almost the same size with ITX MBs...)


----------



## miklkit

Look at the pictures in the first post on the first page. They clearly show the different locations of the PCIe slots on the various mATX boards.

I guarantee that the Asrock And ASUS boards will work with the Silver Arrow SB-E because I just looked at my IB-E which is built offset to one side. I have it mounted so it is hanging down completely covering the top PCIe slot and it does not cover the 2nd slot at all on my 990FX Sabertooth.

Your centered SB-E SHOULD clear them all but WILL clear the Asrock and ASUS ones.


----------



## grinny

Thanks for the info again. I previously had Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and the cooler (central fan of the cooler, to be precise) was just milimiters away from the first PCIe slot which was 1X slot anyway.

But in mATX form factor it looks like it will be a tighter fit.

I guess I will try my luck with Asrock AB350M PRO4, it looks more decent than ASUS mATX option, I will probably upgrade to a better MB afterwards.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covin*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm tempted about buying a Ryzen 5 1600X, but I need to choose a motherboard that complement it and I need a MATX one.
> I Was thinking about the MSI B350 Mortar, I think is the best one right one, or you recommend to wait other MATX mobo before buying anything?


I run that board (well, the Arctic version, that is) with a 1600X. It does the job: it's relatively cheap and more than enough as a place-holder for when in 1 or 2 years time really good boards start to show up ;-p


----------



## SteelBox

Another response from Asrock about difference between X 370 Gaming x and x370 K4:

"After checking, the VRM between two models is different.

We haven't release any 3200 memory in the list, so not sure what you could certainly guarantee for this function.
But if you could find the memory which can actually reach 3200, it would be great news, you could also provide the information for our reference.
Please refer to QVL for X370 Gaming K4."

This Asrock support guy seems very confident that K4 won`t reach 3200mhz, he got me worried. Can anyone here confirm that he got 3200mhz with K4. Also for VRM, both models seems to have 12 phase (web page). Probably not a big difference.


----------



## lb_felipe

AlphaC, the best price in terms of memory here in Brazil for that motherboard is even the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. Should I go with that or do you have any caveat about it*?

It is listed on ASUS QVL for PRIME X370-PRO as capable to do 2933MHz @ DOCP and it is dual side (but I don't know whether it is dual or single rank). It is listed on https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html too.



It will cost me about 700 BRL, that is, one of most cheap 16GB DDR4 in Brazil. Why not buying that?

*I really have trouble to understand English. So I may have lost any thing what you have said. Would want get you perfectly. Please.

Thank you so much.

Edit: Now it'll be used with an AMD Ryzen 5 1600. We had cut Ryzen 7 1700 for cost reasons.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Another response from Asrock about difference between X 370 Gaming x and x370 K4:
> 
> "After checking, the VRM between two models is different.
> 
> We haven't release any 3200 memory in the list, so not sure what you could certainly guarantee for this function.
> But if you could find the memory which can actually reach 3200, it would be great news, you could also provide the information for our reference.
> Please refer to QVL for X370 Gaming K4."
> 
> This Asrock support guy seems very confident that K4 won`t reach 3200mhz, he got me worried. Can anyone here confirm that he got 3200mhz with K4. Also for VRM, both models seems to have 12 phase (web page). Probably not a big difference.


Lol this sucks. The k4 was getting such good support up until now.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Lol this sucks. The k4 was getting such good support up until now.


Email support may not have the best current information. Don't write off capabilities based on the potentially inaccurate replies of a guy in a cubicle who has little invested in providing accurate information.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> AlphaC, the best price in terms of memory here in Brazil for that motherboard is even the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15. Should I go with that or do you have any caveat about it*?
> 
> It is listed on ASUS QVL for PRIME X370-PRO as capable to do 2933MHz @ DOCP and it is dual side (but I don't know whether it is dual or single rank). It is listed on https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html too.
> 
> 
> 
> It will cost me about 700 BRL, that is, one of most cheap 16GB DDR4 in Brazil. Why not buying that?
> 
> *I really have trouble to understand English. So I may have lost any thing what you have said. Would want get you perfectly. Please.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Edit: Now it'll be used with an AMD Ryzen 5 1600. We had cut Ryzen 7 1700 for cost reasons.


If you're going with a hexcore you won't have as much invested in the setup so DDR4 3000MHz running at 2933MHz would be alright. The reason is the memory would be feeding 6 cores instead of 8. You do lose some of the Infinity fabric speed (it is linked to memory clockspeed , so 3000MHz = 1500MHz Infinity Fabric).

Make sure if you buy the DDR4 3000MHz they let you return it if it can only run 2666MHz.

If it's dual sided then you will have less luck than single sided. _Officially_ single sided can run up to 2666MHz and dual sided can run up to 2400MHz. I believe the ASUS QVL might be mistaken because generally 8GB modules are single sided. Dual Side = dual rank. There's one kit on there the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 that's using one stick of 16GB, which is why it is dual rank.The CMU16GX4M2C3000C15 kit is 2x8GB. The hardwareluxx list is more up to date because it includes kits people have tested with newer BIOs.

The CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 kit you mentioned is listed twice on the QVL , once at 2133MHz and once at 2933MHz , so ASUS is mistaken somewhere or that kit has two possible different sets of memory ICs.

edit: see http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread , that kit you mentioned is single sided Hynix


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Another response from Asrock about difference between X 370 Gaming x and x370 K4:
> 
> "After checking, the VRM between two models is different.
> 
> We haven't release any 3200 memory in the list, so not sure what you could certainly guarantee for this function.
> But if you could find the memory which can actually reach 3200, it would be great news, you could also provide the information for our reference.
> Please refer to QVL for X370 Gaming K4."
> 
> This Asrock support guy seems very confident that K4 won`t reach 3200mhz, he got me worried. Can anyone here confirm that he got 3200mhz with K4. Also for VRM, both models seems to have 12 phase (web page). Probably not a big difference.


X370 K4 got onboard IR Digital PWM controller, while there is none for Gaming X.


----------



## Hueristic

Is MSI X370 Gaming Plus a decent OC'r ? I've got a chance to pick up a combo deal but I'm not an MSI fan.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Is MSI X370 Gaming Plus a decent OC'r ? I've got a chance to pick up a combo deal but I'm not an MSI fan.


depends on what you consider decent oc and what cpu you're going to pair with it. bundle deals come along with some frequency depending on your access to retailer...


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you're going with a hexcore you won't have as much invested in the setup so DDR4 3000MHz running at 2933MHz would be alright. The reason is the memory would be feeding 6 cores instead of 8. You do lose some of the Infinity fabric speed (it is linked to memory clockspeed , so 3000MHz = 1500MHz Infinity Fabric).
> 
> Make sure if you buy the DDR4 3000MHz they let you return it if it can only run 2666MHz.
> 
> If it's dual sided then you will have less luck than single sided. _Officially_ single sided can run up to 2666MHz and dual sided can run up to 2400MHz. I believe the ASUS QVL might be mistaken because generally 8GB modules are single sided. Dual Side = dual rank. There's one kit on there the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 that's using one stick of 16GB, which is why it is dual rank.The CMU16GX4M2C3000C15 kit is 2x8GB. The hardwareluxx list is more up to date because it includes kits people have tested with newer BIOs.
> 
> The CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 kit you mentioned is listed twice on the QVL , once at 2133MHz and once at 2933MHz , so ASUS is mistaken somewhere or that kit has two possible different sets of memory ICs.
> 
> edit: see http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread , that kit you mentioned is single sided Hynix


Thank you. Your replies are very helpful.

The point is, I almost have no choices for RAM. The stores here have almost no options. Seeing HardwareLuxx, you can see several members who can not exceed 2400MHz with that memory. For roughly R$ 700 I do not know what to buy. What if I buy a 2666Mhz kit, e.g. HX426C15FBK2/16 for R$ 780? https://www.kabum.com.br/produto/79941/memoria-kingston-hyperx-fury-16gb-2x8gb-2666mhz-ddr4-cl15-black-hx426c15fbk2-16

Or can I still end up no more than 2400Mhz?

Should I buy a 2400Mhz kit to save money at once, and be satisfied that in Brazil can not get something better?

Nor if I want to pay more to have a samsung b-die I can because of lack of availability in stock.


----------



## AlphaC

If you can contact the store directly to ensure that you get a single sided kit I would do that. If you buy the Kingston kit it is not guaranteed either and if I remember correctly the price is nearly the same as the Corsair kit.

Most people have best luck with GSkill or Corsair.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> depends on what you consider decent oc and what cpu you're going to pair with it. bundle deals come along with some frequency depending on your access to retailer...


1700 of course.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX is now working at 2933MHz on my Asus Prime x370 Pro. Past problem was with AGESA code in the BIOS and that's fixed now.


----------



## Blinky7

After the initial reviews the strix b350 does not seem like a good choice with the price drop on the Prime. For the small price difference you get lots of better stuff from the prime...

I am waiting to see where the x370 strix will land, because at first glance it seems like a prime with a better cosmetic shell and a few minor improveme ts like m2 position and software stuff. If thats the case, it will be very hard again to recommend it. I really hope it will offer something more in the OC department. its obvious it will have 10 phases like the prime, but maybe better chokes or something?
Well at 229e that is the MSRP in Europe it will have a hard time too because the Crosshair has dropped to ~240 since launch. But maybe silently they will launch it lower in order to make sense, as alternate.de already has it listed at 199e for preorder


----------



## AlphaC

ASUS B350-F STRIX now has AGESA 1.0.0.6

STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 0803
Beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Ultracarpet

Yay, asrock fatal1ty k4 x370 got the 1.0.0.6 update. Can't wait to try tonight.


----------



## NoDestiny

After debating and budgeting, I finally pulled the trigger. I was planning the Taichi + 1700 + 16GB Flare.X 3200, buuut... ended up getting the Asrock B350M Pro4 + 1600 + Corsair 16GB 3000. Hoping the ram works alright, as the list wasn't very good for that board. Had lots of 4x4GB kits from Corsair but little/no 2x8GB versions. Still, even if it only hits 2400Mhz, I can live with that for now.


----------



## delerious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> After the initial reviews the strix b350 does not seem like a good choice with the price drop on the Prime. For the small price difference you get lots of better stuff from the prime...
> 
> I am waiting to see where the x370 strix will land, because at first glance it seems like a prime with a better cosmetic shell and a few minor improveme ts like m2 position and software stuff. If thats the case, it will be very hard again to recommend it. I really hope it will offer something more in the OC department. its obvious it will have 10 phases like the prime, but maybe better chokes or something?
> Well at 229e that is the MSRP in Europe it will have a hard time too because the Crosshair has dropped to ~240 since launch. But maybe silently they will launch it lower in order to make sense, as alternate.de already has it listed at 199e for preorder


I see Asus now has a Crosshair 6 Hero WiFi board (has onboard WiFI) listed on their product page.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delerious*
> 
> I see Asus now has a Crosshair 6 Hero WiFi board (has onboard WiFI) listed on their product page.


The crosshair already has wifi built into it, it has a slot for a wifi card by the usb ports, the difference between the two is one has the included card/cable/antenna. You can do the same to the older crosshair by just purchasing all that, works no problem.


----------



## delerious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> The crosshair already has wifi built into it, it has a slot for a wifi card by the usb ports, the difference between the two is one has the included card/cable/antenna. You can do the same to the older crosshair by just purchasing all that, works no problem.


I meant that may be the reason the regular one is dropping in price. Where can I buy the connection that fits in the hole on the back of the motherboard?


----------



## Lucky Strike

is there anyone here able to run 32g of ram on 3200mhz?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> is there anyone here able to run 32g of ram on 3200mhz?


Yes, one asus prime user has mixed two kits from gskill and corsair? Different ics possibly and done it even with 4x8. At least one titanium owner with a 2x16 kit. Probably more. Check the ryzen memory threads..... both the examples I mention merely used docp. This is still not typical but encouraging. Is possible. Might have been a 64 gb kiy at 3200 I forgot even....


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Yes, one asus prime user has mixed two kits from gskill and corsair? Different ics possibly and done it even with 4x8. At least one titanium owner with a 2x16 kit. Probably more. Check the ryzen memory threads..... both the examples I mention merely used docp. This is still not typical but encouraging. Is possible. Might have been a 64 gb kiy at 3200 I forgot even....


thanks !!

Not sure, if would stick to 2x16 dual rank or 4x8 single rank....


----------



## miklkit

I just looked and it seems that the Biostar X370 GT7 is out of stock at Newegg, which is about the only reseller listed. Did they just make one production run and when that sold out they are done?

They did that with FX which has me wondering.


----------



## SuperZan

It's been in and out of stock a couple of times so I'd assume that NewEgg is just ordering it in smaller quantities. AM4 is thankfully shaping up very differently from AM3+.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> thanks !!
> 
> Not sure, if would stick to 2x16 dual rank or 4x8 single rank....


2x16 dual rank if Samsung B-die will reach 3200mhz a whole lot easier than than 4 x 8 GB Samsung B-die. That is hands down a fact.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 2x16 dual rank if Samsung B-die will reach 3200mhz a whole lot easier than than 4 x 8 GB Samsung B-die. That is hands down a fact.


^^^^^^
This guy is the one I cited as an example. 2x16gb and docp on the titanium. (Much better timings now than docp I think?)


----------



## NBrock

Where are the good MATX boards!?!?!?!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Where are the good MATX boards!?!?!?!


define "good".... then watch the fur fly.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> define "good".... then watch the fur fly.


Like flagship quality/featured. X370 chipset. Like currently I have an ROG MITX board and there were/are similar Intel MATX boards.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Like flagship quality/featured. X370 chipset. Like currently I have an ROG MITX board and there were/are similar Intel MATX boards.


ah, less fur. No such board exists at present. Still it's only 3 months along. Something may be in the works.... They say it's a niche with less sales potential. personally I've thought the industry should move to matx as standard for a long time now.....


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> ah, less fur. No such board exists at present. Still it's only 3 months along. Something may be in the works.... They say it's a niche with less sales potential. personally I've thought the industry should move to matx as standard for a long time now.....


Yeah especially with the lack of PCIE lanes in the "mainstream" boards. I don't need 5-7 slots if 2 GPUs and an SSD take up all the available PCIE lanes.


----------



## epic1337

i want a reasonably priced (~$150) MATX.

something with these specs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ PCIe ] 4x open-back PCIe 1st slot, 16x PCIe 2nd slot, none 3rd slot, none 4th slot.
[ VRM ] 4+2 VRM with low-profile simple aluminum fin heatsink.
[ RAM ] 4slots DDR4 DIMM.
[ Storage ] 6ports SATAIII, 2slots ULTRA M.2 NVMe-boot support.
[ LAN ] 1port 5gbps ethernet, 1port 1gbps ethernet. ( or just dual gigabit NICs )
[ USB ] 6ports USB 3.1g2, 2ports USB-C.

and last but not the least, X370 chipset.
on a side note, these can fit within a mDTX board, although having 4slots DDR4 DIMM would be a stretch.

the closest to this request is Asrock AB350M PRO4, though theres a few differences:
only 4 SATAIII with one slot shared with M2_2, M2_2 SATAIII-mode only, only 4 USB3.1 slots, only 1 NIC, and B350 chipset.
Asrock AB350M PRO4 is priced only $80 so theres a lot of room to improve, sadly i doubt there'd be anything better.


----------



## ksosx86

Went with this after the ASUS Prime X370 Pro gave me trouble, MSI X370 SLI PLUS - on sale at Newegg atm. ($131.99 USD)



www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144024&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 2x16 dual rank if Samsung B-die will reach 3200mhz a whole lot easier than than 4 x 8 GB Samsung B-die. That is hands down a fact.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> ^^^^^^
> This guy is the one I cited as an example. 2x16gb and docp on the titanium. (Much better timings now than docp I think?)


Thanks for you answer guys!!! I will buy the F4-3200c16d-32gzt, it seems it is B-dies.

Probably will not reach 3200 on my gigabyte ab350m g3, but in the near future maybe I could with a better x370 mATX motherboard and external clock generator

Something that I have been discussing with some friends, if we gather the data forme that Taiphoon burner we can see something like that

Users with 2x16GB: 90

- Users that reach 3200MHz - 4 = 4.44%

- Users that reach 2993MHz - 12 = 13.33%

- Users that reach 2666MHz or less - 74 = 82.22%

Users with 4x8GB: 45

- Users that reach 3200MHz - 12 = 26.66%

- Users that reach 2993MHz - 1 = 2,22%

- Users that reach 2666MHz or less - 32 = 71.1%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Where are the good MATX boards!?!?!?!


I am waiting some good x370 mATX aswell


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> Thanks for you answer guys!!! I will buy the F4-3200c16d-32gzt, it seems it is B-dies.
> 
> Probably will not reach 3200 on my gigabyte ab350m g3, but in the near future maybe I could with a better x370 mATX motherboard and external clock generator
> 
> Something that I have been discussing with some friends, if we gather the data forme that Taiphoon burner we can see something like that
> 
> Users with 2x16GB: 90
> 
> - Users that reach 3200MHz - 4 = 4.44%
> 
> - Users that reach 2993MHz - 12 = 13.33%
> 
> - Users that reach 2666MHz or less - 74 = 82.22%
> 
> Users with 4x8GB: 45
> 
> - Users that reach 3200MHz - 12 = 26.66%
> 
> - Users that reach 2993MHz - 1 = 2,22%
> 
> - Users that reach 2666MHz or less - 32 = 71.1
> I am waiting some good x370 mATX aswell


You are so wrong. It is hard to fathom how you came to your conclusions. People with 4 dimms do NOT reach 3200 more often than people with two 16GB dimms. It is just te opposite. $ dimms stress the IMV far more than two double rank dimms. You are most likely NOT getting B-die chips with the cas latency of 16. If you want 3200mha buy 2 16GB dimms with cas latency of 14-14-14-34. That will give you your best chance to succeed. Otherwise you are playing Russian roulette. Your sample size for concluding 4 dimms work better than 2 double rank dimms was wayy too small to be scientific. I know from own experience with trying 2 and 4 dimm configurations with B-die dimms is that you are all wet on this score. Listen to my advice there are a lot of idiots out here who think they know more than they do. I have been around the block many times and if I do not know I know the right people to ask.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong. It is hard to fathom how you came to your conclusions. People with 4 dimms do NOT reach 3200 more often than people with two 16GB dimms. It is just te opposite. $ dimms stress the IMV far more than two double rank dimms. You are most likely NOT getting B-die chips with the cas latency of 16. If you want 3200mha buy 2 16GB dimms with cas latency of 14-14-14-34. That will give you your best chance to succeed. Otherwise you are playing Russian roulette. Your sample size for concluding 4 dimms work better than 2 double rank dimms was wayy too small to be scientific. I know from own experience with trying 2 and 4 dimm configurations with B-die dimms is that you are all wet on this score. Listen to my advice there are a lot of idiots out here who think they know more than they do. I have been around the block many times and if I do not know I know the right people to ask.


Overloading IMC was never a good idea.


----------



## delerious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong. It is hard to fathom how you came to your conclusions. People with 4 dimms do NOT reach 3200 more often than people with two 16GB dimms. It is just te opposite. $ dimms stress the IMV far more than two double rank dimms. You are most likely NOT getting B-die chips with the cas latency of 16. If you want 3200mha buy 2 16GB dimms with cas latency of 14-14-14-34. That will give you your best chance to succeed. Otherwise you are playing Russian roulette. Your sample size for concluding 4 dimms work better than 2 double rank dimms was wayy too small to be scientific. I know from own experience with trying 2 and 4 dimm configurations with B-die dimms is that you are all wet on this score. Listen to my advice there are a lot of idiots out here who think they know more than they do. I have been around the block many times and if I do not know I know the right people to ask.


Ouch! Cheapest at those timings I found was some Gskill Trident Z at $322. It goes up from there. I was thinking about grabbing some 3600C17, but $440 isn't worth it right now. I have 2x8GB 3200C14 and 2x16GB 2400C15 - both FlareX. I'm going to wait for AGESA 1.0.0.6 to come out of beta and see what the reports are before I decide on another 2x8 or faster 2x16.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> is there anyone here able to run 32g of ram on 3200mhz?


I don't think these motherboard were design to run 4 sticks at 3200Mhz.


----------



## yendor

Shrug, they do. they did before agesa 6x. in admittedly rarer instances. Will more often with 6x based bios. Not always. Still see intel customers who struggle to get higher speeds and that's a much more developed set of platforms with more consistant IMC.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> is there anyone here able to run 32g of ram on 3200mhz?


I am running 4x8GB Samsung B-die just fine at 3200Mhz on Gaming K7. It's not the board, it's the CPU. My previous 1700x would not do it.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so wrong. It is hard to fathom how you came to your conclusions. People with 4 dimms do NOT reach 3200 more often than people with two 16GB dimms. It is just te opposite. $ dimms stress the IMV far more than two double rank dimms. You are most likely NOT getting B-die chips with the cas latency of 16. If you want 3200mha buy 2 16GB dimms with cas latency of 14-14-14-34. That will give you your best chance to succeed. Otherwise you are playing Russian roulette. Your sample size for concluding 4 dimms work better than 2 double rank dimms was wayy too small to be scientific. I know from own experience with trying 2 and 4 dimm configurations with B-die dimms is that you are all wet on this score. Listen to my advice there are a lot of idiots out here who think they know more than they do. I have been around the block many times and if I do not know I know the right people to ask.


easy "boy"....Im taking no conclusion on this matter, I am just presenting you the data from the Thaiphoon burner list as a curiosity fact...I am not saying that 4 dimms are better or not.

Now, there is the question about the "right CPU" since some people can manage to set 3200 on two sticks or four sticks and some people can't eith either options...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> easy "boy"....Im taking no conclusion on this matter, I am just presenting you the data from the Thaiphoon burner list as a curiosity fact...I am not saying that 4 dimms are better or not.
> 
> Now, there is the question about the "right CPU" since some people can manage to set 3200 on two sticks or four sticks and some people can't eith either options...


The TB list is an interesting source. Not something people casually install and upload data for so it might be skewed. 2x 16gb dual ranked should put less stress on IMC and have a better shot at working at higher clocks simply because there are fewer signal variables to work out..

it's the right IMC, not the right CPU. Memory controller isn't binned for. We see some that won't post at 3200 on any board before the latest bios came out. Since? Some of those are hitting 3200 or higher. There are fewer that are still not hitting higher speeds without some serious work on the user's part. A couple of boards also appeared to have issues. dunno. gotta get them all into the hands of a really good tuner to find out and annoyingly what works with problem ram/cpu/motherboard is not necessarily going to work with the next one. Gotta love amd. Still making it entertaining.


----------



## mus1mus

If anything, I have ran 3 sets of Memory kits to 3200.
Micron - G.Skill RipjawZ 2400 4*8GB 15-15-15-35 to 16-18-18-1T pre 1.0.0.4
Micron - Kingston Value RAM 2133 4*8GB 15-15-15 to 16-19-19-1T pre 1.0.0.4
B-Die TridentZs - 3200C14 to 3466 on all 4 sticks 14-14-14-1T.

While 3200 on 4 sticks is doable. Look into the timings. They do matter now.

After all is said and done, B-Dies are the ones to get. IMO, 4 and 2 sticks of both make should work.


----------



## jigzaw

Hi,

I was trying to get my ASROCK AB350 Pro4 to run my G.Skill Ripjaws V F43000C14-16GVKx2 double sided sticks past the 2666Mhz that I was able to set on the previous AGESA 1.0.0.4 on AGESA 1.0.0.6. 2800Mhz and 2933Mhz didn't work so I gave up as I am finishing my 3D CAD work.

FYI Today on my break, I tried the 3066Mhz setting and it work without issue. I haven't test it yet but windows10 is working without issues

https://valid.x86.fr/msrwdz


----------



## bill1971

do we know which motherboards gets 3200 2x8gb?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to get my ASROCK AB350 Pro4 to run my G.Skill Ripjaws V F43000C14-16GVKx2 double sided sticks past the 2666Mhz that I was able to set on the previous AGESA 1.0.0.4 on AGESA 1.0.0.6. 2800Mhz and 2933Mhz didn't work so I gave up as I am finishing my 3D CAD work.
> 
> FYI Today on my break, I tried the 3066Mhz setting and it work without issue. I haven't test it yet but windows10 is working without issues
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/msrwdz


Sometimes, you need to get the board to train the memory. Start with 2666, rebot to BIOS and increasing the memory clock one step at a time til you get the max RAM clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> do we know which motherboards gets 3200 2x8gb?


All you need to know is which memory kit to buy.

Have been repeatedly discussed on every Ruzen thread.


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sometimes, you need to get the board to train the memory. Start with 2666, rebot to BIOS and increasing the memory clock one step at a time til you get the max RAM clock.
> All you need to know is which memory kit to buy.
> 
> Have been repeatedly discussed on every Ruzen thread.


]
and what about if alredy have buy?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> ]
> and what about if alredy have buy?


assuming you do not have a motherboard yet one could check here

http://rymem.vraith.com/basic/view_by_ram

it's getting dated at times. latest agesa has changed very much but it's a place to start.


----------



## NoDestiny

Question: Anybody go from an FX processor to a Ryzen in Windows 7 w/o issues? I'm about to make the swap and wanted to know of any gotchas.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> Question: Anybody go from an FX processor to a Ryzen in Windows 7 w/o issues? I'm about to make the swap and wanted to know of any gotchas.


I did, FX 6350 to R5 1600x. Took some fight and injecting drivers in the W7 .iso to make it work.


----------



## NoDestiny

I was hoping to swap w/o reinstallation!


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> assuming you do not have a motherboard yet one could check here
> 
> http://rymem.vraith.com/basic/view_by_ram
> 
> it's getting dated at times. latest agesa has changed very much but it's a place to start.


I have the asrock X370 k4 and the ram I said before,so I cant get over 2400 mhz.....


----------



## fighter25

Just over here waiting on an ROG (or ROG level) MATX board. None of the current offerings suit my wants.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> Question: Anybody go from an FX processor to a Ryzen in Windows 7 w/o issues? I'm about to make the swap and wanted to know of any gotchas.


I tried and couldn't do it. Thought I saw someone who did just that without issues, but I was not able to. I ended up injecting drivers into Win7 .iso and doing a fresh install. Inject drivers isn't nearly as difficult as you think, there's a link to a guide by The Stilt on the first page of this thread or the Ryzen Essentials thread that I followed. Easy to follow, easy to do! I highly recommend a fresh install.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I have the asrock X370 k4 and the ram I said before,so I cant get over 2400 mhz.....


set soc voltage to 1.1, put ur soc voltage llc to lvl 2, enable xmp, and back the clock down below 3000mhz and work up from there to see what the xmp settings will allow you to run at. I have a 3200mhz cl16 kit and the max i can get right now is 2933mhz.

Also it takes a bit of navigating in the extra settings but disabling gear down mode and setting command rate to 2t will probably help.

Oh, and every time you fail to post and do a boot loop, load defaults and reboot back into the bios with a clean slate, failing to do so can result in stable settings sometimes failing to post.


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> set soc voltage to 1.1, put ur soc voltage llc to lvl 2, enable xmp, and back the clock down below 3000mhz and work up from there to see what the xmp settings will allow you to run at. I have a 3200mhz cl16 kit and the max i can get right now is 2933mhz.
> 
> Also it takes a bit of navigating in the extra settings but disabling gear down mode and setting command rate to 2t will probably help.
> 
> Oh, and every time you fail to post and do a boot loop, load defaults and reboot back into the bios with a clean slate, failing to do so can result in stable settings sometimes failing to post.


thanks a lot,for your great help,i tried some times your settings,but no luck,pc don't boot,i also try 1.2 soc voltage,1,5 dram voltage,i cant get even 2666,is there anything else I can do?i use 16-18-18-18-38 timmings.i disable gear down and I set command rate 2T.its a same for this rich settings motherboard,i also try with one dimm(8 gb)but again 2400 wall.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> thanks a lot,for your great help,i tried some times your settings,but no luck,pc don't boot,i also try 1.2 soc voltage,1,5 dram voltage,i cant get even 2666,is there anything else I can do?i use 16-18-18-18-38 timmings.i disable gear down and I set command rate 2T.its a same for this rich settings motherboard,i also try with one dimm(8 gb)but again 2400 wall.


hmm well, HERE is a link to the asrock forums, you might find something there that i forgot/helps u.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> I was hoping to swap w/o reinstallation!


For years I have done this while needing to update drivers. First backup hard drive if you can make a cloned drive then I remove the pci bus driver and shutdown the system and move the drive to the new system then on boot the system will start to reinstall drivers and prompt you for the new drivers. you will need to have them in an uncompressed format on a thumb drive or cd. I haven't done it yet on ryzen as I'm waiting at the moment to upgrade but I cannot see why this should not work. Also you can save your profile (user files) and transfer them to the new install.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> For years I have done this while needing to update drivers. First backup hard drive if you can make a cloned drive then I remove the pci bus driver and shutdown the system and move the drive to the new system then on boot the system will start to reinstall drivers and prompt you for the new drivers. you will need to have them in an uncompressed format on a thumb drive or cd. I haven't done it yet on ryzen as I'm waiting at the moment to upgrade but I cannot see why this should not work. Also you can save your profile (user files) and transfer them to the new install.


Apart from activation problems, I had mixed bag of luck while changing major HW while keeping same Windows installation on a disk. As I have only 2 SSDs, I had W7 on one of them but had to change to Linux for a while. I had full Macrium Reflect backup of W7 and when I transferred it back to that SSD it threw BSODs and wouldn't BOOT all the way on this Ryzen system. If it would at least get to BOOT all the way, drivers could be changed but I had to download and inject drivers into ISO and make a clean install. It took few tries though.


----------



## NoDestiny

Went from Asus Crosshair V Formula Z to Asrock AB350M Pro4 and the only issue was USB. PS2 Keyboard and thankfully had downloaded the "all in 1" drivers, ran that, and reboot to good USB action. A few drivers from there and I'm rocking the Ryzen without reinstall!

Two settings on this board I don't know... 1.8 Voltage (litterally called that...) and VDDP. Anybody know much on this?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> Went from Asus Crosshair V Formula Z to Asrock AB350M Pro4 and the only issue was USB. PS2 Keyboard and thankfully had downloaded the "all in 1" drivers, ran that, and reboot to good USB action. A few drivers from there and I'm rocking the Ryzen without reinstall!
> 
> Two settings on this board I don't know... 1.8 Voltage (litterally called that...) and VDDP. Anybody know much on this?


1.8 probably pll benefit varies from none to.. mostly none. few exceptions that I've noticed. . don't think the ab350m pro4 is one of the exceptions.
vddp is ram. occasionally more useful with unstable ram settings.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> 1.8 probably pll benefit varies from none to.. mostly none. few exceptions that I've noticed. . don't think the ab350m pro4 is one of the exceptions.
> vddp is ram. occasionally more useful with unstable ram settings.


VDDP is a stabilty tool. AFTER you have utilized SOC and dram voltage and procODT then the last thing to apply is vddp. I would use about .95 volts and the only way to make sure it is saved in bios is to do a cold boot directly after exiting bios. Power down with power button and then power on.


----------



## SteelBox

Is there any news that ASrock x370 K4 will support 3200mhz?

On their forum users are not very optimistic:

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5331&PN=8&title=x370-gaming-k4-new-bios-with-agesa-1006-out


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Is there any news that ASrock x370 K4 will support 3200mhz?
> 
> On their forum users are not very optimistic:
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5331&PN=8&title=x370-gaming-k4-new-bios-with-agesa-1006-out


then they are idiots. definition of "support" is up to manufacturer. no reason to believe the physical characteristics of the board prevent it from performing as other boards from the same manufacturer that share the same design and components....


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> then they are idiots. definition of "support" is up to manufacturer. no reason to believe the physical characteristics of the board prevent it from performing as other boards from the same manufacturer that share the same design and components....


I wouldn't be so quick to judge. If you read to the 10th page in that thread, a sales rep confirmed the k4 is going eol and is being replaced by the x.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to judge. If you read to the 10th page in that thread, a sales rep confirmed the k4 is going eol and is being replaced by the x.


There wasn't a tenth page when I read the thread and nowhere in the previous 9 is there a factual basis . Merely misinterpretation of old moderator statements conflated into a belief that the .board would not support higher speed ram. The only 10th page post you could be referring to is from a user who apparently joined 17 hours ago and made one post about an alleged exchange with a *sales rep via email*. In that one their is no reference to the board never supporting faster ram, in fact this supposed sales rep is reputed to have said

"The layout spec are the same we just change the components".

No statement from asrock that the board could not support higher speed ram. Still no basis for the concern eh?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> There wasn't a tenth page when I read the thread and nowhere in the previous 9 is there a factual basis . Merely misinterpretation of old moderator statements conflated into a belief that the .board would not support higher speed ram. The only 10th page post you could be referring to is from a user who apparently joined 17 hours ago and made one post about an alleged exchange with a *sales rep via email*. In that one their is no reference to the board never supporting faster ram, in fact this supposed sales rep is reputed to have said
> 
> "The layout spec are the same we just change the components".
> 
> No statement from asrock that the board could not support higher speed ram. Still no basis for the concern eh?


I mean i don't know why someone would lie about a sales rep telling them the k4 is going eol in favor of the x. The x supports higher speed memory as of right now, and the k4 has had a longer time to mature... so it's looking like a pretty obvious conclusion.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If anything, I have ran 3 sets of Memory kits to 3200.
> Micron - G.Skill RipjawZ 2400 4*8GB 15-15-15-35 to 16-18-18-1T pre 1.0.0.4
> Micron - Kingston Value RAM 2133 4*8GB 15-15-15 to 16-19-19-1T pre 1.0.0.4
> B-Die TridentZs - 3200C14 to 3466 on all 4 sticks 14-14-14-1T.
> 
> While 3200 on 4 sticks is doable. Look into the timings. They do matter now.
> 
> After all is said and done, B-Dies are the ones to get. IMO, 4 and 2 sticks of both make should work.


Just mentioning my experience with mine Corsair Micron D9RGQ chips after various passes on tinkering with newest agesa.

Managed now with 2Rx8(dual rank) 2666C16 to use 2*8GB 3200Mhz 14.17.17.(17).30.44 1T (1.0.0.6 agesa) 1.500V vmem.

Lowering the second and third (fourth) timings lower seems hard on Micron chips. I get errors with about any voltage.(tried 1.55V but still errors with lower than 17 timings)
1.6V safe?


----------



## mus1mus

Micron will not benefit from higher Voltages. In fact, they hate over 1.35.

The result I posted, look up the main thread, runs 3200 at a little over 1.3.







go back and relax the timings. Primaries matter for their stability. Secondaries, they can take.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Micron will not benefit from higher Voltages. In fact, they hate over 1.35.
> 
> The result I posted, look up the main thread, runs 3200 at a little over 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back and relax the timings. Primaries matter for their stability. Secondaries, they can take.


Well seems it isn't universal.. I could not boot into 3200Mhz without about 1.400V first time around testing(still not set optimal timings/voltages back then)

Just because you said so I lowered my voltage to 1.450V and ... errors... HCI memtest instantly.
I needed 1.470V in BIOS not to get instant errors. Now running. The tighter timings need their voltage it seems.


----------



## Doom2pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Micron will not benefit from higher Voltages. In fact, they hate over 1.35.
> 
> The result I posted, look up the main thread, runs 3200 at a little over 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back and relax the timings. Primaries matter for their stability. Secondaries, they can take.


Can't say anything about Micron, but Hynix benefits from 1.45V as I cannot post at my 3066 without it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I mean i don't know why someone would lie about a sales rep telling them the k4 is going eol in favor of the x. The x supports higher speed memory as of right now, and the k4 has had a longer time to mature... so it's looking like a pretty obvious conclusion.


nah I'm not saying they lied. I'm saying
sales reps can be wrong
everyone spins what they hear the way they want to.
that full post. the sales rep, (again i have to point out not a best possible information source), NEVER says 'this board will never support 3200 mhz ram". (I'm cherry picking and spinning here myself)

page 11 now "some guy on reddit" (my favorite source EVAH! is alleged to have posted :
"Asrock support told me this, The difference between k4 and x is USB ports, memory frequency, layout and PCB are all different. Also earlier they told me that vrm is different"

more reddit on page 11. end of the day you're still looking at FUD.

Absent an actual statement regarding the board from more than an unknown sales rep (or some guy on reddit) it's just an honest "don't know" without weight either way.


----------



## AlphaC

Sales reps are not engineers.

Anyway if anyone wants to be the first USA tester of the ASUS B350-F STRIX you can get it now on Newegg and doesn't mind lack of USB 3.1 Gen 2 type c connector

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132988

It's $130ish

Not recommended for Ryzen 7 but the VRM may be the same as B350 Plus so it's a gamble you can take with Ryzen 5.


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Sales reps are not engineers.
> 
> Anyway if anyone wants to be the first USA tester of the ASUS B350-F STRIX you can get it now on Newegg and doesn't mind lack of USB 3.1 Gen 2 type c connector
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132988
> 
> It's $130ish
> 
> Not recommended for Ryzen 7 but the VRM may be the same as B350 Plus so it's a gamble you can take with Ryzen 5.


B350-F Strix isn't that bad board, even overclocking a R7. On the contrary, it seems better than the CH6!!!, while neck and neck with the X370 Titanium!

https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/06/02/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-review/1


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> B350-F Strix isn't that bad board, even overclocking a R7. On the contrary, it seems better than the CH6!!!, while neck and neck with the X370 Titanium!
> 
> https://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/06/02/asus-rog-strix-b350-f-gaming-review/1


What you wrote is absurd since it's a simple fact the CH VI Hero has BCLK (as well as fixed voltage option) and those overclocks are within 25MHz so they are not reflective of all CPUs.

The article Antony Leather wrote is not 24/7 stability under load, he simply overclocked it and ran some benches. If you are stressing your system daily you want a stronger VRM for a 8 core such as the X370-F STRIX.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Just mentioning my experience with mine Corsair Micron D9RGQ chips after various passes on tinkering with newest agesa.
> 
> Managed now with 2Rx8(dual rank) 2666C16 to use 2*8GB 3200Mhz 14.17.17.(17).30.44 1T (1.0.0.6 agesa) 1.500V vmem.
> 
> Lowering the second and third (fourth) timings lower seems hard on Micron chips. I get errors with about any voltage.(tried 1.55V but still errors with lower than 17 timings)
> 1.6V safe?


Ok... I've managed to boot 3333Mhz now and tested various timings and memtest86+ passed most but HCI memtest was giving me trouble for a while not accepting them without errors.

I think I've found the timing now that was giving most trouble. Will have to test some more if the tighter timings work now with that troublesome *trfc* higher. This one usually was ok in the 330-340 range but increased it to 360 and my errors aren't returning with some loose timings I'm at right now as nothing else would fix the issue.

EDIT: I tried again but errors kept returning. I'm letting it be for now. Been tinkering for a few hours trying to get it error free to no avail.


----------



## Ray666

@Nighthog:

Tras safe = Tcl + Trcp -> *14*.*17*.17.(17).*30*.44

but at least you are violating

*Trc >= Tras + Trp* -> 14.17.*17*.(17).*30*.*44*

I suggest increasing Tras at least to 14+17 -> *31*

And correct Trc at least to 31+17 -> *48*

Or a tick more safe

==>> *14.17.17.32.50*


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ray666*
> 
> @Nighthog:
> Tras save = Tcl + Trcp -> *14*.*17*.17.(17).*30*.44
> but at least you are violating
> *Trc >= Tras + Trp* -> 14.17.*17*.(17).*30*.*44*
> 
> I suggest increasing Tras at least to 14+17 -> *31*
> And correct Trc at least to 31+17 -> *48*
> 
> Or a tick more save
> ==>> *14.17.17.32.50*


Thanks for suggestion. But 3333Mhz was no good. Would always return errors no matter the timings I seemed to try. Seems the chips could not run at that speed error free.

I tried 3200Mhz some more and could get some better timings again and found a mistake in the manner I reported my timings.
Correct should been like this 13.17.(13).17.30.44 1T (Trp being the fourth number in the sequence)

Even though I violate *Trc >= Tras + Trp* it returns no errors.
_17+30 = 47_ but 44 does work.

So right now running the 13.17.(13).17.30.44...(320) 1T for 3200Mhz 1.470V


----------



## AlphaC

All the threads are getting mixed together :S

Are you guys trying to multi-thread?









Anyway to make it more relevant , Asrock's X370 ITX board is coming.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/asrock-x370-gaming-itx-ac-amd-am4-5f-141621.htm has it $269.98 CAD (Est. $203.30 USD)

NCIXUS http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=141621&vpn=X370%20Gaming%2DITX%2Fac&manufacture=ASRock


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you're going with a hexcore you won't have as much invested in the setup so DDR4 3000MHz running at 2933MHz would be alright. The reason is the memory would be feeding 6 cores instead of 8. You do lose some of the Infinity fabric speed (it is linked to memory clockspeed , so 3000MHz = 1500MHz Infinity Fabric).
> 
> Make sure if you buy the DDR4 3000MHz they let you return it if it can only run 2666MHz.
> 
> If it's dual sided then you will have less luck than single sided. _Officially_ single sided can run up to 2666MHz and dual sided can run up to 2400MHz. I believe the ASUS QVL might be mistaken because generally 8GB modules are single sided. Dual Side = dual rank. There's one kit on there the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 that's using one stick of 16GB, which is why it is dual rank.The CMU16GX4M2C3000C15 kit is 2x8GB. The hardwareluxx list is more up to date because it includes kits people have tested with newer BIOs.
> 
> The CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 kit you mentioned is listed twice on the QVL , once at 2133MHz and once at 2933MHz , so ASUS is mistaken somewhere or that kit has two possible different sets of memory ICs.
> 
> edit: see http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread , that kit you mentioned is single sided Hynix


I ended buying an octa-core. It is right here. It's a Ryzen 7 1700 made in China.

While I still don't receive the aftermarket cooler (may be a Noctua NH-D15S or a Thermalright Le Grand Macho, depending on my supplier), I'll use the Wraith Spire that comes in the box. A little doubt: the preapplied thermal compund comes with no protection, because mine comes this way. I must just take off it the box and put it on the Ryzen surface?

I guess the fact of ASUS QVL is listing two times the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 is because the first is for Ryzen and the second is for Athlon (it is in the QVL). However, the dual sided (or dual rank) words should be a mistake indeed. As it is in that thread you linked, that memory is single rank (I doubt that there are two versions, a single another dual rank, of that memory).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you can contact the store directly to ensure that you get a single sided kit I would do that. If you buy the Kingston kit it is not guaranteed either and if I remember correctly the price is nearly the same as the Corsair kit.
> 
> Most people have best luck with GSkill or Corsair.


I ended purchasing that. It is here. I still don't build the rig because the PRIME X370-PRO and the video card are missing. Soon they'll arrive me.

I have done that because here in Brazil I don't have options of memory. The price of those Corsair is rough the same of the DDR4-2400 and DDR4-2666. The above that is not available in stock.

Have you any consideration to me?


----------



## Agueybana_II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> All the threads are getting mixed together :S
> 
> Are you guys trying to multi-thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to make it more relevant , Asrock's X370 ITX board is coming.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/asrock-x370-gaming-itx-ac-amd-am4-5f-141621.htm has it $269.98 CAD (Est. $203.30 USD)
> 
> NCIXUS http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=141621&vpn=X370%20Gaming%2DITX%2Fac&manufacture=ASRock


Excited, have a case coming in tomorrow. Hope the price showed in the second link is not listing price.


----------



## delerious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> I guess the fact of ASUS QVL is listing two times the CMK32GX4M2B3000C15 is because the first is for Ryzen and the second is for Athlon (it is in the QVL). However, the dual sided (or dual rank) words should be a mistake indeed. As it is in that thread you linked, that memory is single rank (I doubt that there are two versions, a single another dual rank, of that memory).
> I ended purchasing that. It is here. I still don't build the rig because the PRIME X370-PRO and the video card are missing. Soon they'll arrive me.
> 
> I have done that because here in Brazil I don't have options of memory. The price of those Corsair is rough the same of the DDR4-2400 and DDR4-2666. The above that is not available in stock.
> 
> Have you any consideration to me?


I noticed that the 2933 is for 2 sticks, while the 2133 is 4 sticks.


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> All the threads are getting mixed together :S
> 
> Are you guys trying to multi-thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to make it more relevant , Asrock's X370 ITX board is coming.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/asrock-x370-gaming-itx-ac-amd-am4-5f-141621.htm has it $269.98 CAD (Est. $203.30 USD)
> 
> NCIXUS http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=141621&vpn=X370%20Gaming%2DITX%2Fac&manufacture=ASRock


Thats expensive. Two and half times the price over the Biostar one!!!!!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fediuld*
> 
> Thats expensive. Two and half times the price over the Biostar one!!!!!


If it uses superior PowIRStages or NexFETs then it will be worth the difference. The GTN is a neat board, but it's not using components equal to the GT7's and is really best suited to chew* guidelines for lower-end boards (1.2v on R7, 1.3v on R5, or 1.4v in R3).


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> Question: Anybody go from an FX processor to a Ryzen in Windows 7 w/o issues? I'm about to make the swap and wanted to know of any gotchas.
> 
> 
> 
> I did, FX 6350 to R5 1600x. Took some fight and injecting drivers in the W7 .iso to make it work.
Click to expand...

I'm going down that route as I have an unopened Win 7 install disk that I won't be throwing away anytime soon.

Really want Win 7 to play nice with the current crop of Ryzen cpu's otherwise I shall be in tears, due to my never ceasing hatred of Trojan 10.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> I'm going down that route as I have an unopened Win 7 install disk that I won't be throwing away anytime soon.
> 
> Really want Win 7 to play nice with the current crop of Ryzen cpu's otherwise I shall be in tears, due to my never ceasing hatred of Trojan 10.


I just wanted to check for difference in performance, On the FX system, W7 performance was about 10% less than on W10 but mostly only for CPU and RAM. Now on Ryzen, CPU performance is about same but total score is about 15% less on W7 which I can attribute to GPU drivers and mostly lack of Dx12. Also had some stability problems while overclocked.


----------



## Elrick

Just bought this little devil out of the UK;

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ASUS-ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ATX-Motherboard-for-AMD-Socket-AM4-CPUs/112393292447?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Dirt cheap even when delivered to my front door here in 'Nowheresville'.

So now I'm getting involved with the AMD4 gear. Just glad it's now going to be AMD, slowly liberating myself from the Intel disease.

When it's time, it's time to break away from all that is evil and morose and finally joining another manufacturer and pumping my moolah towards them seems far more decent than funding Intel continuously, for no good reason.

Besides I now have my R1700X and a second hand R5 1600 siting on my shelf for more than a couple of months, begging for an AMD fitting. My next purchase will be the Asrock X370 Taichi.

Now need to hunt down some decent memory.......


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Just bought this little devil out of the UK;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ASUS-ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ATX-Motherboard-for-AMD-Socket-AM4-CPUs/112393292447?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Dirt cheap even when delivered to my front door here in 'Nowheresville'......


GBP 114.59 Approximately AU $192.30, whats that in real money.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> GBP 114.59 Approximately AU $192.30, whats that in real money.


It looks like... possibly less than it costs here in the u.s. where we gave up real money a long time ago. =p


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> GBP 114.59 Approximately AU $192.30, whats that in real money.


Correct.....Paypal simply deducted that amount from my account and the only downside is the waiting from the UK.

Overall it is still quite fast compared to receiving anything from the United States, these days.

I bought from CCL before and never had any problems at all hence it was far easier to hand over the money this time for an early edition of the Asus ROG Strix B350-F.

Now comes the 3200 memory hunt......


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If it uses superior PowIRStages or NexFETs then it will be worth the difference. The GTN is a neat board, but it's not using components equal to the GT7's and is really best suited to chew* guidelines for lower-end boards (1.2v on R7, 1.3v on R5, or 1.4v in R3).


That and if its a true 6 + 2 phase board that would help justify the cost as well if its using superior components as well.


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Correct.....Paypal simply deducted that amount from my account and the only downside is the waiting from the UK.
> 
> Overall it is still quite fast compared to receiving anything from the United States, these days.
> 
> I bought from CCL before and never had any problems at all hence it was far easier to hand over the money this time for an early edition of the Asus ROG Strix B350-F.
> 
> Now comes the 3200 memory hunt......


G.Skill F4-3200C15D-16GVK is currently on my shopping list.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> G.Skill F4-3200C15D-16GVK is currently on my shopping list.


Just placed an order here;

https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530

For the standard G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX .

First brand new AMD memory set, to be bought in YEARS at my household







.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Excited, have a case coming in tomorrow. Hope the price showed in the second link is not listing price.


Computex rumors and discussion put the board around $149-169 afaik. Sick of waiting for this thing...


----------



## AlphaC

Someone on OCN linked me a MSI X370 Gaming M7 video



http://lab501.ro/stiri/computex-2017-placi-de-baza-x299-si-x370-de-la-msi
http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/06/computex-2017-lebih-dekat-dengan-msi-x370-gaming-m7/
http://montoska.com/computex-2017-lebih-dekat-dengan-msi-x370-gaming-m7/

Seems it has 12 chokes , plus a IR35201 PWM controller like the X370 Xpower.

However the preview proclaims " There seems to be an addition of external clockgen from IDT (ICS 9FGLxxxxxxxx), this will potentially make the X370 Gaming M7 motherboard access the OC BCLK (Base clock) function, which can provide wider range tuning."

I think it will be between the X370 Pro Carbon and MSI Xpower in pricepoint if it doesn't have the BCLK.

----

Also Crosshair VI Extreme

https://rog.asus.com/articles/coming-soon/computex-2017-new-rog-products-unveiled/
Quote:


> Prepare yourself, because the Crosshair VI Extreme is about to bring advanced liquid cooling to the X370 platform. The board has a special header for custom monoblocks that integrate temperature, leak, and flow sensors. Additional headers stand ready for off-the-shelf gear, including pumps, fans, and all-in-one coolers. Add a dash of M.2 cooling, integrated Wi-Fi, and Aura Sync with support for addressable headers, and you've got a premium motherboard for Ryzen desktop CPUs.




https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_crosshair_vi_extreme_has_been_pictured_at_computex_2017/1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8yYAQkEZvk


----------



## delerious

I'm waiting for some reviews on this one when released https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/rogs-zenith-extreme-motherboard-is-coming-for-amds-monster-ryzen-threadripper-cpu/


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350N-Gaming-WIFI-rev-10#kf
Gigabyte ITX board gets a page.

has USB 3.1 gen 2 +ALC1220+ wifi/BT
Realtek LAN

IR digital PWM + PowIRStages (could be marketing error)

counting 6 chokes, so probably 4+2

sff people suggest connector placement is lacking https://smallformfactor.net/news/gigabyte-introduces-ga-ab350n-gaming-wifi-am4-itx-motherboard

someone claims the wifi is Intel 8265 based off FCC ID in manual


----------



## Mack42

Any word on Asus creating an ITX board for Ryzen?


----------



## Agueybana_II

I hope ASUS does create a STRIX ITX AM4 board. Their Intel version looks 10/10. I will be getting the ASRocK one if I can on release date, have CPU, M2 & RAM in a corner


----------



## Lucky Strike

Ok guys, so I will buy the motherboard, it needs to be an MATX
So, would you help me to choose?

Im between
*Gigabyte AB350M G3 or MSI Mortar?*

Wich one and why?

Gigabyte has USB 3.1 gen 2 on its side...

for MSI, It seems (reading forums) mortar is more stable all around, on overclocking and memory, has less issues. A better Bios

I do not found much about G3 over youtube and reviews, but found more things about Mortar...


----------



## parityboy

*@Lucky Strike*

I was after the *GA-AB350M-D3H* but availability is lacking where I am, so I settled on the GA-AB350M Gaming 3 - it seems to get the BIOS updates far more quickly than the -D3H. I looked at the MSI board but it didn't fit my needs. I'll share my experiences with the Gaming 3 when it arrives.


----------



## faction87

Hey Guys, i got asus b350 Plus , r7 1700 @ stock and Im gettin stuck at restart screen could anyone help me? I got 32gb ram 2933mhz plzz help!!!


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Hey Guys, i got asus b350 Plus , r7 1700 @ stock and Im gettin stuck at restart screen could anyone help me? I got 32gb ram 2933mhz plzz help!!!


Have you tried clearing the CMOS by cutting power, taking the battery out and leaving it for 10 mins or so? Or trying the clear CMOS button (if it has one)? Seemingly it can be helpful.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Hey Guys, i got asus b350 Plus , r7 1700 @ stock and Im gettin stuck at restart screen could anyone help me? I got 32gb ram 2933mhz plzz help!!!


Clear cmos instructions in manual. Most likely ram settings not quite stable at that speed. I forget what cooler you have. Makes difference for paste


----------



## faction87

Ill try clearing cmos, I got them @ 1.35 volts

The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{b587c84c-5942-11e7-b63e-806e6f6e6963}#0000000000100000.

get that in eventviewer. kernel pnp

stock wraith cooler


----------



## faction87

Do i need to turn off DOCP for memory?


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Do i need to turn off DOCP for memory?


Probably worth a try. What memory do you have?


----------



## faction87

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORSAIR-Vengeance-LPX-32GB-2-x-16GB-288-Pin-DDR4-SDRAM-DDR4-3000-PC4-24000-D/291613323757?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## parityboy

@faction87

I have the 16GB version of that kit (which hopefully I won't regret). Getting it back to 2133MHz might be a start in terms of diagnosing your issues.


----------



## faction87

Bro whole pc jus blue screened for first time wwow





Im so mad right now is amd realy this unstabel? this is bs, should I jus return this save my self headache and get 7700k????


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Ill try clearing cmos, I got them @ 1.35 volts
> 
> The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{b587c84c-5942-11e7-b63e-806e6f6e6963}#0000000000100000.
> 
> get that in eventviewer. kernel pnp
> 
> stock wraith cooler


this is pnp device not loading. pull 840, retry.


----------



## faction87

Oh take out the 840 evo?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Oh take out the 840 evo?


was not perfect but you had less problems when you removed it. clearly contributing somehow


----------



## faction87

alright, ill get rid of it then and get a drive that will play nicley I guess, but what are the other parts that could be causing issues? gfx? psu? monitor?


----------



## faction87

what is the best mobo ram combo for 1700 r7


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> Ok guys, so I will buy the motherboard, it needs to be an MATX
> So, would you help me to choose?
> 
> Im between
> *Gigabyte AB350M G3 or MSI Mortar?*
> 
> Wich one and why?
> 
> Gigabyte has USB 3.1 gen 2 on its side...
> 
> for MSI, It seems (reading forums) mortar is more stable all around, on overclocking and memory, has less issues. A better Bios
> 
> I do not found much about G3 over youtube and reviews, but found more things about Mortar...


anyone maybe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@Lucky Strike*
> 
> I was after the *GA-AB350M-D3H* but availability is lacking where I am, so I settled on the GA-AB350M Gaming 3 - it seems to get the BIOS updates far more quickly than the -D3H. I looked at the MSI board but it didn't fit my needs. I'll share my experiences with the Gaming 3 when it arrives.


Yeah I saw it aswell, plese send your thoughts on this board!!


----------



## br0da

The VRMs of Gigabytes B350 Gaming 3 run ways too hot, PCGH measured more than 100°C VRM temperature while running a R7 1800X @stock.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> The VRMs of Gigabytes B350 Gaming 3 run ways too hot, PCGH measured more than 100°C VRM temperature while running a R7 1800X @stock.


That seems odd, did they have no airflow at all over the VRM area? The highest I've seen my VRM get to under p95 the version that fixes AVX for ryzen with small fft was 83c granted still a bit on the warm side especially at stock.


----------



## br0da

Afaik they are using an EKL Brocken Eco while the system is on a benchtable.


----------



## josephimports

Biostar X370 GT7 bios update available. X37AG623.BST Update CPU Micro Code 2017-06-23.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> Afaik they are using an EKL Brocken Eco while the system is on a benchtable.


Do you happen to have the link? I tried searching through but not much luck.


----------



## br0da

PCGH is an online and print medium and their B350 roundup was published in the magazine.
But there's a public video on youtube that sums up the most important things about the roudup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=954Aybg1gzE

Unfortunately it's german.
The interesting things he mentioned:
- 2:09
On the Biostar B350GT5 he mesured temperatures up to 100°C with an R7 1800X @stock @27°C ambient temperature

- 3:30
Up to 112°C on the backside of the PCB on the Gaming 3 while the integrated sensor from Gigabyte mesured up to 117°C. According to him the CPU already got throttled. Again it's the 1800X @stock, this time the didn't mentioned the ambient temperature.

- 4:10
He states that he's using an EKL Brocken Eco @900rpm

- 4:30
With the R5 1600X the VRMs of the Gaming 3 didn't got hotter than 80°C.

- 6:20
Up to 86°C for the VRMs of the ASRock AB350M Pro4 with the 1800X @stock.

- 10:20
On the ASUS B350-Plus he wasn't able to measure more than 80°C with the 1800X @stock.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> PCGH is an online and print medium and their B350 roundup was published in the magazine.
> But there's a public video on youtube that sums up the most important things about the roudup: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=954Aybg1gzE
> 
> Unfortunately it's german.
> The interesting things he mentioned:
> - 2:09
> On the Biostar B350GT5 he mesured temperatures up to 100°C with an R7 1800X @stock @27°C ambient temperature
> 
> - 3:30
> Up to 112°C on the backside of the PCB on the Gaming 3 while the integrated sensor from Gigabyte mesured up to 117°C. According to him the CPU already got throttled. Again it's the 1800X @stock, this time the didn't mentioned the ambient temperature.
> 
> - 4:10
> He states that he's using an EKL Brocken Eco @900rpm
> 
> - 4:30
> With the R5 1600X the VRMs of the Gaming 3 didn't got hotter than 80°C.
> 
> - 6:20
> Up to 86°C for the VRMs of the ASRock AB350M Pro4 with the 1800X @stock.
> 
> - 10:20
> On the ASUS B350-Plus he wasn't able to measure more than 80°C with the 1800X @stock.


load? notice a sensor anywhere near the asus b350 vrm or find one in software? Curious.

b350-f strix would be similar I would assume.

still looking for vrm on the asus x370 strix. The gallery photo's seem to show mounting holes for am3 similar to the crosshair.


----------



## yendor

Asus B350M - All variants , even puir boards stuck in horrid low end oem builds bios 805 slowly making it's way to download page. Good luck if you've been having compatibility issues and yes it's an 'official' release. you may have to flip through the operating systems til it shows up. this is the asus way.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> load? notice a sensor anywhere near the asus b350 vrm or find one in software?


I'll see if I can find that out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> b350-f strix would be similar I would assume.


Yeah I think so too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> still looking for vrm on the asus x370 strix. The gallery photo's seem to show mounting holes for am3 similar to the crosshair.


Most likely they are identical to the VRMs of the X370-Pro.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> I'll see if I can find that out.


->
The editor is using 45 minutes of Prime95 on 12 Threads (25.6; 8k in place) while the other 4 Threads are getting used by The Witcher 2 for stressing the GPU (GTX 980 Ti Jetstream) too.
He is measuring the temperatures at the backside of the PCB under the MOSFETs where he usually measures about 5K lower temperatures than the internal sensors do.
All testing is done on a benchtable, the Brocken Eco @900rpm and the fans of the Jetstream card are the only airflow that's created by the system itself.


----------



## TH558

I'm on 805 bios with Prime X370 Pro and still can't get passed 3066 with Ripjaws 3600 C16. I've decided that I'm going to get another board. Either the Asrock Taichi X370 or the Asus Strix X370. I've seen a review on the Asus and the memory compatibility seems to be pretty good. I know the vrm's are better on the Taichi but I want to be certain that I'll get atleast 3333 Mhz. Which board would you guys recommend?


----------



## Jim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I'm on 805 bios with Prime X370 Pro and still can't get passed 3066 with Ripjaws 3600 C16. I've decided that I'm going to get another board. Either the Asrock Taichi X370 or the Asus Strix X370. I've seen a review on the Asus and the memory compatibility seems to be pretty good. I know the vrm's are better on the Taichi but I want to be certain that I'll get atleast 3333 Mhz. Which board would you guys recommend?


I have an Asus Crosshair VI Hero with G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 and I had no problem at all enabling DOCP profiles for 3200 CL14 settings booted up like a charm. As far as being certain that you will get 3333 Mhz running is a shot in the dark it highly depends on yoru integrated memory controller. I am sure both boards you are looking at will be able to run 3333 if your memory is rated for 3600 you just may have to loosen timings more to get it to boot.


----------



## parityboy

*@thread*

OK, so I'm now running an R7 1700 and a Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 kit on the AB350M Gaming 3. First thing I did was to update the BIOS to the latest stable release, which is F5. Then I selected the XMP profile for the memory and according to the BIOS it's running at ~2947MHz (varies). The board is stable running Linux Mint 18.x with no weirdness or lockups. Can't get temps or fan speeds (needs kernel support) but that will come in time. This is a 24/7 work machine so I won't be overclocking it...yet.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157779


^ *Asrock X370 Fatal1ty ITX up for sale , $160+shipping (semi-reasonable although I would have liked to see it $130ish similar to Killer SLI/ac)*

Features include:
ALC1220

Intel LAN + Wifi ac
Premium Power Choke (likely Cooper bussman)
12K caps
Dual-N mosfets (not sure which one this is)
1 x USB 3.0 Type-A Port (Supports ESD Protection)
1 x USB 3.0 Type-C Port (Supports ESD Protection)
2 x USB 3.0 Ports (Supports ESD Protection)

missing USB 3.1 gen 2 though
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157780

^ *ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac is a reasonable $115*
and looks to be the same except the wifi is not " 2T2R 802.11ac WiFi (2.4G / 5G WiFi) module that supports up to 867Mbps wireless networks". Instead it is dual band ac with bluetooth

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20AB350%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp


----------



## Agueybana_II

Decided to play a match of Dota before purchase and now they're gone. Both out of stock! They were on pre-order with a ship day of 07/07/17







Now parts stay in the corner for some more time


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Decided to play a match of Dota before purchase and now they're gone. Both out of stock! They were on pre-order with a ship day of 07/07/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now parts stay in the corner for some more time


Vendors have kept saying "it's only a niche". Looks like a popular one


----------



## elzhi

what's the most best/most reliable mobo for ryzen right now under 150 ?

i don't need sli, and while do plan to overclock i won't be trying to set world records.usb3.1 and usb-c would be nice, i had good experience with asus boards in the past (and i like their UEFI bios), can't think of anything else i need tbh.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> what's the most best/most reliable mobo for ryzen right now under 150 ?
> 
> i don't need sli, and while do plan to overclock i won't be trying to set world records.usb3.1 and usb-c would be nice, i had good experience with asus boards in the past (and i like their UEFI bios), can't think of anything else i need tbh.


150 GBP in UK?

I'd say ASUS X370 Prime Pro probably , £134.76 inc. VAT

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/AMD+Socket/Socket+AM4+-+AMD+X370/ASUS+PRIME+X370-PRO+-+AMD+RYZEN+ATX+Motherboard?productId=67250


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 150 GBP in UK?
> 
> I'd say ASUS X370 Prime Pro probably , £134.76 inc. VAT
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/AMD+Socket/Socket+AM4+-+AMD+X370/ASUS+PRIME+X370-PRO+-+AMD+RYZEN+ATX+Motherboard?productId=67250


huh, i actually had looked at this mobo before









thanks

alright, now i'll try to find some ram, and its likely it'll cost more than the motherboard itself, how ******* crazy is that ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> huh, i actually had looked at this mobo before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> alright, now i'll try to find some ram, and its likely it'll cost more than the motherboard itself, how ******* crazy is that ?


Asus Prime x370 pro is what I have and it's a good and feature rich MB but Asus is dragging their ass with BIOS although none of them have ideal BIOS yet. Carefully check for RAM and what is most compatible now. Can't go wrong with RAM with Samsung "b" die but they are most expensive.
Yes, it seems ridiculous that largest part of system is cheapest one.


----------



## SliceTbone

The Fatal1ty K4 is actually pretty decent for its price. Probably not the best for crazy overclocks but it's pretty good feature / price.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SliceTbone*
> 
> The Fatal1ty K4 is actually pretty decent for its price. Probably not the best for crazy overclocks but it's pretty good feature / price.


It's all right. Strictly my opinion, but if you're going to look at X370 and don't want to spend a lot you should start with the Prime Pro, then the GT7, and then the Taichi. None of those boards are going to hold you back right now, and likely won't come Zen2.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SliceTbone*
> 
> The Fatal1ty K4 is actually pretty decent for its price. Probably not the best for crazy overclocks but it's pretty good feature / price.


k4 is going eol i'm fairly certain. The fatality x is the replacement.


----------



## InsaneCB

Hi, anybody knows why the mother MSI X370 Gaming PRO doesn't support Nahimic 2 software? The motherboard X370 KRAIT GAMING has support, both with the same audio chipset Realtek ALC892 Codec.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's all right. Strictly my opinion, but if you're going to look at X370 and don't want to spend a lot you should start with the Prime Pro, then the GT7, and then the Taichi. None of those boards are going to hold you back right now, and likely won't come Zen2.


I'll second this. I've been really impressed with the Biostar GT7 so far. Over the last 10 years I've owned almost strictly Gigabyte and Asus with a dash of MSI and really, the biostar has served me well.


----------



## Zhany

Looks like Gigabyte is getting into the ITX game now as well
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350N-Gaming-WIFI-rev-10#kf

The VRM controller according to this site https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html is a IR35201 and using IR3556 mosfets in a 4+2 configuration.


----------



## SuperZan

Not bad. I may grab that board to go with a 1400. I want to build a little ITX system to replace the setup I've got in the bedroom currently. Nice to see decent IR parts on both a b350 and an ITX board.


----------



## watever44

Looking for changing my gaming system in the living room.
Thinking of going with ryzen and looking at matx board.

Currently msi mortar and gigabyte 3 are the interresting one.
But will there be more in fall?
May be a x370 chipset on matx?

Thank you

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Performer81

Homehow the Biostar homepages are down since several days. Does someone know why?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Homehow the Biostar homepages are down since several days. Does someone know why?


It shows as up for me. Just downloaded the agesa 1.0.0.6 bios update in fact.

I've been tehre a couple of times over the last few days but did show it down earlier today.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watever44*
> 
> Looking for changing my gaming system in the living room.
> Thinking of going with ryzen and looking at matx board.
> 
> Currently msi mortar and gigabyte 3 are the interresting one.
> But will there be more in fall?
> May be a x370 chipset on matx?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


b350 chipsets adequate for most gaming needs. some of us have doubts about vrm cooling for a long term high fixed overclock with an 8 core ryzen.

For gaming however the ryzen 5's seem to perform quite well, are cheaper and do not put as much stress on those vrm. For most games except the few that really leverage extra cores/threads, they match their 8 core counterparts. X370's main edge would be SLI, something nvidia has edged away from and for crossfire a b350 motherboard should work fine.

Presumably motherboard makers will want more money and mATX is somewhat underrepresented in their product stacks. Fall? Quite possibly more. With APU's expected to hit H2 it would be surprising if we didn't see more motherboards.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watever44*
> 
> Looking for changing my gaming system in the living room.
> Thinking of going with ryzen and looking at matx board.
> 
> Currently msi mortar and gigabyte 3 are the interresting one.
> But will there be more in fall?
> May be a x370 chipset on matx?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


I'm curious to know what the fascination of an x370 chipset on an mATX platform is about. I think the only clear advantage is that it can SLI, which needs a board and case that can fit the second GPU. While it doesn't rule out an mATX (in theory) I've never seen one that could. And those that can cross-fire need a full ATX case which kinda defeats the purpose of mATX which is to shrink the footprint of the computer.

The only other advantage I'm aware of are PCIe lanes and SATA ports: but again using all that kind of means an ATX case becomes essential once again.

And that really begs the question of why there are any x370 mini-ITX boards since how in the heck can you possibly SLI on that one even when someone's crazy enough to install (and probably lose) one in a full-size ATX case.

I think people have equated x370 with overclocking stability because only x370 boards seem to have strong VRM's, something which a b350 doesn't exclude from what I know.

What we should be asking for are mATX boards with robust VRM design, heatsinking on the FET's and adequate phase control (LLC) in the BIOS.


----------



## Frugal

This has maybe been talked before, I search but didn't find.
Many (all?) Rysen mobos have some sort of adhesive on the backplate; how hard is it to detach it if your cooler has its own backplate, and how do you go about it?


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frugal*
> 
> This has maybe been talked before, I search but didn't find.
> Many (all?) Rysen mobos have some sort of adhesive on the backplate; how hard is it to detach it if your cooler has its own backplate, and how do you go about it?


When i loosened the plastic clip mounts to install the Wraithe cooler on my Gigabyte board the backplate just fell away. Luckily my case didn't have a cut out so it just rested against the motherboard tray so I could pick up the threaded standoffs with the mounting screws.

I suppose it depends on mfr. though


----------



## Amhro

Asus Prime X370 Pro VS Asus ROG Strix B350-F Gaming, which one would you pick with ryzen 1700?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frugal*
> 
> This has maybe been talked before, I search but didn't find.
> Many (all?) Rysen mobos have some sort of adhesive on the backplate; how hard is it to detach it if your cooler has its own backplate, and how do you go about it?


One user went high tech with the crosshair

plastic spatula.. hair dryer. caution and patience....


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Asus Prime X370 Pro VS Asus ROG Strix B350-F Gaming, which one would you pick with ryzen 1700?


Between those two, I'd take the Prime Pro.


----------



## elzhi

hey, quick question, is the QVL really important, i mean how likely is it that my non-QVL ram will run at 3200Mhz ?

i got it running at 2933Mhz/1.30v and i'm not sure if its worth the effort to tinker with it, and i'm lazy.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> hey, quick question, is the QVL really important, i mean how likely is it that my non-QVL ram will run at 3200Mhz ?
> 
> i got it running at 2933Mhz/1.30v and i'm not sure if its worth the effort to tinker with it, and i'm lazy.


your qvl was just updated but I'm pretty sure the x370 pro doesn't run any kits that have 8 sticks.... asus seems to have slipped some TR validated kits in.

Wouldn't sweat it. Better timings at 2933 are more desirable than slow timings at 3200. Was true before although people get hung up on the DF increase as an ends to itself. Reverse is also true however, bad timings at 2933 can negate DF benefits just as well.

Lazy way works. Best? no. but works .


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Looks like Gigabyte is getting into the ITX game now as well
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AB350N-Gaming-WIFI-rev-10#kf
> 
> The VRM controller according to this site https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html is a IR35201 and using IR3556 mosfets in a 4+2 configuration.


The Gigabyte B350 ITX is up for sale

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145017

$114.99 + $2.99 Shipping


----------



## SuperZan

The price and components are going to make that board easy to recommend for people building ITX>


----------



## chrisjames61

Is the Gigabyte bios any less buggy than the AM3+ and FM2+ boards? Not to mention being bereft of options and confusing even on the more expensive boards.


----------



## SuperZan

Seems improved relative to AM3+ by all accounts. You're not going to get as many options as a CH6, but I don't see another AM4 ITX board using quality components. It remains to be seen whether the Asrock ITX board will be more along the lines of the Pro Gaming or the K4, as all three are nominally 'Fatal1ty' boards.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Is the Gigabyte bios any less buggy than the AM3+ and FM2+ boards? Not to mention being bereft of options and confusing even on the more expensive boards.


Gigabyte has less BIOS options on this platform.
Buggy?- hmm seems doing fine for me. And more predictable than that of Asus or Asrock.


----------



## os2wiz

I have a MSI X370 Titanium . When they released official bios 1.70 and I flashed it the cpu multiplier stopped working. You had to boot at auto which meant stock frequency or else the system would not post. Several others reported the same issue though many others did NOT have the problem. So I had to revert to the previous stable beta 1.74. Now the same issue is occurring on beta 1.81 the next sequential beta release after official bios 1.70. Has any one seen this problem on the Titanium or on recent bios releases from other manufacturers????


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have a MSI X370 Titanium . When they released official bios 1.70 and I flashed it the cpu multiplier stopped working. You had to boot at auto which meant stock frequency or else the system would not post. Several others reported the same issue though many others did NOT have the problem. So I had to revert to the previous stable beta 1.74. Now the same issue is occurring on beta 1.81 the next sequential beta release after official bios 1.70. Has any one seen this problem on the Titanium or on recent bios releases from other manufacturers????


sounds like a variant of the issue that's causing others to post and show normal settings yet wind up with fixed lower multi's. 15.5 commonly . 22.x for at least one other user. For them they found setting vcore under 1.35 permitted use of the multiplier. And I haven't checked out the less expensive thread lately so if it's been checked out already mea culpa =p


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> sounds like a variant of the issue that's causing others to post and show normal settings yet wind up with fixed lower multi's. 15.5 commonly . 22.x for at least one other user. For them they found setting vcore under 1.35 permitted use of the multiplier. And I haven't checked out the less expensive thread lately so if it's been checked out already culpa =p


I see no similarity with the problem you describe.I did my cpu overclocking by steps with 38 multiplier I set at 1.32 volts it did not post. It had absolutely nothing to do with vcore , it had everything to do with any multiplier change from auto would cause failure to post.. YHou can not post 3.875 GHZ on less than 1.35 volts and be stable with my 1800X cpu. So your solution is really a non-sequitor.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see no similarity with the problem you describe.I did my cpu overclocking by steps with 38 multiplier I set at 1.32 volts it did not post. It had absolutely nothing to do with vcore , it had everything to do with any multiplier change from auto would cause failure to post.. YHou can not post 3.875 GHZ on less than 1.35 volts and be stable with my 1800X cpu. So your solution is really a non-sequitor.


Eh, I didn't postulate a reason why. Won't bother. Your testing covered it. I noted a possibility you have eliminated, leaving aside your chips individual characteristics. You were already going down the right path looking to see if it happened to other vendors products. More specifically how about other msi? Agesa related would be wide spread non-vendor specific, as is the problem I mentioned.. but again you probably know that. Other's might not. Time to go see if others have tried Game Boost on/off on the off chance it paid off for both those issues.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Eh, I didn't postulate a reason why. Won't bother. Your testing covered it. I noted a possibility you have eliminated, leaving aside your chips individual characteristics. You were already going down the right path looking to see if it happened to other vendors products. More specifically how about other msi? Agesa related would be wide spread non-vendor specific, as is the problem I mentioned.. but again you probably know that. Other's might not. Time to go see if others have tried Game Boost on/off on the off chance it paid off for both those issues.


True but I will not accept using a kludge solution like gameboost. The multiplier is supposed to work and MSI has a responsibility to fix the issue. I know at least 3 others who posted on this sa,e issueeither on MSI forums or overclock.net. I assume there are others who posted on sites I do not frequent. There are stilkl others who have not posted. Since MSI motherboard support aid they were aware of it when I called Thursday, they should be working on a fix. But I have not heard any official word from them about a fix. I will call them on Monday again. I do not want to be sitting out in left field with future bios uodates not being fully functional.


----------



## Radical Vision

Too bad most of the MB manufacturers did die long ago, and today we can`t see ABIT AM4 board or Soltek....
And EVGA don`t make AMD based boards only intel, that seems dumb, intel will not have problems with EVGA if they start to make AMD boards..

Whatever how i see the brands/models now

Tier 1

1. Gigabyte x370 Aorus K7
2. ASRock Fatality Professional Gaming
3. ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero
4. MSI x370 Titanium

Tier 2

Price to performance boards
1. Gigabyte x370 Aorus 5
2. ASRock x370 Taichi
3. ASUS Prime X370
4. MSI X370 Pro Carbon

Well not sure why most people buys asus, die to their bad support and nothing interesting on AM4 socket...
Of course there is no need to buy the expensive versions of any of these boards, but on other hand i pay a little more to get all the futures.
Every B350 board is more then enough for 1700 to get up to 4GHz (if the silicon is good), but that boards are not with high end components on them, lower VRM count and more, so in the end getting the first tier or second seems better idea...


----------



## Performer81

Somehow my 3200MHZ overclock on the Biostar GT7 with COrsair LPX 3200 isnt stable anymore after i updated to the 1006 Bios. I can set it and its stable in windows but after every reboot the bios resets itself. Even after downgrading to the April Bios the same happens. It happens with XMp and manual settings. Does someone have any solution for this? It worked fine before so i am confused.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Somehow my 3200MHZ overclock on the Biostar GT7 with COrsair LPX 3200 isnt stable anymore after i updated to the 1006 Bios. I can set it and its stable in windows but after every reboot the bios resets itself. Even after downgrading to the April Bios the same happens. It happens with XMp and manual settings. Does someone have any solution for this? It worked fine before so i am confused.


Our ami bios, for every board, seems to store settings from different bios versions when we flash. No, it doesn't make sense, observed behaviour. GO figure.

Have you tried switching to the other bios or did you update both to X37A632.BST ?

Else. full drain and clear. Power off, unplugged, battery pulled. short clr cmos jumper 10 seconds. Press the power button while doing so. Sometimes we let them sit longer with the battery out .
works, every time? no. often enough to be worth trying though.

Good luck!


----------



## Performer81

CAnt belive it but it worked. After cmos clear it now holds its 3200MHZ overclock even after a restart with the exact same settings than before.









I didnt touch the bios jumper so i think i updated only one bios


----------



## elzhi

got my ram running at 3000hz or whatever, had it at 2933 before, yay


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> CAnt belive it but it worked. After cmos clear it now holds its 3200MHZ overclock even after a restart with the exact same settings than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt touch the bios jumper so i think i updated only one bios


I'm done with the GT7 personally. The BIOS is a mystery as far as how it decides to act. It will sometimes soft corrupt itself on failures which requires a CMOS clear. ATM I can't even overclock using the BIOS. If set the VCORE in the BIOS, software in Windows shows far less VCORE. 1.4 in BIOS shows 1.353 in Windows. The messed up thing is it does not increase with more VCORE in the BIOS. It's always 1.353. Ryzen Master works correctly to overclock. The monitoring programs report the voltage I set. I've CMOS jumpered and popped the CMOS battery and it the BIOS doesn't want to default.


----------



## Radical Vision

Not sure why someone will pick up Biostar board for AM4 instead of Gigabyte asrock or MSI...
Biostar was even back in the AthlonXP or Athlon64 days small player, not the best boards, just like asrock.
And that white socket lol what the hell, there are not white AMD PGA sockets since some AM3 and mostly AM3+ boards...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157779
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20AB350%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp


Lol that asrock boards look just like Gigabyte Gaming series, the hell they copy Gigabyte rofl...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I'm done with the GT7 personally. The BIOS is a mystery as far as how it decides to act. It will sometimes soft corrupt itself on failures which requires a CMOS clear. ATM I can't even overclock using the BIOS. If set the VCORE in the BIOS, software in Windows shows far less VCORE. 1.4 in BIOS shows 1.353 in Windows. The messed up thing is it does not increase with more VCORE in the BIOS. It's always 1.353. If I use Ryzen Master to overclock, the voltage reports the same voltage. Super messed up. I've CMOS jumpered and popped the CMOS battery and it the BIOS doesn't want to default.


Weird. I can't say I've read of a similar issue from other owners or I'd offer a solution. Then again, every board thus far has had a few outliers in terms of issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Not sure why someone will pick up Biostar board for AM4 instead of Gigabyte asrock or MSI...
> Biostar was even back in the AthlonXP or Athlon64 days small player, not the best boards, just like asrock.
> And that white socket lol what the hell, there are not white AMD PGA sockets since some AM3 and mostly AM3+ boards...
> Lol that asrock boards look just like Gigabyte Gaming series, the hell they copy Gigabyte rofl...


Because they're offering one of the top three VRM layouts on X370 boards? Because they're offering really nice value? Because other vendors being larger has never stopped those 'big-time vendors' from releasing rubbish alongside their good boards? Because I'm old enough to remember how good they've been in the past and pay enough attention to the current market to see that they've been competitive again since Z170?

Also, who cares about a white socket? Are you hanging your motherboards up on the wall without slotting parts? Because I can't see the dread white socket beneath my chip and block.


----------



## Radical Vision

They never did look or feel like premium or better made boards not before, not now as well. If the bios of biostar sucks even if they have more futures, better price and build quality who cares...
I see mostly the Gigabyte and the ASUS to have stable bioses, not much bugs what i see on asrock and MSi side i don`t like it, they feel like mostly hardware but without the software...
Did not see a single Biostar review in you tube from the major bloggers. Even the AMD itself did deliver *only* MSI, Asrock, Gigabyte, ASUS boards on the Zen launch not, a single Biostar, so there is reason for that......
I remember the old days, and i regret that many titans did fall. One of my favorite platforms socket 462 guess what ABIT first place, Gigabyte second place, DFI third place, MSI fourth, Soltek fifth place, EpoX sixth place, and after that are AOpen, ASUS, SOYO and in the end Biostar bcuz their board was nothing special it just was there, no OC, no great quality, no great bios, no futures what left for me to say......

But mostly regret that ABIT did gone, they was going to be the very best from all AM4 based boards. The NF7-S V2 insane quality build, great japan capacitors, great transistors, chokes and all, LanParty Ultra B was great OC board, but when it comes to stability and problem free it was total crap..........


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Not sure why someone will pick up Biostar board for AM4 instead of Gigabyte asrock or MSI...
> Biostar was even back in the AthlonXP or Athlon64 days small player, not the best boards, just like asrock.
> And that white socket lol what the hell, there are not white AMD PGA sockets since some AM3 and mostly AM3+ boards...


I bought it when there were no AM4 x370 boards in stock anywhere. I knew the BIOS would be a bit rough around the edges, but they release updates in reasonable amount of time. I assumed they'd be making things better, but the same soft crash quirks have existed since release. However the component quality is really good. The board itself is solid. It was a gamble sure. Gigabyte has about as terrible a BIOS as Biostar in my experience. MSI uses cheaper parts. Asrock I like. Asus I was happy with until they pissed me off with their first AMD Crosshair board. They didn't release the last microcode update for the last chip the board would support. I actually worked on the team that released a custom BIOS that added the microcode update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Weird. I can't say I've read of a similar issue from other owners or I'd offer a solution. Then again, every board thus far has had a few outliers in terms of issues.
> Because they're offering one of the top three VRM layouts on X370 boards? Because they're offering really nice value? Because other vendors being larger has never stopped those 'big-time vendors' from releasing rubbish alongside their good boards? Because I'm old enough to remember how good they've been in the past and pay enough attention to the current market to see that they've been competitive again since Z170?
> 
> Also, who cares about a white socket? Are you hanging your motherboards up on the wall without slotting parts? Because I can't see the dread white socket beneath my chip and block.


The only thing I can think of is that the GT7 owners I've see are all running X versions of Ryzen. Could be something with it running non-X CPUs. Could just be grasping also. The other weird part about my board is that it's a little noisy. I get coil whine "chirps" when the chip is overclocked. It's also quite slow on some benchmarks like Cinebench. Right now I'm only getting 1530 @ 4Ghz. However, just the other night I was getting 1670 where it should be. Reboot and perf is way down. It's hard to isolate what is going on. It could be the CPU training/initializing oddly. Memory values look fine in RTC though. What I do know is that if I try to RMA this board it's not the type of issue they or any manufacturer are going to fix. They would pop a chip in, boot to windows, and send it back because technically it works.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> They never did look or feel like premium or better made boards not before, not now as well. If the bios of biostar sucks even if they have more futures, better price and build quality who cares...
> I see mostly the Gigabyte and the ASUS to have stable bioses, not much bugs what i see on asrock and MSi side i don`t like it, they feel like mostly hardware but without the software...
> Did not see a single Biostar review in you tube from the major bloggers. Even the AMD itself did deliver *only* MSI, Asrock, Gigabyte, ASUS boards on the Zen launch not, a single Biostar, so there is reason for that......
> I remember the old days, and i regret that many titans did fall. One of my favorite platforms socket 462 guess what ABIT first place, Gigabyte second place, DFI third place, MSI fourth, Soltek fifth place, EpoX sixth place, and after that are AOpen, ASUS, SOYO and in the end Biostar bcuz their board was nothing special it just was there, no OC, no great quality, no great bios, no futures what left for me to say......
> 
> But mostly regret that ABIT did gone, they was going to be the very best from all AM4 based boards. The NF7-S V2 insane quality build, great japan capacitors, great transistors, chokes and all, LanParty Ultra B was great OC board, but when it comes to stability and problem free it was total crap..........


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8137/biostar-x370gt7-motherboard-review/index.html

I prefer their reviews to any YouTube video review. Much easier to read between the lines.

Biostar's first BIOS was released rough and in Chinglish. The subsequent versions have been rather decent, our friend in this thread's bizarre issue notwithstanding. Given that literally every vendor has had BIOS issues on this platform, I cannot single out a vendor as 'worst'. As to what AMD sent out, they also sent terrible RAM and all of those launch review boards had some glaring issues at the time. I wouldn't take that as proof-positive of anything except that those vendors are larger.

Biostar had good options for 790/890, napped on 970/990, and came back with very solid reviews on Z170. Ultimately, they made a good X370 board that offers components to par with anything else on the platform. All it's missing is an external clockgen, but then the most expensive board on the platform (from MSI) lacks this as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I bought it when there were no AM4 x370 boards in stock anywhere. I knew the BIOS would be a bit rough around the edges, but they release updates in reasonable amount of time. I assumed they'd be making things better, but the same soft crash quirks have existed since release. However the component quality is really good. The board itself is solid. It was a gamble sure. Gigabyte has about as terrible a BIOS as Biostar in my experience. MSI uses cheaper parts. Asrock I like. Asus I was happy with until they pissed me off with their first AMD Crosshair board. They didn't release the last microcode update for the last chip the board would support. I actually worked on the team that released a custom BIOS that added the microcode update.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that the GT7 owners I've see are all running X versions of Ryzen. Could be something with it running non-X CPUs. Could just be grasping also. The other weird part about my board is that it's a little noisy. I get coil whine "chirps" when the chip is overclocked. It's also quite slow on some benchmarks like Cinebench. Right now I'm only getting 1530 @ 4Ghz. However, just the other night I was getting 1670 where it should be. Reboot and perf is way down. It's hard to isolate what is going on. It could be the CPU training/initializing oddly. Memory values look fine in RTC though. What I do know is that if I try to RMA this board it's not the type of issue they or any manufacturer are going to fix. They would pop a chip in, boot to windows, and send it back because technically it works.


That could be. That's just an odd problem. Every vendor has a story like this floating around right now, I think as a product of the difficulty they've all had with BIOS work on AM4. Might as well press their support to see if you can get an RMA anyway. I'm sure they don't want someone floating around with a horror story about their lead product.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Lol that asrock boards look just like Gigabyte Gaming series, the hell they copy Gigabyte rofl...


I think you might need to get your eyes checked , they aren't even remotely similar.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I'm done with the GT7 personally. The BIOS is a mystery as far as how it decides to act. It will sometimes soft corrupt itself on failures which requires a CMOS clear. ATM I can't even overclock using the BIOS. If set the VCORE in the BIOS, software in Windows shows far less VCORE. 1.4 in BIOS shows 1.353 in Windows. The messed up thing is it does not increase with more VCORE in the BIOS. It's always 1.353. Ryzen Master works correctly to overclock. The monitoring programs report the voltage I set. I've CMOS jumpered and popped the CMOS battery and it the BIOS doesn't want to default.


I once had the problem that i was stuck at the Bios screen and nothing happend so i had to clear cmos and that helped. Overclocking is no problem and very easy, got even better with the new bios. You have to check voltage via hwinfo64, it reads correct, CPu-Z reads too little i think. Otherwise the board is fine, very good vrm, nice clean look and not so overloaded with crap like the other top tier Boards. Also i got it new for 130€, which is great.
The only thing i hate is that the bios can only control 4-pin fans, the others can only set via software to "auto" ehich is a little less noisy.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I once had the problem that i was stuck at the Bios screen and nothing happend so i had to clear cmos and that helped. Overclocking is no problem and very easy, got even better with the new bios. You have to check voltage via hwinfo64, it reads correct, CPu-Z reads too little i think. Otherwise the board is fine, very good vrm, nice clean look and not so overloaded with crap like the other top tier Boards. Also i got it new for 130€, which is great.


Yup I got the BIOS to fully reset. I have both HWinfo and HWmonitor. Both appear to be accurate enough. I definitely still think the board is worth looking at vs everything out there. Solid components and board design. These weird issues hit my tech inners in the wrong way though. I need to know what is wrong and to do that I need a control. So...

I have an Asus Strix X370-F on the way. It will be here tomorrow. I could have gone with the Taichi for a little less with the Newegg sale + rebate, but I figured since few if anyone has the Strix I would get the community first hand info on it. I really like that it has dedicated headers for a water pump and AIO. I plan to go full custom water soon. About the only potential niggle is that the heatsinks do no have a heatpipe, but they also look quite beefy. Really it's no worse than the Biostar in that area.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you might need to get your eyes checked , they aren't even remotely similar.


Uhhhh, i see matching red ram slots, they should sue.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Uhhhh, i see matching red ram slots, they should sue.


And PCIe Slots are at the bottom and reinforced, case closed, they are the same.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I'm done with the GT7 personally. The BIOS is a mystery as far as how it decides to act. It will sometimes soft corrupt itself on failures which requires a CMOS clear. ATM I can't even overclock using the BIOS. If set the VCORE in the BIOS, software in Windows shows far less VCORE. 1.4 in BIOS shows 1.353 in Windows. The messed up thing is it does not increase with more VCORE in the BIOS. It's always 1.353. Ryzen Master works correctly to overclock. The monitoring programs report the voltage I set. I've CMOS jumpered and popped the CMOS battery and it the BIOS doesn't want to default.


An old standard I have always heard (and most of the time fail to follow myself even though I know I should) is to flash to the same BIOS twice. Power off, clear CMOS, flash twice.
This is why I suspect I can't hold a 3200 XMP. I can reset several times and it seems fine however, a cold boot will put me into a 4x boot loop. I'm pretty sure doing what I just posted will remedy it. I'll get around to doing it eventually but....a nasty divorce is rearranging my priorities.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> I bought it when there were no AM4 x370 boards in stock anywhere. I knew the BIOS would be a bit rough around the edges, but they release updates in reasonable amount of time. I assumed they'd be making things better, but the same soft crash quirks have existed since release. However the component quality is really good. The board itself is solid. It was a gamble sure. Gigabyte has about as terrible a BIOS as Biostar in my experience. MSI uses cheaper parts. Asrock I like. Asus I was happy with until they pissed me off with their first AMD Crosshair board. They didn't release the last microcode update for the last chip the board would support. I actually worked on the team that released a custom BIOS that added the microcode update.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that the GT7 owners I've see are all running X versions of Ryzen. Could be something with it running non-X CPUs. Could just be grasping also. The other weird part about my board is that it's a little noisy. I get coil whine "chirps" when the chip is overclocked. It's also quite slow on some benchmarks like Cinebench. Right now I'm only getting 1530 @ 4Ghz. However, just the other night I was getting 1670 where it should be. Reboot and perf is way down. It's hard to isolate what is going on. It could be the CPU training/initializing oddly. Memory values look fine in RTC though. What I do know is that if I try to RMA this board it's not the type of issue they or any manufacturer are going to fix. They would pop a chip in, boot to windows, and send it back because technically it works.


My 1700 will finish a IBT at stock faster than my OC. That is and could be due to a number of things. Benchies are fun but not the be-all/end-all. I'm sure you will find a solution as to why your benchies are slower.

So far, other than the translations in BIOS, i like the GT7. I got it after a bunk Prime Pro (fluke from what I've seen) and have been pretty happy with it.
I got the board specifically due to the power delivery and quality of the parts and well it being (at the time) in the top 3 or 4. I do not believe this board is for the novice OC'er (me) however I like the challenge.
I think my limit with this board is 3950 @ 1.38....ish. No complaints really. I "can" get a 4.0 but I'm not comfortable with 1.4v (even though I have the cooling capability to do so).

Really from what I've read and have done myself, whatever limitations "most" people experience is due to the chip itself rather than what MB you have.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you might need to get your eyes checked , they aren't even remotely similar.


They have 4 mounting screws in the same place!
The same number of ram, pci and cpu sockets all of which are in almost the same places.

The real question is why is ASROCK copying the screw placement!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> They have 4 mounting screws in the same place!
> The same number of ram, pci and cpu sockets all of which are in almost the same places.
> 
> The real question is why is ASROCK copying the screw placement!


Patent infringement, sue for millions !!!


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Yup I got the BIOS to fully reset. I have both HWinfo and HWmonitor. Both appear to be accurate enough. I definitely still think the board is worth looking at vs everything out there. Solid components and board design. These weird issues hit my tech inners in the wrong way though. I need to know what is wrong and to do that I need a control. So...
> 
> I have an Asus Strix X370-F on the way. It will be here tomorrow. I could have gone with the Taichi for a little less with the Newegg sale + rebate, but I figured since few if anyone has the Strix I would get the community first hand info on it. I really like that it has dedicated headers for a water pump and AIO. I plan to go full custom water soon. About the only potential niggle is that the heatsinks do no have a heatpipe, but they also look quite beefy. Really it's no worse than the Biostar in that area.


I am having a bear of a time finding info on the Asus Strix X370-F because it is new. If you have been using it I would love to hear your opinion and experience with it. Anyone else with info, especially vrm info, would be greatly appreciated.

Youtube Reviews I found

Youtube reviews I found

Thanks!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I am having a bear of a time finding info on the Asus Strix X370-F because it is new. If you have been using it I would love to hear your opinion and experience with it. Anyone else with info, especially vrm info, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Youtube Reviews I found
> 
> Youtube reviews I found
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

Asus Strix X370-F uses the same controller as the X370 Pro and Crosshair VI (Probably the same on many of their intel boards...)

6+2 configuration with IR3555 for vcore . That's an integrated driver package we like. or I like at least. the 2 phases for soc are doubled to 4 and use the same integrated drivers.
for power delivery it looks pretty damn nice. On that front yay.

Typical blingy strix otherwise. I'd call it a no brainer buy recommendation unless perf came back negative on the other features in it's set. Memory wise it'll be fine and the only drawback is asus goin the wrong freaking direction with memory performance. a non issue unless you're competitively benching.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html
> 
> Asus Strix X370-F uses the same controller as the X370 Pro and Crosshair VI (Probably the same on many of their intel boards...)
> 
> 6+2 configuration with IR3555 for vcore . That's an integrated driver package we like. or I like at least. the 2 phases for soc are doubled to 4 and use the same integrated drivers.
> for power delivery it looks pretty damn nice. On that front yay.
> 
> Typical blingy strix otherwise. I'd call it a no brainer buy recommendation unless perf came back negative on the other features in it's set. Memory wise it'll be fine and the only drawback is asus goin the wrong freaking direction with memory performance. a non issue unless you're competitively benching.




The CH6 uses the CSD 87350 vrm along with the Prime Pro. Are both these vrm types good? I wonder why the Strix, which costs more than the Prime Pro uses different vrm chips. As long as they are high quality I guess.

Also,

Bingo

Credit
I guess I should have searched more to find the credit link. they discuss exactly what I was looking for. "IR3555 = 60A rating , X370-F STRIX uses 6x for CPU"


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I am having a bear of a time finding info on the Asus Strix X370-F because it is new. If you have been using it I would love to hear your opinion and experience with it. Anyone else with info, especially vrm info, would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Youtube Reviews I found
> 
> Youtube reviews I found
> 
> Thanks!


Just got it installed. Currently typing from it. Loaded 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 DOCP. Zero problems. No cold boot issue either. Hallelujah! Currently tweaking the overclock. Starting @ 3925 1.3625 vcore. I need to give it some slight LLC to combat the droop. The quick runs I've done shows performance where it should be. I'll start ramping towards 4 GHz in a bit.

Other than that the board itself solid. Good PCB. I like the layout. Everything is accessible. The heatsinks on the VRMs are quite beefy although it would be nice if they had a heatpipe connecting them so they can work together. There is no Dr Debug on it, but it does have Asus's QLED system that will tell you if it's the CPU, RAM, VGA, or boot where you are stuck. Honestly that is good enough for most people. It certainly is for me. Another corner cut is that to clear the CMOS you have to short two pins with a piece of metal. There isn't even a jumper let alone a button. Not a huge deal, but jumpers have to be fractions of a cent. The only other weirdness is that HWMonitor and CPU-Z show the VCORE @ 0.654. HWInfo works. It also detects an Asus EC monitoring chip. Looks like the softwares need to be updated for the board.

Definitely a winner so far. I'll have to see how the VRM temps are an what not.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Just got it installed. Currently typing from it. Loaded 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 DOCP. Zero problems. No cold boot issue either. Hallelujah! Currently tweaking the overclock. Starting @ 3925 1.3625 vcore. I need to give it some slight LLC to combat the droop. The quick runs I've done shows performance where it should be. I'll start ramping towards 4 GHz in a bit.
> 
> Other than that the board itself solid. Good PCB. I like the layout. Everything is accessible. The heatsinks on the VRMs are quite beefy although it would be nice if they had a heatpipe connecting them so they can work together. There is no Dr Debug on it, but it does have Asus's QLED system that will tell you if it's the CPU, RAM, VGA, or boot where you are stuck. Honestly that is good enough for most people. It certainly is for me. Another corner cut is that to clear the CMOS you have to short two pins with a piece of metal. There isn't even a jumper let alone a button. Not a huge deal, but jumpers have to be fractions of a cent. The only other weirdness is that HWMonitor and CPU-Z show the VCORE @ 0.654. HWInfo works. It also detects an Asus EC monitoring chip. Looks like the softwares need to be updated for the board.
> 
> Definitely a winner so far. I'll have to see how the VRM temps are an what not.


You can always do what I do all the time, connect Start/Reset button to those pins for cearing CMS. That way I don't have to dig in to reset it.


----------



## bigjdubb

I am trying to decide between the Asus Hero and the Gigabyte K7, which would you guys choose?

EDIT: with a 1700x.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Just got it installed. Currently typing from it. Loaded 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 DOCP. Zero problems. No cold boot issue either. Hallelujah! Currently tweaking the overclock. Starting @ 3925 1.3625 vcore. I need to give it some slight LLC to combat the droop. The quick runs I've done shows performance where it should be. I'll start ramping towards 4 GHz in a bit.
> 
> Other than that the board itself solid. Good PCB. I like the layout. Everything is accessible. The heatsinks on the VRMs are quite beefy although it would be nice if they had a heatpipe connecting them so they can work together. There is no Dr Debug on it, but it does have Asus's QLED system that will tell you if it's the CPU, RAM, VGA, or boot where you are stuck. Honestly that is good enough for most people. It certainly is for me. Another corner cut is that to clear the CMOS you have to short two pins with a piece of metal. There isn't even a jumper let alone a button. Not a huge deal, but jumpers have to be fractions of a cent. The only other weirdness is that HWMonitor and CPU-Z show the VCORE @ 0.654. HWInfo works. It also detects an Asus EC monitoring chip. Looks like the softwares need to be updated for the board.
> 
> Definitely a winner so far. I'll have to see how the VRM temps are an what not.


The only negatives for me were cramming the 8-pin into place while everything was installed (although that was mostly due to my cable being too short to allow for easy plugging in) and the awkward USB 3.0 front header placement. More CBS options in the BIOS would be nice but not really essential for me.

I've been super happy with mine so far, now I just need to get a CPU that doesn't suck into it.


----------



## Despoiler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> The only negatives for me were cramming the 8-pin into place while everything was installed (although that was mostly due to my cable being too short to allow for easy plugging in) and the awkward USB 3.0 front header placement. More CBS options in the BIOS would be nice but not really essential for me.
> 
> I've been super happy with mine so far, now I just need to get a CPU that doesn't suck into it.


Ya that 8 pin can be a real pain depending on the case. I'm in love with my Corsair 540. Obscene amounts of space everywhere. By far the easiest case I've ever worked with.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I am trying to decide between the Asus Hero and the Gigabyte K7, which would you guys choose?
> 
> EDIT: with a 1700x.


I've heard some good things about the K7, but I'd go CH6 if those were my choices. The CH6 is a very solid board with direct support from ASUS in the Owner's Thread, and the activity of that thread ensures that most common questions have already been answered. At this point it's a great choice for somebody who wants to dial in their OC and some 3200 RAM with minimal experimentation.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I am trying to decide between the Asus Hero and the Gigabyte K7, which would you guys choose?
> 
> EDIT: with a 1700x.


I run the ASUS C6H with the Ryzen 1700 and 3000Mhz Corsair Ram and it not only works great but looks great as well.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Any word on Asus creating an ITX board for Ryzen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> I hope ASUS does create a STRIX ITX AM4 board. Their Intel version looks 10/10. I will be getting the ASRocK one if I can on release date, have CPU, M2 & RAM in a corner


Should be quite soon, around sept/oct.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be quite soon, around sept/oct.


When will the publicity for it start ? End of August ? Really curious to see how it looks like


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've heard some good things about the K7, but I'd go CH6 if those were my choices. The CH6 is a very solid board with direct support from ASUS in the Owner's Thread, and the activity of that thread ensures that most common questions have already been answered. At this point it's a great choice for somebody who wants to dial in their OC and some 3200 RAM with minimal experimentation.


Still i don`t say Biostar are bad, but i don`t think they are top tier brand, but is good at least they did not die like ABIT, EpoX, Soltek and others, bcuz gigabyte, asus and msi need competition for lower prices...

CHVI is not a bad mobo, but as every asus product it have x2 critical points that will disgust every single hardware enthusiast. Like the asus RMA support, damn this people treat costumers like scum is not nice. I did got problems with Sabertooth 990FX R2, did blow the build in realtek card and no audio, i did send it for RMA. Guess what did happend after, they send me some crap mobo that was not mine, was other Sabertooth and was look so bad, scratches everywhere, on some places the board was naked no lacquer cover, the board was looking like fifth hand, and even more funny was the sound was still dead. I did ask the retailer to want from ASUS brand new Sabertooth or at least mine, but asus did not know where is my board *lol* (and my board was like brand new, no scratches no nothing) , and no new mobo they did not have stock, but on amazon and other places there was sabertooth 990FX R2. At lest they did give me x3 more options the lower class M5A99FX pro R2, the brand new CHVZ or replace from asus used CHV. Most funny thing here was asus did want about 100$ more for the Crosshair Formula Z then it was cost in the retailer brand new... I ended up getting the used CHV, at least was ok, and in not such bad condition. But still this asus costumer services sucks and bad, this is why i say to people to avoid asus products...
And what about memory compatibility, i did change x3 asus boards and all of them did get damn memory problems, it was not the memory it was not the processor, i did change x3 processors die to thinking is the memory controller, or x4 memory kits, still the same system stability issues, memory errors in mem test 86+ and more trash to come... This is why ASUS have memory OK buttons on every single board, bcuz they have memory problems, and many people knows this, at least after all memory problems i did found at least G. Skill works with the damn asus....
So no thanks i may like much ASUS Xonar Essence cards, but their motherboards and video cards have much problems, and for this price tag asus have they need to be premium, not to have only better bios and little better VRM components.....


----------



## Despoiler

Strix X370-F BIOS impressions.

It's clear that most BIOS makers haven't taken any classes on UI design. Asus is no exception. There is so much stuff crammed seemingly everywhere that for the uninitiated it could be daunting. It took me probably 20 minutes to get a handle on how they do overclocking and voltage and where to find everything I need. The onscreen explanations are about as useful as the GT7's chinglish.

*AI Tweaker* is where the OC settings are. Set the values to manual and then set the value. STandard stuff. There is however a lot of scrolling. Oh and nested menus for the lose.

*RAM*. This was actually the easiest setting to find and set. Set mode to DOCP if using RAM with XMP. It should grab the XMP profile automatically.

*CPU OC* Set CPU clock to manual and increase FID. The target clock is at the top left even though you are changing the value in the middle of the screen and the right side of the screen shows the saved values. The FID info is on the bottom left which is the formula for calculating the target value. Took me a minute to figure out what clockrate I was setting. This whole section could be vastly better.

*Digi+VRM* menu. I know what this is, but maybe just "Power" would be better. This is where you find VCORE and LLC amongst other things.
-VCORE only has an override option. No adaptive. I don't believe this actually matters with Ryzen because even on the GT7, Ryzen's power saving always works with override or adaptive. You'd actually have to disable the power parts of SenseMI for it to function like a true override. This is OK by me.
-LLC. Steps 1-5. Low to high. This is not explained anywhere. In my testing it looks like step 5 = exact value you set VCORE to. Steps 1-4 allow varying degrees of vdroop. I don't really like this. It definitely needs to be explained in whatever way it works, but I can't think of any reason why you would want anything, but a little droop, exactly VCORE, or a little more voltage than VCORE. It is however safe the way these did it. I think Asrock goes high to low? Definitely don't want people blasting their chips with voltage if they don't know what they are doing.
-Other options. Asus has a bunch of options to change the way the VRM phases function. Straight up modes for your VRMs. This is really cool, but again zero information what it's actually doing and the pros and cons of one setting vs another.

Additional notes. This board runs a lot cooler on benchmark runs than the GT7. GT7 would heat up the CPU noticeably faster. This was part of my hypothesis that there is something not quite right on my particular GT7.

Asus is the Samsung of motherboards. Cram as much stuff and bloat into where ever there is space. The BIOS options are expansive, but it's a cluttered mess. I can't even imagine being new to PC overclocking and trying to figure the Asus BIOS out. The good is that so far everything just works. I haven't had to fight the board itself. Not having to go through the 5 failed POST reset sequence is much appreciated. Overall that is what is what is most important.


----------



## gupsterg

To me the ROG UEFI is simply the best.

Abundance of options. It can seem daunting at first but as soon as you have got the "tweak fever" it feels intuitive and correctly labeled/organised.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Still i don`t say Biostar are bad, but i don`t think they are top tier brand, but is good at least they did not die like ABIT, EpoX, Soltek and others, bcuz gigabyte, asus and msi need competition for lower prices...
> 
> CHVI is not a bad mobo, but as every asus product it have x2 critical points that will disgust every single hardware enthusiast. Like the asus RMA support, damn this people treat costumers like scum is not nice. I did got problems with Sabertooth 990FX R2, did blow the build in realtek card and no audio, i did send it for RMA. Guess what did happend after, they send me some crap mobo that was not mine, was other Sabertooth and was look so bad, scratches everywhere, on some places the board was naked no lacquer cover, the board was looking like fifth hand, and even more funny was the sound was still dead. I did ask the retailer to want from ASUS brand new Sabertooth or at least mine, but asus did not know where is my board *lol* (and my board was like brand new, no scratches no nothing) , and no new mobo they did not have stock, but on amazon and other places there was sabertooth 990FX R2. At lest they did give me x3 more options the lower class M5A99FX pro R2, the brand new CHVZ or replace from asus used CHV. Most funny thing here was asus did want about 100$ more for the Crosshair Formula Z then it was cost in the retailer brand new... I ended up getting the used CHV, at least was ok, and in not such bad condition. But still this asus costumer services sucks and bad, this is why i say to people to avoid asus products...
> And what about memory compatibility, i did change x3 asus boards and all of them did get damn memory problems, it was not the memory it was not the processor, i did change x3 processors die to thinking is the memory controller, or x4 memory kits, still the same system stability issues, memory errors in mem test 86+ and more trash to come... This is why ASUS have memory OK buttons on every single board, bcuz they have memory problems, and many people knows this, at least after all memory problems i did found at least G. Skill works with the damn asus....
> So no thanks i may like much ASUS Xonar Essence cards, but their motherboards and video cards have much problems, and for this price tag asus have they need to be premium, not to have only better bios and little better VRM components.....


cuz Asus RMA support, I haven't bought a Asus product since 2007...


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've heard some good things about the K7, but I'd go CH6 if those were my choices. The CH6 is a very solid board with direct support from ASUS in the Owner's Thread, and the activity of that thread ensures that most common questions have already been answered. At this point it's a great choice for somebody who wants to dial in their OC and some 3200 RAM with minimal experimentation.


I think I am going to stick with the CH6. I found a thread on here for the K7 and have decided that I don't want to deal with the possibility of having the issues some owners are having. The CH6 seems to be a pretty solid product for Ryzen, I just wish the power button on the mobo was in the top right instead of the bottom edge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> cuz Asus RMA support, I haven't bought a Asus product since 2007...


I wouldn't know about their RMA process since I have never had to RMA any of my ASUS motherboards. I understand the feeling though, having to RMA things is the reason I don't buy MSI motherboards.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despoiler*
> 
> Strix X370-F BIOS impressions. *CPU OC* Set CPU clock to manual and increase FID. The target clock is at the top left even though you are changing the value in the middle of the screen and the right side of the screen shows the saved values. The FID info is on the bottom left which is the formula for calculating the target value. Took me a minute to figure out what clockrate I was setting. This whole section could be vastly better.


You can just type in multiplier values. There's also a manual vcore setting on the main screen.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think I am going to stick with the CH6. I found a thread on here for the K7 and have decided that I don't want to deal with the possibility of having the issues some owners are having. The CH6 seems to be a pretty solid product for Ryzen, I just wish the power button on the mobo was in the top right instead of the bottom edge.
> I wouldn't know about their RMA process since I have never had to RMA any of my ASUS motherboards. I understand the feeling though, having to RMA things is the reason I don't buy MSI motherboards.


But that's the thing, Asus makes very good products, good quality pretty good build, but when the product fail, just fail, is like they know they make good products and if it fails, got to be the end user's fault

when I had to RMA my board, they just simple ignore me...

but, that was long time ago, I'd let go and bought a Gigabyte


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think I am going to stick with the CH6. I found a thread on here for the K7 and have decided that I don't want to deal with the possibility of having the issues some owners are having. The CH6 seems to be a pretty solid product for Ryzen, I just wish the power button on the mobo was in the top right instead of the bottom edge.


I have owned C6H since launch. I pre-ordered on 1st March, received 10th March, so very early board.

So far no revision of PCB has occurred.

So far issues have been as swiftly as possible resolved by ASUS on UEFI front, I have collected ~25 UEFIs. More and more options have been given, for more tweakability / stabilizing OC.

Early on there was a bricking issue, 10/03/17, Elmor posted UEFI to fix that.

ASUS Aura did not use correct mutex and as G.Skill RGB RAM employs SPD write to work, there wwas SPD corruption issue. ASUS addressed that, other vendor board RGB SW still may have an issue, as it was not only Asus SW not using correct mutex, even G.Skill's own SW lacked it.

ASUS Aura chip on mobo, some were having an issue, I didn't. Recently ASUS released a FW flash that sorts it.

ASUS MemtweakIt wasn't showing correct info on AGESA 1.0.06 based UEFI, again sorted.

The C6H has the best UEFI AFAIK, I have been keeping tabs on Taichi and K7 thread. There was a heatwave for several days in the UK, I saw ~32°C room ambient, board continued to impress. I did not relent with stress testing etc even then. I have done hours/days of back to back usage/stress testing. Not light either, I throw things like IBT AVX, Y-Cruncher, [email protected] at the rig like I'd play a game.

The flashback feature is great as well, onboard flasher where CPU, etc is not needed.

I have never needed to RMA an ASUS board, I caned my ASUS Maximus VII Ranger, see my signature for what it achieved. Again on air like my Ryzen build. To date I run an ASUS P5K Premium Black Pearl with OC'd Q6600, bought in 2007. I can show you ~175hrs straight of [email protected] running on that rig in 2017.

Yeah RMA from what I have read isn't great in the UK, but read plenty of other vendor horror stories. I bought from Amazon UK as for 1st year it's full refund or new board from them.

All in all C6H has me grinning ear to ear. Yeah there's boards with dual LAN, audio, etc, do I need those features? no. So I got a C6H as the features fit the bill and I luv'd my experience of OC'ing on past ASUS boards. And this one has not made me think otherwise.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well I got an EK monoblock and G.Skill ram on the way and I will pick up the 1700x and CH6 from Microcenter this weekend. I'm exceited, the last AMD rig I built for myself used a slot instead of a socket.


----------



## gupsterg

I reckon you will be fine







. Which G.Skill RAM you getting?

Aim for Samsung B die, ref this thread. I have Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. Early UEFI, depending on which CPU I used I was at ~2933/3200MHz. Now I use 3333MHz tight setup for 24/7 use, I had cold boot issue but again Elmor came to aid with a test ROM. Which resolved it for me, another has also been using it and again resolved. So hopefully next release of UEFI will be another improvement.

I have had ~3500MHz C16 2T out of my HW, but 3333MHz C14 1T with tight subtimings beats that for benching/daily performance, so I use that.


----------



## Radical Vision

Before i was a fan of asus ROG series like Crosshair IV Extreme (this was the last good mobo for AMD), Crosshair V, but did not like at all the Hero, where is the futures like on the K7, and the answer is there is none. Yes the bios flashback seems nice, but no steel slots on all slots why, and why no dual lan or other things. The whole concept on CHVI is all about max OC, and that is about it, no futures, higher price. I expect the AM4 ROG mobo to have all futures of the K7, and then i will call it the great AM4 board, but they just put the parts and that is about it, nothing interesting in that board + if someone with CHVI need RMA before the 3 years warranty, he will be like trowing money in the fire........

Is not about if me, you or other people need all the futures like on K7. No i don`t need more then one audio card, usb headers, lan card (well with x2 lan cards you can plug secondary cable and get no high ping in all online games..), or even steels on every damn slots, no i don`t. But i want to see for what i pay my money, and i see Gigabyte at least did put tons of things, while asus did put what, nothing, and ROG even cost 40$ more. here is about what i get for my money, and the only board that have tons of things that cost money is K7..........


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> But that's the thing, Asus makes very good products, good quality pretty good build, but when the product fail, just fail, is like they know they make good products and if it fails, got to be the end user's fault
> 
> when I had to RMA my board, they just simple ignore me...
> 
> but, that was long time ago, I'd let go and bought a Gigabyte


I just RMA-ed my Asusu Prime x370 pro, lights stopped working. Got new one in 9 days but that was thru the store I bought it from..


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Before i was a fan of asus ROG series like Crosshair IV Extreme (this was the last good mobo for AMD), Crosshair V, but did not like at all the Hero, where is the futures like on the K7, and the answer is there is none. Yes the bios flashback seems nice, but no steel slots on all slots why, and why no dual lan or other things. The whole concept on CHVI is all about max OC, and that is about it, no futures, higher price. I expect the AM4 ROG mobo to have all futures of the K7, and then i will call it the great AM4 board, but they just put the parts and that is about it, nothing interesting in that board + if someone with CHVI need RMA before the 3 years warranty, he will be like trowing money in the fire........
> 
> Is not about if me, you or other people need all the futures like on K7. No i don`t need more then one audio card, usb headers, lan card (well with x2 lan cards you can plug secondary cable and get no high ping in all online games..), or even steels on every damn slots, no i don`t. But i want to see for what i pay my money, and i see Gigabyte at least did put tons of things, while asus did put what, nothing, and ROG even cost 40$ more. here is about what i get for my money, and the only board that have tons of things that cost money is K7..........


Asus hasn't labeled it's reinforcement of pcie and ram with a buzzworthy title.. It's there.
Other features? Bclk works better. Adjustable vrm freq (something gigabyte should hae done by now...) better ram support for craptastic kits perhaps back to vrm. somewhat cooler.... oh and those am3 mounting options. Brilliant way to garner extra market share early. Dual lan apparently not something they wanted to trot out. yet. Dual bios , well if there's worked as well as gigabyte's that would truly have been a wretched experience at first.

Both are very promising if you look at them for what they are, top of the line product offerings at launch. Both improved tremendously since and next round of offerings have room for improvement.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I reckon you will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which G.Skill RAM you getting?
> 
> Aim for Samsung B die, ref this thread. I have Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. Early UEFI, depending on which CPU I used I was at ~2933/3200MHz. Now I use 3333MHz tight setup for 24/7 use, I had cold boot issue but again Elmor came to aid with a test ROM. Which resolved it for me, another has also been using it and again resolved. So hopefully next release of UEFI will be another improvement.
> 
> I have had ~3500MHz C16 2T out of my HW, but 3333MHz C14 1T with tight subtimings beats that for benching/daily performance, so I use that.


I played it safe and got the G.Skill FlareX 3200.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Before i was a fan of asus ROG series like Crosshair IV Extreme (this was the last good mobo for AMD), Crosshair V, but did not like at all the Hero, where is the futures like on the K7, and the answer is there is none. Yes the bios flashback seems nice, but no steel slots on all slots why, and why no dual lan or other things. The whole concept on CHVI is all about max OC, and that is about it, no futures, higher price. I expect the AM4 ROG mobo to have all futures of the K7, and then i will call it the great AM4 board, but they just put the parts and that is about it, nothing interesting in that board + if someone with CHVI need RMA before the 3 years warranty, he will be like trowing money in the fire........
> 
> Is not about if me, you or other people need all the futures like on K7. No i don`t need more then one audio card, usb headers, lan card (well with x2 lan cards you can plug secondary cable and get no high ping in all online games..), or even steels on every damn slots, no i don`t. But i want to see for what i pay my money, and i see Gigabyte at least did put tons of things, while asus did put what, nothing, and ROG even cost 40$ more. here is about what i get for my money, and the only board that have tons of things that cost money is K7..........


My M7R had no steel. I went through 4x differing Hawaii cards and 11x Fiji cards from 2015 to 2017, all was fine. So a feature I don't need and don't look for.

Dual bios is handy, I don't miss it as have Flashback, onboard SPI flasher. So if I had power failure whilst flashing UEFI or corrupt UEFI I can recover board.

I don't use LAN, so I disable it.

I don't use onboard sound so I disable it.

When I do sell board they are there for someone.

The extra USB I wanted on back they are there. I found C6H has what I wanted as headers, etc. I wanted easy to use VCORE points whilst I got to grips with board, C6H has them. I wanted to use a AM3 cooler as didn't want to buy another or wait for ThermalRight to ship, etc. I wanted a great VRM, C6H has it, I have had to do nothing to the VRM heatsink or add extra cooling to area.

RGB I don't care about, if this board didn't have single lit section or RGB header I wouldn't mind.

In the UK K7 and C6H at launch both similar price and even now. Check Amazon UK.

What do I want daily?

A feature rich UEFI and OC / tweak ability. So it was the C6H for me.

I bought my M7R for £133 inc VAT & shipping. It came with a FOC ASUS Front Base Panel, I had no need for it and sold the panel. I netted ~£35 back, final cost ~£98. When I came to sell it again I used an ebay FVF promo to sell. Guess what? due to it's desirability it sold for £149.99







. I paid ~3.5% to PayPal > £144.41, ebay fee £1 > £143.41, shipping ~£7.50, netted £135.91.

ebay sold listing link my M7R.



Reads like a happy buyer from feedback







.

I expect the C6H is also as desirable, if not more







.

I respect your choice and experience, I made my own for my needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I played it safe and got the G.Skill FlareX 3200.


Sweet







. Voodoo Jungle, author of Thaiphoon Burner said if you remove spreaders it's same PCB as Trident Z, so as you'll have single rank Samsung B Die it should be good







. Check out the memory thread in my signature.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I just RMA-ed my Asusu Prime x370 pro, lights stopped working. Got new one in 9 days but that was thru the store I bought it from..


at least someone is taking care of business


----------



## Kriant

So far my C6H experience is...mixed. I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Before i was a fan of asus ROG series like Crosshair IV Extreme (this was the last good mobo for AMD), Crosshair V, but did not like at all the Hero, where is the futures like on the K7, and the answer is there is none. Yes the bios flashback seems nice, but no steel slots on all slots why, and why no dual lan or other things. The whole concept on CHVI is all about max OC, and that is about it, no futures, higher price. I expect the AM4 ROG mobo to have all futures of the K7, and then i will call it the great AM4 board, but they just put the parts and that is about it, nothing interesting in that board + if someone with CHVI need RMA before the 3 years warranty, he will be like trowing money in the fire........
> 
> Is not about if me, you or other people need all the futures like on K7. No i don`t need more then one audio card, usb headers, lan card (well with x2 lan cards you can plug secondary cable and get no high ping in all online games..), or even steels on every damn slots, no i don`t. But i want to see for what i pay my money, and i see Gigabyte at least did put tons of things, while asus did put what, nothing, and ROG even cost 40$ more. here is about what i get for my money, and the only board that have tons of things that cost money is K7..........


What features are missing at C6H that you'll find on K7? Because as far as reinforced slots, usb headers and audio is going - Crosshair got you covered. Also better VRM, more bios updates etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah the 32GB RAM has it mixed for you IMO (G.Skill F4-3200C15D-32GTZ).

Current IMC FW / UEFI iteration isn't as sweet for that, but some on differing CPU sample and even 32GB but 4x 8GB have 3466MHz stable. For example checkout finalheaven's result in memory thread. The CPU that I have done ~3500MHz was at one point only doing 3200MHz MAX.


----------



## kushorange

The k7 motherboard has been great for me. Running 3333mhz CAS14 with CPU at 3.9ghz.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> The k7 motherboard has been great for me. Running 3333mhz CAS14 with CPU at 3.9ghz.


And what is your memory model and rated speed and timings. Remember to post that so we have an idea of what you accomplished. It is also important to consider the quality of your cpu's memory controller . It varies widely from cpu to cpu. I havbe an average one. It is primarily an issue of pur luck as I have tried every technique to get my dual rank 16 GB dimms to run at 3200 mhz with stability. They are Samsung B-die rated at 14-14-14-34 DDR4 3200. They can never pass the Y-crunch memory stress test. Yet at 3066mhz, I have them running at 14-14-14-32 with complete stability. It has to be my IMC is just lacking. I have 32GB of memory running on a Ryzen 1800X on an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard at 3.875GHZ cpu frequency. Prime stable and Ycrunch stable.


----------



## Radical Vision

What K7 have more then CHVI are you really asking this ?

Aorus K7 :

Steel slots
Dual bios
dual lan
dual audio
dual USB
tons of RGB Fusion
x8 hybrid fan headers
x9 temperature sensors
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5
price/ best value for money
PS2 connector
Metal gold plated jacks (asus have cheap look plastic + metal)
U.2 ports
USB dac up amplifier
XSplit gamecaster + broadcaster for one year...
LN2 ready

ROG CHVI :

Best bios out there
Little better VRM components then K7
Great heatsink + pipe
Bios flashback (dual bios still superior if i don`t have flash drive ?)
AM3/AM4 mounting support
Kapersky antivirus
LN2+ ready

Yes the CHVI have way better VRM cooling, and little better VRM components, but the K7 is capable of LN2 OC no problem, and if i need some day RMA i can speak with Gigabyte about it, if someone of you will need support from ASUS they will send you all away what a nice company......
As you can see the K7 in terms of what you get for your money kills the ROG............
More bios updates is this a joke, this is why on the bios download section on the CHVI site there is still AGESA 1004 LOL...
Not to mention the ******ed memory problems ASUS have from many ram brands, and that mem. OK button, guess why is there.....

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.bg/2017/06/new-amd-frequency-memory-record-set-by.html?m=1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/1970#post_26190872

So in the end the ROG CHVI is the "best" AM4 mobo out there, this is why i did not choose it, bcuz is the best one yeah right.....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> at least someone is taking care of business


Well, they did gave me a bit of runaround but a message to local Asus representative in regional (Balkans) office fixed it in a hurry.


----------



## gupsterg

You keep going on about steel slots.

They are not solid steel, it's a shielding, pining the slots to board.

The C6H has the 2 slots that would be used for a GPU that way as well. You are aware that the 3rd slot runs at 4x on K7/C6H?
Quote:


> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
> * For optimum performance, if only one PCI Express graphics card is to be installed, be sure to install it in the PCIEX16 slot.
> * Actual support may vary by CPU.
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8)
> * The PCIEX8 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX16 slot. When the PCIEX8 slot is populated, the PCIEX16 slot operates at up to x8 mode.
> * Actual support may vary by CPU.
> (The PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots conform to PCI Express 3.0 standard.)
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, *running at x4 (PCIEX4)*
> * The PCIEX4 slot shares bandwidth with all of the PCI Express x1 slots. The PCIEX4 slot operates at up to x4 mode when all of the PCI Express x1 slots are empty.


I guess you're using 3 way Crossfire or SLi so making use of the all reinforced steel slots everyday by interchanging GPUs







.

Who doesn't have USB flash stick? are they really that expensive?







. You enjoy your dual bios







, I'll enjoy Flashback feature







.

Dual Audio I guess you have several sets of speakers







.

IMO Gigabyte offer Dual LAN as there are plenty that don't prefer Killer NIC, so they have both, to target as much buyers. I hope you are making use of them both









The C6H has temperature sensor in Socket, VRM, Chipset, motherboard. Which matches the K7 for those sensors. Viewing the image of K7 on their site it has 3 sensors near PCI-E slots, I have never read any one querying or asking what is the temperature of my PCI-E Slots







Please show an example of case use







. Then the K7 has 2 temperature sensor connectors included in that count of 9, C6H has 1. Whoopie do I'm missing 1x temperature sensor and 3x PCI-E slot temperature sensors







.

The C6H for WC has:-

1 x W_IN header
1 x W_OUT header
1 x W_FLOW header

Does the K7? oh but it has "all steel slots", "dual bios", 1x extra temp sensor and 3 PCI-E Slot temp sensors







. Also from what I recall the C6H 1 x W_PUMP+ connector is higher watt capable than K7, I will recheck







. I also mentioned before the C6H has VCORE, DRAM, SOC, VDDP, 1.8V PLL, SB DMM points, you missed that off your feature list of C6H







, besides the WC headers above







.

I think you need to read the C6H specs as it clearly states "5 x Gold-plated audio jacks", I really don't sit and look at the audio jacks, so I hope you enjoy looking at the more expensive looking ones of K7







.

I hope you've got a U.2 drive from the diverse range available on the market







. They are cost effective as well







. Seems like slightly more diverse range than SATA Express, you must have also had a SATA express drive? if no, why not?

You do know how that RAM OC was achieved? So I hope you downclock your CPU and run single channel RAM to have ~4080MHz







. I'll stick to dual channel with lower MHz with a CPU OC







.

Like I said before I buy want I need and use.

I know I'd want PStates access in UEFI which IIRC the K7 lacks?

I also recall you guys enter timings for both dimm channels? I can see the advantages there







.

There are probably more UEFI differences, again I said before, as the UEFI is key in user experience of a motherboard I prefer ASUS implementation in the past and currently.

I will no longer waste time posting a reply, this is my final one on my choice. So I'm enjoying my board, I hope you enjoy yours







.


----------



## Radical Vision

Good, enjoy your ROG after all you did pay more for it..
Is not about fanboyism, brand loyalty or something like that (at least from my side), after all i did hate years before Gigabyte, and liked more ASUS, but i did have problems with their boards on AM3 and AM3+ later platforms as well as asrock, while i know many people around me or colleagues that did use Gigabyte from years and they all are happy, no problems, no dead boards or video cards. I did speak with many others or go to services to see what is happend there, guess what Gigabyte pile of dead boards was small, while asus and asrock was so much bigger, and is not bcuz they did sell more asus and asrock boards.... This means the overall Gigabyte quality is superior, and do you know the *only* MB manufacturer that have his own factory not asus, not asrock, no msi or others but Gigabyte... The so called best asus boards are all made from foxconn, you can`t compare foxconn quality to the Gigabyte`s factory one is mile ahead...

About all other seems you want to justify your choice and that you spend more money, for product that lacks lot of things i did say in my previous post..
By steel slots we all know what i mean, reinforced slots, and Gigabyte did spend money to do this, while asus did save money, bcoz they seems more greedy. Asus did save money from dual bioses and all the other stuff on the CHVI, and i don`t like companies that cheap out on things they can just put.

So the Zen processors are pulling 500W only the CPU so gigabyte users can`t live without pstates, is good too have more options, but in the end the real difference is close to none.
You did state lot of bios things, and i did say ROG have the best of the best bios, but that is about it, only better bios and heatsink, nothing more. If CHVI was full with all of the features, and what currently it have i was going to get the CHVI, but this mobo is joke for me, it offers just more bios things and that is about it, no many audio, no many lan and more and i think high end board need to offers many many options and things i don`t even need just to see they at least did try to justify the high price, and the K7 do that on great way, while asus just put there bigger heatsink and great bios and nothing more.
Seems you miss the point what you get for your money, and be sure K7 gives way more then every other board out there, with some fans on the VRM will be fine even on very high OC...

in the end is funny, how you defend asus for been greedy, where are all the options and things on the CHVI if i will pay 250$ for ROG i want all the features of K7, ROG and even more, if they can just put better bios well then they can go to hell + asus memory compatibility problems (mem. OK button) and asus support are worst cons then Gigabyte`s bad heatsink (without the damn pipe...)


----------



## gupsterg

In my signature are 2 Intel rigs, I went AMD now. Why do you think that is?

I have no brand loyalty.

I buy what I wish.

I do not dispute the K7 is not a good board.

Each post I have said it was not for me, as I wanted what I wanted and the C6H was it.

I mean you no malice and hope I did not offend you, I did not feel offended by your posts also







.

Enjoy your board as I am enjoying mine







.

I can also show posts where I criticised UEFI options of Prime X370 Pro and ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming, so I am no blind fan boy







.


----------



## Radical Vision

Well then you liked Crosshair, die to better bios and heatsink, i liked more the K7 bcuz what i get for my money, different humans, different opinions and tastes...
One thing is for sure both board sucks compared to what ABIT was going to make if they was still alive, Oscar Wu was insane engineer back then ABIT NF7, ABIT BE6-II and other boards engineered from him was so much better, of later when he moved up to DFI and started the LanParty series, man this boards was monsters when it comes to OC, best bioses, best VRMs. The LanParty DK 790FXB back in the years was so much better then any other brand, even Gigabyte, ASUS ROG Crosshair 1 and Crosshair Formula, all of them did suck compared to this beast, is top board for overclockers on socket AM2+, but that is in the past too bad.............


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> And what is your memory model and rated speed and timings. Remember to post that so we have an idea of what you accomplished. It is also important to consider the quality of your cpu's memory controller . It varies widely from cpu to cpu. I havbe an average one. It is primarily an issue of pur luck as I have tried every technique to get my dual rank 16 GB dimms to run at 3200 mhz with stability. They are Samsung B-die rated at 14-14-14-34 DDR4 3200. They can never pass the Y-crunch memory stress test. Yet at 3066mhz, I have them running at 14-14-14-32 with complete stability. It has to be my IMC is just lacking. I have 32GB of memory running on a Ryzen 1800X on an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard at 3.875GHZ cpu frequency. Prime stable and Ycrunch stable.


What is the Y-Crunch memory stress test? I don't recall Y-crunch being one of the Memtest86+ or Windows mem. diagnostics but the whole test cycles take so long I can't sit at the computer watching each one go past.

I've been experiencing a problem getting my memory stable at 2933 but I'm getting random things that happen, mostly warning ESENT errors popping up in the eventlog along with Fast Boot failures and critical Kernel errors related to uncontrolled shutdowns. I also suspect the soft bricks I've experienced are related so I'm just running at memory at 2666 as a result, with the R7-1700 at 3.825Gig. Thing is: it passes a battery of both the above memory diagnostics, either of which seems pretty exhaustive.


----------



## sandywind

Next week I'll be starting my build of a C6H + 1700x.

After browsing the Ryzen Memory IC Collection Thread, I hoped that dual rank 32GB RAM at 3200, for example G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ as 2x16GB, could work, but I've also read elsewhere that either single rank, or Ryzen-optimized RAM, or even installing smaller sized modules greatly increase the chances to reach 3200. Thus basically it would be up to me to decide if I prefer greater speed and less capacity or the inverse. Is this still true?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In my signature are 2 Intel rigs, I went AMD now. Why do you think that is?
> 
> I have no brand loyalty.
> 
> I buy what I wish.
> 
> I do not dispute the K7 is not a good board.
> 
> Each post I have said it was not for me, as I wanted what I wanted and the C6H was it.
> 
> I mean you no malice and hope I did not offend you, I did not feel offended by your posts also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Enjoy your board as I am enjoying mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can also show posts where I criticised UEFI options of Prime X370 Pro and ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming, so I am no blind fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you like any board other than what he has you are obviously just a silly "fanboi"


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> Next week I'll be starting my build of a C6H + 1700x.
> 
> After browsing the Ryzen Memory IC Collection Thread, I hoped that dual rank 32GB RAM at 3200, for example G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL14 F4-3200C14D-32GTZ as 2x16GB, could work, but I've also read elsewhere that either single rank, or Ryzen-optimized RAM, or even installing smaller sized modules greatly increase the chances to reach 3200. Thus basically it would be up to me to decide if I prefer greater speed and less capacity or the inverse. Is this still true?


Better buy 1700 and play the silicon lottery, or just the 1800X, bcuz i have seen 1700x that can`t reach my 3.9GHz lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you like any board other than what he has you are obviously just a silly "fanboi"


And that comes from the guy that use MSI that have trash quality and inferior components...
Most MSI AM3+ boards sucks bad, even the 990FX chipset ones did not cover the 220WTDP of FX9xxx guess why.....

Tons of MSI world`s finest rofl....
And about 10-13 gigabyte boards, but the MSI count is ******ed RIP MSI, RIP Titanium, RIP price...
http://www.overclock.net/a/database-of-motherboard-vrm-failure-incidents

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a8k1fAzGnSNQGsMJi4Rl22RRdG_4ni98heLTM_SxNGQ/pub?gid=0


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you like any board other than what he has you are obviously just a silly "fanboi"














We have no freedom of choice







.


----------



## sandywind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Better buy 1700 and play the silicon lottery, or just the 1800X, bcuz i have seen 1700x that can`t reach my 3.9GHz lol...


Well, I guess there exist 1700x units that are inferior to some 1700 ones. Though I doubt the histograms of the two populations, with respect to, say, max OC frequency, cannot be clearly separated. I assume from what you say the Ryzen 1700 has a large variance. The question is then, how much variability the 1700x's have. If it's a very very narrow curve then maybe you are right, it's not really worth. Otherwise, there are two lotteries.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you like any board other than what he has you are obviously just a silly "fanboi"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no freedom of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

heh, apparently not.

Now you did it, I'm listening to Devo's "Freedom of choice" album.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> Well, I guess there exist 1700x units that are inferior to some 1700 ones. Though I doubt the histograms of the two populations, with respect to, say, max OC frequency, cannot be clearly separated. I assume from what you say the Ryzen 1700 has a large variance. The question is then, how much variability the 1700x's have. If it's a very very narrow curve then maybe you are right, it's not really worth. Otherwise, there are two lotteries.


1800X is more likely to reach 4GHz, but there are some members with 3.9xGHz. At times these owners are upset by this fact. 1700 is the least likely to reach 4.0GHz, 1700X has more of a chance, so I'd say middle ground. mus1mus has a stonking 1700X, see his past posts.

All 3x R7 1700 I had reached 3.8GHz with high stability on rest of the same HW. 1st needed offset +150mV, 2nd +162mV and 3rd +196mV, as I was doing PState 0 OC they would have gone upto 1.1875V + offset = ~final VID.

What I see as a benefit of the R7 1700 is they are lower leakage CPU. The Stilt highlighted as they use higher voltage they draw less amps. Then price to performance is stonking. I sold my stock cooler and got back some money as well, I reused an older cooler which performs better IMO. So my R7 1700 was ~£255, now taking this price is fairer IMO when comparing to 1700X/1800X for purchase.

Todays Amazon UK Prime prices are £278/£330/£399, if I placed a nominal value of £25 for Wraith Spire RGB, it's £263/£330/£399. You can calculate the % for cost for what likely OC headroom there is. I would choose a 1700X vs a 1800X, as I like to roll silicon lottery dice with least £ spent, but for me R7 1700 is it.

Ryzen due to the silicon is just limited on clocks. They use higher leakage CPU for X. Ultimately you have the choice to buy what you wish







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> heh, apparently not.
> 
> Now you did it, I'm listening to Devo's "Freedom of choice" album.


LOL







, enjoy mate







.


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> And what is your memory model and rated speed and timings. Remember to post that so we have an idea of what you accomplished. It is also important to consider the quality of your cpu's memory controller . It varies widely from cpu to cpu. I havbe an average one. It is primarily an issue of pur luck as I have tried every technique to get my dual rank 16 GB dimms to run at 3200 mhz with stability. They are Samsung B-die rated at 14-14-14-34 DDR4 3200. They can never pass the Y-crunch memory stress test. Yet at 3066mhz, I have them running at 14-14-14-32 with complete stability. It has to be my IMC is just lacking. I have 32GB of memory running on a Ryzen 1800X on an MSI X370 Titanium motherboard at 3.875GHZ cpu frequency. Prime stable and Ycrunch stable.


Sure.

Gigabyte x370 K7 Motherboard (I really love this board)

3.9ghz on a Ryzen 1700. Dynamic Voltage. 1.36v during p95/OCCT, 1.32v during Gaming, .9v at idle

Memory is G.Skill Flare-X 3200mhz 2x8gb running at 3333mhz (can achieve 3466 with cas16) settings: tCL = 14, tRCDR/W = 14, tRP = 14, tRAS = 32, ProcODT = 60Ω, CR = 1T, GDM = Disabled, BGS = Disabled

Nvidia 1070 with samsung GDDR4 running with +60core and +1100mhz on the memory (heavy memory overclock for ETH mining when i'm not at home)

Samsung 960 Evo m.2 drive

Cooling is done with a Noctua D15, in a fractal design r4 with all Noctua case fans

Anything else you would like to know?

Edit; Oops mixed up voltages


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> Well, I guess there exist 1700x units that are inferior to some 1700 ones. Though I doubt the histograms of the two populations, with respect to, say, max OC frequency, cannot be clearly separated. I assume from what you say the Ryzen 1700 has a large variance. The question is then, how much variability the 1700x's have. If it's a very very narrow curve then maybe you are right, it's not really worth. Otherwise, there are two lotteries.


In theory, this is something at what you can expect

Ryzen 7 1700
93% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.376V
70% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.440V

Ryzen 7 1700X
100% reach 3.8GHz @ 1.360V
77% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.392V
33% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.424V

Ryzen 7 1800X
100% reach 3.8GHz (assumed)
97% reach 3.9GHz @ 1.376V
67% reach 4.0GHz @ 1.408V
20% reach 4.1GHz @ 1.440V

Now in the real world there is possible someone that pay for 1700 to get good chip and OC on 4GHz stable. There is the chance someone with 1800X to be not able to hit stable 4GHz but 3.9GHz as mine 1700...
What i think if you want solid 4GHz go for 1800x and pay the premium 100MHz. Or if you want to play the lottery and save extra $ then go for 1700.
One advise go and see the price of the 1700X now in amazon it cost just 320$ and this is insane price.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X3W9NGG

But the 1700 is even cheaper about 270$, so is your choice, on other hand if was me i was going to get the 1700 and see my luck..
Still not many can get 1700X stable on 4GHz die to only 30% of them hit 4GHz stable...


----------



## sandywind

Thank you gupsterg and Radical Vision. You convinced me, I'll get the Ryzen 1700.

A 7% difference at 3.9GHz between 1700 and 1700x is indeed not enough to pay 50$ more, and, at 4.0GHz, 1/3 instead of 1/4 is an improvement but still a small probability. 1/3rd of the 1800x does not reach 4.0, to many for 100$ more.

Concerning RAM, are 2x16GB of Dual Rank Trident Z currently expected to work at 3200MHz?


----------



## serave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandywind*
> 
> Concerning RAM, are 2x16GB of Dual Rank Trident Z currently expected to work at 3200MHz?


asking the same question here, will get the X370GTN and R7 1700 in about two months

i did some research about a week about what RAM is good for my particular board and havent found anything useful

I really dont want to buy the FlareX because it costs $250-300 in my place


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> asking the same question here, will get the X370GTN and R7 1700 in about two months
> 
> i did some research about a week about what RAM is good for my particular board and havent found anything useful
> 
> I really dont want to buy the FlareX because it costs $250-300 in my place


During that time things will most probably change, new AGESA code and BIOS versions are coming up so don't set everything in stone now, things are sure to improve. 2 month tends to be long time in this segment.
Two month ago I had problems running my Kingston RAM at rated speed and it took a good fight to get them there. Now it runs without any problems.


----------



## Radical Vision

For memory better now get something at normal price, and wait for the memory hysteria to go away and drop the prices...
Of course you can get now expensive memory like some B-Die kit but is not the best idea.

And look only for single rank memory, bcuz Zen is capricious for memory, and you will have problems with dual ranks + lower clock speed, so this is most important.
The second one is if you want to pay at least close to the normal prices, get some HyniX M-Die memory, is not B-Die but is cheaper and work great on my system, i will upgrade the memory to some 4000MHz B-Die kit when the prices come to normal, but for now im waiting normal prices on the GPUs, on Ram...

This is my memory
F4-3000C15-8GVR

work nice 3200MHz, need 1.4v + VSOC but is stable. You can choose other similar M-Die kit die to better price, but that can do the trick as well....

The bad side of the lottery is, you can get some bad or middle or great chip, in every case there is chance when you get the 1700 to be bad and to go no more then 3.7GHz or not more about 3.8, but same is for the rest of R7 series, some 1800 can`t get 4GHz stable, but 3.9, while my 1700 hit as well only 3.9 stable, i did saw other people with 1700X on only 3.8GHz stable, so the lottery is full.......
Still better get 1700 save money, and put them in better mobo, memory and other...


----------



## ArcticElysium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Should be quite soon, around sept/oct.


What about a strix mATX board or anything closer to the Z270G?

I know there are people still waiting for higher end mATX board.

I registered here just to ask this question, since you have some information.


----------



## sandywind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> This is my memory
> F4-3000C15-8GVR
> 
> work nice 3200MHz, need 1.4v + VSOC but is stable.


Thank you. I found F4-3000C15D-32GVR on line, is it ok although a 2x16GB?

EDIT: like you said, there are many similar M-Die kits, just wondering if it's true that smaller memory modules may be easier / harder to push beyond rated frequency. (I have read threads containing a debate on this topic.)


----------



## Radical Vision

Well some colleague from my country did get both kits one like mine 16GB and second kit of 32GB of this Ripjaws, and best he was get i think was not far from 3200MHz on CL 16, after all this memory is not great one in terms of speed, but is solid one, no compatibility problems, boot loops, or any strange behavior + it can get on CL16 3200MHz and for that price i think is very nice memory.
Don`t expect this memory to go much above it`s rated speed at least for now. But on intel based system the 32GB GVR can go on 3400MHz on ASUS Apex, but not on AM4 for now...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticElysium*
> 
> What about a strix mATX board or anything closer to the Z270G?
> 
> I know there are people still waiting for higher end mATX board.
> 
> I registered here just to ask this question, since you have some information.


You'd have to define the features you consider part of "higher end' . The closest thing I've seen to an answer is q3 or early q4.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> You'd have to define the features you consider part of "higher end' . The closest thing I've seen to an answer is q3 or early q4.


For me a high(er) end mATX would be one with a solid VRM section mainly. SLI's really not that important so an X370 chip-set would only be unnecessary extra cost but better network and audio codec would also be important.

But really, it's the solid VRM section that's missing most in mATX platform that would mean higher phase count and/or top-end FET choices. But just as important: a BIOS with decent phase control to take advantage of it. I don't think the VRM has to be over-engineered to the point it's a solid LN2 overclocker, just good enough to hold an 8 core at 4.0 - 4.1G.


----------



## Damvers

Hello everyone, I do not speak English very well but I am quite disappointed with Asrock. I just assemble my pc, I have a motherboard X370 K4, in general it goes well but the '' Chasis fan 1'' goes to 100% RPM.

I have configured it in the bios to the minimum but same it goes to the maximum of RPM.
Is it possible that the connector is damaged?

Some users of asrock motherboards tell me how to configure the case fans please.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damvers*
> 
> Hello everyone, I do not speak English very well but I am quite disappointed with Asrock. I just assemble my pc, I have a motherboard X370 K4, in general it goes well but the '' Chasis fan 1'' goes to 100% RPM.
> 
> I have configured it in the bios to the minimum but same it goes to the maximum of RPM.
> Is it possible that the connector is damaged?
> 
> Some users of asrock motherboards tell me how to configure the case fans please.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Are you using a 3 or 4(PWM) pin fan?


----------



## ChrisB17

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157780&cm_re=asrock_b350-_-13-157-780-_-Product

Have this on the way. Have the Gigabyte B350 Mini itx board but the layout is less than ideal. So we will see what both have in store.


----------



## QuestionTime

I'm thinking about doing a 1700 build for video editing with 32gb of ddr4 3200 memory. What motherboard is the least buggy at this point? I see a lot of people complaining about bad clocks and bad bios and other things. It's kind of making me want to just go with intel. I plan on OC the 1700 as far as possible 3.8-4.0ghz depending on my luck to future proof the build. I don't plan on upgrading for years. What MB has had the best luck so far?


----------



## rv8000

Picked up an ASUS X370 Strix-F recently, swapping out from a Gigabyte G5 (mostly due to lack of pstates and M.2 placement), and I have to say what a flimsy cheapy feeling pcb. The Gaming 5 is at least 3-4 layers thicker, and much more solid. Haven't messed with the board much yet, but there are definitely some quality trade offs for both the Strix F and G5.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuestionTime*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a 1700 build for video editing with 32gb of ddr4 3200 memory. What motherboard is the least buggy at this point? I see a lot of people complaining about bad clocks and bad bios and other things. It's kind of making me want to just go with intel. I plan on OC the 1700 as far as possible 3.8-4.0ghz depending on my luck to future proof the build. I don't plan on upgrading for years. What MB has had the best luck so far?


I am building my Ryzen machine for the same purpose. I chose the Asus CH6 and G.Skill memory to try and avoid as many issues as possible. The downside to building an Intel machine (and the main reason I chose ryzen) is that a comparable Intel processor alone costs as much as the processor and motherboard for Ryzen.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Picked up an ASUS X370 Strix-F recently, swapping out from a Gigabyte G5 (mostly due to lack of pstates and M.2 placement), and I have to say what a flimsy cheapy feeling pcb. The Gaming 5 is at least 3-4 layers thicker, and much more solid. Haven't messed with the board much yet, but there are definitely some quality trade offs for both the Strix F and G5.


Zen is not like FX 300+ W monster that melts boards and VRMs, so is not critical to not have pstates. And the M2 place is ******ed, but still the good case airflow can lower the temperature, and there is much space there to put some M2 heatsink like the one on Titanium and cool the SSD even more. And SSD can take much heat, even HDD can take at least 50c, and be sure in my case there is just no chance naked SS on the spot of the K7 to go above 40-50c....

And you miss the most important issue, the inferior VRM heatsink..


----------



## miklkit

Ryzen doesn't melt boards or VRMs, and then you complain about inferior VRM heat sinks??????

I just got my Biostar GT7 and it has the smallest heat sinks I have seen since the bad old days of the Gigabyte UD3 Rev 3. That thing melted at 1.4 volts. I have an FM2+ rig (quad core) with waaay bigger heat sinks plus a heat pipe! It's been running at 1.42 volts for years. I have an FX octacore that can run at 4 ghz @ 1.256 volts or 5 ghz @ 1.5 volts. Yeah, there is a wall there.

I just hope this GT7 doesn't melt at 1.4 volts.


----------



## Radical Vision

Most people are, im ok with the K7 heatsink, *but*, compared to the MSI Titanium, ASUS CHVI and others the K7 VRM cooling looks funny. Still Gigabyte have the most efficient VRMs of all AM4 boards, so one fan will fix all...
And i will like to see Gigabyte putting at least x2 times bigger cooler + the damn missing pipe..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Most people are, im ok with the K7 heatsink, *but*, compared to the MSI Titanium, ASUS CHVI and others the K7 VRM cooling looks funny. Still Gigabyte have the most efficient VRMs of all AM4 boards, so one fan will fix all...
> And i will like to see Gigabyte putting at least x2 times bigger cooler + the damn missing pipe..


Including the cpu heatsink, how many fans are you running in your Ryzen build's case?


----------



## Radical Vision

The Define XL R2 have x7 slots for 140mm + one more place to put 120mm in the 5.25 section making only the case total of 8.
Now my fans x3 intakes front/bottom, x3 exhaust back/top, x2 on the D15. X3 on the Sapphire TriX if they count.

And i will add even more fans x3 on the VRM just to be dead cold, one on the chipset, one more on D15 new when Noctua launch the new A series 150mm fan, and maybe one fan on the side panel of the case, bcuz i did remove it from there die to buzzing noise of the motors of whatever fan i put..
So in the end lot of fans...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> The Define XL R2 have x7 slots for 140mm + one more place to put 120mm in the 5.25 section making only the case total of 8.
> Now my fans x3 intakes front/bottom, x3 exhaust back/top, x2 on the D15. X3 on the Sapphire TriX if they count.
> 
> And i will add even more fans x3 on the VRM just to be dead cold, one on the chipset, one more on D15 new when Noctua launch the new A series 150mm fan, and maybe one fan on the side panel of the case, bcuz i did remove it from there die to buzzing noise of the motors of whatever fan i put..
> So in the end lot of fans...


Sounds like good airflow to me.

I have 2 salvaged 120 mm case fans blowing on my vrm heatsinks , and that's it (fury's fans not withstanding). Thermaltake p5 without those fans , there would be no airflow at all on the motherboard.

My radiator is remote mounted to the back of my desk.


----------



## Radical Vision

Yes is great airflow, after all i did assemble/design the best possible air cooling for the hot FX8350, did never get above 60c on 4.8GHz and 1.45v + LLC High in the hottest days of gaming, but still was really hot in the room...
Some ghetto mods to cool down the things...
The asus turbine VRM fans sucks bad, did die after short time of use, but the x2 motor corp fans are great, ball bearing and they are quiet on low RPM + they do move some air as well, and on high speed they can blow heads + cool hot FX VRMs....




Well one fan behind the socket lowr the temperatures about 10c, and with this heatsinks about 15c more, but was not going to leave my case open, or to drill hole for a fan there...

The fan i will use on the chipset is AVC from AM2 cooler, great quality and noise...

Did get last days *this* only for 30$, for a friend, bcuz he did buy years ago Zalman Z11, and that case have the worst airflow then all cases i know, and now he will get way better one + silence...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ryzen doesn't melt boards or VRMs, and then you complain about inferior VRM heat sinks??????
> 
> I just got my Biostar GT7 and it has the smallest heat sinks I have seen since the bad old days of the Gigabyte UD3 Rev 3. That thing melted at 1.4 volts. I have an FM2+ rig (quad core) with waaay bigger heat sinks plus a heat pipe! It's been running at 1.42 volts for years. I have an FX octacore that can run at 4 ghz @ 1.256 volts or 5 ghz @ 1.5 volts. Yeah, there is a wall there.
> 
> I just hope this GT7 doesn't melt at 1.4 volts.


Ha, it really won't. I ran 1.4v for weeks while I waited for a fix for [Auto] LLC volatility, highest I could tag my VRM was stressing, 58c and I don't air cool, so I'm limited to case air flow over the sinks. IR35201+IR3555 is excellent, could really only only be improved by more phases, but the existing config is more than sufficient.


----------



## miklkit

Sounds good! Do you mind if I pick your brain while getting it going? I plan on starting with the ram.

The case I got for it has 2 fans and might have as many as 4 later on. How is the fan that comes with the GT7?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sounds good! Do you mind if I pick your brain while getting it going? I plan on starting with the ram.
> 
> The case I got for it has 2 fans and might have as many as 4 later on. How is the fan that comes with the GT7?


No problem at all, I'll be happy to offer any advice I can. Mine actually didn't come with the fan, I got mine on launch day and I believe the fan is more recent.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sounds good! Do you mind if I pick your brain while getting it going? I plan on starting with the ram.
> 
> The case I got for it has 2 fans and might have as many as 4 later on. How is the fan that comes with the GT7?


I'm curious if you have any RAM issues while you're getting it going. I still have issues with mine after the last BIOS update.


----------



## bigjdubb

Anyone heard anything or know anything about the new Asus board?

http://wccftech.com/asus-x370-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-motherboard-amd-ryzen/

I'm curious if the CH6 (non extreme) monoblock will fit it.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I'm curious if you have any RAM issues while you're getting it going. I still have issues with mine after the last BIOS update.


This is the ram I bought. It is supposed to be B die and it has no bling. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940


----------



## Radical Vision

The high end CVIE seems nice, not sure what is the extreme on it, but we will see.
For the price it costs +100$ more over the CHVI, sure it need to deliver tons of things, something like all features from Asrock fatal1ty Pro gaming and Aorus K7, and it will be the best of the best mobo for AM4....

Still is total overkill, when you try to OC whatever Zen you have it will not go above 4GHz in 80% of all processors, so everything above Tai-Chi or K7, Prime Pro is overkill, die to even B350 is able to OC the max of any Zen processor.
Lets just face it, Ryzen is really bad OC with this silicon, so even if ASUS pull not Crosshair Extreme, but Crosshair Formula Extreme will *not* help for higher OC, is limited by CPU not mobo or memory, so in the end all boards above 200$ are a bit overkill, some less others much....


----------



## mus1mus

You have to consider the current state of settings available for the motherboards at this moment. Since 1.0.0.6, no further development is given from almost all boards.

Sure, it has some things added into it from the Hero. But I doubt it will be miles better if not, just offering things not on the Hero physically.

Bottomline is, AMD controls development.


----------



## bigjdubb

I know the price may seem a bit high for what will likely be the same performance as the CH6 but it has a few things I like. The power/reset buttons are in the correct place, 90 degree 24 pin, 2 m.2 slots, added i/o, attached I/O plate and there is always the possibility of added OC stability with higher end power delivery systems.

That may not seem like much, but I would pay the additional $100 for the power button, additional m.2 slot and the 90 degree 24 pin. I was planning to build an x299 system so I had already budgeted $300-400 for a motherboard and I was expecting $600 or so for the processor, even with splurging on the extreme I am coming out ahead.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You have to consider the current state of settings available for the motherboards at this moment. Since 1.0.0.6, no further development is given from almost all boards.
> 
> Sure, it has some things added into it from the Hero. But I doubt it will be miles better if not, just offering things not on the Hero physically.
> 
> Bottomline is, AMD controls development.


additional development.

don't think the vendors are done working with 1.0.0.6 quite.. at least asrock and biostar don't appear to be. asus eh.. near the end of what they're doing with the top tier. deciding how much they're gonig ot create artificial segment with their lower tier.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I know the price may seem a bit high for what will likely be the same performance as the CH6 but it has a few things I like. The power/reset buttons are in the correct place, 90 degree 24 pin, 2 m.2 slots, added i/o, attached I/O plate and there is always the possibility of added OC stability with higher end power delivery systems.
> 
> That may not seem like much, but I would pay the additional $100 for the power button, additional m.2 slot and the 90 degree 24 pin. I was planning to build an x299 system so I had already budgeted $300-400 for a motherboard and I was expecting $600 or so for the processor, even with splurging on the extreme I am coming out ahead.


IMO, the board comes in late. With TR coming next month, I can deal with what seem to be a basic package for the Hero.

Plus, on ambient, You are actually limited by the CPU and Cooling than the motherboard for these top end X370s.








Same can be said even for LN2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You have to consider the current state of settings available for the motherboards at this moment. Since 1.0.0.6, no further development is given from almost all boards.
> 
> Sure, it has some things added into it from the Hero. But I doubt it will be miles better if not, just offering things not on the Hero physically.
> 
> Bottomline is, AMD controls development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> additional development.
> 
> don't think the vendors are done working with 1.0.0.6 quite.. at least asrock and biostar don't appear to be. asus eh.. near the end of what they're doing with the top tier. deciding how much they're gonig ot create artificial segment with their lower tier.
Click to expand...

Imagine with Asus' BIOS development dept, no further gains can be had. What else can the other manufacturers do?


----------



## bigjdubb

I lost interest in threadripper when I found out that it wasn't going to have an 8 core. The extreme is just arriving a bit early for the 14nm+ refresh!


----------



## mus1mus

LOL

You made me chuckle about it coming early for the refresh. Too early maybe.









It's against common sense for AMD to release an 8C TR coz of R7 chips. And if they have to disable a core on each module, that should cost a bit as they have to literally use the same for TR.

Also note that each Module has 2 CCXs. A module can only do Dual Channel.


----------



## bigjdubb

I understand why there won't be an 8 core, doesn't change the fact that I am not interested in a 12 or 16 core processor (unless they want to sell them for $500-$600). It's irrelevant either way, Ryzen is still selling well and I don't see threadripper slowing those sales down. There is going to be plenty of new Ryzen 7 owners over the next 6 months to sell a high end board to.


----------



## Radical Vision

Why the hell will AMD want to put 8 core in their HEDT ? This sound like intel statement I5 "HEDT" lol a joke...
There are AM4 socket that have 3 whole octal core processors, why AMD will need to make 8 core on TR4 ? Good points are more PCI ex lanes and quad channel memory, but still is not a big of a deal, just get 10 core you get even x2 more cores.....


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Anyone heard anything or know anything about the new Asus board?
> 
> http://wccftech.com/asus-x370-rog-crosshair-vi-extreme-motherboard-amd-ryzen/
> 
> I'm curious if the CH6 (non extreme) monoblock will fit it.


I'm unsure on how ASUS is counting their VRM phases but it is supposedly 12 phases. If they're counting 8+4 like on the CH VI Hero then there's likely no change on VRM output. Even if VRM is unchanged feature-wise, the layout may be different.

However, of all boards to get a monoblock in the future it would be most likely to get one.

In fact there is one coming from Bitspower. ( ASUS has partnered with Bitspower to produce a monoblock custom made for the Extreme (sold separately) - http://www.anandtech.com/show/11652/asus-republic-of-gamers-introduces-crosshair-vi-extreme-motherboard)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> The high end CVIE seems nice, not sure what is the extreme on it, but we will see.
> For the price it costs +100$ more over the CHVI, sure it need to deliver tons of things, something like all features from Asrock fatal1ty Pro gaming and Aorus K7, and it will be the best of the best mobo for AM4....
> 
> Still is total overkill, when you try to OC whatever Zen you have it will not go above 4GHz in 80% of all processors, so everything above Tai-Chi or K7, Prime Pro is overkill, die to even B350 is able to OC the max of any Zen processor.
> Lets just face it, Ryzen is really bad OC with this silicon, so even if ASUS pull not Crosshair Extreme, but Crosshair Formula Extreme will *not* help for higher OC, is limited by CPU not mobo or memory, so in the end all boards above 200$ are a bit overkill, some less others much....


The CH VI Extreme is not a bang-for-buck board. The ROG "Extreme" boards never were.

That said it has a dual BIOs, 2nd M.2 slot, wifi , a 90 degree ATX connector, some more RGB stuff, M.2 PCH heatsink (M.2 heatsink that connects to PCH heatsink), a backplate, etc.
see https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/

----

bigjdubb, it would be good for AMD to delineate their products by the thread count.


----------



## Radical Vision

Is nice to have ROG extreme on AMD side back. But as i see this board does not offer much more then the Hero, seems disappointing. And the onboard audio is the same crap FX, not an Creative chip rofl, no dual lan, at least there are x2 M2 slots, and an wi-fi.
Still the board is far from so much older intel ROG...



And it not have x16 phases what the hell...


----------



## Amhro

Anyone using F4-3200C16D-16GTZR RAM? With which board and cpu? Does it run fine?
E: Or F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.


----------



## garf333

Hey all!

Planning to do a Ryzen build soon.

How are the POST times now on the newer motherboard BIOSes?

Any real reason why these things used to/or still are taking so long to POST?

Thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> During that time things will most probably change, new AGESA code and BIOS versions are coming up so don't set everything in stone now, things are sure to improve. 2 month tends to be long time in this segment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Planning to do a Ryzen build soon.
> 
> How are the POST times now on the newer motherboard BIOSes?
> 
> Any real reason why these things used to/or still are taking so long to POST?
> 
> Thanks!


Only reason would be BIOS settings. 1600x @4041MHz, Asus Prime x370 pro + mediocre SSD = 37 seconds to full desktop in W10. It would be even shorter if I had less startup programs and no dual boot. Restart from OS takes twice that long though.


----------



## mus1mus

POST is not the same as BOOT.

K7 is very quick. Quickest X370 on both boot and Post.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> POST is not the same as BOOT.
> 
> K7 is very quick. Quickest X370 on both boot and Post.


Oh sorry but POST time is not very important, From cold boot I'm getting about 5 seconds, after reset more than double that. Doesn't make much sense but....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> POST is not the same as BOOT.
> 
> K7 is very quick. Quickest X370 on both boot and Post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry but POST time is not very important, From cold boot I'm getting about 5 seconds, after reset more than double that. Doesn't make much sense but....
Click to expand...

CH6 goes for way over that.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just like in almost any BIOS, less "Auto" settings, shorter POST time. I usually set most stuff to Manual, even if I keep default settings. It always produced better POST times and also total BOOT times. I suppose that CH6 also has a setting for time to display post. On this MB I set it to 1 second instead of 5 and also turned on fast BOOT without Logo display, it cut times by more than half.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just like in almost any BIOS, less "Auto" settings, shorter POST time. I usually set most stuff to Manual, even if I keep default settings. It always produced better POST times and also total BOOT times. I suppose that CH6 also has a setting for time to display post. On this MB I set it to 1 second instead of 5 and also turned on fast BOOT without Logo display, it cut times by more than half.


None that I knew of such a setting. But it really just do a lotmore tests than any board.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just like in almost any BIOS, less "Auto" settings, shorter POST time. I usually set most stuff to Manual, even if I keep default settings. It always produced better POST times and also total BOOT times. I suppose that CH6 also has a setting for time to display post. On this MB I set it to 1 second instead of 5 and also turned on fast BOOT without Logo display, it cut times by more than half.


crosshair has more happening during post than any other board. It's a trade-off made on the vendor's end to increase reliable post with ryzen's known issues, particularly cold boot. the end goal is *reliable* post and performance.

Desirable goal, costs more than just post time though...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Anyone using F4-3200C16D-16GTZR RAM? With which board and cpu? Does it run fine?
> E: Or F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.


the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit is running happily on more boards regardless of vendor or model. Preferred recommendation without even looking at motherboards.

Other kit, not as often. the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR kit uses less compatible memory chips. agesa 1.0.0.6 should make this kit work on any motherboard with the full range of tuning.


----------



## Radical Vision

Well my fast and ultra fast boot is bugged, when i use it it can`t find the boot device ( 850 evo ssd), and when it work, well does not seems to speed up the post/boot process.

And no idea why it does this, if it was corrupted bios, the whole OC and inside bios was going to be bugged... Still is not a big of a deal the system just starts for 10 seconds from button instead of faster..


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I'm unsure on how ASUS is counting their VRM phases but it is supposedly 12 phases. If they're counting 8+4 like on the CH VI Hero then there's likely no change on VRM output. Even if VRM is unchanged feature-wise, the layout may be different.
> 
> However, of all boards to get a monoblock in the future it would be most likely to get one.
> 
> In fact there is one coming from Bitspower. ( ASUS has partnered with Bitspower to produce a monoblock custom made for the Extreme (sold separately) - http://www.anandtech.com/show/11652/asus-republic-of-gamers-introduces-crosshair-vi-extreme-motherboard)


I got an email back from EK saying that they will have the Extreme added into the configurator as soon as possible but he could not confirm that it fits. I will probably be getting the bitspower block if it ends up having the flow sensors and stuff built into it.

The only downside to getting the extreme is having to wait for it to be released, Ryzen build delayed once again.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Anyone using F4-3200C16D-16GTZR RAM? With which board and cpu? Does it run fine?
> E: Or F4-3200C14D-16GTZR.


I have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR on the Biostar x370 GT7.
It's fickle. I believe this is just a Biostar thing.

Sometimes it wants to post at 3200, other times not. If I gradually work my way up to 3200 and slowly tweak my timings, I'm good. I can reset as often as needed but, A cold boot resets everything and puts me into a BIOS fail boot loop. Timings are bizarre but....i'm stable at 2933. I reflashed my BIOS a second time so I need to try again.

As far as gskill is concerned, I cannot change the lights out of the rainbow-unicorn vomit pattern. The software doesn't recognize the RAM at all. I have the motherboard that does its RGB thing, an NZXT Hue+, and this RAM. None of these things communicate with one another.
I have white riing fans on my radiator and pastel blue coolant. Its all over the place.


----------



## Radical Vision

It is is after all B-Die memory, that works on all boards (well seems not on biostar..) on 3200MHz and even better, after all we all know how B-Die works on AM4...
They need to fix the bios, if it not have AGESA 1006...


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> It is is after all B-Die memory, that works on all boards (well seems not on biostar..) on 3200MHz and even better, after all we all know how B-Die works on AM4...
> They need to fix the bios, if it not have AGESA 1006...


I'm fairly positive that the issue is with me rather than Biostar. Not a 100% but I'm not anywhere near as advanced as the others here. In fact, I believe the other Biostar owners have theirs up and running just fine.


----------



## Radical Vision

Flash to the latest bios, bump the memory voltage to 1.4, set manual timings and speed, VSOC to 1.2 and then try to run 3200MHz...


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Flash to the latest bios, bump the memory voltage to 1.4, set manual timings and speed, VSOC to 1.2 and then try to run 3200MHz...


Already done that thanks though. I do know a _little_ but everyone else around here knows more. : )


----------



## SuperZan

CPU IMC variability is still a thing as well. Regarding the GT7, I know that @josephimports could hit 3200 on his B-die from the jump. I couldn't get it until BIOS 623 and from what I've seen of namegt's posts on hwbattle, there's still a bit of work to be done on the BIOS front.

One thing to try is using the XMP profile, adjusting timings manually (looser, up to 16-16-16-38 if necessary). ProcODT at 60, 1T, powerdown disabled. It won't be quite as fast as 3200 with fully tuned subs, but nearly all of the subtimings will be at or near The Stilt's 'safe' 3200 subtimings and performance is better than 2933 14-14-14-34 in my testing. If it does a few loops but doesn't give an error message to go to UEFI, let it run through to Windows and check on the timings in Windows with RTC or CPUZ.


----------



## bigjdubb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IdPu824YDU&t=1217s

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_x370_crosshair_vi_extreme_review/1

OC3D Crosshair VI Extreme review.


----------



## Radical Vision

Did watch it, still i think this mobo is total overkill (actually everything above 200 and specially 250$ is overkill), and is unnecessary die to max speed of 80% of Zen chip 4GHz. Most ******ed thing about this Extreme CHVI is it lack things, it need to have dual lan, dual audio (or at least some Creative chip) armor like the ones on the old intel boards, it need more RGB, some dedicated thunderbolt card and more, after all it cost more then 1700x on sale and more then 1700 on normal price.
Im disappointed....................


----------



## bigjdubb

Luckily they make motherboards for all kinds of wants/needs. For me personally, the Extreme has some features that I like quite a bit and are worth the added cost. $350 isn't that much money for a motherboard, it's the $500+ motherboards that make me stop and ask myself if what I am doing is the right thing to do.


----------



## Radical Vision

Don`t see what features the Extreme have that justify that price. If they was giving superior lan card like the one on Asrock Pro Gaming, all features from K7, sound card like the one on Gigabyte 1151 G1 Gaming, Armor like the on Maximus VI Formula...

the Extreme need to have all this inside





This is what the Extreme need to be, ROG armor, all over the place, features from the Gigabyte board, integrated Creative audio, dual lan and one to be 5Gb, steel on all slots.....


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Don`t see what features the Extreme have that justify that price.


I would pay the extra cost over the Hero for the power/reset being located at the top right, 90 degree 24 pin and the built in i/o shield. I have an unusual setup and those three things are well suited to my setup, the expanded water cooling support is just icing on the cake that will allow me to simplify and automate through the motherboard software.

I will be able to remove my flow meter, temp sensor, fan controller and the other fan controller that is hooked up just to read temp probes. Being able to monitor/power/control all of those things through the motherboard keeps me from needing to invest in something like an Aquaero 6, so that icing is worth about $150 to me.


----------



## Radical Vision

The K7 is 200$ and have lot of sensors + x2 thermal probes...
I think people need to not buy products like this, just to make companies salty, and then they maybe will start to make better products, that really deserve 350$ price tag....
K7 still have x2 audio cards, x2 bioses and x2 lan cards and steel on the memory slots, and the 150$ i did buy memory with that...


----------



## bigjdubb

I agree, from now on we should all buy the products that Radical Vision deems worthy for us to purchase. Is your expertise limited to PC products? I ask because I am need of a new tooth brush and I want to make sure purchase the one with the features and price YOU like...


----------



## Radical Vision

The damn board don`t even have 16 phases, the number that Tai-Chi have is funny......
You are free to burn your money even for 6900K, or other intel products that sucks, and cost x2. The problem i see is, people need to be smart at what they buy, die to companies trying to earn more money, but they don`t give nothing new/interesting on the table, and they want 100$ more over the Hero, for what more fan headers.....
Same type of people did buy all these years nvidia cards like Titan that cost so much more then they need to, while back in GTX 680 days this was the Titan, the top card, today they did cut the whole GPU die, to put there TI for more money, and the clean version, and that *sucks*.

Is not about my opinion, is about what is right, and what is not, but if you cannot see that pity on you.
This Crosshair Extreme sucks, i did not see to give nothing more to the table compared to other boards, damn even the Aorus K7 have more lan cards, audio cards, bioses for 150$ lesser, now you see where is the joke ?

The same type of people did buy tons of nvidia cards back in the disaster called GTX fermi, the Radeon cards was better, and still ppl did buy way more nvidia cards. or with AMD many morons out there did support intel for years, but not AMD, and intel did start to sell insanely expensive processors, and to put 4 cores on mainstream........


----------



## SuperZan

Your idiosyncratic preferences aren't the same as objective reality. One could say the K7 you love so much also 'sucks'. Why IR3553 and an anemic heatsink instead of the GT7's IR3555 and the Titanium's killer sink? Why can't Gigabyte write a UEFI with options in it? Is the asking price really worth doubling up on a bunch of things most people don't need two of?

Of course, it doesn't 'suck'. It's a good albeit imperfect motherboard, liked pretty much all of the flagship X370 boards. Your dismissal of every other motherboard besides the K7 does not make you look very credible.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> The damn board don`t even have 16 phases, the number that Tai-Chi have is funny......
> You are free to burn your money even for 6900K, or other intel products that sucks, and cost x2. The problem i see is, people need to be smart at what they buy, die to companies trying to earn more money, but they don`t give nothing new/interesting on the table, and they want 100$ more over the Hero, for what more fan headers.....
> Same type of people did buy all these years nvidia cards like Titan that cost so much more then they need to, while back in GTX 680 days this was the Titan, the top card, today they did cut the whole GPU die, to put there TI for more money, and the clean version, and that *sucks*.
> 
> Is not about my opinion, is about what is right, and what is not, but if you cannot see that pity on you.
> This Crosshair Extreme sucks, i did not see to give nothing more to the table compared to other boards, damn even the Aorus K7 have more lan cards, audio cards, bioses for 150$ lesser, now you see where is the joke ?
> 
> The same type of people did buy tons of nvidia cards back in the disaster called GTX fermi, the Radeon cards was better, and still ppl did buy way more nvidia cards. or with AMD many morons out there did support intel for years, but not AMD, and intel did start to sell insanely expensive processors, and to put 4 cores on mainstream........


It doesn't have a 16 phase VRM but it did take Tom's 1800x further than any board so far, funny how that worked out.

I'm not sure why you're so stuck on the dual audio on the Gigabyte either, it's one of the most utterly pointless inclusions I've seen on a motherboard in years.


----------



## Radical Vision

Really i did make review of the K7, and i did put all the possible cons i can think of, so for what you talking about ?
Yes i prefer K7 over the others die to Price
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Your idiosyncratic preferences aren't the same as objective reality. One could say the K7 you love so much also 'sucks'. Why IR3553 and an anemic heatsink instead of the GT7's IR3555 and the Titanium's killer sink? Why can't Gigabyte write a UEFI with options in it? Is the asking price really worth doubling up on a bunch of things most people don't need two of?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't 'suck'. It's a good albeit imperfect motherboard, liked pretty much all of the flagship X370 boards. Your dismissal of every other motherboard besides the K7 does not make you look very credible.


Really i did make review of the K7, and i did put all the possible cons i can think of, so for what you talking about ?
Yes i prefer K7 over the others die to 3 things, what i get for my money/price, build quality and components quality, features. For 200$ what board have all this things, just name one to see, bcuz i don`t see one. the tai-chi is close and is nice board, but lack things, and have better VRMs and Wi-FI (but Wi FI is still weak compared to the cable), it lacks dual bios that is important...
The GT7 have nice things like dual bios as well, better heatsink, but that is about it. You speak in every possible place how great biostar is, well they maybe have a nice board but that is about it. I know biostar from long ago and they did not have great boards, gigabyte as well, but Gigabyte quality is from long, long ago, while biostar quality back in 2000s or 90`s did suck, i know bcuz i did have seens old biostar boards, while gigabyte ones was one of the finest quality ones.
The bios of the K7 have smaller options, but it OC the CPU to the max and the RAM to the max, i want more options as well, but the current bios have most important things covered.
Still when AMD talks about partners they have in mind asus, gigabyte, asrock, msi never did saw the biostar there or ECS, bcuz both biostar and ecs are in the same league, not the good one.
Back in the days of K7 Athlon XP i did look for the best boards out there, and guess what, biostar is bhind all, first to last, ABIT, Gigabyte, DFI LanParty, MSI, Soltek, EPoX, SOYO, ASUS, Chaintech, Aopen, Biostar and others. The biostar board for 462 did not have nothing but only damn sata, no good capacitors, no good components, while the Gigabyte one was one of the best quality from them all, only ABIT NF7 was better on build quality then the gigabyte...

And i don`t like the K7 VRM heatsink but it not overheat, max temperatures 70c on VRM and was not hot on touch, some fans will fix that on the moment.

Still not a single AMD reviewer kit with Biostar mobo inside, guess why, AMD see biostar as unworthy damn...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> It doesn't have a 16 phase VRM but it did take Tom's 1800x further than any board so far, funny how that worked out.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're so stuck on the dual audio on the Gigabyte either, it's one of the most utterly pointless inclusions I've seen on a motherboard in years.


Im not stick i point out, that both Gigabyte Aorus 5 and K7 have lot of things for only 200$, and at least shows they did put money in this things, while others don`t have much things...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Really i did make review of the K7, and i did put all the possible cons i can think of, so for what you talking about ?
> Yes i prefer K7 over the others die to Price
> Really i did make review of the K7, and i did put all the possible cons i can think of, so for what you talking about ?
> Yes i prefer K7 over the others die to 3 things, what i get for my money/price, build quality and components quality, features. For 200$ what board have all this things, just name one to see, bcuz i don`t see one. the tai-chi is close and is nice board, but lack things, and have better VRMs and Wi-FI (but Wi FI is still weak compared to the cable), it lacks dual bios that is important...
> The GT7 have nice things like dual bios as well, better heatsink, but that is about it. You speak in every possible place how great biostar is, well they maybe have a nice board but that is about it. I know biostar from long ago and they did not have great boards, gigabyte as well, but Gigabyte quality is from long, long ago, while biostar quality back in 2000s or 90`s did suck, i know bcuz i did have seens old biostar boards, while gigabyte ones was one of the finest quality ones.
> The bios of the K7 have smaller options, but it OC the CPU to the max and the RAM to the max, i want more options as well, but the current bios have most important things covered.
> Still when AMD talks about partners they have in mind asus, gigabyte, asrock, msi never did saw the biostar there or ECS, bcuz both biostar and ecs are in the same league, not the good one.
> Back in the days of K7 Athlon XP i did look for the best boards out there, and guess what, biostar is bhind all, first to last, ABIT, Gigabyte, DFI LanParty, MSI, Soltek, EPoX, SOYO, ASUS, Chaintech, Aopen, Biostar and others. The biostar board for 462 did not have nothing but only damn sata, no good capacitors, no good components, while the Gigabyte one was one of the best quality from them all, only ABIT NF7 was better on build quality then the gigabyte...
> 
> And i don`t like the K7 VRM heatsink but it not overheat, max temperatures 70c on VRM and was not hot on touch, some fans will fix that on the moment.
> 
> Still not a single AMD reviewer kit with Biostar mobo inside, guess why, AMD see biostar as unworthy damn..


LoL. First, I don't go from thread to thread telling everybody how great Biostar is. I tell people who ask that the GT7 specifically is a good motherboard. Biostar has had some good motherboards before and they'll have some good motherboards again. Judging a motherboard based solely on brand is idiotic. I don't love Biostar (or any other motherboard vendor) so I'm not sure why you're conflating my positive experience with the GT7 to some type of fandom in your emotionally charged screed.

However, since you did bring up GT7 advantages, it has a superior VRM in both component choice and phase layout compared to the K7. That mattered more t me than dual LAN and dual audio when I bought my board. I wish it had a better heatsink, I wish it had an external baseclock gen, and I wish they kept pace with the ASUS BIOS team. See? Imperfect, like the other boards we've had access to.

Also, as a point of fact AMD's product launch mentioned Biostar several times. They were featured as a partner multiple times. That they didn't send the GT7 to reviewers is meaningless.

You like the K7. That's fine. It's not objectively superior to every other motherboard on the platform. It's just not.


----------



## Radical Vision

And i just point in some places what the K7 gives for its money, not to tell everyone to get K7, just by the look of all boards the one that have 200$ price tag and lot of things + OC is the K7. The other is Tai-Chi and still lacks things, if there was other board offering much things for about 200$ then i was going to speak about that one, not the K7, but there is not.

And if i start to pros to cons on every single board, be sure the pros on the K7 will be much more then the cons.
And by the look of the GT7 heatsink it does not look so much better,maybe a little + heatpipe, still is not so impressive as other claim. Now the Crosshair and Titanium have great heatsinks, (titanium bcuz of the inferior VRMs).The lack of BLCK for high end board seems like a joke, and you can`t put heavy 3 slots cards on the GT7, bcuz they can brake the slot, this is why all did start to put steel over the slots.
K7 is still very capable of LN2 OC so no problem there, 80% of all ryzen chips can`t go above 4GHz, and even B350 mobos can OC up to 4GHz, so all above 6 phases is useless, die to no need. Even the power hungry FX was using 8+2 phases and did end up very well, so this statement about the VRM is fail, yes i want 20 phases if is possible, but in the end you will not need even more then 6. So the VRM of GT7 have 8+4 like on asus side, but it will matter, not really, maybe if zen was going to hit 5GHz then yes, but not at this state.

When i pay for something i look all aspects, and i want to see for what i spend my money, and i can tell you now (not only me) the Aorus K7 and 5 as well they both feel premium, the board, even the damn box is more premium, and i see this things, and i like them that shows they did put effort in this product. Do i need steel on all slots, x2 audio chips, x2 lan chips or even x2 bioses, all the rgb, the fan headers all the things i like here, no i don`t need them, but i like to see much things in one product, this shows where my money goes, and the overall build quality and components is still great. Yes inferior heatsink, but one-two fans can fix this, and the lower VRM count i will like to see 10+4 instead of 6+4, but is still fine other overclocker did OC zen on both K7 and CHVI and they was on par, meaning the VRM is just fine.
Other thing when i look other boards i see them to look premium as well, the Crosshair the Tai-Chi (just the crosshair have not much features), but when i look to the GT7 well it does not look premium, but at least they did put x2 bioses and some other things not much but i did remember seeing them on the site.

In the end nothing is perfect, not even the new "king" of AM4 boards Crosshair Xtreme, not the K7 as well, but when i draw the line i see all board and what they have, well the K7 have lesser cons then the others.

Best features and price K7, best bios/heatsink CHVI, best VRM/ features Fatal1ty Pro gaming, best looks Titanium.

But i can make pros/cons comparison to all boards, and im not a fanboy pure comparison, and you can do one as well, such as OC capabilities, bios, features, price, looks, price to performance or in this case what you get for your money value.

But im sure the K7 will win this contest die to having not much cons, and many pros, while the rest of the boards have cons as well, but not as much pros there is the diference...


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> The damn board don`t even have 16 phases, the number that Tai-Chi have is funny......
> You are free to burn your money even for 6900K, or other intel products that sucks, and cost x2. The problem i see is, people need to be smart at what they buy, die to companies trying to earn more money, but they don`t give nothing new/interesting on the table, and they want 100$ more over the Hero, for what more fan headers.....
> Same type of people did buy all these years nvidia cards like Titan that cost so much more then they need to, while back in GTX 680 days this was the Titan, the top card, today they did cut the whole GPU die, to put there TI for more money, and the clean version, and that *sucks*.
> 
> Is not about my opinion, is about what is right, and what is not, but if you cannot see that pity on you.
> This Crosshair Extreme sucks, i did not see to give nothing more to the table compared to other boards, damn even the Aorus K7 have more lan cards, audio cards, bioses for 150$ lesser, now you see where is the joke ?
> 
> The same type of people did buy tons of nvidia cards back in the disaster called GTX fermi, the Radeon cards was better, and still ppl did buy way more nvidia cards. or with AMD many morons out there did support intel for years, but not AMD, and intel did start to sell insanely expensive processors, and to put 4 cores on mainstream........


yeah but they're not, people buy stuff just so they can prove they have money


----------



## st0neh

Nothing would make me want to deal with Gigabyte's BIOS department.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Actually I would say the GT7 does in fact have a premium look (the heatsinks on the fets look a tad goofy) but this is just my opinion.

My ideal board would have a 24 pin at the bottom, 8+ 4 pin headers plus an additional PWM pump header, included full cover water block, vertical m.2s, dual BIOS, all in a color other than black/red.
I wouldn't give a crap who made this. If the power delivery is good, I'd get it.
Never hurts to dream.


----------



## 0verpowered

The Gigabyte K7 seems to have one glaring issue right now with just randomly failing to POST which gigabyte has not addressed, that would probably be a dealbreaker for many.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verpowered*
> 
> The Gigabyte K7 seems to have one glaring issue right now with just randomly failing to POST which gigabyte has not addressed, that would probably be a dealbreaker for many.


Is that the "soft brick" issue?


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Is that the "soft brick" issue?


Sounds like that's what it is. But it doesn't affect just the K7 board as I've had it on my B350M Gaming 3 as have others and on the B350 Gaming 3 too.

But I say 'had' it because it seems to have stopped. The scary thing is I have no idea exactly what I did that stopped it. I'd lowered my memory speed to 2666 and I did a Windows 10 in-place repair install which is basically an upgrade install to the latest build that fixes any registry or active directory DB's that may have gotten corrupted. So, I'm not sure how Windows 10 being corrupted could keep the computer from even powering on but it's stopped even though I've gradually resumed memory overclocks.

Oh yes...and i also disabled the SuperFetch service and turned off Fast Start options (BOTH superfetch and prefetch). I'm not sure if (or HOW) that affects it either but it's not degraded startup or application launch times so I'm not about to go back.

Go figure.


----------



## bigjdubb

The uncertainty of that particular issue was the deciding factor for me when choosing between the K7 and CH6 Hero, that and the CH6 Hero was $20 cheaper than the K7 at Microcenter (with a bundle).


----------



## Himo5

I'm obviously missing something completely here but I wish someone would explain why such motherboards as the ASUS Crosshair VI say they support "7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors" when they don't have any video outlets.


----------



## SuperZan

It'll still technically support those APU's, you'll just need discrete graphics to use it.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I'm obviously missing something completely here but I wish someone would explain why such motherboards as the ASUS Crosshair VI say they support "7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors" when they don't have any video outlets.


They support it, which means you can install it and use it. It doesn't mean that you will be able to use all of it's features.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I'm obviously missing something completely here but I wish someone would explain why such motherboards as the ASUS Crosshair VI say they support "7th Generation A-series/Athlon™ Processors" when they don't have any video outlets.


----------



## miklkit

It's alive!









There was a small issue with the Thermalright Silver Arrow IBE Extreme being too loose, but a spacer fixed that and I got the HD sata cables backwards because the manual is useless, but after that it started and is running fine. Win 10 is activated too. The Biostar GT7 is running as advertised so far and the bios flash worked perfectly.

Point A:


----------



## gupsterg

Nice







.

Consider double checking imprint of TIM plus lapping base of HS. TR HS seem to have a convex base and Ryzen seem to have slight dimple an centre of IHS.

I should have built up enough experience on mounting the ThermalRight Archon SB-E X2 / IB-E X2 heatsinks I have. As I have used ~ 3x R7 1700 and 1x 1800X, but regardless happened twice to me







.

Info this linked post, take note that the lapped HS was only placed on CPU, I had respread the remainder of TIM once the unlapped HS was unmounted, even then much better contact/spread IMO.


----------



## miklkit

This 1700 will probably get lapped just like all of my FX CPUs are sooner or later. I didn't bother to check if the IHS is flat or not but all of my FXs were concave, so I expect this one to be that way also.

This Silver Arrow has a flat mirror finished base and prefers lapped IHS and thin TIM. The TIM I'm using now is Gelid GC Extreme.

So far all I have done is tried different ram auto timings. 3200 delivered blue screens and crashes but 2667 seems to be fine so far.

I've been trying out different games and so far performance is the same to maybe slightly better. It's still GPU bound. Not bad for day 1.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not gonna lap my CPU until it's out of warranty but checked it with machinist's ruler and it might be slightly but very slightly concave, maybe 0.5 thou, nothing to worry about. Cooler block was lapped a while ago to mirror finish and with Noctua paste and very small amount of it it covers 100%.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This 1700 will probably get lapped just like all of my FX CPUs are sooner or later. I didn't bother to check if the IHS is flat or not but all of my FXs were concave, so I expect this one to be that way also.
> 
> This Silver Arrow has a flat mirror finished base and prefers lapped IHS and thin TIM. The TIM I'm using now is Gelid GC Extreme.
> 
> So far all I have done is tried different ram auto timings. 3200 delivered blue screens and crashes but 2667 seems to be fine so far.
> 
> I've been trying out different games and so far performance is the same to maybe slightly better. It's still GPU bound. Not bad for day 1.


I already removed mine a couple times (first board died after a week) and my 1700x is flat as flat can be, checked it with a straight edge. The thermal paste spread was also gorgeous, there was little to almost very little TIM on the IHS.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This 1700 will probably get lapped just like all of my FX CPUs are sooner or later. I didn't bother to check if the IHS is flat or not but all of my FXs were concave, so I expect this one to be that way also.
> 
> This Silver Arrow has a flat mirror finished base and prefers lapped IHS and thin TIM. The TIM I'm using now is Gelid GC Extreme.
> 
> So far all I have done is tried different ram auto timings. 3200 delivered blue screens and crashes but 2667 seems to be fine so far.
> 
> I've been trying out different games and so far performance is the same to maybe slightly better. It's still GPU bound. Not bad for day 1.


What RAM kit have you gone with? There are a few different things to try based on that. Give the 2933 strap a try as well; I was able to run Flare X, G.skill Hynix, and G.Skill b-die at 2933 14-14-14-34 without issue.


----------



## miklkit

The ram is this: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940

How does one check VRM temperatures besides shooting them with an IR thermometer? I suspect "temperature 2" but really don't know.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ram is this: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940
> 
> How does one check VRM temperatures besides shooting them with an IR thermometer? I suspect "temperature 2" but really don't know.


Yep, Temperature 2 correlates with the IR readings as much as software will (certainly enough for checking up on ambient).

Ah, Hynix kit. Still some BIOS work to be done for those kits, but it's feasible to get 3200 out of them. At a minimum, you should be able to hit 2933 with tighter timings. I'd set SOC to 1.15v (variance on the board will have it around 1.2v) and DRAM volts to 1.35v (+.132 or +.144 should be good), then try 2933 speed with timings like 14-14-14-34 1T. The GT7 seems to like 60ohm ProcODT values. In the Main tab you can find Zen Common Options, to UMC, and in one of those menus you can disable BankGroupSwap and leave BankGroupSwap Alt on AUTO, which should give best gaming and synthetics performance. Also in the RAM timings be sure to turn off PowerDown, and for 2933 I'd disable Geardown as well.

Auto LLC is the best choice in BIOS 623. Right now, I've got 1.375v set in BIOS with AUTO LLC and I get no measurable droop at the socket with a DMM (so I'm sure I'd find it with an oscilliscope but for practical purposes it's solid).


----------



## miklkit

It's Hynix? I was going to get TridentZ until I got it in my head that Ripjaws with a S/N ending in GVK are ok.

I've got it where you recommend except for looser 16-18-18-38-1T timings and it is stable enough but really not there yet. Would more vcore help, or should i hold off on that until i start OCing the cpu?

I'm also starting to see better fps in some games now.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's Hynix? I was going to get TridentZ until I got it in my head that Ripjaws with a S/N ending in GVK are ok.
> 
> I've got it where you recommend except for looser 16-18-18-38-1T timings and it is stable enough but really not there yet. Would more vcore help, or should i hold off on that until i start OCing the cpu?
> 
> I'm also starting to see better fps in some games now.


With Gskill's 3200 kits they come in two flavours, 14-14-14-34 and 16-18-18-38. The former is bdie, the latter Hynix. Vcore can help somewhat with memory stability, but dram voltage and SOC voltage do more. You can bump up to about 1.175v on SOC without issue and DDR4 can eat 1.4v as well, no problem. With Hynix, up to +.105 on VPP helped with stability, shouldn't be a thing at a lower strap like 2933 but that was my experience. Shouldn't need to do anything with VDDP, but if all else fails it's one more thing to try.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ram is this: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231940
> 
> How does one check VRM temperatures besides shooting them with an IR thermometer? I suspect "temperature 2" but really don't know.


"Shooting" them with IR thermometer wouldn't be accurate either. Cooler bodies have to be always cooler than chip underneath. There's always loss of heat transfer.


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. That is just one more reason to remove the back of the case. I can clearly see the base of the heat sink and the pcb. Can't really see the VRMs themselves. This is all moot at the moment anyway as I seem to have misplaced my IR thermometer. It's been years since I last used it.


----------



## Ultracarpet

So I'm going to be migrating some of my build into a mitx config... I think I'm going to go asrock for the mobo (unless somebody thinks the biostar or gigabyte boards are better) and I'm looking at the b350 vs the x370 and not seeing any tangible difference. I think there is a pcie lane difference with the chipsets but that really doesn't matter at all when I'm limited to one graphics card anyways... right?????

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20AB350%20Gaming-ITXac/index.asp

There is a $70 CAD difference between these. Am I missing something? Or is the b350 a no brainer?


----------



## br0da

There seems to be a difference in the VRM heatsinks.
This ****ty one was found on a B350: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146-26.html#post25687054
While the X370 heatsinks seems to be like this:https://img.tweakpc.de/image/FRi (Source)

But the B350 owners from hardwareluxx already complained about that and ASRock seems to be kind enough to send them the better one too.
Using those different heatsinks just to justify the upcharge for the X370 board is a pretty bad move from ASRock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> There seems to be a difference in the VRM heatsinks.
> This ****ty one was found on a B350: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146-26.html#post25687054
> While the X370 heatsinks seems to be like this:https://img.tweakpc.de/image/FRi (Source)
> 
> But the B350 owners from hardwareluxx already complained about that and ASRock seems to be kind enough to send them the better one too.
> Using those different heatsinks just to justify the upcharge for the X370 board is a pretty bad move from ASRock.


My inwin 901 is aching for a replacement for the 5350 kabini in it. How hard would you suppose you could push 1600X with Asrock's mini itx X370?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br0da*
> 
> There seems to be a difference in the VRM heatsinks.
> This ****ty one was found on a B350: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146-26.html#post25687054
> While the X370 heatsinks seems to be like this:https://img.tweakpc.de/image/FRi (Source)
> 
> But the B350 owners from hardwareluxx already complained about that and ASRock seems to be kind enough to send them the better one too.
> Using those different heatsinks just to justify the upcharge for the X370 board is a pretty bad move from ASRock.


lol wat... ok well i might contact asrock to see if i can get the x370 heatsink and then just order the b350.


----------



## miklkit

I'm starting to look into OCing the cpu now and according to Biostar all I have to do is bump up the vcore and the FID Pstate. Is it really that simple?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm starting to look into OCing the cpu now and according to Biostar all I have to do is bump up the vcore and the FID Pstate. Is it really that simple?


It is.







In 623 you can also set multi right in the OC tab where volts and RAM settings are.


----------



## miklkit

I've got 623 installed and see the multi settings. I will try the PState method first, but this thing turbo's or whatever it's called up past 3.7 ghz now. What will happen when I OC it? Will it turbo up to 4.2?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've got 623 installed and see the multi settings. I will try the PState method first, but this thing turbo's or whatever it's called up past 3.7 ghz now. What will happen when I OC it? Will it turbo up to 4.2?


It'll disable XFR and you'll basically trade turbo for all-core boost to your set multi, with the ability to downclock/downvolt when possible.


----------



## reqq

Motherboards with 2 M2 slots, if you use both at max speed your gpu will only run at 8x right?


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My inwin 901 is aching for a replacement for the 5350 kabini in it. How hard would you suppose you could push 1600X with Asrock's mini itx X370?


To the processors limits I'd say.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, I had to take off for a few hours and when I came back I can not find either the PSate or multi. I wish this thing came with a real actual manual.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, I had to take off for a few hours and when I came back I can not find either the PSate or multi. I wish this thing came with a real actual manual.


Yes, the Chinglish booklet is of minimal help. Here are some screens that might help.



Spoiler: Multi and Base Clock

















Spoiler: Location of BankGroupSwap and such


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Motherboards with 2 M2 slots, if you use both at max speed your gpu will only run at 8x right?


No, only one M.2 is Ultra the other is slower and goes over the chipset.

Example:


----------



## miklkit

Thanks. I later found the multi and played with it a bit. I found a Biostar site where there are instructions on how to OC. The first time I went there the pics worked and it was so easy. The 2nd time when I wanted to make changes the pics didn't work and I got stuck.

The manual is only good for showing where the wires and cables plug into the board. That is it.


----------



## miklkit

Getting it sorted out. Never did find anything about Pstates but using the multi and offset voltage it seems to be working ok. Got it up to 3.6 so far and it is running better than before. It always felt like it was being starved for voltage and had a sticky mouse.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Getting it sorted out. Never did find anything about Pstates but using the multi and offset voltage it seems to be working ok. Got it up to 3.6 so far and it is running better than before. It always felt like it was being starved for voltage and had a sticky mouse.


Glad to hear it's getting better. The Pstate option was there in the previous BIOS iterations. I could've sworn it was still under the Zen Common Options, but upon inspection it appears to be MIA. That said, if you use adaptive voltage and allow downclocking in your Windows power plan, the behaviour is essentially the same as it was under Pstate OC.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> No, only one M.2 is Ultra the other is slower and goes over the chipset.
> 
> Example:


Asus new Extreme board says second M2 slot shares bandwidth with second GPU slot.


----------



## bigjdubb

They are the first ones to do this with a Ryzen motherboard. The MSI and Gigabyte boards with a second m.2 slot don't work that way.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Asus new Extreme board says second M2 slot shares bandwidth with second GPU slot.


It will literally vary from board to board. 2nd m2 slot almost always runs no faster than gen 2 x4 . I do not recall a single motherboard that runs the second m2 faster and most of them require sacrificing other IO be it sata or expansion slot.

Gpu suffers very little perf hit from running at x8. You probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference with the naked eye.


----------



## Fropwns

Hi all, I was unsure whether to make a new thread or to post my question here. But do any of you happen to know of or can direct me to a guide so that I can OC my Asus B350-F? I watched part of the official video from ASUS on youtube (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmVf0S4UDs&t=864s) but the bios on display which I believe was from an X370 platform. Just using the auto feature, I did manage an OC of 3.8--mild testing for stability, though. The thing that bothered me going that route was that voltage jumped rather high, likely too much for what I was wanting.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## bigjdubb

Even though I am no longer going to purchase, I'm really glad asus announced the Extreme mobo. It caused me to hit the brakes on my build and now AMD have announced an 8 core threadripper so I will be building an x399 rig instead.

Now I just need to sell the CH6 monoblock.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.techpowerup.com/235678/msi-announces-x399-gaming-pro-carbon-x370-gaming-m7-ack-and-b350-tomahawk-plus

X370 Gaming M7 ACK : 2x M.2 Shield FROZR and Killer Wireless-AC combined with Killer E2500 LAN


B350 Tomahawk Plus

adding MSI Mystic Light RGB LED...


----------



## bigjdubb

If you have a Microcenter in your area and you were considering an 1800x, it's $350 right now.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=251736&utm_source=eNews%2020170801&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=E4420&MccGuid=3e4b3464-7dbd-4d2b-b9b1-451752fbf2e5


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Glad to hear it's getting better. The Pstate option was there in the previous BIOS iterations. I could've sworn it was still under the Zen Common Options, but upon inspection it appears to be MIA. That said, if you use adaptive voltage and allow downclocking in your Windows power plan, the behaviour is essentially the same as it was under Pstate OC.


I had a scare yesterday. I took another shot at 3200 ram with more cpu volts and it crashed so hard it wouldn't go into the bios. The lights were on but nobody was home.









So........dual bios to the rescue!









Updated that bios to 623 and then took the Hynix ram up to 2940, and then gamed for 10 hours or so with no problems. Frame rates seemed to be pretty much the same as when the cpu was running at 3.8 so I can confirm what everyone else knows about ram being more important than cpu clocks.

Today I got bios 1 working again so will take the cpu back up to 3.8 and see how it goes.

Oh. This is the board in the case just before hooking up cables and such.


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/235678/msi-announces-x399-gaming-pro-carbon-x370-gaming-m7-ack-and-b350-tomahawk-plus
> 
> X370 Gaming M7 ACK : 2x M.2 Shield FROZR and Killer Wireless-AC combined with Killer E2500 LAN
> 
> 
> B350 Tomahawk Plus
> 
> adding MSI Mystic Light RGB LED...


That x370 MSI M7 looks really badass. Any info on the VRMS its using?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I had a scare yesterday. I took another shot at 3200 ram with more cpu volts and it crashed so hard it wouldn't go into the bios. The lights were on but nobody was home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So........dual bios to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated that bios to 623 and then took the Hynix ram up to 2940, and then gamed for 10 hours or so with no problems. Frame rates seemed to be pretty much the same as when the cpu was running at 3.8 so I can confirm what everyone else knows about ram being more important than cpu clocks.
> 
> Today I got bios 1 working again so will take the cpu back up to 3.8 and see how it goes.
> 
> Oh. This is the board in the case just before hooki
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ng up cables and such.


Oh yeah, that's AM4 for ya! The performance is real, but so is the finicky nature (especially compared to Vishera which was just a glutton for punishment). RAM speed is huge, but so is tuning. 3200 or better can take quite a bit of work with certain kits and depending on your luck with the IMC lotto. On the other hand, even at 2933, you can implement some solid tuning on timings and subtimings that can also offer significant performance.


----------



## senna89

Hi guys
I have 1700x + Asus x370 PRO + G.Skill FlareX 3200CL14
*But lately i have a problem*

With the last mainboard bios 805 i finally can use the DOCP profile of my RAM, before was impossible ( no boot ).

Now, the situation is no longer good. BF1 after the last update tends crash ( "_BF1 has stop working_" message ), this only if i use DOCP profile, if i try to disable it the game return perfectly stable, so i think to be unstable but i dont know if is the RAM or CPU.

*What are the parameters i can act to fix it ?*


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*


If CPU is OC it might as well be the culprit..
Put the CPU on default (stock) and than use the DOCP (AMD XMP) if still getting error...try and put same values as DOCP but manual and up the Dram V a bit and see what happens.

When happy with DRAM OC CPU back and see if still stable...if not, put DRAM on default and find the CPU stable settings...than go back to DOCP than retest them together, if still not stable adjust both slightly...

That's why when you talk about a CPU in general you have 3 states...
Default, SweetSpot and OC'ed...

More than often the OC'ed profile is way over the SweetSpot and at the limit so any slight change to the system (like DRAM OC) messes around with the CPU stability.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> That x370 MSI M7 looks really badass. Any info on the VRMS its using?


Counting the coils it looks like a 4 phase... maybe like their other B350 boards? including the regular Tomahawk?

Makes me wonder what the difference might be to make this one more compelling, a question I think people have also asked about the CH6 Extreme. To the point: it would be interesting to know if mfr's are releasing new boards that implement fixes _in the hardware_ for problems and limitations with earlier boards. It would be great to see some reviews comparing them.


----------



## br0da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> That x370 MSI M7 looks really badass. Any info on the VRMS its using?


It will most likely be driven by a RT8894A running in 4+2 mode.
In this case the four phases for VCore would be doubled by driving two sets of MOSFETs with each phase-output. I'd be really surprised if MSI would start using other FETs on these boards since there are just those two on every AM4 board: PK616BA and PK632BA.
I'd expect them to use two high- and lowside FETs for each of the two SoC phases.


----------



## miklkit

I know I tried this before but it worked this time and I can now OC the cpu again. It seems setting the cpu manually and then setting the cpu voltage to "override" but leaving it on auto, then booting into windows and going back into the bios, and then setting the voltage works.

I know I did this too out of many variations on the theme on bios1 but after reflashing bios2 it works. Anyhoo it's running at 3.8 again.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I know I tried this before but it worked this time and I can now OC the cpu again. It seems setting the cpu manually and then setting the cpu voltage to "override" but leaving it on auto, then booting into windows and going back into the bios, and then setting the voltage works.
> 
> I know I did this too out of many variations on the theme on bios1 but after reflashing bios2 it works. Anyhoo it's running at 3.8 again.


Are you still on BIOS 2?


----------



## miklkit

I switched back to bios1 this morning for some testing. Bios1 has the ram at 2940 or so and the bus set up one click to 100.3 mhz and the stock cpu settings. Bios2 is the same but with the cpu OCed. This way when I frack the OC like I did last night I have a backup. It seems to like 3.8 ok but 3.9 is a bit touchy.


----------



## Performer81

@Biostar X370GT7 owners

I would check the screws for the vrm coolers, they werent tightened at all here. The coolers sat very loose with no pressure at all.


----------



## miklkit

Yes. The top vrm cooler was wobbly but the rear vrm cooler was tight.

EDIT: I just installed new PCI and SATA drivers and the stuttering mouse issue is back, but only at the start while win10 is loading stuff.


----------



## ChrisB17

I had the stuttering mouse on startup issue awhile back. The culprit in my case was MSI Afterburner/Evga Precision (They both did it for some reason) set to start up with windows. I disabled that and it stopped. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## miklkit

My PCI drivers got updated yesterday but no mouse stutters.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> That x370 MSI M7 looks really badass. Any info on the VRMS its using?


10+2 phase by the looks of it.

Also just joined the AM4 club with a 1600X, 2*8GB @ 3200 (ryzen tuned XMP) and the AX370-G5, rock solid XMP profiles on corsair's ryzen kits









Only thing is convincing gigabyte support that their fan firmware's broken...


----------



## Sptz

Hi everyone,

I've been out of the loop for a bit and am contemplating building a ryzen matx. This is mainly for audio mixing and some occasional gaming.
What is the best current mAtx board? The Biostar x370gt3? I can't find any reviews that even mention DPC latency.
Also, apparently there's still issues with ram clocks and timings? Or has that been generally fixed with bios updates?


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a bit and am contemplating building a ryzen matx. This is mainly for audio mixing and some occasional gaming.
> What is the best current mAtx board? The Biostar x370gt3? I can't find any reviews that even mention DPC latency.
> Also, apparently there's still issues with ram clocks and timings? Or has that been generally fixed with bios updates?


From what I can tell.... the x370gt3 uses x370 chipset for which you pay a premium to do SLI. If you really want to do SLI then you need to put this mATX board in an ATX case to fit a second GPU in there. It also looks to me it has the same VRM design typical of other mATX boards (4 CPU phases) so why not just do an ATX board and then you can look for a stronger VRM for more reliable overclocking to 4+Gig?

Otherwise, pay particular attention to the number and types of SATA/M.2/USB3.0/3.1 ports to see if you need them, and compare that to what you can get on a (generally cheaper) B350 mATX board.

I've not seen any discussions on DPC related to Ryzen, it will be interesting to see what input this gets. I always thought it was related more to the OS and running softwares than the platform per se.

BTW: I'd suggest an MSI B350M Mortar. It seems to have good reviews and a strong performer for overclocking as well as decent BIOS/UEFI. I'm not sure how it's ALC892 codec compares to what's on the gt3 but I'm kind of assuming you'd be looking at an add-in board for your audio work.


----------



## miklkit

Ryzen multitasks very well so DPC should not be an issue. The only scenario where there could be a problem is if you are using single thread apps and Win 10 decides to update itself. I have seen slowdowns in single thread apps when that happens.

DDR ram is "tuned" to a system. There is ram for specific systems such as Z170. Ram tuned for one system doesn't do so well on another system so look for ram tuned for Ryzen, like the G. Skill FlareX.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a bit and am contemplating building a ryzen matx. This is mainly for audio mixing and some occasional gaming.
> What is the best current mAtx board? The Biostar x370gt3? I can't find any reviews that even mention DPC latency.
> Also, apparently there's still issues with ram clocks and timings? Or has that been generally fixed with bios updates?


- in AU we don't get biostar boards (cant imagine why







), but instead we have a long long list of mATX boards from various brands, you'd just want to pick the one most suitable to you feature wise.
- DPC latency shouldn't be an issue with any AM4 board, especially not when you use the ryzen optimal power profile for windows (comes with the chipset drivers if you install them)
- I've used a corsair 3200 kit for ryzen on a board that doesn't even support 3000 on the manual, but it's still rock solid stable, so for the most part RAM issues are non-existent with decent boards and ryzen-optimised RAM kits. However stick to one-stick-per-channel as with the general gist of RAM overclocking; double sticks are usually an ass...


----------



## Sptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> - in AU we don't get biostar boards (cant imagine why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but instead we have a long long list of mATX boards from various brands, you'd just want to pick the one most suitable to you feature wise.
> - DPC latency shouldn't be an issue with any AM4 board, especially not when you use the ryzen optimal power profile for windows (comes with the chipset drivers if you install them)
> - I've used a corsair 3200 kit for ryzen on a board that doesn't even support 3000 on the manual, but it's still rock solid stable, so for the most part RAM issues are non-existent with decent boards and ryzen-optimised RAM kits. However stick to one-stick-per-channel as with the general gist of RAM overclocking; double sticks are usually an ass...


So on AMD it's better to go with single stick than dual as opposed to Intel?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a bit and am contemplating building a ryzen matx. This is mainly for audio mixing and some occasional gaming.
> What is the best current mAtx board? The Biostar x370gt3? I can't find any reviews that even mention DPC latency.
> Also, apparently there's still issues with ram clocks and timings? Or has that been generally fixed with bios updates?


The only Biostar board for AM4 that comes highly recommended is the GT7, which is ATX. For mATX, I'd consider the MSI B350M Mortar and the Gigabyte AB350M Gaming 3. Those are about as well as you'll do with mATX on AM4 right now. You could also use a cute little ITX board, in which case Gigabyte and Asrock have both put forward very viable models.


----------



## Timur Born

Is anyone around here somewhat fluent with Reaper (Digital Audio Workstation software)? I would like you to test how a single CPU core being overloaded stalls the whole system to a point where not only the mouse drops out heavily, but all of Windows.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> So on AMD it's better to go with single stick than dual as opposed to Intel?


They're actually both affected almost equally, just that ryzen's a little more pedantic with timings due to its more advanced controller. Ultimately it's best to use one-stick-per-channel for high clocks, not to say you cant use all the slots and not get high clocks (many people have run 4 sticks over 3000 on boards like the crosshair VI hero), it's just a lot harder to tune and has a low success rate.

So just to clarify; for AM4 you want a 2 stick kit that specifically mentions it's for ryzen, then all you need to do is slot them in and load the XMP profile and you're done.
For TR4 that'd be a 4 stick kit, but somehow I don't think you'll be able to get a TR4 mATX board...


----------



## Sptz

I use Reaper on a daily basis but don't own an AMD build. Got a 7700K at the studio. How would you overload to that point? Running 200 omnisphere instances?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> I use Reaper on a daily basis but don't own an AMD build. Got a 7700K at the studio. How would you overload to that point? Running 200 omnisphere instances?


I tested this on an 8 year old cheap Acer laptop and it works properly, aka only the Reaper process is stalled by the overload, not the whole PC (including Realtime priority 31 processes). Something about my Ryzen 1800X Crosshair 6 Hero setup is fishy. People report stalls with stress tests like ITB AVX, which I can also reproduce, but the Reaper issue is much worse. It literally turns my 16 logical cores CPU into a single core one.

- Run some CPU monitor software that allows you to monitor single CPU cores, this makes things easier. HWinfo is a useful example.

- Download DAWbench (link below), copy the RXC Build -> reaxcomp_standalone_x64.dll to your VST Plugin directory, or simply add the RXC Build directory via Preferences -> Plugins -> VST -> Add.

- Run Reaper on a single core using its own "Dummy Audio" device at 256 samples (or your preferred audio interface). You can set up core affinity in Reaper's own preferences or just use Task-Manager.

- Load "Dawbench-DSP-R5-RXC-EXT". When asked for the samples directory click on "Search" and point it to the "Audio" sub-folder of the extracted DAWBench folder.

- Delete tracks Sine 02-40 (mark them via shift-click then hit DEL).
- Enable all 8 FX tracks on Sine 01 (FX button on the track then tick all 8 boxes).
- Start playback.
- Duplicate Sine 01 until the one core is nearly at 100% (about 3% total CPU load for 32 logical cores).
- Duplicate Sine 01 once more to overload the single core.

Reaper download page: https://www.reaper.fm/download.php
DAWbench (Reaper project file) download link: http://www.dawbench.com/downloads/dawbench-dsp-2017.zip


----------



## Sptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The only Biostar board for AM4 that comes highly recommended is the GT7, which is ATX. For mATX, I'd consider the MSI B350M Mortar and the Gigabyte AB350M Gaming 3. Those are about as well as you'll do with mATX on AM4 right now. You could also use a cute little ITX board, in which case Gigabyte and Asrock have both put forward very viable models.


This is really bizarre, ITX mobos do seem better than mATX ones? I've never seen anything like that, this is really weird. I'm probably gonna go with an Asrock x370 fatality gaming as from what I've seen in reviews it might be one of the best? What ram would you recommend? That I could run at 3200? Looking for 16GB,don't really need more than that


----------



## NoDestiny

Speaking of Reaper, I benched exporting a project: FX-8350 @ 4.6Ghz VS Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.8Ghz. The FX-8350 surprisingly won by just a bit! Ended up putting the 1600 to a new gaming rig instead at that point.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> This is really bizarre, ITX mobos do seem better than mATX ones? I've never seen anything like that, this is really weird. I'm probably gonna go with an Asrock x370 fatality gaming as from what I've seen in reviews it might be one of the best? What ram would you recommend? That I could run at 3200? Looking for 16GB,don't really need more than that


Yeah, it took a while to get them out, but the ITX options ended up being quite good, at least from Asrock and Gigabyte. Generally, I'd recommend a 3200 b-die kit (look for 14-14-14-34 timings). If your chip has a good IMC it'll allow decent overclocking on that RAM as most 3200 rated b-die is capable of a bit more. The 14-14-14-34 timings will indicate a b-die kit, rather than 16-18-18-36 which is usually Hynix.


----------



## AlphaC

It's hilarious but true, the $110 ITX boards are actually better than some B350 and X370 ATX , let alone the mATX boards. Plus it's not just power delivery wise , it's audio + connectivity also. Granted the Asrock ITX board doesn't have USB 3.1 gen 2, but it does have ALC1220 + Intel LAN + Bluetooth. The Gigabyte ITX uses Realtek LAN but comes with USB 3.1 gen 2 (type A only).


----------



## b0oMeR

I think there is massive problems with the VRM cooling imo. So many others are having the same problems.


----------



## SuperZan

I believe the thread you want is the X299 motherboard thread. Check the Intel forums.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I believe the thread you want is the X299 motherboard thread. Check the Intel forums.


Seriously its problem after problem regardless of whether its on or rebooting or bios.


----------



## Alexium

Hey guys, a newcomer to this section here - I've set my mind on buying a Ryzen 7 platform after realizing 6-core Coffee Lake is still ways off (but also, for the first time since K8 I just like what AMD has done for a CPU). I intend to get an R7 1700 (non-X) and reasonably overclock it with liquid cooling. I gather that R7 is pretty much hard-gated at around 4000 MHz and further overclock is impractical due to huge power draw (and the risk of damaging the chip with high voltage), that's what I mean by _reasonable_ OC - using what's there for the taking, but not squeezing out every last MHz.

My main question is what are the best value B350 / X370 MoBos on the market. But this has probably been asked and answered a lot already, so I have a better question: is there a good guide on OCing Ryzen 7, and is there some list/description/explanation of what features may differ between AM4 mobos?

It seems to me that modern motherboards are all the same (since all the important stuff is part of the CPU), it's just a thing that holds together the CPU socket, the DRAM slots and the PCI-E slots. It only has to have good enough VRM, sufficient number of software-controlled fan headers (I like fine-tuning my fans into inaudible RPMs), and the right color of the decorative lights.
But then I've noticed mentions of things like BCLK frequency gen, and P-state overclocking that some boards have and others don't. I'll google these features, but are there any other functional differences?

Does the success with high-frequency DDR4 depend on the mobo model? And what mobos currently have better BIOSes (which, I guess, we should stop calling that because it's UEFI nowadays)?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Hey guys, a newcomer to this section here - I've set my mind on buying a Ryzen 7 platform after realizing 6-core Coffee Lake is still ways off (but also, for the first time since K8 I just like what AMD has done for a CPU). I intend to get an R7 1700 (non-X) and reasonably overclock it with liquid cooling. I gather that R7 is pretty much hard-gated at around 4000 MHz and further overclock is impractical due to huge power draw (and the risk of damaging the chip with high voltage), that's what I mean by _reasonable_ OC - using what's there for the taking, but not squeezing out every last MHz.
> 
> My main question is what are the best value B350 / X370 MoBos on the market. But this has probably been asked and answered a lot already, so I have a better question: is there a good guide on OCing Ryzen 7, and is there some list/description/explanation of what features may differ between AM4 mobos?
> 
> It seems to me that modern motherboards are all the same (since all the important stuff part of the CPU), it's just a thing that holds together the CPU socket, the DRAM slots and the PCI-E slots. It only has to have good enough VRM, sufficient number of software-controlled fan headers (I like fine-tuning my fans into inaudible RPMs), and the right color of the decorative lights.
> But then I've noticed mentions of things like BCLK frequency gen, and P-state overclocking that some boards have and others don't. I'll google these features, but are there any other functional differences?
> 
> Does the success with high-frequency DDR4 depend on the mobo model? And what mobos currently have better BIOSes (which, I guess, we should stop calling that because it's UEFI nowadays)?


x370 boards tend to have better VRM. Have a look at Asus Prime x370 pro as a good mid to high range MB. It doesn't have adjustable BCLK but is easily OCed even without it.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> x370 boards tend to have better VRM. Have a look at Asus Prime x370 pro as a good mid to high range MB. It doesn't have adjustable BCLK but is easily OCed even without it.


It probably sounds like a silly question, but what is the role of the mobo in overclocking Ryzen 7 CPUs? Is it VRM make a difference? Or is it BIOS?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> It probably sounds like a silly question, but what is the role of the mobo in overclocking Ryzen 7 CPUs? Is it VRM make a difference? Or is it BIOS?


VRM make a difference in overclocking potential. Better VRM designs are easier to cool and deliver more stable and consistent power allowing for better overclocks. The BIOS is important too, in that a better one will enable more options allowing for more fine-grained control over the overclock, but it starts with good components.


----------



## Alexium

Sounds fair, thank you! X370 it is, then - I like having the option for SLI, anyway (even though realistically, I don't think I'll be going for it).

Looking at the cheaper X370 boards, and excluding MSI (seen quite a few negative comments on them), I see:
- Asus Prime X370-A
- ASRock X370 Killer SLI
- Asus Prime X370-Pro
- ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4

And a bit higher up the price range is Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K5.

Which one(s) of these do you recommend? One feature I need is P-state OCing, seems like ASrock Killer SLI supports it and Asus Prime X370-Pro does not, couldn't find this info on the other boards from this list.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> I tested this on an 8 year old cheap Acer laptop and it works properly, aka only the Reaper process is stalled by the overload, not the whole PC (including Realtime priority 31 processes). Something about my Ryzen 1800X Crosshair 6 Hero setup is fishy. People report stalls with stress tests like ITB AVX, which I can also reproduce, but the Reaper issue is much worse. It literally turns my 16 logical cores CPU into a single core one.
> 
> - Run some CPU monitor software that allows you to monitor single CPU cores, this makes things easier. HWinfo is a useful example.
> 
> - Download DAWbench (link below), copy the RXC Build -> reaxcomp_standalone_x64.dll to your VST Plugin directory, or simply add the RXC Build directory via Preferences -> Plugins -> VST -> Add.
> 
> - Run Reaper on a single core using its own "Dummy Audio" device at 256 samples (or your preferred audio interface). You can set up core affinity in Reaper's own preferences or just use Task-Manager.
> 
> - Load "Dawbench-DSP-R5-RXC-EXT". When asked for the samples directory click on "Search" and point it to the "Audio" sub-folder of the extracted DAWBench folder.
> 
> - Delete tracks Sine 02-40 (mark them via shift-click then hit DEL).
> - Enable all 8 FX tracks on Sine 01 (FX button on the track then tick all 8 boxes).
> - Start playback.
> - Duplicate Sine 01 until the one core is nearly at 100% (about 3% total CPU load for 32 logical cores).
> - Duplicate Sine 01 once more to overload the single core.
> 
> Reaper download page: https://www.reaper.fm/download.php
> DAWbench (Reaper project file) download link: http://www.dawbench.com/downloads/dawbench-dsp-2017.zip


Not sure what you mean by 'making it behave like one core', is the system slowing down when you do this? could be a windows flaw as all the drivers have to run in a single base thread (hence why you can get DPC issues if there's a bad driver).

Also, to clarify, the 1800X has 2 clusters, 8 total cores and 16 total threads, a single thread process taking as much CPU time as possible will display as 6.25% in the process list in taskman, but about 8% or more in total CPU due to the logical % multiplier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Seriously its problem after problem regardless of whether its on or rebooting or bios.


Which board's you talking about? also 80+C is fine for VRM's when you're running stock, it's only when you start overclocking that you need to keep temps down so that they can regulate super tight. If in doubt, add another fan or two, pointing in the vicinity of the VRMs.


----------



## Niobium

Is there a consensus on which is the best overall mATX budget AM4 mobo? Planning to run one with 2x16GB Corsair Hynix DDR-3200.


----------



## Nizzen

Threadripper has MANY pci-e lanes, but why does the MB only have PCIe
4 x16 (CPU): up to x16/x8/x16/x8 kookoo.gif

So much for many pci-e lanes on the cpu...

I have now Threadripper 16core @ home, and was shocked when i took a closer look at the MB! eek.gif


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Don`t see what features the Extreme have that justify that price. If they was giving superior lan card like the one on Asrock Pro Gaming, all features from K7, sound card like the one on Gigabyte 1151 G1 Gaming, Armor like the on Maximus VI Formula...
> 
> the Extreme need to have all this inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Extreme need to be, ROG armor, all over the place, features from the Gigabyte board, integrated Creative audio, dual lan and one to be 5Gb, steel on all slots.....


Y U show z170 board in AMD thread?

Psst..doublers.









Also, all that thermal armor is crap because it hides ice. Thicker mil PCB is the way to go.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by 'making it behave like one core', is the system slowing down when you do this? could be a windows flaw as all the drivers have to run in a single base thread (hence why you can get DPC issues if there's a bad driver).
> 
> Also, to clarify, the 1800X has 2 clusters, 8 total cores and 16 total threads, a single thread process taking as much CPU time as possible will display as 6.25% in the process list in taskman, but about 8% or more in total CPU due to the logical % multiplier.
> Which board's you talking about? also 80+C is fine for VRM's when you're running stock, it's only when you start overclocking that you need to keep temps down so that they can regulate super tight. If in doubt, add another fan or two, pointing in the vicinity of the VRMs.


I'm going to quibble a bit about VRM temperatures. Hotter running VRMs result in a hotter running system with more heat being created inside the case and needing to be removed. Hotter VRMs also cause hotter socket and cpu temps because their heat migrates up the traces and motherboard pcb.

Cooler VRMs make for a cooler running system. Hot VRMs can even lead to the motherboard warping from the heat. I had that happen to one of my boards.


----------



## Alexium

Are there any B350 boards that support P-state OC?


----------



## br0da

ASUS Windows Tool ZenStates should also work with the B350-Plus.


----------



## Scotty99

I just gave ryzen master a go, it fully downclocks/downvolts at idle. 1550mhz/.875v. I really see no reason not to use this software lol, lower vrm and cpu temps than i can get with a manual OC using p states, and lower power consumption throughout the whole range.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I just gave ryzen master a go, it fully downclocks/downvolts at idle. 1550mhz/.875v. I really see no reason not to use this software lol, lower vrm and cpu temps than i can get with a manual OC using p states, and lower power consumption throughout the whole range.


Is that AMD's own software (not restricted to a certain mobo manufacturer)? Is it a requirement that you also use it for overclocking, or can you still OC using UEFI setup?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> Is that AMD's own software (not restricted to a certain mobo manufacturer)? Is it a requirement that you also use it for overclocking, or can you still OC using UEFI setup?


Ya as far as i know any b350/x370 board can use it. No not a requirement of course, but ive found it to work really well in the 3-4 days ive been using it. It hits the same clocks/volts i could manage doing a manual overclock, but with this software im able to hit lower idle volts and vrm/cpu temps. I know when this software released it was fixed volts and frequency, now all the power savings are working correctly.


----------



## Scotty99

Only downside is you need to open it each time you start windows, but really not a big deal its 3 button presses. I wouldnt set memory with this software tho, just cpu volts and frequency.


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Only downside is you need to open it each time you start windows, but really not a big deal its 3 button presses.


Autorun is the solution. Here's a guide: https://www.howtogeek.com/208224/how-to-add-programs-files-and-folders-to-system-startup-in-windows-8.1/


----------



## Scotty99

Ya but either way you need to accept the "warning" page. Really does not bother me for something that works this good. I know no one on here likes to use software overclocking, but i challenge anyone on here to do a better job than this software does lol. I dont know what sort of LLC this software uses, but VRM temps are lower using ryzen master than any level of LLC i can manually set, and ive tried all levels my board offers. Noticeable power savings at idle too, which is odd because i was using P state overclocking which should have been similar but im seeing ~10w lower with ryzen master.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya but either way you need to accept the "warning" page. Really does not bother me for something that works this good. I know no one on here likes to use software overclocking, but i challenge anyone on here to do a better job than this software does lol. I dont know what sort of LLC this software uses, but VRM temps are lower using ryzen master than any level of LLC i can manually set, and ive tried all levels my board offers. Noticeable power savings at idle too, which is odd because i was using P state overclocking which should have been similar but im seeing ~10w lower with ryzen master.


I'm curious: if this effect can be achieved by software, as RyzenMaster does, then couldn't an enterprising programmer create a package that installs as a service and does the same thing? I don't think it would have to be interactive and certainly not as user friendly as RyzenMaster since I expect you'd use RM to find stable settings then use the utility to invoke the settings at startup.

It used to be similar utilities would pop up within a few weeks after any hardware's release that had such exploitable features.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Cooler VRMs make for a cooler running system. Hot VRMs can even lead to the motherboard warping from the heat. I had that happen to one of my boards.


Though that's assuming the VRM's are actually more efficient, often they're close to the same efficiency despite being cooler, it just means that they're passively dissipating their heat better than others.
However, if you have a super cheap board with like 4-6 main VRMs, and they're allowed to run super hot (ie no or little heatsink/s), they'll most definitely run 5-20W less efficiently depending on the CPU power.

TLDR; doesn't matter that much with stock systems, but in general, the cooler you get it all to run, the better it can run!


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Though that's assuming the VRM's are actually more efficient, often they're close to the same efficiency despite being cooler, it just means that they're passively dissipating their heat better than others.
> However, if you have a super cheap board with like 4-6 main VRMs, and they're allowed to run super hot (ie no or little heatsink/s), they'll most definitely run 5-20W less efficiently depending on the CPU power.
> 
> TLDR; doesn't matter that much with stock systems, but in general, the cooler you get it all to run, the better it can run!


don't forget that it also becomes more reliable, both in the aspect of stability and life-span.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> don't forget that it also becomes more reliable, both in the aspect of stability and life-span.


eeeeh depends, most of the time you're not in temperature ranges that actually affect the components, only really has an effect on super high current devices such as high-end GPUs. I have hardware that's run without heatsinks, piss poor airflow, flooded with dust, 24/7 for several years and not ever loose stability. But on the other side I've had higher current devices run unstable at stock simply because they had a dumb shroud blocking most of their airflow...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Though that's assuming the VRM's are actually more efficient, often they're close to the same efficiency despite being cooler, it just means that they're passively dissipating their heat better than others.
> However, if you have a super cheap board with like 4-6 main VRMs, and they're allowed to run super hot (ie no or little heatsink/s), they'll most definitely run 5-20W less efficiently depending on the CPU power.
> 
> TLDR; doesn't matter that much with stock systems, but in general, the cooler you get it all to run, the better it can run!


I was not ASSuming anything but was speaking from bitter experience. In my case it was an 8+2 phase motherboard with tiny heat sinks that could not dissipate the heat created by 1.4 volts. The side cover behind the VRMs was too hot to touch! The next revisions had larger heat sinks with heat pipes on the same VRMs and the heat problems went away.

I don't know how hot those VRMs were running but I do know that board was dead in less than 6 months at 1.4 volts. The board that replaced it has the best VRM heat sink ever and its VRMs never get over 46C even when pushing over 1.6 volts through them. Still no problems 4 years later too. That is why its successor, the MSI Titanium is doing so well today. Cooler is indeed better.


----------



## TheOldTechGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was not ASSuming anything but was speaking from bitter experience. In my case it was an 8+2 phase motherboard with tiny heat sinks that could not dissipate the heat created by 1.4 volts. The side cover behind the VRMs was too hot to touch! The next revisions had larger heat sinks with heat pipes on the same VRMs and the heat problems went away.
> 
> I don't know how hot those VRMs were running but I do know that board was dead in less than 6 months at 1.4 volts. The board that replaced it has the best VRM heat sink ever and its VRMs never get over 46C even when pushing over 1.6 volts through them. Still no problems 4 years later too. That is why its successor, the MSI Titanium is doing so well today. Cooler is indeed better.


Heat sinks were a significant reason for my selection of the Titanium. I am not thrilled with MSI (the company), but the board has been stable and is very well built. I think it's current sale price of $260 at Newegg is a very reasonable price for the board. $300 is a little steep.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> eeeeh depends, most of the time you're not in temperature ranges that actually affect the components, only really has an effect on super high current devices such as high-end GPUs. I have hardware that's run without heatsinks, piss poor airflow, flooded with dust, 24/7 for several years and not ever loose stability. But on the other side I've had higher current devices run unstable at stock simply because they had a dumb shroud blocking most of their airflow...


indeed it depends, the overall build and design matters a lot for a stable temperature tolerance.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOldTechGuru*
> 
> Heat sinks were a significant reason for my selection of the Titanium. I am not thrilled with MSI (the company), but the board has been stable and is very well built. I think it's current sale price of $260 at Newegg is a very reasonable price for the board. $300 is a little steep.


Agreed.









As a company only their very best boards are worth buying. The rest are junk.

I am quite happy with this Biostar GT7 as a daily driver at 3.8-3.9, but if I decided to go for it the Titanium would be my choice just because of the heat sinks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was not ASSuming anything but was speaking from bitter experience. In my case it was an 8+2 phase motherboard with tiny heat sinks that could not dissipate the heat created by 1.4 volts. The side cover behind the VRMs was too hot to touch! The next revisions had larger heat sinks with heat pipes on the same VRMs and the heat problems went away.
> 
> I don't know how hot those VRMs were running but I do know that board was dead in less than 6 months at 1.4 volts. The board that replaced it has the best VRM heat sink ever and its VRMs never get over 46C even when pushing over 1.6 volts through them. Still no problems 4 years later too. That is why its successor, the MSI Titanium is doing so well today. Cooler is indeed better.


Yea, once you start dealing with high voltages (or high processor power more accurately) the VRM's start using upwards of 20W or so, basically _needing_ active cooling of some sort. Us crosshair V users simply added a 40-80mm fan or two directly on the heatsink array, or used a full-cover waterblock if available, the heatsinks on that board were super beefy due to also needing to keep the NB cool.

Kinda wish this aorus board had a heatpipe between the VRM heatsinks though. The top heatsink's pretty cool on its own, but the back heatsink, the one under a shroud, gets hot pretty easily even with active airflow...


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, the MSI GD80 had the best heat sinks and the coolest running VRMs, but even the Sabertooth did ok eith air cooling. With a twin tower cooler the center fan can be mounted close to the motherboard so it blows cool air directly on the heat sink plus I built a small air scoop inside the case that directed some of the air from a front intake fan behind the motherboard, thus cooling the socket and VRMs from the back side too.

With this Ryzen build the Biostar GT7 heat sink doesn't have a heat pipe either plus it is poorly designed just like almost every other board. It acts like a wall to air flow, but me gots grinder and will fixit.


----------



## Performer81

The GT7 doesnt need big coolers, vrms stays ice cold here, even when overclocked. But i hear a little coil whine when get my ears near them.


----------



## miklkit

On my air cooled setup the heat sink blocks air flow around it and behind it. When I pushed for 3.9 when stress testing the VRMs kept getting hotter the longer they were stressed. This indicates lack of cooling. I intend to cut some slots through it to allow air to get through when stress testing. The design is probably fine for water cooling but is hopeless with air cooling.

Don't get me wrong as in normal use the VRMs run in the 39-44C range which is great. The VRMs on my FX Sabertooth run in the 60-80C range.


----------



## Performer81

What annoys me a little bit is that on my Biostar i cant get my Ram work reliable on 3200MHZ. I have Corsair Vengeance 3200 with Hynix Ram and on the Gaming 5 i had before i had no problem running it 3200 with its reference timings 24/7, even with Agesa 1004. Even 3333 worked which surprised me. 3200 on the Biostar is hard. Sometimes XMP 3200 works but the Timings there are not right and very loose and sometimes it just resets the bios after restart. 3200 with manually set timings the sticks are rated with wont work at all. On the other hand 2933 even works with CL14,15,15,15 instead of 16,18,18,18. I think the Biostar sets some voltage or subtiming wrong but i dont know.


----------



## miklkit

It's the same for me. I have 4 sticks of Hynix that does 2941 easily but 3200 is unstable. There are a dozen or more settings to play with but I don't have a clue what they do.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> The GT7 doesnt need big coolers, vrms stays ice cold here, even when overclocked. But i hear a little coil whine when get my ears near them.


Whine of any degree is to be expected with chokes, even 'silent' ceramic ones (of which I've made scream on a GPU in the past...). They use magnetic flux, which means particles/force in constant motion, anything around them can vibrate, including the air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> On my air cooled setup the heat sink blocks air flow around it and behind it. When I pushed for 3.9 when stress testing the VRMs kept getting hotter the longer they were stressed. This indicates lack of cooling. I intend to cut some slots through it to allow air to get through when stress testing. The design is probably fine for water cooling but is hopeless with air cooling.
> 
> Don't get me wrong as in normal use the VRMs run in the 39-44C range which is great. The VRMs on my FX Sabertooth run in the 60-80C range.


Sounds like they need better pads, if the pads are rated 1-2W below what's needed to be dissipated you'll have that build-up effect, though it can also happen if the heatsinks have a lot of volume but low surface area. The heat also needs to be dissipated off of the PCB as well, so a fan pointing at the back of the motherboard, around the socket, can help a fair bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> What annoys me a little bit is that on my Biostar i cant get my Ram work reliable on 3200MHZ. I have Corsair Vengeance 3200 with Hynix Ram and on the Gaming 5 i had before i had no problem running it 3200 with its reference timings 24/7, even with Agesa 1004. Even 3333 worked which surprised me. 3200 on the Biostar is hard. Sometimes XMP 3200 works but the Timings there are not right and very loose and sometimes it just resets the bios after restart. 3200 with manually set timings the sticks are rated with wont work at all. On the other hand 2933 even works with CL14,15,15,15 instead of 16,18,18,18. I think the Biostar sets some voltage or subtiming wrong but i dont know.


might simply not be possible to get the same clocks and timings on that board simply due to compactness and/or a cheaper PCB.


----------



## miklkit

The heat sinks are the industry "standard" blocks of aluminum with an led stuck on top. Minimal surface area and no air flow potential. It's fine for 3.8, good enough for 3.9, but it's not a 4.0 board unless it is watercooled and covered with a layer of fans.


----------



## SuperZan

Interesting results with air cooling. I'm using an expandable AIO (H220-X2) but I don't have a bevy of fans on mine; top-down rad with a pair of 120mm intake fans, two intake 140's on the front, two exhaust 120's by my GPU and a single 140mm exhaust aft. The highest I've seen in software or reading off the back of the board was 62C after a few hours of stress testing.


----------



## christoph

hi guys, does anyone have any complaint about the Asrock x370 Taichi?

this is the motherboard I'd like to buy, but should I buy today?

or should I wait for what?

a second revision near in the future?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Interesting results with air cooling. I'm using an expandable AIO (H220-X2) but I don't have a bevy of fans on mine; top-down rad with a pair of 120mm intake fans, two intake 140's on the front, two exhaust 120's by my GPU and a single 140mm exhaust aft. The highest I've seen in software or reading off the back of the board was 62C after a few hours of stress testing.


When the VRMs hit 62C in IBT AVX I stopped the test. It was still going at far higher stress levels than I am using in daily tasks as I was trying for 3.9 at that time. Yesterday a heat wave hit and it got to 80F or 26.66C in this room and the VRMs never went over 44C and that was a spike caused by a game going into an endless loop and crashing.

The Sabertooth VRMs failed the OC when they hit 81C and I do not intend to push these VRMs that hard so they will be getting better cooling before I go any further with it. I'm no longer one of those "Full volts ahead and damn the torpedoes." and hope it holds together long enough types.

I have front to back air flow and that "heat sink" design simply blocks all air flow causing a dead air zone at the back of the board. The task is to get air flowing through it.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> hi guys, does anyone have any complaint about the Asrock x370 Taichi?
> 
> this is the motherboard I'd like to buy, but should I buy today?
> 
> or should I wait for what?
> 
> a second revision near in the future?


I'd wait for the second revision anytime there is such a large change by any company.
Intel hasn't released anything "new" because they have had a consistent spot in market share for the large part of the decade.

If you are looking for something immediate now and need stability for mission critical workloads then get Intel. If you can wait for BIOS updates and drivers to fix certain software issues then you can risk it with AMD.

Stability/cooling/power consumption are heavily underlooked part of high performance PCs.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was debating to get Taichi or Asus Prime x370 Pro, took the former one and didn't regret it.


----------



## christoph

then I'll see what to get


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> then I'll see what to get


The Taichi is an excellent board you will have no regrets after buying it.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> The Taichi is an excellent board you will have no regrets after buying it.


well that's the one I really like, it has everything I need

oh btw, this system need the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX right? those can achieve the rated speed at 3200


----------



## acecel

Is the ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING a good motherboard?


----------



## SuperZan

It's solid in the build and VRM departments. If the features are to your liking, then yes, it's a good board.


----------



## acecel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's solid in the build and VRM departments. If the features are to your liking, then yes, it's a good board.


Thanks for the quick answer.

People seems to like the Taichi a lot (which is in the same price bracket), is the taichi better ? or it's just because it was released first ?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acecel*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer.
> 
> People seems to like the Taichi a lot (which is in the same price bracket), is the taichi better ? or it's just because it was released first ?


The Taichi is superior on a hardware level. In practical terms, both boards will be fine for a 4GHz overclock (provided the chip can manage it), but I've heard complaints about non-Crosshair ASUS boards taking longer to get firmware updates. Personally, I'd take the Taichi, but if personal/aesthetic reasons lead you to the Strix you can't really go wrong there. The Taichi is just very, very strong in its price bracket.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Asus does take care of their flagship first, it took couple of weeks or a full month to get new BIOS to next in line MB, prime x370 Pro. Not sure about Asrock. Main problem is that AMD still didn't bring out AGESA 1.0.0.7 and a lot of settings depend on it.


----------



## faizreds

MSI b350 pro carbon or Asus Strix b350?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Does anyone know if the USB-C ports on these motherboards can be used as a display output?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*
> 
> MSI b350 pro carbon or Asus Strix b350?


Personally I'd pick Asus.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> well that's the one I really like, it has everything I need
> 
> oh btw, this system need the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX right? those can achieve the rated speed at 3200


Does the kit specifically support ryzen? if not you might have to spend some time tuning it to be stable, also 2 sticks is much more optimal than 4, so try to avoid 4 stick kits if you want performance.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Does the kit specifically support ryzen? if not you might have to spend some time tuning it to be stable, also 2 sticks is much more optimal than 4, so try to avoid 4 stick kits if you want performance.


so 2 sticks 8gb each for a 16 gb system, ok


----------



## faizreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Personally I'd pick Asus.


Between msi and asus, which one has a better bios and fan control?


----------



## Alexium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*
> 
> Between msi and asus, which one has a better bios and fan control?


I believe the top MSI B350 VRM is as good, if not better, than the top Asus VRM. And MSI has 1 more 4-pin fan header.
The B350 MSI boards with the good VRM are Krait and Carbon. I ended up ordering MSI X370 Gaming which has the same VRM but X370 chipset and barely costs $10 more.

But I digress; you asked about fan control and I have no idea about that.
(Not until my board arrives and I rebuild my system in a couple days).


----------



## faizreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexium*
> 
> I believe the top MSI B350 VRM is as good, if not better, than the top Asus VRM. And MSI has 1 more 4-pin fan header.
> The B350 MSI boards with the good VRM are Krait and Carbon. I ended up ordering MSI X370 Gaming which has the same VRM but X370 chipset and barely costs $10 more.
> 
> But I digress; you asked about fan control and I have no idea about that.
> (Not until my board arrives and I rebuild my system in a couple days).


Thanks for the info. I think maybe I will buy the msi b350 pro carbon.


----------



## SteelBox

I see that Asus listed on their web motherboard TUF B350M-PLUS GAMING. So x370 version is close? B350 has 4+2 VRM? What will be the price? Below or above x370 strix?


----------



## TMatzelle60

QVL question

If i select RAM from the motherboard manufacturer website on say the Crosshair VI Extreme will it def work?

Also G.Skill has a QVL that shows the Crosshair VI Hero will those def work at the rated speeds?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> QVL question
> 
> If i select RAM from the motherboard manufacturer website on say the Crosshair VI Extreme will it def work?
> 
> Also G.Skill has a QVL that shows the Crosshair VI Hero will those def work at the rated speeds?


G.Skill and ASUS are both quite thorough, so I'd say it's as sure as you're going to get. Can't discount the possibility of an absolute dog IMC, but that can happen on any recent platform.


----------



## moonroket

Guys i want to ask, what the advantage of asus x370 strix vs asus x370 prime pro? I saw strix have more recent bios update. For $20 more it's worth it? Im not really care about led and aesthetic.


----------



## VRMfreak

Strix has VRM 320A vs Prime 240A. Both of them are overpower for Ryzen and are very good.


----------



## moonroket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VRMfreak*
> 
> Strix has VRM 320A vs Prime 240A. Both of them are overpower for Ryzen and are very good.


ohh so strix have better vrm, i just know that







. Yes im sure they are overkill since i just want pair it with r5. Do strix support bclk?

And i just want u guys opinion. For the same amount which one will u choose
1600 + 370 strix
Or
1600x + prime x370


----------



## Amhro

1600 + 370 strix of course. You get a cooler and can overclock that 1600 to match the X version.


----------



## VRMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonroket*
> 
> ohh so strix have better vrm, i just know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes im sure they are overkill since i just want pair it with r5. Do strix support bclk?
> 
> And i just want u guys opinion. For the same amount which one will u choose
> 1600 + 370 strix
> Or
> 1600x + prime x370


Strix is pretty good and has BCLK Gen.
Prime is basic, but with good quality parts afaik.


----------



## WexleySnoops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonroket*
> 
> ohh so strix have better vrm, i just know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes im sure they are overkill since i just want pair it with r5. Do strix support bclk?
> 
> And i just want u guys opinion. For the same amount which one will u choose
> 1600 + 370 strix
> Or
> 1600x + prime x370


To be totally honest, if you're only getting a 1600, you're better off saving some $$$ and getting a nice B350 board. If there are certain features of X370 you truly need, then sure, go for it, but a good B350 board will overclock a 1600 just as well as an X370 board.


----------



## brainschism

What b350 do you recomend?


----------



## WexleySnoops

MSI 350 Pro Carbon
Asus 350 Strix

Seem to have the higher end VRM's according to more knowledgeable folk on this forum


----------



## moonroket

If strix have blck then i want it







i know its not very useful, but who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WexleySnoops*
> 
> To be totally honest, if you're only getting a 1600, you're better off saving some $$$ and getting a nice B350 board. If there are certain features of X370 you truly need, then sure, go for it, but a good B350 board will overclock a 1600 just as well as an X370 board.


i do considering b350, but in future i want to upgrade to zen+ 8c while expecting 5-10% more clock. B350 strix have high vrm temp for 8c and b350 pro carbon only have 4 sata... Other b350 with 4+2 vrm definitely no. Thanks for your input btw.

Now the problem with x370 strix is, i want to use geil super luce (GLW416GB3000C15ADC) its not listed on x370 strix qvl, but i can find it on prime x370 qvl (listed as GLR - red ver) ad can run at 2933. I have hard time to find chip spec but in qvl state as SS (single rate?). Do you guys think its worth a try?


----------



## MishelLngelo

QVL lists are in no way complete. Main things are to crosscheck major makes/models listed and their controller chips, die and Cl with a memory you consider and it's 99.9% sure they would work as advertised. There are very few manufacturers of memory chips and even less controllers and most are just packaging and sometimes even just labeling their RAM sticks as their own. If there were more manufacturers of those elementary components prices wouldn't be as high as they are now.


----------



## GrassuTatae3

hello boys. I also want some advice on what motherboard and what processor to buy. Asus Prime X370 Pro or Msi X370 Pro Gaming Carbon. Ryzen 7 1700 or 1700x. Keep in mind that I will use it for stream and video editing.

as well as cooling using an Arctic Ac freezer 240 and ddr 4 Kingston Hyperx Fury 2133. I want to overclock.


----------



## kundica

Anyone running the C6 Extreme? I currently have a solid C6H build but ended up with the C6E through a bundle I bought with my Vega card. Debating swapping out mobos and selling the C6H but there seems to be very little traffic on the Extreme variant. Bios development has pretty much ground to a halt for the C6H so I find it a bit worrying for the future of the C6E.


----------



## CDub07

I wouldn't say the ROG C6H has grinded to a halt. I think Asus has gotten it to a point of mature stability and probably working on the minor small issues at the moment. I can say I never had computer build go as smooth as the C6H build I just did. Connected everything and BOOM it booted up without issue stock.Getting the RAM running at 3200MHz is another issue but again that is a AMD issue and not the motherboard makers fault. I would say now is go as any to build a Ryzen system, its stable now and still only getting better.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kundica*
> 
> Anyone running the C6 Extreme? I currently have a solid C6H build but ended up with the C6E through a bundle I bought with my Vega card. Debating swapping out mobos and selling the C6H but there seems to be very little traffic on the Extreme variant. Bios development has pretty much ground to a halt for the C6H so I find it a bit worrying for the future of the C6E.


I would also like to know if its worth the extra almost 100 euros to go with the extreme over the hero.


----------



## bigjdubb

I am going to be picking one up later this month. I am paying the extra $100 for the 2nd m.2 slot and the power button being in the top right corner. I doubt there are any performance differences between the two so it comes down to how much the different features are worth to you.


----------



## AlphaC

bigjdubb , any reason you aren't going for a Taichi? It has 2 M.2 slots also.


----------



## bigjdubb

When I looked into the Asrock boards the second m.2 slot was just standard sata and not nvme.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> When I looked into the MSI boards the second m.2 slot was just standard sata and not nvme.


Asrock X370 Taichi has 2nd M.2 slot wired for PCie 2.0 x4 (same as MSI x370 Xpower , MSI X370 Pro Carbon)
Quote:


> 1 x Ultra M.2 Socket (M2_1), supports M Key type 2242/2260/2280 M.2 SATA3 6.0 Gb/s module and M.2 PCI Express module up to Gen3 x4 (32 Gb/s)
> - 1 x M.2 Socket (M2_2), supports M Key type 2230/2242/2260/2280 M.2 PCI Express module up to *Gen2 x4* (20 Gb/s)*


MSI x370 Xpower:
Quote:


> M2_1 slot supports PCIe 3.0 x4 (RYZEN series processor) or PCIe 3.0 x2 (7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ processors) and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/ 2260 /2280/ 22110 storage devices
> - M2_2 slot supports *PCIe 2.0 x4* and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/ 2260 /2280 storage devices


MSI X370 Pro Carbon:
Quote:


> M2_1 slot supports PCIe 3.0 x4 (RYZEN series processors) or PCIe 3.0 x2 (7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ processors) and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/ 2260 /2280/ 22110 storage devices
> - M2_2 slot supports *PCIe 2.0 x4* and SATA 6Gb/s 2242/ 2260 /2280 storage devices**


Asus X370 ROG Crosshair VI Extreme has second M.2 slot PCie 3.0 x4

1 x M.2_1 Socket 3 with M Key, type 2242~2280 (PCIE 3.0 x4 and SATA modes)
1 x M.2_2 Socket 3 with M Key, type 2242~22110 (PCIE 3.0 x4 mode)


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm not all that knowledgeable about these new m.2 drives but would you need a PCI-E 2.0 x4 drive to use that second slot or are the pci-e 3.0 drives backwards compatible? I was thinking of the MSI boards with the second slot being SATA. I thought the asrock boards would require an almost extinct pci-e 2.0 m.2 drive.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I'm not all that knowledgeable about these new m.2 drives but would you need a PCI-E 2.0 x4 drive to use that second slot or are the pci-e 3.0 drives backwards compatible? I was thinking of the MSI boards with the second slot being SATA. I thought the asrock boards would require an almost extinct pci-e 2.0 m.2 drive.


The Pcie 3.0 x4 drives would just have lower _top speed_ (sequential) in a Pcie 2.0 x4 slot. It's no different than people using AM3+ for NVMe.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Overview-of-M-2-SSDs-586/
Est. Real-World Maximum Throughput
PCI-E 3.0 x4 31.5 Gb/s (3.9 GB/s)
PCI-E 2.0 x4 12.8 Gb/s (1.6 GB/s)

Right now the X370 Crosshair VI Extreme is for futureproofing more than utility. At $350 you can get a TR4 board.









edit: see http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75001-asrock-x370-taichi-am4-motherboard-review-12.html
"The primary M.2 slot should be able to get optimal performance from any current or future M.2 x4 solid state drive, while the secondary M.2 slot still offers ample performance for a larger PCI-E or SATA drive that might be used for applications or games. "

NVME PCIE 3.0 x4



NVME PCIE 2.0 x4


----------



## bigjdubb

It's still cheaper than going TR4. I decided I wanted a new camera more than I wanted threadripper. Once I found out that the extreme allowed two nvme drives and the monoblock I bought for the Hero (that I thought I was going to get) fits on the extreme, I decided I would go with the extreme.

I had originally budgeted for X299 so not matter what I get I end up way under budget.


----------



## AlphaC

More ITX boards incoming in October:

ROG Strix X370-I Gaming
ROG Strix B350-I Gaming

source https://www.computerbase.de/2017-09/mini-itx-am4-ryzen-asus-x370-i-b350-i-gaming/


----------



## bigjdubb

Good to see more ITX boards, now I just need a Ryzen APU to stick into one.


----------



## 99belle99

Which is would be the better board to get for 3.9-4.0GHz with a 1700. Taichi or Asus crosshair 6?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> More ITX boards incoming in October:
> 
> ROG Strix X370-I Gaming
> ROG Strix B350-I Gaming
> 
> source https://www.computerbase.de/2017-09/mini-itx-am4-ryzen-asus-x370-i-b350-i-gaming/


Brilliant, time to shoehorn an R1700 into a Mini case and see how BIG things do indeed come in small packages







.


----------



## SteelBox

No news on Asus TUF (b350, x370) series? B350m is listed on their page...


----------



## TMatzelle60

will a AMD Ryzen 7 1800x with a AMD Vega 56 be fine on a 450watt psu?

Really looking into itx build


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> will a AMD Ryzen 7 1800x with a AMD Vega 56 be fine on a 450watt psu?
> 
> Really looking into itx build


Nope, not even close. I would say a quality 650 at minimum to be on the safe side.


----------



## VRMfreak

Dont get the flamethrower, 450 with underclocked undervolted Vega 56, better the PSU be 80+ Cryptonite
PS: Asus is preparing Strix ITX mobos B350/X370.
Wait for those, Asus usually has nice mobos for AM4


----------



## TMatzelle60

I want ryzen so bad but i worry about the ram problems


----------



## SuperZan

They're not a big deal if you get B-Die RAM, a decent motherboard, and provide a minimal effort. There's even G.Skill's Flare X kits which are designed for Ryzen with plug and play subtimings..


----------



## miklkit

The more time I spend with this GT7 the more I like it. There is still LOTS to learn but it is getting to be a friendly experience.

That said, I'm curious about VDDP. It is set to auto which turns out to be 0.880v. Is this good, bad, ugly? And what does it do?


----------



## Performer81

The GT7 is rockstable here also but i hope Biostar improves Ram compatibility with its next Bios. The Gigabyte Gaming 5 was much better here, especially with my Hynix Ram. The memory training reboots with 3200 drive me crazy even if it was rockstable in Windows. Also the fan control is not very good.
Positive is vrm runs cooler, cpu needs less voltage for overclocking and my Soundblaster Z works again.









ABout vddp voltages and more here is a good site:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## TMatzelle60

i am looking at G.Skill and they have a QVL for this ram

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15d-16gtzr

Does that mean these will 100% work at the correct timings and speed during XMP?

It will be used on the Crosshair VI Hero with a 1800x


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, the dual bios was very helpful at first when I was floundering badly.

Since then it seems that it has a simplified P-state overclocking.

It has what others call BCLK overclocking.

It is really responding well to changes and is quite snappy now with with the cpu at 3.89 and the ram at 3000. Dunno how stable it is yet.









@TMatzelle60 If it is on your motherboards QVL list it means that they tested it at that speed and you should get at least that speed.

For instance my ram is on the Biostar X370 GT7 QVL list at 2667mhz. It defaults to 1866 but when bumped up a step at a time it went to 2933 just fine and now with some tweaking it is sitting at 3000. The thing is, it's tuned for an X99 system so I can't expect to get it to its rated 3200 on Ryzen.

Tf you don't want any problems, then just get this and be happy. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, the dual bios was very helpful at first when I was floundering badly.
> 
> Since then it seems that it has a simplified P-state overclocking.
> 
> It has what others call BCLK overclocking.
> 
> It is really responding well to changes and is quite snappy now with with the cpu at 3.89 and the ram at 3000. Dunno how stable it is yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TMatzelle60 If it is on your motherboards QVL list it means that they tested it at that speed and you should get at least that speed.
> 
> For instance my ram is on the Biostar X370 GT7 QVL list at 2667mhz. It defaults to 1866 but when bumped up a step at a time it went to 2933 just fine and now with some tweaking it is sitting at 3000. The thing is, it's tuned for an X99 system so I can't expect to get it to its rated 3200 on Ryzen.
> 
> Tf you don't want any problems, then just get this and be happy. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530


Thanks the Flare X i shouldnt have a problem i guess with the rated speeds


----------



## miklkit

That is Samsung B-die dialed in for Ryzen and has worked just fine for others. I ended up with Samsung E-die dialed in for X99 and it still worked out fine so far.


----------



## Spartoi

I have an ASUS Crosshair VI Hero and a Toshiba RD400 1TB NVME M.2 drive. I was comparing my results to other reviews, and I noticed that my 4K read/write speeds are a lot slower than others. Is there a setting in BIOS that I need to enable? I'm also not thermal throttling as I max at 60C and throttling occurs at 70C.

For comparison, these are my speeds:



And these are the speeds from thessdreview - http://www.thessdreview.com/featured/ocz-rd400-nvme-ssd-review-256gb512gb1tb/3/


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Thanks the Flare X i shouldnt have a problem i guess with the rated speeds


I have Flare X, and a mb that lists the ram on qvl. If I enable xmp I get a boot loop and all sorts of instability, so unless I'm doing something wrong Flare X is no guarantee of anything


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I have Flare X, and a mb that lists the ram on qvl. If I enable xmp I get a boot loop and all sorts of instability, so unless I'm doing something wrong Flare X is no guarantee of anything


Have you just set the timings manually? Did so with the Flare X kits I've tested without issue.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I have Flare X, and a mb that lists the ram on qvl. If I enable xmp I get a boot loop and all sorts of instability, so unless I'm doing something wrong Flare X is no guarantee of anything


Which mobo are you on? Just curious. Latest Bios etc?
Have you tried to manually enter settings rather than XMP?

Recommended/tested settings found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558
Take a close look at your current sub-timings.
Grab the Ryzen Timing Checker http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24830#post_26254606 to view what you currently have.

My FlareX have no issues running 3466MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






On another system (R5 1600+C6H) I set up a FlareX kit at 3200MHz with Bios presets for Samsung B-Die that was literately plug and play.

The boot loop is most likely caused by an immature Bios. It's still an issue for some even on the C6H but for many this has been temporarily fixed with a Bios update (9920).


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Have you just set the timings manually? Did so with the Flare X kits I've tested without issue.


The memory works just fine, once I get to Windows. It's loading the info with XMP that causes all sorts of heck. I would love to set the timings manually but I have only the following info:

Clock ratio
Tcas
Trcd
Trp
Tras
Trc
Trfc
Command rate

Meanwhile the Asrock X370 Taichi wants

Tcl
Trcdrd
Trcdwr
Trp
Tras
Fail_Ctrl
Trc Ctrl
Trrds
TrrdL
Tfaw Ctrl
TwtrS
TwtrL
Twr Ctrl
Trcpage Ctrl
TrdrdScl Ctrl
Trfc Ctrl
Trfc4 Ctrl
Proc0DT
Tcwl
Trtp
Trdwr
Twrrd
TwrwrSc
TwrwrSd
TwrwrDd
TrdrdSc
TrdrdSd
TrdrdDd
Tcke

I thought I'll just input the values I have but they don't even match up.

Edit to add, on the OC page where the XMP option is, there is a button for DRAM timings. Here the fields line up with what I have. But on this one there is no option to set a clock speed. So I thought this must be where you tweak timings for an XMP profile you loaded. The info I posted above is from the Advanced Tab.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> The memory works just fine, once I get to Windows. It's loading the info with XMP that causes all sorts of heck. I would love to set the timings manually but I have only the following info:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Clock ratio
> Tcas
> Trcd
> Trp
> Tras
> Trc
> Trfc
> Command rate
> 
> Meanwhile the Asrock X370 Taichi wants
> 
> Tcl
> Trcdrd
> Trcdwr
> Trp
> Tras
> Fail_Ctrl
> Trc Ctrl
> Trrds
> TrrdL
> Tfaw Ctrl
> TwtrS
> TwtrL
> Twr Ctrl
> Trcpage Ctrl
> TrdrdScl Ctrl
> Trfc Ctrl
> Trfc4 Ctrl
> Proc0DT
> Tcwl
> Trtp
> Trdwr
> Twrrd
> TwrwrSc
> TwrwrSd
> TwrwrDd
> TrdrdSc
> TrdrdSd
> TrdrdDd
> Tcke
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'll just input the values I have but they don't even match up.
> 
> Edit to add, on the OC page where the XMP option is, there is a button for DRAM timings. Here the fields line up with what I have. But on this one there is no option to set a clock speed. So I thought this must be where you tweak timings for an XMP profile you loaded. The info I posted above is from the Advanced Tab.


Tcas = Tcl, Trcd = Trcdrd and Trcdwr, Trp and Tras = Trp and Tras, Trc = Trc Ctrl, Trfc = Trfc Ctrl. If you set those, the default SPD subtimings should work (they're pretty generous at default). Clock ratio should be your memory clock setting. I don't have access to a Taichi to test, but I'm given to understand it's decent for RAM compatibility. Someone with the board could probably give you more details on specifics for the Taichi.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Tcas = Tcl, Trcd = Trcdrd and Trcdwr, Trp and Tras = Trp and Tras, Trc = Trc Ctrl, Trfc = Trfc Ctrl. If you set those, the default SPD subtimings should work (they're pretty generous at default). Clock ratio should be your memory clock setting. I don't have access to a Taichi to test, but I'm given to understand it's decent for RAM compatibility. Someone with the board could probably give you more details on specifics for the Taichi.


I have a hard time inputting those values because Trc is 48, but the field requires a variable range that seems to be expressed in hexadecimal. Whether I input 48, or convert to hexa and input that number, trying to oc the ram by manual input results in my system going into spasms. Boots like 20 times in a row groaning and shuddering and then finally boots to 2133 memory.

I also tried copying all the numbers from the XMP profile over to the manual DRAM oc tab. Again I cannot input the numbers as stated in the XMP profile, most fields are fine but some fields are in hexa, and again, whether I input raw or after converting to hexa, system spasms out.

XMP profile, after the stupid boot loop, will (sometimes) get me the right ram speed of 3200. It's hit or miss though, every third boot I will get 2133 memory speed.

My first experience with Asrock, is this an outlier or does Asrock in fact blow balls?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I have Flare X, and a mb that lists the ram on qvl. If I enable xmp I get a boot loop and all sorts of instability, so unless I'm doing something wrong Flare X is no guarantee of anything


With the introduction of DDR4 and ultra high memory clocks, it's very often motherboard-bound, so if you have a cheap-ish board you'll have a fairly low chance of getting 3200Mhz or higher. Using 4 sticks is also very problematic, but if this is a ryzen kit it should only have 2 sticks anyway.


----------



## sakae48

hello.
is there anyone could point out problems on Asus Strix X370-F? i'm having too much time spent on troubleshooting and RMA on my current Prime X370-Pro board and will try to get replacement for Strix X370 from Asus.
I use ZenStates for OC so, BIOS P-States isn't that needed.

what i want to know :
-overall system stability
-RAM compatibility

I don't OC that much on my 1700X. just around 3.75GHz. Prime's VRM grade is just fine

thank you!


----------



## brainschism

What kind of problems do you have?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> What kind of problems do you have?


1st RMA : finicky DIMM slots, board replaced
2nd RMA : stalling CPU temperature, weird CPU fan behaviour, only got a BIOS update from 0805 to 0810 instead of replacement

stalling CPU temp occurs in random time. sometimes it's stuck to 31C, sometimes stuck to 69C, and sometimes stuck to 67C. all happens without any warning, without any exact time of up time. this happens so many time already and causing me a lot of loss. you know the feels when you're working on video render / transcode / whatever heavy and suddenly your CPU fan stop giving enough air. CPU overheats and bang! system shutdown. also just when i mix a record, the CPU fan decided to ramp up and giving a lot of unwanted noise. restart the system and it went normal.

or, i was sleeping while my PC render video stuffs and suddenly the fan ramps up on midnight, waking me up to abort the process and restart the system. another time wasted

i'm tired of disassembling and re-assembling my system. the chassis is heavy enough for me. i wasted a syringe of TIM since i tried to re-seat my heatsink several time and i need to buy another one now..

the most unreliable system in my life. i don't really mind if it couldn't OC my RAM beyond 2400, i don't mind if it couldn't OC more than 3.7GHz, but i do mind of this finicky temperature sensor issue

i'm sorry for the rant but i'm totally exhausted right now

-add-

I actually want C6H or Taichi back then but all of the store has no stock. Prime X370 is the only one i trust from several board available (some of them is B350) since it's Asus (i trust Asus that much).
but now, I don't have enough money for the C6H but i could pay a few bucks more for strix version


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> With the introduction of DDR4 and ultra high memory clocks, it's very often motherboard-bound, so if you have a cheap-ish board you'll have a fairly low chance of getting 3200Mhz or higher. Using 4 sticks is also very problematic, but if this is a ryzen kit it should only have 2 sticks anyway.


That's what's got me puzzled in his case. He's evidently on the Taichi, which has been pretty solid with b-die at 3200. Can't rule out a dog IMC, but I'm surprised by the problem as Flare X testing on my GT7 has been pretty painless and the Taichi has had better RAM compatibility for longer than the GT7, which was shored up in June.


----------



## brainschism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> 1st RMA : finicky DIMM slots, board replaced
> 2nd RMA : stalling CPU temperature, weird CPU fan behaviour, only got a BIOS update from 0805 to 0810 instead of replacement
> 
> stalling CPU temp occurs in random time. sometimes it's stuck to 31C, sometimes stuck to 69C, and sometimes stuck to 67C. all happens without any warning, without any exact time of up time. this happens so many time already and causing me a lot of loss. you know the feels when you're working on video render / transcode / whatever heavy and suddenly your CPU fan stop giving enough air. CPU overheats and bang! system shutdown. also just when i mix a record, the CPU fan decided to ramp up and giving a lot of unwanted noise. restart the system and it went normal.
> 
> or, i was sleeping while my PC render video stuffs and suddenly the fan ramps up on midnight, waking me up to abort the process and restart the system. another time wasted
> 
> i'm tired of disassembling and re-assembling my system. the chassis is heavy enough for me. i wasted a syringe of TIM since i tried to re-seat my heatsink several time and i need to buy another one now..
> 
> the most unreliable system in my life. i don't really mind if it couldn't OC my RAM beyond 2400, i don't mind if it couldn't OC more than 3.7GHz, but i do mind of this finicky temperature sensor issue
> 
> i'm sorry for the rant but i'm totally exhausted right now
> 
> -add-
> 
> I actually want C6H or Taichi back then but all of the store has no stock. Prime X370 is the only one i trust from several board available (some of them is B350) since it's Asus (i trust Asus that much).
> but now, I don't have enough money for the C6H but i could pay a few bucks more for strix version


Im planing to buy this mobo, but for gaming only soi really appreciate your comment.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> Im planing to buy this mobo, but for gaming only soi really appreciate your comment.


no problem at all! take a look on Prime X370 Pro thread. some of them has a success while some has issues. good luck on your choice


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainschism*
> 
> Im planing to buy this mobo, but for gaming only soi really appreciate your comment.


I am thinking about getting this motherboard also. But I may still get it. I'd say he was just unlucky.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's what's got me puzzled in his case. He's evidently on the Taichi, which has been pretty solid with b-die at 3200. Can't rule out a dog IMC, but I'm surprised by the problem as Flare X testing on my GT7 has been pretty painless and the Taichi has had better RAM compatibility for longer than the GT7, which was shored up in June.


Now this is confusing... the taichi specs list up to 3200+, however at the same time the table they give only shows up to 2666, the same as the other asrock boards...

Seems RMA worthy?


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's what's got me puzzled in his case. He's evidently on the Taichi, which has been pretty solid with b-die at 3200. Can't rule out a dog IMC, but I'm surprised by the problem as Flare X testing on my GT7 has been pretty painless and the Taichi has had better RAM compatibility for longer than the GT7, which was shored up in June.


I just didn't know what I was doing. Raising SOC volt to 1.15 fixed the memory issues. This is why overclock.net is so great, consistently a source of good info.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I am thinking about getting this motherboard also. But I may still get it. I'd say he was just unlucky.


yeah.. i was ultra unlucky on this board.. i can only find 2 posts who has the same problem and that was posted in Asus forum without any good reply / follow up. did you just assume my gender?







(i dont mind it tho. easy







)

ah, i forgot something. i encountered USB Audio dropouts on this board. i don't know if it's software related (there's no AMD USB driver tho) or hardware bug, or just another fault on this board. so, can't say anything about it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I just didn't know what I was doing. Raising SOC volt to 1.15 fixed the memory issues. This is why overclock.net is so great, consistently a source of good info.


Wait, which model CPU is this? my 1600X apparently runs the SOC at 1.225V according to hwinfo, so that's possibly around the voltage it should be running for 3200...

Somewhat forgot that the low TDP models probably have much lower voltages all-round, not just the core...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> yeah.. i was ultra unlucky on this board.. i can only find 2 posts who has the same problem and that was posted in Asus forum without any good reply / follow up. did you just assume my gender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i dont mind it tho. easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ah, i forgot something. i encountered USB Audio dropouts on this board. i don't know if it's software related (there's no AMD USB driver tho) or hardware bug, or just another fault on this board. so, can't say anything about it.


Which ports you using? maby try the chipset ports (there's usually two on the back panel, you could try the gen2 ports even), as I've found some devices behave weirdly with the SOC ports...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> I just didn't know what I was doing. Raising SOC volt to 1.15 fixed the memory issues. This is why overclock.net is so great, consistently a source of good info.


Glad you got it sorted. I didn't even think to ask about SOC volts, since most people are turning to that first on this platform.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Wait, which model CPU is this? my 1600X apparently runs the SOC at 1.225V according to hwinfo, so that's possibly around the voltage it should be running for 3200...
> 
> Somewhat forgot that the low TDP models probably have much lower voltages all-round, not just the core...
> Which ports you using? maby try the chipset ports (there's usually two on the back panel, you could try the gen2 ports even), as I've found some devices behave weirdly with the SOC ports...


i only ever use the SoC ports (or maybe i ever tried asmedia USB 3.1?)
haven't tried 2.0 ports since none of the rear ports were 2.0. maybe worth to try t route the USB cable to the front panel. i moved to optical already


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> hello.
> is there anyone could point out problems on Asus Strix X370-F? i'm having too much time spent on troubleshooting and RMA on my current Prime X370-Pro board and will try to get replacement for Strix X370 from Asus.
> I use ZenStates for OC so, BIOS P-States isn't that needed.
> 
> what i want to know :
> -overall system stability
> -RAM compatibility
> 
> I don't OC that much on my 1700X. just around 3.75GHz. Prime's VRM grade is just fine
> 
> thank you!


I'm jumping in here late sorry, and wanted to ask you if you have tried a P-State 0 OC without using ZenStates?
I originally tried ZenStates without success.

This is the method I currently use for my (3925MHz x3466MHz mem) P-State 0 OC without ZenStates. I also NEVER install ANY Asus SW (Ai Suite etc).
https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

The last segment makes it real easy so don't get prematurely overwhelmed midway through (I did







)

I haven't seen a Bios for your mobo and don't know what options are available to you but there may be some settings our mobo share that may help you as well if posting has been an issue or maintaining settings.. I'm not sure of the issues you've had.

Also wanted to share if you're not aware your memory kit in your rig sig is Hynix M-Die Dual Rank Double Sided.
Not known to play that well with Ryzen. It can be done, but takes some tinkering. (at least on a C6H).
You'd have to search here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread
I doubt this is what you're looking for but as an example of what to search for http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24130#post_26242714

Samsung B-Die single/single is the known favorite with Ryzen. Makes life easy when you don't have to fight memory on top of crappy Bios









The fan speed issue is fairly wide spread (manf wise) and most likely comes from AMD and the temp sensor issues, again premature Bios or lack of data sharing.

Edit: Paul17041993
My 16GB kit running at 3466MHz only requires 1.050v for SoC.
Default/auto almost always over shoots needed values.
I always recommend starting with .950v and no more than 1.2v (AMD spec iirc). It's pretty rare the system will need 1.2v IMHO.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I'm jumping in here late sorry, and wanted to ask you if you have tried a P-State 0 OC without using ZenStates?
> I originally tried ZenStates without success.
> 
> This is the method I currently use for my (3925MHz x3466MHz mem) P-State 0 OC without ZenStates. I also NEVER install ANY Asus SW (Ai Suite etc).
> https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> 
> The last segment makes it real easy so don't get prematurely overwhelmed midway through (I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I haven't seen a Bios for your mobo and don't know what options are available to you but there may be some settings our mobo share that may help you as well if posting has been an issue or maintaining settings.. I'm not sure of the issues you've had.
> 
> Also wanted to share if you're not aware your memory kit in your rig sig is Hynix M-Die Dual Rank Double Sided.
> Not known to play that well with Ryzen. It can be done, but takes some tinkering. (at least on a C6H).
> You'd have to search here http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread
> I doubt this is what you're looking for but as an example of what to search for http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24130#post_26242714
> 
> Samsung B-Die single/single is the known favorite with Ryzen. Makes life easy when you don't have to fight memory on top of crappy Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan speed issue is fairly wide spread (manf wise) and most likely comes from AMD and the temp sensor issues, again premature Bios or lack of data sharing.


no, I haven't yet. the decimal (or hexadecimal?) value confuses me at the first glance








Asus's 0810 BIOS has a lot CBS options unlocked and i have no idea what the hell are they for








yup it's Hynix M-Die but it's single rank. i confirmed it by peeking through the heat spreader already








my fan speed issue wasn't caused by the internal sensors, i think. instead, it's the board itself. it keeps stalling while the Tctl / Tdie still works just fine


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i only ever use the SoC ports (or maybe i ever tried asmedia USB 3.1?)
> haven't tried 2.0 ports since none of the rear ports were 2.0. maybe worth to try t route the USB cable to the front panel. i moved to optical already


There's 4 SOC ports (or 8 with TR), these are almost always on the back panel at the top edge. In your case it's very likely the PS/2 port stack and the C+A stack, the g2 (lime) ports and the ethernet stack would then be the chipset ports, with 2 headers for the remaining 4 chipset ports above the chipset heatsink.

edit; apparently the 4 individual A ports are the SOC, the A+C is chipset and the lime/teal are asmedia...

I believe the SOC ports have lower latency than the chipset ports, of which can cause various software to freak out, yet the hardware can still work mostly normally. The chipset ports however can have bandwidth issues depending on the amount of devices attached to the USB, PCIe and SATA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My 16GB kit running at 3466MHz only requires 1.050v for SoC.
> Default/auto almost always over shoots needed values.
> I always recommend starting with .950v and no more than 1.2v (AMD spec iirc). It's pretty rare the system will need 1.2v IMHO.


Probably XFR bumping my peak voltages then I guess, but that's fine really as I'd rather it be 100% stable, than be 10% more efficient with a chance of instability...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> There's 4 SOC ports (or 8 with TR), these are almost always on the back panel at the top edge. In your case it's very likely the PS/2 port stack and the C+A stack, the g2 (lime) ports and the ethernet stack would then be the chipset ports, with 2 headers for the remaining 4 chipset ports above the chipset heatsink.
> 
> edit; apparently the 4 individual A ports are the SOC, the A+C is chipset and the lime/teal are asmedia...
> 
> I believe the SOC ports have lower latency than the chipset ports, of which can cause various software to freak out, yet the hardware can still work mostly normally. The chipset ports however can have bandwidth issues depending on the amount of devices attached to the USB, PCIe and SATA.
> Probably XFR bumping my peak voltages then I guess, but that's fine really as I'd rather it be 100% stable, than be 10% more efficient with a chance of instability...


my softwares benefits from lower latency as i use them for audio productions. kinda weird if low latency freaks them out


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> no, I haven't yet. the decimal (or hexadecimal?) value confuses me at the first glance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus's 0810 BIOS has a lot CBS options unlocked and i have no idea what the hell are they for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup it's Hynix M-Die but it's single rank. i confirmed it by peeking through the heat spreader already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fan speed issue wasn't caused by the internal sensors, i think. instead, it's the board itself. it keeps stalling while the Tctl / Tdie still works just fine


Check the very last segment (the easy way) and look on the spread sheet.
For me a 3.925GHz OC = 9D which is entered by only changing Pstate 0 to "Custom" > Pstate0 FID to 9D. Leave other values as is.
Also enable Global C-state Control.
Disable Core Performance Boost and manually enter 100MHz BCLK .
Use Offset voltage mode, F10 and Enter


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Check the very last segment (the easy way) and look on the spread sheet.
> For me a 3.925GHz OC = 9D which is entered by only changing Pstate 0 to "Custom" > Pstate0 FID to 9D. Leave other values as is.
> Also enable Global C-state Control.
> Disable Core Performance Boost and manually enter 100MHz BCLK .
> Use Offset voltage mode, F10 and Enter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank you! will try after i got a replacement board


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> my softwares benefits from lower latency as i use them for audio productions. kinda weird if low latency freaks them out


Well, USB is event-driven, so there's an expected minimum latency across 3.0 controllers, particularly because they also have to go over PCIe. The SOC 3.0 however is right inside the CPU and can potentially have almost no communication latency, this could have an adverse effect on code that was designed to sleep for the expected latency before processing new events.

I doubt the SOC 3.0 has *more* latency as my eye tracker should have connection issues in that case. Instead the tracker panel runs erratically, like its event thread keeps freezing, however applications that just use the API run perfectly fine and the tracker runs without error...


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well, USB is event-driven, so there's an expected minimum latency across 3.0 controllers, particularly because they also have to go over PCIe. The SOC 3.0 however is right inside the CPU and can potentially have almost no communication latency, this could have an adverse effect on code that was designed to sleep for the expected latency before processing new events.
> 
> I doubt the SOC 3.0 has *more* latency as my eye tracker should have connection issues in that case. Instead the tracker panel runs erratically, like its event thread keeps freezing, however applications that just use the API run perfectly fine and the tracker runs without error...


hmm.. that's quite complicating.. i'll take another try on another ports then.. interesting


----------



## stumped

I've had the worst luck so far with my ryzen journey.

I started out with a ryzen 5 1600, Asus prime x370-pro. Unfortunately that board had zero feedback on state other than the led for power and fans running but no beeping. I exchanged the board and got an msi x370 sli plus. I'm getting feedback now (beeping and debug led lights), but it's now showing solid the cpu led light and ram led light, and currently the beeps do this: 3 short, 8 long. When I take out the ram I just get 3 short beeps. I'm wondering if somehow I got a bad cpu?


----------



## SteelBox

For Asus x370F strix I read many similar comments like this one :

"The board it self is pretty thin. (probably to keep cost down)"

Can this be a problem on long range? Affect board durabillity?


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's same with other Asus boards, with proper mounting support and taking care while installing, I haven't experienced any problems. Back plate for CPU is sturdy enough, actually better than with many aftermarket coolers. I took one precaution and placed a rubber spacer underneath middle of RAM slots but I do that on every MB.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> It's same with other Asus boards, with proper mounting support and taking care while installing, I haven't experienced any problems. Back plate for CPU is sturdy enough, actually better than with many aftermarket coolers. I took one precaution and placed a rubber spacer underneath middle of RAM slots but I do that on every MB.


On the other side Asrock wrote this for their x370 k4 board:

"High Density Glass Fabric PCB design that reduces the gaps between the PCB layers to protect the motherboard against electrical shorts caused by humidity."

So thin PCB, danger of electrical shorts?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> On the other side Asrock wrote this for their x370 k4 board:
> 
> "High Density Glass Fabric PCB design that reduces the gaps between the PCB layers to protect the motherboard against electrical shorts caused by humidity."
> 
> So thin PCB, danger of electrical shorts?


Thickness is due to fiber plastic substrate, nothing to do with lead and insulation thickness.


----------



## miklkit

Interesting. The Asrock FX boards are all thinner than the other brands and they are known for running hot and having a short life expectancy when overclocked heavily. So now Asus is going that way too?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Thickness is not really only criteria for longevity, I managed to blow up Gigabyte ga-870a-ud3, one of toughest boards with thickest traces out there. Burned the crap out of traces under VRM with Phenom 2 x4 965BE.


----------



## miklkit

Tell that to the Asrock users with dead boards and cpus.


----------



## epic1337

i think his point was that build quality is more of a production issue than the material itself, thicker or thinner doesn't matter if it's built right.


----------



## ZjemCiKolege

Anyone test msi beta bios with AGESA SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.6B ?







for me 5.39 hynix corsair run on 3200mhz with stock timing from corsair


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i think his point was that build quality is more of a production issue than the material itself, thicker or thinner doesn't matter if it's built right.


That is questionable. I had 2 ASUS Sabertooths that were warped right out of the box which does not inspire confidence, and the Asrock overheating was common to their FX boards.

@ZjemCiKolege That is very interesting! Hopefully all manufacturers will do that soon.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is questionable. I had 2 ASUS Sabertooths that were warped right out of the box which does not inspire confidence, and the Asrock overheating was common to their FX boards.
> 
> @ZjemCiKolege That is very interesting! Hopefully all manufacturers will do that soon.


Asrock has thin PCBs and ppl try to push a ton of current through those boards. My Asrock 970M is still going strong this day at 4.1GHz on my 8320E. I knew to stop trying for a high OCing when the idle temp was reaching 55+ C and load 75-80C. Some ppl where still asking if that was ok. Usually if you gotta ask its not ok.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07*
> 
> Asrock has thin PCBs and ppl try to push a ton of current through those boards. My Asrock 970M is still going strong this day at 4.1GHz on my 8320E. I knew to stop trying for a high OCing when the idle temp was reaching 55+ C and load 75-80C. Some ppl where still asking if that was ok. Usually if you gotta ask its not ok.


Don't forget their (Asrock) Z97 range of motherboards were exactly the same. Very thin and my old Z97 Killer board literally had to be supported by three rubber stoppers underneath the board to give it a more flat appearance within the PC case. Without those supports, the motherboard IO plate couldn't be used due to all the connectors being offline from it's openings.

It was my first experience dealing with one of Asrock's mainstream motherboards and I suspect they haven't changed tact. Maybe why I still like using Asus and MSI motherboards, still some stiffness and heft built into them.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Don't forget their (Asrock) Z97 range of motherboards were exactly the same. Very thin and my old Z97 Killer board literally had to be supported by three rubber stoppers underneath the board to give it a more flat appearance within the PC case. Without those supports, the motherboard IO plate couldn't be used due to all the connectors being offline from it's openings.
> 
> It was my first experience dealing with one of Asrock's mainstream motherboards and I suspect they haven't changed tact. Maybe why I still like using Asus and MSI motherboards, still some stiffness and heft built into them.


I have no such issues with my Asrock X370 Taichi. Also, although the 990FX Extreme 9 and Extreme 4 boards were thinner, they worked great and could take a pounding. At stock, they would just keep going and going as well.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have no such issues with my Asrock X370 Taichi. Also, although the 990FX Extreme 9 and Extreme 4 boards were thinner, they worked great and could take a pounding. At stock, they would just keep going and going as well.


between the 990 and the x370 which one has better build quality?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is questionable. I had 2 ASUS Sabertooths that were warped right out of the box which does not inspire confidence, and the Asrock overheating was common to their FX boards.


what of it is questionable?

also, isn't that just simply a production issue? partly a design flaw as well.

overheating can be many things, like poor parts (e.g. inefficient mosfets, high resistance chokes, poor heatsinks, etc.) or poor design/production (e.g. thin long traces, poor trace layout, poor solders, etc.)
the PCB's thickness has hardly anything to do with overheating, except unless the PCB is made out of solid aluminum like those in LED's heatsink aluminum PCBs.


----------



## miklkit

What is questionable? ASUS's quality control. I can only speak about their FX Sabertooth. They use quality components and have the best bios, but other than that they are very average in design and have poor quality control and customer support. A warped board means that the heat sink is not getting full contact with the VRMs and that means they WILL run hotter. Been there, done that. That is a factory defect and was RMAd.

I have never owned an Asrock board, but what others who have were saying is that when pushed hard they overheat easily especially in the socket. The thicker PCB acts as an insulator which helps keep temperatures localized. The thinner PCB lets the heat migrate easier causing higher overall temperatures. This is what ASrock users said.

At stock clocks or only light overclocks Asrock boards are fine and they only show this overheating and shortened life span when pushed hard. @AgentSmith got his Asrock board to 5 ghz and was very happy with it until it died 8 months later, taking the cpu with it. This is why I don't like thin PCB.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What is questionable? ASUS's quality control. I can only speak about their FX Sabertooth. They use quality components and have the best bios, but other than that they are very average in design and have poor quality control and customer support. A warped board means that the heat sink is not getting full contact with the VRMs and that means they WILL run hotter. Been there, done that. That is a factory defect and was RMAd.
> 
> I have never owned an Asrock board, but what others who have were saying is that when pushed hard they overheat easily especially in the socket. The thicker PCB acts as an insulator which helps keep temperatures localized. The thinner PCB lets the heat migrate easier causing higher overall temperatures. This is what ASrock users said.
> 
> At stock clocks or only light overclocks Asrock boards are fine and they only show this overheating and shortened life span when pushed hard. @AgentSmith got his Asrock board to 5 ghz and was very happy with it until it died 8 months later, taking the cpu with it. This is why I don't like thin PCB.


that simply confirms his point, its not the fault of the materials but is a production issue.

thicker PCB doesn't do anything that drastic, plus how would a PCB insulate parts adjacent to each other when the PCB is below them?
the transfer of heat to other parts is a horizontal conduction between them (through the copper trace and through the air currents) and not through the PCB.

that has nothing to do with thin PCBs.


----------



## miklkit

Doesn't it? Someone also mentioned that he has to put rubber spacers behind his thin pcb motherboard to keep it straight enough so the plugs line up with the holes in the I/O panel. A warped board = an overheating board.


----------



## epic1337

like i said, thicker or thinner PCBs doesn't matter if its built right.
compare non-tempered thick glass to tempered thin glass and see which shatters when you pour boiling water in it.

edit: on a side note, warping due to heat and not due to weight is because the fibers and the binder aren't properly spread even which gives it an uneven thermal expansion.
its like when a baking pan warps from the oven's heat, the reason is because the baking pan was made through extrusion that skews it's uniformity.

the material used (how much it expands when heated), the layout (the weave of the fiber), the production procedures (injection press), these can affect how the board gets affected by heat.
using a material that has minimal expansion, the weave that can accommodate thermal expansion, and using multi-point injection press, these will minimize thermal expansion even if you put the board in an oven.
in fact these boards should've been heat tempered before and after components are placed, this will make sure that the manufacturing stress in the board are revealed and any warped boards can be removed.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just don't forget that MBs are multilayered, material used is insulating at over 10 000v so it's thickness has nothing to do with it and meager voltages in the MB are of no concern. So it's all down to mechanical strength and thickness and material of traces. Mechanical strength if anybody is concerned about, can be addressed by adding some extra spacers, strategically places below MB. Most important places are under RAM, right edge and eventually under PCIe slots.


----------



## buddywh

Don't focus on the mechanical aspects alone. Assuming they use a good process mfr's could make a thin single layer, one-sided board, that will work just fine since it's the case (assuming it's properly designed too) that will provide mechanical support. The reason they don't is for electrical reasons:

A thicker board suggests the mfr used more (trace) layers in it's manufacture: more layers gives the designer a lot of latitude for designing optimum circuit paths for critical traces, especially those between the CPU and DIMM sockets. With clock frequencies upwards of 2Ghz that's got to be one reason some boards overclock memory more readily than others.

Thicker board also suggests use of 2 oz copper for power and ground planes, possibly on separate layers allowing lower I2R losses, better controlled Vdroop and therefore greater voltage control. That allows better overclocking performance of the CPU.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There's just too many traces on contemporary MBs to make it in 2 let alone one layer, some traces would have to cross and/or to be too narrow to conduct enough power. The thickness of traces is also not much of an influence on board thickness because it's measured in microns. So, it's only up to substrate thickness and material of MB. On the other hand, I have a very thick MB (Gigabyte ga-890fxa-UD5) that came with top left corner bent up couple of mm and it didn't make it work any worse.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> There's just too many traces on contemporary MBs to make it in 2 let alone one layer....


To be sure I totally agree with that; 64bit memory addressing,16x PCIe to the GPU sockets and 4x PCIe to the chipset and NVME simply makes for a ton of circuit paths all needing critical optimizing for timing and impedance that's doubtless impossible to accomplish in only 1 layer. I was just making a point: even a single layer board is durable enough since the case mounting should provide mechanical support.

I have to think bashed in corners are real common and not normally a problem unless moisture is allowed to condense on the board and weep into the layers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Graphic cards are even more densely packed and in more layers but are more limited in thickness because of bus.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddywh*
> 
> To be sure I totally agree with that; 64bit memory addressing,16x PCIe to the GPU sockets and 4x PCIe to the chipset and NVME simply makes for a ton of circuit paths all needing critical optimizing for timing and impedance that's doubtless impossible to accomplish in only 1 layer. I was just making a point: even a single layer board is durable enough since the case mounting should provide mechanical support.
> 
> I have to think bashed in corners are real common and not normally a problem unless moisture is allowed to condense on the board and weep into the layers.


don't worry, all motherboards have at least 4layers, with two power/ground planes and two signal planes.
but on that note, the traces are actually sandwiched around a core substrate, the insulation between trace layer is only a fraction of the core's thickness.

so the difference of 8layers versus 4layers doesn't necessarily mean its double the thickness.

moisture shouldn't be too much of an issue unless its already condensing, the PCB doesn't swell that much and aren't hygroscopic enough.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> ....
> 
> moisture shouldn't be too much of an issue unless its already condensing, the PCB doesn't swell that much and aren't hygroscopic enough.


My experience where it's a serious problem is in aerospace as a/c come down from the cold, low pressure altitudes to land in warm, humid environment. The board material doesn't have to be hygroscopic: the condensation wicks into the exposed fibers by capillary action. We'd have to seal even rubs and scrapes with conformal coat.

I suppose it's less likely for a home computer operating in a nice warm, dry environment but I still think I'd just brush some fingernail polish on the exposed fibers to be safe. Habits die hard.


----------



## epic1337

thats the thing, if its already humid to the point of condensing then it'll be an issue regardless of what material they use, the moisture will affect other components as well.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats the thing, if its already humid to the point of condensing then it'll be an issue regardless of what material they use, the moisture will affect other components as well.


Within limits it shouldn't since they're sealed. Components have to be tolerant of standard production processes and boards are actually water-washed in something not unlike a very hi-tech dish washing machine.


----------



## BloOdje

I don't know if im posting in right section but i'll give a try:

For now on im using Asus B350 Prime-Plus with newest bios (0808) and G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK). QVL on Asus is still not updated but i did a try to run my ram on D.O.C.P. Now im using D.O.C.P timings with 2933mhz, dram voltage 1.35v and soc voltage 1.1. After using D.O.C.P with 3200mhz my computer is booting but after some time in AIDA64 stability test it crashes. Also tried to bump voltage to 1.4 but i get a blue screen on start and computer is not booting at all (tried to also do it with 1.37 and the same). Am i doing something wrong since i really want my ram to work on speed and timings it was suppose to work. Is there anyone who could help me a little with it.

Sorry for my grammar etc but i guess you get the point.

Regards.


----------



## miklkit

That ram has very similar parts numbers to my ram which turned out to be Samsung E-die and not the desired B-die. Different motherboard but I currently have it up to 3015mhz. No way is it stable at 3200.

You can check what you have by downloading Thaiphoon burner. It will tell you exactly what you have.


----------



## BloOdje

I guess im not a lucky guy since those are hynix


----------



## miklkit

You could try manually inputting your timings off the package the ram came in. That got me started.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloOdje*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess im not a lucky guy since those are hynix


Buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## SteelBox

WIll agesa 1.0.0.7 be released with 1-2 weeks? I am waiting for this so that I can buy mbo that will have good support for my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ram...


----------



## os2wiz

I have an MSI X370 Titanium board and an 1800X cpu. I have had a chronic issue since bios 1.73 or official bios 1.7 (beginning of agesa code 1.0.0.6a ) I can no longer adjust cpu multiplier and have a successful post. I must either leave it on auto or use the gameboost utility in bios to overclock or system will not post. If I revert back to bios 1.72 beta or earler the issue disappears. I thought it might be a cpu bug and AMD replaced my cpu and the problem still is there. Someone said the cpu may need to be reseated. But it has been reseated on 2 occasions with the original cpu and once when I installed the replacement from AMD. I tend to not see that as a likely source of the problem at this point. I am totally befuddled on this and am looking to somebody thoughtful to give me a possible solution based on the facts I have presented. My professional installer suggested detaching all my ssd drives and only leaving the my m.2 NVME boot drive. I did this with no effect. I can not conceive of this as either an sata or pciE issue. Why would it occur only with agesa code update to 1.0.0.6 and higher???? Why would it disappear if I revert back to bioses prior to that agesa code change????? And why did a new cpu not make a difference if there was a bug in the old cpu???? Initially when I had this issue it was reported by a few others on various forums. But only relatively few reported it and I have no idea if their issue was resolved and by what means.


----------



## dipanjanforever

hi guys ..
just bought a b350-f Strix mobo ... everything is working fine ( w/o overclock will do after someday ) except GPU z showing my 980 Strix's BUS INTERFACE is PCIe x16 [email protected]
why isn't it working as x16 instead of x8


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanjanforever*
> 
> hi guys ..
> just bought a b350-f Strix mobo ... everything is working fine ( w/o overclock will do after someday ) except GPU z showing my 980 Strix's BUS INTERFACE is PCIe x16 [email protected]
> why isn't it working as x16 instead of x8


My Asus C6H auto changes the bus bandwith depending on load. Yours might do something similar. Also, you'll see maybe 1% degradation in performance between 8x and 16x, so even if you can't figure it out it's a fairly trivial gain.


----------



## sakae48

oh well.. bought Strix X370 since my Prime X370 Pro has a temperature problem. yet, i got the same problem w/ my Strix X370.almost all temps somehow jumps to 0 and fans didn't work until i restart the system. installing AI Suite also didn't work. it gave me "access violation blahblah" message. i tried to search how to make it work but it seems like i can't find one. [email protected] posted AI Suite III cleaner but the link were dead











is it possible the OS or any software causing this?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> oh well.. bought Strix X370 since my Prime X370 Pro has a temperature problem. yet, i got the same problem w/ my Strix X370.almost all temps somehow jumps to 0 and fans didn't work until i restart the system. installing AI Suite also didn't work. it gave me "access violation blahblah" message. i tried to search how to make it work but it seems like i can't find one. [email protected] posted AI Suite III cleaner but the link were dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible the OS or any software causing this?


Is your SenseMi Skew & sensemi offset setting set properly?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Is your SenseMi Skew & sensemi offset setting set properly?


sensemi skew doesnt seems to affect rhe board reading at all. on the Tctl and Tdie sure reads like 20C lower w/ skew enabled but not on the board sensor. i also unable to allocate the offset option. where is it?


----------



## AlphaC

For CH VI hero it is under Tweaker's paradise , so I guess it's the same for the X370 Prime / STRIX
Quote:


> Tctl temperature readings can be off on 0902 BIOS. To fix set Sense MI skew = Enabled and Sense MI offset = 272 under Tweaker's paradise.


https://overclocking.guide/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-extreme-overclocking-guide/


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> For CH VI hero it is under Tweaker's paradise , so I guess it's the same for the X370 Prime / STRIX
> https://overclocking.guide/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-extreme-overclocking-guide/


i don't think Strix has "tweaker's paradise" but i'll give a try. i'll try to clock my RAM a bit higher later too.

-edit-

yup.. it doesn't have tweaker's paradise menu


----------



## The Sandman

For those running Hynix M-Die S-S you may find this helpful http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/27150#post_26350843


----------



## Performer81

Biostar Gt7 also got an Agesa 1006b update, but no improvements here for my 3200MHZ Problem with Hynix.


----------



## miklkit

Thanks for the news! Will try soonest.


----------



## SuperZan

The annoying memory loop is gone on my b-die! All cheers for BIOS 919 so far.


----------



## miklkit

I still have the memory loop on my E-dies but the mouse is faster and more precise now. I noticed before that the faster the ram was the better the mouse seemed to work. Haven't tried going for higher clocks yet. Dunno if it's worth it. 180mhz VS tighter timings.


----------



## SuperZan

It really is a balancing act on Ryzen. Speed is great up to a point, but only if you can do it without incurring a large latency penalty. 3200 with tight timings is the closest thing we have to perfect equilibrium between the two, so something stable within spitting distance of that is giving you the lion's share of performance.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

The new BIOS didn't do anything for me on the BIOSTAR. I get a boot loop with ANY frequency over 2133...even 2400. I use to be able to get close to 3000 but not anymore. One of the last two BIOS updates borked it now I can't go back.
BTW this is my RAM: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


----------



## Performer81

I got 3200 now working on the GT7 with my Hynix Ram. Solution was to let vdimm and vsoc at Auto and xmp Profile with trc at 75. Setting them manually at the Auto settings or even higher just result in boot loop and bios reset, very strange. Didnt experience memory training resets also in 2 days now.

Edit: I celebrated too early, the bios resets are here again.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I got 3200 now working on the GT7 with my Hynix Ram. Solution was to let vdimm and vsoc at Auto and xmp Profile with trc at 75. Setting them manually at the Auto settings or even higher just result in boot loop and bios reset, very strange. Didnt experience memory training resets also in 2 days now.
> 
> Edit: I celebrated too early, the bios resets are here again.


Its like this for me as well. I can run benchies and stress tests for a day or two with no issues whatsoever. A cold boot and its back to stock after a loop. What's bizarre is that the incremental steps I have to take to get it where I want are no longer achievable. Its a tad frustrating to me because I don't want to OC anything until I get my RAM at least somewhat close to 2933.
I think I have my RAM in A2 & B2. With every BIOS update, even after rolling back, I have fewer options to try.


----------



## miklkit

I'm running my ram and cpu at the same clocks as with the 623 bios and while the ram seems to be stable the cpu isn't passing IBT AVX, although it did pass Y-cruncher.

Then last night the sensors quit sensing so the fans quit fanning and it got a little hot in IBT. Today it seems to be ok again.

I'm not getting the boot loop or resets tho.


----------



## SteelBox

I was thinking to switch my current Asrock x370 K4 to x370 Strix/CH6 but I decided to wait for February where I will buy some from x470 lineup. I will aim for TUF series but today I saw on Intel new lineup (Z370) of TUF that they will have ALC887 audio chipset. Is there a high chance that tuf on amd platform will also have that chipset?? That seems weird to me considering that is a high end chipset.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It really is a balancing act on Ryzen. Speed is great up to a point, but only if you can do it without incurring a large latency penalty. 3200 with tight timings is the closest thing we have to perfect equilibrium between the two, so something stable within spitting distance of that is giving you the lion's share of performance.


Exactly why I went for a 3200 kit







, anything higher is fairly moot and suffers from an extreme latency ramp of diminishing return...
Haven't bothered trying to tighten this kit though as I need 100% stability for what I do on this system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> The new BIOS didn't do anything for me on the BIOSTAR. I get a boot loop with ANY frequency over 2133...even 2400. I use to be able to get close to 3000 but not anymore. One of the last two BIOS updates borked it now I can't go back.
> BTW this is my RAM: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


You should be able to downgrade the BIOS manually with a usb stick...


----------



## SteelBox

And here is the answer to my previous post question. Tuf is not high end anymore.


----------



## epic1337

anything within that triangle are actually pretty expensive tho, you could expect it to cost similar to how other manufacturer's cheapest enthusiast board to cost.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> anything within that triangle are actually pretty expensive tho, you could expect it to cost similar to how other manufacturer's cheapest enthusiast board to cost.


asus also has this odd 'premium' to their prices as well, reference GPUs for example tend to cost 50-100 bucks more for absolutely no reason...


----------



## miklkit

For anyone using the Biostar GT7 with the 919 bios, I have been finding that bumping up the SOC voltage is helping it a lot. I have gone from 1.12v to 1.15v and it is running much better now. Oddly while voltage is up temperatures are down.


----------



## epic1337

speaking of bios, does all motherboards have the stable release already?
i mean, are there any motherboards to be wary of?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> speaking of bios, does all motherboards have the stable release already?
> i mean, are there any motherboards to be wary of?


Everyone is waiting for AGESA 1.0.0.7 to smooth out RAM.


----------



## trical

A friend is in doubt between a ch6 and a taichi.
Any pro con arguments for him?


----------



## SuperZan

CH6 has very good VRM, good memory compatibility, loads of UEFI options (sort of an ASUS hallmark), and good features. It has very good support and a large community meaning that most common problems already have easily searchable solutions in the Owner's Thread. Downside is it costs a bit more than the Taichi. BIOS options for days could be good or bad depending on how much one likes to update and tweak, though as a positive, there will be maaany people testing each new beta so you can play it safe if you like.

Taichi has absolutely killer price/performance, superb VRM, good memory compatibility, good UEFI support, and good features. It has one of the larger communities of users, though it lacks the support that ASUS employees provide here and on other forums. That said, experienced hands like chew* have run the Taichi up and down, backwards and sideways, and so there are plenty of easily found solutions for the Taichi as well, if not as immediately accessible as those for the CH6.

You can't really go wrong with either board.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> A friend is in doubt between a ch6 and a taichi.
> Any pro con arguments for him?


The Taichi is a better board IMO, for non-LN2 uses. It has wifi+BT , two M.2 slots (rare on X370), slightly better VRM , memory VRM using the same top-grade VRM components (2x TI NExFETs = top tier), better compatibility for mechanical keyboards through PS/2. Airflow is better since it lacks an shroud over the VRM heatsink. The memory VRM translates to better memory performance.
Biggest con(s): big gear design is polarizing , lacks power/reset button for bench setup

The CH6 Hero is prettier to some people. It has a more refined BIOs. It has voltage read points (use digital multimeter on Taichi socket area) . It has a USB 3.1 gen 2 front panel connector. The Stilt's timings probably are preloaded onto it like the CH VI Extreme, which means it easy for RAM tuning. It's better for custom water or LN2 due to LN2 mode , water tach, and monoblock availability. Has 300MHz max BCLK frequency vs 200MHz max on Taichi per hardware.info.
Biggest Con: no 2nd M.2 slot , but it's a niche use case. Supposedly slower boot time vs Taichi.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> A friend is in doubt between a ch6 and a taichi.
> Any pro con arguments for him?


better go asus, C6H is better

not recommend asrock, having bad experience with them. go read their forum, tons of issue, and the employee/staff is not helpful either.









their top line x370 fatality professional until now still got issue to run memory at higher speed. haiz.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> better go asus, C6H is better
> 
> not recommend asrock, having bad experience with them. go read their forum, tons of issue, and the employee/staff is not helpful either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their top line x370 fatality professional until now still got issue to run memory at higher speed. haiz.


Every AM4 board has some users experiencing trouble running higher mem speeds. As for the Fatality Pro it's the most expensive one out there, for what? Not many sample points out there.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Every AM4 board has some users experiencing trouble running higher mem speeds. As for the Fatality Pro it's the most expensive one out there, for what? Not many sample points out there.


this is true. my Prime X370 Pro has difficulty to run above 2933 while my Strix has difficulty to run above 3466 (3506 needs 1.45v to be stable!)


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Every AM4 board has some users experiencing trouble running higher mem speeds. As for the Fatality Pro it's the most expensive one out there, for what? Not many sample points out there.


Well, I am just speak from my experience, really have a very bad time with them.

Yup, fatality pro is the most expensive out there, but for what?

It cannot run the memory in qvl at rated speed, not to mention the support suck, so it is a trash.

For memory support, even a cheap gigabyte b350 can do better than it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> speaking of bios, does all motherboards have the stable release already?
> i mean, are there any motherboards to be wary of?


I've actually had the misfortune of choosing to go gigabyte, to then find that the Fan and LED controller firmware doesn't work properly, system will randomly hard-reset after resuming from sleep (firmware error) and PCIe devices and the entire southbridge/hub can go missing after sleep (firmware or hardware flaw). Now all this would be fine if they just fixed the bugs in the BIOS, however after months of back-and-forth communication, gigabyte absolutely refuses to do anything about it and will only use whatever broken, patched together firmware they please...

The gigabyte boards in question have since been pulled from stores here and I'll very likely have to return it for a full refund...

Now, on that note, how well have people found the strix firmware to behave regarding overall stability and fan control? no random PCI failures or temperature/fan errors? PWM and probe control works perfectly?


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I've actually had the misfortune of choosing to go gigabyte, to then find that the Fan and LED controller firmware doesn't work properly, system will randomly hard-reset after resuming from sleep (firmware error) and PCIe devices and the entire southbridge/hub can go missing after sleep (firmware or hardware flaw). Now all this would be fine if they just fixed the bugs in the BIOS, however after months of back-and-forth communication, gigabyte absolutely refuses to do anything about it and will only use whatever broken, patched together firmware they please...
> 
> The gigabyte boards in question have since been pulled from stores here and I'll very likely have to return it for a full refund...
> 
> Now, on that note, how well have people found the strix firmware to behave regarding overall stability and fan control? no random PCI failures or temperature/fan errors? PWM and probe control works perfectly?


Does this include the board in your sig.? If so, are you referring to the CPU fan, or one of the secondary fan headers?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I've actually had the misfortune of choosing to go gigabyte, to then find that the Fan and LED controller firmware doesn't work properly, system will randomly hard-reset after resuming from sleep (firmware error) and PCIe devices and the entire southbridge/hub can go missing after sleep (firmware or hardware flaw). Now all this would be fine if they just fixed the bugs in the BIOS, however after months of back-and-forth communication, gigabyte absolutely refuses to do anything about it and will only use whatever broken, patched together firmware they please...
> 
> The gigabyte boards in question have since been pulled from stores here and I'll very likely have to return it for a full refund...
> 
> Now, on that note, how well have people found the strix firmware to behave regarding overall stability and fan control? no random PCI failures or temperature/fan errors? PWM and probe control works perfectly?


Hope you paid less than $160 for it, make sure you flash the BIOs to F6G. It's a known issue on some Gigabyte boards with the new BIOs versions that it will overvolt the CPU. Also try turning off Killer LAN driver & installing AM4 chipset drivers. If you're flashing BIOS don't flash overclocked, clear CMOS, set the RAM to 2133MHz and CPU to stock (auto). If you didn't flash your Backup BIOs you can flip it to that.

ASUS STRIX X370-F had some teething pains , but it's a solid board now. I'd say it's worth $160-170 as well. (https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1344793-REG/asus_rog_strix_x370_f_gaming.html)

Only a few boards better than the Gaming 5 tbh:
Asus Crosshair VI Extreme (pricey) --- BCLK
Asus Crosshair VI Hero --- BCLK
Asus X370-F Strix --- no debug LED, but has BCLK
Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Pro --- BCLK
Asrock X370 Taichi --- BCLK
Gigabyte x370 Gaming K7 --- BCLK (Dual BIOs)
Biostar x370 GT7 (only in VRM , has Dual BIOs)


----------



## lowdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> Well, I am just speak from my experience, really have a very bad time with them.
> 
> *Yup, fatality pro is the most expensive out there, but for what?
> 
> It cannot run the memory in qvl at rated speed, not to mention the support suck, so it is a trash.
> 
> *For memory support, even a cheap gigabyte b350 can do better than it.


LOL what a load of hog was. Yes it's overpriced but it works fine.

Fat Pro Gaming here running 4 x 8GB G-skill Flare X @ 3333MHz with tight timings. Runs 2 x 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED 3000MHz @ 3033MHz....get your fact straight before posting ignorant craaaaaap.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> Does this include the board in your sig.? If so, are you referring to the CPU fan, or one of the secondary fan headers?


_all_ of them... either randomly after boot or after resuming from sleep, the controllers on the board go to shat and most things stop working, even the RGB control barely works and often corrupts itself (random unprogramed colour flashes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Hope you paid less than $160 for it, make sure you flash the BIOs to F6G. It's a known issue on some Gigabyte boards with the new BIOs versions that it will overvolt the CPU. Also try turning off Killer LAN driver & installing AM4 chipset drivers. If you're flashing BIOS don't flash overclocked, clear CMOS, set the RAM to 2133MHz and CPU to stock (auto). If you didn't flash your Backup BIOs you can flip it to that.
> 
> ASUS STRIX X370-F had some teething pains , but it's a solid board now. I'd say it's worth $160-170 as well. (https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1344793-REG/asus_rog_strix_x370_f_gaming.html)
> 
> Only a few boards better than the Gaming 5 tbh:
> Asus Crosshair VI Extreme (pricey) --- BCLK
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero --- BCLK
> Asus X370-F Strix --- no debug LED, but has BCLK
> Asrock X370 Fatal1ty Pro --- BCLK
> Asrock X370 Taichi --- BCLK
> Gigabyte x370 Gaming K7 --- BCLK (Dual BIOs)
> Biostar x370 GT7 (only in VRM , has Dual BIOs)


300AUD, but it's covered by our consumer laws, if it fails to work correctly and they have no suitable replacement it's a guaranteed full refund of the original value (I've also already had an SSD and several razer devices covered by this).
As for the BIOS, it already had the F6 and I updated to F8 to see if they fixed anything, which they hadn't...
The K7 is also exactly the same as the G5, just that they enabled the two RGB regions on the board to run separately and it has the extra clock generation, which is useless to me anyway (I need 24/7 reliability, no errors or reboots, so no overclocking besides the RAM), it was also pulled from shelves like the G5 was, probably for the same reasons...


----------



## parityboy

*@Paul17041993*

I might be wrong but the only real differences between your board and mine are SLI and RGB control. I doubt SLI would impact fan control, but bad RGB controller firmware might.


----------



## Brightmist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> Well, I am just speak from my experience, really have a very bad time with them.
> 
> Yup, fatality pro is the most expensive out there, but for what?
> 
> It cannot run the memory in qvl at rated speed, not to mention the support suck, so it is a trash.
> 
> For memory support, even a cheap gigabyte b350 can do better than it.


Fatality Pro looks like it's using the same BIOS as Taichi so check Taichi or C6H thread pretty much for RAM compatiblity.
I've been running 3200C14 on Taichi around April and been running 3466C14(GDM disabled, The Stilt's safe/HQ timings) on Taichi for last few months and it's rock solid on HCI Memtest/general usage.


----------



## dsmwookie

Is their an up to date list on top memory clock and board used list? I'd really like to check out this data.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Is their an up to date list on top memory clock and board used list? I'd really like to check out this data.


sort of?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@Paul17041993*
> 
> I might be wrong but the only real differences between your board and mine are SLI and RGB control. I doubt SLI would impact fan control, but bad RGB controller firmware might.


Actually your board is completely different to mine, different RGB, different fan controller/s (mine has two instead of one, both with optional probes), different ethernet (two, both different), different audio (two again), different USB (I have an asmedia) and chipset (different IO config)...









The x370 K3 is the closest model to the G5 and G7, but even then it still has a different PCB and some things are missing.


----------



## Arengeta

Hey guys. Currently picking a new motherboard for my Ryzen build (using MSI B350 Krait Gaming) and the main issue I'm having is random BCLK increases which leads to instabilities. Tried to fix that in many ways but no luck so I decided to opt out for a new board. Currently picking between Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, ASRock Taichi and Asus Strix X370-F. Asus C6H is almost 80$ more expensive than X370-F where I live and 50$ more than Taichi so it's definitely not a wise choice to buy it.
Which of those 3 boards would you recommend?
Current setup (Ryzen 7 1700 and Samsung OEM B-Die) was running stable at 3.9Ghz (1.35V) and 3333MHZ ram (16-18-18-18-36-57-434-1T) until yesterday, had to drop to 3.8Ghz (1.275V) and the with the bclk jumps I'm sometimoes getting 4.0ghz on 3.8 and 4.1 on 3.9 overclocks.
Why I'm looking into Gigabyte Gaming 5 is because it has a monoblock for it which I might install in the near future when I move back to watercooling build, but other than that my preferences are either the Asus or Asrock board considering many issues gigabyte has.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hey guys. Currently picking a new motherboard for my Ryzen build (using MSI B350 Krait Gaming) and the main issue I'm having is random BCLK increases which leads to instabilities. Tried to fix that in many ways but no luck so I decided to opt out for a new board. Currently picking between Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, ASRock Taichi and Asus Strix X370-F. Asus C6H is almost 80$ more expensive than X370-F where I live and 50$ more than Taichi so it's definitely not a wise choice to buy it.
> Which of those 3 boards would you recommend?
> Current setup (Ryzen 7 1700 and Samsung OEM B-Die) was running stable at 3.9Ghz (1.35V) and 3333MHZ ram (16-18-18-18-36-57-434-1T) until yesterday, had to drop to 3.8Ghz (1.275V) and the with the bclk jumps I'm sometimoes getting 4.0ghz on 3.8 and 4.1 on 3.9 overclocks.
> Why I'm looking into Gigabyte Gaming 5 is because it has a monoblock for it which I might install in the near future when I move back to watercooling build, but other than that my preferences are either the Asus or Asrock board considering many issues gigabyte has.


well... with the list of problems I have with my G5 (which is going to be returned as I need a stable and reliable system...), I'd scratch it out of your list.

I'm currently trying to decide whether to go with the x370 strix or crosshair hero, the hero has more suitable fan control and temperature sensing, however I'm not really sure if it's worth the extra 100 bucks just for that...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hey guys. Currently picking a new motherboard for my Ryzen build (using MSI B350 Krait Gaming) and the main issue I'm having is random BCLK increases which leads to instabilities. Tried to fix that in many ways but no luck so I decided to opt out for a new board. Currently picking between Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, ASRock Taichi and Asus Strix X370-F. Asus C6H is almost 80$ more expensive than X370-F where I live and 50$ more than Taichi so it's definitely not a wise choice to buy it.
> Which of those 3 boards would you recommend?
> Current setup (Ryzen 7 1700 and Samsung OEM B-Die) was running stable at 3.9Ghz (1.35V) and 3333MHZ ram (16-18-18-18-36-57-434-1T) until yesterday, had to drop to 3.8Ghz (1.275V) and the with the bclk jumps I'm sometimoes getting 4.0ghz on 3.8 and 4.1 on 3.9 overclocks.
> Why I'm looking into Gigabyte Gaming 5 is because it has a monoblock for it which I might install in the near future when I move back to watercooling build, but other than that my preferences are either the Asus or Asrock board considering many issues gigabyte has.


Taichi because it's a board with Debug LED and a solid memory VRM using TI NexFETs . It also has a 2nd M.2 slot and wifi.

You wouldn't need a waterblock on the Taichi VRM unless you are pushing insane volts > 1.4V.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Hey guys. Currently picking a new motherboard for my Ryzen build (using MSI B350 Krait Gaming) and the main issue I'm having is random BCLK increases which leads to instabilities. Tried to fix that in many ways but no luck so I decided to opt out for a new board. Currently picking between Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5, ASRock Taichi and Asus Strix X370-F. Asus C6H is almost 80$ more expensive than X370-F where I live and 50$ more than Taichi so it's definitely not a wise choice to buy it.
> Which of those 3 boards would you recommend?
> Current setup (Ryzen 7 1700 and Samsung OEM B-Die) was running stable at 3.9Ghz (1.35V) and 3333MHZ ram (16-18-18-18-36-57-434-1T) until yesterday, had to drop to 3.8Ghz (1.275V) and the with the bclk jumps I'm sometimoes getting 4.0ghz on 3.8 and 4.1 on 3.9 overclocks.
> Why I'm looking into Gigabyte Gaming 5 is because it has a monoblock for it which I might install in the near future when I move back to watercooling build, but other than that my preferences are either the Asus or Asrock board considering many issues gigabyte has.


Those block changes is just a bad read. Theres no such thing like a block adjustment on the fly. This is confirmed by Elmor.

The creator of hw info also confirm this.

You just have a bad OC that requieres more v core.

Also there's an option in hw info that stops those bad readings. Something about periodic pooling in security tab. Disable that.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> You just have a bad OC that requieres more v core.
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


How can it be bad OC if yesterday it was working perfectly fine, passing 8h stress test in x264/prime95 and Linx 0.7.0 AMD 2 weeks ago and today it's not stable anymore. I've never had an average OC degrade over 1-2 week time, I haven't even had a degradation in OC in several years. Whether that's a motherboard issue or software issue, I have yet to figure out. We're not even talking >=1.4V overclocks, we're talking midrange overclocks at 1.35V.
Heard that new nvidia drivers cause instability (387 smth... on 385 everything was perfect), have to try that as well.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> How can it be bad OC if yesterday it was working perfectly fine, passing 8h stress test in x264/prime95 and Linx 0.7.0 AMD 2 weeks ago and today it's not stable anymore. I've never had an average OC degrade over 1-2 week time, I haven't even had a degradation in OC in several years. Whether that's a motherboard issue or software issue, I have yet to figure out. We're not even talking >=1.4V overclocks, we're talking midrange overclocks at 1.35V.
> Heard that new nvidia drivers cause instability (387 smth... on 385 everything was perfect), have to try that as well.


Or may be the ambient just go warmer than yesterday? Youre on a controled ambient? Ryzen is so sensitive to temp...


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Or may be the ambient just go warmer than yesterday? Youre on a controled ambient? Ryzen is so sensitive to temp...


Ambient is the same, but just got some fans over the VRM and that made it cooler by 15C. Cores are also 5C colder. Overclock is stable now. Seems I need to figure something out with cooling for that board or get something more serious.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Ambient is the same, but just got some fans over the VRM and that made it cooler by 15C. Cores are also 5C colder. Overclock is stable now. Seems I need to figure something out with cooling for that board or get something more serious.


Well, if you need to change mobo, there nothing better than the taichi for the buck


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Well, if you need to change mobo, there nothing better than the taichi for the buck


First I will organise the intake in my case and see if that changes anything because I don't want to sit with open side panel for the overclock to work








If that will not help I will have no other choice but to replace the motherboard. Seems it will be Taichi after all, had very good experience with my Z170 Asrock board.


----------



## Tasm

Does anyone know something about the Asrock X370 Gaming X? Looks great for the price to be honest!


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Does anyone know something about the Asrock X370 Gaming X? Looks great for the price to be honest!


Has 2 version of mosfets: cheap ones and normal ones. No way to check that. Doesn't have LLC in bios yet, cannot set SOC voltage (only offset mode).


----------



## Paul17041993

It should be perfectly fine for stock clocks, but if you want to overclock you're likely better off with an asus board, strix or better I think?


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It should be perfectly fine for stock clocks, but if you want to overclock you're likely better off with an asus board, strix or better I think?


It also depends on the CPU he's going to use. Ryzen 5 is going to be completely fine on any B350 or X370 motherboard, while for average overclocks on Ryzen 7 he'd be better off with Strix X370-F, Asrock Taichi, Biostar GT7 or C6H. The cheapest one to consider is Asus X370 Prime Pro but it seems to have memory compatibility issues after latest bios update.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> It also depends on the CPU he's going to use. Ryzen 5 is going to be completely fine on any B350 or X370 motherboard, while for average overclocks on Ryzen 7 he'd be better off with Strix X370-F, Asrock Taichi, Biostar GT7 or C6H. The cheapest one to consider is Asus X370 Prime Pro but it seems to have memory compatibility issues after latest bios update.


The R5's and 7's with an X though will run right on the edge of the 95W TDP due to XFR boosting, so that's one thing to keep in mind when it comes to VRMs and stock clocks. But if its a 65W model and you're only running stock you'll be perfectly fine with the most basic heatsink-less board as the PCB will dissipate the heat on its own, the chipset still needs a heatsink though as it doesn't have the same direct-contact package that VRM's do.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix*



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNqVmp3YkVZc3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v6 fix*
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSjNqVmp3YkVZc3c/view?usp=sharing


wow that is cool, i am at work and can't open it, but is it specific to certain motherboards?

*edit*, nvm i think i misunderstood the use of the tool


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> wow that is cool, i am at work and can't open it, but is it specific to certain motherboards?
> 
> *edit*, nvm i think i misunderstood the use of the tool


From what can be seen, you give it a desired RAM clock, amount of DIMM's and their ranking, and it calculates all the base numbers you should start with or use. When it comes to specific motherboards you'll very likely hit a clock wall that this tool wont be able to help you with, but I would presume the numbers are based around what you can get on the hero and such.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> wow that is cool, i am at work and can't open it, but is it specific to certain motherboards?
> 
> *edit*, nvm i think i misunderstood the use of the tool


works on any АМ4 motherboard

I apologize for errors, I hope now everything works correctly

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v7*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdVkRKRl9CN1lQVXc/view?usp=sharing

*adaptation to any language


----------



## Sptz

Any recommendations on a mATX mobo? I'm looking to build with a R5 1600 and overclock it, would be cool if it'd be one that can run mem clocks @ 3200. I know that'll obviously depend on the ram sticks used as well.


----------



## F0RCE963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> works on any АМ4 motherboard
> 
> I apologize for errors, I hope now everything works correctly
> 
> *Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.6 v7*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdVkRKRl9CN1lQVXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *adaptation to any language


This is awesome, thank you! Just one question, is the frequency input field for desired frequency or what the kit is rated at?


----------



## Amir007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trical*
> 
> A friend is in doubt between a ch6 and a taichi.
> Any pro con arguments for him?


I went through hell with the Taichi and needed to return it back to Microcenter and now I own a CH6 and runs stable enough for me. Of course, all x370's need a lot more work but my 1800x was running only at 4 cores on that mobo. It also had a nasty multiplier bug. This was on their latest bios too which is kind a sad considering the mobo has been out for a while now. I think their bios team is somewhat under budget or underemployed but their tech support was useless when I contacted them.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> Any recommendations on a mATX mobo? I'm looking to build with a R5 1600 and overclock it, would be cool if it'd be one that can run mem clocks @ 3200. I know that'll obviously depend on the ram sticks used as well.


The ASUS B350M TUF looks very interesting.

I'm using an MSI B350M Mortar that's running an R7 1700 at 3.95g very easily (1.39V). It will do 4G but I don't like the voltage (1.42) and resulting temperature while encoding long videos. A 6-core of decent silicon should do 4 Gig very easily though. But do remember it shares the same problem all B350 mobo's have, which is a weak (relative to X370 boards) VRM that needs supplemental cooling to keep it cool running heavy loads for long periods. At least for an 8 core









Upgrade it (or whatever board you settle on) to the latest BIOS that has AGESA 1006b and it should be able to get the right memory to 3.2Gt/s pretty easy; there are many reported successes now. I've even gotten some 2666 Hynix memory to 3066 easily enough; it will do 3200 but it takes two 'trains' to boot up even though it passes memory diagnostics flawlessly. The performance difference is miniscule so I'm worried neither about tweaking it further (so it trains in one pass @ 3200) nor getting 3200 rated memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> Any recommendations on a mATX mobo? I'm looking to build with a R5 1600 and overclock it, would be cool if it'd be one that can run mem clocks @ 3200. I know that'll obviously depend on the ram sticks used as well.


----------



## ronaldo9_r9

Guys i am latest bios and recently updated to windows 10 FCU update. I have noticed all my sata drives (4 in total) show as removable/ejectable. I checked on ryzen motherboad page for drivers but I cannot see any for sata. I think Windows is using default storehci drivers for sata.

Did we recieve any sata drivers at any point, maybe they are removed from the site.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul17041993

Apparently gigabyte's support policy is "keep spurting absolute nonsense until magic somehow happens..."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldo9_r9*
> 
> Guys i am latest bios and recently updated to windows 10 FCU update. I have noticed all my sata drives (4 in total) show as removable/ejectable. I checked on ryzen motherboad page for drivers but I cannot see any for sata. I think Windows is using default storehci drivers for sata.
> 
> Did we recieve any sata drivers at any point, maybe they are removed from the site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


There's not any actual SATA drivers that I know of for AM4 (and subsequently TR4), there's only a RAID configuration driver for the RAIDport device that's available when the board is in RAID mode.
So I'd say what you're seeing is simply a change MS made that enables the drives as being removable by default, which they are as AMD now only provides the AHCI or RAID modes, no legacy IDE.


----------



## ste.ru

Hello all,
I'm serching for a M-ATX for a 1700, I want do OC and I want a good motheboard for the future so what do you raccommended?
I watch *B350M MORTAR ARCTIC* https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-MORTAR-ARCTIC.html], the mobo had a very good apparance, I love the white, but:
downsides:
-This mobo had the lack of 3.1 gen 2.. (atm is usefull but in the future I don't know)
-I read that had a cheap VRM..
- Same problem with ram.
At the last I don't know if is a good choise or not.

in the other hand I watched the *ASUS TUF B350M*, I read is a very stable motherboard, that it have a better VRM but:
- lack of 5 jack audio and it have a 887.
- layout no sense
- no one review that had tested it.

Ora now I watched the *ASROCK AB350M Pro4*..

At the last what are do you raccomende?

Sorry for my English. and thank you for all


----------



## ste.ru

edit: sorry wrong.


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste.ru*
> 
> Hello all,
> I'm serching for a M-ATX for a 1700, I want do OC and I want a good motheboard for the future so what do you raccommended?
> I watch *B350M MORTAR ARCTIC* https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-MORTAR-ARCTIC.html], the mobo had a very good apparance, I love the white, but:
> downsides:
> -This mobo had the lack of 3.1 gen 2.. (atm is usefull but in the future I don't know)
> -I read that had a cheap VRM..
> - Same problem with ram.
> At the last I don't know if is a good choise or not.
> 
> in the other hand I watched the *ASUS TUF B350M*, I read is a very stable motherboard, that it have a better VRM but:
> - lack of 5 jack audio and it have a 887.
> - layout no sense
> - no one review that had tested it.
> 
> Ora now I watched the *ASROCK AB350M Pro4*..
> 
> At the last what are do you raccomende?
> 
> Sorry for my English. and thank you for all


I have an MSI B350M Mortar. I think the criticism of the MSI VRM comes from some older MSI boards (using FX processors, probably) that would burn up or melt down if overclocked to far and ran under heavy load for a long duration. This board has a sensor in the VRM so you can check temperature and know if you're getting into trouble when tuning in your oveclock.

I've been able to overclock my 1700 to 4Gig very stable but I don't like how much voltage the processor needs or how hot the VRM gets under load. But this is typical of all B350 mATX boards from all vendors since none are made with more than a 4 phase VRM for the CPU cores. That's just the way it is with all of them so just be reasonable about overclocking, check temps and volts, and you'll be safe.

My 24/7, Prime95 small FFT, overclock is 3.95G with reasonable volts and temperature. To help control VRM temps I located a 70mm fan to blow on the VRM to keep it cool. It only turns on if the processor is being loaded real heavy, which is to say only during the occasional video encoding, but never in 'routine' use including gaming. As a side note: with 4 independently controllable fan headers on it, the Mortar makes this real easy even though I've an AIO with pump AND fans to control!

I also have a Gigabyte B350M Gaming 3; of these two I can say the Mortar is by far the better board performance-wise. It has a USB 3.1G2 port but I don't even know of any devices that need it so I totally don't think it's all that important. I do think you're doing it right to evaluate based on features you can use (like the USB ports) but if overclocking is important don't shy away from the Mortar because it's VRM is at least as capable as any other B350 mATX board and probably more capable than most, even for an 8 core R7.

If you're looking to get a 4-4.2Gig overclock on an 8 core R7, though, don't look at any mATX board as the board mfr's have pretty much limited the cool-running 6+ phase VRM's to X370 boards and a very few B350 that are all ATX.

Oh yeah, and one thing to look out for on the AsRock B350M Pro4 board: it may look like a 6 phase but it's actually a doubled-up 3 phase. So, with all those components helping the VRM may be cool running but voltage delivery at high currents will have worse stability than the 4 phase boards. I'm not sure how that plays out in overclocking, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## AlphaC

Unless you need the ports or PCIE slots, you're better off with an Asrock *ITX* board, to be honest.


----------



## terinbytes

On the fence about which x370 mobo to buy. I want to be able to use a second m.2 ssd at no less than 20 g/b without having to take the 300 dollar hike into threadripper territory.

I wish there wasna board offered that didnt have so much space and money wasted on backwards compatibility on the internal hard drives.

Asrock taichi or gaming pro seems to offer the best solution with a 32 g/b u.2 and 20 g/b m.2 capability that switches the pcie5 slot off

I like the asus crosshair and gigabyte k7 as im not familiar with asrock. But it doesnt look like i can attain 20 g/b file transfer speed on a second m.2 ssd even with pcie adapter because the u.2 and m.2 connectors cant be used at the same time? Am i missing something?

I plan to use a ryzen 1700x, 2 samsung 960 evo ssd, 1 video card for now but may get a second later. If that makes a difference.

I have been out of the loop for awhile someone please school me thanks


----------



## Yolavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terinbytes*
> 
> On the fence about which x370 mobo to buy. I want to be able to use a second m.2 ssd at no less than 20 g/b without having to take the 300 dollar hike into threadripper territory.
> 
> I wish there wasna board offered that didnt have so much space and money wasted on backwards compatibility on the internal connections.
> 
> Asrock taichi or gaming pro seems to offer the best solution with a 32 g/b u.2 and 20 g/b m.2 capability that switches the pcie5 slot off
> 
> I like the asus crosshair and gigabyte k7 as im not familiar with asrock. But it doesnt look like i can attain 20 g/b file transfer speed on a second m.2 ssd even with pcie adapter? Am i missing something?
> 
> I plan to use a ryzen 1700x, 2 samsung 960 evo ssd, 1 video card for now but may get a second later. If that makes a difference.
> 
> I have been out of the loop for awhile someone please school me thanks


I had Taichi back to april, such an awesome board! Ppl was strugling with their Asus boards and Taichi was such an masterpiece, and it still is. I would definetly go with taichi, i had to sold it because In Win 301. Im using Asrock AB350M Pro4 now, good board also, ofcourse it aint nothing like taichi but still


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terinbytes*
> 
> On the fence about which x370 mobo to buy. I want to be able to use a second m.2 ssd at no less than 20 g/b without having to take the 300 dollar hike into threadripper territory.
> 
> I wish there wasna board offered that didnt have so much space and money wasted on backwards compatibility on the internal hard drives.
> 
> Asrock taichi or gaming pro seems to offer the best solution with a 32 g/b u.2 and 20 g/b m.2 capability that switches the pcie5 slot off
> 
> I like the asus crosshair and gigabyte k7 as im not familiar with asrock. But it doesnt look like i can attain 20 g/b file transfer speed on a second m.2 ssd even with pcie adapter because the u.2 and m.2 connectors cant be used at the same time? Am i missing something?
> 
> I plan to use a ryzen 1700x, 2 samsung 960 evo ssd, 1 video card for now but may get a second later. If that makes a difference.
> 
> I have been out of the loop for awhile someone please school me thanks


Why are you looking at the K7 if you need a second M.2 slot. It does't have one.

You should be looking at the Asus Crosshair VI Extreme (expensive) and Asrock X370 Taichi.

The Asus Crosshair VI Hero is a single M.2 board.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terinbytes*
> 
> On the fence about which x370 mobo to buy. I want to be able to use a second m.2 ssd at no less than 20 g/b without having to take the 300 dollar hike into threadripper territory.
> 
> I wish there wasna board offered that didnt have so much space and money wasted on backwards compatibility on the internal hard drives.
> 
> Asrock taichi or gaming pro seems to offer the best solution with a 32 g/b u.2 and 20 g/b m.2 capability that switches the pcie5 slot off
> 
> I like the asus crosshair and gigabyte k7 as im not familiar with asrock. But it doesnt look like i can attain 20 g/b file transfer speed on a second m.2 ssd even with pcie adapter because the u.2 and m.2 connectors cant be used at the same time? Am i missing something?
> 
> I plan to use a ryzen 1700x, 2 samsung 960 evo ssd, 1 video card for now but may get a second later. If that makes a difference.
> 
> I have been out of the loop for awhile someone please school me thanks


Just get a PCIe M.2 carrier card to fit into either the x4 (2GB/s) or x8 (4+4GB/s) slot, or both even.

On that subject though, anyone know for certain whether or not the SATA express ports actually use the M.2 lanes...?


----------



## parityboy

*@thread*

Quick check. My sig. rig has a Gigabyte GA-AB350M GAMING 3 running F6 BIOS. I currently have 2x8GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000C15 DDR4 installed and I'm thinking of adding another two, for a total of 4 sticks and 32GB. Has anyone run this configuration on this board?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I'm tapping out on the BIOSTAR and running my RAM at 3200. It took forever to get it what I thought was stable and alas, got it to 3200.
Everything seemed to be fine.
Restarted, cold start, everything seemed great.

But, my pump and fan was at default and was rather loud. I went in to change it and bam. Boot loops.
2133 it is....forever on this board.
Frustrating as hell.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I'm tapping out on the BIOSTAR and running my RAM at 3200. It took forever to get it what I thought was stable and alas, got it to 3200.
> Everything seemed to be fine.
> Restarted, cold start, everything seemed great.
> 
> But, my pump and fan was at default and was rather loud. I went in to change it and bam. Boot loops.
> 2133 it is....forever on this board.
> Frustrating as hell.


Does it do that with 2400 and 2666 as well? though I would assume it does as it sounds like a CMOS configuration bug in the BIOS...


----------



## miklkit

What ram are you using? Could you fill out your sig rig please?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Does it do that with 2400 and 2666 as well? though I would assume it does as it sounds like a CMOS configuration bug in the BIOS...


Anything but 2133. I've rolled back the BIOS, tried BIOS 2, nothing.

I'm using. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Anything but 2133. I've rolled back the BIOS, tried BIOS 2, nothing.
> 
> I'm using. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


You tried manually tweaking the timings as well? if so then I'd either wait for a BIOS update or return the board...


----------



## miklkit

That ram appears to be Samsung B-die. It should work perfectly. @SuperZan uses it and it went right to 3200 for him. I'm using E-die and it defaulted to 1866 but went up to 2933 stable.

Perhaps there is some obscure setting that you have not set properly. Have you set the ProcODT to 60 ohms? In another part of the bios there is something called multiswap and multiswap alt, or something vaguely like that that should be turned off. I don't know if I could find it again. Oh, the only way I could get my E-die ram to work was by manually inputting the ram timings off the package it came in. The auto settings did not work.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I'm tapping out on the BIOSTAR and running my RAM at 3200. It took forever to get it what I thought was stable and alas, got it to 3200.
> Everything seemed to be fine.
> Restarted, cold start, everything seemed great.
> 
> But, my pump and fan was at default and was rather loud. I went in to change it and bam. Boot loops.
> 2133 it is....forever on this board.
> Frustrating as hell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> Anything but 2133. I've rolled back the BIOS, tried BIOS 2, nothing.
> 
> I'm using. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That ram appears to be Samsung B-die. It should work perfectly. @SuperZan uses it and it went right to 3200 for him. I'm using E-die and it defaulted to 1866 but went up to 2933 stable.
> 
> Perhaps there is some obscure setting that you have not set properly. Have you set the ProcODT to 60 ohms? In another part of the bios there is something called multiswap and multiswap alt, or something vaguely like that that should be turned off. I don't know if I could find it again. Oh, the only way I could get my E-die ram to work was by manually inputting the ram timings off the package it came in. The auto settings did not work.


I run Samsung B-Die Single Side Single Rank and have to go from memory here.
Iirc with Dual Side Dual Rank (which you have) there is more to setup and I can't recall off the top of my head what settings they are but it isn't that bad to do.
Problem is, what I read is buried within the C6H thread (Ramad maybe?) http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/29820#post_26454146 would be good source.

Here's another thought, give this a shot http://www.overclock.net/t/1640919/ryzen-dram-calculator-overclocking-dram


----------



## HexagonRabbit

The calculator worked but I flashed the BIOS twice as well.
So far, so good.
IBT passed on very high @ 3.925.
RAM @3200
Max temp on the CPU 65.5c

I am pleased. Thank you.

::UPDATE::
Everything runs just fine....except Forza Horizon 3. Crashes every time now.


----------



## Despoiler

Looks like Asus has the new AMD AGESA BIOS released. AGESA version is "RavenPI-FP5-AM4 1.0.7.1"


----------



## MishelLngelo

Already have BIOS with it.


----------



## wilflare

sorry to bother but not sure where else to ask.
should I go for the Asrock Taichi or the Asus Strix X370-F?
I'm inclined to the Taichi for its strong VRM performance but I can't seem to find anything definitive on the Strix VRM :/


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> sorry to bother but not sure where else to ask.
> should I go for the Asrock Taichi or the Asus Strix X370-F?
> I'm inclined to the Taichi for its strong VRM performance but I can't seem to find anything definitive on the Strix VRM :/


These might help . . .

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

Found here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/2870


----------



## os2wiz

How many people have failure to post after any and all manual alteration of the cpu multiplier in bios? This began with the introduction of agesa 1.00.06 code in motherboard bios. I have raised it with MSI. I have pulled all devices other than my Samsung 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive. The only people I have seen having this problem also have Samsung 960 EVO drive. If cpu multiplier is left on auto it posts. If I use a bios gaming utility to overclock it will post. This first occurred with introduction of beta bios 1.74 or official bios 1.70 on the Titanium X370. If I revert to older bios the problem disappears. Please I need to be sure the Samsung 960 EVO drive is the source of incompatibility together with the agesa code 1.0.06 or if it is a coincidence. I have the Samsung driver installed with this drive. The reason I have not pulled out this drive is that has very tiny non-magnetic screw for retention That I am afraid I'll lose . I am not agile enough anymore in my senior years. All assistance in solving this issue will be appreciated. I will open a case with AMD but I need this additional information to bolster my case. I suspect it is occurring on all Ryzen am4 motherboards. I have replaced the cpu and motherboard already with no effect. I have swapped out memory as well to no avail. I also removed my sata ssds with no change as well. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## wilflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> These might help . . .
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html
> 
> Found here . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624051/vrm-on-the-new-am4-motherboards/2870


thanks! still a mix-up for me I guess.
having read a number of reviews, I am led to believe that the Asrock board is better built (thicker PCB and all that)?
together with the "best" VRM, it also uses the chipset's USB3.1 Gen2. the only bummer for me is the white parts of the PCB (and well the lack of a USB3.1 Gen2 Front Header)

I was thinking of getting the Strix as well but its rather dismal USB3.1 performance (due to its choice of the Asmedia controller) bothers me :/

the price difference for me is 55USD :/


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How many people have failure to post after any and all manual alteration of the cpu multiplier in bios? This began with the introduction of agesa 1.00.06 code in motherboard bios. I have raised it with MSI. I have pulled all devices other than my Samsung 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive. The only people I have seen having this problem also have Samsung 960 EVO drive. If cpu multiplier is left on auto it posts. If I use a bios gaming utility to overclock it will post. This first occurred with introduction of beta bios 1.74 or official bios 1.70 on the Titanium X370. If I revert to older bios the problem disappears. Please I need to be sure the Samsung 960 EVO drive is the source of incompatibility together with the agesa code 1.0.06 or if it is a coincidence. I have the Samsung driver installed with this drive. The reason I have not pulled out this drive is that has very tiny non-magnetic screw for retention That I am afraid I'll lose . I am not agile enough anymore in my senior years. All assistance in solving this issue will be appreciated. I will open a case with AMD but I need this additional information to bolster my case. I suspect it is occurring on all Ryzen am4 motherboards. I have replaced the cpu and motherboard already with no effect. I have swapped out memory as well to no avail. I also removed my sata ssds with no change as well. Thank you for your consideration.


There shouldn't be any issues related to the SSD whatsoever, if there is then the BIOS is broken. By the sounds of it however the BIOS is broken anyway and if MSI doesn't release a fixed version you'll be stuck with switching out to a different brand...

I just recently replaced my AX370 gaming 5 with the crosshair hero (for free under warranty due to ACCC laws) as it had a similarly broken BIOS, however probably a lot worse than your case as literally everything on mine was broken in some way and the BIOS would SEGFAULT itself on random occasion...


----------



## seanpatrick

I switched to an MSI Arctic Mortar B350 for a white build and have never had to pull the battery SOO many times for failure to post after adjusting either 1. the multiplier or 2. the voltage (even in very small increments) in the Bios (I'm on the latest). I was ready to throw the thing out the window, but managed to get a very mild overclock out of it and decided any further tinkering was NOT worth it at all.

What I learned: every time it failed to post you had to pull the battery. When you post back into bios don't change anything, save the default and reboot. Then try to apply a mild overclock, and don't get greedy as all your work will be undone when it gets stuck and you've got to pull the battery again. Also make sure to adjust the multiplier and voltage separately - for instance increase the multiplier slightly and reboot - then increase the voltage slightly and reboot, NEVER at the same time or it gets stuck.

Great looking board, GARBAGE bios.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I switched to an MSI Arctic Mortar B350 for a white build and have never had to pull the battery SOO many times for failure to post after adjusting either 1. the multiplier or 2. the voltage (even in very small increments) in the Bios (I'm on the latest). I was ready to throw the thing out the window, but managed to get a very mild overclock out of it and decided any further tinkering was NOT worth it at all.
> 
> What I learned: every time it failed to post you had to pull the battery. When you post back into bios don't change anything, save the default and reboot. Then try to apply a mild overclock, and don't get greedy as all your work will be undone when it gets stuck and you've got to pull the battery again. Also make sure to adjust the multiplier and voltage separately - for instance increase the multiplier slightly and reboot - then increase the voltage slightly and reboot, NEVER at the same time or it gets stuck.
> 
> Great looking board, GARBAGE bios.


You are not listening. The failure to post is only when overclocking through change of cpu multiplier in bios. It is a 100% failure to boot. Only resetting cmos will get you to post when you change cpu multiplier from anything but auto setting. I am not asking for opinions here , I am asking to see if other motherboards from other manufacturers have exhibited the same problem. Less than 1 % of users with the Titanium have this issue. I have done everything to isolate the problem with no success. I need to know if it is only an MSI issue or whether other users on manufacturers have experienced this issue on Ryzen motherboards. I know it is related to Agesa 1.00.06 code as it does not happen on earlier bioses.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How many people have failure to post after any and all manual alteration of the cpu multiplier in bios? This began with the introduction of agesa 1.00.06 code in motherboard bios. I have raised it with MSI. I have pulled all devices other than my Samsung 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive. The only people I have seen having this problem also have Samsung 960 EVO drive. If cpu multiplier is left on auto it posts. If I use a bios gaming utility to overclock it will post. This first occurred with introduction of beta bios 1.74 or official bios 1.70 on the Titanium X370. If I revert to older bios the problem disappears. Please I need to be sure the Samsung 960 EVO drive is the source of incompatibility together with the agesa code 1.0.06 or if it is a coincidence. I have the Samsung driver installed with this drive. The reason I have not pulled out this drive is that has very tiny non-magnetic screw for retention That I am afraid I'll lose . I am not agile enough anymore in my senior years. All assistance in solving this issue will be appreciated. I will open a case with AMD but I need this additional information to bolster my case. I suspect it is occurring on all Ryzen am4 motherboards. I have replaced the cpu and motherboard already with no effect. I have swapped out memory as well to no avail. I also removed my sata ssds with no change as well. Thank you for your consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be any issues related to the SSD whatsoever, if there is then the BIOS is broken. By the sounds of it however the BIOS is broken anyway and if MSI doesn't release a fixed version you'll be stuck with switching out to a different brand...
> 
> I just recently replaced my AX370 gaming 5 with the crosshair hero (for free under warranty due to ACCC laws) as it had a similarly broken BIOS, however probably a lot worse than your case as literally everything on mine was broken in some way and the BIOS would SEGFAULT itself on random occasion...
Click to expand...

The 960 EVO is NOT an ssd. It is an m.2 NVMe drive using an m.2 slot and a PCIe 3.0 x4 lanes. The bug is directly related to the introduction of bioses with agesa 1.00.06 code. It never happened on earlier bioses. If I revert to earlier bioses before 1.00.06 agesa code the problem disappears.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> ...It is an m.2 NVMe drive...


which is an SSD...


----------



## wilflare

has ASUS remedied the comparatively poorer USB3 performance shown here yet?
https://us.hardware.info/reviews/7592/26-amd-socket-am4-motherboards-review-the-best-boards-for-ryzen


----------



## LinksKitKat

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/TobyJack/saved/
Is this a good motherboard i have picked out for my build or do you have any suggestions of what might be better.
(note: i dont plan to overclock)


----------



## edychi

Hello, I would like your opinion regarding this configuration.

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Edychi/saved/2TdM8d

Note:
What I did not buy: Motherboard, memory, cooler, Samsung 850 Evo, GTX 1080 ti

Thank you


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I switched to an MSI Arctic Mortar B350 for a white build and have never had to pull the battery SOO many times for failure to post after adjusting either 1. the multiplier or 2. the voltage (even in very small increments) in the Bios (I'm on the latest). I was ready to throw the thing out the window, but managed to get a very mild overclock out of it and decided any further tinkering was NOT worth it at all.
> 
> What I learned: every time it failed to post you had to pull the battery. When you post back into bios don't change anything, save the default and reboot. Then try to apply a mild overclock, and don't get greedy as all your work will be undone when it gets stuck and you've got to pull the battery again. Also make sure to adjust the multiplier and voltage separately - for instance increase the multiplier slightly and reboot - then increase the voltage slightly and reboot, NEVER at the same time or it gets stuck.
> 
> Great looking board, GARBAGE bios.


I own a Mortar Arctic, and I've noticed that since the AGESA revision 04 or 05, the board has a build in reset CMOS option (can't remember if it's toggled in the efi).

I noticed it after a failure to boot / boot training loop that after switching the pc off and rebooting again, I would be asked to enter UEFI to reset my settings.

Before that I, too, had to do the tedious clear-cmos-by-romiving-battery ritual.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> ...It is an m.2 NVMe drive...
> 
> 
> 
> which is an SSD...
Click to expand...

Technically your correct, but most people when talking about ssd's are referring to sata drives in a drive bay. Most NVMe users do not refer to their drives as ssd's even though they are of course solid state drives. Your description is just too general. I am thinking that somehow that MSI incorrectly implemented the agesa code 1.00.06 and that is what is causing my failure to boot on cpu multipliers other than auto in bios. I am not sure that the the fact that all the people who have this issue have a Samsung 960 EVO drive is a coincidence or the the actual triggering factor with the failure to boot.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> has ASUS remedied the comparatively poorer USB3 performance shown here yet?
> https://us.hardware.info/reviews/7592/26-amd-socket-am4-motherboards-review-the-best-boards-for-ryzen


Do they explicitly define which ports/controllers they're testing? because you'll get different results between the 3-4 controllers on each motherboard (SoC, chip g1, chip g2, asmedia).


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are not listening. The failure to post is only when overclocking through change of cpu multiplier in bios. It is a 100% failure to boot. Only resetting cmos will get you to post when you change cpu multiplier from anything but auto setting. I am not asking for opinions here , I am asking to see if other motherboards from other manufacturers have exhibited the same problem. Less than 1 % of users with the Titanium have this issue. I have done everything to isolate the problem with no success. I need to know if it is only an MSI issue or whether other users on manufacturers have experienced this issue on Ryzen motherboards. I know it is related to Agesa 1.00.06 code as it does not happen on earlier bioses.


Umm... OK there, just trying to help - wow. Good luck buddy!


----------



## edychi

Hi, what better motherboard option for ryzen 1800x?

models:

Gigabyte Aorus AX370-Gaming K7
Asrock X370 Gaming Fatality
Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming
Asus Rog Strix X370-F
Asus X370-Pro Prime

Thank you


----------



## MishelLngelo

Asus X370-Pro Prime should be plenty enough, it has pretty strong VRM.


----------



## wilflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Do they explicitly define which ports/controllers they're testing? because you'll get different results between the 3-4 controllers on each motherboard (SoC, chip g1, chip g2, asmedia).


I was under the impression that for the Asus boards, they were testing the back I/O ports which were using the Asmedia controller


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> I was under the impression that for the Asus boards, they were testing the back I/O ports which were using the Asmedia controller


yea, well, the asmedia's definitely going to be below the full 10Gbps standard, they even struggle with 5Gbps in g1 mode...

The chipset g2 port via the C header should provide full-speed, however it may dip depending on how you're using the chipset 3.0 ports as they all run through the same controller (besides the 32Gbps limit of the chipset itself...). My case being from 2009 and obviously not having a front C port, I just got a backpanel slot cable so that I have both C ports on the back of the case (or top if you will), though I currently use it with a C-port 3.0 hub and I don't have a 10Gbps SSD of any sort to test it for you...

But either way, 800MB/s vs 950MB/s isn't really super important, they're both well ahead of the majority of usecases, along with many drives simply not being able to sustain such speeds unless you so happen to have SATA or M.2 RAID's on both ends or simply the super expensive M.2's... so I wouldn't worry about it much until a year or two from now, of which we should have an updated chipset series anyway for a drop-in upgrade...


----------



## buddywh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How many people have failure to post after any and all manual alteration of the cpu multiplier in bios? This began with the introduction of agesa 1.00.06 code in motherboard bios. I have raised it with MSI. I have pulled all devices other than my Samsung 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive. The only people I have seen having this problem also have Samsung 960 EVO drive. If cpu multiplier is left on auto it posts. If I use a bios gaming utility to overclock it will post. This first occurred with introduction of beta bios 1.74 or official bios 1.70 on the Titanium X370. If I revert to older bios the problem disappears. Please I need to be sure the Samsung 960 EVO drive is the source of incompatibility together with the agesa code 1.0.06 or if it is a coincidence. I have the Samsung driver installed with this drive. The reason I have not pulled out this drive is that has very tiny non-magnetic screw for retention That I am afraid I'll lose . I am not agile enough anymore in my senior years. All assistance in solving this issue will be appreciated. I will open a case with AMD but I need this additional information to bolster my case. I suspect it is occurring on all Ryzen am4 motherboards. I have replaced the cpu and motherboard already with no effect. I have swapped out memory as well to no avail. I also removed my sata ssds with no change as well. Thank you for your consideration.


I have a B350M Mortar and I've never experienced this kind of problem. I immediately loaded the latest BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6b (v1.7), though, and never tried the BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6. I also am using a 960 EVO NVMe m.2 drive with Samsung's drivers loaded.

What might be of interest is that while I have changed processor multiplier many times without fail I have had it fail to start a few times after changing memory multiplier. In that case, if the system failed to train memory it will try to reboot but fail and then after shutting down it will just not even try to boot until I reset CMOS. I never had to pull battery to reset CMOS though.

In the Mortar's BIOS there's a setting that automatically resets CMOS on failed boot. I enabled that and I've never had to manually reset CMOS since, even though I did have to recover from the reset. But that's all a thing of the past now, having settled on stable overclocks at decent voltage.

Also want to add: put a little piece of double-sided tape on the tip of your screwdriver. It should then stick to the head of the NVME screw to help pull it out after unscrewing it. I also hate it when mfr's don't use ferrous hardware in tight spots so that magnetic screwdrivers can work their tricks!


----------



## museumman

Finished my ITX build using the new Asus B350-i Strix and finally seeing some results from my rams... 3600 C14 good enough for one night, a little more playtime to come and I reckon I can grab 3733 C15.


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> a little more playtime to come and I reckon I can grab 3733 C15.


Happier than expected. 3733mhz at C14 1T.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*


Have you heard of "bench run" ?

Try and get that 1000% HCI memtest stable and post screens of V


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Have you heard of "bench run" ?
> 
> Try and get that 1000% HCI memtest stable and post screens of V


At least 400% would be enough.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> At least 400% would be enough.


Yes...for 32Gb 2x16Gb...if you want to brag being stable you get 1000% on the peony 2x8Gb 16Gb ...

No pun intended..









You can push tRFC & tREFi and get rounding errors past 650%...


----------



## epic1337

what is this mem-test percentage you guys speak of? i'm quite confused that the percentage exceeds 100% if it represents stability.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> what is this mem-test percentage you guys speak of? i'm quite confused that the percentage exceeds 100% if it represents stability.


Every 100% is a cycle..you need a certain cycle no. to be sure its stable. Been used for years.

Happy reading here: link
Quote:


> "golden standard" that I have seen listed many times of 1000%, this means that each instance has run through its 2500MB (Max OS will let HCI allocate as reserved / instance )of memory 10 times. Thats 294910 GB of writes and reads. If you compare it to a 32GB system. 32768 * 0.9 = 29491, 29491*10 = 294910


It's same as starting a debate while for the past years we've been running 8h of RB to be stable..
Why not 3h..or 7:30h ? ....

Do we chase gooses or do we want to see Ryzen capable of doing 3733 C14 1t 24/7 ?


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Have you heard of "bench run" ?
> 
> Try and get that 1000% HCI memtest stable and post screens of V


only had a couple of hours to play so far but I dont think its gonna happen, 1000% memtest solid that is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> we want to see Ryzen capable of doing 3733 C14 1t 24/7 !


This is what we want..... ( slight edit







)









Happy to give it a run after Ive had a bit more time to tinker. I can get it past cinebench at 3733 and Ive played BF4 for about an hour and a bit but it hard reset on me. I reckon I'd be lucky if it was that solid but I'll give it a go over the weekend for sure. I have a few read-thrus to do yet to work a few secondaries out a bit more. Cant hurt but try.


----------



## abso

I got my Asus STRIX X370-F today from Amazon. When I checked the box I noticed it didnt have any seal on it. Was just able to open it without severing anything. Does anyone by chance have the same board and remembers it the box is supposed to have a seal or not?


----------



## The L33t

My Crosshair and my Zenith where not sealed in any way. Actually from many that have passed my way in recent year's...none where.

I think they don't seal them anymore. Same for MSI, GIGABYTE and ASRock. The ASRock did come with zip ties on the screw holes locked in place but no seal on the box.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*


Keep an eye on the new agesa code...I will certainly do.. can't wait to fire my new Ryzen build myself and push a knot or 2


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Every 100% is a cycle..you need a certain cycle no. to be sure its stable. Been used for years.
> 
> Happy reading here: link
> It's same as starting a debate while for the past years we've been running 8h of RB to be stable..
> Why not 3h..or 7:30h ? ....
> 
> Do we chase gooses or do we want to see Ryzen capable of doing 3733 C14 1t 24/7 ?


i see, so its a cumulative percentage of multiple passes.


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Keep an eye on the new agesa code...I will certainly do.. can't wait to fire my new Ryzen build myself and push a knot or 2


I do believe this bios is the new AGESA 1071. It ( this B350-i ) feels much smoother in overall operation if thats a thing, compared to my two previous Ryzen kits. The M2 Evo I have is much faster thru this board than the Asrock and Gigabyte X370s and these sticks of ram I haven't had able to boot beyond 3600 C16 1.55v which was nowhere near stable. I am looking forward to getting time to dig a little deeper into this bios and see where I end up.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> I do believe this bios is the new AGESA 1071. It ( this B350-i ) feels much smoother in overall operation if thats a thing, compared to my two previous Ryzen kits. The M2 Evo I have is much faster thru this board than the Asrock and Gigabyte X370s and these sticks of ram I haven't had able to boot beyond 3600 C16 1.55v which was nowhere near stable. I am looking forward to getting time to dig a little deeper into this bios and see where I end up.


Do you have the AMD timing configurator ? helps a lot..


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Every 100% is a cycle..you need a certain cycle no. to be sure its stable. Been used for years.


Release notes in HCI 6.0:
Quote:


> 6.0: optimized for computers with >4GB ram. Particularly significant for Deluxe users. If you are testing 8GB or more you need this version. If testing less than 4GB, 5.x may actually be slightly faster. Based on extensive empirical research we have updated the percent coverage metric; testing to 100% will catch all errors except for intermittent failures; to detect intermittent problems test to 400%.


To be honest I believe the creator of the program much more what is enough for memory errors rather than some mythical number.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Release notes in HCI 6.0:
> To be honest I believe the creator of the program much more what is enough for memory errors rather than some mythical number.


Good for you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> It's same as starting a debate why for the past years we've been running 8h of RB to be stable..
> Why not 3h..or 7:30h ? ....
> 
> Do we chase gooses or do we want to see Ryzen capable of doing 3733 C14 1t 24/7 ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I got my Asus STRIX X370-F today from Amazon. When I checked the box I noticed it didnt have any seal on it. Was just able to open it without severing anything. Does anyone by chance have the same board and remembers it the box is supposed to have a seal or not?


My hero didn't come in the usual anti-static bag and such, so it seems that ASUS has become lax in regards to packaging. Though that doesn't matter much as the only real requirement for a motherboard is that it stays in place in a cardboard frame...

In regards to 400% vs 1000% on memory testing, if you get errors past 400 it's very likely to be heat and/or environment related, DDR4 can in fact overheat (I've actually had the experience lately too) and suddenly cause random errors, similarly the heat across the motherboard and in the CPU will have an effect with varying temperatures...


----------



## Performer81

No board i bought in the last 10 years had a seal on the box.


----------



## MishelLngelo

My Asus Prime x370 pro came bagged and sealed, I always keep every single piece of packaging.


----------



## Cascade

I was looking at some B350 boards but can't decide between 2 options (for overclocking):

Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 or AsRock B350 Pro 4

Which is better?

I've also read that the Pro 4 has the same VRM and cooling as the more expensive K4, is this true?

Thanks.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> I've also read that the Pro 4 has the same VRM and cooling as the more expensive K4, is this true?


B350 Gaming K4? Yes, they have identical VRM's and cooling.
There is not many information about Gigabyte motherboards but the X370 is generally a complete failure, lots of issues with them (except for the AX370 Gaming 5, do not mistake with Gaming K5 which is a much worse board). Whether that happens with B350 or not I have absolutely no idea.
Asrock motherboards (the B350 series, ITX at least) left me with a good impression on overclocking. I did not have any issues running Samsung B-die 8gb memory at 3333mhz speeds with a little bit of tweaking (16GB Patriot Viper 4 3400MHZ CL16 RAM), neither did I have any problems with overclocking the CPU to 3.8Ghz on stock cooler.
My vote would go for AsRock AB350 Pro4 or MSI B350 Pc Mate.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> B350 Gaming K4? Yes, they have identical VRM's and cooling.
> There is not many information about Gigabyte motherboards but the X370 is generally a complete failure, lots of issues with them (except for the AX370 Gaming 5, do not mistake with Gaming K5 which is a much worse board). Whether that happens with B350 or not I have absolutely no idea.
> Asrock motherboards (the B350 series, ITX at least) left me with a good impression on overclocking. I did not have any issues running Samsung B-die 8gb memory at 3333mhz speeds with a little bit of tweaking (16GB Patriot Viper 4 3400MHZ CL16 RAM), neither did I have any problems with overclocking the CPU to 3.8Ghz on stock cooler.
> My vote would go for AsRock AB350 Pro4 or MSI B350 Pc Mate.


I noticed the MSI Gaming 3 B350 has 1 more power phase than the Pro 4, but less VRM cooling. Does the lack of cooling sort of cancel out the benefits of extra phases?


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> I noticed the MSI Gaming 3 B350 has 1 more power phase than the Pro 4, but less VRM cooling. Does the lack of cooling sort of cancel out the benefits of extra phases?


More chokes does not mean it has more phases. Gigabyte is using standard 4+2 phase VRM design, ASRock in their B350 lineup uses 3+2 where 3 CPU phases are used with doublers. What's better? I think it's pretty much the same in terms of overclocking, but 6 phases spread the heat better than 4 and asrock does have a better heatsink.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> More chokes does not mean it has more phases. Gigabyte is using standard 4+2 phase VRM design, ASRock in their B350 lineup uses 3+2 where 3 CPU phases are used with doublers. What's better? I think it's pretty much the same in terms of overclocking, but 6 phases spread the heat better than 4 and asrock does have a better heatsink.


sorry in what board gigabyte uses 4+2 phases?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> sorry in what board gigabyte uses 4+2 phases?


All boards but the Gaming 5 and K7 which are better. AB350N-Gaming Wifi being also a exception.

All the boards using 4+2 4+3 on gigabyte use the same VRM but differ in layout and heat-sinks and use of quality on capacitors and/or chokes.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> AB350N-Gaming Wifi being also a exception.


Nope, it seems they all use 4+3 phase mode except for B350N (4+2), Gaming 5 (6+2) and Gaming K7 (6+2).
But I think that extra phase on SOC is completely useless.


----------



## whe3ls

They do these board brick them selves when you update the bios?


----------



## miklkit

If you have to ask...........









I'm liking this dual bios more and more. When I brick bios2 I can just reflash it from bios1.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Nope, it seems they all use 4+3 phase mode except for B350N (4+2), Gaming 5 (6+2) and Gaming K7 (6+2).
> But I think that extra phase on SOC is completely useless.


Yeah thanks was a little quick with that. As you said it's 4+3.
But all the boards except the three mentioned use the same VRM components in same configuration though. "ON Semiconductor" 4C10N+4C06N. So even the cheapest board is kinda "decent"


----------



## edychi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Yeah thanks was a little quick with that. As you said it's 4+3.
> But all the boards except the three mentioned use the same VRM components in same configuration though. "ON Semiconductor" 4C10N+4C06N. So even the cheapest board is kinda "decent"


Its memory is 3200Mhz or are OC?


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edychi*
> 
> Its memory is 3200Mhz or are OC?


If you mean signature yes it's 2666Mhz kit memory OC:ed to 2933/3066/3200... depending on bios version Iv'e used on this motherboard. All BIOS is not the same on OC.

F6/F7 did 3200, F9d did only 2933 stable, F10 seems to be ok with 3066Mhz. Though each bios iteration has allowed lower timings which each speed so improvements were had non the less.


----------



## edychi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> If you mean signature yes it's 2666Mhz kit memory OC:ed to 2933/3066/3200... depending on bios version Iv'e used on this motherboard. All BIOS is not the same on OC.
> 
> F6/F7 did 3200, F9d did only 2933 stable, F10 seems to be ok with 3066Mhz. Though each bios iteration has allowed lower timings which each speed so improvements were had non the less.


Yes.

I'm having trouble buying memory above 3000Mhz, the ones I have are expensive, I thought I would use 2666Mhz for now and then it would change.

Am I going to lose what with this?

Thank you.

Config.

Monitor Acer predator x34
AMD Ryzen 1800x
Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5 / Asus Rog Strix X370-F
GTX1080TI EVGA FTW3


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edychi*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I'm having trouble buying memory above 3000Mhz, the ones I have are expensive, I thought I would use 2666Mhz for now and then it would change.
> 
> Am I going to lose what with this?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Config.
> 
> Monitor Acer predator x34
> AMD Ryzen 1800x
> Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5 / Asus Rog Strix X370-F
> GTX1080TI EVGA FTW3


With dual rank memory and that resolution you're going to have little to no difference between 2666mhz ram or above.


----------



## andrewmp6

For a ryzen 1700 should i go gaming 5 or the asrock taichi ?


----------



## Big Nutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmp6*
> 
> For a ryzen 1700 should i go gaming 5 or the asrock taichi ?


All day long Taichi.


----------



## Performer81

New Bios 1.0.7.2a update for Biostar X370GT7. Overclocking works great again on my 1600X without being locked to 2,2GHZ. Even downclocks in Idle now, never seen that before. 3200MHZ with my Hynix Ram runs without XMP Profile and manual stock timings, very nice. Feels very smooth overall.
When flashing in Windows it tells you that its not right for your board but it is fine.


----------



## Gilles3000

Anyone with a ASRock B350/X370 Gaming-ITX/ac, what kind of overclocks are these motherboards capable of with a 6 core?

Just got myself a 1600X that's allegedly, 4.1Ghz capable, and I wonder if the asrock ITX board can get near that at reasonable voltages?

Also, are there any confirmed differences between the B350 and X370 model that aren't related to the chipset?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> New Bios 1.0.7.2a update for Biostar X370GT7. Overclocking works great again on my 1600X without being locked to 2,2GHZ. Even downclocks in Idle now, never seen that before. 3200MHZ with my Hynix Ram runs without XMP Profile and manual stock timings, very nice. Feels very smooth overall.
> When flashing in Windows it tells you that its not right for your board but it is fine.


You flashed it in windows? I have never tried that.


----------



## Performer81

WIth dual bios nothing can go wrong. Also there was a new windows flash tool which came out 3 days ago and i wanted to use that.


----------



## miklkit

Trudat. I'm a belt and suspenders kinda guy tho.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> New Bios 1.0.7.2a update for Biostar X370GT7. Overclocking works great again on my 1600X without being locked to 2,2GHZ. Even downclocks in Idle now, never seen that before. 3200MHZ with my Hynix Ram runs without XMP Profile and manual stock timings, very nice. Feels very smooth overall.
> When flashing in Windows it tells you that its not right for your board but it is fine.


So far so good for me with this. My temps bounce around more than before though.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Anyone with a ASRock B350/X370 Gaming-ITX/ac, what kind of overclocks are these motherboards capable of with a 6 core?
> 
> Just got myself a 1600X that's allegedly, 4.1Ghz capable, and I wonder if the asrock ITX board can get near that at reasonable voltages?
> 
> Also, are there any confirmed differences between the B350 and X370 model that aren't related to the chipset?


I'm running 3.7Ghz with stock cooler and 3333mhz ram on B350 itx board. The overclocks matter on the voltages you're using both on SOC and Vcore, for 4.1 Ghz you'd prolly need very good cooling and 1.4V and above which both boards would most likely not handle without water cooling. For such overclocks go for Asus X370-I Strix board with 6+1 phase design instead of asrock 3x2 + 2.
I found main difference between B350 and X370 was the mosfets used (both are not really good) and wifi difference (433mbit vs 867mbit max speed).


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> I'm running 3.7Ghz with stock cooler and 3333mhz ram on B350 itx board. The overclocks matter on the voltages you're using both on SOC and Vcore, for 4.1 Ghz you'd prolly need very good cooling and 1.4V and above which both boards would most likely not handle without water cooling. For such overclocks go for Asus X370-I Strix board with 6+1 phase design instead of asrock 3x2 + 2.
> I found main difference between B350 and X370 was the mosfets used (both are not really good) and wifi difference (433mbit vs 867mbit max speed).


does the asrock x370 uses 3x2 + 2 phases?


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> does the asrock x370 uses 3x2 + 2 phases?


The X370 ITX does. B350 and X370 have the same controller ISL95712 in 3+2 mode without LLC controls.


----------



## abso

On my STRIX X370-F I'm getting weird tRFC timings after loading DOCP profile. It sets RAM to 2933MHz and tRFC to 72 instead of 52. Other timings are applied correct. Anyone else noticed this on their system?


----------



## HexagonRabbit

I think I'm tapping out on the GT7. Previous BIOS had a two week OC before a cold boot reset everything. With the latest BIOS it lasted 24 hours.
Its completely random when it will happen but its cold boot related.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> I'm running 3.7Ghz with stock cooler and 3333mhz ram on B350 itx board. The overclocks matter on the voltages you're using both on SOC and Vcore, for 4.1 Ghz you'd prolly need very good cooling and 1.4V and above which both boards would most likely not handle without water cooling. For such overclocks go for Asus X370-I Strix board with 6+1 phase design instead of asrock 3x2 + 2.
> I found main difference between B350 and X370 was the mosfets used (both are not really good) and wifi difference (433mbit vs 867mbit max speed).


The Wifi isn't really a huge concern for me, when speed/latency matters, I'll be using ethernet anyway.

And unfortunately the Strix, at €190, is out of my budget and I don't need most of its features anyway. So my choice is really between the 2 Asrock, and Gigabyte ITX boards.

The reviews on the Gigabyte AB350N VRM seem to be pretty inconsistent, some claiming its better than the Asrocks, some claiming its worse.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The reviews on the Gigabyte AB350N VRM seem to be pretty inconsistent, some claiming its better than the Asrocks, some claiming its worse.


What about the B350-I Strix? It's using the same VRM as X370 version.

If we compare the VRM components used on Gigabyte B350 ITX and Asrock B350 ITX boards, the Gigabyte uses one of the best VRM components on the market (basically same VRM as on Crosshair VI Extreme but without doublers) and is much better than on ASrock boards. However Gigabyte boards on AM4 socket have proven to be one of the most unreliable and unstable motherboards. They've had lots of warranty returns with their top-tier boards so many people try to avoid Gigabyte when choosing AM4 motherboard.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> What about the B350-I Strix? It's using the same VRM as X370 version.
> 
> If we compare the VRM components used on Gigabyte B350 ITX and Asrock B350 ITX boards, the Gigabyte uses one of the best VRM components on the market (basically same VRM as on Crosshair VI Extreme but without doublers) and is much better than on ASrock boards. However Gigabyte boards on AM4 socket have proven to be one of the most unreliable and unstable motherboards. They've had lots of warranty returns with their top-tier boards so many people try to avoid Gigabyte when choosing AM4 motherboard.


Unfortunately its not available at the retailer I'm buying some other things from, and if I'd order it somewhere else, it would pretty much cost me as much as the X370 Strix.

Its quite unfortunate that gigabyte messed up so bad on am4, the weird layout of that ITX board isn't even an issue in the case i'll be using and it actually has usb 3.1 gen 2, which the asrock doesn't.

I think I'll take my chances with the Asrock B350, hopefully I'll get one with the proper VRM heatsink tho.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HexagonRabbit*
> 
> I think I'm tapping out on the GT7. Previous BIOS had a two week OC before a cold boot reset everything. With the latest BIOS it lasted 24 hours.
> Its completely random when it will happen but its cold boot related.


I know that. But these boot resets are always related to ram, either wrong/too tight timings or too low voltage.
Bad thing is it even happens when the settings are quite stable in windows. This board is very sensitive with ram.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I know that. But these boot resets are always related to ram, either wrong/too tight timings or too low voltage.


I'm just lucky then as I have never had that cold boot thingy and I know next to nothing about how to OC ram. Musta stumbled into the sweet spot.

Actually I'm sure of that. This rig hit a sweet spot at 3.8 and ran really well. As I upped the clocks performance actually fell off and it ran poorly until it hit another sweet spot at 3.9 and performance jumped again. I stopped there as 4.0 is just out of practical reach.


----------



## Agueybana_II

My Gigabyte AB350N just die, not even 6months of use so disappointed. Not sure if I want to keep the Gigabyte after RMA or try the ASROCK or new ASUS coming out this month. Suggestions?


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> My Gigabyte AB350N just die, not even 6months of use so disappointed. Not sure if I want to keep the Gigabyte after RMA or try the ASROCK or new ASUS coming out this month. Suggestions?


That new pair of ASUS mITX boards look really nice actually. I might actually put together a parts list for a build based around one of them, probably the B350.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I know that. But these boot resets are always related to ram, either wrong/too tight timings or too low voltage.
> Bad thing is it even happens when the settings are quite stable in windows. This board is very sensitive with ram.


It only happens when the PC has been off for an extended amount of time. Days or weeks can pass on a OC that seems to be stable and without warning, boot cycle.


----------



## miklkit

What is an extended period of time? Days? I don't think I've let mine sit for more than 18 hours. It is turned off every night.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What is an extended period of time? Days? I don't think I've let mine sit for more than 18 hours. It is turned off every night.


Powered off for at least 24 hours.
Oddly, the very same conditions are what allow me to OC again. So if the random OC fails and I get the boot cycle, I can try again after a 24 hour period. Anything other than stock within that amount of time will result in the boot cycle.


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. Could it have a bad battery? At this point that is all I can think of.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hmm. Could it have a bad battery? At this point that is all I can think of.


Aye, that would be my first guess aswell in this case.
My MSI B350 board has been powered down for more than a week at times with no ill effect...


----------



## ChrisB17

Question I have the biostar gt7. Awesome board. Gotten a stable overclock at 3.8 ghz. Only issue is that on default settings the pc boots near instant. On overclock settings it takes awhile longer to boot? What is this?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Question I have the biostar gt7. Awesome board. Gotten a stable overclock at 3.8 ghz. Only issue is that on default settings the pc boots near instant. On overclock settings it takes awhile longer to boot? What is this?


That's just Ryzen. The more you change, the more the chip and motherboard have to dick around during POST and your boot times will suffer a bit as a result.


----------



## HexagonRabbit

New BIOS for the Biostar. Haven't tried it yet though.
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download


----------



## miklkit

It's a beta. I will wait. I'm having enough crashes due to the 0.5ghz bug.


----------



## Performer81

HexagonRabbit said:


> New BIOS for the Biostar. Haven't tried it yet though.
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download


2200MHZ bug with manual voltage and Multi settings are present again, but undervolting with offset works now. Otherwise no problems, 3200MHZ on my Corsair Vengeance are stable and without bios resets so far.


----------



## Performer81

Still no bios resets and stable 3200 with standard timings on my cheap hynix ram. Holy **** after one year working at the bios Amd finally got it done.


----------



## miklkit

That's good news. I'm kinda waiting until macroshaft quits thrashing around with updates before doing anything.


----------



## MishelLngelo

miklkit said:


> That's good news. I'm kinda waiting until macroshaft quits thrashing around with updates before doing anything.


Lol, don't hold your breath. W10, 17604 working fine here.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.0.0 Beta 3 (overclocking DRAM on AM4)​*









http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-0-0-beta-3-overclocking-dram-am4.html​


----------



## MishelLngelo

Thank you.


----------



## lorcav123

My Asrock x370 K4 has some problems and I will send it for RMA after release of x470 and than I will probably get my money beck because board is long time EOL. I am not sure is it better to buy x470 mbo or MSI X370 M7? M7 price will probably fall down after release x470. Does this board has some problems, is it stable, what about memory support? I never had MSI board but from AM3 news they were garbage...


----------



## Raephen

lorcav123 said:


> My Asrock x370 K4 has some problems and I will send it for RMA after release of x470 and than I will probably get my money beck because board is long time EOL. I am not sure is it better to buy x470 mbo or MSI X370 M7? M7 price will probably fall down after release x470. Does this board has some problems, is it stable, what about memory support? I never had MSI board but from AM3 news they were garbage...


My MSI B350 Mortar Arctic still performs well enough as it did when I got it at Ryzen's release last year. But then: I haven't pushed my board all that hard.

The bios has gotten a lot better over all the updates, and it seems CnQ finally does it's job now, even when overclocked, so all in all I imagine the M7 could suit your needs (though, I'm kinda bummed I opted for a cheaper B350 board at launch instead of the Asus X370 Prime.)


----------



## Elrick

lorcav123 said:


> My Asrock x370 K4 has some problems and I will send it for RMA after release of x470 and than I will probably get my money beck because board is long time EOL. I am not sure is it better to buy x470 mbo or MSI X370 M7? M7 price will probably fall down after release x470. Does this board has some problems, is it stable, what about memory support?


I will pick up some X470's when they finally arrive BUT for now best buy the MSI M7 and have a go.

This keyboard model is so new there are hardly any other's on this forum that have it in their possession. I too might buy the M7 just before it disappears because I don't mind 'older' gear because it still can be used years down the track, unless some security scare rears it's ugly head.


----------



## SteelBox

Raephen said:


> My MSI B350 Mortar Arctic still performs well enough as it did when I got it at Ryzen's release last year. But then: I haven't pushed my board all that hard.
> 
> The bios has gotten a lot better over all the updates, and it seems CnQ finally does it's job now, even when overclocked, so all in all I imagine the M7 could suit your needs (though, I'm kinda bummed I opted for a cheaper B350 board at launch instead of the Asus X370 Prime.)





Elrick said:


> I will pick up some X470's when they finally arrive BUT for now best buy the MSI M7 and have a go.
> 
> This keyboard model is so new there are hardly any other's on this forum that have it in their possession. I too might buy the M7 just before it disappears because I don't mind 'older' gear because it still can be used years down the track, unless some security scare rears it's ugly head.



My mbo x370 k4 has corrupted screen in BIOS - when pressing F11 I have some strange symbols on that screen. Updating BIOS didn`t help, by Asrock support only solution is to send mbo to RMA. And since that board is EOL I will get my money back.

For M7 I was told this:

"It has worse memory support than the more popular X370 gaming pro carbon, has the same bios bugs that all the other MSi boards have, while I get very little micro-stutter in game (this is usually attributed to bad power delivery) I know for a fact that ASUS and ASROCK have boards at similar if not better price points that have much more reliable power delivery and better components."

With that in mind I will wait for X470 socket release and buy some Asus/Asrock board, maybe even x470 K4.

EDIT: I answered on this post with my brother account


----------



## PloniAlmoni

SteelBox said:


> My mbo x370 k4 has corrupted screen in BIOS - when pressing F11 I have some strange symbols on that screen. Updating BIOS didn`t help, by Asrock support only solution is to send mbo to RMA. And since that board is EOL I will get my money back.
> 
> 
> 
> For M7 I was told this:
> 
> 
> 
> "It has worse memory support than the more popular X370 gaming pro carbon, has the same bios bugs that all the other MSi boards have, while I get very little micro-stutter in game (this is usually attributed to bad power delivery) I know for a fact that ASUS and ASROCK have boards at similar if not better price points that have much more reliable power delivery and better components."
> 
> 
> 
> With that in mind I will wait for X470 socket release and buy some Asus/Asrock board, maybe even x470 K4.




My ASRock x99 motherboard has the same corrupted screen bug, I’m surprised that the new AMD platform has it too.


----------



## SteelBox

PloniAlmoni said:


> My ASRock x99 motherboard has the same corrupted screen bug, I’m surprised that the new AMD platform has it too.


This is what my looks like:

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=6633&title=bug-ab350-pro4-f11-boot-menu-corrupt

Did you RMA your board?


----------



## Elrick

SteelBox said:


> My mbo x370 k4 has corrupted screen in BIOS - when pressing F11 I have some strange symbols on that screen. Updating BIOS didn`t help, by Asrock support only solution is to send mbo to RMA. And since that board is EOL I will get my money back.
> 
> For M7 I was told this:
> 
> "It has worse memory support than the more popular X370 gaming pro carbon, has the same bios bugs that all the other MSi boards have, while I get very little micro-stutter in game (this is usually attributed to bad power delivery) I know for a fact that ASUS and ASROCK have boards at similar if not better price points that have much more reliable power delivery and better components."
> 
> With that in mind I will wait for X470 socket release and buy some Asus/Asrock board, maybe even x470 K4.


Oh the so-called being TOLD aspect (like the fake Russia-Gate scandal). I am using the X370 Titanium version from MSI and it's been PERFECT.

I don't need to clock it over 4Ghz simply because I'm not interested in making my whole system unreliable. My setup is used for work and I want to keep it that way, hence all TALK is cheap unless you know what you want to do with the hardware.

Always use the appropriate memory with any model of X370 and it becomes your ever reliable workhorse. Ideally if you want to be some sort of rabid-overclocker you're better off buying this https://www.newegg.com/global/au/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813119004

In the world of Motherboards, there is no such thing as cheap thrills hence buy the appropriate hardware and go over 4Ghz to your hearts content.


----------



## miklkit

(like the fake Russia-Gate scandal)


HAHAHAHA!!!!


Several people who used to work for Trumpskiy have already made guilty pleas. Your fake facts fly about as well as the proverbial lead balloon.


----------



## SuperZan

miklkit said:


> (like the fake Russia-Gate scandal)
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> Several people who used to work for Trumpskiy have already made guilty pleas. Your fake facts fly about as well as the proverbial lead balloon.


Yeah, I didn't quite know how to respond to that one so thank you. Whether or not you buy the hype about this or that piece of hardware is nothing to do with politics, which is probably why OCN has that ol' policy.


----------



## MrPerforations

I going to the doctors for help, I'm disabled as I'm suffering from really bad msi.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrPerforations said:


> I going to the doctors for help, I'm disabled as I have really bad msi.


I'm sure Dr. Asus would help.


----------



## miklkit

SuperZan said:


> Yeah, I didn't quite know how to respond to that one so thank you. Whether or not you buy the hype about this or that piece of hardware is nothing to do with politics, which is probably why OCN has that ol' policy.



This is something I have seen on forums all over those internets. In an otherwise normal post someone will drop a turd like that and it seems to be a coordinated effort. It seems reasonable to call them on this issue specifically.


----------



## 1usmus

*23 MSI , 17 Gigabyte and 10 ASUS motherboard unlocked (MOD BIOS)* 

- unlocked amd_cbs
- unlocked amd_pbs
- disabled HPET & Spectrum
- stabilized BCLK frequency
- unlocked some voltages
- unlocked some DRAM preferences 

welcome -> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html


----------



## MrPerforations

sounds like a good plan if I can get it to revert to old bios,thank you.
I opened my windows resource monitor and found it to be loading in at 127% load!! is that normal please?
I was thinking its where it used the turbo mode to do work, but with turbo on or off made no difference to the system lagging after about every 5 seconds and system lag of 3 secs from the test and over subjects. this is at stock , flat voltage, with everything I could find off, ram set to 2133mhz, loads of testing, but that system load looks about right to me, but how and why I don't know or understand, but can you help please?

I have updated the chipset driver to the new one that came with 1c bios.

its working fine with most games, well, my gpu's wont run bf1 any more, I buy games and they don't work and the free ones do and the free ones work as usual.

MSI have told me that they still support the 1700 and 1700x, so the site just forgot those cpu's from the support list then.

I have not enjoyed having MSI, its been like being crippled for a year. this sick time is costing me.
all I wanted was downclocking for the system while overclocked and i get it and somethings wrong with it.


----------



## br0da

Some leaked manuals of ASUS X470 boards: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ews-bilder-2018-a-1188041-5.html#post26215749
(Check out #103 and #108 too)


----------



## SteelBox

I am building configuration for my friend. First I was thinking to tell him to buy ASrock B350 Pro 4 but seems that lately this board has some problems with freezing (reddit and Newegg latest reviews). I am thinking to buy either MSI b350 Tomahawk or Asus b350 plus. I am leaning towards Asus but I am afraid because those bricking problem in the beginning, are Asus board free of now?

I found this RMA informations on reddit:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZWnBSkn_m_8idP74TMVpmcWvpHyxXiOLqJFunZxhkHo/edit#gid=0

Board will be used with R5 1600 3.6ghz and some cheap generic Kingston 2x4GB RAM. I just want for board to be stable without any problems, board doesn`t have too much detailed BIOS and other stuff. Stability - problems free is top priority!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Those Asus problems are gone with new BIOS versions and were happening only when some wrong settings were applied manually, not in normal use.


----------



## SteelBox

Since budget was on the thin edge my friend ordered Gigabyte AB350M-Gaming 3 (heard many good things about her), not Asus b350 prime plus. Later I saw that this board has ALC887 audio codec. Is there a big difference between ALC887 and old standard ALC892?


----------



## os2wiz

Performer81 said:


> Still no bios resets and stable 3200 with standard timings on my cheap hynix ram. Holy **** after one year working at the bios Amd finally got it done.


 With resultant loss of performance. So in name you are at 3200 but compared to old bioses the performance is piss poor. With everything else being equal when agesa 1.0.0.7 a was introduced my performance in cinebench 15 open GL ( heavily memory dependent) went from between 129 -131 fps to now with 1.1.0.0.1 agesa I am now at about 103 fps. Tell me that is acceptable???? each new official bios release dropped my memory performance on openGl. They are doing something wrong.


----------



## waltercaorle

ciao, if I buy a b350 strix-f will come with the bios updated for ryzen +?
is there a way to update it without a compatible cpu?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ste.ru

waltercaorle said:


> ciao, if I buy a b350 strix-f will come with the bios updated for ryzen +?
> is there a way to update it without a compatible cpu?
> Thanks in advance


Ciao a te, yes the motherboard is compatible so you need only upgrade the bios and ryzen+ is full compatible

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## waltercaorle

ste.ru said:


> Ciao a te, yes the motherboard is compatible so you need only upgrade the bios and ryzen+ is full compatible
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


 ok...ma se arriva col bios vecchio e ho un 2600 basta che preparo una usb e poi uso il tool interno per il flash?

ok ... but if it comes with the old bios and I have a 2600 enough that I prepare a usb and then use the internal flash tool?


----------



## ste.ru

Bella domanda, non so bisognerebbe leggere nel manuale.. aspetta i più esperti.. mi spiace

Good question, I don't know il maybe you should read the manual... You need waiting more expert people. Sorry

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A3003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wino

New bioses for few *ASRock *boards with *AGESA PinncalePI 1.0.0.4*:

- *official *(you can find them on ASRock site):
Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4
X470 Master SLI
X470 Master SLI/ac
X470 Taichi
X470 Taichi Ultimate

- _*beta *_(on request only, from ASRock partner, it could be early beta, because you don't see them on ASRock site on the list of beta BIOSes): 
https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
X370 Killer SLI
X370 Gaming X
X370 Taichi
X370 Professional Gaming


----------

